#ubuntu-de 2011-04-18
<zeitsofa> re
<Guest67480> hello
<Guest67480> how about the weather?
<Guest67480> the weather here is very bad!
<Guest67480> and i hate the bad weather
<Guest67480> is anybody here?
<Guschtel> ,ot? Guest67480 
<shetlandpony> Guest67480: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Guschtel> ,german? Guest67480 
<shetlandpony> Guest67480: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<fornext> Hi. Ich habe Ubuntu vor ein paar Tagen per USB-Stick installiert und auch die Platten mit dem Installer partitioniert. Jetzt bemerke ich, dass fdisk mir anzeigt, dass die Partitionen nicht an Zylindergrenzen enden. Hat das irgendwelche Folgen?
<joschi> fornext: nein, in der Regel nicht.
<fornext> wenn ich das Dos-Kompatibilitätsflag lösche, dann zeigt er keine Fehler mehr an.
<joschi> fornext: das ist allerdings für ältere Betriebssysteme wie DOS oder Win95 ggf. ein problem. ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass du noch eines der beiden einsetzt
<fornext> ne :)
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> wisst ihr welche date es ist von der ubuntu von der cd bootet?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( in wirren zungen er/sie spricht. )
<Blindie> ich meine welche datei wird gestartet wenn man von der live cd bootet
<Blindie> ich wollte probieren das image auf meinem laufwerk zu entpacken und das dan in die boot.ini ainzutragen
<joschi> Blindie: ich ahne, dass "der bootloader" (in diesem fall syslinux) eine valide antwort sein könnte
<LetoThe2nd> nicht besser es wird, junger padawan...
<Blindie> joschi hats verstanden
<joschi> Blindie: benutze doch bitte den installer von der cd. die installation funktioniert danach auch
<Blindie> ?
<Blindie> hab nur nen image
<Blindie> und bin in der schule, da hab ich keine rohlinge
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: joschi hats schon verstanden, aber du nicht ;-)
<Blindie> ja
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: und das cd-image von nem windows-bootloader aus zu starten kannst du sowieso mit ansage vergessen - falls das das ist was du vorhast.
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: ich habe es schon verstanden und ich bleibe bei meiner antwort
<Blindie> och menno
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: im zweifel noch mit dem zusatz "wubi", aber ansonsten unverändertr
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: ich weiss das du es verstanden hast.
<Blindie> ich habs schon verstanden
<Blindie> nur installiert er das dan nicht in windows
<LetoThe2nd> aber genauso weiss ich, dass der nonsens den er/sie da offensichtlich vorhat, sicher nicht funktioniert.
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: meh, zu früh ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: und "in" windows wird ubuntu sowieso _nie_ installiert, das höchste der gefühle ist dass ein container auf der windows-partition benutzt wird. den bootloader etc.pp. tauscht es dir immer aus.
<Blindie> er
<Blindie> ja ok, aber du weißt was ich meine
<joschi> Blindie: nur noch als letzter tipp: man kann die livecd auch auf einen USB stick packen und davon booten. allerdings wird der admin eurer schulrechner, wenn er etwas von seinem job versteht, usb-boot im bios deaktiviert haben
<Blindie> hat er nicht
<Blindie> weil das hir testrechner sind
<Blindie> ich probier mal den boothelper von wubi aus
<steffen> hey habe mal ne frage wie lege ich mit der konsole z.B. 100 Dateien an?
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: eine for-schleife von 1 bis 100 machen und das z.b. mit touch kombinieren.
<steffen> wie könnte so eine zeile zb aussehen?
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: nimm das hier als anregung: "for i in `seq 1 100`; do echo $i; done" .. dann denk noch kurz drüber nach, rühr ein "touch" rein, fertig.
<steffen> okee danke
<sysdef> .oO(  touch testfile{1..100}  ) 
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: stimmt. 1:0 für dich und ich hab auch was gelernt :-)
<sysdef> kann man auch schone kombinieren: echo -e foo{0..9}bar{0..5}blah{1..2}fasel{a..c}"\n"
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: jo, die bracket operator tendieren bei mir immer dazu verdrängt zu werden.
<ryu2k11> hi @ all 
<ryu2k11> hab ein kleines problem , beim testen von 11.04 leider ist es nicht möglich die desktop effekte zu betrachten ob sie aktiviert sind, noch kann man ein icontheme auswählen, weis jemand ne Lösng?
<LetoThe2nd> ,natty? ryu2k11 
<shetlandpony> ryu2k11: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<ryu2k11> thxs
<merlin__> hallo
<merlin__> ich habe mal eine Frage
<merlin__> ich habe über Wubi ubuntu installiert
<ppq> antwort: nein
<merlin__> und kann die Partition auf der die Wubi .disk leigt nicht unter ubuntu mounten 
<LetoThe2nd> frage: "ist meine ENTER-taste kaputt" antwort: "ja, vermutlich. sie löst schon nach halben sätzen aus."
<merlin__> sit vllt ein fehler in der fstab aufgetreten ?  so sieht fstab bisher aus
<merlin__> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<merlin__> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<merlin__> /dev/sda1 /media/BinnesXP  ntfs  rw,auto,users,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<merlin__> /dev/sda2 /media/Binnes  ntfs  rw,auto,users,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  
<LetoThe2nd> hör auf mit dem krampf
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? merlin__ 
<shetlandpony> merlin__: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<merlin__> ok bin noob
<LetoThe2nd> merlin__: schau lieber mal mit mount nach, ob sie nicht schon indirekt irgendwo hin gemountet wurde. ubuntu muss ja schliesslich an den container rankommen.
<LetoThe2nd> merlin__: und ganz im ernst, mit dem wubi-zeug nagelst du dir etwa 10x soviel ärger ans knie wie nötig.
<merlin__> ich weiß
<ppq> merlin__: versuch bitte auch mal, die partition zu fuß zu mounten, dann bekommst du eine hilfreiche fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> (warum tut man sich das an an, als bekennender noob?!?)
<merlin__> das problem ist ,das ich mich als linux laie nicht traue die partitionierung bei der installation zu macen
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: hf, muss mal kurz ins lager hier ;-)
<foxit> hallo
<ppq> merlin__: das ubuntu setup kann die partitionierung für dich übernehmen (vorhandene partitionen werden ggf. verkleinert)
<merlin__> von hand mounten : mount: /dev/sda3 ist bereits eingehängt oder /host wird gerade benutzt
<merlin__> mount: Laut mtab ist /dev/sda3 schon auf /host eingehängt
<ppq> merlin__: und da du ja hoffentlich backups deiner wichtigen daten hast, ist das alles kein problem :p
<merlin__> mit blkid seh ich die partition die ich mounten will nur ich bekomme sie nirgends sonst zu gesicht
<ppq> merlin__: wunderbar, dann guck halt in /host nach 
<merlin__> ok mom
<merlin__> ok trottelalarm muahaha
<merlin__> manchmal sieht man den wald vorlauter bäumen nicht  
<merlin__> vielen Dank!!!
<ppq> :)
<merlin__> das lustige ist ja das sich gestern  2 informatikstudenten / fertige informatiker damit abgequält haben und es nicht hinbekommen haben
<ppq> sowas wie wubi kann man auch keinem normalen menschen zutrauen, merlin__
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: re... ah, sehe schon der eingangstip hat gereicht ;-)
<merlin__> da könntest du recht haben  
<merlin__> wollte ubuntu neben windows ausprobieren
<merlin__> und das sah nach dem einfachsten weg dafür aus
<merlin__> vor allen dingen ist für mich so das evtl entfernen von ubuntu einfacher^^
<ppq> merlin__: wird zwar langsam etwas offtopic das ganze, aber wenn du ein betriebssystem ausprobieren möchtest, nimmst du nächstes mal lieber virtualbox o.ä. ;)
<ppq> oder eine live-cd
<merlin__> ok sry schönen tag noch
<Sysopa> wo kann ich (Kubuntu 10.10) -nachträglich- ohne großen aufwand zwischen deadkeys und nodeadkeys wechseln (dauerhaft, nicht temporär) - ich sitze gerade nicht an dem Rechner, da sitzt ein DAU dran...
<ppq> Sysopa: einfach in den systemeinstellungen unter "eingabegeräte" --> "tastatur" --> "belegung" de und de+"Akzenttaste deaktivieren" hinzufügen
<ppq> Sysopa: dann noch den haken bei "belegungsanzeige aktivieren" und man kann im panel bei "benachrichtigungen und aktionen" (wo die uhr auch ist) die belegung umschalten
<ppq> man kann auch nen hotkey festlegen - sehr praktisch. bei mir ist es scroll lock
<Guest67480> hello
<ppq> ich brauch das ab und zu, wennich was auf spanisch schreibe, für ñ, é á usw
<Sysopa> ppq: danke!
<Sysopa> ppq: ich bin alter Textkonsolen-Mensch und hab gerade einen DAU am Telefon :-)
<ppq> ;)
<Sysopa> "ich kann gar kein... wie heißt dieses Ding mit der Welle... mehr schreiben, so eine Scheiße!!!"
<deem> ~ <-- das hier?
<Sysopa> deem: das weiß ich selbst, das ist die Tilde *lach* nur mein Gesprächspartner nicht *g
<deem> Sysopa: ich wollte nur nachfragen, welches du meinst =)
<Sysopa> ich hab mit ihm das jetzt am Telefon geschafft - er hat jetzt in der Taskleiste ein "de" und ein "dẽ" zum Wechseln :-)
<zeitsofa> moin
<Gorfex> moin moin
<Gorfex> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? mit alien rpm pakete installieren endet immer mit abbruch
<Gorfex> es heißt Control-Verzeichnis hat falsche Zugriffsrechte
<Gorfex> was muss ich machen?
<arne> hallo, gibt es einen gesunden weg libstdc++.so.5 zu bekommen auf 10.10 ?
<Guest77725> ist das in gcc enthalten oder in glibc?
<Guest77725> und wenn ja wie komm ich an die jeweilige 3.4.6er version mit ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> Arne___: ohne viel gebastel hoffentlich gar nicht. sag lieber, was du _eigentlich_ vorhast.
<Arne___> LetoThe2nd: oracle 11g installieren, und das schoene stück software möchte das nicht ohne libstdc++.so.5
<LetoThe2nd> Arne___: also zu der lib selbst ist "apt-cache search libstd" ziemlich aufschlussreich.
<LetoThe2nd> Arne___: von dem weg über uralt gccs würde ich kilometerweit abstand nehmen.
<Arne___> naja würde ich auch, wenn oracle mich nicht zwingen würde
<LetoThe2nd> Arne___: und so als globaler tip: auf packages.ubuntu.com kann man die offiziellen repos auch nach dem inhalt der pakete suchen. da vielleicht schon mal "libstdc++.so.5" eingefüllt?
<Protector1981> LetoThe2nd: libstdc++5 kann man problemlos neben der 6 installieren
<Protector1981> man muss nur die deb installieren, fertig
<joschi> Arne___: aus erfahrung mit oracle datenbanken heraus: du solltest die wirklich nur auf unterstützten betriebssystemen installieren. erspart viel kummer im nachhinein
<Arne___> Protector1981: wahnsinn :o
<Arne___> joschi: hab leider nichts da q_q
<LetoThe2nd> Protector1981: hab ich was anderes behauptet? ich sagte nur, er soll von dem alten compiler die finger lassen.
<Arne___> joschi: gibt es da was freies?
<Protector1981> achso :D
<LetoThe2nd> Protector1981: und ich hab auch genug hints gegeben mittlerweile, wie man das paket findet. seh zumindest ich so.
<joschi> Arne___: ein CentOS ist schnell installiert
<Protector1981> LetoThe2nd: joar..des wohl wahr :) is ja auch richtig so
<joschi> Arne___: das ist nahe genug an RHEL dran
<Arne___> joschi: ist das klug, selbst wenn ich damit keine erfahrung habe?
<LetoThe2nd> Protector1981: wers mit diesen hints nicht schafft, sollte ohnehin die finger von oracle lassen.
<joschi> Arne___: mindestens genauso kluk, wie das was du gerade vorhast
<joschi> Arne___: wird ja wohl nicht produktiv laufen…
<LetoThe2nd> an alle - machen wirs bitte so. das ticket ist gelöst, weil information gegeben. die diskussion pro/contra os-unter-oracle verlegen wir ins OT. alle einverstanden?
<Arne___> :>
<Protector1981> LetoThe2nd: zumal man nicht mal die deb von ausserhalb holen muss :D denn libstdc++5 gibts sogar bei maverick noch in den repos :D aber das muss ja keiner wissen :P
<LetoThe2nd> 12:08 < LetoThe2nd> Arne___: also zu der lib selbst ist "apt-cache search libstd" ziemlich  aufschlussreich.
<Protector1981> zumindest in denen, die man per hand aktivieren muss :P
<LetoThe2nd> Protector1981: noch fragen?
<Arne___> ja, ich habe es schon gefunden, ich bin einfach ubuntu nicht gewöhnt, dachte das wäre an gcc gekoppelt
<Protector1981> nö Arne wär ja schlimm
<Arne___> Protector1981: naja ich kenne es nur so
<Protector1981> libstdc++ is an libc gebunden, ja
<Protector1981> naja okay und an libgcc1
<Protector1981> aber des wars schon
<Protector1981> wobei beides aber in der Regel schon installiert sein sollte
<Arne___> ist es ja auch nur .so.6
<mgolisch> ist hoffentlich nur als test
<Arne___> offtopic frage: kann ich eine oracle installation über eine vorher stattgefundene nochmal machen ohne das es da probleme gibt?
<mgolisch> ich wuerd ja centos nehmen oder sowas
<Arne___> mgolisch: naja, ist um drauf zu entwickeln
<Protector1981> ls libstdc++.so.
<Protector1981> libstdc++.so.5       libstdc++.so.6       
<Protector1981> libstdc++.so.5.0.7   libstdc++.so.6.0.14  
<Arne___> die software die drauf entwickelt wird, wird spaeter produktiv eingesetzt
<k1l> ,ot? Arne___ 
<shetlandpony> Arne___: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Arne___> Protector1981: ja,hat bestimmt irgendein paket gepult
<k1l> bzw #oracle falls sie hier nen channel haben
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> #oracle bzw #oracledb
<Protector1981> was hab ich Arne___?
<Arne___> Protector1981: naja, du hast die libs weil bestimmt irgendein paket, diese als dependency reingepullt haben
<Arne___> denn sie war bei mir, auf einem frischen ubuntu, nicht drauf
<Protector1981> auf einem frischen ist sie nicht drauf, dass ist richtig
<Protector1981> du musst des händisch nachinstallieren
<Arne___> aber das ist doch das was du verneint hast.. ach nvm :D sie ist jetzt drauf
<Protector1981> ich hab nicht verneint das man sie installieren muss :P
<Arne___> du hattest verneint dass sie nicht von vornerein installiert ist
<Arne___> double negative wohoo
<k1l> *sigh*
<Arne___> danke für den support
<otti> moinsen
<otti> habe ein Problem mit LibreOffice unter Ubuntu, möchte gerne die Adressdatenbank von Thunderbird einbinden
<otti> anscheinend ist das Paket Libreoffice-evolution zu alt, es gibt da bei mir nur die Version 1,3,3,0 die 1,3,3,2 ist aber nötig
<otti> was tun ?
<Protector1981> Libreoffice 3.3.2 installieren :D
<Protector1981> gibt aber 2 verschiedene Haken: 1ter Haken ist: Libreoffice 3.3.2 via ppa installieren, 2ter haken: libreoffice 3.3.2 von der lo page downloaden und von hand installieren
<leszek> hi
<otti> Protector1981, beides hatte ich bereits versucht, es will aber nicht
<Protector1981> stimmt, seh es jetzt erst
<merlin__> servus :)
<Protector1981> libreoffice-evolution gibts nur als 3.3.0
<Protector1981> interessant
<otti> finde ich auch
<otti> hängen vielleicht mit dem Coden hinter her 
<merlin__> mein Ton kommt bei Ubuntu nur aus dem kopfhörerausgang hat hier jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte ? bzw wie ma ndas behebt
<Protector1981> ne, denn bei debian unstable ist des schon in version 3.3.2 verfügbar
<Protector1981> kannst ja mal dort die deb klauen und drüberinstallieren
<Protector1981> sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben
<Protector1981> doch...mom :D
<Protector1981> kann es garnicht bei ubuntu geben, weil die dep auf libebook1.2-10 (2.32.2-4) beruht
<Protector1981> bei ubuntu selbst gibts aber nur 1.2-9
<otti> hm
<Protector1981> heisst, es wäre frickelarbeit
<Protector1981> und da musst du schauen ob es so notwendig ist, dass sich die frickelarbeit lohnen würde, zudem ist es nicht gerade ungefährlich
<otti> Mist, habe mein Ubuntu gerade neu aufgesetzt, vorher ging es noch
<otti> hatte es da gerade zerstört :)
<Protector1981> :P
<Protector1981> oder aber du musst auf eine ältere Thunderbirdversion zurückgreifen, die nur 3.3.0 braucht
<Protector1981> ich seh grad, um libebook1.2-10 zu installieren, musst du verdammt viel auswechseln...würd ich dir nicht empfehlen...
<otti> kann es sein, dass Ubuntu da einen anderen Weg als die anderen Distris beschreitetet?
<merlin__> keiner eine Ahnung von dem Problem?
<merlin__> :)
<otti> Protector1981, ist so angenehm die Adressdaten aus TB zu übernehmen, mag da gar nicht drauf verzichten
<otti> doof das es nicht mehr geht
<Protector1981> :(
<deem> wie sendet man denn in virtualbox ein "strg+alt+f1" an die vm?
<BuZZ-T> rechte strg + f1
<deem> joa passt schon. grade selbst gefunden :D
<deem> trotzdem danke =)
<BuZZ-T> np^^
<sky1> linux und ldaprequest... gibt es logfiles wo ich sehen kann, ob ein ldaprequest auf einer linuxkiste zustandkommt? ( von der linux ( ubuntuseite) her...
<sky1> linux is der client ..
<deem> sky1: ldap im sinne von samba?
<sky1> nein i sinne von einer stinknormalen server abfrage.. per port 389.. 
<deem> sky1: dann schau doch mal ins syslog
<sky1> und eine erweiterung für rt soll die abfrage übernehmen... k okay mach ich danke ..
<sky1> da finde ich irgendwie gar nix 
<sky1> wenn... ich eine anfrage mit ldapsearch mache.. taucht die eigentlich im syslog auf?
<bullgard4> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Au_%28Dateiformat%29: "Das Au-Dateiformat ist ein Containerformat für Audiodaten. Es wurde von Sun Microsystems eingeführt und stellt das Standard-Audioformat auf NeXT- und Sun-Rechnern dar." Ich habe ein paar .au-Dateien auf meinem Rechner. Video-Player meldet: "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Der Datenstrom hat das falsche Format," wenn ich eine davon aufrufe....
<bullgard4> ...Mit welchem Ubuntu-Programm spielt man .au-Dateien ab? 
<sky1> wenn nicht... dann nehme ich mal an, das es die andere anfrage auch nicht tut ... 
<deem> bullgard4: mit welchem versuchst du es denn im moment?
<bullgard4> Das habe ich geschrieben: Mit Video-Player.
<sky1> müßte doch mit nem einfachen tcp  tracer auch gehen ..  oder nicht ?
<deem> bullgard4: ich dachte das wäre _ein_ video player. egal. versuch es mal mit vlc. der spielt fast alles ab
<sky1> kenn  mich da aber net so auis ...
<bullgard4> VLC kann mit der Datei auch nichts anfangen.
<deem> bullgard4: selber fehler?
<bullgard4> VLC fängt nicht an abzuspielen und gibt keine Fehlermeldung aus. Insofern ist es nicht dieselbe Fehlermeldung.
<deem> bullgard4: das klingt vielleicht total kurios, aber mach mal ein "cat audio.au > /dev/audio"
<bullgard4> '~$ cat /media/WD1.5_1/Music/ ... /e0000a6u.au > dev.au' gibt keine Meldung aus.
<deem> bullgard4: wo nimmst du das "dev.au" her?
<bullgard4> Tippfehler.
<bullgard4> '~$ cat /media/WD1.5_1/Music/ ... /e0000a6u.au > dev.audio' gibt keine Meldung aus.
<deem> bullgard4: dev.audio ist genauso falsch
<deem> bullgard4: hast du auch richtig gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?
<sky1> kann mir jemand ein programm empfehlen um eine ausgehende ldap request  zu loggen oder aufzuzeichnen 
<sky1> hat ubuntu da schon bordmittel ?
<sky1> muss doch gehen oder?
<sky1> habs schon...
<Fuchs> man _koennte_ auch einfach mal ein `file` auf die Datei loslassen, oder ein mplayer in einer Konsole
<jafema> hallo! ich habe ein mit luks verschlüsseltes ubuntu-system. nur die boot-partition ist unverschlüsselt. durch eine windowsinstallation ist mal wieder grub weg.
<jafema> muss ich bei der wiederherstellung von grub etwas besonderes beachten, oder kann ich der anleitung im wiki folgen?
<afflux> jafema, per livecd?
<jafema> ja
<sky1> so ... hab etz mit tcpdump den ldap port überwachen lassen, und er macht definitiv über rt mit der authenth erweiterung keine anfrage... ich weiß beim besten willen nemmer was ich machen kann, falls sich noch jemand mit request tracker auskennt...kann sich ja mal melden ...
<ppq> jafema: das geht genau wie bei nem unverschlüsselten system
<afflux> jafema, dann kannst du "mit der hand" (cryptsetup luksOpen...) dein system entschluesseln und dann der anleitung weiter folgen
<ppq> jafema: zumindest wenn du nichts an der grub config änderst
<ppq> mit der chroot methode ists natürlich nötig das zu öffnen, jo
<afflux> fuer die "root-directory" Variante auch, oder nicht?
<jafema> ja, welche der beiden ist denn dann die passende?
<afflux> in der theorie benoetigt das schreiben des MBRs keine informationen ueber dein verschluesseltes system - das macht das initramfs selbst. daher muesstest du das eigentlich nicht oeffnen muessen. an der stelle gebe ich an ppq ab ;)
<ppq> hm stimmt, man muss das ja bei --root-directory=/mnt mit angeben.. auch wenn ich grad den sinn dahinter nicht sehe
<afflux> eben :)
<ppq> naja, dann eben luksOpen'en, ist ja nicht das problem :)
<afflux> mhm, wenn er die bootpartition auf dem livesystem nach /boot mountet koennte es auch ohne --root-directory gehen.
<afflux> aber wie gesagt. ist ja auch kein ast
<jafema> also alles mit luks öffnen und dann dann die root-methode und / mit angeben?
<jafema> oder root-mehtode und / nicht mit --root-dir... angeben?
<ppq> jafema: root dir methode, genau wie es da steht, nur halt mit dem von afflux erwähnten schritt zusätzlich
<ppq> vor dem mounten, selbstverständlich
<afflux> jafema, alles oeffnen. alles in /mnt richtig mounten. grub-install --root-directory=/mnt
<afflux> ... /dev/sda
<jafema> ok, danke. ich werde mich dran versuchen!
<jafema> so. ich hab ja nun für / und home kein /dev/sdXY
<jafema> dafür nehme ich dann die aus /dev/mapper/..
<jafema> oder?
<afflux> ja, allerdings nur beim mount, nicht bei grub-install.
<jafema> ja, für grub install gebe ich dann die /boot/ an, die ist ja unverschlüsselt und ist über /dev/sda1 erreichbar
<afflux> oeh halt
<afflux> jafema, zeig mal den ganzen grub-install befehl her, den du ausfuehren moechtest.
<jafema> ok. alles liegt auf sdb. sdb1 = boot, sdb2 = luks
<jafema> demnach wäre es: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<afflux> okay, sieht gut aus
<jafema> ok. beim install bekomme ich einen fehler von grub-probe, dass der das gerät für /boot nicht findet (is /dev mounted), schließt dann aber die installation ab und behauptet, dass es keine fehler gab.
<afflux> klingt in ordnung
<jafema> sorgen machen oder neustarten?
<jafema> ok. 3,2,1 neustart! :)
<afflux> viel erfolg
<jafema> ahhh, das sieht guuuut aus! vielen dank! das kommt auf den merkzettel :)
<jafema> ich hab gerade überlegt: bei zwei festplatten und einer trennung von windows auf der einen und linux auf der anderen. wenn ich hier jetzt mit einer geschickten boot-reihenfolge im bios rumspiele, kann ich mir dann soetwas ersparen?
<jafema> soll heißen: normalfall=boote platte mit linux.
<jafema> sonderfall: windows installieren: boote andere platte.
<afflux> das muss nichtmal auf bios-ebene passieren. du kannst auch mit grub windows booten, dann ists egal welche partitionen auf welche platte sind
<jafema> ja, das ist mir klar. es geht nur um das überschreiben durch windows.
<jafema> würde ich das damit umgehen können?
<afflux> verstehe nicht ganz. wie oft installierst du windows? ;)
<afflux> okay, bloede frage, zugegeben.
<jafema> bin jetzt gut ein jahr ohne ausgekommen. jetzt brauch ich es leider kurzzeitig. 
<afflux> jafema, bin mir nicht ganz sicher in welche platten windows seinen MBR schreibt. wenn du waehrend dem installieren von windows die linux platte nicht angeschlossen hast (oder eben aequivalent), sollte der windowsbootloader auf der windowsplatte landen und du muesstest problemlos auf bios-ebene dualbooten
<afflux> *koennen
<jafema> ok, das war die antowort auf meine frage. dann nur noch von der linux platte booten lassen und grub windows zeigen.
<jafema> auch etwas, was auf meinen zettel kommt :)
<jafema> vielen dank!
<afflux> ich braeuchte jemanden der mir bei ipv6 unter die arme greift. habe einen server, der virtualisiert mit openvz. die einzelnen container haben veth-devices, die zu einer bruecke vzbr0 zusammengefasst sind. auf dem host hab ich einen radvd fuer diese bruecke, der einen /64-prefix advertised. der host hat ein eth0, das eine default route besitzt. der host ist erreichbar und die defaultroute funktioniert auch. die container sind vom host auch erreichb
<afflux> ar und andersrum, aber die container erreichen das gateway nciht.
<afflux> gehe davon aus dass ich hier einen denkfehler habe, bin noch nicht so ganz per du mit ipv6...
<soc_> hi
<soc_> kann ich eine externe festplatte mit ext4 formatieren und das journaling deaktivieren?
<soc_> oder geht das deaktivieren nur über mountoptionen?
<soc_> ich hätte gerne, dass das journal deaktiviert ist unabhängig wo ich die platte anschließ
<LetoThe2nd> soc_: können... hast du auch mal drüber nachgedacht oder plapperst du nur was nach?
<soc_> ja habe ich
<soc_> gibts einen geiwssen grund, so angeblökt zu werden?
<LetoThe2nd> soc_: vielleicht wir haben schliesslich genug leute, die dumpf zeug aus dem internet nachplappern, und ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass es bei dir anders ist. aber bitte, go ahead - nenne deine beweggründe und überzeuge mich vom gegenteil.
<deem> warum sollte man das jounrnaling abschalten wollen`
<deem> ?
<soc_> weil ich für externe festplatten was vergleichbares zu ext2 haben will
<deem> dann nimm doch einfach ext2 o_O
<LetoThe2nd> ... und dann wünsch ich dir jeden tag nen fsck.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: wenn ers denn unbedingt haben will
<deem> LetoThe2nd: noch kann man niemanden vor sich selbst beschützen :D
<soc_> boa .. der channel ist in den letten jahren echt immer schlimmer geworden... hier kann man _keine_ frage mehr stellen ohne vorher ne 20-seitige schriftliche erläuterung abgeben zu müssen, warum und wozu und überhaupt
<LetoThe2nd> soc_: keiner zwingt dich hier zu bleiben.
<soc_> ist es so schlimm leute einfach mal ausprobieren zu lassen, statt diese klugscheißerei hier auszuleben?
<soc_> LetoThe2nd: ich finde es nur ne schande wie der channel in den letzten jahren zu grunde gegangen ist
<soc_> (was auch ein grund ist, warum ich kaum noch herkomme)
<LetoThe2nd> soc_: entschuldige, dass ich die leute nicht entgegen definitiv vorhandenen, besseren wissens ins offene messer laufen lassen will. aber was solls. viel spass mit dem rest deines ubuntu-lebens, bei mir ist ende.
<soc_> schön supi
<soc_> vllt. kannst den channel ja anderen überlassen, die tatsächlich eine sinnvolle antowrt geben, statt nur ihre überlegenheit raushänegn zu lassen
<Fuchs> ist ja nun gut, habt euch wieder lieb, danke. 
<deem> soc_: warum willst du eigentlich was vergleichbares zu ext2? nimm doch einfach ext2
<soc_> ext4 ist ein bisschen moderner
<Fuchs> man kann das journal von ext4 deaktivieren, ja. 
<Fuchs> tune2fs hat eine Option dazu, empfehlen kann ich es ganz klar _nicht_ 
<Fuchs> nimm ext2
<Blindie> moin
<soc_> Fuchs: die tune2fs-option wäre dann für die jeweilige festplatte/partition, nicht nur ne mount-einstellung für nen bestimmten rechner, richtig?
<Fuchs> soc_: korrekt
<soc_> ok, danke
<soc_> frage beantwortet, mehr wollte ich nicht wissen
<Fuchs> (Partition, nicht Festplatte. Andere Partitionen duerfen weiterhin eins haben) 
<soc_> ja, meinte ich ...
<soc_> es is einfacher von platte zu sprechen, wenn man nur eine partition drauf hat :-)
<Fuchs> entschuldige die etwas direkte Begruessung hier, aber in der Regel ist ext4 fuer externe Medien, ohne journal, halt wirklich eher unklug. Und wir helfen lieber den Leuten, an Stelle von sie sich selbst in den Fuss schiessen zu lassen :) 
<Fuchs> ja. Ich empfehle klar ext2, wenn Du unbedingt ext4 willst: tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdxy
<soc_> ok, danke
<Blindie> mein problem, wenn ich die boothilfe von wubi benutze, mit der man von ner iso installieren kann und ich dan beim booten ubuntu ausgewählt habe, kommt immer prefix not being set
<Fuchs> Blindie: nimm bitte nicht Wubi
<Fuchs> Blindie: wir supporten es nicht, das Forum supportet es nicht, keiner mag es, es macht Probleme. 
<soc_> werd wahrscheinlich einfach ext4 nehmen, die performance-differenz ist vernachlässigbar und ich denke die standardkonfig ist besser getestet und unterstützt
<Blindie> wie kann ich dat den sonst ohne stick, festplatte oder externer machen?
<Fuchs> Blindie: was genau ist Dein Ziel? 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: er war heute morgen schon hier. er will ubuntu installieren, ohne irgendeine art medium zu benutzen und will dazu den windows bootloader vergenusswurzeln.
<Blindie> ubuntu zu installieren, als 2 system
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: wovon ppq und ich auch einhellig abgeraten haben.
<Blindie> und hab mir das image gezogen
<Fuchs> LetoThe2nd: wovon ich dann auch abraten wuerde, ja
<Fuchs> Blindie: was spricht gegen eine Herkoemmliche Installation auf eine freie Partition? 
<deem> ubuntu installieren ohne ein medium?
<Blindie> nichts
<Blindie> ich wollte wubi ja nur benutzen um die daten der cd auf die platte zu haun ums dan zu installieren
<Blindie> also live cd von der festplatte
<Fuchs> warum der Umweg? 
<Blindie> kein rohling, kein usb stick und keine externe
<soc_> danke Fuchs, ciao
<LetoThe2nd> dann einfach heute kein ubuntu für dich...
<Fuchs> geh einen Rohling kaufen, Blindie. Wirklich. Alles andere ist arges Gebastel, das wir nicht guten Herzens unterstuetzen koennen
<Blindie> menno
<Blindie> bin grad pleite, dan muss ich noch 2 wochen warten
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: nimms als zeichen des herrn, in zwei wochen ist die 11.04 draussen. er will, dass du darauf wartest.
<Blindie> ich bin aber ungeduldig
<LetoThe2nd> s/des herrn/des höheren wesens an das du vielleicht glaubst/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Blindie: nimms als zeichen des höheren wesens an das du vielleicht glaubst, in zwei wochen ist die 11.04 draussen. er will, dass du darauf wartest.
<Blindie> ich bin nicht gleubig
<Blindie> wenn dan eher in richtung wissenschaft^^
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: ganz im ernst - shit happens. leih dir irgendwo nen stick oder sonstwas, aber das was du vorhast ist schlicht eins: falsch, falsch und nochmal falsch. wenn du kein netter bist und dir keiner was leiht, dann halt warten.
<Blindie> ok, dan muss ich bis heute abend warten^^
<Blindie> naja, ich guck ma ob mein bootloader wieder sauber ist
<Blindie_> alles sauber
<shadow33> hallo zusammen. Habe eine Frage zum FTP Server proftpd. Läuft alles zufriedenstellend bis auf die Begrüßungsmeldung noch vor dem Login. Dort kommt eine Standardmeldung proftpd 1.3.1 usw. Die möchte ich gerne weg haben. In der Konfigurationsdatei proftpd.conf gibt es die Konfigurationseinstellung "DisplayLogin   welcome.msg"  für eine individuelle Meldung, nur die funktioniert nicht :-(
<jokrebel> hi
<deem> shadow33: definiere "funktioniert nicht"
<shadow33> deem es kommt immer noch die standardmeldung
<deem> shadow33: wie hast du proftpd denn eingerichtet? mit virtuellen usern?
<shadow33> deem standardkonfiguration übernommen ohne virtuelle hosts. kein anonymous, nur userbasierte logins
<deem> shadow33: dann musst du afair jedem user eine welcome.msg in den zugehörigen ordner legen, den du mit proftpd zugewiesen hast
<shadow33> nur zur Info was ich schon alles probiert habe: Dienst neu gestartet, bei DisplayLogin anstatt welcome.msg den kompletten absoluten  Pfad angegeben
<shadow33> deem das habe ich schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein -echt ? Na toll bei einem System mit 1000 Usern immer die gleiche Meldung - echt effektiv *motz* 
<deem> shadow33: bin grade nicth sicher. ich hab leider keine system mehr mit proftpd. bin überall auf rssh umgestiegen
<shadow33> deem ich teste das mal eben aus einem rootServer. rssh? meinst Du ssh/scp/sftp?
<deem> shadow33: rssh ist ein ssh login, der allerdings nur sftp zulässt.
<deem> bzw so eine art dienst. dem du eben sagen kannst, dass bestimmte user nur sftp dürfen, obwohl sie einen ssh zugang haben
<shadow33> deem: ah ich sehe es gerade in aptitude search..
<deem> shadow33: hier ist es sehr gut erklärt. http://www.proftpd.de/DisplayLogin.105.0.html
<deem> generell ist die proftpd seite sehr gut in allen möglichen config fragen, weil da jede option wirklich haarklein erklärt wird. kann ich nur empfehlen
<deem> shadow33: wenn du deine user zb chrootest hast du ein problem, da die welcome.msg von jedem verzeichniss aus erreichbar sien muss um sie anzeigen zu lassen
<shadow33> deem: ja irgendwie haben wir heute mit mehreren leuten da probiert. alles mögliche mit Jailing. Alles funktionierte außer die welcome.msg was ja eigentlich lächerlich ist. und zig sachen im Netz probiert und nix geht wie es beschrieben steht
<deem> du brauchst die datei zwar nicht jedesmal neu zu erstellen, aber wenigstens eine softlink müsstest du setzen
<shadow33> deem zwar userbasierte logins allerdings waren die user vorher nicht in einer chroot umgebung sondern konnten auf die ganze platte. trotzdem immer die meldung "220 ProFTPD 1.3.1 Server ready."
<deem> shadow33: das liegt daran, dass unter "DisplayLogin" einfach nur welcome.msg angeben war.
<deem> proftpd sucht dann in dem verzeichnis, das dem user zugeordnet ist nach dieser datei. findet er diese dort nicht zeigt er einfach gar nichts an
<deem> shadow33: willst du, dass das angezeigt wird, musst du den absoluten pfad eingeben
<deem> und keinen relativen
<shadow33> deem die seite beschreibt meiner meinung aber etwas falsch oder ich habe einen denkfehler. die meldung die ich meine kommt ja schon vor dem login aber direkt nach ftp IP-ADRESSE. vllt liegt da das problem 
<afflux> ich habe hier einige hosts (u.a. ubuntu) die erwiesenermaßen (radvdump) RAs bekommen, aber keine adresse autokonfigurieren. einer tut. woran kann das liegen?
<deem> shadow33: dann meinst du sicher das hier: http://www.proftpd.de/DisplayConnect.108.0.html
<shadow33> deem: das kommt hin. die meldung nach dem login funktioniert schon mal. ich teste nun mal das andere. danke für deine Hilfe bis hierhin. Welche grafischen Logins nimmst Du denn für SFTP ? Wäre ja eine Alternative 
<deem> shadow33: ich nutze überwiegend fielzilla. wenn ich mich denn grafisch einlogge. meistens arbeite ich direkt per ssh =)
<deem> filezilla*
<shadow33> deem mir ich die Kommandozeile auch am liebsten - nur für manche Normaluser ist das net so zumutbar wenn se nur ein paar Webfiles hochladen wollen. Die killen mich :-) 
<shadow33> ist
<shadow33> deem: DisplayConnect mit absoluter Pfadangabe ins Verzeichnis /etc/proftpd/connect.msg funktioniert. Ich danke Dir - hast mir sehr geholfen :-)). Die sollen mal eine man page machen für die proftpd.conf. Gibt nur eine für den Daemon - leider. oder ich schreib eine *g*.
<empinator> shadow33: du kannst deine man-page ja dann der community bereitstellen bzw. proftp anbieten :-)
<deem> shadow33: keine ursache. wie gesagt. die proftpd seite ist jedem ans herz zu legen. da steht echt alles bis ins kleinste detail erklärt.
<shadow33> empinator: da habe ich schon drüber nachgedacht ;-).
<shadow33> deem: ich habe die seite heute schon besucht, allerdings diese seiten nicht gefunden. werde die seite weiter empfehlen.
<deem> shadow33: nennt sich direktiven
<shadow33> deem: jo ich weiß wie bei Apache da heißen die Konfigurationsanweisungen ja auch Direktiven. Der proftpd ist ja in vielen Sachen ähnlich dem Apache (virtuelle Hosts, Include-Anweisungen usw.)
<shadow33> bin nu erst mal weg 
<omani> kennt einer von euch vagrant? hat es jemand schon mal ausprobiert?
<omani> wie findet ihr es?
<ich> moin
<ich> folgendes problem: ich boote, es kommt error: no such partition grub rescue> und das wars dann
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<ich> was für befehle kann der grub rescue dann?
<RedNifre> Gibt's nen einfachen Befehl, mit dem ich mir eine Datei in der Kommandozeile als hex-Bytes anschauen kann?
<omani> ich: so wenig, dass du damit nicht weiterkommst
<RedNifre> Muss kein Editor sein, anzeigen reicht.
<ich> omani: ok, womit komm ich dann weiter?
<omani> RedNifre: hd
<omani> RedNifre: oder hexdump
<ich> live system, chroot und dann grub-update?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: heme, hexdump 
<omani> ich: so würde ich das machen, ja.
<ich> ok, danke ;)
<ich> winkewinke
<RedNifre> hd reicht schon, danke.
<RedNifre> Problem ist irgendwie, dass ich anscheinend kein UTF-8 über SSH schreibe.
<RedNifre> Kommandozeile ist auf UTF8 eingestellt.
<RedNifre> Woran kann das denn liegen?
<RedNifre> Aber wenn ich per touch eine Datei anlege hat sie anscheinend einen UTF-8-Namen...
<omani> ist auf der gegenstelle denn auch utf eingestellt.
<RedNifre> Wenn ich sie aber per ls anzeige seh ich für jeden Umlaut die typischen UTF-8 Doppelzeichen.
<RedNifre> Angeblich ja (ist nicht mein Server)
<omani> aendere die locales ab
<RedNifre> Ich korrigiere mich, ls liefert Doppel-Fragezeichen für die Umlaute, aber wenn ich Die Datei zum Beispiel mit Nano öffne liefert ein nano a[TAB] den Dateinamen mit kaputten Umlauten (Also Doppel-Latin-Zeichen)
<omani> sofern du root bekommst
<RedNifre> Welche locales wo?
<omani> was für ein system ist es?
<omani> axo ich bin im ubuntu chan
<omani> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<RedNifre> Ist Debian und ich nutze Ubuntu.
<omani> anschließend update-locale
<RedNifre> Hm, anscheinend ist das Problem in Screen.
<RedNifre> Außerhalb von screen sehen die Zeichen alle richtig aus...
<RedNifre> Ja, klasse. Wenn ich mit Nano außerhalb von screen etwas in eine Textdatei schreibe ist es korrektes UTF-8. Hrm...
<omani> also, dann liegt es an der gegenstelle
<RedNifre> Woran genau? Wandelt screen alles in das Standard-Encoding des Servers um und das ist falsch gesetzt?
<omani> genau
<omani> locales des entfernten rechners ist nciht richtig eingestellt
<RedNifre> Okay, dann werde ich das mal so weitergeben.
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank.
<RedNifre> Die locales sind schon richtig gesetzt, kann es sein, dass man screen immer mit -U starten muss, damit es UTF8 benutzt?
<omani> versuch es doch mal.
<RedNifre> Bringt leider auch nichts.
<RedNifre> Irgendwie ist das total beknackt. cat und die Autovervollständigung zeigen UTF-8 an, ls aber nicht.
<RedNifre> Also im screen, wenn man ihn mit -U startet.
<KnechtR> was macht man, wenn gnome3 so scheiße wird, wie die screenshots erwarten lassen?
<RedNifre> Das ergibt für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn.
<KnechtR> wie lange wird gnome2 dann noch weiterentwickelt?
<RedNifre> Woran kann es liegen, wenn man in ssh perfektes UTF-8 hat, aber in screen per ssh nur teilweise UTF-8?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<lumines> KnechtR: Eigentlich gar nicht mehr.
<KnechtR> lumines, geht das nicht mit metacity?
<RedNifre> Ah, okay, die LANG-Variable hat beim user gefehlt. Hmpf.
<lumines> Gnome 3? Leider nicht.
<KnechtR> gnome2
<KnechtR> ich will kein gnome3
<lumines> Ich versteh den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht :D
<Fuchs> KnechtR: es gibt genuegend Auswahl, einerseits, 
<KnechtR> also:
<KnechtR> ich hasse gnome3
<KnechtR> ich mag gnome2
<Fuchs> KnechtR: andererseits gehoert das eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<KnechtR> was soll ich tun?
<KnechtR> wieso?
<Fuchs> KnechtR: oder nach #ubuntu-de-+1, weil es erst Natty betrifft. Aber ganz sicher nicht hier hin. 
<KnechtR> das ist doch ontopic, ob es weiterhin unterstützt wird
<Fuchs> Weil es keine Supportfrage fuer ein aktuelles Ubuntu ist. 
<Fuchs> nope, weil Natty
<Fuchs> und Desktopflamewars gehoeren eh nicht in einen Supportkanal. Alternativen nennen meinetwegen. 
<KnechtR> ich will ja nicht flamen
<Fuchs> dann bleib bitte sachlich und unterlasse "<KnechtR> ich hasse gnome3"    "wenn gnome3 so scheiße wird, wie die screenshots erwarten lassen?". 
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder #ubuntu-de-+1, solltest Du natty haben. 
<lumines> Ich denke da gibt es wenig Alternativen als einfach bei 10.04/10.10 zu bleiben.
<lumines> Debian Squeeze ginge sicher auch noch.
<ich_nochmal> moin
<ich_nochmal> hab vorhin schonmal gepostet wegen grub error und so
<ich_nochmal> trotzden nochmal kurz: beim booten kommt nur die meldung no such partition grub rescue> und das wars 
<ich_nochmal> meine idee war ja, ein live-system zu booten, mit chroot auf die entsprechende partiion, grub-install /dev/sda und fertig
<ich_nochmal> bei grub-install kommt allerdings: http://pastie.org/1807838
<ich_nochmal> ich hab mal am rande irgendwo gelesen das man chroot noch irgendwie mitteilen muss das /dev auch als /dev verwendet wird, weiß aber niocht mehr wo und wie
<LetoThe2nd> ,chroot? ich_nochmal, z.b. hier
<shetlandpony> ich_nochmal, z.b. hier: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<deem> ich_nochmal: chroot ist nicht einfach nur livecd booten und dann chroot /ordner eingeben :P
<ich_nochmal> ja theoretisch alles soweit fertig, aber fdisk -l gibt mir immer noch keine bootbar markierte partition an, bei update-grub findet er allerdings das installierte system
<rumpe1> ich_nochmal, wofür brauchst du das boot-flag?
<ich_nochmal> um die partition zu booten?
<ich_nochmal> normalerweise braucht man das ja nicht da der grub im mbr ist, ich hatte es aber immer deshalb wunderts mich das es nicht mehr da ist
<deem> man braucht kein boot flag mehr
<deem> das is retro :D
<ich_nochmal> mal schauen obs geklappt hat :)
<gurky> ich hab bridge-utils installiert und möchte damit meine xbox360 überbrücken bzw internetfähig machen.. irgendwie seh ich beim wiki von ubuntuusers nicht durch.. kann mir da jemand kurz bei helfen?
<claw> gurky, heißt dass das deine xbox das internet deines pcs/laptop benutzen kann ?
<claw> ich benutzte das hier bei meiner freundin in dem ich mich per kabel an den router hänge und dann die verbindung ad-hoc über wlan an den laptop meiner freundin brücke 
<gurky> jo claw
<claw> öhm 
<claw> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zinternet%20Zconnection%20Zsharing
<shetlandpony> claw's url: http://tinyurl.com/3r9tbw3 |        Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<claw> einfach mit den Netzwerk-Manager-Applet eine neue Verbinung anlegen und dann die xbox darauf verbinden
<claw> verschlüsselung muss wep sein weil WAP mit den meisten chips nicht funktioniert
<claw> kannst es aber natürlich gerne probieren 
<gurky> nee.. das soll über direktverbindung also kabel gehen claw
<claw> funktioniert dann eigentlich genauso. ist auch im artikel beschrieben 
<x1o> hey habe auf ner website den inhalt einer textbox senden wollen und nun ist er weg, wiederholen klappt nicht, kann ich den irgendwie wiederherstellen?
<bekks> Nein.
<x1o> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh
<x1o> boah das war echt lang
<x1o> max0r, hey bist du aus aachen?
<max0r> x1o: ne wieso?
<claw> x1o es gibt ein firefox plugin für sowas
<claw> aber nachträglich geht nicht
<Wedelwolf> Geht kein "ctrl+z"?
<claw> x1o, https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/lazarus-form-recovery/
<x1o> was ist strg+z?
<claw> rückgängig aber das wird nicht funktionieren 
<Fuchs>  Wedelwolf Nein. 
<x1o> ne ging nicht
<Fuchs> Die Daten werden via POST abgesendet, ansonsten nirgends gespeichert. Der Text ist weg. 
<x1o> wenn ich rückgängig mache will ers nochmal schicken
<LetoThe2nd> naja, im sniffercache vom bayerntrojaner vielleicht noch.
<Fuchs> Deswegen eine Empfehlung: groessere Texte in einem Texteditor, der zwischenspeichert, schreiben. Dann am Schluss reinkopieren. 
<x1o> ja hatte ich heute auch schon gemacht, aber gerade nicht
<x1o> grrr
<max0r> wenn du die daten noch so hast, dass er bei f5 fragt ob ers nochmal senden soll, kannst du doch z. b. mit tamper data danach schauen
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Wie soll strg+z gehen? Weisst Du, was das überhaupt tut? :)
<Wedelwolf> -.-
<x1o> ach egal ich schreibs neu und dann halt besser
<Wedelwolf> nein weiss ich nicht!!!!11111
<Wedelwolf> deshalb sag ichs ja!!!
<Wedelwolf> ... 
<x1o> bvb ist schon krass, einfach mal 20 tore weniger kassieren als der rest der tabelle
<x1o> bis auf bayern
<x1o> wieviele spieltage kommen noch?
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: ich hoffe mal, die letzten zeilen waren ETERM?
<x1o> ach schitt schon wieder falsches forum
<x1o> ne dachte wär bei linux.de da darf man sowas
<envy> ich habe seit dem update gestern, keine möglichkeit mehr flash videos im browsre abzuspielen, weiss einer wie ich das problem lösen könnte?
<bekks> envy: Welches Update?
<fecub> nabend zusammen!
<envy> bekks: ganz normal wie immer über die aktualisierungsverwaltung was vorhanden war, bis jetzt (2jahre) hatte ich seht selten solche flash probleme, aber heute geht gar nix mehr
<envy> bekks: sogar youtube (ist doch html5 oder) buggt ziemlich stark ru
<envy> m
<bekks> envy: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<bekks> Und "buggt rum" kenne ich nicht.
<envy> 10.10
<envy> muss etwa 5x seite aktualisieren bis die das Video startet
<bekks> Und nein, youtube ist nur dann HTML5, wenn Du das so eingestellt hast.
<fecub> ich hätte eine frage, gibt es vieleicht ein pdf reader oder tool, wo ich in pdf dateien notizen, reinschreiben oder einfach reinmalen könnte? wir haben vorlesungsfolien, ich müsste ab und zu unterschreichen deswegen die frage!
<Fuchs> fecub: okular kann es 
<Fuchs> speichert es zwar in einer eigenen Datenbank, also weitergeben kannst Du das dann nicht, aber fuer Dich selber -> geht. 
<fecub> Fuchs: das wäre kein problem, kann man es den auch ausdrucken
<fecub> also mit unterstrichen
<Fuchs> gute Frage, nie probiert
<dadrc> xournal kann es auch, sogar zum speichern
<Fuchs> also Du kannst reinschreiben und mit diversen Leuchtstiften rummalen, aber ob es gedruckt wird ... ausprobieren
<fecub> ah ich danke euch, ich probiere dann die beiden mal aus
<gurky> irgendwie geht das nich claw
<gurky> hab das alles so eingestellt
<claw> dein rechner hängt am wlan und die xbox soll per kabel an den pc ?
<gurky> jo
<gurky> hab WLAn auf LAN gemacht
<gurky> kannst mir mal bitte sagen was in deiner interfaces datei steht unter /etc/network/
<ubuntu> Tach, ich wollte mal fragen mit welchen Programm man Festplatten richtig löscht.
<k1l> ,shred? ubuntu (z.b.)
<claw> gurky, benutzt du auch ein crossoverkabel ?
<k1l> argh, ich hab den bot gekillt
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu: oder dd, oder cp...
<gurky> jo claw
<k1l> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_sicher_l%C3%B6schen
<gurky> über windows gehts ja
<gurky> würd es aber gern über mein netbook (ubuntu) machen
<ubuntu> das ist das Problem. Windows is kapputt.
<gurky> sag mal bitte was in deiner interfaces steht
<gurky> kann mir mal bitte einer sagen was in der /etc/network/interfaces steht 
<k1l> gurky: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<gurky> son kack ey
<gurky> das will nich
<PampersBomba> hey hey, hab hier nen ubuntu 10.10 und habs nun ka 3-4-5 wochen nicht geupdatet. nun möchte ichs machen aber er sagt mir bei allesn quellen: unable to connect 10.xxxxxx
<PampersBomba> woher bekomm ich den ne aktuelle?
<bekks> Dann prüf mal die Netzwerkverbindung.
<bekks> Und die /etc/resolv.conf
<Fuss-im-Ohr> unter "System", "Systemverwaltung§ kannst ja mal andere quellen auswählen
<PampersBomba> bekks: online bin ich mit dem teil :)
<PampersBomba> bekks: bin nich ganz banane :P
<PampersBomba> Fuss-im-Ohr: ich bin via ssh auf der kiste .. kein klicki da ;)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hrhrhr, ok
<deem> PampersBomba: mal versucht die quellen manuell zu pingen?
<PampersBomba> deem: sure .. kommtn packet filtered zurueck
<unicom> Hallo - beim Start meines 10.04 system taucht die Fehlermeldung "Das Panel ist beim Laden von »OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet« auf ein Problem gestoßen." auf. Daraufhin habe ich kein Benachrichtungsfeld mehr (Volume +Netzwerk) ?
<deem> unicom: einfach nochmal hinzufügen
<unicom> ok
<bekks> PampersBomba: Welche Quellen stehen denn bei Dir drin?
<PampersBomba> bekks: nerdstube.de/sources.list
<PampersBomba> "stock"
<bekks> PampersBomba: Das sind Fremdquellen - und damit nicht wirklich ein Ubuntuproblem.
<PampersBomba> bekks: wie kommen da fremdquellen rein?!
<bekks> Oder was genau versuchst Du mir da zu sagen? :)
<PampersBomba> das is die liste ;)
<unicom> Benachrichtungsfeld ist weg - neuhinzufügen + neustart - keine verbesserung :/
<PampersBomba> du fragtest welche quellen ich drin habe
<bekks> Bekomme ich auch eine URL? :)
<PampersBomba>  20:49 < PampersBomba> bekks: nerdstube.de/sources.list
<deem> unicom: du brauchst nicht neustarten zum neuhinzufügen
<bekks>  PampersBomba Das ist keine URL. :P
<PampersBomba> bekks: tz
<unicom> äh - ok netzwerkmanager ist nun da - aber volumenregler nicht
<PampersBomba> denk dirn http:// davor :P
<PampersBomba> bekks: bist doch sonst so kreativ ;))
<bekks> Nopaste den Kram doch einfach mal irgendwo, weil ich das Zeug (auch für Dich nicht) nicht erst speichern will :)
<Wolfsherz> Hallo zusammen, meine Frage geht in Richtung Natty Narwhal, beta2. Ich kann nirgends dieses Unity finden um es zu testen, kann mir da jemand die Augen öffnen?
<PampersBomba> bekks: wget + cat :P
<bekks> No way.
<PampersBomba> bekks: aber nun gut ich paste dir das ma ;)
<bekks> ,natty? Wolfsherz 
<dadrc> (bot tot)
<bekks> Hmm. Wo ist das Pferd?
<PampersBomba> bekks: http://pastebin.com/EgSqsP5a
<PampersBomba> besser? ;)
<bekks> Wolfsherz: Natty ist per default "drauf", und Support gibts nur in #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<Wolfsherz> bekks: danke
<bekks> PampersBomba: Bist Du sicher, dass DNS sauber funktioniert auf der Kiste da bei Dir?
<PampersBomba> bekks: soweit ;) alle anderen urls etc pp geht (die kiste wird aktiv genuttz und bis dato keiner lei probleme)
<PampersBomba> bekks: daher sag ich mal: ja
<PampersBomba> bekks: vorallem versucht er auf ne Ip zuzugreifen: 10.151.128.61
<bekks> Ist das zufällig die Fremdquelle in Zeile 60?
<PampersBomba> bekks: nich das ich wüsste, ich hab die kiste so aufgesetzt, cd rein ... alles installiert .. nichts mehr dran gemacht
<PampersBomba> und meine holde kann def. keine fremdquelle hinzufügen
<PampersBomba> bekks: oh
<PampersBomba> bekks: k mein fail
<bekks> :D
<PampersBomba> klar letzte is ne fremdquelle
<PampersBomba> clementine
<PampersBomba> nich dran gedacht
<PampersBomba> ja
<PampersBomba> aber daraus ist NUR clementine
<PampersBomba> kein anderes paket
<Fuchs> PampersBomba: irgendwo mal einen proxy definiert und vergessen? 
<Fuchs> PampersBomba: und sollte es nicht schon gefragt worden sein: kannst Du diese Adressen pingen? 
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: pingen gehgt "bedingt" kommt nen paket filtered zurueck
<Fuchs> soweit so normal
<unicom> ich kann mit gnome-volume-control-applet via terminal das ding erscheinen lassen - ich tu' es mal in den autostart...
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: gut ;)
<Fuchs> waere aber mal interessant zu wissen, welchen mirror er nimmt
<Fuchs> das koenntest Du mal schauen, sollte bei ping aufgeloest werden
<Fuchs> also  PING ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de (141.76.2.134) 56(84) bytes of data.   << sowas. 
<Fuchs> wenn da was vernuenftiges steht: mal via apt-cache policy <name von Paket, das nicht geht>   pruefen, wo er es herholen will. 
<ryu> hallo :)
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: also gerade ma geschaut, unter gnome hat sie oben uachn rotes warndreieck von der aktuallisierungsverwaltung
<PampersBomba> hab frau gerade vom lappy verscheucht
<Fuchs> PampersBomba: so weit so normal 
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: okay allso komischerweise gehen keine pings auf tudos.de vom lappy, mit dem hier wiederrum wohl
<PampersBomba> dns stimmt
<PampersBomba> proxy is keiner drin
<Fuchs> selber DNS auf beiden, in /etc/hosts ist nichts drin? 
<PampersBomba> japs
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: dns geaendert und bringt 0 ^^
<Fuchs> Interessant 
<Fuchs> kannst Du probehalber mal in der hosts den eintragen und gucken, ob es dann gehen wuerde? 
<PampersBomba> hmm kann auch im lan nich pingen Oo
<PampersBomba> aber meine url kann ich pingen
<PampersBomba> und via ssh bin ich ja uach drau
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich mal die Netzwerkkonfiguration von dem Ding pruefen
<Fuchs> das duerfte kaputt sein, nicht die Paketverwaltung
<PampersBomba> jo
<PampersBomba> aber frage is wie Oo
<PampersBomba> der hat das seitn paar tagen
<PampersBomba> und frau hat noch nich gemeckert
<Fuchs> nutzt Du networkmanager? 
<PampersBomba> also scheint das dingen soweit ja zu ghen
<PampersBomba> puh
<Fuchs> wenn ja: dann da mal schauen
<PampersBomba> ka
<PampersBomba> stokc ^^
<PampersBomba> *stock
<Fuchs> dann ja
<PampersBomba> k
<Fuchs> ist in der Kontrolleiste, so ein Netzwerksymbol. Da sollte sich das auch einrichten lassen 
<Fuchs> oder nm-connection-editor manuell aufrufen (oder so aehnlich) 
<Blindie> nabend
<Blindie> giebt es eigentlich für ubuntu eine tunnel software?
<k1l> Blindie: vpn, ssh
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: wtf Oo warum auch immer .. nen renew der ip voa dhclient und alles laeuft obwohl ALLE einstellungen (von dns / ip / route) gleich sind Oo
<PampersBomba> nun gehts
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: reconnect auf beide wlans waren auch ohne erfolg
<PampersBomba> erst das nochmal händische renewen ging
<Blindie> sowas
<Blindie> http://www.networktunnel.net/
<Blindie> hab ich gerade unter windows in der nutzung
<Fuchs> PampersBomba: ich wuerde dann mal den DHCP Server kurz anschauen
<Fuchs> PampersBomba: aber gut, dass es nun geht
<Blindie> oh
<Blindie> garnicht gesehen
<Blindie> da steht linux "schäm"
<PampersBomba> Fuchs: jo scho komisch .. vorallem bin ja ken kaggnoob .. dachte echt da is ne neue liste gekommen und ich müsste die nun einfach erneuern (nutzt das ja nich aktiv .. update manchmal und das wars ^^)
<deem> ich hab grade ein kleines problem mit meinem 10.10. die grafiktreiber werden nicht mehr erkannt. ich hab mir schon die neuen kompilierten sis treiber runtergeladen, aber scheinbar sieht es so aus, als gäbe es da noch ein problem mit dem treiber
<deem> X meldet immer, dass es keine screens findet, da es den treiber sis671 nicht laden kann. der ist aber definitiv da. verschiebe ich die xorg.conf in ein anderes verzeichnis und nutze keine startet mein X
<dreamon_> deem, bei mir hat es schon geholfen im recovery mode zu starten und da das x neu configen zu lassen.. (versuch ists vielleicht wert?)
<deem> dreamon_: danke. hat sich schon erledigt. man sollte nicht versuchen 64bit treiber unter einem 32bit system zu installieren
<kizu> hallo
<b34bb> moin
<jokrebel> gn8
<sn0x> Hey , was genau muss man bei einem OpenVPN beim Routing beachten ? Ich habe eine "aktive" verbindung nur baut sich niergends eine Verbindung ( z.b. ne Google.de ) auf
<bekks> MAn sollte darauf achten, dass das Routing über das VPN erfolgt.
<sn0x> Kann man wie am besten als Laie kontrollieren
<bekks> mit netstat -rn
<sn0x> was genau muss dort stehen (wie gesagt Laie)
<Blindie> erklaert mich fuer verrueckt, aber ich installier ubuntu grad von ner micro-sd karte XD
<EiPott> Hallo! Folgendes Problem: Ich habe seit neuestem sehr starke Wlanschwankungen. Ich hab mir einen neuen PC gekauft, vorher hatte ich ein netbook mit integriertem wlan und ubuntu und das lief gut. Und nun hab ich so einen WLANstick von sitecom und seitdem sind diese sehr starken schwankungen. Deswegen die Frage an euch: Könnt ihr mir eine Wlankarte empfehlen?
<Minze> es sind mehrere adressen die mich verwirren, zum einen lisa.ubuntu-eu.org
<Minze> http://pastie.org/private/uu7j2nwiv2yye6q3g7b4g
<Minze> weiß jemand genaueres dazu?
<k1l> hast du zufällig ubuntuusers offen? iirc ist das von dem eu-ubuntu cluster
<Blindie> whot, in 11.04 kann ich ja windows konten integrieren
<Blindie> ich finde das verrückt
<max0r> weiß zufällig jemand, wo ich in pidgin für icq die visible liste finde?
<ppq> max0r: werkzeuge -> privatsphäre -> erlaube nur den untenstehenden benutzern, mir nachrichten zu senden
<max0r> ppq: des is aber doch sone art whitelist und der rest wird ignoriert oder net?
<Wired_Life> hat hier wer ne gute anleitung um einen benutzer für z.b. gameserver anzulegen? sprich falls der server kompromittiert wird dass der benutzer kaum rechte hat? oder reicht ein einfaches "adduser gameserver"?
<alamar> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grsecurity - alternativ containerbasierende virtualisierung (lxc oder openvz) 
<Wired_Life> an wen war das jetzt?
<cesc> Servus. Ich hab Ubuntu seit langem auf einem Laptop (A) installiert. Jetzt hab ich einen zweiten Laptop (B). Kann man die in A installierten Packages irgendwie ermitteln und in B installieren lassen?
<k1l> cesc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketlisten  schau da mal rein
<k1l> aber einfach blind rüberkopieren würde ich es nicht. treiber-pakete etc würde ich aussortieren
<cesc> k1l, uhu. Thx trotzdem für den Link
<cesc> ich bin sowieso dabei die Pakete einzeln zu installieren
<cesc> wollte nur schauen ob ich früher pennen gehen konnte :D
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-19
<Cyber1005> huhu, hab ne frage zum anmelde bildschirm wen man zwischen gnome und unity wechseln kann. wen man dauerhaft mit gnome staren will muss man das unten dann immer neu auswählen oder nicht?
<ryu> Cyber1005, das ding "merkt" sich die einstellung
<ryu> Cyber1005, zur not über System -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldebildschirm eine standardsitzung auswählen
<Cyber1005> ryu, danke. dann ne andere frage zu irc. ich benutze xchat wie kann ich den namen und so dann auch in rot einfärben wen ich einen speziell anschreiben will?
<ryu> Cyber1005, brauchst du nicht, das macht der client des angeschriebenen
<Cyber1005> ryu, aso das heist es wird auch bei dir dann rot eingefärbt?!
<ryu> in meinem fall gelb... aber im prinzip ja
<Cyber1005> gut danke da hab ich wieder was gelernt. blue rays kann man noch nicht anschaun auf ubuntu wird da noch an ner lösung gebastelt?
<ryu> damit hab ich mich noch nicht befasst
<Cyber1005> na ok das frag ich dann mal zu ner angenehmeren zeit wen mehr on sind
<Cyber1005> danke erst mal ryu und wünsch dir eine schöne nacht
<ryu> danke, gleichfalls
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich Seahorse überreden, sich das Login-Passwort von Gajim zu merken?
<Pilatus> ich würde gerne meinen Socks 4 Proxy Systemweit für den GESAMTEN Internet Traffic nutzen. Wenn ich das unter Netzwerk-Proxy so einstelle übernimmt er dies aber nicht. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen ?
<RAMZi> video gucken und dann kaufen: http://www.humblebundle.com/
<PampersBomba> RAMZi: hat mand och schon :P trine is sehr geil
<RAMZi> ich hab bisher nur pack 1 und 2. von pack 3 habe ich gerade erst druch umwege erfahren
<PampersBomba> RAMZi: ich pesoenlich finde trine is bis dato das beste humblebundle spiel ever ;)
<pog> Ich hab eine Ubuntu 10.04 benutzerin, die hat nach einem Update:  OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet irgend ein Problem mit einem Applet. Hat jemand anders ein aehliches Problem gehabt mit dem 10.04?
<montezuma> hallo allesamt - gibt es die möglichkeit von 9.10 auf 10.04 LTS ein Upgrade zu machen und dabe die Live-CD zu verwenden ?  - sonst ist das so viel Download
<bullgard4> montezuma: Die gibt es. Nimm sie, binde sie bei Synaptic ein.
<montezuma> ich hab noch ne schöne Live-CD rum zu liegen
<montezuma> bullgard4: wie meinst du bei synaptic einbinden
<bullgard4> montezuma: Synaptic > Edit > Add CD-ROM.
<montezuma> und dann beim Upgrade einfach noch ide Quelle ändern?
<bullgard4> montezuma: Ich weiß nicht mehr alle Details, weil ich das lange nicht mehr gemacht habe und sich wohl auch ein paar Einzelheiten geändert haben. --  Nachdem Du das gemacht hast, würde ich an Deiner Stelle den Befehl geben: '~$ sudo update-manager -d'. 
<montezuma> bullgard4: was bedeutet der Parameter -d an der Stelle?
<bullgard4> "distant-upgrade"
<Frickelpit> nö
<Frickelpit> -d aktualisiert auf natty
<Astrophysiker> schönen guten morgne, ich möchte hier auf meinem büro-rechner compiz zum laufen kriegen, allerdings wird beim aktivieren der desktop unglaublich lahm, die fenster aktualisieren sich noch ca. ein mal die sekunde. neuerster nvidia-treiber ist installiert, ich habe ubuntu 10.04
<Frickelpit> montezuma: ein -c sollte das gewünschte ergebnis bringen
<bullgard4> montezuma: Ich habe Dir etwas Falsches gesagt. Bitte verwende nicht '~$ sudo update-manager -d'
<Frickelpit> siehe auch man update-manager
<montezuma> ok danke fürs erste das werd ich dann so machen - vll sehen wir uns später nochmal xD
<Astrophysiker> korrektur, ich habe natürlich ubuntu 10.10... wie die zeit vergeht ^^
<breaker313_> moinsen .*
<breaker313_> wie kann ich mich im "Dateiexplorer" unter ubuntu zu root machen?
<Frickelpit> warum?
<breaker313_> ich habe eine interne Festplatte ectern angeschlossen und komme nur unter der Shell als root drauf
<breaker313_> *extern
<Frickelpit> und du hast genau was vor?
<breaker313_> ... oder soll ich einfach die berechtingungen im mountverzeichnis ändern ?
<breaker313_> in die ordner und dateien reinzuschauen ...
<Pilatus> breaker313_: gksu nautilus 
<breaker313_> Pilatus: danke :)
<montezuma> bullgard und Frickelpit: ich habe die CD eingebunden und sie steht auch in den sources.list - mit dem Update Manager will er aber immer noch 1.833 MB runterladen, das sind mir 1,8 GB zu viel
<bullgard4> montezuma: Warum ist Dir das zu viel?
<Frickelpit> wahrscheinlich kein highspeed-DSL
<montezuma> naja ich dachte er mach das Upgrade von der CD will aber trotzdem noch ca. 2 GB runterladen - warum?
<bullgard4> montezuma: Weil sich viele Dateien geändert haben.
<montezuma> Frickelpit: DSL schon da aber nicht die Zeit
<montezuma> bullgard: aah das heißt ohne CD würde es noch länger dauern?
<bullgard4> montezuma: Nur ein bißchen.
<montezuma> bullgard: das heißt das gros dessen was beim upgrade runtergeladen wird kommt nicht von der Distro sondern vom ändern bzw. reset vieler Dinge?
<Frickelpit> der großteil kommt von den neuen paketversionen
<bullgard4> montezuma: Die neue Version der Distribution besteht aus vielen Dateien, die sich gegenüber der vorigen Version geändert haben.
<montezuma> ach so und eben diese neue Versonen sinbd nicht auf der CD
<bullgard4> So ist es.
<montezuma> so upgrade läuft
<pog> ist das inducator-Applet die Benachrichtigungsanzeige (wie hier in Doku gezeigt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_panel) 
<pog> jemand hat ein Problem nach einem Update mit dem der Meldung "Das Panel ist beim Laden von "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet" auf ein Problem gestossen.
<pog> bin am rausfinden, wie man quasi ein Applet deinstallieren und wieder installieren kann.
<bullgard4> pog: So richtig habe ich nicht verstanden. Indicator_Applet heißt auf Deutsch Benachrichtigungsanzeige. Was möchtest Du wissen?
<bullgard4> Das ist ein besonderes "Applet". Die normalen Applets kannst Du installieren mittels Rechtsklick auf das Panel > Add to Panel.
<bullgard4> Von welcher GNOME-Version sprichst Du?
<nerv> hier ist der link zum wiki falsch: http://ubuntu-de.org/projekt/Nachrichten.html oder das wiki ist down
<nerv> also links der
<LetoThe2nd> nerv: mag sein, aber was willst du uns damit sagen?
<Frickelpit> nerv: probier es mal in #ubuntu-de-loco
<nerv> ich vermute mal, dass hier jemand mitliest, der das ändern kann
<nerv> oder ändern will
<nerv> auf der seite wird als erstes auf diesen channel verwiesen
<Frickelpit> "#ubuntu-de-loco ist der Kanal für die Koordination von Aktivitäten der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu Community. Wie z.B. diese Webseite."
<Frickelpit> steht unter dem punkt IRC und nun ist schluss mit dem offtopic
<nerv> lol
<CoiVip> hallo an alle, hätte da ein problem mit eclipse: nach den letzten Kubuntu 10.10 Updates startet es nicht mehr. bz es startet schon ( oder versucht es ), raus kommt am ende aber ein kleines leeres Fenster ( vlt die hälfte zum workspace auswählen ), welches man nur per kill zu bekommt. wenn ich es in der konsole starte bekomme ich allerdings auch keine fehlermeldungen - achso, hab das ding über die Paketquellen installiert gehabt, auch no
<CoiVip> mal reinstalliert, das hat letztens mal geholfen ( warum auch immer )
<hanseatic> moin
<hanseatic> ich habe einen externen bildschirm an mein notebook (10.04) angeschlossen. leider werden nur 8 oder 16 bit farbtiefe angezeigt. kann man das irgendwie ändern, ohne eine xorg.conf anzulegen?
<steffen> hey in bash habe ich mit               touch {1..100}         in diesem fall 100 Dateien erstellt was muss ich nun aber eingeben wenn ich in alle Dateien das gleiche schreiben will.
<steffen> ?
<Fuchs> for i in <ein Ausdruck, der passt>; do echo "fooobarbla" >> $i; done 
<Fuchs> resp. nur ein > wenn Du ueberschreiben willst
<Antiqua> mit     for i in {1..100}; do echo "blafasel" > $i; done   hättest du dir sogar das touchen sparen können ;-)
<Fuchs> und damit es auch abseits von bash laeuft, kann man `seq 1 100` nehmen, statt { } 
<steffen> danke
<kultviech> welches ppa nimmt man am besten für natty und gnome3 her? hab gnome3-team ppa in vbox ausprobiert, geht nicht, kriegt man das zum laufen?
<LetoThe2nd> kultviech: a) #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 b) gnome3 brauch wie unity hardware beschleunigung. ergo: nix vbox. c) den rest bitte in den anderen channels. danke.
<kultviech> in der virtualbox gibts ja so ne 3d-hardwarebeschleunigung option, die geht nicht? (das wär ja wieder ontopic) ;)
<LetoThe2nd> kultviech: nein, nicht mit viel gutem willen. channel wechseln, bitte.
<kultviech> ok, aaf merci
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich Seahorse überreden, sich das Login-Passwort von Gajim zu merken?
<NTQ> Hi leute. Ich nutze rhythmbox für meine musik. ich habe die meiste musik auf einer externen verschlüsselten festplatte und nur wenig auf dem pc selbst. die festplatte schließe ich aber nicht immer an.
<NTQ> deshalb muss rhythmbox das jedesmal alles neu einlesen und das dauert ewig. kann man das irgendwie so ändern, dass er nicht immer wieder alles neu einliest?
<NTQ> z.b. dass die musikdatenbank für einen hauptordner auch in diesem ordner gespeichert wird oder sowas?
<TheInfinity> NTQ: schon mal probiert, die musiksammlung festzulegen vom ort her - und dann das scannen nach neuen dateien zu verhindern?
<TheInfinity> NTQ: grundsätzlich aber recht schwer möglich dein anliegen, entweder ist die musik da oder nicht. ich meine - das wär ja n programmdesaster wenn da zich einträge in rythmbox wären die keine datei dahinter haben
<TheInfinity> NTQ: ich vermute, dass du dir eher ne konstruktion a la "xml datei austauschen beim anstecken der hdd" überlegen musst
<NTQ> TheInfinity: Ich könnte mich darauf festlegen, dass ich die Platte immer als truecrypt10 einbinde und das dann als ordner bei rhythmbox festlege, ja
<NTQ> TheInfinity: aber erstmal danke, ich schaue mir das mal noch genauer an ;)
<NTQ> bin ich hier eigentlich richtig, wenn ich was über rhythmbox fragen will oder hat das nen eigenen channel?
<TheInfinity> NTQ: ganz falsch biste hier net, ansonsten google nach nem eigenen channel :)
<NTQ> die scheinen im gnome-irc zu sein. aber das conncted grad net
<NTQ> ah, jetzt, ja, da muss ich wohl wieder englisch auspacken ^^
<TheInfinity> das war klar :)
<NTQ> ist immer nur doof zu erklären in welchem menü man ist, wenn alles auf deutsch ist ^^
<omani> wie kann ich eine zugewiesene ip adresse an ein interface per ifconfig, wieder wegnehmen?
<omani> so dass es keine ip adresse samt maske hat?
<deem> omani: das interface einfach down nehmen?
<PampersBomba> omani: ipconfig ethX down, ifconfig ethX up
<deem> ifdown und so
<omani> deem: klappt nicht
<omani> down und up behalten ip
<alamar> ip addr del 1.2.3.4 dev foo
<omani> aber was mir spontan einfaellt. ein dhcp request starten und direkt wieder killen
<omani> ohne erfolgreiches offer
<PampersBomba> narf nich ipconfig ifconfig mein ich natürlich
<LetoThe2nd> omani: warum so umständlich, es gibt eigentlich auch ein explizites release...
<omani> LetoThe2nd: das war der einzige weg den ich kenne
<omani> alamar: dein vorschlag hat ebenfalls geholfen
<omani> danke junges.
<omani> -e
<LetoThe2nd> omani: siehe auch: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1049
<omani> LetoThe2nd: danke
<_pingu> wir bring ich am bestens ein 32bit programm unter 10.04 64bit an den start?
<alamar> compatibilitlibs installieren
<alamar> compatibility
<omani> kennt sich einer mit vagrant aus? da wird vorrausgesetzt, dass virtualbox guest auf NAT eingestellt ist, damit ssh funktioniert. wie soll das bitte gehen?
<omani> NAT kennt kein traffic zwischen host und guest
<alamar> _pingu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64bit-Architektur#32-Bit-Bibliotheken
<_pingu> alamar: ok, danke
<_pingu> kennt jemand etwas um einem Panel unter gnome eine cpu usage anzeige pro cpu hinzuzufügen? der systemmonitor zeigt alles in einem. 
<_pingu> anders gefragt: wo find ich im netz programme die ich einem Panel unter gnome hinzufügen kann?
<joschi> omani: das stimmt nur teilweise. du kannst ein entsprechendes forwarding einrichten. http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#natforward
<joschi> omani: und das macht vagrant afaik auch
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<hardcore> kann man noch irgendwie erfahren was in einem .deb ist ausser aptitude download paket und dann rein glotzen?
<_pingu> omani: port forwarding nutze ich auch für andere vm's. 
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: wenns auf den offiziellen repos ist, dann kannst du dir unter packages.ubuntu.com alles in ruhe anschauen, da gibts auch dateilisten.
<bullgard4> _pingu: Unter dem Stichwort "Applet".
<hardcore> LetoThe2nd: ok
<_pingu> bullgard4: ok, danke
<leszek> hi
<omani> joschi, _pingu: ja, habe auch eben festgestellt, dass vagrant intern port forwarding nutzt. (by default)
<omani> hat mich erst irritiert.
<_pingu> kennt jemand was nettes um unter gnome ein bildschirmfoto eines ausgewählten bereichs nach n sekunden zu machen?
<omani> import in kombination mit sleep?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: ich glaube das ding, das früher scrot hiess und jetzt irgendwie anders kanns. musst mal schauen.
<inx> hallo.
<inx> ich hätte mal ne frage zum konfigurieren des X-servers...
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? inx 
<shetlandpony> inx: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: hätte gern eins mit gui
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? inx, und
<shetlandpony> inx, und: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Fuchs> inx: das /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen pastebin, zusammen mit der Ausgabe von xrandr 
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: ja und? gibs zu, du hast noch nicht mal geschaut.
<Fuchs> inx: weil die xorg.conf eigentlich nicht mehr genutzt wird
<Fuchs> inx: wenn Du rein zufaellig eine nvidia Karte hast: sagen, das Problem liegt dann wohl woanders
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: ahne... mom
<inx> bin auf natty beta2 in den monitor-einstellungen kann ich keine auflösung einstellen...  (auf precompiled für omap4)
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: nicht nur scrot, sondern früher gscrot. das wars. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shutter
<Fuchs> ach so, natty
<Fuchs> inx: dann muss ich Dich leider nochmal in einen anderen Kanal scheuchen
<Fuchs> inx: #ubuntu-de+1 (Deutsch) oder #ubuntu-+1 (Englisch) 
<inx> Fuchs: ja, eben... wo kann ich dann aber fix auflösungen eintragen? - habs man in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ probert... hat der server aber ignoriert...
<Fuchs> inx: kannst Du rasch in den anderen Kanal kommen? Danke :) 
<bullgard4> Welchen Effekt hat der Eintrag  'accounts.Local.http = ask' in ~/.gajim/config? 
<hardcore> gibt es irgendwo nen gutes tutorial wie ich /var/www richtig konfiguriere mit rechten und usern usw.?
<hardcore> bei mir geht die hälfte nicht :(
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke. das ist schon besser. dummerweise scheint die aufnahmeverzögerung bei bereichsauswahl nicht zu gehen. ziel ist ein drop down auszuklappen und dann den bereich zu wählen
<hardcore> ich find echt nix..
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: geht doch. danke!
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: mkay.
<Blindie> gnome 3 ist doch offiziell bisher nur für openSUSE und fedore erschienen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: kann man so sagen.
<Blindie> aso
<PampersBomba> archlinux hats auch scho drin im normalen repo afair
<Blindie> ok
<Blindie> stimmt es das es auch schon ne möglichkeit giebt es in 10.10 zu installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: es gibt halboffizielle repos, kann man im moment nur abraten.
<k1l> Blindie: über eine fremdquelle sicherlich. nen ppa z..b. musst du mal auf launchpad.net suchen
<Blindie> achso ok, dan warte ich noch
<Blindie> auf launchpad bin ich schon registriert, hatte nur immer probleme es als quelle hinzu zu fügen
<Blindie> von 11.04 hab ich erstma wieder abstand genommen
<Blindie> da stürzt mir apt zu oft ab
<omani> was erwartet vagrant von mir, als box angabe? wenn ich die base vm angebe, als vdi datei, sagt er, nicht gefunden.
<omani> die dokumentation ist so schlecht von vagrant. ehrlich. kann man sich nur aufregen.
<LetoThe2nd> omani: ganz im ernst, vielleicht solltest du dich anderen support/entwickler wenden...
<omani> LetoThe2nd: welche meinst du?
<omani> den eigenen chan z.b.?
<omani> ok es gibt einen.
<LetoThe2nd> s/anderen/an deren/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: omani: ganz im ernst, vielleicht solltest du dich an deren support/entwickler wenden...
<LetoThe2nd> omani: genau - oder eben forum, ml, was weiss ich wie die organisiert sind. ich merk nur, dass du offensichtlich seit tagen damit kämpfst, und dann klingts für mich sinnvoller sich direkt mit den entsprechenden leuten auseinander zu setzen.
<omani> LetoThe2nd: ja scheint mir sinnvoller. danke.
<jokrebel> hi
<Organized> Hallo, ich wollte mein Maverick auf Natty upgraden. Das kann ich doch ohne Probleme machen, oder?
<k1l> Organized: wenn es final ist ja. ist es aber noch nicht
<TheInfinity> Organized: nein. natty ist noch nicht final.
<Organized> Also kann ich nur durch neuinstallation upgraden?
<k1l> Organized: nein
<TheInfinity> Organized: nein, natty ist nur schlichtweg noch nicht final. sprich du solltest sehr genau wissen was du da tust wenn du jetzt schon upgradest.
<Organized> Ist kein produktives System, von daher ist es nicht soo schlimm, wenn es "kaputt" geht
<TheInfinity> Organized: dann nimm google und such dir raus wie du jetzt schon upgradest. und mach vorher backups.
<k1l> Organized: komm mal in #ubuntu-de+1 
<cilly> hi all
<cilly> it seems my ubuntu installation is damaged, doesn't boot. Recovery exits right after initramfs line.
<cilly> oh, ist ja der deutsche Channel :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> lol
<Blindie> hehe
<Blindie> ich dachte immer das de steht für deppen :p
<Fuss-im-Ohr> -de!
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: langsam reiten, jungchen.. ist ja nicht so als wenn du hier als held bekannt wärst.
<mosez> hi
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? cilly, und wie immer
<shetlandpony> cilly, und wie immer: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<mosez> ich hab immernoch keinen sound nach dem letzten update... kann es sein das mir einfach die falschen treiber installiert wurden?
<Blindie> man, das war nicht ernst gemeint^^
<mosez> oder ist card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 0: ca0106 [CA0106] generisch fuer sb karten?
<mosez> Model: "Creative SB0570 [SB Audigy SE]" das model spuckt mir hwinfo aus
<BuZZ-T> cilly: ist das bei allen Kernels so? Oder hast du nur einen installiert?
<cilly> shetlandpony: 1. eins der Kinder hat die Steckdosenleiste am Sonntag einfach ausgedrückt. 2. seither bootet es nicht mehr, im normalen mode kommt schwarzer Bildschirm. 3. in der recovery bleibt er nach waiting for / stehen und zeigt dann initramfs an.
<BuZZ-T> ,bot? cilly  ;)
<cilly> BuZZ-T: allen kernels
<LetoThe2nd> ,bot? cilly 
<mosez> hm... ne, der treiber muss korrekt sein...
<BuZZ-T> upps, ich war's nicht
<LetoThe2nd> gnah. doofes pony.
<sky1> wie kann ich einen ldap request debuggen? ( also sehen was das programm das es ausführt für einen suchstring mitgibt (isn per script) 
<LetoThe2nd> cilly: dann ist punkt a prinzipiell mal ne live cd und schauen, ob diene partitionen noch alle intakt sind.
<dadrc> cilly, ich würd vorschlagen, von'ner Live-CD zu booten und mal die Dateisysteme... 
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd wins.
<BuZZ-T> hehe
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: willst du das ticket? dann tu ich wieder was für meinen chef :-)
<cilly> das hab ich mir auch gedacht, ist Ubuntu 9.04. Da kann man auch eine neuere LiveCD nehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> cilly: natürlich, ohne weiteres.
<cilly> LetoThe2nd: thx
<cilly> dann probier ich das mal
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, sorry. Kam mir nur gerade die Idee, viel mehr hab ich dazu nicht.
<mosez> hat noch jemand eine idee warum meine soundkarte nach aktualisierung meines maverick keinen ton mehr von sich gibt? ich hab google bereits mehrfach befragt, habe aber nichts gefunden was funktioniert haette...
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: schon ok, dachte nur du hast vielleciht zeit und lust :-)
<cilly> tija, im schlimmsten Fall ist das Dateisystem hops gegangen :(
<LetoThe2nd> cilly: nö, im schlimmsten fall ist deine platte hin :P
<LetoThe2nd> (aber das wär natürlich schon sehr wörst cäis)
<cilly> LetoThe2nd: das kann nicht sein, denn windows bootet von der 2. Partition.
<mosez> laut pavucontrol wird sound ausgegeben, der kommt aber nie bei den boxen an. und soundkarte sowie boxen sind io, habe das eben noch auf windows getestet...
<cilly> LetoThe2nd: und grub ist auch noch da
<fr00d> Hi! Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin. Ich hab ne Windowssoftware, die ein FTDI USB Adapter nutzt, um Informationen eines CAN Buses auszulesen. Ubuntu ist mein Host System, per KVM hab ich Windows 7 laufen. Jedoch wird der USB Adapter vom Windowssystem regelrecht abgeschaltet. Erst nach einem Neustart des Gastsystems besteht überhaupt wieder die Chance, dass er richtig erkannt wird.
<LetoThe2nd> cilly: schon ok. also 1) wäre partitionen fscken 2) rein chrooten und schauen, ob alles noch einigermassen funktioniert.
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in KVM für einen solchen Serialadapter spezielle Einstellungen treffen muss?
<LordSticky> Einen wunderschönen und sonnigen Tag zusammen :-)
<cilly> LetoThe2nd: ja, da mach ich mich gleich mal dran, thx
<LordSticky> Bräuchte mal Hilfe von Experten. Dreht sich um die Flashunterstützung bzw. Installation bei Ubuntu. Nutze Google Chrome(mit Firefox das selbe Problem). Youtube habe ich nach langem Fummeln hinbekommen. Aber z.b. Facebook Fotos hochladen will noch nicht. Was kann man da machen?
<k1l> ,flash? LordSticky 
<shetlandpony> LordSticky: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<LordSticky> shetlandpony: danke aber das habe ich schon durch (seit dem läuft ja Youtube)
<shetlandpony> no problem LordSticky, i was still awake.
<k1l> LordSticky: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#Installation unter plugins
<Fuchs> ,bot? LordSticky 
<shetlandpony> LordSticky: ich bin ein bot ;p
<LordSticky> ich habs mir gerade schon fast gedacht :D
<mosez> im moment nervt mich mein ubuntu ganz gewaltig... was den sound angeht bin ich mit meinem wissen am ende
<leszek> mosez: wo liegt das problem genau ?
<mosez> leszek: es kommt kein sound bei den boxen an. pavucontrol zeigt aber eigentlich nen pegel an wenn irgendwelche applikationen nen sound abspielen
<leszek> mosez: mal den alsamixer gestartet und geschaut ob die karte irgendenchannel gemutet hat
<mosez> leszek: alles aufgerissen
<leszek> mosez: kabel zu den boxen und zum pc gecheckt ? (falls es einen gibt)
<mosez> kabel sind ok, wie schon erwaehnt hab ich vorhin erst windows gebootet, da funktionieren die boxen ohne probleme.
<leszek> mosez: um welche soundkarte handelt es sich ?
<mosez> Model: "Creative SB0570 [SB Audigy SE]"
<mosez> Driver: "CA0106"
<leszek> mosez: schon mal ohne pulseaudio versucht ? 
<mosez> leszek: nein, das noch nicht
<leszek> mosez: aber "rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound* ~/.pulse-cookie" hast du schonmal ausgeführt oder zum zurücksetzen von pulseaudio und ggf. alsa
<mosez> also .pulse und .pulse-cookie hab ich bereits entfernt und auch das ganz system danach neu gestartet
<leszek> mosez: hmm... aplay spielt auch nix über die boxen ?
<mosez> aplay sagt zwar das abgespielt wird aber auch da kommt nichts aus den boxen
<leszek> hmm...
<leszek> dann fällt mir da jetzt leider auch nix mehr ein
<mosez> :((
<deem> hab da ein sehr seltsames phänomen. die ganze zeit war es so. war ein fenster hinter einem anderen teilweise versteckt konnte ich auf das unten liegende fenster klicken und es ist nach vorne gewandert, vor das andere. nun ist es so, dass das fenster hinter dem vorderen bleibt und einfach nur der focus auf das fenster wechselt. wie kann ich das wieder richtigstellen, dass bei einem klick ins fenster, dieses in den vordergund wandert?
<dadrc> Kommt auf deinen WM an, deem. Ich würd tippen, du hast das eine auf "Always on top" gestellt
<dadrc> Oder, je nach WM, das andere auf "Always below"
<deem> dadrc: gnome. und das ist bei jedem fenster so. ich hab nicht explizit eins umgestellt
<dadrc> Gnome ist kein WM. Metacity oder Compiz?
<deem> gute frage.
<deem> keine ahnung :D
<deem> wie find ich raus, welcher da aktiv ist? afair hab ich metacity und compiz drauf
<dadrc> ps aux | grep compiz
<dadrc> zB
<deem> ok. compiz läuft. metacity nicht
<dadrc> Dann also Compiz... Moment.
<dadrc> hast du den CompizConfig Settings Manager drauf? 
<deem> nein. aber in gconf hab ich grade sehr viele schöne einstellungen gefunden
<dadrc> Gibt jedenfalls eine Funktion unter General Options, die heißt "Raise on Click"
<dadrc> Das sollte das sein, was du suchst
<deem> die ist aktiviert
<dadrc> Seltsam. Hast du gerade mit alternativen WMs rumgespielt?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, könnte es helfen, compiz per 'compiz --replace' neu zu starten
<deem> das ist schon seit längerer zeit und neustart bringt auch keine abhilfe
<deem> also ein kompletter pc reboot mein ich damit
<dadrc> Oha, seltsam.
<elementz> hi all
<deem> alternative wms wüsst ich jetzt auch nichts. ich hab ein paar themes installiert, die bringen dann solche engines mit, wie zb equinox oder sowas
<deem> es ist auch seitdem ich so ein komisches theme installiert hatte
<dadrc> deem, hast du das testweise mal wieder deinstaliert?
<elementz> gibt es eigentlich ein tool ähnlich `more` oder `less` bei dem es möglich ist, die anzeige eines files am ende zu beginnen? oder vllt gibts ja sogar nen switch den ich übersehen habe?
<deem> dadrc: es wurde ja nie richtig installiert. nur unter "erschinungsbild-einstellungen" per "installieren" hinzugefügt
<mosez> elementz: tac?
<elementz> mosez: hm. ich hätte gerne was, in dem man blättern kann
<elementz> so wie in less
<mosez> tac bla | less :)
<elementz> ah thx
<omani> ich habe hier ein ganz seltsames problem. ich habe zwei dateien: id_rsa und mein_key. es geht um publickey auth auf ssh server. habe ich beide dateien im .ssh ordner und gebe explizit über option "-i" bei command ssh an, er solle einmal id_rsa in .ssh/ und mein_key in .ssh benutzen, komme ich auf den server. jetzt der naechste versuch: beide dateien in /var/lib/user/ordner/ id_rsa und mein_key. gebe ich wieder per option "-i" id_rsa in die
<omani> woran kann dies liegen?
<deem> dadrc: ich schätze mal, das mir da irgednwo irgednwas ne einstellung überschrieben hat und das deshalb nun nicht mehr klappt
<mosez> omani: ich glaube dein text ist unvollstaendig.
<deem> dadrc: ok ich bin sehr verwundert. trotz dessen, dass metacity nicht läuft, hab ich grade dort die option raise_on_click aktiviert und nun funktioniert es wieder.
<dadrc> deem, Compiz übernimmt aufgrund der Gnome-Integration einige Einstellungen... anscheinend auch die
<deem> dadrc: ja mir ist eingefallen, dass ich zb auch die position der fenster buttons unter metacity regle und nicht unter compiz
<omani> mosez: ich glaub irssi hat abgeschnitten :(
<omani> wie heißt nochmal das modul für ellenlange sätze in irssi?
<deem> omani: splitlong
<mosez> hat jemand ne anleitung wie ich pulseaudio unter maverick los werde?
<rumpe1> mosez, apt-get remove pulsefoo?
<mosez> rumpe1: ich hab da schon was gefunden...
<mosez> http://jechem.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<rumpe1> mosez, danke.. aber wenn mich pulseaudio nervt, deinstallier ichs einfach...
<KojiroAK> Welche Datei muss ich bearbeiten, damit ich unter Xfce per GDM2 autologin habe?
<mosez> rumpe1: dann ist aber auch der lautstaerkeregler weg ;)
<rumpe1> mosez, starter mit alsamixer und gut is ^^ ... 
<rumpe1> KojiroAK, settings->Login screen? .. .oder muss es ne datei sein?
<jokrebel_> re
<KojiroAK> Ich glaub ich hab was gefunden. Moment noch
<mosez> ich dreh gleich durch
<mosez> ich hab pulseaudio runtergeschmissen und der sound geht trotzdem nicht
<KojiroAK> rumpe1, thx, hab ich glatt übersehen.
<mosez> gleich mach ich diesen verdammten rechner platt
<esca> hi gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie man den 2.6.38 Kernel installieren kann?
<Fuchs> esca: ueber ein ppa oder kompilieren, beides auf eigenes Risiko 
<Fuchs> ,kernel? esca 
<shetlandpony> esca, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<nexx|> Paket runterladen und "sudo dpkg -i <datei>" eingeben...
<esca> ok thx, schaue mir mal die vorschlage an
<PBeck> ahoi
<Blindie> wie kann ich alunchpad als quelle in ubuntu einfügen?
<Blindie> ich brauch ma kurz hilfe
<rumpe1> Blindie, launchpad als solches? o.O
<Blindie> oder ein bestimmtes projekt
<Blindie> joa
<rumpe1> normal mit sudo add-apt-repository <ppaname>
<maredebianum> moin, habe gerade ein login-Problem (fail, xserver crash, loop), wie kann ich das debuggen? startx schlägt fehl, Xorg.0.log keine Fehler
<maredebianum> <ppaname> = user/repo
<Blindie> hab mich dort registriert, angemeldet und weiter weiß ich nicht
<Blindie> was meinste mit repo?
<rumpe1> maredebianum, vielleicht steht was in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Blindie> W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 75CFD31C9E5DB0C8
<rumpe1> Blindie, repo=repository=projektverwaltung
<Blindie> ??? ich steh grad auf dem schlauch
<rumpe1> Blindie, um welches Projekt gehts genau?
<maredebianum> .xsession-errors: ok ausser gpg-agent (invalid option)
<Blindie> gnome 3 für 10.10
<rumpe1> hmm... für 10.10 ... also ich würde davon eh abraten, außer du hast das grad als vm mit snapshot laufen :>
<Blindie> vm nicht, aber ne paralele installation zum spielen
<rumpe1> bei mir hat unter 11.04 gnome3 etwas mein gnome2 verbuggt
<rumpe1> aber wenn du unbedingt willst... ich guck mal
<maredebianum> wow. gpg-agent war das problem: der Eintrag für den default-key (habs auskommentiert).
<rumpe1> Blindie, "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3"
<Blindie> das soll es sein
<rumpe1> maredebianum, schauschau %)
<Blindie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:Ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<Blindie> das ist das für 11.04
<rumpe1> ah, ok
<rumpe1> aber selbst unter 11.04 ist das hochexperimentell.. mich hats schnell genervt
<Blindie> dan wird neu von der micro sd installiert XD
<Blindie> und das dauert ewig biss er dan reagiert
<rumpe1> Blindie, wenn du eh ein system zum rumexperimentieren hast, dann nimm doch gleich noch btrfs. Da kannste in snapshots booten. ^^
<maredebianum> rumpel: jo danke, gewusst wo und genau schau schau (war mir vorher entgangen)
<rumpe1> maredebianum, was war jetzt eigentlich genau das problem?
<rumpe1> bzw. wo auskommentiert?
<rumpe1> oh, muss weg :>
<maredebianum> gpg-agent startete nicht (invalid option in conf file ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf line 9): default-key. Habs auskommnetniert und hoffe das ist ohne nebenwirkungen. gpgconf hat die Datei angeblich angelegt, ein erneuter Aufruf ändert die Datei aber nicht.
<maredebianum> "never change anything below these lines", hmmm
<Blindie> was soll den das?
<Blindie> rint "Error reading %s: %s" % (lp_url, e) UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 42: ordinal not in range(128)
<maredebianum> wobei?
<Blindie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:Ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<Blindie> und jetzt macht er garnichts
<Blindie> weißt du woran das liegen kann maredibianum
<Blindie> *maredebianum mein ich
<maredebianum> noe, vielleicht willst du zuviel?!?
<maredebianum> hast du eine Anleitung zur Installation von gnome3? Das koennte helfen.
<Blindie> ja
<k1l> Blindie: denk dran: du fummelst an deinem system rum und danach gibts hier dazu keinen support mehr. wende dich dann an die betreiber der fremdquellen: http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/de-de/2011/04/12/install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-or-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/43bpnd3
<Oins> Hi. Bei einem aptitude upgrade erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596220/ Kann mir hier jemand nen Tip geben?
<maredebianum> die pakete mal explizit installieren/reinstallieren/konfigurieren
<maredebianum> dpkg-reconfigure  language-selector-common
<jokrebel> gn8
<Oins> maredebianum:  Reconfigure sagt mir , dass die installation "broken or not fully installed" ist. Ein reinstall oder ein "-f install " hat auch nicht geklappt und läuft auf den gleichen Fehler hinaus
<Oins> Das System läuft übrigens in einer VirtualBox und der Fehler kam im Zuge eines sytemupgrades
<maredebianum> virtualbox sollte keinen Unterschied machen. reinstall probiert? Paketquellen in Ordnung?
<Oins> maredebianum: Ja, der Reinstall liefert den gleichen Fehler. Genau wie apt-get -f install. Paketquellen sind i.O. ... Bin nun mit meinem Latein am Ende :(
<maredebianum> purge, wenn nicht zuviel dranhängt
<maredebianum> bzw. mit apt-cache policy language-selector-common mal checken, welche Version da installiert wird
<Oins> purge hab ich auch schon versucht. Schlägt ebenfalls, wegen der gleichen Fehlermeldung, fehl.  policy liefert: pastebin.ubuntu.com/596233
<Oins> sieht meiner Meinung nahc auch normal gut aus
<coldjack> hat jemand Ahnung von Dropbox und Truecrypt? Ich habe 2 Linux Rechner und dort mein komplettes Dropbox Verzeichnis mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt. Aber sobald ich es auf dem 2. Rechner synchronisieren will, braucht das Verschlüsselte File extrem lange herunterzuladen und irgendwie auch 2x gleich
<Oins> coldjack: Sobald du eine Änderung (egal welcher Größe) an dme Truecrypt Container vornimmst, läd er diesen wieder komplett herunter.
<maredebianum> 0.6.6 ist hier bei mir aktuell (maverick, 32bit). Vielleicht mal die Version explizit anfordern? Weiß grad die Option nicht aus dem Kopf
<bekks> Oins: Hast Du einen truecrypt container in dropbox, oder hast du das dropbox verzeichnis verschlüsselt?
<coldjack> Oins: ja das schon, aber es gibt ja die Einstellung Preserve modification timestamp of file containers, die es verhindert! Das man es immer erneuert hochlädt/herunterlädt
<bekks> coldjack: Damit zerschiesst man sich ganz sicher einen truecrypt container, wenn der in dropbox liegt. Im anderen Fall hast Du Recht.
<coldjack> ja, aber ich habe es nach dieser anleitung gemacht: http://be-jo.net/2011/04/sicher-in-der-wolke-mit-truecrypt-bei-dropbox-und-co/ und dort wird einem empfohlen den punkt zu deaktivieren, damit er nicht immer den kompletten container hochlaedt sondern nur die veraenderungen
<Oins> maredebianum: hab jetzt die 0.6.6 istalliert  (apt-get install <paketname>=<version> war der befehl) ... das hat soweit geklappt. danach schlägt aber das apt-get upgrade wieder fehl.
<Oins> bekks: Sry, da hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich dachte du hast einen Container erstellt. 
<bekks> Oins: ICh hab weder truecrypt noch dropbox im Einsatz - die Frage ist, was genau Du getan hast? :)
<Oins> bekks: Wie hast du das Verzeichnis selbst verschlüsselt?
<Oins> Ok, vielleicht sollte ich mehr als nur die letzte Zeile lesen. Die Frage kam ja nicht von dir, bekks sondern von coldjack ;)
<Oins> Mein Fehler
<maredebianum> Oins: da weiß ich auch nicht so recht weiter. Gehts evtl. nicht, weil du auch nicht purgen kannst, daher auch kein Downgrade?
<coldjack> AES, Twofish und Serpent so ist meine Verschlüsselung 
<Oins> maredebianum: hmm. ich denk ich lass das erst mal so stehen. Vllt, liegt's nur am aktuellen Update. Mal schaun wie sich das entwickelt
<freq9> Ich habe hier eine externe Festplatte, aber ich bekomme sie nicht gemounted :(
<Oins> coldjack: Hast du das Dropbox Verzeichnis als "Device" in Truecrypt ausgewählt und somit verschlüsselt oder wie hast du das gemacht?
<freq9> Sie wird zumindest nicht automatisch gemounted.
<bekks> freq9: Was passiert denn, wenn du sie einsteckst?
<maredebianum> Hast du vielleicht doch irgendwelche Sourcen, die nicht Standard Ubuntu sind (wegen der zwei Versionen)? Backports o.ä?
<coldjack> als file ist es bei mir
<maredebianum> freq9: dmesg angucken
<freq9> bekks: garnichts :( nicht einmal dmesg meldet, dass da was kommt
<maredebianum> freq9: Hardware Problem, Strom?
<Oins> freq9: Hat die platte selbst einen USB-Typ A oder USB-Typ Mini-B Stecker? (siehe wiki)
<bekks> freq9: Nopaste mal dmesg, 10s nachdem du die platte eingesteckt hast.
<Oins> maredebianum: achso, danke natürlich für deine Hilfe ;)
<freq9> bekks: hab schon mehrfach die platte rein und wieder raus, das einzige, was da in letzter zeit passiert ist, ist: "ptrace of non-child pid 2281 was attempted by: firefox-bin (pid 2269)"
<maredebianum> freq9: Das ist das übliche USB-Platte fkt. nicht wegen Stromversorgung. Manchmal hört man auch ein klackern (läuft nicht an)
<freq9> aber da behaupte ich nun mal, dass das nichts mit der platte zutun hat ;)
<Oins> freq9: Wenn du so einen USB Doppelstecker dran hast, steck mal beide rein. Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich heute. Nachdem ich beide benutzt habe lieft's
<bekks> freq9: Ich möchte trotzdem die komplette ausgabe von dmesg sehen, nachdem du die platte eingesteckt hast.
<freq9> bewegen tut sich da was, aber es gibt ein kontinuierliches klacken (3 ticks)... aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht an einen headcrash oder so
<maredebianum> nee, Strom reicht nicht
<bekks> Ratet doch bitte nicht herum.
<bekks> Wartet doch einfach auf dmesg.
<maredebianum> In dem FAll steht da nix, Gerät meldet sich nämlich nicht
<bekks> In dem Fall steht da, dass das Gerät sich nicht anmelden kann.
<freq9> http://pastie.org/1812938
<maredebianum> Externe Stromversorgung möglich? USB-Hub mit Stromversorgung vor Ort? Kann helfen (muss aber nicht)
<bekks> freq9: Und wieso glaubst Du nicht an einen Headcrash, wenn die Platte klackert?
<maredebianum> Weil das bei vielen meiner Platten genauso ist. Anderen USB-Port probieren, Stromversorgung, dann gehen die.
<freq9> 1000 Fragen :D
<maredebianum> Ausschließen will ichs aber auch nicht, dann müsste sich aber der USB-Chip wenigstens melden
<Oins> freq9: Hätte da auch noch eine. Welche Farbe hat das Gehäuse. Ist ggf. auch wichtig :D
<freq9> Also, die Festplatte hat einen Mini-B Eingang und am Rechner sind 2 Typ A.
<maredebianum> Jo, das ist nicht spezifiziert (USB), deshalb die Probleme...
<Oins> freq9: Interessant, kenn das nur mit Typ A... Also mein Tip. Steck mal beide USB Typ A rein und danach den Mini-B
<Oins> freq9: Wenn's dann immer noch klackert stimme ich bekks mit dem Crash zu
<freq9> bekks: Headcrashs passieren nicht einfach so und in letzter Zeit ist damit nicht viel passiert.
<maredebianum> noe, haste nen anderen Rechner zum testen?
<freq9> ich könnts am laptop versuchen
<maredebianum> na also
<freq9> ha
<bekks> Es wäre super, wenn man Headcrash vorhersagen könnte. Oder Lagerschäden.
<freq9> da ist was :D
<freq9> wie uncoooool :D
<maredebianum> smartmontools...
<bekks> Funktionieren nur sehr eingeschränkt mit USB.
<maredebianum> korrekt :(
<freq9> bekks: ich habe schon viele kaputte festplatten gesehen, aber in den seltensten fällen lag es an einem headcrash
<freq9> Wieso muss man denn erst am Rechner und dann erst an der HDD einstecken!?
<bekks> Muss man nicht.
<bekks> Urban Legend.
<maredebianum> damit ist die Stromversorgung schon voll da (bei y-Kabel). Kann helfen...
<Oins> bekks: Muss man doch, da der Anlaufstrom der Platte einen Anschluss überlasten kann
<Oins> Zumindest bei alten Platten. Wie gesagt, hatte heute genau das gleiche Phänomen 
<bekks> Das müssen schon SEHR alte Platten sein.
<maredebianum> ALso die Platten ziehen bis zu 1000mA, 500 sind aber nur spezifiziert
<freq9> Okay, dann wäre das Problem gelöst.
<Oins> bekks: ca. 8 jahre ist meine
<bekks> maredebianum: Du hast komische Platten :)
<freq9> Das ist eine 3,5" HDD mit USB 2.0
<maredebianum> Also externe STromversorgung?
<freq9> ne
<bekks> Eine 3.5" kriegst Du ohne externe Stromversorgung stabil nicht zum Laufen.
<maredebianum> Die tun nicht am usb
<freq9> Hmmm :D Steht USB 2.0 drauf *g*
<maredebianum> Such das Netzkabel raus...
<Oins> ok, nun bin ich auch verwirrt, bei einer 3,5 hat man normal eine externe Stromversorgung und das Problem besteht gar nicht
<freq9> Wobei...
<freq9> Auf dem Gehäuse, nicht auf der PLatte.
<maredebianum> haha
<k1l> bei ner älteren 3,5"platte hat man keine chance ohne externe stromversorgung.
<freq9> Naja egal, sie funktioniert nun :) Ich hätte da aber noch ein anderes Problem ;)
<freq9> Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass, wenn ich Flash-Animationen im Browser habe, dass sich das Bild in den "Bildschirm brennt"
<bekks> Dann hast Du einen steinalten Monitor.
<Oins> freq9: Speziell im Vollbild modus?
<freq9> Also nicht in den Bildschirm, aber es ist immer zu sehen, egal ob ich den Browser schliesse.
<freq9> Oins: Nein, reicht Youtube.
<Oins> freq9: bzw. hast du mehr als einen Monitor?
<freq9> bekks: Max. 2 Jahre (2x22" von Samsung)
<Oins> freq9: Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch, das  tritt auf, wenn ich Flash auf Vollbild stelle. Soweit ich das ergoogled hab, ist das ein Bug aktuell, der bei mehr als einem Monitor auftritt. 
<Oins> freq9: meine Lösung war, ich hab mich damit abgefunden und warte auf einen bessere Version ;)
<freq9> Oins: hmpf :D
<freq9> Ich habe noch einen anderen Rechner mit ähnlichen Setup, aber da habe ich das Problem auch nicht.
<freq9> Auf meinem Laptop habe ich das Problem auch nicht, obwohl ich da aber auch nur einen Monitor habe :)
<Oins> freq9: interessant. Welche Grafikkarte hast du auf dem Problemrechner?
<Oins> Bei mir ist es eine Onboard Intel
<freq9> Hab das nur an dem Rechner, an dem ich die meiste Zeit bin, und das nervt tierisch.
<freq9> sollte eine GeForce 9800 GT sein. mom
<freq9> jap, ist eine GeForce 9800 GT
<Oins> Also ich bin da nach kurzer Suche auf keine Sinnvolle Lösung gekommen. Hab mich aber auch nicht intensiv damit beschäftigt. Ggf. hilt ein alternativer Flashplayer?
<freq9> Oins: Hast du denn irgendwie einen einfachen Weg gefunden, die "eingebrannte" Animation wieder loszuwerden?
<Oins> Bei mir tritt das ja nur im Vollbildmodus auf. Wenn ich den verlasse, läuft das Video normal weiter. Man kann das etwas umgehen, wenn man einfach das Browserfenster Zoom. 
<ultrixx> abend
<ultrixx> mal ne frage: kann ich mein 11.04 beta upgraden/updaten auf die normale 11.04, wenn die draussen ist?
<bekks> BRaucht man nicht.
<bekks> Einfach wie immer Updates installieren.
<ultrixx> bekks: cool, also praktisch einfach updaten und gut
<ultrixx> danke
<ultrixx> das neue unity find ich klasse
<ultrixx> hat so einen hauch von mac-style mit dem menü
<bekks> ,ot? ultrixx 
<shetlandpony> ultrixx: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ultrixx> okok
<ultrixx> das wär doch dann ubuntu+1-de-offtopic
<bekks> Wie auch immer :)
<ultrixx> ;-)
<sds581> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen warum kupfer aufeinmal keine tastenanschläge mehr annimmt?
<sds581> wenn ich in den text modus wechsele gehts
<sds581> allerdings findet er dann nichts
<Christian87> test12
<ultrixx> ich würde gerne von einigen werbeservern keine bilder von meinem browser laden lassen. ich habe deswegen einige dieser server in /etc/hosts auf 127.0.0.1 gesetzt. gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit, abgesehen von brwoser addons? also z.b. eine hosts-deny liste
<bekks> Nein.
<ultrixx> Danke!
<Minze> will das "shutdown" ohne root-rechter ausgeführt wird, weiß jedoch nicht genau was ich in "/etc/sudoers" verändern muss :S
<bekks> ,sudoers? Minze 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber sudoers
<bekks> ,sudo? Minze 
<shetlandpony> Minze: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-20
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<ultrixx> ich hab ein programm, das mit runlevel 3 startet. ich möchte aber, dass es erst auf runlevel 5 gestartet wird beim hochfahren. wie ändert man sowas?
<nemesis> moin, wer kennt sich bissl mit sshfs oder ssh aus?
<nemesis> client verbindet sich per ssh zu zwei client mittels nautilus und kopiert von einem zum anderen
<nemesis> die daten laufen alle über den client, wie kriegt man das nun relativ einfach hin das die zwei rechner mit ssh die daten unter sich austauschen?
<bullgard4> nemesis: Bitte formuliere Deine Frage noch einmal logisch verständlich.
<nemesis> drei rechner, zwei mit ssh, ein client greift auf beide mittels nautilus und ssh://user@host/foo/bar/ drauf zu
<nemesis> wenn man nun per drag and drop dateien von einem zum anderen rechner kopiert werden die über den client transportiert
<nemesis> gibts das auch in elegant direkt zwischen den beiden rechnern
<nemesis> ?
<bullgard4> nemesis: Es gibt die Möglichkeit, mittels ssh von Knoten A auf Knoten B und weiter auf Knoten C zuzugreifen. Meinst Du das?
<nemesis> nein, ned weiterverbinden
<nemesis> kennst du fxp?
<bullgard4> nein.
<nemesis> nennt man unter anderem so wenn man von einem ftpd zu einem anderen ftpd daten überträgt, ohne das diese über einen client laufen müssen
<nemesis> also sich die ftp server untereinander die daten austauschen
<bullgard4> Damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.
<nemesis> nagut, verrate es dir, auch wenn mir sowas für nautilus noch fehlt
<nemesis> ssh zu einem der beiden rechner wo die daten landen sollen
<nemesis> den remote ssh per sshfs einbinden und dann einfach mit cp -a /ssfs-remote/foo/bar /lokal/foo/bar
<nemesis> tut dann immerhin die 100mbit verbindung total auslasten :)
<nemesis> hast du ein tool ala htop für netzwerktraffic grad zur hand?
<bullgard4> htop läuft auf meinem Natty.
<nemesis> kennst nen tool was netzwerktraffic im terminal anzeigt?
<bullgard4> htop läuft auch auf meinem Lucid.
<bullgard4> Meinst Du so etwas wie atop?
<bullgard4> "The  program atop is an interactive monitor to view the load on a Linux system.  It shows the occupation of the most critical hardware resources (from a performance point of view) on system level, i.e. cpu, memory, disk and network. It also shows which processes are responsible for the indicated load with respect to cpu- and memory load on process level; disk- and network load is only shown...
<bullgard4> ...per process if a kernel patch has been installed."
<nemesis> hatte dafür irgend nen tool
<koegs> iftop z.B.
<nemesis> thx
<nemesis> ntop ist übrigens auch was interessantes, hat webinterface
<nemesis> ip:3000/
<sky1> morgen... gibt es einen debugger für perl scripts, indem man sieht, was für pararmeter das programm absetzt ? ( ldap anfrage)
<tm> sky1: perl -d $scriptname $parameter1 $parameter2 etc ...
<sky1> okay das probier ich mal danke 
<montezuma> hi leutz folgendes problem: wenn ich rhythmox starte und usb dranzuhängen habe werden diese geräte weder bei nautilus noch woanders gelistet sondernnur von rhythmbox aus (unvollständig) zugreifbar
<montezuma> ,d.h. rhythmbox scheint  sie zu dismounten und selber iwas damit zu machen (Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS)
<montezuma> @bullgard4 danke noch für gestern upgrade lief wunderbar
<bullgard4> montezuma: Freut mich! --  Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<deem> montezuma: startest du zuerst rhytmbox und schließt dann das usb gerät an oder umgekehrt? hast du mal nachgeschaut, ob das usb device vielleicht an sich defekte aufweist?
<bullgard4> montezuma: Dein Rhythmbox-Problem ist in Natty mit Banshee lösbar. Man muß aber einen Softlink setzen. Ich kann Dir das aber (noch) nicht für eine Produktivumgebung empfehlen.
<montezuma> deem: es gibt bei beiden richtungen probleme - wenn usb vorher dranhängt ist es voll funktionsfähig, wird auf desktopt und nautilus sichtabr sobald rhythmbox gestartet wird icht mehr
<montezuma> bullgard4: ich hatte gedcht auf amarok umzusteigen
<montezuma> deem: wenn rhythmbox offen ist und ich stecke usb an wird es nur über rb sichtbar und dann auch nur unvollständig
<bullgard4> montezuma: (Ich habe wenig Erfahrung mit Amarok und kann das nicht intelligent kommentieren.)
<montezuma> bullgard4:  (probieren geht überstudieren) ich war bisher zufrieden mit rhythmbox
<montezuma> könnte ein reinstall von RB vielleicht was bringen
<montezuma> das problem ist übrigens erst nach dem upgrade auf 10.04.2 afgetreten
<bullgard4> Welcher Kommandozeilenbefehl ermittelt die aktuell benutzte Desktopumgebung?
<bullgard4> montezuma: Die erneute Installation von Rhythmbox wird wahrscheinlich keine Verbesserung erzielen. Probieren kannst Du das aber, das geht recht schnell.
<montezuma> bullgard: hab ich schon - keine besserung in sicht
<montezuma> ich hab RB mal übers Terminal laufen lassen - er erkennt das: "Device 0 (ViD=1e68 and PID=0002) is a Trekstor i.Beat Organix 2,0," <-  mein MP3
<montezuma> ooh hänge ich was anderes als meinen MP3 rein wird er korrekt ins system eingebunden!
<montezuma> obwohl musik druff ist
<bullgard4> montezuma: Die Meldung: "Device 0 (ViD=1e68 and PID=0002) is a Trekstor i.Beat Organix 2,0" bedeutet m. E. nicht, daß dieses Gerät nicht richtig erkannt wird.
<montezuma> bullgard4: was dann? - ich kann übrigens keine Musik spielen von RB aus
<montezuma> gut das wars jtzt kurz
<bullgard4> montezuma: Diese Meldung sagt, daß Dein Betreibssystem die Kennung des Speicherstiftes erkannt hat. --  Um zu sehen, ob er richtig speichert, könntest Du von Hand eine Audiodatei auf diesen Speicherstift kopieren und versuchen, ob Du sie mittels aplay abspielen kannst.
<montezuma> wenn RB allerdings zu ist sind über nautilus zugreife ist alles richtig
<bullgard4> montezuma: Nautilus selbst bringt ja keine Töne zu Gehör. Welches Audioabspielprogramm wird in diesem Falle aufgerufen?
<montezuma> standart ist totem
<bullgard4> montezuma: In diesem Fall scheint Rhythmbox fehlerhaft (konfguriert) zu sein. 
<montezuma> buullgard4: mit aplay kommt iwie nur rauschen und was gäbe es für abhilfe bei der Konfi
<montezuma> bullgard4: ok ich muss jetzt dringend noch mal los - finde ich dich in ca. 1,5-2h noch hier?
<bullgard4> Wahrscheinlich.
<montezuma> dann bis später
<witchdoc> hi all
<Muller> Kennt sich jemand bei der Adminstartion mit Benutzer und Gruppen aus?
<dadrc> ,mf? Muller 
<shetlandpony> Muller: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? Muller, bzw
<shetlandpony> Muller, bzw: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Muller> Frage ich halt anders. Kennt sich jemand bei dem Umgang als Root mit der GUI für Benutzer und Gruppen aus?
<nexx|> Du fragst immernoch drumrum ;) Was genau willst du machen, bzw was genau ist das Problem?
<LetoThe2nd> auch nicht besser. nächster versuch.
<MrSmith> Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem sich grafisch darstellen lässt, wie die dateien auf dem system verteilt sind. Gibt es so etwas für ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> MrSmith: definiere "verteilt"... ne baumansicht des belegten speicherplatzes, oder wie?
<dadrc> Ich tippe auf baobab
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: das tue ich vielleicht, wenn er sagt was er denn sehen will.
<MrSmith> ein kreisdiagramm, / ist der gesamte kreis, /home zB. dann ein abschnitt
<MrSmith> dadrc thx, das wars
<LetoThe2nd> dann baobab, ja.
<Muller> an einem "Gemeinschaftscomputer" arbeiten 5 Personen. 4 davon als normale Desktop-User ohne Admin in den Groups. Ich arbeite dort unter einem aktivierten Root-Account. Nach dem Einloggen als Root kann ich die grafische Verwaltung von Benutzer und Gruppen nicht mehr aufrufen. Was nun?
<LetoThe2nd> Muller: a) dir erst die übliche belehrung anhören - wer sich als root grafisch anmeldet, hat verdient dass sich das system wehrt :-) - und dann b) mal users-admin von der konsole starten und schauen was ihm nicht passt. c) sich nochmal die belehrung anhören, dass man sowas unter ubuntu gefälligst von nem normalen user aus per gksu macht d) sehen wir, wenn du ne detailliertere fehlermeldung bringst. :-)
<Muller> belehrungen sind hier fehl am platze wenn man das background nicht kennt, warum so etwas gemacht wird ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> Muller: wenn du mich bezahlst, supporte ich wie du willst. solange du das nicht tust, werde ich belehren so viel ich will.
<PampersBomba> LetoThe2nd++
<Muller> das Terminal meldet: users-admin: Fatal IO error 11 (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) on X server :2.0.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: was verlangst du /h ?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: wenn du willst, geb ich dir die nummer von unserem vertireb.
<LetoThe2nd> Muller: hm, und du bist auf display :2 des webservers?
<LetoThe2nd> ah quatsch, der maschine?
<LetoThe2nd> Muller: wenn du zwischendrin mal zeit hast, bitte noch die ausgaben von uname -a, lsb_release -a und die /etc/apt/sources.list auf nen pastebin. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> ,away Gurke_away 
<LetoThe2nd> ,away? Gurke_away 
<shetlandpony> Gurke_away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Muller> ja weil ich unter Benutzer wechseln in den Root-Account gewechselt bin. Wenn ich mich direkt einlogge kommt die gleiche Meldung, halt nur mit der 1. Die Meldung erscheint auch nur, wenn ich das sich bereits geöffnete Fenster (das sich nach dem Start aufhängt) abwürge.
<LetoThe2nd> Muller: und wenn du es von einem admin-user aus benutzt, geht es einwandfrei, vermute ich?
<Muller> es ging einwandfrei als ich noch ein normaler desktop user war. richtig. dann halt mit sudo users-admin. nachdem ich meinen account dort gelöscht habe und mir selber als desktop-user die adminrechte entzogen hatte, konnte ich die verwaltung nicht mehr aufrufen. auch nicht als root.
<LetoThe2nd> Muller: belehrung mal wieder: für grafische programme gksu/kdesu, nicht sudo.
<Muller> jaa ich weiss :-))
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nicht so :P
<Muller> doch 6 jahre ubuntu ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> oO( warum gibt man sich dann solche mühe, das eigentlich doch einigermassen durchdachte rechtesystem von ubuntu auszuhebeln? )
<Muller> sorry so öffentlich möchte ich darauf nicht eingehen. aber ich versichere dir das ich die anderen 13 möglichkeiten durchdacht, und dieses als einzigste wahre möglichkeit empfunden habe !!?!
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin kein spezialist für probleme mit x-berechtigungen, daher muss ich an der stelle auch eher passen - vielleicht noch mit vermerk drauf, mal die .xsession-errors zu analysieren. ansonsten die karma-mässige interpretation: das system will keinen grafischen root-accout und wehrt sich" :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Muller: deine empfindung in allen ehren, aber meine empfindung sagt halt, dass ichs nicht gut finde, wie die meisten hier, und auch fast alle hier verweigern support bei solchen selbstfabrizierten, ins-kniw-geschossenen problemen ziemlich nachhaltig,
<Muller> das kann nicht sein. paketverwaltung und andere root tätigkeiten funktionieren einwandfrei. arbeite hiermit maverik in der normalen gnome version.
<LetoThe2nd> whatever. wie gesagt - mit rechteproblemen im xserver kenn ich mich nicht aus, ich bin konsolennutzer.
<Muller> nun adduser funktioniert auch ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> also. guts system. so solls sein.
<Muller> naja das war nicht die frage. trotzdem danke für den versuch.
<LetoThe2nd> daher wie gesagt - ich kann noch ganz generisch auf die X-logs und die xsession-errors verweisen, vielleicht ist da was drin, aber ich bin einfach der falsche dafür.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<deem> klingt irgednwie nach GSO
<bullgard4> Seahorse = »Passwords and Encryption Keys« > Other Keys  zeigt einen "Secure Shell Key" zusammen mit KEY ID und einem Schlüsselsymbol mit einem Terminal-Emblem. Auf einem anderen Ubuntu-Computer erscheint kein "Secure Shell Key".  Welche Funktion hat diesesr "Secure Shell Key"?
<steffen> hey ich habe mit bash mit der zeile:                       touch {1..100}               100 dateien angelegt dann schreibe ich mit einer weiteren zeile:                  for i in {1..100}; do echo "hallo welt">$i; done                         in diesem fall "hallo welt" in alle 100 dateien rein. jetzt die frage wie könnte eine zeile aussehen, die für hallo zb. ein "A" einsetzt?   
<deem> steffen: da fragst du am besten in #bash
<deem> oder
<deem> ,bash? stw
<shetlandpony> stw, Bash ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deem> ,bash? steffen 
<shetlandpony> steffen, Bash ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash - Weitere Infos im query ...
<steffen> ups danke
<bullgard4> steffen: http://www.ask.com/bar?q=positional+parameters&page=1&qsrc=2891&dm=all&ab=3&u=http%3A%2F%2Fuw714doc.sco.com%2Fen%2FSDK_tools%2F_Positional_Parameters.html&sg=p8REiz3b5hCqVfgvhwHHENVWYSBgskL8%2Bp6%2BjEIp0dk%3D%0D%0A&tsp=1303294855387
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/3c5k8x2
<joschi> bullgard4: secure shell == SSH
<bullgard4> joschi: Ich weiß, daß man secure shell mit SSH abkürzt. Aber das war nicht meine Frage.
<joschi> bullgard4: wenn du weißt was ssh ist, weißt du auch was secure shell keys sind und was die entsprechende funktion in seahorse bedeutet
<nemesis> LetoThe2nd, sag nächste mal einfach ncdu ;)
<nemesis> zu ssh hatte ich heute in der früh schon ne frage
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: ah, wat?
<nemesis> wegen dem baobab
<bullgard4> joschi: Die Funktion dieses Schlüssels kenne ich nicht. Das scheint ein besonderer Schlüssel mit einer besonderen Funktion zu sein. Diese Funktion wüßte ich gern.
<nemesis> du willst wissen was ein öffentlicher schlüssel ist?
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: hm, guter tip. thx.
<nemesis> client auth
<joschi> bullgard4: wie kommst du darauf?
<nemesis> btw, bullgard4 .ssh/known_hosts enthält ggf. schon paar einträge bei dir
<bullgard4> joschi: Der hat als Symbol einen Schlüssel (im bildlichen Sinn). Dieser Schlüssel trägt aber zusätzlich ein Emblem: Ein stilisiertes virtuelles Terminal.
<joschi> bullgard4: ja, weil es ein ssh key ist. und weiter?
<bullgard4> joschi: Weiterhin befindet er sich in dem Karteikartenreiter "Other Keys". Alle anderen Schlüssel in "Other keys" sind nicht von mir und haben dieses Emblem nicht. Es gibt eine Ausnahme: Ein Schlüssel "root@Amilo7600" hat auch dieses Emblem. "root@Amilo7600" habe ich einmal selbst angelegt. Das ist lange her, und ich habe die Einzelheiten vergessen. Amilo7600 ist der Name eines Computers...
<bullgard4> ...von mir. 
<Frickelpit> root-login per ssh? tztztz
<nemesis> buntu! ;)
<joschi> Frickelpit: mit key überhaupt kein problem
<Frickelpit> joschi: wenn ich einen key hab, deaktiviere ich den root-login
<joschi> bullgard4: "alle anderen schlüssel" wie z. b. was?
<bullgard4> joschi: In dem Karteikartenreiter "My Personal Keys" befinden sich 4 Schlüssel von mir. Hie haben alle ein Emblem. Drei Schlüssel "detlef@T43" haben dasselbe Emblem wie der fragliche Schlüssel "Secure Shell Key". Der 4. Schlüssel ist ein GPG-Schlüssel und hat ein anderes Emblem.
<bullgard4> s/Hie/Sie/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: joschi: In dem Karteikartenreiter "My Personal Keys" befinden sich 4 Schlüssel von mir. Sie haben alle ein Emblem. Drei Schlüssel "detlef@T43" haben dasselbe Emblem wie der fragliche Schlüssel "Secure Shell Key". Der 4. Schlüssel ist ein GPG-Schlüssel und hat ein anderes Emblem.
<bullgard4> nemesis: ~/.ssh/known_hosts enthält 10 Schlüssel.
<bullgard4> joschi: Beispiele für "alle anderen Schlüssel" sind: 'Matthias Klein matthias.klein@linix.com  0C 47 26 3B  Full'.
<bullgard4> s/linix/linux/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: joschi: Beispiele für "alle anderen Schlüssel" sind: 'Matthias Klein matthias.klein@linux.com  0C 47 26 3B  Full'.
<joschi> bullgard4: schön. jetzt überlegst du dir mal, was allein vom format her der unterschied sein könnte
<bullgard4> joschi: Das Format ist dasselbe wie das Format eines öffentlichen fremden GPG-Schlüssels mit Beschreibung, nur daß die "Validity" fehlt.
<joschi> bullgard4: aha. und wie unterscheiden sich nochmal die anderen schlüssel? durch das symbol. und warum? weil es unterschiedliche schlüsseltypen für unterschiedliche dienste sind
<bullgard4> joschi: Einmal. Zum anderen auch dadurch, daß es einmal GPG- und einmal SSH-Schlüssel sind.
<joschi> m(
<fif0> #join #rails
<Oins> Hallo. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Schriftart die extrem Geschwungen ist. Stichwort Kalligrafie. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?
<Frickelpit> Oins: Bitte unterstreiche das Wort Ubuntu in Deiner Frage
<Oins> Hallo. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Schriftart aus dem _ubuntu_ paketmanager die extrem Geschwungen ist. Stichwort Kalligrafie. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben? ;)
<Oins> Ich gebe zu, keine konkrete Ubuntu Frage zu Ubuntu, aber ich dachte mir, vllt hat trotzdem jemand einen Tip für mich.
<Oins> -ubuntu
<Frickelpit> Oins: frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, vielleicht weiß da jemand eine antwort ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Oins: a) gibts jede menge font-such-klassifikations-webseiten, b) siehe Pit... OT.
<Oins> Frickelpit: Stimmt, da war ja was. Danke :)
<montezuma> hey monti is back
<montezuma> bullgard4: halli ich bins wieder - ist dir noch was eingefallen wegen meines Rhythmbox problems?
<deem> wie kann ich denn den reiter "Orte" bearbeiten in Gnome?
<Frickelpit> deem: in nautilus die lesezechen
<deem> Frickelpit: da wird es aber richtig angezeigt. im Reiter "Orte" hab ich aber plötzlich nen Unterpunkt "Lesezeichen" wo der ganze käse drunter liegt. ich will das aber wie vorher ohne unterpunkt
<Frickelpit> deem: dann hast du mehr als 5 lesezeichen angelegt
<LetoThe2nd> deem: AFAIK hängt das mit der menge zusammen
<deem> >_> kann mand as limit irgednwie höher setzen? oder dem ding sagen, dass es solche shortcuts wie Downloads, Dokumente etc nicht in den unterpunkt packt?
<Frickelpit> hab kein gnome hier aber schau evtl. mal im gconf-editor
<bullgard4> montezuma: Als letztes sagte ich Dir wohl. daß Du mittels aplay prüfen sollst, ob Dein Computer die auf den Stick geladene Klangdatei abspielen kann.
<montezuma> ach ja - dann kam bei mir rauschen und im Terminal iwie was von 8bit - hab ich die Datei normal vom Player mit Totem abgespielt gings einwandfrei
<k1l> ,codecs? montezuma 
<shetlandpony> montezuma, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<montezuma> k1l, shetlandpony: prinzipiell kann ich derartige dinge ja hören, z.b. per Totem
<deem> Frickelpit: nix gefunden
<Frickelpit> deem: dann ists wohl hardcoded vermutlich
<Frickelpit> deem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2061213/
<k1l> montezuma: dann rück mal mehr infos raus, was genau nich klappt. etc pp welche version, welches ubuntu etc etc.
<Frickelpit> deem: oder hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1066964
<montezuma> k1l: ursprünglich ging es darum, dass Rhythmbox meinen MP3-Player, falls vorher gemountet, dismountet und ihn nur fehlerhaft selber zugänglioch macht vgl. hier: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/04/20/%23ubuntu-de.html (Suche: montezuma)
<deem> Frickelpit: der 2te link war super. Hab mir jetzt hardcoded 20 Lesezeichen eingebaut :D
<deem> also dass max 20 Stück angezeigt werden
<Frickelpit> :)
<Oins> Wie kann ich systemweit landesspezifische Dinge einstellen, wie Dezimal mit Komma statt Punkt, 24h Uhr etc.
<losingYou> Jemand hier der mir bei einem Javascript Problem helfen möchte?(Echt simpel, aber ich find den Fehler einfach nicht :-()
<deem> Oins: "System --> Einstellungen --> Tastatur"
<deem> ,ot? losingYou 
<shetlandpony> losingYou: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<losingYou> Pfff, und ich hab extra die Regeln für diesen Channel gelesen :-D, naja , dann hald danke für die Weiterleitung xD
<deem> ;)
<Oins> deem: wo finde ich das dort? Die Tastastur ist bereits auf Deutsch gestellt. Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass das Sytem auf englisch eingestellt/installiert ist.
<deem> Oins: bin ja doof =) findest du unter "System --> Systemverwaltung --> Spracheinstellungen"
<deem> oder sprachünterstützung
<hdp> Das wirst du dort nicht finden, sondern in - Überraschung! - Language Support.
<Oins> Danke, das war's
<omani> wie erstelle ich in nem bash script am besten eine liste, die ich spaeter als pakete in apt-get install angebe?
<omani> nehme ich dafuer am besten ein array, oder eine stinknormale variable mit nem string drin
<joschi> omani: kommt ganz darauf an, wie du die paketliste später benutzen willst
<joschi> omani: wenn du sie sowieso an apt* übergibst, kannst du einen whitespace separierten string benutzebn
 * LetoThe2nd würde einfach mal die ausgabe von dpkg --get-selections ansehen und sich inspirieren lassen.
 * deem würde das hier nutzen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<omani> joschi: ja, whitespace seperiert, in der form: liste="nmap ncdu vim foo bar"
<omani> kann ich eigtl. dpkg configure prozeduren - sprich menü abfragen, optionen definieren, usw. - irgendwie per script abfangen?
<omani> genauer: was mache ich, wenn ich z.b. locales installere, und das dialog/ncurses menü erscheint, zwecks locales auswahl. kann ich in einem script vorher optionen, die dann gemacht werden sollen, angeben?
<omani> s/installere/installiere
<joschi> omani: klar
<afflux> hoi. ich versuch aus den mp4-dateien a und b eine datei c zu machen, die den videostream aus a und den audiostream aus b enthaelt. moeglichst mit ffmpeg auf der kommandozeile. hab mir nach doku einen command zusammengebaut, aber das dauert ewig, fuer ein 20mb video auf nem intel i7, daher glaube ich dass ich was falsch gemacht habe :)
<afflux> mein versuch war: ffmpeg -i A.mp4 -vcodec copy -an -i B.mp4 -vn -acodec copy -map 0.0:0.0 -map 1.1:0.1 C.mp4 -newvideo -newaudio
<joschi> omani: aber bevor du jetzt weiterbastelst: meinst du nicht, dass ein configuration management system wie puppet vielleicht geeigneter wäre?
<Tominator> hi!
<Tominator> ich such ne möglichkeit ps-dateien zu pdf zu konvertieren... in evince drucken klappt bei a4 super, aber sobald es an a1 und a3 geht kommt nur ein ausschnit in a4 format raus...
<Tominator> jemand ne idee?
<dadrc> ps2pdf würde mir spontan einfallen
<seemawn> mir auch
<Tominator> wie heißt das in den repositories? oder existiert das da nicht?
<seemawn> Tominator: muddu guggn
<seemawn> vllt gibts das bei dir schon
<Tominator> ahhhh :D
<Tominator> damit hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet :)
<dadrc> Ist ansonsten im Paket ghostscript
<deem> leicht zu finden mit apt-cache search <paketname> oder apt-file oder aptitude search <paketname>
<dadrc> aptitude und apt-cache finden das nicht, das Paket heißt ja nicht so
<dadrc> Aber mit apt-file geht's
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* packages.ubuntu.com *huströchelspotzwürg*
<deem> dadrc: so war das auch nicht gemeint :P
<eli> msg NIckServ identify abc987
<tm> Elirips: das ist dein passwort, gell?
<Elirips> tm, genau
<Elirips> aber jetzt nicht mehr
<tm> ich benutz das internet auch zur sicherung meiner pw's *g*
<Elirips> man sollte ein wiki einrichten
<Elirips> wo jeder sein passwort eingeben kann
<Elirips> das wäre auch praktisch, um jemanden zu bitten, für mich die mails zu checken oder so
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Elirips> Hat es irgendjemand geschafft, In Ubuntu Ocroups > 4.0 aus den Sourcen zu builden und in $HOME zu installieren?
<omani> joschi: du kleiner du! ;)
<omani> joschi: ich bin eben grade von puppet auf bashscripting umgestiegen haha
<omani> was ein zufall, dass du puppet erwaehnst :)
<omani> also folgende situation: ich teste grade vagrant aus. vagrant unterstützt drei varianten der automatisierten konfiguration von VMs. chef, puppet und stinknormale shell (bashscripting). chef ist mir zu komplex. puppet gefaellt mir immer mehr, schoener aufbau, toller codestil, insgesamt macht es einen guten eindruck. dann aber dachte ich...
<omani> bei den minimalen anforderungen, die wir stellen (server installation konfiguration, mit bisschen oracle datenbank hier und feintuning dort), reicht eigentlich ein einfaches bashscripting
<omani> und ein puppet, welches auf client/server prinzip beruht, waere eventuell ein overkill
<omani> andererseits: einmal aufgesetzt, ist die konfiguration von nodes und das abarbeiten der definitions ein einfaches.
<joschi> einmal das und puppet tut auch serverless
<joschi> einfach manifeste irgendwie auf den client bringen und `puppet apply` (ab 2.6.x) darauf ausführen
<omani> mit vagrant brauche ich nicht einmal auf die clients. ich definiere sie aus den projekt ordnern heraus. das ist ja das tolle daran
<omani> nur, jetzt noch die zeit zum einlesen in puppet finden/zahlen (lassen)
<omani> ich weiß nicht :/
<nexx|> das hab selbst ich als vergleichsweise unerfahrener in 2 tagen geschafft
<omani> mein chef will schnelle ergebnisse
<nexx|> gibt ein schönes buch dazu, das alles erklärt
<omani> ich wuerde mich ueber ein eigens aufgesetzten zentralen puppet server freuen, den ich fuer automatisierte installationen benutzen kann
<omani> zumal wir fast ausschließlich mit vms arbeiten, ist die kombination von beiden produkten, wie geschaffen fuer mich
<omani> nexx|: wie heißt das buch?
<nexx|> sekunde
<nexx|> http://www.amazon.de/Pulling-Strings-Puppet-Configuration-Management/dp/1590599780/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1303311636&sr=8-2
<shetlandpony> nexx|'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3fnbbd6 | Pulling Strings with Puppet: Configuration Management Made Easy: Amazon.de: James Turnbull: Englische Buecher
<nexx|> #puppet kann ich da auch sehr empfehlen, da sind meistens die projektbetreuer drin und helfen generell schnell und bereitwillig
<omani> vielen danke nexx| 
<omani> -e
<nexx|> np
<joschi> nexx|, omani: demnächst kommt pro puppet raus. gleicher autor, wesentlich detaillierter + aktueller
<joschi> das pulling strings ist noch für puppet 0.24. aktuell ist 2.6.7 und da hat sich einiges geändert
<nexx|> joschi: richtig, aber vor knapp 1,5 jahren war das noch nicht in aussicht :P
<nexx|> ja, korrekt
<omani> ok dann gleich das pro puppet buch
<williwilli> hallo allerseits
<williwilli> ich habe ubuntu 10.10 und einen canon drucker (pixma mg 5250)
<williwilli> wenn ich nun ausdrucke erscheint mir die qualität, wie wenn ich alles nur in "entwurfqualität" drucken würde
<williwilli> (sprich sehr wenig tinte auf dem papier, blasse buchstaben etc)
<williwilli> habe mich jetzt lange in cups etc eingelesen, finde aber keine möglichkeit, das zu verändern, hat wer da ne idee?
<williwilli> Ach ja, der drucker hängt noch an nem windoofrechner, bei dem die qualität wunderbar ist
<rumpe1> williwilli, das ist sehr schön :)
<rumpe1> oh... sorry.. lag
<williwilli> ?!?
<williwilli> ;)
<rumpe1> wie hängt der noch an nem windowsrechner?
<williwilli> der drucker ist wlan fähig
<williwilli> jemand ne idee?
<hated_bob> williwilli: gibt einen treiber von canon aber nur für 10.04 kp ob der auch unter 10.10 arbeitet
<hated_bob> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010889.asp
<williwilli> jo den hab ich installiert, davor ging es garnicht, prinzpiell ist der drucker ja auch funktionsfähig, mir fehlt nur die möglichkeit, dass ich selber einstellen kann, wie stark der drucker drucken soll
<williwilli> also "entwurf", "normal", "optimal" oder so in die richtung
<rumpe1> williwilli, wie? ... normal kann man das immer im druckdialog einstellen. Oder hat die Einstellung da lediglich keinen Effekt?
<williwilli> nein, das kann ich dort leider nicht einstellen
<rumpe1> ahjo
<williwilli> konnte ich mit meinem alten drucker (hp irgendwas)
<williwilli> leider auch nicht
<nexx|> also bei meinem hp geht das einwandfrei
<nexx|> da scheint sich was seltsames abzuspielen :>
<williwilli> ja also kann man da iwie ein interface installieren 
<williwilli> kann mir mal jemand nen screenshot verlinken, wies bei euch aussieht (die einstellungsmöglichkeiten)
<nexx|> ich musste garnix machen, außer den drucker anzustöpseln, der hp-krempel war schon da.
<hated_bob> williwilli: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/turboprint musste mal gucken ob das eine option ist, da steht man kann dann so sachen wie druckqualität einstellen
<snoups> hey leute, ich hab mal ne Frage und hoffe jemand is so nett und kann mir sagen wie ich nach bestimmten paketen im terminal suchen kann .... also mit "dpkg -l" kann ich mir alle anzeigen lassen, aber wie kann ich jetzt nach einem suchen zB. "nload" o.ä. ....
<williwilli> genau so will ichs, nur ohne 30€ für zu zahlen :(
<hated_bob> snoups: apt-cache search nload
<rumpe1> snoups, dpkg -l | grep nload
<rumpe1> snoups, um bei deinem Beispiel mal zu bleiben
<snoups> cool der dpkg befehl hat gefunzt ... thx thx :)
<dr_evil_> ich hab jetzt eine DVB-S2 Karte in den PC gebaut und angeschlossen. was muss ich installieren damit ich damit unter ubuntu 10.10 fernseh gucken kann?
<deem> pitivi oder wie das heißt
<deem> oder kaffein unter kde afair
<dr_evil_> ok, danke. bzgl treiber support bin ich jetzt bei "The s2-liplianin v4l branch includes support for the card."
<dr_evil_> und "A dkms package from March 1, 2011 is available Tested with the Debian kernels: 2.6.32, 2.6.34, 2.6.35     *
<dr_evil_>           o Doesn't work with the Ubuntu 2.6.32 kernel 
<dr_evil_> karte ist eine TeVii S480 und der text ist kopiert von http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/S2-liplianin
<dr_evil_> ich update gerade auf 2.6.35-28 kernel
<dr_evil_> mal gucken
<aem> Hallo.  Ich habe eine Frage zu den Soundeinstellungen und in Foren bzw. Google keine Antwort gefunden. 
<aem> Ich habe eine externe Soundkarte und sobald ich diese anschliesse wird der Sound auch auf diese umgeleitet.
<aem> Das Volume Control Applet (Indicator?) in Karmick bleibt aber auf die interne Soundkarte eingestellt.
<aem> Jetzt kann ich in den Soundeinstellungen den Volumenregler zwar auf die externe Soundkarte umstellen(dies funktioniert auch), sobald ich aber die Usb Soundkarte ein und ausstecke ist es aber wieder zurückgestellt
<aem> Kann ich hier eine Default Einstellung oder ähnliches setzen, bzw. ein Skript was automatisch den Volumenregler umstellt?
<aem> Danke für eure HIlfe!
<williwilli> ich kann noch nichtmal einstellen, ob ich farbig oder sw drucken will (also zumindest nicht im druck dialog)
<williwilli> ist das bei euch auch so?
<dr_evil_> deem: pitivi ist ein video editor
<dr_evil_> ich versuch den v4l s2-liplianin zu compilieren, aber da fehlen wohl in ubuntu ein paar kernel header, den bug gibts seit januar 2010. :( http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg14577.html
<dAnj0u> moin, wie war noch gleich die tastenkombi, um beim boot nich das grafische gedoens sondern die konsolenausgabe zu haben?
<sash_> Escape
<dAnj0u> hmm
<dAnj0u> auch bei 10.04?
<Frickelpit> shift
<sash_> Oh..
<Frickelpit> dAnj0u: oder meinst du nach grub?
<dAnj0u> nach grub
<Frickelpit> mit plymouth weiß ich gar nicht, ob das so einfach geht
<dAnj0u> hat sich aber erledigt. jetz hat er gestartet ... eben erster start nachm installieren wollte nich so richtig
<Epsi> Hey, gibt es ihrgendwo eine Anleitung wie man ein Vorhandenes App / Packet verändern kann ?
<Frickelpit> dAnj0u: ansonsten einfach noplymouth als bootoption anfügen
<dAnj0u> danke fr
<dAnj0u> Frickelpit, is notiert :P
<dAnj0u> .oO( olles andchat )
<Epsi> Hey, gibt es ihrgendwo eine Anleitung wie man ein Vorhandenes App / Packet verändern kann ?
<LetoThe2nd> Epsi: ungenaue fragen werden nicht besser, wenn man sie wiederholt :P
<Epsi> ja sry ^^ Also ich würde gerne das Packet "Giplet" (IP - Im Panel) so verändern das es nicht nur die IP wiedergibt sondern noch die Gio Flag der IP z.B. auf wieistmeineip.de
<LetoThe2nd> Epsi: dann lad dir die quelltexte runter, änder sie, kompilier, installiers. letzteres a) am besten repackaged b) oder wenigstens mit checkinstall c) nur wenns gar nicht anders geht direkt.
<LetoThe2nd> Epsi: das runterladen der passenden sources am einfachsten mit apt-get source.
<Epsi> wo wird der dann gespeichert ?
<LetoThe2nd> Epsi: .
<NTQ> ich hab einen account bei dyndns.com, aber mein router ist zu doof immer wieder die neue IP zu setzen. gibt es da irgendwelche skripte für ubuntu, die das für einen übernehmen? :)
<mgolisch> ddclient zb
<mgolisch> und du wirst gebannt wenn du xmal udatest ohne das sich was gaendert hat
<mgolisch> mein router war dafuer zb zu dumm
<NTQ> mgolisch: wo werde ich gebannt?
<jokrebel> gn8
<balduin> Wie verbindet man ein Android Handy xperia 10 mini mit Ubuntu über Bluetooth oder USB vielleicht sogar WLAN?
<k1l> balduin: je nachdem, was das handy da anbietet. das ist eher vom handy ausgehend
<Wedelwolf> balduin wie verbinden? tethering oder massenspeicher?
<balduin> eine internetverbindung teilen xperia mini 10 unterstützt Bluetooth Modem und USB connection die Handbuchseiten sind eher mager zu dem Thema und auf Windoof ausgelegt
<Fuchs> ,windoof? balduin 
<shetlandpony> balduin, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Fuchs> USB laeuft eigentlich OOTB, Einstecken und Networkmanager verwenden. 
<Fuchs> Bluetooth laeuft auch mit Networkmanager und zusammen mit Gnome-Bluetooth, empfehlen kann ich es nicht
<Fuchs> Du musst halt dem Geraet erstens in den Einstellungen sagen, dass Du das Netz via USB freigeben willst, und dann solltest Du beim Einstecken eine neue Auswahl haben, die dann auswaehlen und der Rest ist automagisch
<balduin> ja in diesem spezifischen fall halte ich windows für windoof. OOTB heist out of the box?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> nun, dann halte, dann halte ich Support fuer doof. Und weg. 
<balduin> welchem gerät jetzt meinem Rechner oder dem Handy
<balduin> nehme es nicht gleich persönlich 
<montezuma> bullgard4: ist dir noch was eingefallen? ich meine wegen meines rhythmbox problems
<Pilatus> kann mir einer sagen wie das Anmeldelogo heißt und wo es liegt ich würde es gerne austauschen 
<k1l> Varox--DT:  Varox---DT  kannst du bitte mal einen blick auf deine verbindung werfen? du reconnectest sehr oft
<koegs> "*** System restart required ***
<koegs> krieg ich die meldung wieder weg? hab schon 3x rebootet :)
<Fuchs> koegs: wenn Du uns noch sagst, wo genau die Meldung so kommt: vielleicht
<koegs> Fuchs: direkt nach dem Login, z.B. per ssh
<Fuchs> koegs: steht die rein zufaellig in der /etc/issue oder /etc/motd 
<Fuchs> koegs: und gib mir noch mal   ls -l /var/run/reboot-required
<koegs> habs manuell aus /etc/motd gelöscht, beim nächsten login ist es wieder da
<Fuchs> ist so 
<Fuchs> die wird automagisch generiert
<koegs> ls: Zugriff auf /var/run/reboot-required nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> das ist dann interessant, weil eigentlich generiert er das nur, wenn diese Datei da ist
<Fuchs> darf ich mal Deine  /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs   in einem pastebin sehen? 
<koegs> cat: /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> was ist das fuer ein System? 
<Fuchs> und sicher, dass Du auf dem System bist wo das auftritt?  (Von wegen ssh ...) 
<koegs> das ist ein ubuntu server 10.04.02 LTS 64bit und ja :)
<koegs> [22:26:03] koegs@ubuntuserver:~$ cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> das muesste aber eigentlich daovn sein 
<Fuchs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28530/how-can-i-tell-what-package-requires-a-reboot-of-my-system  << siehe da 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3fqsqfy | How can I tell what package requires a reboot of my system? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<koegs> der macht jetzt nen kernel-upgrade, das sollte die msg triggern, vielleicht gehts nachm reboot weg :D
<Kamel> Guten Tag :)
<Kamel> kann mir jemand helfen? ich will die Ubuntu Partition vergrößern
<koegs> Kamel: auf absolut eigene verantwortung und nur mit Datensicherung!!! live-cd starten, gparted benutzen
<Kamel> @koegs: da bin ich schon
<Kamel> habe die NTFS Partition kleiner gemacht
<Pilatus> also das Hintergrundbild habe ich gefunden aber finde das rote Ubuntu Logo nicht was über den Userfenster liegt bei der Anmeldung , kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?
<Kamel> aber er wills nicht vergrößern :/
<bekks> Kamel: Und?
<bekks> WAS genau ist das Problem?
<Kamel> bzw. er stellt mir die Möglichkeit nicht zur verfügung, oder ich bin zu unfähig
<Kamel> ich klick auf die Ubuntupartition, extf3, drücke resize
<koegs> Fuchs: Meldung ist leider immer noch da :<
<k1l> Kamel: alle partitionen aushängen auch die swap
<Kamel> und der Knopf zum vergrößern bleibt grau :/
<Kamel> "swapoff"?
<k1l> Kamel: kannst einfach auf die partitionen mit dem schlüssel klicken und dann auf aushängen
<k1l> * in gparted
<Kamel> ist alles ausgehängt
<koegs> Fuchs: /etc/motd.tail war es
<koegs> danke für die inspiration
<koegs> gn8
<Kamel> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/4289/screenshotld.png <-- hilft das?
<sdx23> Kamel: du möchtest wissen, was du da tust, und daher erstmal recherchieren, was "erweiterte Partitionen" sind.
<k1l> Kamel: die ext part. ist in einer erweiterten partition.
<Kamel> ok, und kann ich jetzt die ext4 Partition vergrößern? :/
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<Kamel> :/ ok, danke
<bekks> du möchtest erstmal nachlesen, was Du da "eingerichtet" hast.
<Kamel> omg ok, ich habs :)
<Kamel> ich muss erst die erweitere Partition vergrößern?
<sdx23> Kamel: wie gesagt, du solltest dich wirklich informieren, was du tust. Es hat auf Dauer keinen Nutzen, irgendwas rumzuwursteln, ohne näheres Wissen dazu.
<Kamel> ok, werde mich morgen mal drüber informieren. Danke =)
<bekks> Jaja, morgen.
<dakira> hi.. gibt es ein tool zum kalibrieren von gamepads? jscalibrator gibt es offenbar nicht mehr.. ich habe nun "joystick" installiert und dort ist nur ein kommandozeilentool namens jscal dabei. Ich suche gerade eher ne GUI-Loesung...
<Fuchs> dakira: KDE hat was integriert
<Robert_Zenz> dakira, apt-cache search wirft das aus: joystick - set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks
<dakira> Fuchs: hab ich gehoert.. ich nutze allerdings gnome ;)
<dakira> Robert_Zenz: ja.. wie ich geschrieben habe
<Robert_Zenz> dakira, hehe, sorry, hab die Anführungszeichen übersehen. ^^'
<dakira> Fuchs: in KDE ist offenbar jscalibrator integriert. das paket selbst gibt es seit karmic aber nicht mehr..
<Fuchs> hmm, meckert hier zumindest nicht, wenn ich es ausfuehre 
<Fuchs> (also das kcm fuer joysticks) 
<dakira> Fuchs: ist ja auch integriert in KDE.. das gab es bis karmic aber als seperates Paket, welches auch unter GNOME nutzbar war (naemlich "jscalibrator")... naja.. Google sagt mir die einzig verbliebene Option fuer GNOME ist joystick.. das ist ja sehr komfortabel ;)
<dakira> ah.. jstest-gtk lautet das zauberwort ;)
<Stoken> hallo hier noch wer wach?
<bekks> ,meta? Stoken 
<shetlandpony> Stoken: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<sysdef> shetlandpony: bist du wach?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber bist du wach
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-21
<ElRubinho> hallo, brauche hilfe mit ati und zwei bildschirmen
<ElRubinho> HHHIIIILLLFFFEEE - keiner da?
<sysdef> shetlandpony: bist du da?
<shetlandpony> nein, ich bin hier!
<sysdef> kk
<aimen> does anybody here know about Ubuntu 10.10 on a Macbook Pro 7,1?
<hardcore> ist diese seite hier selbst gecodet oder kann man das irgendwie anders zb im apache oder htaccess einstellen wie das datei-listing aussehen soll? http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<PampersBomba> hardcore: afair 2teres
<hardcore> PampersBomba: wtf? :>
<PampersBomba> wieso wtf´s du mich an? ;)
<hardcore> PampersBomba: wieso wirfst du mir wörter an den kopf mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann :D
<PampersBomba> xD
<PampersBomba> afair = as far as i remember (soweit ich mich erinnere)
<PampersBomba> und 2teres: zweite teil deiner aussage
<PampersBomba> also kannsu via apache machen
<PampersBomba> http://michael-puff.de/Programmierung/Artikel/FancyIndexing.shtml
<hardcore> xD
<hardcore> ich kenn nur afaik = as far as i know
<PampersBomba> http://apacheblog.de/item/32
<hardcore> PampersBomba: bist du auch ubuntu user?
<PampersBomba> nein ich mag die leute hier einfach ;)
<hardcore> ich auch :D
<PampersBomba> ne freundin hat aufm lappy nen ubuntu am laufen..is am streßfreisten für mich ;)
<hardcore> :)
<hardcore> nice da kann ich mich jetzt wieder verkünsteln am directory listening :)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kennt sich hier jemand mit sane aus? Ich versuche, einen Scanner zum Laufen zu bringen, kenne mich aber kaum mit sane aus. Theoretisch sollte der treiber (genesys) geladen sein, allerdings wird der Scanner trotzdem nicht erkannt.
<_pingu> hilfe. nachdem ich heut die neuen aktualisierungen installiert hab und neu gestartet hab, stimmt etwas nicht. bspw. geht ll in der bash nicht. offensichtlich wird .bashrc nicht eingelesen. Des Weiteren fällt mir auf, das Gnome in der VNC Sitzung nicht gestartet wird. Was kann ich tun?
<_pingu> gibt's vielleicht so etwas wie remove last isntallations? oder ein reinstall? wobei ich nicht weiß, das installiert wurde
<Fussel> kannst ja mal den älteren kernel versuchen zu booten mit dem grub menue _pingu auch wenns nicht optimal ist
<bullgard4> _pingu: Ein "remove last installations" gibt es nicht.
<_pingu> Fussel: das ist gerad schlecht, da ich nur remote zugreife. gibts ein reinstall last kernel?
<Fussel> _pingu, nö
<koegs> wenn du den alten kernel noch nicht entfernt hast, ist er noch da und kann gebootet werden
<_pingu> koegs: kann ich das irgendwie remote per konsole machen?
<Fussel> hab keine ahnung wie das mit remote geht
<bullgard4> _pingu: Du solltest nicht versuchen, die alten Dateien zu installiern. Du solltest die Konfiguration Deines gegenwärtigen Systems reparieren.
<Consul_Falx> morgen Leute, ich brauche hilfe -.-
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/konfiguration <- GRUB_DEFAULT
<_pingu> bullgard4: und wie stell ich das an??
<bullgard4> _pingu: Wenn .bashrc nicht eingelesen wird, dann repariere das. Guck in /var/log/dmesg und /var/log/syslog nach Fehlermeldugnen und gehe diesen nach.
<Consul_Falx> Ich habe Kubuntu Natty b2 64bit und 'nen Huawei e220 modem. und das problem is das mein USB modul ein wennig älter ist und nicht genug Kraft ins Modem schubt. das KDE plasma network manager erkennt das modem, aber wenn ich es anwänden will, verschwindet es
<Consul_Falx> hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie könnte ich das lösen?
<bullgard4> Consul_Falx: Natty-Fragen werden beantwortet in #ubuntu-de+1.
<Consul_Falx> bullgard4: das ist aber keine Natty frage, sondern das allgemeine wissen das ich nicht habe :-\
<_pingu> bullgard4: hmm. die meldungen sind kaum verständlich. bspw.: [   11.961632] [drm:atom_dp_get_link_status] *ERROR* displayport link status failed
<bullgard4> Consul_Falx: ok
<Consul_Falx> und jezt bin ich auf'm selben Modem durch WinXP, und da kann ich auch fast kaum einloggen
<koegs> ,natty?
<shetlandpony> Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<_pingu> Fussel: was mache ich, wenn der restart mit älterem kernel geht?
<bullgard4> _pingu: Wenn Du den genauen Text der Fehlermeldung (eventuell zusammen mit Deiner ubuntu-Version und Deinem Computertyp) in Google eingibst, dann werden die Fehlermeldungen verständlicher und wahrscheinlich gibt es in diesen Artikeln auch Problemlösungshinweise.
<Fussel> _pingu, gucken ob der fehler noch da ist, und wenn der nimmi auftaucht, auf den nächsten kernel hoffen
<Fussel> so wäre jedenfalls meine strategie
<bullgard4> _pingu: Deine Probleme liegen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht an der Kernel-Version.
<_pingu> bullgard4: evtl ein gnome reinstall?
<bullgard4> _pingu: Kannst Du versuchen. ich würde aber eher denken, daß Du zuerst dem Fehler "[drm:atom_dp_get_link_status] *ERROR* displayport link status failed" nachgehen solltest.
<_pingu> bullgard4: Hier taucht der fehler auf. die meldung ist aktuell: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg882222.html 
<_pingu> bullgard4: helfen tut mir das nix. wie mach ich den gnome reinstall?
<bullgard4> _pingu: Warte bitte einen Moment mit dem GNOME-Reinstall.
<bullgard4> _pingu: Welchen Kernel verwendest Du im Moment?
<_pingu> bullgard4:  2.6.32-31-generic
<bullgard4> Den verwende ich auch.
<_pingu> wenn die ausgabe von uname m -a "Linux cg-de-t-ws085 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:25:51" bedeutet, dass der kernel vom 8.4 ist, würd ich das eher als ursache ausschließen
<bullgard4> _pingu: In http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg882222.html wird nur der Fehler genau beschrieben, aber keine Lösungsmöglichkeit aufgezeigt.
<bullgard4> _pingu: Was meinst Du mit "der kernel vom 8.4 ist"?
<Fussel> der kam doch erst heut?
<koegs> hast du noch ne grafische oberfläche? hast du überhaupt was per displayport angeschlossen?
<_pingu> bullgard4: Fri Apr 8. aber wenn der erst heut kam vergeßt meinen beitrag
<_pingu> koegs: remote nicht.
<koegs> was soll ich mit dieser antwort anfangen?
<koegs> also gibt es dort vorher und nachher keine GUI?
<bullgard4> _pingu: ich vermute, daß es noch weitere Artikel mit der Fehlermeldung "[drm:atom_dp_get_link_status] *ERROR* displayport link status failed" gibt. Vielleicht hat ein anderer Artikel Lösungshinweise? Hast Du auch in Launchpad geguckt?
<_pingu> koegs: ich hab wie gesagt gerad nur remote per ssh zugang. vncviewer zeigt bloß noch grau
<_pingu> bullgard4: wo ist das launchpad?
<bullgard4> Update Manager: "Nicht alle Paketquellenindizes konnten heruntergeladen werden." Was ist ein Paketquellenindex, und in welcher Datei steht er?
<bullgard4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs
<_pingu> bullgard4: no results
<bullgard4> Aha! --  Schlecht!
<_pingu> und nu?
<bullgard4> _pingu: Hast Du noch weitere Fehlermeldungen in dmesg oder syslog gefunden?
<_pingu> bullgard4: moment. ich mach mal ein pastepin
<_pingu> bullgard4: dmesg: http://pastebin.com/utqawKDp syslog: http://pastebin.com/GcGY3DnK
<bullgard4> _pingu: Die Zeilen 736-739 und 743 enthalten Fehler. Denen solltest Du auch im WWW nachgehen. --  Und den alten Kernel kannst Du nicht starten?
<_pingu> bullgard4: wenn du mir sagst wie das remote per konsole geht?
<bullgard4> _pingu: durchlesen http://www.kabelverhau.ch/elwms/de_tricks.php
<bullgard4> _pingu: durchlesen http://linuxwiki.de/GRUB
<bullgard4> _pingu: Wahrscheinlich auch interessant: http://www.docmirror.net/de/freebsd/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html
<_pingu> bullgard4: alles sehr intressant. aber das probier ich jetzt auf dem rechner nicht aus. dann muss ich das halt vor ort machen. 
<bullgard4> _pingu: Ich muß jetzt Ostervorbereitungen treffen.
<_pingu> bullgard4: ok. danke soweit.
<pog> warum sehe ich mit cut&paste beim paste nacher die Umlaute so: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%A4rmeleitf%C3%A4higkeit
<pog> also in der URL-Linie des Mozilla sehe ich noch die Umlaute.
<pog> kann mir jemand sagen, was %C3%A4 fuer eine Codierung ist? offenbar fuer A-Umlaut
<joschi> pog: das ist die url kodierung der umlaute. in dem fall für UTF-8 'ä'
<joschi> pog: dein browser ist einfach so nett und zeigt das "lesbar" an. gleiches prinzip wie bei IDN-domains
<joschi> pog: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/URL-Encoding
<pog> danke joschi
<pog> na, wollte es in mein Wiki copieren, und das rendert dann eben "nicht korrekt", muss mal schauen, ob es an den Einstellungen der Site liegt.
<deem> seit dem update grade kann ich meine fenster nicht mehr mit einem mausradklick/rechtsklick auf den maximieren button an die rechte, bzw untere bildschirmhälte ausrichten. wo aktiviert man das wieder? (gnome)
<pog> deem ich glaube, ich hab grad letzhin auf dem Wiki die Standard-Einstellungen von Gnome gesehen. 
<pog> es gibt einen Eintrag, der die Gnome-Einstellungen beschreibt.
<deem> ok. problem war, das nach dem kernel update mein grafiktreiber deaktiviert wurden. nach erneutem aktivieren funktioniert das ganze auch wieder :D
<pog> eine Bekannte von mir hat seit einem Update eine Gnome-Fehlermeldung wegen einem Gnome-Messaging-Applet
<pog> werde versuchen, das "irgendwie" neu zu installieren.
<bullgard4> Update Manager: "Nicht alle Paketquellenindizes konnten heruntergeladen werden." Was ist ein Paketquellenindex, und in welcher Datei steht er?
<thekorn> bullgard4: der index wird nicht in einer datei konfiguriert, sondern in mehreren, naemlich in /etc/apt/sources.list bzw in den dateien in /etc/apt/sources.list.d (wenn vorhanden)
<bliblablubb> moin
<pog> na, in list.d kann man einzelne Eintraege haben, statt eine Zeile in sources.list
<pog> aber erst in neuerern Versionenm, glaube 8.04 ging das noch nicht.
<bliblablubb> ich hab n wlan-stick EW-7711UAn von edimax und folgendes problem damit: Wenn ich ihn bei mir anschließe zeigt er mir zwar funknetzwerke in der nähe an, allerdings kann ich Funknetzwerkverbindungen nicht aktivieren, und bei lsusb wird er mir auch nicht angezeit. woran kann das liegen bzw was kann ich dagegen machen?
<bliblablubb> *angezeigt
<bullgard4> thekorn: /etc/apt/sources.list.d ist nicht vorhanden. --  In /etc/apt/sources.list habe hineingeguckt,  nicht erst heute. Diese Datei listet die Webadressen der Paketquellen (repositories) auf. --  Kannst Du mir auch sagen, was  "Paketquellenindizes" sind?
<Guschtel> hi, ich hab hier gerade auf nem ubuntu-server das problem, dass ich bei nem nfsv4 mount die client ip adresse nicht angeben kann. Also der server mountet von einem anderen das share, anstatt die ip von clientaddr=x.x.x.x zu nehmen, wird aber die letzte ip (eth0:7) verwendet. hat mir dazu jmd einen tip?
<thekorn> bullgard4: jedes repository hat eine datei die genau beschreibt welche pakete sich in diesem befinden, diese wird hier als paketquellenindize bezeichnet
<prophy> hallo ich habe ein kleines problem
<prophy> wenn ich versuch eine datei nennen wir sie 414*def zu kopieren
<prophy> geht das mit cp 414\*def /wunschpfad/ nicht
<bullgard4> thekorn: Nach der Meldung der Aktualsierungsverwaltung könnte man schließen, daß die Paketquellenindizes auf den eigenen Rechner heruntergeladen werden. In welcher Datei befinden sie sich dann?
<prophy> hat da jemand nen tip für mich?
<bullgard4> prophy: Ist denn * im Dateinamen zulässig?
<prophy> kann man das irgendwo festlegen?
<pog> prophy: ist eigentlich ein bekanntes Problem, findet man sicher im Web, weiss es leider aber auch nciht mehr auswendig...
<thekorn> bullgard4: ich wiess nicht wie du zu diesem schluss kommst, er ist so aber nicht richtig
<pog> was passiert wenn Du 414* copierst, dann muesste alles mit 414.. copiert werden?
<prophy> nee
<prophy> wenn ich * als platzhalter angebe ja
<prophy> aber ich kopiers ja als sonderzeichen also mit \*
<pog> der Stern ist halt das expansionszeichen in der Shell und das macht es tricky, aber man kann meines Wissens alle Hexwerte als Dateinamen verwenden.
<thekorn> bullgard4, letztlich werden diese indizes benutzt um lokal *eine* datenbank der verfuegbaren pakete zu pflegen 
<bullgard4> Mein Update Manager meldete: ""Nicht alle Paketquellenindizes konnten heruntergeladen werden." Ist nicht der Schluß daraus zulässig, daß die Paketquellenindizes sich auf dem eigenen Rechner befinden, wenn sie heruntergeladen worden sind?
<pog> um was handelt es sich denn fuer eine Resource? bullgard4?
<thekorn> bullgard4: warum, du kannst inhalte in den speicher laden, oder in eine temporaere datei, etc.
<pog> kann ja sein, dass die Resource temporaer nicht zur Verfuegung steht.
<prophy> ok
<prophy> ich hab ne möglichkeit gefunden das ganze zu umgehen
<prophy> cat 414\*def > /wunschpfad/414\*def does the job
<bullgard4> pog: ich möchte allgemein wissen, was ein "Paketquellenindex" in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung ist.
<pog> apt-get update erstellt meiner Meinung nach diesen Index, bin aber leider auch nicht so sicher, wie das funkioinert.
<joschi> bullgard4: du hast verschiedene paketquellen in deiner apt-konfiguration. in diesen gibt es u. a. indexdateien, die (surprise!) einen index über alle in der quelle vorhandenen pakete beinhalten
<joschi> bullgard4: ohne diese datei weiß apt nicht, welche pakete in der jeweiligen quelle verfügbar sind
<bullgard4> thekorn: Ist die englische Bezeichnung für »Paketquellenindex« "repository indexes"? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232430
<thekorn> sehr wahscheinlich ;)
<thekorn> wahrscheinlich
<bullgard4> joschi: Bitte gib mir ein konkretes Beispiel für den Path einer Paketquellenindexdatei.
<joschi> bullgard4: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/
<bullgard4> joschi: Ah! Verstanden. --  Danke!
<addiks> hi, wie kann ich den sound eines bestimmten microfones (3 sind angeschlossen) auf meine kopfhörer umleiten? Im moment kann ich das nur aufnehmen und danach abspielen...
<bliblablubb> sry mich hats gekickt, weiß jemand was zu dem Problem?
<k1l> bliblablubb: nopaste bitte mal die lsusb ausgabe. 
<bliblablubb> ok, sry hat sich schon erledigt :(
<bliblablubb> aber trotzdem danke für die hilfe 
<k1l> schön, dass ich helfen konnte :p
<bullgard4> addiks: Versuchs einmal über Anwendungen > Multimedia > PulseAudio Lautstärkeregler > Ausgabegeräte > Port > (auswählen).
<addiks> bullgard4: danke, das kannte ich schon. Ich habe aber inzwischen ne andere lösung gefunden: "pactl load-module module-loopback" fügt ein neues loopback-device zu pulseaudio zu mit dem ich den ton umleiten kann.
<bullgard4> Gut!
<Fr4gg0r> hi, habe jetzt auf ubuntu 11 geupdated.. finde die 4 desktops  sehr praktisch, es nervt jedoch, dass guis immer in dem grade aktiven deskopt geöffnet werden, und nicht in dem, in dem sie "gestartet" wurden
<Fr4gg0r> kann man das ändern?
<dadrc> ,natty? Fr4gg0r 
<shetlandpony> Fr4gg0r: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Fr4gg0r> -.-
<Fr4gg0r> merk schon, der chan ist überlastet^^
<koegs> Fr4gg0r: speziell bei natty macht ein eigener channel sind, wegen neuer Basis für die Oberfläche
<dadrc> Ich würd eher sagen, drüben hast du eher die Chance, wen zu finden, der Ahnung davon hat
<omani> hab logs nicht aktiv hier. wer war das, der mir das buch empfohlen hat? pro puppet? gestern.
<omani> ich hab mich in die vorschau "pulling strings...puppet" eingelesen. ich finde es gut. aber es hieß, es sei veraltet und teilweise nicht mehr aktuell (befehle, definitions, etc.)
<omani> pro puppet aber, ist noch nicht erschienen. lohnt es sich dennoch das buch pulling strings zu holen?
<omani> ich will halt so zeitnah wie moeglich anfangen
<omani> oder wuerde ich nur veraltetes zeug lernen
<joschi> omani: ja, würdest du. ich würde an deiner stelle auf pro puppet warten und schon mal mit dem normalen language tutorial auf puppetlabs.com anfangen
<omani> ok
<subz3r0> Hallo
<subz3r0> kann ich alte kernels auch problemlos über das software-center deinstallieren?
<subz3r0> oder sollte ich das besser per console machen?
<jham> subz3r0: das ist egal, solange die kernel nicht mehr verwendet werden
<Frickelpit> ,kernel? subz3r0
<shetlandpony> subz3r0, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<subz3r0> jo da bin ich gerade @Frickelpit
<subz3r0> "Wenn Sie Linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic deinstallieren, werden zukünftige Aktualisierungen keine neuen Elemente aus der Gruppe Generic Linux kernel image beinhalten."
<subz3r0> darum gehts mir eigentlich, das sagt mir das software-center
<Frickelpit> nö, wenn du das paket linux-image-generic behälst, passiert da nichts
<subz3r0> evtl missverstehe ich es, allerdings soll er ja neue kernels weiterhin installen
<Frickelpit> "This package will always depend on the latest generic kernel image available.
<subz3r0> Prima. Vielen Dank =)
<ppq> subz3r0: nicht, dass du dir da gerade den letzten kernel deinstallierst :D
<subz3r0> 22,24 und 25
<subz3r0> hatte 5 drauf, wird nen bissel eng mit dem space unter /boot  (hat ne eigene partition)
<subz3r0> naja lasse den 25er auch noch mal drauf :)
<subz3r0> thx a lot & bye
<NTQ> folgendes problem: starte ich rhythmbox aus dem menü, stürzt es manchmal nach längerere zeit (stunden/tage) ohne ersichtlichen grund ab. die letzt woche habe ich es deswegen aus dem terminal gestartet um zu sehen, was passiert. aber hier stürzt es einfac nicht ab. -.-
<bullgard4> NTQ: So etwas soll vorkommen. Da bleibt nur: Weiter beobachten.
<NTQ> werden die ausgaben von prozessen, die z.b. aus dem menü gestartet wurden, einfach in /dev/nul gestreamt? oder gibt es da auch so eine art sammellog?
<theadib> Hallo Alle! Ich habe ein Ubuntu 10.10 und suche verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit nur den Sound beim Einloggen abzuschalten (die anderen Sounds sind ok). Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
<Frickelpit> theadib: system - einstellungen - startprogramme, dort den loginsound deaktivieren
<theadib> Danke! Dort hätte ich das nie gefunden!
<schweegi> das networkmanager-applet wird in AVN nicht angezeigt. wie bekomme ich es hin, dass es angezeigt wird?
<jokrebel_> schweegi: was ist AVN?
<schweegi> jokrebel, nen alternatives Dock, was ich als Ersatz fürs gnome-panel habe
<schweegi> ok, AWN
 * jokrebel_ hat hier grad kein Ubuntu, vermutet aber dass das Benachrichtigungs-Dingens fehlt
<jokrebel_> .oO( falls das bei AVN oder AWN auch gibt )
<schweegi> ah gefunden - man darf das me menü nicht aktiviert haben in AWN, dann erscheint auch das nm-applet^^
<schweegi> trotzdem danke :) das me menü brauche ich eh nicht
<ElRubinho> hallo kann mir jemand helfen zwecks ati, zwei bildschirme, browserdarstellung????
<ElRubinho> hallo brauche hilfe!
<jokrebel> ElRubinho: schildere Dein Problem etwas genauer. Vielleicht kann Dir dann auch jemand mehr dazu sagen. So ist das stochern im Nebel.
<dr_evil> bildschirme anschliessen, und fertig. wenn das nicht funktioniert (weil bild total strubbelig), neustarten (hat bei mir geholfen). wenn das nichts hilft, kann ich leider auch nicht helfen
<NTQ> ich hab hier ein iso-image von MineOS (Minecraft-OS), das ich gerne auf einen USB-Stick installieren würde, aber der Startmedienersteller nimmt das ISO nicht an.
<ElRubinho> danke
<NTQ> ich könnte lediglich eine CD erstellen, aber der rechner, auf dem es installiert werden soll, hat kein optisches laufwerk ;)
<NTQ> wie kann es trotzdem auf den usb-stick bekommen?
<ElRubinho> habe hier das problem - die bildschirmauflösungen habe ich hinbekommen aber die browser verzerren und haben riesige buchstaben die beim verkleinern undeutlich werden - wie um alles in der Welt kann man die Browserdarstellung anpassen?
<rumpe1> NTQ,  Minecraft-OS? klingt interessant... ^^  ... vielleicht haste glück mit unetbootin
<dos4> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen windows XP live USB stick bekommen kann? ich müsste mal meine DVB-S karte damit testen, habs gestern 6 stunden versucht in linux hinzubekommen (treiber, firmware, alles da.
<NTQ> rumpe1: http://minecraft.codeemo.com/
<TheInfinity> dok: dafür gibbet #windows - und du kannst ja mal syslog etc pasten. und fehlermeldungen. und was du sonst so gemacht hast *g*
<dos4> TheInfinity: ok, also ich hab heute per receiver verifiziert das die sat kabel wiklich ok sind. syslog ist unauffällig, karte erkannt, firmare geladen. scna-sa, scan und auch w_scan behaupten immer tuning failed
<dos4> tippfehler: scan-s2 nicht scna-sa
<dos4> hab schon alle Digisecq einstellungen ausprobiert, ist ein multischalter ausgang, also eigentlich gerät 1
<ElRubinho> hat keiner nen plan wie man die browserdarstellung beeinflussen kann - unabhängig von der eigentlichen auflösung?
<TheInfinity> dos4: verbose mode an? 
<dos4> ja, -vvvv hatte ich probiert. da steht aber leider nix interessantes
<TheInfinity> dos4: und auch nix im syslog nach dem scan?
<TheInfinity> dos4: zudem mal mit kaffeine probiert? (das verwendet n eigenen scan mechanismus)
<dos4> TheInfinity: achja, kaffeine hatte ich auch probiert, und im syslog nix interessantes
<delicious> Hey Leute
<delicious> kennt sich jemand mit mediawiki und imagemagick aus?
<Frickelpit> ,frag? delicious 
<shetlandpony> delicious: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<delicious> das ding macht mir svg -> png mit weißem hintergrund statt transparent
<dos4> TheInfinity: ist eine TeVii S480, hatte da in http://www.vdr-portal.de schon ordentlich geucht
<TheInfinity> dos4: ok, klingt wirklich nach "mal unter windows schauen" ...
<TheInfinity> welche ubuntu version?
<delicious> TheInfinity: war die frage an mich?
<delicious> 10.10 falls wenn
<TheInfinity> an dos4
<dos4> gesucht. TheInfinity 10.10. hab mit den s2-liplianin v4l branch mit mercurial geholt, kompiliert und installiert
<delicious> ich möchte über mediawiki eine svg datei hochladen, und mediawiki macht für die anzeige automatisch ein png, bei wikipedia mit transparentem hintergrund bei mir mit weißem
<dos4> ebenso daher den scan-s2
<dos4> der findet auch die karte, lädt die firmware, macht tuning, aber findet keine transponder. garnix
<ElRubinho> hat keiner einen tip für mich? wie kann ich die browserdarstellung beeinflussen bzw. anpassen, der bildschirm hat 1440x900 browser zeigt 800x600 an und zieht in die breite, wie bekomme ich das gelöst?
<delicious> mediawiki.org sagt: es liegt am browser, der kann keine PNGs mit transparenz anzeigen, meiner kann es aber
<TheInfinity> delicious: du weisst dass der default hintergrund bei transparenten pngs weiss ist?
<delicious> TheInfinity: wie kann man das umstellen?
<TheInfinity> dos4: hmm. klingt doof. ich würd schauen welche treiberversionen da eigentlich genau genutzt werden. aber da muss ich auch aussteigen ;)
<TheInfinity> delicious: kA. lad das bild runter und schaus dir in nem entsprechenden bildbetrachter an
<TheInfinity> glaube nicht dass man das in FF umstellen kann
<dos4> TheInfinity: ja die ist wohl vom märz, passt auch laut md5sum zur firmware. ach das ist alles scheisse. deshalb hatte ich ja heute in der hoffnung auf kaputtes kabel mal nen normalen receiver angeklemmt, der funktioniert dann aber :(
<delicious> TheInfinity: die SVG hat transparenten hintergrund
<delicious> TheInfinity: die umgewandelte png nicht
<ElRubinho> ok keiner weiss was... andere frage: habe zwei bildschirme, 10.10 hat sich den falschen als hauptbildschirm ausgesucht, wie bekomme ich das gelöst?
<dos4> ElRubinho: das geht
<ElRubinho> und wie?
<dos4> ja moment, ich guck nochmal nach dem dateinamen
<ElRubinho> neustart nur mit einem geht nicht... wird nicht neu erkannt und treiber ist dann plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar
<rumpe1> ElRubinho, was für ne Grafikkarte ist das denn?
<ElRubinho> ati radeon hd 4550
<dos4> in ~/.config/monitors.xml bei dem richtigen monitor <primary>no auf yes ändern, dann speichern und Xorg killen zwecks neustart. nicht normal beenden, sonst überschreibt der anscheinend die datei wieder
<dos4> oder Xorg beenden, dann ändern, dann neu starten
<dos4> ich hab mich fürs killall Xorg entschieden
<ElRubinho> da habe ich dann noch das problem das im sys die bildschirme mit anderer auflösung aufgelistet sind als sie mit ati treiber laufen...
<ElRubinho> ok
<ElRubinho> bin noch relativ neu und noch nicht so fit - also vergebt mir wenn ich manchmal nicht genau weiss worum es geht
<ElRubinho> habe gerade beschlossen noch mal neu aufzusetzen - mit einem bildschirm, den zweiten dann nachträglich dran und hoffen das der treiber dann greift, denn darstellungsprobleme bekomme ich trotzdem nicht weg - danke dos4, hat leider nicht geklappt und darstellung spinnt noch mehr
<ElRubinho> ups - meinte mit danke wirklich danke - nicht zynisch falls es so rüberkommt...
<dos4> hö?also bei mir hat das bei zwei rechnern funktioniert, hab mir erst vor 2 wochen nen zweiten monitor zugelegt
<ElRubinho> ja ist irre - kriege das mit der darstellung am zweiten (eigentlich ersten) nicht geregelt...
<ElRubinho> meine auflösung und wiederholungsrate
<dos4> vielleicht ein treiber bug
<ElRubinho> kann schon sein aber dann hilft aufsetzen ja auch nicht...
<ElRubinho> der treiber erkennt den einen bildschirm mit namen und den anderen behandelt er stiefmütterlich...
<ElRubinho> der andere ist aber der wichtige...
<dos4> schonmal versucht den computer ganz auszuschalten?
<ElRubinho> klar
<dos4> dann beide monitore ein, und computer starten
<ElRubinho> auch schon
<dos4> dann hab ich keinen weiteren tip
<ElRubinho> danke trotzdem fürs helfen! werde jetzt nochmal alles von anfang an durchspielen und dokumentieren, vielleicht kommt man dann ja eher drauf oder es klappt plötzlich... bin eigentlich zu ubuntu weil ich den kack mit win satt habe immer mal wieder neu anfangen zu dürfen und hier gehts auch gleich am anfang schief...
<bullgard4> ElRubinho: Aller Anfang ist schwer.
<jokrebel> ElRubinho: Manchmal kann das "nicht erkennen von Monitoren" auch an falschem/kaputtem Kabel bzw. dazwischengeschaltenem Monitor-Switch liegen.
<ElRubinho> lach - nö habe meine erfahrungen schon früher ein bisschen mit drapper draft gesammelt, musste es aber wegen wlan treibern und grafikkarte einstellen und jetzt ziehe ich es durch bis es klappt
<ElRubinho> kein switch und kabel habe ich auch schon untereinander getauscht - gleiches ergebnis
<ElRubinho> also danke fürs helfen - setze jetzt das vierte mal diese woche system neu auf (2xwin  - 2xubuntu) lach irgendwie soll es nciht sein.... im win macht der soundtreiber mit wlantreiber konflikte und es gibt keine lösung, also endlich zu ubuntu und den scheiss mit der grafik hier kriege ich auch geregelt ;)
<ElRubinho> bye
<delicious> ich wage es nochmal nachzufragen, ob jemand eine idee hat warum mein mediawiki SVGs im PNG mit weißem hintergrund konvertiert
<Guschtel> ,ot? delicious 
<shetlandpony> delicious: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<delicious> shetlandpony: ich dachte es wäre vom ubuntu system her so...
<Guschtel> ,bot? delicious 
<shetlandpony> delicious: ich bin ein bot ;p
<delicious> oh
<delicious> ich kenne mich im irc nicht so gut aus sorry
<delicious> aber wenn es offtopic ist dann sorry
<Guschtel> delicious: frag einfach nebenan nochmal
<Guschtel> evtl. kann Dir da jmd helfen
<Guschtel> ich vermute es liegt an imagemagick in irgendeiner form
<delicious> Guschtel: danke =)
<Alabaster7> Hi! Hat jemand den neuen Firefox und kann mir sagen, wieso der manche Seiten einfach nicht lädt?
<Alabaster7> *Java is aktiviert, Cookies sind gelöscht, andere Browser tun.
<Frickelpit> Alabaster7: welches ubuntu und wie hast du den fox installiert?
<Alabaster7> Frickelpit: ubuntu 10.04 und installiert über die mozilla.org-seite
<k1l> er wird wohl den fx4 meinen
<Frickelpit> k1l: schon klar, ich wollte nur wissen, ob er evtl. ein falsches ppa genommen hat
<Alabaster7> ppa?
<Alabaster7> (sry, dau ^^)
<Frickelpit> Alabaster7: uninteressant ;)
<Alabaster7> passt ;)
<Frickelpit> Alabaster7: ist es nur mit dem fox so oder auch mit einem anderen browser?
<Alabaster7> Frickelpit: Scheint auch völlig zufällig, welche seiten sich laden lassen und welche nicht... FW kanns auch nciht sein...
<Alabaster7> anpingen lassen sich auch nur diese bestimmten...
<Alabaster7> Mit anderen browsern klappt alles problemlos.
<Frickelpit> Alabaster7: mhm … evtl. wäre eine systemweite installation aus dem stable-ppa von mozilla doch eine lösung
<Alabaster7> d.h.?
<Alabaster7> mir fällt grade auf, dass das komisch ist... wieso kann ich sie mit dem seamonkey laden, wenn ich sie inner konole net anpingen kann??
<Alabaster7> *konsole
<Alabaster7> Frickelpit: Kann das sein, dass der einfach nur dermaßen langsam ist? Und woran könnte das liegen?
<grossing> Alabaster7, anpingen funktioniert nur wenn die Gegenstelle auf die Pings auch antwortet
<Alabaster7> joa, aber die onlinebankingseite sollte eigentlich, oder?
<grossing> Alabaster7, nein. Das ist alleine Sache des Anbieters, ob ping u.ä. beantwortet werden. Mal was anderes: haben die Seiten die streiken irgendwas gemeinsam?
<Alabaster7> grossing: Ich hab mir schon den Kopf drüber zermartert, aber ich finde kiene Gemeinsamkeit... Ist wirklich wie zufällig ausgewählt... -.-
<Alabaster7> okay, stable ppa geht nicht. schlüsselserverfehler...
<Frickelpit> hast du den schlüssel vom ppa auch hinzugefügt?
<Alabaster7> Frickelpit: wo finde ich den und wo muss der rein?
<Frickelpit> Alabaster7: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html und https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Frickelpit> im ersten link ab step 5
<Alabaster7> so weit kam ich gar nicht, er hat gleich abgebrochen...
<PBeck> hi
<Alabaster7> Frickelpit: Mh, also ich hab ihn nochmal komplett neu installiert, wenn auch nciht die stable. Er lädt. allerdings unfassbar langsam... Connection ist gut.
<Bronko> Nabend zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in 10.10 die grub.cfg konfiguriere ?
<Bronko> so das sie nach update-grub auch die neuen einträge schreibt 
<Fuchs> ,grub2? Bronko 
<shetlandpony> Bronko: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Bronko> ja grub2
<Fuchs> Bronko: war ein Befehl an das Pony
<Frickelpit> Bronko: welche neue einträge?
<Fuchs> Bronko: siehe den Link dort, ist _sehr_ ausfuehrlich beschrieben, mit Beispielen
<Bronko> ich hab auf einer anderen partition opensuse mit gnome3 
<Bronko> und die grub einträge sind falsch
<Bronko> falsche start partition
<Frickelpit> welches grub nutzt du denn? das von suse oder von ubuntu?
<Bronko> ubuntu
<Frickelpit> dann sollte os-prober das erledigen oder du machst dir einen eigenen eintrag in der 40_custom für suse
<Bronko> os-prober machts leider falsch
<Frickelpit> dann mach es händisch in der 40_custom, wie das geht steht im link
<Bronko> okay 
<Bronko> firma dankt
<Bronko> du meinst: /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Bronko> ist die syntax:
<Bronko> menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.31-17-generic" {
<Bronko> bla bl
<Bronko> }
<Bronko> ahh hat alles gefunkt danke !
<Bronko> n8
<Alabaster7> okay, ich werd mich nochmal in ruhe damit befassen. Vielen dank für die Hilfe =)
<jokrebel> gn8
<bobo> hallo ich habe ein soundproblem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme hilft nicht weiter. openshot, ffplay und mplayer liefert keinen Ton, totem und vlc schon. Wie komme ich weiter?
<schweegi> kernel panic aus unbekanntem grund. beim start kommt erst eine minikommandozeile von initramfs und nach eingabe von exit folgt die meldung kernel panic, siehe http://img816.imageshack.us/i/foto0142f.jpg/ - weiß einer rat?
<bobo> schweegi, installiere grub neu
<schweegi> bobo, habe ich bereits, da Windows einfach GRUB überschrieben hat. war auch kein problem, Grub geht auch wieder - nur startet ubuntu nicht mehr
<schweegi> macht es da mehr sinn komplett neu zu installieren? ein kernel panic ist ja schon schwerwiegender
<bobo> schweegi, update-grub nach einem chroot hat nichts gebracht?
<sdx23> schweegi: viel interessanter wäre erstmal, warum die busybox aufgeht.
<schweegi> bobo doch, ich habe von einer live cd aus in die festinstallierte ubuntu installation mit chroot gewechselt und habe grub wie im wiki beschrieben neu installiert, hat ja auch geklappt. GRUB geht ja wieder, aber ubuntu eben nicht
<bobo> schweegi, der kernel panic kommt nicht von deinem installiertem system, glaub ich. bei initramfs müsstest du nur "boot" eingeben, dann sollte er den ersten kernel laden den er findet. wenn du weißt wo er liegt kannst du in initramfs deinen bootbefehl so eintippen.
<schweegi> bobo wenn ich da boot eingebe sagt er mir nur: /bin/sh: boot: not found
<schweegi> bobo ich installiere den kram nun neu, brauche das notebook morgen zum arbeiten.. 
<bobo> wahrscheinlich die schnellste lösung
<sdx23> schweegi: Wie gesagt, du solltest herausfinden, warum er in der busybox landet. Ich tippe stark auf falsche gesetzen root-Kernelparameter ...
<bobo> schweegi, es klingt aber so als ob update-grub nicht ganz geklappt hat.
<schweegi> bobo ich installiere jetzt neu, dauert übern USB Stick keine 10 Minuten... habe die /home partition eh gesondert ;) aber besten dank für deine hilfe! :)
<oZed> o_P
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-22
<snooky> hi all
<Drizzto> moin moin :-)
<Drizzto> ich hab da zwei bis drei kleine Problemchen vielleicht wäre jemand so nett mir zu helfen
<Drizzto> einerseits gehts um die Foren-anmeldung
<Drizzto> ich war bereits vor paar Jahren bei euch registriert und hab ich letztens wieder mal versucht einzuloggen 
<Drizzto> leider war mein account gelöscht und ich konnt mich mit meinem Nick nich mehr anmeldet. Kann man da vielleicht was machen?
<Drizzto> also selbst bei einer Neuanmeldung kann ich den Nick hier nicht mehr nehmen
<Drizzto> hmm scheinbar grad kein Admin da
<Orcor> heute ist ruhetag xd
<Drizzto> Problem Nummer zwei wäre mit evdev und meiner Maus. Ich habe evdev so eingerichte wie es im WIKI stand nur irgendwie erkenn ubuntu trotzdem nicht alle tasten
<Drizzto> joa zurecht ^^ is ja auch karfreitag
<Drizzto> hmm aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja mit meinem mausproblem weiterhelfen
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> unter linux nicht so einfach da ich mich nicht so gut auskennen tue 
<Orcor> versuch mal eerst hier www.ubuntu-forum.de
<Drizzto> oki danke
<Drizzto> gehören die auch zu ubuntuusers oder is das was eigenes
<Orcor> kp
<Orcor> aber ist genauso wichtig wie ubuntuwiki
<Orcor> bin da auch registriert und mir als anfänger wurde viel geholfen 
<Drizzto> oki hab da schon ne beitrag gefunden der vielleicht hilft :-)
<Drizzto> danke schonmal
<ceb_2> hi ich habe einen com2usb adapter mit pl2303 chip und es war in ubuntu schon ein treiber installiert (pl2303.ko) aber wenn ich das gerät einstecke sagt dmesg usb 2-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -3 
<Orcor> komisch
<Orcor> versuchs mal hier www.ubuntu-forum.de
<bekks> ceb_2: Entweder ist der Adapter oder der USB Port defekt.
<Orcor> kann auch sein
<ceb_2> hmm dann muss ich das mal unter xp testen
<bekks> Anderen USB Port nehmen - ist der einfacherere Test.
<ceb_2> ne der usb port geht
<ceb_2> aber ich nehm mal anderen
<ceb_2> is das gleiche ich teste jetzt mal unter xp
<Orcor> es tut nicht jede Hardware unter Linux laufen darauf auch zu achten 
<bekks> ceb_2: BEi der MEldung test man unter Linux erstmal einen anderen USB Port.
<ceb_2> ja aber dann wäre kein treiber installiert oder?
<bekks> "Kernelmodul".
<bekks> Und das Module wird ggf. immer geladen, unabhängig von der Hardware.
<Drizzto> kaputt is ja nicht gleich kaputt ^^ bei linux gibts auch ein bisschen kaputt
<fellbuendel> ja
<fellbuendel> ich hab hier einen Kartenleser, der genau an einem usb-port geht
<fellbuendel> an dem Port sagt dafür die Maus keinen Ton
<Orcor> ich hab ein usb kartenlesegerät das unter win geht und unter ubuntu wird der nicht mal erkannt und wenn ich dem anschlißen tue an usb leuchtet nicht mal die led
<fellbuendel> isja langweilig...
<Orcor> da für linux kein Treiber dafür existiert
<bekks> Dreckshardware :)
<jokrebel> hi
<deem> n' morgen. habt ihr mal eben ne linux empfehlung für nen p3 mit ~128mb ram und einem steinzeit mainboard?
<bekks> Neue Hardware :)
<deem> bekks: das ding soll nur für schwiegerpapa als officestation dienen :D
<deem> da reicht die hardware
<bekks> Nein. 128M reichen da definitiv nicht.
<deem> bekks: das is geschätzt. genau weiß ich es erst in ein paar stunden. auf den riegeln steht nix drauf. aber es ist definitiv sdram und kann nicht viel sein :D
<jokrebel> deem: wenn dann puppy oder das deutsche muppy … aber hier eher OT
<deem> imo könnt ich auch einfach windows 98 installieren, aber linux wär mir lieber.
<ZeroMC> Win NT 4 samt Office 97 - fertig
<deem> jokrebel: wie kann in einem offtopic channel etwas offtopic sein?
<deem> ZeroMC: ich bezweifele, dass da win nt läuft. mein schwager hat das vorgestern versucht win xp zu installieren und ist kläglich gescheitert
<deem> ausserdem besitzten weder die noch ich ein win nt :D
<bekks> NT wird eher laufen als XP, alleine wegen der HW Anforderungen.
<deem> ja eher, aber es mangelt an gültigen windows lizenzen
<Drizzto> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen woran das liegen kann wenn ich in Wine ein Spiel starte und sobald ich da rein klicke wird das Fenster inaktiv also quasie so wie wenn ich irgendwo auf den Desktop geklickt habe
<deem> Drizzto: hast du mal in die appdb geschaut?
<Drizzto> hmm welche appdb?! 
<Drizzto> also nein ^^
<deem> ,appdb? Drizzto 
<shetlandpony> Drizzto, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jokrebel> deem: schau mal gaaanz oben - das hier ist nicht der Offtopic-Channel ;-)
<deem> jokrebel: ja. habs eben gemerkt :D
<LeMilonkh> :D
<Drizzto> deem da ist mein problem leider nicht beschrieben
<Drizzto> ich glaub auch das das ein bisschen mit meiner maus zusammenhängt
<Drizzto> ich hab zwar schon diverse Programme ausprobiert um die zu konfigurieren aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so recht
<deem> Drizzto: was hast du denn für eine maus?
<Drizzto> Logitech MX 500
<Drizzto> ah sorry G500
<Drizzto> habs schon mit der konfiguration für die xbindkeys probiert und evdev usw und grade noch mit btnx
<Drizzto> in der hardwaredatenbank steht  zwar das die ohne zutun läuft aber irgendwie will die nicht so recht
<benjamin__> tach
<Drizzto> o/
<benjamin__> kan mir mal bitte schnell jemand bei einem problem hellfen ich kom einfach nicht auf die lösung des problems ^^
<deem> ,frag? benjamin__ 
<shetlandpony> benjamin__: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<benjamin__> ich wollte mich gerade per ssh auf nem server einlogen habe die known_hosts lehr gemacht da da noch alltes zeug drinnen wahr aber es funktionirt trotzdem nicht ich krige imer Permission denied, please try again. nach der eingabe des passwortes aber das is 100% richtig 
<benjamin__> und am server ligt es sicher auch nicht is ne frische installation
<Drizzto> meldest du dich direkt als root an
<benjamin__> ja
<Drizzto> hast du vielleicht im sshd auf dem server die anmeldung mit root untersagt
<Drizzto> versuch mal den user
<benjamin__> nein 
<benjamin__> der zugang is auch zu hundert 100% frei
<benjamin__> das gibts doch nicht
<Drizzto> hmm kommst du an das auth.log des servers ran
<benjamin__> mit dem gnome-rdp geht es
<benjamin__> wie ich gerade feststelln durfte :D
<Drizzto> ^^
<benjamin__> na ja dan bin ich ja erst mal zufrieden :) danke für eure hilfe schönen tag noch 
<Drizzto> bye
<Drizzto> ahhhh :D ich hab jetzt glaub ne lösung für mein wine problem
<Drizzto> is das ein mist ^^
<Drizzto> ich hab Dualview
<Drizzto> und der hat das spiel nach der Auflösung aber so groß gemacht als wenns über beide Bildschirme geht
<Stoken> hallo da bin isch.
<ice_man> kann es sein das in der beta von ubuntu 11.04 der firefox browser bugt?
<ice_man> es kommt immer zu einem system absturz wenn ich zb. länger auf amazon bleibe
<ice_man> könnt ihr überhaupt lesen was ich schreibe?
<Fussel> ,natty? ice_man 
<shetlandpony> ice_man: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<apricot> wo finde ich die startdatein von z.B. audio-/videoplayer zum Eintrag als 'Bevorzugte Player'in Programmen ?
<apricot> z.B. Startdateien vom mPlayer/VLC/Rythbox/...
<Fussel> apricot, da kann man auch n benutzerdefinierten befehl angeben : zb "VLC"
<apricot> Fussel, alles was ich auch bei ALT+F-2 eingeben kann ?
<Fussel> äh in der konsole? japs
<apricot> zum Starten eines Programms kann ich doch mit ALT-F2 ein Eingabefenster öffnen
<apricot> wenn ich da z.B. vlc eingebe startet vlc-player
<apricot> kann ich dann in einem beliebigen Programm bei "videoplayer" dann auch 'vlc' eintragen
<apricot> ich probiers halt  :)
<apricot> geht doch  :)
<Fussel> :)
<unicum> HILFE.. hab hier 'n lucid lynx zu laufen.. grad' 'n update gefahren, jetzt wird dhclient nicht korrekt beim start ausgeführt >> eth0 ist nach dem start nicht vorhanden "sudo dhclient" fixt das problem ist aber nicht zufriedenstellend ^^
<benjamin__> so jetzt hab ich noch mal ne frage :D
<Wubbbi> Hi :) Weiß jemand ob das Project Mesa3D einen eigenen IRC-Channel hat? Wenn ja, wie heißt er?
<benjamin__> und zwahr fileicht kent sich hir jemand zufellig noch mit kompilieren aus ich krige imer disen fehler beim kompilieren fon proftpd mit dem mysql modul http://paste.pocoo.org/show/376267/ configure is ohne probleme durchgelaufen
<TheInfinity> benjamin__: wieso willst du das überhaupt kompilieren?
<Wubbbi> benjamin__: Gundschule ö.Ö
<Wubbbi> *Grundschule
<benjamin__> ich habe das so verschtanden das ich es kompilieren mus wen ich es mit der mysql benutzer verwaltunge haben will
<benjamin__> oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ^^
<TheInfinity> benjamin__: wo steht das?
<benjamin__> mom
<benjamin__> ok ich finde es nicht mer fileicht hab ich das da auch nur komplett flasch verstanden allso kan ich auch einfach das normale paket nehmen?
<Wubbbi> benjamin__: *vielleicht!
<benjamin__> mal guken ^^
<PBeck> hi
<b0> :-D
<pacy_> servus zusammen
<coldjack> hallo mein netbook samsung n130 hat ein integriertes microphone, aber leider funktioniert es irgendwie nicht:(
<coldjack> gibts es außer den internen tools von ubuntu sonst noch ne möglichkeit, das ich es zum laufen bringen kann
<pacy_> ich hab n kleines prob .. vllt weiß ja jemand von euch weiter. hab mir gestern lubuntu 10.10 auf mein laptop installiert und meinen wlan-stick via ndiswrapper modul installiert ... funktioniert auch wunderbar nur die verbindung trennt sich immer wieder nach ein paar minuten ohne nachzuvollziehenden grund
<TheInfinity> pacy_: schau ins syslog (liegt in /var/log)
<pacy_> tail -f am besten ?
<pacy_> blöde frage
<pacy_> TheInfinity, 
<pacy_> danke dir
<pacy_> muss es nur n
<pacy_> och auswerten
<TheInfinity> notfalls mal auf n nopaste service werfen und uns geben
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<pacy_> :) thx ich schau mal ob ichs auch so hinbekomme
<coldjack> kann mir irgendjemand helfen: Ich habe ein integriertes mikorphone, aber leider nimmt es nichts auf. Und wird in den Soundeinstellungen auch nicht aufgelistet, ich habe ein netbook samsung n130
<karkov> Frohe Ostern. Ich möchte einen 2. Monitor benutzen, um nebem meinem normalen desktop filme und flash-streams zu gucken. Wie stelle ich das am besten an ?
<bekks> Anschliessen? :)
<karkov> done ;) aber gibt es ein einfaches programm mit dem ich sowas einstellen kann. angeschlossen wird das bild einfach gespiegelt. Ich habe eine ati-grafikkarte
<sdx23> karkov: xrandr oder eine der diversen GUIs dafür.
<karkov> sieht interessant aus, Danke das werd ich mal ausprobieren :)
<Hobbypunk> hi
<Hobbypunk> ich hätte hier nen kleinen problem: hab hier nen Lenovo S12 netbook, auf das ich eben die 11.04 aufgespielt hab, drin steckt ne Broadcom BCM4312 WLan Karte, und hab im mom nen WLan Stick mit nem atheros chipsatz dran, der stick läuft out of the box wunderbar, die interne streikt, sobald ich den STA treiber aufspiel, bekomm ich die meldung, das beide WLan karten, sowohl stick als auch interne via Hardware schalter deaktivert sind, ac
<Frickelpit> ,natty? Hobbypunk
<shetlandpony> Hobbypunk: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Fuchs> ,512? Hobbypunk 
<shetlandpony> Hobbypunk: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Hobbypunk> ok, sorry
<kujules> hallo alle, ich habe folgendes problem http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/400113/
<bekks> Du hast leider keinen Support hier, weil Du Natty verwendest, welches noch nicht released ist.
<bekks> ,natty? kujules 
<shetlandpony> kujules: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<kujules> ja
<kujules> okie.. 
<schweegi> nach einem kernelupdate sind die alten kernelversionen weiterhin in GRUB hinterlegt. wie entferne ich diese sicher?
<bekks> Deinstallieren, danach update-grub durchlaufen lassen.
<Taunix> aber ich würd den letzten aufheben, für den notfall
<schweegi> die alten kernel-header habe ich in synaptic bereits entfernt und auch update-grub durchlaufen lassen, werden jedoch trotzdem weiter angezeigt... scheint da wäre irgendwas nicht ganz richtig gelaufen
<bekks> header != kernel
<jokrebel> .oO( müssen da dann nicht auch die images entfernt werden? )
<bekks> Du musst natürlich auch die alten kernel deinstallieren.
<schweegi> bekks, und wie mache ich das? habe die alten kernel per synaptic entfernt.. was muss ich dann noch tun außer update-grub?
<bekks> Du hast die alten _header_ per synaptic entfernt.
<bekks> aber nicht die _image_s
<bekks> Sagtest Du selbst doch gerade eben.
<schweegi> Stimmt, entschuldige. Wie entferne ich denn stattdessen die Images?
<bekks> Genau so wie die header.
<Frickelpit> schweegi: linux-image in der paketverwaltung suchen
<jokrebel> gn8
<boospy> test
<boospy> ist da wer?
<bekks> ,test? boospy 
<shetlandpony> boospy: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<boospy> ah ok, sorry, aber das ist mein erstes IRC-Chat
<boospy> musste sehen ob es überhaupt funktioniert :)
<Frickelpit> ,tests? boospy, da bitte
<shetlandpony> boospy, da bitte: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<boospy> ok, danke für den Hinweis.
<boospy> bin ich jetzt hier richtig wenn ich hilfe zu Edubuntu und LTSP benötige?
<Fuchs> vermutlich. Stell Deine Frage, dann schauen wir mal : )
<boospy> ich habe zumindest "edubuntu-de" eingegeben.
<boospy> ok
<boospy> danke
<boospy> hab mir Edubuntu aufgesetzt, LTSP-Clients booten mit Nvidiatreiber
<boospy> wenn ich mich dann einlogge, logge ich mich ja über X am Server ein
<boospy> die Frage ist jetzt, wo hilft mir dann dabei der Grafikartentreiber?
<boospy> hab ja trotzdem kein 3D
<Fuchs> boospy: ist denn in den Clientrechnern eine nvidia Karte? 
<boospy> ja klar, ist auch aktiv, sprich das Modul wird vom Kernel geladen, aber Fakt ist doch das man sich ja nicht am Client sondern am Server einloggt.
<Fuchs> Richtig, ging mir nur drum, ob es ueberhaupt sinnvoll ist 
<Fuchs> nun, dann bringt der nvidia Treiber eher wenig, vielleicht etwas weniger Gebastel mit hoeheren Aufloesungen
<boospy> ich mein zum Arbeiten fürs Business genügt es vollkommen, läuft ja alles wunderbar flüssig. Sogar Filme kann angucken.
<boospy> Ansonsten was hälts du davon:
<larsto> hi
<boospy> In der Chroot ein komplettes Ubuntu-desktop installieren, das Homeverzeichnis mit NFS und LDAP auslagern, dann kann sich ja direkt am Thinclient einloggen und die Hardware direkt nutzen.
<boospy> oder?
<Fuchs> larsto: raus. 
<larsto> oh sorry
<larsto> bin ich etwa gebannt ??
<ppq> boospy: also ein normales ubuntu auf jeden client? ich denk du möchtest ltsp nutzen? um die rechenlast auszulagern?
<ppq> .oO(ja, bist du, hihi)
<Fuchs> boospy: warum das chroot? Sag doch am besten mal, was genau Du fuer ein Setup hast mit welcher Hardware, wie vielen Clients und was der Anwendungszweck dann ist
<Fuchs> (Edubuntu laesst eine schulische Einrichtung vermuten, aber muss ja nicht sein) 
<boospy> ppq: du verstehst mich falsch, ich habe LTSP auf einem Server, der liefert zur Zeit das Image aus. Da wird bei den Clients nur ein Minilinux bis zum Anmeldeschirm gebootet. Dann wird man per X über SSH auf dem Server eingeloggt. Dabei hat man aber die Rechenlast nicht ausgelagert, ganz im Gegeteil. Man braucht nen fetten Server mit viel RAM, da die lokale Hardware ja nur den Xserver überträgt.
<Fuchs> LTSP muesste m.W. aber die Moeglichkeit bieten, das lokal auf den Clients berechnen zu lassen
<boospy> ppq: Das Image das unter /opt/ltsp/images den Clients ausgeliefert wird kann man ja erweitern zu einem kompletten Desktop, sprich man bootet per PXE ein komplettes Ubuntu, und loggt sich auch dort ein. HOME würde per NFS von den Clients eingehäng, und Anwendugen würden am Client ausgeführt werden. Dann hat man auch eine Lastverteilung.
<boospy> Fuchs: Versteht ihr jetzt was ich meine?
<Fuchs> das geht, ja
<Fuchs> aber eben, LTSP erlaubt das Berechnen von OpenGL Zeugs auf den Clients, wenn man will 
<boospy> Natürlich ist die Standartkonfiguration einfacher. Aber man baucht eben einen Fetten Server.
<Fuchs> dann ist hoffentlich die Anbindung der Clients gut 
<boospy> Fuchs: ja Gigabit mit nem Raid10 mit 6 SSDs
<Fuchs> dann waere das ein Versuch wert
<boospy> Fuchs: und ein eigens Subnetz nur für die Übertragung des Desktops
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ltsp-xvideo-3d-uebers-netzwerk/  << da gibt es eine Diskussion dazu
<boospy> Fuchs: Wow, interessant, OpenGL wird am Server berrechnet und zum Client gesendet, das klingt echt krank, aber gut :)
<boospy> Fuchs: Ok, ich installier mal ein Fullstateimage, weis vieleicht noch jemand wie ich den Anmeldebildschirm auf GDM umstelle,sonst kann ich mich ja nicht direkt am Client anmelden.
<boospy> Ok, ich installier mal 
<mtron> hallo! Frage an KDE Nutzer: Funktioniert kdeinit_shutdown noch mit KDE4?
<mtron> Oder anders gefragt: was ist das KDE Äquivalent zu "gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog" ?
<Fuchs> mtron: Du kannst einen dbus call nehmen
<mtron> ich brauche aber den logout dialog weil der user ja eventuell ein sleep, reboot, oder den normalen shutdown will :(
<Fuchs> eben
<mtron> und mein bash script sollte unter gnome und kde funzen
<Fuchs> qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 1 2 -1   << das geht sicher unter KDE 
<mtron> thx.
<mtron> macht das einen logout oder bringt das den wähldialog?
<Fuchs> den waehldialog fuer shutdown, 
<Fuchs> da kann man aber auch suspend / hibernate waehlen
<mtron> merci
<Fuchs> hmm, aber nach 30 Sekunden faehrt er automatisch runter
<Fuchs> ggf. kann man das irgendwie konfigurieren. An den Zahlen wuerde ich nicht spielen, btw
<Fuchs> 2 ist der Dialogtyp (1 ist reboot, 0 ist logout, 2 ist shutdown), 1 ist, dass er nachfragen soll, und -1 muesste halt sein 
<mtron> ok, danke. ich bau das in mein script dann ein
<Fuchs> ggf. geht das kded Ding auch noch
<boospy> Fuchs: geht schon :) Spiel grad Sauerbraten über PXE
<Fuchs> prima
<boospy> Fuchs: Das ist doch total krank, das Teil fährt schneller wie ein Festplattenclient hoch
<boospy> :)
<boospy> so geht nun Off, dank euch nochmal für die Hilfe :)
<mtron> nochmals ein Problem: Kann bitte ein Kubuntu Nutzer den Output von "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" posten?
<Haasee> Wird beim nächsten Upgrade eigentlich gnome durch unity ersetzt oder ist das nur Standart bei Neuinstallationen?
<k1l> Haasee: wird standard. gnome wirds weiterhin als paket geben
<bekks> ,standard? Haasee 
<shetlandpony> Haasee: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<Haasee> oh! Nicht fluchen. Es wurde aber trotzdem verstanden was ich meinte, oder?
<sysdef> shetlandpony: du sollst doch nicht fluchen! Verdammt!
<shetlandpony> nicht wirklich sysdef ;) du sollst doch nicht fluchen! Verdammt! :P
<Haasee> k1l: Danke
<sysdef> Haasee: das ist nen bot
<Haasee> Standart :-)
<bekks> ,standard? Haasee 
<shetlandpony> Haasee: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<bekks> :P
<bekks> Geht doch :D
<sprash> Bei mir laufen die ganze Zeit Prozesse "migrating/0", die viel resourcen brauchen und die CPU blockieren (Sound und Mouse fangen an zu stocken !!)
<sprash> was ist das? wie werde ich das wieder los?
<splashote> hey, ich habe nen wlan usb-stick den ich nicht zum laufen bekomme. ist ein smc2862W-g eu habe ihn mit ndiswrapper installiert und er wird auch erkannt, nur der gnome-network-manager kann mit ihm offenbar nichts anfangen.
<splashote> iwconfig sagt: no wireless extensions. wie mache ich ubuntu auf den stick aufmerksam
<bekks> Gar nicht, solange du ndiswrapper kram verwendest.
<bekks> Das Zeug ist "deprecated" und du darfst das manuell einrichten.
<splashote> gibt's denn ne alternative zu ndiswrapper oder muss ich es nun per hand einrichten
<bekks> Gibt es nicht. Musst Du.
<bekks> Die Alternative wäre ein WLAN Stick, der brauchbar ist.
<splashote> bekks: habe gerade ne spanische anleitung gefunden und nun sogar ein WLAN gefunden.. im terminal mit "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" aber meiner schwester kann ich das wohl nicht zumuten...
<bekks> Wie ich schon sagte...
<splashote> bekks: aber nun taucht das netzwerk auch im network-manager auf...
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-23
<swebo> hi
<Sophie23> morgen
<Sophie23> kann mir jemand sagen warum hier in ubuntu 11 beta 2 gnome läuft? dachte da wäre jetzt unity am start?
<bekks> Weil hier kein beta support ist.
<bekks> ,natty? Sophie23 
<shetlandpony> Sophie23: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Sophie23> ah ok, danke euch
<sincex386> wünscht eine gute Nacht
<Sophie23> ebenso
<Miller42> kann man ein altes Ubuntu zu Debian 'ummodeln'; also neu installieren und home übernehmen?
<bullgard4> Warum fragst Du das nicht im Kanal #debian?
<Miller42> weil ich extrem selten im IRC bin.. ;-)
<Miller42> ...und momentan keinen Debian-Channel zur Hand hatte. Danke.
<janda> Miller42, im chan <#debian.de> kannst du fragen
<oscar> tach auch
<oscar> ich bräuchte mal unterstützung: fluxbux auf 10.04 
<oscar> ivman automount will nicht, 
<oscar> warum? kein plan.
<oscar> kann ja output von ifman -d posten, aber mag der spambot das?
<oscar> hat und dbus sollten laufen.
<Taunix> ,nopaste? oscar 
<shetlandpony> oscar: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Taunix> moin auch
<oscar> jo, bei mir nacht ;)
<oscar> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fluxbox-automount-ivman/
<oscar> also, freunde der sonne...vorschläge, oder noch zu früh in der heimat?
<oscar> ;)
<Taunix> ist est fast 7 uhr hier :)
<Taunix> erst
<oscar> ja, bei mir gleich 2. südamerika, buenos aires.
<oscar> ja, aber zum thema, du hast nen plan?
<oscar> Taunix , ich habe keinen plan was ich falsch mache....ivman sollte doch ohne weitere config laufen, oder?
<oscar> jemand ne idee oder noch alle am schlafen?
<oscar> AUFWACHEN! :D
<oscar> moin auch
<oscar> kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?
<oscar> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fluxbox-automount-ivman/#post-2844981
<Minze> ich habe ein problem.
<Minze> hatte kürzlich  empathy ausgetestet und ein icq-account angelegt, wenn ich nun an der leiste den status ändere wird automatisch auch der von empathy mitgeändert und nicht nur, der von pidgin
<Minze> dazu ist zu erwähnen, das ich empathy bereits deinstalliert habe
<Minze> gesteuert wird dies jedoch von "telepathy-haze" 
<Minze> im grunde würde ich telepathy nicht anrühren wollen, da ich nicht weiß wie tief es ins system eingebunden ist, und lediglich die config-dateien löschen, um somit den account zu deaktivieren der ständig online geht.
<JesusistGott> Shalom
<Fuchs> hi
<_pingu> gibt's etwas wie sudo apt-get --reinstall last_kernel?
<Frickelpit> _pingu: was hast du vor?
<sash_> Schon wieder/immer noch.
<_pingu> Frickelpit: was da steht.
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> und was willst du damit bezwecken?
<_pingu> hoffen das es dann geht. 
<Frickelpit> äh … ja
<Frickelpit> viel glück …
<_pingu> wie find ich heraus was die letzten updates waren?
<Frickelpit> schau dir das log an
<_pingu> Frickelpit: welches?
<ppq> dpkg.log bspw
<_pingu> schreibt da auch der synaptic paketmanager rein?
<Pilatus> sagt mal ist es möglich ohne größeren Aufwand ein GDM2 Thema zu wechseln ?
<ppq> _pingu: nein, dpkg schreibt da rein. dpkg wird bei jeder paketinstallation benutzt, auch bei updates
<_pingu> ppq: ok, danke.
<_pingu> Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. http://pastebin.com/M1kihGA6 sind die logeinträge des fraglichen tags aus >	dpkg.log. Würde mir noch jemand helfen eine liste der pakete zu erstellen, die ich nun neu installieren kann. Schätze ich hab durch ein shutdown -r now per konsole während des updates etwas kaputt gemacht.
<_pingu> Ich seh schon mal, das es einen neuen Kernel gab. linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic muss ich bspw. libslp1 auch mit aufnehmen?
<_pingu> niemand?
<ppq> _pingu: was ist denn überhaupt das  problem? was sagt 'sudo apt-get -f install' und 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<_pingu> Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht länger benötigt: ..  sudo dpkg --configure -a sagt nix
<ppq> dann ist doch alles in ordnung.
<_pingu> ppq: ich hab probleme nach einem Update. 
<Frickelpit> die da wären?
<ppq> _pingu: dann erzähl uns doch am besten mal, was das problem ist :)
<_pingu> hab ich schon. auch im forum. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-nach-heutigem-10-04-update/#post-2845119 wegen des rates von Benno-007 meine Fragen.
<shetlandpony> _pingu's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ck8rr9 |        Problem nach heutigem 10.04 Update › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<_pingu> ppq: meinst du einfach mal ein kernel reinstall ist problemlos?
<ppq> _pingu: problemlos auf jeden fall, aber dass es dir hilft, bezweifle ich
<_pingu>  sudo apt-get --reinstall 2.6.32-31-generic ergibt E: Ungültige Operation 2.6.32-31-generic
<_pingu> wie mach ich es richtig?
<ppq> _pingu: du musst den paketnamen angeben
<ppq> nicht die version
<bekks> In dem Du einen Paketnamen angibst, und nicht nur die Version.
<bekks> Woher soll das Ding wissen, welches Paket Du meinst?
<_pingu> und wie find ich den raus?
<ppq> _pingu: tipp dich einfach mal 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-' und dann TAB drücken
<ppq> das 'install' hattest du btw auch vergessen
<ppq> *doch
<bekks> _pingu: Wenn Du weisst, welche Version du neu installieren willst, musst du ja auch das Paket kennen.
<_pingu> ppq: bei Tab kommt nix
<ppq> _pingu: drück mal öfter drauf
<_pingu> ppq: klar. kommt aber trotzdem nix
<_pingu> sudo aptitude search linux-image | grep '2.6.32-31' ergibt u.a. linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic
<_pingu> sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic ergibt wieder E: Ungültige Operation linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic
<ppq> uh, musst doch bei ner aptitude suche nicht greppen
<ppq> aptitude search ~i'linux-image' <-- so tut man
<k1l> _pingu: weil du das INSTALL vergessen hast
<k1l> ohne install kein --reinstall. schau mal genau in die zeile vom ppq
<ppq> _pingu: wie gesagt, du musst apt-get schon auch sagen was es tun soll. das --reinstall ist nur ne option, die operation heißt "install" und muss angegeben werden
<_pingu> ppq: ok, danke
<_pingu> seht ihr in http://pastebin.com/M1kihGA6 noch ein paket, das ich neu installieren muss?
<_pingu> und damit ich das auch mal lerne. kann ich den kernel einfach löschen?
<ppq> kannst du, solltest du aber nicht, wenn es der letzte ist
<ppq> woher soll man wissen, welches paket du neuinstallieren musst? deine problembeschreibung im forum gibt nicht allzu viel her
<_pingu> ppq: steht das nicht in dem Paste?
<ppq> _pingu: btw, du beziehst dich ja auf den link von diesem benno. in dem ist ne elegantere methode, die zuletzt installierten pakete (die der letzten 3 tage) anzuzeigen: find /var/lib/dpkg/info/ -daystart \( -name \*.list -a -mtime -3 \) | sed 's#.list$##;s#.*/##' | xargs
<ppq> wenn du meinst, dass es dir hilft, kannst du die ja mal neuinstallieren
<dirtycookie> hi ich wollte fragen ob es jemanden gibt der ahnung von treiberkompilierung hat
<ppq> ,frag? dirtycookie
<shetlandpony> dirtycookie: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<dirtycookie> ok
<dirtycookie> ich have eine fritz dsl sl karte und habe auch das wiki.ubuntuusers.de gefolgt
<dirtycookie> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AVM_Fritz!Card_DSL
<_pingu> ok, hab nun die ausgabe des find befehl neu installiert. . geht immer noch net. mist. rau mich nicht folgende liste runter zu schmeißen: linux-generic ant-gcj linux-image-generic gcj-4.4-jre-lib linux-headers-2.6.32-31-generic libdb4.7-java-gcj linux-headers-generic libslp1 libgcj-common libdb4.7-java linux-image-2.6.32-31-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-31 linux-libc-dev libgcj10 ant-optional...
<_pingu> ...gcj-4.4-base libxerces2-java libgcj-bc libjaxp1.3-java ant ant-optional-gcj
<dirtycookie> bin bis zum teil wo ich die capiinfo aufrufen muss aber bekomme folgenden fehler
<dirtycookie> capi not installed - No such device or address (6)
<ppq> _pingu: wenn du den letzten vorhandenen kernel deinstallierst, kannst du ubuntu nicht mehr starten. warum auch immer mal sowas tun will.
<_pingu> ppq: ich mach erstmal was anderes und schau die tage nochmal. das problem ist nach wie vor wie im foum geschildert. schau me mal. danke soweit. dank auich an die anderen.
<ppq> dirtycookie: die anleitung funktioniert für aktuelle ubuntuversionen nicht mehr, wie oben auch steht (da wo auf foreneinträge verlinkt ist). probier's doch mal mit der anleitung für 9.10 http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/howto-avm-fritz-card-dsl-sl-pci-unter-karmic-/ allerdings solltest du neuere pakete für avm-fritz-firmware und avm-fritz-kernel-source nehmen
<ppq> dirtycookie: hier zu beziehen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/avm-fritz-firmware http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.24-29  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/avm-fritz-kernel-source
<ppq> dirtycookie: der rest *sollte* eigentlich analog unter 10.04 und 10.10 funktionieren
<ppq> dirtycookie: den patch kannst du nicht benutzen, da du ja eine aktuellere version des sourcecodes nimmst
<ppq> dirtycookie: deutlich einfacher als diese bastelei wäre die anschaffung eines (ggf. externen) brauchbaren dsl-modems :)
<dirtycookie> ppq: stimmt, wuerde mich aber tierisch freuen wenn doch noch ginge
<ppq> dirtycookie: das ist zwar ein wenig offtopic, aber das hier sieht ganz brauchbar aus, zyxel taugt idr. was: http://gh.de/a273676.html es geht zwar auch noch billiger: http://gh.de/a424141.html aber das ist selten besser :)
<dirtycookie> ppq: ich bekomme folgende meldung:
<dirtycookie> FATAL: Module fcdslsl not found.
<dirtycookie> ERROR: failed to load driver fcdslsl
<dirtycookie> wo soll die firmware hingesteckt werde damit der nicht mehr meckert??
<dirtycookie> ppq: gibt es keine internen pci dsl karten mehr?>
<ppq> dirtycookie: nicht allzu viele, außer den fritzcard dingern (die ja anscheinend deprecated sind) nur wenige
<dirtycookie> kann man irgendwo einen antrag stellen um ubuntu zu bitten die fritzkarten zu pflegen
<dirtycookie> ?
<dirtycookie> ist jetzt etwas naiv ausgedrueckt
<Taunix> ist eher die frage ob avm bock auf linux hat
<ppq> hier noch was fertiges für 10.04 http://everflux.de/ubuntu-lucid-mit-fritzcard-pci-capi-1734/ - achtung: da wird "ungetestete" software aus einer fremdquelle installiert, also guck dass du backups hast
<ppq> ah, betrifft auch ne andere karte, nvm
<coldjack>  kann mir irgendjemand helfen: Ich habe ein integriertes mikorphone, aber leider nimmt es nichts auf. Und wird in den Soundeinstellungen auch nicht aufgelistet, ich habe ein netbook samsung n130
<bekks> dirtycookie: Kann man nicht, nein. Die Karten sind einfach zu alt, und sie haben sich niemals durchgesetzt. Ein DSL Modem kostet 20 Euro.
<dirtycookie> bekks: stimmt aber wenn du einen kleinen minipc hast mit den du eine fw, webserver, samba mit einem VPN aufsetzt was schoen leise vor sich hin arbeitet ist das weit aus geiler als ein DSL Modem
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> Zum einen ist es OT, zum anderen ist es vollkommener Quatsch.
<dirtycookie> bekks:OT?
<Guschtel> ,ot? dirtycookie 
<shetlandpony> dirtycookie: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Guschtel> ot = offtopic
<coldjack> hallo kann mir jemand bei den soundeinstellungen von skype helfen? Ich würde gerne mein microphone meines headsets benutzen, auch als standgaeret eingestellt, aber trotzdem kann ich nichts aufnehmen
<Drizzto1> HiHo
<Drizzto1> ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Wine. Immer wenn ich "mein" Spiel starte läuft es 10 sekunden und friert dann ein. Jemand ne idee woran das liegen kann
<TheInfinity> Drizzto: mal in der konsole starten und schauen was da steht?
<Drizzto> hmm das spiel?! oki bin gleich wieder da
<Drizzto> hmm oki jetzt graut das wine fenster einfach aus?! das hatte ich nun noch nicht
<Drizzto> habs jetzt auch in der Konsole offen
<Cube``> hi
<Cube``> bei fedora gibt es etwas, das nennt sich "ambassador" für fedora eines jeweiligen landes
<Cube``> so etwas muss es doch bestimmt auch bei ubuntu geben?
<ring0> und was macht der ambassador?
<Cube``> ring0: repräsentiert das projekt bei diversen messen und konferenzen, z.b. letztens bei FOSDEM
<Drizzto> hmm o schalt ich denn beim firefox die cookies an
<Cube``> aber ist vor allem ein ansprechpartner für leute aus demselben land
<Drizzto> so hier is die Ausgabe von WINE wenn ichs in der konsole starte
<Drizzto> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400116/
<Cube``> ring0: ?
<ring0> Cube``, keine ahnung, ob es für ubuntu etwas ähnliches gibt
<k1l> Cube``: locoteams bzw den deutschen ubuntu verein
<k1l> Cube``: frag am besten im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Cube``> ok
<Drizzto> hmm keiner ne Ahnung was das bei meinem WINE Problem sein könnte?
<ring0> Drizzto, hast du mal in die appdb von winhq.org geschaut? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249
<Drizzto> jap
<Drizzto> sound geht auch nicht leider
<Drizzto> Juhu ich habs ^^
<Cyber1005> hallo, falls ich hier falsch bitte sagen. habe eine .bin datei wie kann ich die brennen?
<Protector1981> mit acetoneiso2 in eine iso umwandeln und dann brennen :P
<Cyber1005> Protector1981, danke
<oscar> tach auch.
<ring0> Drizzto, und was wars?
<oscar> kann mir mal jemand schnell erklären wie man heutzutage automount schnell und schön lösen kann.
<oscar> stichwort ivman oder udev oder wie auch immer.
<oscar> weiß jemand bescheid?
<oscar> also ich meine natürlich ohne gnome (bzw nautilus), da geht das ja. zB fluxbox mit mc oder halt nur shell.
<oscar> komtm shcon, ich dreh hier durch.
<Drizzto> es war der sound oscar
<Drizzto> hab den sound jetzt aus gelassen und jetzt gehts
<oscar> Drizzto, bitte was?
<oscar> Drizzto, ring0 hat gefragt, nicht ich ;)
<Drizzto> war die lösung
<Drizzto> aso ^^ sor
<oscar> aber gut zu wissen ;)
<Drizzto> :D
<ASA> 'nabend
<oscar> tach auch
<ASA> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich bei PiTiVi von der audiospur ein stück "abschneiden" kann?
<oscar> also keiner ne idee wege automount?
<Gaertner1> Hallo
<Gaertner1> ich habe mal eine frage 
<dadrc> oscar, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<King_S> nabend zusammen. Folgendes Problem: Habe mir Natty als Parallel System installiert und wollte das nun als Hauptsystem benutzen. Habe dazu die Partition /dev/sdc5, wo es hin installiert wurde, nach /dev/sda1 mittels rsync kopiert.
<dadrc> oscar, das Beispiel sollte genau das sein, was du willst.
<oscar> dadrc, hab ich gelesen
<dadrc> ,frag? Gaertner1 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner1: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<King_S> Wenn ich nun das grub-update script durchlaufen lasse, so findet er logischer weise beide boot partitionen
<oscar> mir erscheints aber recht kompliziert da extra  regeln zu erstellen
<oscar> gibts nich tnen daemon a la "ich steck nen usb rein, hal schickts an dbus, dbus an daemon, daemon mountet und fertig"
<oscar> ?
<King_S> jedoch bootet der wohl nicht ganz richt, beim boot von /dev/sda1 zeigt der mir, das /dev/sdc6 unter / einghängt wäre
<oscar> außerdem bin ich nciht sicher ob die regeln dann für alles sind.
<oscar> sprich JEDER usb stick bis hin zu der camera von der frau meines cousins.
<dadrc> Kannst du machen, kein Problem.
<oscar> dadrc, war das an mich?
<dadrc> oscar, jep... sorry, HL vergessen. Die udev-Regeln sind sehr variabel, damit kriegt man eigentlich alles hin.
<Gaertner1> warum gibt es eigenlich für 10.04 längeren support als für die 10.10 und die jetzt kommende 11.04?
<oscar> nah dann bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als mich da einzulesen...wundert mich trotzdem das das nicht einfacher geht. aber ok. wer will auch schon fluxbox mit mc benutzen ;)
<Frickelpit> Gaertner1: weil die 10.04 eine lts-version ist
<oscar> dadrc, danke dir. 
<Drizzto> King_S:  bei dir dreht es sich um 11.04?
<dadrc> Gaertner1, weil es alle 2 Jahre eine Ubuntu-Version mit längerem Support gibt, und 10.04 eben diese Version ist
<dadrc> oscar, gerne... viel Erfolg :)
<King_S> Drizzto: japps, habe es halt testweise laufen gehabt und läuft stabil, wollte das nun auf mein altes system übertragen
<Gaertner1> macht des denn sinn auf die 11.04 umzusteigen
<ASA> vieleicht kennt ja jemand ein tool mit dem ich ein audiofile (AC3, 5.1) bearbeiten kann. muss nur die ersten 100ms abschneiden.
<Drizzto> dann musste du in den channel dafür ich meine der heißt #ubuntu-de-1 aber ich guck mal eben nach moment
<Frickelpit> #ubuntu-de+1
<King_S> Drizzto: Okay, ist aber eher nen generelles ding, zwei system parallel, eines löschen, und das zweite auf die partition des ersten schieben.
<Gaertner1> @drizzto @Frickelpit meinte ihr mich
<Drizzto> ah danke ^^
<Drizzto> die channelliste lädt bei mir immernoch ^^
<Drizzto> nop
<Drizzto> gibt es eine möglichkeit wine im vollbild-modus abzuspielen
<cassi_xyz> hallo, ich nutze ubuntu 10.10 32-bit. mein hauptanliegen ist, dass bei den meisten videos, besonders die von dvds oder die generell höher aufgelösten streifig dargetsellt werden
<cassi_xyz> wie kann ich videos einfach nur scharf und ohne bildfehler anschauen? welche daten werden noch f weitere diagnose benötigt??
<Protector1981> Drizzto: wine im Vollbildmodus abspielen? oO
<Protector1981> wine is doch kein Video :D
<Drizzto> ehm aja ich würd gerne mein spiel in voller auslösung spielen ^^ das is 1920x1200 aber das geht nicht weil oben und unten diese leiste is
<Protector1981> wine macht nur das, was das Spiel im sagt
<Protector1981> wenn du der exe den parameter für 1920x1200 mitgibst, dann startet des auch in 1920x1200
<ppq> cassi_xyz: welche grafikkarte hast du? rausfindbar mit 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<Protector1981> ob das das Spiel allerdings unterstützt ist eine andere Sache
<cassi_xyz> HD3200
<cassi_xyz> onboard chip
<ppq> cassi_xyz: fglrx installiert?
<cassi_xyz> aber ich schau nochmal zur sicherheit
<cassi_xyz> ja
<cassi_xyz> ja ok hd 3200...wie gesagt
<cassi_xyz> die shceint auch gut zu funktionieren
<cassi_xyz> weil glxgears und sowas läuft ja auch
<Drizzto> Protector1981:  ich hab wine schon den prameter mitgegeben das spiel unterstützt es auch aber wenn ich die auflösung einstelle verwindet ein teil des bildes hinter der leiste unten weil ich unter anderem nicht ganz nach oben komme wegen der anderen leiste
<cassi_xyz> hab auch irgendwo gelesen, dass das wa smit dem interlacing zu tun haben könnte
<cassi_xyz> aber es tritt in jedem player auf
<Protector1981> interessant, dann interpretiert wine das irgendwie falsch ;) 
<ppq> cassi_xyz: probier mal mit mplayer die ausgabetreiber durch (ob es nur mit xv, dem standardausgabetreiber, auftritt oder auch mit anderen)
<Protector1981> machen kann man da wahrscheinlich nich viel...du kannst ja mal auf der HP von wine nachschauen
<ppq> cassi_xyz: das geht in der gui version ganz leicht. die beste gui ist smplayer
<Protector1981> dort hab ich auch paar Tipps her Drizzto
<cassi_xyz> ok, versuchs gleich mal
<cassi_xyz> muss abe rleider erstmal vom pc weg
<cassi_xyz> bin in ein paar min wieder da (hoffe ich)
<ppq> cassi_xyz: jo. probier da mal xv, x11, gl aus
<Drizzto> nee ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht ganz Protector1981
<Drizzto> das programm macht alles richtig
<Drizzto> die auflösung passt
<Drizzto> usw usw
<donat> hallo zusammen, ich brauche ein programm, mit welchem ich mehrere fotos zu einem video zusammenschneiden kann, am besten mit hintergrundmusik. kennt jemand was schlaues, das ich dafür verwenden kann?
<Drizzto> nur ist dadurch das ich diese leisten für die fenster usw unten und oben habe bekomme ich nicht die vollen 1200 auf den bidlschirm und nun suche ich ne möglichkeit diese zu überlappen oder aber auszubleben
<bekks> Drizzto: Was für "Leisten"?
<Drizzto> ei die unten wo die fenster drinne sind
<Drizzto> und ieben die wo Anwendungen Orte System usw drinne is
<ppq> ,videobearbeitung? donat
<shetlandpony> donat, Videobearbeitung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<bekks> Drizzto: Mit diesen Leisten lebt man einfach :)
<Drizzto> naja aber es muss doch ne lösung geben?! 
<Frickelpit> das gnome-panel kann doch autohide
<Drizzto> ah grad gefunden
<Drizzto> oben hab ich jetzt auf ausblenden
<Drizzto> und unten
<gurky> was geht
<gurky> mein wlan geht nicht mehr
<gurky> hab irgendwas kaputt gemacht
<gurky> hab erst bridge-utils installiert
<gurky> dann in der interfaces rumgespielt
<Drizzto> hmm was haste dann in der interfaces gemacht?
<bekks> Dann mach das Rumgespiele rückgängig.
<gurky> wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?
<Drizzto> naja du wirst doch wissen was du geändert hast oder?
<bekks> gurky: In dem Du die Sicherheitskopie wieder zurückkopierst.
<bekks> gurky: Welches Ubuntu ist das eigentlich?
<gurky> das neuste bekks
<bekks> Welche Version ist das bei Dir?
<gurky> 10.10 oder so?
<bekks> nopaste mal lsb_release -a
<gurky> mom
<gurky> im terminal ja?
<gurky> da kommt irgendwie nix
<gurky> ah jetzt
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<gurky> No LSB modules are avaibable.
<gurky> 10.10 maverick
<gurky> son scheiss ey
<gurky> kann mir keiner helfen??
<Drizzto> wenn du lsb_release -a eingibst was kommt dabei raus
<bekks> gurky: Du hast bisher keine sinnvolle Frage gestellt.
<bekks> Und auch keine Fragen beantwortert, bzgl. dem was Du da genau getan hast.
 * TheInfinity vermutet ja wild aus irgendwelchen tutorials copy pasted
<Drizzto> und wenn du nur alle halbe stunde nen satz von dir gibst wird dir auch keiner helfen können ^^
<gurky> :>
<gurky> ich hab wie gesagt erst versucht ne bridge zu meiner xbox360 zu erstellen das sie inet hat
<Drizzto> (21:21:59) Drizzto: wenn du lsb_release -a eingibst was kommt dabei raus?
<gurky> dann hab ich erst bridge-utils installiert
<Drizzto> da standen wir zuletzt
<gurky> na nur die version
<gurky> hab ich doch beantwortet
<gurky> oO
<Drizzto> oki
<gurky> hat aber nicht funktioniert mit bridge-utils
<Drizzto> dann wäre es mal interessant was in deiner interfaces nun drinne steht
<gurky> auto eth0
<gurky> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Drizzto> ehm da gibts hier son programmelchen für
<Drizzto> oder is das alles
<gurky> das is alles
<Drizzto> hmm
<gurky> aber wlan funzt doch über wlan0?
<gurky> wenn ich das auf wlan0 mal geändert hab
<Drizzto> genau deswegen wunderts mich
<gurky> da is auch nix anders gewesen
<gurky> oder muss ich danach rebooten?
<gurky> ^^
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste? gurky
<shetlandpony> gurky: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<gurky> wo waren das mehr als 3 zeilen?
<TheInfinity> gurky: a) nicht 20 sachen auf einmal machen. b) eine zeile mit ausformuliertem satz bitte. c) bitte mal die ganze ifconfig incl. markierung von dem dem was du geändert hast.
<gurky> wtf 
<gurky> das ist alles?!
<gurky> hab ich doch schon geschrieben
<gurky> wasn daran so schwer zu verstehen
<TheInfinity> du hast n völlig unstrukturiertes chaos an verschiedenen zeilen hier reingeschrieben. daraus wird niemand irgendwas interpretieren können.
<gurky> letzendlich hab ich nur bridge-utils installiert
<gurky> dann die interfaces datei geändert
<gurky> mehr nich
<TheInfinity> und exakt diese änderung wäre interessant. was hast du da gemacht und wie sieht sie nun aus?
<gurky> wenn ich wüsste was standardmäßig darin steht dann wäre das sehr hilfreich
<gurky> da stand vorher schon voll wenig drin
<TheInfinity> (und bitte die ganze datei als nopaste. nicht wieder irgendwelche einzelzeilen)
<bekks> Wenn WIR wüssten, was JETZT drin steht...
<gurky> [21:36] <gurky> auto eth0
<gurky> [21:36] <gurky> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<gurky> DAS IST ALLES
<TheInfinity> schön. dann bitte noch die ausgabe von ifconfig.
<gurky> wie soll ich das machen
<gurky> ich sitz grad an nen anderen pc weil ich da nicht ins inet komme
<TheInfinity> gurky: usb stick. kabel. whatever :)
<bekks> Abschreiben. Trommeln. USB Stick.
<gurky> mit USB stick is eh seltsam bei ubuntu
<bekks> Ist es nicht.
<gurky> letzens konnt ich den nich öffnen
<gurky> dabei waren da nur paar songs drauf
<bekks> Dann schreib es ab, mach ein Photo, oder sonstwas.
<gurky> jetzt hab ich usb stick reingeschoben und nix kommt
<bekks> Dann schreib es ab, mach ein Photo, oder sonstwas.
<gurky> lol
<gurky> das ja lächerlich das nich ma usb-stick bei ubuntu funktioniert
<TheInfinity> gurky: er wird funktionieren. aber erst das eine problem dann das andee.
<bekks> Was auch immer. EOS meinerseits.
<TheInfinity> gurky: und wenn du weiter so rummeckerst bin ich auch raus. wir machen das hier alle ehrenamtlich. :)
<gurky> hab foto gemacht
<gurky> mom
<gurky> http://img820.imageshack.us/i/23042011162.jpg/
<TheInfinity> gurky: wunderhübsch. dann öffnest du jetzt die ifconfig und schreibst sie so um: http://nopaste.info/6688c39c2d.html
<gurky> oki
<TheInfinity> gurky: danach rebootest du.
<TheInfinity> gurky: danach solltest du wieder wlan haben.
<dreamon> Bräucht kurz Hilfe -> Will ein Programm namens qucs (Elektronik Simu.) installieren. Wenn ich ./configure mache kommt -> checking for Qt headers... configure: error: not found -> Im Readme steht man braucht -> <http://www.trolltech.com>.This current version is known to work with Qt 3.1 and later. Aber ich weiß nicht welche Version ich da brauche. 3.1 gibts da auf jedenfall nicht
<TheInfinity> dreamon: qt3-dev
<Drizzto> TheInfinity:  hat da nicht der eintrag für wlan gefählt
<TheInfinity> Drizzto: hat er. und sein wlan ist eth1
<gurky> mein wlan symbol kommt nich mehr TheInfinity
<TheInfinity> gurky: hast du rebootet?
<Drizzto> hmm wust ich auhc noch nicht das ein wlan adapter auch eth heißen kann ^^ und woran haste das gesehen?
<gurky> ja
<TheInfinity> Drizzto: ich hab mir seine ifconfig geben lassen
<Fuchs> das wlan symbol? Fehlt da ggf. ein nm-applet oder der NetworkManager dahinter? 
<gurky> das war eben noch da
<gurky> ich reboot nochmal
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ist das in den Ubuntu Paketquellen.. ? finde da nur qt3-dev-tools/compat/embedded 
<Drizzto> TheInfinity: ja die habe ich grad offen deswegen frag ich ja weil ich da nie drauf gekommen wäre
<TheInfinity> dreamon: heisst wohl seit neuem libqt3-mt-dev
<TheInfinity> gurky: ansonsten musst du das applet wieder hinzufügen falls du das gleich mit plattgemacht hast bei deiner aktion *g*
<gurky> das war ja eben noch da
<gurky> das voll komisch oO
<TheInfinity> gurky: dann füge das applet neu hinzu. nennt sich network manager und findest du (soweit ich weiss) bei rechte maustaste -> applet hinzufügen.
<TheInfinity> gurky: wenn du ne ganz genaue beschreibung willst musst andere fragen, ich hab grad kein ubuntu mit grafischer oberfläche da
<gurky> mmhm
<gurky> da ist kein network manager
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Danke.. das funktionierte super!
<gurky> jeder andere kram
<gurky> aber nicht das ^^
<TheInfinity> gurky: ist network manager überhaupt noch installiert?
<gurky> wie soll der sich denn deinstalliert haben?
<TheInfinity> dreamon: no problem. qt war ja früher meine heimat ;)
<gurky> ist instlaliert noch
<TheInfinity> gurky: irgendwie bei der paketinstallation der bridge. du brauchst network-manager-gnome
<gurky> jo hab ich
<TheInfinity> k. kann jemand mal genauer erklären wie er den networkmanager wiederkriegt? ich hab wirklich kein ubuntu desktop hier :)
<Fuchs> den systray hinzufuegen, und  ps aux | grep nm-applet 
<gurky> wtf.. bei kabelgebunden gibs gar kein adapter mehr
<gurky> also kein auth eth0
<TheInfinity> gurky: ömm. hast du meine interfaces datei 1:1 abgeschrieben incl leerzeichen / neue zeilen / ... etc da wo ich sie gesetzt habe?
<gurky> jo
<gurky> auto eth0
<gurky> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<gurky> und das selbe für eth1
<gurky> soll ich nochma iconfig machen?
<gurky> *if
<TheInfinity> gurky: nein. was sagen denn die netzwerkeinstellungen (also auf grafischer ebene)?
<gurky> bei funknetzwerk gibs den wie immer
<gurky> Auto FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390
<gurky> das doch komisch warum dsa auf einma weg is
<gurky> kann ich den network-manager irgendwie einfach ausführen?
<TheInfinity> gurky: das ist n applet im systray
<gurky> und wo find ich die?
<TheInfinity> gurky: gibts da bei den applets vielleicht irgendwas im stil von "netzwerke" oder so?
<gurky> netzwerkverbindungen
<gurky> aber da kann man nich sagen hier connecten oder so
<TheInfinity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager <-- da unten gibts 2 problemlösungen dazu
<Drizzto> TheInfinity: woran hast du denn jetzt erkannt das die eth1 ein WLAN interface ist
<gurky> na an der ifconfig
<Drizzto> joa soweit waren wir schon aber woran in der ifconfig
<gurky> na da steht nur eth0 und eth1
<gurky> schau sie dir halt ma an xD
<Drizzto> ich habs mir schon zweimal angeschaut aber passt schon
<bekks> gurky: Und woran erkennt man da nun dass das eine ein WLAN Interface ist?
<Drizzto> ich vermute mal es geht nur nach derm ausschlussverfahren
<bekks> Richtig, gar nicht. Es sei denn, man schlägt die Hersteller ID der MAC Adresse nach.
<Drizzto> ^^ 
<Drizzto> aber anhand der ID erkennt man doch nur den hersteller und noch nicht was das für ne karte ist
<bekks> Japp.
<steffen90> hallo. ich hab ein problem und zwar will ich alles von meiner D-Partition auf C kopieren um dann auf D Ubuntu zu installieren. aktuell hab ich ein Wubi auf D am laufen, allerdings kann ichs von da aus ja nicht machen, denn das System schreibt ja währenddessen durch Logs oÄ. wenn ich dann alles per Alt+S-Abf+U readonly mounte, kann ich die C-Partition nicht mehr zum schreiben mounten. also, wie muss ich vorgehen?
<Drizzto> oki danke
<Fuchs> steffen90: nicht Wubi nehmen 
<Fuchs> steffen90: das supportet hier keiner. Kopier mit einem Livesystem rueber, dann plaette D und installiere Ubuntu sauber. 
<steffen90> Fuchs: livesystem ist nicht so einfach, ich sitz am Netbook und hab grad kein USB-Stick verfügbar
<gurky> das is mega komisch hier
<Fuchs> steffen90: hol Dir einen. Wirklich, Wubi ist Gebastel und wird nicht supported, das macht mehr kaputt als sonst was
<gurky> bei startprogramme is netzwerkmanager drin
<steffen90> Fuchs: ich will ja von wubi weg
<gurky> und wenn ich im panel benachrichtungsfeld hinzufügen will dann passiert da nix
<TheInfinity> Drizzto: ich hab den unglaublichen rückschluss "er hat 2 interfaces, 1 wlan, 1 lan, wenn eth0 das funktionierende lan interface ist muss eth1 das wlan sein" gemacht ;D
<gurky> obwohl.. da is ja nen zeichen oben seh ich.. baer da sind irgendwie nur ganz schwer zu erkennende 3 kurze streifen
<Drizzto> joa dachte nur es gibt da vielleicht irgendwas woran man das erkennt
<steffen90> Fuchs: es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben, / readonly zu mounten, in /mnt aber die andere Partition und schreibbar
<steffen90> oder alternativ zu unterdrücken, das was schreibt
<gurky> wenn ich eth1 wieder rausnehme geht das wieder mit dem wlan symbol da TheInfinity
<steffen90> ok, nehmen wir mal an ich hab bereits ubuntu installiert, wills aber nochmal installieren. selbe situation, aber ohne wubi.
<bekks> Man nannte dir die Lösung doch schon.
<steffen90> kauf dir nen usb-stick. was ist das denn für ne lösung?
<bekks> "Kopier mit einem Livesystem rueber, dann plaette D und installiere Ubuntu sauber.
<bekks> Das war die genannte Lösung...
<gurky> bekks kannst du mir sagen warum das jetzt hier mehr geht hier?
<gurky> wlan will nich :(
<steffen90> was aber nicht geht, denn ohne CD-Laufwerk oder USB-Stick kein Livesystem
<gurky> lol
<gurky> dann kauf dir halt wirklich nen usb-stick?
<gurky> weiss nicht was dagegen spricht
<bekks> gurky: ICh verstehe deinen Satz nicht.
<steffen90> das es a) auch ohne geht und es b) samstag abend um 22 uhr ist, wo soll ich da nen stick herkriegen?
<gurky> na wenns ohne geht dann machs doch?
<bekks> steffen90: ICh wüsste nicht, wie es ohne gehen sollte.
<bekks> Rein technisch.
<steffen90> na ich sitz ja an einem ubuntu. (auch wenns wubi is). ich muss nur verhindern das was schreibt
<bekks> MAn kann / nicht ro mounten, und danach einen weiteren Mountpoint einhängen.
<steffen90> ah, ich weis. ich installier ein weiteres wubi auf C und kopier von da D mit auf C, dann kann ich auf D ein richtiges Ubuntu installieren
<bekks> Warum sicherst Du nicht einfach alle wichtigen Daten, statt das ganze Wubi?
<bekks> Das kannst Du hinterher sowieso nicht wiederverwenden, und brauchst nur die "Nutzdaten".
<oscar> ich dreh durch
<oscar> ich brauche nen vernünftigen vorschlag für automount
<oscar>  nix udev nix autofs nix ivman
<oscar> alles scheisse
<oscar> muss man für jeden usb stick den man daheim findet bzw freunde mitschleppen ne regel erstellen? was is das bitte?
<oscar> ich will das dingen reinstecken und loslegen, so wie das unter gnome (bzw nautilus) auch geht.
<oscar> ja, ich benutze weder gnome noch nautilus.
<Robert_Zenz> oscar, sondern?
<oscar> terminal
<oscar> bzw flux wenn ich grafisch brauch
<oscar> und in flux dann als filemanager mc
<oscar> oder gnome-commander
<oscar> beide können kein automount
<oscar> also. vorschläge, bitte!
<oscar> Robert_Zenz, weißt du was?
<Robert_Zenz> oscar, ne, wollte nur nachfragen.
<oscar> ok. :)
<oscar> sonst jemand...dann bitte schreiben
<bekks> Schreib doch erstmal eine vollständige Frage - statt 30 Zeilen. :)
<bekks> Dann können wir über Antworten reden ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-24
<oscar> nun ja
<oscar> Frage: Wie löse ich windowmanager unabhängig automount?
<oscar> @ bekks besser? :p
<oscar> (steht so, als aussage übrigens weiter oben! :P meine zweite Zeile. nach "ich dreh durch")
<jham> " muss man für jeden usb stick den man daheim findet bzw freunde mitschleppen ne regel erstellen?" <--- das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben
<oscar> yesss
<oscar> her mit den infos. ich bin wissbegierig
<oscar> dann habe ich was falsch verstanden!
<oscar> also wo bist du gerade jham bei udev oder bei autofs?
<jham> ich bin bei nautilus auf der workstation und bei pcmanfm auf dem gnome-freien notebook. aber bei udev muss man nicht fuer _jeden_ usb stick neue regel erstellen. hoechstens fuer device typen
<oscar> devive typen?
<oscar> d.h.? usb stick vs. externe HD vs externe cdrom vs. etc?
<jham> nein. manche werden vom kernel nicht als sdX sondern als mmc device erkannt zb. da ist es klar, fuer mmc muss eine separate regel her, neben sdx
<oscar> ok. muss ich mir genauer anschauen. is aber auch erstmal egal. was wichtiger ist das ich dich richtig verstehe
<oscar> du sagst also, egal welchen usb stick oder cdrom du einlegst anstöpselst oder sonstwas
<jham> ja
<oscar> es wird autogemounted nach /media/
<oscar> correct?
<jham> dann ist halt die regel nicht "KERNEL!="sd[a-z][0-9]"" sondern KERNEL!="mmcblk-blafoobar"
<oscar> k, was is mit auto unmount? das is nicht so toll mit udev, wie machst du das?
<jham> auto unmount? wenn du das ding hardware maessig rausreist, ist nicht mehr viel mit unmount
<oscar> na ja, das es halt unmounted ist BEVOR du es abzeihst.
<oscar> *abziehst
<oscar> das ist ja das nette an autofs.
<oscar> nach x sekunden wird das dingen auto unmounted sozusagen
<jham> oscar: wie moechtest du dem system es mitteilen, dass du vor hast es rauszuziehen?
<oscar> Option --timeout=5 sorgt dabei dafür, dass der Datenträger nach 5 sec. Inaktivität automatisch ausgehängt wird
<oscar> aus  der ubuntu wiki
<jham> es gibt ACTION=="remove"
<jham> bei udev
<oscar> na ja, das betrofft den mountpoint, oder?
<jham> aber rausziehen ohne zuvor explizit unmounten ist eh ungesund
<oscar> eben, des is ja das nette bei autofs
<jham> oscar: da kann auch autofs nicht helfen, wenn die daten nicht fertig geschrieben sind, und du das ding rausziehst
<oscar> klar. aber mit dem timeout wirds ja ungemounted. ich geh natürlich davon aus das ich warte bis die daten fertig sind. kein plan wie udev das handhaben würde.
<jham> und sowas sollte man (auch unter windows) nicht machen
<oscar> deswegen frage ich ja.
<jham> oscar: hilft sowas? http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/udev-mount-and-unmount-external-drive/
<oscar> ich glaube ich versuche dann mal autofs. wenn das nicht geht halte ich mich an deinen vorschlag mit udev
<jham> ich wuerde es bevorzugen, trotzdem manuell zu umounten (oder halt ueber filemanager deiner wahl)
<jham> bei dem link meine ich vor allem die letzte code zeile
<oscar> danke.
<jham> np, wenn es hilft
<oscar> schau ma mal.
<oscar> bei mir is noc früh ;)
<oscar> m. shit
<oscar> ich komme bei autofs nicht weiter
<oscar> ich verstehe nicht wie ich autofs beibringe alles zu mounten was angesteckt wird.
<oscar> usb-stick -fstype=vfat,sync,uid=0,gid=46,umask=007 :/dev/disk/by-uuid/94B46829B4681052
<oscar> das ist ne standart config. wie setze ich da wildcards ein?
<vaduz> hello
<vaduz> hallo
<oscar> jo
<bekks> moin
<vaduz> kennt jemand "scrawl"?
<bekks> ,frag? vaduz 
<shetlandpony> vaduz: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<vaduz> aha
<vaduz> den schreiber von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/StuntRally
<vaduz> I just tried http://www.playdeb.net/software/StuntRally and have a problem there: it won't start.
<vaduz> hm
<vaduz> tja also, jetzt hab ich gefragt :-)
<bekks> "wont start" ist keine brauchbare meldung.
<bekks> Du musst shcon ein bisschen genauer sein ;)
<vaduz> ich denke es ist ein kompilierproblem, da dateien nicht gefunden werden
<vaduz> ich probier jetz erstmal das ppa
<bekks> Wie wäre es mal mit konkreten Fehlermeldungen?
<bekks> Wir wissen ja noch nicht mal, welches Ubuntu Du hast.
<vaduz> :-)
<vaduz> ihr könnt ja mal hellsehen lernen, oder?
<vaduz> :-D
<bekks> Schlechter Scherz.
<vaduz> n
<vaduz> ö
<bekks> Tja, dann hilf Dir selbst.
<vaduz> danke das versuch ich grad
<vaduz> wieso hat eigentlich etwas das sich "menschlichkeit" nennt, tiernamen, dazu noch alliterierte?
<vaduz> nur sone frage
<vaduz> hier isses maverick
<vaduz> aber das problem ist wahrscheinlich sehr speziell, deswegen hab ich nach scrawl gefragt.
<vaduz> danke
<vaduz> jetzt hab ich aber auch ein Problem mit dem ppa, hat das zufällig jemand installiert? "stuntrally"
<vaduz> sudo apt-get install stuntrally \ stuntrally : Hängt ab von: libmygui ist aber nicht installierbar \ Hängt ab von: libogremain-1.7.2 ist aber nicht installierbar ... noch 2 andere
<vaduz> ah, autoremove wahrscheinlich...
<Minipluto> guten Morgen. Ich wollte mal fragen ob Minecraft auch mit Openjdk laufen sollte oder ob ich extra sun java installieren muss.
<Minipluto> hat siche rledigt ;)
<unixp> Ich moechte gerade eine Auflösung manuell in der xorg.conf hinzufügen. Ich stelle gerade fest das die conf Datei garnicht exisitiert /etc/X11.. Wo kann ich alternativ noch eine Auflösung hinzufügen?
<Protector1981> warum muss ich in Maverick eigentlich des nm-applet jedesmal töten und neustarten, um eine Verbindung oder VPN-Verbindung aufbauen zu können? oO
<Protector1981> des nervt...
<Frickelpit> unixp: leg sie an, wenn sie fehlt
<Protector1981> jetzt grad gehts, aber wenn ich in 1-2h schaue, dann kann ich nix mehr klicken...
<omani> ich habe ppp0 und ppp1. wieso werden zwei verbindungen aufgebaut bei boot time?
<omani> werden zwei module geladen oder so
<omani> ?
<omani> also die rp-pppoe .so
<bekks> Wieso werden zwei Module geladen? Wo siehst Du das?
<C_Classic> Hallo. Ich möchte mir einen neuen Bildschirm mit Touchscreen kaufen. Gibts da irgendwas zum Thema Kompatibilität mit Ubuntu zu beachten? Der Bildschirm, den ich mir rausgesucht hätte wäre eine Acer T231Hbmid. (USB-Touch)
<C_Classic> *ein Acer ...
<bekks> ,hcl? C_Classic 
<shetlandpony> C_Classic: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<C_Classic> Entweder bin ich zu blöd zum suchen oder ich find nur einen unterstützten MultiTouch-Bildschirm (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/HardwareSupport )
<hdp> Dann gibt es eben bisher nur diesen einen Eintrag.
<PBeck> hi
<schweegi> ich bekomme nur noch lila farbige streifen auf dem bildschirm, nachdem ich den fglrx entfernt hatte. foto: http://img703.imageshack.us/i/foto0146x.jpg/
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich das problem gelöst?
<defpon> hi, weiß jmd wie ich eine domain z.b. rss.somedomain.net lokal auf eine andere umleiten kann z.b. auf rss.anotherdomain.net - über das hosts file gehts wohl nicht ...
<defpon> .. da der server keine eigene ip hat
<dAnjou> alias
<defpon> bzw. die domain
<defpon> alias?
<dAnjou> vergiss, was ich sagte
<defpon> schade
<defpon> dachte es wäre so leicht
<dAnjou> isses n apache?
<defpon> eigentl möchte ich es vermeiden dass auf dem loopback ein apache läuft
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> Was hat jetzt der Apache auf localhost damit zu tun?
<defpon> in der hosts auf 127.0.01 routen und dann mit nem script wäre alles klar
<bekks> m(
<dAnjou> ich versteh dein problem, glaub ich, noch nich
<bekks> Schonmal was von DNS Servern gehört?
<bekks> Setz einen lokalen auf, und konfiguriere ihn für deine Zwecke passend.
<dAnjou> defpon: werd mal ausführlicher .. wenn ich deine frage jetz nochmal so lese, kann alles mögliche gemeint sein
<schweegi> bekks, weist Du wie ich das teil wieder ans laufen bekomme?
<bekks> schweegi: Nein. Aber ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass du fglrx wieder installieren solltest.
<defpon> ich möchte rss.feedsportal.com umgehen, habe dazu schon ein php script geschrieben, jetzt muß ich nur noch die domain auf meine leiten
<schweegi> bekks, ich weiß aber nicht wie, denn sobald ich ubuntu in grub auswähle schaltet der bildschirm um und man sieht nur noch die besagten lila streifen
<bekks> schweegi: per livecd und chroot?
<dAnjou> defpon: bist du der betreiber des servers hinter der domain, oder was?
<dAnjou> du drückst dich nich klar aus
<bekks> Am einfachsten konfiguriert man ja den anderen Server um...
<schweegi> bekks, da sagst du was, stimmt. ich versuchs mal.. danke für den tipp
<defpon> dAnjou: rss.feedsportal.com ist ein werbungs gateway, der eine werbung zwischen schaltet
<bekks> defpon: Und?
<bekks> defpon: Du musst schon vollständige Infos liefern - bitte :)
<defpon> ich dachte das kann ich mit nem kleinen php script umgehen, das ist auch schon fertig und tut, jetzt fehlt nur noch das re-routing
<dAnjou> defpon: du willst also requests von DIR als nutzer auf ne andere domain umleiten?
<defpon> rss.feedsportal.com/link_zur_news
<bekks> Warum umleiten? Warum nicht einfach blockieren? :)
<defpon> also im RSS reader - click auf ein link - link zeit werbung via feedsportal mit <weiter > link zur eigentl. news
<dAnjou> sprich, wenn du oder ein programm diese domain anfragt, sollte umgeleitet werden und von ner anderen domain geantwortet werden?
<defpon> bingo
<dAnjou> ,dnsmasq? defpon 
<shetlandpony> defpon, Dnsmasq ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq - Weitere Infos im query ...
<defpon> danke, das hat mir gefehlt
<TheInfinity> ,bot? defpon
<shetlandpony> defpon: ich bin ein bot ;p
<defpon> wie kein pony? manno
<schweegi> bekks, fglrx ist installiert, fährt auch hoch - bleibt aber mit deaktiviertem plymouth schwarz und mit aktiviertem plymouth rein lila, aber diesmal ohne streifen
<bekks> schweegi: Ich habe keine ATI, und kann Dir nicht helfen.
<schweegi> gut bleibt halt nur neuinstallation. warte ich aber lieber auf natty ehe ich wieder alles neu mache.. trotzdem danke
<bekks> schweegi: Backup einspielen?
<schweegi> bekks, habe nur ein backup meiner /home-Partition, wird mir nicht viel bringen
<schweegi> habe auch eins von remastersys, das ist jedoch schon ca. 6 wochen alt von den programmen her
<Guschtel> naja solange nur der bildschirm schwarz bleibt kommt man ja mit bootcd noch an alle daten...
<schweegi> eben, und die /home-Partitiom liegt ohnehin gesondert auf der 2. internen platte des notebooks
<Guschtel> mach davon nen backup. flott
<bekks> Guschtel: Er hat eins davon...
<Guschtel> ah okay, verlesen
<schweegi> ist KDE 4.6.2 eigentlich bei Kubuntu 11.04 dabei oder "erst" die 4.6?
<Frickelpit> schweegi: google sagt dir bestimmt die antwort, ansonsten gibt es da noch packages.ubuntu.com
<fliegenderfrosch> schweegi: 4.6.2
<Oins> Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, wie ich Bluetooth per default deaktivieren kann? Ich möchte es im Bios nicht komplett deaktivieren, aber da ich es nur sehr selten nutzte, würde ich es gerne per default deaktiviert haben um akku zu sparen.
<schweegi> fliegenderfrosch, danke :)
<Fuchs> Oins: welches Notebookmodell?  Gibt diverse Moeglichkeiten, je nach dem
<Oins> Fuchs: Dell Latitude E6400
<Fuchs> hm. Du kannst mit rfkill schauen, ob es einen killswitch dafuer gibt, eine Moeglichkeit. Das Modul entladen ist eine weitere, oder den Dienst stoppen (sudo stop bluez) eine weitere
<Fuchs> all das ginge dann in die rc.local 
<Oins> wenn ich das modul "bluetooth" in die blacklist aufnehme, würde das schon helfen?
<Fuchs> das waere unklug, bei Bedarf willst Du es ja laden 
<Fuchs> modprobe -r waere da wohl intelligenter 
<fliegenderfrosch> Oins: speichern die Gnome Einstellungen den Zustand nicht?
<bekks> fliegenderfrosch: Nö.
<Oins> fliegenderfrosch: hab ich schon versucht, aber speziell bluetooth interessiert gnome scheinbar nicht
<Oins> Fuchs: ok, danke für den Tip. Hab mir jetzt ein script geschrieben das die module rausnimmt und in rc.local rein gepackt. mal schaun ob das so klappt.
<Oins> Da fällt mir noch was ein. Wie kann ich per default die Lautsprecher auf niedrigste stufe und mute stellen? kann mich so dunkel erinnern dass man das mit alsamixer mal speichern konnte, aber finde die option nicht mehr
<Fuchs> amixer sset <irgendwas>   waere eine Moeglichkeit
<Fuchs> oder mit alsactl store, wobei das dann wohl pulse nicht interessiert
<Oins> und wie bringe ich das pulse bei? hilft hier das speichern der aktuellen gnome Sitzung?
<Fuchs> vermutlich nein, aber amixer geht auf jeden Fall 
<Oins> Fuchs: ok, dann versuch ich das darüber. danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> synatx ist amixer sset <Name> <Wert><+/-> 
<Fuchs> also z.B.  amixer sset Master 20- 
<Fuchs> resp. sset Master mute  / sset Master unmute 
<oscar> moin auch
<oscar> frage: welchen terminal emulator nutzt man hier. ich will transparenz und umlaute vernünftig haben. außerdem resourcen schonend.
<oscar> vorschläge?
<TheInfinity> stinknormales gnome terminal?
<oscar> haha resourcenschonend, eh?
<oscar> außerdem ich  nix gnome ;p
<Protector1981> o.O
<Frickelpit> oscar: woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn du das nicht sagst?
<TheInfinity> oscar: ah, sorry, habe mich in der kristallkugel geirrt.
<oscar> na ja, ich könnte ja gnome terminal trotzdem starten.vergiss einfach die aussage ich nix gnome, wichtiger ist, dass gnometemrinal nicht resourcenschonend ist.
<Protector1981> transparenz und ressourcenschonend?
<Frickelpit> wer sagt das?
<oscar> Protector1981, ja
<oscar> zB eterm, aber der kann ja keine umlaute :(
<oscar> wer sagt das? top
 * TheInfinity steigt dann hier aus. ressourcenschonend in der heftigkeit bei nem terminal ... ich sag nix mehr.
<oscar> TheInfinity, ganz einfach: ich starte fluxbox mit zwei terminals auf dem desktop eingebettet auf nem netbook um zB newsbeuter oder top auf den desktop zu zeichnen. wenn ich hier schon viele resourcen verballer is mit dem netbook ni mehr zu machen. 
<oscar> deswegen frage ich.
<Frickelpit> oscar: 3x gnome-terminal auf, top sagt max. 1,5%MEM wird genutzt, eee 1005HA-M
<oscar> ja, 1,5% :p
<oscar> aus interesse (ich habs nie ausprobiert) mach das mal mit aterm
<Protector1981> 0.9%
<Frickelpit> nö, wozu? mir reicht das gnome-terminal völlig
<Protector1981> bei 3 Terminals
<oscar> thx.
<Protector1981> eigentlich 4
<oscar> Frickelpit, mir halt nicht ;)
<oscar> Protector1981, das klingt nicht so verkehrt. 
<oscar> übrigens guter eee, hab den gleichen.
<oscar> ich werds mal versuchen mit gnome temrinal ob der mir bekommt...hatte bisher alles durch. aber meistens gehen entweder transarenz nicht oder umlaute nicht.
<oscar> *alles = fast alles ;)
<Protector1981> wozu brauchst du denn unbedingt transparenz?
<oscar> Protector1981, ich will, wie gesagt, 2 temrinals auf dem desktop eingettet haben.
<oscar> ohne border/scrollbar etc
<Protector1981> tilda?
<oscar> aterm -geometry 80x24+0+0 -tr +sb -bl &
<oscar> so zB
<oscar> na ja, das beste an tilda is ja, das es wie quake (so oder so ähnlich) wie in spielen die console runterfährt. wegen border oder trans, das können andere auch
<oscar> so, wens noch interessiert. habe mein terminal egfunden. rxvt-unicode
<oscar> ist der nachfolger von aterm. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rxvt-unicode
<mosez> hm... hat man noch viel schlimmes zu befuerchten wenn man sich natty installiert?
<Frickelpit> ja
<mosez> dann wuerd noch die frage bleiben ob unity oder gnome-shell...
<mosez> frickelpit: hat man? in 4 tagen ist doch release
<Frickelpit> und?
<mosez> naja wenn ein projekt 4 tage vor der fertigstellung steht sollten wohl wenn dann nur noch kleinere maengel vorhanden sein...
<mosez> sollten...
<_pingu> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Garmin_eTrex_Serie besagt, dass ich /etc/udev/rules.d/51-garmin.rules  anlegen soll, angegebene Zeile reinb, Neustart und das Gerät wird erkannt. Jedoch kommt kein PopUp o.ä., wen ich es anschließe. WIe greif ich darauf zu?
<monkeyD> wenn ich mit apt-get install programm was installiere, wie ist der befehl um zu wissen wo das programm installiert ist ?
<BuZZ-T> dpkg -L <paketname> zeigt alle Dateien die mit dem Paket installiert wurden
<BuZZ-T> allerdings auch Ordner, nicht nur Dateien
<_pingu> niemand?
<deem> ,geduld? _pingu 
<shetlandpony> _pingu: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<_pingu> gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Garmin_eTrex_Serie hab ich /etc/udev/rules.d/51-garmin.rules angelegt, Neustart und das Gerät angeschlossen. NIchts passiert, obwohl ich es aktiviert habe. Was muss ich tun?
<deem> ,geduld? _pingu 
<shetlandpony> _pingu: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<b34bb> :D
<deem> mein gott. ist das denn so schwer?
<deem> oh ein text. schnell meine frage nochmal posten.
<_pingu> deem: geduld oder die usb erkennung?
<Frickelpit> lol
<deem> >_>
<sdx23> _pingu: Mit gpsbabel beispielsweise.
<_pingu> sdx23: hab ich bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenStreetMap/Programme gesehen.  jedoch kann nur MapSource auch wieder rein schreiben. Das hab ich über WIne laufen. Jedoch erkennt es das Gerät nicht. Muss ich etwas manuell mounten o.ä.?
<sdx23> _pingu: Den dort beschriebenen Symlink hast du gesetzt?
<_pingu> sdx23: welchen symlink?
<sdx23> _pingu: Aus dem Artikel, den du mir verlinkt hast.
<_pingu> sdx23: ok, danke. jedoch tauch /ttyUSB0 unterhalb von dev nach anschluss und aktivierung des geräts nicht auf.
<sdx23> _pingu: Ausgabe von "lsusb" und "dmesg | tail -n40" bitte in ein Nopaste.
<_pingu> sdx23: http://pastebin.com/ibPdyNTR
<sdx23> Der Treiber fehlt, würde ich meinen.
<_pingu> sdx23: und wie bekomm ich den drauf? finden tu ich ihn unter ~/.wine/drive_c/Garmin/USB_Drivers
<sdx23> _pingu: Das ist er nicht. Was sagt apt-cache policy libusb #?
<_pingu> sdx23: Paket libusb kann nicht gefunden werden
<sdx23> libusb-0.1-4 ist's wohl.
<_pingu> sdx23: die war schon drauf
<sdx23> _pingu: lsmod | grep usb # sagt was?
<_pingu> sdx23: http://pastebin.com/hAjBWAHG
<sdx23> hm, ich vermisse usbserial. Woher ist der Kernel?
<_pingu> sdx23: von den offiziellen quellen, oder wie meinst du deine frage
<sdx23> Ja. Da sollte das bei sein und dann auch geladen werden.
<_pingu> sdx23: was kann ich tun?
<sdx23> _pingu: war es denn vorhanden, bevor du die udev regel angelegt hast?
<BuZZ-T> monkeyD: so, jetzt besser hier als im Query :)
<BuZZ-T> wenn du wissen möchtest wo ein installiertes Programm liegt, kannst du auch "which <programm>" machen
<BuZZ-T> monkeyD: mehr Information, zB config Dateien oder ähnliches kann du noch mit "whereis <programm>" bekommen
<BuZZ-T> dpkg -L gibt halt den kompletten Inhalt eines Paketes wieder
<ring0> kann man in gnome einstellen, dass dateien, die man auf dem desktop abgelegt hat, nicht auf allen arbeitsflächen angezeigt werden?
<monkeyD> für was ist der ornder applications gut bzw was representiert er ?
<BuZZ-T> meinst du den Reiter oben im Panel? Da werden grafische Programme nach Kategorie eingeordnet
<_pingu> sdx23: weiß ich nicht. soll ich sie löschen und schauen?
<monkeyD> BuZZ-T: nein ich meinte den ornder application, da sind programme mit deren icons drin wie oppenoffice etc
<_pingu> ich probier das mal. bis gleich
<deem> monkeyD: du meinst unter /usr/share?
<_pingu> sdx23: usbserial wird von lsmod | grep usb auch nach löschen der regel + udev neustart nicht angezeigt.
<ppq> monkeyD: das sind die .desktop dateien, die in dem fall als programmstarter genutzt werden.. das sind die, die im menü landen
<ppq> monkeyD: wenn du mehr drüber wissen willst, guck einfach mal mit dem texteditor rein. und lies den ubuntuusers wiki artikel zu .desktop dateien
<sdx23> _pingu: auf Anhieb keine weitere Idee.
<monkeyD> ppq: hast du nen link?
<ppq> ,menue? monkeyD
<monkeyD> deem: genau die, wie es aussieht ist das so was ähnliches wie die verknüpfungen vom startmenü von windows :)
<shetlandpony> monkeyD, Menue ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menue - Weitere Infos im query ...
<monkeyD> ich habe im bin ordner einige programme gefunden, habe sie dann entweder kopiert oder eine verknüpfung erstellt aber ich hatte 2 probleme
<monkeyD> entweder sie liefen nicht
<monkeyD> oder das icon war falsch
<monkeyD> wieso ?
<ppq> monkeyD: meinst du /usr/bin? da liegen ausführbare dateien, KEINE .desktop dateien, letztere sind nicht ausführbar (das macht erst die desktopumgebung)
<monkeyD> wie kann ich eine ausführbare datei, zb vlc zu einer desktop datei machen?
<ppq> monkeyD: ausführbare dateien können bspw. shellscripte oder binaries sein, die haben halt kein icon. wenn du einen hübschen starter willst, erstell dir ne .desktop datei mit icon
<ppq> monkeyD: lies halt den artikel ;)
<ppq> genau das ist da recht gut erklärt
<monkeyD> ok danke, macht jetzt mehr sinn :)
<monkeyD> ich wollte schon versuchen mit "starten mit gnome" zu suchen
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<monkeyD> einen starter habe ich auch hinbekommen
<monkeyD> wo steckt eigentlich der sinn dahinter das ich eine ausführbare datei nicht im desktop starten kann und sie erst in einer desktop datei umwandeln muss ?
<Fuchs> seit wann muss man das? 
<ppq> monkeyD: du kannst eine ausführbare datei durchaus direkt aus dem dateimanager heraus starten
<ppq> es ging doch jetzt nur um's icon?
<_pingu> sdx23: nachdem ich wie hier http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?12,4546 beschrieben vorgegangen bin, wird ttyUSB0 erkannt. MapSource zeigt es bisher noch nicht an. Ich start mal neu. bis gleich. danke schon mal soweit!
<monkeyD> das ist der geringe problem, mom ich restarte meine virtualmas
<monkeyD> nebenbei habe ich eine frage, kann ich den rand meiner fenster dicker machen mit gconf-editor oder so?
<Fuchs> noe
<Fuchs> das macht das Theme von Deiner Fensterverwaltung, also metacity oder compiz
<monkeyD> schade das es keine möglichkeit gibt den rand etwas dicker zu machen aber ok
<Fuchs> gibt es, anderes theme nehmen
<monkeyD> kennst du eine die einen dickeren rand hat ?
<Fuchs> nein
<_pingu> MapSource erkennt mein Gamirn Navi noch nicht. Daher hab ich  gpsbabel -i garmin -f /dev/ttyUSB0 -o kml -O test.kml probiert und bekomm: [ERROR] GPS_Packet_Read: Timeout.  No data received. GARMIN:Can't init /dev/ttyUSB0  was kann ich tun?
<laod> Hallo, wie kann ich diesen Befehl in meine ssh_config in /etc/ssh/ssh_config einsetzen? $ echo "ServerAliveInterval 120" >> /etc/ssh/ssh_config mir bricht ständig die Verbindung ab, wenn ich mal kurz z.B unten bin wegen inaktivität
<_pingu> reicht modprobe modulname um ein paket dem kernel hinzuzufügen?
<Nightwolf> laod: der befehl macht doch genau was du willst oder nicht?
<_pingu> hat sich erledigt
<laod> /etc/ssh/ssh_config: line 2: Bad configuration option: $
<laod> erhalte ich nun
<laod> sollte ich dies vielleicht ohne $ echo "" setzen?
<rumpe1> laod, '$ echo ""'  in einer config-file? o.O
<laod> hmm :D
<laod> gibt es dann eine anderen loesung damit ich nicht nach x minuten die verbindung verliere?
<laod> entfernte ssh config kann ich bearbeiten
<deem> laod: was _genau_ gibst du denn in deine shell ein?
<laod> ssh name@host danach erhalte ich diese nachricht von oben
<laod> also mir geht es darum das mir z.b centerim sagt verbindung bagebrochen wenn ich nach 10 min wider komme
<deem> laod: nein. um den befehl in die config zu schreiben
<rumpe1> laod, laut man ssh_config klingt serveraliveinterval doch nach was in der richtung...
<deem> wenn dein ssh an $ rummeckert, scheinst du da irgendwas falsches einzutragen. schau mal in deine config, was da am ende steht
<Nightwolf> laod: du musst "echo "ServerAliveInterval 120" >> /etc/ssh/ssh_config" in die console eingeben (ohne ")
<rumpe1> Nightwolf, das wird so wohl kaum gehen
<Nightwolf> rumpe1: ja, du musst natürlich root sein dafür
<rumpe1> eher schon echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /etc/ssh/...
<deem> hä?
<deem> ein >> hängt doch die zeile an die datei an
<deem> und wenn man mit einer root shell arbeitet. ohne sudo. dann geht das auch
<Nightwolf> deem: ja, aber das geht nur als root
<rumpe1> root shell... wer macht denn sowas? ;)
<deem> rumpe1: nict per root einloggen, aber per su zu root wechseln zb
<laod> danke für eure hilfe
<laod> klappt nun etwas anders
<_pingu> http://pastebin.com/CgQhBWRx eine empfehlung was ich nun machen soll?
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/garmindev/+bug/657425 und https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/garmindev/+question/128635 lesen
<_pingu> dadrc: ok, geht. was beudeutet ich mixe repos? ich darf nicht mal aptidude mal dpkg mal apt-get nehmen?
<dadrc> Ich tippe auf: Du installierst Pakete, die nicht für deine Ubuntu-Version gedacht sind
<k1l> _pingu: repos(sitories) sind die quellen. also fremdquellen und quellen für verschiedene ubuntu versionen
<_pingu> ist es ok aptidude, apt-get etc parallel zu nutzen?
<k1l> aptitude und apt-get sollte man wohl nicht mixen
<dadrc> (aber das ist nicht die Quelle deines Problems)
<_pingu> dadrc: verstanden
<_pingu> welches nutz ich in zukunft am besten?
<k1l> dadrc: richtig. die frage war nur noch offen :)
<dadrc> klar, war keine Kritik, k1l. tut mir leid, wenn das so rüberkam
<dadrc> _pingu, soweit ich weiß, ist es Geschmackssache. "Offiziell" wird bei Ubuntu apt-get benutzt.
<_pingu> danke
<PBeck> hey
<Wedelwolf> wie kann ich mein touchpad EFFEKTIV abschalten?
<Fuchs> synclient TouchpadOff=1 
<dadrc> Was heißt effektiv? Und was für Hardware hast du da?
<Wedelwolf> dadrc n touchpad das sich nicht mit den "einstullen
<Wedelwolf> eins.... 
<Wedelwolf> *Einstellungen -> maus deaktivieren laesst
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: geht der obige Befehl? 
<Wedelwolf> jep
<Fuchs> gut, dann nimm den 
<Wedelwolf> jetzt kann ich das einfach mit =0 machen und dann gehts wieder?
<Fuchs> jap 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: wenn Du es bei jedem Boot haben willst: in die rc.local schreiben. Ich persoenlich wurede es auf eine Taste binden
<Wedelwolf> jetzt noch ne frage... kann ich mein bild um ... 1/4 drehen?
<PolitikerALT> Wenn der Bildschirmtreiber das unterstützt: Ja
<PolitikerALT> System → Einstellungen → Bildschirme → Rotation
<PolitikerALT> Meiner unterstützt es z.B. nicht :-( (Nvidia)
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: kannst Du, mit xrandr -o 
<Fuchs> nvidia kann das auch, entgegen der Aussage von PolitikerALT 
<Fuchs> aber Du hast ja keine nvidia 
<Wedelwolf> Yah.
<Wedelwolf> klar kanners
<Wedelwolf> intelschrott... hat schon bei win funktioniert
<Wedelwolf> ty
<PolitikerALT> Also ich kann bei "Rotation" nur "Normal" auswählen
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, Grosser 
<Wedelwolf> ich alles.
<Fuchs> PolitikerALT: Du magst mal     Option         "RandRRotation" "true"  probieren
<PolitikerALT> Ich dachte die xorg.conf gehört der Vergangenheit an?
<PolitikerALT> ups, ich hab den nv-Treiber laufen
<Wedelwolf> schade nur dass die maus spinnt
<rumpe1> vielleicht mit xrandr --transform ... ?
<Fuchs> rumpe1: es geht mit -o. 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: definiere "spinnt" 
<rumpe1> ah... oder -o ^^
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs ich kann nicht definieren x) sie stimmt nicht, ich glaub die achsens sind alle verscoben wenn das bild gedreht is
<Fuchs> natuerlich, das ist Sinn der Sache
<Fuchs> die dreht sich mit, kann man m.W. aber auch ausschalten oder mitdrehen, moment
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: http://www.wetab-community.com/index.php?/topic/11785-kubuntu-1010-screen-rotate-und-dbus/   << siehe die xinput Befehle 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3mwseat | (K)Ubuntu 10.10 screen-rotate und dbus... - WeTab Community
<PolitikerNEU> Ok, ich nehme alles zurück. Nvidia unterstützt die Bildschirmroration problemlos ... allerdings ist es ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, so zu arbeiten
<PolitikerNEU> Kann man das Touchpad auch um 90° drehen?
<Fuchs> PolitikerNEU: je nach Treiber mit xinput oder synclient, ja
<PolitikerNEU> und btw: Irgendwas dürfte mit dem X-Server nicht stimmen: Ich habe vorher die xorg.conf geändert, den x-server beendet und eigentlich sollte er dann mit den neuen Einstellungen starten - aber er startete gar nicht
<PolitikerNEU> danke, moment
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... so brauche ich das eh doch nicht, dann noch eine letzte Frage: Kann ich einstellen, dass, wenn mein Bildschirm gedreht ist, das Panel oben & unten ist, sonst aber links & rechts?
<Fuchs> das muss dann jemand beantworten mit Gnome, sorry
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... eigentlich müsste ich da fast alle Oberflächen anpassen ...
<dadrc> Man müsste sich mit dem gconf-tool was bauen können, der entsprechende Key dürfte /apps/panel/toplevels/<name>/orientation sein
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... naja, ich glaube ich werde das längerfristig eh nicht einsetzen, der Bildschirm dürfte nicht optimal dafür geeignet sein irgendwie
<PolitikerNEU> Und sehr stabil ist das ganze auch nicht
<Fussel> ist auch eher gedacht, wenn man viel mit dokumenten arbeitet :)
<Wedelwolf> und mit drehbaren bildschirmen
<Wedelwolf> mein letzter chef hatte so einen
<Fussel> (den monitor auf die seite kippen)
<Fussel> japs
<PolitikerNEU> Ja, das kann gut sein :-) - Ich habe hier nur den Laptop ...
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Ich nutze wpa_supplicant von Hand, um mich zu WLan Netzwerken zu verbinden. Gibt es eine einfache Methode, um sich erfolgreich an einem WPA/WPA2 mixed mode Netzwerk anzumelden?
<NTQ> wie kann ich denn eine Dateioperation mit Nautilus abbrechen? Ich hab auf das X geklickt, weil nichts mehr passiert ist, aber jetzt passiert noch weniger
<NTQ> iotop hat auch gesagt, dass keine daten mehr fließen und die festplatte blinkte auch nicht mehr. keine ahnung, warum.
<user82> hi. hat jemand ne ahnung warum rc.local nicht geht und "sudo modprobe blablubb" dann einwandfrei geht wenn ich gebootet habe?
<Fuchs> user82: nicht geht ist keine sonderlich gute Fehlermeldung. Bekommst Du Fehlermeldungen? Wie sieht der Dateiinhalt aus? 
<user82> modprobe samsung-backlight
<fr00d> NTQ: Du kannst mal xkill probieren und die Fenster abschießen. Damit werden wahrscheinlich die operativen Prozesse im Hintergrund auch gekillt.
<user82> exit 0
<user82> und ein errorlog gibts für rc.local wohl leider nirgends?
<Fuchs> user82: noe, aber das Modul ist dann nicht geladen? 
<fr00d> user82: Dan bau dir doch selbst eins und leite die Meldungen in eine entsprechende Datei um.
<Fuchs> user82: fuer Module sollte man btw. sowieso andere Optionen nutzen
<Fuchs> user82: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kernelmodule#Module-automatisch-laden  << lesen :) 
<user82> wie leite ich die meldung um @ fr00d
<Fuchs> > datei 
<fr00d> command >> datei
<Fuchs> aber eben, ich wuerde das nicht so machen 
<user82> Fuchs, ich muss es blacklisten und danach laden, ist ein workaround
<Fuchs> resp. eher &> datei, dann ist stderr auch noch dabei 
<Fuchs> user82: gut, das klingt nach Gebastel. Warum? 
<fr00d> Fuchs hat Recht, warum nutzt du nicht die entsprechende Modulkonfiguration unter /etc?
<NTQ> fr00d: ok, danke. das probier' ich das nächste mal. hab jetzt einfach die festplatte rausgezogen, weil da eh nur gelesen wurde. danach hat sich der prozess irgendwann selbst gekillt
<NTQ> bzw. normal beendet
<fr00d> Hmm, ich sollte keine Frage stellen, wenn ich schon wieder abhauen will. Bin wieder weg, ciao.
<user82> weil es geht..ehrlichgesagt weiß keiner warum. aber es hat in maverick und natty geklappt und jetz hab ich wieder maverick drauf und es geht nichtmehr genau das selbe vorgehen
<Fuchs> user82: warum musst Du es dann blacklisten? 
<Fuchs> user82: vielleicht ist der Ausfuehrungszeitpunkt ein Problem, deswegen die Fragen
<user82> weil es wenn es zu früh gestartet wird ein "glackern" gibt der hintergrundbeleuchtung
<user82> flackern
<user82> genau..wenn es zu früh startet gibts probleme
<user82> ich leite mal in ne textdatei um.
<Fuchs> okay, das ist interessant, aber sollte trotzdem dann gehen mit rc.local. Wobei in dem Fall ein Starten _nach_ X sinnvoll sein koennte
<user82> kann ich auch > datei1 >> datei2 machen um beides abzufangen? (stdout und stderr wenn ich nicht irre)
<user82> der neue kernel kann endlich ohne ne ppa angeblich die samsung netbooks...das war das einzige was immer zeit gekostet hat einzurichten
<NTQ> ohmann... bei irgendeiner datei kopiert er nicht mehr weiter und ich seh nicht welche... -.-
<sdx23> ,umleitung? user82 
<shetlandpony> user82, umleitung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<user82> aha..die umleitung tut garnix. kann es sein dass die rc.local aus irgendeinem grund nicht gestartet wird?
<user82> also exit 0 ist def. nach dem befehl!
<Fuchs> die ist an sich ziemlich egal 
<Fuchs> darf ich mal ein ls -l /etc/rc.local sehen? 
<user82> rc.local war nicht ausführbar in dne dateiattributen...peinlich
<user82> nochmal eben rebooten jetz sollts gehn
<Fuchs> genau deswegen wollte ich das sehen :) 
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg 
<user82> jo sorry...aber da kam ich erstmal nicht drauf dass der fehler so banal zu finden ist..es geht natürlich 1a jetzt
<user82> danke an alle die hier geholfen haben!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<hardy> hallo! bekomme immer von stunnel die fehlermeldung "cannat resolv....", hat jemand einen tip wie ich das ändern kann?
<schweegi> weiß jemand wie ich das nm-applet von GNOME in KDE ans laufen bekomme? ich will den networkmanager von KDE entfernen und den von GNOME installieren
<schweegi> der von GNOME ist schon von mir installiert worden - will ich ihn starten, sagt mir das terminal das bereits eine instanz liefe. killall knetworkmanager bewirkt allerdings nix (was ich über google gefunden habe)
<dAnjou> ich hab hier n problem unter 10.04 mit dem deutschen wörterbuch für thunderbird. ich habs schon runtergeladen und "manuell" aus dem addon-dialog installieren lassen und auch über den addon-browser gesucht und installiert, aber jedesmal nachm neustart ist nix zu sehen unter "erweiterungen" und im entsprechenden dialog gibts auch kein deutsches wörterbuch.
<dAnjou> was geht da nich richtig?
<dAnjou> ah, verdammt. es kann daran liegen, dass mein tb-profil auf der windows-partition liegt
<ring0> mit welchem tool kann ich am einfachsten im terminal dateien zusammenfügen? geht das mit cat?
<Fuchs> dafuer wurde cat geschrieben
<ring0> 'cat part* > part' so einfach?
<Fuchs> ich wuerde >> nehmen, und * ist in dem Fall nicht so intelligent, weil * auch fuer kein Zeichen stehen kann
<Fuchs> was fuer Dateien sind das? 
<ring0> zerstückelte iso
<ring0> statt * nehm ich dann ?
<Fuchs> nimm *, aber pack es in eine Datei mit neuem Namen 
<Fuchs> ohne part 
<ring0> vielleicht geschickter, danke :)
<ring0> es gibt ja sogar das umgekehrte tool split, ich bin begeistert
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-16
<bullgard4> Wie kann man sich bei askubuntu die Liste der vorhandenen tags anzeigen lassen?
<LetoTheII> bullgard4: du weisst genau dass das offtopic ist.
<dreamon__> Wie kann man unter unity die Hintergrundbeleuchtung regeln? Unter gnome2 gabs mal ein panel app.. 
<ben1u> dreamon__: gehst unter Systemeinstellungen dann auf Helligkeit
<dreamon__> ben1u, ah unter screen gibt es das.. danke .. Kriegt man das auch auch irgendwie in ein panel?
<ben1u> sicher aber wie weiß ich nicht
<dreamon__> ben1u, ;) Danke
<Sardah> #ubuntu-de+1
<db> morgen
<db>  ich hab hier gerade schwerwiegende probleme mit der installation von ubuntu 11.10 (amd64). Nach mehrmaligem anlauf lief der installer durch, aber danach bootet das system nicht.. das bootloader menü wird angezeigt, aber wenn ich dann booten will sehe ich nur einen einsamen blinkenden cursor auf dem bildschirm und es geschieht anscheinend nichts weiter.
<db> habe ich irgendwelche diagnosemöglichkeiten?
<db> die hardware ist ein dell "xps 8300", intel core i7 mit 8gb ram, falls das was hilft
<deem> db: kannst du  mit "strg+alt+f[1-6]" auf ein anderes tty wechseln?
<db> also auf f1 verschwindet der blinkede cursor...
<db> auf den anderen erscheint er wieder
<db> irgendwas scheint da also schon noch zu laufen
<dadrc> db, interne grafikkarte?
<db> nein, irgendne nvidia
<deem> optimus?
<db> optimus? ist das ne grafikkarte? ich weiss es leider nicht genau
<db> koennte es aber wohl rausfinden
<db> wohlgemerkt, es lief vorher ubuntu 11.10 mit 32bit darauf, da hat alles funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> !away > migerh_work 
<kubine>  migerh_work: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<dadrc> db, was hattest du denn für probleme mit der installation?
<dadrc> und deem, der xps ist ein Desktoprechner, da sollte kein Optimus drin sein
<db> also das war seltsam, ich hab es zuerst mit einem usb-stick und dann mit einer cd versucht, beide male ist der bootprozess (also booten vom installationsimage) nach der hardwareerkennung zum stillstand gekommen (zumindest vermute ich das, also es wurde zb die erkennung der HID devices und scsi geräte auf dem bildschirm gelogt, dann war fertig)
<db> nach x versuchen ging es dann auf einmal ...
<db> ach moment, jetzt fällt mir noch ein, ich glaube ich hab dann noch bei "more options" no acpi angekreuzt...
<db> vielleicht... moment
<db> nein, also mit acpi=off passiert auch nichts weiter
<db> wann wurden eigentlich reset-taster abgeschafft? das nervt undheimlich da jedesmal das ding aus- und einzuschalten
<db> *stossseufzer* ... computer sind doof.
<deem> db: du könntest versuchen mit einer livecd zu booten und die parameter "quiet" und "splash" aus "/etc/default/grub" zu löschen und dann damit zu booten, damit due siehst, wo der hängenbleibt
<db> ah, ok, das kann ich ja auch mit grub entfernen
<deem> oder so
<db> aha... also... viel passiert gar nicht, zuletzt kommt "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done."
<db> er scheint also im wesentlichen nur das initrd image zu laden und dann aufzuhoeren. wenn ich das mal so interpretieren darf.
<db> ich... installiers nochmal.
<db> also welche paritionen primary oder extended sind, oder wo die auf ner 1tb platte rumschwimmen, ist ja nach wie vor egal, oder?
<deem> joa
<bullgard4> db: Hast Du Dir /var/log/boot.log angesehen?
<db> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105263/ubuntu-11-10-wont-boot-on-dell-xps-8300  witzig... beschreibt genau das gleiche problem.. bin sogar in australien ...
<kubine> Title: screen - Ubuntu 11.10 wont boot on Dell XPS 8300 - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<db> bullgard4, noch nicht
<db> allerdings hab ich nichts mit "nomodeset" gemacht. hm
<bullgard4> db: Dieses Log zeigt, ob die allerersten Boot-Schritte erfolgreich verlaufen.
<db> bleibt nur die frage wie ich da dran komme. ich kriege ja nichtmal ne shell. und er scheint ja auch noch nichtmal die platte zu mounten
<db> (würde mich also wundern, wenn das boot log überhaupt geschrieben wird ;) )
<bullgard4> Na, das hat Dir doch schon jemand gesagt: Nimm eine Live-CD zur Hilfe und boote von der.
<db> ja klar, ich kann nachgucken, aber wie gesagt, würde mich wundern wenn es da was loggen konnte... ich werd's nachher probieren
<bullgard4> Ja.
<patr|ck> moin
<patr|ck> wie kann ich bei Ubuntu 12.04 ein menü erhalten mit den installierten apps sortiert nach gruppen?
<deem> patr|ck: *jedihandbewegung* du willst in #ubuntu-de+1 fragen
<db> +1? steht das für die betaversion oder wie?
<deem> richtig
<db> gut zu wissen.ich lad gerade das 12.04 image runter. wenn das auch nicht läuft auf meinem dell, kann ichs ja der beta in die schuhe schieben. ;-)
<deem> hier werden nur stable und supported releases supportet. für beta gibts die +1 channel
<db> gibts auch nen channel wo ich kurz nen anfall kriegen kann? da wär mir nämlich jetzt total danach :-)
<db> der 12.04 installer bleibt nämlich auch stecken. ;-)
<deem> db: #jammern
<db> hey, da kenn ich sogar jemanden. :D
<deem> lol
<db> was ist denn die letzte stable LTS version? :)
<db> 10.04?
<deem> joa
<deem> 10.04.3 ist das afair mittlerweile
<db> mhm
<bullgard4> db: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Lufti> hi ;)
<Lufti> Für meine Bachelorthesis will ich ein Versionierungstool nutzen. Damit ich das von überall anfassen kann, würde ich es gerne auf meinem ubuntu vserver im netz hosten. Welches Tool könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> gehostete VCS sond so 90ies... *SCNR*
<Lufti> LetoThe2nd: Alternative?
<LetoThe2nd> Lufti: ne, im ernst: die zwei grossen zur zeit sind svn (zentralisiert) und git (dezentral). ich persönlich mag git lieber, aber es gibt wirklich jede menge litereatur dazu im netz. informier dich ein bisschen, und wenn du dich für was entschieden hast, können wir hier wieder von support reden ;)
<Abijar> Hallo
<Lufti> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke!
<Abijar> Hätte mal eine Frage: Ich suche den Broadcom-STA-WLAN-Treiber für PP. Kann man den irgendwo als einfaches .deb finden? Bei der Suche stolpere ich entweder immer nur über den Source oder gleich mehrer Files...
<LetoThe2nd> Abijar: bis zum release findet der PP-support bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 statt. danke sehr.
<Abijar> Hm, ok, gut. Dann evtl. was Anderes, hat nur indirekt etwas mit dem Treiber zu tun. Wenn ich im Livemodus bin, wird der Treiber automatisch gefunden (direkt aus der Distri ohne Netzverbindung). Nach der Installation nüschts. 
<Abijar> Sollte der Treiber nicht normalerweise bei der Installation schon eingerichtet werden? In der Distri ist er ja offenbar vorhanden. Oo
<LetoThe2nd> Abijar: wenn wir von 12.04 reden, gilt bitte das oben gesagte trotzdem, unabhängig vom livemodus.
<Abijar> In Ordnung. Trotzdem danke. ;)
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, gibt es eine möglichkeit an meinen mit ecryptfs verschlüsselten home ordner ohne die passphrase ranzukommen?
<ppq> nein
<WasserDragoon> +ppq: unknackbar?
<ppq> praktisch gesehen - ja
<ring0> WasserDragoon, kennst du das login passwort des benutzers, dem das ecryptfs gehört?
<WasserDragoon> +ring0: ja
<ring0> WasserDragoon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#Daten-automatisiert-auslesen
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> WasserDragoon, ich habe es nicht selbst ausprobiert. ecryptfs-recover-private ließt sich aber vielversprechend
<ppq> ah, du kennst also die passphrase ;)
<WasserDragoon> +ring0 ja das fordert doch aber die passphrase und nicht das nutzerpasswort oder?
<ring0> WasserDragoon, im text steht login-passwort des benutzers
<WasserDragoon> +ring0 hm gut dann sollte das damit klappen danke
<ring0> WasserDragoon, kannst ja nach der hoffentlich erfolgreichen datenrettung mal kurz berichten, ob der weg funktioniert
<WasserDragoon> +ring0 klar werde ich tun
<WasserDragoon> zur geschichte: ich war zu voreilig und wollte mal die beta vom neuen ubuntu ausprobieren, weil ich einige kenne die das update problemlos machen konnten... ich hatte halt blöderweise nicht dazu gehört
<WasserDragoon> sämtliche pakete wie libgtk konnten während des updates nicht konfiguriert werden und jetzt fährt er zwar hoch komme aber weder mit alt+f1-6 in keine konsole (nur schwarz) und die gui ist nur blauer hintergrund fehlende icons usw.
<LetoThe2nd> (viel text um nichts)
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd genau, deshalb hatte ich das erstmal garnicht geschrieben, hätte ja nur sein können dass jemand von euch die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht hat
<LetoThe2nd> WasserDragoon: weisheitsaustausch über probleme mit betas bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 ... danke
<WasserDragoon> hab halt nun bammel, dass - sobald in 11 tagen das neue ubuntu rauskommt das update wieder nicht funktioniert
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd achso ok wusste ich nicht, dass es dafür nen eigenen raum gibt danke
<LetoThe2nd> WasserDragoon: wer glaubt, dass ein betriebssystem an einem stichtag auf magische weise stabil wird nur weil die uhr das sagt, hat sowieso ein nachhaltiges verständnisproblem. auf produktivmaschinen würd ich vor ende mai nicht mal im traum drüber nachdenken.
<WasserDragoon> LetoThe2nd stimmt schon, ich war halt wie gesagt zu voreilig weil ich nur gutes gehört habe
<LetoThe2nd> tja.
<WasserDragoon> war halt dumm, aber aus fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich ;-)
<WasserDragoon> +ring0 ja scheint zu funktionieren bin gerade am kopieren danke nochmal
<WasserDragoon> +ring0 jetzt frage ich mich nur wozu man die eigentliche passphrase die zufällig erstellt wird bei der installation bzw nachträglichen verschlüsselung mit ecryptfs braucht
<WasserDragoon> gemeint ist diese: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-72ogi3d4eMU/TutKnq-nDkI/AAAAAAAACI0/FEGxxJG68Ek/s400/ecryptfs-utils-window.png
<apricot1> habe USB-Stick mit Ubuntu 10.04 lauffähig. 2 Probleme:
<apricot1> 1. root 
<apricot1> root-Rechte
<apricot1> 2. 29GB freier Speicher - wie verwenden ??
<bibear> apricot1: 1. was meinst du mit root-rechte problem? 2. bei einer instllation die verwendung ?
<apricot1> zu 1. bei der Installation von software
<apricot1> zu 2. Ubuntu belegt ca 650MB. Der stick hat 32GB
<vevais> Hallo
<ghostcube> apricot1: root problem löst man per sudo und dann dem user namen
<ghostcube> apricot1:  den stick formatiert man mit fat32 damit man auch von allen systemen darauf zugreifen kann und wenn möglich versucht man ohne irgendwelche sonderzeichen im namen darauf zu speichern, da windows sonst stresst
<ghostcube> also den freien platz
<apricot1> ok - ich bin bei der standardinstallation 'ubuntu'
<ghostcube> da braucht man zum installieren seltenst root -.-
<apricot1> formatieren muss ich aber VOR der Installation von Ubuntu
<ghostcube> ne bei
<ghostcube> das geht ganz einfach im partitionsmanager
<KojiroAK> !Persistente Installation > apricot1 
<ghostcube> wie bei ner windows installation auch
<apricot1> ahhh - danke
<KojiroAK> apricot1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation?highlight=Persistent
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> danke
<KojiroAK> apricot1, einfach daran denken, dabei wird dann der Stick erst mal platt gemacht, also vorher wichtiges runterspeichern.
<apricot1> ok - mach ich am Besten mit dem 5kg Hammer  :-)
<KojiroAK> apricot1, kennst du nicht platt machen für "sauber putzen"?
<apricot1> wieso ?   Ich mach das immer so
<KojiroAK> apricot1, hmmm, ist dein Nick französisch zu lesen?
<apricot1> englisch - schottisch  (alte PC Firma)
<apricot1> 1982
<HumanBeing64> Frage: Wie wird sich die Integration vom Chat in Thunderbird auf Ubuntu auswirken? Eigentlich heißt es doch: jedes Programm soll nur eine Funktion haben
<HumanBeing64> ...oder existieren dan quasi 2 IM-Programme nebeneinander?
<dAnjou> HumanBeing64: Antwort: Thunderbird wird einen Chat haben.
<betz0r> ich habe alsa auf meinem 10.04 server mit akuellestem kernel wie folg über .asound.rc konfiguriert: http://pastebin.com/At9bPsbx leider ist es mir nicht möglich, audioinhalte von einem externen gerät via line-in über den pc via spdif zum a/vreceiver weiterzuleiten. auch bei manuellen loopback via terminal höre ich leider nichts.
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: At9bPsbx (at pastebin.com)
<qGF-0x026> hallo. ich bräuchte mal dringen Hilfe. Ich hab ne HDD mit windows 8 und Ubuntu 11.11 und hab in der partitionstabelle windows8 was abgezweigt und eine neue partition gemacht auf die ich backtrack klatischen wollte. Dann hab ich neu gestartet und mein system bootet einfach nicht mehr. Ich komm nichmal mehr zu grub. bin jetzt mit nem Backtrack-live online und hab das auch dann auf die partition installiert weil ich dachte, der installiert
<Fuchs> qGF-0x026: und warum fragst Du in einem Ubuntukanal? 
<qGF-0x026> Fuchs: weil ubuntu mein eigentliches system ist und ich das wiederhaben will.
<Fuchs> qGF-0x026: nimm die Super Grub Disk oder ein Ubuntu Livesystem 
<Fuchs> backtrack ist nicht da fuer restore. 
<qGF-0x026> Fuchs: ich werds versuchen.
<WasserDragoon> hallo, ich nochmal. da ich nun das backup machen konnte: gibt es eine möglichkeit mein system zu reparieren möglichst ohne eine neuinstallation machen zu müssen?
<WasserDragoon> oder irgendwie die kaputten pakete ausfindig machen um sie manuell neu zu installieren
<xharx__> kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit dieser fehlermeldung auf sich hat? Ich habe "prüfen" in der aktualisierungsverwaltung gedrückt. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407392/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<betz0r> folgende situation: alsamixer alles auf 100% + aktiviterte capturechannels (3 stück), es wird auch aufgenommen, jedoch ist die aufnahme via linein unverständlich leise + lautes rauschen, am wiedergabegerät liegts definitiv nicht.
<HumanBeing64> WasserDragon: am stabilsten (und einfachsten und wahrscheinlich schnellsten) ist eine Neuinstallation
<HumanBeing64> WasserDragoon: ansonsten kannst du eventuell über den Recovery-Modus reparieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery_Modus
<kubine> Title: Recovery Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HumanBeing64> betz0r: Bei mir genau das gleiche. unter Windows funktioniert es. Vermutlich steuert Ubuntu die Soundkarten falsch an
<betz0r> HumanBeing64: schade,  hab ich wohl den ganzen tag für die katz gerackert, leider gibts diesbzgl auch wenig material auf einschlägigen seiten :-/
<WasserDragoon> HumanBeing64 danke das hab ich gesucht ;-)
<WasserDragoon> naja n versuch ises jedenfalls wert die daten sind gesichert, mehr als schief gehen kanns nicht
<WasserDragoon> und wenn is neuinstallation immernoch ne option
<xharx__> versuche, csound zu installieren und kriege die warnung, pakete konnten nicht authentifiziert werden. warum? ist das schlimm?
<LupusE> hi
<ben1u> xharx__: das kann vorübergehend sein, versuche den Hauptserver einzustellen
<ben1u> Wie kann ich Thunderbird so einstellen, dass wenn ich ein 3. Tab schliesse, es nicht zum 2. Tab wechselt sondern immer auf den ersten Tab?
<basti> wenn ich meinen rechner runterfahre bleibt dieser desöfteren bei "will halt now" hängen, sprich ich muss ihn mittels ausknopf ausschalten.  jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<ben1u> basti: welche Ubuntuversion nutzt du und welche Hardware hast du genau?
<bullgard4> basti: Meist liegt es daran, daß Du ein peripheres Gerät angeschaltet hast, das der zugehörige Treiber nicht richtig beim Herunterfahren unterstützt.
<ben1u> basti: evt. Bootoptionen in die /etc/default/grub setzen z.B. acpi=force wenn dein Rechner schon älter ist
<bullgard4> ben1u: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren > Problemlösungen > Rechner schaltet sich nicht ab hast Du gelesen und ausprobiert?
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> basti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren > Problemlösungen > Rechner schaltet sich nicht ab hast Du gelesen und ausprobiert?
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> basti: wenn das alles nicht fruchtet, dann habe ich gelesen bei manchen hilft es die Bootoption splash aus der /etc/default/grub zu entfernen und dann im Terminal "sudo update-grub" ausführen
<ben1u> basti: wie man Bootoptionen richtig nutzt, steht hier: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<bullgard4> ben1u: "[18:53]	ben1u	Wie kann ich Thunderbird so einstellen, dass wenn ich ein 3. Tab schliesse, es nicht zum 2. Tab wechselt sondern immer auf den ersten Tab?" Wenn Du hier keine Antwort erhältst, kannst Du noch im moznet fragen im Kanal #thunderbird. "Früher" mußte man da manchmal aber mehrere Stunden auf Antwort warten.
<spY|da> moin was brauch ich denn um nen schoenen grub2 zu kriegen? 
<ben1u> !grub2 > spY|da
<kubine>  spY|da: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<vectory> hatte grad ein komisches problem, das runterfahren hatte grade begonnen und ich hab schnell versucht auf tty1 zu wechseln um mich anzumelden und den vorgang durch shutdown -c abzubrechen. leider zu langsam, aber es fuhr nicht runter, sondern setzte mir den loginscreen vor, das normal?
<linuxuser1> hallo! ich benutzte Ubuntu 11.10 und habe bei der Installation auf private daten verschlüsseln geklickt und jetzt ist der linux swarp auch verschlüsselt und das system ist somit sehr langsam
<linuxuser1> was mache ich jetzt?
<linuxuser1> also, die 3 gb sworp werden nicht benutzt, weil sie verschlüsselt ist?
<linuxuser1> wie kann ich jetzt den linux swarp benutzen?
<spY|da> ben1u, danke
<spY|da> linuxuser1, swap 
<linuxuser1> ja!  wird bei der Installation automatisch erstellt
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: a) es heisst "swap" b) wenn du wirklich nur "private daten verschlüsseln" angehakt hast, dann ist swap sicher nicht verschlüsselt.
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: also was möchtest du uns *eigentlich* sagen?
<linuxuser1> mein system- läuft sehr langsam 
<linuxuser1> was kann ich tun das e schnell wird
<k1l> linuxuser1: wenn im klaufenden betrieb geswapt wird ist es eh langsam
<k1l> *-k
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: erstmal eckdaten liefern. prozessor, ram, lsb_release -a und uname -a in einem pastebin.
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: und ein mount plus ein sudo fdisk -l legst du auch gleich noch mit drauf bittedanke.
<linuxuser1> Ubuntu 11.10 | Linux Kernel 3.0.0-17-generic | 3 GB Ram | Pentium Dual-Core E5700 3.00 GHz | 1 TB Festpaltte
<linuxuser1> es kommt noch mehr
<linuxuser1> sudo fdisk -l <---- wo kann ich den log hin pasten?
<LetoThe2nd> !paste > linuxuser1 
<kubine>  linuxuser1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<linuxuser1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407397/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 11.10 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<linuxuser1> ja! hier-----> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407397/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 11.10 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: *das* legt der automatische installer *nicht* an.
<linuxuser1> was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: und das lsb_release -a sowie mount wären auch noch schön.
<linuxuser1> ok! einen monet
<linuxuser1> No LSB modules are available.
<linuxuser1> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<linuxuser1> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<linuxuser1> Release:	11.10
<linuxuser1> Codename:	oneiric
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: nicht hier rein!
<linuxuser1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407402/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: und noch einmal ein "mount" ohne alls ins pastebin
<linuxuser1> ok!
<linuxuser1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407407/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: also der rest sieht eigentlich ok aus. wobei ich mir vorstellen kann dass die 1tb platte einfach extrem langsam ist, und dann noch crypto fs drauf und es ist vorbei.
<linuxuser1> ok! was kann ich machen, um das system schnell zu machen 
<linuxuser1> soll ich es so lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> einfach mal neu installieren ohne verschlüsselung ;)
<linuxuser1> was bringt die verschlüsselung?
<linuxuser1> kann ich die verschlüsselung nicht einfach ausschalten?
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: das frag ich dich, du hast sie doch laut eigenauskunft ausgewählt...
<LetoThe2nd> und nein, einfahc mal so ausschalten geht nicht 
<linuxuser1> also, muß ich alles neu installieren
<linuxuser1> ?
<LetoThe2nd> linuxuser1: wenn du nicht mehr weisst warum du verschlüsselung angehakelt hast, ist das sowieso sinnvoller, weil man ohne crypto vielen problemen einfach aus dem weg geht,
<linuxuser1> ok! dann mache ich das mal 
<linuxuser1> danke!
<jokrebel> linuxuser1: Es reicht doch völlig, wenn man ein paar sensible Dateien hat, diese händisch zu verschüsseln. Ich verstehen den "ich-muss-das-gesamte-system-verschüsseln-wahn" nicht wirklich.
<linuxuser1> ok!
<Ryuno-Ki> linuxuser1: Auf Laptops kann Verschlüsselung sinnmachen (Diebstahl), aber für den Heimgebrauch ist es i.A. überflüssig
<bibear> jokrebel: mit was verschlüsseln z.B.? also mit welcher Software? ich suche scon ne zeit nach was gutem opensource ...
<Ryuno-Ki> bibear: z.B. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs ?
<kubine> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<linuxuser1> ok! ich installiere jetzt mal alles neu
<linuxuser1> bis später
<jokrebel> bibear: zB. mit nem Packprogramm http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme ist nebenbei auch Passwortschutz und Verschüsselung möglich. Bin aber nicht paranoid genug um damit näher Erfahrung zu haben ;-)
<kubine> Title: Packprogramme › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bibear> also ecyrptfs ist nicht das was ich suche, und jokrebel, die verschlüsselung von packprogrammen ist meines wissens nach nicht grad die beste...
<jokrebel> bibear: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln könnte da auch noch interessant sein.
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: nimm halt einfach gpg und gut.
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ryuno-Ki> bibear: TrueCrypt ist auch nicht offen, soweit ich weiß
<LetoThe2nd> Ryuno-Ki: doch, ist es.
<jokrebel> bibear: Naja - wenn Du beim Secret-Service arbeitest, dann frag Deinen Chef was Du nehmen sollst.
<LetoThe2nd> nur nicht gpl ;)
<bibear> nja, danke erstmal ;)
<Abijar> Servus
<Abijar> Ich habe massive Probleme mit Oneiric auf einem emachines e525 bzgl. der Grafikkarte (Intel GMA ). Die Auflösung ist viel zu gering und lässt sich nicht ändern.
<Abijar> Laut suche im Web sollte die Installation des I965-Treibers helfen - tuts aber nicht.
<Abijar> Jemand einen Ratschlag? :/
<bergelmir> Ich habe mir gestern 10.04 installiert. Da ich keine Lust hatte mein WLAN-Passwort rauszusuchen, habe ich Updates etc. bei der Installation nicht mit installiert.
<bergelmir> Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich kein WLAN aktivieren kann.
<bergelmir> Irgendwie habe ich aber keine Ahnung, wo ich da nun was aktivieren muss, damit mein WLAN funktioniert.
<bergelmir> Profil ist angelegt.
<matt2234> Hi. Hab vor kurzem eine DVD-RW gebrannt und Brasero meldete den Brennvorgang als erfolgreich beendet. Wenn ich nun die RW einlege wird diese aber nicht mehr erkannt. Wisst ihr wie ich die Daten darauf irgendwie retten kann?
<bergelmir> matt2234: schon mal an einem anderen Computer versucht?
<matt2234> ja bergelmir 
<Ryuno-Ki> matt2234: Zumindest der Rechner, auf dem die DVD erstellt wurde, sollte sie auch lesen können ...
<matt2234> Nein, leider nicht
<jokrebel> Wenn während des brennens ein Fehler (zB. Abriß dess Brennsteams) aufgetreten ist, wird die auf _keinem_ Gerät lesbar werden.
<jokrebel> Ryuno-Ki: Auch nicht auf dem Urspungsgerät…
<bergelmir> Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob ich nun Atheros, MadWIFI oder sonstwas brauche?
<bergelmir> "lshw -C network" liefert mir "Ethernet Controller" und "Intel Corporation" :)
 * bergelmir findet seinen USB-Stick nicht.
<dAnjou> bergelmir: lspci sollte die modellnummer deiner karte rausrücken
<dAnjou> die schnappst du dir und suchst bei google oder UU nach dem treiber, den du brauchst
<dAnjou> bergelmir: oder du guckst in der liste hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten
<kubine> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<musca> matt2234: laut http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffer-Underrun sind die Informationen von jokrebel veraltet. 
<kubine> Title: Buffer-Underrun – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Bartus> Wieso komme ich nicht in x11 rein via puttyhttp://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407412/
<kubine> Title: Putty X11 Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergelmir> dAnjou: danke, habe glaub was gefunden. muss wohl den Treiber aktualisieren. Habe im Forum einen Thread von Februar gefunden.
<musca> Bartus: du brauchst einen xserver auf der Maschine, auf der Du putty tartest, z.B. xming
<musca> startest
<f31n> hey leute, ich hab grad erfolglos recherchiert, und suche einen umts stick der mit meinem ubuntu aufgestetzen notebook funtkioniert? oder gibts da eine software die schon mit allen aktuellen arbeitet?
<guntbert> Bartus: wenn du statt xming mobaXterm nimmst kannst du das sogar vom usb-stick fahren
<Bartus> musca> apt-get install xming gibt es nicht :(
<musca> Bartus: wo startest du dein putty?
<LetoThe2nd> Bartus: nimm halt einfrach ssh direkt. dann kann man auch -X setzen und gut.
<Bartus> musca: Putty unter Windows
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm
<musca> also bitte auch xming unter Windows :)  
<bergelmir> Na super, jetzt habe ich e1000e installiert, aber eth0 bekommen :D Ich wollte aber wlan0.
<musca> guntbert: ach, sieh an, mobaXterm kannte ich noch gar nicht
<guntbert> musca: :-)   das Ding ist einfach großartig - kann *fast alles* :-))
<musca> das liegt wohl eher an ssh :)
<Flash63> Ohne zu wissen was für eine WLAN-Karte , oder USB-Stick vorhanden ist, wird das nichts bergelmir
<Flash63> paste mal die Ausgaben von lsusb und lspci -nnk bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: den USB-Stick habe ich verwendet um den Treiber auf den Rechner zu bekommen. Ohne Netzwerk bleibt mir da nichts anderes übrig *g*
<Flash63> schon klar bergelmir
<bergelmir> lspci -nnk?
<bergelmir> gibt weder n noch k
<bergelmir> ah, gibt es nicht auf 10.04
<Flash63> leite die Ausgaben in eine Textdatei um und kopiere diese dann nach   http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ bergelmir
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergelmir> hier auf meinem 11.10 habe ich -nnk
<Flash63> lspci -nnk > Info.txt  bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: -nnk gibt es hier nicht auf 10.04
<Flash63> lsusb >> Info.txt  bergelmir
<bergelmir> ups :D
 * Flash63 hat auch 10.04 -nnk geht
<bergelmir> "lsusb lspci -nnk" :P
<Flash63> nein  bergelmir - s.o.
<bergelmir> ja, schon klar :) hatte mich vertippt *g*
<MrWhite> kann man hier irgendwie im IRC seinen host verbergen?
<Fuchs> ja
<dAnjou> MrWhite: in #paranoia
<bergelmir> lspci: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407417/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> dAnjou: lass den Quatsch
<bergelmir> lsusb: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407422/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MrWhite> die meisten leute haben hier keinen host eingetragen
<Fuchs> MrWhite: siehe http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks   (Du scheinst aktuell aber nicht angemeldet zu sein. Ist das Dein Nick?) 
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<MrWhite> neee ist nicht mein nutzername
<Fuchs> MrWhite: dann willst Du zuerst einen Nick registrieren, siehe http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup 
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<Fuchs> und dann in #freenode nach einer cloak fragen. 
<Fuchs> alternativ kannst Du auch http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor verwenden. Und da diese Frage mit ubuntu nichts zu tun hat, bitte nicht hier weiter.
<kubine> Title: About freenode: IRC Servers (at freenode.net)
<MrWhite> alles klar. Vielen Dank. werde ich machen
<bergelmir> Flash63: gesehen? :)
<Flash63> ich schaue gerade bergelmir
<bergelmir> Ah okay. Nicht, dass du es übersehen hast, weil ich deinen Nick nicht genannt habe.
<musca> bergelmir: das WLAN scheint momentan deaktiviert zu sein?
<bergelmir> musca: ja, das ist mein Problem :-)
<bergelmir> Mein Rechner scheint nicht sehr Ubuntu-kompatibel zu sein :) Habe schon Jahre nicht so viele Probleme wie mit dem.
<musca> gibt's da eine Funktionstaste oder Schalter mit Antennensymbol?
<bergelmir> musca: es ist kein laptop
<musca> Option im BIOS?
<Bartus> musca: habe jetzt Xming auf das windows system drauf aber finde keine Verbindung einst. zum ubuntu server
<bergelmir> musca: Unter Windows lief alles ohne Probleme.
<Flash63> ich sehe keine WLAN-Karte, weder PCI noch USB  bergelmir
 * bergelmir findet es peinlich sagen zu müssen, dass er Windows nutzt *g*
<bergelmir> Mooooomment
<bergelmir> Ich habe keine Netzwerkkarte bzw. Onboard, sondern WLAN über USB.
<Flash63> USB könnte unsichtbar sein wenn abgeschaltet
<bergelmir> Kann es sein, dass ich irgendwie einen Treiber dafür installieren muss, damit die erkannt wird?
<Flash63> Die Hardware wird zumindest angezeigt wenn angeschlossen
<bergelmir> Starte ich Windows, funktioniert mein WLAN ohne Probleme.
 * bergelmir hätte sein Mainboard korrekt einbauen sollen, dann hätte er das Problem jetzt nicht *g*
<musca> Bartus: unter  ssh / X11  gibt's den Punkt enable X forwarding
<Flash63> USB-Geräte bei Laptops werden u.U. ausgeblendet wenn über Hardswitch  abgeschaltet. bei einem Desktop muss der Stick angezeigt werden bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: Naja, ich habe einen Desktop und man sieht es nicht :)
<musca> bergelmir: los, steck den Stick erstmal an
<musca> bergelmir: okay, es ist also ein internes Gerät auf der Hauptplatine?
<bergelmir> musca: Stick? Dieses WLAN-Gebilde ist in meinem Gehäuse drin, per USB hinten am Mainboard angeschlossen.
<bergelmir> externes Gerät
<bergelmir> per USB angeschlossen
<bergelmir> liegt aber innen :P
<musca> im Desktopgehäuse?
<bergelmir> ja, kein bock das irgendwo rumfliegen zu haben.
<bergelmir> es liegt in einem festplatten einschub
<bergelmir> aber das sollte alles nichts ausmachen.
<musca> na ja, wenns unter Windows Empfang hat ... k
<Bartus> musca:also der Xming läuft unter Windows  Putty ssh / X11 ist an startx keine rektion gleicher fehler
<DreamThief> du weisst schon, dass dein gehäuse die signalqualität verschlechtert? ^^
<bergelmir> DreamThief: bei 30cm Entfernung zum Router macht das sicherlich nicht allzuviel aus
<Flash63> Entferne mal den Stick, wechsel den USB-Anschluß und vergleiche jeweils die Ausgaben von lsusb wnn möglich bergelmir
<musca> Bartus: okay, jetzt startx weglassen, und einen xclient starten, z.B. xeyes
<DreamThief> warum zum geier nutzt du bei 30 cm distanz dann überhaupt wlan, kerle?
<DreamThief> :-S
<Ryuno-Ki> DreamThief: Mach ich auch
<bergelmir> Weil, wie ich vorhin geschrieben habe, mein Mainboard falsch eingebaut habe *g*
<bergelmir> hört sich aber schlimmer an, als es ist :-P
<Ryuno-Ki> hab meine OnBoard-Karte gegrillt :[]
<musca> Bartus: der xclient wird dann auf deinem Server ausgeführt und stellt sein Fenster auf deinem xming dar
<dAnjou> bergelmir: ick hau dir gleich! :D
<bergelmir> Es hat 3 Stunden gedauert, bis ich mein Mainboard mit allen Extras eingebaut hatte und danach habe ich gemerkt, dass eine Pinökel die Netzwerkbuchse blockiert.
<bergelmir> Daher hatte ich kein Bock mein Mainboard wieder auszubauen.
<DreamThief> *facepalm*
<dreamon_> mit welchem backend kann ich die hintergrund beleuchtung aendern?
<bergelmir> ... und habe die USB-WLAN-Karte genommen *g*
<DreamThief> dreamon_: was du wolle? ^^
<bergelmir> OMG, das ist doch jetzt ein Witz xD
<Ryuno-Ki> dreamon: Lass mich kurz suchen, ich glaube, ich hatte in der Richtung einmal etwas ...
<dreamon_> DreamThief, ich will ueber die konsole die hintergrund beleuchung umstellen.
<Bartus> musca:wenn ich xeyes eingebe kommen nur so augen :P
<DreamThief> dreamon_: also, lass mich mal raten
<musca> Bartus: thumbs up!
<DreamThief> du hast nen laptop?
<DreamThief> und du hast *was* für ne grafikkarte?
<Ryuno-Ki> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift ?
<kubine> Title: Redshift › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> DreamThief, ne ein touchpad.n10 intel grafikkarte
<musca> Bartus: also funktioniert es schon!
<Flash63> hab's wahrscheinlich gefunden bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: hö?
<Flash63> hab's wahrscheinlich gefunden bergelmir
<musca> Bartus: kannst jetzt gern größere Apps starten
<dreamon_> DreamThief, hat die beleuchtung was mit dem graka treiber zu tun?
<Bartus> DreamThief: ja habe ein Laptop wo win32 läuft mit nivida ion grafikarte und ein ubuntu server denn ich gerne jetzte via windows steuern möchte.
<Flash63> Device ID 0db0:3871 Micro Star International ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Stick mit Ralink Chipsatz
<Bartus> musca: also sehe ich desktop Oberfläche nicht?
<Flash63> kannst Du unter Ubuntu eine kabelverbindung herstellen bergelmir:
<bergelmir> Flash63: ah... mich wundert dann aber, was das für ein USB-Kabel war, was ich gerade eingesteckt habe *g*
<guntbert> Bartus: das nicht, aber die brauchst du ja auch nicht wirklich
<Flash63> ich meine eine Internetverbindung bergelmir
<Bartus> guntbert: ok
<musca> Bartus: der xserver könnte auch deinen Desktop darstellen, z.B. im Vollbildmodus, aber will mann das wirklich?
<dreamon_> DreamThief, xrandr oder was kann es steuern?
<bergelmir> Flash63: puh :) keine ahnung... aber zum glück war bei meinem neuen router ein neues lan-kabel bei :) mein anderes wollte ich nun nicht umlegen
<Flash63> wir können das auch zuerst ohne versuchen bergelmir:
<Ryuno-Ki> dreamon_: Vielleicht gibt der Redshift-Link von mir einige Hinweise und Schlagworte ...
<bergelmir> Flash63: omg :D wieso hör ich auf dich?
<bergelmir> Flash63: meine Netzwerkbuchse ist doch blockiert, wie ich gerade noch erzählt habe.
<dreamon_> Ryuno-Ki, wo ist der link?
<bergelmir> Und ich Doofmann verlege das LAN-Kabel :)
<Flash63> In http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407427/ stehen die 6 erforderlichen Befehlszeilen. Der Reihe nach abarbeiten bergelmir
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> Warte, hab mich vertan bergelmir
<Ryuno-Ki> [16.04.2012 22:21:27] <Ryuno-Ki> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift ?
<kubine> Title: Redshift › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> jetzt stimmt's bergelmir - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407432/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergelmir> Befehl X?
<Flash63> von 1-5 der reihe nach abarbeiten. Der erste in ein langer zusammenhängender Befehl, der die erforderliche Konfigurationsdatei anlegt
<Flash63> bergelmir
<bergelmir> Wieso 2870 und nicht 2800?
<Flash63> 2800 gibt es unter 10.04 nicht bergelmir
<dreamon_> Ryuno-Ki, interessant.. das zieh ich mir mal rein.. wenn ich laengen und breitengrad raus hab ;)
<bergelmir> "modprobe -l rt2800usb" liefert bei mir ein ergebnis
<bergelmir> ähhh
<bergelmir> grep fehlt
<Flash63> der rt2800usb ist unter 10.04 noch fehlerhaft, sofern doch schon im Kernel
<Flash63> kannst Du aber im Anschluß auch testen, sollte der rt2870sta nicht laufen bergelmir
<bergelmir> echo "..." > /etc/modprobe.d/foo
<bergelmir> wieso klappt das nicht, wenn ich vorne sudo mache?
<apollo13> weil du damit nur echo "..." ausführst
<Ryuno-Ki> dreamon_: http://www.fanstars.de/blog/2011/05/23/laengengrad-und-breitengrad-ermitteln/ ;)
<apollo13> die umleitung ist dann wieder unter deiner uid
<kubine> Title: Längengrad und Breitengrad ermitteln (at www.fanstars.de)
<apollo13> bergelmir: du willst dir tee anschauen, damit kannst du dann etwas ala echo "…"|sudo tee -a /tmp/test machen (ungetestet)
<bergelmir> Flash63: es kam ein error bei der installation, aber ich glaub das lag an dem "sta" hinten.
<bergelmir> /sys/bus/usb/driver/rt2870 existert, mit "sta" dran aber nicht.
<Flash63> erste Zeile mit sudo ausführen bergelmir:
<dreamon_> Ryuno-Ki, ich muss gestehen es ist angenehmer als ohne
<dreamon_> Ryuno-Ki, verwendest du es selbst?
<Ryuno-Ki> dreamon_: Hab mich bisher noch nicht dran getraut ...
<Ryuno-Ki> Außerdem hab ich auch kein Problem bisher empfunden
<Ryuno-Ki> insofern hält sich meine Motivation in Grenzen
<Ryuno-Ki> guten Abend, daswort:)
<bergelmir> haaaaa!!!
<Ryuno-Ki> ?
<daswort> g.abend Ryuno-Ki 
<bergelmir> Flash63: wlan0!
<bergelmir> jaaa :D es tut
<Ryuno-Ki> gratz
<bergelmir> nur das wlan-passwort nicht *G*
<Flash63> jetzt mal Empfang und Verbindung testen bergelmir
<dreamon_> Ryuno-Ki, hab ist im dunkln da ist mir das schon zu grell.. finde es cool. danke fuer den Tipp
<Flash63> Router auf rein WPA2-AES (CCMP) Verschlüsselung einstellen und nicht gemischt WPA1/2 bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: "Habe WPA2 & WPA2 Personal"
<Flash63> das ist die Einstellung des Network-Managers bergelmir
<bergelmir> WPA2 PSK
<Flash63> wie ist der Router eingestellt? bergelmir
<bergelmir> WPA2 PSK ;)
<donnerblitz> hey, kann mir mal jemand erklären warum bei build-dep etliche latex-pakete mitinstalliert werden?
<bergelmir> TKIP+AES
<Flash63> TKIP-AES ist gemischt WPA1/2 bergelmir
<Flash63> wähle nur AES ! bergelmir
 * bergelmir sieht gerade, dass ein Server 469 Petabits/s auf einem Interface meldet :D
<bekks> donnerblitz: Weil da möglicherweise eine Dokumentation gebaut wird.
<donnerblitz> bekks: ich installiere build-dep für kernel packaging und er installiert mir z.b. 200mb  texlive-latex-extra-doc mit. das kann doch nicht sein :-O
<bergelmir> Flash63: Ich sehe das WLAN, habe super Empfang, aber Login klappt nicht. Und das Router-Interface läd und läd...
<bekks> donnerblitz: Wieso nicht? Die Dokumentation will auch generiert werden.
<Flash63> so schwer zu sagen, woran das liegt. Teste mal das Skript ohne Startoption und ggf. mit -f bergelmir - http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/4040812/
<kubine> Title: Herstellung der WLAN Verbindung dauert sehr lange, dann keine Probleme mehr. MSI M670 › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
 * bergelmir kommt nicht mehr auf seinen Router.
<bergelmir> Flash63: ich bin an meinem Laptop :)
<vectory> bekks: wieso, im gegensatz zu 200mb sind die pdfs wahtscheinlich viiiel kleiner
<bekks> vectory: Und? :)
 * donnerblitz hat endlich 800mb pakete installiert und kompiliert jetzt nativ auf ARM
<vectory> naja, kann ja nicht sein
<bekks> vectory: Wieso nicht?
<Flash63> Änderungen am Router dauern eine Weile. Besser immer mit Kabelverbindung durchführen, WLAN wird hier ja zwangsläufig kurz getrennt bergelmier
<vectory> bekks: weil das wie für donnerblitz grade eine zumutung ist, so im vergleich zu 1 mb html doku
<vectory> egal
<bekks> vectory: Und deswegen kann das nicht sein? :)
<Bartus> musca: Danke für deine Hilfe läuft alles, bis auf das ich nur 1 Fenster via Putty Konsole starten kann, zb ein Progrogram ./ muss dann mit CTRL C zu machen und das nexte öffnen.... habe ja nur eine konsole...
<Ryuno-Ki> Bartus: Kennst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tmux und screen?
<kubine> Title: tmux › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * donnerblitz hasst unity und liebt xfce
<Fuchs> das ist schoen und gut, und gehoert nicht wirklich hier in den Supportkanal 
<k1l> donnerblitz: schön für dich. hilft uns hier im supportchannel sehr m(
 * donnerblitz supported gerne
<musca> Bartus: kannst mit & im Hintergrund starten
<musca> z.B. xeyes &
<Ryuno-Ki> Bartus: oder mit Strg+Z anhalten und mit "bg" nachträglich in den Hintergrund schieben *glaub*
<Ryuno-Ki> findest du dann mit "jobs" raus
<musca> oder als erstes ein xterm öffnen
<bergelmir> So, wieder da :-) Mein Router gibt seinen Geist auf.
<bergelmir> Zum Glück habe ich den neuen schon hier liegen.
<Flash63> Router vielleicht mal komplett resetten und nach einem Firmware-Update schauen bergelmir
<Flash63> Das Skript schon getestet? bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: was macht das?
<Flash63> Das Skript? Die WLAN-Verbindung herstellen, und wenn nicht eine Protokolldatei erzeugen bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: WLAN funktioniert.
<bergelmir> Kann sein, dass das gerade nicht rüberkam, da ich einen Disconnect hatte.
<Flash63> Die Verbindung über den Manager jetzt auch? bergelmir
<bergelmir> ja
<bergelmir> Einzig das Modul wird nicht geladen bei einem Neustart.
<Flash63> Umstellung auf WPA2-AES hat funktioniert? bergelmir
<bergelmir> ja
<Flash63> Der Network-Manager hat Probleme mit der gemischten Verschlüsselung
<Flash63> Du kannst das Modul rt2870sta jetzt noch in die /etc/modules eintragen, das der WLAN-Adapter ja fest eingebaut ist bergelmir
<Flash63> Dann wird es aut. geladen bergelmir
<bergelmir> Okay, mal versuchen.
<bergelmir> Jau, funktioniert.
<Flash63> Ab Ubuntu 11.* oder 12.04 (bin nicht ganz sicher) wird der Adapter wohl direkt durch rt2800usb unterstützt bergelmir
<bergelmir> Ich muss mal schauen, werde sicherlich auf 11.10 upgraden.
<Flash63> Na ja, würde ja noch etwas warten und dann von 10.04 auf 12.04 LTS wechseln, aber neu installieren bergelmir
<bergelmir> ist 12.04 LTS?
<Flash63> jup
<bergelmir> Ich bin froh, dass ich nun nach 2 Tagen endlich 10.04 am Laufen habe.
<bergelmir> Neuinstallation wird es da so schnell nicht geben.
<Flash63> kannst Du noch ein Jahr bis April 2013 laufen lassen bergelmir
<bergelmir> Mein Rechner scheint nicht sehr Ubuntu-Kompatibel zu sein, denn 10.10, 11.04 und 11.10 wollten schon garnicht erst booten.
<Flash63> dazu eröffnest Du ab besten mal einen Beitrag im Forum, wenn es soweit ist bergelmir
<Flash63> 12.04 ist ja auch noch nicht fertig
<Flash63> Je nach Hardware (vorallem Grafik und RAM) wäre möglicherweise auch Lu- oder Xubuntu geeigneter bergelmir
<bergelmir> Xfce ist mir zu frickelig :)
<bergelmir> Lubuntu? Nie gehört.
<Flash63> schau mal im Wiki bergelmir
<bergelmir> Hab schon, sieht ziemlich unmaintained aus...
<k1l> :/
<Flash63> spätesten ab 12.04 hast Du it Ubuntu Unity oder die gnome-shell bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: wieso meinst du eigentlich, dass Xubuntu und Lubuntu besser passen sollten?
<k1l> weil es geringere anforderungen an die grafik hat
<Flash63> das meine ich nicht, war nur ein Vorschlag in Abhängigkeit zur Hardwareausstattung des Rechners
<bergelmir> Hmmm :) ich habe eine Grafikkarte mit 2GB RAM
<bergelmir> 16GB RAM, 4x3,4Ghz
<bergelmir> Der Rechner ist 2 Monate alt.
<k1l> dann würde ich nicht auf 2 jahre alte versionen setzen
<bergelmir> Wie gesagt, 10.10, 11.04 und 11.10 wollten erst garnicht booten.
<bergelmir> Ich bin froh, dass ich 10.04 installiert bekommen habe.
<k1l> alleine schon was der kernel mittlerweile mitbringt an treibern.
<bergelmir> Nun wollte ich versuchen auf nächsten Versionen zu upgraden.
<Flash63> teste in ca. 8 Wochen mal die 12.04 Live bergelmir
<bergelmir> Ich brauche ein Misch aus 10.04 und 12.04 :)
<bergelmir> Ich bin absolut kein Freund von diesen UI-Spielereien seit 11.04...
<k1l> bergelmir: dann nimm dir halt ne andere DE. aber gnome2 gibts so nicht mehr.
<k1l> !desktops > bergelmir 
<kubine>  bergelmir: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<bergelmir> Gnome2 ist das, was man will :)
<Flash63> läuft 12.04 nicht, dann eröffne einen Beitrag im Forum mit den relevanten Daten zur Hardware (Board, BIOS, Grafik usw.). Oft geht eine Installation auch nur über die Alternate-CD/DVD bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: Alternate 11.10 klappte zu installieren, aber wollte dann nicht booten.
<k1l> bergelmir: :/  ich glaube das darf 1. jeder selbst entscheiden und 2. beschwer dich bei gnome. ich hab die schnauze voll von dem rumgeheule
<bergelmir> Nur bei 10.04 hatte ich keine Probleme, weder bei der Installation, noch beim Booten.
<bergelmir> k1l: auf der nächsten konferenz werd ich mir die gnome leuts mal schnappen :-P
<bergelmir> Aber ich glaube ich werde mir deine Aussage mal aufschreiben :)
<Flash63> kann auch nur eine Kleinigkeit sein, manchmal muss man den Bootloader (Grub) noch händisch geradebiegen, das führt hier jetzt aber konkret zu nichts bergelmir
<bergelmir> Flash63: Wie gesagt, ich hatte schon laaaaange nicht mehr so viele Probleme mit Ubuntu, wie bei diesem neuen Rechner, aber ich glaube fast, dass es halt an der neuen Hardware liegt.
<bergelmir> Nutze Ubuntu nun schon seit ca. 3 Jahren.
<Flash63> na ja, wie man an der WLAN-Karte sieht, muss man bei dem alten Kernel dann auch „Hand anlegen“
<Flash63> so, gn8
<bergelmir> Okay, es ist spät und soweit funktioniert ja nun alles.
<bergelmir> Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir geholfen haben!
<Ryuno-Ki> Nacht
<smeexs> wie kann ich meine netzwerk verbindungen abfragen 
<k1l> wie meinst du das?
<smeexs> na wo ich sehe welche programme gerade ins inet gehn bzzw zu welchen ips ich verbunden bin 
<k1l> netstat -tulpen z.b.
<smeexs> ich find den terminal ja recht angenehm nur wie soll ich mir blos die ganzen befehle merken 
<smeexs> auf ubuntu users stehn die so zerstreut 
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-17
<yannickoo> moin
<ben1u> moin frag drauf los ;)
<yannickoo> könnt ihr mir sagen, wie die url für die sources.list sein muss? http://autoinstall.plesk.com/PSA_10.4.4/ beinhaltet nur verschiedene distros
<kubine> Title: Index of /PSA_10.4.4 (at autoinstall.plesk.com)
<yannickoo> der hier hat dists http://www2.frugalware.org/mirror/autoinstall.plesk.com/debian/PSA_10.4.4/
<kubine> Title: Index of /mirror/autoinstall.plesk.com/debian/PSA_10.4.4/ (at www2.frugalware.org)
<yannickoo> aber ich will das ja von autoinstall.plesk.com haben
<ben1u> yannickoo: welche URL suchst du?
<yannickoo> ben1u: die, die ich in die sources.list packe
<yannickoo> deb http://autoinstall.plesk.com/PSA_10.4.4/ dist-deb-Debian-6.0-x86_6 geht ja nicht :s
<kubine> Title: Index of /PSA_10.4.4 (at autoinstall.plesk.com)
<ben1u> Hast du Ubuntu 10.04?
<yannickoo> ben1u: ja
<ben1u> Wieso  nutzt du nicht plesk aus den normalen Paketquellen?
<yannickoo> ben1u: möchte das vom autoinstaller
<ben1u> Fast alles ist besser als plesk
<yannickoo> ben1u: z.b.?
<yannickoo> ben1u: das wichtigste ist mir eigentlich die einrichtung eines email servers
<ben1u> ich kenne mich damit auch nicht aus, aber man liest in den Foren, dass Plesk nicht gut sein soll aber du kannst so einbinden: # plesk autoinstall "deb http://autoinstall.plesk.com/PSA_10.4.4/ lucid all"
<kubine> Title: Index of /PSA_10.4.4 (at autoinstall.plesk.com)
<ben1u> aber du wirst Abhängigkeitsprobleme haben, IMO
<yannickoo> ben1u: aber was denkt denn der sources.list verarbeiter, wo er alles findetß
<yannickoo> E: Type '∑√' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<yannickoo> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<yannickoo> yeah
<ben1u> deb http://autoinstall.plesk.com/PSA_10.4.4/ lucid all
<kubine> Title: Index of /PSA_10.4.4 (at autoinstall.plesk.com)
<yannickoo> ben1u: HM?
<ben1u> yannickoo: lies dir das genau durch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<kubine> Title: Mailserver-Einführung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> ich würde von Pleks abraten
<yannickoo> ben1u: aber trotzdem möchte ich es mal installieren
<ben1u> tut mir leid, ich kann nicht helfen.
<yannickoo> ben1u: es gibt ja nur um das repo
<IchEsseDichAuf> bin auf der suche nach einen tool, der spektrigramme für audio dateien erstellen könnte. (bitte kein audacity)
<Orcor> hallo giebt es schon Ubuntu 12.04?bei mir kam leider noch nicht das Upgrade hat jemand einen befehl dafür?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: gibts schon aber noch nicht als stable release
<Orcor> ok dachte kommt am 12.4 raus
<Orcor> wann kommt die richtige?
<deem> dann wenn sie da ist
<deem> irgendwann ende april
<deem> und die 12 steht nicht für den tag, sondern für das jahr
<Frickelpit> Orcor: den genauen releasetermin kann google für dich rausfinden
<Orcor> ich hoffe werde keine Probleme haben mit meiner NVidia G-Force 8800gt denn seid dem letzten Update geht die net richtig wenn normal starte nur wenn ich Ubuntu 2d starte geht die
<koegs> Orcor: speziell dir empfehle ich vielleicht mal eine Datensicherung und eine komplett frische Installation
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> mir zuviel Arbeit
<Orcor> und kenne mich da nicht so gut aus
<Frickelpit> es gibt ein tolles wiki zum thema datensicherung
<db> ich wette es interessiert keinen, aber ich habs noch geschafft, ubuntu auf meinem dell xps 8300 zu installieren... mit der kerneloption "nomodeset" startete es einwandfrei.
<Frickelpit> db: richtig, im support interessiert es keinen, wenn es funktioniert^^
<koegs> Frickelpit: ganz richtig ist das aber nicht :)
<Frickelpit> koegs: wo bleibt da die herrausforderung ;)
<MasterOf1isaster> gibts auch einen deutschen ubuntu+1 channel, oder steinigt einen eh keiner wenn man zu precise eine Frage stellt?
<LetoThe2nd> MasterOf1isaster: es gibt #ubuntu-de+1
<MasterOf1isaster> danke
<LetoThe2nd> MasterOf1isaster: und gesteinigt wird man selten, aber wir schmeissen mit bits und bytes.
<MasterOf1isaster> ich hab da grad die Szene aus "Life of Brian" im Kopf nur werfen die mit Festplatten...
<blacktoo> re
<kim_> hallo
<kim_>  I have problems with the new intalltion of xubuntu 12.04, the CPU-Temp is too high,... 58° but there is no cpu load over 2% (htop)
<kim_> <kim_> echo -e '\x6d\x6f\x6f' | xargs apt-get , did not help,.. :(, any idea how to solve this prob ?
<LetoThe2nd> kim_: by joining either #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-de+1, please.
<kim_> @LetoThe2nd? habe sich nicht verstanden
<LetoThe2nd> kim_: support für nicht-releasede versionen findet bitte in #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1 statt. danke.
<kim_> okay, danke, das Problem besteht seit 11.04,..., wie kann ich einen channel verlassen?
<snooops> Hi, aufm Ubuntu 11.10 Loginscreen ist das Tastatur layout auf English
<snooops> wie kann ich das auf deutsch stellen?
<deem> snooops: wenn du dich einloggst ändert es sich auf deutsch?
<snooops> ja
<snooops> hat keiner eine Idee?
<bullgard6> snooops: Du könntest versuchen Benutzermenü  >  Systemeinstellungen   >  Benutzerkonten    >  Mein Konto   >  Sprache=Deutsch. 
<n105> hallo, warum ist mein firefox sehr langsam,
<n105> ich habe Mozilla Firefox 11.0 und ubuntu 12.04
<bullgard6> n105: Was zeigt top an für den Prozess firefox bei PU?
<bullgard6> n105: Was zeigt top an für den Prozess firefox bei PU?
<bullgard6> n105: Was zeigt top an für den Prozess firefox bei' PU'?
<bullgard6> n105: Was zeigt top an für den Prozess firefox bei 'Prozent CPU'?
<deem> n105: ubuntu 12.04 wird nur in #ubuntu-de+1 behandelt
<deem> bullgard6: kannst du das bitte lassen alles 5 mal zu schreiben?
<n105> bullgard6:firefox zeigt 1.3 aber plugin-containe 9.3
<bullgard6> n105: Die größte Schuld wird wohl ein Plugin haben. Welches, kann man wohl nur herausfinden, wenn man ein Plugin nach dem anderen entlädt und diesen Wert notiert. 
<n105> bullgard6: ich habe dich nicht so ganz verstanden, aber ohne flugin funktioniert auch nicht zmb flush usw
<n105> also mann braucht das plugin
<deem> n105: gehst du bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1? hier werden nur stable releases supportet
<n105> deem: ich habe das Problem auch bei meine andere komputer und er hat nur 11.04
<bullgard6> n105: Dann ist Dein Rechner nicht leistungsfähig genug für dieses Plugin. 
<deem> du willst aber gerade support für 12.04, also ab nach #ubuntu-de+1. ausserdem hat 11.04 gar keinen support mehr
<n105> ich habe doch 2G Ram und 500 HHD
<bullgard6> n105: Was meinst Du mit "500 HHD"?
<deem> oh. 11.04 hat sogar noch support. bis zum 28.04
<n105> na also
<n105> giebt es irgendwas anderes deem
<Frickelpit> deem: das bezweifel ich
<deem> n105: packst du bitte mal ein "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin?
<deem> !nopaste > n105 
<kubine>  n105: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<deem> Frickelpit: was?
<Frickelpit> deem: natty geht bis 28.10.
<deem> Frickelpit: die server version
<deem> oh.. ups.. ich bin in der zeile verrutscht :D
<deem> Frickelpit: hast ja recht *schäm*
<Frickelpit> brav^^
<n105> bullgrad6 ich meine 500 Gb hhd
<n105> deem http://pastebin.com/YFXCH4Ke
<kubine> Title: n105@n105-HP-d530-CMT-DC577AV:~$ uname -a Linux n105-HP-d530-CMT-DC577AV 3.2.0- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> n105: tja. das ist 12.04 also ab nach #ubuntu-de+1 und keine widerworte ;P
<n105> deem: ich habe wie gesagt noch 11.04 und 11.11
<Frickelpit> 11.11 gabs nie
<n105> ich meine 1110
<deem> n105: hörst du bitte auch mit mir zu diksutieren? 1. gibt es kein 11.11 2. hast du jetzt im moment gerade 12.04. solange du das system nutzt gibt es support nur in #ubuntu-de+1. komm mit 11.10 oder 11.04 wieder und du bekommst hier support
<deem> n105: wir haben hier regeln und an die hast auch du dich zu halten. also bitte. tue was man dir sagt
<LetoThe2nd> n105: fakt ist, wahrscheinlich ist die mühle einfach zu langsam. und wie gross die festplatte ist, sagt darüber gar nichts aus.
<n105> wieso schreibst du deem> n105: hörst du bitte auch mit mir zu diksutieren? wer bist du denn??????
<n105> sei doch ganz normal
<n105> sowas ist ünhöflisch
<LetoThe2nd> n105: dass flash unter linux perfomancemässig ne katastrophe ist, wissen wir alle. wenns dich stört, kannst du entweder drauf verzichten oder damit leben. fertig.
<deem> -.-
<LetoThe2nd> n105: soviel dazu. abgesehen davon - wenn du weiter diskutieren willst was man an deinem system machen kann, hat deem recht und wir reden bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 weiter.
<n105> aller was für antworte, sowas kann mann sich echt sparen
<deem> bitte?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: auch wenn man das etwas freundlicher sagen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> deem: pause bitte.
<deem> o_O
<LetoThe2nd> n105: so. möchtest du jetzt was konstruktives sagen?
<snooops> menno... immernoch englische tastatur..
<snooops> das mach tkeinen spaß
<_d4vid> re.
<zeitsofa> snooops: die tastatur ist englisch oder das layout?
<snooops> das layout, aber es hat sich erledigt. war wohl ein bug ... es gab nen update und jetzt ist alles schön :D
<zeitsofa> hmm deine umlaute hier funktionieren aber noch nicht. ggf mal deinen chat auf utf-8 stellen :)
<snooops> Test: ÜÄÖ
<Linka> Hallo wie kann ich den XOrg Server updaten?
<LetoThe2nd> depends. sag lieber mal, was du *eigentlich* vorhast, wie du zu diesem schluss kommst, und garnier das ganze noch mit details zu deinem ubuntu :P (bevorzugt lsb_release -a und uname -a in einem pastebin)
<bk_> hi
<brezelmann> hi
<dadrc> hall
<brezelmann> kann man mit nohup oder screen irgendwie ein programm mit grafischer ausgabe über ssh starten, und dann zu einem späteren zeitpunkt wieder mit ssh und x11 forwarding auf die Gui zugreifen?
<brezelmann> wichtig dabei wäre, dass das programm ohne eine bestehende pipe zum client weiterläuft
<deem> brezelmann: wei soll das gehen? wenn du x11 forwarding nutzt benutzt du doch deinen lokalen xserver um das programm darzustellen.
<k1l> hast du mal die namen des programms?
<dadrc> Klingt ja eher so, als würdest du VNC oder NX wollen
<k1l> weil die meisten programme für die das in frage kommt bieten von sich aus z.b. nen webinterface an etc.
<brezelmann> z.b um jdownloader auf meinem server laufen zu lassen
<brezelmann> also ein java programm
<LetoThe2nd> brezelmann: google xpra
<brezelmann> jau danke, LetoThe2nd, das ist doch genau das was ich suche!
<brezelmann> bye
<snooops> kann man in der fstab für smb mounts bei dem benutzernamen irgendwie was dynamisch machen? Das er immer die AD Benutzerdaten automatisch nimmt?
<snooops> ah ne besser ein logon script für alle benutzer
<snooops> in welche datei muss ich das reinballern? Das egal wer sich anmeldet immer eine datei ausgeführt wird?
<deem> snooops: das ist egal wie die datei heißt und auch wo sie liegt, aber wenn sie global für alle user nutzbar sein soll würde ich sie unter /etc ablegen
<snooops> ah habs gefunden
<snooops> /etc/profile.d
<deem> ich dachte du willst per fstab mounten? oO
<snooops> nö ich machs so :D
<deem> gut
<snooops> dann kann ich zentral skripte verwalten
<vectory> snooops: wenn du eh für alle user mountest, ist das doch das, was fstab macht
<vectory> bzw mount-all
<snooops> hmm
<snooops> ja aber die anmeldedaten für den mount sind für jeden benutzer anders
<snooops> es gibt keine allgemeinen anmeldedaten
<snooops> verstehste?
<vectory> hm, ja, aber nicht ganz ^^ egal
<snooops> naja, wenn du mir sagen kannst das es soetwas wie username=%USERNAME% gibt
<snooops> wär das cool :D
<snooops> allerdings kann fstab das nicht wissen weil sich ja dann noch keiner angemeldet hat :D
<snooops> kann ich aber die authentifizierungsdaten eines aktuell angemeldeten benutzers nutzen um einen mount zu bauen? per skript?
<vectory> snooops: es wäre relativ unsicher, wenn das pw nach der anmeldung noch im ram wäre, falls du das meinst
<snooops> ja ich weiß, ich hatte gehofft das irgendwie über pam.d machbar wäre...
<vectory> mit smb kenn ich mich nicht aus
<snooops> du glücklicher :D
<th3cli3nt> moin moin zusammen ist jemand on der auch unter Debian fit ist? ^^
<snooops> falscher channel :D
<snooops> #debian.de
<th3cli3nt> ach neeee ^
<snooops> ich sags noch nett, andere fauchen sofort
<th3cli3nt> das ubuntu auf debain basiert wisst ihr aber odeR? ^
<vectory> ja
<vectory> und?
<th3cli3nt> war auch schon im debian channel aber der ist scheinbar kaum besucht
<vectory> th3cli3nt: die erwarten ein gewisses niveau, was fragen betrifft ;(
<vectory> *wenn sie denn da sind
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<th3cli3nt> ^ ich probier es mal *G*
<geser> snooops: schaue mal, ob du aus http://buechse.de/HOWTO/samba_pam_mount_sshd/ was nutzen kannst um deine Frage nach SMB-Mounts per PAM zu lösen 
<kubine> Title: HOWTO: setup debian, pam_mount, smbfs/cifs, ssh (at buechse.de)
<geser> snooops: oder auch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently im Abschnitt "Mount password protected network folders without credentials file using libpam_mount" (sofern die ganze Seite noch einigermassen aktuell ist)
<kubine> Title: MountWindowsSharesPermanently - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<snooops> YEAH Danke geser :D
<snooops> geser: das funzt bei mir leider nicht weil die benutzeraccounts nicht lokal sind sondern aus unserem active directory kommen...
<snooops> das ist ja der mist
<ecki> Hallo, bei mir zeigt der Rechner seit neuestem nach dem Start aus dem Standby kein Bild mehr und ich muss den Rechner ausschalten. Woran kann das liegen?
<zeitsofa> ecki kannst du mal versuchen wenn das wieder passiert strg-alt-f1 zu drücken (mit strg-alt-f7) kommt man wieder zurück. ich hab das problem nämlich auch ab und zu mal und bei mir liegt es an einer ATI karte die nicht immer wieder sauber aufacht aus dem standby. 
<ecki> zeitsofa, das habe ich schon versucht. ein anderes Terminal bringt keinen Unterschied. Der Monitor bleibt grau
<ecki> es ging bis zu einem update, ich weiß nur nicht bis zu welchem...
<zeitsofa> hmm
<dadrc> Was ist es denn für eine Grafikkarte?
<ecki> ich weiß noch nicht einmal welches Programm zuständig ist für das standby
<zeitsofa> ecki ich nehm an es geht um nen lappi oder? was für einer ist das denn?
<ecki> ich habe einen lenovo t60, ich weiß nicht was der für eine Grafikkarte hat. bisher ging das Standby, ich weiß nicht sein wann es nicht mehr geht...
<dadrc> Radeon Mobiel 1400, hatte meiner zumindest
<zeitsofa> ecki http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_display_remaining_black_after_resume
<kubine> Title: Problem with display remaining black after resume - ThinkWiki (at www.thinkwiki.org)
<zeitsofa> ecki: ein lspci | grep VGA verrät dir die verbaute GRAKA
<ecki> lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ecki> warum sollte das Programm (?) das für das Standby zuständig ist plötzlich Probleme mit der Graka haben?
<ecki> kann es noch an etwas anderem liegen?
<zeitsofa> in anbetracht der tatsache das ich bei meinen thinkpads immer wieder derartige probleme hatte die sich mit diversen ansätzen aus der oben geposteten seite lösen ließen würd ich sagen, versuch es mal damit. denn das ist durchaus ein verbreitetes problem. und natürlich kann ein update irgendwo etwas hingschrieben haben das nun das problem mit dem display bei leneovos auslöst
<ecki> zeitsofa, ok danke ich schau mal
<zeitsofa> ecki - np gern :)
<linuxuser1> hallo!
<jochen> Ich möchte gerne in Ordner und Dateinamen die Umlaute ersetzen. (ü durch ue z.B.). Als Lösung habe ich im Forum nur Möglichkeiten mit der shell gefunden. Da ich davon keine Ahnung habe fürchte ich, mein System zu zerschießen. Gibt es nicht eine Lösung wie man das z. B. mit Nautilus machen kann? (Xubuntu 11.10)
<ppq> jochen: sorry dass ich dir jetzt einfach nur die links um die ohren klatsche, aber das muss reichen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pyRenamer  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cuteRenamer   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Krename    http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rename
<kubine> Title: pyRenamer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wenn xfce, thunar --bulk-rename
<jochen> Danke. In meiner Einfalt hatte ich nach suchen/ersetzen gesucht.... 
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<umfs> hallo
<umfs> ich habe versehentlich die per default installiert blacklist.conf gelöscht
<umfs> gibt es dafür eine bezugsquelle?
<LetoThe2nd> umfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/934327/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> umfs: das ist meine. aber den dran, dass die zum teil vom installer angepasst wird.
<LetoThe2nd> umfs: die rohversion kannst du auf packages.ubuntu.com suchen.
<jochen> wie es scheint kann thunar --bulk-rename nur einzelne Ordner bearbeiten. Wenn ich einen Ordner hinzufügen will öffnet sich automatsich der Darunterliegende. Kann man nicht in einem Durchgang auch die Unterordner einbeziehenß
<umfs> LetoThe2nd: perfekt danke, auf den ersten blick sieht sie ja gnaz vernünftig aus, werd ja sehen ob mein dmesg nicht mehr spammt :D
<PBeck> hi
<dermartklerr> hi
<smeexs> auf ein "hi" wird hier kaum einer antworten , stell einfach deine frage dann meldet sich schon wer 
<dermartklerr> ok
<dermartklerr> Ich habe das neue ubutnu 11.10 installiert
<dermartklerr> Jetzut habe ich rechts allerdings so eine Leiste und frage mich was das is
<dermartklerr> Da sind so anwedungsstarter drin oder so
<Ryuno-Ki> dermartklerr: Das nennt sich Unity, was du hast ;)
<dermartklerr> aso kann man das auch links hinkriegen
<jokrebel> dermartklerr: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop
<kubine> Title: Unity Desktop › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smeexs> ach du hast rechts eine leiste 
<smeexs> normal ist die links 
<dermartklerr> ja rechts von unity
<dermartklerr> wie ihr sagt
<Ryuno-Ki> smeexs: So weit ich gelesen habe, ist bei Unity 2D die einmal rechts gewesen ,,, bin aber KDE-Nutzer, also von daher: keine Ahnung
<hdp> Mach doch mal ein Bildschirmfoto.
<dermartklerr> mom
<smeexs> jo wollt grad sagen 
<dermartklerr> http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto_oneiri0pk74.png
<smeexs> aber im prinzip sind das normale verknüpfungen nur halt in einer leiste anstatt am desktop , der vorteil ist halt dass sich die leiste ein und ausblendet 
<dadrc> das sieht aus wie... unity.
<smeexs> lol dieis doch eh links ^
<dermartklerr> ok
<dermartklerr> ne die ist rechts
<dermartklerr> aso ja stimmt
<hdp> Dann ist sie aber gut versteckt.
<smeexs> -.-
<jokrebel> Hast Du ein rechts-links-verwechsel-Problem <g> ?
<hdp> Dreh mal den Bildschirm um.
<Ryuno-Ki> hrhr
<Ryuno-Ki> jokrebel: Das andere links! :D
<dermartklerr> haha:D
<Ryuno-Ki> dermartklerr: Wenn du an einem Look&Feel der GNOME 2.x-Oberfläche interessiert bist, gibt es momentan eigentlich nur eine PPA-freie Variante namens Xfce
<dermartklerr> Und was is mit ppa?
<Ryuno-Ki> daneben gibt es noch Oberflächen wie Mate und Cinnamon, welche einen Ableger der GNOME Shell darstellen
<dermartklerr> aso
<dermartklerr> Hm
<Ryuno-Ki> nur einmal als Stichworte ;)
<dermartklerr> ja mir gefällt des nicht so weil des hat einen bug. den ahb ich schon gemeldet aber keine hilfwe
<jokrebel> …was alles nicht gerade empfehlenswert ist.
<Ryuno-Ki> was für einen Bug?
<Ryuno-Ki> jokrebel: Jeder wie er meint
<dermartklerr> OK also wenn ich ein fenster nach unten ziehe
<dermartklerr> oder nach rechtsw oder links über den rand weg
<dermartklerr> und es mehr als die hälfte (50%) drüber ist und ich es maximieren will
<dermartklerr> dann is es weg und auf einem andren oberflöche maximiert
<jokrebel> Ryuno-Ki: PPAs, Mate oder Cinnamon hier (ohne entsprechende Hinweise, dass das hier eigentlich nicht supportet wird) finde ich persönlich nicht so "fein".
<dadrc> dermartklerr, ja. klingt jetzt ernstmal nach standardverhalten
<smeexs> bist du neu bei linux oder nur neu bei ubuntu 11.10 darmar
<dermartklerr> Ich bin neu bei ubuntu
<dermartklerr> also 11.10
<Ryuno-Ki> jokrebel: hmn, okay. Hab grad ein paar viele Fenster offen und wohl vergessen, dass dazu zu schreiben ... 'tschuldigung
<smeexs> bis jetzt hattest du also immer gnome oder kde 
<dermartklerr> gnome 2
<jokrebel> Ryuno-Ki: Aber Du kannst Dich da gerne als "persönlicher" Supporter hinstellen.
<dermartklerr> Cinnamon habe ich auch mal angetestet. gefällt mir sehr gut macht die gnome 3 shell auch brauchbar, aber zu unausgereift und vom aussehen nicht passend
<dermartklerr> und mate muss man halt sehen
<smeexs> mein tipp : gib unity eine chance , probiers es erst mal eine zeit und bilde dir dann ein urteil 
<dermartklerr> Abert wie gesagt eig hab ich ja nur den bug+
<dermartklerr> evtl kann das ja jemand fixen
<dadrc> Wieso Bug?
<dermartklerr> @jokrebel darf ich mal fragen nutzt od unity oder xfce
<dadrc> Das Fenster wird da maximiert, wo am meisten von dem Fenster ist
<dermartklerr> od=du
<dadrc> Klingt logisch.
<jokrebel> dermartklerr: Unity
<dermartklerr> jadas is aber mies
<dermartklerr> weil ich will nicht immer den desktop wechseln
<Ryuno-Ki> jokrebel: Eher nicht - ich bin grad dabei, zu einer anderen Distro zu wechseln ;) Bringe mich eher im UWR von ubuntuusers.de ein
<dadrc> Dann schieb es nicht raus vor dem Maximieren
<dadrc> Das ist jedenfalls kein Bug, sondern so gedacht.
<dermartklerr> ja aber ich hab soviele offen dass uich mal was zur seite schieben muss
<dermartklerr> und dann hab ich auch mal ganz unten seind
<smeexs> warum teilst du das nicht auf die 4 desktops auf 
<dermartklerr> weil die umschalt mir zulange aduert
<jokrebel> Ryuno-Ki: Na dann erst recht. Bitte eventuellen Nueeinsteigern nicht gleich Forks oder ähnliches empfehlen bitte.
<smeexs> umschalten ???
<dermartklerr> ja dauert zu lange
<dermartklerr> evtl wäre ein möglicher workaround die desktops von 4 auf 1 zu schalten
<smeexs> du brauchst nix umschalten , einfach das icon klicken zum entsprechenden desktop wird automatisch gewechselt 
<smeexs> und das super schnell 
<Ryuno-Ki> jokrebel: Ich werd's mir merken
<dermartklerr> hja wie gesagt ich mag das nicht ich möchte das maximieren
<dermartklerr> und wenn ichs maximiere isses weg
<dermartklerr> Und dann das icon noch malanzuklicken
<smeexs> maximieren hat damit nichts zu tun 
<dermartklerr> dasmit der den desktop wechselt
<dermartklerr> hab ich kb
<smeexs> du kannst auf 4 desktops 4 verschiedene programme maximieren , und andere noch darüber legen
<dermartklerr> Genau
<dermartklerr> ich will aber nicht 4 sondern 1 desktop nutzen
<dermartklerr> Und wenn das nicht möglich ist seh ich mich woanders um
<dadrc> Dann stell das halt ein?
<dermartklerr> Wooo
<dermartklerr> das frage ich aj die ganze zeit
<dermartklerr> ^^
<Fuchs> dermartklerr: ccsm wenn Du unity / compiz nutzt 
<dadrc> Tut er.
<dermartklerr> Enen moment
<Fuchs> demlak: ansonsten schreib mal  (bitte in _einer_ Zeile) was genau Du verwendest
<Fuchs> erm, dermartklerr 
<Fuchs> doofe tab completion 
<dermartklerr> muss ich in ccsm per sudo oder ohne
<dadrc> ohne
<Fuchs> ohne. Aus Prinzip immer erst mal ohne. 
<dadrc> Und wahrscheinlich vorher installieren, das Paket dazu heißt compizconfig-settings-manager
<dermartklerr> aso
<dermartklerr> ok habs gefunden
<dermartklerr> und jetzt steht da 2 vertical 2 horizon
<dermartklerr> dann mach ich beides 1
<dadrc> jo
<dermartklerr> jaaa es klappt
<bergelmir> Nachdem 10.04 nun auch nicht funktioniert, habe ich es mal mit 12.04b versucht und sah soweit alles Okay aus, bis der Reboot kam :-)
<bergelmir> Nun meint mein GRUB "no such device: ..." und bin bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB-Umgebung_analysieren?redirect=no#1-Datentraeger-Analyse
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergelmir> Wenn ich nun "ls" eingebe, bekomme ich eine Liste mit hd0-hd4, aber alle mit jeweils 1-6 "msdosX"-Erweiterungen.
<bergelmir> Aber wie wähle ich da nun die richtige Festplatte aus?
<bergelmir> /dev/sde = hd4? weil vllt. sda=0, sdb=1, sdc=2, sdd=3, sde=4?
<bergelmir> Also /dev/sde ist meine Platte.
<dadrc> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist genau dafür der nächste Punkt da
<Hodes> hey ich hab ruckeln bei flash videos mit meinem netbook. is ein n455 drin. kann ich irgendwie mehr performance erreichen=
<Hodes> ??
<bergelmir> dadrc: wenn ich TAB drücke, tut sich aber nichts.
<dadrc> bei welchem befehl?
<bergelmir> "ls (hd4,<TAB>"
<dadrc> tjoa.
<zeitsofa> grub hat tabcomplition?
<dadrc> bergelmir, ich würd ich einfach mal mit dem nächsten Schritt weitermachen
<bergelmir> zeitsofa: wird zumindest überall beschrieben, als gäbe es das.
<bergelmir> Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB/GRUB-Shell#Hilfreiche-Befehle ist es sogar noch etwas genauer beschrieben, aber es funktioniert nicht :)
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Shell › GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergelmir> Wobei, ich habe aber kein "grub>" sondern "grub rescue>".
<bergelmir> Ist da ein Unterschied
<bergelmir> ?
<zeitsofa> das es das geben soll ja aber funktioniert hat die bei mir noch nie. und die hits bei google zu "broken tab completion grub" sind auch recht lang. 
<zeitsofa> naja hat ja nix mit deinem problem zu tun sorry für den zwischen ruf.
<bergelmir> zwei von vier suggests bei google (q=grub tab completion) deuten darauf hin, dass es nicht funktioniert :)
<zeitsofa> :D
<zeitsofa> mein reden 
<Hodes> niemand?
<bergelmir> Also wenn ich "set" eingebe, bekomme ich folgendes:
<bergelmir> prefix=(hd0,msdo1)/grub
<bergelmir> root=hd0,msdos1
<bekks> Hodes: Man nannte Dir eigentlich schon alles, was Du tun kannst.
<bekks> Hodes: Schalt ggf. noch die HW-Beschleunigung in Flash ein.
 * bergelmir sieht momentan grün bei Flash Videos.
<Hodes> bekks, wie gesagt mein inet ist abgeschmiert, hab nix bekommen. sr
<Hodes> sry
<bergelmir> Hmpf, wäre hd4=/dev/sde, dann würd aber die Anzahl der Partitionen nicht passen.
<bergelmir> 0=2, 1=4, 2=2, 3=3, 4=1 :) dann ists doch klar, welche die richtige ist *g*
<Hodes> bekks, kannst du mir die lösung nochmal posten?
<Hodes> bekks, oder war der 2. post schon der lösungsvorschlag?
<bekks> Hodes: Du hast doch im OT schon darauf geantwortet - die Lösung war/ist eine schnellere CPU und eine schnellere GRafikkarte. Ansonsten ksnnst du nur gucken, dass dein Grafiktreiber richtig installiert ist und die HW Beschleunigung eingeschaltet ist.
<bergelmir> "ls (hd1,msdos1)/grub" liefert eine liste mit dateien
<bekks> Mit welchen...?
<bergelmir> Was klappt in diesem GRUB Rescue Mode eigentlich? "Unknown command 'boot'" bzw. "Unknown command 'reboot'".
<Ryuno-Ki> bergelmir: es gab irgendeinen Befehl, der verfügbare Befehle auflistet
<Ryuno-Ki> hatte bisher nur einmal einen grub> Fall
<guntbert> bergelmir: schau mal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue_Mode_.28.27.27grub_rescue.3E.27.27.29_Booting
<kubine> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bergelmir> insmod normal  -->  error: symbol not found: 'grub_divmod64_full'
<beaver74> Hodes, hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Falls ja, benenne die doch mal um und starte X neu und schau ob dann automatisch evtl. schnelle Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.
<guntbert> bergelmir: zuerst mußt du den prefix richtig einstallen
<bergelmir> habe prefix und root gesetzt
<guntbert> bergelmir: *richtig* gesetzt? :-)
<bergelmir> guntbert: naja, das ist grob die frage :)
<bergelmir> "ls (hd1,msdos1)/grub" liefert eine Liste von Dateien.
<bergelmir> set prefix=(hd1,msdos1)/grub
<bergelmir> set root=(hd1,1)
<Hodes> beaver74, xorg.conf existiert nicht
<guntbert> bergelmir: hmm, bei mir ist grub unter boot...
<beaver74> Hodes, werden in deiner /var/log/Xorg.0.log EE oder WW ausgegeben.. also relevante?
<bergelmir> set prefix=(hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub  -->  error: file not found
<bergelmir> guntbert: kann es sein, dass du /boot auf keiner eigenen partition hast?
<bergelmir> hd1,msdos1 sollte ansich meine /boot-partition sein, daher reicht [...]/grub
<guntbert> bergelmir: schon ... :-) - ich denk heut schon etwas langsam
<bergelmir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/836378
<kubine> Title: Bug #836378 “Oneiric upgrade, boot hangs at error: symbol not fo...” : Bugs : “grub2” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Hodes> beaver74, was genau willst du da jetzt wissen? also stehen beide im text drin
<guntbert> bergelmir: du kannst offensichtlich mit grub besser umgehen als ich - ich hab obige Seite vor ein paar tagen ausgedruckt und Schritt fpr Schritt abgearbeitet - hat geholfen
<guntbert> *für
<beaver74> Hodes, es kann sein das Funktionen von X-Server nicht geladen werden könne, das würde dann als WW oder EE in der log stehen und man könnte da ansetzen
<bergelmir> guntbert: ich habe grub bisher nur zur auswahl des boot-mediums verwendet :)
<bergelmir> und das ist meist nur ENTER drücken :)
<guntbert> bergelmir:dann schau dir das doch noch einmal Schritt für Schritt an (inkl dem wie man was herausfindet...)
<bergelmir> guntbert: irgendwie befürchte ich, dass ich kein grub2 habe...
<bergelmir> lol :D
<koegs> 0
<bergelmir> in einem kommentar auf https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/836378 steht, dass einer seine reihenfolge der platten geändert hat und es dann funktionierte
<kubine> Title: Bug #836378 “Oneiric upgrade, boot hangs at error: symbol not fo...” : Bugs : “grub2” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> bergelmir: grub1 hast du nur, wenn du da rumgefummelt hast. seit 10.04 kommt imho grub2 als standard
<Hodes> beaver74, ok was muss ich genau machen?
<bergelmir> standard war bei mir (hd0,msdos1) aber korrekt wäre bei mir ansich (hd1,msdos1)
<k1l> bergelmir: dann änder es doch
<bergelmir> habe nun mal im bios die reihenfolge geändert und nun hat es geklappt :)
<bergelmir> und jetzt bin ich wieder an einem punkt, der mich nicht weitermachen lässt :(
<k1l> bergelmir: einige mainboards änder teilweise die kennung beliebig. da gibt es bekannte bugs
<beaver74> Hodes, du solltest schauen ob Fehler bzw. Warnungen in deiner log ausgegeben werden.. was dann zu tun ist, könnte man durch diese Meldungen gut über eine Suchmaschine in Erfahrung bringen
<bergelmir> ich glaube, dass meine grafikkarte das problem ist, weswegen ich so viele probleme habe
<bergelmir> installationen haben bisher alle nur per alternate geklappt, aber solbald irgendwie ui reinkam, tut sich nichts mehr
<Hodes> beaver74, also einfach in die log schauen=?
<k1l> bergelmir: das sind aber nicht viele probleme, sondern ein problem.  und da hilft einfach wil ruminstallieren auch nicht weiter. das habe ich dir auch schon voher gesagt. da muss man sich einmal ransetzen und das eine problem lösen
<Kawada> Abend an alle.
<beaver74> Hodes, ich tippe aber mal auf eine zu schwache CPU (Atom) um flash Videos flüssig abspielen zu können. Dass das schon bei niedrigen Auflösungen eintritt ist natürlich schade, aber, falls dem so ist, imho auch nicht softwareseitig zu lösen.
<bergelmir> k1l: dass wohl meine grafikkarte das problem zu sein scheint, kam mir erst jetzt in den sinn.
<smeexs> beaver74 grooveshark geht auch nicht 
<beaver74> Hodes, ja, schau in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<smeexs> das sollte doch selbst auf einem schwachen cpu funktionieren 
<k1l> smeexs: nee
<Hodes> beaver74, puhhh muss ich morgen mal genau durch schauen, muss gleich mal bubu macehn
<Hodes> beaver74, aber danke erstmal für die hilfe :)
<beaver74> Hodes, jo :) die log ist recht lang.. aus dem Grund kann man schön nach WW oder EE suchen
<Hodes> noch eine frage, ich hab ja den neusten intel treiber installiert, wie kann ich das rückgängig machen?
<Kawada> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Zusätzlich Eingebundenen Repositories.
<Kawada> Ich habe zum Beispiel Ubuntu Tweak auf meinem Ubuntu Installiert. Nun habe ich im Reiter "Andere Software" 2 Quellen Eingetragen. Einmal main und einmal main (Quelltext).
<Kawada> Sind alle beiden Erforderlich?
<Kawada> Für Virtual Box musste ich z.B. einen laut Ubuntuusers wieder Entfernen (da war es der Quelltext der wieder raus musste damit es auch geht).
<dadrc> Naja, die Quelltextquelle ist normalerweise nicht erforderlich, aber auch nicht schädlich
<bergelmir> k1l: http://imageshack.us/f/801/ubuntu1203textmode.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<k1l> bergelmir: je nach graka mal den richtigen treiber installieren.
<beaver74> Hodes, 'man apt-get' , dort nach 'Eine bestimmte Version eines Paketes' suchen, wird dort schön erklärt.
<dermartklerraway> ok
<bergelmir> k1l: und wie? kann da leider nichts lesen :) und das ist schon der text mode *g*
<bergelmir> mal schauen, habe einfach mal "apt-get upgrade" getippt und es tut sich auch was.
<bergelmir> zumindest wandern diese ameisen wie wild umher *g*
<k1l> wer keine hilfe will dem kann man auch nicht helfen :/
<bergelmir> k1l: ?
<k1l> du bist ja wieder am rumfummeln anstatt dein problem anzugehen
<bergelmir> na was soll ich denn machen?
<k1l> welche graka ist das genau? welchen treiber bisher probiert? welcher modus ist das genau?  etc
<k1l> wobei du eh die 12.04 nutzt und das was für die unstable channel #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1 ist
<bergelmir> nVidia GeForce 560ti
<bergelmir> Ich habe bisher keinen Treiber ausprobieren können, da ich nichts lesen kann.
<bergelmir> Bisher habe ich lediglich die Installation durchgeführt.
<bergelmir> Jetzt habe ich dieses Ameisenrennen auf dem Bildschirm.
<bergelmir> Single, GUI und Text Mode liefern alle dieses krude Bild.
<k1l> strg+alt+f1 drücken, mit apt-get nvidia-current installieren. restarten. fertig. alles andere in besagten channeln
<bergelmir> f1-f6 sehen alle so aus, nur halt ohne dieses ameisenrennen. und f7 ist halt momentan ameisenrennen am start
 * bergelmir ist aber auch in #ubuntu-de+1
<bergelmir> k1l: habe nun mal "apt-get install nvidia-current" eingetippt (obwohl ich nichts lesen konnte), neustart und nun sehe ich was :)
<ttyS3> moin. Kann man bereits (direkt) von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgraden? (Paketquellen freischalten + do-releaseupgrade ?)
<dAnjou> ttyS3: wenn ja, wird dir das hier keiner sagen
<dAnjou> → #ubuntu-de+1
<dAnjou> warte doch einfach noch ein bisschen
<ttyS3> dAnjou: ok ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-18
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10, Firefox 11.0] /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/  enthält nur den einen Softlink /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin. Ist das normal?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: jo, denn es gibt ja mehrere möglichkeiten, flash im browser zu haben
<dAnjou> diese möglichkeiten über das alternativensystem von ubuntu zu regeln ist mehr als sinnvoll
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Mir ist klar, daß es sinnvoll ist, verschiedene Flash-Programme über das Alternativen-System auswählen zu können. --  Meine Frage bezog sich darauf, ob es normal ist, nur einen Eintrag in diesem Verzeichnis zu haben. Auf einem Ubuntu-10.04.4-Rechner habe ich dort mehr Einträge, z. B. noch  einen für Google Talk.
<sky1> was brauche ich bei ubuntu um über smtp eine mail zu verschicken kann das das system von sich aus, oder brauche ich da einen mua wie sendmail o. mailx
<snooops> Du brauchst nen MX record und reverse dns einträge sonst wirst du geblacklisted von den providern
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: brauchst irgendwas, im einfachsten fall nbsmtp oder ssmtp (repektive konsorten)
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: und natürlich nen funktionsfähigen smtp server
<snooops> Soo, da bin ich wieder frisch und munter und immer noch ohne automounts für passwortgeschützte samba shares :/
<sky1> @LetoThe2nd: schau ich mir mal an danke ... 
<bullgard4> sky1: Ubuntu wird in der Regel mit dem Programm Evolution ausgeliefert. Du kannst mit dem Programm Evolution E-Mails via SMTP verschicken.
<tessarakt2> sendmail ist kein MUA, @ sky1 
<sky1> @tessarakt2: stimmt hast recht ... mein fehler :)
<dAnjou> snooops: is doch müll (sorry)
<dAnjou> snooops: wenn er nen gelisteten smtp hat, geht das ganz einfach
<snooops> ok
<dAnjou> sky1: willst du selbst nen smtp dings aufsetzen oder den von deinem provider benutzen?
<dAnjou> im letzteren fall hilft postfix, obwohl das eventuell overkill is
<tessarakt2> totaler Overkill
<sky1> dachte eher an nullmailer... zu exchange ...
<tessarakt2> hatte ich früher, da musste man dann ständig irgendwas rumkonfigurieren
<tessarakt2> obwohl es eigentlich nichts zu konfigurieren gab
<dAnjou> sky1: das sollte gehen
<dAnjou> wie ich hier sehe, hat LetoThe2nd schon die einfachsten dinger genannt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12917/how-to-send-mail-from-the-command-line
<kubine> Title: email - How to send mail from the command line? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<sky1> was würde mir eigentlich ssmtp für vorteile bringen ... 
<sky1> im gegensatz zum nullmailer, der ja glaub ich auf sendmail basiert ..
<dAnjou> bin grad nich sicher, ob nullmailer verschlüsselte authentifizierung kann
<sky1> brauch ich nicht ... 
<dAnjou> weiß es aber auch bei ssmtp nich
<sky1> insofern verschmerzbar..
<dAnjou> sky1: sowas brauch man IMMER
<dAnjou> du willst dein passwort nich klartext übertragen
<sky1> in dem fall nicht das hat aber nichts  mit meinem Anliegen zu tun ... das System ist von außen nicht erreichbar.. 
<sky1> ip based lösung über exchange und dem connector ... so das reicht ;).. sonst muss ich noch in  den windows  chan wechseln :)
<sky1> vorerst danke für eure hilfe 
<sky1> @dAnjoui: und doch nullmailer könnte es ..
<chris_w> hi, ich versuche dhl versandmarken zu drucken. problem: java applet kann nicht drucken. testseite in den systemeinstellungen klappt aber.
<dAnjou> ich frag mal einfach hier, wenns unangebracht is, geh ich sofort rüber damit: hier failed gerade ein ./configure an der versionsnummer von perl. verlangt is 5.004, auf dem oneiric hier is 5.12.4. fehlermeldung: "checking for Perl version >= 5.004... expr: non-integer argument" <neue zeile> "./configure: line 5425: test: =: unary operator expected"
<dAnjou> ideen?
<LetoThe2nd> jep, den fragen der den quelltext geliefert hat. seine automake-rules sind anscheinend hinüber.
<dAnjou> das script ändern, dass es mit true durchläuft vllt.
<dAnjou> das dauert so lange -.-
<dAnjou> da liegt noch nen autogen.sh dabei, was das configure erzeugt, aber das scheitert an demselben fehler
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich, weil in der configure.ac mist steht.
<dAnjou> ach ne, quatsch
<dAnjou> das geht kaputt, weil kein /share/aclocal da is
<dAnjou> was auch komisch is
<dAnjou> wo gibt es denn standardmäßig ein /share?
<dAnjou> da fehlt doch irgendein prefix
<dAnjou> oh, ich muss ne umgebungsvariable setzen, evtl. hat sich das erledigt
<dAnjou> aber nur eventuell
<dAnjou> nope, failed immer noch
<OlMightyG> hallo leute
<OlMightyG> ich hab eine run datei, die ein java programm starten soll. aber ich bekomme wenn ich diese run ausführe die meldung "bash Zeile 1 blabla/bin/java ist nicht vorhanden" obwohl der Pfad vorhanden ist. woran liegt das?
<koegs> OlMightyG: das übliche, komplette fehlermeldung inkl. aufruf des programms, dann am besten noch deine run-datei, etc.
<koegs> !nopaste > OlMightyG 
<kubine>  OlMightyG: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<OlMightyG> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407452/
<kubine> Title: Startproblem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> die ordner und dateien sind vorhanden
<OlMightyG> hat jemand eine idee? bzw. noch mehr infos nötig?
<koegs> du hast also java in ~/MoticImagesJ/jre1.6.0_19/bin/java ?
<OlMightyG> ja
<OlMightyG> ist ein fertiges paket vom hersteller
<koegs> dann mal bitte "ls -la ~/MoticImagesJ/jre1.6.0_19/bin/java"
<k1l_> warscheinlich fehlt nen +x oder so
<OlMightyG> ist es wichtig wo genau der Ordner liegt? der liegt nämlich im Benutzerordner
<OlMightyG> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407457/
<kubine> Title: la -la › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> sorry falsches verzeichnis
<OlMightyG> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407462/
<kubine> Title: jetzt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<OlMightyG> jetzt richtig
<OlMightyG> bin mal kurz weg...
<OlMightyG> bzw. noch kurz da :D
<k1l_> das sieht mir nach nem schönen rechte gefummel aus. als root installiert oder als root ausgeführt und damit die rechte zerschossen
<OlMightyG> re
<OlMightyG> ich hab da noch gar nichts installiert
<OlMightyG> einfach nur entpackt und dann sollte es laut readme gehen
<OlMightyG> hat zufällig jemand einen tipp für eine unter ubuntu funktionierende usb kamera, die man über c-mount an ein mikroskop bauen kann?
<dAnjou> OlMightyG: usb-kameras sollten meines wissens nach keine probleme machen
<dAnjou> probiere es mit einfach mit einer, die auf nen mikroskop passt
<dAnjou> das dürfte die größere einschränkung sein
<OlMightyG> dAnjou: habe ich.. klappt nicht hehe.. also das gerät wird nicht erkannt.
<OlMightyG> extrem ätzend
<OlMightyG> ist übrigens eine motic kamera mit micron chip... vielleicht kommt ja ein genialer tipp
<OlMightyG> hab mich totgegoogelt
<dAnjou> sorry, hab ich auch keinen plan
<OlMightyG> linux wär so super toll wenn ich eine mikroskop mountbare kamera fänd, die funktioniert und eine diktiersoftware existieren würde
<k1l_> OlMightyG: einfach mal nach der usbid googlen. da gibts meistens schon wen, der sich totgegoogelt hat und ein ergebnis liefert
<OlMightyG> k1l_: in diesem fall leider nicht
<_d4vid> re..
<LetoThe2nd> _d4vid: wir haben dich schon mal ein paarmal drauf hingewiesen, dass wir nicht daran interessiert sind wann du wieder da bist oder nicht. auch nicht per amsg
<LetoThe2nd> _d4vid: daher, letzter hinweise.
<Abijar> Servus, hätte mal eine Frage bzgl. Kernel-Installation.
<Abijar> Ich habe diesen Kernel: linux-image-2.6.39-02063904-generic_2.6.39-02063904.201108040905_i386 über apt installiert. Im Bootloader steht er jedoch nicht zur Auswahl. Laut Ubuntu-Wiki sollte er doch automatisch eingetragen werden?
<LetoThe2nd> Abijar: wenn der paketersteller sauber gearbeitet hat, dann schon. da das aber offensichtlich kein opffizieller kernel ist - rede mit dem der dir das gegeben hat.
<k1l_> Abijar: welches ubuntu ist das genau? welcher kernel ist das? (aus den offiziellen paketqullen? oder aus nem ppa oder sonstwoher?
<Abijar> Den habe ich übr kernel.ubunto.com gezogen...
<LetoThe2nd> Abijar: das bezweifle ich solange dezent, bis ich den link sehe ;)
<k1l_> ist das nen mainlione kernel aus dem kernel ppa?
<Abijar> Es ist Oneiric. 
<Abijar> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39.4-oneiric/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39.4-oneiric (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<Abijar> ganz unten 
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo update-grub"
<Abijar> Mit dem 3.x habe ich massive Problme mit der GraKa. Darum mein naiver gedanke, einfach auf einen frühren Kernel zurück zu gehen. Obs was bringt, weiss ich noch nicht. ;)
<Abijar> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Abijar> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic
<Abijar> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-17-generic
<Abijar> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<Abijar> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<Abijar> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Abijar> Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sda1
<Abijar> done
<Abijar> Findet ihn nicht :/
<k1l_> !paste > Abijar 
<kubine>  Abijar: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Abijar> K
<k1l_> Abijar: dann schau mal ob das bei den mainline kerneln ein bekanntes problem ist und die ne lösung haben. ansonsten an die wenden.
<k1l_> man könnte auch versuchen die graka probleme direkt an zu gehen, anstatt nen anderen kernel reinzuquetschen
<Abijar> Habe ich versucht. Suche im Web ergab keine funktionierenden Treffer, und hier wurde die Frage gefliessentlich ignoriert :/
<k1l_> welche graka? welcher treiber? welche probleme? was bisher versucht,....
<Abijar> Intel GMA 900 auf einem eMachines e525. Problem ist, dass die Standardauflösung von 1366x nicht läuft. Statdessen 1024x768 in 4:3, was ein recht verzerrtes Bild ergibt.
<Abijar> i965 installiert, welcher angeblich helfen soll, aber nichts bringt. Xorg.conf ermöglicht zwar Auflösungen nach unten, aber nicht nach oben.
<Abijar> Wirklich nervend daran ist, dass ich mit dem Problem nicht alleine bin und kein Mensch es für nötig hält. mal einen Fix zu machen. Mit den vorherigen Kerneln hat es doch wunderbar gefunzt. Kann ja also nicht daran liegen, dass es ein unlösbares Problem ist... Oo
<dadrc> Wenn das Problem bekannt ist, link mal den Launchpad-Bug dazu
<dadrc> Wenn es keinen gibt, mach einen auf :)
<k1l_> intel gma 900 ist doch celeron m. das ist schon eher veraltet. 
<k1l_> aber die meisten sachen die ich da finde sind eher beschwerden über die backlight steuerung. aber von den dingern gibts halt mal wieder zig ausführungen über jahre hinweg
<dadrc> Hier ist ein Bug dazu; von 2006 o0
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/32760
<kubine> Title: Bug #32760 “GMA900 i915 laptop resolution” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-i810” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<beaver74> Abijar, wäre nur ein Versuch: trag mal in deine xorg.conf ein 'DisplaySize' ein .. siehe: man xorg.conf
<Betacoder> Hallo zusammen
<Betacoder> Ich verzweifel gerade an folgendem Problem: Nachdem ich Squid als Paket installiert habe startet es nicht. Die Fehlermeldung "Job failed to start"  sagt mir nichts über die Ursache. Wie kann ich herausfinden warum Squid nicht starten möchte?
<dadrc> Betacoder, wird schon irgendwo ein Log schreiben
<dadrc> Spontan /var/log/squid.log
<Betacoder> Da steht leider überhaupt nichts drin
<Betacoder> Habe ich schon überprüft :(
<Betacoder> der Ordner /var/log/squid ist zwar angelegt worden aber komplett leer
<Betacoder> Mit der Fehlermeldung kann ich natürlich auch nicht der Ursache auf den Grund gehen
<k1l_> syslog oder so gibt auch nichts aus?
<k1l_> um welches ubuntu und welche squid version dreht es sich denn genau?
<Betacoder> Ubuntu LTS 10.04
<Betacoder> squid 2.7
<k1l_> !paste > Betacoder 
<kubine>  Betacoder: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Betacoder> Ubuntu LTS 10.04
<Betacoder> und sorry, ich bin mit dem Webchat nicht vertraut.
<Betacoder> Hätte lieber einen richtigen irc client nehmen sollen...
<k1l_> pack da mal ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "apt-cache show squid" rein
<k1l_> (in den pastebin)
<Betacoder> ok, einen Moment bitte
<beaver74> Betacoder, laut man squid kann mit -d das debug level erhöht werden
<beaver74> beaver74, "-X Force full debugging"
<beaver74> Betacoder, 
<Betacoder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407467/
<kubine> Title: Betacoder › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Betacoder> -d ändert nichts an der Meldung
<beaver74> Betacoder, -d [LEVEL] hattest du versucht?
<Betacoder> Ja. -d 1
<Betacoder> Ich möchte euch ja ungerne mit solchen Anfängerproblemen belästigen aber ohne Ansatz kann ich schlecht selbst nach der Ursache suchen :(
<Betacoder> Ich habe eher das Gefühl das es nicht direkt an Squid liegt. Weil egal was ich mit der Konfigdatei mache es ändert nichts am Startverhalten
<k1l_> hast du squid denn schon eingerichtet?
<k1l_> weil ohne konfiguration startet der erstmal nicht
<Betacoder> Mit einrichten meinst du die squid.conf? Die habe ich angepasst, jap
<Betacoder> liegt in /etc/squid/squid.conf
<beaver74> Betacoder, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Squid hattest du gelesen? Wenn auch etwas veraltet dürfte die noch hilfreich sein.
<kubine> Title: Squid › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Betacoder> Jap, habe ich sogar noch offen
<Betacoder> Dort werden aber andere Fehlermeldungen angegeben
<Betacoder> Squid scheint immer zu melden warum es nicht startet. Aber bei mir sagt er garnichts?
<Betacoder> Wirkt eher so als ob das System Probleme damit hat Squid zu starten
<Betacoder> (zumindest aus meiner Sicht eines Laiens)
<Betacoder> squid mit -NCd1 spuckt auch nichts aus
<beaver74> Betacoder, dann würde ich zusätzlich in #squid fragen
<Betacoder> okay. Am VServer kann es aber nicht liegen, oder?
<beaver74> Betacoder, ich denke das kann man so nicht ausschließen, es kommt halt drauf an wie dieser eingerichtet wurde
<Betacoder> hmm
<beaver74> Betacoder, aber ob VServer oder dedizierte Hardware sollte IMHO keinen Unterschied machen
<Betacoder> dann werde ich mal bei den squid experten nachfragen.
<Betacoder> zuvor mal eben den client wechseln...
<Betacoder> re
<beaver74> wb
<Betacoder> was mich wundert ist es derartige Probleme entstehen obwohl ich auf eine Paketinstallation zurückgegriffen habe
<zeitsofa> Betacoder: darf man die squidconfig mal sehen?
<k1l_> und pack mal die ganze ausgabe beim starten in einen pasteservice
<k1l_> !nopaste
<kubine> k1l_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Betacoder> Also die Ausgabe ist ja nur die eine Zeile die ich beschrieben hatte: start: Job failed to start
<Betacoder> zeitsofa: einen Moment
<k1l_> zeig mal mit allem drum und dran
<k1l_> mit kommando etc
<k1l_> (vlt ists ja nur nen typo etc)
<Betacoder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407477/
<kubine> Title: squid › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Betacoder> Das ist die config
<Betacoder> Als startkommando habe ich sudo /etc/init.d/squid start genommen
<Betacoder> bzw. ebenfalls sudo start squid
<zeitsofa> Betacoder: und in /var/log/squid/cache.log steht garnichts?
<Betacoder> Nein, der Ordner ist komplett leer. Keine cache.log Datei vorhanden
<beaver74> Betacoder, welche Berechtigungen hat denn /var/log/squid ?
<zeitsofa> Betacoder: was sagt denn ein "sudo squid -N -X"
<Betacoder> Da habe ich mich auf die Paketinstallation verlassen *g*
<Betacoder> mom
<zeitsofa> das sollte dir nen ganzen haufen output geben
<Betacoder> jap
<Betacoder> wow, das sieht schonmal hilfreich aus
<zeitsofa> du kannst das ja mal in einen nopaste schieben
<Betacoder> wie bist du auf den befehl gekommen?
<zeitsofa> squid --help 
<zeitsofa> :D
<zeitsofa> zumindest steht es da
<sysdef> cheater ;p
<zeitsofa> menno erwischt :D
<Betacoder> ...
<Betacoder> kein kommentar ;)
<zeitsofa> hilft dir der output denn weiter bei der lösung deines problems?
<Betacoder> jap
<sysdef> viele denken (zu recht) die komplette doku ist in der config datei ^^
<zeitsofa> fein - das freut mich. 
<Betacoder> Ich sag schonmal besten Dank an alle Helfenden und schaue mal ob ich mit der Meldung weiterkomme
<Betacoder> sysdef: Die config hat mit der Standardconfig / Doku aber so gut wie nichts mehr zu tun ;)
<zeitsofa> Betacoder: und wenn nicht die ausgabe mal in nen nopaste packen und hier posten 
<Betacoder> besten Dank fürs Angebot. Gemäß den Channelregeln versuch ich es aber erstmal selbst :)
<zeitsofa> Betacoder: und für den vorbildlichen weg des selberversuchens hier noch ein kleines helferchen so du es noch nicht hast: http://www.squid-handbuch.de/hb/
<kubine> Title: Squid Handbuch (at www.squid-handbuch.de)
<Betacoder> zeitsofa: Danke, war zwar schon bekannt über Google aber verdient anscheinend durchaus eine umfangreichere Begutachtung
<Betacoder> Danke, dir ebenfalls ;)
<Betacoder> yessss: Squid is already running!
<Betacoder> :)
<daswort> Wie sorge ich dafür dass das System eine WLAN Verbindung auch aufbaut ohne dass sich ein Nutzer einloggen muss? Wg. Cron und Download.
<dadrc> Verbindung für alle Nutzer freigeben im Networkmanager
<dadrc> Also, wär zumindest 'nen Versuch wert
<daswort> Das reicht?
<daswort> Gilt das auch für Root?
<dadrc> Urghs, Akku tot. Probier's mal. Muss eben Strom suchen.
<Frickelpit> daswort: als alternative zu cron und download, wäre da noch wicd
<Frickelpit> daswort: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wicd#Skriptfunktion
<kubine> Title: Wicd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lun4tic> hi, kennt jemand irgendwelche deutschen Ubuntu OEMs?
<lun4tic> abgesehen von Rockiger
<lun4tic> geht mir um stationäre PCs
<bullgard4> lun4tic: Was meinst Du mit »Ubuntu OEMs«? Der Begriff »OEM« wird unterschiedlich verwendet.
<Betacoder> Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand wie man für Squid ein Benutzername und Passwort setzen kann?
<Betacoder> Und zwar direkt als Proxy Passwort und nicht über irgendwelche speziellen Loginverfahren
<PBeck> hi
<Betacoder> zeitsofa?
<zeitsofa1> hier
<eminor> hi
<Betacoder> Ich habe jetzt alles soweit hinbekommen, auch spezielle Einstellungen. Aber leider verzweifel ich an der Authentifikation von Squid
<Betacoder> Sprich ich möchte das der Proxy nur über Username + Passwort angesprochen werden kann
<Betacoder> Alles andere wäre wohl fahrlässig
<beaver74> Betacoder, 'squid authentifizierung' schmeißt reichlich Informationen aus
<beaver74> Betacoder, scheint nicht wirklich aufwendig zu sein das einzurichten
<beaver74> Betacoder, ncsa_auth und PAM dürften auch interessante Suchbegriffe sein
<Sita> ich hab mir vor ewigkeiten eine config gemacht und nehm die jetzt immer :p
<Betacoder> das Problem ist das ich den Proxy für mein Programm brauche wo ich nur ein Proxy Passwort und einen Proxy Username angeben kann
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: zu faul zum doku lesen? :D proxy_auth ist die derective die dir da helfen sollte
<Betacoder> Und nicht irgendwelche Authentifizierungsmethoden wie MSNT oder SMB
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Und? Welches Backend squid nutzt ist dem Client doch egal
<Betacoder> http://www.comfsm.fm/computing/squid/FAQ-23.html
<kubine> Title: SQUID Frequently Asked Questions: Authentication (at www.comfsm.fm)
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: oder du machst das hier: http://blog.proesdorf.de/2010/06/29/squid-proxy-konfigurieren.html#h141
<kubine> Title: Squid Proxy konfigurieren | Dirks Blog (at blog.proesdorf.de)
<Betacoder> Da werden viele aufgelistet die z.B. nur in einem Lan gehen?
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Nonsens, was LAN ist und was nicht ist unerheblich
<SunTsu> Betacoder: im Zweifelsfall bestimmen das eh die ACLs
<Betacoder> hmm
<Betacoder> ncsa_auth ist mMn nach bei der Paketinstallation schon nicht dabei
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: hier was für ubuntu - sollte etwas verständlicher sein. http://selfmod.net/installing-squid-with-simple-authentication-ncsa/
<kubine> Title: Installing Squid With Simple Authentication (NCSA) | Selfmod.Net (at selfmod.net)
<Betacoder> die Anleitung sieht wirklich gut aus
<Betacoder> argh... htpasswd ist wohl auch nicht installiert -.-
<zeitsofa1> aber bedenke das die ggf etwas überholt worden sein könnte da die dirt verwendete ubunut version 7.10 ist aber grob überflogen sieht die squidconfig darin soweit ok aus
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: naja das sollteste ja problemlos nachinstalliert kriegen 
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: HINT => apache2-utils
<Betacoder> :)
<Betacoder> Aber mal ehrlich: Warum gibt Squid nicht die Möglichkeit ein genellers Passwort in der config festzulegen? Es brauch doch nicht jeder proxy eine Rechteverwaltung mit mehreren Benutzern und Benutzergruppen
<zeitsofa1> kleiner tip wenn mal nen apt-cache search "befehl" nichts findet - dann könntest du dir mit der installation von apt-file helfen. sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search "befehl"
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Weil es dämlich ist zwei Auth-Systeme zu pflegen wenn man schon ein modulares hat
<beaver74> Betacoder, weil so nicht jedes Programm seine eigen Authentifizierung mitbringen muss
<beaver74> +e
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: der quellcode ist offen von squid füll dich nicht gebremst dir den anzupassen. ich denke aber das über 90% der anwender über das modulare system froh und dankbar sind :)
<Betacoder> Ja das grundlegende Problem ist wahrscheinlich das ich einfach einen Internetproxy aufsetzen möchte und keinen Zugangsproxy für lan
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Das grundlegende Problem ist daß Du keine Lust hast die Doku zu lesen und Dich danach zu richten
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: naja ich denke eher das problem ist das du die funktionalität noch nicht ganz kennen und nutzen gelernt hast. ich denke wenn du ein bisschen ausführlicher mit squid rumspielst wirst du sehen das das so wie es ist recht klasse ist. 
<zeitsofa1> SunTsu: ich glaub daran liegt es nicht wenn ich mich an den rest hier heute im chat mit Betacoder erinner. 
<Betacoder> Bevor ich hier etwas frage habe ich immer mehrere Stunden selbst versucht das Problem zu lösen
<SunTsu> zeitsofa1: Es macht aber den Eindruck. Es gibt soviel Doku, und die ist nicht wirklich schwierig
<zeitsofa1> SunTsu: ich hege eher die vermutung nach einem konspirativen gedankenaustausch ob es vielleicht anders geht als das was in der doku steht. 
<SunTsu> http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/Authentication#How_does_Proxy_Authentication_work_in_Squid.3F ist eigentlich recht einfach, man muss sich nur überlegen wogegen man authen will
<kubine> Title: Features/Authentication - Squid Web Proxy Wiki (at wiki.squid-cache.org)
<Betacoder> genau die Seite hatte ich auch gefunden
<Betacoder> passt z.B. nicht
<Betacoder> der pfad für ncsa_auth ist da falsch
<Betacoder> Das ist auch so eine Sache die sehr nervig ist, viele Seiten sind veraltet
<SunTsu> Ja, sowas differiert nunmal, jede Distro macht da ihr eigenes Ding
<SunTsu> Dafür gibt es locate und find
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: das problem ist da nicht unbedingt das es veraltet ist. sondern wie SunTsu schon sagt liegt das daran das die distris das alle anders ablegen. 
<Betacoder> Dann ist das Problem wohl das mir die Basics fehlen die Dokus für so spezielle Programme wie Squid voraussetzen ;)
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: drum darfste ja auch fragen :D
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast: Immer raus damit, nur bitte keine Allgemeinplätze wie "Das geht nicht?!" ;)
<Betacoder> Bin ja schon fleißig am Basteln, ihr habt mir ja jetzt wieder was zum weiterarbeiten hingeworfen ;)
<Betacoder> Nur mal als Zwischenfrage: Wenn ich es korrekt eingerichtet habe sollte z.B. Firefox mich bei Benutzung des Proxys nach den Zugangsdaten frage, oder?
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Nein, nicht wenn Du sie in der FF-Config hinterlegt hast
<Betacoder> *g*
<zeitsofa1> :D
<Betacoder> Ich frage weil er mir direkt ein Cache Access Denied bringt anstatt nach benutzername + pwd zu fragen
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Scheiterst Du an einer acl?
<zeitsofa1> nürnberger trichter - doku nicht verstanden => nochmal lesen *feix*
<Betacoder> also etwas muss ich es verstanden haben sonst hätte ich die config zerschossen und squid würde nicht mal mehr starten
<Betacoder> Also ich habe die passwortdatei korrekt erstellt
<Betacoder> und die entsprechenden Zeilen eingebunden
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Wie gesagt, es klingt als würdest Du gegen eine IP acl laufen
<Betacoder> im Endeffekt habe ich folgende Zeilen ergänzt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407482/
<kubine> Title: Betacoder › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Betacoder> bestimmte IPs habe ich (eigentlich) nicht ausgesperrt
<Betacoder> die Pfade stimmen ebenfalls
<Betacoder> wenn ich http_access deny !ncsa_users ausprobiere klappt es ebenfalls nicht
<SunTsu> Betacoder: ohne das lief es?
<Betacoder> jap
<Betacoder> wenn ich die http_access zeile rausnimm klappt es
<Betacoder> aber ein Login kommt dennoch nicht
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: magst grad mal die ganze config nopasten
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Der Login kommt auch nicht, user/pw musst Du in der Proxy-Config hinterlegen, im Client
<zeitsofa1> nope das seh ich anders SunTsu
<zeitsofa1> ode rverwechsel ich da grad zwei authmethoden
<Betacoder> Also das wäre dann erstmal die Frage ob Firefox z.B. nach einem Passwort fragt
<zeitsofa1> eigentlich solltest du nach einem pw gefragt werden wenn du das nicht fix eingerichtet hast 
<Betacoder> Nein habe ich nicht.
<Betacoder> Demnach... funktioniert es nicht korrekt...
<SunTsu> zeitsofa1: es kommt _dann_ ein Popup für die Auth wenn die PW-Auth als _letzte_ ACL drinsteht
<SunTsu> Wenn eine weitere acl danach kommt kommt kein popup
<zeitsofa1> drum meine frage nach dem gesamten config file
<Betacoder> ok mom
<zeitsofa1> SunTsu: jo. aber ob das so ist wissen wir ja mit dem aktuellen nopaste nicht :D
<SunTsu> das stimmt wohl
<zeitsofa1> bin mal kurz den kühlschrank entern 
<Betacoder> guten Hunger
<Betacoder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407487/
<kubine> Title: Betacoder › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Betacoder> unter auth options habe ich mein glück versucht
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Wie schon gesagt, Du hast acls nach der USer-Auth
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Dann gibt es kein Popup, sondern die acls danach werden evaluiert, und dann wird eventuell verworfen
<Betacoder> argh
<Betacoder> mom
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: die reihenfolge ist wichtig. der frühstückt das der reihe nach afaik
<Betacoder> Würde es demnach reichen wenn ich die 3 zeilen ans ende setze?
<SunTsu> Jupps
<SunTsu> Betacoder: es reicht wenn Du die http_allow als letzte acl hast
<SunTsu> Die Config dazu kann dort bleiben
<Betacoder> hmm.. ich trau mich fast nicht es zu sagen aber die FEhlermeldung bleibt unverändert
<beaver74> den squid hattest neu gestartet?
<Betacoder> squid -k reconfigure nimm ich
<beaver74> ahja
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: sagt das logfile was dazu?
<Betacoder> gute Idee..mom
<Betacoder> http 407
<Betacoder> moment mal... dazu habe ich irgendwo etwas gelesen
<Betacoder> hmm
<Betacoder> laut der wiki sollte der browser dann automatisch nach den daten fragen
<Betacoder> ich kopiere mal die gesamte zeile für euch
<SunTsu> Betacoder: paste doch bitte nochmal neu
<Betacoder> du meinst mit der einen Zeile ganz unten?
<SunTsu> genau, die Config die Du aktuell hast
<Betacoder> also erstmal der logeintrag: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407492/
<kubine> Title: Betacoder › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Betacoder> und hier die config: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407497/
<kubine> Title: Betacoder › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> Betacoder: mir fehlt da irgendwie ein http_access deny all ganz am Ende, sonst sind die ganzen allow-Regeln ja sinnlos
<Betacoder> allow Regeln habe ich ja nur die
<Betacoder> die anderen sind alle deny
<Betacoder> deswegen hatte ich auch zuerst an http_access deny !ncsa_users gedacht
<Betacoder> dann würde ich dieses Schema beibehalten
<SunTsu> Ja, solltest Du so machen, aber Du musst dann sowohl deny !ncsa_users als auch allow ncsa_users haben
<SunTsu> und das deny _vor_ dem allow
<SunTsu> so wie es auch auf http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/Authentication#How_does_Proxy_Authentication_work_in_Squid.3F steht
<kubine> Title: Features/Authentication - Squid Web Proxy Wiki (at wiki.squid-cache.org)
<SunTsu> und auch da ist ein deny all am Ende
<Betacoder> moment mal eben
<Betacoder> ich habe gerade mal ein programm gebastelt ganz simpel
<Betacoder> und dort die proxydaten angegeben mit passwort und benutzername
<Betacoder> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht funktioniert es dort
<Betacoder> ja es funktioniert tatsächlich
<Betacoder> anscheinend unterstützt der Firefox die Authentifizierung nicht
<bekks> Das macht Firefox sogar sehr gut - funktioniert hier einwandfrei.
<SunTsu> Da muss FF ansich auch nichts weiter können als Proxy-Auth, was squid dafür nutzt um es zu checken ist dem FF ja egal
<Betacoder> Also ich kann es nicht erklären
<Betacoder> aber im IE und FF funktioniert es nicht
<Betacoder> dort kommt keine Abfrage sondern direkt die Fehlermeldung
<bekks> Und die Fehlermeldung kommt vom Squid?
<Betacoder> aber mit einem programm wo ich diese daten eingebe funktioniert es
<Betacoder> Cache Access denied
<Betacoder> Perfekt eigentlich
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: kannst du mal grad mal die ausgabe von "sudo ps aux | grep squid" nopasten?
<Betacoder> http://nopaste.php-quake.net/222366
<kubine> Title: quakenet:#php - nopaste #222366> -- Betacoder was too lazy to write a description. (at nopaste.php-quake.net)
<SunTsu> Ich würde es ja exakt so konfigurieren wie es die Doku sagt, und von da aus dann versuchen zu verändern
<Betacoder> Also ganz ehrlich, ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Besser geht es doch garnicht
<Betacoder> ich brauche den Proxy ja nicht für Browser
<Betacoder> zeitsofa1: Was liest du aus dem Auszug?
<zeitsofa1> also ich hab grad mal deine config hier eingebaut. dann habe ich den auth paart (4eilen) nach unten kopiert und habe aus dem cache error nen access denied bekommen.
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: ich wollt nur wissen ob da die ncsa_auth auftauchen
<Betacoder> Also wenn ihr keine Bedenken habt lasse ich es so
<Betacoder> Mit Programmen funktionieren auch nur die korrekten Zugangsdaten
<Betacoder> und Browsersupport brauche ich nicht
<beaver74> Betacoder, die access.log gibt auch keinen Hinweis?
<Betacoder> die spuckt einen 407er aus
<Betacoder> also eigentlich vollkommen korrekt
<Betacoder> Wirkt fast so als ob der firefox den 407er nicht interpretieren könnte aber das habt ihr ja ausgeschlossen
<Betacoder> keine Bedenken / Einwände zu der Konfiguration?
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Für mich wirkt sie etwas kaputt ohne die cleanup denies, aber wenn Du meinst daß es so läuft wie Du brauchst ist alles gut
<Betacoder> okay, dann erneut besten Dank für eure Hilfe
<Betacoder> Wahrscheinlich wäre unsere Konservation um einiges lustiger geworden wenn ich statt eines vservers einen rootserver gemietet hätte :D
<Betacoder> nunja da habe ich wohl doch mal etwas richtig gemacht und verstanden das man als Nicht-Experte so etwas nicht machen sollte....
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: ich hab nun deine config wie folgt mal genutzt und so bekomme ich den auth dialog im FF: http://pastebin.com/X3dCJJ8V
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: X3dCJJ8V (at pastebin.com)
<zeitsofa1> http://pastebin.com/X3dCJJ8V
<kubine> Title: root - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<zeitsofa1> dann eben so 
<Betacoder> okay du hast alle zeilen nach unten gerückt sehe ich auf den ersten Blick
<Betacoder> und auf den zweiten... hmm. du hast die geschichte mit den methods allowed auskommentiert
<zeitsofa1> jo
<Betacoder> und das mit dem header access
<zeitsofa1> mom
<Betacoder> ist ja lustig das man dadurch verhindern kann das browser die abfrage erhalten
<bekks> Wieso? Das steht doch nur im Header.
<Betacoder> mal was anderes: Könnten diese zugangsdaten eigentlich mitgesniffed werden?
<zeitsofa1> also der allowbrowser teil ist der der verhindert das die abfrage kommt im ff
<bekks> Solange du kein https benutzt - ja.
<zeitsofa1> Betacoder: ja
<Betacoder> Mist :(
<Betacoder> wireshark o. ä. hat doch heute fast jedes Kind
<Betacoder> aber mal angenommen ich würde es per https machen... dann könnte man das doch trotzdem umgehen?
<zeitsofa1> drum https nutzen
<Betacoder> z.B. mit einem entsprechenden Host eintrag und einem eigenen server auf den die anfrage umgeleitet wird
<Betacoder> demnach würde sich das wohl auch nicht lohnen und ich lass es so wie es ist
<zeitsofa1> nö dann wäre die übertragung mi dem pw ja verschlüsselt
<Betacoder> wenn der das zertifikat direkt vom gefakten Server holt?
<SunTsu> Betacoder: Du könntest mit stunnel zum Proxy arbeiten, dann hast Du immer https - mit dem Problem daß Du natürlich Schwierigkeiten mit den Zertifikaten der https-Seiten bekommst
<LupusE> hi
<zeitsofa1> huhu lupuse
<LupusE> das sofa! hi
<Claas> Hallo zusammen, hab ein kleines problem. Ich habe während des update die verbindung zu meinem server verloren. Leider habe ich den update vorgang nicht in screen gestartet. Samba erwartet in dem prozess eine interaktion. Wie gehe ich jetzt am sinnvollsten vor, sodas keine schäden oder inkonsistenzen auftreten ?
<bekks> Claas: Der Prozess läuft nicht mehr, da er beendet wurde, als die Verbindung abriss.
<Claas> hm und was haben die konfigurationsprogramme die ausgeführt werden sollten ausgewählt? oder wurden sie gar nicht updated?
<bekks> Da lief nichts mehr, was hätte fragen können.
<bekks> Das Update wurde an der Stelle abgebrochen, an der die Verbindung abriss.
<dAnjou> Claas: apt-get und aptitude sind da recht gnädig
<dAnjou> musst schon pech haben, wenn da jetz was kaputt is
<dAnjou> einfach einloggen und nochmal starten .. in ner screen!
<zeitsofa1> Claas: ein erneutes ausführen sollte dir ggf sagen wenn was kaputt ist. (kommt dann sowas wie - versuch mal apt-get install -f)
<Claas> wie entferne ich den die lock ?
<zeitsofa1> in dem du das lock file löscht
<zeitsofa1> Claas: ich nehm an das hier? /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Claas> dpkg wars
<Claas> hm apt-get install -f sagt das wie schon vermutet samba nicht vollständig installiert wurde.  Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von : samba-common +-bin | 
<zeitsofa1> ggf samba-common deinstallieren das update machen und dann wieder installieren
<dreamon_> Habe meiner Frau ihr Notebook, hab ich auf 11.10 upgedated.. Hatte 10.10 noch drauf. Jetzt geht Thunderbird im Schneckentempo.. 
<dreamon_> Ist da was bekannt?
<hdp> Müsstest du mal im Bugtracker nachschauen.
<Claas> hm hab gerade gemerkt, das das alte aptitude noch am laufen war, habs beendet und nun gehts
<Claas> So hat geklappt danke euch allen ^^
<zeitsofa1> :) dann viel spass weiterhin 
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<zeitsofa1> Nabend
<Betacoder> So ich mach Feierabend
<Betacoder> vielen dank nochmal allen
<Betacoder> und einen schönen Abend noch
<saulgoodman> /mouse enable
<zeitsofa1> dir auch Betacoder
<Betacoder> Danke danke
<tic66> Hallo kann man bei Nautilus, im "Rechtsklick-Menü" in dem "Verschieben nach" steht, ein selbst definiertes Ziel angeben?
<jokrebel> tic66: hätt ich auch interesse dran, hab aber diesbezüglich noch nichts gefunden bisher.
<bullgard4> tic66: Nein. (jedenfalls nicht ohne einen Zusatz zu installieren.)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: welcher Zusatz wäre das?
<bullgard4> tic66: Es gibt einen Workaround: Nach Drücken von F3 erscheint eine zweite Dateiliste in einem zweiten Verzeichnis. Das zweite Verzeichnis kannst Du dann beliebig wählen und anschließend aus dem ersten Verzeichnis eine oder mehrere Dateien ins zweite Verzeichnis verschieben.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich kenne keinen solchen Zusatz.
<lun4tic> ist "smeexs" in irgendeiner form anwesend? der wollte mich vorhin offenbar im /query bekehren. Nutze ja nur schon seit 1999 Linux...*hust*
<balduin> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-19
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<syria|> القرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فريقالقرف فر
<janda> hääääääääääääää?
<janda> wasn das?
<bloodrye> hallo leute
<bloodrye> bitte, wie kann ich überprüfen ob die Prozessorkühlung läuft und wirkt auf meinem Thinkpad T420 ?
<zeitsofa> bloodrye: in dem du die sensor werte ausliest, lmsensors könnte hier helfen
<zeitsofa> !lmsensors 
<zeitsofa> !lm_sensors
<kubine> zeitsofa: Informationen zu Lm_sensors finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<fr00d_> Hello
<zeitsofa> moin fr00d
<fr00d> Mist falscher Channel. :(
<zeitsofa> hihi
<bullgard4> bloodrye: Noch da?
 * bloodrye immer noch da
<bullgard4> bloodrye: /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<bloodrye> ja, was gibt's damit?
<bullgard4> bloodrye: Bitte guck Dir den Inhalt dieser Datei an.
<bullgard4> bloodrye: Wenn Du ihn nicht verstehst, dann frag nach dem, was Du darin nicht verstehst.
<bloodrye> enabled // 3210 / auto
<bloodrye> auto soll eine temperaturspanne sein
<bullgard4> bloodrye: bloodrye Eine Frage endet mit einem Fragezeichen. --  Hast Du eine Frage?
<bloodrye> hh, 'tschuldigung ... ich wei
<bloodrye> ich weiß also nicht welche temperaturen werden unterhaltet
<bloodrye> wie kann ich bestimmen welche temperaturen unterhaltet werden?
<bullgard4> bloodrye: /proc/acpi//ibm/thermal gibt die gemessenen Tmeperaturen der Sensoren aus.
<bloodrye> bullgard4: gibt's keinen da :(
<bullgard4> bloodrye: Aha, dann hat sich daa bei neuen Thinkpad-Modellen geändert. Ich kenne diese neuen Modelle nicht.
<bullgard4> Vielleicht steht da statt "ibm" "lenovo"?
<bloodrye> nein, es gibt ./ibm folder, aber keine thermal datei
<bullgard4> Du könntest nachfragen im Kanal ##ibmthinkpad.
<bloodrye> danke sehr :)
<sysdef> bloodrye: ist das modul thinkpad_acpi geladen?
<bloodrye> sysdef: wie checke ich das?
<k1l_> mit lsmod gucken
<sysdef> lsmod | grep acpi
<bloodrye> es gibt da die zeile "thinkpad_acpi          81819  0 "
<bullgard4> Das bedeutet, daß dieses Kernelmodul geladen ist.
<sysdef> unter debian installiert man tp-smapi-dkms, thinkfan und tpb und man ist auf nem ThinkPad zuhause. ggf. gibe es die unter gleichem namen noch in ubuntu
<sysdef> gibt*
<bullgard4> bloodrye: Diese 3 DEB-Programmpakete stellt Ubuntu 11.10 auch zur Verfügung. Du solltest sie installieren, wenn Du am Ventilator manipulieren willst.
<zeitsofa> bloodrye: http://rabiesscience.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/ubuntu-11-10-lufterproblem-der-neueren-thinkpad-modelle/ da werden sie geholfen :)
<bloodrye> zeitsofa: mensch, das ist DIE sache :)
<bloodrye> danke
<zeitsofa> bloodrye: gefunden mit: http://bit.ly/J8iOTe :) 
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<bloodrye> zeitsofa: ich bin eigentlich slowakisch und google meist tech daten auf englisch
<zeitsofa> ok ausrede akzeptiert :D
<bloodrye> und bedauernsweise bin ich diesmal nicht erfolgreich geworden
<koegs> http://thinkwiki.de/Thinkfan <- da stehen auch anmerkungen zum T420
<kubine> Title: Thinkfan – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<zeitsofa> bloodrye: hier ist ansich auch alles auf englisch nur die google ergebnisse sind mixed. naja is ja auch wurscht. solange dir der link hilft ist ja alles prima. :)
<bloodrye> passiert mir nicht oft dass deutsche quellen die internationale ubertreffen, aber manchmal haben die mir fest geholfen
<zeitsofa> da geb ich dir recht. das ist auch eher selten. gibt eben mehr leute die englisch sprechen als deutsch auf diesem planten
<bloodrye> dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass tech probleme meistens in diesem kanal statt #ubuntu gelost werden, denn diese leute sind irgendwie mehr hilfsbereit, was mich sehr freut
<SunTsu> bloodrye: liegt wohl auch an der Menge der Leute, #ubuntu hat einfach mehr Traffic, da sind die Leute meistens kürzer angebunden und genervter
<bloodrye> Sun Tsu :) Hauptsache dass die Leute hier so nett sind :)
 * LetoThe2nd bedankt sich im namen aller anwesenden für die beweihräucherung, würde aber dann gerne zum ende kommen oder das thema in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fortsetzen. danke.
 * bloodrye dankt und nimmt Abschied. alles gute
<bullgard6> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=teamviewer&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all: "Ihre Suche nach Paketen, deren Name teamviewer enthält, in allen Suites, allen Bereichen, und auf allen Architekturen: Leider ergab Ihre Suche kein Ergebnis." Wo ist Teamviewer geblieben?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- teamviewer (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<deem> das gab es noch nie in den quellen von ubuntu
<deem> es gibt ein .deb paket auf der seite von teamviewer
<bullgard6> hm
<bullgard6> Stimmt. Ich hatte das vergessen.
<tic66> Hallo, wenn ich ein Skript ausführen möchte, nachdem der User sich eingeloggt hat und der Desktop fertig geladen ist, in welcher Datei muss ich das dann aktivieren?
<tic66> mein system: aktuelles ubuntu+gnome3
<sky1> ist der nullermailer sendmail emulator soviel schlechter von der performance her als die normale sendmail komponente zum verschicken von mails ... weil wird gerade rumtesten und haben den eindruck das er sehr langsam ist,w as das abarbeiten von queues und deren versenden betrifft 
<dAnjou> tic66: gar nicht, du packst es einfach als programm in den autostart
<dAnjou> tic66: mit absolutem pfad am besten
<tic66> danke
<Bartulus> Hallo Leute, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407527/ Wo liegt das Problem meine clients bekommen keine IP :(
<kubine> Title: DHCP Server › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> Bartulus: Was sagt denn das Logfile auf dem Server dazu?
<Bartulus> <SunTsu> Welches logfile?
<SunTsu> Bartulus: /var/log/messages oder ähnliches, kommt auf die Version von ubuntu an
<Bartulus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407532/
<kubine> Title: DHCP Server › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> Bartulus: Sieht zum Ende hin für mich doch gut azs
<SunTsu> aus
<SunTsu> Das Device hat doch eine IP bekommen
<Bartulus> <SunTsu> ne keiner bekommt ips
<SunTsu> Bartulus: Da ist ein DHCPACK, damit hat das Device IPHONE4s erfolgreich eine IP zugewiesen bekommen
<dAnjou> kennt jemand das problem, dass, wenn man einen hotspot erstellt (also seinen rechner AP sein laesst), sich dieser hotspot nach ein paar sekunden wieder verabschiedet, also einfach irgendwie nicht mehr da ist? auch im netzwerkdialog wird wieder auf normalen betrieb umgestellt. oneiric + gnome-shell hier
<xubuntu988> that feel when you're afraid during an installation, of messing-up your main-system by xubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> !german > xubuntu988 
<kubine>  xubuntu988: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<xubuntu988> das fühl, wenn du während einer xubuntu-installation angst hast, dass dein hauptsystem kaputt geht
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu988: und wenn du jetzt noch wirklich was zum thema support hast, ist alles gut :) für smalltalk, bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<xubuntu988> ich hoffe ich werde kein bedarf haben, bin hier nur mal präventiv schonmal rein
<Frank2012> liest sich, als wenn es automatisch übersetzt wurde ...
<tobi768> Hallo #ubuntu-de
<tobi768> Eine Frage kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen mit nem Samsung Lapi nvidia und der bildschirmhelligkeit?
<tobi768> bekomme es nicht gebacken das ich diese regeln kann
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, genaue Hardware, was hast du schon probiert, was genau geht nicht? =)
<tobi768> dadrc: geforce gt520m ubuntu 12.04 und die zusätzlichen nvidia treiber aktiviert 
<deem> tobi768: *jedihandbewegung* du willst nach #ubuntu-de+1 gehen
<tobi768> dadrc: probiert in dem sinne noch nicht viel da ich nicht weiss was ich tun soll. Es ist nur so sobald ich mit netzteil hochfahre 100 prozent helligkeit. Das ginge ja noch aber wenn ich mit akku hochfahre nur 10% helligkeit, und das ist blöd
<tobi768> deem: was ist +1 ?
<deem> tobi768: der channel für unstable releases und da 12.04 noch beta ist, gehört das da hin =)
<tobi768> aso hatte das selbe auch bei der vorgängerversion 
<deem> du nutzt aber gerade im moment 12.04, richtig?
<tobi768> genau
<deem> dann auf zum atem, ääh nach #ubuntu-de+1 =)
<tobi768> oki
<tic66> Hallo, folgende Meldung kommt bei einem apt-get update: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/TOFRG15c3che2QtlXyRf/ Wie löse ist das?
<kubine> Title: Paste #TOFRG15c3che2QtlXyRf | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<dadrc> tic66, sieht aus, als wär deren Server falsch konfiguriert oder du hast beim Anlegen des Eintrages was falsch gemacht
<dadrc> Wo hast du die Quelle denn eingetragen?
<tic66> dadrc: ich machs immer über das Paketquellen Tool von gnome, in der /etc/apt/sources.list gibts die Einträge "deb http://josm.openstreetmap.de/apt oneiric universe" und "deb-src http://josm.openstreetmap.de/apt oneiric universe"
<kubine> Title: Index of /apt (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<dadrc> tic66, sieht erstmal gut aus
<dadrc> Dann musst du dich wohl mal bei den OSM-Jungs melden
<bauruine> ich versuche gerade den owncloud client unter ubuntu 11.10 zu installieren. wie finde ich den pgp key heraus? unter  http://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:devel&package=owncloud-client ist nichts zu finden. 
<kubine> Title: software.opensuse.org: Install package isv:ownCloud:devel / owncloud-client (at software.opensuse.org)
<koegs> bauruine: hier nix suse
<bauruine> koegs, ok sorry
<dadrc> bauruine, da musst du schon die Opensuse-Jungs fragen, mit welchem Key die das signieren
<matzexh> hallo, ich wollte nach folgender anleitung mein unity home icon anpassen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-folder-quicklists-to-the-home-launcher-in-ubuntu-unity/   ich hatte das damit schon mal hinbekommen, leider klappt es nun nicht mehr und egal was ich mache, es wird nur der Punkt Dateien und Im Starter behalten angezeigt.
<Tobi__> Hallo zusammen. Ich benutze Ubuntu 10.04 (bzw. Backtrack 5R2, was aber ja auf Ubuntu 10.04 basiert) und habe ein Problem mit meinem WLAN. Meine PCI-Karte ist eine TP-Link "TL-WN951N" mit dem "AR5008"-Chipsatz, welche ja standardmäßig unterstützt sein sollte. Diese wird in "iwconfig" auch erkannt ([paste:407537:iwconfig]), allerdings finde ich in wicd kein wlan-netz. Auch über "iwlist scan" wird kein WLAN-Netz gefunden. Habt ih
<LetoThe2nd> !keinbuntudiskussion > Tobi__ 
<kubine>  Tobi__: Habe bitte Verständnis dafür, dass wir das Thema schon 1000 Male hatten und keine weitere Diskussion darum akzeptiert wird. Jede Distribution macht ihren Support bitte selbst. Wenn Du mit einem Ubuntu wiederkommst, bist Du herzlich willkommen.
<LetoThe2nd> Tobi__: und das gilt besonder speziell für backtrack.
<SunTsu> Tobi__: a) IRC-Zeilen haben eine Längenbegrenzung, Du bist dagegen gestoßen
<SunTsu> Tobi__: b) backtrack ist _nicht_ ubuntu, daher wende Dich bitte an die BAcktracker
<Tobi__> Hm, schade. Aber a) Ich dachte, dass die Begrenzung nur für Ausgaben aus dem Terminal gilt, die länger als 3 Zeilen sind, trotzdem danke.
<SunTsu> Tobi__: Was genau sind Zeilen wenn eine Zeile beliebig lang sein kann, je nach Terminal?
<LetoThe2nd> SunTsu: du meintest wohl
<LetoThe2nd> !512 > Tobi__ 
<kubine>  Tobi__: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<SunTsu> LetoThe2nd: exakt, danke
<Tobi__> Achso, das wusste ich natürlich nicht. Ich dachte, es sei der Übersicht halber.
<countzer> Hey
<countzer> where can I study german?
<LetoThe2nd> Tobi__: bei mehrzeiligen pastes dient die 3-zeilen-regel der übersicht, bei langen einzelzeilen greift einfach diese irc-interne begrenzung. sind eingentlich 2 verschiedene sachen, sehen halt ähnlich aus.
<LetoThe2nd> countzer: this is a support only channel. for smalltalk, please join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<drmage> hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen ob es sich als absoluter neuling lohnt jetzt schon die 12.04 beta aufzuspielen, oder sind da noch zu viele dinge im umbruch? Grund: Ich wollte am Wochenende meinen rechner komplett platt machen und neu aufsetzen, und weiß nicht welche version ich nun am besten aufspiele
<LetoThe2nd> drmage: wenn du fragen musst, dann eher nicht ;)
<SunTsu> drmage: Wenn es noch nicht freigegeben ist hat es Gründe, und als Neuling würde ich den "Profis" glauben daß es noch nicht für die Masse geeignet ist ;)
<drmage> danke, das wollte ich nur wissen.... wie gesagt, ich bin absoluter neuling und windows umsteiger. hab derzeit zwar das 11.10 drauf, habs mir aber beim versuch mint zu testen irgendwie zerschossen, und da hätte sich das we angeboten zum neu aufsetzen. Meine überlegung war, ob es so kurz vorm release vllt schon stabil genug ist auch als neuling das zu installieren
<LetoThe2nd> stabil ist das vor ende mai sicher nciht.
<LetoThe2nd> (for certain values of "stabil")
<drmage> dannn werd ich das 11.10er nochmal drauf machen
<skrumbholz> drmage: bei mir läuft es seit einer woche völlig problemfrei. habe von 11.10 aus aktualisiert.
<SunTsu> Man kann Glück haben, man kann Pech haben. Ich würde als Neuling sogar noch ein paar Wochen nach Release warten und es dann erst installieren/upgraden
<drmage> skrumbholz, das problem ist, dass ich bei problemem völig aufgeschmissen bin, ich bin, was linux angeht derzeit nur anwender auf der einfachsten stufe, das ist mir zu unsicher
<SunTsu> Da lässt man lieber erstmal die erfahrenen Leute die Probleme finden und ausmerzen, und geduldet sich noch etwas
<drmage> ja, ich habs nicht wirklich eilig
<drmage> ich muss nicht das neueste haben, war eben nur die überlegung was sinnvoller ist
<vectory> drmage: was hast du denn genau zerschossen, vllt musst du ja nur den bootloader neu installieren oder so
<drmage> wenn ich schonmal hier bin, bei mir verschwindet ständig bei den fenstern die obere leiste, also die mit dem schließen kreutz etc.  gtk-window-decorator --replace behebt das problem, aber nur für wenige sec/min
<drmage> .... das hatte ich zerschossen
<drmage> den befehl hab ich nach langem suchen im internet irgendwann mal gefunden (war glaub sogar nen tip aus dem irc)
<_N0b0dy_> Hallo, eine kurze Frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das jetzige Lubuntu 11.10 auf das 12.04 Beta upzugraden?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> aber wenn du schon nach dem weg fragst, solltest du besser noch warten, bis es veröffentlicht wird
<_N0b0dy_> Ok, dann warte ich noch die eine Woche. Aber trotzdem wüsste ich gern wie man das upgraden kann.
<Frickelpit> schau dir die manpage von update-manager an
<_N0b0dy_> Ok, habe das grade ins Terminal getan. Da komme ich in die Aktualisierungsverwaltung wie sie auch bei Ubuntu ist.
<Frickelpit> _N0b0dy_: die manpage eines programms ruft man mit 'man <programmname>' auf
<_N0b0dy_> achso
<_N0b0dy_> hab nur update-manager gemacht
<Frickelpit> siehe auch man man
<_N0b0dy_> So habs jetzt offen.
<_N0b0dy_> naja ist jetzt auch egal ich warte noch die woche.
<skrumbholz> der upgdade-manager macht ein upgrade auf die nächste Lubuntu version. dann kannst du das meta-paket 'ubuntu-desktop' installieren. am login kannst du dann zwischen beiden varianten wählen.
<skrumbholz> ooops, soll heißen update-manager :-/
<drmage> skrumbholz, er ist schon weg
<Frickelpit> skrumbholz: was hat ubuntu-desktop mit einem upgrade auf 12.04 zu tun, besonders wenn er lubuntu hat?
<skrumbholz> er wollte doch von Lubuntu auf Ubuntu upgraden...
<Frickelpit> ne
<skrumbholz> ah, hatte mich wohl verlesen. :-/
<drmage> so, danke nochmal für alles, ich bin mal wieder weg
<martin_> guten abend
<martin_> jemand hier der mir helfen könnte bin neu in ubuntu  und habe schon viel nachgeschaut kriege es aber mit meinem nvidia treiber einfach nicht hinn 
<k1l_> martin_: welche karte hast du denn und welchen treiber willst du wie installieren
<martin_> ich habe es nach so einem video von youtube gemacht link könnte ich schicken habe eine nvidia 570m
<k1l_> ohje
<k1l_> die ganzen YT dinger sind die pest
<k1l_> !nvidia > martin_ 
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia  dort unter nvidia den proprietären aus den offiziellen ubuntu quellen ist meist erstmal die beste lösung
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin_> kil_ wieso das denn ??
<k1l_> martin_: weil da irgendwelche hansels selber erst 1 woche ubuntu nutzen und meist den größten quatsch erzählen
<martin_> kil_ achso ja aber der scheint wohl ganz gut zu sein also war nicht falsch was er da gezeigt hat aber irgendwie habe ich glaube ich nen fehler 
<k1l_> zeig mal das video
<martin_> kil_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBu1-8AaT9Y
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 11.10 : Grafikkarten Treiber manuell installieren [Nvidia Gforce GTX 470 , Twinview] - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<k1l_> martin_: die erste anlaufstelle sollter das wiki auf ubuntuusers sein. das ist schon ausgesprochen gut.
<k1l_> bei anderen anleitungen weiss man nie was für nebenwirkungen da verschwiegen werden
<martin_> kil_ ja da war ich habe den treiber auch über nvidia runtergeladen und per konsole installiert aber irgendwie läuft nix also er erkennt sie nicht 
<daswort> Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich Sounds für xchat herbekommen kann?
<k1l_> martin_: und unter ubuntu lädt man nix irgendwo runter. das ist windows gehabe. und ubuntu ist kein windows
<k1l_> da brauch ich gar nicht weitergucken. der hansel in dem video loggt sich als root ein m(
<martin_> kil_ aber quelldatei ist doch die selber als wie wenn ich es alles übers terminal mache oder irre ich mich 
<k1l_> martin_: klick auf meiner verlinkten seite auf "nvidia" und folge der anleitung "über die paketverwaltung"
<k1l_> martin_: nein, du hast dir schön was woanders runtergeladen und dazwischengefummel. und beim nächsten update fliegt dir alles um die ohren
<smeexs> haha daswort
<Fuchs> martin_: wenn Du den Treiber zudem von Hand installiert hast, willst Du den vorher auch von Hand wieder deinstallieren, das gibt sonst einen Konflikt mit dem von Ubuntu 
<Fuchs> martin_: sobald Du einen Treiber _sauber_ installiert hast, fuehre bitte  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  aus,  entpacke die dadurch entstandene Datei und leg sie in einen pastebin 
<daswort> ja? smeexs 
<martin_> puhh ich hoffe ich kreige das wieder sauber ^
<smeexs> damit kämpf ich auch gerade , hab mir von waveplanet ein paar wave geladen und die in xchat angegeben 
<k1l_> martin_: deswegen: ans wiki halten und an nicht irgendeinen möchtegern linuxguru von youtube
<smeexs> funktioniert aber nicht , gibt nur rauschen in der lange der wave-datei
<martin_> kil_ ok ja bin neu versuche mich in ubuntu rein zu fuchsen 
<martin_> kil_ kann ich dir mal schicken was meine nviia bug report sagt ??
<martin_> kil_???
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: ping
<LetoThe2nd> martin_: so kriegt er das sonst nicht mit ;)
<martin_> kil_ : ping
<martin_> kil_: ping
<martin_> lol
<LetoThe2nd> martin_: *g* lies mal seinen nick genau. irc-clients highlighten auf den eigenen. und du schreibst seinen immer falsch.
<k1l_> martin_: nutz einfach die tab taste um die nicks vervollständigen zu lassen
<LetoThe2nd> martin_: und es reicht schon wieder, ich hab ihn ja ge"ping"t.
<martin_> ohh
<k1l_> und den bugreport lädst du bitte auf einen paste-service
<k1l_> !nopaste > martin_ 
<kubine>  martin_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<smeexs> daswort
<martin_> ja ich bin einfach nicht zu schlau für diese welt immer diese newbees ^
<martin_> ok
<martin_> habe ich kann ja doch was ^^ [paste:407547:nvidia]
<smeexs> daswort
<martin_> ohh http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407547/ 
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin_> komme nicht mehr weiter 
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> martin_: da sind eben noch zwei Versionen installiert, gleichzeitig 
<Fuchs> martin_: hol Dir den nvidia installer noch mal, dann   sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run --uninstall 
<Fuchs> martin_: anschliessend den aus der Paketverwaltung sauber installieren, rebooten, neuen Bug Report machen 
<martin_> Fuchs_ ja das dachte ich mir habe beide im synaptic paketmanager deinstalliert 
<Fuchs> das deinstalliert eben nicht den manuell installierten, deswegen solltest Du eben nicht manuell installieren
<Fuchs> _de_installiere den mit dem Installer, dann _installiere_ den aus synaptic, neuer Bug report erstellen 
<martin_> Fuchs_ ok 
<martin_> Fuchs_ habe ich gemacht kam kein fehler
<PBeck> ahoi
<Fuchs> martin_: funktioniert es denn nun wie gewollt? 
<Fuchs> sonst muesste ich einen neuen Bug report haben
<delu> hi ich habe folgendes problem: mein druckertreiber braucht libcupsys2 und ubuntu verwendet aber ja den nachfolger(?) libcups2... ich kann aber die links aus diversen foren nicht nutzen wo von einem transtional-package die rede ist was dem treiber sagt das er libcups2 nehmen soll? plz
<delu> aso fail ja die links führen aufgrund des alters der beiträge mitlerweile nur noch ins leere
<smeexs> daswort
<jokrebel> smeexs: Wie meinen?
<smeexs> ich und daswort haben ein problem mit dem sound bei xchat , das war nur ein test ob es einen sound bei ihm auslöst
<Fuchs> smeexs: es gibt sonst ##test oder query :) 
<LupusE> hi
<smeexs> notiert ^^
<smeexs> daswort : 
<Fuchs> aeh? Was habe ich gerade gesagt? 
<smeexs> ich hab mich vertippt wir sind eh shcon fertig 
<ceegee> guten abend
<ceegee> ich baue über den network manager openvpn verbindungen auf, dabei überschreibt die vpn verbindung meine default route, unter windows mit der selben openvpn config passiert das nicht. kann man das verhalten irgendwo anpassen bzw. abschalten? ich habe zwar den menüpunkt "Automatisch bezogene Routen ignorieren" zwar gesehen, aber die push-routes will ich ja haben
<Bartulus> Wie suche ich obnoch pakete installiert sind auf dem system?
<dAnjou> Bartulus: wat?
<SunTsu> Bartulus: dpkg -l? Was genau hast Du vor?
<SunTsu> Wenn keine Pakete installiert sind dürfte das System eher nicht-existent sein und nicht funktionieren
<dAnjou> SunTsu: es nicht wissen, aber schonmal nen befehl rausknallen
<dAnjou> sorry, aber ...
<SunTsu> dAnjou: Er will wissen ob Pakete installiert sind, das sieht er mit dpkg -l, oder nicht?
<SunTsu> Warum er das wissen will steht auf einem anderen Blatt
<dAnjou> achtung: er will wissen, wie er obnoch sucht pakete installiert sind auf dem system
<dAnjou> klar soweit?
<dAnjou> nich für mich
<Bartulus> SunTsu: Ich habe gerade ein software compl. und instaliert  aber ich finde sie nicht :(
<SunTsu> Bartulus: Fang besser mal von ganz vorne an
<SunTsu> !detail | Bartulus 
<dAnjou> *das* ist doch mal ein problem
<dAnjou> und so gut formuliert
<dAnjou> Bartulus: *wie* hast du sie kompiliert und installiert?
<Bartulus> ./configure
<Bartulus> make
<Bartulus> usw
<dAnjou> Bartulus: das letzte wäre auch wichtig
<SunTsu> Bartulus: mit "usw" kommen wir nicht weiter
<Bartulus> make install
<dAnjou> und BAM, kacke gebaut
<LetoThe2nd> und dann nicht checkinstall. supi. setzen, 6
<hdp> Glückwunsch, genau wie man es nicht machen sollte.
<Bartulus> aber so steht es in der anleitung lol
<dAnjou> damit hast du 3 zonks von der jury, danke. der nächste!
<Bartulus> :(
<LetoThe2nd> Bartulus: sorry, aber wenn du so an der paketverwaltung vorbei arbeitest...
<SunTsu> Bartulus: in der des Programms, nicht der von Ubuntu
<Fuchs> Bartulus: Du solltest bevorzugt nicht beliebige Anleitungen aus dem Netz befolgen
<LetoThe2nd> Bartulus: anleitungen gibts viele, nur oft ist die qualität, sagen wir mal... mau
<Fuchs> Bartulus: schau Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren?redirect=no    an 
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Bartulus: hoff jetzt lieber mal dass das ding auch ein uninstall hat, sonst wirst du das nämlich nicht mehr los :-/
<koegs> vielleicht sollte man erstmal auch fragen, was er eigentlich installieren wollte :)
<Bartulus> sudo checkinstall 
<SunTsu> Natürlich wird man es wieder los, wen auch mühselig. make -n install, gucken was er alles macht und von Hand entfernen
<LetoThe2nd> Bartulus: das richtets nur auch nicht mehr.
<SunTsu> wenn
<LetoThe2nd> SunTsu: viel spass dann bei *dabei* händchenhalten ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Bartulus: jetzt sag doch bitte erstmal *welches* teil das werden sollte, und nen *link* du dem was du befolgt hast.
<SunTsu> LetoThe2nd: Im Prinzip geht sogar INSTALL=rm make install *eg*
<Bartulus> https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/423-p2
<kubine> Title: DHCP 4.2.3-P2 | Internet Systems Consortium (at www.isc.org)
<SunTsu> Bartulus: Du installierst etwas von Hand das bei Ubuntu dabei ist?
<Bartulus> <SunTsu>: ja möchte keine 4 jahre alte software mit 100 sicherheitslücken
<SunTsu> Jeder hat halt so seine eigenen Hobbies
<bekks> 4.1.1-P1-17ubuntu10.1 ist bei Ubuntu dabei.
<SunTsu> Bartulus: Sollte es Sicherherheitslücken darin geben sind die vom Security-Team gefixt/Fixes backported
<bekks> Bartulus: Und dass Security Patches hinzugefügt wurden, weisst du ja sicherlich :)
<LetoThe2nd> an der stelle klink ich mich aus.
<SunTsu> LetoThe2nd: Ja, das seh ich ähnlich
<Bartulus> bekks: Hm das wuste ich nicht...
<dAnjou> Bartulus: dann frag doch vorher mensch
<dAnjou> distributionen pflegen nich aus spaß an der freude paketquellen
<Bartulus> Und via apt.get kommt die 3 version
<Bartulus> und nicht die 4.1.1-P1-17ubuntu10.1
<bekks> Falsch.
<dAnjou> Bartulus: ein cat /etc/issue von dir bitte
<sash_> !paste >Bartulus
<kubine> Bartulus: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dhcp3&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all anschauen bitte und sehen, dass die Versionsnummer von dhpc3-server 4.1.1-P1-17ubuntu10.1 ist :)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- dhcp3 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> sash_: is nur 1 zeile
<sash_> Ja, ich hatte intuitiv ein lsb_release gelesen :D
<dAnjou> Bartulus: lucid hat noch n paar jahre server support
<dAnjou> * bekks 
<dreamon__> Hab ich das richtig verstanden.. wenn ich etwas händisch kompiliere muß zum Schluß "checkinstall" gemacht werden, damit es in Synaptic erscheint und auch einfach wieder deinstalliert werden kann?
<bekks> Statt make install benutzt du checkinstall.
<dAnjou> dreamon__: das erstellt nen komplett nacktes DEB und installiert es dann
<bekks> Im Wiki ist das auch recht gut erklärt.
<dreamon__> dAnjou, Ah. Sehr interessant.
<dAnjou> also keine abhängigkeiten drin usw.
<dAnjou> nur grad so, dass es auch wieder entfernt werden kann
<dreamon__> ./configure --disable-assert CXXFLAGS="-O3 -g3"-> make -> make install
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> nicht make install.
<bekks> Und wenn Du -O3 benutzt, bist Du wirklich selbst schuld ;)
<dreamon__> Hier ab ich eine Anleitung wie man laut Autor vom tintii compilieren soll. Anstelle von make install mach ich "checkinstall".
<bekks> Vor allem ist -g3 mit --disable-assert auch sehr sinnfrei.
<dreamon__> bekks, mom langsam.
<bekks> Keine Assertions haben wollen, aber debuggen bis zum Umfallen, mit einer Codeoptimierung, die freiwillig niemand benutzt. :)
<dreamon__> make (compiliert) .. was macht "make install" .. es kopiert die dateien ins /usr/bin ??
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/tintii
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package tintii in oneiric (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das kommt auf das Makefile an, was make install tut.
<dreamon__> bekks, Also mit meinen Worten.. macht "make install" an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installationen.. die ärger bereiten könnten?
<bekks> Exakt. Und ersetze könnten durch werden.
<SunTsu> dreamon__: Vorallem bekommst Du das nur schwer wieder entfernt, z.B. für ein Upgrade
<dreamon__> Wenn man "make install" ausführt was wird dann genau aufgerufen das "makefile?"
<bekks> Das, was im Makefile steht, wird ausgeführt.
<bekks> WAS da drin steht, kann völlig unterschiedlich sein.
<SunTsu> dreamon__: make ist ein etwas komplexeres System, wird durch das Makefile gesteuert, und was dort drinsteht zählt
<dreamon__> Verstehe.. Was macht checkinstall.. ? nimmt es auch das Makefile .. oder wie läuft es da ab?
<SunTsu> dreamon__: checkinstall hat vorallem eine man page die erklärt was es tut
<dreamon__> SunTsu, Ich wills nur ganz allgemein verstehen. 
<dreamon__> bekks, Nun zu den Optionen. Was sind Assertions? 
<SunTsu> dreamon__: ganz grob installiert es in ein temporäres Verzeichnis, schaut dann was drin gelandet ist, und schnürt daraus ein Paket
<dreamon__> SunTsu, Ah. Danke. 
<dAnjou> macht ihr jetz hier den vorleser?
<dAnjou> das hab ich oben doch schon gesagt
<dAnjou> in ..äh.. ungefähr genauso ungenau
<dreamon__> dAnjou, Du sagtest das ein .deb erstellt wird.. und weiß ich auch wies gemacht wird ;)
<dreamon__> Aua mein Deutsch.. Sorry
<dreamon__> Demnach ist deb nicht viel anderst als ein zip? oder hängt da noch mehr mit dran?
<dAnjou> ein nach ziemlich komplexen regeln zusammengepacktes archiv, ja
<magerquark> wobei das Hauptmerkmal nicht auf Komprimierung gelegt worden ist
<SunTsu> Und mit ein paar zusätzlicchen files, Informationen und scripts
<dreamon__> Danke, Leute. Wieder was dazugelernt.
<erinaceus_2> Hi, mal ne Frage zu bc , wenn ich etwas reinpipe z.B. echo "3/4" | bc verwendet er keine floats, wie kann ich ihn dazu bringen floats bei der Berechnung zu verwenden?
<erinaceus_2> Argh, habs gerade rausgefunden bc -l loesst das Problem.
<Knoblertus> Hallo ich habe den WICD gelöscht und nach dem neustart komme ich nicht ins Internet ich habe schon versucht ifconfig eth3 up aber geht nix :(
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-20
<ArtNo> Guten morgen, ich habe Ubuntu LTS 10.0 und stelle gerade fest, dass ich wohl keine Rechtschreibprüfung auf Open Office installiert habe (deutsch) oder dass sie, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, nicht aktiviert ist. Was ist zu tun?
<ArtNo> (Ich habe vorher kurz nachgelesen, dass die Pakete nicht mehr mitgeliefert werden. dummerweise muss ich jetzt gleich einen text durchkorrigieren, da wäre rechtschreibprüfung hilfreich.)
<dadrc> ArtNo, die Pakete gibt es schon noch. Moment.
<ArtNo> Danke dadrc , ich warte
<ArtNo> Stop dadrc , sorry. Ich habe während bzw kurz bevor ich shrieb etwas probiert. Ich komme wieder, falls es nicht funzt.
<dadrc> k
<Hans-Martin> hallo, gerade nach einem upgrade von 11.10 aus 12.04 fehlen mir in der "ubuntu"-Session der Menubar und der Streifen links - in "ubuntu-2d" geht es
<Hans-Martin> ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich nach der Ursache suchen könnte :-(
<LetoThe2nd> Hans-Martin: magst du damit bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1 und/oder #ubuntu+1 gehen? hier befassen wir uns nur mit stalbe releases :) danke sehr.
<Hans-Martin> ok, mach ich
<sky1> benutzt jemand nullmailer und kann mir sagen ob ich in die remotes datei mehere realy hosts eintragen kann... habe schon gegooglet und die man gelesen aber nichts gefunden ...
<SunTsu> sky1: Wie genau soll das denn mit mehreren Hosts laufen? Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht
<sky1> das er vielleicht versucht alle mails an die verschiedenen relays zu schicken .. bsp: einmal an hmail einmal an  zimbra oder scalix 
<sky1> weiß ja nicht ob das mit dem nmailer machbar ist
<SunTsu> sky1: Ob das Round Robin macht weiß ich nicht, aber die Webseite sagt folgendes: "remotes Defines the SMTP server(s) to which you send email, and the protocol with which to access them"
<SunTsu> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/nullmailer.htm#_Configuring_Nullmailer
<kubine> Title: Nullmailer: The Tiny Mail Transfer Agent (at www.troubleshooters.com)
<sky1> @SunTsudas stimmt ja, aber ich habe keine seite gefunden , die die syntax aufweist
<sky1> untereinander scheint es nicht zu gehen ..
<sybrek> hi .. kennt sich jemand mit ipfw aus ? (obwohl es auch ne allgemeine frage sein könnte) .. wie kommt es, dass ich eine ip anpingen kann, diese aber nicht im browser öffnen kan ? braucht ein browser noch irgendwelche ips ? 
<Fuchs> sybrek: weil auf der IP nicht zwingend ein httpd antworten muss? 
<sybrek> ist aber ein webserver ;)
<Fuchs> auch der kann konfiguriert sein, dass er da nicht antwortet
<Fuchs> aber ohne Fehlermeldung wird das wohl schwer mit dem supporten
<Fuchs> ausserdem ist ein ping etwas anderes als eine Anfrage auf Port 80 
<sybrek> er antwortet .. liegt wohl an meinen ipfw regeln
<sybrek> kann die ip oder die entsprechende domain ja auf anderen system ganz normal nutzen
<Fuchs> dann guck halt, ob Du da Port 80  (oder 443) zulaesst
<sybrek> sollte alle ports zulassen .. hab nur ips gesperrt oder eben freigegeben
<sybrek> hintergrund: ich wollte mal ein bischen rumtesten und hab zunächst alle verbindungen blockiert .. außer 127.. und 192.. nun will ich das ganze auswieten aufs internet .. aber ebben nur bestimmte seiten
<koegs> sybrek: könnten wir mal ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a" in ein nopaste haben?
<koegs> !nopaste > sybrek 
<kubine>  sybrek: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<sybrek> ah . ich glaub ich habs .. hap nun zusätzlich noch "from 192.." mit riengenommen 
<sybrek> was genau istd enn eigentlich "me" ?
<sybrek> ist das nur "127.." ?
<Sardah> Hi ihr, habe mal eine Frage zu den Funkkanälen. Irgendwie spinnt meine Internetverbindung unter Ubuntu herum, wenn ich nicht alle paar Wochen den Funkkanal meines Routers wechsel. (bin hier recht alleine und habe keine fremdkanäle, weder beim Router, noch beim PC in der nähe. kann mir wer erklären warum? Funkkanäle können sich doch nicht abnutzen oder?
<SunTsu> Sardah: Eventuell Probleme mit dem Chipsatz?
<Sardah> kann man das irgendwie testen?
<zeitsofa> Sardah: vielleicht magst du uns den chipsatz mal verraten :)
<tic66> Hallo, wenn ich ein apt-get update mache, kommt folgende Meldung: W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY FBAE44D2E731BF22
<tic66> Was heist das, wie kann ich das beheben?
<Sardah> Wo finde ich denn die information? Habe hier einen Aufkleber mit Intel core i7. Oder wird was anderes gemeint?
<sky1> woran kann das liegen, wenn ich per mail eine email an unseren hmail server sende klappt alles wunderbar, wenn ich per nagios einen alaram auslöse  sdagt er das eine authorisierung benötigt wird ... woran kann das liegen ..
<SunTsu> Sardah: Was für ein Rechner ist das? Laptop? Dann mach doch mal ein nopaste von lsusb
<Sardah> Ja ist ein Medion Erazer (den den es letztes Jahr bei Aldi nord zu kaufen gab.
<Sardah> nopaste?
<Sardah> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 004 Device 002: ID 13fe:5100 Ki
<Sardah> hmpf okay ich mache nen paste, moment
<SunTsu> Sardah: Ja, nopaste, siehe Topic
<SunTsu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407557/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> ah okay, das ist ein nopaste.
<SunTsu> Sardah: Daraus ist leider nicht viel erkennbar, kannst Du das bitte nochmal mit lsusb -v machen? Oftmals kann man es auch ohne -v sehen
<Sardah> ja moment
<Sardah> Ich glaube der listet da zu viel auf. der obere Teil wird mir im Terminal gar nicht mehr angezeigt.
<koegs> tic66: du hast ein ppa hinzugefügt und er kann es nicht verifizieren
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407562/
<kubine> Title: lsusb -v › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> Sardah: lsusb -v | pastebinit
<Sardah> da kommt erst 9 mal "Couldn't open device, some information will be missing"
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/938180/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<SunTsu> Sardah: OK, das untere Intel-Device ist Deine WLan-Karte
<Bartulus> Hi, Versuch jetzt schon 30 minuten lang apt-get install python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets sagt die ganze zeit E: Couldn't find package python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets... aber das gibt es
<SunTsu> Sardah: siehst Du was wenn Du lsmod|grep iwlagn machst?
<koegs> Bartulus: welche ubuntu-version?
<Sardah> Nein.
<koegs> Sardah: bist du nicht mehr mit 12.04 unterwegs?
<zeitsofa> tic66: http://diezmilleguas.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/
<kubine> Title: 2011 noviembre 16 « Diez mil leguas (at diezmilleguas.wordpress.com)
<koegs> zeitsofa: google? ;-)
<Sardah> Doch, arghs wieder falscher Channel -.-
<Sardah> problem hatte ich aber auch schon unter 11.10
<Bartulus> koegs: Ubuntu Lucid LTS
<zeitsofa> tic66: dort steht wie man es machen sollte. weiter steht auf launchpad auch direkt wie man ein repo hinzufügt
<koegs> Bartulus: dann lies aufmerksam http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<zeitsofa> koegs: ja klopp da immer den key hash rein :) hab grad nen durchänger hier in der arbeit da kann man mal googlen für jemanden :)
<Bartulus> hm <koegs> .( kein Lucid
<Bartulus> Kann ich die Paketquellen von ein andern ubuntu benutzen das ich die sachen instalieren kann?
<koegs> kannst du, willst du aber NICHT!
<Bartulus> :)
<sky1> @sardah: wie wäre es mit einem wlan scanner das auch die empfangsqualität anzeigt, evtl isses ja ein empfangsproblem ...
<Sardah> @skyl, das standard ding zeigt mir 3/4 balken an. Und das Problem besteht auch, wenn ich neben dem Router sitze. Scheinbar mag der die Funkkanäle nach einer bestimmten Zeit einfach nicht mehr.
<Bartulus> Dann muss ich wohl auf 12.04 LTS updaten :(
<deem> Bartulus: oder backported software nutzen
<sky1> @sardah: was fürn router isses denn?
<sky1> @sardah: du hörst dir wegen den funkkanälen aber schon selber zu und weiß das des totaler blödsinn ist oder ... 
<sky1> ;)
<Sardah> Router ist Fritzbox 7220. Und ja, das mit den Funkkanälen versteh ich nicht. Darum frage ich ja. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, warum die Internetverbindung besser wird, wenn ich den Funkkanal wechsel. Ist einfach so.
<Sardah> und bei den anderen 2 Laptops und bei dem hier unter Windows 7, stören die Funkkanäle auch nciht.
<zeitsofa> Sardah: hast du mal die ausgabe von "sudo iwlist scanning" für mich? vielleicht gibt edas etwas aufschluss
<Sardah> Hm gut, aber zurzeit funktioniert es ja. aber ich behalte mal das ding und führe den befehl aus, wenn es wieder spinnt.
<n00bomatic1> hmm..wie kriege ich java unter firefox/chrome zum laufen? bzw. wo kriege ich die entsprechenden plugins her?
<Sardah> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407567/
<kubine> Title: scan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> n00bomatic1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SunTsu> Sardah: Hast Du in der ganzen Zeit WLan-Connect, oder machst Du den Rechner zwischenzeitlich aus?
<n00bomatic1> java ist bereits installuert...auch das sun-java6-plugin paket...
<Sardah> Abends geht der Rechner aus, er läuft aber mehrere Stunden am Tag.
<SunTsu> Sardah: Die Frage zielt darauf ab: Taucht Dein Problem eventuell nach mehreren Stunden Verbindung auf?
<Sardah> Also wenn es auftaucht, dann bleibt es, auch nach nem Neustart. Das Problem verschwindet für 10 sekunden oder so, wenn ich mich neu ins W-Lan einwähle. Danach ist die Verbindung aber wieder miserabel.
<Sardah> bis ich den Funkkanal eben wechsel. dann läuft wieder alles problemlos.
<zeitsofa> für mich klingt das nach nem chipsatzproblem - dein wlan funkt auch in wpa1 und wpa2 - mir ist in der vergangeheit aufgefallen das dieser mixmode ab und an mal probleme macht. 
<SunTsu> Sardah: Dann mach doch bitte mal alle paar Stunden einen iwconfig, und einen wenn Du das Problem hast, und nopaste das dann mal
<Sardah> okay.
<SunTsu> und: was zeitsofa sagt: Schalt wpa1 ab, das ist nur eine Einladung Dein Wlan zu knacken
<Sardah> gut danke, dann mach ich das mal, bis das Problem wieder auftaucht und dann frage ich wieder.
<Sardah> oh gut, wie kann ich das machen? unter Netzwerk?
<SunTsu> Da ich die Fritzbox nicht kenne: Keine Ahnung
<Sardah> ah also dierekt in der Fritz box? nicht an meinem PC?
<SunTsu> Sardah: Ansich ist wpa1 sicher, solange es keiner nutzt - aber wenn es keiner nutzt brauchst Du es auch nicht
<SunTsu> Sardah: Ja, an der Fritzbox, die bietet das an, will man aber nicht
<Sardah> okay danke. hmm wenn ich unter windows fritz.box eintippe, dann lande ich dierekt bei der Fritz box. unter Ubuntu geht das nicht. habe immer nur zugriff per ip Adresse drauf. woran liegt das eigentlich? (Habe ja die ip adresse, von daher kein problem.)
<Sardah_> sonur kurz geflogen, weil ich die Verschlüsselung umgestellt habe :)
<SunTsu> Und wenn Du schon dabei bist: Wenn Deine Fritzbox WPS anbietet: Schalt das besser auch ab, das _kann_ eine Sicherheitslücke sein
<koegs> Sardah_: das funktioniert nur, wenn du die fritzbox auch als DNS-Server nutzt
<SunTsu> Sardah: Daß das mit dem Hostname unter Ubuntu nicht klappt liegt am unterschiedlichen Verhalten der DNS-Resolver, bei Linux hast Du meistens das Verhalten daß noch eine Domain angehangen wird, bei Anfragen
<Sardah_> nutze den google dns Server 8.8.8.8
<Sardah_> Ah okay.
<SunTsu> Sardah: Daran liegt es vorrangig
<SunTsu> Sardah_: Das geht nur wenn Du die Fritzbox als DNS-Server nutzt. Wenn es _dann_ nicht geht, siehe vorige Anmerkung
<Sardah_> Naja, beim netbook nutze ich den standard (müsste ja die Fritz box sein). da klappt es auch nicht.
<Sardah_> gut, dann weiß ich zumindest warum :)
<Sardah_> was ist denn WPS? kenne nur WPE.
<Sardah_> okay gefunden
<SunTsu> Sardah_: http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Massive-WLAN-Sicherheitsluecke-1401820.html
<kubine> Title: Massive WLAN-Sicherheitslücke | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<koegs> Sardah_: und von nun an solltest du dich in #ubuntu-de+1 bewegen, ich vermute eine kombination aus chipsatz, treiber und ubuntu-(beta)-version
<Frank2012> soviel ich weiß funktioniert wps aber bei der fritzbox nur kurzzeitig nachdem man einen knopf gedrückt hat
<SunTsu> Frank2012: Darum schrieb ich _kann_
<Frank2012> ok :-)
<Sardah_> okay danke. ich mach mir mal mittag. vielen dank für die tips.
<thotz> #ubuntu-bugs
<gandaro> hi. hab gerade mittels visudo einen eintrag "jakob ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend" hinzugefügt, allerdings muss ich immer noch ein passwort eingeben, wenn ich "sudo pm-suspend" ausführen möchte, muss man da noch etwas tun, außer die Datei bearbeiten?
<SunTsu> gandaro: Du musst es mit ganzem Pfad eingeben, denn pm-suspend != /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<gandaro> SunTsu: bringt nix
<gandaro> natürlich habe ich das schon versucht ;)
<SunTsu> So natürlich ist das nicht
<dadrc> Solange der volle in der Config steht, passt das schon
<ppq> username ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /pfad/zum/befehl  
<ppq> damit geht es bei mir
<gandaro> dann verwirrt wiki.uu.de
<ppq> hab die feinheiten der sudoers allerdings grad nicht im kopf
<SunTsu> gandaro: nopaste doch mal ein sudo -l
<gandaro> Matching Defaults entries for jakob on this host:    env_reset
<gandaro> User jakob may run the following commands on this host:    (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend    (ALL) ALL
<gandaro> oder als "nopaste": http://paste.ubuntu.com/938297/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<SunTsu> gandaro: das sieht aus als würde der letzte Eintrag matchen
<SunTsu> der eben alles erlaubt, aber mit PW-Eingabe
<gandaro> ja, habs auch grade gelesen
<gandaro> danke
<gandaro> funktioniert jetzt
<SunTsu> "When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order." ist der Haken an der Geschichte
<ironicus> Beim Abziehen des Ladekabels von meinem vollständig geladenen netbook bekomme ich immer die Meldung "Kritischer Ladezustand des Laptop-Akkus". Bild davon -> http://goo.gl/5FHo2 Was kann ich tun, damit diese Meldung nicht mehr kommt?
<kubine> Title: PicPaste - Bildschirmfoto_am_2012-04-19_17_31_23-R5pTSWkA.png (at goo.gl)
<pcworld> gnome network manager (Ubuntu 10.10) zeigt an, dass "Funknetzwerkverbindungen" bei einem Adapter deaktiviert sind (obwohl er weder hard- noch softblocked ist) - und "sudo iwlist scan" zeigt bei wlan1 sogar Netze an, also muss es irgendein Problem mit dem (graphischen?) network manager sein
<pcworld> Ideen?
<pcworld> genaue Anzeige oben im Applet unter der Überschrift vom entsprechenden Adapter: "Funknetzwerke sind deaktiviert"
<jokrebel> ironicus: Schon mal versucht, erst das Ladegerät aus der Steckdose zu nehmen, ein bisschen warten bis komplett entladen und erst dann den Stecker am Laptop ziehen?
<ironicus> ich probiers mal kurz aus. wie lange sollte ich ungefähr warten?
<pcworld> andere Frage (vermutlich nicht im Zshg. mit der ersten): was könnte der Grund dafür sein, dass ein integrierter WLAN-Adapter "hard blocked" (vgl. rfkill) ist? es gibt keinen WLAN-Schalter oder ähnliches, und soweit ich weiß funktioniert der Adapter in Windows
<jokrebel> ironicus: Hm - lieber zu lang?
<jokrebel> ironicus: Bis das Netbook sagt, dass es auf Akku läuft?
<ironicus> ironicus: wenn ich erst ladekabel abstecke, schaltet der laptop anscheinend korrekt um. 
<ironicus> jokrebel: im moment tritt es auch nicht mehr auf, wenn ich das kabel einfach so abziehe. anscheinend passiert das nur, wenn er längere zeit geladen wird
<leszek> hi
<smeexs> ich verwende ubuntu 11.10 und virtualbox funktioniert auch alles nur kann ich nicht mehr als 128mb grafikspeicher zuordnen. das reicht zwar gott ssei dank für allplan aber nicht für die diablo 3 beta (mindestanforderungen geforce 660 die hat 128mb vram) 
<ppq> smeexs: da die grafikkarte von virtualbox emuliert wird, kannst du das direkt vergessen
<bekks> Und 128MB sind 128MB :)
<ppq> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25588
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Diablo III v.0.* (at appdb.winehq.org)
<ppq> geht wohl in wine
<ppq> mach das damit.
<smeexs> schade ich war so naiv zu glauben die vm zwackt etwas von der grafik karte ab 
<bekks> ?
<smeexs> ah ok werd ich machen 
<bekks> Virtualbox nimmt den VRAM aus dem der VM zugewiesenen RAM.
<bekks> 1128MB zugewiesen, und 128MB VRAM zugewiesen == 1000MB RAM in der VM.
<smeexs> ja so in etwa hab ich das eingestellt für windows xp 
<bekks> Was aber nicht heisst, dass die Leistung der von vbox emulierten Grafikkarte auch nur annähernd mit echter Hardware zu vergleichen ist.
<smeexs> na hoffentlich reichts für allplan , diablo werd ich in wine mal testen
<bekks> Was ist allplan?
<smeexs> architekturbüro software zum zeichnen von plänen für häuser
<dAnjou> CAD
<smeexs> 3d aber nur striche 
<smeexs> cad ist 2d
<bekks> "striche" sind keinerlei Kriterium :)
<dAnjou> das heißt nur computer aided design
<bekks> Und 2D kann sehr wohl auf OpenGL basieren.
<dAnjou> das is ungefähr alles
<smeexs> ja genau genommen meinte ich AutoCAD
<dAnjou> wikipedia: "Allplan ist ein CAD-Programm ..."
<bekks> smeexs: Was denn jetzt? Allplan oder AutoCAD?
<smeexs> ich rede genau von allplan - nemetschek
<bekks> Also nicht von AutoCAD.
<smeexs> das ist eine software nur für architekten und zum planen von häusern gedacht 
<dAnjou> CAD eben
<smeexs> das läuft nich auf windows und dafür gibt es angeblich keinen ersatz
<dAnjou> das läuft *nich*`
<dAnjou> ?
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allplan
<kubine> Title: Allplan – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<smeexs> das läuft nicht auf linux sorry
<bekks> Lauft nur auf Windows :D
<bekks> Das CAD-System Allplan unterstützt 2D-Konstruktion, 3D-Modellierung bis zum bauteilorientierten Gebäudemodell mit Mengen- und Kostenermittlung.
<bekks> Also sehr wohl 3D.
<smeexs> das is echt das einzige was nicht läuft unter linux ohne das doofe allplan hätten wir schon 6 linux rechner mehr
<dAnjou> bekks: najaaa, es gibt da schon echt unterschiede
<dAnjou> wenn CAD programme "3D" anbieten, ist das vollkommen aussagelos
<bekks> Japp.
<bekks> ebenso wie "3d aber nur striche" ;)
<bekks> Wie dem auch sei, ob das wirklich performant funktioniert in einer vbox vm wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln.
<TheInfinity> bekks: dito.
<smeexs> ich glaub schon ich kenn die software ja im betrieb 
<TheInfinity> bekks: ich hab da so ein paar sachen mit opengl / d3d dependency ausserhalb von spielen - das bringt kein spaß in vms ;)
<dAnjou> ne native windowsmaschine hinstellen und dann per remote desktop drauf :D
<TheInfinity> smeexs: viel erfolg. meinen 4kerner mit 4GB ram fressen solche apps in vms dann doch zum frühstück ;)
<dAnjou> sollte mit ner guten netzwerkverbindung ganz brauchbar sein
<smeexs> auf dem linux laptop gehts erstmal nur darum die files öffnen und betrachten zu können in einem modus und 3d rendering
<smeexs> ohne 3d render
<dAnjou> smeexs: lies deine sätze bevor du sie losschickst
<smeexs> ja sorry bin schon müde 
<dAnjou> allplan wird dir wohl nicht extra nen modus ohne opengl oder so anbieten
<dAnjou> auch die 2D zeichnungen werden dort wohl mit der 3D engine gemacht werden
<dAnjou> und das - wie hier schon mehrfach festgestellt wurde - macht in VMs keinen spaß
<dAnjou> allerdings kann allplan ja ziemlich viele formate
<dAnjou> also einfach in ein format exportieren, das auch ein linux-äquivalent kann
<smeexs> die 2 ältesten rechner im büro p4 von hp mit 64mb videoram , da rennt das 1a ohne verzögerungen (die arbeiten auch nur großteils in einem modus von vielen)
<smeexs> ja ich werds eh glich sehn so viel arbeit ist das ja nicht 
<bekks> Was genau hat VRAM mit 3D Leistung zu tun, direkterweise?
<smeexs> ich meinte nur dass die software sehr niedrige anforderungen stellt
<bekks> Die alten FireGL Karten mit teilweise nur 256MB VRAM stecken heute noch 1TB Monster in die Hosentasche.
<bekks> VRAM sagt NICHTS über die Leistung oder den Leistungsbedarf aus.
<bekks> Es sagt bestenfalls etwas über den Texturenhunger aus, mehr auch nicht.
<dAnjou> smeexs: du hättest dir das ganze auch sparen können, indem du *vorher* probierst
<smeexs> was hätte ich vorher probieren sollen 
<bekks> Eine Testmaschine, eine vbox Installation, die gesamte benötigte Software.
<dAnjou> allplan inner VM
<bekks> 14
<bekks> GNA.
<dAnjou> stattdessen lässt du dir hier nen ohr abkauen
<smeexs> das hab ich doch nicht nur wegen allplan gemacht damit hab ich mich bisher vielleicht 5 minutenbeschäftigt 
<smeexs> ich installier gerade diablo in der vm deswegen hatte ich gefragt , das allplan war nur eine kleine rand bemerkung 
<dAnjou> selbes gilt dafür
<k1l> zum zocken reichen die vms nicht. da bietet sich weiterhin nen natives windows als gameloader an
<smeexs> ich muss diablo in der vm installieren 
<bekks> Wer zwingt Dich?
<smeexs> laut der wine seite 
<dAnjou> smeexs: warum warste denn überhaupt hier?
<bekks> Das ist doch Blödsinn.
<bekks> Wine weiß nichts von einer VM.
<smeexs> das wusste ich vorher nicht , den link zu der wine seite wo das steht hab ich ja von euch 
<smeexs> danach hab ich nur auf fragen geantwortet ..
<bekks> Vorher wusstest du nichts von wine, wie kommst du also zu der Aussage, dass wine eine vm benötigt?
<smeexs> For install and update, just install on windows or Virtual machine and copy/paste directory.
<k1l> ich denke er hat erstmal aufgaben zum probieren und dann kann man nochmal weitere fragen klären solang welche noch offen sind
<k1l> smeexs: da läuft sicher der installer/updater  nicht mit wine, deswegen muss man die dateistrukturen mit windows nativ oder in ner vm anlegen lassen, die man dann daraus kopiert
<swebo> hi
<swebo> ich habe ein problem mit meinem usb stick. Ich kann ihn weder mounten noch formatieren, noch eine neue partitionstabelle anlegen ....
<swebo> wenn ich versuche, eine neue partitionstabelle zu schreiben, sagt fdisk "Fehler beim schreiben von Datei" ...
<k1l> swebo: steck den mal ein, warte 10 sek. und zeig dann mal die ausgabe von "dmesg" in nem nopaste
<k1l> !nopaste > swebo 
<kubine>  swebo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nunatak> gnome shell frage: die anhaftenden fenster kann man nicht irgendwie loswerden, oder?
<nunatak> also wenn ich z.b. im browser irgendwas speichern will wird das fenster dafür an das browserfenster geklebt. will ich nicht, stört!
<swebo> k1l, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407572/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<swebo> k1l, wenn die information irgendwie hilft, das ist ein 1 GB stick, den ich damals gekauft hatte mit einem bootbaren knoppix.
<ring2> nunatak, spontan fällt mir nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie ein, aber das wird nicht ganz deinem wunsch entsprechen
<kubine> Title: Devilspie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> swebo: einfachste möglichkeit? pack das an ne windows kiste und reparier das filesystem und den stick immer sauber entfernen vor dem abziehen
<k1l> ansonsten mal das probieren "sudo fsck.msdos -aw /dev/sdb1"
<swebo> k1l, ich hab vorhin versucht, das unter windows zu formatieren ... das hat irgendwann nach einer halben stunde gesagt "geht nicht"
<nunatak> ring2, hmm. das betrifft aber, dem ersten überfliegen des artikels nach, die fenster kompletter anwendungen. das wird wahrscheinlich für so ein dialogfenster wie ich es meine keine auswirkung haben.
<swebo> k1l, fsck sagt: Seek to 1014413824:Invalid argument
<k1l> swebo: ansonsten gehen usb-sticks auch mal kaputt. allerdings zeigen die dann meist i/o errors
<nunatak> ich kann ja verstehen was die gnome leute sich dabei gedacht haben. manchmal hat man nen dialog offen und gleichzeitig massenweise anwendungen auf dem selben desktop laufen. dann muss man nicht erst diesen dialog suchen bis es weiter geht. aber oft verdeckt dieses angeklebte fenster genau auf das was man gerade braucht die sicht. 
<nunatak> </ot>
<ring2> nunatak, hast du mal die dconf settings durchforstet?
<k1l> swebo: dann mal neu formatieren und auf die daten verzichten
<swebo> wie gesagt, das klappt auch nicht, bzw. ändert nichts
<k1l> nunatak: "persönliches pech" aber besser mal direkt bei gnome als bug/wunsch melden. hier kann man da nicht viel ausrichten
<nunatak> k1l, ich will ja auch nicht rumheulen wegen sowas. ich dachte nur, vielleicht gibt's ne einstellungsoption und ich bin nur zu doof diese zu finden. ;)
<ring2> nunatak, alternativ mal in #gnome fragen
<ring2> die haben mir auch schon öfter unter die arme gegriffen ;)
<k1l> swebo: zeig mal alles was du da eintippst samt ausgabe in nem nopaste. "geht nicht" ist da nicht sehr hilfreich für ne ferndiagnose
<nunatak> ring2, das werd ich. hatte ich vorhin überlegt ob ich mit der frage gleich dorthin gehen soll
<k1l> swebo: ansonsten mal aushängen und dann mig gparted neu formatieren
<k1l> samt partitionstabelle neu anlegen
<k1l> !gparted > swebo 
<kubine>  swebo: Informationen zu GParted finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<swebo> wie gesagt, das habe ich auch versucht .... gparteds fehlermeldung lautet einfach nur "Fehler beim erstellen der partitionstabelle"
<swebo> k1l, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407577/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring2> nunatak, falls du ein fix finden solltest, könntest du ihn uns mitteilen? würde mich auch durchaus interessieren
<k1l> swebo: "sudo fdisk -l" kleines L hinten bitte nopasten
<swebo> k1l, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407582/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> ring2, Sowieso!
<swebo> sogar die größe wird falsch angezeigt ...
<k1l> swebo: der stick hat nur 507 zylinder die partition geht aber bis 1015 zylinder
<k1l> (neben der sache, dass du root bist. das ist man unter ubuntu nicht)
<k1l> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb und dann mit d-1-w die partition löschen (alle daten des sticks werden gelöscht)
<swebo> k1l, funktioniert leider auch nicht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407587/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> zeigt fdisk -l die partition noch an?
<k1l> und geh bitte mal aus dem root login raus. der läuft bei ubuntu nicht sauber je nachdem wie er gestartet ist
<swebo> sudo -s ist nicht gut?
<k1l> nope
<swebo> ja, die ausgabe von fdisk -l ist noch die gleiche
<swebo_> sry, meine verbindung war abgerissen. hast du was gesagt nach "nope", k1l?
<k1l> versuchs nochmal mit normalem sudo comand
<k1l> wenn das nicht hilft würde ich sagen: "Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler, während auf /dev/sdb geschrieben wurde" spricht dann für: kaputt 
<swebo_> joa, da passiert das gleiche. 
<swebo_> dann wohl kaputt
<swebo_> danke trotzdem für den hilfeversuch, k1l 
<k1l> kein ding. und schau dir ruhig nochmal die sudo seite im wiki an. -s ist da nicht empfohlen, wenn man _unbedingt_ nen root logn braucht. so für die zukunft
<swebo_> ok, alles klar
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-21
<chk> hallo zusammen
<chk> ich habe ein problem mit meinen ordnernamen
<sash_> Dann lass mal hören ;) Guten Morgen.
<chk> ich habe dutzende verzeichnisse mit dem format Musik_Tag_Monat_Jahr_... und würde die Verzeichnisse gerne umbenennen nach Musik_Jahr_Monat_Tag
<chk> <chk_> jemand ne Idee?
<chk> ohne chk :)
<sash_> vidir
<chk> kann das auch mehrere Verzeichnisse auf einmal bearbeiten (batch)?
<chk> @sash_ sorry kome mit dem proggi nicht so klar. wie mus ich denn das aufrufen?
<sash_> Schau es dir mal an. Du benennst die Daten quasi in dem Text-Editor vi um, und wenn du das speicherst, werden alle Verzeichnisse umbenannt.
<chk> muss ich sie einzeln per hand umbenennen oder gibts da auch einen batch betriwb?
<sash_> Du gehst in einen Ordner (im Terminal) und gibst dann da vidir ein. Dann benennst du die Ordner in diesem Editor um. Aber ich hab grad noch ne andere Idee, falls du mit vi nicht klar kommst. Moment.
<sash_> Die sind immer mit Unterstrich getrennt und die Struktur ist überall gleich?
<chk> jo
<chk> alle gleich aufgebaut
<chk> also die Struktur ist Musik_Tag.Monat.Jahr
<sash_> Ah, das ist wieder was Anderes :P
<sash_> Arghs… Kann ein bisschen dauern. Bin irgendwie dumm heute ;)
<sash_> chk: In den Ordner gehen und dann folgendes eingeben. Vorher mal irgendwo testen, wo du Testordner anlegst. Ist recht eklig, glaub ich, tuts aber: for i in *; do mv $i $(echo $i | echo "Musik_"$(awk -F "_" '{print $2;}' | awk -F "." '{print $3"."$2"."$1}')); done
<sash_> Also z.B: cd /tmp; mkdir Musik_13.04.2012 Musik_17.03.2132 und da dann die Zeile drüber laufen lassen.
<sash_> Funktioniert bei mir.
<chk> danke werds ma testen :)
<chk> @sash_ Alles einfach copy und paste ins terminal?
<sash_> Jep. Hast du die Testordner gemacht?
<chk> ja bin grad dabei
<sash_> Und natürlich mit cd in das Verzeichnis, um das es geht, ne?
<sash_> Wart mal eben. Mach for i in Musik_*; do mv $i $(echo $i | echo "Musik_"$(awk -F "_" '{print $2;}' | awk -F "." '{print $3"."$2"."$1}')); done
<sash_> Ab dem for bis zum Ende der Zeile.
<chk> da kommt das raus_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/939441/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sash_> -.-
<sash_> Super, du hast gerade alle Ordner in deinem Home, die irgendwie auf diese Struktur passen zu irgendeinem Kram umbenannt, wetten?
<sash_> Ich hab doch gesagt, erstmal in nem Testordner.
<sash_> Und dir noch ne neue Zeile gegeben.
<chk> jo geht doch hab einen testordner im tempo engelegt
<chk> tmp
<chk> naja war ja nur der tmp ordner den ich jetzt geschrottet hab :)
<sash_> Ok. Dann nimm die Zeile von 12:06:04
<sash_> Damit wird das nur auf Ordner angewandt, die Musik_<irgendwas> heißen.
<sash_> Ah, ok. Das sah spontan irgendwie nach /home-Kram aus.
<chk> ok danke nochmal
<sash_> Hat funktioniert?
<chk> ja geht
<sash_> Wunderbar, bitteschön.
<Seymour> Servus
<Seymour> LXDE: Wieso blinken manche Firefox-Tabs im LXpanel die ganze Zeit? Wie stellt man das ab?
<Seymour> LXDE: Wieso blinken manche Firefox-Tabs im LXpanel die ganze Zeit? Wie stellt man das ab?
<sash_> !geduld > Seymour 
<kubine>  Seymour: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<sash_> Ich kenn so ein Verhalten bei Xfce, wenn Tabs aktualisiert werden oder Downloads fertig sind. Kann man mit SIcherheit in Firefox abstellen.
<sash_> Seymour: http://kellerleiche.bplaced.net/PCLinuxOS-de-Magazin/201011/page11.html Da steht was zu "Blinken, wenn ein Fenster um Aufmerksamkeit bittet"
<Seymour> Tja schade, da hab ich nur sechs Einträge und der mit dem Blinken fehlt
<netzlos> hallo
<netzlos> ich brauche dringent hilfe
<netzlos> ich habe schon viel gesucht und ausprobiert
<netzlos> aber noch keinen erfolg
<netzlos> ich habe heute ein thinkpad x121e bekommen
<netzlos> win7 gleich gelöscht und ubuntu installiert
<netzlos> und ratet:
<netzlos> wlan geht nnicht....
<netzlos> wird nicht mal angezeigt
<netzlos> ist aber eingebaut
<netzlos> unter win (ich habe es einmal gestartet) gings
<netzlos> ist also im bios auch an
<netzlos> nun weiß ich nicht weiter...
<ppq> blackliste das modul acer-wmi, das ist die häufigste fehlerquelle bei dem gerät iirc
<ppq> und guck mit rfkill, ob da irgendwas deaktiviert ist
<netzlos> ppq: ich fürchte ich habe nicht mal treiber installiert
<netzlos> vielleicht muss ich das zuerst tun
<netzlos> aber welche?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> !rfkill
<kubine> ppq: Informationen zu rfkill finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<ppq> netzlos: du musst *keine* treiber installieren
<bekks> Was ist denn das konkrete Problem?
<netzlos> also erstmal blacklisten...
<netzlos> ich versuchs
<netzlos> bei rfkiull zeigt es nur bluetooth und da ist nichts  anderes deaktiviert
<netzlos> acer-wmi
<netzlos> bg
<hadf> habe gerade wie hier beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln ubuntu über ein lvm verschlüsselt. wie kann ich /home auf eine andere festplatte auslagern (auch verschlüsselt)?
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> hadf: Andere Platte verschlüsseln, home verschieben, fertig - vom Prinzip her.
<av> ppq: acer ist geblacklistet
<av> habe neu gestartet 
<av> aber immernoch nirgens wlan
<bekks> Wieso hast du denn einen neuen Nick? :)
<av> passieret
<av> ^
<av> habe hier das chatprogramm auf die schnellle nicht konfiguriert
<netzlos> soi
<netzlos> was nur nun?
<ppq> av: 'lspci lvv | pastebinit' bitte
<netzlos> ok mom
<ppq> av: 'lspci -vv | pastebinit' bitte
<ppq> typo
<netzlos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/939540/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> netzlos: dann arbeite dich mal hier durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> netzlos: hab noch etwas gegoogelt, probier auch mal folgende module zu blacklisten: bcma und brcmsmac
<netzlos> ok danke soweit , melde mich gleich
<netzlos> ppq: es geht
<netzlos> vielen dank
<netzlos> !
 * ppq richtet es google aus ;)
<dio88> guten tag, ich habe pyload installiert. wenn ich nun ./pyLoadCore.py im terminal startet habe ich wie gewünscht zugriff auf pyload. jedoch kann ich den terminal nicht schließen oder weiter in diesem terminal arbeiten ohne das pyload beendet wird. kann man es so starten das man danach den terminal schließen kann?
<bekks> ./pyLoadCore.py &
<ppq> generell geht das, indem man ein & disown an den befehl anhängt. aber sieh mal nach, ob pyload einen -d parameter kennt (d wie daemon)
<bekks> und nohup ./pyLoadCore.py &
<dio88> "./pyLoadCore &" ging so nicht : /
<dio88> "./pyLoadCore.py &" ging so nicht : /
<bekks> "ging so nicht" bedeutet was?
<dio88> das er genau wie vorher startet. kann danach nicht den terminal schließen ohne das programm zu beenden
<dio88> nachdem ich es über ssh gestartet habe, geht es. hm. aber danke : )
<bekks> Geht nicht. Wenn du die ssh Verbindung beendest, wird es beendet werden.
<bekks> Deswegen schrieb ich die Zeile mit dem "nohup".
<dio88> achso
<dio88> der prozess ist zwar nun gestartet aber habe keinen zugriff. jetzt besuch ist da. muss ich später oder morgen weiter testen. aber danke schonmal : )
<bekks> Grafische Applikationen kannst Du nicht so starten. Das geht nur mit Applikationen, die nicht interaktiv laufen.
<dio88> ist die CLI version 
<bekks> Läuft die interaktiv?
<dio88> kann ich leider nicht sagen
<bekks> Kannst du da was eingeben?
<dio88> inwiefern?
<bekks> Mit der Tastatur? 
<dio88> nachdem ich es gstartet habe?
<bekks> Vorher ist komisch :)
<dio88> muss ich später machen
<_Nobody_> Hi, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem lubuntu
<_Nobody_> und zwar funktioniert das panel unten nicht meh rrichtig
<_Nobody_> kann man ads irgendwie zurücksetzen?
<brynnhold> wie funzt das nich mehr richtig?
<_Nobody_> naja also wenn ich zum beispiel chromium öffne, dann auf minimieren klicke, ist chromium einfach weg und läuft im hintergrund weiter. angeizeigt wird das fenster im panel nicht
<_Nobody_> weder vor dem minimieren noch danach
<Tobias> Hallo zusammen. Ich war bereits gestern hier mit einem Problem zu meinem WLAN (gestern noch mit Backtrack, heute mit Original Ubuntu 10.04 ;) )
<Frickelpit> dann fehlt dir wohl die anzeige der fensterliste, _Nobody_ 
<_Nobody_> ja. ich habe im internet verzweifelt gesucht wie man das lxde panel zurücksetzt aber habe nichts gefunden
<Tobias> Meine WLAN-Karte ist eine TL-WN951N mit Atheros AR5008 Chipsatz, der von Ubuntu 10.04 ja von Haus aus unterstützt sein sollte. Allerdings finde ich keine WLAN-Netze, obwohl die Karte in iwconfig erkannt wird.
<_Nobody_> ich weis noch das es unter ubuntu makl nen befehl gab der das gnome panel komplett zürück gesetzt hat
<_Nobody_> gibt es den auch für lubuntu?
<Frickelpit> _Nobody_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen#Panel
<kubine> Title: LXDE Einstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brynnhold> rechtsklick auf das panel , paneleinträge hinzufügen und dann unter applets auf hinzufügen klicken 
<brynnhold> und dann taskbar (fensterliste) auswählen
<_Nobody_> so habe ich gemacht
<_Nobody_> allerdings hängt jetz die uhr anzeige in der mitte des panels
<brynnhold> unter Applets kannst du dann mit den buttons hoch und runter die paneleinträge verschieben
<brynnhold> da markierst du dann Taskbar (Fensterliste) und klickst solang auf hoch, bis es gut aussieht
<_Nobody_> gut danke läuft :D
<Tobi__> Hat niemand einen Vorschlag für mein WLAN-Problem?
<Da> Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand den Befehl nennen um meine grfische oberfläche zu deinstallieren und wieder neu zu installieren? danke im vorraus
<dAnjou> Da: welche hast du denn?
<Da> xubuntu
<dAnjou> und warum willst du das überhaupt?
<dAnjou> wenn du irgendwas misskonfiguriert hast, hilft dir ne neuistallation wahrscheinlich nix
<Da> damit ich mal richtig lerne wie man mit der bash umgeht. Deshalb brauche ich den zweiten Befehl um sie wieder installieren zu können falls ich mal nicht mehr weiter komme
<ppq> ...
<dAnjou> die konfigurationen liegen nämlich hauptsächlich bei dir im HOME
<dAnjou> ...
<Frickelpit> Da: das hilft dir relativ wenig
<dAnjou> WTF
<Da> ok, war nur so ne Idee :-)
<dAnjou> Da: das hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit der bash zu tun
<dAnjou> dadurch lernst du nix
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> da
<Da> danke dir! da werde ich gleich mal vorbeischaun.
<Tobi_> Kann mir niemand helfen? :(
<bekks> Ohne eine Frage zu stellen, nein? :)
<Tobi_> Doch, habe ich schon gestellt, ist allerdings schon etwas her :D
<Tobi_> also, moment kurz :-)
<bekks> Mehrere Stunden...
<Tobi_> Ja, stimmt schon. Tut mir Leid, hätte ich vielleicht nochmal stellen sollen. Also, meine WLAN-Karte ist eine TL-WN951N mit Atheros AR5008 Chipsatz, der von Ubuntu 10.04 ja von Haus aus unterstützt sein sollte. Allerdings finde ich keine WLAN-Netze, obwohl die Karte in iwconfig erkannt wird.
<bekks> Und was ist das Problem daran?
<bekks> Den NAmen deines eigenen WLAN kennst Du ja, und kannst Dich ergo auch "manuell" verbinden.
<Tobi_> Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich für mich nicht die optimale Lösung ist, wie mach ich das?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<k1l_> nopaste mal nne "lsb_release -a"
<Tobi_> Ubuntu 10.04
<k1l_> !nopaste > Tobi_ 
<kubine>  Tobi_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Tobi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407592/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> also laut wiki geht die ootb
<Tobi_> Genau das macht mich ja ein wenig stutzig
<k1l_> hast du denn was in die interfaces per hand gefummelt? funktioniert der networkmanager?
<bekks> Hast Du momentan ein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen?
<k1l_> nopaste mal die ausgabe von "sudo iwlist scan"
<Tobi_> nein, habe nichts manuell gemacht. Networkmanager funktioniert, Netwerkkabel ist aktuell auch dran. Sollte aber nicht die Dauerlösung sein ;) . http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407597/
<kubine> Title: sudo iwlist scan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Tobi_: jetzt nochmal die ausgabe von "rfkill list"
<Tobi_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407602/  Danke für deine Hilfe! :)
<kubine> Title: rfkill list › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> hmm
<k1l_> geblockt ist da wohl nichts durch rfkill
<k1l_> dann darf einer der atheros spezie übernehmen :)
<Tobi_> Soll ich vielleicht etwas im Forum schreiben?
<Tobi_> Falls es hilft, gestern hatte ich ja noch Backtrack drauf & dort das selbe Problem gehabt. Da hatte ich im BT-Support nachgefragt und dort sollte ich ein Kommando im Terminal ausführen, das Probleme mit Treibern oder besondere Ereignisse oder so der letzten Zeit anzeigte. 
<Tobi_> Da war immer, nachdem ich "iwlist scan" ausgeführt habe, etwas von "ath" zu lesen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie der Befehl hieß :(
<k1l_> dmesg
<Tobi_> ja, so hieß das 
<Tobi_> folgendes kommt bei dmesg nach iwlist scan raus (ich habe nur die letzten Zeilen von dmesg kopiert): http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407607/
<kubine> Title: dmesg nach iwlist scan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tobi_> vielleicht kann jemand von euch damit ja was anfangen :-) Ich bin nun erstmal afk. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!
<[Linuxfan]> hallo
<phl> moin, hat wer xubuntu 12.04 am laufen?
<phl> bzw. von der server 12.04 xfce4 installiert
<Frickelpit> phl: drüben in #ubuntu-de+1 bestimmt jemand
<phl> gehts hier um den Clown :D
<Frickelpit> nein, hier gehts um support für nicht-entwicklerversionen
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<grit> Hallo, ich habe ein Fujitsu A1650G, nach dem installieren von Ubuntu wollte ich über WLAN mit meinem Router verbinden was leider nicht geklappt hat. Nun habe ich noch einen weiteren Treiber aktiviert (B43 wireless driver) ... Nun lässt sich das WLN aber gar nicht mehr aktivieren :( ... Mit iwconfig seh ich die Karte auch. Was muss ich tun damit ich die Karte nutzen kann?
<phl> hi, weiß wer wie ich rausfinden kann aus wechem paket eine Datei stammt, ich dachte apt-cache search
<bekks> Am einfachsten mit packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> dpkg -S Datei
<phl> ging das nicht auch lokal ich traue diesem internet nicht so :D
<phl> danke 
<dio88> guten abend. ich habe versucht pyloadcore.py mit nohup zu starten. der prozess ist (anscheinend) auch gestartet. ich bekomme aber kein zugriff auf das webinterface..?
<bekks> Läuft der Prozess denn?
<dio88>  pyLoad ist bereits gestartet mit der pid 5184
<bekks> Und das Webinterface läuft auch?
<dio88> nein, leider nicht
<bekks> Wie testest Du das?
<dio88> ip:port
<bekks> Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
<dio88> ich teste ob das webinterface läuft indem ich versuch auf der webinterface zu kommen. ip des rechners auf dem pyload läuft und den port, gebe ich in den browser ein.
<dio88> das webinterface*
<bekks> Ich würde sudo lsof -i benutzen.
<dio88> python    5184 server    7u  IPv4  73070      0t0  TCP *:8000 (LISTEN)
<dio88> oh, und
<dio88> python    5184   server    8u  IPv4  75349      0t0  TCP 192.168.0.190:8000->192.168.0.194:48242 (ESTABLISHED)
<dio88> aber ich bekomme trotzdem kein zugriff drauf 
<dio88> was läuft da falsch?
<bekks> Also man sieht sehr klar eine Verbindung.
<dio88> ja. die verbindung sehe ich auch sehr klar. aber der browser sagt was anderes
<bekks> Und was sagt telnet?
<dio88> öh, wie testen (sry)?
<bekks> telnet ip port
<bekks> Das muss dann irgendwie antworten.
<dio88> connected to..
<dio88> Escape character is '^]'.
<dio88> ..=ip 
<bekks> Und jetzt per HTTP Protokoll eine Verbindung aufbauen :)
<bekks> In telnet.
<dio88> *hust* das mache ich wie?
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol
<kubine> Title: Hypertext Transfer Protocol – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bekks> Oder einfach das Ding killen und nochmal neu starten.
<bekks> Ohne nohup.
<bekks> In einem screen.
<dio88> gestartet
<bekks> schön.
<simon> bekks,  Danke
<bekks> Gerne :)
<simon> Das ist aber nicht die Stammrunde hier oder?
<bekks> Das ist der offizielle deutschsprachige Supportchannel.
<simon> Da gabs doch auch einen Ubuntu chat channel, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
<grossing> simon, schau mal ins topic
<simon> Ich erinnere mich auch noch an deinen Nick daher wusste ich, dass ich dich im Englischen Channel fragen kann :-)
<smeexs> ich hab ubuntu und virtualbox mit windows xp , funktioniert alles bis auf usb-speicher (usb funktrackball und keyboard funktioniert)
<smeexs> ich hab auch laut ubuntuusers sudo usermod -aG vboxusers <Benutzername> ausgeführt , geht trotzdem nicht 
<bekks> Geht super.
<bekks> Melde dich komplett ab, und wieder neu an.
<smeexs> ok
<bekks> Und installiere die Guest Additions, wenn Du USB 2.0 in deinem Guest benutzen möchtest.
<p01nt3r> hab mir grad die daily von 12.04 gezogen und in einer vm laufen. gibts da gar keine anwendung "softwar-quellen" mehr? wie stellt man da sonst die paketquellen ein?
<koegs> p01nt3r: #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1 , danke :)
<neko1> hallo
<neko1> ist es irgendwie möglich in ubuntu die feiertage im kalender anzuzeigen?
<neko1> im suse fand ich das immer ganz praktisch
<linux> hu
<linux> ubuntu 10.04.4 sun java plugin nicht zu finden forum gelessen geht niks 
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-22
<vaiursch> Ist eigentlich schon jemand anderem aufgefallen, dass in Kate bei den Hervorhebungen die Programmiersprache 'Go' zu 'Gehe zu' übersetzt wurde?
<fornext> Lann man es so einstellen, dass wenn man sich in ein VPN einwählt nur der Browser davon betroffen ist und z.B. der xchat weiter über die normale Verbindung läuft?
<sdx23> fornext: Mehr oder weniger. Du kannst Zielport-spezifische iptables-Regeln schreiben.
<fornext> sdx23, das würde dann aber alle Browser betreffen oder?
<fornext> würde es über eine VM gehen?
<sdx23> fornext: Das würde alle Programme betreffen, die Anfragen auf Port80/443/* senden. Ja, vm/container ginge. Oder ggf. über einen "proxy".
<fornext> Das mit Proxy hört sich einfacher an.
<sdx23> Nah. VM ist am "einfachsten".
<fornext> ok
<fornext> könnte man auch einen ssh-zugang nutzen?
<fornext> ls
<sdx23> um was zu tun?
<fornext> Ich kann mich per ssh einloggen mit -X und dann einen Browser starten, was aber unpraktisch ist. Könnte ich ssh benutzen, um einen lokalen Browser darüfer zu verbinden?
<fornext> ahch, moment. Kann es sein, dass es schon ausreicht innerhalb einer VM das VPN einzurichten und das wars schon?
<fornext> Wäre wirklich einfach.
<fornext> Schön, wenn ich noch hier bin, dann hat es funktioniert.
<Da> Hey Leute, ne kurze Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen wieso sich mein Chromium-Webbrowser nicht d
<Da> urch die Eingabe im Terminal öffnen lässt? sorry bin auf Enter gekommen.
<Frickelpit> Da: welchen befehl hast du denn probiert?
<Da> chromium
<Frickelpit> mit tab-completion?
<Da> ähm nein, warte bitte kurz ich versuchs mal damit
<ppq> chromium-browser heißt der befehl
<Da> ah jetzt funktioniert es, danke dir, kann ich irgendwo nachlesen welchen befehl man Eingeben muss wenn ich mal wieder so ein kleines Problem habe?
<Frickelpit> Da: einfach tab-completion nutzen
<Frickelpit> chrom<tab> und es wird dir angezeigt
<Da> ok, danke vielmals
<W8uiE5> wo fnde ich eine externe festplatte im directory tree? unter media sehe ich sie nicht.
<Frickelpit> W8uiE5: wenn sie gemountet ist, hilft mount im terminal
<W8uiE5> Frickelpit: ok, seh sie. danke
<alex_321> Hi! hab ein Problem mit Ubuntu auf nem usb stick...bin ich hier richtig?
<jokrebel> alex_321: ja - einfach fragen.
<alex_321> ah k..ja ich hab eben ubuntu 11.10 aufm stick und anscheinen ausversehen(und ohne eingabe)ein konto mit passwort erstellt.. gibt es da einen standarttext der da für konto und pwd steht?
<dadrc> ubuntu/ubuntu, normalerweise
<alex_321> ne geht leider nicht..auch nicht mit einem _ bzw groß/klein
<alex_321> ok, hat sich erledigt..hab neu gestartet und wurde nicht mehr nach konto/passwort gefragt...ka warum aber es geht ..trotzdem danke 
<Da> Hallo alle, kann mir kurz jemand den Befehl sagen wie ich die benutzeroberläche vollständig deinstallieren und dann wieder installieren kann??
<Da> habe bereits sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop ausprobiert dannach einen Neustart gemacht aber die Benutzeroberfläche läuft immer noch
<LetoThe2nd> Da: kann man so nicht beantworten. nenne lieber erstmal deine ubuntu-version und das *eigentliche* problem
<Da> Im Grunde habe ich kein Problem, habe das aktuelle Ubuntu mit Xubuntu-Desktopumgebung, würde nur gerne die Oberfläche deinstallieren
<LetoThe2nd> Da: weil das nur ein metapaket ist.
<LetoThe2nd> Da: schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren an, aber sowas ist generell eher nicht hunderprozentig, vor allem in bezug auf konfigurationsdateien
<Da> was bedeutet das? man kann es nicht deinstallieren oder? Das Terminal würde mir vollkommen reichen
<kubine> Title: Desktopumgebung deinstallieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Da: ne saubere installation kriegt man besser hin wenn man erst mal minimal installiert und dann nur nach bedarf nachinstalliert
<Da> alles klar, da werde ich dann mal reinschauen, gibt es linux distributionen ohne grafische oberfläche?
<LetoThe2nd> Da: ubuntu?
<Da> z.B.!
<LetoThe2nd> Da: gibts braucht eigentlich nur die server cd nehmen
<Da> okay danke dir!
<Da> noch kurz, gibt es dabei eine die du mir empfehlen könntest oder ist es eig. egal welche server distri?
<LetoThe2nd> Da: distributionsdiskussionen führen wir bitte wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hier drin wird generell immer ubuntu empfohlen, liegt irgendwie in der natur des channels :P
<Da> oja sorry, ich vergas :-) 
<Kaktus4> Hallo, welche Mindestanforderung hat die Ubuntu Server Installation? (ohne Desktop)
<LetoThe2nd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kubine> Title: Installation/SystemRequirements - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Kaktus4> danke
<PBeck> hi
<umfs> guten abend
<umfs> gibt es schon ein fertig gebaut linux-3.4 paket mit gma500 unterstüzung? so wie es aussieht sind die gma500 treiber nicht in den mainline-kernels enthalten...
<dadrc> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass 3.4 gerade mal rc4 ist, würd ich nicht davon ausgehen
<umfs> ok.
<jokrebel> umfs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel#GMA500-Poulsbo ließt sich nicht gerade vielversprechend.
<kubine> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<umfs> jokrebel: die release notes zu linux 3.4 dafür schon :-)
<dadrc> umfs, wenn du das Ding willst, wirst du es selber bauen müssen
<dadrc> Hier wär ein Leitfaden dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> umfs: du möchtest wahrscheinlich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel lesen.
<kubine> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> umfs: und es scheint den auch zu geben. aber das repo reicht erfahrungsgemäss eher nach ärger, und wir supporten dadurch verursachte probleme so gut wie nie.
<umfs> wie ich schon geschrieben habe, scheint in den mainline-kernels die unterstützung nicht einkompilliert zu sein, aber das ist kein problem, da ich warten kann.. danke schon mal
<LetoThe2nd> stimmt, hab ich ungenau gelesen. dann siehe infos von dadrc.
<schweegi> Guten Abend :) Weiß jemand, wo die Referentenansicht in LibreOffice Impress hin ist? 
<schweegi> Also das auf dem sekundären Monitor (z.B. Beamer) die Folien sichtbar sind und auf dem primären Bildschirm die Notizen zur Folie
<schweegi> Und noch eine Frage: Wenn in 4 Tagen die 12.04 raus kommt, muss ich dann neu installieren oder wird die Beta 2 automatisch zur finalen 12.04? 
<LetoThe2nd> wird automatisch.
<schweegi> Gut zu wissen, Danke :) 
<dAnjou> schweegi: mit der letzten frage wird deine erste hier nicht mehr beantwortet werden :P
<schweegi> Wieso das? :P 
<dAnjou> → #ubuntu-de+1
<bekks> Weil 12.04 hier nicht supported wird ;)
<dAnjou> *zonk*
<schweegi> Nein, die erste betraf LibreOffice unter 11.10 ;) 
<dAnjou> jaja
 * dAnjou wüsste es aber so oder so nich
<dAnjou> schweegi: eigtl. war das nen plugin
<dAnjou> oder ich bin auf nem uralten stand
<schweegi> dAnjou: Habe die 11.10 auf dem Netbook am laufen mit dem ich in der Uni den Vortrag halten wollte, und es gab definitiv mal die Referentenansicht in LO.. ohne das ich jemals was dazu installieren musste^^ 
<dAnjou> schweegi: libreoffice-presenter-console
<dAnjou> so heißt das paket
<schweegi> dAnjou: Das war es. Danke! Google lieferte mir dazu nämlich nichts. 
<dAnjou> sowas, mir schon
<bekks> Mir auch :)
<schweegi> Dann hab ich wohl das falsche gegooglet. Fürs nächste Mal weiß ich ja jetzt was ich da tun muss^^ Danke :P 
<bekks> "referentenansicht liberoffice" :)
<schweegi> Hatte ich, kam da auf die LO-Seite und da stand lediglich, das es bereits mit in LO integriert sei
<dAnjou> "presenter screen libreoffice" hab ich gesucht
<dAnjou> schweegi: zur not immer noch "ubuntu" dranhängen
<bekks> Also bei mir sagt der zweite Treffer schon in der Ergebnisliste "Es gibt von Sun für Open Office 3.0 eine Sun Presenter Console, der die Funktionalität des Features von Power Point (Referentenansicht) voll abdeckt."
<dAnjou> es sollte echt nen kurs geben "effektiv googlen"
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-15
<nevchen> moin
<erDINGer> Guten Morgen
<dadrc> moin
<erDINGer> gibt es sowas wie xev auch für die Shell ?
<ubinux> wie kann man über ubuntu 13.04 per kabelnetzwerk auf den receiver zugreifen und dabei die platte in dem gerät auslesen und die daten auf den rechner schaufeln?
<dadrc> Auf welchen Receiver? Und wie stellt der die Daten denn bereit?
<dadrc> Und wieso überhaupt 13.04?
<LetoThe2nd> ubinux: genauso wie unter jedem anderen gerät auch: rausfinden welches bereitstellungsprotokoll dat teil unterstützt, dann mounten respektive mit passendem client öffnen, los gehts.
<LetoThe2nd> ubinux: den receiversupport machen wir hier aber ausdrücklich nicht ;)
<ubinux> LetoThe2nd, nein wollte auch eigentlich nur wissen obs generell so geht wie grundsätzlich an jeden anderen rechner
<LetoThe2nd> ubinux: warum auch nicht?
<ubinux> dadrc, ich hab 13.04 beta 2
<ubinux> LetoThe2nd, weil ich fast denke, das der weg von pc2receiver nicht gehen wird und ich von receiver2pc muss
<LetoThe2nd> ubinux: ich denke, wir schenken uns dass bis tatsächlich supportbedarf besteht und wir uns nicht mehr über mal generell grundsätzliche vermutungen unterhalten müssen. also ich zumindest.
<sash_> Wie heißt nochmal das Zeug, das neuerdings dafür zuständig ist, dass Desktop-Programme root/sudo-Rechte verlangen können?
<sash_> Weil, man macht ja nicht "sudo <grafischesProgramm>", ebenso nicht mehr gksudo/kdesu, weil das automatisch abgefragt wird.
<sash_> Ich hab die ganze Zeit policycoreutils im Kopf, aber das ist selinux-Kram.
<dadrc> policykit
<sash_> Danke.
<apricot1> OpenFire Installations-Problem. Habe openfire_3.7.1_all.deb mit software-center installiert. der Konfiguration erhalte ich *The Openfire database schema does not appear to be installed. Follow the installation guide to fix this error.*. OpenJDKJava-7 ist installiert 
<dadrc> Google sagt, die Rechte der openfire.xml stimmen nicht.
<dadrc> Sollte dem Nutzer gehören, der Openfire ausführt
<apricot1> danke daddy_ bei Tante Google hab ich das nicht gefunden  :)
<apollo13> apricot1: ich würde dir empfehlen ejabberd oder prosody zu verwenden, openfire ist ein krampf auf zu vielen ebenen
<apollo13> auch weil die nicht in der lage sind ein ordentliches paket zu bauen
<apricot1> gute Info - ich such halt nen guten Jabber-Server
<apollo13> prosody ist klein aber nice (lua), hab ich inzwischen im einsatz. ejabberd ist das ding was jabber betrifft, aber halt eben erlang (das kann ich nicht :/, dafür aber auch rocksolid)
<daswort> Kann man die Dateien in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ deaktivieren? Oder muss man die verschieben? 
<ppq> daswort: einfach löschen :)
<ppq> daswort: oder einkommentieren
<daswort> ich brauche die ja später eventuell. gut dann werde ich auskommentieren oder verschieben wenn es zuviel wird. ppq danke
<hape01> Hat jemand schon mal ein eigenes git aufgesetzt, z.B. g gitlab oder gitweb oder cgit? würde gerne erfahren, ob das einfach zu erledigen ist und nicht viel wartungsaufwand bedeutet...
<sth-686> Hi@all, möglicher virus in pidgin?
<daswort> gibt es ein diff-programm mit ncurses oberfläche?
<daswort> hape01~ du meinst eine weboberfläche?
<daswort> hape01~ beschreibe mal was genau du brauchst. gitlab ist schon ein richtiges schwergewicht
<ppq> daswort: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1991248/any-visual-diff-in-linux-console da sind ein paar ideen
<kubine> Title: Any visual diff in Linux console? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<daswort> ppq~ dank dir :)
<daswort> vimdiff ist toll da schon installiert. 
<daswort> Weiß jemand wie man zwischen den Dateien wechselt? Ich bin nicht so firm in vim.
<sdx23> c^w Pfeiltaste
<sdx23> (wenn "zwischen Fenstern" gemeint ist)
<daswort> hape01~ schau dir mal https://www.kernel.org/ an, da siehst du wie gitweb in benutzung aussieht.
<kubine> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (at www.kernel.org)
<sdx23> hape01: ja. gitweb mit apache relativ problemlos; wenn man für's checkout die gleiche Adresse will, geht das auch, ist aber nicht ganz trivial. Wartungsaufwand ist nahe 0.
<hape01> daswort: ich schau mir das mal an, Danke schon mal
<hape01> sdx23, daswort: gitolite wurde gelobt, da es so schlank ist. schon was davon gehört?
<daswort> gitlab ist wartungsintensiv, lohnt aber wenn man collaborativ entwickeln will, aber nicht von github abhängig sein möchte. 
<daswort> sdx23~ danke wg. vim
<sdx23> daswort: de nada
<hape01> sdx23,daswort: unter gitweb (webfrontend) liefe dann gitolite (git server). nach dem Link zu urteilen, sollte es funktionieren. bin gespannt, ob ich das auf debian 1:1 übertragen kann... http://blog.countableset.ch/2012/04/29/ubuntu-12-dot-04-installing-gitolite-and-gitweb/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 – Installing Gitolite and Gitweb | countableSet (at blog.countableset.ch)
<hape01> kubine... netter bot :-)
<daswort> hape01~ ja klappt genau so auf debian
<hape01> daswort: schön 
<hape01> mein debian ist einer virtualbox, und nun ist der host ausnahmsweise nicht über wlan0 sondern über usb (gsm) verbunden. und schon klappt es mit dem netz des gastes debian nicht mehr :(
<hape01> VirtualBox ist zwar toll aber überfordert mich dennoch immer wieder...
<daswort> hape01~ Sei froh dass du nicht auf einmal einen XenServer findest von dem niemand etwas wusstest dessen Software und Gäste teils kaputt und teils veraltet sind. :) So siehst bei mir aus, aber das ist eher ein Thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<koegs> hape01: ist das Netz des Gastes im Bridge-Modus oder per NAT?
<hape01> koegs: Bridge-Modus
<hape01> koegs: meinst Du NAT könnte eher gehen?
<koegs> wenn du Bridge benutzt, solltest du den richtigen adapter für die Brücke einstellen, ansonsten stellt NAT ein, geht (fast) immer
<hape01> koegs: den Adapter für die Brücke habe ich ausgewählt. ich versuchs mal mit NAT nun.
<hape01> koegs: NAT geht auf Anhieb. Na dann :-) merci
<erio> Hallo @all
<erio> ich dachte immer wenn ich das Kernelmodul für ein Netzwerk interface lade wird auch die device Datei erzeugt?
<erio> das Kernelmodul wird geladen aber es taucht kein /dev/ethX auf - was mache ich falsch?
<bekks> erio: Wenn Du ein Kernelmodul lädst dessenb Hardware du nicht hast, wird auch kein Devicenode angelegt.
<erio> bekks, danke aber lshw sagt mir sogar das zu ladende modul
<erio> ???
<apollo13> wut? das ist mir neu
<bekks> erio: Um welches Ubuntu udn welches Modul für welche HW gehts denn eigentlich?
<erio> sudo lshw -c network
<erio> bekks, LAN
<erio> das Modul ist atl1e
<erio> Atheros 
<ludste> Hallo, ich hab ein Problem bei ffgtk und dem Passwort, er aktzeptiert es einfach nicht, bekannt?
<erio> bekks, ubuntu 12.10
<apollo13> erio: wer sagt eigentlich dass es ethX sein muss?
<apollo13> könnte auch phyX sein oder renameX oder oder
<erio> apollo13, was sonst?
<apollo13> ergo, was sagt dmesg
<apollo13> sagte ich ja gerade was es sonst alles sein kan
<apollo13> +n
<apollo13> meines hier heißt ganz einfallsreich /dev/lan0 :)
<snitty> Hi, ich wollte an einem Programm in einem Python Skript etwas ergänzen bzw ausprobieren. Da ich aber darin noch ziemlich unerfahren bin, wollte ich es zunächst in einer Sandbox ausprobieren. Ist das möglich unter Linux in einer Sandbox laufen zu lassen?
<snitty> also ich mein das Skript bzw das Programm?
<sash_> snitty: Wenns dir reicht, mach dir n neuen User, der keine Rechte hat, Mist zu bauen, und probier dann das Programm als dieser User in nem Terminal aus.
<jokrebel> ludste: Welches Passwort? Welches Ubuntu? Welches ffgtk (ist übrigens ein PPA wofür es eigentlich hier keinen Support gibt)? Welcher Router? Welche Firmware?
<ludste> Router: Speedport W 920V, Firmware weiss ich nicht, ffgtk kein Support???
<snitty> sash_> ja, die Programmbibliotheken bzw das Skript liegen auf der Root Part, aber ich so könnte ich es machen. Also das Programm ist die Musik Bibliothek Verwaltun "beets"...
<erio> apollo13, ich finde nichts
<sash_> snitty: Sagt mir nix.
<apollo13> erio: zu was?
<erio> apollo13, das laptop ist ein eeepc 901
<erio> apollo13, in dmesg
<apollo13> falscher treiber?
<erio> apollo13, wie finde ich den richtigen?
<erio> apollo13, hab' gesucht jedoch nichts gefunden
<apollo13> weiß ich nicht, ich kenne den eeepc nicht, google mal danach was dort drin ist oder zeig die lshw ausgaben auch her…
<snitty> sash_> ist auch egal. Ich überleg grad wie ich dann die config und so migrier.  Ich wollt da bloß nicht kaputt machen. Aber wenn ich ne neu Musiklibrary anlege, müsst es kein problem sein.
<jokrebel> ludste: """ffgtk kein Support???""" ? Ist das die Fehlermeldung?
<apollo13> ludste: firmware die man nicht weiß kann man nachschauen im webinterface von so zeugs
<ludste> also, ich geh davon aus, dass Programme, die ich zB. mit der Muon-Paketverwaltung installiere, auch in irgendeinerweise "offiziel" sind ...
<jokrebel> ludste: Fürs erste: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/ffgtk Da ist der 920er-Speedport gelistet, sollte also was machbar sein. Da ich selber aber "echte" Fritzboxen nutze verweis ich schon mal an die PPA-Betreuer (sind sehr nett, hilfsbereit und reagieren auch verdammt schnell). Am besten erreichst Du die über das Ubuntuusers-Forum.
<kubine> Title: ffgtk › FritzBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> ludste: falsche annahme
<apollo13> da kommt so ziemlich alles rein
<jokrebel> ludste: Wenn man in die Paketquellen "inoffizielle Quellen" wo auch PPAs dazuzählen reinpackt, kann man das dan anschließend auch zB. über Muon installieren. "Offfiziel Unterstützt" wir das aber dadurch nicht ;-)
<jokrebel> ludste: Zu empfehlen ist da auch der "endlos-Thread" http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-fun-ffgtk-faxen-anrufmonitor-mit-rueckw/
<kubine> Title: Fritz Fun (ffgtk) - Faxen, Anrufmonitor mit Rückwärtssuche, Adressbuch (Im-/Export) per FritzBox, S › Projekte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ludste: Und die Paketbetreuer-Seite https://launchpad.net/~dschaerf/+archive/ffgtk
<kubine> Title: FritzFun (ffgtk) : dschaerf (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> …viel Erfolg und gute Nacht
<erio> apollo13, wenn ich das kernelmodul geladen habe und das definitiv laut dmesg das richtige ist
<erio> apollo13, und das device trotzdem nicht auftaucht - hast du noch eine Idee?
<erio> apollo13, bei lspci -v taucht auch die pci id auf 1969 und 1026
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-16
<fjodor> hi, was genau kann ich tun damit ich mehr platz auf dem bildschirm habe? 
<fjodor> hab nen 12,5" gerät, wenn man da was platz schaffen könnte wäre das schön :D
<nevchen> moin
<Ralf22> Hallo! Eine Frage zu Ubuntu 13.04. Wenn ich die aktuelle Beta heute installieren würde, hätte ich nach dem Releasetag ungefähr die Final Version, wenn ich das System update, oder wäre grundlegend etwas anders?
<Ralf22> Anyone? :) Würde gerne ein neues System aufsetzen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich es dann beim Erscheinen der Final nochmal neu aufsetzen müsste, wenn ich jetzt 13.04 nutzen möchte.
<vectory> Ralf22: systemupdates will man glaube sowieso neu aufspielen, auch von 12.10 zu 13.04, da der automatische prozess zuweilen noch sachen kapott machen kann :/
<vectory> beantwortet das die frage?
<Ralf22> vectory, danke. Bin jetzt nur am überlegen, ob es schlauer ist, auf den Rechner zuerst 12.10 oder 13.04 final beta zu installieren. Der Aufwand bei 13.04 final beta wäre eventuell geringer, oder?
<vectory> wenn es ein produktivrechner ist, fuer arbeit oder so, gehst du ein risiko ein, mit beta, darum wuerd ich davon abraten. aber fuer privat ist es eigendlich schon ziemlich ausreichend stable
<vectory> stabil, sogar :)
<vectory> Ralf22: ^
<Ralf22> vectory, das wollte ich wissen. Danke!
<dakira> Das ist ja eher ein Thema für #ubuntu-de+1
<vectory> da brauch ich mit meiner 12.04 nicht rein :)
<dakira> Ralf22: Ich habe auf mehreren Rechner einfach ein upgrade gemacht. Hat super geklappt. Ich habe danach allerdings etwas aufgeräumt bei den Paketen und einen reset von unity gemacht, weil das mit den alten einstellungen schon eher unsauber läuft.
<dakira> Ralf22: ich würde gleich 13.04 nehmen. Für mich ein klarer Fall von "die vorteile überwiegen die nachteile"
<Ralf22> danke dakira 
<erDINGer> Hallo
<erDINGer> hat einer eine ungefähre Prognose wie lange wohl das openjdk 6 noch in den Repos bleiben wird ?
<erDINGer> oder wo kann ich das am ehesten wohl rausfinden ?
<dakira> erDINGer: http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/announce/2013-March/000147.html
<kubine> Title: The future of OpenJDK6 (at mail.openjdk.java.net)
<dakira> erDINGer: wie ich es sehe gibt es noch security updates bis 2016. fehler werden keine mehr behoben
<erDINGer> dakira Danke das hilft weiter :-)
<dakira> erDINGer: also Redhat hat gerade erst OpenJDK übernommen. Die werden das wohl eine Weile supporten. Aber an sich sollte man auf dieses Pferd nicht weiter setzen.
<erDINGer> dakira da hast du wohl Recht ... wollte ich nur wissen um einen Zeitraum abzustecken indem definitiv auf jdk7 zu wechseln ist danke !
<maze-m> moinsen! bekomm bei nem "sudo apt-get upgrade" jetzt immer die Meldung und weiß damit nicht so recht was anzufangen :/.....
<maze-m> --> sudo apt-get upgrade
<maze-m> http://nopaste.info/1c91339eee.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> sorry, vertippt...
<dakira> maze-m: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<maze-m> dakira: hmm, danach bekomm ich trotzalledem noch die gleich meldung
<maze-m> versteh auch nicht, wo die meldung herkommt! --> "E: Malformed Description-md5 line; includes invalid character 'ea!37b8e140503b1e5c8403761f0412e' "
<daswort> Kennt ihr ein Firefox Addon dass einem Anzeigt welches Seite man angesurft hat bevor man weitergeleitet wurde?
<vlt> !de | daswort 
<daswort> Ja?
<vlt> daswort: Kann firebug das?
<daswort> ka
<dakira> maze-m: Schau mal dir mal die logs von apt und dpkg an. die sollten dir einen hinweis darauf geben, um welches paket es sich handelt. die paketquelle von diesem Paket ist vermutlich gerade kaputt.
<dakira> maze-m: /var/log/dpkg.log und /var/log/apt/*.log
<maze-m> dakira: das müsste dann ja ein paket aus der jüngeren zeit sein, oder?
<BugFoo> nabend! weiss zufällig jemand ob man canto oder nrss auf transparenten hintergrund einstellen kann? wenn JA wie bitte?!
<Schantal> Huhu! Wie war nochmal das Kommando, um mehrere Dateien einfach zusammenzukopieren?
<Schantal> also die restlichen einfach an die erste dranhängen => neue Datei aus allen alten
<Schantal> Ah cat
<AliceNine> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Art KVM für Ubuntu gibt. Sprich Monitor ist direkt am PC angeschlossen, Eingaben von Tastatur und Maus kommen aber von einem zweiten PC. 
<AliceNine> Möchte einfach vermeiden 2 Tastaturen und Mäuse auf dem Schreibtisch zu haben, wenn der Monitor schon zwei Eingänge hat
<Robert_Zenz> AliceNine, jau: http://synergy-foss.org/
<kubine> Title: Synergy (at synergy-foss.org)
<AliceNine> Dachte Synergy würde den Desktop lediglich virtuell auf ein Linux erweitern
<Robert_Zenz> AliceNine, also wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig deute, tut es genau was du suchst.
<AliceNine> Robert_Zenz: Synergy hatte ich schon verwendet, zu Zeiten als ich auf Arbeit 3 Monitore hatte und damit einen virtuellen Desktop über Linux und Windows gespannt hatte. 
<Robert_Zenz> AliceNine, Naja, du willst wirklich umschalten und nicht erweitern...
<AliceNine> Ja, genau. Da ich auch den Monitor umschalte wäre es ungünstig wenn der Mauszeiger den Desktop verlässt statt am Rand zu stoppen
<Robert_Zenz> AliceNine, Oh...ja, in den Einstellungen von Synergy seh ich nichts davon.
<Robert_Zenz> AliceNine, das einzige was cih so schnell finde ist x2x https://github.com/dottedmag/x2x
<kubine> Title: dottedmag/x2x · GitHub (at github.com)
<AliceNine> Danke, mal schauen obs auch mit Windows 8 zurechtkommt. Ansonsten weitersuchen
<maze-m> Kann mir von euch noch jemand bei der Meldung helfen? --> http://nopaste.info/1c91339eee.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<ppq> maze-m: bleibt das auch nach einem apt-get update bestehen?
<maze-m> hatte vorhin schon mit dakira darüber gesprochen und er meinte, ich solle mir die Logs von apt und dpkg angucken, wo ich allerdings nichts gefunden hab
<jokrebel> maze-m: Wer oder was produziert diese Meldung denn und wobei
<maze-m> ppq: ja, bleibt es
<ppq> steht im paste, jokrebel 
<jokrebel> hm … wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-)
<maze-m> jokrebel: war das jetzt an mich gerichtet?
<jokrebel> maze-m: nö an mich ;-)
<jokrebel> maze-m: Aber: sind diese 2 Zeilen tatsächlich _alles_ was ein "sudo apt-get upgrade" ausspuckt?
<maze-m> jokrebel: okay :)
<maze-m> jokrebel: ja, sind es :/
<maze-m> jokrebel: wobei das Wichtige ja das hier ist! ---> "E: Malformed Description-md5 line; includes invalid character 'ea!37b8e140503b1e5c8403761f0412e' "
<maze-m> Ich weiß damit nur irgendwie auch nicht wirklich was anzufangen :/
<ppq> maze-m: ich würde auch mal ein memtest86+ (30+ min) und ein fsck (von ner live-cd aus, am besten) laufen lassen. korrupter speicher könnte die ursache sein, dass da zeichen drin gelandet sind, die da absolut nicht hingehören
<jokrebel>  : maze-m: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgaben von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". Inclusive den eingetippten Befehlen und je einem Enter dazwischen (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> ppq: okay, das könnte natürlich sein! Könnte dann ja damit zu tun haben, weil ich in meinem Thinkpad 8GB Arbeitsspeicher drin hab, obwohl das eigentlich laut Lenovo nicht wirklich 8GB offiziell frisst......
<maze-m> jokrebel: okay, mom
<ppq> maze-m: am limit liegt es vermutlich nicht, aber defekter ram ist recht häufig, manchmal bemerkt man nichtmal was davon
<maze-m> jokrebel: Ausgabe von lsb_release -a ---->  http://nopaste.info/06e7844d00.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> jokrebel: Augabe von uname -a ---> http://nopaste.info/4a5ae7ebe5.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> jokrebel: Ausgabe von sudo apt-get update --> http://nopaste.info/95845552de.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> jokrebel: ....und die Ausgabe von apt-get upgrade --> http://nopaste.info/f66fc7a76c.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> Schreib doch bitte vier Links in eine Zeile :)(
<bekks> maze-m: Du hast also nicht unterstützterweise 8GB in einem Thinkpad - und welchen Fehler? :)
<jokrebel> …oder noch besser einen Link der alles 4 beinhaltet <g> …ich glaub ich muss an dem text noch feilen ;-)
<bekks> :P
<maze-m> bekks: ich hab den fehler! ---> http://nopaste.info/f66fc7a76c.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> bekks: ich weiß damit so irgendwie gar nichts anzufangen :/
<ppq> maze-m: hm, was du mal probieren könntest: die alten paketlisten verschieben, damit neue angelegt werden. zb. so: 'sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.backup', dann 'sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial', dann nochmal ein 'sudo apt-get update'
<maze-m> bekks: ppq meinte schon, dass der Ram(sch) vielleicht defekt sein könnte....
<maze-m> ppq: okay, ich kann das ja mal versuchen! aber ich hab z.B. beim Installieren von Skype die ja ne Quelle hinzugefügt! ist das erstmal egal?
<bekks> Du darfst auch Punkte verwenden. :P
<ppq> maze-m: das ist egal, deine sources.list* bleibt davon unberührt
<maze-m> bekks: war das an mich gerichtet :)?
<ppq> maze-m: das da sind die paketlisten, die apt aus den repositories bezieht
<bekks> maze-m: Ja! :P
<maze-m> bekks:  worauf denn bezogen :)?
<bekks> maze-m: Auf deine ! statt .
<maze-m> bekks: achsoo, sorry.....
<maze-m> bekks: macht der gewohnheit
<maze-m> ppq: krass, das muss wirklich an den paketlisten gelegen haben! 
<bekks> Ja!
<maze-m> bekks: ups :)...
<bekks> Das ! in deinem Fehler war der Auslöser.
<maze-m> bekks: ich sag's ja ^^
<maze-m> bekks: haha :P
<bekks> Nein, du tippst die dauernd. Und das war kein Witz - da war ein ! in deinem Fehler, das der Aslöser war.
<maze-m> dann kann ich doch nu eigentlich meine Sicherung löschen, oder?
<maze-m> bekks: aaah, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst.... aber kann ich das denn irgendwie löschen? 
<ppq> maze-m: geht's nun also, ja? ja, das kannst du löschen. aber pass auf mit sudo und rm im terminal, das geht gerne schief
<ppq> maze-m: und den ram solltest du trotzdem mal checken
<ppq> inkonsistenzen kommen normalerweise nicht von allein
<fbausch> maze-m: auch mal die Festplatte prüfen (kann nicht schaden)
<apollo13> och ram ist nur kaputt wenn firefox segfaultet :þ
<ppq> lol
<apollo13> ernsthaft, das ist bis jetzt der beste indikator bei mir dafür gewesen, bei drei pcs firefox segfaults alle ram kaputt
<apollo13> der rest des systems lief 1a
<maze-m> ppq: kann ich den ram auch im laufenden betrieb testen?
<apollo13> testweise dann die kaputte sektion mit ner memory map dem system gegenommen und siehe da keine abstürze mehr
<apollo13> maze-m: nein
<jokrebel> maze-m: Genau, nutz sudo nur wenn es sein muss, nicht aus Gewohnheit. Wenn Du mal zurückrollst wirst Du feststellen dass für die ersten 2 Befehle (von den vieren) kein sudo gefordert war (da auch nicht nötig), Du hast es aber trotzdem MIT sudo ausgeführt. Sowas kann beim falschen befehl auch mal nach hinten losgehn.
<apollo13> maze-m: und dauert je nach ram auch sehr lang
<maze-m> ppq: oder am besten mit memtest?
<Cresselia> Entschuldugung, wissen sie ob es einen RNG Reporter für Ubuntu 12.10 gibt?
<apollo13> memtest ist das einzige, du willst nix anderes verwenden
<ppq> maze-m: siehe apollo13. jo, memtest86+
<apollo13> Cresselia: was soll das sein?
<maze-m> jokrebel: okay, danke für den tipp
<maze-m> vielen dank euch überhaupt erstmal
<apollo13> RNGs gibt es zur genüge
<maze-m> ich bin mal ganz kurz afk, ehe die geschäfte schließen
<apollo13> im normalfall linear congruential
<apollo13> mersene twister haben aber auch schon viele, nur was das mit "reporter" zu tun hat weiß ich dann nicht :þ
<Cresselia> Wo sind die denn?
<apollo13> mersenne*
<apollo13> python -c "import random; print random.random()"
<apollo13>  
<apollo13> ?!
<apollo13> wo die sind hängt von der programmiersprache ab…
<apollo13> oder reden wir aneinander vorbei :)
<Cresselia> Welche Programmiersprache?
<fbausch> Cresselia: meinst du sowas: http://www.pokewiki.de/RNG ?
<kubine> Title: RNG – PokéWiki - Die deutsche Pokémon-Enzyklopädie (at www.pokewiki.de)
<Cresselia> Ja
<apollo13> dann sag das doch
<Cresselia> Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber es kamen nur Treffer für ältere Versionen...
<Cresselia> Entschuldigung ich wusste nicht das es mehrere gibt...
<fbausch> mehrere was?
<Cresselia> Mehrere Dinge die RNG heißen.
 * apollo13 findet cheater langweilig
<Cresselia> Entschuldigung, gibt es so etwas jetzt auf neueren Versionen von Ubuntu?
<apollo13> Cresselia: wissen wir nicht, wir spielen kein pokemon und wenn dann cheaten wir nicht
<Cresselia> Das ist kein Cheat
<Cresselia> Es wird ja nicht in das Spiel eingegeiffen sondern nur das Datum verstellt.
<fbausch> jo, schönreden kann man sichs auch noch, aber das ist ot
<bekks> Das ist ein Cheat - und es hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun :P
<jokrebel> Cresselia: Dann ist es also Betrug?
<Cresselia> jolrebel und +bekks, Nein. 
<apollo13> hmm, als ich das letztens bei software gemacht habe fanden die betriebsanwälte das nicht so nett ;)
<Cresselia> Und ich habe ja nur gefragt ob es das für neuere Versionen von Ubuntu gibt, also hatte meine Frage etwas mit Ubuntu zutun.
<Cresselia> Es ist wirklich kein Cheat oder Hack. Es erleichtert nur Pokemon mit 6x31 DVs zu bekommen.
<fbausch> !ot > Cresselia ob Cheat oder nicht
<kubine> Cresselia ob Cheat oder nicht: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<apollo13> rofl
<RaulR> Hi zusammen. Ne frage an die HDMI-Experten unter euch. Ich nutze 13.04 auf nem Acer Lappi. Ich habe als bootparameter zusätzlich radeon.audio=1 (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT) in der Datei /etc/defalut/grub mitgegeben, damit der sound über HDMI läuft, da ich mein Laptop an einen 27" Display gestöpselt hab. Bis Sonntag lief noch alles tutti. Habe vorhin ein dist-upgrade durchgeführt und dabei mir auch den aktuellen Kernel gezogen. Entwed
<apollo13> nach Entwed war schluss…
<RaulR> Entweder läuft die Parameterübergabe jetzt anders oder gar nicht mehr, da kein Sound übertragen wird und auch kein HDMI-Soundmodul in den Soundeigenschaften angezeigt wird. Jemand ne Idee wie ich das wieder zum laufen bekomme?
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in Skype unter Linux einstellen kann, dass mein Gegenüber mit dem ich telefonier mein Tippen nicht mehr hört?
<apollo13> maze-m: ordentliches mikro kaufen?!
<apollo13> mit rauschunterdrückung spielen und pegel runterdrehen?
<hjaekel> maze-m, unter optionen -> chat -> Anzeigen, dass ich tippe
<apollo13> hjaekel: lol
<apollo13> hjaekel: es geht um "tippen hören", nicht "tippen sehen"
<hjaekel> apollo13, die "anzeige" ist akustisch, soweit ich weiß
<maze-m> apollo13: aber das bezeichnende ist doch, dass ich unter windows nicht solche probleme hab! 
<apollo13> maze-m: du wunderst dich als auch darüber warum du im linux nix hörst wenn du den ton abdrehst, und im windows schon wenn du ihn aufdrehst?!
<maze-m> meinst du, die sensibilität des micros is'n bischen zu hoch eingestellt?
<apollo13> zum beispiel
<apollo13> oder auch skype anders eigenstellt (eg autoadjust)
<noxs> hat hier jemand auch nen samsung 303c12 chromebook mit 13.04?
<nevchen> noxs:  die wahrscheinlichkeit an einem werktag nachts um kurz vor 1 jemand damit anzutreffen ist wohl eher gering ;)
<noxs> joa, das habe ich mir dann nach absenden auch gedacht! :)
<noxs> verdammte selbständigkeit! :-)
<ring0> noxs, kannst es ja mal in #ubuntu-de+1 probieren, ist ja noch der korrekte channel für 13.04 ;)
<noxs> ach komm - sind doch nur noch ein paar tage! ;-)
<ring0> die chance jemanden darin jemanden zu finden wird dennoch größer sein
<noxs> joa, thx
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-17
<fjodor> hi, welcher dienst kümmert sich unter ubuntu/unity um xrandr wenn man einen externen monitor anschließt? lubuntu tut nichts und ich hätte gerne das verhalten von ubuntu in lubuntu
<fjodor> lxrandr und arandr sind ziemlich dumme programme und sehr nervig
<verdooft> Hi fjodor.
<fjodor> hi verdooft 
<Girugamesh> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei xrdp eine Session, die man begonnen hat, auch an einem anderen PC fortzufahren. Im Moment bekomme ich da leider eine neue Session mit leerem Desktop
<snitty> Hallo, irgendwer ne Idee warum ich zwar über den Browser in das Internet kann, aber wenn ich ein ppa integeriernen will diese Fehlermeldung bekomme: ??
<snitty> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/gmpc-stable/ppa) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<musca> snitty: ist ein proxy im Spiel?
<dAnjou> snitty: könnte auch daran liegen, dass dieses ppa nich existiert
<dAnjou> die url gibt mir nen 404
<Girugamesh> dAnjou: bei mir funktioniert die URL, gibt lediglich den inhalt Object: <Archive at 0x16407c90>, name: u'ppa'
<dAnjou> Girugamesh: mal status code angeguckt?
<dAnjou> $ curl -I https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/\~gmpc-trunk/+archive/gmpc-stable/ppa
<dAnjou> HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
<dAnjou> die fehlermeldung is eventuell irreführend
<snitty> dAnjou> okay danke hab es jetzt erstmal über die repository installiert.
<azrael_> mahlzeit ich kann keine ordner im netzwerk freigeben, wenn ich den ordner öffnen will bekomme ich immer die meldung ordner kann nicht eingebunden werden
<dodo4444> weiß jemand wie ich die Mode_Switch Taste unter Ubuntu 12.10 belegen kann? Ich würde gerne die dritte und vierte Position meiner .Xmodmap-Datei nutzen
<dodo4444> im wiki steht: System -> Einstellungen -> Tastatur -> Belegungseinstellungen -> third level choosers (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap)
<kubine> Title: Xmodmap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dodo4444> das gibt es bei mir jedoch nicht
<ring0> dodo4444, System -> Einstellungen -> Tastatur -> Belegungseinstellungen hört sich stark nach gnome 2.x an. das wirst du so in unity nicht auffinden
<ring0> dodo4444, system settings - keyboard - layout settings - options - key to choose 3rd level 
<ring0> ha, weg isser :)
<apricot1> wie kann ich in TrueCrypr einen Container integrieren, der im lokalen Netz auf einem anderen PC liegt?
<apricot1> gelöst... danke :)
<ring0> apricot1, partition mit container mounten, container lokal einbinden
<ring0> apricot1, fürs log sind immer lösungswege interessant
<dodo4444> hallo, ich hatte diese frage gerade schonmal gestellt, dann war bei mir aber die verbindung unterbrochen:
<dodo4444> wie ich die Mode_Switch Taste unter Ubuntu 12.10 belegen kann? Ich würde gerne die dritte und vierte Position meiner .Xmodmap-Datei nutzen
<ring0> dodo4444, system settings - keyboard - layout settings - options - key to choose 3rd level 
<ring0> dodo4444, hat es geklappt?
<dodo4444> ring0:  dankefür den hinweis ! bin gerade dabei mir das anzuschauen
<dodo4444> ich versteh nicht ganz was damit gemeint ist "backslash wahlt dritte ebene, sperrt einmalig wenn gedrückt, zusammen mit einer anderen taste zum wählen der dritten ebene"
<dodo4444> mit unity kann ich die windows und alt tasten ja auch nicht mehr nehmen, da sich dann ja immer diese dash suche bzw. HUD öffnet vermute ich
<dodo4444> weißt du was die taste "Menü" ist?
<ring0> probier es doch einfach aus
<ring0> woher hast du "Menü"?
<dodo4444> ist bei mir aufgeführt
<dodo4444> unter "Taste zum wechsel in die dritte tastaturebene"
<ring0> wohl die taste zwischen alt gr und strg
<dodo4444> vermute ich auch
<dodo4444> werde gleich meine xmodmap datei mal ändern ich probiere das mal aus
<ring0> kannst du prüfen mit xev
<ring0> hab das bei mir mal gemacht und die taste, von der wir sprachen, ist tatsache "menü" :)
<ring0> !xev > dodo4444 
<kubine> dodo4444: Informationen zu xev finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xev
<dodo4444> danke, ich kenne xev, hatte aber bisher immer nur den keycode damit ausgelesen. dass dort auch nochmals der name der taste steht hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt
<ring0> :)
<dodo4444> hm....es scheint noch nicht so recht zu funktionieren
<dodo4444> wenn ich eine option aktiviere "verschwindet" erstmal meine aktuelle tastaturbelegung
<dodo4444> diese bekomme ich zwar mit:
<dodo4444>  xmodmap .Xmodmap
<dodo4444> wieder her, aber die dritt und viertbelegung funktioniert trotzdem nicht
<dodo4444> nein, leider funktioniert es nicht. mein keycode sieht folgendermaßen aus
<dodo4444> keycode  26 = e E U03B5 U0395 EuroSign Greek_SIGMA
<dodo4444> d.h. ich müsste mit "rechts strg" (habe ich so eingestellt und) und "e-taste" ja ein ε bekommen
<dodo4444> das problem ist, wenn ich die drittbelegungstaste wähle (unter tastatur → ...) dann habe ich erstmal wieder die standardbelegung, um meine eigene belegung zu bekommen führe ich "xmodmap .Xmodmap" aus, das funktioniert zwar, aber dann klappt es mit der drittbelegung nicht
<dodo4444> ring0: hast du noch eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<napterk> Hi wie mach ich das, wenn ich mittels einer Pipe eine Ausgabe in eine Log Datein einfügen will ohne dabei die bisherige Log zu überschreiben. Also "cat  tic.txt | grep tac > tux.log" ?
<sash_> napterk: >>
<napterk> sash_> ah, allet klar ;) 
<dAnjou> napterk: das war googlebar. du hast mit dem tippen deiner frage bestimmt doppelt so viel zeit gebraucht wie mit einer kurzen google anfrage.
<dAnjou> napterk: andere sache: useless use of cat -> `grep tac tic.txt >> tux.log`
<napterk> dAnjou> ah okay, was dazu gelernt. Die Google Suche habe ich bemüht "stout in Textdatei einfügen"... hätte vllt noch was anderes probieren sollen
<dAnjou> wie wärs mit anfügen, anhängen oder gleich auf englisch: append
<napterk> dAnjou> ja wird so gemacht
<mrt_> tach
<mrt_> hab mal ne frage, hab mir apache2 und mysql-server installiert gehabt vor langer zeit
<mrt_> wollte die pakete runterschmeißen, mit apt-get remove --purge jedoch sehe ich das alles angeblich deinstalliert ist , jedoch kann ich weiter hin apache2 und myswl starten über die konsole
<mrt_> wie kommt das?
<dAnjou> mrt_: ausgabe von dpkg -l | grep apache mal nopasten bidde, http://bpaste.net/ 
<kubine> Title: New Paste at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<jokrebel> mrt_: Exisitier vieleicht auch noch eine Installation die irgendwann mal _ohne_ Paketverwaltung installiert wurde?
<mrt_> internet probleme.... 
<mrt_> jokrebel:  nein, http://bpaste.net/show/pKRfUTUXCs7HtIrPABi2/
<kubine> Title: Paste #pKRfUTUXCs7HtIrPABi2 at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<mrt_> ist wohl noch installiert
<jokrebel> mrt_: Und apt-get purge lief sicher korrekt durch? Hast Du da vielleicht noch den Output im Backlog?
<mrt_> jokrebel:  ja lief einfach durch, möglich ist aber das der server noch gestartet war als ich deinstalliert habe, evtl neu installieren, server stoppen und nochmal deinstallieren?
<dAnjou> mrt_: nö, deinstalliert is deinstalliert. der rest is höchstens noch im ram
<jokrebel> mrt_: Und rebooted?
<mrt_> ja rebootet
<dAnjou> hmm, vielleicht mal mit dpkg purgen, aber das behandelt wohl keine abhängigkeiten
<mrt_> hmm
<deem> hi. Jemand ne Ahnung, warum mein Laptop beim zuklappen nur manchmal in den Suspend geht? Wenn er nicht in den Suspend fährt, habe ich oben rechts einen Notification, in der "Not authorized" steht.
<Fuchs> consolekit
<deem> Fuchs: wie bitte?
<Fuchs> deem: da duerfte ziemlich sicher der Fehler liegen, aber lies mal logs. 
<Fuchs> Primaer ~/.xsession-errors  und dmesg
<deem> yeah, pacman!
<deem> hhoi~.
<deem> woops
<deem> Fuchs: wie es der Zufall nun so will, funktioniert es jedesmal, wenn ich zuklappe :) Sollte es nochmal auftreten, weiß ich ja jetzt wo ich suchen muss
<Fuchs> oki :) 
<Fuchs> kurz: Du selber hast die Rechte dazu nicht, die meisten Desktopumgebungen nutzen da consolekit, welches sich drum kuemmern sollte 
<deem> hm.. das ist ein Deamon, also müsste der ja auch irgendwo konfiguriert sein?
<Fuchs> deem: sollte keine Konfiguration benoetigen, 
<Fuchs> nru sollte das Ding halt laufen und der DM  (kdm, gdm, lightdm etc.) sollten sich drum kuemmern
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-18
<elmargol> Ist DPI angabe in xorg conf die einzige möglichkeit wenn ich alles etwas größer gerendert haben möchte?
<elmargol> FULLHD auf 17" ist zu klein für meine eltern :)
<elmargol> also nicht nur die schrift sondern alles
<stareye> welche auflösung hast du
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: also unity/gnome habenunter umständen im tweak tool ne skalierung
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: die benutz ich immer um schriften kleiner zu machen
<elmargol> 1920x1200
<stareye> mach doch weniger
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: und dann lustiges aliasing am monitor? keine gute idee.
<elmargol> stareye, LCD monitore haben nur eine auflösung
<ohcibi> bei apt-get upgrade die meldung "die folgenden pakete wurden zurückgehalten" war weil das paket nich für die aktuelle ubuntu-version verfügbar ist, oder?
<k1l> ohcibi: nein
<ohcibi> k1l: sondern?
<k1l> das heisst, dass es aktuell zurückgehalten wird. meistens sind abhängigkeiten noch nicht auf den benötigten versionen geupdatet
<ohcibi> ach so rum
<k1l> oder das es eine neuinstallation eines paketes erfodert, wozu apt-get dist-upgrade nötig ist
<ohcibi> k1l: da sind 160 andere updates.. die installieren wir erstmal...
<Schantal> Huhu! Ich versuche grad, itunes für Windows im Wine zu installieren
<Schantal> Es ging nicht mit der aktuellen Itunes-Version, also wollte ich jetzt eine ältere Version 10.1 nehmen, vorher die aktuelle Version wieder deinstalliert - aber jetzt sagt Wine immer noch, es sei eine neuere Version bereits installiert!
<dadrc> Für sowas bietet es sich an, eigene Wine-Prefixes für Programme anzulegen. Die kann man dann einfach löschen, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht.
<Guest94436> Hi, ich habe ein komisches Problem: Ich habe neuen RAM bestellt, ein paar 2GB PC2 6400 DDR2 Riegel und habe einen Dell Optiplex mit 4 Slots. Laut lshw fasst das Board 8GB, ich kann aber nur 2x2GB Riegel, egal in welchen Slots, einbauen, bei einem weiteren Riegel (oder zwei weiteren) bekomme ich den Rechner nichtmehr an (piepst) oder Memtest zeigt nur noch errors an
<dadrc> Wie das geht, steht auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine#Wineprefix
<kubine> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Guest94436, klingt ja erstmal nach Hardwareproblemen. 
<dadrc> Eventuell kaputte Slots?
<Guest94436> dadrc: würde ich auch sagen, und da kenne ich mich nicht so aus, wie bekomme ich denn mal nähere infos was der fehler sein kann. Denn LiveUSB vom Stick bootet, zeigt aber trotz installierter 8GB nur 3,4GB Ram an (64bit)
<stareye> Schantal: nimm regclean
<Guest94436> dadrc: habe auch die slots durchprobiert, dachte erst, es läge an denen, aber ich kann auch 2 (andere) riegel in andere slots stecken, beim dritten und vierten streikt alles
<dadrc> Guest94436, dann würd ich erstmal gucken, ob das Board tatsächlich mehr als 4GB unterstützt, vielleicht liegt ja auch einfach lshw falsch.
<dadrc> Sollte in der Anleitung zu dem Ding stehen.
<Schantal> stareye, ernsthaft?
<sash_> Schantal: Nutzt du weitere Programme mit wine, oder hast du das extra wegen ITunes?
<Schantal> stareye, wie "nehm" ich das denn, das ist doch unter windows per default installiert
<Schantal> sash ich hab auch noch weitere programme
<stareye> nein
<stareye> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Microsoft-RegClean-4.1a-Build-7364.1_12992066.html
<kubine> Title: Microsoft RegClean - Download - CHIP Online (at www.chip.de)
<stareye> dann itunes aus registrie löschen
<Schantal> stareye, dann müsst eich das noch von früher im Backup haben... mompls
<Guest94436> dadrc: leider habe ich die anleitung nicht zur hand, aber selbst im BIOS ("amount of memory has changed!") steht dann 6 oder 8GB
<jokrebel> warum braucht mein Deja-dup ewig und kommt nicht zum Ende? Es kommt auch immer wieder die Abfrage nach dem Verschlüsselungspasswort.
<dadrc> Guest94436, passen die Riegel denn zusammen? Wenn ja, fürchte ich, dass da einfach dein Rechner einen weg hat.
<Guest94436> dadrc: leider ja, hab genau die gleichen 4 mal bestellt und puzzle etwas rum. andererseits verstehe ich dann nicht, wieso es mit weniger riegeln an allen slots einwandfrei funktioniert
<Schantal> stareye, bist du sicher, dass du M$ Regclean meintest und nicht Regcleaner von diesem Drittunternehmen?
<Schantal> stareye, weil regcleaner macht einfach nur irgendwas wo ein Fortschrittsbalken schnell durchläuft und ist fertig
<Schantal> da kann ich nix zum entfernen auswählen ode rso
<jokrebel> An einem anderen Rechner klappt eine fast identisch eingestellte Deja-Dup-Sicherung dagegen einwandfrei. Auch aus dem Terminal mit "deja-dup --backup" gestartet kommen keine Meldungen nach denen ich suchen könnte.
<Schantal> stareye, ich habs mit regcleaner versucht aber es nützt nix.
<zeroC> ola
<zeroC> jmd. mit einem thinkpad x230 und intel hd4000 graka da?
<zeroC> bzw. hat jmd. schon das vsync problem bei 1080p filmen etc geloest? 
<Minipluto> zeroC: schon mal ausprobiert, die Bildwiederholrate in CompizConfig einzustellen (unter compositing) oder z.B. in VLC ein anderes Videoausgabemodul zu verwenden? (ist nur ein Schuss ins Blaue…)
<zeroC> Minipluto: ich muss gestehen, das hab ich noch nicht versucht
<zeroC> warum compiz? dachte das braucht man n icht mehr
<dadrc> Welche Desktopumgebung benutzt du denn?
<zeroC> dadrc: sollte unity werden
<dadrc> Unity basiert auf Compiz
<dadrc> Kannst einfach CCSM nachinstallieren und die ganzen Einstellungen machen
<zeroC> hatte kuerzlich ubuntu installiert, und danach dann komplett weg von ubuntu zu funtoo
<zeroC> dadrc: ach so, kk...
<zeroC> jut, dachte das das mittlerweile drin sein sollte
<Minipluto> zeroC: ne das stürzt öfter mal ab, wenn man da Einstellungen macht aber normalerweise startet es sich dann automatisch neu, ansonsten über Strg+Alt+F1 einloggen und unity --replace & disown ausführen
<zeroC> Minipluto: ach so! :)
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee wie ich mein Deja-Dup repariert bekomme?
<jokrebel> Außerdem; anderes Problem an anderem Rechner. Seit nem Update grad vorhin (war auch ein Kernel dabei) mag meine NVidia nicht mehr wirklich (total miese Auflösung) mit dem älteren Kernel geht das aber.
<jokrebel> Brauch ich eigentlich ~generic _und_ ~generic-pae beide?
<jokrebel> Weil der neue -40er ohne den Zusatz pae geht korrekt.
<jokrebel> Hab kein 64bit System und auch nur 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Da müsst ich doch dann alle …-pae entfernen können, oder?
<ppq> jokrebel: ja, kannst du. aber guck trotzdem vor dem abnicken nochmal, welche pakete da alles entfernt werden sollen.
<jokrebel> ppq: Mir wär es ja egal, aber beim Booten immer dran denken zu müssen im Grub nen älteren Kernel (oder den ohne pae) auszuwählen klappt leider meist nicht auf Anhieb.
<ppq> jokrebel: ich meine, damit da keine wichtigen sachen mit in den tod gerissen werden
<jokrebel> ppq: Aber danke für die Warnung ;-)
<jokrebel> ppq: Und natürlich auch für die Bestätigung meiner Vermutung. Hast Du denn für mein Deja-Dup-Problem auch ne Idee?
<ppq> jokrebel: kenn ich nicht, nutz ich nicht
<Scheddi> hallöchen
<Scheddi> ich hab einigen Tagen Probleme mit meinem Rechner, Ubuntu 12.10. Es geht seit dem letzten Kernelupdate kein Sound mehr und die Oberfläche (Gnome 3.6) stockt für ca. 1 sekunde, wenn ich z.b. den desktop wechsle. Hab leider keine Ahnung, wo ich den Fehler suchen soll... jemand ne idee?
<Robert_Zenz> Scheddi, schon mit alten Kernel gestartet und geschaut ob's weg ist?
<Scheddi> den hab ich aus platzgründen leider schon entsorgt... könnte ich aber mal machen, gute idee
<Robert_Zenz> Scheddi, kannst ja ganz einfach wieder installieren.
<Scheddi> joa, werde ich sofort mal machen, melde mich wieder :)
<Scheddi> danke
<Scheddi> das war leider nix, problem liegt auch bei altem kernel vor
<Robert_Zenz> Scheddi, dann sit irgendwas kaputt gegangen...vielleicht aus versehen proprietären Treiber deinstalliert?
<Scheddi> hm, ne die sind noch da
<zeroC> gibt es eine moeglichkeit eine packetauswahl bei der installation von ubuntu desktop zu treffen?
<bekks> Nein.
<zeroC> oki, schade eigentlich aber jut... :)
<martinalex> hi, ich habe ein Arpwatch laufen und hätte es gerne auf genau 3 netze horchen - wie kann ich das einstellen?
<martinalex> derzeit fahren wir drei subnetze über das selbe kabel
<bekks> Ohne VLANs?
<martinalex> ja, leider...
<martinalex> macht auch den dhcp was komplizierter einzurichten...
<bekks> Ohne VLAN ist das ziemlicher Blödsinn :P 
<martinalex> es hat schon nen grund - wir dürfen nicht NATen...
<martinalex> und haben ein telefon und ein fehler subnetz
<martinalex> mit anderen routen
<bekks> Und was hat das damit zu tun, keine VLANs zu benutzen? NAT ist was völlig anderes.
<vectory> wie oeffne ich mit terminal den update manager, der sonst von selbst kommt?
<mrkramps> vectory, update-manager?!
<martinalex> nicht alle vorhandene hardware kann vlans? und um auf den großen switchen das portweise zu verteilen haben wir nicht genug kabel
<bekks> Kabel kann man kaufen.
<martinalex> aber nicht durch volle kabelrohre verlegen
<bekks> Kosten pro Meter weniger als 20 Cent.
<martinalex> die bohrungen sind beantragt...
<bekks> Langsam wird es OT, ich gebs ja zu :)
<vectory> mrkramps: danke, aber leider nicht
<mrkramps> vectory, was stimmt denn mit euren DEs alle nicht oO
<vectory> mrkramps: k.a. lxpanel hat (nach irgendeiner installation?) nimmer funktioniert und jetzt nutz ich es halt nimmer. da war ein eintrag aber ...
<martinalex> aber zum Thema, vorschläge wie man arpwatch einstellt? das config-file ist wenig aussagekräftig...
<mrkramps> vectory, ich kann es in 12.04 unter Xfce auf dem Terminal mit dem befehl starten
<vectory> in /etc/ nach der lxde menu config suchen ... enthaelt nur namen von neuen configs und url die 404't
<vectory> +eine
<vectory> mrkramps: oh hatte sich erledigt, hab nach ubuntu-manager gesucht ._.
<mrkramps> vectory, das ist mir ein herzliches LOL wert ^^
<vectory> schoen dass dir das helfen wenigstens auch was bringt
<vectory> naechste frage: "  * No change rebuild in the security pocket" was ist das fuer eine andaerungsnotitz?
<vectory> und kann man fuer ein paket die aenderungsgeschichte irgendwo online nachsehen
<vectory> ?
<mrkramps> vectory, bspw. auf http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
<mrkramps> vectory, ist auch in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ als link verfügbar
<mrkramps> un die änderungsnotiz habe ich mir gerade durchgelesen - irgendwas mit den proposed updates - mehr habe ich nicht verstanden
<mrkramps> vectory, siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation
<vectory> danke
<abecar> hola
<abecar> hablen
<abecar> :-(
<ring0> hallo
<abecar> como estas
<ring0> hier gibt es deutschen ubuntu support. das ganze auf spanisch wohl in #ubuntu-es
<abecar> hablas español
<ring0> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en alemán. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<abecar> gracias
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-19
<vectory> kanns sein, dass scala wie python aussieht?
<vectory> fc
<Florian_> Morgen leute, ich habe folgendes Problem. ich habe in meinem Lubuntu rs2.d Verzeichniss eine verlinkung auf ein startscript in init.d welches x11vnc starten soll. Das script wird bei einem neustart nicht ausgeführt. Wenn ich es manuell ausführe klappt es. Warum ??
<dadrc> Florian_, stimmen die Rechte? Ist das Skript zu dem Zeitpunkt lesbar (Krypto oder so?)?
<Florian_> Rechte sind auf 777 nein nichts ist verschlüsselt
<dadrc> Und wo liegt das Startskript?
<Florian_> in init.d
<Florian_> ist in rc2.d verlinkt
<dadrc> von Hand?
<Florian_> ja, oder per update, geht beides nicht
<Florian_> ich mach mal die boot log an guck da mal rein
<dadrc> Florian_, eins hab ich noch: Hast du das Startskript selber geschrieben?
<Florian_> ja
<Florian_> ich poste es mal
<Florian_> auf debina klapp das
<dadrc> Bitte als Pastebin.
<Florian_> hatte ich vor
<dadrc> gut, wollt nur sichergehen :)
<Florian_> http://pastebin.com/RxHLezzg
<dadrc> Das ist ein bisschen sehr minimal, würd ich behaupten
<Florian__> sorry, hast du was geschrieben ?
<dadrc> <dadrc> Das ist ein bisschen sehr minimal, würd ich behaupten
<dadrc> Guck dir mal /etc/init.d/skeleton an, so ungefähr sollte ein ordentliches Skript aussehen
<Florian__> http://pastebin.com/PjG2Yh1v
<dadrc> Kannst das einfach kopieren und die Pfade anpassen
<Florian__> aber warum klappt das dann auf debian ?
<Florian__> k
<dadrc> Ubuntu benutzt eigentlich Upstart statt Init, die alten Init-Skripte werden jetzt auch von Upstart verwaltet
<nevchen> moin
<dadrc> Kann sein, dass Upstart etwas empfindlicher ist als Init, so als spontane Theorie. 
<dadrc> Meh, Anruf. Muss weg, viel Erfolg.
<Florian__> ok danke
<geser> unter welchem Namen hast du es in rc2.d verlinkt?
<geser> und hast du getestet, ob das Skript wirklich nicht gestartet wird oder ob sich der x11vnc vielleicht wieder gleich beendet?
<cayton> Hallo! Ich habe ein bash-script, welches eigentlich nur eine *.jar datei ausführt. Wie kann ich es anstellen, dass, wenn das script ausgeführt wird, die *.jar datei nur mit den Rechten des Besitzers gestartetet wird? Konkret geht es darum, dass diese in einer chroot-umgebung ausgeführt wird und als dienst beim Systemstart gestartet werden soll. Selbstverständlich soll er keine root Rechte erhalten.
<sdx23> sudo, ggf auch setuid
<stareye> cayton: chmod?
<stareye> chown
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: quatsch.
<LetoThe2nd> cayton: falls es mal wieder um minecraft geht - gibts dazu nicht genug copypasta-howtos? *SCNR*
<LetoThe2nd> cayton: in jedem anderen fall würd ich persönlich mir die startscripts von lighttpd (oder irgendnem anderen annähernd sinnvollen )anschauen, zum beispiel. 
<LetoThe2nd> cayton: die ändern ihren eigenen benutzer nämlich auch beim starten zu www-data
<cayton> LetoThe2nd: Es geht tatsächlich um Minecraft. Ich will aber nicht irgendwelche Howtos Copy-Pasten, sondern wissen was ich tue. Da Java immer wieder sicherheitslücken zeigt, packe ich das ganze in ein chroot jail. Der nächste scritt ist, dass der server beim Start geladen wird. Allerdings nicht als root, sonst wäre ja die gesamte Sichereit für die Katz :P Werde mir das script eines Webservers dann mal anschauen, wenn dann noch was ist
<cayton> , frag ich^^
<stareye> achso ich der wär auf anderen channel schon verbannt
<cayton> LetoThe2nd: Danke :D 
<pog> gibt es einen boot Cheat code um das Keyboard und Laendereinstellungen zu beeinflussen?  
<jokrebel> !Bootoptionen > pog Da schon geschaut?
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<pog> danke ich schau mir mal diesen link an
<pog> vermutlich findet man auf englisch nichts, weil die Amis ja die korrekte Tastatur haben :-)
<jokrebel> pog: Also bei der LIveCD gibt es da (wenn man an der richtigen Stelle ESC drückt) ein Auswahlmenü, falls Dir das weiterhilft.
<pog> ich brauche es für ein Grub iso boot. und der verwendet ja das iso als loop-file (und startet nicht iso). komisch, ich meinte, ich hätte mal so parms wie keyboard= gesehen
<pog> im link gibt es debian-options, die ich ausprobieren kann, mal schauen.
<pog> vllt das ebian-installer/language=de
<pog> was bedeutet eigentlich das -- auf der Boot-Zeile, sind nach dem -- die nicht kernel opts?
<pog> (ich bin dran, für meinen Vater ein USB-bootable zu ersellen, muss natürlich die korrekte Sprache sein:-)
<pog> so mal ein restart, um zu sehen, ob es die settings nach dem -- annimmt
<koegs> pog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721006/
<pog> es hat "grunsätzlich" geklappt, allerdings ist die de Einstellung für CH völlig falsch, muss irgendwie de_CH angeben.
<pog> danke koegs genaue local war was ich suchte.
<pog> aber scheinbar gehen diese debian parms auch.
<pog> ich hab auch so ein 16GB memory-stick gekauft, ist wirklich faszinierend, alle Linuxe so zu booten.
<pog> die beste Disti war bis anhin linuxmint 14. da ist flash schon vorinstalliert. 
<LetoThe2nd> pog: vielen dank für diesen aufschlussreichen vrotrag.
<Guschtel> hi, ich hab gerade an meinem t530 das problem, dass sobald er den grafischen modus startet nix mehr geht (schwarzer) bildschirm. kann ich das beim start irgendwie verhindern? Also dass X nicht gestartet wird?
<Guschtel> ich hab schon quiet/splash in der grub config ersetzt durch "text", das hilft aber anscheinend nicht
<pog> du kannst sicher mit cltr-alt 1-6 auf eine linux auf eine Linuxkonsole springen
<sdx23> nosplash. Und die Bootausgaben sind iirc auf tty12
<pog> der bootparameter single sollte vermeiden, dass der den grafischen Mode startet, er startet dann in single mode
<Guschtel> singel, okay probier ich mal
<Guschtel> in den recovery modus komme ich, aber auch das geht ewig. ich hab keine ahnung was die kiste macht
<pog> mit noplyouth  und nosplash sieht man, was am startup passiert, ich glaube es braucht auch noplymouth
<pog> ja recovery mode ist wohl auch "single"
<pog> manchmal geht es eine ewigkeit, bis er nur anfängt zu booten, man kann in Grub z.B. ein echo befehl reinmachen, so sieht man wenigstens, was gestartet wurde.
<pog> micht nimmt es noch wunder, ob man es schafft, ein bestimmtes Script anzuwählen, per boot option.
<Guschtel> pog: ich tippe auf die "nomodeset" option beim recovery modus
<pog> es gibt eben 1000 boot optionen, bin auch grad dran :-)
<sdx23> pog: "Script" für was?
<pog> wenn ich ein iso starte, möchte ich ev. was noch konfigurieren, was man nicht per boot steuern kann. Man koennte das ev im sichtbaren grub-Pfad plazieren. 
<pog> das mit den Keyboardlayouts hat nun geklappt
<pog> die Zeitzone ist noch nicht korrekt... aber das ist eigentlich unwichtig.
<koegs> pog: hier ist immer noch kein Blog und kein Platz für deine Vorträge
<pog> (o.k. ich verstehe, dass die supporter nur konkrete Fragen wollen).
<koegs> vielleicht bleibt das ja auch mal dauerhaft hängen :)
<Guschtel> orrr, dieser grafische firlefanz der verhindert, dass man weiss, was passiert nervt irgendwie...
<koegs> Guschtel: deswegen "noplymouth" anstatt "quiet splash"
<koegs> und wenn es probleme mit der Auflösung beim booten gibt, entfernst du noch den # bei GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Guschtel> koegs: derzeit hängt er beim update-initramfs. kann man das irgendwie mehr verbose machen?
<k1l_> btw: wenn man nicht in die gui booten will dann sollte man einfach "text" als bootparameter setzen
<washuu_de> Hallo. weiß jemand welches Format eine Datei mit diesem Anfang hat ? http://washuu.dyndns.org/start-of-file.png bzw. wo ich fragen könnte? Ich habe die Datei mit Flashgot in 12 Segmenten runtergeladen und dann mit "cat" in der angegebenen Reihenfolge zusammengefügt.
<LetoThe2nd> washuu_de: file sagt nix dazu?
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, ich tippe drauf dass die reihenfolge einfach nichts stimmt
<Guschtel> scheint im frambuffer hook zu hängen, wenn man da ein exit 0 reinpackt, gehts
<washuu_de> Ich kapier nur Bahnhof... Die Reihenfolge ist schon ok.
<dadrc> washuu_de, was sagt die Ausgabe von `file ~/www/start-of-file`?
<washuu_de> Es schreibt data
<LetoThe2nd> washuu_de: zwei möglichkeiten - entweder ein link zu dem zeug damit wir es uns selbst anschauen können, oder sag der quelle du willst es nochmal neu haben, am besten unzerstückelt.
<geser> washuu_de: weißt du grob, um was es sich bei der Datei handeln soll?
<washuu_de> Naja. Es war der Versuch einen stream runterzuladen der nicht zum speichern gedacht ist. Es war allerdings ein manifest dabei. Vielleicht hilft das. http://washuu.dyndns.org/manifest.f4m
<heino_> hallo. nach benutzung von ext3-fsd kann ich mich nicht mehr in meinem ubuntu als benutzer anmelden. woran kann das liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> heino_: dateisystem kap0tt, deswegen RO gemountet zum beispiel.
<heino_> LetoThe2nd, wie finde ich heraus, ob das der fall ist?
<LetoThe2nd> heino_: solche sachen benutzt nur, wer seine daten inbrüstig hasst.
<heino_> hab ja ein backup, so ist es nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> heino_: gar nicht, nimm ne livecd, mach ein fsck und schau dass du es wieder gradebügelst
<heino_> ok ich versuchs mal.
<heino_> danke.
<LetoThe2nd> hat gerade wer nen shell-tip für mich: aus einer ansammlung von dateien, in denen in ein oder mehreren zeile der string XYZ vorkommen kann, diese zeile(n) entfernen.
<LetoThe2nd> ach ne vergesst es, über compilererrors bin ich schneller :)
<sdx23> sed -i '/XYZ/d' "$file" # drumrun ein for mit der Dateiliste.
<Busch> Wie kann ich dateien finden, die mindestens 20 sekunden nicht geändert worden sind?
<UbuPhillup> Busch: unter unity?
<Busch> UbuPhillup: Am besten mit find in der konsole
<LetoThe2nd> eben, find :)
<geser> hat find eine so feine Auflösung?
<zeroC> ist es eigentlich moeglich die alten "alt-tab" einstellungen wieder einzustellen unter unity (ubuntu 12.10)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: hast recht, hat es nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> dann wohl eher nur nachträglich über ne inotify-vorrüstung
<dadrc> zeroC, nicht sicher, aber hast du mal im Compiz-Config-Manager geguckt?
<Busch> Alternativ dazu nicht über die modification time, sondern über die dateigröße. Also: Dateien finden, deren größe sich seit mehr als 20 sekunden nicht geändert hat
<zeroC> dadrc: hab den noch nciht installiert
<zeroC> -.-
<dadrc> zeroC, dann wird's Zeit ;)
<zeroC> dadrc: was fuer tools sollte man denn noch installieren um diverse einstellungen vornehmen zu koennen (an unity)
<zeroC> ccsm is das, oder?
<dadrc> zeroC, genau
<dadrc> Und naja, eigentlich kommst du über CCSM an fast alles ran
<dadrc> Gibt da ein paar Tools, die die Einstellungen zusammenfassen (myunity und so), aber ob man die braucht ...
<LetoThe2nd> Busch: ich persönlich würde, wenns so genau sein muss eben inotify an nen (ring-)puffer mit eben 20sec länge anflanschen :)
<zeroC> dadrc: ich glaub eher nicht
<dadrc> Alternativ mit einer Minute zufrieden geben und find benutzen :)
<LetoThe2nd> oder so
<menace> ich moechte mehrere Debian/Ubuntu Repositories (releases sowie propretiäre (marillat) ppa kataloge) herunterladen, bzw. einen lokales repository davon erstellen. welches werkzeug wuerdet ihr mir dafuer empfehlen? 
<dAnjou> menace: das ubunutusers wiki
<nsodsi> hallo zusammen
<nsodsi> ich habe ein satellite C870D-11T mit windows 8 vorinstalliert und möchte ubuntu 12.10 installieren. installation ist problemlos, jedoch reagiert weder tastatur noch maus. auch bei der livecd nicht. gibt es einen weg die zum rennen zu bekommen?
<nsodsi> *live-dvd ^^
<nsodsi> sollte ich auf 13.04 warten?
<ppq> nsodsi: also gingen maus und tastatur während der installation, die du mit der live-cd durchgeführt hast?
<nsodsi> ja
<nsodsi> bzw
<nsodsi> wenn ich direkt in die install boote ohne auf die live oberfläche zu gelangrn
<ppq> ah, okay
<ppq> merkwürdig - das ist auch bloß ein xserver
<nsodsi> der wird doch wärend der install einen rudimentäreren xserver haben oder?
<ppq> eben
<nsodsi> das würd ich mir so erklären das da dann auch rudimentäre treiber sind die das irgendwie dann doch fressen ^^
<nsodsi> ohne FN unterstützung und das ganze gestigkram vom touchpad
<LetoThe2nd> IMHO sind die treiber da genau gleich, nur werden weniger oberflächen prozesse gestartet
<nsodsi> okay..
<nsodsi> dann versteh ichs nicht... 
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde da nicht beim xserver bohren, sondern eher bei diesen ganzen hilfsprogrammen die da so am werk sind
<nsodsi> ah mir fällt grad ein in seltenen fällen hab ich dann doch ne reaktion bekommen wenn ich wärend des bootens sinnlos auf der tastatur rumgedrückt hab ^^
<nsodsi> alllerdings ist da dann auch nach kurzer zeit das system eingefrohren
<beaver74_> nsodsi, und die 12.04 LTS möchtest du erst gar nicht versuchen?
<nsodsi> da hab ich nicht dran gedacht wäre nen versuch wert!
<GmJKl> Hallo, kurze Frage. Mir ist die Festplatte meines Netbooks kaputt gegangen. Gibt es ein vollwertiges Livesystem, dass ich längerfristig vom USB-Stick aus booten kann? 
<LetoThe2nd> GmJKl: kurzkristig, ja. mittlefristig, so lala. langfristig echter ersatz, nein.
<LetoThe2nd> schlicht aus platz- und performancegründen
<koegs> mit nem USB-Stick ab 25MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist es erträglich
<GmJKl> LetoThe2nd: Ich bräuchte es hauptsächlich, um in der Uni mitschreiben zu können. Möglicherweise noch um in Eclipse zu programmieren. Könnte knapp werden?
<koegs> man entweder eine Persistente Live-Installation verwenden oder Ubuntu einfach auf den stick installieren, wie auf eine Festplatte
<koegs> +kann
<LetoThe2nd> GmJKl: fakt ist einfach, dass für das geld was ein hinreichend grosser und schneller stick kostet du wohl auch ne ersatzfestplatte kriegst
<GmJKl> koegs: Was ist denn eine persistente Live-Installation? LetoThe2nd: Hm, ich hätte nen normalen probiert. Aber scheinst schon Recht zu haben...
<LetoThe2nd> und gerade bei eclipse auf ner kleinen box ist gerne mal ram knapp - bei nem stick wird das mit swappen aber ziemlich unlustig
<LetoThe2nd> GmJKl: ausprobieren kannst du's natürlich, und als notlösung ist das auch voll ok. aber als dauerlösung will wohl keiner zuwenig (langsamen) platz und dafür noch nen hervorstehenden stummel
<GmJKl> LetoThe2nd: Okay, schade. Hatte gehofft, um nen neuen Laptop rumzukommen. Danke für deine Hilfe!
<dadrc> Wenn es nur die Platte ist, brauchst du doch keinen neuen Laptop
<LetoThe2nd> die leute in #ubuntu-de-offtopic erklären dir auch sicher gern den unterschied zwischen ner neuen festplatte und nem neuen laptop ;)
<dadrc> ~70€ für 'ne 64GB SSD und go :>
<GmJKl> dadrc, LetoThe2nd: Ja, nee, der ist viel zu alt und langsam, als dass es sich lohnen würde den aufzurüsten. Aber zum mitschreiben hats noch gereicht. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> mit was back ich denn am besten ne präsentation in der vor allem ablauf diagramme nach und nach gezeigt werden?
<dadrc> TeX + Vektorgrafiken
<LetoThe2nd> boah echt nicht
<dadrc> :P
<k1l> mit ppt libreoffice zusammenklicken?
<dadrc> Dann das.
<k1l> oder mit DIA die diagramme erstellen und als grafik $irgendwo einbinden
<LetoThe2nd> hmh
<ppq> wenn du nur marketingleute überzeugen willst, prezi. bei vernünftigem publikum würd ich aber eher was schlichteres nehmen ;)
<dadrc> Oy, richtig. Prezi.
<dadrc> Kannste aber nur machen, wenn keine Person mit Technikverstand im Raum ist
<LetoThe2nd> prezi gut?
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: das ist so 3d reinzoom rauszoom gedingens
<dadrc> Sagen wir, visuell stimulierend.
<LetoThe2nd> es geht vor allem drum flowchart vorher, flowchart nachher, und halt sukzessive erläuterungen dazu
<ppq> .. wo der inhalt nicht so wichtig ist, nimmt man prezi :D
<dadrc> Dann Impress
<dadrc> Bilder rein, Textboxen zum Einblenden, alles gut
<k1l> jo
<LetoThe2nd> mann ich hasse so was
<LetoThe2nd> aber danke
<heinz> nabend, ich werde jedes mal nach der anmeldung wieder auf den login-screen "zurückgeworfen".ubuntu-version ist 12.10. weiss da jemand abhilfe?
<heinz> ich kann nur kurz den desktop-hintergrund sehen und dann wars das.
<LetoThe2nd> heinz: die üblichen ursachen: a) deine festplatte ist voll oder b) du hast dir mittels lustigem sudo-rumgeballer die rechte demoliert oder c) irgendwas in deinen einstellungen ist defekt oder d) a und/oder b und/oder c
<LetoThe2nd> heinz: üblicherweise: neuen benutzer anlegen, schauen ob der das problem hat.
<LetoThe2nd> auch hat.
<heinz> ich komm auch nicht mit dem gast-konto rein.
<LetoThe2nd> auch nicht über konsole (strg-alt-f1)
<heinz> da gehts
<heinz> per terminal komm ich überall rein
<LetoThe2nd> dann was war das letzte das du gemacht hast?
<LetoThe2nd> und mal die ~/.xsession-errors des benutzers anschauen
<heinz> unter ubuntu hab ich zuletzt spielstände von steam kopiert.
<heinz> ok ich versuchs mal
<heinz> danke schonmal
<heinz> LetoThe2nd, http://pastebin.com/ZtG02eaY das ist meine ~/.xsession-errors
<LetoThe2nd> heinz: ich muss leider weg, tut mir leid. aber auf den ersten blick sieht es für *mich* nach einem nvidia-problem aus.
<heinz> meinst du treiber mal neu drauf tun? verwende den aktuellsten
<heinz> komisch nur, dass mir der desktop ja kurz angezeigt wird
<heinz> naja ich probier mal den treiber aus den repos wieder zu nhemne
<heinz> nehmen
<k1l> falls er nochmal kommt: wenn er nicht den treiber aus den repos hat muss er das bei einem kernel upgrade immer machen
<orcor> habe ubuntu 12.10 wollte mal das Aussehen verändern aber mir ist aufgefallen das das eine Menü was früher es gab nicht mehr da ist wo kann ich es ändern  nur Hintergrund das will ich nicht sondern andere Ordner  und Icons und Panel haben 
<koegs> orcor: probier es bitte nochmal mit Satzzeichen, damit man das auch verstehen kann...
<orcor> ich würde gerne das aussehen verändern 
<orcor> aber wo macht man des nun in 12.10
<orcor> früher war mal da was in systemsteuerung
<nevchen> nabend
<zeroC> nabend
<zeroC> :)
<UbuPhillup> hi
<zeroC> btw. lasst ihr eigentlich unity --replace & disown als cronjob laufen?
<zeroC> mir schmiert hier bei fast jeder aenderung die ich mache (im ccsm oder in den systemeinstellungen) das unity weg
<k1l> zeroC: .xsession-errors und/oder syslog angucken was da dein unity abschmieren lässt.
<k1l> weil hier läuft das wie es soll.
<smeexs> wo werden denn die anwendungen selbst gespeichert , ich möchte xchat dem startordner hinzu fügen aber unter home/xchat2 finde ich nichts , wenn ich nach xchat2 suche finde ich auch nichts
<UbuPhillup> smeexs: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du nur eine Anwendung zum Autostart hinzufügen oder?
<smeexs> UpuPhillup : ja
<smeexs> UbuPhillup
<bekks> smeexs: "which xchat2"
<UbuPhillup> smeexs: öffne das programm startprogramme»
<smeexs> hab ich 
<UbuPhillup> okey unter hinzufügen 
<smeexs> hab ich auch 
<UbuPhillup> kannst du bei Befehl einen Terminal Befehl eintragen
<smeexs> wozu , ich muss doch nur auf die anwendung verlinken oder
<sdx23> exakt, und wie du deren Pfad findest, sagte dir bekks 
<smeexs> ne das klappt auch nicht , man hätte auch dazu schreiben können terminal befehl oder so , woher soll ich das denn wissen dass das ein befehl für den terminal ist
<smeexs> ah endlich gefunden , unter xchat obwohl bei ordner und anleitung xchat2 chat
<smeexs> user/bin ist der ordner den ich meinte wo alle oder viele anwendungen abgelegt sind 
<smeexs> aber der terminal befehl ist super , jetzt brauch ich die datei pfade nicht mehr mühsam zusammen kopieren 
<jokrebel> Also ich kann hier XChat sogar per drag&drop in das geöffnete "Startprogramme" einfügen…
<smeexs> ja wenn man weiß wo es liegt jokrebel
<approach_> Wie aktiviert man dauerhaft die Farben/Color in der Shell?
<jokrebel> smeexs: Hab das in der Dash per "xch" gesucht und dann rübergezogen… Da muss man nicht wissen wo es liegt.
<sdx23> approach_: Nicht. Es gibt kein "jetzt Farbe überall". Das muss man mehr oder minder einzeln machen.
<smeexs> jokrebel: ach so hast du das gemacht , hätte mir aber auch nicht geholfen da ich immer nach xchat2 gesucht habe , da die ordner mit xchat2 beschriftet sind hab ich fälschlicher weise angenommen dass die anwendung auch so heißt
<approach_> sdx23: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-turn-on-or-off-colors-in-bash/ Ok
<jokrebel> smeexs: Dass Du Aufgrund des Verzeichnisnamens (Ordner heist es bei Windows IIRC) auf den Programmnamen schließt, kann man aber nur schwer Ubuntu in die Schuhe schieben.
<smeexs> jokrebel : hab ich ja auch nie behauptet ^^ , bei windows hab ich immer auf eigenschaften .. dateipfad anzeigen geklickt
<smeexs> das mit dem terminal befehl ist mir eh am liebsten da ich das auch oft für andere sachen brauch
<jokrebel> smeexs: Man kann es natürlich auch umständlich angehn… wie gesagt, das Programm einfach suchen über die Bordmittel und dann nach Startprogramme rüberziehn … vielleicht nicht Windowslike, aber keineswegs unintuitiv finde ich.
<smeexs> jokrebel eh nicht , aber du redest jetzt schon länger darüber als ich gebraucht habe um meinen fehler zu bemerken  ; ) ich geb auch niemandem die schuld für meinen fehler , schon gar nicht ubuntu , aber auf jeden fall schön dass ich nun mehrere lösungswege kenne
<sdx23> approach_: exakt. Damit hast du Farbe für ls. Und nur dafür. Für den Prompt musst du das extra, für diff, für gcc, für *.
<zeroC> es gab doch mal dieses unity 2d oder so, kann man das noch nachinstallieren?
<ppq> zeroC: nein, leider ist das rausgeflogen
<zeroC> bzw. kann man in gnome shell diese seitenleiste etc nachinstallieren?
<zeroC> ppq: mift...
<zeroC> weil unity schmiert mir alle paar minuten ab
<zeroC> -.-
<dAnjou> zeroC: die gnome shell hat doch ne seitenleiste
<ppq> zeroC: guck mal in ~/.xsession-errors nach hinweisen
<zeroC> k1l: werd i
<zeroC> k1l, ppq: jupps werd ich machen, werd die .xsessions mal verschieben und dann machen das unity abschmiert.. :)
<zeroC> brb
<zeroC> re
<zeroC> grml...
<zeroC> wenns soll schmierts nich ab, wenn man es nicht brauchen kann, dann tut es das staendig
<zeroC> :)
<zeroC> naja, danke auf jeden fall erstmal fuer die hinweise wo man schauen kann
<k1l> nach dem nächsten absturz einfach die logs sichern und reingucken
<zeroC> genau das... :) war halt mords gefrustet...
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-20
<bullgard4> Ich habe ein dist-upgrade auf Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS gemacht. Welches Log dokumentiert den Aktualiserungsvorgang?
<Rochvellon>  /var/log/dist-upgrade
<zeroC> einen wunderschoenen guten morgen...
<jokrebel> zeroC: Ebenfalls
<zeroC> wie weit ist eigentlich Ubuntu 13.04?
<UbuPhillup> zeroC: morgen
<zeroC> kommen noch neue features rein?
<zeroC> oder ist da jetzt freeze und es werden jetzt nur noch bugs gefixt
<jokrebel> zeroC: Fertig ist wenn fertig ist ;-)
<fbausch> zeroC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<kubine> Title: RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> zeroC: Neue Features kommen praktisch keine hinzu. Es werden nur Fehler ausgemerzt.
<bullgard4> zeroC: 'tschuldigung! Ich habe mich verlesen.
<zeroC> bullgard4: kein dingen, ich glaub dann werd ich doch eher das noch installieren... :) hatte jetzt gerade 12.10 installiert
<zeroC> -.-
<zeroC> war nicht so helle glaub ich
<zeroC> fbausch: merci fuer den link, coole sache! :)
<bullgard4> zeroC: Es lohnt sich nur, schon heute zu aktualisieren, wenn Du auch bereit bist, der Gemeinschaft etwas zurückzugeben, indem Du bemerkte Fehler meldest.
<zeroC> bullgard4: klar, wenn ich in meinen usecases welche finde
<bullgard4> Prima!
<jokrebel> zeroC: Für Produktivsysteme wird sowieso eher zu LTS geraten.
<zeroC> jokrebel: ist mein notebook
<zeroC> da pack ich mir imo kein lts drauf, auf meinen server schon
<zeroC> :D
<jokrebel> zeroC: Wie Du meinst.
 * fbausch würde für ein Produktivsystem (im Büro) LTS und privat nicht-LTS nutzen
<zeroC> jokrebel: naja, mein schleppi is ja mein privater ... :) von daher
<zeroC> fbausch: kann ich nachvollziehen
<jokrebel> zeroC: von daher? Nur weil es Dein Privater ist Du da tun und lassen kannst was Du willst? Ich nutz auch privat eher die LTS-Version aus Stabilitätsgründen und hab es bisher weder bereut noch irgendwas "aktuelleres" vermisst.
<jokrebel> aber jeder wie er mag
<Busch> Ich könnte ja jetzt auch noch hier "reintrollen" und sagen, dass ja jeder LTS-User direkt Debian stable verwenden könnte... Jeder das, mit dem er am besten zurecht kommt - fertig.
<jokrebel> Bei mir kommen jedenfalls die non-LTS nur auf Geräte die nicht "lebensnotwendig" sind und möglichst immer problemlos funktionieren sollten.
<zeroC> Busch: right... :)
<zeroC> jokrebel: guter ansatz :) 
<zeroC> naja, egal... :) 
<fergal32> hallo zusammen
<jokrebel> fergal32: hi
<fergal32> ich habe ein samsung np900x4c-a09 ultrabook und habe natürlich sofort ubuntu 12.10 installiert. alles hat funktioniert
<fergal32> bis auf fn-f12 
<fergal32> jetzt kommt der hammer
<jokrebel> !enter > fergal32
<kubine> fergal32: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<fergal32> kernel auf 3.8.5 wars glaube ich upgedatet ultrabook zurück auf windows recoverd und jetzt geht es auch unter windows nicht mehr
<fergal32> kann es am uefi bios liegen?
<jokrebel> hm, wär möglich. Mit UEFI hab ich aber noch keinerlei persönliche Erfahrung weil ich keine so neuen Geräte besitze. Aber wart einfach noch ein bisschen. Da ist bestimmt jemand der das früher oder später liest und mehr drüber weis.
<fergal32> ja, habe ich auch gedacht. das notebook ist jetzt erstmal in reparatur. weil samsung ist auch ziemlich ratlos. :D
<bekks> Samsung UEFI brick.
<user82> fergal32 der berühmte uefo bug?
<jokrebel> nicht dass das dieser Bug war der den PC schrotten kann.
<k1l_> der sollte ab dem kernel von 12.10 gefixt sein
<user82> fergal32 http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Anlegen-von-UEFI-Variablen-ruiniert-Samsung-Notebooks-1808106.html
<kubine> Title: Anlegen von UEFI-Variablen ruiniert Samsung-Notebooks | c't (at www.heise.de)
<fergal32> ja den habe ich auch gelesen. aber notebook bootet ja noch. 
<user82> k1l_ nicht auf den installations medien? oder haben sie die extra nochmal geupdatet mit neuem kernel?
<k1l_> user82: 12.04.2 hat nen neuen kernel bekommen auf den isos.
<k1l_> ab 12.10 ist der bug gefixt
<user82> "Dort hatten sich Besitzer verschiedener Samsung-Notebooks zusammengefunden, die ihre Geräte durch den Start von Ubuntu 12.04 oder 12.10 ruiniert hatten"
<user82> gut du hast mehr ahnung..aber ich dachte das wäre nachträglich und nich auf den installationsmedian passiert
<user82> aber was solls..seins bootet ja noch!
<fergal32> tja habe ich auch gedacht. mit dem default kernel hat es auch funktioniert. sogar deckel schliessen und energiesparmodus. erst seit dem kernel update. 
<k1l_> fergal32: welches kernel update denn? weil 3.8.5 gibts bei ubuntu nicht
<fergal32> mal schauen wenn es wieder aus der reparatur zurück ist. aber ich glaube ich werde dann erstmal warten
<fergal32> http://askubuntu.com/questions/119080/how-to-update-kernel-to-the-latest-mainline-version-without-any-distro-upgrade
<kubine> Title: How to update kernel to the latest mainline version without any Distro-upgrade? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Schantal> Hi, kann mir mal jemand beim Backup helfen?
<fergal32> 3.8.7 wars. komisch mit der aktuellen suse und crunchbang hatte ich keine probleme. 
<k1l_> dann frag dort mal direkt die betreiber des ppa/fremdquelle was die mit den kerneln gemacht haben
<Schantal> Ich hab ein 128GB SSD als System"laufwerk" und eine 2TB-Platte als Datengrab, und eine 2.5TB-Platte ist als Backup-Medium gedacht
<fergal32> k1l_, ja das werde ich mal machen.
<Schantal> Kann/sollte man das so machen, dass man einfach die Partitionen 1:1 so als Images auf die Backup-Platte spiegelt?
<jokrebel> Schantal: http://wiki.ubunthttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<user82> evtl ubuntu spezifische kernel patches? das ist ja der mainline kernel komplett unverändert
<jokrebel> Schantal: Kann man; aber es gibt auch andere Methoden. Kommt immer drauf an was man will.
<Schantal> jokrebel, ich will einerseits, dass man das ganze im Ernstfall einfach ruckzuck wieder einspielen kann und alles ist wieder gut ;-) ohne irgendwelches sonstige Gezuppel, die Platte hängt in einem externen SATA-Dock => von der Backup-Platte booten, images zurückspielen, Ende
<k1l_> fergal32: es ist nämlich genau was user82 sagt. der mainline ist ziemlich ungepatcht.
<Schantal> andererseits geht da mit so Images glaub ich kein inkrementelles Backup, oder? Also das backuppen selbst dauert dann jedes Mal super lange
<bekks> Schantal: Ja, dann wähle eine entsprechende Methode aus. Ich mache das genau so wie du das möchtest - und das geht halt nicht mit Images.
<bekks> Und sobald man inkrementelle Backups nutzt, hat man immer in gewissen Grenzen "Gefummel".
<fergal32> k1l_, vieleicht lag es auch am keymapping? für die funktionstasten? denn das ist jetzt wie eingebrannt gewesen. grins
<bekks> Schantal: Deswegen solltest du Dir den o.g. Artikel sehr genau ansehen, du wirst sicherlich eine für dich geeignete Lösung finden :)
<fergal32> per software konnte ich auch unter windows das wireless deaktivieren und in den energiesparmodus fahren. aber tastatur bzw. deckel schliessen zeigt keine reaktion mehr
<jokrebel> Schantal: Wenn Du "möglichst einfach" und auch noch "inkrementell" willst (und ohne jdesmal wieder ein komplettes Image zu ziehen - ja - Image heißt Komplettabbild und dauert halt jedes mal) vielleicht ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup was für Dich. 
<kubine> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Schantal> Ich hab Xubuntu und da ist im Starter ein "Nepomuk-Sicherung" drin
<bekks> Das sichert Nepomuk.
<Schantal> aber das gibt ne Fehlermeldung "The Nepomuk backup service does not seem to be running"
<bekks> Lies Dir doch erstmal den o.g. Artikel durch.
<Schantal> bekks da bin ich längst mit fertig, da steht überhaupt nichts konkretes drin leider
<bekks> Dann hast du einen anderen Artikel als wir gelesen.
<Schantal> da steht nur "dies könnte man und das könnte man" und jede menge allgemeines Zeug
<bekks> Da steht unglaublich viel sehr konkretes drin.
<bekks> Wenn Du eine Klickibunti-Anleitung willst, wirst Du sie dir selbst suchen müssen.
<bekks> Deine Anforderungen bestimmen die Wahl deiner Backupsoftware - it's your job.
<Schantal> Was immer dieses abqualifizieren von Usability soll kann ich auch nicht verstehen
<jokrebel> Schantal: In den 2 Minuten kannst Du den Artikel maximal überflogen haben…
<bekks> Schantal: Das hat genau gar nichts mit "abqualifizieren von Usability" zu tun.
<Schantal> Der Artikel besteht zu drei Vierteln aus Namen und Kurzbeschreibungen von Programmen, die mir kaum weiterhelfen, weil ich da eben nicht draus entnehmen kann, ob das für mich taugt.
<bekks> Dann schau Dir die Programme an.
<bekks> Das ist dein Job, weil DU die Anforderungen bestimmst.
<Schantal> bekks und genau das wollte ich vermeiden - wieder mal siebenachzig Programme durchschauen um bei einem nach dem anderen zu sehen "das bringts für mich nich"
<bekks> Ah, du willst vermeiden, dich mit BAckups auseinanderzusetzen. Ok, dann bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner. Viel Glück.
<Schantal> bekks das stimmt überhaupt nicht
<bekks> 0420 113457 < Schantal> bekks und genau das wollte ich vermeiden
<jokrebel> Schantal: Manchmal kann es auch helfen wenn man einem Unterlink der vielleicht in die Richtung geht was Du willst (was Du mittels des verlinkten Artikel gut analysieren kannst) auch aklickt und dort weiterliest.
<bekks> Hast Du gerade eben selbst gesagt.
<Schantal> bekks aber lesen kann ich echt selber - der Grund, wieso ich in nen Chat komme, ist weil ich mit leuten mich austauschen und erfahreungen abgreifen will
<Schantal> bekks nein, das hast du so interpretiert. Ich will mich nicht mit hunderttausend Backup-*Programmen* beschäftigen.
<UbuPhillup> Schantal: dann nehm Déjà Dup sichert per standart dein /home und ist einfach
<bekks> Schantal: Da die Programme unterschiedlich arbeiten, wirst Du Dich mit ihnen auseinandersetzen müssen um eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
<bekks> Das liegt in der Natur der Dinge.
<Schantal> nells ok, fangen wir anders an. Wie machst DU denn dein Backup?
<jokrebel> Schantal: Was für Dich das _genau_richtige_ für Deine Ansprüche/Situation ist, wirst Du aber selbst rausfinden müssen. Da bleibt es Dir leider nicht erspart, Dich ein wenig einzulesen.
<Schantal> bekks ok, fangen wir anders an. Wie machst DU denn dein Backup?
<bekks> Schantal: Ich nutze, je nach Anforderung, unterschiedliche Methoden.
<bekks> Schantal: Ich nutze Bacula, rsync, tar, cp für meine Backups.
 * jokrebel nutzt auch verschieden Konzepte und somit auch verschiedene Programme und Vorgehensweisen. Manches Taglich/Wochentlich und dann noch manches zusätzlich Halbjährlich oder vor größeren Veränderungen.
 * UbuPhillup benutzt das »Klickibunti« Pogramm Déjà Dup 
<Minipluto> ← rsync-script auf externer Festplatte
<Busch> Gibts eigentlich was brauchbares ala Acronis TrueImage in OpenSource? Hauptsächlich gefällt mir das Boot-Medium, dedup, inkrementiell/differenziell, p2v, v2p, der backupplaner und die encryption
<bekks> Gibts alles nicht als Opensource - da gibts nur clonezilla, dass alle diese Features nicht hat.
<Busch> bekks: Clonezilla hatte ich mir vor ein paar Jahren mal angeschaut. Kann mich nicht mehr genau daran erinnern, was ich alles getestet hatte. War aber nicht so der bringer die Software.
<TheInfinity> Busch: das ist der punkt wo du kommerzielle software brauchst wenn du in dem gebiet viele features erwartest ohne mit command line tools zu spielen :)
<nevchen> moin
<Busch> bekks TheInfinity Ich finds total schade, dass es da nichts brauchbares gibt. Ich meine, die passenden tools für die genannten features sind ja zumindest größtenteils schon als opensource vorhanden (rsync, tar, rdiff usw.). Man müsste nur die tools gut kobinieren und ein GUI dafür bauen
<TheInfinity> Busch: "nur mal eben" ist bei etwas derartig kritischem wie backup bei partitionen eben nicht trivial. :)
<fjodor> hi kann man java für bestimmte nutzer sperren?
<Busch> Ich hätte so aus den stehgreif kein passenden konzept parat, um backups für linux clients zu machen (habe auch keine). Für Windows Clients benutze ich TrueImage, für die virtuellen Maschinen (Windows und Linux Server) benutze ich veem-Backup für ESX
<fjodor> hab nen seperaten user mit verschlüsseltem home verzeichnis. kann ich für den java abstellen?
<Busch> TheInfinity: Klar, so einfach gehts nicht
<sdx23> fjodor: Warum?
<fjodor> sdx23: naja hab angst um sicherheitslöcher in java, flash etc. ich könnte auch einfach keine java apps und flash im browser deaktivieren, aber so wärs vielleicht einfacher :D
<fjodor> ich möchte flash und java dennoch mit anderen usern nutzen...
<TheInfinity> fjodor: deaktivier die plugins doch einfach in firefox.
<sdx23> fjodor: wenn es nur um dem Browser geht: Dort die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen.
<fjodor> ja klar, dachte aber auch an normale apps
<fjodor> aber naja gut
<sdx23> "normale apps" sollen was bitte sein?
<fjodor> haha sry
<fjodor> ich meine ganz normale java anwendungen. wie hoch ist die gefahr bei 0-day exploits und vertrauenswürdigem code?
<sdx23> Der beste Schutz heißt "Hirn benutzen". Wenn du wild irgendwelche Executables aus dubiosen Quellen ausführst, ist es egal, ob das nun Java war oder nicht...
<fjodor> ja sicher, deswegen ja meine frage
<Guest71696> Hallo, irgendwas funktioniert bei meiner Tastenbelegung für den Screenshooter nicht
<TheInfinity> fjodor: und was sollte es bringen das ausführen lokaler java anwendungen zu unterbinden, lokale c++ anwendungen aber zu erlauben? Oo
<bekks> Busch: Du liegst völlig falsch. rdiff arbeitet dateisystembasiert - acronis arbeitet blockbasiert.
<fjodor> TheInfinity: die zahl der exploits für java?
<Guest71696> Xubuntu => XFCE4-screenshooter lässt sich mit <Druck> aufrufen, aber <alt><druck> um nur das aktive Fenster zu fotografieren klappt nicht
<Guest71696> dabei war diese Kombi in der Tastaturbelegung so eingestellt!
<TheInfinity> fjodor: wenn du lokalen zugriff hast dürfen eh alle apps alles. die java exploits waren ausschliesslich in bezug auf das browser plugin. wenn der code vom user manuell lokal gestartet wird ist eh alles vorbei.
<bekks> Du kannst, sobald du blockbasiert arbeitest, eigentlich alle vorhandenen Tools vergessen, wenn Du Dinge wie diffs willst. Und Zeug wie p2v oder v2p funktioniert nicht, weil du dauernd mit closed source Zeug arbeiten musst, Stichwort HyperV, VMware, etc.
<fjodor> TheInfinity: thx
<TheInfinity> fjodor: wenn dann musst du lokal das ausführen jeder apps (und damit automatisch auch von java apps) unterbinden.
<TheInfinity> fjodor: wenn du das level an sicherheit möchtest.
<Guest71696> dann hab ich sie gelöscht und wollte sie neu einstellen => ging nicht. Bei Druck auf die Alt-Taste kam <ALT_L> und das wurde dann als einzige Taste gespeichert bevor ich <druck> drücken konnte => Screenshot jedes Mal, wenn ich auf<Alt> drücke
<Busch> bekks: Du hast recht. Aber die jungs und mädelz bei samba haben ja auch ständig mit closed source zeug zutun und es funktioniert trotzdem prima.
<bekks> Weil sie reverse engineering betreiben.
<bekks> Und viele Dinge funktionieren bei Samba definitiv nicht.
<Busch> bekks: Ich denke das kommt darauf an, was man unter reverse engineering versteht. Die schauen nur an, was über die Leitung geht. Disassembler oder ähnliches benutzen die nicht. p2v/v2p dürfte doch nicht so schwer sein
<Busch> bekks: Betreibst du irgendwo mehrere Linux clients? Wie machst du das backup?
<bekks> Busch: Die schauen an was über die Leitung geht. Alles andere istbei einem Netzwerkprotokoll sinnlos. :P 
<Busch> da fällt mir noch was ein: gibts für linux ein pendant zu VSS von microsoft?
<bekks> Busch: Wie ich oben sagte, nutze ich bacula, rsync, tar, cp für meine Backups.
<Busch> wegen den datenbanken
<bekks> Nein, so einen VSS Dreck gibts nicht.
<bekks> Und Datenbanken (also nicht MSSQL) mit VSS zu sichern, schrottet deine Datenbank.
<Busch> wie macht man dann ein backup von datenbanken unter linux?
<bekks> Wenn man Datenbanken sichern will, nimmt man entweder ein Dateisystem dass das sauber kann (ZFS), oder man nimmt die Methoden der Datenbank (RMAN bei Oracle RDBMS).
<bekks> Mysql und postgres dumped man einfach raus oder repliziert sie.
<Busch> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann benutzen die ganzen Backup-Lösungen für Windows VSS um ein konsistentes datenbank-backup zu machen. Wennd das fehlt bzw. man dafür die jeweiligen tools des datenbank herstellers benutzen muss, dann ist es auch klar, wieso es keine einfache backup-lösung ala trueimage für linux geben kann. Lieg ich da richtig?
<bekks> Du hast es falsch verstanden.
<bekks> Und es ist völlig OT hier :)
<bekks> Und TrueImage ist keine Backuplösung, sondern ein Imaging Tool.
<Busch> bekks: Wir können auch gern den channel wechseln :) Was hab ich falsch verstanden?
<bekks> Hmmm, schon der Teil nach "wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe" ist falsch. Der Rest ist auch nicht richtiger :)
<bekks> Und es gehört wirklich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<fjodor> das ubuntu.com wiki empfiehlt unter anderem ufw also eine firewall zu benutzen, aber sagt nicht wann das sinn macht. kann mal jemand was dazu sagen? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
<kubine> Title: BasicSecurity - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> fjodor: es macht sinn wenn du es brauchst. wenn du zum beispiel direkt im netz hängst. ist letztlich n iptables frontend.
<TheInfinity> fjodor: wenn du keine dienste nach aussen anbietest ists wurscht.
<fjodor> TheInfinity: mmh was heißt direkt im netz hängen und woher weiß ich ob ich dienste anbiete?
<fjodor> ist bittorrent und bitcoin-qt ein dienst? 
<fjodor> bitcoin-qt muss doch auch daten synchronisieren mit p2p
<TheInfinity> fjodor: direkt im netz: du wählst dich selbst ein, d.h. hast keinen router. dienste: du hast sie installiert.
<fjodor> ah
<fjodor> aber fällt bittorrent und bitcoin darunter?
<TheInfinity> nein. es sei denn, du hast irgendwelche komischen web frontends installiert.
<fjodor> ah ok
<fjodor> thx vielen dank
<fjodor> hat eigentlich irgendjemand yacy unter ubuntu laufen?
<fbausch> fjodor: was ist deine Frage dazu?
<captain> was war daran schlimm?
<bekks> Nichts was hier diskutiert wird.
<captain> wo denn?
<bekks> Dafür gibt es #ubuntu-de-op
<captain> ich möchte mit einem anderen op sprechen
<niklasfi> in /usr/bin gibt es einen symlink /usr/bin/c++ -> /usr/bin/g++ bzw bei mir möchte ich -> /usr/bin/icpc. Gibt es so etwas ähnliches auch für c compiler? Das wäre praktisch, weil cmake den compiler nach dem symlink aussucht
<sdx23> niklasfi: /usr/bin/cc wird vom Alternativen-System verwaltet.
<niklasfi> sdx23: ahh vielen dank
<niklasfi> sdx23: und wie benutze ich das? wonach muss ich da googlen?
<niklasfi> habs. danke
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternativen-System
<kubine> Title: Alternativen-System › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeroC>  ola
<zeroC> so, 13.04 druff, schick geworden
<zeroC> macht spass und geht bis jetzt recht fluessig von der hand
<Saul> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe gerade ein frisches System mit Ubuntu 12.04.2+Mate1.0.6 installiert. Nun wollte ich die Desktop-icons ausblenden. Es heist man solle den mateconf-editor aufrufen. Doch wenn ich das tue, bekomme ich einen error: Could not open location 'file:///home/user/mateconf-editor'. Was kann ich tun?
<apollo13> Saul: bei zeugs wie mate solltest dich and die mate leute wenden
<Saul> :/
<apollo13> oder centos verwenden die unterstützen wohl noch einige jahre gnome2 :þ
<fragensteller> guten tag, ich möchte gerne ein systembackup erstelklen,das ganze sollte eine bootbare dvd werden,gibt es noch was anderes wie remastersys?
<Herbie771> Hallo!
<zeroC> hoisen
<Herbie771> Ich versuche gerade, meine Partitionen auf eine externe Platte zu kopieren wie unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen beschrieben aber es klappt nicht
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Herbie771> Habe das Live system gestartet und Ordner /mnt erstellt, /mnt/alt/ erstellt und drei einzelne Ordner für die ersten drei Partitionen erstellt und dorthin die ersten drei Partitionen zu mounten versucht
<Herbie771> aber man sieht nur eine, die Fat32-Partition
<Herbie771> vermutlich weil mir unter dem Live-System die Berechtigungen für die anderen beiden fehlen
<Herbie771> aber wenn ich wie unter Berechtigungen beschrieben versuche, mir die Berechtigungen zu geben, kommt "chmod: invalid mode: `xubuntu:xubuntu'
<Herbie771> "
<zeroC> hast du das mal mit sudo versucht?
<zeroC> sorry
<zeroC> kannst du dich denn zu root machen (mal als frage)
<Herbie771> klar hab ich es mit sudo versucht, ich hab genau die Kommandos aus der Wikiseite in den Terminal kopiert, da steht immer sudo
<Herbie771> aber unter dem Live Filesystem hab ich ja kein Kennwort und nix
<zeroC> und er fragt nach einem kennwort?
<Herbie771> nein
<zeroC> versuch mal ein sudo -i
<zeroC> geht das, macht er dich dann zum root?
<Herbie771> jetzt seh ich plötzlich jede menge komische Dateien in den Verzeichnissen, wo ich vorhin die Partitionen reinmounten wollte ?! verstehe überhaupt nix mehr
<zeroC> komisch?
<zeroC> was sind denn komische dateien?
<Herbie771> kann ich dir nen screenshot irgendwie per zwischenablage übermitteln?
<zeroC> du kannst ihn in eine dropbox packen, oder sowas in die richtung
<Herbie771> zeroC, du müsstest jetzt glaub ich irgendwie annehmen oder so
<zeroC> Herbie771: ich denke nicht
<zeroC> Herbie771: kennst du dropbox? oder imagebanana oder sonstiges zeugs zum hochladen von bildern?
<Herbie771> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/a4eaul1u/Bildschirmfoto20.04.2013135439.png
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfoto20.04.2013135439.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<zeroC> ditt is jetzt nen bild von unserem chat
<Herbie771> m(
<alfinpogform> hi. weiß jemand wie ich unter xubuntu einfach den login screen und splash änder? ubuntu tweak in der neusten version macht probleme.
<Herbie771> zeroC, ok ich hab jetzt schon mal EINEN Fehler gefunden, ich hab die eine Partition zwei Mal gemounted in zwei verschiedene Verzeichnisse
<zeroC> Herbie771: :)
<alfinpogform> ich glaub ich änder jetzt einfach nur das olle logo mit der maus. die nervt :)
<Herbie771> zeroC, so ich hab die jetzt wieder ausgehängt und versuche die richtige einzuhängen, aber die ist verschlüsselt.
<Herbie771> zeroC, mount: "unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'"
<Herbie771> wie hängt man denn wohl eine verschlüsselte Partition ein?
<zeroC> suchd och mal nach genau diesem satz
<zeroC> evtl. noch ein ubuntu/xubuntu oder so mit reinpacken
<alfinpogform> man is das alles versteckt
<Herbie771> zeroC, ok ich hab jetzt wie unter http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verschluesselte-partition-mounten-1/#post-1328429
<kubine> Title: verschlüsselte partition mounten › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Herbie771> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb3 system => passphrase eingegeben => jetzt taucht unter dev/mapper/system was auf aber da steht nur "0 byte" und es gehört dem root und ich komm immer noch nicht dran
<Herbie771> zeroC,  und mounten lässt es sich auch nicht. "sudo mount /dev/mapper/system /mnt/alt/system" => Fehlermeldung "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<Herbie771> <schluchz> und ich wollte doch nur kurz eben die Partitionen auf ne externe Platte rüberkopieren <heul>
<zeroC> hast du das volume aktiviert?
<zeroC> vgchange -a y
<Herbie771> zeroC, nein, wie geht das?
<Herbie771> The program 'vgchange' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Herbie771> sudo apt-get install lvm2
<Herbie771> NIch vergessen, Live Filesystem
<zeroC> Herbie771: und? liegt im speicher, versuch es doch mal
<Herbie771> zeroC,  da kommen jede Menge Warnungen
<zeroC> \o/
<zeroC> keine ahnung, was denn fuer warnungen?
<zeroC> pastebin waere eine option
<Herbie771> er ist noch nicht fertig
<Herbie771> ah jetzt
<zeroC> gehts etwa?
<Herbie771> zeroC, http://pastebin.com/bZf7dQ1b
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install lvm2 xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install lvm2 Paketli - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Herbie771> zeroC,  doch scheint zu gehen, "2 logical volume(s) in volume group "xubuntu" now active"
<Herbie771> zeroC, aber sudo mount /dev/mapper/system /mnt/alt/system bringt immer noch ein mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<zeroC> Herbie771: mach mal ein lvdisplay
<Herbie771> zeroC, http://pastebin.com/2RbPn7WA
<kubine> Title: xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo lvdisplay --- Logical volume --- LV Name - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<zeroC> Herbie771: und das sind deine partitionen?
<Herbie771> zeroC, ich wüsste nicht welche das sein sollen
<Herbie771> zeroC, das zweite könnte von der größe her der USB-Stick sein
<zeroC> wer hat dir denn dein altes system verschluesselt?
<Herbie771> zeroC, ich. Bei der Installation von Xubuntu. Da kam irgendwann die Frage, ob man das möchte und ich hab ja geklickt und die passphrase eingegeben.
<zeroC> -.-
<Herbie771> war ganz einfach.
<Herbie771> Ich hab auf dem SSD drei Partitionen, eine davon verschlüsselt wo das system drauf ist und die anderen beiden haben wohl irgendwas mit GRUB zu tun
<Herbie771> und dann noch eine 2TB Datenplatte, => eine weitere Partition
<Herbie771> Und dann hab ich grad die Backup-Platte entsprechend partitioniert, da sind jetzt 5 Partitionen drauf, zwei davon als logische in einer erweiterten Partition
<Herbie771>  und alles, was ich jetz wollte, war 1) von USB booten 2) jede Partition auf "ihre" Backup-Partition kopieren
<Herbie771> aber wenn man von diesem USB-Stick bootet, hat man ja keinen Zugriff auf nix und kriegt nirgends die Berechtigung für seine eigenen Daten und alles
<Herbie771> => komplett sinnlos
<zeroC> Herbie771: nein, das liegt nur an der verschluesselung
<Herbie771> zeroC, kann doch kein problem sein. Wieso kann man da nicht einfach irgendwo das passwort eingeben und dann wird's halt entschlüsselt? Passiert doch bei jedem Bootvorgang ebenfalls vor der Anmeldung
<Herbie771> ich arbeite jeden Tag mit dem System
<zeroC> du hast nen paar schritte vergessen
<zeroC> http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html
<kubine> Title: Fedora LVM to Ubuntu ext3 (at www.linux-sxs.org)
<zeroC> evtl. gehts so, aber vorher reboote mal oder so
<Herbie771> ok
<beaver74> zeroC, warum man auch immer LVM2 und LUKS einsetzt ohne sich _vorher_ zu informieren ;) </ot>
<zeroC> beaver74: danke, du sprichst mir aus der seele
<leszek> hi
<UbuPhillup> leszek: hi
<zeroC> leszek: ahoi
<zeroC> watt nehmt ihr denn so zum twittern?
<leszek> choqok
<leszek> oder mein n9 smartphone, was nen twitter client nativ integriert hat
<zeroC> leszek: merci
<jokrebel> zeroC: Ich bin Twitter-Verweigerer. Im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Twitter gibt es nen Artikel dazu. _Allgemein_ ist das aber wohl eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal, so wie sich die Fragestellung anhört.
<kubine> Title: Twitter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeroC> jokrebel: ah, oki...
<Herbie771> re
<Herbie771> ich hasse es SO sehr
<Herbie771> grad eben war wenigstens noch deutsch. EINEN bootvorgang spaeter von diesem verkackten live/filedingens und es hat sogar den sprachsupport vergessen
<dadrc> zeroC, Tweetdeck in Chromium/Chrome, wenn man das als "Webapp" startet, fühlt es sich an wie ein nativer Client
<Georgey> hi
<UbuPhillup> Georgey: tach
<Georgey> was banales: für was steht in der bash ~ ?
<Georgey> ein ordnerpfad oder? wohin?
<Georgey> das einzelne zeichen kann ich nicht googeln
<UbuPhillup> Georgey: du kannst es doch einfach Kopieren »~« ;)
<dadrc> Home von deinem Nutzer
<dadrc> Also, /home/georgey/
<dadrc> (falls der denn so heißt)
<leszek> Georgey: expand ~ hilft dir
<dadrc> expand mault, dass das ein Verzeichnis ist ;)
<UbuPhillup> Georgey: und auch auf der Tastatur schreiben
<leszek> wie komm ich auf expand, expr ~ meine ich natürlich
<dadrc> echo geht auch
<Georgey> UbuPhillup ich kanns nicht googeln, weil ~ dort als metazeichen gilt
<Georgey> es gibt wiederum metazeichen, die kennzeichnen, die interpretierung des zeichens als metazeichen zu ignorieren
<Georgey> aber mir schien es einfacher, das direkt hier zu fragen, anstatt zu ermitteln, wie dieses zeichen geht
<dadrc> Ajo, die Antwort haste ja jetzt :=
<Georgey> ja
<Georgey> aber irgendwie, ist es nicht das home verzeichnis..
<Georgey> (und nein, ich bin nicht root)
<Georgey> gibt es sowas wie ein funktinierendes expand, das mir anzeigt, welcher pfad das ist
<leszek> expr ~
<Georgey> aaah, danke
<leszek> sagte ich doch oben, hab mich nur vertan mit expand
<Georgey> ah sorry
<Todi> Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem: kaum eine Schaltfläche (Buttons) reagiert auf Klicken, genausowenig kann ich Fenster verschieben. Hat einer von euch eine idee wie man das beheben kann??
<nevchen> Todi:  ich vermute deine fehlerbeschreibung ist etwas zu unaussagekräftig
<Todi> ok wie sollte sie denn ausshen meine fehlerbeschreibung??
<Todi> *aussehen
<nevchen> ubuntu version? was verändert? wo genau?
<nevchen> mehr infos :)
<Todi> ok
<heiren> beispielsweise ob du an irgendetwas rumgebastelt hast oder das system gerade neu ist ... ob du gerade neue hardware angeschlossen hast ... ob du unity selbst nutzt oder alternative oberflächen ... solche punkte
<Todi> ok also version ist 12.10 ubuntu frisch von der CD installiert, dem entsprechend noch keine Anderungen vorgenommen. Es wurde keine neue Hardware angeschlossen. Oberfläche ist Unity
<Todi> zur Hardware falls das hilft:
<Todi> zur Hardware falls das hilft: Prozessor i7-3770k Grafikkarte: ATI readon  HD6850 16GB Ram Maus Cyborg Rat 7 und Razer Lachesis
<zeroC> Todi: hast du eine extrem hohe cpu auslastung?
<Todi> Das Problem tritt beispielsweise auf wenn ich nach der Installation Aktuallisierungen machen möchte, kann ich diesen Vorgang nicht starten da der
<Todi> Button nicht reagiert
<Todi> hihi nein
<Todi> der liegt vielleicht bei 2 prozent
<heiren> jup, die gamer maus wird ggf nicht richtig erkannt und bedarf eines treibers ... nur außer rocat machen sich die gaming hersteller nix aus linux, sowei es mir bekannt ist ... und ansonsten würde ich fragen ob du schon den ati treiber drin hast?
<Todi> Nein der ist auch nicht drin, da so gut wie kein Button oder ähnliches überhaupt auf Tastendruck reagiert.
<zeroC> Todi: hast du dich schonmal auf der console eingeloggt?
<heiren> 3 sec googlen ... http://techspheria.com/2011/02/how-to-fix-saitek-cyborg-rat-series-mice-in-ubuntu/
<Todi> bisher noch net
<kubine> Title: How to Fix Saitek Cyborg RAT Series Mice in Ubuntu • TechSpheria (at techspheria.com)
<Todi> http://techspheria.com/2011/02/how-to-fix-saitek-cyborg-rat-series-mice-in-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: How to Fix Saitek Cyborg RAT Series Mice in Ubuntu • TechSpheria (at techspheria.com)
<Todi> ok das kugg ich mir mal an
<heiren> mit [Strg] + [Alt] + [F1] kommst du an eine konsole ... das gleiche mit [F7] bringt dich zurück zu deiner gui ... viel spaß :-)
<Todi> ach ja was mir noch einfällt ist das ich ubuntu neben windows 8 betreibe
<heiren> der dual boot macht da nix aus
<heiren> oder betreibst du das ubuntu als virtuelle maschine im windows?
<Todi> nein ich betreibe es nebenher (windows installer)
<zeroC> wie definiert man bei unity welches das primary display ist?
<Todi> indem du bei en einstellungen für die displays unten das startmenue auf einen bestimmten monitor legst
<k1l> zeroC: im treiber?
<Todi> das kannst du unten da irgentwo auswählen
<Todi> wenn du das meinst
<zeroC> k1l: im treiber? hab ne intel und keinen treiber installiert
<k1l> Todi: von wubi solltest du auch abstand nehmen und schonmal einen plan erarbeiten wie du das vernünftig installierst
<k1l> zeroC: xrandr
<Todi> schade das is t so angenehm simpel
<k1l> Todi: es ist nur eine frage der zeit bis windows, ubuntu oder beides den geist aufgibt
<k1l> mit einer richtigen installation ist ubuntu zumindest nicht mehr von windows abhängig
<Todi> Windows währe kein Problem denn das währe nach 2 minuten wieder fit da ich davon ein externes image habe
<Todi> aber leider auch nicht mehr vom AV scanbar
<bekks> Windows in zwei Minuten wiederherstellbar? Das ist ein Traum, und fernaqb jeder Realität :)
<Todi> das ist kein traum:-) das ist meine realität ich betreibe mein windows auf einer ssd und mein image liegt auf ner usb3.0 festplatte und das dauert grob 2 minuten oder sowas um das image über meine festplatte zu spielen und dann ist die sache fertig und einsatzbereit
<Todi> das image perfekt hinzukriegen das es ohne einen fehler ist kann dafür aber bis zu 2 tage dauern
<apollo13> hmm, linux image perfekt erstellen: plattenspeicher / übertragungsrate auf backup device
<apollo13> zurückspielen das selbe :þ
<bekks> Wir können das gerne durchrechnen wie lange es braucht. Zwei Minuten ist definitiv weit untertrieben. :)
<Todi> apollo13 wie groß ist das image dann
<apollo13> Todi: meine root partition hat kleiner 20 gig
<apollo13> also irgendwas in der größenordnung
<Todi> ok
<Todi> mein windows image mit programmen drauf sind so 40GB glaub
<bekks> Das kriegt man niemals in 2 Minuten hin.
<Todi> :-)
<heiren> k, dann müsstest du schon mehr als 160Mb/s schaufeln ... dann ist usb3 pflicht und in deiner externen müsste auch ne ssd sein?!
<bekks> Das wäre eine Datenrate von rund 341MB/s - und das per USB3. Ein Trasum.
<bekks> Traum sogar.
<apollo13> heiren: das wären größer 300
<heiren> approach_, ich hab für 20GB gerechnet
<heiren> apollo13, ich hab für 20GB gerechnet
<bekks> Für 20GB wären es 170MB/s.
<apollo13> ich habe nie behauptet dass ich über usb schaufle :þ
<bekks> Was in zwei Minuten mit USB3 nicht machbar ist.
<Todi> meine dürfte auf jeden fall mal mit rund 400mb schreiben
<apollo13> ja klar, vor allem über usb3 :þ
<bekks> Aber leider liest sie per USB3 nicht so schnell...
<Todi> nur die ssd jetzt selbst
<bekks> Was die SSD selbst macht ist hupe.
<bekks> Das muss durch USB3 durch und das ist das Limit.
<Todi> jo
<heiren> UND ... es darf dann nicht mehr die billigste ssd sein :-)
<bekks> Todi: Also vergessen wir diese 2 Minuten einfach mal wieder.
<heiren> jup! :-)
<Todi> wenn ihr meint
<Todi> bin mal weg das ubuntu installieren
<xubuntu101> nabend
<bullgard4> xubuntu101: Du kannst hier einfach Deine Frage zu Ubuntu stellen. (Eine Begrüßung zu Anfang ist nicht nötig.)
<xubuntu101> dachte der höfflichkeit halber ..... hab nur mal das ding angeschmissen da ich eh grade installiere ...werd mirs merken so wie ich eine frage habe
<bullgard4> xubuntu101: Na dann viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<apollo13> uhm, um load auf ein system zu bringen, cpuburn oder gibts da was besseres (wenn ja, warum besser)
<k1l> apollo13: flash ;p
<apollo13> rofl
<zeroC> hehe
<heiren> apollo13, lass dd einfach aus /dev/zero kopieren und nach /dev/null schreiben ... dann hast du load :-)
<apollo13> heiren: wie bitte?
<apollo13> wo soll da load herkommen?
<heiren> mach es mal ... dann schau mal deine cpu stats an :-)
<apollo13> ja, ich will aber kein io wait
<apollo13> das beeinflusst ja den scheduler, ich will number crunching
<bekks> Lass den Linpack laufen.
<heiren> beide devices sind doch virtuell ... hast du das problem dann überhaubt? dein cpu ist zumindest dann konstant bei 100% ... zumindets ein kern
<apollo13> ah stress war das dingens
<apollo13> heiren: ja aber nur io wait
<heiren> ahh k
<apollo13> und nein die cpu ist dann nicht konstant bei 100%
<apollo13>  -c, --cpu N        spawn N workers spinning on sqrt() -- das klingt böse genug :)
<heiren> bei mir läuft der prozess danach mit 99 bzw. 100 cpu 
<apollo13> ja __io__ wait
<heiren> wo kann ich diesen denn sehen?
<apollo13> in htop
<bekks> In top auch. Ebenso in sar und vmstat
<heiren> so ... htop installiert und offen ... wo ist den da genau die anzeige für den io wait? auf den ersten blick sehe ich die nicht
<apollo13> der rote balken :þ
<heiren> ahh k ... dann hast du wohl recht ... kern ist grob 1/4 beschäftigt (wenn grün das bedeutet) und 3/4 sind rot
<heiren> kann ich irgendwo ne legende nachschlagen ? in der man?
<apollo13> ja 3/4 sind damit vom kernel
<apollo13> f1
<heiren> vielen dank! wieder was neues gelernt ... super thx :-)
<Gezeitenwurm> quit
<Herbie771> Servus,
<Herbie771> ich hab versucht, mir so ein USB-Bootmedium zu machen wie unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation beschrieben
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Herbie771> hat aber nicht geklappt
<Herbie771> Unter "Bootloader Installation" steht da, man soll eine Datei "grub.cfg" anlegen, aber die war da schon bereits
<Herbie771> also hab ich den Eintrag, den man da reinschreiben sollte, einfach dort in die grub.cfg unter den anderen Bootoptionen reinkopiert
<Herbie771> und den Kernelparameter "persistent" dazugeschrieben wie beschrieben
<Herbie771> und der Eintrag tauchte dann auch im Bootmenü auf, aber  es kam "error: disk 'hd0,msdos1' not found"
<Herbie771> und dann noch "error: you need to load the kernel first"
<bekks> Dann hast du es an die falsche Stelle kopiert.
<ppq> Herbie771: du machst dir das viel zu schwer. du kannst ein persistentes live-system mit usb-creator erstellen. 
<Herbie771> ppq hab ich auch zuerst probiert, stürzt dauernd ab.
<Herbie771> ppq die verlässlichste Methode, son Bootmedium zu erstellen, ist hier bislang auf dem uralten ungepflegten Windows-XP-Netbook meiner Mutter, mit unetbootin.
<ppq> Herbie771: dann ist entweder das image, der stick oder der arbeitsspeicher kaputt an einem der beteiligten rechner.
<Herbie771> ppq wenn das image kaputt wäre, müsste da doch irgendwo eine Prüfsumme versagen oder so was?!
<bekks> Eine, die du selbst prüfen musst, ja.
<Herbie771> Arbeitsspeicher hab ich bei der Installation vor vier MOnaten erst tagelang gememtestet
<bekks> Und dann kann der jetzt nicht kaputt sein?
<Herbie771> Es scheint mir wahrscheinlicher, dass das Programm kaputt ist.
<ppq> Herbie771: checksum ist ein vielversprechender ansatz. aber das muss man manuell prüfen, ja
<Herbie771> Kommen wir zu etwas völlig anderem. Egal wie ich das Image auf den Stick bekomme: Danach ist ja keine deutsche Sprachunterstützung drauf. Die kann man doch bestimmt ebenfalls vorher da draufmachen, oder?
<bekks> Dazu muss man das Image remastern.
<Herbie771> Wo find ich die denn wohl auf dem Rechner, mit dem ich jetzt grad arbeite, da ist doch ebenfalls Xubuntu drauf? Kann ich die da nicht einfach runter kopieren und auf das IMage drauf machen?
<UbuPhillup_> Hast du vielleicht einen usb-Stick mit U3?
<Herbie771> ubuntulog, Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das ist, aber ich hab von dem gleichen Stick den Rechner installiert, also der geht.
<UbuPhillup_> Ok dann ist es egal ;)
<ppq> Herbie771: wenn du den stick an einem rechner mit UEFI startest, wird die sprachauswahl übersprungen. grund: bei UEFI bootet grub, ansonsten isolinux. per bootoption (habe ich gerade nicht parat, lässt sich aber recherchieren) kannst du das live-system auch mit deutscher sprachunterstützung booten
<Herbie771> wo muss ich die Bootoption denn dann eingeben?
<ppq> aber unabhängig davon kannst du auch einfach im live-system "setxkbmap de" nutzen und/oder locales setzen und neu einloggen... 
<ppq> Herbie771: wenn du vom stick startest, kannst du die boot-zeile editieren, da macht man das
<Herbie771> ppq also in der grub.cfg irgendwo das da dazuschreiben?
<Herbie771> ich brauch's GANZ kleinschrittig.
<ppq> oder das..
<ppq> hm, um's doku lesen wirst du wohl nicht drum herum kommen
<Herbie771> Da steht in den menuentries erst set gfxpayload=keep
<ppq> Herbie771: auf verdacht: mal language=de_DE versuchen
<Herbie771> ppq wo versuchen? In dem Menuentry? 
<Herbie771> Vor oder nach dem Kernel oder ist egal?
<Herbie771> ppq falls du's noch nicht bemerkt hast, ich hab keine Ahnung, sonst wär ich nicht hier
<ppq> ganz hinten, aber vor den abschließenden --
<Herbie771> ok
<Herbie771> aber das -- ist bei mir nicht abschließend, sondern da kommt immer noch das "initrd	/casper/initrd.lz"
<ppq> Herbie771: bin gerade nur "nebenher" hier aktiv, daher kann ich keine kleineren schritte erläutern, sorry.
<Herbie771> Zu dumm, dabei hab ich noch so viele Fragen ;-)
<Herbie771> Zum Beispiel: Wenn ich da jetzt von diesem Stick boote, sehe ich im Thunar nirgends die LiveUSB-Partition (auf die ich das entpackte Image Kopiert habe)
<Herbie771> Wie mach ich das denn, das ich die da sehen kann (und nicht immer neu booten muss, nur um z.B. die grub.cfg zu editieren)?
<bullgard4> Herbie771: Vielleicht hilft Dir '~$ sudo fdisk -L' WEOTER?
<bullgard4> Herbie771: Vielleicht hilft Dir '~$ sudo fdisk -l'  weiter?
<bullgard4> Herbie771: Du kannst auch das Programm GParted zum Analysieren verwenden.
<k1l> Anticom:  magst du mal deine verbindung prüfen?
<Anticom> k1l hab sehr schlechten wlan empfang grade
<Anticom> das ist das problem
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-21
<elkng> bonjour
<elkng> from that page ubuntu.com/phone: "ubuntu now fits your phone, introducing  the superphone that's also a full PC", does that mean I can replace android on smartphone with ubuntu ? is there packaged ROMs allready ? what about drivers, how they handle all bunch of drivers on those dosens of phone models ?
<elkng> is there a list of such devices ?
<elkng> deadly here
<zeroC> elkng: good morning, you are first of all in the german support channel
<zeroC> elkng: but what i found so far is, that they ship their own phones as well
<fjodor> hi, mein xorg frisst momentan 97% cpu. hab nur browser und skype am luafen
<fjodor> insbesondere firefox scheint öfter zu ruckeln
<fjodor> browser gekillt, immernoch 97%
<fjodor> skype weg
<fjodor> gibts noch einen weg rauszufinden wer den xorg quält?
<fjodor> bin noch da
<fjodor> ui
<fjodor> es war pavucontrol
<nevchen> moin
<elkng> what kind of word "moin" is ?
<bekks> elkng: Same thing like "howdy" when meeting people.
<elkng> what kind of word "howdy" is ?
<bekks> elkng: Do you know what "hello" is? :)
<elkng> its "hallo"
<bekks> And moin means the samething. The word is originated from the north of germany.
<elkng> I thought its a lazy way of saying "good morning -> morning -> monin -> moin"
<elkng> like "probably -> prolly"
<elkng> so if it is actually a word that is allright
<elkng> sdx23: you mean that one ?
<ultikulti> Hallo
<ultikulti> Ich habe mal ne frage laufen umts stick unter ubuntu ? 12.04
<bekks> Ja
<ultikulti> muss ich ne zusatzsoftware dafpr inst.
<sdx23> Womöglich. Du solltest die Frage präzisieren. Welcher Stick?
<ultikulti> UMTS stick von 02 
<ultikulti> huawei
<TheInfinity> ultikulti: huawai ist generell schon mal gut. du brauchst aber die genaue modellnummer um fehler zu beheben.
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: sollte laufen.
<ultikulti> Huawei E 173
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Kann man so nicht sagen.
<bekks> ultikulti: Der E173 sollte einwandfrei funktionieren.
<ultikulti> ich bin neu einsteiger in sachen ubuntu deshalb  erhoffe ich das man hier eventuell paar tipps bekommt 
<Hans-Martin> bekks: ok ich hab da nicht genug erfahrung, habe nur einen der auf Anhieb erkannt wurde :-)
<ultikulti> ich blick da noch nicht so ganz durch ob ich eventuell noch was dazu installieren muss
<thomaspro> Mahlzeit :-)
<thomaspro> ping
<sdx23> ultikulti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer
<kubine> Title: Mobiler Datentransfer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thomaspro> Ich schreib nicht zweimal ???
<thomaspro> Gibt's hier ein Echo ?
<sdx23> thomaspro: nein, aber du plenkst.
<thomaspro> Ich seh alle Posts doppelt ???
<ultikulti> okay dann werde ich es mal versuchen
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: hast du den Stick aktuell im Rechner? Dann kannst du mit lsusb die ID rausfinden (falls du das nicht alles sowieso schon weißt)
<Hans-Martin> thomaspro: dann hat dein IRC-Client wohl ein Problem.
<thomaspro> Sieht so aus - aber wenn das nicht auch so kaputt im Channel ankommt ...
<thomaspro> soll's für jetzt egal sein
<bekks> Hier kommt alles super an :)
<Hans-Martin> nee, nur am Plenken musst du noch etwas arbeiten :-)
<ultikulti> Hans Martin ja ich habe ihn geradfe am 'Pc stecken 
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: linux-PC? dann mach mal lsusb
<thomaspro> Ich wollte Plymouth loswerden - also ganz normal alle Boot-Meldungen sehen wie in der guten alten Zeit ;-)
<ultikulti> wie mache ich das nochmal ... hab linux jahre lang nicht mehr genutz
<thomaspro> sudo purge plymouth - und trotzdem immer noch dieser Auberginen.Splash am Boot
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: einfach lsusb in einem Terminal eingeben...
<thomaspro> Irgendwer 'ne Idee, wie man Plymouth tatsächlich loswird ?
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: bei mir kommt da z.B. eine Zeile ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<ultikulti> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer
<kubine> Title: Mobiler Datentransfer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ultikulti> bei mir sagt er befehlt nicht gefunden
<Hans-Martin> dann musst du das vermutlich installieren, ich dachte, das wäre Standard, aber ich hab hier natürlich alles mögliche auf dem Rechner...
<ultikulti> wie muss ich den befehl genau eingeben im terminal ?
<thomaspro> LSUSB ist im kernel ???
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: "apt-get install usbutils" zum installieren des Befehls.
<Hans-Martin> sorry, natürlich mit sudo
<Hans-Martin> also "sudo apt-get install usbutils"
<ultikulti> so hat installiert
<Hans-Martin> thomaspro: natürlich nicht, Im Kernel sind keine Kommandos
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: dann sollte jetzt lsusb was ausgeben.
<tuor_> hi, ich habe das problem dass eine Abhängikeit nicht erfüllt ist ich sie aber mit "apt-get build-dep nicht fixen kann"...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727096/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ultikulti> ja hat gefunden
<ultikulti> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<Hans-Martin> tuor_: du muss wahrscheinlich das -dev-Package der lib installieren
<ultikulti> nun is die frage was muss ich nun machen ich bin echt eingerostet
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: sudo apt-get install libglew1.8-dev ?
<tuor_> mit tab-tab kommt da nix..
<Hans-Martin> tuor_: nein die dev Version heißt libglew-dev
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: ok thx
<Hans-Martin> tuor_: synaptic is your friend - damit findet man meiner nsicht nach Pakete am flottesten
<k1l_> tuor_: apt-cache search
<ultikulti> Hans aber ich muss ja erstmal den UMTS stick sperat zum laufen bekommen ?
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: guck mal hier, möglicherweise musst du da noch ein bisschen an udev-Rules tricksen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch
<kubine> Title: USB ModeSwitch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: k1l_ : kenn i zwar hab aber nach libglew1.8 gesucht, weil ich dachte es wäre sowas wie libglew1.8-dev... daher habe ich es nicht gefunden.. 
<tuor_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727117/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> tuor_: nur nach "libglew" suchen. 
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: hab den autoremove drübergehen lassen. (da in der ausgeabe stand gewissen packete werden nicht mehr verwendet..)
<Hans-Martin> tuor_: ok, also kommt offenbar warzone2100 nicht mit glew 1.8 zurecht. Da hab ich jetzt spontan keine Idee...
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: ok.
<tuor_> sdx23: ok. ja hab ich mittlerweile bemerkt. ;)
<tuor_> sdx23: aber thx
<ultikulti> ich blick da nicht durch
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: hmm 0ad kommt damit auch nicht zurecht. öm das heisst das sollte ich den gameentwikler sagen nicht ubuntu entlickler. richtig?
<Hans-Martin> tuor_: zumindest kann der dir vielleicht besser weiterhelfen. Hast du denn die aktuellsten Sourcen? Eventuell solltest du nicht ein Ubuntu-Source-Package nehmen sondern die Sourcen aus dem Repository des Entwicklers?
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: der hat leider keine eigene. der stellt nur tar.gz zur vergügung... dann muss man selber bauen. aber get-deb (2) stellt es zur verfügung.. von da lad ich...
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: was meinst genau mit aktuellsten sourcen? fals es um apt-get update geht, das hab ich vorher gemacht. ;)
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: schau mal mit "dpkg -l|fgrep usb-modeswitch", ob du die notwendigen Pakete für den Stick hast
<Hans-Martin> tuor_: nein die Sourcen, die in den Ubuntu-Repositories stehen, sind ja die, die die Ubuntu-Entwickler irgendwann aus dem Entwickler-Repository geholt haben. Das muss nicht unbedingt das aktuellste sein.
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: falls nicht, mit "sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data" installieren
<ultikulti> ii  usb-modeswitch                               1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu2                        
<ultikulti> witching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: ich denke, die Ausgabe von lsusb sollte dann den Stick als Modem darstellen. Eventuell erst nach rausziehen und neu reinstecken.
<tuor_> Hans-Martin: ich kenne die entwikler repo nicht.. :( naja is nur n game. ist nicht so tragisch. der rest läuft ja.  thx fürs helfen.
<ultikulti> i  usb-modeswitch-data                          20120120-0ubuntu1                                mode s
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: wenn ich die Tabelle auf der ubuntuusers-Seite richtig lese, müsste der Stick auch schon als Modem erkannt sein, denn die USB-ID, die du genannt hast, ist die ID als Modem.
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: also wird es offenbar schon als UMTS-Modem erkannt, jetzt muss es noch ins Networking eingebunden werden.
<Hans-Martin> Hast du in dem Netzwerk-Menü einen Punkt "Mobiles Breitband"?
<ultikulti> wie binde ich es den genau ein .. tut mir leid für die viele fragen
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: kein Problem, wenn ich keine Lust hätte auf Fragen zu antworten, würd ich nicht in diesem IRC-Kanal rumhängen.
<Hans-Martin> also hast du das Netzwerk-Menü gefunden? Ist oben rechts vermutlich das vierte Symbol von rechts, bei mir ist das ein 4-Balken Symbol, weil ich per WLAN im Netz bin, bei Kabelnetz ist da vermutlich was anderes, hab ich niche ausprobiert.
<ultikulti> wie gesagt ich bin neuling ^^
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: ok, also ist das Netzwerk-Menü da?
<ultikulti> muss ich das auf machen ?
<Hans-Martin> ultikulti: da führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei :-)
<ultikulti> mom
<ultikulti> im netzwerk menü hat er es erkannt sogar mit imei nummer des gerätes
<Hans-Martin> hört sich schon mal gut an!
<Hans-Martin> Dann musst du wahrscheinlich die Verbindungs-Informationen bearbeiten, damit er weiß, mit welchem Dienst du dich verbinden willst,
<Hans-Martin> das hängt dann vom Anbieter ab.
<ultikulti> ja ich schau mal ebednd
<ultikulti> wo muss ich die den eingeben ?
<Hans-Martin> ganz unten gibt es einen Punkt "Verbindungen bearbeiten"
<Hans-Martin> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager#Mobiles-Breitband
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hans-Martin> bin grad mal essen...
<ultikulti> ich bin online ^^
<ultikulti> es geht
<Hans-Martin> Glückwunsch!
<ultikulti> +das ging ja recht zügig ^^ das gefällt mir
<ultikulti> wenn ich bedenke vor 2 jahren musste man 1000 dinge einstellen und jetzt geht es recht flott
<ultikulti> so ichbin auch weg muss zur muttis geburstag -.-.
<thomaspro> War eben schonmal auf der Suche nach dem Wissen hier ....
<thomaspro> Wie werde ich plymouth los ?
<k1l_> die bootoptionen rausnehmen, bzw ändern?
<bekks> In dem du die Option quiet aus dem Bootloader rausnimmt, und nosplash hinzufügst.
<thomaspro> Ich hab's mit noplymouth probiert
<k1l_> !bootoptionen > thomaspro 
<kubine> thomaspro: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<apollo13> apt-get remove --purge :þ
<thomaspro> SIcherheitshalber noch noquiet nosplash
<k1l_> gibts noquiet überhaupt?
<apollo13> noquiet ist doch ein noop?!
<apollo13> thomaspro: "sicherheitshalber" rumraten ist nicht zu empfehlen
<k1l_> thomaspro: lies einfach mal die wiki seite
<thomaspro> Weil nichts das erwünschte Ergebnis brachte, hab ich eigentlich mal alles probiert, was irgendwem mal so eingefallen ist in den letzten Jahren - ob sinnvoll oder nicht ...
<k1l_> dann hf beim rumfummeln :/
<bekks> noquiet gibts gar nicht :)
<thomaspro> Lait WIKI sollte ja noplymouth bereits reichen - tut's aber net :-(
<apollo13> dann sag mal was genau du gemacht hast
<koegs> quiet und splash entfernen, noplymouth reinschreiben, das reicht
<thomaspro> noquiet sollte ja dann unbekannt sein und nichts bewirken ?
<koegs> "sudo update-grub" natürlich nicht vergessen
<bekks> thomaspro: Ist es ja auch. Und es tut auch nichts.
<bekks> thomaspro: Deswegen sagte ich: quiet rausnehmen.
<k1l_> <k1l_> thomaspro: lies einfach mal die wiki seite
<k1l_> mehr ist nicht zu sagen
<thomaspro> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-16-generic root=UUID=165e6e79-498d-489b-a826-7347ab568615 ro noplymouth noquiet nosplash
<thomaspro> so siehts im Moment aus - und produziert immer noch diesen Auberginen-Schirm :-(
<bekks> noquiet gibt es nicht.
<bekks> Lies doch mal was man Dir antwortet.
<thomaspro> Aber es macht ja dann nichts Verkehrtes ?
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Viel Spass beim Basteln statt Lesen.
 * apollo13 versteht so oder so nicht warum leute plymouth installieren wenn sie es nicht brauchen
<k1l_> thomaspro: nimm das kack noquiet da raus, wie oft denn noch?
<bullgard4> Xubuntu 12.04.2 zeigt überraschenderweise nach einem neuen Login ein Fenster ohne Titelleiste an, das ich  nicht löschen kann. Es zeigt eine Tastatur. Wenn ich auf dieser Tastatur z. B. die Taste "b" anklicke, zeigt das uxterm auf der gleichen Arbeitsfläche einen weiteren Buchstaben "b" hinter dem Prompt an. Ich vermute einen Zusammenhang mit Orca. Ein Prozess orca läuft aber nicht. Wie...
<bullgard4> ...löscht man dieses Fenster?
<thomaspro> Soll dann so funktionieren --> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-16-generic root=UUID=165e6e79-498d-489b-a826-7347ab568615 ro noplymouth 
<bekks> thomaspro: Lies das Wiki...
<k1l_> und nospalsh ist auch schon veraltet
<thomaspro> Das steht da so ?!!
<thomaspro> Deshalb noplymouth
<thomaspro> Wer hat's denn so gemacht und Erfolg gehabt ?
 * apollo13 
<k1l_> thomaspro: update-grub danach gemacht oder direkt in der grub konsole geändert?
<apollo13> meine bootoptionen sind aber viel spannender: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.5-trunk-amd64 root=/dev/mapper/apollo13-root ro i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 init=/lib/systemd/systemd :þ
<thomaspro> <--- nur nützen die bei meinem Vorhaben wohl nichts ?
<alps> hi
<apollo13> ne, ich wollte damit eigentlich nur fragen warum du plymouth nicht komplett deinstallierst wenn du es eh nicht willst *gg*
<thomaspro> Hab ich auch schon :-(
<apollo13> du hast plymouth deinstalliert und plymouth kommt? klingt nicht ganz glaubwürdig
<thomaspro> Es geschehen Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die versteht ... -->
<thomaspro> Selecting previously deselected package plymouth.
<thomaspro> Unpacking plymouth (from .../plymouth_0.8.2-2ubuntu22_i386.deb) ...
<thomaspro> Setting up libplymouth2 (0.8.2-2ubuntu22) ...
<thomaspro> Setting up plymouth (0.8.2-2ubuntu22) ...
<apollo13> klingt nicht ganz nach entfernen :þ
<thomaspro> Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=Entfernen/P=Vollständig Löschen/Halten
<thomaspro> | Status=Nicht/Installiert/Config/U=Entpackt/halb konFiguriert/
<thomaspro>          Halb installiert/Trigger erWartet/Trigger anhängig
<thomaspro> |/ Fehler?=(kein)/R=Neuinstallation notwendig (Status, Fehler: GROSS=schlecht)
<thomaspro> ||/ Name                                Version                             Beschreibung
<thomaspro> Sorry für zwei zusätzliche Zeilen
<bekks> Zwei?
<bekks> Das waren 9 :)
<thomaspro> Also purge plymouth OK
<thomaspro> und trotzdem  s.o.
<alps> ich hab ein problem mit einem 3rd party repo. gibt immer 404 beim apt update. 
<apollo13> dann musst du halt mal ausgaben lesen und infos aktivieren warum er das wieder installiert
<alps> ich möchte das ubuntu stabel release von hier installieren. http://i3wm.org/docs/repositories.html
<apollo13> alps: dann entfern es oder schau ob die url sich geändert hat
<kubine> Title: i3: Debian and Ubuntu repositories (at i3wm.org)
<bekks> alps: Dann wende Dich bitte an den Maintainer des Repo, der ist dafür verantwortlich wenn Dateien dort nicht existieren.
<thomaspro> ausgaben lesen ?
<alps> naja vielleicht mach ich ja auch waas falsch
<apollo13> alps: was für ein system hast du?
<apollo13> siehe: http://build.i3wm.org/ubuntu/ da gibts nur 3
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at build.i3wm.org)
<thomaspro>  infos aktivieren ?
<alps> xubuntu 12.10
<apollo13> ist das quantal?
<thomaspro> Welche Ausgaben ? Welche Infos ?
<alps> ja quantal
<apollo13> dann sollte das gehen wenn du es richtig einträgst
<alps> W: Failed to fetch http://debian.sur5r.net/i3/dists/$(lsb_release/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<bekks> thomaspro: Irgendeinen Befehl hast du ausgeführt, der plymouth wieder installierte...
<apollo13> alps: ja das geht natürlich nicht
<alps> ups sorry
<alps> moment
<thomaspro> bekks: Nicht wissentlich und erst recht nicht gewollt. Das ist ein Teil aus dem bootstrap.log
<apollo13> was ist bootstrap.log?
<alps> ich dachte es wird automatisch die version erkannt. deshalb: $(lsb_release -c -s)
<bekks> thomaspro: Ich hätte gerne mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a in einem Pastebin.
<apollo13> alps: wenn man es richtig macht ja
<thomaspro> /var/log/bootstrap.log
<alps> ?
<bekks> thomaspro: Wofür soll dieses Log irgendeine Rolle spielen?
<apollo13> alps: naja so darfst es nicht in die sources.lst schreiben
<apollo13> das musst in der bash interpolieren
<apollo13> dann steht dort auch quantal drin
<alps> achso 
<alps> ooh man :D
<thomaspro> Ich hab mal in alle logs reingeschaut, in denen plymouth nach dem purge immer noch auftaucht ...
<alps> ach das wollte ja nich
<alps> ich probiers nochmal
<bekks> thomaspro: Also die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und dpkg -l | grep plymouth bitte
<bekks> thomaspro: In einem Pastebin.
<alps> ich bekomm jetzt permission denied wenn ich vor den echo befehl sudo setze? was ist denn da los?
<thomaspro> Macht's nicht so kompliziert. Es ist Natty
<bekks> thomaspro: Ich möchte es aber so kompliziert.
<apollo13> natty is doch eol?
<bekks> So ist es. 
<thomaspro> und plymouth ist un-installed
<bekks> Kein Support mehr für Natty.
<apollo13> alps: weil sudo echo "something" > bla nicht geht
<apollo13> das > bla wird mit deinem user ausgeführt
<thomaspro> Ich suche auch nicht nach Support sondern nach jemadem, der weiß, warum es sich immer wieder einmischt ins booten ...
<bekks> thomaspro: Und da es sich um Natty handelt, wird Dir das niemand mehr sagen können und wollen, denn das ist ist Support.
<apollo13> alps: mach einfach die sources.lst auf und tu "deb http://debian.sur5r.net/i3/ quantal universe" rein
<kubine> Title: Index of /i3 (at debian.sur5r.net)
<thomaspro> OK es geht also mehr um's wollen ...
<apollo13> gut erkannt…
<alps> apollo13: ok
<apollo13> alps: wennst unbedingt ein shell command verwenden willst kannst dir ja mal tee anschauen
<alps> was es alles gibt ^^
<alps> hat funktioniert danke
<koegs> und noplymouth funktioniert auf jeden fall in der /etc/default/grub
<bekks> Ack.
<bekks> Ob das aber schon bei Natty so war? :)
<apollo13> btw bootstrap.log klingt nach debootstrap oder sowas? ich denke der hat da irgendwas gebastelt
<bekks> Si.
<alps> wie läuft das eigentlich. bevorzugt apt automatisch erstmal 3rd party repos?
<ppq> apt bevorzugt standardmäßig die höchste versionsnummer
<ppq> es gibt aber ein komplexes prioritätensystem
<apollo13> das in ubuntu nicht funktioniert
<alps> ok
<ppq> wenn dich das interessiert, setz dich mal mit apt pinning auseinander
<alps> was es alles gibt ^^ich mal
<alps> sorry komisches terminal xD
<alps> guck ich mir mal an
<alps> danke euch
<bullgard4> Xubuntu 12.04.2 zeigt überraschenderweise nach einem neuen Login ein Fenster ohne Titelleiste an, das ich  nicht löschen kann. Es zeigt eine Tastatur. Wenn ich auf dieser Tastatur z. B. die Taste "b" anklicke, zeigt das uxterm auf der gleichen Arbeitsfläche einen weiteren Buchstaben "b" hinter dem Prompt an. Ich vermute einen Zusammenhang mit Orca. Ein Prozess orca läuft aber nicht. Wie...
<bullgard4> ...löscht man dieses Fenster?
 * bekks weieiss es.
<bekks> weiss sogar.
<jokrebel> bekks: Dann sag es ihm doch, wenn Du es weist ;-)
<bekks> jokrebel: Er liest ja nicht was ich schreibe. Also spare ich es mir.
<Georgey> hi
<Georgey> wie erkenne ich schnell, ob das aktuelle linux, auf das ich über ssh drauf bin, 64 bit ist?
<Georgey> also über welchen bash command
<Georgey> uname -m
<Georgey> sorry ich hätte googeln sollen
<bekks> uname -a und /lib/libc6.so
<bekks> mit uname erkennst du nur ob dein Kernel 64bittig ist.
<bekks> Hmmm, moment. :)
<bekks> Wenn /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 existiert, hast du ein 64bit userland.
<Georgey> thanks
<apollo13> kann ich irgendwo sehen was whoopsie verschickt hat? find grad in google nix dazu :/
<blub> Ich habe ein Shell-Script, das eine .NET Serveranwendung in Mono startet, die Anwendungsausgabe in eine Textdatei umleitet und die Anwendung in den Hintergrund verschiebt. Anschließend wird die Prozess-ID in eine Datei geschrieben.
<blub> Die Serveranwendung hat eine eigene Eingabeaufforderung, in der man Befehle für den Server eingeben kann. Das Problem ist nun, dass die Serveranwendung die nun im Hintergrund läuft, laufend eine leere Eingabe bekommt (Enter-Taste). Dadurch füllt sich die Ausgabetextdatei sehr schnell und wird sehr groß. Wie kann ich verhindern, dass der Hintergrundprozess laufend die leere Eingaben erhält?
<blub> exec mono Server.exe >> output.txt &
<blub> echo $! > Server.pid
<apollo13> ich bezweifle das irgendwas dem eine eingabe schickt
<dAnjou> blub: is dir die eingabe komplett egal?
<blub> ja
<dAnjou> dann leite nach /dev/null um
<blub> Die Anwendung soll keine Eingabe erhalten
<apollo13> dAnjou: wat?
<dAnjou> bzw. ausgabe
<apollo13> dAnjou: das macht jetzt irgendwie null sinn
<dAnjou> ich meinte wohl ausgabe
<blub> aber mich interessiert ja weiterhin die Ausgabe des Servers
<dAnjou> ah, dann vergiss es
<blub> es liegt an dem &. Sobald ich das anhänge, bekommt die Anwendung laufend eine leere Eingabe
<dAnjou> blub: dann spiel mal damit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Prozesssteuerung#Prozess-von-der-Shell-abkoppeln
<kubine> Title: Prozesssteuerung › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> blub: hat der server keine optionen zum mitgeben?
<blub> Nohup habe ich schon einmal probiert.
<blub> Übergabeparameter beim Aufruf hat der Server nicht
<blub> hm, ich könnte probieren, denn Server in einer Screen Session zu starten ..
<alamar> jo mach das
<apollo13> blub: du kannst auch versuchen mit < /dev/null die eingabe umzuleiten, aber ich kann mir so oder so nicht vorstellen dass der dauernd enter bekommt
<alamar> er wird eine leere eingabe bekommen bzw. einen error wert weil stdin geschlossen ist
<blub> Ich frage mich halt wo die Eingabe die die Anwendung bekommt, herkommt. Es sieht so aus, als würde ich die Anwendung im Terminal laufen lassen und permanent Enter gedrückt halten. Die Anwendung interpretiert das als leere Chat Nachrichten ..
<apollo13> alamar: ja aber nicht dauernd enter ;)
<blub> "exec mono Server.exe < /dev/null >> output.txt &" ändert nichts
<alamar> blub: benutz screen
<blub> ok
<alps> hi. wie kann das sein das apt beim update immernoch sagt failed to fetch obwohl das 3rd party repo entfernt wurde?
<alps> sry kein 3rd party sondern ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntudists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages?
<bekks> Das ist ein PPA. :)
<ring0> du wirst es nicht richtig entfernt haben
<alps> ich hab den eintrag in der sources.list entfernt reicht das etwa nicht?
<ring0> guck mal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ring0> ob da noch überreste von deinem ppa sind
<alps> ah da liegts rum ok
<alps> error ist weg thx
<ring0> normalerweise nutzt man zum ppa entfernen ppa-purge und löscht das ppa nicht einfach so
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA?redirect=no#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alps> jop
<estefan> hallo. ich versuche diesen bug zu reporten. 
<estefan> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698408
<estefan> wie geh ich den das an?
<kubine> Title: Bug 698408 image crashes eog (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<estefan> halo kubine. das ist ja genau mein thema
<alps> ^^
<alps> das ist der bot
<estefan> ... ja... danke... das kam mir ann auch :)
<ring0> estefan, guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden an
<kubine> Title: Fehler melden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<estefan> naja. also ich finde ich habe da eh schon nützliches hochgeladen. könntest du denn versuchen das bil im bug report im eog aufzumachen?
<estefan> ... vorsicht. bei "erfolg" stirbt dir gnome
<ring0> wenn du einen fehler melden willst, wirst du um einen bugreport in launchpad nicht herum kommen
<estefan> ich hab das schon so oft reproduziert, dass apport wohl keine lust mehr hat. wie kann ich es denn dazu zwingen, das wieder aufzunehmen?
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport#Benutzung
<kubine> Title: Apport › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> demnach wohl mit "start apport force_start=1"
<estefan> hm. apport rennt eh. das problem idst, dass ich keine GUI meldung mehr bekomme. ich denke es hat den fehler ebenschon zu oft gesehen (bei mir) ... und will mich nicht mehr nerven.dabei hätt ich das fenster ganz geren...
<ultikulti> Guten Abend
<zeroC> moin
<animax> Hallo zusammen, wie kann ich auf die Schnelle unter Ubuntu 10.04 meine Grafikkarte ermitteln?
<ppq> animax: lspci
<ppq> animax: bzw. lspci | grep -i vga
<animax> ppq: mh, da steht nVidia Corporation Device 10c3 (rev a2). Ich wüsste aber gerne genau, welche Karte ich drin habe.
<ppq> animax: dann ist die karte zu neu, um in der entsprechenden db zu stehen. lspci -knn | grep -i vga -A3  gibt dir die pci-id, nach der du googlen kannst
<ppq> oder sie steht aus anderen gründen nicht drin
<floogy_> Hi, wie kann ich am einfachsten herausfinden welche Pakete über welchen sources.list Eintrag installiert sind? apt-show-versions?
<dAnjou> floogy_: synaptic
<ppq> floogy_: apt-cache policy <paketname>
<dAnjou> heißt das so?
<floogy_> policy funktioniert aber nicht reverse, oder?
<animax> ppq: da steht jetzt: http://www.pasteall.org/41583
<kubine> Title: PasteAll.org (at www.pasteall.org)
<k1l> animax: http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/10de/10c3
<kubine> Title: PCI Devices (at pci-ids.ucw.cz)
<animax> Ich danke euch vielmals.
<k1l> lies die kommentare. da ist sich nvidia wohl selber nicht sicher obs ne geforce 8400gs ist
<animax> Es geht mir um die Kompatibilität mit Blender  2.66a und dem Cycles Renderer.
<floogy_> Ich suche so etwas wie show-all-installed-packages-of-sources.list-entry "http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu lucid main" ;)
<kubine> Title: Index of /glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<floogy_> dAnjou, synaptic "Ursprung" ist ok. Gibt es was vergleichbares für die Konsole
<floogy_> ?
<dAnjou> floogy_: keen plan. brauchte ich bisher nich
<ppq>  /var/lib/apt/lists/${PPAHOST}_${PPAOWNER}_${PPANAME}_*_Packages
<ppq> schamlos aus /usr/sbin/ppa-purge rauskopiert. so machen die das
<ppq> und dann mit grep -v
<ppq> da lässt sich was basteln :)
<floogy_> ppq, meinst Du mich? file /var/lib/apt/lists/www.getgnash.org_debs_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-amd64_Packages: empty
<floogy_> Ah, ok. Ich schau mal. gnash ist wohl nicht installiert...
<hasdf> gibt es eine gui um luks-passwörter zu ändern/hinzuzufügen?
<sezergezer> test
<sezergezer> hallo
<tronix> auch hallo :)
<sezergezer> bin neu hier
<tronix> bin nur nebenbei im channel und hab mir geadcht du willst sicher wissen ob dein text ankommt *g*
<tronix> *gedacht
<sezergezer> richtig 
<sezergezer> danke
<tronix> np, gerne
<ring0> hasdf, sieht schlecht aus. es gab mal gdecrypt, allerdings scheint das projekt gestorben zu sein
<hasdf> ring0, danke, hab mir schon n script gebastelt
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-14
<Schnabeltierchen> Ach kotz die Wand an...
<LupusE> g'morgen
<zapzarap> Guten Morgen. Ich habe eine Frage zu Canonical Landscape bezüglich dem Erwerb einer Lizenz zum betreiben eines LDS im eigenen Netz. Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
<k1l> zapzarap: da wendest du dich am besten an canonical selber.
<Linux-Neuling> moin moin erstmal an alle 
<Linux-Neuling> habe mal ein kleines Problem. ich will von windows umsteigen aber dazu muss ich alles auf ubuntu zum laufen bekommen. im moment hängt mein hbci kartenleser aber noch. kann mir da mal jemand helfen ???
<stevieh> Linux-Neuling: das zauberwort dazu heisst pcsc, und: was für ne banking software willst du zum schluss nehmen?
<Linux-Neuling> habe laut anleitung http://www.matrica.de/download/installation_kaan.pdf die treiber installiert und wollte dann moneyplex verwenden. 
<stevieh> das ist schon mal gut ;-)
<Linux-Neuling> irgendwie ist der kartenleser nicht zu finden und der schaltet sich auch beim starten ab.
<stevieh> ist es denn kein kobil reader und was sagt pcsc_scan?
<stevieh> ist usb?
<leszek> hi
<stevieh> der schaltet sich beim starten von moneyplex ab?
<Linux-Neuling> ja ist kobil und usb 
<Linux-Neuling> nein von usb
<stevieh> ich hab das zuhause, kann das also gerade nicht gegen testen
<Linux-Neuling> SCardEstablishContext: Service not available.
<stevieh> das sagt moneyplex?
<Linux-Neuling> der findet erst das gerät garnicht :-(
<Linux-Neuling> das Gerät hat ein display und beim einschlten des rechners zeigt es mir dort die version normalerweise an get unter windows bein starten an und aus. bleibt dann aber im normalfalle erleuchtet. unterlinux bleibt es aus :-(
<Linux-Neuling> irgendwie muss sich der usb port abschalten
<Linux-Neuling> habe aber zu wenig ahnung von ubuntu um dieses zu testen
<stevieh> wenn du ihn jetzt im laufenden rechner einsteckst und abziehst. Zeig da mal hinterher, was dmesg sagt.
<Linux-Neuling> wenn ich nun das gerät kurz ausziehe und wieder einstecke ist die anzeige kurz da und erlischt wieder
<stevieh> ah, gut.
<stevieh> probier mal das gleiche mit eingesteckter hbci karte
<Linux-Neuling> mom
<stevieh> und schau mal ob da ein pcscd läuft und evtl. kill den vorher mal (ähm ordentlich beenden :-)
<stevieh> beim rechner meiner gattin musste ich da mit nem reiner sct ähnlich rumwürgen. Mein pc-express reader geht immer... 
<Linux-Neuling> dann zeigt er kurz bitte karte entnehmen und geht wieder aus
<stevieh> schön
<stevieh> lass mal so.
<stevieh> was sagt dmesg
<stevieh> was für ein ubuntu nimmst du denn?
<Linux-Neuling> ups das ist lang :-) wie soll ich das nun posten :-(
<Linux-Neuling> 12.04
<stevieh> nimm pastebin, steht im topic, wie das geht
<stevieh> !pastebin
<stevieh> !help
<musca> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<LetoThe2nd> !paste > stevieh 
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<LetoThe2nd> gah, bot wieder wech.
<stevieh> deswegen. Ich kann das zwar auch nicht bedienen...
<Linux-Neuling> mein terminal schneidet es oben ab. kann nur das untere lesen weiter nach oben scrollen geht nur ein bestimmtes stück :-(
<stevieh> das reicht erstmal
<stevieh> eigentlich gehts um die letzten 100 Zeilen nach dem einstecken...
<Linux-Neuling> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418382/
<Linux-Neuling> ich hoffe ich habe es hinbekommen :-)
<musca> hast du
<stevieh> ok, läuft der pcscd?
<Linux-Neuling> irgendwei sieht der rechner ja schon den kartenleser :-( komisch 
<stevieh> einen? acht :-)
<stevieh> das mit der Beleuchtung muss nix sagen ;-)
<stevieh> und wenn wir das hier nicht hin bekommen, die Leute von Kaan sind auch ganz ok...
<Linux-Neuling> ja irgendwie schon springt nach eingabe sofort auf nächste eingabe
<Linux-Neuling> ich wollte da sonst ab 14 uhr mal anrufen das ist jemand am tel zu erreichen
<stevieh> Linux-Neuling: wo springt der nach Eingabe?
<musca> sieht doch schon gut aus, das Gerät wurde nur mehrmals eingesteckt.
<Linux-Neuling> berdzinski@ubuntu:~$ pcscd
<Linux-Neuling> berdzinski@ubuntu:~$ 
<Linux-Neuling> gibt mir keine anzeige wieder
<stevieh> du sollst ihn nicht starten sondern mit ps auxww | grep pcscd schauen, ob er läuft...
<stevieh> und dann bitte mal die pcsc_scan ausgabe in ein pastebin
<Linux-Neuling> he ich bin neuling das muss man mir doch sagen :-(
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> alles easy
<Linux-Neuling> 1000      3109  0.0  0.0   4404   808 pts/1    S+   11:50   0:00 grep --color=auto pcscd
<stevieh> gut, dann läuft keiner
<stevieh> Linux-Neuling: dann mach mal ein neues terminal auf und mach mal "sudo pcscd -f"
<Linux-Neuling> bei pcscd_scan erhalte ich auch SCardEstablishContext: Service not available.
<stevieh> ja, ist "im Prinzip" klar
<stevieh> ich glaub, das ist das gleiche Thema wie bei mir zuhause...
<stevieh> da hab ich ein wenig tricksen müssen
<stevieh> nur weiss ich von hier aus gerad nicht, was
<Linux-Neuling> 00000000 configfile.l:124:evaluatetoken() Error with device /dev/none: No such file or directory
<Linux-Neuling> 00000049 configfile.l:125:evaluatetoken() You should remove the DEVICENAME line if your driver does not use this field
<Linux-Neuling> ^C07633640 pcscdaemon.c:658:clean_temp_files() Cannot remove /var/run/pcscd/pcscd.comm: No such file or directory
<Linux-Neuling> 00000042 pcscdaemon.c:658:clean_temp_files() Cannot remove /var/run/pcscd/pcscd.comm: No such file or directory
<Linux-Neuling> 00000011 pcscdaemon.c:663:clean_temp_files() Cannot remove /var/run/pcscd/pcscd.pid: No such file or directory
<Rochvellon> !paste > Linux-Neuling 
<Rochvellon> Linux-Neuling: bitte nutze für nicht selbstgeschriebenen text einen pasteservice wie http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Linux-Neuling> sorry
<Linux-Neuling> wird gemacht :-(
<Rochvellon> ist ja kein ding :)
<Rochvellon> wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, denn im irc ist es doof zu lesen, insbesondere, wenn es mehrere zeilen sind :)
<Linux-Neuling> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418387/
<stevieh> hmm... kann es sein, dass du ein datei in /etc/reader.conf.d/ hast? Wenn ja paste die mal bitte
<Linux-Neuling> ich muss dazu sagen das das ganze schon mal kurz gelaufen ist. hatte nach mehrere versuche alle treiber deinstalliert neu gestartet und von vorne angefangen.
<Linux-Neuling> mal ne blöde frage wie komm ich da hin :-(
<stevieh> ls -la /etc/reader.conf.d
<Rochvellon> Linux-Neuling: oder im dateimanager unter dateisystem - /etc/reader.conf.d
<Linux-Neuling> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Linux-Neuling> im dateimanager komme ich nur auf meine eigenen daten :-(
<Linux-Neuling> sorry gefunden
<Linux-Neuling>  da sind 3 dateien drin
<Linux-Neuling> libase_drive , libccidtwin und libgempc410
<stevieh> mach mal cd /etc/reader.conf.d in nem terminal
<Linux-Neuling> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418392/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> keine ahnung, wo das ASEDrive Dingens her kommt?
<stevieh> das ist auf jeden Fall irgendwie nucht gut
<Linux-Neuling> kann ich das einfach löschen ?
<stevieh> was hast du denn nach der kaan anleitung installiert?
<Linux-Neuling> nichts nur die treiber die da angegeben gewesen sind
<Linux-Neuling> linux-source, linux-headers-server, libccid,
<Linux-Neuling> libpcsclite1, libpcsc-perl, pcscd, GScriptor 
<Linux-Neuling> habe das einzeln kopiert und in der suche von softwarcenter eingegeben und alles was angezeigt wurde habe ich installiert 
<Linux-Neuling> war das falsch :-(
<stevieh> alles per apt?
<Linux-Neuling> apt ????
<Linux-Neuling> na im softwarcenter
<Rochvellon> !apt -> Linux-Neuling 
<stevieh> ah, ok.
<stevieh> :-)
<Rochvellon> hrmp
<Rochvellon> Linux-Neuling: apt in die software-verwaltung von ubuntu, die die installation und deinstallation von paketen managed
<Rochvellon> -in +ist
<stevieh> wie heisst der HBCI Reader nochmal genau?
<Linux-Neuling> kaan
<stevieh> der heisst sicher nicht nur kaan
<Linux-Neuling>  KAAN TriB@nk
<Linux-Neuling> anzeige ist V79,23
<Linux-Neuling> scheint die softwarversion zu sein
<Linux-Neuling> von kobil
<setra> hallo, mysqlhotcopy probleme, bin ich hier richtig?
<stevieh> Linux-Neuling: ok, sorry ich brauch jetzt zeit, hab noch was anderes gerade zu tun
<Linux-Neuling> ok danke trotzdem für die hilfe
<TheInfinity> setra: vielleicht. beschreibs mal, ansonsten ist da aber mysql auch ein guter anlaufpunkt.
<stevieh> vielleicht hab ich nachher nochmal zeit
<Linux-Neuling> ich schmeiße noch mal alle treiber runter und versuche es noch mal von neuen
<stevieh> das sieht alles ganz machbar aus
<Linux-Neuling> es ging ja schon mal kurz
<Linux-Neuling> also muss es irgendwei laufen
<TheInfinity> Linux-Neuling: sieht sehr lauffähig aus, aber nicht ohne bastelei.
<Linux-Neuling> na toll :-( hoffendlich bin ich nicht zu alt um noch auf ein neues betriebssystem um zu steigen und das noch zu begreifen :-(
<stevieh> Linux-Neuling: du kannst mal die dateien in reader.conf.d wegsichern und dort löschen.
<Linux-Neuling> ok
<Linux-Neuling> reicht es wenn ich ein unterordner anlege und sie da reinschiebe ?
<stevieh> leg lieber einen ordner obendran an und mach den leer
<Linux-Neuling> ok
<setra> ich würde gern das command mysqlhotcopy verwenden, hab aber das problem das im namen ein . (Pünktchen) ist und somit als databasename@002eafterdot als file abgelegt wird und somit scheitert das cmd immer mit database nicht gefunden
<TheInfinity> setra: schon mal probiert das als „namen“ zu übergeben?
<TheInfinity> also mit gänsefüsschen?
<LetoThe2nd> setra: geschmackvolles escapen hilft da
<setra> TheInfinity, ja hab ich ...keinerlei effekt
<TheInfinity> setra: dann im string escapen?
<setra> LetoThe2nd, werd ich probieren 
<setra> tja, wie soll ich einen . escapen ?!?
<TheInfinity> setra: im zweifel immer mit \. ;)
<setra> database.ext wär der name dann als 'database\.ext'
<setra> ok ... war wohl nix dann hab ich im output ..could not retrieve database\.ext tables .. unknown database 'database\.ext' ....
<TheInfinity> setra: deine db hat ne ext? wieso das? btw? Oo
<TheInfinity> mysql erlaubt kein . im datenbanknamen.
<TheInfinity> bzw es ist scheinbar aus kompatibilitätsgründen erlaubt, aber es wird seeeeehr von abgeraten.
<TheInfinity> weil für gewöhnlich datenbank.tabelle gilt. weswegen man mit punkten in datenbanken nur in probleme rennt.
<setra> TheInfinity, du hast so recht....
<x2xx3x> hallo, ich hab 12.4 auf nem medion mit win7 und 2 festplatten installiert. der pc gehört bem kumpel von mir und blöderweise bekomm ich nach erfolgreicher installation die meldung: missing operating system. win7 liegt auf sdb1 und 12.4 auf sda2, swap wäre sdb4. was tun? usb installation.
<u-boot> bootloader installieren ? 
<u-boot> wär mein vorschlag
<x2xx3x> hab ich schon gemacht, kein erfolg. kanns am usb3 port liegen oder am uefi?
<x2xx3x> bei mir hats funktioniert- hab aber auch kein uefi
<bekks> Du hast den bootloader nicht in den Bootsektor installiert.
<x2xx3x> ok? ich habs auf sdb2 installiert, stimmt. beim 2. mal nun
<bekks> Wieso auf sdb2?
<bekks> Das klingt alles völlig durcheinander :)
<x2xx3x> hmm, dort liegt auch 12.4 dachte ich schreibs nicht in nen windows sektor damit ich keine troubles hab mit windows7 booten 
<bekks> Das ist alles völlig durcheinander.
<x2xx3x> kacke, ich wurde aber bei der installation nicht gefragt wohin ich grub haben will, was mich irritiert
<x2xx3x> mein rechner fragte mich schon :)
<bekks> Ich würde aufgrund des Durcheinanders tatsächlich alles neu installieren.
<x2xx3x> ok, win7 ist aber nicht betrofren oder, wenns auf ner völlig anderen platte liegt?
<bekks> Welche Partitionen hast du denn wo?
<x2xx3x> moment ich bin gleich soweit, schreib zum Glück von meinem Handy und kann live genaue Angaben machen
<x2xx3x> sda: 1 primär 104.9mb ntfs, 2 primär 40.0Gb ext3 (für linux), 951Gb unbenannt (wirs später wieder ntfs für normale daten), 4 primär 8Gb Swap, 3 primär 1,1Gb ntfs (Kein plan was das ist)  Die 2. Platte: sdb 128Gb ntfs (Windows7). Windows war früher auf sda, wurde aber verschoben weil sdb ne SSD ist.
<bekks> Wieso ist die Reihenfolge der Partitionen nicht konsistent?
<bekks> Ah, und ihr habt die SSD für Widnows verschwendet.
<bekks> Bootsektor zum Booten ist und bleibt sda, nicht sdb.
<x2xx3x> du meinst die reihenfolge 1243 in den partitionen? weil 1 und 3 schon da war und aus 2 wurde 2 und 3. ja leider haben wir die SSD an Win7 verschwendet. linux versucht er halt mal. wenns ihm taugt wirds sich mal seinen platz bekommen :P
<x2xx3x> sprich den bootloader nach sda. ist die partition egal oder darf es keinesfalls über die von win7 erstellte, an und für sich unsichtbare sda1 sein?
<dasjoe> Bootloader in den Bootsektor von sda
<x2xx3x> ok
<dasjoe> Also eben nicht in eine Partition einbetten
<x2xx3x> passt verstanden, dann lass ich mal die installation durchlaufen :)
<bekks> Wenn du grub in sda1 installierst, wird Windows nicht mehr booten.
<x2xx3x> jetzt bin ich verwirrt, ist der MBR der ersten platte nicht sda1?
<bekks> Nein.
<Rochvellon> nein, das ist sda
<x2xx3x> ahaa
<bekks> sda1 ist die erste PArtitions.
<bekks> Partition.
<bekks> Der MBR ist der Bootsektor einer Festplatte.
<x2xx3x> dh, ich seh den mbr gar nicht in der partitionierungstabelleß
<x2xx3x> ?
<bekks> Den sieht man nie.
<bekks> Das ist der BOOTSEKTOR.
<bekks> Die ersten 448 Bytes einer Festplatte sind der Bootsektor, die nächsten 64 Byte halten die erste primäre Partitionstabelle.
<x2xx3x> achsoo, da hab ich grad wieder was gelernt. daxhte die minipartition von windows ist der mbr. -.-
<bekks> Und erst danach kommt die erste Partition.
<x2xx3x> ok, ok
<bekks> Die "Minipartition" ist die Windows-Systempartition, ohne die Windows nicht startet.
<bekks> Wenn Du da irgendwas reininstalliert hast, grub oder sonstwas, kannst du Windows auch nochmal neu installieren.
<x2xx3x> bzw, mit ner cd reparieren?
<bekks> Das kannst du versuchen. Das muss aber vor der Ubuntuinstallation erfolgen.
<x2xx3x> ok
<x2xx3x> dann maxh ich das noch schnell :) zum glück läuft noch nix :)))
<x2xx3x> lol die windows version der system recovery ist nicht kompatibel??? das war doch das installationsmedium?
<x2xx3x> shit?
<bekks> Nein, war es nicht.
<bekks> Die Windows Recovevry CD ist eine Wiederherstellungsmedium, kein Installationsmedium. Glückwunsch.
<x2xx3x> warum konnte mein kumpel dann ne neuinstallation machen? laut seiner aussage?
<bekks> Weil er das System so wiederhergestellt hat, wie es auf der Recovery-CD drauf war/ist.
<x2xx3x> würd ne gebrannte win7 funzen?
<bekks> Das ist eine Wiederherstellung, keine Installation.
<bekks> Was bedeutet "funzen"?
<x2xx3x> lol
<x2xx3x> funktionieren
<bekks> Ah. Wenn Du keine Installationscd hast, kauf Dir eine.
<x2xx3x> hab eine, die ist halt nicht offiziell aber müsste zur reparatur geeignet sein.
<bekks> Zum Einen ist das illegal, zum anderen nicht ubuntusupportrelevant :)
<bekks> Windows muss sauber booten, dann installierst Du Ubuntu, Grub in den MBR von sda und hast ein Dualboot.
<x2xx3x> ok, verstehe. dann renn ich mal 2 bezirke weiter und versuchs zumindest
<dasjoe> <bekks> Ah. Wenn Du keine Installationscd hast, kauf Dir eine. ← So nicht nötig, wenn man eine Windows 7-Lizenz hat kann man sich die ISOs direkt von Microsoft ziehen: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/x/x/4789ffda-14d7-419c-92cf-662b56ef408c
<kubine> Title: WINDOWS 7 DOWNLOAD FROM DIGITAL RIVER DOESNT SEEM TO BE WORKING - Microsoft Community (at answers.microsoft.com)
<dasjoe> Aber nu ist er ja schon losgerannt :)
<bekks> dasjoe: Ja, wenn man eine hat. :P Und VÖLLIG irrelevant in diesem Channel.
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Bei mir ist immer noch dieser Bug, bzw. ein sich gleich auswirkender, vorhanden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021. Ich nutze Ubuntu 13.10 x64 mit Cinnamon als Oberfläche. Alles up-to-date.
<NTQ> Der Workaround mit der /etc/systemd/logind.conf funktioniert auch nicht bei mir.
<bekks> NTQ: Wenn der Bug noch vorhanden ist, schreibs in den Bug rein.
<NTQ> bekks: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das da rein passt, weil ich ja kein xfce nutze.
<bekks> Benutzt du den xfce4-power-manager?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Was Benutzt Du denn für Ubuntu?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Steht da oben: Ubuntu 13.10 mit Cinnamon. uname -a: "Linux tp-w530 3.13.7-031307-generic #201403240156 SMP Mon Mar 24 05:57:41 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<bekks> Und einen mainline kernel.
<bekks> NTQ: Benutzt du den xfce4-power-manager?
<NTQ> Nein, ich hab ja gar nichts von xfce installiert. Ich hab damals zuerst Ubuntu 13.04 Gnome3 installiert, dann Cinnamon hinterher, und mittlerweile auf 13.10 upgegraded.
<bekks> Wenn du das nicht benutzt - wie kommst du auf die Idee, von dem Bug betroffen zu sein?
<bekks> NTQ: Hast du in Wirklichkeit ein Mint?
<NTQ> Weil ich bei mir genau das selbe passiert wie im Bug beschrieben. Egal wie ich es in den Energieoptionen einstelle. So hab ich den Bug eben gefunden.
<NTQ> Nein, Mint hab ich nicht.
<NTQ> Also ich hab gegoogelt und das hab ich im launchpad gefunden. Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt noch nicht alle Dupletten durch.
<bekks> Es sind keine Dupletten.
<bekks> Wenn du kein xfce4-power-manager benutzt, hat das auch nichts mit xfce4-power-manager zu tun.
<bekks> Dürfte logisch sein, oder?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Sieht nach nem sehr zusammengebasteltem System aus.
<bekks> Wenn Du Cinnamon benutzt, was nichtmal in den Ubunturepos ist, und damit ein Problem hast - nunja. Dann wende Dich auch bitte an Support von Cinnamon.
<NTQ> Ja, macht Sinn. Aber systemd hab ich trotzdem, oder? Ich habe das so verstanden, dass es eigentlich an dem liegt. Und notfalls nehmen wir den Bug einfach dazu, dass ich euch besser erklären kann, was mein Problem ist. ;)
<bekks> In dem Fall: Linux Mint.
<bekks> ubuntu hat kein systemd.
<bekks> NTQ: Ich bezweifele immer mehr, dass du ein Ubuntu hast.
<NTQ> Also Cinnamon ist doch in den Paketquellen. Das sagt sogar das Wiki, nämlich ab 13.04
<bekks> Ist es nicht.
<bekks> Lies mal den von Dir verlinkten Artikel: "Die jeweils aktuellste Version ist über ein "Personal Package Archiv" (PPA) [2] erhältlich."
<NTQ> Ja, aber trotzdem ist irgendeine ältere Version ja trotzdem in Ubuntu, oder nicht?
<bekks> Nein?
<dasjoe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=cinnamon
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- cinnamon (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Oh, tatsächlich. Ich habe selbst gerade mal gesucht.
<NTQ> danke
<NTQ> Hab schon kurz an mir selbst gezweifelt
<bekks> Wie kommst du darauf, dass du systemd hast?
<NTQ> Weil ich da irgendwelche Libraries mit dem Namen installiert habe. ;) Zugegeben kein besonders festes Indiz...
<bekks> NTQ: Welche Libraries?
<NTQ> in /lib/systemd halt irgendwas. Außerdem dachte ich, dass es eine Manpage zu systemd-logind gibt, dass es dann auch systemd gibt.
<bekks> NTQ: Schieb bitte mal ein ls -lr /etc/apt/sources.list.d in einen Pastebin, zusammen mit einem lsb_release -a und einem cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<NTQ> Aber nicht von den Dateinamen verwirren lassen. http://nopaste.info/89d197104d.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> Das ist ein sauber vebasteltes System.
<NTQ> Wieso? Da ist doch nichts ungewöhnliches. Ich bin halt keiner, der das Teil nur zum Surfen nutzt.
<bekks> Wenn du meinst.
<jokrebel> raring und saucy gemischt ist sehr wohl ungewöhnlich.
<NTQ> Das ist nirgendwo raring drin.
<NTQ> Ich hab ja gesagt: Nicht von den Dateinamen verwirren lassen.
<NTQ> Nach dem Upgrade von 13.04 von 13.10 hat sich der Inhalt der Dateien geändert, aber der Dateiname nicht.
<NTQ> So blöd bin ich jetzt auch nicht. Ich bin ja kein Linux-Neuling mehr.
<NTQ> Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht genau, worauf ihr hinaus wollt. Wo könnte ich denn noch schauen bezüglich meinem Problem, dass er immer in Standby geht, wenn ich den Deckel schließe?
<bekks> Energieeinstellungen, im BIOS oder deinem DE.
<NTQ> Da hier ja Gnome3 und Cinnamon installiert sind, gibt es zwei mal Energieeinstellungen im Menü. Bei beiden ist das richtige eingestellt. Im BIOS kann man dazu nichts einstellen. Was heißt DE?
<bekks> Desktop Environment.
<jokrebel> re - sorry hatte nen Ausfall - war was?
<NTQ> Lustig ist auch, wenn ich meinen Bildschirm per Tastenkombination sperren. Denn dann muss ich ihn wieder doppelt entsperren. Zuerst kommt der Login-Screen von Cinnamon, nach der Eingabe des Passwortes blitzt oft kurz der Desktop auf und dann will Gnome3 anscheinend auch nochmal, dass ich entsperre. Das sieht man am Design und dem Hintergrundbild, der bei Gnome3 ein anderer ist.
<NTQ> jokrebel: In meinen Paketquellen sind nur saucy-Sachen. Nur die Dateinamen heißen noch raring, weil das vor dem Upgrade zu 13.10 schon so war.
<bekks> Dann laufen zwei screen locker.
<NTQ> Ich würde auch gerne Gnome3 einfach komplett deinstallieren und nur noch Cinnamon nutzen. Nautilus hab ich schon gekickt. Aber wenn ich dann mit dem gnome-control-center weiter machen will, dann will er plötzlich sau viel neue Pakete installieren: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/6444947/
<kubine> Title: Kann ich Nautilus deinstallieren, wenn ich Cinnamon nutze? › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das sieht nach einem völlig verbastelten System aus, weil da wild irgendwelche Pakete aus irgendwelchen PPA installiert werden.
<bekks> Ich würde das ding neu aufsetzen.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Aha - mir sieht das trotzdem zu verbastelt aus, als dass ich da ne große Hilfe sein könnte. <OT> was ist so toll an Cinnamon dass man das unbedingt erhalten will obwohl es aus den "offiziellen" schon wieder verschwunden ist </OT>
<NTQ> Weil mir Gnome und Unity nicht gefallen. Da müsste ich erstmal ewig nach irgendwelchen Extensions suchen, damit es wieder halbwegs so aussieht wie ich das will.
<bekks> Ab Juli musst du Dir sowiesoo was anderes suchen, weil dann der Support für 13.10 ausläuft. :)
<stevieh> hehe
<NTQ> Verbastelt ist da nichts. was habt ihr denn für Probleme? Ich habe nur ein paar Quellen drin, damit ich die neusten Versionen von Kdenlive, Handbrake, SimpleScreenRecorder, Blender, Cinnamon, Chrome und Nvidia-Treibern haben kann.
<bekks> Da ist alles mögliche verbastelt. Irgendwelche Cinnamon PPA, sonstwas für PPA, Mainlinekernel, mehr als ein Screenlocker aktiv.
<NTQ> Weil Ubuntu halt immer sau langsam ist mit neuen Version von allem möglichen.
<David1977> Hallo zusammen...bisher war es immer so, wenn ich mich mit Putty auf einem Ubunturechner einlogen wollte und das als root möchte, dass ich vorher schon unter einem angelegten User "sudo passwd root" eingegeben habe, danach ein passwort vergeben konnte und bei der nächsten Putty Sitzung konnte ich mich entsprechend einloggen....
<David1977> Hat sich das bei 14.04 irgendwie geändert?
<stevieh> nein hat es sich nicht
<bekks> David1977: Es hat sich nichts daran geändert, dass der root Account be Ubuntu deaktiviert ist.
<David1977> ok...wenn ich ihn aktivieren möchte, dann muss ich das wie ich oben gesagt habe, machen, oder?
<stevieh> genau
<David1977> Damit kann ich mich dann aber leider nicht einloggen
<David1977> Gemacht habe ich das schon
<NTQ> bekks: Das ist das Cinnamon-PPA, was auch im uu-wiki so angegeben ist. Und weil die Paketquellen von Ubuntu halt immer so ewig weit hinter her hinken.
<stevieh> dann ist doch alles gut
<David1977> nein...ich kann mich halt nicht via putty einloggen
<David1977> zumindest nicht als root
<stevieh> David1977:  aber du hast doch gerade gesagt, es geht, wenn du root ein passwort vergibst.
<LetoThe2nd> ich tippe mal auf sinnvolle defaults in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config.
<NTQ> Und dass zwei Screenlocker aktiv sind... Dafür kann ich auch nichts. Ich hab einfach Cinnamon aus den Ubuntuquellen installiert und später per PPA geupdatet. Sonst hab ich nichts herum gebastelt.
<David1977> Ja...er nimmt das Passwort an, aber ich kann mich dann mit dem Passwort nicht einloggen...da sagt er mir dann "zugang verweigert"
<LetoThe2nd> man könnte ja mal in die datei reinschauen, was da so steht. :)
<David1977> mache ich gerade ;)
<NTQ> Aber ich merke schon. Ihr schiebt wieder alles darauf, dass man ja angeblich alles verbastelt hätte. Ihr werft hier mit Argumenten um euch, die aus der Luft gegriffen sind.
<bekks> David1977: Der root Login per SSH per PAsswort ist wie auch früher deaktiviert.
<NTQ> Soll ich etwa halbjährlich mein Ubuntu neu installieren? Da hat doch keine Bock drauf.
<David1977> ok, kann ich nicht rein schauen...liegt wahrscheinlich an der minimal installation, die ich gemacht habe
<David1977> Dann geht das wahrscheinlich so einfach gar nicht
<bekks> NTQ: Niemand zwingt Dich Du zu irgendwas. Und uns zwingt niemand zu Support von verbastelten Systemen. Mich zumindest nicht.
<bekks> David1977: Doch. Lies was ich schrieb.
<bekks> David1977: "Der root Login per Passwort ist deaktiviert."
<David1977> ja...ich habe den root user auch schon aktiviert...oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch?
<David1977> mit sudo passwd root
<bekks> David1977: Ja. Ich rede vom SSH LOGIN.
<David1977> ah, ok
<David1977> jetzt verstehe ich
<bekks> Warum aktivierst Du das?
<David1977> Ich muss da was testen...ist für eine XBMC installation und einen Fehler den ich gefunden habe. Dafür müsste ich mal root sein um Daten auf die lokale Disk zu kopieren
<David1977> Das mache ich halt mit WinSCP
<David1977> er kopiert aber nicht, wenn ich nicht root bin
<bekks> Muss man nicht.
<bekks> Kopier die Daten als User dorthin, wo der User Schreibrechte hat.
<David1977> läuft
<David1977> danke...manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ;)
<David1977> dann hat sich das auch mit dem root erledigt
<David1977> Ich hätte auch dem entsprechenden Ordner entsprechende Rechte geben können, oder?
<David1977> also den, in den ich schreiben wollte, es aber zuerst nicht ging
<bekks> Ja.
<David1977> danke dir!
<jokrebel> NTQ: Man muss Ubuntu nicht halbjährich neu installieren wenn man bei einer einigermaßen Standardinstalltion bleibt. Zu viel PPAs verderben nun mal eventuell den Brei. Sie dazu auch die Warnungen auf den Wikiseiten bezüglich Fremdquellen. Die jetzt Ubuntu anzulasten ist nicht ganz fair - nicht ganz fein.
<bekks> Dass viele der Pakete aus dem letzten Post offensichtlich aus Fremdquellen stammen, spielt dabei ja nur eine Nebenrolle ;)
<NTQ> jokrebel: Mir ging es einfach darum, dass man bei Ubuntu oft sehr lange warten muss bis mal eine neue Version von einem Programm raus kommt, wenn man nur die offiziellen Paketquellen nutzt. Deswegen nutze ich eben die PPAs. Aber die haben alle nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, dass mein Laptop in Standby geht, wenn ich den Deckel schließe. Allerhöchstens das Cinnamon PPA könnte da mit rein spielen. Ansonsten ist da nichts verbastelt. D
<k1l> NTQ: sorry, aber dann hast du das release system von ubuntu nicht verstanden. vlt solltest du dich lieber mit einem bleeding edge rolling release rumschlagen
<jokrebel> NTQ: <OT> vielleicht wärst Du mit Deiner Versionitis bei einer Rolling-Release-Distribution besser aufgehoben. 
<ring0> wenn upstream nicht so gammeln würde, wäre rolling-release noch schöner ;)
<k1l> NTQ: und dass cinnamon nicht ganz ohne ist hat z.B. zur Folge, dass cinnamon aus den Quellen von debian und ab 14.04 aus ubuntu geflogen ist.
<NTQ> Mir geht's nur um ein paar Programme, wo ich die neusten Features nutzen möchte. Den Rest des Systems habe ich lieber stable. Dass mein Kernel 3.13 ist, war ein Test zusammen mit den Leuten aus #nouveau, weil der nicht richtig bei mir läuft. Ich hab gestern nur aus Versehen 3.13 gestartet. Normalerweise hole ich den anderen.
<jokrebel> NTQ: "nur ein paar PPAs" hat schon so manchem das Genick gebrochen. Wir wissen nicht was diese ganzen PPAs an Deinem System noch so alles ausgetauscht gegen deren version haben.
<k1l> NTQ: cinnamon als DE ist leider nicht "nur ein paar programme"
<jokrebel> NTQ: Stable aber trotzdem SID geht nun mal meist schief
<NTQ> Ja, aber weil Cinnamon bei 13.10 in den offiziellen Quellen ist, hatte ich gehofft, dass da jemand Rat weiß.
<bekks> Dumm nur, dass du nicht die Version aus den Ubunturepos nutzt.
<NTQ> Ja, in dem Fall ist das wohl schlecht, aber nicht dumm. Weil die Version in den Repos hat so einige Macken.
<bekks> Und PPA Versionen sind hier nicht supported. 
<jokrebel> NTQ: Was Du hast, hat mit Ubuntu nur noch entfernt zu tun IMHO. Sorry.
<bekks> Damit können wir das Thema dann auch komplett abschliessen.
<NTQ> Ja, das verstehe ich. Aber fragen schadet nicht. Und ich weiß natürlich, dass ihr das alles nur freiwillig hier macht. ;)
<NTQ> Ich hätte aber direkt eine neue Frage. ^^
<NTQ> Ich bin ein Freund der Taskleiste, einer Schnellstartleiste und Menüs im Fenster. Das Menü links bei Unity oder Gnome3 gefällt mir so nicht. Gibt es Sammlungen für Extensions für Gnome3, die ein ähnliches Gesamtbild erschaffen wie das bei Gnome2 noch der Fall war?
<bekks> Hoffentlich nicht, weil Gnome2 unwiderruflich tot ist.
<ring0> kannst mal gnome-classic probieren
<NTQ> Es darf ja Gnome3 sein, aber ein etwas anderes Handling bitteschön.
<jokrebel> konnen wir das Offtopic-Gerede nun vielleicht endlich hier im Supportkanal beenden bitte?
<ring0> NTQ, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME3_Fallback-Modus
<kubine> Title: GNOME3 Fallback-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> ansonsten kannst du auch mal bei xfce (xubuntu) vorbeischauen
<NTQ> Xubuntu hab ich auf meinem alten Thinkpad. Das hat aber auch ein paar Macken, z.B. mit dem Sound, der nach dem Standby nicht mehr geht. Aber das Problem gehe ich wann anders mal an...
<k1l> NTQ: das sind keine kausalzusammenhänge
<ring0> NTQ, mal einen blick auf den link geworfen?
<NTQ> Ja
<ring0> ist das nicht was du suchst?
<NTQ> Ich bin dabei mir das genauer anzuschauen, Blogs, Videos, usw.
<TomWokim> Hallo zusammen, will mal wieder Ubuntu installieren. > Aktuelle Distri auf SSD, dann eine Virtual Machine und darin Windows Ultimate 64 bit. Hier mein System: http://www.pasteall.org/50828. Muss ich da mit Problemen rechnen?
<kubine> Title: PasteAll.org (at www.pasteall.org)
<jokrebel> TomWokim: Was erwartest Du? Dass jemand sagt, ja genau die selbe konstellation hab ich hier ohne/mit problemen am laufen? Schau in der hardwaredatenbank und/oder problier es erstmal mit ner LiveCD.
<jokrebel> !hcl > TomWokim 
<kubine> TomWokim: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<TomWokim> Ok, schau ich dann erst mal.
<TomWokim> Noch en Frage: Ich war früher immer mit dem Nick 'animax' hier unterwegs. Hatte jetzt die irc-Seite aufgerufen im Browser, dann öffnete sich sofort der irc-Client und ich war mit 'TomWokim' angemeldet. Wie das? Und wie komme ich zurück zu meinem alten Nick?
<TomWokim> Bin auf einem ganz anderen System unterwegs als früher ...
<bekks> "/nick animax"
<bekks> Oder konfigurier deinen IRC Client richtig. :)
<TomWokim> "/nick animax"
<bekks> Ohne "".
<TomWokim> mh ... wafr wohl nix
<TomWokim> The nickname “animax” is already in use, use the /nick command to pick a new one
<bekks> Ja, also hat den jetzt jemand anderes.
<TomWokim> Ich bin ja auf ganz anderem System. Kann ich einfach den Client verlassen und mich gezeilt  mit 'animax' anmelden?
<TomWokim> Ich weiß noch nciht mal, wie ich in den Client gekommen bin ... Habe nur die gespeicherte url aufgerufen. Dann öffnet sich ChatZilla mit dem Ubuntu-Channel. ChatZilla ist allerdings garncihtn installiert ...
<bekks> Kannst du nicht. Lies nochmal:
<bekks> "The nickname ⤜animax⤝ is already in use, use the /nick command to pick a new one"
<bekks> Und wenn chatzilla nicht installiert wäre, könnte es sich nicht magisch öffnen.
<TomWokim> Habe nur in der Browser-Adresszeile 'irc://freenode/ubuntu-de' eingetippt und bestätigt. Kein Eintrag in der Systemsteuerung.
<TomWokim> Programm ist also nicht installiert.
<bekks> Was auch immer die Systemsteuerung damit zu tun haben soll.
<TomWokim> Dort stehen die installierten Programme.
<bekks> chatzilla ist Teil des Browserpakets.
<TomWokim> Ah, ok.
<TomWokim> Also in Firefox 28.0 enthalten, ja?
<bekks> "< bekks> chatzilla ist Teil des Browserpakets"
<TomWokim> Ok.
<TomWokim> Habe mal die Links durchgeguckt. Teilweise finktionieren sie ncht mehr. Alles andere ist sehr unübersichtlich. Ich suche z.B. eine einfache Auflistung aller Grafikkarten, die vom aktuellen Ubuntu unterstützt werden.
<TomWokim> Ich habe zwar eine Liste mit nvidia-gefunden. Da war meine Grafikkarte aber ncht bei. Bedeutet das also, ich kann mein Vorhaben vergessen?
<bekks> Was für eine Liste?
<bekks> Wovon genau redest Du?
<bekks> Du hast einen Rechner, und willst darauf Ubuntu installieren?
<TomWokim> Ich rede von dem Link zu der Hardware-Komponentenliste, der mir oben gegeben wurde.
<TomWokim> Meine Karte ist nicht dabei.
<bekks> Welche Karte hast Du denn?
<bekks> In der Liste stehen auch nicht alle Karten drin.
<TomWokim> MSI N580GTX Lightning XE, GeForce GTX 580, 3GB GDDR5
<bekks> "Nvidia GTX580".
<TomWokim> Nicht die normale. Die mit 3 GB RAM:
<bekks> Das spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<bekks> Die Karte wird von den Nvidia-Treibern seit Anfang 2013 unterstützt.
<TomWokim> Wo finde ich denn diese Info?
<bekks> Erster Googletreffer bei "nvidia gtx580 ubuntu".
<bekks> Die aktuelle Treiberversion 331 listet die Karte auch als unterstützt auf.
<TomWokim> Na ja, man hat mich oben an die Hardware-Datenbanken verwiesen ..
<bekks> Macht doch nichts. Jetzt hast du doch noch mehr Informationen bekommen?
<TomWokim> Die aktuelle Version ist 335.23.
<bekks> 337.12
<TomWokim> Wie sieht es mit dem Xeon-Prozessor aus? Intel Xeon E3-1240 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150.
<bekks> Warum sollte der nicht supported werden?
<TomWokim> Der sit erst vom Herbst letzten Jahres.
<bekks> Das macht nichts. Das ist ein Intelprozessor.
<TomWokim> Ok.
<TomWokim> Vielleicht noch eine Frage: Beim Graphic-Tablet kommt mir Ubuntu auch nicht in die Quere?
<TomWokim> Wacom Intuos Pro L Graphic Tablet
<bekks> Ob es funktionieren wird, ist eine andere Frage :)
<jokrebel>  TomWokim Was genau spricht gegen einen einfachen Test mit ner LiveCD?
<TomWokim> Habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.
<bekks> Dann wird es mal Zeit.
<jokrebel> ...wie vor der HCL schon geschrieben.
<TomWokim> Das ist eine Bootable?
<TomWokim> Rechner damit starten?
<bekks> TomWokim: Wenn sie es nicht wäre, wäre es keine Live-CD oder?
<TomWokim> Ok.
<bekks> TomWokim: Die Fragen sind beide sehr sinnfrei.
<TomWokim> Und mit der Virtual Machine und Windows Ultimate 64 bit käme kein Problem auf mich zu?
<TomWokim> Also, wenn ich Ubuntu dann istalliert hätte ...
<bekks> Mit was für einer Virtual Machine?
<TomWokim> Windows 7 Ultimate
<TomWokim> Ähm, VM Ware, keine Ahnung. Virtual Box?
<bekks> Deine Wahl?
<TomWokim> Tipp von Semper Video.
<bekks> Vergiss solche Videos.
<bekks> Ein für alle Mal.
<TomWokim> VM Ware auf Ubuntu, Win rein.
<bekks> Entweder hast Du eine Lizenz für VMware Workstation, oder du benutzt das kostenlose Virtualbox.
<bekks> Erstere kostet etwa 200 Euro.
<TomWokim> Ja, meine ich ja. Würde das gehen mit Virtual Box?
<bekks> Warum sollte das nicht damit gehen?
<bekks> Hast Du Dich wenigstens schonmal schlaugemacht, was das eigentlich ist? :)
<TomWokim> Ja, eine Software, die es mir ermögllicht, ein OS in einem OS zu installieren.
<bekks> Damit ist die Frage dann beantwortet.
<bekks> :)
<TomWokim> Ok.
<TomWokim> Also ich werde es versuchen. Melde mich dann, wenn wieder Fragen auftauchen. Danke.
<TomWokim> afk
<SpeeFak> hat jmd ne idee wie ich diese headerbar beim nautilus in ubuntu gnome 14.04 abstelle bzw die alte ansicht wiederbekomme ?
<SpeeFak> mit dem nautilus kann man so nichts mehr machen, nichtmal nen minmize button is da, gescheigen denn dein menü oder kontextmenü und die nautilus eignenschaften zu fnnen
<bekks> Der Minimize Button ist in der globalen Titelleiste.
<x2xx3x> hi erneut, ich konnte den mbr von windows leider nicht retten. Dafür hab ich nun Ordnung gemacht was die Partitionen angeht. Auf der 1TB-Platte sind nun 40Gb ext3 primär formatiert, für linux. Am Ende selbiger Platte hab ich 8 Gb Swap eingerichtet, alles dazwischen ist freier unzugewiesener Speicherplatz. Sdb enthält nun den MBR von Win7 und eben Win7. Bevor nun Blödsinn passiert: wohin bitte den Bootloader installieren? Sry fÃ
<bekks> Deine Umlaute sind kaputt :)
<bekks> Wohin Du den Bootloader installieren sollst, sagte ich Dir vorhin dreimal.
<x2xx3x> Ja sorry und ich habs mir mit den ganzen sda,sdb 123, 4231... niiicht gemerkt :(
<x2xx3x> Bitte, bitte noch 1mal. liebschau :)
<bekks> Windows hat den MBR auf die erste Platte installiert, von der gebooted wird. Wenn also nur die SSD eingebaut war, ist der jetzt auf sdb. Wenn die HDD auch eingebaut war, als sda, ist der auf sda.
<bekks> x2xx3x: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x2xx3x> MBR ist auf sdb vor dem win7, stimmt. Die HDD war abgehängt bei der Intallation.
<bekks> JEDE Festplatte hat einen MBR.
<bekks> JEDE einzelne auf der Wellt.
<bekks> *Welt.
<bekks> Da die HDD eingebaut war, hat Windows seinenn Bootloader in den MBR von sda geschrieben, und nicht auf sdb.
<x2xx3x> Stimmt.
<x2xx3x> nein eben nicht. die tb platte war nicht angeschlossen. und wird als sda angezeigt. sdb trägt win7 + winloader
<x2xx3x> jetzt stimmts
<bekks> Jetzt stimmt was?
<x2xx3x> auch wenn die platte abgesteckt war, heisst die auf die ich win7 gepackt hab sdb
<bekks> Natürlich. Weil sie am zweiten Port angeschlossen ist.
<bekks> Du musst uns aber auch alles erklären, was du da tust - abstecken, anstecken, was auch immer.
<x2xx3x> sda ist die 1Tb mit linux und dort soll nun der bootloader von linux hin. (?)
<bekks> Dann mach das doch so?
<x2xx3x> Ok, danke. Pfhu mir qualmt der Kopf heut schon.
<bekks> Von der einfachen Information "Der MBR ist nicht die erste Partition"? :) Mehr gabs nicht an wichtigen Informationen heute. :)
<x2xx3x> Ne von der ganzen Benennerei und doppelt-schauerei damit nicht nochmehr kapputgeht. Daneben musste ich noch Windosisch benutzen, womit ich fast noch garnix zu tun hatte. :) Das blieb einfach nicht hängen bis zum Schluss :D
<x2xx3x> Dickes Danke nochmal!!
<animax> Hallo zusammen, bin hier gerade bei der Inst. von Ub 12.04. Es wird mir nur meine HDD angezeigt als Option. Die SSDs nicht. Es soll aber auf eine der beiden SDDs.
<bekks> An welchem Controller sind die SSD angeschlossen?
<animax> ASCI
<bekks> "ASCI"?
<bekks> Was soll das sein?
<animax> Wie heißt es denn noch?
<k1l> ide oder sata
<bekks> Sag du es uns wo und wie du die angeschlossen hast.
<nagetier> AHCI, vermute ich.. was aber nicht die Antwort wäre :)
<animax> AHCI, ja.
<animax> SATA.
<bekks> Was nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage ist.
<k1l> animax: mach mal ein terminal auf und mach ein "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten kleines L) und zeig das hier im pastbin
<animax> Ich hab Ubuntu doch noch gar nicht installiert.
<bekks> Die Installationscd hat ein Terminal.
<nagetier> animax, ein Terminal lässt sich dennoch öffnen
<k1l> animax: du hast doch gerade ein live system laufen, oder?
<animax> Nein, ich bin in der Inst.-Routine.
<k1l> es geht erstmal jetzt darum informationen zu sammeln um zu sehen was da bei dir los ist.
<bekks> Von der Live-CD.
<animax> Ich starte mal die Live-CD.
<bekks> Was hast du denn aktuell gestartet?
<animax> Wie komme ich ins Terminal?
<bekks> Wovon installierst Du?
<animax> CD.
<bekks> WAS für eine CD?
<bekks> Live-CD?
<animax> Ich hab jetzt den Desktop.
<bekks> Das nennt man Livecd.
<animax> Ja.
<bekks> Schön.
<animax> Wie komme ich jetzt ins Terminal?
<bekks> In dem Du es startest.
<animax> Ja, es sieht alles anders aus. Finde es nicht.
<bekks> Es sieht so aus wie ein Ubuntu.
<bekks> Es hat ein Menü, auf das man raufklicken kann...
<k1l> strg+alt+t
<animax> danke
<animax> Oh Mann, kriege noch nikcht mal eini Minus-Zeichen hin. Was ist mit der Tastatur?!
<bekks> Sie ist auf Englisch eingestellt.
<animax> Da kommt ein Schrägstrich.
<animax> Ja, hab ich mir gedacht.
<k1l> ß oder ' müsste - sein
<bekks> setxkmap de
<animax> So, pastebin geht leider nciht, weil ich ja erst am Installieren bin.
<bekks> setxkbmap de
<bekks> Wieso sollte dann ein Pastebin nicht funktionieren?
<bekks> Mach einen Browser auf und benutz Pastebin.
<animax> Was ist setxkbmap de?
<bekks> Ein BEfehl fürs Terminal.
<animax> www.pasteall.org/50829
<bekks> Ich sehe da drei erkannte Festplatten.
<bekks> Und auf allen Festplatten ist schon Windows, et al drauf.
<animax> Nein, auf einer SSD ist noch nichts.
<bekks> Laut deinem Paste sind auf allen Festplatten Partitionen angelegt.
<animax> 80 GB nicht zugewiesener Speicher.
<animax> Auf eienr SSD ist Win + Software-Partition. Auf der anderen 30 GB Partition + dann leer.
<animax> Die HDD ist in Partitionen aufgeteilt.
<bekks> Warum ist auf der zweiten SSD ein GPT Label?
<animax> Ich weiß nicht, was das ist.
<bekks> Du hast das angelegt.
<animax> Nicht bewusst.
<bekks> Unter Windows auf "als dynamischen Datenträger" konfiguriert. Ganz bewusst sogar, weil das nicht von alleine passiert.
<animax> Wie gesagt, es sind 80 GB noch nicht zugewiesen. Ansonsten sagt mir GPT nichts.
<bekks> Ich sagte Dir gerade, was du getan hast, unter Windows.
<animax> Ist das jetzt ein Problem?
<bekks> Ja, ist es. Deswegen wird der freie Platz nicht erkannt.
<animax> Diue zweite SSD kann komplett für Ubuntu verwendet werden.
<animax> Die erste SSD wurde auch nicht erkannt.
<animax> Geht es irgendwie weiter?
<animax> Muss ich zurück in Win und da was ändern?
<animax> hage, jemand zuhage?
<nagetier> animax, du kannst mit fdisk die Partition unter /dev/sdb löschen und dann den Installer neu starten
<animax> Wie kriege ich Zugriff auf fdisk?
<nagetier> animax, 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb'
<nagetier> animax, kontrolliere dein Vorgehen .. fdisk ist nicht zimperlich auch Daten/Partitionen zu löschen die evtl. noch gewollt sind
<k1l> (hatte reconnect) warum nicht einfach gparted wenn er schon im live desktop ist?
<animax> Soll ich lieber in Win die Partitionen löschen und dann nochmal die Ubuntu-Inst. starten?
<nagetier> animax, ist nicht nötig
<nagetier> k1l, würde auch gehen, stimmt
<animax> Dann starte ich nochmal die Installation.
<nagetier> animax, du hast die GPT gelöscht?
<nagetier> :)
<animax> Nein, noch nicht. Ich dachte, ich soll die Partitionen löschen?
<nagetier> animax, ja, innerhalb von fdisk
<bekks> Und vorher muss man die Partitionen löschen.
<k1l> und setz direkt ein mbr/dos partitionstable
<animax> Es heiß, es geht auch mit GParted. Wenn ich die Inst. starte, dann wird mir in dritter Stelle eine Option angezigt, wo ich die Partitionen löschen kann. 
<animax> Ist das nicht GParted?
<nagetier> animax, ok, ist auch möglich
<animax> Ich bin jetzt in der Partitionsübersicht für sdb.
<animax> Ich sehe meine vergebenen Volumina.
<animax> Die leeren 80 GB und die 30 GB NTFS.
<bekks> Partitionen. Du hast keine Volumes im Einsatz.
<animax> Ja, meinte ich ja.
<animax> Nächster Schritt?
<nagetier> animax, du solltest Linux auf sdb installieren können
<k1l> (du kannst auch den installer aus dem desktop heraus starten)
<animax> '/dev/sdb1' auswählen und löschen? Und dann '/dev/sdb2' löschen?
<nagetier> animax, wo kommt sdb2 her?
<animax> Das sind die 30 GB NTFS.
<nagetier> animax, /dev/sdb1 löschen.. dann ein Partitionsschema wählen
<animax> Nicht erst alle Partitionen auf der SSD löschen?
<k1l> alles auf sdb löschen
<k1l> dann ein MBR/DOS partitionstable anlegen., dort dann ubuntu installieren
<animax> Auch die Einträge mit 'Freier Speicherplatz'?
<animax> Gibt's zweimal. Jeweils 1 MB.
<nagetier> animax, der ird sich auf 120GB vergrößern wenn du /dev/sdb1 löscht
<nagetier> *wird
<nagetier> animax, dann was k1 sagt
<nagetier> *k1l
<nagetier> oder direkt, dann ist /dev/sdb1 nämlich auch weg :)
<animax> Werde gerade etwas unsicher. sda und sdb bezeichnen mit Sicherheit die beiden physikalischen Speichermedien, also die SSDs, ja? Das heißt sda ist auf jeden Fall die eine SSD und sdb die andere. Es kann nciht sein, dass z.B. sda1 und sdb2 auf ein und derserlben SSD sind, oder?
<animax> Sorry wegen der doofen Fragen ...
<k1l> deine erste annahme ist richtig
<nagetier> animax, das ist nicht möglich.. sda und sdb beschreiben unterschiedliche physikalische Medien
<animax> Ok.
<idiot_> Das Master-Gerät am ersten IDE-Anschluss bekommt den Buchstaben a (/dev/sda) Das Slave-Gerät am ersten IDE-Anschluss bekommt den Buchstaben b (/dev/sdb) 
<animax> Habe jetzt sdb1 u. sdb2 gelöscht. Jetzt nochmal sdb?
<bekks> idiot_: Das ist so nicht richtig.
<bekks> idiot_: Das erste Blockdevice des ersten erkannten Controllers erhält den Devicenode sda. Das nächste Device dann sdb, etc.
<idiot_> das steht im Wiki
<nagetier> animax, jetzt "Eine neue leere DOS Partitionstabelle anlegen" .. sollte so ähnlich heißen
<animax> Also nicht nochmal extra sdb löschen?
<nagetier> animax, sdb sollte mit deinem Vorgehen leer sein
<animax> So, jetzt steht da 120034 MB.
<nagetier> animax, ein pastebin wäre nochmal ganz gut
<animax> Von was?
<nagetier> animax, fdisk -l
<idiot_> bekks: Kannst du das korrigieren?
<idiot_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datentr%C3%A4ger
<kubine> Title: Datenträger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<idiot_> bekks, Ok, sry obendrüber stehts noch für satas. nvm
<bekks> idiot_: Das passt doch alles da. Es sind die Benennungsregeln für die versch. Typen aufgeführt.
<animax> nagetier: www.pasteall.org/50830
<bekks> Da ist immer noch eine GPT Partition auf sdb.
<nagetier> animax, öhm, falscher link?
<animax> Ja, sehe ich.
<nagetier> animax, ich sehe da keine Änderungen
<nagetier> animax, du musst deine Änderungen noch übernehmen, also in der GUI
<animax> Im Installations-Fenster?
<nagetier> Ja.
<animax> Durch 'Beenden'?
<nagetier> Dann wirst du die Routine aber nochmal starten müssen
<animax> Wie soll ich die Änderungen übernehmen?
<animax> Durch welchen Befehl?
<nagetier> animax, wenn du dir sicher bist alles erledigt zu haben.. erstelle das Schema, und mach dann so weiter
<nagetier> die Überprüfung mit fdisk -l muss dann nicht sein
<animax> Ich habe vorhin die Partitionen gelöscht und eine neue Partitionstabelle erstellt. Warum werden die Änderungen nicht angezeigt?
<nagetier> animax, weil das nur temporär ist
<nagetier> du musst es auch ausführen lassen
<animax> Was heißt 'erstell das Schema'?
<animax> Wie?
<animax> Wie ausführen?
<nagetier> animax, die Ubuntu-Partitionen erstellen nach deiner Auswahl.. sprich /(root), /home .. und ggf. mehr
<animax> Ich möchte keine speziellen Einstellungen vornehmen. Ubuntu soll sich jetzt von alleine installieren. Die gesamte SSD ist ja frei.
<bekks> Trotzdem musst du Ubuntu sagen dass es das tun soll.
<nagetier> animax, dann hast du dazu eine Auswahl unter dem Installer
<nagetier> animax, den genauen Wortlaut kann ich dir nicht aus dem Kopf sagen, der ist aber erkennbar
<animax> Der orangefarbene Balken steht auf 'Freier Speicherplatz'. Soll ich jetzt auf 'Installieren' klicken?
<animax> Habe einen Absturz. GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<setra> hallo, ich möchte ein file kopieren, aber nur wenn sich der inhalt geändert hat, unabhängig von last access, time, modified etc. mit rsync am besten
<animax> Bildschirm schwarz.
<animax> Er arbeitet irgendwas ab, aber nix passiert.
<bekks> setra: Dann mache das doch?
<stevieh> setra: man rsync und ganz scharf auf -c gucken.
<setra> bekks, mit rsync kopiert er mir das file immer, da immer die letzte zugriffszeit modified flag geändert wird, aber der inhalt bleibt immer gleich... einfach fad, bei 10MB und delta=0
<idiot_> setra live-synchronisation oder wie?
<animax> Maus is weg. Am besten starte ich mal neu.
<nagetier> animax, ja, mach das mal
<k1l> setra: rsync kann auch md5sum checken oder so
<k1l> setra: -c etc in der manpage
<nagetier> animax, dann sende mal direkt fdisk -l 
<nagetier> +in einem pastebin
<stevieh> setra: und mit --size-only kannst du nur auf länge überprüfen, was logischerweise sehr viel schneller geht und weniger last erzeugt...
<animax> kurz afk
<setra> *, danke mal ich habs nun mit --size-only probiert und es scheint zu funktionieren, aber da hab ich kein delta geprüft nur die grösse halt und die timedate sache ignoriert...md5/sha1 wär noch nit schlecht
<animax> nagetier: 'direkt'?
<stevieh> setra: -c und manpage lesen
<setra> stevieh, jaja ich woman(izer)
<nagetier> animax, nach dem Neustart.. ohne den Installer zu starten.. Konsole auf, fdik -l absetzen und in ein pastebin
<animax> nagetier: Ich habe einen 27 Zoll-Monitor mit 2560x1440. Kriege ich eventuell Grafik-Abstürze während der Installation, wenn Ubuntu noch gar keine Grafikkarten-Treiber hat?
<stevieh> nein
<animax> nagetier: 'ohne den Installer zu starten'. Zu spät ...
<nagetier> animax, wenn der so startet, sollte das auch laufen.. aber ich kenne dein Problem leider auch.. versuche es einfach nochmal
<nagetier> animax, dann brich das ab
<idiot_> animax, welche Grafikkarte?
<animax> NGTX580 mit 3 GB RAM:
<nagetier> animax, sollte das nochmal passieren, verwende direkt den nicht-grafischen Installer.. was sich im Startmenue auswählen lässt
<animax> Ich muss jetzt erstmal in den Live-Modus zurück ...
<idiot_> oder vor der Installation nvidia-Treiber installieren. Auf jeden Fall aber nach der Installation
<animax> Die beiden SSDs standen jedenfalls auch dieses Mal nicht zur Verfügung.
<k1l> animax: du kannst auch die installation von dem desktop aus machen
<k1l> du musst nicht jedes mal hin und her wechseln
<animax> Da war gerade eine Meldung, leider ist sie schon weg. 'Restricted Drivers available. In order to ...'
<animax> Also fdisk ist wie immer ...
<nagetier> animax, dann führe das jetzt bitte in fdisk alles aus
<animax> GPT immer noch da.
<animax> Wie?
<bekks> So wie vorhin.
<nagetier> animax, 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb' - ausführen
<nagetier> animax, dann d, dann w, dann q
<nagetier> dann den Installer starten
<animax> Oh mein Gott. Was? d,w,q?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> animax, schau innerhalb von fdisk mit h (help) nach, wenn du mehr darüber wissen möchtest
<animax> fdisk arbeitet nicht GPT.
<nagetier> gibt es gdisk?
<animax> Ich soll GParted verwenden.
<nagetier> Nein!
<nagetier> :)
<animax> Steht da ...
<nagetier> ja, ok.. schau ob es gdisk gibt
<animax> Also 'sudo gdisk /dev/sdb'?
<nagetier> korrekt
<setra> *, danke leute es hat sich aufgeklärt, denn bei jedem zugriff wird der letzte zeitpunkt des zugriffs im file abgelegt, als letzte zeile und somit ... aber -c --size-only is der renner...
<animax> www.pasteall.org/50833
<nagetier> animax, war denn gdisk vorhanden?
<nagetier> konntest das besagte alles durchführen?
<animax> Sieht man das nicht im pastebin?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du hast keinerlei Änderungen gespeichert.
<animax> 'Building a new sun disklabel' usw.
<nagetier> Oo
<animax> Ich verstehe nicht.
<bekks> Wieso tust du es dann?
<bekks> Von alleine passiert das nicht.
<nagetier> animax, sorry.. was tat sich denn nach dem 'sudo gdisk /dev/sdb' ?
<k1l> animax: mach doch bei sdb einfach mal ein vernünftiges DOS partitionstable drauf. mit dem gpt kram gibt das nur probleme wie du siehst
<animax> Das ist das Ergebnis von 'sudo gdisk /dev/sdb' ...
<k1l> das sag ich dir schon seit anfang an.
<animax> Mehr nicht ...
<nagetier> animax, sende mal ein gdisk -l
<animax> Habe ich doch gerade.
<bekks> Hast du nicht.
<bekks> Du hast ein fdisk -l geschickt.
<animax> ach so.
<nagetier> animax, wir haben hier ein "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l" von dir bekommen
<animax> www.pasteall.org/50834
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> Du musst gdisk natürlich beenden, bevor du einen neuen Terminalbefehl eingibst.
<nagetier> animax, du solltest fdisk zuvor verlassen
<nagetier> animax, mit q
<animax> Einfach Terminal schließen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> q drücken.
<animax> ẁww.pasteall.org/50835
<bekks> Also gibt es kein gdisk
<bekks> Vorhin sagtest du, das gäbe es.
<nagetier> ok, der Befehl ist nicht vorhanden.. zieh das dann doch in GParted durch
<animax> Is ja auch mal was.
<animax> Wo kriege ich das her?
<nagetier> das sollte im Startmenue vorhanden sein
<animax> Wo befindet sich das?
<animax> Startup Applications?
<animax> Software Center?
<animax> Schhon wieder der Bildschirm wech.
<nagetier> animax, nimm den nicht-grafischen Installer ..starte neu, wähle den im Bootmenue aus.. und sag dann bescheid
<animax> Das ist ein anderes ISO, muss ich neu brennen, oder?
<animax> Alternate-CD?
<Fuchs> acidpeak_: hier sollst Du es probieren
<acidpeak_> mal ne kurze frage, kann es leider nicht über google finden, wie kann ich denn per terminal die display einstellungen "extend to the right" aufrufen
<acidpeak_> <acidpeak_> xrandr ist scheinbar die löstung
<acidpeak_> Fuchs:  zu viele tabs
<Fuchs> acidpeak_: z.B. xrandr --output FOO --auto --right-of BAR 
<acidpeak_> http://pastebin.com/DrUJPeAR
<Fuchs> FOO und BAR sind mit den Outputnamen (z.B. LVDS, VGA-N, ...) zu ersetzen
<kubine> Title: xrandr --current Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2646 x 768, maximum 32767 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> acidpeak_: gibt dafuer auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR   und eine ganze menge toller graphischer Frontends, damit man das nicht auf der Kommandozeile bauen muss
<kubine> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> animax, nicht das ich wüsste.. das lässt sich vor dem Booten auswählen
<animax> idiot_: Wie kann ich denn VOR der Installatiion die nVidia-Treiber installieren?
<bekks> animax: Das ist unnötig.
<bekks> animax: Zumal sie dein Installationsproblem nicht lösen werden.
<acidpeak_> Fuchs:  leider zeigt er mir kein consolen beispiel an , xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --right-of LVDS1 funzt jetzt erste sahne
<acidpeak_> wie bekomm ich hdmi1 nun aus ? 
<animax> bekks: Mein Bildschirm schmiert ja ständig ab. Das befördert den Installationsprozess nicht gerade ...
<Fuchs> warum willst Du den aus, wenn Du einen _erweiterten_ Bildschirm willst? 
<bekks> animax: DESWEGEN sollst du ja den nicht-graphischen Installer starten.
<acidpeak_> Fuchs:  ich bau mir gerade ein udev script, beim einstecken und abstecken des hdmi kabels
<Fuchs> acidpeak_: also prinzipiell  xrandr --output FOO --off
<Fuchs> acidpeak_: aber dann bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob Du wirklich einen _erweiterten_ Bildschirm willst. Wenn doch: siehe oben. 
<animax> bekks: Werde ich versuchen, wenn kein Weg dran vorbeigheht. Hört sich aber noch komplizierter an.
<acidpeak_> weil ich immer das problem habe, wenn ich vergesse "extend to the right" zu deaktivieren, mein panel immer zu hälfte verschwindet und ich das nicht rückgängig machen kann
<Fuchs> brav daran denken, im script wirst Du vermutlich die DISPLAY Variable setzen muessen, damit das sauber greift   (je nach dem was das Ding ausfuehrt und wie) 
 * Fuchs hat was aehnliches fuer seine Dockingstation
<bekks> animax: Viele Alternativen hast Du nicht.
<acidpeak_> Fuchs:  geht 1 a danke!
<acidpeak_> nie wieder probleme mit den display :P
<acidpeak_> gn8
<animax> bekks: Ich habe ja erwähnt, dass im Live-Modus kurz eine Meldung bzgl. Treibern angezeigt wurde, die verfügbar seien. Angenommen, die Grafik bleibt nach dem Installieren der Treiber stabil. Wie komme ich dann in GNU Parted, um die Partition vorzubereiten?
<nagetier> animax, lade dir eine der "Alternate-CD" unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Precise_Pangolin herunter
<kubine> Title: Precise Pangolin › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> animax: Über das Startmenü. So wie man es Dir vorhin sagte.
<animax> bekks: Ja, danke. Leider weiß ich nicht, wo sich das befindet.
<animax> Tipp?
<nagetier> animax, der GUI Installer wird bei dir nicht fehlerfrei durcharbeiten
<nagetier> nimm den non-GUI
<animax> Wie gesagt, ich habe vorhin eine Meldung verpasst. Vielleicht geht es ja, wenn ich diese Treiber lade, dien da erwähnt waren.
<nagetier> also.. nein, das wird so nicht laufen
<animax> Irgendwie scheue ich vor einem non-GUI zurück.
<bekks> Manchmal muss man die Maus auch mal loslassen.
<nagetier> animax, die ist ebenso selbsterklärend
<animax> Ok, wie komme ich im non-GUI-Installer in GNU Parted?
<animax> Ich muss morgen weitermachen ...
<nagetier> animax, da dann nur auf der Konsole.. 
<bekks> gar nicht. weil man das alles über fdisk macht, in der textconsole.
<animax> Nicht, dass ich wieder von vorne anfange.
<bekks> Bisher hast du nichts gemacht. Also noch nicht mal angefangen.
<nagetier> bekks, fdisk will doch aber die GPT nicht behandeln
<animax> bekks: Du hast aber mitbekommen, dass fdisk nicht mit dem GPT-Teil harmoniert, ja?
<bekks> Deswegen legt man ja auch ein DOS Label an.
<bekks> So wie das tausend mal gesagt, aber ignoriert wurde.
<animax> bekks: Ich habe alle Schritte befolgt. Wenn du zu eingehenderen Erklärungen nicht willens bist, dann halte dich doch einfach raus. Ich kann mit dem Begriff DOS-Label nichts anfangen.
<idiot_> sry, war afk. Das mit dem NVidia-Treiber war zur Sicherheit gedacht, da nouveau Probleme mit manchen Grafikkarten hat, um es nicht zu Problemen während der Installation kommen zu lassen
<bekks> animax: Wie du wahrscheinlich merkst, halte ich mich bereits deutlich raus. Aber da man Dir allles 5 Mal sagen muss, sage ich zu deinen Problemen in Zukunft nichts mehr. Viel Glück.
<animax> bekks: Ich gebe mir hier Mühe, ein Ubuntu zum Laufen zu kriegen - schade genug, dass sich an den Hürden und Barrieren nichts geändert zu haben scheint - und habe dafür nicht alle Zeit der Welt.
<animax> bekks: Danke. Besser so.
<bekks> animax: Ja, vor allem für meine Nerven.
<jokrebel> animax: Meckern bringt aber auch nicht weiter.
<idiot_> #shotsfired
<animax> jokrebel: Na ja, es sind nur Haltungen von Menschen, die mich aufbringen ... Aber das verfliegt auch wieder. Ich mag so eine elitäre Elfenbein-Turm-Attitüde nicht ... 
<bekks> animax: Dass du dreimal hintereinander gemacht Änderungen nicht gespeichert hast, hast nichts mit den Fehlern anderer zu tun.
<bekks> *gemachte
<animax> bekks: Du hätetst mir ja mal verraten können, WIE ich die Änderungen abspeichere ...
<bekks> Dir wurde ein Weg genannt, den hast du abgelehnt.
<k1l> animax: warum hast du nicht einfach die GPT partitionstabelle gelöscht und eine DOS tabelle angelegt? wenn du fiesen Windows kram einstellst und dann meckerst dass ubuntu ja nicht mit dem windows speziellen kram umgehen kann ist wirklich nicht die feine art
<idiot_> animax, hast du denn die Alternate, Server, oder Desktopversion eig?
<k1l> animax: sudo parted /dev/sdb -> mklabel msdos -> quit
<animax> Also, ich bemühe mich ja schon mitzukommen lol ... Ich schrieb oben, dass ich mit dem Begriff DOS-Label nichts anfangen kann. 
<k1l> animax: DOS-label ist das gegenteil von GPT. und GPT macht dir gerade das leben schwer
<animax> Ich habe auf den Button 'Partitionstabelle anlegen' geklickt.-
<animax> Wenn danach nichts passiert ist, was kann ich dafür?
<k1l> du musst auch auf anwenden klicken
<k1l> nur "einstellen" macht noch nichts
<animax> Vielen Dank. Das hat mir keiner gesagt.
<bekks> Doch. Mindestens 5 Mal.
<bekks> Lies es nach.
<animax> Der Begriff 'Anwenden' taucht in disem Chat-Faden hier das erste Mal auf. Habe gerade die Such-Funktion bemüht.
<jokrebel> animax: Seis drum - das "anwenden" hättest Du auch selbst entdecken können und benutzen (oder nachfragen) sorry, dass wir uns nicht grade alle im Installer befinden. *seufz*
<bekks> Dann ist der GEdankesprung von "Speichern" zu "Anwenden" wohl zu gross. *shrug*
<animax> jokrebel: Ist nicht schlimm. Aber ich mache in einer solchen Situation wirklich KEINEN Schritt, der hier nicht abgesegnet wurde. Habe zu viel Angst, mir was zu zerschießen.
<animax> Dafür bin ich im Umgang mit Linux viel zu unsicher.
<animax> Ich muss jetzt Schluss machen. Ich danke auch trotzdem für eure Hilfe.
<jokrebel> animax: Aber zu erwarten, dass die Supporter hier die Installation die _Du_ grade fährst live auch durchzuspielen, nur um Dir _jeden_einzelnen_Schritt_ sicher vorzukauen geht IMHO zu weit.
<bekks> Der ist schon weg.
<jokrebel> war ja klar...
<idiot_> Hä?
<idiot_> es gibt tatsächlich ssds mit IDE-Anschluss?
<bekks> Das heisst "Wie bitte..." :P
<bekks> idiot_: Ja, und offtopic ist es auch.
<werner2> nice kickout
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-15
<LupusE> g'morgen
<jokrebel_> Wenn ich, wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ImageMagick#Bilder-mit-Wasserzeichen-versehen beschrieben einen Text einfüge, klappt das auch soweit. Wenn der Text allerdings einen Apostroph (habe alle 3 Versionen ' ' ` vesucht) enthält. klappt das nicht direkt. Kann man das irgendwie trotzdem lösen?
<kubine> Title: ImageMagick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> jokrebel_: Versuch mal ''
<jokrebel_> bekks: sind das nochmal andere? Dacht da gibts nur 3. Zumindest find ich auf der Tastatur nur über der # und oben neben dem ß sowas. Auf welchen Tasten liegen die dann?
<bekks> DAs sind nicht andere, aber manche Zeichen muss man je nach Kontext doppelt angeben.
<bekks> Also statt ' einfach ''
<bekks> Oder gar ''' damit das Programm denkt, das ' stünde in zwei ''
<sven^_> hey... hab hier folgendes Problem: http://codepad.org/pD9SZKV3  Bis auf uralte Bugs finde ich bei Google nichts. Was tun?
<kubine> Title: Plain Text code - 7 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<geser> hast du das Paket "dictionaries-common" installiert?
<sven^_> der Fehler tritt auf, wenn ich das tun will
<sven^_> u.a.
<sven^_> also wenn ich apt-get install --reinstall dictionaries-common mache, bekomme ich den gleichen Fehler
<emlvis> der befehl ist schon seit spätestens precise nicht mehr in den paketquellen zu finden
<geser> sieht so aus, dass das Paket schon länger nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde :(
<sven^_> hmm. Das heisst? Hab leider wenig Ahnung von Ubuntu
<emlvis> sekunde
<sven^_> (ist übrigens 13.10)
<emlvis> sven^_, ansich kannste da nicht viel machen
<sven^_> ich kann halt grad nichts mehr wirklich installieren und so...
<jokrebel_> bekks: Ah ok, werd ich probieren. Danke
<emlvis> sven^_, du müsstest myspell wieder deinstallieren
<sven^_> ich versteh das nicht ganz.. das ist doch n Bug von 2011, oder?
<sven^_> warum gibts den immernoch?
<emlvis> sven^_, bzw. hast du nur dieses eine wörterbuch installiert?
<emlvis> sven^_, hunspell ist der nachfolger von myspell, kann aber die myspell-wörterbücher weiterverwenden
<sven^_> wie find ich das raus?
<sven^_> ok, danke. Ich guck mal
<emlvis> sven^_, ok das funktioniert so oder so nicht
<sven^_> \o/
<emlvis> sven^, :$ sudo apt-get purge myspell-st
<sven^> emlvis: danke. Scheint zu gehen
<emlvis> sven^, damit sollte das paket entfernt sein
<emlvis> jetzt können wir uns mal überlegen, wie wir das anständig installiert kriegen
<sven^> naja, wenn hunspell der Nachfolger ist, sollte das schon passen
<sven^> davon abgesehen brauch ich das glaub gar nicht
<sven^> also das myspell
<emlvis> sven^, für hunspell gibt es aber für die sprache kein wörterbuch
<sven^> ja, ich glaub halt das myspell kam von irgendwoher als Dependency
<sven^> wenn ich es irgendwann wirklich brauche, setz ich mich damit auseinander
<sven^> passt also jetzt erstmal. Danke
<emlvis> ok
<tp440> Hallo, hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem Thinkpad L440. Angeblich ist das Touchpad ja schlecht. Lässt sich die Sensivität nicht konfigurieren?
<emlvis> tp440, wenn das touchpad als solches erkannt wurde, dann lässt sich auch die empfindlichkeit einstellen
<tp440>  emlvis Danke, das hört sich gut an
<k1l_> tp440: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14175/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu on Lenovo ThinkPad L440 | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> die kritik an dem touchpad richten sich eher an die hardware. nicht an die software/treiber
<tp440> k1l_: Es wird ja die bemängelt, dass das Touchpad schon reagiert, wenn man mal mit dem Ärmel drankommt. Lässt sich das nicht Softwareseitig korrigieren?
<emlvis> tp440, ja - auf die ein oder andere weise
<mikaZ> Hallo Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 LTS , Ich bekomme seit Tagen während der Anmeldung ein "Unkown code ovk48" ??? kann mir hier jemand helfen ? 
<emlvis> mikaZ, hast du irgendwas nachinstalliert und in den autostart gelegt?
<k1l_> mikaZ: welches ubuntu genau? welcher desktop?
<mikaZ> ich habe nix in der Autostart gelegt, ich nutze lts 12.04-3
<mikaZ> desktop gnome 
<setra> higgins, ich würd gern im bash ein logfile in /var/log/test.log schreiben aber es scheint nicht so einfach zu sein, weil ich kann kein config im /etc/rsyslog.d/test.conf mit einem custom content wie test.* -/var/log/test.log zum laufen bringen.
<setra> sorry higgins war nicht gemeint
<setra> ich würd gern im bash ein logfile in /var/log/test.log schreiben aber es scheint nicht so einfach zu sein, weil ich kann kein config im /etc/rsyslog.d/test.conf mit einem custom content wie test.* -/var/log/test.log zum laufen bringen.
<setra> es kommt immer die fehlermeldung keine facility gefunden ?!?
<setra> wie kann ich eine log facility erstellen
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits, gibt es einen sicheren Weg, um verdächtige Word-Attachments zu öffnen? Nur den Text zu bekommen (ohne Formatierung) wäre mal ausreichend
<bekks> Gamoder_: Windows-Viren sind unter Linux ungefährlich.
<emlvis> mikaZ, ist die fehlermeldung so korrekt? google findet dazu praktisch gar nichts
<mikaZ> emlvis ich bekomme die meldung kurz nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe unter meinem loginnamen
<Gamoder_> bekks: Das weiß ich schon, aber die Datei könnte ja auch eine Sicherheitslücke in LibreOffice ausnutzen
<emlvis> Gamoder, dann solltest du die nicht mit LO öffnen?
<Gamoder_> Ja eh, aber womit dann?
<emlvis> Gamoder, irgendwas, dass doc bzw. docx konvertiert in reinen text z.B.
<Gamoder_> ja ... genau sowas würde ich suchen
<emlvis> Gamoder, "catdoc" kann z.B. die inhalte nach stdout ausgeben
<emlvis> das könnte man in eine textdatei umleiten
<emlvis> Gamoder, docx2txt.pl (http://docx2txt.sourceforge.net) wäre dann eine andere interessante möglichkeit
<kubine> Title: Docx to Text convertor (at docx2txt.sourceforge.net)
<emlvis> Gamoder, docx sind übrigens nur zip-komprimierte XML-Dateien
<Cliff123> Gamoder_: Oder eine VM bzw. Sandbox benutzen
<emlvis> da kann man *.dox einfach in *.zip umbennen und dann entpacken
<Gamoder_> emlvis: catdoc funktioniert mal gut, danke
<emlvis> Gamoder, aber halt nur für doc, nicht für docx
<Gamoder_> Cliff123: das will ich mir dafür nicht antun. War ein "Bewerbungsschreiben", wo ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, ob komplett inkompetent und falsch adressiert (ist aber einmal wirklich passiert) oder bösartig
<Gamoder_> Macht nichts, war ein .doc
<emlvis> wenn catdoc installiert ist, kann man die dateien übrigens auch im pager (less) öffnen
<Gamoder_> nett
<emlvis> less kann übrigens auch text aus pdf ausgeben
<jokrebel_> nils_2: bin grad erst dazugekommen; aber wieso nutzt Du 12.04.3 und nicht 12.04.4? 
<emlvis> jokrebel_, 12.04.4 wird es erst mit LTS Enablement Stack
<emlvis> also saucy kernel und xserver
<jokrebel_> quatsch
<emlvis> jokrebel_, der bezeichnung nach schon
<emlvis> alle anderen pakete werden natürlich unabhängig aktualisiert
<emlvis> aber die point releases unterscheiden sich tatsächlich in kernel- und xserver-version
<jokrebel_> hab mehrere 12.04er am laufen und alle per normaler dist-upgrade-funktion auf 12.04.4
<emlvis> jokrebel_, und welcher kernel läuft?
<jokrebel_> 3.2.0-60-generic-pae 
<emlvis> jokrebel_, das halt nicht der kernel in 12.04.4 :)
<emlvis> das installationsmedium kommt mit 3.11
<jokrebel_> und Description:Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS - _keine_ Mauellen Eingriffe getätigt. Nur immer brav dist-upgrade.
<emlvis> jokrebel_, da beschwer dich bitte bei canonical
<emlvis> das nicht meine schuld
<emlvis> die haben den quatsch mit dem LTS Enablement Stack eingeführt
<jokrebel_> ja klar. Der lief ja auch mit 12.04.1 und vorher so.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Damit kriegt man dann eben nicht den Kernel aus 12.04.4
<bekks> jokrebel_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<emlvis> jokrebel_, wenn sich jetzt jemand eben die 12.04.3 installiert hat, wird automatisch der raring-kernel verwendet
<jokrebel_> den muss man ja auch nicht unbedingt haben, aber wer 12.04.3 hat, hat IMHO nicht alle Updates eingespielt.
<bekks> Richtig. Und deswegen installiert man den LTS enablement stack. Und hat dann 12.04.4
<emlvis> jokrebel_, stimmt … sofern er das jetzt wirklich im system nachgeeguckt hat
<emlvis> die meisten orientieren sich dann doch am installationsmedium
<jokrebel_> _Ich_ will und brauch den ja auch gar nicht, bin aber der Meinung, daß  nils_2 Ubuntu nicht up-to-date ist.
<nils_2> aha. und wie kommst du darauf jokrebel_ ?
<emlvis> lol
<jokrebel_> nils_2: Deshalb? -> 15:09 < mikaZ> ich habe nix in der Autostart gelegt, ich nutze lts 12.04-3
<jokrebel_> oh - Nickfail
<nils_2> jenau
<emlvis> damit hast du aber ellegant die schärfe aus der diskussion genommen
<emlvis> ich zumindest bin gerade deshalb angenehm amüsiert :)
<nils_2> wenn ich helfen konnte ;-)
<emlvis> ich sage, auf wiedersehen!
<jokrebel_> *facepalm* der war ja schon beim ersten post weg. Also TAB-Fail
<jokrebel_> sorry für die Verwirrungen. Man sollte nicht nebenher mitsupporten versuchen.
<nils_2> vielleicht solltest du einen besseren irc client nutzen *hehehe
<Conan174> nabend, ich hab ein kleines problem, ich hab rum gespielt jetzt bekomme ich nur noch ein blackscreen stats xfce/lxde, könnte mir jemand helfen? ist eine vm innstallation
<k1l_> kommt drauf an was du rumgespielt hast.
<Conan174> beim einlogen "lubuntu.nexus7" aus gewählt -.-
<k1l_> dann wähle halt nur lubuntu aus
<Conan174> würde sehr gern aber ich komme nciht in den login screen
<k1l_> strg+alt+f1, dann einloggen und dann "sudo lightdm restart"
<Conan174> hmm wieder blackscreen
<k1l_> warum hast du ein lubuntu.nexus7 als session? 
<k1l_> was hast du rum gespielt?
<Conan174> warum wird das erstellt?
<koegs> was hast du gemacht?
<Conan174> 19:21	Conan174	beim einlogen "lubuntu.nexus7" aus gewählt -.-
<k1l_> Conan174: iirc, kommt das nicht einfach so auf das system
<koegs> was hast du zuletzt gemacht das dieser eintrag erstellt wurde?
<Conan174> lubunbtu innstalliert
<Conan174> als metpack
<Conan174> metapack
<k1l_> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/lubuntu-nexus7-session-verlassen/
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu Nexus7 Session verlassen › LXDE und andere Fenstermanager › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> warum auch immer du das auf deinem system hast
<Conan174> also DAS frag ich mir ich auch...
<Conan174> ok danke leute, ich komm wieder rein
<setra> hallo, bräuchte kurz hilfe bei rsyslog templates. warum wird mein template nicht erkannt ? im rsyslog.conf hab ich $template test "Msg: %msg%\n" nächste zeile *.* /var/log/msg.log;test... und sobald ich das rsyslog restarte dann test template not found
<setra> btw.. ich verwende das 5.8.11 welches bei ubuntu 13.10 dabei ist
<gazzer> benutzt jmd ubuntu in kombi mit ltsp-server 5.5.1?
<k1l_> warscheinlich jemand, der 14.04 als beta einsetzt. oder ein PPA nutzt
<sprotte24> Moin
<sprotte24> Ich bin hier, weil ich mir Hilfe erhoffe, ein vorhandenes Notebook 
<sprotte24> Toshiba Satellite A100-649 mit Windows XP 
<sprotte24> auf Linux umzustellen.
<sprotte24> Und ich verstehe noch fast nix von Linux
<ppq> sprotte24, mit einem so betagten gerät empfiehlt sich Xubuntu oder sogar Lubuntu
<sprotte24> ppq: hab ich auch gehört, u.a. soll am 17.4. ne 14.4. Release-Version erscheinen?
<sprotte24> xubuntu?
<ppq> ja, xubuntu ist ein ubuntu mit anderer grafischer oberfläche - die viel ressourcenschonender ist
<k1l_> sprotte24: ja, am 17.4. kommt die 14.04 raus. bei sei einem alten gerät am besten direkt Lubuntu nutzen
<k1l_> hat auch das windows XP look
<ppq> und es lohnt sich, auf 14.04 zu warten
<sprotte24> Wenn ich umstelle, möchte ich natürlich, dass die wesentlichen Geräte wie LAN, WLAN, GRafik, Sound, USB fünktionieren
<sprotte24> wie erreiche ich das?
<ppq> derweil kannst du dich aber schonmal per live-system einleben
<ppq> normalerweise musst du nichts dafür tun und alles funktioniert sofort, die chancen dazu stehen bei einem älteren gerät auch sehr gut
<k1l_> sprotte24: das meiste sollte funktionieren. manchmal gibt es ausnahmen aber dann kann man genau gucken
<sprotte24> wo genau bekomme ich die passende live-CD? Eine .iso?
<k1l_> sprotte24: die desktop install isos sind auch live-cds. die kann man am besten auf einen usb stick packen
<k1l_> !downloads > sprotte24 
<kubine> sprotte24: Informationen zu Downloads finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads
<sprotte24> welches nehme ich für mein altes XP-Notebook? 
<sprotte24> Und wie bekomme ich es auf einen USB-Stick, so dass es auch startbar ist?
<bekks> !usb > sprotte24 
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> sprotte24: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sprotte24> geht das auch, wenn ich USB nicht als Bootlaufwerk auswählen kann?
<k1l_> oha, so alt ist die kiste?
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<sprotte24> Mit meinem linuxorientierten Notfall-Linux von heise kann das Notebook nichts anfangen, auf modernen Systemen klappt es.
<|Frodo|> sprotte24: mach es dir einfach, verschwende eine CD und brenn das iso
<ppq> jo, mit CD ists am einfachsten
<sprotte24> ok, ich versuch mal
<sprotte24> übrigens hatte ich gehofft, dass ich mit F12 "removable devices" von usb booten kann. Gibg aber nicht
<emi_> huhu, hab gerade ne mail aufgemacht, die spam. eine exe-datei mit dem namen rechnung, die auch auf der polizeiseite aufgeführt ist. als ich sie aufgemacht habe, ging terminal für ne sekunde auf und wieder zu????
<ppq> das hättest du besser nicht tun sollen, emi_ 
<ppq> hast du wine installiert? falls ja, lösch dein ~/.wine
<sprotte24> Mein altes Notebook verwendet einen Celeron M 1500 MHz Prozessor :-(
<|Frodo|> sprotte24: das allein macht es nicht unbenutzbar...
<emi_> ja ich hab ne rechnung erwartet und wusste den namen nicht :(
<emi_> ja wine ist installiert...
<ppq> emi_, dass du linux nutzt, ist nicht zwingend ein schutz vor windows-schadsoftware, wenn du wine installiert hast
<emi_> soll ich wine deinstalieren? brauch ich mir dann keine sorgen mehr machen?
<ppq> wie gesagt, lösch das ~/.wine verzeichnis. windowsprogramme haben über "Z:\" zwar auch zugriff auf dein home-verzeichnis, aber es müsste schon spezialisiert sein, um außerhalb des wine-verzeichnis spuren hinterlassen zu haben
<ppq> auszuschließen ist das natürlich nicht, ne
<sprotte24> hatte hier noch eine "trusty-desktop-i386.iso". Hab ich auf CD gestartet. Nun kommt ubuntu mit einem fast leeren Bildschirm und einem Ico "Install Ubuntu".
<sprotte24> Lubuntu
<sprotte24> 14...
<ppq> sprotte24, nimm besser ein aktuelles image, die werden täglich neu gebaut
<ppq> sprotte24, zur installation solltest du noch bis zum release warten und dann das aktuelle image nehmen
<ppq> aber zum testen gehts natürlich so
<emi_> ok hab es jetzt deinstalliert
<sprotte24> ppq: kannst du mir bitte mal ein Image empfehlen? Ich weiß nicht, welches ich nehmen sollte.
<ppq> sprotte24, Lubuntu: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/   bzw. Xubuntu: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> Ich kann das eventuell auf meine 700 MB CDRW packen
<sprotte24> kubine: danke
<emi_> ach scheiße jetzt mach ich mir schon gedanken
<ppq> sprotte24, ist aber wie gesagt noch beta. es wird höchstwahrscheinlich noch einige bugs geben
<sprotte24> aber ich kak erkennen, welche Geräte supportet werden, z.B. WLAN?
<ppq> das siehst du, wenn du die live-cd bootest, ja
<ppq> emi_, wine deinstallieren löscht nicht das ~/.wine verzeichnis!
<bekks> emi_: Solltest du auch. Man bekommt keine seriösen Rechnungen die "rechnung.exe" heissen.
<ppq> emi_, öffne deinen dateimanager, strg+h und lösch das verzeichnis indem du es markierst und shift+entf drückst
<sprotte24> kubine: Trusty Tahr 14.04 hab ich offensichtlich bereits auf meiner CD. "trusty-desktop-i386.iso"
<kubine> sprotte24: ich bin ein bot, erzähl das besser den anderen ;)
<k1l_> sprotte24: ja das ist aber noch "in der mache". also wird es schwierig davon auf ein fertiges ubuntu zu schliessen
<ppq> sprotte24, die images werden jeden tag neu gebaut mit dem aktuellen stand der software. zum testen also ruhig das aktuellste nehmen
<emi_> wie mach ich den dateimanager auf?
<sprotte24> na, die benutzte ist von vor 2 Tagen.
<sprotte24> das ist doch frisch?
<sprotte24> Aber weder Sound geht noch weiß ich, wie ich WLAN zum Laufen bekomme
<|Frodo|> sprotte24: wenn du was langlebiges (sofort) brauchst, nimmst du 12.04. wenns kurzlebig sein soll die 13.10.   und wenn du noch die paar tage warten willst, eben die 14.04 wenn sie fertig ist.
<sprotte24> |Frodo|: hab doch lbuntu 14.04 gerade am laufen
<sprotte24> warum soll ich erwarten, dass es besser wird in ein paar Tagen, wenn es viele Jahre nicht ging?
<sprotte24> Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wo ich nach dem Status meiner Treiber für WLAN oder Sound schauen kann
<ppq> sprotte24, nimm dir ein problem nach dem anderen vor
<ppq> zb. wlan: welcher chip ist das? --> lspci. welches modul braucht man? etc.
<|Frodo|> sprotte24: bei neuen kerneln fliegen auch (ur-)alte treiber mal raus. daher ist bei deinem notebook das neuste nicht zwingend das beste. nur so am rande.
<ppq> |Frodo|, das gerät ist von 2005/2006
<ppq> da wird der support sicher noch drin sein
<sprotte24> im Moment komme ich so kein bisschen weiter, nur leerer Bildschirm oder ich kann Firefox aufrufen, findet keinen Server
<|Frodo|> ppq: ja, höchstwahrscheinlich
<|Frodo|> sprotte24: FF geht?
<sprotte24> ja, mit "Server nicht gefunden, weil keine Internetverbindung und kein WLAN
<|Frodo|> sprotte24: wenn kein server gefunden, dann entweder gar kein netz oder kein DNS.
<sprotte24> und da ich nicht weiß, was ich tun kann, ...
<ppq> sprotte24, öffne ein terminal und gib lspci ein. da wird irgendwas von ethernet/network/wifi/wlan oder so in der richtung stehen. die genaue bezeichnung würde schonmal helfen
<sprotte24> Ohne WLAN KANN ich ja kein Netz haben.
<sprotte24> und das WLAN müsste erstmal einen SSID finden.
<sprotte24> Aber ich finde nicht nur kein SSID, sondern auch kein WLAN, weil ich die Bedienung nicht kenne
<sprotte24> ppq:  moment
<sprotte24> WLAN: Qualcom Atheros AR2413/AR2414 ...
<sprotte24> kommt unter Ethernetcontroller:
<ppq> sprotte24, gib mal "sudo modprobe ath5k" ein und guck, ob wlan dann geht
<sprotte24> danke, moment
<ppq> sprotte24, falls nicht, gibt "dmesg" ein und schau ob es fehlermeldungen gab
<sprotte24> Bei sudo ... kam nach einiger Zeit wieder der Propt, aber nichts sonst zu erkennen?
<sprotte24> prompt
<ppq> ja, wichtiger grundsatz: keine rückmeldung bedeutet alles ok
<ppq> geht wlan jetzt?
<sprotte24> wo soll ich das sehen? Da kam ne riesige Liste bei dmesg
<ppq> probier einfach, dich per wlan zu verbinden
<ppq> über die grafische oberfläche
<ppq> keine ahnung wo genau da in LXDE ist, sollte intuitiv machbar sein
<leszek> in der tray also unten rechts neben der uhr
<sprotte24> dazu müsste ich ja wlan sehen mit Anzeige der verfügbaren SSISs.
<sprotte24> SSIDs
<leszek> genau
<ppq> (ich muss mal ne stunde weg, sorry)
<sprotte24> da der Bildschirm leer ist, welches Menü?
<leszek> sprotte24: bist du nicht auf dem desktop ? 
<sprotte24> doch
<sprotte24> Leerer Bildschirm und unten so ne Leiste wie bei Windows
<bekks> Also ist der Bildschirm nicht leer.
<sprotte24> Da gibt es Menü Preferences und darunter networkconnecttions.
<sprotte24> Und letzteres findet wired connection 1
<sprotte24> nix wlan
<leszek> und wenn du mit einem linksklick darauf klickst zeigt der keine wlan netzwerke in der nähe an ?
<sprotte24> und rechts unten finde ich einen Kalender und Uhrzeit. Und nicht funktionierender Sound
<leszek> rechts unten sollte ein netzwerksymbol sein 
<sprotte24> leszek: worauf klicken ?
<leszek> netzwerksymbol
<sprotte24> Lautsprecher, US, Batterie, Keyboard, Uhrzeit, shutdown.
<sprotte24> Ein Kabel hab ich nicht dran, lan, weil ich ja wlan benutzen will
<leszek> ist in diesem fall jacke wie hose, lan und wlan werden mit dem gleichen netzwerktool konfiguriert
<leszek> also wenn du kein netzwerksymbol unten rechts hast, dann kannst du versuchen den netzwerkmanager per alt+f2 und der eingabe von nm-applet und enter manuell starten. Dann sollte das Netzwerksymbol aber auftauchen unten rechts
<sprotte24> hatte eben mal mit dem Netzwerktool ein WIFI zugefügt.
<leszek> manuell eine SSID eingetragen oder hat der dir welche vorgeschlagen ?
<sprotte24> hatte von allein keine vorgeschlagen
<sprotte24> alt+F2 macht nichts
<sprotte24> sichtbares
<leszek> hmm... es sollte eigentlich eine eingabebox anzeigen
<leszek> du kannst unter dem menü (unten links) ein ausführen eintrag anklicken ? 
<sprotte24> run?
<sprotte24> kommt ein Eingabefeld
<leszek> genau
<leszek> und da eben nm-applet eintippen
<leszek> und abschicken
<leszek> das startet den netzwerkmanager und ein symbol sollte nun unten rechts neben der uhr erscheinen. Mit einem linksklick sollte dieses symbol alle wlans in der nähe anzeigen und dir mit einem klick erlauben zu deinem wlan zu verbinden
<sprotte24> da kommt dann wiwfi-connecttions available
<sprotte24> legte sich nach einigen Sekunden rechts unten in die Leiste
<sprotte24> und findet mehrere SSIDs, auch meins
<leszek> na also ;)
<sprotte24> Da mein Schlüssel 63 Zeichen lang ist, muss ich jetzt mal meinen USB-Stick bemühen
<leszek> uff ein 63 Zeichen langer schlüssel. Hmpf nicht gerade praktikabel
<leszek> oder besser praktisch
<sprotte24> ok, immerhin erkannte ubuntu den USB-Stick und ich konnte den Schlüssel aus Textdatei holen, copy / paste
<sprotte24> Und ich bin jetzt mit FF im Internet
<sprotte24> Das ist schon mal ein Fortschritt, ein großer.
<leszek> sprotte24: bei einer lubuntu version die noch nicht offiziel draußen ist sondern nur als entwicklerversion, muss man eben damit rechnen das einige Dinge noch nicht gehen
<sprotte24> leszek: immerhin hab ich doch ein ganzes Stück an Befehlen dazu gelernt.
<sprotte24> Hat sich also in jedem Fall gelohnt.
<sprotte24> Daher möchte ich mich für die Hilde zu meinen ersten gehversuchen herzlich bedanken.
<sprotte24> Ich möchte das alte System insbesondere für unsere Übungsaufgaben zur C-Programmierung benutzen an der Uni.
<sprotte24> Bislang hab ich nur "Code::Blocks" unter Windows benutzt
<sprotte24> leszek: gibt es einführende Literatur fü das, was ich brauche zum Installieren?
<leszek> sprotte24: sry für die späte antwort. build-essential ist das Paket das du im Grunde genommen dazu brauchst. Das installiert alles wichtige was man fürs kompilieren von programmen so braucht
<leszek> wenn du an der uni c-programmierung machst wahrscheinlich auch an einem unix system, da macht es auch sinn sich mit vi oder vim als editor ein wenig auseinander zu setzen
<sprotte24> leszek: thx
<Wabuo> Wie werde ich "Besitzer" einer Festplatte
<stevieh> www.cyberport.de -> warenkorb -> kaufen
<Wabuo> ^^ ich meinte rechte technisch
<stevieh> du meinst das device? Da sollte man mitglied der gruppe disk sein.
<stevieh> oder meinst du einzelne dateien? das kannst du mit nautilus oder chown/chmod machen.
<stevieh> und jetzt geh ich ins Bett...
<Wabuo> ä des ist eine externe Festplatte bei einer partition kann ich ganz normal darauf zugreifen bei der anderen tja da steht "Besitzer" root
<Wabuo> nacht
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<kubine> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Wabuo, dabei ist egal, ob das ding intern oder extern angeschlossen ist
<ring0> sofern du einen mount punkt in /etc/fstab für die partition hast, könntest du auch die option users bzw. user setzen
<ring0> falls das problem beim mounten besteht
<Wabuo> danke hab geändert mit chown ...
<ring0> gut :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-16
<LupusE> g'morgen
<setra> higgins, rsyslog macht mich fertig... jedes erdenkliche template welches ich erstelle wird einfach ignoriert - ubuntu 13.10
<setra>  rsyslog macht mich fertig... jedes erdenkliche template welches ich erstelle wird einfach ignoriert - ubuntu 13.10
<setra> is rsyslog so out?! oder mag das einfach niemand?!
<setra> oder es funktioniert einfach bei jedem out of the box nur bei mir gar nicht...
<setra> könnte mich einer mal xchat-pingen, weil es ist alles tot oder bei mir existiert ein firewall problem
<_moep_> xchat-pingen?
<koegs> setra: wahrscheinlich beschäftigt sich hier keiner so intensiv mit rsyslog
<setra> koegs, danke jetzt weiss ich das ich kein firewall problem hab....
<bekks> setra: Ping hat genaz gar nichts mit irgendwelchen Firewallproblemen zu tun, die rsyslog verhindern.
<bekks> Ping nutzt ICMP, währen rsyslog TCP nutzt.
<bekks> setra: sudo iptables -L -vnx sagt Dir, ob deine Firewall irgendwas verhindert oder nicht.
<setra> *, danke aber bei mir war eher ausschlaggebend warum keiner auf das stichwort rsyslog geantwortet hat. da dachte ich ich bin irgendwie offline oder die firewall is hin... :-) alles gut mit der connection nicht aber mit syslog
<setra> _moep_, einfach PING schreiben :-)
<k1l> also ich kenn keinen, der rsyslog als highlight hat
<setra> k1l, ja ich habs gemerkt, warum wohl, ist das standard logging tool unter ubuntu
<k1l> ähm nochmal in verständlich: warum sollten hier alle panik machen, nur weil einer rsyslog sagt?
<setra> k1l, nicht auf panik, sondern senfen...
<k1l> es sind eher die wenigsten, die mit rsyslog wirklich in kontakt kommen.
<setra> ich hatte nur mal ein anderes stichwort fallen lassen und da waren gaaanz viele voll dabei :-) bei rsyslog ist das so als ob sich plötzlich alle abmelden !
<setra> ich versuch ja nur das zeugs zum laufen zu bringen. mittels templates, es geht mir nur darum, warum kein tutorial funktioniert, obs am syntax oder der semantik, der logik oder einfach an was anderem liegt.
<bekks> setra: rsyslog ist alles, aber nicht das Standardloggingtool. syslog ist rsyslog. rsyslog dient zur Speicherung von syslogs auf einem anderen Rechner.
<bekks> syslog ist nicht rsyslog. So.
<setra> ok, ich verstehe: Szenario: Ich möchte gern übern logger (rsyslogtool) im bash über rsyslog loggen. Dazu habe ich in /etc/rsyslog.conf folgende zeilen hinzugefügt: $template test,"Test: %msg%\n" dieses template aktivieren mit *.*  -/var/log/test.log;test das wär alles.. aber es tut nicht
<setra> bekks, was wäre dann das standard logging tool
<bekks> setra: Das sagte ich gerade.
<bekks> syslog ist das Standardloggingtool.
<setra> aber es gibt kein syslog.conf oder auch nur was annähernd ähnliches
<setra> eben nur ein log das syslog heisst
<bekks> Was hast du denn _wirklich_ vor? Ohne Templates oder irgendwas. Was versuchst du?
<setra> ich will von bash mit logger "test: logmessage" was loggen via syslog/rsyslog, und das dann über mehrere rechner in logs schreiben
<bekks> logger macht nichts anderes als etwas ins syslog zu dübeln.
<bekks> Und diese Meldung von Rechner A soll dannn auch auf Rechner B im Log stehen?
<setra> ja... genau und über ein template kann ich schön einstellen wie die message aussehen soll
<bekks> Vergiss doch endlich mal diese Templates. Die sind für das Problem alles, ausser wichtig.
<setra> bekks, so ähnlich, je nachdem welcher rechner online ist kann der dann die log empfangen
<bekks> Das wird SO nicht einfach gehen. Du willst eine remotesyslog Konfiguration, die Rechner abklappert und den ersten nimmt, der da ist. Das unterstützt rsyslog überhaupt nicht.
<bekks> Das Schreiben der Logs würde viel zu lange dauern, daher gibts das nicht.
<setra> prinzipiell scheitere ich bereits überhaupt ein custom log zu schreiben... let's cross the bridge when we get there
<bekks> Wir reden hier von 300s Timeout für eine TCP Verbindung. D.h. bei drei Rechnern würde das schlimmstenfalls 20 Minuten dauern, bis der Logeintrag auf C landet (wenn A und B weg sind). Und das ist deutlich zu lange, um irgendeine Form von Sinn zu ergeben.
<bekks> Du solltest das Design vor der Implementierung in irgendeine halbwegs brauchbare Form bringen. So bringt das nichts.
<bekks> Ist es richtig, dass du _eigentlich_ bash scripte zum logging via logger bewegen willst?
<setra> ich brauche eine log facility die mir mit einer minimalconfiguration ein log erstellt in /etc/var/log und diese dann nach bedarf (kann dann auch eine daemon werden) verteilt, diese logs können auch gleich weitergeroutet werden, denn sie müssen nur 1. am tag aktuell ssein
<setra> bekks, ja
<bekks> Ich frage nichmal: WAS versuchst Du da WIRKLICH? Bisher hast du nur ein paar Eckpunkte erzählt, die immer neue Anforderungen ergeben.
<setra> bekks, vor allem weil es dann einfach ist und sich niemand um was kümmern muss. logs liegen immmer am gleichen ort, gleiches format.
<bekks> Ich möchte eine komplette Beschreibung was du VORHAST, und nincht wissen WOMIT du gedenkst, das kaputte Design umzusetzen.
<setra> bekks, ich habe vor: aus bash scripten zu loggen. diese log files müssen immer ein spezielles format haben was man mit templates gut bewerkstelligen könnte wenn sie funktionierten. diese logs brauche ich dann von vielen maschinen auf einer (meiner) um sie zu interpretieren.
<bekks> Von wievielen Maschinen reden wir denn da?
<setra> bekks, ständig steigend aber es beginnt mit 10-15
<setra> im proof of concept
<bekks> Hast du in der Realität (nicht im POC) einen Rechner, der wirklich immer 24/7 erreichbar ist von allen anderen Rechnern?
<bekks> Ich deute das als "Nein" - ist das korrekt?
<setra> bekks, eigentlich schon ein (server), aber es sollte dann so sein, das der (mein) rechner sobald er hoch fährt alle abklappert und sich die logs holt, dann kann ich schön skalieren wieviele ich parallel anqwatsche und die bandbreite dosieren.
<bekks> Ok, letzte Chance: definiere JETZT alle Anforderungen und komm nicht bei jedem Satz mit einer neuen daher. WAS hast du VOR?
<setra> bekks, das letzteste wars...heruntergebrochen aufs minimum
<bekks> Ich hätte trotzdem gerne mal alle relevanten Anforderungen. Keine nice2have, keine wärschön, keine kannmandasnichtauchso, sondern nur: WasSindDieRelevantenAnforderungen.
<setra> bekks, das wars, Minimum: loggen via facility, custom format im logfile, ich hols ab immer von der gleichen stelle egal wer da was loggt aus nem bash script.
<bekks> Ok. Dann nimm log4sh statt logger in deinen Scripten.
<setra> bekks, nicetohave: wird automatisch auf andere rechner verteilt...die log facility managed die verteilung.... etc
<bekks> https://sites.google.com/a/forestent.com/projects/log4sh
<bekks> Besser diese Seite: http://sourceforge.net/projects/log4sh/
<kubine> Title: log4sh | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<setra> bekks, danke ich schau mal ob es sich in dieses konzept reinzwengen lässt.
<bekks> Damit kannst du alle deine Anforderungen umsetzen. Da du sagtest, dass du einen Server hast, der die Logs abholt, ist eine Verteilung der Logs sinnfrei. Warum sie weiterhin sinnfrei ist, habe ich Dir oben schon erklärt.
<bekks> Da muss man nichts reinzwingen, da muss man einmal die Doku lesen.
<setra> bekks, ja tcp timeout... kann man das nicht reduzieren
<bekks> Das willst du nicht.
<setra> bekks, obwohl du der klassische dr. house bist hege ich sympathie für dich , warscheinlich aus dem selben grund warum das alle mit house tun.
<bekks> Ich kann Dir nicht folgen, aber das ist nicht tragisch.
<setra> das passt schon
<musca> setra: in dieser Metapher willst Du der Patient von Dr. House sein?
<setra> musca, nö auf keinen fall, ich bin eher dr. willson oder dr. cuddy
<setra> in diesem speziellen fall natürlich, aber es freut mich das da jemand gelauscht hat :-) heheh
<doev> http://i.imgur.com/wogNFDq.png
<doev> wie hoch ist denn der Speicherverbrauch von mysqld?
<musca> etwa 2.3 %
<doev> was ist mit den ~1.5GB?
<bekks> Schau Dir ps aux an, und schau Dir "man ps" an, was die Spalten genau bedeuten.
<doev> dann muss ich mich damit beschäftigen wie ich dem server mehr speicher zuteilen kann. Ich kann mir nicht vorstllen, dass er nicht mit mehr speicher arbeiten kann.
<bekks> Schieb mal "free -m" in einen pastebin.
<doev> http://pastebin.com/VXR86P1F
<kubine> Title: total used free shared buffers cached Mem: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<doev> das ram wird schon ausgenutzt, könnte aber auch disk cache sein?
<doev> ah, steht da ja auch
<bekks> Du hast noch 6G frei - wozu willst du mehr RAM haben?
<doev> ich will, dass mysqld mehr nutzt, allerdings ist es nur eine Vermutung, dass der verbrauch höher sein sollte.
<bekks> Wieso sollte der Verbrauch höher sein?
<bekks> Du nutzt aktuell ca. 2/8GB :)
<doev> weil er gerade eine sehr große tabelle in eine neue kopiert und dabei mehrere Indizes erstellt. Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Erfahrung, aber es kommt mir recht wenig vor.
<bekks> Und wieso sollte der mehr RAM dabei verbrauchen?
<doev> zum cachen?
<bekks> Ja, es wird doch cached. 6/8GB.
<bekks> 3/4 deines RAM werden zum Cachen benutzt. Reicht doch?
<doev> nagut
<doev> ich behalte das im Auge :)
<bekks> Und die Indexerstellung braucht temporären Speicherplatz, nicht RAM.
<bekks> Wie groß sind denn die Tabellen, bzw. Datenbanken?
<doev> er erstellt die neue tabelle auch aus einem join über 6 Tabellen-
<bekks> Das macht nichts, wie groß sind denn die Tabellenß
<doev> 5 sind relativ klein, ca. 100-100000 Datensätze, aber die sechste hat ca. 350 Mio.
<bekks> Wie groß? Die Größe kann man in MB angeben, z.B.
<doev> 28GB
<bekks> Das ist ja süß klein :)
<doev> die neue ist bei ca. 30% und hat jetzt 19GB
<bekks> Ja, dann passt doch alles.
<doev> Ich hoffe mal, dass wird alles schneller, wenn die Indizes erstellt sind.
<bekks> Ja, durch die Indizes wird es schneller. Aber durch deinen JOIN versaust du dir wirklich jede Performance.
<doev> die alte tabelle hat noch keine Indizes und darauf joine ich. Wahrscheinlich deswegen.
<bekks> Nein. Du joinest und duplizierst Daten. Das versaut jede Performance so sehr, dass dir kein Index der Welt mehr den Arsch retten kann.
<doev> evtl, hätte ich die Felder, die gejoined werden, zunächst leer gelassen und sie später in einzelnen Durchläufen gefüllt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Erste Regel zur Optimierung: Joine NIE. Niemals. Unter keinen Umständen. Nie.
<bekks> Zweite Regel: Normalisiere die DB.
<bekks> Dritte Regel: Lege Indizes auf Fremdschlüssel an.
<doev> die erste steht ja im gegensatz zur zweiten :)
<bekks> Nein.
<doev> Wenn ich normalisiere kommen doch die joins.
<bekks> Was du tust ist: "Ich joine, baue eine grosse, redundante Tabelle und speichere sie".
<bekks> Das tut man einfach nie.
<doev> nein ....
<bekks> Das sagtest Du zumindest.
<doev> ich joine den index aus anderen Tabellen rein, damit ich spalten auslagern kann.
<bekks> Watt? Warum datt denn?
<doev> ganz einfach
<bekks> Was soll das den einen Sinn haben?
<bekks> *für
<doev> Die große Tabelle hat Spalten mit externen Schlüsseln, die relativ groß sind (UUID). Den Balast brauche ich aber nur, um beim Endergebnis wieder einen Zusammenhang herzustellen, also erst am ende wieder. Jetzt ersetze ich diese große UUID (32 Byte?), durch ein INT. In einer Archiv-Tabelle habe ich dann die Zuordnung INT<->UUID
<doev> die original Tabelle wird kleiner.
<bekks> Das selbe Ergebnis hättest du durch einen Index auf UUID erreichen können.
<bekks> Ist die UUID denn eindeutig?
<doev> Die primäre schon, die anderen reduzieren sich zum teil auf unter 1000 bis 100000 verschiedene
<doev> und ich habe hier schon einiges gemacht, was ich nicht nochmal so machen würde ... aber dafür macht man was ja zum ersten mal :)
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentlich für eine DB?
<bekks> Ein GIS?
<doev> Nichts wichtiges, ein Wettbewerb
<bekks> Aha.
<doev> Es geht drum, durch analyse bestimmte Statistiken zu bilden.
<doev> und letztendlich wohl darum mit großen DAtenmengen fertig zu werden.
<doev> ein kleines Skript zur aufarbeitung der Daten vor DB-Import wäre wohl nicht schlecht gewesen ... so in Nachhinein ...
<doev> muss aber jetzt kurz weg. cu
<lugal> hallo, wie soll man mit dieser warnung von rkhunter umgehen? [19:27:14] Warning: Network TCP port 1524 is being used by /usr/sbin/portsentry. Possible rootkit: Possible FreeBSD (FBRK) Rootkit backdoor
<lugal>            Use the 'lsof -i' or 'netstat -an' command to check this.
<geser> nutzt du portsentry?
<doev> sollte man rkhunter installiert haben?
<koegs> du nicht
<doev> na :)
<doev> warum ist es nicht standardmäßig drauf? höre gerade zum ersten mal von diesem tool
<koegs> "rkhunter richtet sich dabei an professionelle Linux-Administratoren"
<koegs> es ist halt nicht für jeden user was
<doev> das trifft auf mich nicht zu 
<koegs> sieht man ja an der frage oben
<koegs> einfach rkhunter installieren bringt nix, man muss sich schon damit auseineandersetzen
<doev> ich denke als privatanwender, der immer brav die paketquellen nutzt und mit dynamische ip unterwegs ist, ist die rk gefahr nicht so groß
<koegs> deswegen ist es auch nicht installiert
<doev> macht sinn
<setra> hat jemand dieses feature schon mal erlebt: df sagt mir 3/4 der disk is voll und wenn ich ein file erstellen will dann kommt gediegen disk full ?! umgekehrt ja aber so ? wo könnte ich anfangen?
<k1l> die root reserve rausgerechnet?
<k1l> zeig mal das df -h
<setra> k1l, hier die line -> /dev/mmcblk0p3  713M  566M  111M  84% /mnt/sd 
<k1l> gehts um den rpi?
<setra> k1l, mkdir: cannot create directory ‘abc’: No space left on device
<setra> k1l, nö BBB
<ppq> gibt es meldungen dazu in dmesg?
<ppq> btw: "A FAT32 directory can have 65,536 directory entries. Each file and subdirectory takes from two to thirteen entries, depending on the length of its name, so those entries can disappear long before you think you've used them all up. Your total of 22,657 files could very easily use 65,000 entries."
<k1l> oder die inodes sind weg
<k1l> mal df -i
<setra> ppq, das ist das einzige seit dem mount ->EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode 
<ppq> mach mal was k1l schrieb, seere_ 
<ppq> * setra
<setra> ppq, sorry ... df -i ... /dev/mmcblk0p3  46368 46368      0  100% /mnt/sd
<ppq> jo, dann hast du einfach zu viele dateien/verzeichnisse dadrauf
<setra> ppq, was kann ich dagegen tun... nicht sagen files runterlöschen :-| ich meine kann ich mehr inodes erstellen, oder dynamisch nach bedarf erstellen
<ppq> nutz ein anderes dateisystem
<ppq> ext4 zb.
<setra> oki,thx werde mir mal einen dateisystemüberblick verschaffen, dachte ext4 ist zu overkill wegen dem journaling für sd
<k1l> mehr inodes geht, iirc, nur beim anlegen des FS
<ppq> nicht bei fat32
<k1l> auch bei den extX dinger geht das nicht nachträglich, iirc
<setra> *, danke leute... wie schätze ich die anzahl der inodes ab, bzw. wie kann ich die anzahl vergrößern um ca. 20%
<ppq> nutz einfach ext, dann musst du dir darüber gar nicht erst gedanken machen
<k1l> ppq: doch auch ext hat inodes
<ppq> klar
<ppq> aber per default so viele, dass er sich keine gedanken drüber machen muss
<k1l> ppq: kommt drauf an. bei nem boinc projekt mit extrem vielen kleinen dateichen ist sowas z.b. schnell voll. trotz der großzügigen auslegung
<setra> k1l, hab jetzt auf 65536 Inodes upgegraded und alles ist gut... 
<setra> leider war die copy op zeitauf(wending/reibend)
<setra> da es die sourcen waren
<jokrebel_> was ein Update (bei was auch immer) so immer wieder für Reparaturen auslösen kann ;-)
<basti> hallo. kann mir evtl jemand sagen, was diese dmesg ausgabe zu bedeuten hat? http://nopaste.info/91c50fdfe2.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<nagetier> basti, das 'cpufreq' Module scheint einen Call Trace auf deiner Hardware auszulösen. "In middle of another frequency transition" dürfte in Suchbegriff sein um einen Bug-Report dazu zu finden.
<nagetier> *ein
<nagetier> basti, welche CPU sitzt da genau in dem Gerät?
<nagetier> basti, bei einer C2D kann man das Takten der Frequenz IMHO eh vernachlässigen da sich da kaum etwas tut.. ich würde es abschalten
<nagetier> oder halt nach einem bekannten Bug ausschau halten
<nagetier> basti, schau mal ob dein BIOS aktuell ist
<nagetier> basti, oder, du sorgst manuell dafür diese Überlappung dem Module auszutreiben
<nagetier> oder besser gesagt den cpufreq-utils diese zu verwenden
<nagetier> --
<basti> nagetier, sorry. gerade erst gesehen. jetzt foppes ;) werde mir das alles notieren und später durchsehen. danke!
<nagetier> :)
<ubu> moin
<ubu> wenn ich meine hdd an den usb anschluß hänge bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung
<ubu> http://snag.gy/Miqqa.jpg
<ubu> 12.04, x64
<ubu> hdd: WD my passport 2 tb
<ubu> dateisystem kaputt?
<ubu> fehlen informationen?
<musca> klingt so
<musca> MFT ist die Master File Table
<k1l> hast du das unter windows benutzt?
<ubu> jop
<k1l> nicht richtig ausgehängt? oder das windows fastboot aktiviert?
<k1l> bzw das windows fastboot nicht deaktiviert
<ubu> irgendwie wurde mitgeteilt das nach 300 gb schluß war, das noch als anmekrung
<ubu> k1l: öhm, soll das problem für jemanden erledigen was da genau passiert ist weiß ich nicht
<ubu> bei windows nicht richtig ausgehängt meinste?
<ubu> fastboot, mom mal googlen
<k1l> guck mal hier rein: http://askubuntu.com/questions/183970/mount-exited-with-exit-code-13
<kubine> Title: ntfs - Mount exited with exit code 13 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ubu> hm
<ubu> k1l: die daten sind also verloren?
<k1l> ich würde es mal an ein windows klemmen und gucken was das windows da sagt
<ubu> okay
<ubu> kein system hier was windows hat, hmpf trotzdem danke
<Wabuo> Hey ich bin gerade am LVM einrichten, da es mein erstes mal ist past das so? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418412/
<kubine> Title: LVM Wabuo › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<muh_> hi alle. ich mal wieder
<muh_> ich verbinde mich derzeit von meinem windows system via rdp auf den ubuntu server
<muh_> das is aber sehr langsam
<muh_> was empfiehlt sich für eine schnellere remote verbindung (abgesehen von console :-) )
<k1l> muh_: für server ist einfach ssh am besten
<sheel> muh_, vnc (mit encryption ofc), nomachine (eher ein remote session tool) und auch noch teamviewer z.B. aber was wirklich schnelles ausserhalb eines LAN gibts da nix schlaues grafisches. nimm ssh wenns ein server ist
<muh_> innerhalb von lan
<muh_> brauche etwas grafisches, weil ich ein grafisches prog handlen muss
<k1l> muh_: du kannst auch einfach mit ssh das programm auf deinem desktop starten
<k1l> ssh -X
<muh_> auf meinem windows desktop? ;)
<musca> xming ...
<muh_> hmm
<muh_> verstehe xming nicht wirklich
<muh_> hab das zwar jetzt mal auf mienem windows installiert, verstehe den sinn aber nicht
<koegs> xming bildet den lokalen xserver um die remote x-applikation darzustellen
<dasjoe> Ich mag MobaXterm für sowas, http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/
<kubine> Title: MobaXterm free Xserver and tabbed SSH client for Windows (at mobaxterm.mobatek.net)
<muh__> danke, das ist WUNDERBAR :-)
<muh_> noch eine frage
<muh_> ich hab einen ordner freigegeben. wenn ich nun per netzwerk da ordner löschen will fehlt mir die berechtigung
<muh_> klar soweit
<muh_> das kannich ja in der gui setzen
<muh_> und auf alle dateien anwenden. wenn jetzt neue dateien reinkommen, muss ich das aber erneut ausführen
<muh_> wie kann ich denn auf den ordner alles für immer freigeben=?
<stevieh> den ordner hast du wo freigegeben?
<muh_> lokaler pfad meinst du?
<muh_> der is in mienem home ordner
<stevieh> wo und wie? im nautilus?
<muh_> über die unity GUI 
<muh_> rechtklick freigbenem
<stevieh> ok, das ist der nautilus.
<muh_> nautilus habe ich noch nie gehör4t, sorry :)
<stevieh> und wenn du dich per netzwerk als der benutzer anmeldest, dann darfst du auch über den ordner verfügen als wärest du lokal drauf
<muh_> ja, das mit dem anmelden als funktioniert irgendwie nicht, deswegen habe ich die freigabe auch für gäste gemacht
<muh_> aber die datei berechtigung habe ich eben nicht
<muh_> rein komme ich, kann aber nix ändern
<stevieh> naja, also gast ist das ja irgendwie ok, oder? ;-)
<muh_> ja, prinzipiell ja, möchte aber, dass auch der gast was editieren kann :-) Is ja nur im LAN
<muh_> da komm sonst keiner ran
<stevieh> dann musst du die rechte an den enthaltenen daten so ändern, dass die jeder ändern kann.
<muh_> ja
<muh_> mache ich ja
<muh_> aber sobald neue reinkommen muss ich das wieder neu setzen
<stevieh> neue reinkommen lokal vom benutzer?
<muh_> muss ja iwie gehgen, dass er immer jeder datei erlaubt bearbeitet zu werden
<muh_> genau
<stevieh> aha.
<stevieh> hmm... ich weiss nicht wirklich, ob das lokal über einen Ordner geht. kann sein, dass das mit dem Sticky bit geht, such mal danach, aber du willst "eigentlich", dass du dich als der Benutzer von remote anmelden kannst oder mit gruppen rechten arbeiten
<muh_> klar, das wäre am schönsten, hab ich aber nicht ans laufen bekommen
<stevieh> dann bekomm das ans laufen.
<stevieh> schau in die Samba Logs und lese sie
<muh_> die hatte ich sogar schon hier gepostet und niemand konnte erkennen woran es liegt:)
<stevieh> tja nun
<stevieh> ändert nix daran.
<sprotte24> Moin
<sprotte24> Heute soll die 14.04 erscheinen.
<sprotte24> Wie lange kann es noch dauern?
<k1l_> sprotte24: geh ruhig nochmal schlafen.
<ubu> :)
<k1l_> sprotte24: erwartet wird es eher gegen nachtmittags
<k1l_> *nachmittags
<ubu> lts?
<k1l_> !lts | ubu 
<ubu> 12.04 LTS
<ubu> die 14ner auch?
<bekks> Ja.
<ubu> echt...
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<kubine> Title: Long Term Support › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sprotte24> nach Mitternacht kam "in Kürze". Ich fragte, weil es vielleicht Erfahrungen gibt. OK.
<bekks> Ganz echt.
<ubu> fett ;)
<k1l_> sprotte24: wie gesagt, dauert sicher noch 12h
<sprotte24> k1l_: ich glaube dir ja. 
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Bedenke die Zeitzonen... ;-)
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: wenn ich auf eine deutschsprachige Seite gehe, sollte die berücksichtigt sein?
<k1l_> sprotte24: welche seite?
<sprotte24> http://ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ja das ist der countdown timer, der die tage runtergezählt hat. häng dich nicht daran auf
<sprotte24> Moin, kubine - bin gestern viel weitergekommen. Hab sogar schon wlan zum Laufen bekommen auf dem alten Satellite A100
<sprotte24> k1l_: ich hab Geduld. War nur ne Entgegnung auf Zeitzone
<bekks> !bot > sprotte24 
<kubine> sprotte24: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<ubu> re
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Geduld heißt "ich installier es erst wenn 14.04.1 raus kommt" <g>
<sprotte24> Kenn ich. Ich werde auch erst Windows 7 updaten, wenn Windows 9 rauskommt.
<sprotte24> Jdes 2. taugt bei Win nix: Win ME, Vista, 8
<MasterOfDisaster> sprotte24: aber, aber. Wie soll M$ denn dann ihren Touchscreentreiber äh ihr neustes OS an den Mann bringen? Wenn das jeder täte!
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: aber das wär in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben.
<jokrebel_> MasterOfDisaster: Auch für Dich
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: ok, werde drauf achten. Doch ohne Bezug zur Ursprungsnachricht ist es bei offtopic nicht passend.
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Dann setzt dort das Thema nochmal neu auf. Hier ist sowas Ubuntu-Support-Abschweifendes jedenfalls langfrisitg fehl am Platz.
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Und viel die hier sind sind auch nebenan ;-)
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: BTW kann man ohne weiteres auch in mehreren Kanälen gleichzeitg sein <g>
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-17
<Mike1_> guten Morgen!
<Mike1_> um wie vier Uhr wird denn 14.04 releast?
<Mike1_> *viel
<Mike1_> bin bei Mama auf Besuch und hätte da heute gerne upgegradet. Zur Not auch auf die release candidate, aber update-manager -d bietet mir granichts an? o.O
<koegs> Mike1_: #ubuntu-release-party
<Mike1_> was ist eigentlich die beste™, freie Alternative zu Skype?
<schwMehrheit> Fange nach vielen Jahren gerade wieder mit Linux, z.Zt. Xubuntu an. Kann ich eine eingerichtetes Xubuntu einfach auf andere Hardware umziehen oder ist eine Neueinrichtung nötig?
<koegs> Mike1_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie
<kubine> Title: Internet-Telefonie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<koegs> schwMehrheit: am besten vorher evtl. installierte propietäre grafiktreiber deinstallieren, dann ist die chance relativ hoch
<LupusE> schwMehrheit: das funktioniert solange du innerhalb einer architektur bleibst.
<schwMehrheit> koegs: LupusE: ah danke. Teste im Moment auf einem alten Dell (Intel) Notebook und überlege auf einen Desktop zu ziehen. Der soll dann im Keller stehen und so ähnlich wie Citrix fungieren.
<LupusE> grosse ziele. fuer einen 'desktop'.
<schwMehrheit> LupusE: der Desktop wäre ein Übergang da ich davon ausgehe das es länger dauern wird bis ich wirklich komplett von Win auf Linux umziehen kann wenn es überhaupt klappt ;-)
<LupusE> das heisst du hast ueberhaupt keine ahnung was citrix ist. naja, good luck. wird schon klappen, wie du es dir vorstellst.
<schwMehrheit> LupusE: doch, wir setzen Citrix auf der Arbeit ein. Ich will ja auch kein richtiges Citrix sondern nur die Richtung. D.h. einen Rechner im Keller und meine Frau und ich per Remote irgendwo im Haus diesen nuten. Weg von Windows und nur einen Rechner pflegen wäre so ein Wunsch.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, wo finde ich ein beispiel wie die datei ~/.dircolors auszusehen hat?
<sheel> ShiroNeko, suche bei google nach dotfiles dircolors
<enrico_> Guten Morgen! Hab zwei Fragen wann erscheint die Finale Iso von Lubuntu zum Download? Und wie kann ich mein User Name hier nochmal ändern Danke.
<jokrebel> enrico_: Zu 2.) /nick wunschname
<k1l_> warscheinlich nachmittags und /nick neuername
<|Frodo|> enrico_: die LTS kommt wohl erst heut nachmittag. und den nick im irc ändert man einfach mit "/nick foobar"
<enrico_> Danke! #
<enrico_>  /nick DPITTI
<|Frodo|> enrico_: ohne leerzeichen am anfang
<schwMehrheit> die LTS von heute ist dann ohne Ubuntu One? Kann man Ubuntus dann noch irgendwie syncen? Sorry falls doofe Frage, aber ich bin noch im Anfängerstatus.
<DPITTI> Ok Frodo!
<|Frodo|> DPITTI: :-)
<k1l_> schwMehrheit: mit dropbox z.b.
<LetoThe2nd> oder gdrive, oder owncloud, oder generell $storagecloudanbieterdeinesvertrauens.
<schwMehrheit> d.h. die "Einstellungen" werden in irgendeiner Form gesynct? Owncloud bei eigenem Webhoster ist da mein Ansatz.
<LetoThe2nd> schwMehrheit: die meisten dinge syncen halt, was du ihnen sagst. und wenn du deine einstellungsverzeichnisse da einbindest, werden sie synchronisiert. macht allerding IMHO nur bei sehr wenigen wirklich sinn.
<schwMehrheit> LetoThe2nd: ok danke, im Moment bin ich noch in der Ideenfindung 8-) Nach Ostern soll es dann langsam mal los gehen.
<k1l_> schwMehrheit: ja du bekommst eine update benachrichtigung, wenn dein mirror-server die 14.04 bereit stellt. dann kannst du von 13.10 auf 14.04 updaten
<schwMehrheit> k1l_: ah danke, das sollte ich schaffen 8-)
<timmoe> Hey Leute, da jetzt dann ja 14.04 rauskommt, würde ich gerne mein altes Notebook neu aufsetzen, und dabei ein Software-RAID verwenden. Nur leider gibt's keine Alternate-CD mehr, so wie ich das mitbekommen hab, also müsste man das ganze per Hand machen? In nem anderen Chan meinte einer, ich solle es doch mit der Server install versuchen oder so
<quatron> moin
<timmoe> moin
<quatron> ma ne frage, wann kommt heute sofern es wirklich released wird, 14.04?
<jokrebel> quatron: Wenns Da is - spätestens Mitternacht ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> quatron: vermutlich zwischn 0:00 und 23:59
<quatron> hehe
<quatron> thx
<timmoe> quatron: Steht soweit anscheinend noch nicht fest, und es werden laut nem anderen Chan noch ISOs fertig gemacht
<quatron> hm k, die leitung steht dann unter last, gehe ich mal davon aus :)
<jokrebel> quatron: ließ im releasparty-Channel mit wenns so brennend is.
<quatron> und der ist wo?
<timmoe> kannst ja mal die #ubuntu-release-party Chan vorbeischauen ;)
<quatron> vielen dank ;)
<timmoe> np ^^
<quatron> na gut, wünsche euch allen einen angenehmen tag ;)
<Guest66477> hallo
<|Frodo|> runasas: auch hallo! können wir dem ex-gast helfen?
<timmoe> hey ^^
<runasas> Hey!
<tuxiano> Hallo, nach dem Upgrade von 13.10 auf 14.04 musste ich feststellen, dass mein lokaler Steam account nicht mehr erkannt wird, sprich die installierten Spiele sind noch da erscheinen aber nicht in der "Bibliothek". Auch die Links auf die nicht-Steam-Spiele fehlen. Weiß jemand, wie ich meinen lokalen Steam Account wieder herstellen kann?
<runasas> Ich weiß es nicht weil ich so wenig Speicher habe dass ich kein Steam spiel installieren kann :-)
<tuxiano> ok :-)
<timmoe> Hmm, wieso genau brauchst du denn deinen "alten" Acc? Wenn die Daten noch da sin, leg die Links doch einfach wieder an? Vllt Steam nochmal neu installieren?
<tuxiano> Naja, ist halt unnötige Arbeit alles wieder herzustellen, obwohl die Daten schon auf der Platte liegen.
<jokrebel> tuxiano: Aber vielleicht auch weniger Arbeit, als versuchen rauszufinden, was da schief lief und wie (oder ob überhaupt?) das zu fixen ist.
<tuxiano> Jo, kann man wohl nix machen. Die Downloads laufen ...
<jokrebel> können würde man vielleicht schon. Ist nur die Frage ob sich der undefinierte Aufwand gegenüber dem definierten "schnell noch mal neu" rechnet.
<quatron> hum kann es sein das hier gestern http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ isos da waren die ohne -beta da waren?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<quatron> ich könnte schwören es war mal kurz so
<bekks> 14.04 wird heute im Laufe des Tages veröffentlicht.
<quatron> ja ne ist klar
<quatron> habe mich nur gewundert warum gestern sachen da waren spät in der mitternacht
<quatron> ohne -beta
<quatron> obs ein test war oder hum
<sheel> quatron, es gibt auch jetzt noch .iso files ohne ein beta im namen. wenn man dann aber die list ansieht, sieht man die beta pakete
<sheel> quatron, z.B. http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.list da steht aber beta in der list
<quatron> ah k
<quatron> hat es einen grund warum es so ist?
<sheel> quatron, keine ahnung. ich finde es eher verwirrend und für scripte ist es auch nicht optimal
<quatron> hehe, k
<quatron> na dann, weiterhin abwarten und der chan -release-party ist schon strange :)
<sheel> die ganzen "lustigen typen" die immer release ist da schreien mit irgendwelchen url shortener links. die sollte man bannen
<quatron> hehe
<Berliner> hi
<quatron> hou
<Berliner> hab ne frage....
<bekks> Berliner: Dann stell sie doch einfach?
<Berliner>  was iss für den besser ubuntu oder kubuntu... soll EINFACH sein
<quatron> hum
<quatron> bin verwirrt
<quatron> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Beta 2 (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<quatron> wieder sachen ohne iso da
<Berliner> pls,hlp....
<quatron> liegt es an dem load zone balancer?
<Berliner> muss iso ziehen....
<quatron> aehm sachen ohne beta 
<Berliner> soll aufn packard belll netbook
<Berliner> ohne beta pls
<bekks> Berliner: Kannst du bitte eine vollständige Frage in einem Satz stellen?
<bekks> Ohne dauernd Enter zu drücken?
<Berliner> sry
<Berliner> awnser pls,hlp
<quatron> lol
<bekks> Berliner: FRAGE.
<quatron> n bot?
<Berliner> eglish or german...
<bekks> German.
<Berliner>  hes german
<bekks> For english, use #ubuntu
<Berliner> thx 
<Berliner>  wich distri
<Berliner> whats happen with Kubuntu
<bekks> Berliner: For english support, visit #ubuntu. Or as a full german question in this channel.
<bekks> *ask
<Berliner> sry., im german
<bekks> Dann stell eine vollständige, deutsche, Frage.
<quatron> bekks: ^^
<bekks> Berliner: Ich beantworte keine Fragen im Query.
<bekks> Stell hier eine vollständige Frage oder lass es.
<Berliner>  der will wissen was: Kubuntu oder ubuntu unterschied pls
<bekks> Das ist keine vollständige Frage.
<prosith> hey ;) habt ihr schon 14.04?
<quatron> offizieler press release ist raus?
<bekks> Guck nach?
<quatron> -/pool/main/g/grub2/grub-efi-amd64-bin_2.02~beta2-9_amd64.deb
<quatron> ist das normal?
<quatron> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.list
<bekks> Wartet doch einfach auf das offizielle Announcement.
<quatron> joa, manch eine webseite macht schon news :/ ^^
<quatron> jo abwarten
<bekks> Solange es kein offizielles Statement dazu gibt, spielt es keine Rolle was irgendwelche Webseiten tun.
<prosith> ok warten...
<|Frodo|> Berliner: ubuntu und kubuntu unterscheiden sich nur in der oberfkäche (desktop environment). für ehemalige windows-nutzer ist IMHO kubuntu die bessere wahl.
<quatron> bleibt eigentlich der kernel 3.13 nun bei trusty  nun für immer?
<quatron> also solche sachen werden wohl nie updated?
<bekks> Mit dem LTS enablement stack wird auch der Kernel updated.
<quatron> nice, danke
<quatron> gibt es irgendwie eine seite wo es drauf steht was alles updated wird und was nicht?
<bekks> quatron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<kubine> Title: TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<knoips> hallo, ich hab n alten rechner geschenkt bekommen, auf den wollte ich gerade per usb stick ubuntu draufziehen
<knoips> der rechner erkennt aber den stick nicht
<knoips> woran liegt das?
<quatron> boot reihenfolge umgestellt? )
<knoips> im bios wird die option usb nicht angezeigt
<knoips> nur diskette, cd/dvd laufwerk, hd und lan
<sheel> knoips, manche ältere rechner können nicht von usb booten. da musst du eine cd nehmen
<knoips> hmm shitty
<quatron> schon amüsant, wie cd's zu einer haushalts mangelware geworden sind ) eine rw zu haben ist schon was feines =)
<Nightwalker2004> Nabend :-)
<knoips> ich hab nicht mal n laufwerk...
<sheel> quatron, das stimmt. musste erst letztens los einen stapel kaufen gehen, weil ich seit monaten keine mehr gebraucht hatte
<quatron> knoips: deswegen haben ich einen externen laufwerk angeschafft :P
<quatron> man weiss ja nie
<knoips> :)
<knoips> das hätte ich ich auch gerne
<quatron> ja gut, der grund war, das der laufwerk am notebook den geist aufgegeben hat :P
<knoips> wie kriege ich den raus ob der rechner per usb booten kann?
<knoips> klar er kann es gerade nicht... aber das kann ja sonstwo dran liegen
<thomasfuston> knoips: du kannst ins Bios sehen
<Nightwalker2004> Ich hab da mal ne Frage.... Bin jetzt seit 8 Stunden hier am rumprobieren und komme einfach nicht weiter... Habe eine Grafikkarte im Notebook plus ne interne Grafikkarte... eine Mischung von nvidia und intel... hab jetzt über 3 Wege probiert die Treiber zu installieren... jedes mal mit dem Erfolg das mein X nicht mehr wirklich startet....
<quatron> knoips: tu dir was gutes ruf nen kumpel an und hole dir eine cd und brenne es da =) tust was gutes ;) 
<knoips> kein laufwerk!!
<quatron> ach lol sorry mein fehler :)
<knoips> :PPP
<quatron> naja muss ja nicht bootable sein
<Nightwalker2004> knoips das dürfte bei den bootoptionen im BIOS mit auftauchen wenn er das könnte ;-)
<thomasfuston> knoips: im bios kannst du relativ simpel nachsehen, ob du per usb booten kannst, da gibts meistens "boot option" oder so etwas, das ist meistens selbst erklärend, stell ein er soll von usb booten wenn er es kann
<quatron> ist auf dem alten rechner schon ein os drauf?
<knoips> ne
<quatron> du armer ^^
<knoips> ohne hd und laufwerk
<quatron> verschenk den rechner weiter ^^
<knoips> nur gehäuse mainboard grafikkarte tvkarte soundkarte
<quatron> :P
<knoips> :))
<ChrisSc> hallo zusammen
<knoips> hab ich auch schon gecaht
<sheel> Nightwalker2004, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics das hier schon gesehen?
<kubine> Title: X/Config/HybridGraphics - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<knoips> gedacht
<ChrisSc> ich habe eins der neuen j1900 boards mit ubuntu 14.04 LTS laufen
<quatron> wie gut ist der rechner? son 1980er? )
<ChrisSc> leider verabschiedet es sich regelmäßig mit BUG meldungen die auf xhci deuten
<knoips> n alter FuSI von 2002 -2004
<knoips> irgendwo dazwischen
<knoips> 1,6ghz, 1gb ram
<knoips> gar nicht so schlecht für die zeit
<ChrisSc> die ausgaben sind "unable to handle kernel null pointer dereference" und "xhci_find_new_dequeue_state"
<ChrisSc> Jetzt habe ich bereits patches gefunden, die den BUG zu einer WARN umändern
<quatron> knoips: versuche nen alten rechner irgendwo zu finden und baue da den laufwerk aus ^^
<ChrisSc> wie wende ich den Patch an? Was muss ich neu kompilieren? Wie?
<quatron> oder ma wertstoffhof besuchen ^^ da mpssen maßen weisse laufwerke rumliegen :)
<Nightwalker2004> sheel, nicht genau den Artikel aber mit dem nvidia-prime habe ich schon rum probiert... ich kann die Treiber deinstallieren, komme wieder ganz normal an die Oberfläche... dann Installiere ich die Treiber, restarte mein X und schwubs hab ich nen schwarzen Bildschirm^^
<Nightwalker2004> sheel, gelegentlich startet der mit der Meldung "The System is running in low-graphichs Mode"
<sheel> Nightwalker2004, schalte im bios mal den hybrid modus aus und probiers dann erneut. mein alter thinkpad hatte mit dem discrete ding probleme
<Nightwalker2004> sheel, auch eine idee... darüber hatte ich noch nicht nachgedacht... ich probiere mal, danke dir
<knoips> so ich werde jetzt mal zu meinem alten herren rüber... und dem n laufwerk und ne cd abzwacken...
<smeexs> knoips der usb stick funktioniert auch , mal auf nem anderen pc getestet ?
<|Frodo|> smeexs: wenn er nicht vom USB booten kann, laut seinem BIOS, ist die grundvoraussetzung gar net gegeben.
<Nightwalker2004> sheel, habe grade alle Optionen im BIOS durchsucht... gibt leider keine Möglichkeit die funktion auszuschalten....
<|Frodo|> smeexs: und ja, es gab früher wirklich mal rechner, die /nicht/ von USB-stick booten können. der benannte FuSi gehört mit sicherheit dazu (10 jahre alt).
<Nightwalker2004> sheel, Hab das NP700Z5C S03DE ... laut Internet soll das aber automatisch umschalten zwischen den Karten... vielleicht aber auch ne Samsung Sonder Locke.... -.-
<sheel> Nightwalker2004, das ist komisch. eigentlich müsste es bei nvidia karten irgendeinen menüpunkt "discrete mode" oder so geben. hatte es allerdings auch nur bei zwei laptops probiert und waren beides thinkpads
<sheel> Nightwalker2004, genau dieses automatische umschalten hat damals noch probleme gemacht
<smeexs> ich bild mir ein dass mir mal die option vom usb stick zu booten nicht angezeigt wurde weil anscheinend etwas bei der erstellung mit unetboot nicht geklappt hat, kann mich aber auch irren ist schon länger her
<sheel> sobald ein usb stick drin ist, sollte die option normalerweise angezgeigt werden. das bios weiss ja nicht was da drauf ist, sondern erkennt nur, dass etwas einesteckt ist
<quatron> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Server | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<quatron> bin immer noch verwirrt
<quatron> zwar steht da download
<quatron> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.list
<quatron> trotzdem sind da drin einige beta sachen drin
<k1l> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) released (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<quatron> k1l: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.list und was hat es mit den beta sachen da drin auf sich? ist das normal?
<sheel> quatron, vermutlich wurden einfach die einzelnen pakete noch nicht aktualisert, weil es dafür keine gründe gab. wenn das image unter release aufgelistet ist, ist es definitv das richtige
<sheel> die derivate wie ubuntu-gnome fehlen z.B. allerdings noch komplett
<quatron> sheel: aber sogesehen kann ich es mir in ruhe runterziehen und damit dann live gehen?
<sheel> quatron, ja.
<quatron> hehe k danke, dann kann ich ja in ruhe meine preseed für den server basteln :)
<k1l> quatron: was für beta sachen=
<k1l> ?
<k1l> das hängt damit zusammen, dass einige software sich selber noch beta labled. 
<quatron> k1l: noch beta labled obwo es nicht mehr ist oder wie?
<quatron> -/pool/main/g/grub2/grub-common_2.02~beta2-9_amd64.deb
<sprotte24> Moin. Ubuntu - "Neue Version wird in Kürze erscheinen."  Ist also noch nicht raus, 14.04 release, oder?
<k1l> quatron: grub
<quatron> k1l: ja?
<k1l> quatron: setz dich mal mit der versionsgeschichte von grub auseinander :)
<k1l> sprotte24: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.list
<k1l> sprotte24: wait
<k1l> sprotte24: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) released (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<sheel> sprotte24, 14.04 ist offiziell draussen: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<sheel> sprotte24, es fehlen noch die derivate
<quatron> pool/main/libc/libcaca/libcaca0_0.99.beta18-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<quatron> was auch immer diese caca ist ^^
<quatron> ansonsten nur das und grub
<sprotte24> warum denn die Meldung in Kürze, wenn sie raus sein soll?
<k1l> sprotte24: sag mal den #ubuntuusers leuten, dass sie den counter umstellen sollen.
<k1l> die welt geht nicht unter, nur weil ein admin noch nicht im sekundentakt umgestellt hat,....
<sheel> sprotte24, woher hast du diese meldung? wahrscheinlich war das einfach zu der zeit veröffentlich, als die .iso noch auf die mirrors verteilt wurden oder so
<sprotte24> Kommt in einem großen Quadrat bei Betreten von www.ubuntuusers.de
<sheel> sprotte24, ach so. dann hat k1l recht und es wurde einfach noch nicht geupdatet. die offizielle release meldung ist jedenfalls raus
<sheel> sprotte24, du kannst dich übrignes auch für die announce mailingsliste eintragen, dann bekommst die verbindliche meldungen per mail
<sheel> sprotte24, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-announce Info Page (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> Für altes Notebook mit Centrino M brauche ich die 32-Bit-Version, oder? OK. Danke für den Tipp.
<sheel> und hier die release meldung: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) released (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<sheel> sprotte24, bezüglich 32 oder 64 bit, such am besten auf der intel seite nach dem cpu und dort steht dann sowas wie: Physical Address Extensions	32-bit
<sheel> oder eben halt 64
<sprotte24> sheel: mit nur 1 GB (max. 2GB) RAM kann ich die 32-bit-Version nehmen, oder?
<sheel> sprotte24, ja kannst du
<sprotte24> Und weil das Notebook Satellite A100-649 nicht von USB booten mag, muss ich die Iso wegen 970MB auf DVD brennen, oder?
<sheel> sprotte24, ja oder du nimmst ein kleineres iso (vielleicht ist zum beispiel das xubuntu iso kleiner - ich weiss es nicht) und installierst den ubuntu-desktop nach. wäre eine option, wenn du keine dvd zur hand hast
<Nightwalker2004> Da ist er wieder... mit den selben Problemen.... 2 Grafikkarten im Notebook und Ubuntu will nach der Nvidia Treiberinstallation den X nicht mehr richtig starten...
<Nightwalker2004> Ich weiß leider auch nicht ob es wirklich an den 2 GraKas liegt oder ich bei der Installation irgendeinen Fehler gemacht habe....
<k1l> du brauchst auch optimus oder bumblebee für die 2 video card lösung
<Nightwalker2004> Die Frage ist welcher ist einfacher und wie konfiguriere ich den... habe schon den halben Tag im Forum rum gesucht und bisher nichts gefunden was mich weiter gebracht hat....
<Nightwalker2004> Sobald ich die Treiber wiede deinstalliere kann ich das Notebook wieder ganz normal nutzen....
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia  da unten für deinen fall bumblebee oder prime durchlesen
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sprotte24> sheel:  wenn ich ne DVD-RW liegen hab, dann spricht nichts sonstiges gegen die unbuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso? XUBUNTU 14.04 kann ich nicht finden.
<sheel> sprotte24, nö spricht nichts dagegen. war ja nur als "notlösung" angedacht.
<sheel> sprotte24, die derivate wie xubuntu, ubuntu-gnome, etc. sind noch nicht auf den releaseservern
<Yoshimo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ für mich ist befüllt mit Dateien der richtigen Größe
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> sheel: die 970MB-Version wird gerade geladen, leider geht es trotz 50MBit-DSL recht gemächlich, weil wohl viele gerade download machen
<sheel> Yoshimo, der release ordner von ubuntu-gnome ist z.B. noch leer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/release/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/release (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<sheel> sprotte24, ja, durchaus möglich das es lahmt. nimm doch einfach das torrent. das ist genau dafür da
<sprotte24> aber schon 640GB geschafft, da hab ich noch ein wenig Geduld
<sprotte24> Mbyte
<sprotte24> noch 12min
<Nightwalker2004> so... hab jetzt nochmal so ziemlich alle treiber erneut installiert....
<Nightwalker2004> nach der Installation der Treiber, und nachdem ich auch nvidia-prime installiert habe startet das notebook neu... danach startet X aber garnicht mehr wirklich
<Nightwalker2004> Nach eine Systemneustart greift die Änderung. Der gesamte Desktop wird dann von der Nvidia-GPU gerendert, was der Befehl
<Nightwalker2004> glxinfo | grep renderer 
<Nightwalker2004> zeigt.
<Nightwalker2004> sollte er eigentlich machen... :( mir spuckt er ne Fehlermeldung "unable to open display"
<Nightwalker2004> Hat jemand ne idee ?
<kenny_ken> Hallo Leuts :)
<jokrebel> namd
<kenny_ken> Bräucht gleich mal eure Hilfe :/
<Nightwalker2004> Nabend :-)
<kenny_ken> Ich habe mir eben Xubuntu installiert (13.10, wenige MInuten bevor 14.04 released wurde -.-) 
<kenny_ken> Jedenfalls: Es soll auf meinen Laptop. Es gab während der Installation schon probleme (Der installer ist ständig abgestürzt). Die installation verlief problemlos, jetzt aber (erster Start) crasht so ziemlich jedes Programm oder bestimmte funktionen funktionieren nicht
<someone_> Guten Abend. Eine Frage: Sind die Downloads eigentlich signiert bzw. kann man die heruntergeladene iso-Datei auf Richtigkeit überprüfen?
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, was für ein gerät?
<mrkramps> someone_, jau
<mrkramps> someone_, md5sum
<kenny_ken> Laptop. Willst die genaue Bezeichnung?
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, japp
<kenny_ken> Schenker XMG A521
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes someone_ 
<kubine> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kenny_ken> Schenker aka MySN
<kenny_ken> Jedenfalls, i7 Sandy Bridge, 8gb Ram, 2 HDDs und dedizierte Grafikkarte
<someone_> Danke @k1l
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, intel/nvidia oder nur nvidia
<kenny_ken> Während der installation ist das Installationsfenster ständig gecrasht. Jetzt, wenn ich versuche via terminal etwas zu installieren, bekomme ich einen Fehler, dass die Lock datei nicht verfügbar ist bzw gerade verwendet wird. Wenn ich versuche, es über Aptitude zu installieren, crasht dieses...
<kenny_ken> Intel und Nvidia
<someone_> Weiß jemand wann die MD5-Hashes für die 14.04er-Version verfügbar sein werden?
<kenny_ken> also onboard GPU im CPU (bzw iGPU) eine HD3000, die dGPU ist eine Gforce GT530M
<mrkramps> someone_, liegen eigentlich auf den download servern
<mrkramps> für alle isos
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, dass der grafische installer abstürzt ist ärgerlich, aber meiner erfahrung nach nicht so ungewöhnlich
<kenny_ken> Evtl liegt es an der HDD bzw SSD... Die war in meinem Desktop drin und hat dort rumgesponnen (wurde im BIOS nicht mehr erkannt), am Laptop hat sie soweit gut funktioniert
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, funktionierte xubuntu denn problemlos im live-betrieb?
<someone_> Kann die Hashes irgendwie nicht finden...
<kenny_ken> Ja, bis auf den GUI installer halt
<mrkramps> someone_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Trusty_Tahr
<kubine> Title: Trusty Tahr › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> siehe Prüfsummen
<someone_> Ah, jetzt. Danke @mrkramps
<mrkramps> gerne
<kenny_ken> Echt seltsam... Hab versucht was via aptitude zu installieren, crasht das auch ...
<someone_> Schade, dass Ubuntu keine verschlüsselte Verbindung anbietet...
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, dann sollest du nochmal eine liveCD starten und einen blick in die laufwerksverwaltung werfen - bzw. SMART-werte überprüfen
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kenny_ken> vielen Dank. Ich dachte halt als erstes an die HDD, da diese - wie bereits mal gesagt - im Desktop PC viele Probleme machte...
<kenny_ken> äh SSD meine ich.
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, ist ein guter ansatzpunkt - weitersehen kann man immer noch
<kenny_ken> Ich hatte in Linux schon so einige Fehler an der Hardware entdeckt, die Windoof gänzlich verschwiegen hat :)
<ryck> Hi. Der Updater findet 14.04 nicht. Sagt, es gäbe keine Updates. Warum?
<someone_> Sollte man die Desktop-Image-Datei oder Alternate-Datei verwenden zum Installieren?
<mrkramps> someone_, kommt auf das zielgerät an
<mrkramps> außerdem gibt es alternate wohl nur noch für lubuntu
<kenny_ken> hm, mrkramps: SMART Kurztest war Erfolgreich
<someone_> Empfehlt ihr bei der Installation die komplette Festplatte zu verschlüsseln?
<mrkramps> someone_, kommt wohl auf den einsatzbereich des geräts an :)
<someone_> Aber hat ja sicherheitstechnisch nur Vorteile und während dem Betrieb keine Performanceeinbußen? Zum physischen Schutz
<kenny_ken> von dem live USB Stick geht auch die Installation von Programmen via apt-get wunderbar (ich weiß nicht ob das relevant ist)
<mrkramps> someone_, leistungsverlust besteht bei vollverschlüsselung natürlich
<mrkramps> ryck, do-release-upgrade?
<sprotte24> So, ubuntu 14.04 ist von DVD gestartet. Ich sehe jetzt eine Tabelle mit Tastenkombinationen. Vorher wurde sogar angesagt, es wäre Funknetze verfügbar. Aber jetzt scheint nix zu reagieren?
<mrkramps> ryck, oder sitzt du auf einem anderen server für die paketquellen
<someone_> @mrkramps: Aber Festplatte muss ja nur einmal beim Einschalten bzw. Einloggen entschlüsselt werden. Warum gibt es dann während dem laufenden Betrieb einen Leistungsverlust?
<mrkramps> someone_, vollverschlüsselung müsste im idealfall auch für swap und RAM sein
<ryck> mrkramps, unter "Software & Aktualisierungen" sehe ich gerade, dass ich sagen kann "Herunterladen von: " und dann Hauptserver. Momentan steht da "Server für Deutschland".
<dasjoe> someone_: Die Daten müssen doch auch im Betrieb ver- und entschlüsselt werden...
<mrkramps> ryck, gut möglich, dass die deutschen spielgelserver noch nicht uptodate sind
<ryck> Aber im Grunde ist es genau das gleiche, oder? Würde es schaden, wenn ich nur fürs Upgrade den Server umstelle?
<mrkramps> ryck, ich würde das heute gar nicht versuchen … die serverauslastung ist vermutlich recht hoch
<k1l> ryck: warte einfach bis die server gesynct sind (wenn du 13.10 hast)
<stevieh> warte doch einfach?
<mrkramps> ryck, aber ja, kannst das auch einfach einmalig umstellen
<bekks> ryck: Warum willst du die Server überhaupt umstellen? Dadurch werden die Server auch nicht schneller synchronisiert.
<ryck> mrkramps, k1l , okay, danke.
<someone_> @dasjoe: Wenn man jetzt mal nur von einem physischen Angriff auf das ausgeschaltete System ausgeht?
<ryck> bekks, aber ich kriege 14.04 schneller.
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Eben weil jeder so denkt, werden die bereits synchronisierten server massiv belastet - und unterm Strich kriegst du dein 14.04 langsamer.
<dasjoe> someone_: und wie willst du das dann machen? Wo lagerst du die Daten unverschlüsselt um sie beim Runterfahren zu verschlüsseln, vollständig im RAM? ;)
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, mir fällt jetzt nichts ein, wo man die fehlersuch bei dir sinnvoll ansetzen könnte … wegen deiner hybrid-grafikkarte würde ich dir eher raten 14.04 neu aufzusetzen
<sprotte24> Schde. Offenbar ist mein ubuntu von dvd abgestürzt, Maus bewegt sich, aber keinerlei Reaktion.
<mrkramps> kenny_ken, genrell wegen deiner hardware würde sich 14.04 insgesamt eher anbieten
<someone_> @dasjoe: Mh. ok. Werde mich damit mal die nächsten Tage beschäftigen. ;)
<mrkramps> sprotte24, was für ein gerät, welche hardware? ist das installationsmedium in ordnung (Prüfsumme)?
<someone_> Ist AMD64 bei 4GB RAM vorteilhaft?
<mrkramps> someone_, nicht zwangsläufig, eher aber weil deine CPU 64bit fähig sein wird
<sprotte24> mrkramps: Toshiba Satellite A100-649 mit Celeron M, 1GB Arbeitsspeicher, 1500 MHz
<dasjoe> someone_: Wenn dein Prozessor es unterstützt: ja. Und jetzt komm nicht "Aber auch 64-Bitter profitieren von kürzeren Opcodes bei 32-Bit!"
<someone_> Danke für eure Hilfe. 
<mrkramps> sprotte24, ubuntu mit unity? oder lubuntu/xubuntu?
<someone_> Schönen Abend noch. :)
<mrkramps> someone_, dir auch
<sprotte24> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<k1l> wenn die hardware 64bit kann gibt es keinen grund nicht 64bit zu nutzen
<mrkramps> sprotte24, dein rechner ist dafür zu langsam, außerdem mag die bootoption "forcepae" nötog sein
<mrkramps> sprotte24, oder hat der bootvorgang ins livesystem schon funktioniert?
<sprotte24> mrkramps: schien alles ok. Booten llappte, nur zum Schluss eine Liste der Tastenkombination, links ne Reihe verschiedener Symbole, oben noch ne Taskleiste, rechts oben Uhrzeit, lautsprecher usw.
<mrkramps> sprotte24, ok … ich vermute mal dass unity etwas zuviel für das gerät war - versuch es nochmal mit lubuntu oder xubuntu
<sprotte24> was soll daran zu viel sein? muss das etwa komplett in den Arbeitsspeicher passen, iso 970MB in 1GB Arbeitsspeicher?
<mrkramps> sprotte24, nein … die desktopumgebung ist ziemlich resourcenhungrig
<sprotte24> Und würde das besser laufen, wenn ich Installation auf HDD zulasse?
<mrkramps> sprotte24, sicherlich, aber ubuntu's desktopumgebung arbeitet halt mit desktopeffekten und lastet die grafikkarte mit aus
<ryck> konttet ihr denn schon upgraden übers software center?
<mrkramps> sprotte24, und benötigt schätzungsweise die hälfte deines RAM
<sprotte24> und diese Effekte lassen sich nicht deaktivieren? Und warum kommt keine Fehlermeldung?
<mrkramps> sprotte24, die lassen sich nicht vollständig deaktivieren
<ryck> Konntet ihr denn schon auf 14.04 upgraden, oder auch noch nicht?
<quatron> aehm eine frage, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014? ist 1.0.1f auch nicht vulerable?
<sprotte24> mrkramps: kannst du mir bitte mal für mein Laptop eine Version raussuchen, die du für geeigneter hältst?
<mrkramps> sprotte24, Lubuntu 14.04 oder Xubuntu 14.04
<quatron> Ubuntu Server 14.04 sehe ich gerade
<k1l> ryck: meine LTS sachen müssen eh bis 14.04.1 warten und den laptop hab ich schon seit der alpha auf 14.04
<k1l> quatron: das ist seit 7.april gefixt. durch patches
<mrkramps> sprotte24, die unterschiede der Desktopumgebungen LXDE und Xfce musst du dir selber mal ansehen/durchlesen und dann für dich entscheiden, was dir besser gefällt
<quatron> also ist es eine gepatchte version
<quatron> alles klar
<mrkramps> sprotte24, Lubuntu mit LXDE wäre auf jeden fall das leistungsschonende
<quatron> danke
<k1l> quatron: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<kubine> Title: USN-2165-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> kannst du mir einfach mal den Link zum Download zeigen?
<mrkramps> sprotte24, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trusty_Tahr
<kubine> Title: Trusty Tahr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> sprotte24, SRY http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Trusty_Tahr
<kubine> Title: Trusty Tahr › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> quatron: da da 14.04 nicht explizit erwähnt wird hier der 14.04 changelog: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2/changelog
<mrkramps> sprotte24, warte mal eben … 
<quatron> k1l: super danke :)
<jokrebel> geht es eigentlich ein 12.04.4 vor der 14.04.1 upzugraden? 
<k1l> wenn du alle updates einspielst hast du eh ein 12.04.4
<mrkramps> sprotte24, du brauchst die 32bit Version
<bekks> jokrebel: klar. do-release-upgrade -d
<sprotte24> hab ich doch
<k1l> jokrebel: achso, ja das geht, macht aber keinen sinn, da LTS erst ab 14.04.1 ist. und man will ja ein gesetztes system als LTS
<jokrebel> gibts da nen Termin für das LTS-Upgrade?
<sprotte24> mrkramps: ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso ist doch 32bit
<k1l> ja, den release von 14.04.1 :)
<bekks> Ja. Releasedate von 14.04.1
<k1l> 24.7.
<mrkramps> sprotte24, ah entschuldige
<sprotte24> mrkramps: hab gerade mal ne andere HDD eingelegt und will mal schauen, ob das bisherige dann besser bzw. überhaupt startet.
<sprotte24> Wenn nicht, will ich ne andere version nehmen
<mrkramps> sprotte24, was genau soll eine festplatte daran ändern?
<quatron> was ist so toll an 14.04.1?
<mrkramps> quatron, das ist nur der nächte point release der LTS
<sprotte24> mrkramps: dass nicht alles im Arbeitsspeicher gehalten werden muss?
<mrkramps> sprotte24, dazu müsstest du das dann auf eine festplatte installieren
<quatron> ah k
<bekks> sprotte24: Und was soll die Platte an den bisherigen Problem ändern? :)
<sprotte24> mrkramps: gwenau das hab ich vor
<mrkramps> sprotte24, wenn ich dir übrigens sage, dass ubuntu mit unity nicht optimal ist für deinen alten laptop, dann darfst du mir das glauben :D
<sprotte24> bekks: dass ubuntu dann mehr Platz hat? Eben Arbeitsspeicher UND HDD?
<bekks> sprotte24: Und was soll die Platte an den bisherigen Problem ändern? :)
<mrkramps> die festplatte macht's für die grafikkarte aber auch nicht leichter
<k1l> quatron: das ist das pointrelease. damit wird die 14.04 zur lts
<sprotte24> mrkramps: wie ich erwähnte, nur ein kurzer Test, werde dann mit Sicherheit was kleineres probieren
<bekks> sprotte24: Die Festplatte ändert nichts, aber auch gar nichts an deinen bisherigen Problemen.
<mrkramps> bekks, lass ihn machen, dann hat er zumindest schon mal die installation gemacht
<bekks> Stimmt auch wieder. :P
<jokrebel> ist dann ein do-release-upgrade -d um ein 12.04 auf 14.04 zu bringen eher gefährlich/abzuraten?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, ich find die LTS → LTS upgrades irgendwie immer riskant
<mrkramps> richtig funktioniert haben die bei mir bislang nur auf systemen, die wirklich nur standardkomponenten installiert hatten
<bekks> jokrebel: Ich habe die 12.04 -> 14.04 eine zeitlang sogar automatisiert laufen lassen.
<mrkramps> bekks, ging das diesmal ohne probleme?
<bekks> PPA disablen, soaftware aus den PPA runter, updaten, PPA anpassen und wieder einschalten, software aus PPA wieder drauf.
<sprotte24> mrkramps: bei Auswahl auf Festplatte hat es schon mal alle WLAN-SSIDs angezeigt eben
<bekks> mrkramps: Das ging bei mir schon immer ohne Probleme.
<k1l> mrkramps: die upgrades werden automatisiert getestet. deine modifikationen können die natürlich nicht testen
<bekks> sprotte24: Was bedeutet "bei Auswahl auf Festplatte"?
<sprotte24> Nach dem Booten kam erstmal "try it" = Live-CD oder eben auf Festplatte installieren
<bekks> Und Du hast was ausgewählt...?
<sprotte24> ja, diesmal "auf Festplatte installieren"
<sprotte24> bin einfach neugierig, ob sich was verbessert.
<bekks> Es wird sich nichts verbessern. Wie sollte es auch.
<mrkramps> bekks, das system könnte sich jetzt alternativ noch in einen rausch swappen :)
<bekks> Stimmt :)
<jokrebel> ...Backup ist natürlich Pflicht vorher
<Rochvellon> wo wir gerade beim installieren sind. wie geht das eigentlich unter dem software-center, die quellen zu aktualisieren, bspw. wenn ein ppa hinzugefügt wurde?
 * jokrebel zieht grad ne 1:1-Kopie die dann in nen "besseren" Rechner reinkommt um dort dann das Release-Upgrade mal zu probieren. 
<bekks> Rochvellon: Keine Ahnung. Ich habe das Software-Center noch nie gesehen.
<jokrebel> gibts an dem Plan was auszusetzen? Bedenken?
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, softwarequellen kann man über SC auch ändern
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, ob dann lokale/veraltete Pakete angezeigt werden, weiß ich nicht
<Rochvellon> ja, mrkramps, nur wie lade ich die quellen neu? bekks: ich verwende es in der regel auch nicht
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, welche quellen?
<Rochvellon> der repositoren
<k1l> Rochvellon: das bringt eine meldung zum aktualisieren
<mrkramps> PPAs? oder einfach apt-get update?
<Rochvellon> naja, für die cli weiß ich es ja :D
<mrkramps> also das pendant dazu im SC?
<Rochvellon> jo
<mrkramps> ich versuche das gerade von screenshots zu erraten :D
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, so wie ich das im netz lesen kann, muss man dafür einmal den Software Updater - also vermutlich Update Manager aufrufen
<Rochvellon> ist ja umständlich ...
<mrkramps> wobei ich als workflow vorschlagen würde, die softwarequellen generell im update manager zu bearbeiten
<mrkramps> da spart man sich das
<bekks> jokrebel: An welchem Plan?
<mcvoicex> hallo zusammen! kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen deutschsprachigen irc für xubuntu gibt und wie ich den finde?
<bekks> mcvoicex: Du bist drin.
<k1l> kannst hier fragen
<mrkramps> mcvoicex, bist hier schon richtig
<mcvoicex> ich bin neu in irc... bitte höflichst um verständnis... :)
<mcvoicex> ah ok ;)
<mrkramps> wir machen in allen *buntus hier
<mcvoicex> ich habe ein prob mit dem teamviewer 9, erst seit umstellung auf die 14.04... lib32asound fehlt. kann jemand was dazu sagen?
<bekks> Nein. Ohne genaue Fehlermeldung kann das niemand. :)
<mrkramps> mcvoicex, von 12.04 auf 14.04?
<mcvoicex> 13.10 auf 14.04
<jokrebel> bekks: Vom alten Rechner (12.04.4) eine 1:1-Kopie ziehn. Die dann auf nen anderen Rechner packen und da dann ein do-release-upgrade -d laufen lassen. Und notfalls halt doch den "Alten" wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Oder würdest Du da tatsächlich bis 14.04.1 warten? 
<mrkramps> mcvoicex, kann eigentlich nicht, weil das paket in 13.10 schon nicht mehr in den quellen war
<bekks> jokrebel: do-release-upgrade -d -s benutzen. :)
<mcvoicex> also teamviewer läuft inzwischen auf zig umwegen hats dann doch geklappt, aber dieses prob war mir völlig fremd
<bekks> mcvoicex: Also hast du es gelöst?
<mcvoicex> ich hab mittels gdebi installiert bis zur fehlermeldung, dann mittels sudo apt-get install -f abgeschlossen, hat funktioniert aber keine ahnung ob die installation nur 'regulär' ist oder nur hingestümpert :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Bei nem Test mit nem Geklonten System trotzdem erst noch "simulieren"?
<mcvoicex> apt-get install -f hat glaube ich um die 50 pakete nachgezogen... mir war ganz schwindlig :-D
<mrkramps> mcvoicex, ok - das kann gut sein. gdebi arbeitet bei abhängigeiten nicht 100%ig verlässlich
<bekks> jokrebel: Nicht klonen. Stattdessen -s benutzen.
<bekks> jokrebel: Das spart Dir die ganze Klonerei.
<mrkramps> damit sollte das installationsproblem für dich aber eigentlich gelöst sein - bzw. teamviewer korrekt installiert sein
<mcvoicex> also könnte es sein, dass die nächste version von teamviewer sich nicht installieren lässt...?!
<jokrebel> bekks: Aber wenn ich es ja sowieso auf neuere Hardware umziehn will?
<mrkramps> mcvoicex, doch ich bin mir sicher, dass die entwickler das berücksichtigen
<mcvoicex> ja, er läuft. ich frage mich nur was passiert, wenn die 10er auftaucht... teamvieer will meisstens auf beiden verbundenen rechnern die gleiche version haben
<mcvoicex> ich lass mich überraschen ;)
<mrkramps> mcvoicex, ansonsten schauste hier wieder rein ;)
<bekks> jokrebel: Dann zieh es doch um? Das hat ja nichts mit dem Upgrade auf 14.04 zu tun :)
<mcvoicex> das mach ich @mrkramps
<bekks> mcvoicex: Dann darfst du die 9er deinstallieren und die 10er installieren. :)
<mcvoicex> :)) wenn das so einfach geht... ansonsten melde ich mich bei dir @bekks :)
<bekks> Ich nutze kein TEamViewer unter Linux. Ich nutze ssh.
<jokrebel> bekks: Naja - mit ner Klone-Kopie kann ich das gefahrlos testen und wenn es nicht klappt erstmal mit dem alten Rechner und der alten Insatallation weitermachen und dann im Juni (14.04.1 Release) nen neune Versuch wagen.
<mcvoicex> teamviewer ist recht simple in der verwendung... deshalb (nein, ich bin nicht zu faul :) )
<bekks> jokrebel: Du machst Dir viel zu viele Gedanken.
<bekks> jokrebel: Klon das Ding auf neue HW, dann hast du die neue HW und kannst die alte ausmachen. Dann benutz -s und teste das Update.
<bekks> Da muss man keine neuen Versuche mit neuen Releases planen.
<jokrebel> bekks: ja - hab lieber ein Netz UND doppelten Boden ;-)
<bekks> rsync -av /backup/rechner/ /target/ fertig ist das Netz.
<mcvoicex> danke euch... schönen abend noch und frohes eier suchen... :)
<sprotte24> mrkramps: alles verhielt sich so, wie von euch prognostiziert. Zum Schluss reagiert nichts mehr. Nun werde ich wohl ne kleinere Version testen.
<mrkramps> sprotte24, versuch's mal mit Lubuntu, da ist die ISO auch nicht so groß
<bekks> sprotte24: Ich würde auf einem A100 bestenfalls ein Lubuntu probieren.
<Linux-Neuling> MOIN MOIN an alle 
<mrkramps> moin
<Linux-Neuling> mal eine kurze Frage. ist es sinvoll unter linux eine firewall oder einen virenscanner zu installieren?
<mrkramps> Linux-Neuling, ja und nein
<Linux-Neuling> im netz gibt es wiedersprüchliche angaben :-(
<Linux-Neuling> also ich meine als normaler user der von windows umsteigt, normale nutzung von internet usw
<mrkramps> Linux-Neuling, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte
<kubine> Title: Sicherheitskonzepte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linux-Neuling> tja den haben die ganzen programme doch ihren sinn erreicht einen "blöden User" in sicherheit zu wiegen
<Linux-Neuling> ich jedenfalls komme mir schon bischen mulmig vor meine bankgeschäfte so ohne sicherheit über den rechner laufen zu lassen jetzt :-(
<bekks> Schlangenöl ist keine Sicherheit.
<mrkramps> naja, virenscanner und firewall retten einen im moment auch nicht
<Linux-Neuling> stellt sich dann doch aber die frage wie sicher das onlinebanking noch ist?
<bekks> So sicher wie ohne Windows auch.
<bekks> Fürs Onlinebanking mit Linux braucht man weder eine Firewall noch einen Virenscanner.
<bekks> (Unter Windows übrigens auch nicht, aber das ist ein Thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic)
<Linux-Neuling> ich arbeite ja schon einige jahre mit pc und vor kurzem hat mir zum erstenmal ein vierus richtig schaden zugefügt
<bekks> Ich habe seit 20 Jahren mit PC zu tun und noch nie einen Virus gehabt.
<bekks> Aber diese Diskussion gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Linux-Neuling> bekks arbeitest du seit 20 jahren mit linux? 
<bekks> Linux-Neuling: Ja, auch.
<Linux-Neuling> es geht doch nicht nur um das offline  (reine ubertragung) der daten sondern um einbruch in das system und den datenraub
<bekks> Aber diese Diskussion gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> zehn Minuten vor Tagesende und das do-release-upgrade geht immer noch nicht ;-(
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, und? :)
<bekks> jokrebel: Die Welt geht davon nicht unter.
<bekks> do-release-upgrade -d
<bekks> Wie ich schon vorhin sagte.
<jokrebel> bekks: Heut hätt ich aber Zeit gehabt (und mag es jetzt nicht unbedingt mit -d erzwingen)
<bekks> jokrebel: Und wieso nicht? Ob mit oder ohne -d spielt genau gar keine Rolle.
<jokrebel> hier ein 13.10
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-18
 * _steay is away: I'm busy
<effchen_bone2> guten morgen
<effchen_bone2> ist schon jemand wach und kann mir mit einer fehlgeschlagenen 14.04 instalation weiterhelfen?
<effchen_bone2> habe von 13.10 upgedated
<effchen_bone2> nach dem neustart meldet sich grub recue mit grub term highlight color not found
<effchen_bone2> habe über einen usb stick mit live cd dann ubuntu gestartet und ein boot rescue ausgeführt
<effchen_bone2> hat aber zu keiner veränderung geführt
<effchen_bone2> tja, nun bin ich hier
<effchen_bone2> und weiß nicht so recht
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: Moment, da hab ich glaub grad was gelesen.
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2014-March/185203.html
<kubine> Title: [Bug 1289977] Re: Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found" (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<effchen_bone2> danke, da schau ich mal
<effchen_bone2> hoffentlich hat da das bootrepair noch nicht dazwischengefunkt
<effchen_bone2> aber die grubmeldung ist ja die gleiche geblieben
<effchen_bone2> jokrebel: ne, der befehl der da angegeben ist: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdx 
<effchen_bone2> der geht hier nicht
<effchen_bone2> failed to get canonical path of /cow
<effchen_bone2> lol
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: Naja das x must schon gegen die richtige Platte auswechseln denke ich.
<effchen_bone2> ah
<effchen_bone2> kenn mich nicht so aus :-)
<effchen_bone2> wie find ich da den richtigen namen oder buchstaber raus?
<effchen_bone2> hab ja nur eine partition
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: Na wenn Du nur eine Platte hast wird es /dev/sda sein vermutlich.
<effchen_bone2> ok
<effchen_bone2> das nehm ich
<effchen_bone2> nope, will er auch nicht
<jokrebel> aber von nem LiveSystem aus steht da
<effchen_bone2> ja, so läuft ja grade 14.04
<effchen_bone2> gebootet über usb stick
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koelner> effchen_bone2: versuchs mal mit /dev/sda1 
<effchen_bone2> nein, auch nicht
<jokrebel> ich nehm aus der Anleitung immer die chroot-Methode
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> Nicht die Partition. Die Platte selbst
<jokrebel> sda1 ist definitiv falsch
<effchen_bone2> ja
<effchen_bone2> a1 ist der stick
<effchen_bone2> ne
<effchen_bone2> b ist der stick
<jokrebel> das sollte schon sicher sein
<effchen_bone2> a ist die platt
<effchen_bone2> e
<effchen_bone2> 320 gb
<effchen_bone2> leicht zu erkennen
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode ist ne prima Anleitung.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<effchen_bone2> ok ich geh ja mal durch
<effchen_bone2> danke
<jokrebel> aber nicht blind copy and paste!
<effchen_bone2> na das mit dem sdXY hab ich nun verstanden
<effchen_bone2> aber auch so geht das nich
<effchen_bone2> mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: NoPaste mal die kompletten Zeilen Deines Terminals
<AndroidDummy> Morgen
<jokrebel> !paste > effchen_bone2 
<kubine> effchen_bone2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<effchen_bone2> habe schon wieder neugestartet
<jokrebel> es müssen halt alle einzelschritte korrekt sein.
<effchen_bone2> bin eigentlich schon soweit alles neu zumachen... oder willst du mich noch einmal schritt für schritt da durchführen?
<AndroidDummy> Kennt jemand sowas wie rdesktop serverseitig für linux? X11vnc ist wegen der gleichzeitigen Anmeldung keine Option. Die Umlenkung des X11 ist selbst bei ner 50/10 MBit-Leitung grottenlahm bzw. nicht praktikabel...
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: können wir schon nochmal gemeinsam durchgehn
<effchen_bone2> ok
<effchen_bone2> habe neugestaret
<effchen_bone2> live usb
<jokrebel> dann zeig erstmal ein df her
<effchen_bone2> was ist ein df?
<koegs> AndroidDummy: xrdp
<koegs> dann noch x2go oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NX
<kubine> Title: NX › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: Das gibt man im Terminal ein
<effchen_bone2> ok
<jokrebel> !pasten > effchen_bone2 
<kubine> effchen_bone2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<effchen_bone2> ok ich log mich mal von dem rechner aus ein moment
<jokrebel> hä? Wo logst Du Dich warum aus?
<effchen_bone2> es geht ja um mein laptop
<effchen_bone2> ich schreibe aber grade von meinem desktop aus
<effchen_bone2> also ich kann so nicht copy und pasten
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: Aber auf dem Laptop hast Du ein LiveUbuntu mit grafischer Oberfläche laufen, oder?
<effchen_bone2> ja
<effchen_bone2> nur booten will er da ja nihct mehr
<jokrebel> und das Internet geht auch?
<effchen_bone2> ja
<effchen_bone2> allerding... wie bekomme ich denn da ein chatprogram installiert...
<effchen_bone2> das softwarecenter will nichts installieren
<jokrebel> dann in der grafischen Oberfläche ein Terminal öffnen. df <Enter>. Alles markieren und kopieren. Browser auf. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ dort dann einfügen.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<effchen_bone2> ah
<effchen_bone2> of
<effchen_bone2> ok
<jokrebel> effchen_bone2: Und im Browser könntest Du auch ins IRC
<effchen_bone2> stimmt
<jokrebel> !away > Zerant 
<kubine> Zerant: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<effchen_sucht_hi> so
<AndroidDummy> Koegs: Danke, dann werd ich die mal nacheinander durchprobieren...
<effchen_sucht_hi> puh alles umst'ndlich mit den englischen yeichen
<Zerant> jokrebel, war nicht geplant ... 24h dc mit reconnect war automatisch
<Zerant> sorry
<jokrebel> Zerant: kein Problem, sah nur so nach away-script aus ;-)
<effchen_sucht_hi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273752/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Zerant> jokrebel, ist von dem programm her so glaub muss mal sehen ob man das ausschalten kann
<effchen_sucht_hi> jokrebel: trekstore ist noch eine externe festplatte auf die ich grade vorsichtshalber schon mal das alte home sichere
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Hast Du doch ein separates /home?
<effchen_sucht_hi> ...
<effchen_sucht_hi> nur das alte und das auf dem stick
<effchen_sucht_hi> also nein
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: vorsichtshalber bitte auch noch ein "sudo fdisk -l"
<effchen_sucht_hi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273775/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> oh! GPT
<effchen_sucht_hi> was ist das_
<effchen_sucht_hi> ?
<effchen_sucht_hi> ist das was schlimmen?
<effchen_sucht_hi> s
<jokrebel> Naja das hat mit der Partitionsverwaltung zu tun. Das ist das neuere mit dem ich noch keine Erfahrung habe. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen#GPT-Schema der gesamte Artikel ist für das Verständnis des ganzen nicht schlecht.
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Was war auf dem Laptop denn vorher drauf?
<effchen_sucht_hi> ubuntu 13.10
<effchen_sucht_hi> nur ubuntu 13.10
<effchen_sucht_hi> das einyige was ich gemacht habe ist upgedatet auf ubuntu 14.04
<effchen_sucht_hi> und halt  2x boot repair
<jokrebel> na versuchen wirs einfach. Mehr kaputt gehn kann ja kaum und gesichert hast Du auch schon, oder?
<effchen_sucht_hi> lol ja
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Also http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<effchen_sucht_hi> offen
<sprotte24> Guten Morgen.
<jokrebel> 1 ausführen XY bei Dir = a1
<effchen_sucht_hi> ok gemacht
<effchen_sucht_hi> keine fehlermeldung
<effchen_sucht_hi> aber auch sonst keine reaktion
<jokrebel> gut
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: dann weiter mit 3 - alle Punkte abarbeiten
<effchen_sucht_hi> puh
<sprotte24> Mein Lubuntu 14.04 läuft, DSL auch. Nur funktioniert das Brwsen per Firefox nicht richtig. Und links oben läuft die "Sanduhr" ewig, nachdem die Seite teilweise aufgebaut ist. Auch bei www.google.de. Da fehlt immer nich das grafische Logo Google
<effchen_sucht_hi> direkt 3?
<effchen_sucht_hi> ok
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Alle 5 Zeilen so wie sie sind
<effchen_sucht_hi> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev  geht nicht
<effchen_sucht_hi> das erste gleich
<effchen_sucht_hi> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Mach mal ein "ls -al /mnt" und zeig es in nem NoPaste
<dreamon_> Warum wird 14.04 noch nicht zur Aktualisierung angeboten? Es wurde doch gestern veröffentlicht.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was für ein Ubuntu hast Du?
<dreamon> 12.04
<effchen_sucht_hi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273865/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Da wirst Du dann bis 14.04.1 im Juli warten müssen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Oh. Hat das tiefere Gründe?
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Hm doch UEFI? versuch bitte sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<effchen_sucht_hi> ok
<koelner> dreamon: Dann dürften die ersten Kinderkrankheiten ausgestanden sein .)
<effchen_sucht_hi> mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<jokrebel> dreamon: Das LTS gilt für eine Neuistallation. Das Distributions-Upgrade vom alten LTS (welches ja noch länger unterstützt wird) ist erst ab Point 1 vorgesehn.
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Schreib mal EFI (groß)
<effchen_sucht_hi> mount: mount point /mnt/boot/EFI does not exist
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/EFI
<effchen_sucht_hi> das ging
<jokrebel> dann nochmal ein ls
<effchen_sucht_hi> keine fehlermeldung
<effchen_sucht_hi> nur ls?
<effchen_sucht_hi> ne das kannst du nicht meinen
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: "ls -al /mnt" 
<jokrebel> wenn das wie grade aussieht dann...
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: "ls -al /mnt/EFI" 
<effchen_sucht_hi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273894/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<effchen_sucht_hi> da hat sich das jahr geaendert
<effchen_sucht_hi> erstaunlich
<jokrebel> alles sehr seltsam
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: geht denn ein "ls -al /mnt/EFI" 
<effchen_sucht_hi> mal schaun
<effchen_sucht_hi> ja das geht
<effchen_sucht_hi> das sieht so aus
<effchen_sucht_hi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273923/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<effchen_sucht_hi> schon wieder das jahr anders
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: was zeigt ein "ls -al /mnt/EFI/EFI" 
<effchen_sucht_hi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273937/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<effchen_sucht_hi> ihh wieso steht denn da kicrosoft
<effchen_sucht_hi> mikro
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Keine Ahnung was Du da wohl schon von Anfang an verbastelt hast. War wohl doch irgendwann mal ein Windowsrechner mit GPT und UEFI 
<effchen_sucht_hi> das muss aber lange her sein
<effchen_sucht_hi> im boot menu steht allerdings was von uefi
<effchen_sucht_hi> nicht das ich wuesste was das ist, ist aber an
<effchen_sucht_hi> war bisher aber auch nicht schlimm
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Wie vorhin schon erwähnt hab ich mit EFI noch keine praktische Erfahrung. 
<effchen_sucht_hi> ok nun gut... wie gehts weiter_
<effchen_sucht_hi> ?
<jokrebel> vielleicht kann ja jemand anders da was dazu sagen........
<effchen_sucht_hi> ach so... ok
<effchen_sucht_hi> danke dir soweit
<jokrebel> kannst ja einstweilen den Artikel lesen
<effchen_sucht_hi> ich wart noch mal ein bisschen... vielleicht hat ja wirklich noch jemand mitgelesen und eine idee
<effchen_sucht_hi> danke jokrebel 
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> effchen_sucht_hi: Und ruhig nochmal neu fragen. Ich weis halt das alles auch nur aus dem "lesen". Und dieser MBR-Nachfolger hat schon wohl ein paar Pferdefüße.
<ryck> Hi. Habe ein Upgrade auf 14 gemacht. Warum sehe ich keine Neuerungen davon? Z. B. die Option für LIM?
<ryck> Ich kann auch Fenster nicht minimieren, wenn ich auf die Icons klicke.
<jokrebel> ryck: Seit wann kann man mit Klick auf ein Icon ein Fenster minimieren? Unity?
<ryck> Ja.
<ryck> Praktisch sehe ich keine Neuerungen von 14. Aber das System ist 14.
<jokrebel> ging bei mir noch nie
<ryck> Auch kein neuer Logout-Screen.
<ryck> jokrebel, ist auch neu in 14.
<jokrebel> "soll sein" ja eher ;-)
<ryck> Ah, ich habs.
<jokrebel> und was ist LIM?
<effchen_bone2> das minimieren muss man noch anstellen
<ryck> Meine beiden Partition haben die gleiche UUID. Backup und das die laufende. Werden beide unter / eingebunden.
<effchen_bone2> bei compiz
<ryck> brb
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ryck> Jetzt läuft's. Danke.
<ryck> Ich hatte eine Backup-Partition angelegt - Kopie mit Gparted, wobei natürlich die UUID ebenfalls unverändert übernommen wurde. Deshalb wurden beide Partitionen unter / eingebunden.
<ryck> Ich habe unter einem Live-System mit Gparted einfach eine neue UUID vergeben.
<sprotte24> jokrebel: kannst du mir vielleicht nochmal helfen wegen Installation für Lubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> sprotte24: Welche Frage hast Du denn?
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Frag einfach alle
<sprotte24> hatte ich vorhin schon:
<sprotte24> Ich hab Lubuntu auf Festplatte installiert.
<sprotte24> Und nun funktioniert zwar DSL Internet, aber Firfox arbeitet nur teilweise.
<sprotte24> Z.B. wird Google nur teilweise geladen ohne Google-Logo (Grafik)
<sprotte24> Und links oben rennt die Sanduhr dauerhaft
<bekks> Du hast einen DSL Router, und einen/mehrere Rechner?
<sprotte24> Ich hab VDSL50.
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<sprotte24> Auf dem PC, von dem ich jetzt schreibe, rennt es SEHR schnell
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Mal nen anderen Browser probiert?
<sprotte24> Hier läuft 1 PC und 1 Lubuntu gerade
<sprotte24> an Fritzbox 7390
<bekks> sprotte24: Hast Du einen Router? "[ ] JA / [ ] NEIN".
<sprotte24> bekks: Fritzbox 7390 IST ein Router, ein sehr bekannter sogar.
<sprotte24> JA
<bekks> Gut, da muss man doch nicht dreimal nachhfragen.
<bekks> Welche Ubuntuversion setzt du ein?
<sprotte24> Hab ich schon eben geschrieben, Lubuntu 14.04 von gestern
<sprotte24> Moment
<sprotte24> lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Nochmal : anderen Browser probiert?
<sprotte24> wo soll der herkommen?
<bekks> Installieren soll ja helfen.
<jokrebel> apt-get install chromiun zB.
<sprotte24> wenn Lubuntu mehrere hat? Ich hab nichts anderes gesehen
<jokrebel> chromium
<sprotte24> jokrebel: wo gebe ich die Anweisung ein?
<bekks> In einem Terminal.
<sprotte24> Und warum soll Firefox nicht laufen, was sonst unter Win prächtig läuft?
<bekks> DAs gilt es erstmal zu testen.
<sprotte24> Ich probier das jetzt gern, wenn ich weiß, wo ich das eingebe
<sprotte24> ok
<sprotte24> Moment
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Kannst auch über das Softwarecenter installieren wenn Dir das lieber (besser bekannt) ist.
<jokrebel> oder über synaptic ... oder oder
<sprotte24> ich nehm erstmal apt-get  ...
<sprotte24> Moment
<sprotte24> lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden, keine Berechtigung
<jokrebel> du brauchst admin-rechte. "sudo" davor
<jokrebel> sprotte24: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sprotte24> musste offenbar .... chromium-bsu nehmen, warum auch immer, keine Ahnung
<bekks> chromium-bsu ist ein Spiel.
<bekks> Kein Browser.
<bekks> sudp apt-get install chromium-brwoser
<bekks> sudp apt-get install chromium-browser
<jokrebel> sodo sogar ;-)
<bekks> sudo :D
<sprotte24> ja, Spiel ist installiert :-)
<sprotte24> ok, also nochmal, moment
<jokrebel> oups
<bekks> sprotte24: Du musst nicht dauernd Moment sagen - wir werden schon nicht weglaufen :)
<sprotte24> ok
<sprotte24> Internet selbst läuft schnell, chromium download dauerte gerade aml 30 Sekunden höchstens
<sprotte24> jetzt versucht es nach Anzeige von Google zu laden: tools.google.com/chrome/intl/de/welcom.html
<sprotte24> und wird nicht fertig
<sprotte24> von ganz allein
<bekks> Probier mal eine andere Webseite.
<koelner> kein Wunder. Die Seite ist nicht vorhanden
<jokrebel> welcom <-- ? Typo?
<sash_> Oder niederländisch ;)
<jokrebel> sash_: dann passt aber das de wiederum nicht ;-)
<bekks> NL_de ;)
<sash_> Hrhr
<sprotte24> Chromium zeig die bekannten Probleme: ird mit Seitenaufbau nicht fertig. Untren links "warten auf ..."
<bekks> sprotte24: "0418 113911 < bekks> Probier mal eine andere Webseite."
<k1l> ist das eine langsame verbindung?
<sprotte24> ok, nach 1 Minute war z.B. www.chip.de da.
<sprotte24> k1l: eine rasend schnelle Internetverbindung mit realen 50MBit dl und 10MBit up hab ich hier.
<sprotte24> NUR mit Lubuntu ist es gähnend langsam / schlecht
<bekks> Dann schalte erstmal IPv6 ab.
<bekks> Temporär erstmal so: echo 1 > sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<sprotte24> bekks: wenn du mir netterweise mitteilst, wie? Mein Windows lädt übrigens fast alle Seiten in einer halben bis ganzen Sekunde komplett
<doknas> Ich habe ein Problem mit Suspend: Das manuelle Ausführen von pm-suspend(, pm-hibernate, pm-suspend-hybrid) funktioniert ohne Probleme, das System geht aber nicht automatisch in den Suspend, obwohl es in Unity auf 5 Minuten eingestellt ist.
<sprotte24> ok
<bekks> sprotte24: Und was dein Windows tut, ist leider wirklich uninteressant, weil es ein anderes OS ist ;)
<bekks> Wenn du IPv6 abgeschaltet hast, musst du allerdings den Browser neustarten.
<sprotte24> bekks: das ist aber meine Antzwort zur Befürchtung, mein Internet wäre etwa langsam
<bekks> Die Antwort auf "Ist deine Leitung langsam" ist "Ich habe VDSL50", nicht "Unter Windows ist das schnell".
<bekks> Hat sich irgendwas geändert nach dem Ausschalten von IPv6 und dem Neustart aller Browser?
<sprotte24> nach dem Disable wurde noch Passwort gefragt, kam dann kein Prompt wieder.
<sprotte24> Und alles so langsam wie zuvor
<sprotte24> Ja, Browser beendet und neu gestartet.
<sprotte24> Nach Start geht es in den ersten Sekunden normal.
<sprotte24> und dann wieder warten
<bekks> Was kommt bei "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6" raus?
<k1l> das ist aber nicht ein lubuntu in einer VM mit 500mb ram oder so?
<sprotte24> es wurde auf der Festplatte installiert. Lubuntu startet auch ordentlich schnell, knapp 45 sek
<sprotte24> 1GB Arbeitsspeicher.
<sprotte24> Nach Neustart eoines Browsers wird es nach dem Aufruf einer seite nach 1 oder 2 weiteren Links ganz alngsam
<sprotte24> bekks: es kommt 0 heraus
<bekks> Dann ist IPv6 abgeschaltet.
<sprotte24> übrigens hab ich jetzt NOCH kein Antivirus.
<bekks> BRauchst du auch nicht.
<bekks> Hast du von dem fraglichen Rechner eine Kabel- oder eine WLAN-Verbindung zum Router?
<sprotte24> Auf dem Satellite A100 benutze ich WLAN. Und ich hatte ja schon gesagt, auch Download von Chromium lud 40MByte in knapp 30 Sekunden runter
<sprotte24> als schnell
<sprotte24> also
<bekks> Schieb die Ausgabe von "iwconfig" bitte mal in einen Pastebin.
<sprotte24> wie geht das?
<bekks> !pastebin 
<kubine> bekks: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sprotte24> wo finde ich iwconfig?
<bekks> Das ist ein Terminalbefehl.
<sprotte24> Ich hab hier einen ganz leeren Bildschirm, nur unten die schmale Leite
<bekks> Dann öffne ein Terminal.
<sprotte24> ok. !pastebin   Befehl nicht gefunden
<bekks> Das ist auch kein Befehl.
<k1l> sprotte24: lies mal den text den der bot (kubine) eben hier geschrieben hat
<bekks> !pastebin > sprotte24 
<kubine> sprotte24: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sprotte24> Geht alles nicht. Ich schreibe hier von einem Windows-PC im IRC. Sowas hab ich nich auf dem Notebook mit Lubuntu.
<sprotte24> So kann ich auch nix rüberschieben in pastebin
<k1l> sprotte24: dann installiere dort einfach xchat
<k1l> und komm dann damit hier online
<sprotte24> keine Ahnung wie das gehen könnte
<k1l> och bitte
<k1l> xchat installieren, xchat starten, zu freenode (oder irc.ubuntu.com) verbinden und in #ubuntu-de kommen
<k1l> das ist wirklich keine rocketsience
<sprotte24> ich hatte gerade gesagt, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich xchat installieren kann.
<sprotte24> das Verbinden werde ich dann schon schaffen
<k1l> sudo apt-get install xchat
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Oder komm über den Browser-Chat
<sprotte24_> so, bin jetzt in xchat
<k1l> top
<sprotte24_> Installation /download von xchat ging SEHR schnell
<k1l> jetzt den befehl iwconfig ins terminal und den output in den pastebin
<k1l> !paste | sprotte24_ 
<k1l> !paste > sprotte24_ 
<kubine> sprotte24_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sprotte24_> keine Ahnung, wie ich den output nach pastebin kriege. Event not found
<sprotte24_> und wenn pastebin auf ner website ist, das funktioniert ja nicxht richtig
<k1l> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l> dann iwconfig | pastebinit
<k1l> die url dann hier zeigen
<jokrebel> oO - ein Rechner hier ist beim do-release-upgrade eingefroren. Bild steht. Mauszeiger rührt sich nicht mehr. Systemmonitor und conky verändern sich auch nicht mehr. NUM/CAPS-LEDs keine Änderung bei Tastendruck. STRG+ALT+F2 tut sich nichts. Power und HD-LED leuchten ständig. Die Festplatte scheint noch kräftig zu rödeln. Aber nach wie vor seit Minuten "baobab (3...ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ...
<sprotte24_> kann url nicht aus derm Terminal kopieren
<sprotte24_> muss ich das abtippen?=
<ppq> jokrebel, klingt nach absturz. magic sysrq und hoffen dass das paketmanagement konsistent bleibt, was anderes bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Man kann das schon kopieren. Versuch im Terminal mal nen rechtsklick nach dem markieren.
<jokrebel> ppq: solange die HD noch scheppert könnt das aber ja vielleicht auch noch laufen, oder?
<ppq> könnte vielleicht, ja
<ppq> wenn du die zeit hats, kannst es ja den tag durchrödeln lassen
<ppq> ich denk aber nicht dass sich da noch was tut
<sprotte24_> geht nichts, keine Reaktion mit reechter Maustaste.
<k1l> sprotte24_: strg+shift+c wenn du die url markiert hast
<sprotte24_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7274522/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> oder rechte maus und kopieren
<jokrebel> ssh klappt auch nicht :-(
<sprotte24_> re. Maustaste geht hier in xchat aber nicht in xterm
<sprotte24_> aber: hab ja jetzt die URL zu Fuß getippt
<jokrebel> SysRQ (KREISUB) brachte zumindest nen Reboot
<sprotte24_> da müsste ja jetzt was im pastebin stehen
<ppq> das ist ein gutes zeichen, jokrebel 
<jokrebel> oO ...das Laufwerk / ist noch nicht bereit
<jokrebel> sch...
<ppq> das wird wohl gerade gefsckt
<jokrebel> weder überspringen noch wiederherstellen klappt.
<ichmalanders31> juhuuuu.....
<ichmalanders31> deutsch???ß
<ichmalanders31> und wer mit ahnung da???
<ppq> im deutschen reicht ein fragezeichen ;)
<ichmalanders31> aso....
<sprotte24_> k1l, hast du mal meinen Pastebin angeschaut?
<jokrebel> ppq: Steht aber dann doch normalerweise was von "wird überprüft" (oder so ähnlich) da.
<ichmalanders31> also... ich brauch ne info.... 
<ichmalanders31> aber wie????? kann mir da einer helfen????
<koegs> ichmalanders31: vielleicht solltest du einfach deine frage stellen
<ppq> nicht, wenn du nicht fragst
<ichmalanders31> ich bekomm das nicht hin...hatte vorher kali da war das easy aber mit ubuntu, da fehlen viele sachen, oder sind einfach nicht zu bekommen.....
<jokrebel> Mehr Frage und weniger _Frage_zeichen  (und Punkte) wäre wünschenswert.
<ichmalanders31> ich will ihm, dem hacker  nur zukommen lassen das er erwischt wurde. so als popup message....
<jokrebel> ichmalanders31: Zum nur jammern ohne konkrete Problemerläuterung bitte nach nebenan.
<ichmalanders31> aber wie...denn ich hab nur die mac adresse und mehr nicht
<bekks> ichmalanders31: Und das ganze nochmal als Frage mit nur einem Satzzeichen.
<bekks> Und nicht dauernd ... tippen.
<ichmalanders31>  kann ich nem verschlüsselten w lan nutzer ne nachricht zukommen lassen wenn ich nur die mac adresse kenne und sonst nix???
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Und Fragen haben nur EIN Fragezeichen und nicht drei.
<ichmalanders31> och mann.... linux is doch unbegrenzt nutzbar......denke ich...also auch da....was muss ich tun um ihm ne nachricht zu senden?
<bekks> Ok, du wirst ab sofort ignoriert von mir. 17 Punkte in einem Satz werde ich als Grund werten, einfach zu überlesen was Du von Dir gibst.
<bekks> Schönen Tag noch.
<ichmalanders31> DENN: aircrack und airmon lassen sich nicht installieren.
<ichmalanders31> bekks...weniger bier und mehr verständniss wären nett...
<koegs> wofür aircrack und airmon, wenn es dein wlan ist
<koegs> komm mal auf den punkt
<bekks> imp3rator: Machn Kopp zu und lass deine . Taste endlich mal in Ruhe. Wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist eine verständliche Frage zu formulieren, dann lass es doch einfach.
<koegs> tabfail :)
<bekks> imp3rator: Leg dich wieder hin :)
<bekks> Was Eimer der Typ.
<bekks> imp3rator: Das ging nicht an dich, sondern an den Tabfail ;)
<ThreeM> ^^
<sprotte24> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7274522/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<imp3rator> hm?
<bekks> imp3rator: Nix, leg Dich wieder hin ;)
<ThreeM> ^^
<ThreeM> bekks ist heut in der supporthell
<imp3rator> bekks: hm der history nach hätte ich an deiner stelle gerade mords kopfweh und würde mich ne runde hinlegen wollen. aber ich übernehm das gerne für dich. so oder so gerade müde
<bekks> imp3rator: Ja, mach das ruhig :)
<Vacuity> ich versuche gerade ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso per USB stick zu installieren. Läuft OK bis zum grub installieren. Der Installer versucht "grub-install /dev/sda" aufzurufen und endet mit einem "fatal error". /dev/sda ist auch der USB Stick... /dev/sdb ist meine Ziel-SSD. Was kann ich tun?
<bekks> Vacuity: Ich behaupte: Du hast da eine 14.04 Beta, richtig?
<Vacuity> bekks: Ich hoffe nicht! :)
<bekks> Wann hast du sie gezogen? :)
<Vacuity> gegen mitternacht
<bekks> Hast Du die MD5SUM geprüft?
<Vacuity> bekks: *hust*. moment.
<Vacuity> bekks: ok. danke. um 01:35 wurde nochmal ein neues Image hochgeladen...
<Vacuity> ich probiers mit dem :)
<bekks> Dann hast du diesen Bug erwischt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1292628
<kubine> Title: Bug #1292628 “'grub-install --force “(hd0)"' fails on trusty dur...” : Bugs : “grub-installer” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> Der wurde in einer der daily builds nach der beta2 behoben.
<Vacuity> bekks: ah, moment. Nein, ich muss mich korrigieren. http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso ist vom  16-Apr-2014 21:13
<bekks> Prüf halt die MD5.
<Vacuity> mach ich
<Vacuity> und bespiele sicherheitshalber den stick nochmal
<Vacuity> (einen anderen stick nochmal)
<sprotte24_> Schade. Nun sitz ich hier mit dem gefüllten pastebin und komm nicht weiter.
<koegs> was soll man mit dem pastebin anfangen?
<sprotte24_> ich wurde drum gebeten, den zu erstellen
<sprotte24_> warum, weiß ich nicht.
<sprotte24_> Jedenfalls klappt Internetbrowser nicht.
<sprotte24_> nach ganz kurzer Zeit geht es nicxht wuieder
<bekks> "Klappt nicht" stimmt nicht.
<bekks> Deine Internetverbdingung udn auch die Nutzung des Browsers funktionieren sehr wohl, leidiglich ist der Seitenaufbau sehr langsam.
<bekks> Und ich habe den vor über einer Stunde sehen wollen.
<sprotte24_> ja, dazu muss ich aber den Weg kennen. Hast du mal reingeschaUT?
<bekks> Den Weg habe ich Ddir vor über einer Stunde erklärt...
<bekks> Welche Nameserver nutzt Du aktuell?
<haraldo> Moin! Ich wollte auf einen USB-Stick 14.04 zum installieren draufmachen, USB-Creator-GTK wirft folgendes aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418442/
<kubine> Title: USB-Stick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<haraldo> Wie gehe ich da weiter vor, um es vom Stick installieren zu können?
<sprotte24_> bekks, laut Pastebin scheint es doch ein Probmelm mit seriellem Protokoll zu geben?
<bekks> haraldo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<koegs> haraldo: einfach per dd draufschieben
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> sprotte24_: was hat ein serielles Protokoll mit der WLAN-Verbindung zu tun und woher nimmst du diese Information?
<sprotte24_> koegs, ich hatte einen pastebin mit iwconfig füllen sollen und das ist die Ausgabehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7274522/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und was hat das mit einem seriellen Protokoll zu tun?
<bekks> Du hast die Frage nach dem Nameserver auch noch nicht beantwortet.
<sprotte24_> bITRATE, rts =) REQUEST TO SEND, ...
<koegs> keine ahnung was du dir da zusammenreimst...
<sprotte24_> Wie kann ich den Nameserver anzeiugen? Bin seit 1998 mit DSL im Internet und hatte niuemals Problem mit Nameserver.
<sprotte24_> Und hab hier 5 PCs, alle kommen sehr prima ins internet und ins web.
<jokrebel> ppq: Hm - kam nicht mehr hoch. Versuch nun grad per chroot und dpkg --configure -a zu reparieren.
<sprotte24_> Gibt es ein Kommando für Nameserver ermitrteln?
<sprotte24_> ermitteln?
<bekks> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> Welche IP ist dort eingetragen?
<sprotte24_> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunde 
<bekks> Dann hast du dich vertippt.
<sprotte24_> ja.
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Man braucht keine drei Minuten um einen Tippfehler zu beheben.
<sprotte24_> huch: nameserver 127.0.1.1
<sprotte24_> kann nicht sein
<bekks> Wieso kann das nicht sein?
<Vacuity> bekks: Danke fürs kritische Nachfragen bei mir. md5 war zwar OK, aber beim schreiben des Sticks muss es ein problem gegeben haben. anderer stick: geht. Danke!
<freanux> hi, welche treiberversionen von nvidia (proprietär) sind unter trusty noch unterstützt?
<bekks> Vacuity: GErne :)
<bekks> freanux: packages.ubuntu.com kann Dir ds sehr genau sagen.
<bekks> *das
<freanux> bekks: okay, thanks :-)
<sprotte24_> bekks, was sagt nun die 127.0.1.1?
<sprotte24_> das ist doch lokal?
<bekks> sprotte24_: BEantworte bitte die Frage, wieso das nicht sein kann?
<bekks> Ja, 127.0.1.1 ist localhost.
 * jokrebel hat da aber 127.0.0.1
<bekks> 127.x.y.z ist localhost - was genau da drin steht spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<sprotte24_> davon versteh ich nix und hab das in den letzte 20 Jhren nie wissen müssen
<sprotte24_> lern aber gern dazu
<bekks> Dann frage ich mich wie du die letzten 20 Jahre ins Internet gekommen bist :)
<bekks> Welche Nameserver sind in den Netzwerkeinstellungen deiner WLAN Verbindung hinterlegt?
<sprotte24_> Letztendlich wird das die ip sein müssen. die zum Namen die IP raUSUCHT
<sprotte24_> dOS, dann windows.
<bekks> Vergiss DOS und Windows. Das spielt hier keine Rolle.
<bekks> Wirklich gar keine.
<sprotte24_> bekks, was schlägst du nun vor?
<sprotte24_> name wird ja aufgelöst, nur gibt es nach 2 oder 3 Anforderungen ne Blockade
<sprotte24_> geht nur nach frisch gestartretem Internetbrowser kurzzeitig
<dinger> hallo Jemand da?
<jokrebel> nö
<dinger> gut
<dinger> ich habe nun auf 14.04 ugradet und nun ist mein Boot-Loader futsch. Habe mit Lukslvm verschlüsselt, muss ich beim reinstallieren von grub irgendwas beachten?
<jokrebel> bzw laut Nickliste sogar 155
<dinger> dachte sind eher dummies, damit es so aussieht, als wären viele da
<bekks> sprotte24_: Ich sagte Dir was ich vorschlage. Und ich warte auf die Antwort auf meine Frage.
<bekks> !grub2 | dinger 
<bekks> !grub2 > dinger 
<kubine> dinger: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sprotte24_> ich verstehe nix davon, was wo hinterlegt sein soll.
<sprotte24_> Mein Win bezieht dns automatisch.
<bekks> Das habe ich Dir gesagt. Nameserver in den Verbindungseinstellungen deiner WLAN Verbindung.
<bekks> Dein Windows ist mir egal.
<sprotte24_> und in lubuntu, das kann ich nicht beeurteilen, da ich keine Abfragebefehle kenne
<bekks> Ich rede von keinen Abfragebefehlen sondern von den Verbindungseinstellungen.
<bekks> Du hast eine WLAN Verbindung konfiguriert, was nicht von alleine passiert. Was hast du dort unter Nameserver stehen?
<sprotte24_> Hab in Router nur SSID und Schlüssel hinterlegt, niemals DNS selbst eingeragen
<bekks> WAS steht in deinen Verbindungseinstellungen?
<koegs> sprotte24_: rechte maustaste auf das netzwerk-icon -> Verbindungsinformationen
<koegs> vielleicht auch linke maustaste bei unity
<ppq> jokrebel, joa, das ist immer das risiko bei release-upgrades.. normalerweise tu ich mir das auch nicht mehr an
<sprotte24_> bekks, 192.168.178.1, das ist eine Fritzbox
<bekks> Unter DNS oder als Defaultrouter?
<sprotte24_> Vorgaberoue UND primäre DNS
<sprotte24_> t
<bekks> Dann trag als primären DNS Server mal 8.8.8.8 ein, starte den Browser neu, und probier es nochmal.
<jokrebel> ppq: Bisher kappte sowas bei immer ganz gut. Du installierst lieber neu?
<jokrebel> *klappe
<jokrebel> +mir
<ppq> jokrebel, jo, LTS dann aber
<ppq> wobei ich sowieso dazu neige, alle jahre wieder die distribution zu wechseln
<ppq> neuinstallieren und alles durchkonfigurieren dauert auch nur noch 1-2 stunden inzwischen, so routiniert ist das ;)
<ThreeM> der kluge kopf verhaftet das schon alles als script
<ThreeM> ;)
<dinger> also bei grub2 im wiki hilft es mir net wirklich weiter, weil dort nicht steht, was ih tun soll, wenn meine Festplatte mit lukslvm verschlüsselt ist. Kriegt das Programm boot-repair das selbst hin? vorhin hat es das nämlich nicht erkannt, dass es eine verschlüsselte Festplatte ist
<sprotte24_> finde nicht die Stelle zum S eDNintragen. Schaue gerade unter Verbindungen bearbeiten
<sprotte24_> zusätzliche DNS-Server wird es wohl NICHT sein.
<dinger> so bei boot-repair habe ich nun das Problem, nach dem Befehl (nach dem purge von grub2) "sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/mapper/vgubuntu-root" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux" steht im Terminal: Package not found "linux"
<dinger> heißt es anders?
<sprotte24_> wo trage ich DNS-IP ein in Funknetzwerk?
<bekks> Ja?
<bekks> dinger: Was soll das Paket "linux" denn sein?
<jokrebel> dinger: Wo ist der Befehl her?
<sheel> sprotte24, du musst bei "method" von "Automatic (DHCP)" weg und auf "Automatic (DHCP) adresses only" wechseln. Dann kannst du unten den DNS Server eintragen.
<sprotte24_> ich versuchś mal
<dinger> vom Programm "boot-repair"
<dinger> das stellt mir dann Befehle hin, die ich im Terminal ausführen soll
<bekks> !grub2 > dinger 
<kubine> dinger: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<ppq> dinger, sicher, dass das der ganze befehl ist? sieht stark so aus, dass da noch was fehlt hinten
<sprotte24_> sheel, aber Speichern ins nicht aktiv
<sprotte24_> das muss noch was anderes nötig sein?
<dinger> mom ich schau mal
<dinger> bekks, hab ich, hilft mir net weiter
<bekks> dinger: Bist du die Problemlösungsansätze dort durchgegangen?
<jokrebel> dinger: ich kenn dieses Boot-Repair-Programm nicht. Warum reparierst Du es nich einfach manuell?
<dinger> wenn ich wüsste wie, wäre das kein Problem ^^
<sheel> sprotte24, wie bitte? du trägst die server ein, also z.B. 85.214.20.141, 213.73.91.35 klickst auf save und dann wenn du dann nochmal auf edit klickst sind die einstellungen weg oder wie meinst du das?
<sprotte24_> sheel, hab bei DNS-Server 8.8.8.8 eingetragen und und speichern ist angegraut
<jokrebel> dinger: Wie im Grub-Wiki ausführlichst beschrieben. (Mach ich auch grad)
<dinger> kay
<dinger> gibt es etwas zu beachten bei encrpyted Partitionen?
<dinger> weil da nirgendwo was von die Rede ist
<dinger> :/
<ppq> dinger, sicher, dass das der ganze befehl ist? sieht stark so aus, dass da noch was fehlt hinten
<dinger> ja habe ich mir gedacht, aber mehr zeigt das Prog net an, auch mit Tastatur markieren kommt net mehr
<dinger> ich schau mal das ich es manuell hinkriege
<dinger> erstmals restart
<sheel> sprotte24, hm.. wie hast du denn "Edit Connections" aufgerufen? einfach mit einem klick auf der wlan symbol in der taskleiste oder irgendwie anders?
<sprotte24_> ja, Verbindungen bearbeiten, rechts unten
<sheel> sprotte24, und btw. du solltest immer zwei server eintragen. wenn du die google server willst, wären das 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<sprotte24_> 8.8.8.8 hat bekks vorgeschlagen.
<sheel> sprotte24, ja das ist schon ok fürs testen. aber wenns funktioniert solltest du den zweiten auch eintragen
<sprotte24_> ich habe nur 8.8.8.8 unter IPv4 eingetragen, speichern geht nur, wenn ich wieder auf dhcp gehe
<bekks> Auf welcher Einstellung bist du denn, wenn nicht auf DHCP?
<sheel> sprotte24, du gehst auf den reiter IPv4 Settings -> stellst auf "Automatic (DHCP) adresses only" um und trägst bei "DNS Servers:" die adressen ein. nicht die ip eintragen
<sheel> sprotte24, nur die dns ip
<sprotte24_> ja, dann geht eintragen
<sheel> sprotte24, und speicher geht auch?
<sprotte24_> ja.
<sprotte24_> aber keine Verbesserung.
<sprotte24_> wenn ich dann ff starte oder chromium, kommt google sehr schnell.
<sprotte24_> Wenn ich dann was anderes nehme, z.b. wetter.de, dann dauert es lange.
<sheel> sprotte24, hast du vllt. ipv6 noch aktiviert?
<sprotte24_> kommt dann aber nach ner weilke, dann ist aber die Eingabe für andere url blockieert, wie gehabt
<sprotte24_> ich schau mal nach ipv6
<sprotte24_> ich hab ipv6 mal auf ignorieren gesetzt
<sheel> sprotte24, wenn die du server eingetragen hast, verbinde dich mal neu zum netzwerk und nicht nur browser neustarten
<sprotte24_> sheel, The server timed out while waiting for the browser's request.
<sprotte24_> also keine Verbesserung nach Funknetzwerk trennen und wieder verbinden.
<sprotte24_> 8.8.8.8 steht in DNS-Server drin, aber hab den Eindruck, dass Namensauflösung nicht das Problem ist?
<bekks> Server timed out ist ein anderes Verhalten als vorher.
<bekks> Welche IP Adresse hast du denn bekommen, per DHCP?
<sheel> sprotte24, also das wir uns richtig verstehen, so muss es aussehene: https://i.imgur.com/9egI3ir.png (anstatt die ips im bild, kannst du auch 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 eintragen natürlich)
<sprotte24_> offenbar hab ich nur ne lokale, 192,168.178.94
<sheel> achtung, im screenshot ist nicht auf Automatic (DHCP) adresses only umgestellt, das muss auch rein
<sprotte24_> Schdomänen muss nichts drinstehen?
<sprotte24_> Such..
<sheel> sprotte24, nein
<sheel> einfach so wie im screenshot aber mit " Automatic (DHCP) adresses only"
<sheel> sprotte24, wenn du das so hast, mach mal ein "sudo dhclient wlan0" (oder wie dein wifi interface heisst) auf der konsole
<sheel> dann kriegst du eine neue ip
<into`> hi
<into`> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich auf das aktuelle ubuntu LTS gnome 3 bekomme? habe gestern einen beitrag gefunden mit 2 apt-get befehlen, aber leider habe ich immer noch unity, muss ich da noch manuell anschließend was umstellen?
<into`> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<into`> das habe ich installiert
<k1l_> into`: am login gnome-shell auswählen=
<k1l_> ?
<sheel> into`, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback und dann beim login die session ändern (ein kleines zahnrädchen beim unter der userauswahl)
<into`> ah so klappt es, danke
<k1l_> sheel: er meint wohl die ubuntu gnome edition. das ist ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<into`> das sieht ja alles sehr "neu" aus, komme ich gar nicht mehr mit zurecht lol
<k1l_> hey, du wolltest es so :)
<into`> hatte vorher glaube gnome 2 unter 12.x LTS
<dinger> kennt sich wer damit aus grub neuzuinstallieren auf einem Rechner mit verschlüsselter Festplatte?
<sheel> into`, dann installier das paket, das ich geschrieben habe. dann kannst du eine gnome session mit metacity auswählen. das kommt dem wohl am nächsten ;)
<sheel> into`, ganz ohne änderungen geht halt nicht
<bekks> dinger: das steht in dem Link den ich dir bereits gab
<jokrebel> dinger stell Deine Fragen bitte hier (nicht im Query)
<sprotte24_> sheel, hab die beiden ips eingetragen, keie verbesserung
<innerand> Hallo, wo schreibt man denn außer der rc.local noch dinge rein, die beim systemstart (rel. spät) ausgeführt werden? 
<dinger> da steht nirgends etwas mit verschlüsselter Festplatte
<dinger> also grub2 -repair wiki
<jokrebel> Und ja - ich installierte grade Grub neu (hab aber mit Verschlüsselung nichts am Hut)
<dinger> und ich scheitere schon an der Vorbereitung
<k1l_> !autostart > innerand 
<kubine> innerand: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<sheel> dinger, z.b. hier: http://stephentanner.com/index.php/2011/05/restoring-grub-for-an-encrypted-lvm/
<kubine> Title: Restoring Grub for an Encrypted LVM | Tanner Says (at stephentanner.com)
<dinger> ah sowas, danke sehr
<dinger> habe ich wohl vorhin übersehen
<into`> sheel, das paket war es, endlich sieht es wieder annähernd so aus wie vorher
<bekks> Oder auch hier "Die chroot-Methode verwendet man immer dann, wenn man nur oder auch die grub.cfg neu erstellen lassen will. Außerdem sollte sie immer bei komplizierteren Systemkonstellationen wie LUKS- oder LV-Partitionen sowie Raid-Verbunden und beim Wiederherstellen des Bootloaders eines Dualboot-Systems angewendet werden." aus dem genannten Artikelbereich.
<into`> ich muss jetzt nur noch irgendwie die schrift einstellen, weil die sieht sehr unscharf/verwaschen aus
<innerand> nö, k1l_ das war es auch nicht. Hab irgendwo beim bootforgang eine HD schlafen geschickt und find jetzt nicht mehr raus wo... 
<sheel> into`, bin auch sehr glücklich mit dem paket :)
<sheel> into`, die schrift kannst du im gnome-tweak-tool anpassen
<sprotte24_> das xchat, it dem ich hier schreibe, arbeitet schnell, nur der Ingternetbrowser nich, egal ob ff oder chrome
<dinger> das mit dem chroot-Methode habe ich gelesen. Nur hängt es schon beim mounter derverschlüsselten Partition
<sheel> sprotte24, hast du vielleicht einen proxy drin?
<jokrebel> sprotte24_: Vielleicht irgend ein exotischer Proxy in den Browsereinstellungen aktiv?
<sprotte24_> jokrebel, kann sein, nur: wie kommt der rein bei/nach Neuiunstallation?
<sprotte24_> Wo kann ich das prüfen?
<jokrebel> zB. über die Einstellungen des Browsers. Oder per "Netzwerk"
<sprotte24_> dann muss es bei beiden Browsern drin sein
<jokrebel> schau halt einfach *seufz*
<tobiwan31> servus
<jokrebel> sprotte24_: Die Proxy-Einstellungen ist was systemgebundenes. Das greift dann für alle Browser.
<sprotte24_> jokrebel, lässt sich vielleicht ne Fernwartung aktivieren, dass mal jmd. raufschauen kann auf mein Notebokk?
 * jokrebel würde keine nur per Chat bekannte Personen per Fernwartung auf sein System lassen.
 * bekks würde weder das, noch andersherum.
<jokrebel> genau ...Fernwartung bei Unbekannten würde auch fast niemand tun.
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Und allgemein gilt: Hier gibt es Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Aber nicht "wir richten Dir das" ;-)
<tobiwan31> frins
<tobiwan31> coolster reim... gib mir ip und port und schon sind deine daten fort......
<sprotte24> jokrebel: da es sich um ne Probeinstallaion handelt, keine persönl. Daten auf dem Notebook, wäre das aber unkritisch
<sprotte24> mit Fernwartung
<bekks> 14WACK5XD: Ganz im Gegenteil. Daraus lassen sich bei deutscher Rechtslage beliebig strafbare Konstrukte herleiten.
<sprotte24> nur ist das Problem ja noch nicht klar.
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> Fernwartung macht hier keiner freiwillig. Dafür gibt es Firmen, die man bezahlen kann.
<sprotte24> Der Browser ist nach wenigen Sekunden unbenutzbar, selbst die Zeile für Eingabe der URL ist blockiert
<bekks> Dann möchte ich gerne mal ein "free -m" in einem Pastebin sehen.
<Hans-Martin> hallöli - hab gerade auf 14.04 aktualisiert, seitdem sind alle Session-Typen mit Ausnahme von Gnome+Metacity unbrauchbar :-( Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
<into`> sagt mal, was ist denn der unterschied zwischen dem offiziellen ubuntu und dem ubuntuGnome? genau das selbe nur anderer window manager? also bezogen auf die aktuelle LTS
<bekks> into`: Richtig.
<into`> prima, dann lade ich mir das mal runter und schaue wie das aussieht, bevor ich unity versuche umzumodeln ;-)
<bekks> into`: Wenn Du auf der Suche nach Gnome2 bist, wirst du dich aber an den Gedanken gewöhnen müssen, dass Gnome2 tot ist.
<sheel^> into`, mit dem paket gnome-session-fallback kommst du sehr nahe ran. sogar metacity ist mit drin
<pcworld> Wie funktioniert (intern) das Upgrade von 13.10 auf 14.04, wenn man das Upgrade über die Live-CD durchführt (statt per do-release-upgrade)? Funktioniert das genau gleich, nur das teilweise die Pakete vom Live-Medium genommen werden und der Rest runtergeladen wird?
<bekks> Richtig.
<pcworld> Wenn man vom Download-Volumen absieht, sollte man irgendeine der Methoden bevorzugen?
<bekks> Ich habe bisher immer do-release-upgrade genutzt.
<sheel^> pcworld, nö. beides läuft aufs gleiche hinaus
<pcworld> ok, danke
<bekks> Weil das Update per CD sowieso alles nachlalden muss, was nincht auf der CD ist.
<pcworld> ich nehm mal an beim Upgrade muss er tatsächlich *alle* Pakete neu runterladen/installieren, weil die Versionsnummern von allen Paketen hochgesetzt werden, egal ob tatsächlich auch etwas geändert wurde?
<bekks> Ja, durchaus.
<tobiwan31> nur mal angenommen ich hab mir die falsche version, 64 bit, anstatt 32 installiert, kann ich das nachträglich ändern oder muss ich neu installieren????
<bekks> Und dann kannst du dir den Weg per CD einfach schenken.
<bekks> tobiwan31: Wenn du 64bit installiert hast, dann kann deine CPU 64bit. Damit gibt es genau keinen Grund 32bit zu installieren.
<pcworld> bekks: jo, werd mich dann mal an do-release-upgrade versuchen.
<bekks> pcworld: Du kannst es auch mit do-release-upgrade -s vorher testen.
<tobiwan31> in den manuals steht geschrieben das die 64 er version ab 2 gb aufwärts gut ist.... ich hab aber weitaus weniger.....deswegen frage ich. meoin system läuft mit hängern und das finde ich uncool. 
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Hast Du denn nun inzwischen überprüft ob Du Proxy-Einstellungen aktiv hast?
<bekks> tobiwan31: Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<tobiwan31> grad beim software centre...1 gb..... 
<bekks> tobiwan31: Und wo steht dieser Unsinn mit den 2GB RAM=
<bekks> tobiwan31: Und lass die Punkte sein.
<sprotte24> jokrebel: nein, weil ich keinen Weg kenne
<Rochvellon> bekks: auf der ubuntu.com
<tobiwan31> da wo ich ubuntu 12.04 lts laden kann....
<pcworld> bekks: das funktioniert tatsächlich? hat sich etwas experimentell angehört, als ich das im man gelesen habe. Und das bringt ja auch nur etwas, um etwaige Fehlermeldungen zu sehen, oder? Sprich man kann das aufs nicht booten. Backup von der root-Partition kann ich ohnehin schnell einspielen wenn etwas schiefläuft.
<sprotte24> leider.
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Dir wurden zwei genannt?...
<sprotte24> Einstellungen per Browser oder Netzwerk half mir nicht
<bekks> Rochvellon: Hast Du da mal einen Link?
<tobiwan31> ja gut ich lass das mit den gedankenpunkten
<bekks> tobiwan31: Danke.
<sprotte24> bin nun 4 Stunde dabei heute und nahe dran, aufzugeben.
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Anstatt hier rumzujammern hättest Du mal zB. in den Browsereinstellungen etwas genauer suchen und lesen können. 
<sprotte24> Und mit der Live-CD war ja dasselbe Problem schon
<bekks> sprotte24: Ich warte IMMER NOCH auf die Ausgabe von free -m
<bekks> Aber lass es ruhig sein, es interessiert mich nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> Oder Netzwerk als Suchbegriff in der Dash - da ist es auch nur _ein_ Klick bis zu den Proxyeinstellungen. *doppelseufz*
<sprotte24> bekks: geht niucht, weil ich die Übergabe in pastebin nicht hinkrioege, nur wegen 3 oder 4 zeilen Text
<bekks> sprotte24: Man kann dasa Abtippen, wenn man nicht so faul ist.
<tobiwan31> das war halt auch nur n gedanke. das einfachste wird sein das ich neuen ram kaufe.des weiteren interessiert mich ob ich zum beispiel von einer bt5 cd die installlierten programme auf mein ubuntu übertragen kann. 
<sprotte24> DASH? Was ist das schon wieder?
<bekks> Ist mir aber egal, ich frage nicht achtzehnmal wegen irgendwelcher Kleinigkeiten nach.
<Rochvellon> bekks: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop das obere auswahlfenster "choose your flavor" mal aufklappen
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> bekks: aber da ich ab 3 Zeilen zu Pastbin gezwungen sein soll, geht das auch mit Tippen nicht. Hat nix mit Faulheit zu tun
<bekks> Egal. Du hättest mit einem Funken Eigeninitiative und Willen die Ausgabe schon lange liefern können.
<pcworld> sprotte24: du machst dir die Probleme selbst? :)
<bekks> Tust Du das nicht, lass ich die Hilfe sein. Ende der Supportgeschichte für Dich.
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Man kann ne Pastebin seite auch händisch mit Text befüllen.
<sprotte24> Ich glaub ich bleibe mie meinem alten Knoppix, das lief OHNE jegliche Komplikationen
<sprotte24> bei
<thomasfuston> sprotte24: dann tu das
<sprotte24> und Thwürde gern was anders, also ubunto nehmen., sehr schade, dass es so kompliziert ist. Und das Notebook soll danneine andere person aus dem haushalt benutzen, reiner Anwender. Das kann ja eh wohl nicht gut gehen
<jokrebel> sprotte24: ist es nicht
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Selbständiges Googlen ist übrigens nicht verboten: -> 2 sekunden erster treffer http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dash
<kubine> Title: Dash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sprotte24> bekks: free -m gesamt 873 belegt 576 frei 297 gemeinsam 12 puffer  27 cached 289
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Unity-und-GNOME-3 war auch nicht schwerer. Da sind es 2 Klicks zu den Proxyeinstellungen. 
<kubine> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> sprotte24: Und die zweite und dritte Zeile?
<Vacuity> Das mysql-server-5.5 Paket 5.5.35+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (14.04 LTS Server) wirft eine Warning bei der Installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7275811/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> gleich, muss gerade nebenbei Mittag vorbereiten.
<Vacuity> Grund scheint die mitgelieferte /etc/mysql/my.cnf zu sein, Zeile 51. key_buffer = 16M . Ändern auf key_buffer_size = 16M und die Fehlermeldung beim Starten des mysql servers ist weg
<sprotte24> Puffer /Cache 258  614
 * jokrebel hat jetzt dann langsam auch keinen Bock mehr... so macht supporten jedenfalls Kopfweh.
 * bekks stellt an der Stelle den Support auch ein. Wer nicht geholfen werden will, den kann man auch nicht zwingen.
<sprotte24> Auslagerungsdatei 892   0  892
<koegs> Hiege: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Vacuity: Naja, du hast das Problem ja gelöst - Ursache ist tatsächlich eine Änderung in den Einstellungen von mysql, bzw. den erlaubten Keywords inn den Einstellungen.
<leszek> sprotte24: scheint doch ein guter ram verbrauch zu sein 258 MB sind doch in Ordnung
<Vacuity> bekks: ich schätze, als braver Ubuntu-User sollte ich mir jetzt einen launchpad Account anlegen und einen bug eintragen? Oder sind solche Minor-Probleme da eher störend?
<bekks> Vacuity: Das ist doch nur eine Warnung, und nicht mal ein Problem. Es wird Dir ja auch gesagt wie du das beheben kannst und sollst. Damit ist doch alles getan, was ein Bugreport bewirken könnte.
<Hiege> koegs ja die seite habe ich offen nur die vielen Parametet aus dem beispiel verwirren mich, passen "umask=007,gid=046,uid=0,nls=utf8" auch für mein system ?  mein geräte sind sdb und sdc 
<Hiege> mom
<sprotte24> leszek: ich denke, wegen 1GB Arbeitsspeicher kann es kaum ein Speicherproblem sein. Ich hatte eher vermutet, dass das Notebook wegen Celeron M ein Problem haben könnte.
<leszek> sprotte24: nur Celeron Ms die kein PAE können und nicht 64bit fähig sind (wobei gibts da Celerons Ms die das sind... grübel)
<leszek> sprotte24: für diese alten Celeron M's ohne PAE gibts zwar eine 'forcepae' bootoption. Bei so einem alten Teil würde ich dann aber eher Lubuntu empfehlen
<Luyin> wie kann man verhindern, dass das software-center automatisch neuinstallierte pakete ins panel hinzufügt?
<sprotte24> leszek: nur sagt mir das als blutiger Anfänger in Linus / ubuntu nix.
<ppq> leszek, es gibt celeron ms, die pae können. der von sprotte24 gehört eigentlich dazu. (celeron m 370 iirc)
<bekks> leszek: die forcepae Option erzwingt PAE. Dasa nutzt bei so alten CPU nichts, wenn sie kein PAE können.
<ppq> hatte das neulich mal recherchiert
<sprotte24> ich hab daher Lubuntu brobiert.
<bekks> leszek: Kannst du nicht.
<leszek> bekks: wird bei diesen alten cpus aber im lubuntu wiki empfohlen
<bekks> leszek: Nein. Im Wiki wird empfohlen, forcepae dann zu nutzen, wenn die CPU PAE kann, aber das aus irgendeinem Grund ausblendet. Wenn die CPU kein PAE kann, wirde forcepae zu 100% zu einem nicht bootenden System führen.
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Schau doch bitte endlich Deine Proxyeinstellungen an.
<leszek> bekks: ich bezog mich auf das hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<kubine> Title: PAE - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<leszek> bekks: also im grunde stimmts. Die CPUs zeigen kein PAE flag können es aber doch
<bekks> Ja, daher wird auch vorher fake-pae installiert und dann erzwungen, mittels forcepae fake-pae zu nutzen.
<koegs> Hiege: üblichweise passen die optionen
<Hiege> ok
<Luyin> 14.04: die fensterleiste wird bei maximierten fenstern nicht in die globale leiste integriert, sondern es sind zwei leisten. was kann ich dagegen tun?
<bekks> Luyin: Welche Desktopumgebung?
<Luyin> bekks: unity
<Luyin> ähm, korrektur der meldung: anscheinend lag es an einer einstellungsänderung die ich vorgenommen hab. hat nur bis dato geöffnete fenster betroffen, scheint behoben.
<Luyin> jop, neuöffnung der fenster hat gereicht
<stareye> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<stareye> gerade
<bekks> stareye: Ohne irgendeine Form von Kentext ist die Meldung nutzlos.
<bekks> *Kontext
<stareye> ich hab nur sudo gemacht
<bekks> stareye: "sudo" und dann enter?
<stareye> sudo -i
<bekks> Also nicht nur sudo :)
<bekks> stareye: Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<stareye> 14.04
<stareye> amd 64 server
<stareye> ich mach gerade rsync von meiner usb platte
<dasjoe> stareye: Ist ein bekannter Bug in Samba, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186
<kubine> Title: Bug #1257186 “memory leakage messages " : Bugs : “samba” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stareye> aah ok
<stareye> danke
<stareye> gibt es schon fix?
<stareye> patch
<dinger> Habs immer noch net hingekriegt :/
<dinger> irgendwie scheint grub die verschlüsselte Festplatte net zu erkennen und sucht die gane Zeit nach einem System
<dinger> boot wird gefunden
<dinger> hab auch die chroot methode gemacht nach der Anleitung, bringt immer das selbe Problem
<bekks> Was ist denn die genaue Fehlermeldung?
<dinger> Gave up waiting for the root device. Common problems: .... 
<bekks> stareye: Öffne den Link, dort findest Du den Status des Bug.
<dinger> nach der Auswahl, die Auswahl kam aber vorher nie, sonder es wurde gleich gebootet und cryptsetup gestartet zum entcrypten
<Stachelritter> servus
<dinger> laut wiki muss ich irgendwie die grub config bearbeiten, nur ka wie ich heraufinden kann, wie das Laufwerk heißt und wie ich wo einfügen kann, dass cryptsetup es decrypten soll
<Stachelritter> mein ubuntu-update von 12.4 auf 14.4 steht seit 30 min beim download der Datei 3164
<Stachelritter> weiß jemand wies weiter geht
<bekks>  Stachelritter updates von 12.04 auf 14.04 sind offiziell erst  ab Juli möglich.
<Stachelritter> naja, deswegen muss es ja nicht stehen bleiben ohne rückmeldung ;)
<stevieh1> doch, bis Juli
<Stachelritter>  :D 
<Stachelritter> behält das update die runtergeladenen daten wenn ich abbreche?
<bekks> Wenn Du sie nicht löscht, ja.
<Stachelritter> update startet wirklich bei letzter datei, diesmal läds auch ;) thx
<OxErF> hallo, ist es möglich mit Xubuntu mehrere Benutzer zu haben von denen einer beim hochfahren automatisch eingeloggt wird?
<Stachelritter> wo speichert es die heruntergeladenen dateien?
<jokrebel> OxErF: sollte auch bei XFCE gehn, ja.
<bekks> Stachelritter: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sprotte24> jokrebel: Chromius sagt: proxyeinstellungen nicht unterstütz oder Systemkonfiguration konnte nicht gestartet werden.
<sprotte24> Firefox, da stad: proxyeinstellungen des Systems verwenden. Hab ich mal auf "kein Proxy" geändert.
<OxErF> jokrebel, ich kenne mich mit ubuntu nicht gut aus. aber danke
<Rochvellon> OxErF: unter einstellungen -> benutzer & gruppen und dann beim passenden nutzer bei passwort den haken bei "nicht nach passwort fragen" rein. sollte zumindest funktionieren
<jokrebel> sprotte24: In den Systemeinstellunge -> Netzwerk -> Proxy ist auch alles aus?
<OxErF> Rochvellon, ok
<sprotte24> also in ubuntu: offenbar konnte ja angeblich die Systemkonf. nicht gestartet werden laut Chromium? Ich schau aber nochmal.
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist da was faul? Weil aus Chromium heraus komm ich da genauso hin wie über die Systemsteuerung.
<next-generation> oh hallo :)
<bekks> Ah.
<next-generation> ich wurde hier her postiert okay ^^ jemand da der sich meinen problemen wittmen will? ^
<next-generation> ^
<bekks> Nicht ohne dein Problem zu kennen.
<jokrebel> next-generation: Solange Du nicht erzählst um was es geht - kaum
<next-generation> also ich bin seit 2 tagen komplett umgestiegen ^^ also ein neuling, nun möchte ich ein bestimmtes programm haben^^ mach ich das nun via virtuelebox? oder geht das auch anderst
<bekks> Was für ein Programm von wo für welches Betriebssystem?
<next-generation> devpro // für windows
<next-generation> http://ygopro.de/
<kubine> Title: DevPro | YGOPro DevPro Online (at ygopro.de)
<sprotte24> jokrebel: meintest du - Einstellungen - Netzwerkverbindungen? Das führt nirgendwo auf was mit Proxy
<sprotte24> vielleicht ist was nicht gestartet?
<bekks> next-generation: Installiert Dir virtualbox, darin ein Windows, darin dann devpro
<sprotte24> Und ich wundere mich über die Chromiummeldung.
<next-generation> geht das nicht anderst? Hab nicht gerade denn besten rechner
<next-generation> chom ist leider auf linux nicht ausgereift irgendwie? ^
<bekks> next-generation: "chom"?
<next-generation> chrom*
<bekks> Was versuchst du uns zu sagen?
<bekks> Chrme funktioniert wunderbar unter Linux.
<bekks> *Chrome
<jokrebel> find ich auch
<next-generation> ich bin selber ein total chrom anhänger, leider funktionierte chrom nicht richtig, also bei mir
<bekks> Definiere "funktioniert nicht richtig".
<bekks> Was tust du, was erwartest du was passiert, und was passiert?
<next-generation> also wenn ich auf der startseite bin, z.b und z.b die meldung von google+ lesen, stand da immer melde dich an, obwohl ich angemeldet bin, 
<bekks> Das hat was mit Cookies zu tun, und nicht mit Chrome.
<bekks> Und was hat das mit devpro zu tun?
<next-generation> also in Firefox Funktioniert es nun
<bekks> "es"?
<next-generation> sind 2 Probleme wie es aussieht ^
<next-generation> Ja eben die Nachrichten abrufen 
<bekks> Funktioniert hier einwandfrei mit Chrome.
<Rochvellon> next-generation: laut http://www.sponsor-board.de/-spielvorstellung-yu-gi-oh-von-devpro-t-41218.html gibt es wohl auch einen client für linux
<kubine> Title: [Spielvorstellung] Yu-Gi-Oh von DevPro (at www.sponsor-board.de)
<next-generation> Finde ich wie gesagt nicht, oder ich bin zu blöd für chrom
<bekks> Cookies löschen, Cache löschen, Offlinedaten löschen, Chrome beenden, Chrome neustarten.
<next-generation> Ich habe es doch gerade erst instaliert? ^
<bekks> next-generation: chrom_e_ - da ist noch ein e dran.
<bekks> next-generation: Und du hast versucht auf die Seite zu gehen, und hast dadurch sowohl Cookies als ache Browsercachedaten.
<bekks> *auch
<next-generation> @Rochvellon du hast recht -> - Download Linux/Mac
<next-generation> -> [Link: Registrierung erforderlich] probiere ich gleich mal, danke für denn link
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Also hab jetzt extra mein auf 14.04 upgedatetes Testsystem hochgefahren. Aber auch Da gibt es bei den "Systemeinstellungen" einen Punkt "Netzwerk" und dort dann wieder einen Unterpunkt "Netzwerk-Proxy"
<next-generation> probiere aber das zuerst mit dem chrome
<sprotte24> Systemeinstellungen sehe ich gar nicht. Es gibt -Einstellungen und -Systemwerkzeuge
<jokrebel> sprotte24: zeig mal nen Screenshot. Was ist das für Ubuntu?
<next-generation> problem besteht immer noch
<sprotte24> Lubuntu:   lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<next-generation> sehr schade das chrome nicht richtig funktioniert
<sprotte24> Menü zeigt Büro, Grafik, Internet, Spiele, Unterhaltungsmedien, Zubehör, Sytsemwerkzeuge, Einstellungen, Ausführen, Abmeldung
<next-generation> na toll, kann ich jetzt ubuntu wieder neu instalieren, na klasse ^^
<next-generation> oh man  >>/usr/bin/xfdesktop-settings<-- kindprozess konnte nicht ausgeführt werden(Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden) Hat jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Hast Du synaptic installiert?
<next-generation> ?
<sprotte24> sagt mir nix, nein. Es sei denn, das hat sich mit installiert.
<sprotte24> das ist was für touchpad?
<jokrebel> nein für Paketmanagement
<next-generation> Desktopsettings lassen sich nicht aufrufen, jemand einen hilfe rat ?
<jokrebel> da gäb es bei den Einstellungen auch was bezüglich Proxy. LXDE hat da wohl tatsächlich (immer noch?) kein Tool für das direkte ändern/ansehn der Proxyeinstellungen.
<sprotte24> L unbuntu scheint mindestens bei google synaptics nicht zu kenen, wohl aber bei k ubuntu?
<next-generation> Niemand? Okay ich instaliere mal wieder, zum 10. mal, bis läter
<jokrebel> sprotte24: Zeig mal Deine /etc/environment
<jokrebel> sprotte24: synaptic =/= synaptics
<sprotte24_> jokrebel, mach ich gern, hab aber keinen Befehl gelernt, das zu zeigen. In xterm?
<Hiege> http://www.directupload.net/file/u/33764/vqu7ggj5_png.htm also ich habe versucht die Festplatte zu mounten, nur das system zeigt beim hochfahren einen fehler an das es nicht richtig gemacht wurde, die letzten 2 zeilen sind von mir in der /etc/fstab
<kubine> Title: Mounten der Festplatte.png aus dem Album random like von derhiege - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<freanux> in 14.04 arbeitet eclipse-subclipse (1.8.16-3) mit subversion (1.8.8-1ubuntu3) nicht mehr zusammen. da fehlen dependencies.
<freanux> subclipse 1.8.x benötigt svn 1.7.x
<jokrebel> tail /etc/environment
<jokrebel> sprotte24_: --^
<Hiege> ok ich seh es grade selbst ein tippfehler
<sprotte24_> path="/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<jokrebel> das sieht dann eher nicht nach Proxyverwendung aus. Hm
<Hiege> hmm der tippfehler bei etx4  = ext4 war nicht schuld, weis eventuell jemand wie ich das richtig mache ? das die festplatten dauerhaft ins system eingebunden sind ? 
<next-generation> moin
<dinger> Heyho, immernoch Probleme mit dem Grub:
<nagetier> Hiege, schreibe die Ausgabe mal bitte in ein pastebin.. evtl. stellt sich hier noch jemand schwer die lesen zu können. Auch gerne mit Fehlermeldung
<next-generation> hab neu instaliert ^
<dinger> kann mir einer seine grub.cfg datei schicken, der auch luks und lvm benutzt?
<seere> Hiege: ext4 kennt die Mountoptionen nls, umask# und gid nicht. Nimm die aus der fstab.
<dinger> irgendwie komme ich net weiter und c++ in grub kann uch auch net
<Hiege> ok mach ich 
<Hiege> danke
<next-generation> gibt es eine möglichkeit uxbuntu die leiste nach unten zu setzen ?
<dadrc> ja
<dinger> irgendwie steht in meiner grub.cfg rein gar nichts von crypt drin. Als ob er das net erkennt. Grub habe ich nun min. 10 mal mit der chroot methode installiert
<next-generation> wie stelle ich das ein ?
<dadrc> next-generation, rechtsklick, eigenschaften (oder so), da kannst du die position aller leisten verstellen
<next-generation> finde die einstellung aber nirgends
<Diomedes> Hallo! Ich wollte mein Xubuntu auf 14.04 aktualisieren. In der Mitte des Installationsprozesses kam dann ein schwarzer Bildschirm, nach einem Reboot lädt Grub nicht mehr.
<Hiege> nagetier was meinst du für eine ausgabe ? die fehlermeldung beim Booten ?
<Diomedes> error: symbol grub_term_highlight_color not found kommt dann sowie eine Kommadozeile die mit grub rescue> beginnt.
<dinger> brauchst ne live cd von ubuntu
<dinger> und musst grub neuinstallieren
<Rochvellon> next-generation: du erstellst für unten eine neue leiste, ziehst diese an den unteren rand und dann fügst du die elemente darein.
<next-generation> Diomedes dumme frage, du benutz ja auch xubuntu, wie kann ich die leiste nach unten setzen ?
<Rochvellon> bzw. die solltest du bei geöffneten leisteneinstellungen nach unten ziehen können
<next-generation> nope, das funkt nicht
<Rochvellon> haken bei "leiste sperren" raus?
<Diomedes> Irgendwo unter Einstellungen -> Erscheinungsbild oder so auf jeden Fall.
<next-generation> rechtsklick auf die leiste, dann verschieben, aber es nimmt es irgendwie nicht an
<jokrebel> Diomedes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Diomedes> Aber da mein Ubuntu gerade nicht startet kann och Dir leider nicht viel helfen.
<dinger> hat Jemand ahnung von Grub-Konfiguration? Bzw. kann mir die config bei sich zeigen, mit lvm und uks encorytion?
<Diomedes> jokrebel: Hast Du einen spezifischeren Link? Ich bin jetzt auf dem Handy, ist alles sehr fummelig...
<next-generation> Danke Top, Rechtsklick auf die Leiste, Leisteneinstellung, Leiste sperren, dann kannst du sie nach unten ziehen, so einfach :)
<next-generation> noch eine frage hinten dran, wie erstellt man denn transparten ordner ?
<bekks> Sowas gibt es nicht.
<jokrebel> Diomedes: Da musst Du ja eh mit nem LiveMedium booten am besten. Und da nehm ich dann immer die chroot-Methode.
<next-generation> aber Transparenz  kann man doch einstellen?
<Diomedes> Ich habe kein LiveMedium hier, gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit?
<Diomedes> Und außerdem habe ich auch nicht so viel Ahnung. :-/
<next-generation> Diomedes, willkommen im club :)
<Diomedes> Du hast es aber immerhin schon ins OS selbst geschafft. :-P
<next-generation> dank 1'000 fragen xD
<Rochvellon> Diomedes: im ubuntu-wiki ist eine super anleitung, wie du per chroot bspw. grub reparieren kannst
<next-generation> was benutz ihr so? also xubuntu hat mir am besten gefallen :)
<next-generation> ist hier immer so ruhig? :D ...
<next-generation> ...^^
<subz3r0> ubuntu gnome, arch linux, freebsd, gentoo, debian, centos, tiny core usw...
<subz3r0> next-generation: aber alles off topic... von daher solche gespräche bitte im #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<next-generation> kein problem, hätte noch 100 fragen ^^
<jokrebel> mein conky ist nach kurzer Zeit teilweise unleserlich (anscheinend mehrfache unterschiedliche Worte/Werte usw. übereinander geschrieben). Laut Prozessliste läuft conky aber nicht mehrfach, was ich als erstes vermutete.
<Haraldo> N'abend! Wo stelle ich unter Xfce 14.04 ein, dass ich nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit abgemeldet werde? Das finde ich partout nicht.
<jokrebel> wenn ich es mit "killall conky && conky" neu starte, ist es erstmal wieder normal.
<jokrebel> Aber auch dann nach etwa einer Minute werden die Buchstaben wie in Fettschrift geschrieben. Und dort wo unteschiedliche Sachen stehn (zB. Prozessliste) wird es unlesbar, weil quasi "unten drunter" noch was anderes geschrieben steht.
<Hiege> immer noch kein sauberes einbinden des Laufwerks
<Hiege> ich hatte die zeile so abgeändert auch mal mit ner 1 am ende 
<Hiege> # /dev/sdb1
<Hiege> UUID=3599b82b-9010-42ba-8dca-860159ec3f6e /media/MusikSeagate   ext4    notail   0      0
<Hiege>  
<seere> Hiege: dann zeig den aktuellen Stand der fstab und eventuelle Fehlermeldungen. Die kannst du auch nach dem Boot durch "sudo mount /mountpoint" provozieren.
<Hiege> ok
<Diomedes> Also wenn ich von meiner zweiten Festplatte boote, komme ich ins Grub-Menü. Wähle ich dann Ubuntu aus, kommt aber die Meldung, dass das Laufwerk nicht bereit oder vorhanden ist.
<Hiege> http://www.directupload.net/file/u/33764/wxz8nosv_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Mounten der Festplatte.png aus dem Album random like von derhiege - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<Diomedes> Und jetzt kann ich warten, überspringen oder manuell wiederherstellen.
<seere> Hiege: wirf das notail raus, ersetze es durch defaults. Wie auch immer du auf diese Option gekommen bist - die existiert nicht für ext4
<koegs> Hiege: was soll da notail?
<Hiege> in dem beispiel auf der seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab war es auch so ich hatte es einfach aus zeile 10 von dem beispiel übernommen
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Da steht doch gar kein notail im Wiki :D
<Hiege> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Aufruf doch da in zeile 10 ?  
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> bekks: ich seh da noch ein notail: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab?rev=707752
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ja, da steht kein notail (mehr) - ich habs gerade geändert.
<Hiege> asooo xD
<Hiege> vielen dank jetzt läuft es wie es soll
<Nightwalker2004> Mahlzeit Leute :-)
<Nightwalker2004> Bin endlich fertig mit dem Umstieg von Windows auf Ubuntu 14.04... Nur friert alle paar Minuten mein X ein... wechsle per STRG ALT FX und STRG ALT 7 und es geht wieder... kann das an der Grafikkarte liegen ? Hilft es vielleicht nvidia-prime einzurichten?
<next-generation> willkommen bei ubuntu :)
<next-generation> du wirst windows nicht vermissen :)
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: bitte mal nach Auftreten dieses Fehlers einen nvidia bug report erstellen  
<Fuchs> (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh)
<Fuchs> das Resultat entpacken und die Textdatei in einen pastebin. 
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: wird gemacht :-)
<next-generation> @Fuchs Pasetbin? ist das online gemeint oder wie?
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: was ist das fuer ein Laptop?  
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: NP700Z5C-S03DE
<Nightwalker2004> Samsung Series 7
<Fuchs> kannst Du da im BIOS zwischen Optimus oder den einzelnen Karten umschalten? 
<Fuchs> weil vermutlich ist im Moment die Intel aktiv, waere interessant zu sehen, ob das mit der nvidia Karte auch passiert
<Nightwalker2004> root@Laptop:/# glxinfo|grep renderer
<Nightwalker2004> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 640M/PCIe/SSE2
<Nightwalker2004> dürfte die GeForce aktiv sein oder ? 
<Fuchs> ah, sehr gut
<Fuchs> ja, in dem Fall wirklich der Bug Report
<Nightwalker2004> umschalten kann ich leider nicht... war auch meine erste idee...
<Fuchs> ich haette da ein paar Vermutungen, einige liessen sich relativ einfach beheben (z.B. Powermizer ausknipsen), aber das ist Kristallkugel ohne das Log
<Nightwalker2004> bug report ist fertig... hoffe der hat den fehler drin^
<Nightwalker2004> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418447/
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Bug Report › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nightwalker2004> ich weiß auch nicht ob 14.04  den nvidia-prime gleich mit eingerichtet hat... 
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: log gesehen ? 
<Fuchs> noch nicht, ich verfolge den Kanal nicht immer
<Fuchs> nun schaue ich
<Fuchs> jap, der hat prime eingerichtet
<Nightwalker2004> Oder hängt der Fehler mit Wine zusammen... weil irgendwie tritt der wenn Wine läuft wesentlich häufiger auf....
<Fuchs> es koennte mit dem Umschalten zusammenhaengen, 
<Fuchs> Du koenntest mal die aktuelle xorg.conf sichern und eine reine Intel Konfiguration laufen lassen und schauen, ob es da auch auftritt oder nicht
<Fuchs> in den Logs sind leider keine Fehlermeldungen (weder in dmesg noch in den xorg.logs) die das erklaeren wuerden
<Fuchs> (oder ich sehe sie noch nicht) 
<sheel> Nightwalker2004, bezüglich treiber hab ich was im forum geschrieben. vielleicht hilft dir thread auch: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/desktop-ladet-nicht-nach-update-von-v-12-04-au/#post-6537087
<kubine> Title: Desktop ladet nicht nach Update von v. 12.04 auf 14.04 › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> kaum, seine Treiber sind ja installiert. 
<Haraldo> N'abend! Wo stelle ich unter Xfce 14.04 ein, dass ich nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit abgemeldet werde? Das finde ich partout nicht.
<Nightwalker2004> Hab dir mal meine aktuelle ins pastepin gemacht.. wie muss ich die anpassen um reine nvidia konfiguration zu machen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418452/
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<next-generation> also habe ich das richtig verstanden, mit wine kann man nicht alle programme für windows öffnen aber mit virtualbox schon ?
<sheel> next-generation, wine und virtualbox sind komplett unterschiedliche ansätze
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: reine nvidia wird ziemlich sicher nicht gehen, reine Intel sollte er theoretisch machen, wenn er gar keine Konfiguration hat. 
<Nightwalker2004> next-generation:  wine emuliert quasi nur das windows System... unter virtualbox musst du in eine virtuelle maschiene eine eigene installation von Windows machen.... 
<next-generation> @night was ist nun besser ?
<Fuchs> es gibt kein besser oder schlechter
<next-generation> das hilft nun auch nicht weiter
<Fuchs> das ist wie  "was ist besser, ein Ford Galaxy oder ein Smart?"   Zum Parkieren in der Stadt sicher letzterer, fuer Grosseinkaeufe oder Reisen wohl eher ersterer. 
<Fuchs> next-generation: dann frag mit einem konkreten Anwendungsfall, sonst kann Dir keiner vernuenftig weiterhelfen
<next-generation> also kann man denn mit wine und mit virutal jedes programm von windows nutzen ?
<Fuchs> nein 
<Fuchs> viele, nicht alle. 
<next-generation> also wine ist eingeschränkt
<Fuchs> nein, beide sind
<Fuchs> bei Loesungen wie VirtualBox oder Vmware hast Du zwar ein richtes Windows laufen, aber nicht alle Hardware wird da durchgereicht
<Cliff123> Wenn du sicher sein willst, dass jedes Windows Programm läuft nimmst du am besten Windows ;)
<Fuchs> also gehen Programme, welche Zugriff auf diese spezielle Hardware brauchen, nicht oder nur eingeschraenkt. 
<next-generation> windoof ? nein danke ^^
<next-generation> achso danke
<Cliff123> next-generation: Hier wird erklärt was eine virtuelle Maschine ist: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7A4SFCwRnk
<kubine> Title: Windows: Computer virtualisieren - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Nightwalker2004> fuchs: wie stelle ich die reine intel konfiguration ein ? hatte den fehler grade wieder... diesmal ohne das Wine gestartet war...
<next-generation> danke danke für die hilfe
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: wie gesagt, muesste er imo machen, wenn er gar keine Konfiguration hat. Irrtum vorbehalten. 
<Fuchs> (wie 14.04 die Konfiguration macht kenne ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht) 
<Nightwalker2004> next-generation: was möchtest du machen ?  willst du neue Onlinegames spielen oder irgendwelche einfachen Windowsprogramme zuverlässig nutzen ? 
<next-generation> onlinegames funktionieren doch auch mit ubuntu? eher weniger, geht da um 2-3 games
<next-generation> obwohl paint mir schon zimlich fehlt
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: ich probiers aus und starte mein X mal neu... sollte ich nicht wieder kommen hat es nicht funktioniert... :-D
<Fuchs> oder Du hast einen schwarzen Bildschirm ;p 
<Cliff123> next-generation: Für Paint findest du genug alternativen.
<Fuchs> (deswegen der Vorschlag mit dem Backup) 
<next-generation> keine guten
<Fuchs> paint duerfte mit wine laufen, die meisten onlinespiele ebenso, 
<Fuchs> siehe appdb.winehq.org
<Cliff123> meinst du mit onlinespielen browsergames?
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: mal vorher ne andere kurze Frage... wenn ich auf ner 2. Konsole startx eingebe sollte ich per STRG ALT F8 in ein zusätzliches X haben oder ? 
<Cliff123> die funktionieren natürlich unter Ubuntu. Für die Spiele die du installieren musst, musst schauen ob du die unter Wine zum laufen bekommst
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: in der Theorie: sollte moeglich sein, ja
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: Okay... dann hab ich das nächste Problem... geht auch nicht... :-D
<next-generation> wie gesagt, was ich am meisten genutz habe, sind paint devpro, browergames wie ofm, und für word habe ich ja nen ersatz
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: ich denke dann wird ein einfaches service lightdm stop + startx wohl nicht funktionieren um X neu zu starten oder ? 
<Hans-Martin> Nightwalker2004: service lightdm restart tut's glaub ich.
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: lightdm restart   sollte eigentlich
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: ich teste ^^
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee zu meinen "Geisterbildern" von Conky?
<Fuchs> ohne backlog zu lesen, jokrebel: double / tripple buffering
<next-generation> mhmm, kann mich nicht entscheiden ^^
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: System programm problem detected
<ppq> ich brauch auch mal nvidia-tipps, wo ihr schon dabei seid. habe mit starkem tearing zu kämpfen. ich vermute, dass der nvidia treiber die edid irgendwie nicht richtitg ausliest, habe das mal manuell gemacht mit get-edid. will nun eine modeline mit den richtigen einstellungen setzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7277344/ - allerdings wird die nicht genommen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7277348/ (ab zeile 145)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: nette Fehlermeldung. 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: ähm, hat das dann mit (wenn ich es aus dem Terminal kille und neu starte) mit drawing to double buffer zu tun? Hab seit kurzem nach ner gewissen Zeit teils ne Art Fettschrift, oder aber unlesbar (weil verschiedener Text übereinander)
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: da ich prime noch zu wenig kenne: auf ubuntuusers gibt es einen Supporter (JoernS), der das Zeugs relativ gut kennt
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: frag doch mal da, im Graphik und Tastaturforum 
<Fuchs> Nightwalker2004: als Information das Laptopmodell, einen genauen Fehlerbeschrieb und den Bug Report, den Du mir oben erstellt hast
<Fuchs> jokrebel: kann. Schau Dir mal die Optionen dazu an
<Nightwalker2004> Fuchs: er baut mir grade den Bug Report zu diesem Fehler zusammen, vielleicht steht da was intressantes drin^^
<pcworld> Unity startet nach Upgrade von 13.10 auf 14.04 nicht mehr, ich seh nur das Hintergrundbild von nemo und Mauszeiger. Wenn ich dann von tty1 unity starten will, sagt er u. a. "Connection refused" im Zusammenhang mit dconf: http://pastebin.com/f4dDzz63 - was ist da falsch?
<kubine> Title: stop: Unknown job: unity-panel-service start: Unknown job: unity-panel-service - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Hab es jetzt mal auf "no" gesetzt in der .conkyrc - jetzt ist es sogar sofort fett bzw. unlesbar (wo veränderliche Sachen stehen)
<jokrebel> nicht erst nach Minuten
<knoips> hi warum erkennt der grub booter meine usb tastatur nicht?
<knoips> ich habe auf nem alten rechner xubuntu nd mx14 installiert, jetzt bleibe ich aber beim starten hängen, weil ich die partitionen nicht auswählen kann
<knoips> kann man ggf bei grub einstellen, dass der nach nem intervall von x sekunden die oberste partition laden soll?
<next-generation> gibts ne anleitung zu wine ?
<knoips> jo
<next-generation> darf ich die haben?
<pcworld_> was auch immer ich getan habe, Unity lädt wieder
<_moep_> murphy law ;) *scnr*
<ring0> next-generation, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<kubine> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<knoips> http://www.winehq.org/documentation
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Documentation (at www.winehq.org)
<knoips> jo
<ring0> next-generation, vielleicht auch interessant http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/PlayOnLinux
<kubine> Title: PlayOnLinux › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> jokrebel: dann setze den tripple buffer
<jokrebel> Fuchs: wenn ich die .conkyrc im user-verzeichnis umbenenne kommt die Standardeinstellung. Da ist es nicht
<knoips> kann mir jemand was zu grub erzählen?
<Cliff123> viel spaß mit Wine :) Ich habe meist nach mehreren Stunden erfolglos aufgegeben :D
<jokrebel> knoips: Lies es selber ;-) 
<knoips> wo?
<jokrebel> !grub_2 > knoips 
<kubine> knoips: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<knoips> isses denn so umständlich das hier zu erklären?
<Cliff123> grub ist ziemlich umfangreich..
<knoips> sonst müsst ich nicht fragen
<jokrebel> knoips: Warum sollte man etwas von Hand schreiben was schon perfekt niedergeschrien existiert?
<ring0> was möchtest du denn wissen?
<Hiege> der artikel hatte mir heute auch schon geholfen grub hatte sich auf dem usb-stick installiert den ich für die installertion genutzt hatte
<Cliff123> du könntest natürlich eine frage stellen, dann könnte man dir die beantworten
<Cliff123> aber dir alles über grub erzählen, ohne zu wissen was du eigentlich wissen willst, nein danke
<knoips> frage steht 20-30 zeilen weiter oben
<Cliff123> oh sorry
<knoips> wie stelle ich bei grub ne autostart funktion nach einer gewissen zeit?
<knoips> ein
<knoips> :/
<knoips> ein rechner erkennt meine funkttastatur nicht, folglich kann ich nicht zwischen den distris wählen und bleibe da hängen
<Hiege> wird sie im bios erkannt ?
<Hiege> die tastertur
<knoips> jetzt wollte ich grub so konfigurieren, dass es nach ablauf von 5 sekungen selbst wählt
<knoips> ja
<ring0> standardeinstellung ist, dass nach 5 sekunden der erste eintrag gewählt wird
<knoips> bei mir nicht
<knoips> leider
<knoips> gut, ich werd mich nachher mal an das MAN setzen
<Cliff123> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cliff123> GRUB_TIMEOUT=
<Cliff123> das sollte es sein
<knoips> ahhh
<knoips> danke
<Cliff123> aber dein problem ist doch eigentlich eher, dass die tastatur nicht erkannt wird :)
<knoips> a priori schon
<Cliff123> aber wenns im bios funktioniert, kann ich dir da leider nicht helfen
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Find nichts zu triple_buffer
<miggeli> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/screenshot182xqawk56ti.png
<Fuchs> jokrebel: dann hat conky wohl keinen. Hmm, doof. 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: Bis jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus, seit ich own_window_type von "override" auf "desktop" geändert hab. Aber keine Ahnung wieso das so Monatelange (vorm Release-Upgrade) problemlos funktionierte.
<Fuchs> jokrebel: vielleicht hat sich ein default geaendert
<jokrebel> Aber so im Gesamten lief der Upgrade 13.10 -> 14.04 super.
<MrTurkelton> Abend zusammen. Gibt es einen neuen Befehl wie man den Menütitel ins Fenster bekommt und nicht oben in die leiste
<jokrebel> MrTurkelton: Funktioniert der "alte" nicht mehr?
<ring0> MrTurkelton, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity integrated-menus true
<bawzzzz> hi
<MrTurkelton> Danke ring :) Muss ich dafür neustarten?
<bawzzzz> kann mir eben jemand helfen meine xorg conf so hinzubiegen dass mein vga-verbundener monitor 1920x1080 zeigt statt pixelbrei
<bawzzzz> is nvidia gtx 460
<ring0> MrTurkelton, kann sein, dass du dich neu einloggen musst. aber neustarten ist nicht nötig
<bawzzzz> kann maximal 640x480 auswählen weil der monitor logischerweise nich erkannt wird
<bawzzzz> treiber version 331.38
<bawzzzz> der augenkrebs gedeiht 8)
<MrTurkelton> super , habe noch den Bug das ich im Unity Config Manager die Schließ minimier icons nichts nach rechts bekomme, sobald ich unity neu starte sind die symbole wieder links
<Cliff123> bawzzzz: Du kannst in der nvidia-settings Anwendung maximal 640x480 auswählen?
<bawzzzz> Cliff123: exakt
<bawzzzz> die pixel sind so riesig :D
<bawzzzz> der monitor is leider per vga verbunden deswegen keine erkennung
<bawzzzz> :(((#
<bawzzzz> Cliff123: kannst du mir helfen? :P
<jokrebel> auch bei VGA gibt es "Erkennung" die kalppt
<Cliff123> Ich versuche gerade hier eine Lösung zu finden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmaufl%C3%B6sung
<jokrebel> klappt
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmauflösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<muh_> hi alle
<Cliff123> aber ich denke auch, dass der ansatz mit der xorg.conf falsch ist
<bawzzzz> um genau zu sein hängt ein vga kabel an nem vga zu dvi adapter
<bawzzzz> die karte selber hat keinen vga ausgang
<Cliff123> und der bildschirm keinen dvi ausgang?
<Cliff123> *eingang
<muh_> mal eine frage, ich nutze Dropbox um dateien zu syncen. wenn ich meinen ubuntu server aus dem standby wecke, komme ich zwar auf das webinterface von sabnzbd (usenet client), aber die droppbox wird erst gesynct, wenn ich eingeloggt bin
<jokrebel> ah mit Adapter kanns schon schwieriger werden.
<Cliff123> hat es überhaupt schhonmal funktioniert
<bawzzzz> das schon aber ich hab hier grad kein dvi kabel weil das alte futsch gegangen is
<muh_> jemand ne idee, wie ich das automatisieren kann?
<bawzzzz> kann mir jemand helfen die auflösung hier reinzuprügeln langsam geht das auf die augen xD
<porentief> hallo
<porentief> einen schönen abend wünsch ich
<jokrebel> bawzzzz: Hat NVidia nicht ein eigenes Tool für die xorg.conf Erstellung?
<bawzzzz> jokrebel: doch schon, habs mit --mode=1920x1080 versucht, will nich
<Hiege> soo macht es gut bis denne
<porentief> ich frag mal einfach los: 
<jokrebel> bawzzzz: Und was genau spricht gegen den einfachen Austausch/Reparatur des DVI-Kabels mit dem es problemlos ging? (außer dass bis Ladenöffnung noch ein paar Stunden ist)
<porentief> also ich benutze btrfs. Und um meine snapshots möglichst klein zu halten habe ich für die ordner im home/BENUTZER - Verzeichnis (Dokumente usw.) subvolumes angelegt. Das funktioniert auch klasse. Mein Problem ist, dass alle diese über die fstab gemounteten Ordner jetzt doppelt im Dateimannager  (nautilus) auftauchen. Und leider finde ich einfach keine Lösung. Hat jemand von euch da vielleicht ne idee? 
<ring0> bawzzzz, also mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings sollte das völlig problemlos gehen
<kubine> Title: nvidia-settings › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bawzzzz> hab jetzt mal ne modeline reingeprügelt. x neustart
<jomaka> Habe kleinere Update Probleme
<jomaka> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418457/
<kubine> Title: No update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jomaka> Saucy will nicht mehr
<ring0> da wirst du dich beim ppa maintainer beschweren dürfen. ubuntu hat mit download.01.org nichts zu tun
<sheel> jomaka, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A902DDA375E52366 ausführen auf der konsole
<sheel> ring0, das ist intel
<ring0> ok, auch nicht ubuntu ;)
<sheel> ring0, wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass sich der maintainer wahrscheinlich einen dreck um solche anfragen schert
<jomaka> sheel, danke, werde ich gleich probieren
<sheel> gerade wenn die lösung eigentlich bekannt ist. ist ja kein besonderes problem
<ring0> nö, kein problem
<jomaka> sheel, det wars ... Danke.
<sheel> jomaka, np
<Mundus> Guten Abend, 
<Mundus> gibt es mit Ubuntu eine Möglichkeit Dateien auf einer SD Karte anzuschauen, ohne den Pfad anzugeben? 
<Mundus> Meine SD-Karte scheint defekt (o.ä) zu sein. Sobald ich in den Pfad /media/Nutzer/SDKarte/DCIM/102Canon/ wechsle erscheint wieder ein Ordner DCIM... das geht bis min. in die 25 Verzweigungsebene. 
<Mundus> Shotwell zeigt zwar an, dass Fotos vorhanden sind, kann diese aber nicht öffnen bzw. finden.
<Mundus> Sofern keine Lösung existiert, werde ich die Karte formatieren ;)
<Fuchs> Mundus: am besten machst Du zuerst mal ein Vollbackup der Karte  (mit dd), dann versuchst Du mit photorec zu retten was zu retten ist
<Mundus> Danke, probiere ich gleich aus
<Mundus> Noch eine Frage, da ich dd kaum nutze... dd if=/media/Nutzer/SDKarte of=test
<Mundus> funktioniert nicht, oder? Erst umount der Karte und dann if=/dev/SDKarte
<NTQ> Hi. Ich habe gerade 14.04 frisch installiert und mein altes /home einfach übernommen. Läuft fast gut alles. Nur sind jetzt schon 3 Meldungen gekommen, weil Programme abgestürzt sind. Einmal irgendein tracker, jetzt die gjs-console und das dazwischen hab ich aus Versehen zu schnell weg geklickt. Ist das normal?
<Yoshimo> ich hab einen fiesen Initialisierungsfehler in einem WLAN-Treiber der mich dazu zwingt ndiswrapper zu nutzen , neuere Kernelversionen aus dem Mainline PPA ändern auch nichts am Problem . Was kann man denn tun wenn sowohl die rt2x00 mailingliste als auch die linux-wireless mailingliste auf keine meiner Mails reagieren?
<flattyre> hi
<ring0> Mundus, ich würde defintiv die letztere variante bevorzugen
<ring0> NTQ, ohne die konkreten fehlermeldungen zu kennen, kann dir das keiner sagen
<NTQ> Ich weiß nur, dass es damals mit 13.04 genau so war. Dann hab ich einfach apport deaktiviert. Und passiert ist nie was schlimmes.
<ring0> NTQ, naja, die fehlerberichterstattung zu deaktivieren, behebt ja nicht wirklich den eigentlichen fehler ;)
<flattyre> hat jemand erfahrung mit streamtuner2 in trusty?
<ring0> flattyre, einfache eine konkrete frage stellen, hier wird sich keiner melden und sagen ja ich hab erfahrung
<ring0> Yoshimo, vielleicht "kommt zeit kommt rat"?
<NTQ> ring0: Das stimmt schon, aber ich bin damals schon mit Hilfe nicht wirklich dahinter gekommen.
<NTQ> Ich klicke sonst immer auf Fehlerbericht senden. Das sollte ja irgendwas bringen.
<flattyre> beim start über das terminal kommen einige meldungen. startet dann aber trotzdem. es werden dann im hauptfenster keine sender angezeigt, unter precise gings noch.
<ring0> NTQ, musst du wissen. entweder du postest hier oder im forum mal deine konkreten fehlermeldungen und versuchst den fehler zu beheben oder du deaktvierst wieder apport bzw. whoopsie (seit 12.04)
<Yoshimo> ring0:  ich glaube  da langsam nicht mehr dran, niemand gräbt freiwillig alte unbeantwortete Fragen aus beziehungsweise kümmert sich um Fehler die nicht gravierend sind oder viele Leute betreffen
<ring0> Yoshimo, hat das wlan modul vom kernel denn mal korrekt funktioniert?
<jokrebel> was man aber beim Popup von whoopsie eher nicht beurteilen kann. Und der Klick auf "senden" tut nicht weh.
<Yoshimo> also bei mir nicht, bis zur letzten Aktualisierung auf 13.10 wurde es soweit ich mich erinner noch nicht einmal geladen
<NTQ> ring0: Gerade ist die gnome-shell abgestürzt, nachdem ich meinen externen Bildschirm ausprobieren wollte. Ich dachte schon "Juhuuu! Es geht endlich nach über einem Jahr!", aber dann hat die Maus nur noch geruckelt. Wie kann ich den Fehlerbericht jetzt kopieren?
<ring0> NTQ, in /var/crash sollten die fehlerberichte abgespeichert werden
<NTQ> Hm... Das Terminalfenster lästs sich nicht in den Vordergrund bringen. -.-
<Conan174> hallo, ich hab da eine frage zu xubuntu 14.04 und zwar hab ich mein xubuntu 13.10 auf 14.04 geupdatet, die sche ist bei mir ist noch das alte programm menü (das oben links), wie stelle ich das auf das neue um?
<NTQ> ah, gut. da ist alles
<ring0> Yoshimo, das hört sich nicht gut an. wenn es nämlich nur eine regression wäre, würde ich vermuten, dass die chance für einen fix recht hoch ist
<NTQ> Die Crash-Datei von gnome-shell ist 106 MB groß. und die Dateien .upload und .uploaded haben 0 Bytes. Unpraktisch... Naja. Dann lad ich die mal in die Dropbox
<ring0> die irgendwas.upload dateien, sagen apport/whoopsie nur, dass der entsprechende fehlerbericht hochgeladen werden soll
<NTQ> ah, dann ist ja gut.
<NTQ> Erstmal tracker deinstallieren. Wie immer verbraucht der nur CPU und macht sonst nix sinnvolles...
<Yoshimo> ring0: hier hat jemand im Forum den gleichen Fehler : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-wlan-usb-stick-n-v2-usb-id-057c-8501-chi/8/#post-6484527 , nur gibts da im Internet scheinbar keine fertige Lösung für
<kubine> Title: Fritz!Wlan usb Stick N v2 Usb-ID 057c:8501 Chipsatz Ralink RT5572N unter Ubuntu einrichten › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Yoshimo, vielleicht ist der weg des letzten posters in erwägung zu ziehen :)
<Yoshimo> ring0: ich behelf mir mit einem anderen Modell, ist halt nur frustrierend wenn keiner auf Fehlerberichte reagiert
<ring0> Yoshimo, ja, voll verständlich
<ring0> Yoshimo, ich wüsste aber auch nicht, was man zu dem, was du versucht hast noch machen könnte. vielleicht wäre launchpad noch eine option
<Yoshimo> Paket kernel als Ziel?
<ring0> ja, glaub nicht, dass man einzelne module, die mit dem kernel ausgeliefert werden, auswählen kann
<NTQ> Kann man irgendwie bei Gnome3 die Benachrichtigungssymbole von unten aus der versteckten Leiste nach oben rechts neben den Lautstärkeregler kriegen?
<ring0> vielleicht per shell extension
<NTQ> ring0: Das glaube ich auch, aber da gibt es so viele, dass meine Suchbegriffe irgendwie auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass hier jemand schon die richtige Extension kennt.
<ring0> NTQ, musste wohl mal alle seiten auf extensions.gnome.org durchklicken. liegt auch schon hinter mir ;)
<NTQ> :)
<NTQ> Komisch, wenn man die nvidia-Treiber installiert, dann fährt Ubuntu gar nicht mehr hoch.
<NTQ> Aber immerhin kommt schon der Screen mit den drei Ladepunkten unter dem Logo. So weit war ich vorher noch nie. :D
<NTQ> Schon scheiße, wenn der Laptop immer noch zu neu ist.
<ring0> das lässt sich immer beheben
<k1l_> welche graka? hybrid graka? welche treiber? welches ubuntu? 
<TheInfinity> NTQ: schon mal im log nachgeschaut nach dem warum?
<Wabuo> gibt es für trusty einen H.264-Decoder?
<NTQ> TheInfinity: Nein, hab jetzt lieber erst mal den ganzen Rest eingerichtet. Hab genug zu installieren, damit ich wieder arbeiten kann.
<NTQ> Aber welches log wäre das dann genau?
<NTQ> Ähm... Mal schnell eine andere Frage. Wieso kann ich nicht mehrere gleiche programme auf einmal öffnen? Ein Terminal reicht halt nicht.
<Fuchs> kann man 
<NTQ> Beim Terminal geht auch STRG+SHIFT+N, aber wie geht das bei anderen?
<TheInfinity> terminals können tabs. aber geht auch so. und ales in var/log/
<NTQ> Wenn ich die Windows-Taste drücke und dann "Terminal" eingebe und Enter drücke, dann bringt er nur das vorhandene Terminal in den Vordergrund. Das kann ich aber auch durch einen klick in die Taskbar.
<NTQ> Ich hätte gerne, dass er dann auch ein neues Terminal öffnet.
<ring0> glaub STRG drücken, dann klicken
<NTQ> ahhhhhh, cool. Muss man erstmal wissen :)
<NTQ> STRG+Return geht auch
<NTQ> okay, nach ein paar extensions gefällt mir gnome3 schon ganz gut. Mir fehlen nur noch ein paar Schnellstartsymbole neben dem App-Menü. Aber vielleicht geht das auch ohne. Mal schauen
<NTQ> Weiß jemand wie ich google-earth installiert kriege? Momentan kriege ich nur die Meldung "google-earth-stable : Hängt ab von: ia32-libs ist aber nicht installierbar"
<NTQ> Auf 13.10 hab ich es irgendwie hinbekommen, indem ich das deb-Paket manipuliert habe.
<ring0> wenn du neu bei gnome bist, schau dir auch mal das gnome tweak tool an. da sind viele nützliche einstellungen versteckt
<quatron> ring0: wieso wurden eigentlich soviele sachen versteckt?
<Erzi> Hallo!
<k1l_> quatron: das haben die gnome leute zu verantworten :)
<quatron> manche sachen sind übertrieben, man hat das gefühl das es für über DAUs gemacht ist
<Erzi> Ich braeuchte etwas Hilfe. Habe gestern das Update auf 14.04 durchgefuehrt und beim ersten Neustart hat er mir vorgeschlagen den Grafiktreiber (nvidia) zu installieren. Ich habe das gemacht und jetzt laesst sich der Xserver nicht mehr ohne weiteres starten. Habe in Panic nvidia-common deinstalliert sowie nvidia-311, dann wieder neu installiert und komme per login und startx wieder auf die grafische oberflaeche.
<Erzi> Loginmanager wird nicht mehr automatisch gestartet.
<Erzi> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt machen koennte um meinen Rechner wieder "normal" starten zu koennen?
<k1l_> startx ist schlecht. das zerschiesst dir die recht in deinem home
<k1l_> guck erstmal welche nvidia treiber du da jetzt alle installiert hast. ein mischmasch macht probleme
<Erzi> k1l_: wie kann ich das einfach herausfinden?
<k1l_> und wenn du eine hybrid karte hast, dann solltest du gucken ob du bumblebe oder prime installieren sollst
<k1l_> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Erzi> Was ist eine hypridkarte? 
<k1l_> pack mal ein "lspci" in einen pastebin
<Erzi> installiert ist prime
<Erzi> GeForce GTX 560 Ti
<Erzi> duerfte eine ganz normale sein, oder liege ich da falsch?
<subz3r0> die wirst du aber nicht in nem laptop haben
<Erzi> habe keinen Laptop
<Erzi> http://pastebin.com/jF1gMUVR
<kubine> Title: rc libkwinnvidiahack4 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> jo, also fällt die hybrid karte schon mal flach
<k1l_> ja dann ist es quatsch prime zu installieren
<subz3r0> 14.04 hat probleme mit den nvidia treibern. so kann es vorkommen, dass du nen schwarzen screen beim booten bekommst
<Erzi> Ich lande auf einer Loginconsole und habe keinen Xserver und keinen Loginmanager.
<k1l_> ja, weil da warscheinlich ein problem mit den treibern ist
<Erzi> Das hatte vor der Installation der Grafiktreiber funktioniert. Brauche nicht unbedingt 3D aber waere nicht schlecht.
<ring0> quatron, ja, das liegt wohl an der gnome philosophie, alles möglichst einfach zu halten. ich finde es auch oft ein wenig zu viel des guten
<Erzi> Ich finde ja nichtmal eine xorg.conf um die Treiber auszuwaehlen.
<Erzi> Ist ja alles neu.
<k1l_> Erzi: "lspci" und "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"in einem pastebin
<k1l_> Erzi: die xorg.conf ist veraltet um den treiber zu wählen. das wird schon lange anders geregelt
<Erzi> pastebin.com/sAF4SwgM
<Erzi> so besser
<Erzi> k1l_: danke, das hab ich jetzt auch leider feststellen muessen. Ist es jetzt wirklich einfacher?
<k1l_> deinstalliere mal das nvidia-prime
<subz3r0> du hast 3 treiber versionen anscheinend drauf
<subz3r0> normal sollten 2 sein
<Erzi> ok, prime ist weg
<subz3r0> bzw. 2 versionen die angeboten werden
<Erzi> 331 und common ist noch ii
<subz3r0> 304.117, 319.32 und 331.38
<subz3r0> normal nimmt er den 304er und du kannst auch 319 upgraden
<k1l_> subz3r0: nur die ii sind installiert. die rc nicht
<subz3r0> dabei kann dann nen black screen kommen
<Erzi> bei der 304 steht rc
<subz3r0> k1l_: jo, da muss er dann wohl selbst hand angelegt haben
<subz3r0> der black screen bug ist auf jeden fall bekannt
<Erzi> habe ich wohl subz3r0, aber nicht mit absicht
<Erzi> k1l_: was sollte ich als naechstes tun?
<subz3r0> Erzi: nen treiber wird man wohl mit absicht installieren ;)
<k1l_> den 311er deinstallieren
<Erzi> reicht das schon aus fuer einen sorglosen neustart?
<k1l_> dann mal gucken was beim nächsten neustart passiert. und dann mal ins dmesg schauen was er da genau bemeckert.
<Erzi> k1l_: ich habe doch gar keinen 311er installiert. Oder bin ich blind?
<Erzi> Oder meinst du 331
<k1l_> aber vorher mal gucken ob in deinem /home auch alles dir gehört oder ob die .XAuthority root:root steht(was falsch wäre)
<k1l_> jo den 331
<Erzi> moment da schau ich gleich, oder geht das erst nach neustart?
<k1l_> besser jetzt
<Erzi> -rw-------  1 root root    305 Apr 19 01:13 .Xauthority
<Erzi> meinst du das?
<k1l_> ja, chown das mal zu deinem user:user
<Erzi> Das waere dann wohl falsch
<subz3r0> hmm... die .xauth hab ich nicht mal mehr :)
<Erzi> ok, mache ich sofort
<Erzi> ok, jetzt stimmt das
<Erzi> rest stimmt? rw
<k1l_> das kam durch das startx. das reicht erstmal
<Erzi> pastebin.com/pyVM7WXp
<Erzi> so waere das in Ordnung?
<k1l_> mach mal "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*"
<Erzi> alles runter haun?
<k1l_> ja.
<subz3r0> die treiber sind immer noch da
<subz3r0> jo
<Erzi> das ging nicht
<Erzi> hat mir autoremove vorgeschlagen
<Erzi> jetzt sollte es weg sein
<Erzi> was ist mit dieser nvidia-libopencl1-331  
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-19
<Erzi> Muss das auch weg?
<subz3r0> ja
<Erzi> auch der icd?
<Erzi> nehme an ja. Warum geht das mit dem Jokerzeichen nicht.
<Erzi> Verstehe ich nicht.
<subz3r0> was hast du benutzt? nen ? oder *?
<Erzi> das *
<subz3r0> sollte er dann eigentlich
<subz3r0> hatte ich aber auch schon so. vielleicht weiss k1l_  mehr :)
<Erzi> muss ich das irgendwie escapen?
<Erzi> Weil der nur das nvidia akzeptiert
<subz3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOKn33-q4Ao
<kubine> Title: Funkadelic - Maggot Brain [HQ] - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<subz3r0> <3
<Erzi> ah, musste es mit ' versehen
<Erzi> dann ging es
<subz3r0> oopps. sollte eigentlich in den offtopic channel :)
<Erzi> nun ist alles weg
<Erzi> Was mache ich nun?
<Erzi> das common auch nicht installieren?
<subz3r0> den neusten treiber installieren der in den repos ist
<Erzi> der 319?
<subz3r0> und nur den.
<subz3r0> jo glaub das war er. hab momentan hier keine nvidia drin. nutze die igpu meiner cpu
<Erzi> libkwinnvidiahack4  Kannst du mir sagen was das ist?
<subz3r0> hatte letztens bei nem kollegen installiert, der hatte auch die probleme
<Erzi> Wenn ich den 319 installieren moechte dann will der gleich den prime wieder mitinstallieren
<subz3r0> ne. aber hab das gefunden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/332668/what-does-the-libkwinnvidiahack4-package-do
<kubine> Title: nvidia - What does the libkwinnvidiahack4 package do? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Erzi> leider ist mein englisch nicht so perfekt das ich das verstehen koennte. Brauche ich das damit mein loginmanager wieder funktioniert oder nicht? Und was mache ich jetzt mit dem Treiber? Welchen installiere ich nun? Was ist mit dem Prime? Der will den gleich wieder mitinstallieren wenn ich den 319er ueber apt-get installieren moechte.
<Erzi> subz3r0: Kannst mir noch ein bissel helfen oder k1l?
<Erzi> Ich moechte doch das mein Rechner wieder normal benutzbar wird.
<subz3r0> Erzi: ich bin leider so gut wie außer gefecht gesetzt :)
<Erzi> Kann ich den 319er jetzt so installieren wie es mir apt-get vorschlaegt oder wird das wieder Mist?
<Erzi> menno
<subz3r0> Erzi: schau, dass auf jeden fall der passende login manager für deine ubuntu version installiert ist, danach installiere den neusten treiber
<subz3r0> so hab ich es bei nem freund gemacht.
<Erzi> hmm
<Erzi> kdm, oder?
<subz3r0> da das upgrade von alt -> neu auch nicht ging 
<subz3r0> welche ubuntu version hast du ?
<Erzi> kwin mein ich
<Erzi> 14.04
<subz3r0> 12.04 nutzt lightdm
<subz3r0> 14.04 hmm mom
<Erzi> lightdm ist installiert
<subz3r0> jo, das passt
<Erzi> ii  lightdm                                     1.10.0-0ubuntu3                       amd64        Display Manager
<Erzi> Sollte so richtig sein, nehme ich mal an
<subz3r0> jo
<Erzi> ok, 319 hab ich auch wieder drauf
<Erzi> jetzt neu starten?
<Erzi> Oder kann noch was passieren?
<subz3r0> ja, starte nach der installation mal neu
<Erzi> Bist du noch ein bissel da?
<Erzi> Ich hoffe ich schaffe es wieder hierher.
<Erzi> Bis gleich, wenn nix schief geht.
<subz3r0> ich bin schwerst betrunken und essen gerade ne pizza :)
<subz3r0> esse
<subz3r0> paar mins bin ich wohl noch da
<Erzi> re
<Erzi> lande immer noch auf der Konsole
<subz3r0> wb
<Erzi> Warum wird der WM ned gestartet?
<Erzi> in welches log muss ich jetzt gehen?
<Erzi> Bzw. was kann ich jetzt tun?
<subz3r0> hmm... bin wie gesagt ein wenig daneben ;) ich würde wohl den display manger deinstallieren und wieder installieren
<Erzi> also lightdm?
<subz3r0> danach in /var/log schauen
<Erzi> einfach remove und wieder install
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<subz3r0> mit purge entfernt er auch config files
<Erzi> oh gott
<Erzi> der will gleich mal 135 Pakete installieren
<Erzi> Kann das richtig sein?
<subz3r0> woow :) habs vorgestern noch bei debian 7 gemacht. da waren es nicht so viele pakete ;)
<subz3r0> naja er will halt alle abhängigkeiten erfüllen
<Erzi> Und dann?
<Erzi> Was passiert wenn ich den wieder installiere
<Erzi> dann hab ich die ganzen Pakete drauf?
<subz3r0> ja
<Erzi> pastebin.com/qqff29fp
<Erzi> Ein einfaches reconfigure geht nicht?
<Erzi> Ich habs erstmal ohne purgen versucht, aber nicht ausgefuehrt
<Erzi> Meinst du so komme ich zum Ziel? Warum spinnt der Loginmanager jetzt ueberhaupt, ging doch die ganze Zeit.
<Erzi> An dem wurde doch mit dem Grafiktreiber nix veraendert.
<subz3r0> hmm.. fraglich wieso er kubuntu-desktop deinstallieren will
<Erzi> ich gucke gerade mal noch was anderes
<Erzi> vielleicht reicht auch schon ein upgrade
<Erzi> nee
<Erzi> ist alles auf Stand
<Erzi> Ich denke ich werde wohl besser auf morgen warten 
<Erzi> bzw. heute 
<Erzi> Wenn wieder mehr Leute hier sind
<subz3r0> jo :)
<Erzi> Will dir nicht zu nahe treten subz3r0 aber ich denke den lightdm lasse ich jetzt erstmal so drauf
<subz3r0> hab auch nur halb mitbekommen wo es bei dir klemmt :>
<subz3r0> Erzi: schon okay ;)
<Erzi> klemmen tuts halt das ich immer auf der Loginkonsole lande
<Erzi> mich dort einlogge und dann mit startx mein KDE hoch fahre
<Erzi> Was aber ja voelliger Mist ist.
<Erzi> Frueher ;) vor wenigen Stunden noch hatte ich da einfach nen Loginmanager und konnte meinen User auswaehlen
<Erzi> Das wuerde ich auch bevorzugen wenn es wieder so waere
<Erzi> Ich sage mal gute Nacht!
<next-generation> na ihr
<next-generation> jemand da?
<next-generation> ich hätte da ne frage
<next-generation> morgen ^^
<next-generation> jemand da?
<stareye> stell deine frage vielleicht kann ich dir helfen
<next-generation> jemand da?
<Geruchsfernsehen> !frag
<kubine> Geruchsfernsehen: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<next-generation> jop
<next-generation> hey ich hab gerade virtualbox instaliert, hat alles super funktioniert, nur lagt windows jetzt, muss ich mehr speicher freigeben ?
<stareye> ja
<stareye> hast du vt oder von amd die virtual emualtion ?
<next-generation> ich habe vt
<stareye> ist das aktiviert worden?
<stareye> was zeigt in virtaul box?
<next-generation> Hier http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/screenshot19sb2w5umntp.png
<stareye> wieviel ram hast du freigegeben?
<stareye> man 512MB ?
<stareye> Windows 7 geht ab 1GB
<stareye> am besten 1.5 -2GB
<next-generation> 0MB -> 3584 MB, wie viel würdest du mir denn empfehlen ?
<stareye> 2000 MB
<stareye> dann hat er genug
<next-generation> okay thx
<next-generation> joo viel besser, dankeschön
<stareye> bitte
<next-generation> leider hat wine nicht richtig funktioniert, daher musste ich auf vt zurück greifen
<stareye> ok
<next-generation> noch ne frage, windows nimmt meinen ubs stick nicht an ?
<stareye> für windows /j ##windows-de
<stareye> da kann ich dir beantworten
<schnuppi> hallo @ alle
<schnuppi> gibt es irgendwo ein tut für PXE aufbau?
<next-generation> morgen
<next-generation> hast du sowas gesucht? http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/aufsetzen-eines-pxe-install-servers-fur-mehrere-linux-distributionen-mit-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<kubine> Title: HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Aufsetzen eines PXE Install Servers für mehrere Linux Distributionen mit Ubuntu Edgy Eft (at www.howtoforge.de)
<jokrebel_> schnuppi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation fürs erste
<kubine> Title: PXE-Boot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> next-generation: für edgy?
<next-generation> jo?
<schnuppi> ok, ich hab mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt....
<schnuppi> ich habe vor erstmal von Windows aus, ein PXE Server oder Tftp Server aufzubauen, das ich einfach das linux image auswählen kann und dann auf den PC/Laptop installieren kann
<next-generation> übers LAN-Netzwerk auf meinem Laptop installieren?
<schnuppi> ja
<jokrebel_> next-generation: Wie das unter Windows geht fragst Du besser in nem dafür passenden Kanal.
<next-generation> sowas haste gesucht? http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za186/RAI/winxp/tftp32/html/bartpe/ 
<kubine> Title: TFTP-Boot (at www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de)
<jokrebel_> schnuppi: : Wie das unter Windows geht fragst Du besser in nem dafür passenden Kanal.
<jokrebel_> next-generation: sorry
<next-generation> np
<next-generation> bewz. http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/41586/ubuntu-%C3%BCber-pxe-installieren.html
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Ubuntu über PXE installieren - Vor der Installation - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<next-generation> mit diesem link dürften alle deine fragen geklärt sein
<nagetier> einfach machen :) Wie du schon schriebst, schnuppi.. App suchen, da gibt es reichlich, und loslegen. Muss es denn wirklich ein PXE für die erste Installation sein.. reicht nicht über USB und dann für spätere Installationen den unter Linux aufzusetzen?
<schnuppi> ich hab zwar schon lubuntu drauf, aber ist leider mit Wubi drauf, LW und USB Boot geht nicht
<nagetier> schnuppi, die HW akzeptiert kein USB-Boot?
<schnuppi> genau
<nagetier> ok, ja, dann PXE
<schnuppi> is ein acer aspire 3000
<next-generation> kennt sich jemand mit vt aus ?
<next-generation> ich wollte vt neu instalieren, jedoch kann ich kein packet auwählen?
<next-generation> jemand ne idee ?
<next-generation> ?
<next-generation> ich brauch unbedingt hilfe!! http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/screenshot19my1os8wbq4.png
<jokrebel_> vt = VideoText?
<next-generation> kuck im link bitte
<jokrebel_> windoof *seufz* nicht mehr lustig
<next-generation> wie muss ich vorgehen ?
<stareye> jokrebel_: der möchte windows 7 usb stcik erstellen das geht mit dd
<jokrebel_> next-generation: Und VirtualBox kürzt man nicht mit VT ab soweit ich weiß
<next-generation> dann VB?
<next-generation> stareye was muss ich denn jetzt machen ?
<freanux> vb = visual basic? :-)
<next-generation> (:
<stareye> next-generation: versuch mal mit dd den stick zu erstellen
<stareye> lad die die iso auf ubuntu und dann mit dd
<next-generation> dd? :3
<stareye> dd if=meine.iso of=/dev/stcik
<jokrebel_> next-generation: Wurde denn neu gestartet? (der Host) damit der Kernel das Modul auch laden kann?
<next-generation> ja jok
<next-generation> ich habe gerade probiert eine neue virtuelle maschine zu erzeugen, hat geklappt, aber das starten war fail
<next-generation> keiner ne idee? ok ^^
<next-generation> neustarten hats gebracht ^^
<next-generation_> kann mich jemand zum windows channel weiterleiten ?
<stareye>  /j ##iwndows-de
<jokrebel_> next-generation_: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=windows
<kubine> Title: windows - IRC Channels - Windows, Microsoft Windows, Operating Systems - irc.netsplit.de (at irc.netsplit.de)
<next-generation_> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich meinen usb stick freigeben kann ? im VB
<next-generation_> ??
<next-generation_> kann mir irgend jemand helfen ?
<jokrebel_> !geduld > next-generation_ 
<kubine> next-generation_: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<next-generation_> das weis ich auch selber, das hilft nun auch ned weiter ^^
<jokrebel_> next-generation_: alle paar sekunden nochmal Fragen aber auch ned. Nur das über 100 Leute das dann lesen müssen ^^
<next-generation_> ^^
<next-generation_> .
<next-generation> *durchdrehen
<next-generation> jemand ne idee? sudo adduser <next-generation> vboxusers funktioniert nicht
<jokrebel_> was heißt "funktioniert nicht"?
<next-generation> bash: next-generation: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<koelner> next-generation: Bestehenden Benutzer einer weiteren Gruppe hinzufügen: sudo usermod -aG GRUPPENNAME BENUTZERNAME 
<jokrebel_> wieso willst Du überhaupt einen User anlegen. Dein -vorhandener_ User muss der vboxusers _Gruppe_ hinzugfügt werden. Wo hast Du den Befehl her? Aus welchem VirtualBox-Tut?
<next-generation> sudo adduser <next-generation> vboxusers
<next-generation> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/benutzer-zu-gruppe-vboxusers-hinzufuegen-2/
<kubine> Title: Benutzer zu Gruppe vboxusers hinzufügen › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<sheel> next-generation, was möchtest du denn machen? das eine problem mit dem modul steht die lösung ja bereits in der fehlermeldung. was möchstet du jetzt mit deinem user machen? der gruppe hinzufügen?  -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<next-generation> er hatte ja das gleiche problem, also habe ich denn link befolgt, wegen dem usb nutzen
<next-generation> wenn ich jetzt auf ändern gehe dann usb usb 2.0 controller aktivieren, kann ich windows ned mehr starten
<sheel> next-generation, wie du das usb zum laufen kriegst steht ja in der fehlermeldung: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup - wo du denn adduser befehl her nimmst ist mir sehr schleierhaft
<next-generation> mit sudo setup funktioniert es auch nicht -> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<next-generation> Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules ...failed!
<next-generation>  (Cannot unload module vboxdrv)
<jokrebel_> sheel: Aus nem Forum-Beitrag ;-) next-generation: Merke: Besser das Wiki nutzen ;-) 
<next-generation> okay danke, aber auch das was im wiki steht hilft ned weiter
<next-generation> bin ratlos
<jokrebel_> next-generation: Doch das hilft.
<next-generation> nope, hab alles probiert, funkt nicht
<sheel> next-generation, hast du denn die fehlermeldung mal bei google reingehauen? da gibts tausende lösungen dazu. das ist eine bekannte lösung
<sheel> next-generation, ich werd dir das jetzt nicht vorkauen.
<jokrebel_> next-generation: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss man, nach dem hinzufügen zur Gruppe mindestens neu einloggen. Und man braucht auch die jeweiligen Gasterweiterungen glaub ich.
<sheel> next-generation, wie du benutzer zu einer gruppe hinzufügst, steht garantiert im wiki.
<next-generation> na toll, jetzt komm ich so oder so nicht mehr weiter, danke <.<
<sheel> next-generation, würdest du dir mal in ruhe zeit nehmen und nachlesen, hättest du lösung längst. aber du kopiertst ja einfach fragwürdige befehle
<next-generation> keine ahnung komme nicht weiter, ich instaliere halt jetzt unbuntu noch einmal, vil klappt es dann in 100 jahren
<datda> hallo
<datda> ich bin gerade dabei grub neuzuinstallieren. Mein System ist verschlüsselt mit lvm und luks, somit habe ich ne seperate Partition vom boot. Jetzt die Frage: Wenn ich grub-installer starte, überschreibt er die boot-daten auf der boot Partition? oder ergänzt nur? Was passiert wenn ich die boot Partition formatiere, ist der MBR auch weg?
<jokrebel_> fürs Protokoll: an next-generation: Warum sollte eine Neuinstallation von Ubuntu etwas daran ändern, dass Du USB in VirtualBox nicht zum laufen bekommst?
<bekks> jokrebel_: Lass ihn doch. Wer die Doku nicht liest, in der das sehr klar beschrieben ist, wie das geht, der will keine Hilfe.
<datda> ich hab mir die Doku zig mal durchgelesen
<datda> alles befolgt was geht
<datda> -.-
<bekks> datda: Ich redete ja nicht von dir.
<datda> hat sich so angehört
<bekks> jokrebel_ redete nicht von dir.
<datda> kay
<doev> Ich versuche eine ntfs partition auf eine andere zu kopieren. Beide sind gemounted aber "cp -vax ./ntfs1/* ./ntfs2" erzeugt eine Kopie die um einiges kleiner ist. Was mache ich falsch?
<datda> sry dann
<bekks> datda: grub-installer schreibt sowohl alle grub Daten neu als auch den MBR neu. Da der MBR nicht auf einer Partition liegt, ist dem MBR egal was du mit /boot tust. Aber ohne /boot wird grub nicht starten.
<bekks> doev: rsync -av ./ntfs1/ ./ntfs2/
<doev> bekks, versuche das mal
<datda> alles klar danke
<Haraldo> Hallo! Wo schalte ich ab, dass es nach einer Zeit zum Logout kommt? (Xfce 14.04). Das finde ich partout nicht.
<ppq> Haraldo, light-locker deinstallieren
<Haraldo> Hallo ppq, danke sehr!
<ppq> hi :)
<curlysue> Guten Morgen bzw. Tag
<ppq> Haraldo, man kann ihn auch unter menü -> einstellungen -> light locker einstellungen deaktivieren sonst
<Haraldo> Ah, darunter verbirgt es sich, der Begriff sagte mir gar nichts, ppq.
<curlysue> nach upgrade auf 14.04 bekomme ich nach Login 3 x ein Dialogfenster mit Titel Fehler, Meldung "Desktopverwaltung ist nicht aktiv"
<curlysue> ist schon bekannt, wodurch das verursacht wird und wie ich es weg kriege? Im Forum hab ich nichts gefunden.
<curlysue> kommt nach 2 oder 3 Minuten wieder ... nervig
<freanux> curlysue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/variety/+bug/1296560
<kubine> Title: Bug #1296560 “Desktop manager is not active.” : Bugs : Variety (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<kenny_ken> Hallo Leute
<curlysue> freanux, kubine : Danke, Deinstallation von pcmanfm hat geholfen. Dabei geht zwar auch noch lxde-core flöten, aber das hatte sowieso nur "historische" Gründe. Hatte dämlichweise nach desktopmanager (zusammengeschrieben) gesucht. Danke nochmals. By
<freanux> curlysue: gern geschehen
<freanux> hat jemand ubuntu auf einem macbook pro installiert?
<kenny_ken> Ah. 14.04 läuft wenigstens :)
<kenny_ken> Endlich geht mal was ohne dass jedes Fenster crasht
<ThomasWaldmann> moin
<ThomasWaldmann> irgendwie tut "mirror display" nicht mehr richtig seit upgrade ubuntu 12.04 -> 14.04 (intel igp, haswell chipset)
<ThomasWaldmann> das haekchen ist gray, obwohl 2 displays dranhaengen. mit 12.04 tat mirror mit denselben displays noch und hat automatisch das hochaufloesendere runtergeschaltet auf eine gemeinsame aufloesung.
<jokrebel_> ThomasWaldmann: Das Update von 12.04 aus muss man erzwungen haben. Offiziell gibt es das nämlich erst mit 14.04.1
<ThomasWaldmann> jokrebel_: jo, hab ich gemacht. -d
<ThomasWaldmann> nichtsdestotrotz sollte die funktion ja da sein, oder? ;)
<Haraldo> Xubuntu 14.04, "Passwort: Bei Anmeldung nicht erfragen" ist eingestellt, dennoch fragt es immer wieder zur Anmeldung. Wo stellt man das noch um?
<jokrebel_> ThomasWaldmann: Das LTS-Upgrade kommt "offiziell" nicht umsonst erst im Juni ;-)
<jokrebel_> ThomasWaldmann: Aber im großen und ganzen ist das natürlich stark von Grafikkarte und verwendetem Treiber abhängig, würd ich sagen.
<jokrebel_> ThomasWaldmann: Soll heißen: ohne nähere Infos da drüber wird Hilfe schwer werden (ohne sagen zu wollen dass ich davon groß Ahnung hätte)
<jokrebel_> Haraldo: per WLAN verbundenß Fragt er da vielleicht nach dem Schlüsselbund-Passwort?
<Haraldo> jokrebel_: Es ist meine Bastel-VM, da versäumte ich beim installieren den Haken zu setzen, dass ich automatisch angemeldet werde. Das änderte ich bei "Benutzer", aber das nimmt er nicht.
<Haraldo> Bzw. es steht dort "Bei Anmeldung nicht erfragen", aber zum Login wird es immer noch abverlangt.
<doev> bekks, danke das kopieren hat jetzt vollständig funktioniert. leider bleibt die kiste immernoch bei dem winXP Logo hängen.
<jokrebel_> doev: Ich schätze, da wirst Du um eine Reparatur mithilfe der Windows-CD nicht herumkommen. (Was in diesem Kanal aber absolut offtopic ist)
<cocacola> hallo zusammen, ich habe da ein problem
<jokrebel_> doev: Mal davon abgesehn, dass XP das Suppoirtende überschritten hat.
<doev> jokrebel_, ja ist es .... (aber die Reperatur habe ich natürlich schon durchgeführt. er bootet ja auch, nur dass das Logo stehen bleibt).
<jokrebel_> doev: Wie gesagt. Kein Ubuntu-Problem. Frag in nem Windows-Kanal bitte.
<Geraner> :)
<cocacola> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<sheel> !frage cocacola 
<jokrebel_> cocacola: Ohne konkrete Frage kaum.
<sheel> !frag cocacola 
<cocacola> okay oaky :D mom
<sheel> oder wie auch immer das bot kommando ist. frag einfach cocacola 
<jokrebel_> !frag > sheel  ;-)
<kubine> sheel ;-): Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<kenny_ken> Wow, Steam für Linux läuft echt super
<sheel> danke jokrebel_ 
<cocacola> xd
<kenny_ken> a.k.a. Metafrage :P
<kenny_ken> Kann mir jemand ein paar Must have Linux tools/Programme nennen? Ich kenne nur Unrar :/ 
<kenny_ken> Und ich nutze noch gerne Yakuake.
<cocacola> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotoyq2izn9kmu.png // Kann keinen Filter hinzufügen, wo ist der Hacken?
<sheel> cocacola, ich hab dir im forum bereits eine antwort geschrieben
<sheel> cocacola, es ist auch ziemlich nervig für supporter, wenn du im forum eine frage stellst und keine 2 minuten abwartest, sondern gleich ins irc gehst. da macht man sich unter umständen für nichts mühe. das ist nicht die saubere art ;)
<cocacola> tut mir leid
<cocacola> willst du im forum oder im chat ?
<sheel> cocacola, lies halt was ich forum geschrieben habe. vermutlich wirst du die lösung irgendwo auf der wiki seite finden, die ich verlinkt habe. z.B. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Problembehebung#USB-Geraete-sind-ausgegraut
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cocacola> glaube ich weniger, weil ich die virtualbox-ose aus der Paketverwaltung schon habe, ich kann ja einfach meinen stick nicht auswählen
<Haraldo> Du hast Deinen User in die VBoxuser-Gruppe getan, cocacola?
<sheel> cocacola, virtualbox-ose und usb ist so eine sache. dazu hab ich dir auch was geschrieben und im wiki sind die probleme die auftauchen können auch aufgelistet
<cocacola> Haradlo glaube nicht
<sheel> cocacola, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#Nacharbeit-Benutzer-der-Gruppe-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sheel> cocacola, steht alles im wiki. man muss es nur lesen :)
<Haraldo> Ginge es danach, wäre der Raum hier obsolet. ;-)
<cocacola> im wiki steht ja was von fehler meldung, ich krieg ja keine fehler meldung :D
<sheel> Haraldo, da hast du recht *g*
<sheel> das ubuntuusers wiki ist echt das beste (deutsche) wiki überhaupt
<Haraldo> cocacola, User in die Gruppe, Extensions Pack und in der VM die Gasterweiterung, so baute ich es mir gestern auf.
 * jokrebel_ hat die letzten Stunden den Eindruck hier sei nicht #ubuntu-de sondern #virtualbox-de
<cocacola> was ist $USER  ?
<cocacola> wieder denn benutzernamen eingeben ?
<koegs> $USER wird doch deinen benutzernamen ersetzt
<koegs> +durch
<stareye> cocacola: was wolltest du in ##windows-de
<cocacola> dachte zuerst muss die windows pro fragen
<sheel> das problem liegt ja an einem auf ubuntu installiertem programm. da bist hier schon richtig 
<stareye> cocacola: ok
<cocacola> ehm ich hab wiki befolgt, aber es steht immer noch < keine geräte verfügbar >
<sheel> cocacola, handelt es sich zufällig um eine platte die bereits auf dem hostsystem gemountet ist
<sheel> ?
<cocacola> glaube nicht, ist ein 16GB Stick,
<sheel> cocacola, und dieser stick ist nicht gemountet? tippe auf der konsole mount ein, dann siehst du es
<sheel> "glaube nicht" ist immre so schwammig ;
<sheel> ;)
<cocacola> hab es gepostet -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/virtualbox-erkennt-usb-sticker-nicht/#post-6543302
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox erkennt USB-Sticker nicht. › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<sheel> cocacola, /media/hallo/3671-A4D6 wird doch sicherlich der stick sein?
<sheel> cocacola, hier wirds erklärt. nur die nummerierte liste beachten: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=212059&sid=12f8e496bdc8fba7c24a263e08967fd9#p212059 - wenn das nichts hilft, muss dir jemand anderes helfen. ich bin erstmal afk
<kubine> Title: virtualbox.org View topic - USB drives not attached to guest VM (at forums.virtualbox.org)
<cocacola> ich kann kein english, kann mir jemand helfen?
<cocacola> Navigieren Sie zu Einstellungen> Ports> USB> und das Kontrollkästchen für Enable USB 2.0 (EHCI) Controller  // wie mach ich das?
<jokrebel_> cocacola: Kann es sein, dass Du den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht siehst? Geht genau so. (wenn man beachtet hat, bei der Gruppe zu sein, neu zu starten und die Gasterweiterungen installiert) steht aber auch alles im Wiki. 
<cocacola> ich glaube ich habs oder so :D
<cocacola> oder doch nicht? :3
<cocacola> kann doch nnicht sein, das es so schwierig ist ?
<muh_> jemand eine idee, wie ich dropbox dazu bringen kann, auch dann dateien zu syncen, wenn niemand eingeloggt ist?
<Haraldo> Ist es auch nicht, genau so verfuhr ich gestern und es ging auf Anhieb, cocacola.
<cocacola> man
<cocacola> haraldo kannst du es mir bitt erklären, ich verzeifle hier
<Haraldo> cocacola, nicht hier, im Query husche ich mal zu Dir.
<TheInfinity> muh_: kannst als background service starten.
<muh_> und wie mache ich das?= :-)
<muh_> derzeit muss ich mich immer einloggen um die dateien zu syncen - was nervig ist, da das eigentlich automatisch passieren soll
<muh_> und nochwas grundlegendes
<muh_> wenn ich per xlaunch ne remote console öffne und dort xchat eingebe, öffnet sich der chat 
<muh_> soweit klar
<TheInfinity> muh_: ich hab in der rc.local „sudo -H -u meinuser python /home/meinuser/dropbox.py start“ eingetragen. allerdings ist das auch n server und im home verzeichnis liegt eben die von dropbox angebotene dropbox.py. ich weiss nicht wie das mit den ubuntu paketen gemacht wird.
<muh_> wenn ich die console aber parallel zum chat weiternutzen möchte, was mach ich dann?
<muh_> die console ist ja dann solange gblockt wie der chat läuft
<TheInfinity> muh_: im zweifel screen.
<muh_> hö?
<TheInfinity> muh_: du kannst mit screen programme starten und die dann im hintergrund weiterlaufen lassen.
<cocacola> kannst du mir es bitt erklären ?
<TheInfinity> !screen > muh_ 
<kubine> muh_: Informationen zu Screen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen
<muh_> hm, habe screen installiert und screen gestartet
<muh_> wenn ich nun xchat eingebe ist dennoch geblockt
<TheInfinity> muh_: den artikel ganz lesen ;)
<muh_> sorry
<TheInfinity> muh_: alternativ auch mit nem & am ende wenn du gar nicht an der konsolenausgabe interessiert bist.
<muh_> topp! Danke dir!
<TheInfinity> screen ist halt v.a. dafür da dass du siehst was da passiert, also für programme die nur auf der konsole laufen.
<muh_> perfekt so :-)
<muh_> jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie ich die dropbox ans laufen bring hehe
<kenny_ken> hm... Ich bearbeite gerade die sources.list. Ich will eine Source hinzufügen, wo tu ich das? Da sind ziemlich viele Kommentare...
<TheInfinity> kenny_ken: ganz unten im zweifel.
<k1l_> kenny_ken: welche source?
<kenny_ken> Einfach unten einfügen? :)
<kenny_ken> k1l_, : Spotify repo
<TheInfinity> muh_: http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/using-the-official-dropbox-command-line-interface-cli - damit geht das super. aber dafür muss man die cli mögen. keine ahnung wie das mit ner grafischen oberfläche geht. ;)
<k1l_> weil eigentlich kommen die fremdsourcen woanders hin
<kubine> Title: Using the Official Dropbox Command Line Interface (CLI) - The Unofficial Dropbox Wiki (at www.dropboxwiki.com)
<kenny_ken> oh
<kenny_ken> Wobei ganz unten non-supported sources aufgeführt sind in der sources.list
<muh_> die consolenfunktionen kann ich auch aufrufen, wenn ich ne grafische UI nutze
<k1l_> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://url.com trusty...."
<kubine> Title: url.com: Search lyrics (at url.com)
<muh_> allerdings hab ich nicht verstanden, wie ich dem sage, dass er strarten soll beim systemstart und nicht erst nach login
<k1l_> das müsste dann in das /etc/apt/sources.list.d geshcoben werden. dort sammelt man bei ubuntu die fremdquellen und PPAs etc.
<TheInfinity> muh_: du kannst via /etc/rc.local sachen beim systemstart starten.
<TheInfinity> muh_: „sudo -H -u meinuser python /home/meinuser/dropbox.py start“ - damit starte ich den dropbox sync daemon des users meinuser - sudo kann mehr als nur rootrechte holen
<cocacola_> wieder da :D
<kenny_ken> hat geklappt am ende der datei :) 
<kenny_ken> So langsam kann ich mich wirklich von Windows abkapseln. Alle Tools die ich benötige gibt es inzwischen auch auf Linux. Alle anderen können mit Wine genutzt werden :) 
<kenny_ken> Oh - Da hab ich gerade mal eine Frage. Evtl weiß es ja jemand. 
<cocacola_> einfach fragen ^''
<kenny_ken> Bin ja schon dabei.
<kenny_ken> Mein Notebook hat FN Tasten für Play, Pause usw... Diese funktionieren auch, aber nur wenn das Spotify Fenster aktiv ist. Schön wäre es, wenn die Tasten überall funktionieren würden. Beispiel: Hier in XChat kann ich trotzdem Pause in Spotfy machen. 
<kenny_ken> Ist das Abhängig von Spotify? 
<TheInfinity> kenny_ken: aufm mac gibts n ähnliches verhalten. kA woran das liegt, müsstest du mal intensiver nach googlen fürchte ich.
<kenny_ken> Ou :/ Unter Windows ging das halt immer. Ja, ich weiß - Linux != Windows :D
<tobiwan31> hallo kann mir einer eine vernünftige Sprachsteuerung empfehlen? 
<tobiwan31> nicht das ich diese bräuchte, jedoch mag ich ein bisschen damit herumspielen. Gibt es da was was man Empfehlen kann?
<tobiwan31> nun hab ich schon korrekt geschrieben. Ich suche eine Sprachsteuerung. gibt es da was zu gebrauchendesß
<riot_> !Frage: Wie kann ich zusätzliche Indikatoren in die Menüleiste/Statusleiste (obene recht das Moppet mit Anzeigen für Batterie etc) aufnehmen.
<cocacola_> nix los hier ^^^
<riot_> ich merk das wohl
<riot_> ^
<cocacola_> `^_^
<cocacola_> bischen komisch, hier so viel? bei windows fast niemand on xD
<sheel> cocacola_, freenode ist auch eher ein netz für open source projekte. windows user finden sich woanders
<jutta> moin leute, ich versuche eine vpn-verbindung mit open-vpn herzustellen. die Konfigurationsdatei sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/0WsYkY8Z, wenn ich es über den nm-applet versuche, kommt nach einer Weile ein Timeout. Wenn ich es im Terminal mit "openvpn --config server.firma.conf" starte, kommt folgender error: http://pastebin.com/3bf7Z0xe kann mir damit jemand helfen bitte?
<kubine> Title: Sat Apr 19 15:04:05 2014 OpenVPN 2.2.1 i686-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sheel> cocacola_, aber für solche diskussionen gibts #ubuntu-de-offtopic - hier gibts eigentlich nur support
<cocacola_> ist ja sowieso nichts los sheel ^^
<cocacola_> brauche support###
<cocacola_> gibtsNET Framework 4  für linux 
<stareye> das ist mono
<cocacola_> ???
<riot_> die freie umsetzung von .net heißt mono
<cocacola_> das zeigt aber nur
<cocacola_> Mac OS X 	 Windows Windows 	 openSUSE openSUSE
<cocacola_> nichts von ubuntu ?
<riot_> http://mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: DistroPackages/Ubuntu - Mono (at mono-project.com)
<riot_> ^_^
<cocacola_> klasse support
<riot_> Mensch tut was Mensch kann
<cocacola_> sprürt man denn sarkamus nicht raus ?
<riot_> doch^^
<apricot1> ist X11VNC-Server noch aktuell (Fernwartung)?
<cocacola_> thx für denn tipp
<cocacola_> rito ne frage, ich habs intaliert, jedoch funkt es trotzdem nicht :D
<sheel> cocacola_, willst du ein windows programm laufen lassen? dann schau dir wine an
<riot_> @Cocacola: Sorry! Keine Ahnung.
<cocacola_> dein sarkmaus schmeck ich bishier hinxD,
<sheel> cocacola_, lass das bitte. wenn du keine ernsthafte fragen hast, geh in den offtopic channel
<sheel> cocacola_, das ist extrem nervig
<cocacola_> das war ne richtige frage ?
<sheel> cocacola_, ich habe dir was geantwortet
<sheel> sheel> cocacola_, willst du ein windows programm laufen lassen? dann schau dir wine an <--
<cocacola_> das mit wine hat super funktioniert, 
<cocacola_> nur wenn ich das programm öffne, ist es nicht zentriert
<sheel> cocacola_, dann wäre ein danke oder eine rückmeldung nett gewesen
<sheel> was meinst du mit zentriert? das fenster oder was?
<cocacola_> überlesen, und vielen dank :)
<cocacola_> joo es ist unten rechts
<sheel> cocacola_, es gibt ein programm mit dem du einstellen kannst, wo ein fenster platziert wird. ich weiss den namen gerade nicht. aber jemand hier kann es dir bestimmt sagen
<cocacola_> so meinte ich das -> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotobo1xhgvkj0.png
<xubuntu152> kennt jemand denn namen wie man die fenster einstellt ?
<xubuntu152> meintest du  Compiz ?
<sheel> xubuntu152, nein nicht compiz. es gibt ein programm, mit dem du die fenster beim start anordnen lassen kannst
<sheel> ist recht bekannt, aber mir fällt der name nicht ein und will gerade nicht googlen
<sheel> findet man sicher schnell
<xubuntu152> Achso weil das programm stand in der wiki so ^^
<jutta> moin leute, ich versuche eine vpn-verbindung mit open-vpn herzustellen. die Konfigurationsdatei sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/0WsYkY8Z, wenn ich es über den nm-applet versuche, kommt nach einer Weile ein Timeout. Wenn ich es im Terminal mit "openvpn --config server.firma.conf" starte, kommt folgender error: http://pastebin.com/3bf7Z0xe kann mir damit jemand helfen bitte?
<kubine> Title: Sat Apr 19 15:04:05 2014 OpenVPN 2.2.1 i686-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<xubuntu215> nach fenstermanager
<xubuntu215> meinst du evt E17 . ??
<TheInfinity> jutta: du hast irgendwas mit deinen hostnames nicht richtig gemacht. server.firma.local klingt wie ein standard wert eines zertifikates was du nicht angepasst hast.
<dhrac> guten tag
<TheInfinity> jutta: den rechner server.firma.local gibt es wohl schlicht nicht.
<xubuntu215> angelo merte 
<Luyin> TheInfinity: doch, ich hab die rechnernamen ausgetauscht. den server gibts egtl schon, aber er wird nicht erkannt. gibts iwas was ich von zuhause aus tun kann? oder muss ich dafür die technik in der firma kontaktiern?
<Luyin> (btw, jutta ist der pc im keller :D )
<xubuntu215> xd
<TheInfinity> Luyin: wenn der in der firma ist wundert das nicht. du hast n localen hostname genommen, willst aber aus dem netz verbinden wo es .local nicht gibt.
<andy___> hallo leute
<Luyin> TheInfinity: die config hatte unter win XP noch funktioniert, der rechner wurde seither nicht physisch bewegt. kann win da mehr als linux?
<xubuntu215> hey andy, wie gehts'
<andy___> ganz gut !?
<TheInfinity> Luyin: ich kenne mich mit openvpn dafür nicht gut genug aus. aber ich vermute dass das n zusätzlicher sicherheitschek ist den du in der alten umgebung nicht hattest.
<Luyin> damn -.- dann telephonier ich nochmal mit dem techniker. danke TheInfinity 
<Luyin> btw, frohe ostern ;)
<xubuntu215> weis jemand wie man ein programm zentriert? bwz. meine fahrschule cd ist unten rechts, möchte sie gern in der mitte haben
<xubuntu215> ?
<Luyin> xubuntu215: was genau meinst du?
<xubuntu215> Moin Luyin, ja ich habe eine Fahrschule CD für windows die ich mit WINE öffnnen kann, jedoch ist das Programm nicht zentriert -> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotosqca9prtuv.png
<Luyin> xubuntu215: alt + linke maustaste gedrückt halten → verschieben geht nicht?
<xubuntu215> leider nicht
<Luyin> xubuntu215: dann weiß ich leider keinen rat, kenn mich nicht mit wine aus. eventuell mal in winecfg (oder wie heißt das) rumspielen
<Luyin> xubuntu215: stichwort vollbild togglen
<xubuntu215> nicht fenstermanager?
<andy___> eignet sich eigenlich ubuntu für PXE, tftp, ftp, und für xmbc
<k1l_> andy___: ja
<xubuntu215> ?
<k1l_> wobei ftp unter todesstrafe gestellt gehört.
<andy___> naja mein plan ist es mein htpc, mit linux aufzuspielen, images sichern, bilder ect. und den htpc als mediacenter und server zubenutzten
<xubuntu215> ne datenübertragung ^^
<k1l_> andy___: jo das ist kein problem. aber anstatt ftp solltest du dir mal sftp oder andere protokolle angucken
<xubuntu215> jo wie es aussieht gibt es keine lösung für mein problem, schade
<andy___> ich vorrang währe jetzt eh erst pxe und tftp
<ring0> xubuntu215, probier mal in der wine konfiguration unter grafik einen virtuellen bildschirm zu nutzen. z.b. mit 800x600. dann kannst du das beliebig umher schieben
<Luyin> xubuntu215: probiers mal in #xfce evtl
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: Stell dein Wine mal so ein, dass es einen Desktop mit fester Größe simuliert
<xubuntu215> thx für denn input
<xubuntu215> ich könnte euch knutschen :)
<dasjoe> Bitte nicht :)
<xubuntu215> -> Erlaubte dem Fenstermanager die fenster zu dekorieren / erlaubte dem fenstermanager die fenster zu kontrolieren / emulier eeienn virtuellen bildschirm alle 3 häcken raus und siehe da :)
<xubuntu215> linux user habe echt für jedes problem ne lösung wie geil :D
<xubuntu215> weis jemand wie ich devpro zum laufe bringe ?
<xubuntu215> http://ygopro.de/ // ich habs mit wine probiert, aber dann jammert er wegen framework 4.0
<kubine> Title: DevPro | YGOPro DevPro Online (at ygopro.de)
<kaan> hallo, ich hab ein problem. schon seit einiger zeit (2-3 monate) wird bei mir unter lsb_release -a angezeigt, ich sei im trusty tahr development branch (das ist "irgendwie" passiert...). jetzt würde ich (da ja 14.04 offiziell draußen ist) gern den branch verlassen. ist das möglich? unter "details" bei unity wird übrigens noch 13.10 angezeigt
<xubuntu215> hallo kaan!
<k1l_> kaan: oha
<k1l_> kaan: zeig mal bitte ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" , "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" und ein "lsb_release -a" in einem pastebin
<ring0> xubuntu215, was soll devpro denn sein?
<k1l_> ein "uname -a" auch noch dazu kaan 
<andy___> kann ich für den AMD E-350 ubuntu 14 benutzten!?
<xubuntu215> hab denn link zur verfügung gestellt -> ein yugioh game
<k1l_> andy___: klar läuft ubuntu 14.04 da drauf
<ring0> xubuntu215, für sowas geb ich kein support :)
<xubuntu215> x)
<xubuntu215> dann halt mit framework problem ?=
<dasjoe> Warum nimmst du nicht die native Version davon, xubuntu215?
<xubuntu215> wie meinst du das?
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: http://www.ygopro.co/Forum/tabid/95/g/posts/-TUTORIAL--YGOPro-running-on-Linux?m=33152#post33152
<kubine> Title: [TUTORIAL] YGOPro running on Linux! :) - Page 4 - Projects - YGOPRO - Forum (at www.ygopro.co)
<xubuntu215> jo die reden ja auch von wine, aber ohne framework funkt das game nicht? also wie framework ersetzen
<kaan> k1l_, hier der pastebin
<kaan> http://pastebin.com/1AT5wF6V
<kubine> Title: [Bash] ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kenny_ken> :( Oh oh
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: Lies genau den verlinkten Post, #67 ist das. Der redet nicht von Wine.
<kenny_ken> Ich glaub es ist nicht gut, wenn eine Wasserkühlung Rostet... Oder was auch immer das zeug ist
<dasjoe> kenny_ken: Aluminium und Kupfer im selben System, beides mit Wasserkontakt?
<kenny_ken> Nein, reines Kupfersystem. Besonders drauf geachtet. 
<xubuntu215> immer dieses englisch -> Laden Sie die Windows-Version, laden Sie die Linux-Version, kopieren Sie die Dateien linux Einblick in den Windows ygopro Ordner, öffnen Sie ein Terminal und CD auf die ygopro Verzeichnis. auszuführen. / ygopro oder ./ygopro_64 
<kenny_ken> Sonst hätte ich Anti Korrosionsmittel verwendet
<xubuntu215> okay ich brauch die linux-version? okay aber wo kann die runterladen
<kenny_ken> Ich weiß nicht ob es Rost ist, oder Ablagerung vom Kühlmittel etc... In meinem Ausgleichsbehälter ist in den Ecken Rotes Zeug zu sehen. Das scheint wohl im Plastik oder so zu sein. Hab es versucht mit einem langen Holzspieß abzuschaben, geht nicht weg
<k1l_> kenny_ken: für nicht ubuntu relevantes am besten im #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterquatschen
<xubuntu215> es gibt für jedes problem ne lösung, denk ich mal
<xubuntu215> und denn launcher von percy? nein danke, kann ich framework 4 durch irgendwas ersetzen ?
<kaan> k1l_, kann es sein, dass ich nicht im DEV-branch bin und nur das lsb-release etwas falsch anzeigt? immerhin sind meine sources ja alle noch saucy... der ubuntu software updater sagt aber es gäbe keine neuere version <.-/
<kaan> :-/
<xubuntu215> hat jemand ne lösung :D kommt schon
<xubuntu215> rückt schon raus :(
<xubuntu215> :)
<dreamon> Ein Verständnis frage. Ich hab 12.04 auf sda1 / installiert. Home ist auf einer eigenen Partition und verschlüsselt. Frage ich hab mir eine SSD zugelegt darauf würde ich gerne / aufspielen und davon booten lassen. Jedoch müßte es home mit der verschlüsselung einbinden. Darf ich /sda1 einfach kopieren auf /sdb? Oder geht das in die Hose?
<xubuntu215> kann mir jemand helfen?
<someone_> Hallo
<someone_> kann mir hier jemand mit CPUs weiterhelfen?
<dasjoe> !frag > someone_
<kubine> someone_: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<xubuntu215> hat jemand kurz zeit für mein problem ?
<someone_> Mein Notebook hat den Intel Core i3 3110M Prozessor. Darauf möchte ich Lubuntu draufspielen (mit vollständiger Systemverschlüsselung). Der Prozessor unterstützt allerdings AES-NI nicht - ist somit ein großer Performanceverlust zu erwarten oder ist das noch in Ordnung mit einem ressourcenschonendem Lubuntu?
<jokrebel_> ein echter serieller Port (RS232) kann ich über /dev/ttyS0 ansprechen. An einem Rechner ohne RS232 mit einem USB-Adapter der sich in lsusb als "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port" meldet spreche ich den dann wie an?
<xubuntu215> ?
<dasjoe> jokrebel_: /dev/ttyUSB0
<ring0> someone_, ich würde von einem großen performance verlust ausgehen. kannst aber mal ein benchmark probieren zum abschätzen "cryptsetup benchmark". der testet allerdings nur vom ram aus
<xubuntu215> kann nun wer bitte irgendjemand meinem problem wittmen? das wäre ganz toll :)
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: Sieht nicht so aus. Ich denke, dass dir die wine-Leute eher Hilfe bieten können und wollen :)
<someone_> Und wie kann ich das Ergebnis einschätzen? Was ist gut/schlecht?
<xubuntu215> dasjoe danke das du deine hilfe anbittest :D
<ring0> someone_, wenn die werte von dem algorithmus, den du nutzen möchtest, langsamer sind als deine festplatte/ssd, merkst du den performanceverlust
<jokrebel_> dasjoe: aber am USB hängen ja mehrere Geräte.
<someone_> Woher weiß man wie schnell die Festplatte reagiert?
<ring0> someone_, z.b. hdparm -tT /dev/sdxy
<ring0> der zweite wert ist der interessante
<xubuntu215> will mich linux vereppeln? ich habe gerade probiert netframework zu instalieren, mit wine, jedoch behuptete framework , das es bereits instalierst ist, möchte ich aber das programm öffnen steht, lade dir 4.0 framework XD
<ring0> xubuntu215, installier dir am besten mit winetricks die version, die du brauchst
<xubuntu215> das ist ne ansage 
<ring0> winetricks sollte schon installiert sein und dir verschiedene versionen anbieten
<xubuntu215> habe ja schon die höchste? was soll mir da fehlen, ich hab zwar ne anleitung, aber ich glaube die ist alt
<xubuntu215> wine ist ja instaliert
<ring0> wovon hast du die höchste?
<dasjoe> jokrebel_: aber die anderen Geräte sind doch keine Seriellen, oder? Das schöne an USB ist ja, dass du's abziehen kannst, schauen was unter /dev/tty* da ist, anstecken und nochmal gucken ;)
<xubuntu215> so energy getankt, wie gehts weiter
<xubuntu215> also ich habe mono instaliert, wie gehts weiter ?
<jokrebel_> dasjoe: cool - danke
<ring0> du wolltest mit wintricks das passende net framework installieren
<xubuntu215> gut, wie gehe ich da vor, wine habe ich ja schon
<xubuntu215> und mir sagt es das ich 4. schon instaliert habe
<xubuntu215> was unlogisch ist
<ring0> was 4.? sei doch mal deutlich
<xubuntu215> ich habe net-.framework gewdownladet und mit wine ausgeführt, dann stand aber das es bereits instaliert ist
<xubuntu215> 4 framework
<ring0> du hast das einfach so von einer seite runtergeladen oder wie?
<xubuntu215> von einer seite jo
<ring0> so läuft das nicht
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<kubine> Title: winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<xubuntu215> doch nicht so einfach
<ring0> wie ich dir schon vor einer halben stunde gesagt hab, sollst du mit winetricks das net framework installieren. nicht irgendwo runterladen…
<ring0> winetricks ist schon installiert, nachdem du wine installiert hast. du gehst also in ein terminal und führst "winetricks" aus. dann gehts weiter
<xubuntu215> gut beendet, mal schauen ob es funktioniert
<xubuntu215> doch nicht, komisch
<xubuntu215> habe das tut verfolgt, aber es klappt nicht
<dasjoe> winetricks dotnet40 corefonts
<someone_> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Findet ihr das Verschlüsseln des Systems oder der persönlichen Daten sinnvoll? Verschlüsselt ihr euer Linux-System?
<ring0> someone_, ja, aber das ist eher ein frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dasjoe> someone_: das ist eine Frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic :) Ich verschlüssele je nach Systemtyp alles, nur mein Home oder gar nichts
<xubuntu215> bewz. muss man das spiel denn auswählen? weil in der liste ist es nicht
<someone_> Hilft die Verschlüsselung der persönlichen Daten oder z. B. die Komplettverschlüsselung vor Online-Angriffen oder ist das eher oder nur bei physikalischem/physischem Zugriff sinnvoll?
<xubuntu215> mit sh winetricks framework auswählen? richtig verstanden oder ?
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: "winetricks dotnet40 corefonts" aufrufen, warten, freuen
<jokrebel_> hm schade. Offensichtlich klappt das mit dem RS323toUSB-Adapter doch nicht so einfach. Fehlermeldung: Exception : Class StartCOM1 : StartCOM1() : There is no serial port name /dev/ttyUSB0 : e2 : javax.comm.NoSuchPortException
<koegs> jokrebel_: ist es denn wirklich ttyUSB0?
<xubuntu215> winetricks dotnet40 corefonts :S
<xubuntu215> This package does not work on a 64-bit installation <- :3
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: ich würde dir, ganz unabhängig von der Meldung, eh zu einem 32-bit Wineprefix raten
<xubuntu215> oh man
<xubuntu215> zwar gefixt. zeigt mir aber immer noch error an
<jokrebel_> koegs: Ja
<xubuntu215> was ja ?
<dasjoe> xubuntu215: hast du sxchon was anderes in deinem wine installiert? Sonst bau dir ein 32-bit-Prefix und fang damit von Vorne an, das wird wahrscheinlich helfen
<jokrebel_> koegs: Wie von dasjoe empfohlen mit "ls /dev/tty*" überprüft und sogar per copy&paste ausprobiert.
<xubuntu215> achso, okay 
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel_: gut  moeglich, dass das java-ding einfach schlecht programmiert ist und nicht mit solchen *etwas* unkonventionellen pfaden zurechtkommt
<xubuntu215> meinste?
<jokrebel_> hm - mit "ln -b /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyS0" lässt sich ./upsmon zumindest schon mal anscheinend starten. Funktionieren tut es aber wohl nicht.
<jokrebel_> xubuntu215: Support bitte nur hier im channel. Nicht im Query. Danke
<xubuntu215> soll das nun bedeuten ich muss wegen einem programm auf windows wechseln?
<gast__1> Wie kann ich unter Unity2D im Indicator reboot mit anzeigen?
<jokrebel_> oh man. UPSMON : Start Monitor
<jokrebel_> UPSMON : Connection Error
<ring0> xubuntu215, wenn du es mit wine nicht hinbekommst, musst du entweder windows in einer vm installieren und darin dann das programm oder du wechselst auf windows. korrekt
<jokrebel_> und Prozessor ziemlich ausgelastet.
<xubuntu215> abner  das kann doch nicht sein
<xubuntu215> erlich http://www.ygopro.co/tabid/95/g/posts/t/302/-TUTORIAL--YGOPro-running-on-Linux.aspx#post1210
<kubine> Title: [TUTORIAL] YGOPro running on Linux! :) - Projects - YGOPRO - Forum (at www.ygopro.co)
<xubuntu215> da oben, was soll das für ne anleitung sein? da kommt niemand draus
<ring0> es scheint möglich zu sein, dein komisches tool unter linux zu nutzen. offenbar hat sich hier niemand damit beschäftigt. also musst du das selbst hinbekommen. alternativ kannst du auch mal in #winehq nachfragen. da sind die wine spezies
<ring0> xubuntu215, ^
<nO_OnE> Hey, ich hab da mal ne frage
<gast__1> Wie kann ich unter Unity2D im Indicator reboot mit anzeigen?
<xubuntu215> YGOPro ist in C + + geschrieben, kann das gut gehen?
<ring0> die programmiersprache ist völlig uninteressant
<nO_OnE> ich hab ein Ubuntu 12.04 und habe in meiner sudoers NOPASSWD: ALL für meinen User gesetzt (user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL), soweit so gut, sudo su braucht kein pw mehr. Aber unity fragt immer noch nach einem pw wenn ich software installieren will oÄ
<nO_OnE> Mein keyring hat bereits kein pw mehr, mein user auch nicht
<xubuntu215> ja ich terroriesier die jetzt mal
<ring0> xubuntu215, der kanal da ist btw in englisch
<xubuntu215> ... kopf glüht
<xubuntu215> joijo
<jokrebel_> Gibt es Alternativen eine alte unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung (USV aka UPS) BNT 600 AP mit RS232-Schnittstelle per USB-Adapter zur Mitarbeit zu überreden? 
<jokrebel_> so läuft wohl Java sporadisch Amok. Schon wieder "UPSMON : Connection Error" und ein Java-Prozess auf 100% :-(
<xubuntu215> kann es sein, das es gar ned funkt?
<xubuntu215> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfoto6myal7v593.png
<jokrebel_> ja
<nO_OnE> falls irgendjemand noch auf meine frage antworten will, ich werd im Log nach nO_OnE suchen, vielen dank im vorraus
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend Frohe ostern  Ich bräüchte eine editor der mi alle Suchbegriffe hervorheben kann TEXT  gedit kann das scheinbar nicht  da wird nur ein suchbegriff makiert
<dreamon> Ich hab in mein Notebook eine SSD Laufwerk an die Stelle des DVD Laufwerks eingebaut. jetzt hab ich die /dev/sda1 nach /dev/sdb1 mit gparted kopiert. update-grub gemacht. Jetzt kann ich beim Booten auswählen von welcher HDD er startet. 
<dreamon> Zu meinem erstaunen zeigt mount  aber immer /dev/sda1 als "/" an im mount, obwohl ich auf der /dev/sdb1 die /etc/fstab deren uuid welche auf sdb1 seit angepasst habe. 
<Longbottom> IchGuckLive: Mir fällt da nur vim mit ':set hlsearch' ein.
<dreamon> Ich hab auch tune2fs -U random eine neue generieren lassen bevor ich sie in die fstab eingetragen habe.
<IchGuckLive> Longbottom:  Danke incrementalsearch gibt es ja auch bei gedit das tuts 
<ubuntu__> ich installiere gerade ubuntu 14.04 und habe jetzt eine /home Partition erstellt mit 2 gig, damit ich den größten Teil der Festplatte für Sachen wie Dokument u. Viedeos auf eien Extra Partition machen kann. Wie sag ich dem System, dass Dokument.. jetzt auf der Extra Partition sind
<jokrebel_> jetzt hat es sogar mal geklappt gehabt zwischendurch. Scheint aber sehr unzuverlässig. Wer kennt Alternativen für UPSMON?
<jokrebel_> jetzt wurde der "Stromausfall" wieder nicht gemeldet und Java läuft wieder Amok :(
<dasjoe> jokrebel_: nut sollte damit klarkommen, siehe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nut/+bug/753661
<kubine> Title: Bug #753661 “upsd write() failed for 127.0.0.1: Broken pipe” : Bugs : “nut” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel_> dasjoe: Ah - gutes Stichwort; danke
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen, das er trotzdem /dev/sda1 bootet und das als / einhängt. Hab ich was übersehen?
<Guffel> hallo alle zusammen und einen sonnigen Tag :)
<bekks> dreamon: Daran ist deine fstab schuld.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich habe zuerst eine neue uuid auf der /dev/sdb1 erzeugt, nachdem ich sie kopiert hatte. Und diese neue uuid in der fstab eingetrage ist auf /dev/sdb1 ist. Ich verwende mal /dev/sdb1 anstelle der uuid, mal schauen obs damit geht. Oder?
<bekks> Ohne die fstab zu sehen und zu wissen welches Ubuntu du hast, sage ich nichts dazu :)
<dreamon> bekks, Ok, ich mach mal kurz einen Versuch. Wenn das nicht klappt komme ich mit details. :)
<bekks> Dann mach deine Versuche doch vor deinen Fragen...
<dreamon> bekks, Wie ist das mit dem Booten: Ich hab mir gerade den grubeintrag beim starten mit e angeschaut. Einmal wenn ich von /dev/sda1 und einmal den von /dev/sdb1 boote. 
<ironman> Guten Abend zusammen, habe ein Problem bei meiner Installation von Virtualbox. Es scheint so als ob das Kernelmodul nicht geladen wird. Sehe das auch anhand der Ausgabe beim installieren. Was kann ich  da tun? Ausgabe beim Installieren http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285802/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> In einem eintrag steht einmal "Search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root "uuid von sdb1 , dann linux /boot/vmlinuz..... root=uuuid= ID von sda1
<dreamon> Im anderen eintrag wo ich mit dev/sda boot steht beidemal die gleich uuid von sda1 drin.
<dreamon> Kann es sein, das update-grub die falsche einträgt?
<ironman> und hier noch die Ausgabe wenn ich eine VM starten möchte http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285843/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon: Zeig doch mal die komplette grub config und die fstab.
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Welches Ubuntu hast Du, welche vbox Version, und wie hast du sie installiert?
<MrTurkelton> Danke fürs antworten bekks ist ein Ubuntu 14.04 mit einer Vbox 4.3 aus apt-get installiert aus universe nach uu wiki Anleitung
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Dann schlage ich Dir dringend vor diese Version zu deinstallieren und der offiziellen vbox Installationsaleitung für die aktuelle Version zu folgen.
<MrTurkelton> ok richt ein apt-get remove aus um alles loszuwerden?
<bekks> sudo apt-get purge
<dreamon> bekks, Da gehts ja schon los. Ich blicks ja schon nicht mehr. Was ist nun die richtige fstab die von /dev/sda1 oder die von /dev/sdb1 .. im Fall A boote ich ja von sda1 und im anderen von sdb1. sda1 klappt ja. Aber von sdb1 nicht. Ich vermute du möchtest die von /sdb1. richtig?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Dass Du Dich immer so betteln lassen musst bis dann endlich mal das geforderte gepastet wird :-/
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Ich weiß nicht welche ich schicken soll . /dev/sda1 oder /dev/sdb1. 
<dreamon> Ich schicke beide.. ok
<jokrebel_> 20:30 < bekks> dreamon: Zeig doch mal die komplette grub config und die fstab.
<jokrebel_> *seufz*
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Selbst nach dem orginal Virtualbox deb hat er immernoch ein Kernel Problem Ausgabe in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285998/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> MrTurkelton, hast du linux-headers-generic installiert?
<MrTurkelton> ring0: Ja laut apt
<ring0> MrTurkelton, hast du linux-headers-3.11.0-17-generic installiert?
<MrTurkelton> ring0: Müsste es mit 14.04 nicht 3.12 sein?
<ring0> MrTurkelton, es müsste sogar irgendwas mit 3.13 sein. aber in deiner fehlermeldung wird sich über linux-headers-3.11.0-17-generic beschwert
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Reboote bitte mal in den aktuellsten installierten Kernel.
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Wie mache ich das? Hab ja nur Ubuntu und Windows 8 zur Auswahl in Grub
<bekks> Ja, reboote einfach, geh ins Menü, und wähle den aktuellsten Kernel aus.
<bekks> Wenn du dort nur einen hast (was du dann ja auch kontrollieren kannst), wissen wir schonmal mehr.
<MrTurkelton> ok mom bin gleich wieder da
<ring0> MrTurkelton, was sagt denn "uname -r"?
<dreamon> bekks, jokrebel_ Ich habs geht geschafft. Er hat nun von /dev/sdb1 gebootet. mount zeigt es an. Dazu hab ich im Grubmenu beim Booten den Eintrag gewählt der /dev/sdb1 starte und dann e gedrückt und dort wo du uuid von dev/sda1 drin stand durch die von /dev/sdb1 ersetzt. 
<dreamon> Frage wenn bei einem update-grub scheint er die falsch zu erzeugen. Wie könnte ich das korrigieren? 
<dreamon> bekks, jokrebel_ (kam das an)Ich habs geht geschafft. Er hat nun von /dev/sdb1 gebootet. mount zeigt es an. Dazu hab ich im Grubmenu beim Booten den Eintrag gewählt der /dev/sdb1 starte und dann e gedrückt und dort wo du uuid von dev/sda1 drin stand durch die von /dev/sdb1 ersetzt. 
<jokrebel_> 20:46 >>> 20:30 < bekks> dreamon: Zeig doch mal die komplette grub config und die fstab. >>> da warst Du schon weg.
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Sehr komisch ist wirklich der 3.11.0-17-generic 
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Bin mir aber 100% sicher das ich upgedatet habe, das Ubuntu One Logo z.b ist weg etc
<dreamon> jokrebel_, bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/7286083/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> moin
<ring0> MrTurkelton, installier dir doch die linux-headers-3.11.0-17-generic, dann läuft dein virtualbox
<ring0> MrTurkelton, also anschließend natürlich noch die dkms module bauen
<bekks> dreamon: Da wir immer noch auf die grub config und die fstab warten - warten wir halt mal.
<dreamon> bekks, nene.. da da -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7286083/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MrTurkelton> ring0: Sollte ich mir nicht sorgen machen das ich den aktuellen 14.04 Kernel habe :)
<bekks> MrTurkelton: sudo apt-get update; sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<koegs> Daten sichern, frisch installieren, Müll rausgeschmissen, tadaa :)
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Danach hast du den aktuellen kernel, und kannst nochmal rebooten. Dann die zugehörigen header installieren und die vbox Module bauen.
<bekks> dreamon: Und dann brauchen wir noch cat /etc/issue und sudo blkid
<dreamon> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7286150/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24_> Gutren Abend
<bekks> dreamon: Und du willst jetzt was genau erreichen?
<sprotte24_> bekks, ich habe jetzt feststellen können, dass offenbar ein Problem mit der WLAN-Verbindung besteht.
<MrTurkelton> beeks: Bei dist upgrade sagt er er habe nic ht zu update. Einzige besonderheit das er wine pakete zurückhält
<sprotte24_> Hab mal probehalber direkt per LAN verbunden, dann klappt Internet prächtig
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Hmm. Dann schalte bitte mal die updates-Quellen frei in deinem Paketmanager.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich wollte im Grub Bootmenu wählen können ob ich von der SSD Festplatte boote (/dev/sdb1 oder von der normalen /dev/sda1). da ich die Partitionen kopiert habe sind sie ja identisch (uuids hab ich angepasst wie man sehen kann). 
<bekks> dreamon: Spätestens nach einem Boot sind sie nicht mehr identisch. Wozu will man sowas?
<dreamon> bekks, Leider gelingt es mir nur wenn ich im Grub Bootmenu mit e eingreife und dort die uuid in der Zeile wo "LINUX ganz vorne steht anpasse"
<bekks> dreamon: Was möchtest du denn mit der ganzen Aktion erreichen?
<dreamon> bekks, Im moment ist das nur ein Test ob es funktioniert. Später hätte ich /dev/sda1 entfernt und /home dafür größer gemacht.
<ring0> da es jetzt apt direkt gibt, empfiiehlt ubuntu apt, apt-get oder aptitude?
<bekks> dreamon: Du hast es manuell doch schon getestet. Also entferne sda1 und mach /home größer. Lass dann update-grub laufen und du hast das gewünschte Endergebnis.
<dreamon> Aber das trau ich mich im moment nicht, weil ich vermute wenn ich das mache ist Grub weg und die Kiste bootet dann gar nicht mehr. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
<bekks> ring0: apt*
<bekks> ring0: also nicht aptitude.
<ring0> bekks, also das neue :)
<dreamon> Da ich /home verschlüsselt habe, dachte ich mir geh ich besser auf nummer sicher. Nicht das ich dann doof dastehe
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn du grub auf sda1 installiert hast, ist grub danach weg. Wenn du grub (sinnvollerweise) auf sda installiert hast, ist grub danach nicht weg. Selbst wenn grub weg ist, kann man das auch reparieren.
<dreamon> bekks, Und wegen der Verschlüsselung brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen? 
<bekks> dreamon: Keine Ahnung. Ich nutze keine Verschlüsselung.
<micky> hallo
<micky> hih :)
<dreamon> bekks, Woran könnte das liegen, das grub den Eintrag falsch erstellt. Ich meine das zwei unterschiedliche UUIDs in dem Grub Menu stehen. kann ich das irgendwie dauerhaft korrigieren?
<bekks> dreamon: Was genau soll daran falsch sein? Du hast zwei /boot, also werden zwei Einträge generiert. Exakt genau DAS willst du, so wie du es vorhin geschildert hast.
<MrTurkelton> bekks: habe meine Pektliste in Ordung gebracht und alle veralteten PPA rausgelöscht. Leider sagt dist-upgrade immernoch das alles ok ist
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Hast du auch die update-Quellen eingeschaltet, und danach ein sudo apt-get update gemacht?
<MrTurkelton> wo finde ich die in Software und Aktualiserungen?
<dreamon> bekks, Genau, aber ein Eintrag ist falsch. Da stehen zwei unterschiedliche uuids drin. Deswegen muß ich jedesmal händisch mit "e" editieren, weil er sonst /dev/sda1 als "/" mountet.(hab ich herausgefunden)
<micky> meine Frage: Ich habe Ubuntu Minimal Installiert und möchte das lxde-core Paket installieren. Schreibe ich jetzt: "sudo apt-get install lxde-core" oder  "sudo aptitude install lxde-core" oder lasse ich das "install ganz weg"?
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Ja, unter Paketquellen.
<MrTurkelton> du meinst trusty-updates? Die sind aktviert
<koegs> micky: man benutzt apt-get http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dreamon: Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass du ZWEI (sda1 und sdb1) Dateisysteme mit der identischen UUID hast?
<ring0> koegs, nicht das neue apt?
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn nicht (was dein pastebin auch sagt) wieso kommst du darauf, dass einer der Einträge falsch ist?
<koegs> "das neue apt"?
<micky> koegs mit oder ohne "install" vor dem zu installaierenden paket?
<bekks> micky: So wie es in dem verlinkten Artikel steht.
<ring0> koegs, ja mit 14.04 wurde doch apt eingeführt. neben den klassikern apt-get und aptitude
<koegs> micky: hast du den link überhaupt angeklickt?
<dreamon> bekks, Die UUID sind verschieden(das hab ich schon lange gemacht)Wenn ich den Eintrag(grubmenu) nicht anpasse, dann startet er jedesmal(egal was ich wähle) so, das /dev/sda1 als / eingehängt ist. 
<koegs> ring0: meinst du jetzt die fancy progress bar oder was?
<_moep_> koegs: du meinst das wo man nicht mehr apt-cache search sondern apt search machen muss?
<ring0> koegs, jo, das mit fancy progress bar und simpler syntax
<dreamon> bekks, Ist nicht einfach zu erklären. Aber Ich kann doch im Bootmenu von grub eine zeile wählen und e drücken, dann zeigt er doch die Bootoptionen an.
<micky> hab ich aber nicht ganz durchgelsen. jetzt weiß ich das meine frage darin beantwortrt wird...
<bekks> micky: Das wusstest du, als man Dir den Link gab, mit dem Hinweis, dass man apt-get benutzt. Lesen musst Du schon alleine.
<dreamon> Und mir ist aufgefallen, da stehen zwei uuids bei jedem eintrag drin. Beim starten von /dev/sda1 sind die beiden zeilen wo die uuid drin steht identisch. 
<bekks> dreamon: Ich verstehe nicht, wieso du nicht einfach die unerwünschte sda1 löscht.
<dreamon> Während bei der /dev/sdb1 (grub boot menu) diese beiden Zeilen unterschiedlich sind. Sprich grub setzt das falsch. Ich hätte gern gewußt ob ich dagegen was machen kann.
<bekks> dreamon: Ja. Lösch sda1 da du es sowieso loswerden willst.
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Hab jetzt versucht den Kernel direkt zu installieren. linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic ist schon die neueste Version.
<MrTurkelton> linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic wurde als manuell installiert festgelegt.
<bekks> MrTurkelton: und der passende Kernel dazu ist auch installiert?
<MrTurkelton> Bekks: Wie kann ich das prüfen?
<bekks> MrTurkelton: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<dreamon> bekks, Da ja 14.04 rausgekommen ist, hätte ich ein upgrade machen können.. oder beeinflußt das auch mein /home wenn ich zwei verschiedene OS auf das gleiche /home zugreifen lasse?
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Das zeigt die alten 3.11 Kernel an
<bekks> dreamon: Das sollte man nicht tun, weil einem dabei Konfigurationen die versionsabhängig sind, auseinanderfliegen können.
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Dann installier doch einfach "linux-image"
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Er installiert mal schauen ob nach den reboot noch was geht ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Verstehe.. Backup ist ja da. dann werd ich mal /dev/sda1 killen. Aber vorher mach ich noch ein bisschen speedtest ob die SSD auch hält was sie verspricht. :) Danke dir!
<bekks> dreamon: Wie machst du denn "speedtest"?
<dreamon> bekks, Traditioniell.. ich boote und Stoppe mit der Uhr :) 
<bekks> dreamon: Wie schön sinnlos.
<dreamon> bekks, warum. ?
<kaan> hallo, ich war vor einigen stunden schon hier, musste aber weg. deshalb versuche ich es jetzt noch einmal! ich kopiere den text von vorher:
<kaan>  schon seit einiger zeit (2-3 monate) wird bei mir unter lsb_release -a angezeigt, ich sei im trusty tahr development branch (das ist "irgendwie" passiert...). jetzt würde ich (da ja 14.04 offiziell draußen ist) gern den branch verlassen. ist das möglich? unter "details" bei unity wird übrigens noch 13.10 angezeigt
<bekks> dreamon: Weil das der sinnloseste und aussagenloseste Test von allen ist?
<fr00p_> hallo zusammen
<kaan> ich habe folgendes als pastebin abgefragt:  "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" , "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" und ein "lsb_release -a 
<kaan> hier: http://pastebin.com/1AT5wF6V
<kubine> Title: [Bash] ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> dreamon: Das sagt Dir "Der Bootvorgang dauert x Sekunden" - und das hart NULL damit zu tun, wie schnell die SSD ist. Insbesondere genau gar nichts damit, wie schnell die SSD schreiben kann. Aber teste Du mal, ich will dich nicht abhalten.
<fr00p_> kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wie ich pidgin-otr unter ubuntu 14.04 installieren kann?
<bekks> kaan: sudp apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; und fertig.
<koegs> fr00p_: sudo apt-get install pidgin-otr
<Haraldo> N'abend! Xubuntu 14.04: Wie aktiviere ich das 'Autologin'? "Nicht bei der Anmeldung nach einem Kennwort fragen" ist "gehakt", aber es verlangt dennoch das Benutzerpasswort.
<sprotte24> kann mir bitte nochmal jemand helfen wegen lubuntu auf meinem Toshioba Satellite A100-649, nachdem jetzt Internet-Browsen über LAN prima klappt, mit WLAN aber weder mit dem eingebauten Adapter noch mit einem USB-WLAN-Stick von AV;?
<bekks> kaan: Und "irgendwie" ist das ganz sicher nicht passiert, weil sich ein development release nicht von alleine installiert.
<sprotte24> Verbindung wird sehr schnell hergestellt, aber kein richtiger Datenfluss dann
<fr00p_> soweit ich gesehn habe ist das otr plugin aus 14.04 gelöscht worden. und apt-get liefert keine ergebnisse
<dreamon> bekks, Nun der Bootvorgang dauerte ich schon ziemlich lange.  Aber vielleicht hast du mir noch nen Tip wie ich den Test "aussagekräftiger" gestalten könnte :) Wenn du es schon so charmant erwähnst :)
<bekks> fr00p_: packages.ubuntu.com sagt, dass pidgin-otr in trusty existiert.
<sprotte24> zudem würde ich gern wissen, wie ich Sound aktivieren kann.
<fr00p_> hmmm.
<bekks> dreamon: Test die Festplattengeschwindigkeit, wenn du wissen willst wie schnell die Platte ist.
<kaan> bekks, schön wärs
<MrTurkelton> bekks: Das hat mein Ubuntu nicht vertragen ^^ Ich installier es jetzt neu das wird schneller gehen, mein Ubuntu war sowieso zu zugemüllt ;) Danke für deine Hilfe
<bekks> kaan: Was sagt denn do-release-upgrade ?
<dreamon> bekks, Welches Tool würde sich da anbieten?
<bekks> bonnie++, dd, vmstat, sar.
<kaan> bekks, "No new release found"
<bekks> kaan: Zeig doch mal die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<fr00p_> hoffentlich ist es noch unter 12.04 verfügbar. naja
<koegs> dreamon: gnome-disks hat auch einen relativ einfachen test mit drin
<bekks> fr00p_: guck doch unter packages.ubuntu.com nach
<fr00p_> die seite sagt mir leider nur dass das plugin nur unter 13.10 verfügbar ist
<kaan> bekks, hier: http://pastebin.com/7A8Wc24m
<kubine> Title: [Bash] apt-get update - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> fr00p_: Die Seite sagt MIR, dass das unter trusty verfügbar ist. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pidgin-otr&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- pidgin-otr (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> genauer gesagt seit 10.04
<bekks> fr00p_: und was sagt "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<fr00p_> "No new release found"
<koegs> ich glaub er meinte kaan 
<bekks> Stimmt. :)
<kaan> :-) bei mir kommt das gleiche
<bekks> kaan: Wenn du ein Backup hast, kannst du "saucy" durch "trusty" ersetzen, und ein sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; probieren. Das würde mir als einziger Weg neben einer Neuinstallation noch einfallen.
<dreamon> koegs, Ist das der Selbsttest und Laufwerksverwaltung?
<koegs> kann sein, ich starte es immer über gnome-disks
<dreamon> koegs, ist das im Paket gnome-disk-utility? 
<kaan> okay, danke für die hilfe bekks
<bekks> kaan: Viel Glück :)
<koegs> dreamon: was sagt denn packages.ubuntu.com :P
<kaan> danke! bis bald dann
<dreamon> koegs, packages sagt -> /usr/bin/gnome-disks 	gnome-disk-utility  -> aber bei mir ist gnome-disks nicht installiert.  gnome-disks->zsh: command not found: gnome-disks
<bekks> Dann installier es doch?
<dreamon> gnome-disk-utility ist schon die neueste Version.
<bekks> ls -lha /usr/bin/gnome-disks
<dreamon> Zugriff auf /usr/bin/gnome-disks nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dreamon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnome-disks&mode=exactfilename&suite=saucy&arch=any
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- gnome-disks (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon: Du sagtest du hast 12.04 - das ist nicht saucy.
<dreamon> Mist mein Fehler ich habs oben eingetragen gehabt.
<dreamon> demnach gibt es das nicht mehr unter precise
<bekks> "noch nicht". Das gibt es erst mit saucy.
<koegs> ach er hat ein 12.04, sorry
<dreamon> Ich kann mir die namen und die VersionsNummern dazu nicht merken sorry
<thomasfuston> Habe einen 14.04 live usb gemacht, mit kubuntu, wollte das im livesystem testen, und das livesystem startet nicht es  kommt die lade bestätigungen und dann wird der bildschirm schwarz, ich vermute das irgendwas mit dem xserver ist
<dreamon> Demnach muß ich mit der Konsole testen :) Juhu.. optionen suchen ich komme. :)
<bekks> !nomodeset > thomasfuston 
<kubine> thomasfuston: durch Änderungen am Xserver benötigen einige Grafikkarten den Bootparameter nomodeset oder einen prop. Treiber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<IamBradley> wofür steht Ubuntu?
<bekks> IamBradley: Für den Namen des linuxoiden Betriebssystems der Firma Canonical.
<thomasfuston> bekks: und wenn ich das dann von da aus installieren würde, würde das die parameter mitnehmen?
<bekks> thomasfuston: Nein, das musst du nach der Installation dann nochmal setzen/anpassen.
<thomasfuston> bekks: ah ok
<IamBradley> und was ist mit Kubuntu?
<koegs> für Ubuntu mit vorinstallierte KDE-Oberfläche
<IamBradley> achso ok danke
<Rochvellon> IamBradley: Ubuntu ist eine freie und kostenlose Linux-Distribution, die auf Debian basiert. Der Name Ubuntu bedeutet auf Zulu etwa „Menschlichkeit“[2] und bezeichnet eine afrikanische Philosophie. (aus wikipedia geklaut)
<bekks> dreamon: ich würde für einen realitätsnahen Test fio benutzen.
<dreamon> bekks, hast du mir einen Link. DuckDuckGo kann mit fio nicht viel anfangen
<bekks> Ich habe Dir keinen Link. Ich kann Dir wenn dann nur einen Link geben.
<bekks> dreamon: http://www.storagereview.com/fio_flexible_i_o_tester_synthetic_benchmark https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/442451-inspecting-disk-io-performance-with-fio/ - und wenn man das vertiefen will: http://www.oraclerealworld.com/io-benchmarking-tools/
<kubine> Title: Fio - Flexible I/O Tester Synthetic Benchmark | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews (at www.storagereview.com)
<micky> Nachdem ich lxde installiert habe sollte beim nächsten neustart eine graphische Benutzeroberfläche starten?
<bekks> micky: Nein. Nur wenn Du einen Display Manager installiert hast, und die entsprechende Session ausgewählt hast.
<dreamon> bekks, Kann ich diesen Test machen, wenn sich auf dem Datenträger Daten befinden, ohne das daran Schäden entstehen?
<bekks> dreamon: Das kommt auf deine Testparameter an.
<dreamon> Dann werd ich doch mal besser meine Stopuhr verwenden :)
<bekks> dreamon: Wenns Spass macht. Bringt halt null belastbare Ergebnisse.
<bekks> dreamon: Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<dreamon> 8GB RAM und 120GB SSD
<dreamon> Was spricht gegen -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten-Geschwindigkeitstest 
<kubine> Title: Festplatten-Geschwindigkeitstest › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dreamon: Die völlige Sinnfreiheit der gesetzten Parameter.
<bekks> dreamon: Hast du irgendwo auf der SSD 16G frei?
<dreamon> bekks, /dev/sdb1               104G     47G   53G   47% /
<fr00p_> schönen abend noch ich bin erstmal raus
<dreamon> bekks, Dateisystem            Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf
<bekks> Dann lies Dir http://www.storagereview.com/fio_flexible_i_o_tester_synthetic_benchmark durch, nimm den readwrite mix test, und setz als Testdatei nicht sda1 sondern eine Datei auf dem Dateisystem auf sda1
<kubine> Title: Fio - Flexible I/O Tester Synthetic Benchmark | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews (at www.storagereview.com)
<bekks> Dann hast du brauchbare Testergebnisse.
<bekks> Was da passiert, wie man das liest und was die Zahlen bedeuten, steht in dem Artikel.
<bekks> Ansonsten ist hier fio sehr eingehend beschrieben: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/fio.1.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: fio - flexible I/O tester (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> bekks, Puh. Die Beispiel Parameter -> fio --filename=/dev/sdb1 --direct=1 --rw=randrw --refill_buffers --norandommap --randrepeat=0 --ioengine=libaio --bs=4k --rwmixread=100 --iodepth=16 --numjobs=16 --runtime=60 --group_reporting --name=4ktest -> könnte ich so übernehmen. 
<bekks> Wenn das jetzt noch der readwrite mix test wäre, würdest du immer noch dein /dev/sdb1 zerstören.
<bekks> Lies nochmal was ich Dir dazu schrieb bitte.
<dreamon> Oder killt er mir meine daten?
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<dreamon> bekks, BESSER ? fio --filename=/tmp/TESTFILE --direct=1 --rw=randrw --refill_buffers --norandommap --randrepeat=0 --ioengine=libaio --bs=4k --rwmixread=100 --iodepth=16 --numjobs=16 --runtime=60 --group_reporting --name=4ktest 
<thomasfuston> So nun ist kubuntu 14.04 installiert, es startet es kommt das kubuntu lade zeichen/logo, und danach wird es schwarz, und reagiert nicht mehr, ich habe versucht in ein tty1-2 etc. zu kommen, aber hat nicht geklappt, was tun?
<k1l_> thomasfuston: nimm mal kernelparameter im grub mal nomodeset dazu
<k1l_> und mach mal quiet und spash raus, damit du siehst wo es hakt
<thomasfuston> uhm wie mache ich das? bei kubuntu? es kommt ja das logo sofort und dann bleibt es danach hängen
<thomasfuston> ich seh mal im wiki nach
 * nagetier hatte den link in seinen Tabs noch offen - http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Fio_Grundlagen
<k1l_> für den grub erstmal shift drücken und dann dort mit e den jeweiligen eintrag bearbeiten. dann mit f10 booten
<thomasfuston> k1l_: ah ok das wusste ich nich, in suse is grub immer da (ist ne fremd installation) danke schonmal
<k1l_> thomasfuston: bei dualboot kommt grub auch automatisch. aber wenn eh nur ein ubuntu drauf ist, dann wird es nicht angezeigt
<kor_> ich versuche gerade mittels apport-collect Daten an einen Launchpad bug anzufügen, bekomme aber folgende Fehlermeldung auf meinem Kubuntu 14.04: ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named PyKDE4.kdecore
<smeexs> nabend , ich hab mir unter ubuntu 12.4 hplib installiert für meinen hp drucker , von ubuntu aus hat alles funktioniert nur der drucker hatte ein leiden und wurde umgetauschtt , jetzt hab ich zwei mal den gleichen drucker zur auswahl wenn ich auf drucken drückee
<smeexs> wie kann ich denn den alten löschen
<smeexs> ich meinte natürlich hplip
<jokrebel> smeexs: Über die Druckerverwaltung oder direkt in CUPS per http://localhost:631/
<smeexs> drucker eingerichtet hab ich aber über hplip deswegen hab ich gedacht ich muss ihn auch dort wieder entfernen
<NTQ> Hi. Ich nutze Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 seit vorgestern und habe ein komisches Problem. Wenn ich z.B. ein Youtube-Video schaue und dann auf Vollbild wechsle, öffnet sich ein Fenster names "plugin-container" minimiert. Erst wenn ich das Fenster dann anklicke, ist das Video im Vollbild.
<thomasfuston> k1l_: Danke :) jetzt komme ich auch an die fehlermeldungen etc. und kann was machen:) wusste blos nich das mit shift in ubuntu um in grub zu kommen , danke nochmal
<k1l_> kein ding
<NTQ> Um genauer zu sein scheint es nur zu passieren, wenn man bspw. Youtube-Videos von einer anderen Webseite aus ins Vollbild bringen will, also mit embedded Videos.
<NTQ> Einen ähnlichen Bug hab ich schon hier gefunden: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=981767 und hier https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722743
<kubine> Title: Bug 981767 Flashplayer fullscreen opens in background (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<thomasfuston> das ist verrückt ein kde widget ist abhängig vom opensource xserver ati treiber?
<thomasfuston> sry wc
<micky> Habe lightdm  (display manager) auf Ubuntu Minimal installiert. Seitdem kann ich mich nicht mehr mit dem von mir gesezten passwort einloggen. Hat vorher ohne die graphische Oberfläche funktioniert. Irgendwelche Ideen?
<micky> Und wie komm ich auf dem Login Screen wieder ins Terminal? Lese überall Strg + T aber das geht nicht....
<k1l_> guck mal in die .xsession-errors warum du dich nicht einloggen kannst
<k1l_> strg+alt+f1 geht in die konsole, strg+alt+f7 wieder zurück
<dasjoe> Ansonsten gibt's da was feines, das konfiguriert dir den LightDM schon vor und heißt dann "lubuntu-core", dann hast du wenigstens 'ne funktionierende GUI ;)
<micky> Lubuntu core habe ich installirt aber das bringt kein GUI
<micky> :)
<bekks> Du sagtest vorhin, du wolltest lxde-core installieren.
<micky> ah stimmt verwechselt
<micky> wenn ich strg+alt+f1 drücke komme ich in die konsole von meinem host system nicht dem guest system...
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Welchen Hypervisor verwendest du?
<micky> visualbox
<bekks> Kenne ich nicht. Was ist das?
<k1l_> !virtualbox
<kubine> k1l_: Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<bekks> Ah :)
<micky> virtualbox
<micky> sorry
<micky> lol
<k1l_> das sind btw so kleinigkeiten, die man erwähnen sollte :/
<bekks> micky: host + f1 um auf tty1 des guests zu wechseln.
<Erzi> Ist etwas bekannt das chrome jetzt mit dem neuen Ubuntu probleme mit Flash hat?
<bekks> Erzi: Hier hat das keinerlei Probleme.
<Erzi> Krieg mein Dorfleben nicht mehr zum laufen, mit dem Firefox geht es.
<bekks> Das klingt nach einem Flashversionsproblem von "Dorfleben".
<Erzi> Achso, also kann man da selbst gar nichts machen.
<bekks> Ausser sich zu informieren, im jew. App-Forum nicht, nein.
<Erzi> ok, danke dann muss ich einfach mal abwarten.
<Erzi> Kann es ja inzwischen mit dem firefox nutzen
<micky> So bin drin und auch im directory home wo die .xsession-errors datei liegt (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/xsession-errors). Wie rufe ich die jetzt auf? Hab mir den link vorne durchgelesen
<kubine> Title: xsession-errors › XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dasjoe> micky: Das ist eine Textdatei. cat, tail, head, nano, vim, grep, pastebinit, such dir aus womit du sie anguckst. Tipp: Das Ende ist eher interessant, wie viele Zeilen das sind kann ich dir aber nicht sagen
<micky> ich gebe ein: sudo nano /home/.xsessions-errors. Das scheint mich schon in die Datei zu bringen aber da steht nichts drin....
<micky> Wenn sich das nicht leicht lösen. Instaliere ich einfach LXDE core oder Lubuntu Core. Kann ich das (das eine oder das andere) einfach instalieren ohne den lightdm Manager zu deinstalieren und einfach hier in diesem Terminal?
<subz3r0> kein wunder, dass die leer ist
<subz3r0> denn du bist im falschen dir
<subz3r0> home/.xsessions.... != ~/.xsessions...
<subz3r0> sudo nano ~/.xsessions-errors
<bekks> Wieso zum Geier sudo?
<subz3r0> oder sudo nano /home/deinusername/.sessions-errors
<subz3r0> jo, das auch noch ;)
<bekks> Wenn die nicht dem User gehört, ist da was anderes kaputt.
<bekks> Dann ist unter Garantie die ~/.Xauthority auch root:root und dann ist es kein Wunder, dass der User sich nicht einloggen darf.
<bekks> Das passiert, wenn man grafische Programme mit sudo statt gksu nutzt.
<bekks> Man _könnte_ das Problem ja dadurch lösen, dass man sich ein lubuntu installiert und alles deinstalliert was man nicht haben will. Aber nein, es soll ja der schmerzhafte Weg sein.
<micky> hehe so lerne ich wenigstens
<bekks> Wenn Du meinst.
<bekks> du sagtest, du hast keine Zeit für Rumprobiererei undsoweiter. Das was du da tust ist alles, aber nicht zielführend.
<micky> ein paar tage schon
<NTQ> ich nutze grafische Programme immer mit sudo, wenn es root-Rechte braucht. Was macht denn gksu anderst? Ich dachte das macht keinen Unterschied außer, dass  man das Passwort im Fenster eingibt?
<NTQ> gksu ist bei mir gar nicht installiert, seh ich grad.
<micky> was hast du gemeint mit Das passiert, wenn man grafische Programme mit sudo statt gksu nutzt? Könnte es sein dass wenn ich das so rum mache ich root zugriff standardmäßig einrichte und so ein sicherheitsproblem bekomme. Hast du das so gemeint?
<ring0> NTQ, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> aha, okay. Dann hatte ich damit die ganzen Jahre wohl noch nie Probleme.
<ring0> glück gehabt :)
<NTQ> Nutzt ihr eigentlich diese komischen tracker, der eigentlich nur CPU schluckt?
<NTQ> Oder hört der auch irgendwann mal auf damit CPU-Zeit zu verbraten?
<micky> Hab lightdm deinstaliert. Wenn ich jetzt lxde installiere (auf Ubuntu Minimal drauf) ist die Rechteverwaltung dann die gleiche wie in einer normalen Lubuntu / Ubuntu Installation, so wie sie sein soll (eingeschränkte Rechte) um die Sicherheit zu gewährleisten?
<bekks> D4CX: behebst du bitte dein Verbindungsproblem? :)
<bekks> micky: ?? lightdm hat NICHTS mit irgendeiner Form von Rechteverwaltung zu tun.
<bekks> micky: Standardmässig ist der root Zugriff deaktiviert. Aktivierst du ihn, und benutzt ihn (auch noch mit sudo, etc.) solltest du wissen was du tust (aus Sicherheitsgründen) und darfst etwaige Probleme (die, die du jetzt aktuell erlebst) selbst beheben.
<bekks> Nochmal: installier dir ein lubuntu und deinstallier was du nicht haben willst.
<bekks> Zumal du das ganze dann in vms benutzt, ist der Sicherheitsaspekt sowieso völlig ausser acht, solange du dein _Host_system nicht absicherst.
<micky> gestern hat man mir den gegenteiligen rat gegeben: ubuntu minimal + Lubuntu core oder ubuntu minimal + lxde
<bekks> Wer soll das gewesen sein? Gestern sagte man Dir schon das selbe.
<micky> weil ich ganz schön viel deinstalieren müsste. Ich brauche nur grafischen deskop, brwoser, vielleicht einen einfachen texteditor. Sonst nichts
<bekks> Ja, dann mach das halt. Wann kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem?
<micky> was war jemand anderers, oder es war vorgestern...
<bekks> So lernst du jedenfalls nur, wie man etwas nicht tut. Aber nicht, wie man etwas richtig tut.
<micky> wie meinst du "was nicht" tut und "was richtig tut"
<micky> ist doch viel sauberer als 100 sachen zu deinstalieren
<micky> wenn man nur instaliert was man braucht
<bekks> Ja wenn Du meinst. Dann hilf Dir einfach selbst. Man hat dir ja alleine heute Abend schon oft genug gesagt, wie es in deinem Fall sinnvoller wäre. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<MrTurkelton> Abend zusammen ich versuche ein script über das terminal zu starten nur kann ich es nicht ausführen. Habe eine leere Datein mit dem Script erstellt. danach chmod u+x script ausgeführt und mit :/script gestarten übersehe ich was?
<MrTurkelton> geht um das script hier http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-11550-Script_Hearthstone.html
<kubine> Title: The forum - PlayOnLinux - Run your Windows applications on Linux easily! (at www.playonlinux.com)
<bekks> MrTurkelton: Kannst du das Script, dass du aktuell auf der Platte liegen hast mal in einen Pastebin packen?
<MrTurkelton> bekks: ist im Link enthalten
<MrTurkelton> hab das c&p ohne die Nummern ;)
<bekks> Und was passiert wenn du es ausführen willst?
<MrTurkelton> gar nichts
<MrTurkelton> kein errormeldung nichts als ob er das script nicht als skript erkennen würde
<MrTurkelton> für es zb mit ./hs3 aus
<bekks> chrchrchr :D
<bekks> Ja, dann schau mal Zeile 13 an. Hast Du DAS Script auch? :)
<MrTurkelton> das meinst du source "$PLAYONLINUX/lib/sources"?
<bekks> Ja.
<MrTurkelton> playonlinux ist zumindest installiert. Aber dann müsste doch wenigstens eine fehlermeldung kommen oder
<bekks> [ "$PLAYONLINUX" = "" ] && exit 0
<bekks> Nein, da kommt keine Meldung :P
<MrTurkelton> arrg ^
<bekks> So wie das Script aussieht, ist es eigentlich nur Müll.
<MrTurkelton> vorallem was will er mit zeile 12 bewirken?
<bekks> Ganz einfach:
<bekks> Ist $PLAYONLINUX (was wohl eine Variable ist, die enthält, wo POL installiert ist) nicht gesetzt ist, wird das Script bereits in Zeile 12 "erfolgreich" beendet (exit 0).
<bekks> Ansonsten ist das ziemlich sauberer bash-code
<bekks> Logisch ist das Müll, syntaktisch ist es OK :)
<MrTurkelton> ^^ ich glaube das es ein script für playonlinux direkt ist. Das kann scheinbar auch bash code ausführen
<bekks> Da glaubst du falsch.
<bekks> Das ist ein bash script, das vorraussetzt, das POL installiert und lauffähig ist.
<bekks> Das ist ein bash script, das vorraussetzt, das POL installiert ist und lauffähig ist.
<bekks> SO ists richtig.
<MrTurkelton> ne ist wirklich so das es ein pol script ist, habe es jetzt über play on linux ausgeführt und jetzt lädt es :) Das hätten die mal mit einem Satz erwähnen sollten :)
<schnuppi> guten morgen
<schnuppi> hm
<bekks> hm?
<schnuppi> ach das system will nicht wie ich will
<schnuppi> das programm fog macht probleme mit ubuntu
<schnuppi> langweilig
<nagetier> deine Informationen..
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-20
<k1l_> schnuppi: wenn dir langweilig ist kannst du ja im #ubuntu-de-offtopic quatschen
<micky> test
<micky> noch jemand wach?
<micky> frage: Wenn ich Ubuntu auf einem noch Windows System installiere hab ich irgendeinen Vorteil (Performance oder Sicherheit) wenn ich zuerst die ganze Festplatte formatiere bevor ich Ubuntu installiere
<bunyip> wenn du das windows wirklich löschen willst, wird während der installation sowieso alles formatiert, am besten mit ext4
<micky> Wenn ich mit diskpart die komplette platte formatiere dauert es ca. eine Stunde. Die normale Lubuntu Installation dauert aber insgesamt nur ca. 20 Minuten
<micky> Da muss es doch einen Unterschied in der Art der Formatierung geben...
<Rochvellon> das eine ist eine gründliche und das andere eine schnelle formatierung. der unterschied liegt lediglich in der prüfung der oberfläche des datenträgers
<micky> Prüfung ob der Datenträger beschädigt ist?
<micky> ...mir wurde noch nie ein schaden des Datenträgers im Laufe oder nach einer kompletten Formatierung mitgeteilt...
<Rochvellon> davon bekommst du in der regel auch nichts mit, da defekte sektoren markiert und dafür die ersatzsektoren aktiviert werden
<micky> eine volle formatierung ist also eine schnellformatierung + hard disk health check + repair if needed ?
<Rochvellon> jo, aber da aktuelle platten das eh machen, sofern sie nicht einen totalausfall haben, ist eine langsame formatierung nicht mehr notwendig
<micky> ok
<micky> super
<j_f-f> moin
<j_f-f> Frage: wie bekomme ich dash neu gestartet?
<j_f-f> hat sich erledigt: Anzeige war von dem 2. nicht angeschlossenen Bildschirm
<doev> Hallo. Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler beim Start eines Virtualbox-Images: Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-eth1' (you might need to modprobe vboxnetflt to make it accessible) (VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND). Meine Vermutung ist, dass es mit der QEMU/KVM-Bridge zusammenhängt. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen könnte?
<doev> Achso, ich muss erwähnen, dass wenn ich das Netzwerk ganz deaktiviere (bei den Settings der virtuellen Maschine), dann bootet es ohne Probleme.
<stareye> steht doch da modprobe vboxnet...
<doev> stareye, das nützt nichts
<kultviech_> uten morgen, ich möcht mit 'bzr branch lp:projekt' ein repository clonen, im ordner 'projekt' ist dann nur der .bzr ordner mit ein paar unterverzeichnissen und ner großen xyz.pack datei .... was muß ich noch machen damit ich an die dateien komm wie sie auf lp liegen
<stareye> doev: vielleicht musst dein qmeu brdge deaktivieren bevor du neues brdge erstellst
<stareye> was bedeuten die farben in der console ich hab grün?
<Nightwalker2004> Guten Morgen :-)
<Nightwalker2004> Sagt mal, wie passe ich unter Ubuntu 14.04 eine Verknüpfung an ? unter 12.04 konnte man per rechtsklick ne anpassung machen... Ich würde gerne meine PlayOnLinux Verknüpfung gleich mit Optirun starten um Spiele direkt auf der Nvidia Grafikkarte zu starten... oder macht es mehr Sinn POL per 2. Konsole zu starten ? 
<dhrac> guten morgen
<Haraldo> Guten Morgen dhrac, scheinbar ist es hier für kompetente Auskünfte noch ein wenig früh.
<ring0> einfach fragen, wie immer
<dhrac> das ist gut möglich am ostersonntag. :)
<dhrac> wie kann man dir denn helfen?
<Haraldo> Hmm? Mir? Ich lese interessehalber mit. Würde aber dennoch gerne wissen, wie man einen Autologin aktiviert. Schaltfläche zum Passwort merken ist angehakt, aber es will immer noch das Anmelde-PW (Xubuntu 14.04).
<dhrac> hast du beim setup verschlüsselung deiner daten aktiviert?
<Haraldo> Nein, keine Verschlüsselung, dhrac.
<Haraldo> Zusatz: Das ist meine "Bastel-VM", wo ich Änderungen/Experimente erstmal virtualisiert durchspiele. Darum auch kein Login.
<dhrac> mmmh, ich kann das für xubuntu leider nicht replizieren hier, da ich ubuntu habe. Unter Systemeinstellungen -) Benutzer -) Anmeldeoptionen kann ich dann "Automatische Anmeldung" aktivieren und die funzt hier auch ohne Passwort, das hatte ich nämlich beim Account einer meiner Töchter mal aus versehen aktiviert. 
<Haraldo> Genau da ist bei mir der Haken gesetzt, bei "Benutzerpasswort ändern" ist "Nicht bei der Anmeldung nach einem Kennwort fragen" aktiv. Aber das kümmert ihn herzlich wenig.
<ring0> Haraldo, statt klicken könntest du mal das hier probieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Haraldo> Ah, und noch etwas: Wie kann ich Starter auf dem Desktop umbenennen? Rechte Maustaste "Umbenennen" bewirkt leider nichts.
<Haraldo> Danke ring0, schaue ich mir direkt an.
<Haraldo> Ah, man editiert die *.desktop-Dateien schlicht im Editor. Okay, oder so.
<maex_> hallo und guten morgen 
<dhrac> guten morgen maex_
<maex_> habe auf einmal keinen systemsound mehr 
<maex_> kann mir da wer helfen 
<dhrac> wir können es versuchen, brauchen aber etwas mehr info. :)
<dhrac> welche hardware? welches Ubuntu?
<maex_> nutze ubuntu 12.04 mit mate seit heute morgen kein sound 
<maex_> nützt dir lsmod was ??
<dhrac> eventuell 
<musca> Stummtaste gedrückt?
<ring0> ich würde mal mit alsamixer im terminal prüfen, ob nicht einfach irgendwas gemutet ist
<maex_> hier meine lspci http://paste.debian.net/94649/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maex_> alsamixer alle regler offen 
<Haraldo> ring0, herzlichen Dank! Nach Anleitung in Deinem Link geht der Autologin. :-)
<maex_> und auf youtube spinnen alle videos kann das was damit zu tunhaben ???
<dhrac> das liegt dann sicher am flash, das hatte ich unter 14.04 auch
<maex_> das wäre meine lsmod http://paste.debian.net/94650/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<dhrac> wie sieht es mit updates aus? hast du gestern per apt-get welche installiert? 
<maex_> ja
<maex_> apt-get update gemacht 
<nagetier> maex_, du schriebst "alsamixer alle regler offen", muted ist auch keiner? Man kann das mal übersehen, daher wollte ich nochmal nachfragen :)
<dhrac> dann mach noch mal dist-upgrade
<maex_> d-u gemacht 
<maex_> war nur was mit whoopsi 
<maex_> und gleich apt-get update drauf gemacht 
<dhrac> ich habe den eindruck, dass dein soundtreiber aktualisiert wurde und seitdem was schief liegt. Hast du die restricted und die multiverse repositories aktiviert?
<dhrac> eventuell mit apt-get autoclean auch erst einmal aufräumen
<maex_> gemacht 
<maex_> kein sound 
<maex_> andere frage nebenbei 
<maex_> auf dem desktop  sind ja ein mülleimer und ordner icon von anfang an wie bring ich die weg ??
<kultviech> guten morgen, tschuldigung wenn ich nochmal frag, ich möcht mit 'bzr branch lp:projekt' ein repository clonen, im ordner 'projekt' ist dann nur der .bzr ordner mit ein paar unterverzeichnissen und ner großen xyz.pack datei .... was muß ich noch machen damit ich an die dateien komm wie sie auf lp liegen
<ring0> Haraldo, hervorragend :)
<ring0> maex_, auch nix auf m unter den reglern?
<maex_> http://paste.debian.net/94652/ seltsame ausgabe wenn ich pulseaudio eingebe
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maex_> ring0 nein 
<maex_> ring0 habe auto mute auch auf dissable gesetzt 
<stevieh> maex_: das ist gar nicht seltsam, wenn der pad läuft...
<ring0> maex_, schade, das ist zu 90% der grund für kein sound ;)
<maex_> was mach ich gegen die spinnenden youtube videos 
<maex_> ring0 sorry speaker waren auf mm 
<maex_> aber youtube videos spinnen immer noch 
<nagetier> maex_, ist das Verhalten denn auch neu?
<nagetier> Kann man das auf eine Aktion zurückführen?
<maex_> ja 
<maex_> meinst du ubuntu restriktet extras helfen ??
<nagetier> maex_, welcher Browser, welches Flash wird verwendet?
<maex_> firefox 
<nagetier> welcher Version?
<nagetier> -r
<maex_> shockware 
<maex_> firefox 28.0
<maex_> ubuntu restriktet extras kann das paket was ??
<maex_> wie find ich die flash version 
<maex_> shokwave flash 11.2.202.350
<nagetier> maex_, das musst du entscheiden .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-restricted-extras › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * nagetier hat sie auf Clienten die Multimediainhalte abspielen sollen installiert
<maex_> muss jetzt zu schwiegermami meld mich gegen nacht wieder cu und danke 
<musca> maex_:  aktive Flashversion sieht man auf  https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<mikaZ> hallo kann mir jemand helfen ich habe gestern mein lts 12.04 auf 14.04 geändert wenn ich mit gnome3 arbeite werden beim zweiten fenster die symbole im panel größer , wie kann ich das ändern ?
 * jokrebel_ wird sein LTS-Upgrade erst machen, wenn es ofiziell angeboten wird. Außerdem nutze ich schon länger kein Gnome mehr.
<mikaZ> was nutzt du jokrebel ?
<jokrebel_> Unity und KDE
<xubuntu502> morgen
<xubuntu502> niemand da?
<nagetier> doch, klar
<jokrebel_> !frag > xubuntu502 
<kubine> xubuntu502: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<xubuntu502> das kommt jedesmal ^^
<nagetier> !ot > xubuntu502 
<kubine> xubuntu502: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel_> xubuntu502: Wenn Du es schon weist/kennst -> um so schlimmer ;-)
<xubuntu502> ne ich habe ne frage. aber zuerst xubuntu draufhauen xD
<xubuntu502> um framework zu umgehen, bewz. auf linux zu instalieren, mono oder das von winetricks ?
<koegs> ach das thema von gestern wieder... welches programm willst du überhaupt zum laufen bringen?
<xubuntu502> devpro  http://ygopro.de/
<kubine> Title: DevPro | YGOPro DevPro Online (at ygopro.de)
<jokrebel_> achje - das nu wieder. Hast jetzt immer noch nicht auf winehq gesucht/gefragt?
<xubuntu502> doch, aber keine antwort bekommen
<jokrebel_> xubuntu502: Wie detailiert gefragt? Wo? Wie lange gewartet?
<xubuntu502> über ne halbe stunde, jo sicher detailt ^^^
<NTQ> Ist das normal, dass bei Gnome3 oben rechts die Symbole rot blinken? Also genauer gesagt das Wifi-, Lautsprecher- und Powerbutton-Symbol?
<xubuntu502> @NTQ eig. nicht ^^
<jokrebel_> xubuntu502: Das ne halbe Stunde im IRC nicht viel ist ist Dir bekannt? Manche sind zwar online aber mit anderem beschäftigt und lesen das erst viel später. Du darfst nicht davon ausgehn, dass hunderte nur auf Deine Frage warten.
<xubuntu502> Ist mir klar, aber ich musste gehen,
<xubuntu502> und für winetricks ist ne 32bit version besser, es gibt zwar nen bug-fixxet aber der hatt nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel_> xubuntu502: Wenn Du dafür keine Zeit hast, dann nutze besser ein Forum welches sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt.
<xubuntu502> doch ich habe zeit. nur ich musste fortgehen ^^
<jokrebel_> xubuntu502: Und am nächsten Tag fragst Du dann trotzdem erstmal wieder hier?
<xubuntu502> klar 
<koegs> installation geht schonmal
<bongmode> hallo zusammen
<bongmode> habe folgendes problem: wollte einen neuen launcher mit menulibre erstellen, es erschien eine 2. gruppe mit dem namen internet und nur dem neuen launcher drin, die hab ich gelöscht und in dem moment verschwand mein gnome desktop, beim login erscheint auch kein desktop mehr :|
<koegs> xubuntu502: installation geht zwar, aber dann schmeisst das programm ne exception
<koegs> http://abload.de/img/screenshot-20.04.2014hzkfg.png
<jokrebel_> gibt es sowas wie das KDE-Plasmoid pastebin auch für Unity?
<bongmode> würde mich über jegliche hilfe sehr freuen da ich grade auf nem terminal ohne desktop festh
<bongmode> änhe
<bongmode> ;P
<bongmode> und nicht weiterkomme :X
<koegs> xubuntu502: support bitte nur hier
<koegs> und ich wollte nur sehen ob du überhaupt unseren anweisungen gefolgt bist, was du offensichtlich nicht getan hast :)
<koegs> die da waren: 32bit prefix erstellen, dotnet40 und vcredist2010 installieren... damit lies sich das programm immerhin installieren
<jokrebel_> bongmode: Gelöscht? Ohne wiederherstellungsmöglichkeit? Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, sollte man den Papierkorb benutzen oder erstmal umbenennen.
<bongmode> jokrebel_: lass mich nochmal erläutern:
<xubuntu502> @Koegs danke, dann wird es wohl die  bibliothek  sein, nehme ich mal an
<bongmode> menulibre geöffnet, neuen launcher erstellt. menulibre hat eine zweite launcher gruppe die auch Internet hieß erstellt mit nur dem neuen launcher drinnen. das anwendungen menü zeigte das auch. ich wollte aber logischerweise nur eine gruppe namens internet und hab die neue gelöscht. genau in dem moment sind fensterdekorationen usw verschwunden. wenn ich mich bei gdm einlogge hab ich nen schwarzen bildschirm 
<bongmode> finde es auch ziemlich krass dass es den ganzen gnome desktop davon abhält irgendwas anzuzeigen
<jokrebel_> bongmode: Keine Ahnung was menulibre ist und macht. Aber offensichtlich was das löschen ja wohl ein fataler Fehler.
<bongmode> menulibre ist ein menü editor
<xubuntu502> oder was denkste, worran es liegt koegs?
<jokrebel_> bongmode: Das ist ein Xubuntu?
<bongmode> jokrebel_: ubuntu gnome 14.04
<NTQ> xubuntu502: Siehe hier: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/ubuntuusers.de/Blinkende%20Symbole%20Gnome3.mkv
<xubuntu502> ich tippe da mal spontan auf einen grafik-fehler?
<jokrebel_> bongmode: Schau doch mal ob nicht vielleicht doch eine Backup-Datei automatisch erstellt wurde.
<bongmode> jokrebel_: kenne mich leider nich so gut aus, wo sind denn die .desktop launcher der benutzer gespeichert? vielleicht kann ichs aufm terminal hinfrickeln
<jokrebel_> bongmode: Da ich werde Gnome noch Menulibre verwende kann ich auch nur raten und aufs Wiki verweisen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MenuLibre
<kubine> Title: MenuLibre › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xubuntu502> also nach der instalation haste das gehabt? mhmm? nach oder vor denn treiber update?
<NTQ> xubuntu502: Kommando zurück. Das war eine Extension. ^^ Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich sie schon wieder deinstalliert hatte, weil sie irgendwie nicht machte, was sie sollte. Aber scheinbar tut sie es jetzt doch, nur etwas übermotiviert.
<xubuntu502> euu, also gnome3 ist ja relativ neu ^^
<koegs> xubuntu502: treiber update? ich hab die app installiert, der hat sich selber aktualisiert und dann hat das $Programm, nicht Xubuntu, diese Fehlermeldung geschmissen, damit gehst du am besten zum Programmentwickler oder zu den wine-jungs
<xubuntu502> liegt 100% an der bibliothek
<koegs> welcher bibliothek?
<xubuntu502> jo vom devpro halt, warte koegs, ich glaube ich habs
<jokrebel_> soweit warn wir gestern auch schon mal, dass da wohl wenn überhaupt, nur die Wine-Leute helfen können. Mahlzeit
<xubuntu502> malhzeit
<xubuntu502> ne ich habs denk ich
<NTQ> Ich muss mich erst wieder daran gewöhnen, dass ich meinen externen Bildschirm seit 14.04 nutzen kann. :D
<NTQ> Wenn auch mit ein paar Artefakten.
<xubuntu502> ----
<xzise-live> Hi, ich habe eine Frage: Wenn ich mit ecrypt-recover-private mein home Verzeichnis vom Live System aus mounte benötige ich immer root Zugriff zum lesen
<xzise-live> Was muss ich machne, damit ich ohne root Rechte lesen kann? Schreiben brauch ich nicht.
<nagetier> xzise-live, zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von 'ls -l /home'
<nagetier> xzise-live, die genaue Fehlermeldung wäre auch hilfreich
<xzise-live> naja /home wird nichts bringen ich benutze ja ecrypt-recover-private
<nagetier> und die Ausgabe von 'mount'
<xzise-live> ist auf den weg
<nagetier> xzise-live, bin da unerfahren, wird sich aber um ein Berechtigungsproblem handeln.. wo wird das HOME aus deinem System denn eingebunden, wenn du es auf diese Art entschlüsselst im Live-System?
<nagetier> !paste > xzise-live 
<kubine> xzise-live: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xzise-live> wie gesagt auf den Weg
<xzise-live> firefox ist nicht so schnell
<xzise-live> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418477/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> xzise-live, du bist dieser Beschreibung gefolgt? - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#Daten-manuell-auslesen
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Haraldo> Hallo, wie kann ich unter Xubuntu 14.04 einstellen, dass mein Hauptmonitor rechts vom Zweitdisplay ist? Wähle ich "links vom Laptop" reisst er das Hauptfenster auf den externen Monitor.
<Haraldo> Oder ist es fest definiert, dass alle weiteren Monitore immer rechts vom primären Display stehen?
<user123> hallo 
<user123> Erstmal Frohe Ostern an alle. So nun zu meinem Problem. Ich habe ein Triple Boot System mit Win7, Ubuntu und elementaryOS. Ich habe das neue Ubuntu installiert und der Grub hat auch alle Systeme gefunden. Dannach habe ich ein Kernel-Update bei elementary gehabt und bei beiden Linux Systemen update-grub gemacht. grub findet jedoch nur den alten elementary kernel
<jokrebel_> user123: Du hast vermutlich sowohl bei Ubuntu als auch bei diesem Elementary (kenn ich jetzt nicht, auch ein Linux vermutlich) je ein /boot. Da ja Grub nur zum Teil in den MBR passt und der Rest in /boot ist führt sowas fast zwangslaufig zu Problemen.
<user123> stimmt jedoch ging es mit meinem ubuntu 12.04 ohne probleme
<jokrebel_> user123: Beim Kernelupdate wird halt Grub neu geschrieben. Den MBR "gewinnt" das OS welches den letzten Grub-Update ausführte. Wenn beide OS nen neuen Kernel bekamen must Du anschließend nochmal vom Haupt-System ein händisches Update-Grub machen.
<jokrebel_> Und das Hauptsystem weis ja nicht von dem neuen Kernel im (anderen ihm ubekannten) /boot-Verzeichnis
<jokrebel_> +nichts
<Haraldo> Hallo, wie stelle ich es ein, dass im Mehr-Schirm-Betrieb (2 Monitore) der Hauptschirm rechts steht? Und nein, Kabel tauschen geht leider nicht, ein Gerät davon ist ein Laptop.
<nagetier> Haraldo, welche Grafikkarte?
<Haraldo> Das ist eine GT 540 m, nagetier.
<Fuchs> dann entweder via nvidia-settings (einfacher und graphisch) oder xrandr 
<Haraldo> Es läuft alles wunderbar, einzig, dass mein Zweitmonitor links vom Laptop steht. So muss ich derzeit mit der Maus nach rechts 'rauswandern', um auf den linken Monitor zu gelangen.
<nagetier> Haraldo, nvidia-settings
<jokrebel_> externen Monitor auf die andere Seite stellen? (öfter mal was neues - Flexibilität fördert)
<Fuchs> nicht noetig, wie gesagt, kann man aendern via software
<Haraldo> Danke, nvidia-settings installiert, nun nur noch schauen, wo ich was finde.
<xzise-live> nagetier, okay nach ein paar derps kann ich nun ohne root Zugriffe darauf zugreifen
<nagetier> derps?
<Fuchs> Haraldo: "X Server Display Configuration" 
<xzise-live> Ja, beim Erstellen des neuen Benutzers z.B. vergessen das Passwort einzugeben
<xzise-live> also ich dachte ich wäre schon fertig, war ich aber noch nicht hab mich aber schon ummelden wollen
<xzise-live> Oder nicht dran gedacht das das Layout Standardmäßig Englisch ist und dadurch gedacht das Passwort wäre falsch
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: Hanb rausgefunden, dass die Blocckade beim Intzernet-Browser ausschließlich am internen WLAN-Adapter liegen muss. Aber auch mit USB-WÖLAM-Stick von AVM keine Besserung. Mit LAN über Kabel funktioniert es ausgezeichnet und sehr schnell.
<Haraldo> Hmm, Installation erfolgt, Daten werden keine angezeigt, im Terminal steht folgende Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7291687/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<xzise-live> Welcher IM Client ist Standardmäßig bei Ubuntu 14.04 installiert?
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: AVM-Sticks sind jetzt soweit ich weis eh nicht die beste Wahl unter Linux.
<xzise-live> Ah nvm ich dachte es wäre telepathy aber es ist empathy
<sprotte24> ok. Eigentlich überlege ich, mal einen anderen WLAN-Stck zu nehmen zum Testen, aber dann würde ich später wenn möglich ein anderes Modul in das NB einsetzen wollen.
<sprotte24> Extern ist unpraktisch für unterwegs.
<sprotte24> Und:
<sprotte24> Ich hab mal das große XUBUNTU auf einem anderen NB als Live-DVD probiert.
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Was ist es den aktuell für eingebauter? Vielleicht nutzt Du nur den falschen Treiber.
<sprotte24> Da läuft alles, prima, Sound, Internt, WLAN problemlos.
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: ich schau gleich mal nach.
<sprotte24> Kompatibilität : Wi-Fi® Unterstützter Standard : 802.11b/g integriert  Hersteller : Atheros 
<sprotte24> laut tehn. Daten. Reicht diese Info?
<sprotte24> Und: darf ich dich bitten, mir blutigem Laien den Linux-Befehl für die Abfrage des inst. WLAN-Treibers zu nennen?
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Warscheinlich findest Du, was Ubuntu drüber weiß per "lsusb" heraus. (eventuell auch "lspci")
<Rochvellon> hm, kann jemand was mit der fehlermeldung beim aufruf von synaptic etwas anfangen?
<Rochvellon> > http://paste.ubuntu.com/7291781/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> Rochvellon: Ist das local oder emote?
<jokrebel_> remote
<Rochvellon> lokal auf einem 13.10
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: Qualcom Atheros AR2413/AR2414 meldet lspci
<Rochvellon> ah, ich glaube, ich habe den fehler
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: und nach meinem Eindruck passt was mit der ser. Übertrageng nicht, als wenn da ein Puffer volläuft und dann Blockade.
<Rochvellon> jokrebel_: ich habe vorher mit do-release-upgrade -c nach einer neuen version gefandet und den rechner noch nicht neugestartet, zumindest werden bei einem apt-get update ein paar ppas ignoriert
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Was sagt iwconfig (und diesmal bitte _alles_) am besten auch nochmal das von lspci (die _komplette_ Zeile oder wegen mir auch einfach alles was lspci ausspuckt) -> in einen NoPaste-Service und uns den Link geben bitte.
<jokrebel_> !paste > sprotte24 
<kubine> sprotte24: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: ich bitte erneut, mal den Befehl zu nennen, mit dem ich den Output in einen pastebin schreibe. Ein letztes Mal, ich log das denn mit.
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Markieren -> kopieren -> (zB.) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ öffnen -> Einfügen -> absenden -> URL kopieren -> hier reinkippen.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: das Problem war: Markieren geht, nach strg-C für kopieren oder rechte Maustaste ist Markierung weg
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Im Terminal klappt STRG+C meist nicht sondern man muss entweder rechtsklick->copieren nehmend oder aber STRG+UMSCH+C
<Rochvellon> alternativ das paket pastebinit installieren und dann mittels "lspci | pastebinit" direkt in ein pastebin die ausgabe von lspci zu posten
<Rochvellon> | ist dabei über alt gr + < erreichbar und nennt sich pipe
<subz3r0> alt gr ist auf der rechten seite ;)
<jokrebel_> ..der Leertaste
<subz3r0> die gesuchte taste allerdings rechts neben der linken shift taste
<Rochvellon> hehe
<jokrebel_> wenn das mal nicht eher verwirrt ;-)
<PeekRun> tach!
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Wo hakt es?
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Außer "iwconfig" kann "cat /etc/network/interfaces" auch nicht schden
<jokrebel_> *schaden
<PeekRun> hat jemand zeit und lust, mir beim einrichten eines dchp servers zu helfen?
<jokrebel_> PeekRun: Hast Du keinen Router?
<PeekRun> doch, natürlich. aber ich brauch den dhcp als pxe host
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install isc-dhcp-server
<subz3r0> sudo nano /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<someone_> Hallo. Ich war gestern schonmal da, habe aber nochmal eine Frage: Es geht um AES-NI-Unterstützung vom Prozessor. Ist diese in der Praxis nur für SSD oder auch für HDD von wesentlichem Vorteil?
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/4rJx5xcA
<kubine> Title: authoritative; subnet 172.16.0.0 netmask 255.240.0.0 { range - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> fertig
<subz3r0> sudo service ics-dhcp-server restart
<someone_> Habe jetzt schon einmal gehört, dass AES-NI bei Vollverschlüsselung des Systems einen großen Vorteil bringt, habe aber auch schon gehört, dass der Vorteil bei HDD nur unwesentlich ist und AES-NI vor allem bei SSD einen Vorteil bringt
<PeekRun> @ subz3r0  da war ich schon ;) ich denke bei mir hakts schon bei der verkalbelung. 
 * jokrebel_ macht dann alle TABs für den Supportfall sprotte24 erstmal wieder zu nachdem da nichts mehr kommt :-/
<PeekRun> bzw, beim grundsetting der ip vergabe 
<subz3r0> grundsettig ip vergabe?
<subz3r0> und wo ist genau das problem?
<PeekRun> also : kabelmodem(mit routerfunktion, mom noch dhcp ein) -> switch -> proliant miniserver (soll dann der dhcp, pxe und fileserver sein)
<jokrebel_> PeekRun: Dann schau doch erstmal ob das Netzwerk überhaupt funktioniert, wenn Du schon die Verkabelung im Verdacht hast. Bevor Du Dich an PXE-Boot-Neuland wagst.
<PeekRun> so lange das modem die ip's vergibt läuft alles. 
<subz3r0> da router und switche auf verschiedenen layern arbeiten, brauchst du ein straight trough kabel
<subz3r0> L3 <-> L3 = cross over
<PeekRun> der proliant hat leider nur eine NIC... ist das dann überhaut möglich?
<subz3r0> L2 <-> L3 straight trough
<subz3r0> ja, ist es
<subz3r0> http://networking.layer-x.com/p070300-1.html
<kubine> Title: Types of Cables and Connecting a Networking Devices (at networking.layer-x.com)
<subz3r0> hast auch noch nicht gesagt, wo es genau klemmt
<PeekRun> danke für den link, ich guck da schnell drüber
<jokrebel_> sind Crossover-Kabel heutzutage nicht meist (außer bei alter Hardware) gar nicht mehr nötig?
<jokrebel_> ...und was hat das mit ubuntu-Support zu tun?
<subz3r0> kA wie es im soho bereich ausschaut. im enterprise bereich ist es normal
<PeekRun> @ jokrebel_ ich wollte nur das setting genau beschreiben. wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich den dhcp des modems deaktivieren. richtig?
<subz3r0> nein
<PeekRun> oh
<subz3r0> du kannst auch meherere dhcp server laufen lassen die die bereiche eines subnets aufteilen
<jokrebel_> PeekRun: zumindest so anpassen, dass es sich mit dem "neuen" nicht in die Quere kommen kann.
<PeekRun> ok modem hat also 192.168.0.1. dann nehm ich für den neuen die 192.168.1.1 range
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> welche netmask?
<subz3r0> 255.255.255.0?
<PeekRun> 255.255.255.0
<subz3r0> dir ist klar, dass das 2 unterschiedliche netze sind, oder?
<subz3r0> und du ohne routing keine konnetivität haben wirst
<jokrebel_> PeekRun: Mal abgesehn davon dass ein "Modem" eher tump ist und keine DHCP-Funktion bereitstellen kann. Das macht wenn dann der Router-teil in Deinem Modem/Router-Gerät.
<PeekRun> ok, dann ist da mein denkfehler
<subz3r0> wenn du einen größeren bereich haben willst must du subnetten
<jokrebel_> einfacher wär DHCP vom Router bekommt Range 192.168.0.40 - .99 und der "neue" darf .100 bis .110 oder so vergeben.
<jokrebel_> subz3r0: oder?
<PeekRun> achso... oh man. (kopf auf tisch)
<subz3r0> 255.255.254.0
<subz3r0> das heisst da passen 2 netze rein
<subz3r0> ist ne /23er maske
<jokrebel_> oder so, das können aber Home-Kunden-Router oft gar nicht.
<PeekRun> mom.. ich guck mal schnell ins router menü
<subz3r0> klar können die das. mir ist noch keiner untergekommen der es nicht könnte
<subz3r0> dlink, netgear, fritbox, tplink oder was auch immer
<PeekRun> screenshots hochladen geht mit pastebin nicht oder?
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: hatte in der Zwischenzeit mein Mittagessen gehabt.
<micky> Hallo
<subz3r0> PeekRun: router: dhcprange 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.255. pro liant server: 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254
<sprotte24> Und nachdem es neulich nicht richtig war, dass ich z.B. "moment", sagte, hab ich dazu besser geschwiegen. Mach mich aber jetzt an die Arbeit. Danke
<subz3r0> 192.168.0.0 ist das netz. 192.168.1.255 ist der BC(broadcast)
<subz3r0> btw: router 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.255. Server 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254
<subz3r0> dem server würde ich ne statische ip geben
<PeekRun> ja, das wollte ich
<PeekRun> ich versuch das jetzt mal so. vielen dank 
<subz3r0> np
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Schön wenns geschmeckt hat. Ich jedenfalls hab meine Suchergebnisse wegen _Deinem_ Problem inzwischen wieder ad akta gelegt....
<subz3r0> PeekRun: danach kannste mir dann helfen snort + snorby und suricata + snorby zu installieren ;)
<micky> In der Ubuntu Minimal Installation gibt es die Optionen: Konfiguriere discover: 1) keine automatischen Updates 2) Sicherheitsaktualisierung automatisch instalieren 2) System mit Landscape verwalten. Hier http://amjjawad.blogspot.de/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html wird geraten 'keine autoamtische Aktualisierung' zu wählen. Hier das
<micky>  Gegenteil. Was genau bewirkt diese Auswahl?
<kubine> Title: amjjawad's Blog: Ubuntu Mini ISO installation Process with Screenshots (at amjjawad.blogspot.de)
<subz3r0> diese auswahl hast du nur bei ubuntu server
<micky> *zweiter nicht eingefügter Link: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/install-ubuntu-13-10-server-from-usb-step-by-step/
<kubine> Title: How to Install Ubuntu 13.10 Server from USB Step by Step | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<subz3r0> bei nem server betriebssystem würde ich empfehlen die LTS zu nehmen
<subz3r0> 12.04, 14.04
<TheInfinity> subz3r0: +1
<micky> Nur bei Ubuntu Server? Ich installiere gerade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> ja - LTS for servers!
<subz3r0> ja nur bei server
<subz3r0> wäre mir neu, dass es dies nun auch bei den desktop versionen gibt
<subz3r0> hatte ich zumindest nicht so bei 10.10, 12.04 und 14.04. davonr keine ahnung mehr
<subz3r0> und das weder bei kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu oder auch lubuntu
<TheInfinity> subz3r0: mittlerweile haben LTS auch 5 jahre desktop support.
<micky> Screenshot siehe http://amjjawad.blogspot.de/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html Punkt 26 (circa im letzten Virtel der seite)
<kubine> Title: amjjawad's Blog: Ubuntu Mini ISO installation Process with Screenshots (at amjjawad.blogspot.de)
<subz3r0> TheInfinity: ja, aber trotzdem zu viel "ballast"
<subz3r0> je weniger angriffsfläche, desto besser
<TheInfinity> subz3r0: hmm. ich mag LTS aufm desktop. nervt nicht. :)
<TheInfinity> alle halbe jahr dist upgrade = alle halbe jahr nerviger stress. brr. :)
<subz3r0> TheInfinity: du schon mal snort ans laufen gebracht?
<subz3r0> sitze hier nun schon tage an dem sch....
<subz3r0> war erstmal nen akt überhaupt ne gute switching funtktionalität hinzubekommen ohne hardware switches
<TheInfinity> subz3r0: nö, bislang kein interesse gehabt. ich sitz gerade an kernelmodulen für spi-can, das ist gerade herausfordernd genug. ;)
<subz3r0> und dann erst SPAN einrichten bei den ports... grml
<micky> Kann mir jemand sagen was diese Auswahl bewirkt?
<subz3r0> micky: ist doch mehr oder minder selbsterklärend
<micky> Sicherheitsupdates...
<subz3r0> a) du musst updates installieren. b) sicherheitsupdates werden automamtisch eingespielt, ohne dein zutun. c) es wird dieser canonical schnickschnack benutzt(glaub das kostet was) aber kA...
<subz3r0> "try landscape free for 30 day"
<TheInfinity> micky: möglichkeit a) du musst selbst die updates installieren, b) du aktivierst automatische sicherheitsupdates und ubuntu installiert die automatisch, c) server infrastruktur option, kostet geld.
<subz3r0> also wird wohl was kosten
<micky> Jo. Da würde ich normal "Sicherheitsaktualisierungen automaisch instalieren" wählen. Aber hier http://amjjawad.blogspot.de/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html steht "26- Choose "No Automatic Update" unless you know what you are doing."
<kubine> Title: amjjawad's Blog: Ubuntu Mini ISO installation Process with Screenshots (at amjjawad.blogspot.de)
<TheInfinity> micky: jeder automatismus hat risiken. ich würds genau andersrum beschreiben, mach die option bloss an es sei denn du kümmerst dich um dein system.
<subz3r0> micky: naja im schlimmsel fall schmiert dir die kiste ab nach nem automatiswchen update. das kann dir aber auch passieren, wenn du es von hand machst
<subz3r0> schlimmsten
<subz3r0> bzw. dass du erst updatest, nachdem nen fix nachgeschoben wurde
<subz3r0> bei autoupdate spielt er den fix sofort ein
<subz3r0> ist halt geschmackssache
<subz3r0> ich nutze den autoschnickschnack auch nicht
<micky> ->  dann wähle ich mal b) (auto sich. updates). Das kann man sicher wieder ändern im System oder?
<jokrebel_> micky: naja - "you konow what you are doing" wenn Du bei "neue Updates vorhanden" eh auf ausführen klicken würdest ohne zu schaun _was_ und _warum_ upgedatet wird...
<micky> sonst müsste man sich ja über jeden fix informieren?!
<jokrebel_> jepp
<micky> macht ihr das?
<micky> Da gibts doch sicher so 20 pro woche
<subz3r0> kommt auf das system an
<subz3r0> auf einem schlanken server OS kommen nicht so viele updates 
<micky> Also das Risiko ist dass ein Update mein System zerschießen könnte -> automatic updates + wöchentliche backups machen
<micky> ich instaliere nur lubuntu core, da könnte es sich auch in grenzen halten...
<jokrebel_> micky: Das Risiko ist aber, wenn Updates ansteh welche Du dann händisch sofort ohne Nachforschung abnickst genauso da.
<jokrebel_> micky: Und es passiert in der Regel eher selten.
<micky> also -> automatic updates
<subz3r0> micky: gibt es einen grund warum du ein server OS installieren willst anstelle einer desktop version?
<micky> ich denke es ist keine server version
<micky> einfach nur ubuntu minimal + lubuntu core
<micky> siehe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall und http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-core
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: hab mit "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" versucht, einen pastebin zu erstellen. Aber ich hab keinen Plan, wie ich da rankomme. Mein Internetbrower funktiert auf dem notebook ja eh nicht richtig
<sprotte24> Und ich hatte dann versucht, mit "lspci | !paste > sprotte24_ was reinzutun
<sprotte24> aber finde den pastebin ja eh nicht
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Infos zu Pastebinit finden sich laut Google (5 Sekunden erster Treffer) hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<kubine> Title: Pastebinit - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24> Ich bin hier aber auf meinem PC und auf dem Notebook funktioniert ja xchat, aber nicht internet-browser
<Rochvellon> sprotte24: wenn du mit "lspci | pastebinit" ausführst, bekommst du kurze zeit später im terminal eine url angezeigt. diese kannst du dann in deinen browser werfen
<jokrebel_> und !paste > sprotte24  ist ein Kommando für den Bot hier im Kanal und hat mit pasbinit gar nichts zu tun.
<Rochvellon> bei mir sieht das dann so aus:
<Rochvellon> ~$ lspci | pastebinit
<Rochvellon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7291911/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sprotte24_> jokrebel_,  leider nein, stattdessen  "Fehler beim Kontaktieren des Servers" kommt in xterm
<jokrebel_> obwohl Deine Internetverbindung steht?
<sprotte24_> ich schreibe ja gerade drüber, hier im xchat auf Notebook
<jokrebel_> nimm mal ein adneres Terminalprogramm
<schnuppi> yeahr hab fog server zum laufen gebracht
<sprotte24_> mit UXTerm dasselbe, leider.
<sprotte24_> ich kann nur den Ouput fotografieren per Smartphone und per Mail schicken?
<TheInfinity> sprotte24: kannst auch mit > in ne datei speichern und dann via usb stick rüberschieben.
<sprotte24_> ok, nur weiß ich nicht, wo die Datei dann landet, ich kenne das Linux-Dateisystem noch nicht
<jokrebel_> normal wenn Du nichts weiter angibst in /home/sprotte/
<sprotte24_> jokrebel_, gefunden, die Datei, wie krieg ich das in pastebin, weil webbrowser nicht klappt?
<Rochvellon> kannst diese datei auf einen usb-stick kopieren und vom anderen rechner dann pasten?
<sprotte24> Rochvellon: danek für die Hilfe, ja mach ich gerade
<sprotte24> [paste:418482:Unbenannt]
<sprotte24> komisches Format
<jokrebel_> stimmt - die URL aus der Adresszeile wär besser ;-)
<Rochvellon> :)
<sprotte24> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418482/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sprotte24> stand aber drin, ich sollte das so zeigen.
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Prima - dann jetzt noch die anderen Sachen
<sprotte24> dasselbe nochmal für iwconfig, ja?
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: also "iwconfig" und "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Und nochmal zur Sicherheit und Auffrischung. Dein Internet am Laptop geht per LAN-Kabel einwandfrei, per WLAN wird es aber nach 2-3 Klicks grottenlahm, oder?
<sprotte24> ja. Genau.
<sprotte24> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418487/
<kubine> Title: iwconfig cat › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PeekRun> da bin ich wieder -.-
<sprotte24> Vermutung: Handshake im ser. Protokoll klappt nicht.
<sprotte24> was auch immer auf wlan übertragen sein mag
<PeekRun> mag einer mal über meine configs gucken? der dhcp server kommt immer noch nicht ins internet und die anderen clients beziehen ihre ip immer noch vom ruter
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: und es kommt nach längerem Warten ggf. timeout
<sprotte24> verständlich.
<PeekRun> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418492/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Les da grad was. Versuch mal WPS probehalber im Router abzuschalten.
<subz3r0> PeekRun: Subnet= 255.255.255.254.0
<subz3r0> ist nicht dein ernst, oder? :)
<sprotte24> mach ich, in meiner Fritzbox
<subz3r0> 8 8 8 8= 32
<subz3r0> nicht 8 8 8 8 8
<subz3r0> :P
<subz3r0> 255.255.254.0
<PeekRun> ???
<subz3r0> deine router config
<PeekRun> jo
<subz3r0> @pastebin
<subz3r0> IP = 192.168.0.1
<subz3r0> Subnet= 255.255.255.254.0
<subz3r0> siehste nicht den fehler?
<subz3r0> 4 occtests. keine 5
<subz3r0> 255.255.254.0 != 255.255.255.254.0
<PeekRun> autsch
<subz3r0> aber für was willste denn unbedingt nun 2 dhcp?
<subz3r0> evtl hab ich mich gerade falsch ausgerückt. :)
<PeekRun> ah ne.. ist ein typo von mir. ist richtig im router 255.255.254.0
<subz3r0> 2 dhcp server machen eigentlch meiner meinung nach nur sinn, wenn du mehrere subnetze hast
<subz3r0> da du dich aber nun für ein großes netz enschieden hast, kommen die sich in die quere
<subz3r0> bzw. dein router reagiert anscheinend schneller auf den dhcp broadcast der clients als dein server
<subz3r0> und noch was nebenher: lass mich raten, du bist bei unity media? kabel bw?
<subz3r0> die drehen den kunden nun neuerdings die technicolor modems an. die sind absoluter müll
<PeekRun> also der pro liant sol quasi die eier legende wollmilchsau sein. d.h: pxe server, fileserver, und xbmc mediacenter. das ganze läudt mit ubuntu 14.04 server. 
<subz3r0> supportmitarbeiter: "selbst wenn sie direkt auf der kiste drauf sitzen, haben sie keinen wlan empfang" :D
<VanKush> hallo Freunde
<PeekRun> ja, kabel bw. ich weiss dass der router müll ist ^
<subz3r0> PeekRun: nutze den router/modem/wasauchimmer nur als gateway und lasse dein pro liant server alles machen
<subz3r0> brauchst du denn überhaupt so nen großes netz?
<subz3r0> da hab ich gerade nicht dran gedacht zu fragen
<subz3r0> wart mal eben. ich mal mal fix ne topology wie ich mir das vorstelle
<bekks> Proliant? Wasn für einer?
<PeekRun> neeee... lach. 3 laptops, 2 pc's, eine NAS, 2 wlan acp und ein mediastreamer
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: WPS abschalten? Finde ich gerade nicht, für die Fritzbox 7390. Obwohl: WPS efordert doch eh Drücken der WPS-Taste.
<PeekRun> @ bekks  HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L
<subz3r0> PeekRun: soll der server als gateway dienen? oder der router?
<micky2> In der Ubuntu Minimal Installation gibt es einen Screen "Softwareauswahl" / "Software selection" Sieht so aus http://askubuntu.com/questions/419350/software-selection-screen-in-ubuntu-installer. Was bewirkt wenn ich "Lubuntu minimal installation" auswähle? Letztlich will ich Ubuntu Minimal + Lubuntu core instalieren.
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Software selection screen in Ubuntu installer - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> PeekRun: Achso, ein Microserver.
<PeekRun> jo
<dasjoe> micky2: lubuntu-core == "Lubuntu minimal installation"
<PeekRun> @ subz3r0  : na, da der proliant ja nur ein NIC hat kann er ja nicht also router dienen. daher muss ja der kalbelrouter der gateway sein, oder=
<bekks> PeekRun: Wieso sollte der nicht als Router dienen können?
<bekks> PeekRun: Wenn das Modem eine IP hat, reicht das doch, damit der Server das Routing macht.
<dasjoe> micky2: das sagt zumindest 'tasksel --list-tasks | grep "Lubuntu minimal"'
<PeekRun> ich kannte das bisher nur mit 2 NIC's  oO
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Die WPS-Taste hat erstmal nicht mit Nutzung von WPS zu tun. Das "erleochtert" lediglich die Verbindung der geräte bei Nutzung der WPS-Verschlüsselung.
<micky2> Hier http://flux242.blogspot.de/2013/11/minimal-xubuntu-1310-desktop.html wird empfhohlen: "And here comes the important installation step: installer will suggest to choose software to install. Choose 'Manual Packages Selection' at the end of the list. Now when the aptitude is started press q to quit it without selecting anything! Installer conside
<micky2> rs this as an error and it will return to the 'Select and install software' step. Skip it and continue to the GRUB installation. Finish installation and reboot the computer. Now core system is installed."
<kubine> Title: Alex's blog: Minimal Xubuntu 13.10 Desktop installation (at flux242.blogspot.de)
<jokrebel_> +s
<micky2> Das macht keinen Unterschied?
<subz3r0> PeekRun: in etwa so http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22937003/BLUUUUUUUUUB.png.html
<subz3r0> ?
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - BLUUUUUUUUUB.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: ich hab verbunden durch Eingabe des wlan-schlüssels, nicht per wps
<micky2> dasjoe, ich meine. Macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich keine packeges auswähle und sie nachher manuell instaliere oder hier in der "sofware selection" auswähle?
<dasjoe> micky2: hör doch endlich mal auf mit dem Quatsch und hör auf Ratschläge so lange dir noch welche erteilt werden. Ich, an deiner Stelle, hätte schon gestern eine stinknormale Lubuntu-installation durchgezogen und die Pakete rausgeworfen die ich nicht brauche. Alternativ würde ich *jetzt* server, openssh-server und lubuntu-core im tasksel auswählen
<bekks> Es gibt keine WPS Verschlüsselung. WPS ist ein System zur Aushandlung eines WEP/WPA/WPA2 Schlüssels ohne dass der Benutzer diesen eingeben muss.
<PeekRun> @ subz3r0 : jo, so isses aufgebaut (wenn die wolke der kackmodem ist ;) 
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: WPA meinte ich an 2ter Stelle
<subz3r0> PeekRun: R1 ist das modem. Die wolfe ist das internet ;)
<subz3r0> also. dann mach es einfach so. DHCP komplett ausschalten auf dem router
<PeekRun> aslo doch 
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: BTW - hast Du mixed-Mode? Also WPA/WPA2 gleichzeitig?
<subz3r0> PeekRun: naja ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du "zwei" netze haben willst"
<PeekRun> nö... nicht gleich übertreiben 
<subz3r0> da du von 192.168.0.0 und 192.168.1.0 gesprochen hast. und das bei ner netmask von 255.255.255.0
<micky2> dasjoe, *jetzt bin ich ja bei "sofwareauswahl". Du meinst: keine Packete instalieren und dann nachher mit tasksel das instalieren was du erwähnt hast?
<subz3r0> das sind halt 2 unabhängige netze :)
<subz3r0> aber machen wir es einfach ;)
<PeekRun> ja, das war halt der 2te gedanke, weil der server kein netz bekam 
<jokrebel_> danke bekks für die Erklärung meines Typos
<subz3r0> router: 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0. ProLiant: 192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0. DHCP-range 192.168.0.3 - 192.168.0.254 
<dasjoe> micky2: die "Softwareauswahl" ist tasksel. Da würde ich jetzt die Optionen "Basic Ubuntu server", "OpenSSH server" und "Lubuntu minimal installation" auswählen
<micky2> verstehe
<micky2> ich lese mal nach was das jeweils ist...
<dasjoe> micky2: mach es einfach und freu dich noch heute, dass du fertig bist. Welche Metapakete dahinterstehen weißt du schon, die hatte ich vorher aufgezählt, aber gerne nochmal: lubuntu-core, server und openssh-server. packages.ubuntu.com hilft mit Beschreibung und Inhalt weiter.
<subz3r0> PeekRun: glaub hat sich kein fehler eingeschlichen ;) : http://pastebin.com/uzJNuap1
<kubine> Title: router config (Technicolor TC7200 Kabel router) IP = 192.168.0.1 Subnet= 255 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> aber sicher, dass das interface em1 heisst? noch nie gesehen :>
<PeekRun> :D sauber . vielen dank
<subz3r0> gern. mein projekt hab ich erstmal bei seite geschoben... saß da nu knapp ne woche dran. jeden tag x stunden und will nicht
<PeekRun> jo, seh ich auch zum ersten mal. isch anscheinend neu mit der 14.04
<PeekRun> ich bin da  auch schon tage dran. bin eine totaler linux newbie
<subz3r0> spricht aber natürlich auch nix gegen nen anders setup :P
<subz3r0> also z.B router <-> pro liant <-> switch <-> clients :P
<subz3r0> aber da bräuchte der server halt 2 nics dann
<subz3r0> da so der komplette traffic durch den server gehen würde, könnte man noch mit nem IDS oder IPS rumspielen *g*
<subz3r0> das momentan meine baustelle... aber auch OT... von daher bin ich nu still ;D
<PeekRun> jo, so kenn ich das auch. wäre wohl auch einfacher. aber ich bekomm auf de schnelle keine passende nic -.-
<subz3r0> ne, einfacher sicher nicht
<subz3r0> aber mehr fun 
<PeekRun> :D
<subz3r0> müsstest dann ipv4 forward einstellen im server. aber egal. bastel mal fertig da und sach obs klappt :>
<PeekRun> so, ich geb mal die neuen settings ein. meld mich dann wieder 
<subz3r0> affirmative
<dasjoe> emX heißt, dass das die onboard-Karte Nummer X ist, sonst würde sie pXpY heißen, wobei X für den PCI-Slot, Y für den Ethernetport steht. "man biosdevname"
<bekks> emX heisst, dass das der Port X ist, von allen erkannten Ports. Wobei das keine Aussage über die Reihenfolge der Ports erlaubt.
<subz3r0> uhmm?
<subz3r0> und warum heisst meine oboard dann eth0?
<subz3r0> onboard
<subz3r0> auch ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Weil das Port 0 ist. Und keine Aussage über einen physikalischen Port.
<subz3r0> ging mir um das em bzw eth
<subz3r0> emX hab ich noch nie gesehen zuvor
<bekks> Das hängt nur vom Treiber ab.
<subz3r0> achso, k
<micky2> dasjoe, ich habe ein paar foren posts gelesen bin aber nicht ganz schlau geworden warum ich ich die beiden server packete ("Basic Ubuntu server", "OpenSSH server") brauche wenn ich gar keinen server installieren will.
<subz3r0> micky2: das ist ja ne schwere geburt. hoffe danach gibts nen fass bier für den support channel :>
<micky2> hab gestern schon mitgeteilt dass ich ein eis ausgebe
<subz3r0> micky2: da du ja anscheinend nen extrem schlankes system haben willst, würde ich mir mal gentoo anschauen :)
<dasjoe> micky2: "OpenSSH server" willst du, damit du per SSH auf die Kiste kommst. "Basic Ubuntu server" willst du, damit du Tools wie vim, python, tmux und add-apt-repository sofort zur Verfügung hast.
<Etarius> abend mal eine frage. was ist in ubuntu den diesmal alles schief gelaufen. sogut wie jedes program hat probleme mit der sprache wenn man mehrere installiert hat und aus irgend einen grund ist bei mir dauernd die tastatur nach systemstart auf englisch sich am stellen ob wohl ich deutsch als standard gewählt hatte?
<Etarius> bzw. ubuntu 14.04 
<bekks> Was für "Probleme mit der Sprache denn"?
<Etarius> bekks, na das da menüeinträge mal auf deutsch dann wieder auf englisch dann noch paar auf japanisch… solche knaller
<bekks> Du hast Deutsch, Englisch und Japanisch als Sprachen installiert?
<Etarius> ne englisch deinstalliert :)
<Etarius> in der hoffnung das mit der tastatur hin zu kriegen aber ohne erfolg
 * jokrebel_ Kann solche Fehler mit Sprache auf mehreren 14.04 _nicht_ bestätigen.
<Haraldo> Dito, alles in einer Sprache.
<jokrebel_> Etarius: Ist das ein neu aufgesetztes 14.04?
<bekks> Etarius: Also hast du jetzt noch Deutsch und Japanisch installiert?
<Etarius> ich hatte deutsch wärend der installation gewählt
<Etarius> bzw beim start der liveCD
<bekks> Etarius: Also hast du jetzt noch Deutsch und Japanisch installiert?
<Etarius> und würde trotzdem gerne wissen was das mit der tastatur eigentlich für ein bug ist
<Etarius> bekks, nicht noch sondern für die installation
<bekks> Hast du aktuell Deutsch und Japanisch als Sprachen installiert - JA oder NEIN?
<bekks> Wie oft muss ich das denn fragen?
<Etarius> ja
<Etarius> ach ja und noch koreanisch
<Etarius> aber das probelm mit der tastatur war schon vorher
<Etarius> ich muss immer hingehen und einmal manuel die tastatur auf deutsch stellen aber das kann ja nicht die lösung der ganzen sein
<bekks> Wo und wie stellst du die Tastatur auf Deutsch?
<jokrebel_> brauchst Du denn Japanisch und Koreanisch? Wenn - Nein: warum deinstallierst Du es nicht einfach.
<Etarius> jokrebel_, klar brauch ich das sonst hätte ich es nicht drauf gemacht
<Etarius> aber ich erinnere mich dass auch bei 12.04 dies selben probleme mit den menübezeichnungen waren
<jokrebel_> naja - wenn man mehrere Sprachen braucht ist es aber doch auch normal, dass man erstmal auswählen muss, was man _momentan_ verwenden will? 
<micky2> dasjoe, ich verstehe vom grundsatz her was der "SSH Server" macht. "Basic Ubuntu Server" finde ich nicht auf packages.ubuntu.com. Und was ist mit "damit du Tools wie vim, python, tmux und add-apt-repository sofort zur Verfügung hast." gemeint?
<bekks> micky2: Welcher Teil des "" ist dir denn unklar?
<micky2> bekks, bekommt man durch "basic ubuntu server" (auf einem laptop für Desktop Anwendungen) schneller zugriff auf die genannten Anwendungen?
<micky2> Verstehe die Vorteile noch nicht die sich daraus ergeben
<bekks> Damimt daas Zeug installiert ist. Weil du es brauchen wirst.
<micky2> Achso das Basic Ubuntu server installiert diese Anwendungen mit
<micky2> ?
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: ich benutze reines WPA2
<micky2> Wieso ist Basic Ubuntu Server nicht auf packages.ubuntu.com zu finden?
<bekks> micky2: Liest du eigentlich nicht was man so schreibt?
<micky2> doch
<subz3r0> "micky> ich denke es ist keine server version"
<bekks> micky2: Ich sagte doch ganz klar: "Damit das Zeug installiert ist"
<subz3r0> nun doch wieder server?
<bekks> micky2: Offensichtlich tust du das nicht.
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Und inziwschen mal testhalber abgeschalten gehabt? (Zeit genug wär ja gewesen inzwischen)
<micky2> dasjoe, hat Basic Ubuntu server und SSH Server vorgeschlagen zu instalieren
<k1l_> gehts vlt um ubuntu-standard?
<micky2> bekks, ich habe einfach nicht das technische Vorwissen. Ich bemühe mich und versuche zu lernen
<subz3r0> micky2: vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal einlesen welche version deinen vorzügen genügt?
<k1l_> micky2: packages.ubuntu.com dort findest du die pakete und deren abhängigkeiten
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: gerade erst gesehen. WPS abschlaten ist nicht vorgesehen. WPA ist ja nicht konfiguriert, nur WPA2, oder hab ich was missverstanden?
<bekks> Und die tasksel Menüenträge sind nicht Ubuntupakete - sondern nur Menüeinträge. Da es keine Pakete sind, findet man sie auch nicht auf packages.ubuntu.com
<micky2> subz3r0, ich lese seit einer Woche. Hab nur davor noch nie ein Linux bedient..
<jokrebel_> Dan schalten WPA2 (der nNachfolger von WPA = Verschlüsselungstechnik) mal testhalber ab.
<micky2> bekks, danke das war verstädnlich
<subz3r0> micky2: das ist ja alles kein proble. aber du solltest schon ne vorstellung haben, was du mit dem Betriebssystem machen möchtest
<jokrebel_> *seufz*
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: dann ohne Verschlüsselung, demnach? 
<sprotte24> sonst hab ich ja kein WLAN mehr
<subz3r0> wenn dies deine tägliche workstation sein soll, womit du filme schauts, musik hörst, dateien bearbeiten willst, dann die Desktop version!
<bekks> jokrebel_: WPA2 abschalten? Dann kann er auch gleich die Verschlüssung ganz abschalten ;)
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: ja - testweise, ob es dann problemlos laufen würde.
<micky2> subz3r0, so minimal wie möglich und so einfach wie möglich (beschränktes vorwissen): Funktion: GUI Nutzeroberfläche, Webbrowser, sonst nichts.
<sprotte24> mach ich.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Ah :)
<subz3r0> micky2: ich meine der name sagte es ja schon "server" kommt von "to serve" also etwas anbieten. wenn du keine server dienste anbieten willst, bleib bei der desktop.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Ja genau. Zum ausprobieren ist das doch mal kurz zu verkraften, oder?
<bekks> jokrebel_: Na klar, sonst weiss man ja nicht, ob WLAN überhaupt gehen würde. *nick*
<micky2> subz3r0, 7:17:04 PM dasjoe: micky2: "OpenSSH server" willst du, damit du per SSH auf die Kiste kommst. "Basic Ubuntu server" willst du, damit du Tools wie vim, python, tmux und add-apt-repository sofort zur Verfügung hast.
<bekks> subz3r0: Was du wissen solltest, ist, dass das mehrere VMs werden sollen. Und dann macht ssh wiederum sehr viel Sinn.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Es geht ja anscheinend. Nur zwei drei Klicks später nur noch grottenlahm oder sogar mit timeouts
<subz3r0> bekks: da steht immer noch die frage nach dem anwendungszweck im raum. glaube darüber sollte er sich erstmal im klaren werden
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Und für den Test natürlich das Netzwerkkabel wieder abstöpseln und besser alles rebooten.
<bekks> subz3r0: Mehrere VMs für mehrere bitcoin-whatever-wallets.
<bekks> subz3r0: Und die Diskussion "ich habe keine ahnung was ich da tue will aber keine standardinstallation" führen wir seit zwei Tagen.
<subz3r0> bekks: da würde ich sicherlich keine DE installieren ;)
<subz3r0> und ehrlich gesagt auch kein ubuntu nehmen. 
<subz3r0> aber ist natürlich geschmackssache
<subz3r0> konsten und nutzen sollte schon in relation stehen. da dies wohl nun 2 tage dauert, passt weder das eine noch das andere :>
<micky2> schwierig schwierig
<bekks> Vor allem für uns.
<micky2> *irgendwann muss ich den linux kram eh lernen
<bekks> Ich bleibe dabei: nimm eine Standardinstallation und deinstallier was du nicht haben willst. Sonst sind wir hier in 14 Tagen noch dran.
<bekks> micky2: Dann nimm Dir schonmal mehrere Jahare Zeit.
<bekks> *Jahre
<subz3r0> micky2: da mein gefühl mir sagt, dass du es so sicher wie möglich haben willst. würde ich auf freebsd setzen
<subz3r0> freebsd wird in diversen hochsicherheitsnetzen benutzt
<subz3r0> #freebsd
<bekks> Ebenso werden Linux, Solaris, Windows, whatever in Hochsicherheitsnetzen genutzt.
<bekks> Wenn man weiß (was hier nicht der Fall ist) was man da tut, spielt die Wahl des OS nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.
<subz3r0> windows hab ich da noch nirgends gesehen
<subz3r0> nur reine open source
<jokrebel_> wenn man es nicht weis erst recht nicht ;-)
<bekks> jokrebel_++ :)
<bekks> subz3r0: Du nicht, ich schon ;)
<subz3r0> bekks: ohje ;)
<subz3r0> alleine schon die administrativen freigeben im windows sind nen witz... die standardmäßig an sind :P
<subz3r0> aber egal... is OT ;)
<micky2> bekks, du kennst ja meinen kenntnis stand inwischen gut. Würdest du mir empfehlen freebsd zu instalieren?
<bekks> Definitiv nicht.
<micky2> Praktische Nachteile im Betrieb: Ist es schwieriger Software zu instalieren?
<micky2> gut :)
<micky2> lol
<jokrebel_> ...und auch das ist hier Offtopic
<bekks> Du brauchst inzwischen mehr als zwei Tage, um eine Standardinstallation mit Ubuntu zu machen. Mit FBSD wären das wahrscheinlich mehr als zwei Jahre. ;) </ot>
<micky2> hätte ich sicher alles einfacher haben können. Aber so lern ich auch viel....
<thomasfuston> Aloha, Ich habe Kubuntu installiert alles läuft super es gibt noch zwei probleme, das größere von beiden ist, das wenn das notebook runtergefahren ist, sich nach einer weil random selbst wiede rhochfährt o.O
<bekks> Was ja kein Ubuntuproblem sein kann.
<jokrebel_> sprotte24_: Was is nun eigentlich mit Dir? Bist schon wieder am essen? Kommt da noch was? Noch länger will ich Dein Problem in meinem Kurzzeit-Brain eigentlich nicht vorrätig halten. Und wenn ich Deine TABs jetzt nochmal lösche wars das von meiner Seite aus. Immerhin machen wir da jetzt schon sehr lange und leider immer wieder mit laaaangen Pausen rum.
 * Rochvellon tippt auf bios
<k1l_> thomasfuston: mal einen anderen kernel probiert? ansonsten kann das was wie wake-on-lan oder battery/strom kram sein.
<thomasfuston> bekks: hm, mit windows/suse passierte das nich, weshalb ich fragte, verzeihung :)
<thomasfuston> k1l_: danke, ich werde mal nachsehen
 * bekks tippt auf BIOS-Einstellung und auto poweron.
 * jokrebel_ empfiehlt erstmal alle wake-Einstellungen im BIOS abzuschalten.
<jokrebel_> Nun gut. Ich weis besseres mit meiner Zeit und meinen Browser-TABs anzufangen. Viel Erfolg noch.
<micky2> Grub bootloader Installation auf MBR fehlgeschlagen. Kann man einfach zum nächsten Punkt in der Routine "LILO Bootloader instalieren" springen?
<bekks> Du willst kein LILO. Definitiv nicht.
<bekks> Geh auf Terminal 4 und schau nach was das Problem ist.
<micky2> Terminal 4?
<bekks> Das sagte ich, ja.
<micky2> wie komme ich da hin?
<bekks> ctrl alt f4
<micky2> Da steht: grub-install does not support  --no-floppy ; running chroot /target grub-install --force "/dev/sda"; installing for i386-pc platform; grub-install:error: ; cannot open ´/dev/sda´:Read-only file system
<micky2> ein ; war eine neute Zeile.
<micky2> "cannot open ´/dev/sda´:Read-only file system" <- ich habe einen USB Stick mit Schreibschutz. Daran liegt es wahrscheinclih... ?
<bekks> Richtig.
<micky2> Gut
<micky2> Danke
<bekks> Grub auf den USB Stick zu installieren ist halt - suboptimal.
<micky2> habe ich das versucht?
<bekks> Hast du.
<bekks> Steht da, und hast du selbst gesagt.
<micky2> wo lag der Fehler. Also wo in der Installationsroutine hätte ich etwas anderes machen sollen?
<bekks> Grub nicht auf den USB Stick installieren wollen.
<micky2> "wollte" ich nie ;)
<micky2> gibt es seine Lösung?
<bekks> Ja. Denk mal nach.
<micky2> Irgendwo auswhählen dass der Grub auf die Festplatte geschriebn wird. Aber wo??
<bekks> Im Installationsmenü.
<bekks> Wan wird gefragt wohin man GRub installieren möchte.
<micky2> http://amjjawad.blogspot.de/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html bei screenshot 28, nach der software selection
<kubine> Title: amjjawad's Blog: Ubuntu Mini ISO installation Process with Screenshots (at amjjawad.blogspot.de)
<bekks> Was ist damit?
<micky2> da wird gefragt ob man den grub auf den mBR schreiben will
<bekks> Was etwas anderes ist als "Wan wird gefragt wohin man GRub installieren möchte." - wenn man einen USB Stick verwendet oder mehr als eine Festplatte hat, wird man außerdem gefragt, wohin man grub denn eigentlich installieren will.
<micky2> hätte ich nicht bemerkt wann das gefagt wurd. Ich gehe nochmal die Screenshots durch
<micky2> (link)
<bekks> Vergiss die Screenshots und mach eine Standardinstallation.
<micky2> kann doch nicht so schwer sein...
<micky2> danke erstmal
<jokrebel_> micky2: Und ja - wenn Du mehrere Geräte hast, kannst Du auch auswählen auf wessen MBR Du speichern willst.
<bekks> micky2: Ja. Ist auch nicht schwer so eine Standardinstallation.
<micky2> an jokrebel_, an welcher stelle?
<bekks> An der stelle, an der man Grub installiert.
<jokrebel_> ++
<micky2> wie kommt man aus dem Terminal 4 raus
<micky2> ich schaue nochmal
<jokrebel_> und ich werd jetzt nicht schnell mal ne Probeinstallation machen. 
<bekks> ctrl alt f1
<jokrebel_> Nicht schaun. Lesen -Versehen.
<jokrebel_> Verstehen sogar.
<micky2> Bin auf dem Screen mit dem Grub Bootloader: Hier kann man nur auswählen: Den Grub-Bootloader in den Master Boot Record instalieren? -> Ja / Nein / Zurück
<bekks> Bei einer Standardinstallation wird man gefragt wohin man den installieren will. Ich sage das jetzt zum dritten und letzten Mal.
<iCarly> Naja, man wird ja auch nicht gefragt. Es wird ein Vorschlag für die Installation von GRUB gemacht, den der geneigte Beginner gerne mal so akzeptiert, ohne die Sinnhaftigkeit zu hinterfragen. Wenn ich mich recht an meine erste Installation erinnere.
<bekks> iCarly: BEi mehr als einem verfpgbaren Device wird man durchaus gefragt.
<micky2> Kann das damit zu tun haben dass im Bot Menü zuerst vom USB Stick gebootet wird. Oder damit dass ich den MBR vor der Installation gelöscht habe?
<micky2> *boot menü
<iCarly> Aha.
<bekks> micky2: Wie hast du den MBR denn gelöscht?
<micky2> per Desinfect Live (Ubuntu) CD und da per Command line: sudo dd if= ......
<bekks> die "......." sind wichtig.
<micky2> http://forum.chip.de/viren-trojaner-wuermer/faq-thinkpoint-entfernen-1443209-page2.html#post8738501
<micky2> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<bekks> Wie schön schwachsinnig, den MBR mit urandom zu übebrschreiben.
<bekks> Ich hätte es wissen müssen, dass da nur Müll steht, als ich die Domain las.
<TheInfinity> bekks: und er dürfte sich damit auch erfolgreich die partitionierung (teil)geschrottet haben, oder?
<bekks> Natürlich. bs=512
<TheInfinity> eben.
<micky2> was ist kaputt?
<bekks> Deswegen ja, ich hätte wissen müssen dass da nur Schwachsinn steht, als ich die Domain las.
<TheInfinity> micky2: darfst die hdd komplett neu aufbauen. have fun. :D
<bekks> micky2: Du hast Dir mit dem Befehl nicht nur den MBR sondern auch die komplette Partitionierung zerballert.
<micky2> wird die partitionierung nicht bei jeder Neuinstallation von welchem OS auch immer neu gemacht?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Wieso sollte sie.
<jokrebel_> \o/ U did it wrong
<micky2> Ich hab das vorher schon gemacht und erfolgreich ein neus Windows auf die gleiche Platte instaliert
<bekks> Windows ist uns EGAL.
<micky2> ein xubuntu auch schon.
<bekks> Und bei keinem *ubuntu ist man gezwungen die Partitionierung neu zu machen.
<Rochvellon> auch nicht bei windows
<jokrebel_> aber nicht mit _dem_ Befehl
<bekks> Also mach endlich eine Standardinstallation.
<bekks> Mit dem Befehl zerballert man sich eine Festplatte. chip.de-Forenscheisse.
<bekks> Und hat auch genau nichts mit Ubuntuinstallationen zu tun.
<micky2> was heißt das? was ist kaputt?
<jokrebel_> bekks: Und das erzähltest Du wann zum ersten mal? Eigentlich könnt das System doch schon lange laufen.
<bekks> micky2: Lies nach. Wir erklärten Dir was der Befehl tut.
<bekks> micky2: Wenn Du nicht lesen willst, dann lass es. Wir sind nicht deine Vorleser.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Vor zwei Tagen.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Man braucht bei einer Standardinstallation etwa 20 Minuten.
<jokrebel_> ++
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: hab mal einen Gastzugang an meiner Fritzbox eingerichtet. Ohne Verschlüssung funktioniert die fragliche Verbindung mit dem Notebook und lubuntu tadellos.
<sprotte24> nun versuch ich mal mit wpa
<micky2> ok. wenn ich jetzt die Standard instalation mache. Muss ich die Festplatte vorher irgendwie "neu aufbauen" wie TheInfinity oben geschrieben hat
<TheInfinity> micky2: partitionstabelle neu aufbauen, alle partitionen neu machen. have fun.
<k1l_> wobei der installer das auch übernimmt
<TheInfinity> joa, muss man halt nur anwählen.
<micky2> und das war der Grund dass das mit dem Grub nicht funktioniert hat?
<bekks> Steht in der Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Und hast Du auch gesagt.
 * bekks hat keine Lust mehr auf diese Zeitverschwendung und das ständige Wiederholen von Gesagtem.
<bekks> Vielleicht hat noch jemand anderes Lust dazu - ich hab alles was zu sagen ist gesagt.
<micky2> jo danke
<micky2> Also dann mach ich die Standard Installation. Frage vorab: Ich hab gelesen (hier oder in einem Ubuntu Forum) dass das Deinstalieren von Programmen dazu führen kann dass ander Teile nicht mehr funktionieren. Ist da was dran?
<k1l_> ja. deswegen sollte man halt wissen was man deinstalliert
<k1l_> wenn ich einfach den xserver deinstalliere muss man sich nicht wundern das der desktop nicht mehr startet. als beispiel
<micky2> Deinstallation aller Anwenderprogramme (wie Media Player, Brennprogram, Gimp etc.) möglich?
<bekks> Möglich ist eine ganze Menge.
<jokrebel_> micky2: Blindes unwissendes Deinstallieren von Unbekanntem kann zu allen möglichen Folgeerscheinungen führen.
<k1l_> micky2: klar. aber wenn du den filemanager deinstallierst funktionert halt alles nicht mehr was damit dran hängt. deswegen: deinstalliere nur was du auch kennst
<micky2> solche dinge eben Media Player, Brennprogram, Gimp etc.
<micky2> ?
<jokrebel_> micky2: Fang doch einfach noch mal neu an und diskutier Dir hier nicht den Wolf (dafür ist der Kanal nämlich eigentlich auch nicht vorgesehn)
<k1l_> micky2: da du eh nur am rumfummeln bist probier es doch einfach aus :)
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: ohen Verschlüssung klappt es gut, schon mit WPA nicht mehr.
<sprotte24> Allerdings funktioniert über den gastzustand das xcht nicht mehr, chromium und firefox aber gut
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Da das inzwischen schon wieder Stunden her ist hab ich über Deine WLAN-Karte nichts mehr offen, sorry. 
<sprotte24> xhat: wer weiß, vielleicht braucht das ja einen Port, der für Gast nicht freigegeben ist.
<bekks> Ich weiß das.
<bekks> Die Vermutung ist Quatsch, das die freigegebenen Ports sich nicht für die User unterscheiden.
<sprotte24> jokrebel_: da kann ich aber nix für, schließlich kam ich erstmal nichtmehr an die Fritzbox ran per WLAN.
<sprotte24> bekks: hast du eine andere Vermutung? Welche?
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Du bist hier seit Dienstag unterwegs und immer wieder lange Zeit verschollen bis dann vielleicht mal spärliche Antworten kommen...
<jokrebel_> sprotte24: Und _Du_ willst ne Lösung. Da kannst Du nicht erwarten, dass sich alle Leute Deine Hardwarespezifikationen Stunden-/Tagelange merken/abspeichern. Sorry. 
<bekks> sprotte24: Da ich dein Problem mit xchat und dem Gastaccount nicht kenne habe ich dazu auch keine Vermutungen.
<dreamon__> Die Fritzboxen man Wlan in letzter Zeit öfters Probleme.. Je nach Model. Mußte auch schon bei einigen auf WPA(TKIP) zurückstellen, damit es sauber lief. 
<bekks> Wer heutezutage noch WPA nutzt, braucht auch gar nicht zu verschlüsseln. WPA ist binnen 60s geknackt.
<dreamon__> Auf dem Land ist das ehr unwahrscheinlich. Ausser man wohnt in einem zig Familienhaus.
<jokrebel_> naja - s muss ja erstmal einer der das kann und die Hardware dazu hat in Empfangsweite sein. Zum kurz mal ausprobieren sollte sowas kein Problem sein.
<dreamon__> Aber was macht man wenn wpa2 nicht stabil läuft?
<bekks> Und deswegen ist das nicht weniger fahrlässig und absolut nicht zu empfehlen.
<sprotte24> bekks: es geht darum, dass mit meinem Notebook ja die LAN-Verbindung sehr gut, die WLAN-Verbindung aber nicht funktioniert. Blockiert nach kurzer Zeit. XCHAT funktioniert dann aber normal.
<sprotte24> Nachdem jokrebel_vorrschlug, mal die WLAN-Verschlüsselung probehalber zu deaktivieren, klappen Chromium und Firefox gut, aber XCHAT findet kein Netzwerk mehr.       
<sprotte24> Selbstverständlich benutze ich WPA2 und sogar einen 63 Zeichen langen Schlüssel.
<sprotte24>                
<bekks> jokrebel_: "Der das kann" - jeder 14 Jährige. "Empfangshardware" - jeder WLAN-Stick, etc.
<bekks> Sich binnen zwei Minuten einen WPA-Knacker im Netz zu suchen ist keine Kunst heutzutage. WPA nutzen ist einfach nur unvorsichtig und grob fahrlässig.
<dreamon__> Mein Samsung Tablet macht z.B. nur streß wenn WPA2 aktiviert ist.
<dreamon__> Dann hilft nur auf WLAN verzichten, oder neue Hardware besorgen :)
<bekks> dreamon__: Das mag sein. Aber das macht WPA kein bisschen empfehlenswerter aus Sicherheitsaspekten.
<subz3r0> proof or it never happened :>
<jokrebel_> bekks: Naja mann kanns auch übertreiben. Es muss ja erstmal jemand feststellen, dass ich für 2 Minuten aus Testzwecken mein WPA2 auf WPA umgestellt hatte. Aber das ist alles ja ziemlich OT.
<sprotte24> mir nutzt WPA eh nix, weil mein Notebook mit ubuntu mobil eingesetzt würde und es bei vorhandem WLAN immer funktionieren sollte.
<subz3r0> wpa nutzt tkip anstatt aes wie wpa2. aber das man es in 60 secs knacken kann wäre mir neu
<bekks> subz3r0: Dann googlee mal wieder ;)
<sprotte24> Subne andere Geschichte ist, ob ich iegendwo wohne, wo es keine weitere WLANs in der Nähe gibt. Und mein Gastzugang schaltet nach 15min automatisch wieder ab.
<sprotte24> subz3r0: 
<Nightwalker2004> Hey Leute, Notebook wieder zerlegt -.- irgendwann schmeiß ich das Ding in die Ecke.... Haben wir zufällig nen Bumblebee Profi hier ?
<bekks> Nightwalker2004: Stell doch mal eine Ubuntufrage :)
<Nightwalker2004> Naja, das läuft ja auf nem Ubuntu... :-D
<bekks> Stell eine konkrete Frage bitte.
<bekks> Ob jemand hier ist, der sich mit etwas auskennt oder nicht, hat nicht viel mit deinem eigentlichen Problem zu tun.
<dreamon__> Nightwalker2004, zerlegt in welchem Sinne?
<sprotte24> So, meine Fritzbox meint für den gastzugang: "[x]Internetanwendungen beschränken: Nur Surfen und Mailen erlaubt "
<sprotte24> Daher ist wohl in der Tat was abgeschaltet, was xchat brauchte
<Nightwalker2004> Folgendes System: nvidia und intel grafikkarte sind drin... deinstallation der Nvidia Grafik und Bumblebee und alles... löschen der xorg.conf... reboot... Notebook fährt wieder hoch, alles ist schick.... apt-get isntall nvidia-331-updates -> apt-get install bumblebee -> alles noch schicker, ich kann sogar zwischen den Grafikkarten wie gewünscht wechseln... solange bis ich das Notebook neu starte oder lightdm restarte... danach fährt meine Grafi
<bekks> Nightwalker2004: Reparier erstmal deine Tastatur, die .-Taste ist heftig kaputt.
<Nightwalker2004> bekks: Okay, hab ich mir vom chatten mal so angewöhnt sorry :-D
<bekks> Nightwalker2004: Und dein Text war zu lang, er ist nach "danach fährt meine Grafi" abgeschnitten.
<dreamon> Nightwalker2004, Genau dieses Problem hab ich auch!!
<dreamon> Welches Ubuntu
<Nightwalker2004> danach fährt meine Grafische Oberfläche zwar hoch, ich kann mich anmelden und habe einen leeren Desktop auf dem nur Teamviewer automatisch startet weil ich den per Wine im Autostart liegen habe ^
<bekks> Nightwalker2004: Da nvidia-331-updates kein Optimus können, zerlegen Sie dein System. Benutz lieber nvidia-prime
<bekks> Nightwalker2004: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten
<Nightwalker2004> dreamon: hatte das problem mit Ubuntu 13.10 schon und bin dann auf 14.04 gewechselt und hab das selbe problem...
<kubine> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Nightwalker2004, Oh. Komisch. 14.04 hab ich mal mit LUbuntu getestet da lief es sauber. Hast du einen Neuinstallation gemacht, bei 14.04?
<Nightwalker2004> bekks: okay, hab es mit prime auch schon probiert, dort habe ich dann erst die nvidia laufen gehabt und sobald ich auf die intel gewechselt habe (per nvidia-settings oder konsole) konnte ich kein X mehr starten.
<dreamon> Ich habs inzwischen aufgegeben. Habe keinen Prime, Bumblebee oder was auch immer verwendet. Leider geht dann auch kein Blender CUDA aber egal.
<bekks> Nightwalker2004: Wieso wechselst du denn? Das Zeug ist doch eigentlich dafür da, dass man nvidia benutzt.
<Nightwalker2004> dreamon: Habe über die 13.10 drüber installiert, da ich mir eigentlich sparen wollte wine nochmal neu einzurichten (diablo 3:15 GB etc... ^^)
<Nightwalker2004> bekks: Prime ist ja eigentlich dafür da im normalbetrieb die kleine zu nutzen um das akku zu schonen und beim zocken oder bildbearbeitung auf die nvidia umzuschalten. so hat er das zumindest unter windows gemacht.
<Rochvellon> 3,15 gb? wie süß wow belegt schon 20 gb ;)
<Nightwalker2004> 15 gb... ;-)
<dreamon> Nightwalker2004, Hier lief das bis vor ca einem 1/2 Jahr tadellos mit 12.04 und dann kam ein update und es war vorbei.
<Rochvellon> Nightwalker2004: mit pol kannst du wunderbar dir das einrichten und auch sichern, so dass du das backup nur neu einspielen musst
<Rochvellon> ups, ot
<Nightwalker2004> Rochvellon: trotzdem müsste ich neu installieren, wäre aber auch meine nächste Idee gewesen ;-)
<dreamon> Nightwalker2004, Welche Nvidia ist bei dir verbaut? Hier -> NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 635M]
<Nightwalker2004> Stutzig macht mich nur allgemein das es nach dem Installieren solange flüssig läuft bis X restartet.
<Nightwalker2004> 650M
<Nightwalker2004> und nach jedem neustart nvidia und bumblebee neu installieren finde ich bei linux auch nicht unbedingt die musterlösung...
<Nightwalker2004> huch, da war mein Punkt wieder :-D
<dreamon> Nightwalker2004, Nach komplettinstallation Lubuntu lief hier. Merkwürig
<Nightwalker2004> hm, dann werd ich wohl doch mal neu installieren müssen. Vielleicht behebt sich das Problem dann von selber.
<dreamon> Ich hab Lubuntu14.04 mal ein paar Tage getestet.. Da lief es bei mir.
<Haraldo> Xubuntu 14.04 bei einer GT 540m einwandfrei.
<Nightwalker2004> dreamon: ich versuch mal :-) Dann wünsche ich noch einen schöner Osterabend und vielleicht sieht man sich später ja nochmal wieder wenn ich neu installiert habe :-)
<guest3409> Kennt sich jemand gut mit der Systemverschlüsselung mit VLM und LUKS aus und könnte mir da weiterhelfen?
<jokrebel_> !meta > guest3409 
<bekks> guest3409: Welche wirkliche Frage hast Du denn?
<guest3409> Bin noch ganz am Anfang und muss Partitionen erstellen.
<guest3409> Primäre oder erweiterte Partition
<bekks> Was hast Du _eigentlich_ vor?
<jokrebel_> guest3409: Wenn Du insgesamt mit 4 Stück auskommst langt primär.
<guest3409> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Verschluesselung-der-Partition
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guest3409> Hier kommt bei mir "/dev/sda3 existiert nicht oder ist vor Zugriffen geschützt"
<subz3r0> achte drauf, dass du den XTS modus nutzt und kein CBC mehr!
<guest3409> sda3 existiert aber und ist auch ausgehängt
<jokrebel_> ...oO( immer diese Verschlüsselei )
<ppq> guest3409, der ubuntu installer kann die komplette partitionierung für dich übernehmen, inkl. LVM-einrichtung usw
<guest3409> Möchte gerne manuell partitionieren :D
<ppq> guest3409, du musst dich da eigentlich gar nicht näher mit auseinandersetzen. ist für einsteiger auch ziemlich kompliziert
<guest3409> Um das System besser zu verstehen, setze ich mich gerne etwas näher mit auseinander...
<NTQ1> Kann man es bei gnome-shell irgendwie ändern, dass modale Fenster immer irgendwie in der Mitte des Hauptfensters gefangen sind? Dann kann man das nämlich nie zur Seite schieben um hinten dran etwas zu lesen.
<bekks> NTQ1: Nein. Das ist eine Fenstereigenschaft, die man "modal" nennt.
<ppq> guest3409, löblich :)
<NTQ1> bekks: Falsch. Modal impliziert nicht, dass man das modale Fenster nicht verschieben kann. Und wenn man es versucht, veschiebt sich das Elternfenster mit. Das ist allenfalls idiotisch und völlig benutzerunfreundlich.
<guest3409> Frage: Bei lvcreate möchte ich den restlichen Speicher nutzen. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass der gesamte noch verfügbare Speicher genutzt wird?
<bekks> Ja, die Option nennt sich -l und ist in "man lvcreate" beschrieben.
<guest3409> root und home brauchen beide ext4 oder?
<subz3r0> nein
<subz3r0> es ist dir überlassen, welches filesystem du nutzt
<guest3409> aber standard ist ext4?
<k1l_> ja
<guest3409> Nochmal eine Frage: Bei der Installation, muss man da "Meine persönlichen Dateien verschlüsseln" auswählen, wenn man das manuell mit LUKS/VLM macht?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> "Meine persönlichen Dateien verschlüsseln" steht für ein ecryptfs-verschlüsseltes $HOME des angelegten Users.
<guest3409> Danke
<guest3409> Kann man nach der Installation eigentlich irgendwie testen, ob die manuelle Partitionierung mit Verschlüsselung (LUKS/VLM) ohne Fehler geklappt hat?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> wenn er bootet, hat alles geklappt
<guest3409> Hier fragt er ja nach dem Passatz: cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain64 -s 512 luksFormat /dev/sdX2
<guest3409> habe da einmal was eingegeben, wusste aber nicht, was das heißt
<guest3409> habe daraufhin denselben befehl nochmal eingegeben, aber mit anderem passatz
<guest3409> Ist das jetzt nur 1x vorhanden mit dem zuletzt eingegebenen Passsatz?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> der befehl überschreibt alles was auf der gerätedatei ist
<ppq> wobei ne, das ist falsch formuliert
<ppq> es ist immer nur das zuletzt eingegebene gültig
<guest3409> Muss ich dann im Nachhinein noch irgendwas machen (z. B. den zuerst eingegebenen Passsatz löschen?) oder kann ich alles so lassen?
<ppq> kannst alles so lassen
<guest3409> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Das bringt mich echt weiter.
<guest3409> Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#etc-crypttab-editieren
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guest3409> Wo finde ich denn Volume-ID
<ppq> Zuerst muss die UUID der verschlüsselten Partition ermittelt werden. Das geschieht mit folgendem Befehl:                blkid /dev/sdX2 
<ppq> steht da doch ;)
<guest3409> Die UUID hab ich schon
<guest3409> aber jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter :D
<guest3409> Ich weiß nicht was ich in etc/crypttab einfügen soll
<guest3409> was ich editieren soll
<guest3409> Bis jetzt steht da nur <target name> <source device> <key file> <options> drin
<ppq> steht doch alles im wiki. erst der name, dann UUID=blub, dann none, dann luks
<guest3409> @ppq: Einfach in die zweite Zeile darunter?
<ppq> ja
<guest3409> echo "lukslvm UUID=<VOLUME_ID> none luks" >> /etc/crypttab 
<guest3409> Das hier funktioniert nicht
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<jokrebel_> guest3409: Ohne mich jetzt damit auszukennen. Du hast aber schon "<VOLUME_ID>" durch den passenden Wert ersetzt?
<jokrebel_> mal abgesehn davon dass "funktioniert nicht" keine Zielführende Fehlerbeschreibung ist ;-)
<guest3409> @jokrebel: Sorry. ;) Habe es mit dem richtigen Wert eingetippt und dann habe ich die Datei angeguckt, finde dort aber keien Veränderung?
<bekks> Bist du in einem chroot?
<guest3409> Ja
<guest3409> folgendes gebe ich ein: sudo echo "lukslvm UUID=NUMMER none luks" >> /etc/crypttab
<guest3409> Dann schaue ich im Explorer in den Ordner und öffne die Datei. Dort hat sich aber nichts verändert
<bekks> 14Das kann nicht funktionieren.
<dasjoe> Jo, das funktioniert so nicht
<bekks> echo ""lukslvm UUID=NUMMER none luks" | sudo tee -a /etc/crypttab
<bekks> echo "lukslvm UUID=NUMMER none luks" | sudo tee -a /etc/crypttab
<guest3409> im Wiki steht ">>"
<bekks> Das mag sein. Aber der BEfehl ist falsch.
<bekks> guest3409: Kannst Du mir bitte mal die URL geben von dem Artikel?
<guest3409> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#etc-crypttab-editieren
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<micky2> Ich habe Lubuntu instaliert!
<dasjoe> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
<micky2> haha
<micky2> sehr gut
<bekks> guest3409: Im Wiki steht auch nichts von sudo.
<bekks> guest3409: Wieso benutzt du an der Stelle denn sudo?
<bekks> guest3409: Du bist innerhalb des chroot bereits root, da braucht man kein sudo, und der Befehl aus dem Wiki funktioniert problemlos.
<ring0> wenn ich "rsync -aP user@ip:/path ." im lan ausführe, kann ich mir guten gewissens die angabe der remote shell mit -e sparen?
<bekks> ring0: Ja.
<guest3409> @bekks: Habs jetzt nicht benutzt, die Datei ändert sich aber trotzdem nicht.
<bekks> Dann hast du weiter oben irgendetwas ausgelassen.
<ring0> bekks, hervorragend, danke
<guest3409> weiter oben habe ich ja sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash eingegeben
<bekks> Und irgendetwas ausgelassen, vorher, sonst hätte der Befehl eine Änderung in /etc/crypttab im chroot zur Folge.
<guest3409> das komische ist aber, dass "blkid /div/sdXX" funktioniert
<bekks> Wieso ist das komisch?
<martin87> servus
<martin87> kann mir jemand helfen  ??
<k1l_> vielleicht
<guest3409> @bekks: "Die Datei kann nicht zum Schreiben geöffnet werden"
<martin87> es geht darum habe mir jetzt ubuntu 14.04 drauf gezogen auf meinem laptop läuft alles wunderbar auch die grafikkarte aber habe andauernt hängende fenster oder beim scrollen störungen
<bekks> guest3409: Ja, richtig. Das sagte ich vorhin ja schon. Irgendwo hast du weiter oben etwas vergessen, so dass die Datei nicht zum Schreiben geöffnet werden kann.
<guest3409> @bekks: Was könnte das sein?
<bekks> Falsch gemounted, irgendeine Mountoption vergessen, etc. - darauf würde ich tippen.
<guest3409> Jep, keine Berechtigung
<guest3409> Wenn ich nur wüsste, warum
<fred``> nabend - ich versuche meine cpu frequenz einzustellen - mir fehlt allerdings als root die berechtigung dazu ?! http://pastebin.com/AYtBjcBa .hab eben frisch auf trusty upgedated
<kubine> Title: fred@box:~$ echo 1400000 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<curious_cat> Guten Abend!
<curious_cat> Ich habe eine schnelle Frage bzgl. eines Systemupdates, zu dem meine Google-Suche kein Ergebnis brachte: Kann ich ein Ubuntu 12.10 durch editieren der sources.list an die Quellen von 14.04 hängen? Quasi den Weg gehen, den Debian ermöglicht?
<martin87> also kann mir keiner helfen bei meinem problem 
<martin87> ??
<fred``> curious_cat : klar
<k1l_> curious_cat: das ist nicht wirklich supportet
<fred``> aber du kannst auch den std pfad nehmen
<k1l_> nutze den update-manager oder do-release-upgrade. allerdings musst du von 12.10 zu 13.04 zu 13.10 und dann zu 14.04 gehen. da wäre ein reinstall schon schneller
<curious_cat> Also einfach nur überall quantal durch trusty ersetzen, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade laufen lassen und über das neue System freuen?
<k1l_> curious_cat: wie ich sagte, das ist nicht der ubuntu weg. wenn es schief geht nicht hier meckern kommen :)
<curious_cat> Der Weg über 13.04 fällt doch weg, weil dessen Supportzeitraum kürzer ausfiel und die Repos weg sein dürften - oder irre ich mich da?
<curious_cat> Keine Sorge, das geht natürlich auf meine Kappe. :-)
<k1l_> curious_cat: du irrst
<k1l_> die quellen sind noch erreichbar, auch wenn es keine updates in den quellen mehr gibt
<curious_cat> Ah, das ist gut zu wissen. Vielen Dank!
<curious_cat> Damit weiß ich, was ich wissen muss und bin soweit bedient. Einen schönen Abend noch! :-)
<guest3409> So. Habe jetzt nochmal einen Befehl eingetippt. Als Antwort sprang folgendes raus: "lukslvm UUID=Nummer       none        luks"
<guest3409> Muss ich da manuell die crypttab-Datei bearbeiten?
<guest3409> Muss das Terminal im / verzeichnis geöffnet werden?
<PeekRun> ist noch ein netzwerk spezi wach?
<playx> nabend. irgendwie flackert mein bildschiurm stellenweise unscharf, je nachdem welches fenster ich auf habe und was ich gerade mit der maus berühre. also alles im hintergrunf wabbert verschwommen. kennt wer da hilfe?
<playx> hier als beispiel: http://postimg.org/image/yr4ahetnd/
<kubine> Title: View image: blurry (at postimg.org)
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-13
<chuckboris> hat jemand schon den Kernel 4.0 in Betrieb? Der ist heute fertig!
<apollo13> chuckboris: ja und? das ist genauso spannend (oder nicht) wie jedes 3.x release :p
<chuckboris> tolle Antwort...ob spannend oder nicht nützt mir nichts. 
<apollo13> chuckboris: naja, was soll dir nützen? in nem normalen ubuntu release wird der erstmal nicht reinkommen
<apollo13> sprich für kernel 4.0 sachen bist hier falsch, eher ubuntu-next…
<chuckboris> in wie fern wird er nicht aufgenommen? Gibt es irgendwo etwas zum Nachlesen der Gründe dazu? 
<chuckboris> aber Danke für den Tipp mit next :) 
<apollo13> er wird schon aufgenommen, aber nicht ins aktuelle release für das es hier support gibt…
<apollo13> er kommt möglicherweise in 15.10 oder 16.04
<chuckboris> 15.04 auch nicht... hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht 
<chuckboris> dann bestimmt 15.10
<leszek> neuer kernel bedeutet meist neue Probleme
<leszek> deshalb lieber auf 4.0.x warten
<chuckboris> Das ist richtig....und daher dachte ich frag mal nach ob Ihn hier jemand in Betrieb hat ;) Gibt ja immer und überall so leutchen die probieren
<apollo13> chuckboris: ich kenne die ubuntu policies nicht, aber ich würde in 15.10 auf 3.19 setzen
<apollo13> chuckboris: ja ich hab ihn in betrieb, aber das hat dann wohl kaum was mit ubuntu support zu tun -- vor allem wo ich kein ubuntu hab ;)
<chuckboris> was Betreibst Du wenn man fragen darf? Debian Variation aber doch sicherlich? oder bist auf Centos etc...Unterwegs
<apollo13> och, debian, centos, aix und ein paar ubuntu kisten
<leszek> bleeding edge
<apollo13> leszek: nennt sich integration testing
<dadrc> apollo13 benutzt nur LFS.
<apollo13> niemals! :þ
<leszek> aix ist vor allen dingen bleeding :P
<apollo13> das ist selbst mir zu doof
<apollo13> leszek: bleeding auf jeden fall, edge vlt nicht :( 
<apollo13> nur blute eher ich wenn ich damit was tun muss^^
<leszek> :)
<apollo13> aber wenn die maschinen mal rennen: aix rockt alles weg, die dinger sind rock solid
<k1l> chuckboris: wenn du neue kernel testen willst schau die die mainline kernel an. da ubuntu releases rausbringt und vor dem release einen freeze macht wirds den 4er frühstens in 15.10 geben und somit auch erst danach als backports kernel fürs 14.04er pointrelease
<uniX67> gruß an alle. problem: LVM partitionstabelle ist out of order. möchte gerne das problem beheben. erbitte tatkräftige "remote"-unterstützung.
<uniX67> bin unsicher ob das problem richtig bestimmt wurde
<uniX67> es kann sein dass die diagnose falsch ist
<chuckboris> k1l werde ich mal in Betracht ziehen...Danke dir
<geser> uniX67: wie hat sich das Problem dargestellt?
<uniX67> laptop eingeschalltet. der boot vorgang geriet in einer art schleife.
<dadrc> live-cd booten, logs suchen, würd ich vorschlagen
<uniX67> dadrc: moment...
<uniX67> grundstätzliche frage: muss ich den laptop neu starten, um die logs generiert zu bekommen? oder die, die ich in /var/log sehe, richtig sind? boot.log & dmesg
<dadrc> das sind schon die richtigen, wenn du auf die platte gewechselt hast und nicht die vom livesystem anguckst
<uniX67> dadrc: welche log ist aussagekräftig genug? gibt es viele...
<dadrc> dmesg ist meistens ein guter anfang
<dadrc> syslog auch
<uniX67> gibt es auch, ja
<dadrc> pack die beiden mal in einen pastebin
<uniX67> dadrc: 1. syslog
<uniX67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815277/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> dadrc: 2. boot.log
<k1l> die logs vom live system helfen nur nicht. du musst die platte mounten und dort die logs hernehmen.
<uniX67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815292/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> k1l: ist der HD jetzt nicht gemounted? im nautilus ist er zu sehen? 
<uniX67> also die live-cd generiet eigene logs. 
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Die sind aber nicht weiter von Interesse
<uniX67> dadrc: ich wieß nicht, wie ich die richtigen gereriere. als sudo: mount/dev/sda2?
<uniX67> dadrc: sda1=boot
<dadrc> uniX67, einfach im Nautilus auf die Platte klicken, dann auf der Platte in var/log wechseln und die Logs von da kopieren
<uniX67> dadrc: hab ich. moment. in der reihenfolge:
<uniX67> 1.boot.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815346/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> 2.1. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815352/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> 2.2 syslog1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815355/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> das sieht irgendwie alles sauber aus :/
<uniX67> aber was fehlt ist syslog von gestern abend... ca 19 uhr... wo das problem aufgetreten ist
<uniX67> frage: wenn ich neustart mache, generiert sich eine neue AKTUELLE syslog?
<dadrc> jo
<apollo13> wenn er die root partition nicht mountet gibts auch kein syslog
<dadrc> guter punkt.
<uniX67> also?
<dadrc> Wenn er nicht bis dahin kommt …
<dadrc> Wie weit kommt er denn?
<apollo13> in die busybox gehen und debuggen anfangen
<uniX67> busybox?
<uniX67> also gestern habe ich nur mitbekommen, dass ERROR bei ... tabelle aufgetretten war. sda... irgendwas...
<uniX67> kann man sich diesen bericht anschauen?
<apollo13> nein
<uniX67> der muss doch irgendwo liegen...
<uniX67> :-(
<apollo13> ja im memory
<uniX67> schad
<dadrc> Kann ja nirgends gespeichert werden, weil die Platte nicht will
<dadrc> Im Notfall einen "Screenshot" machen, mitm Handy :>
<apollo13> aber in der busybox sollte dmesg gehen
<uniX67> soll ich vielleicht dmsg anzeigen?
<uniX67> dmEsg
<uniX67> aber eigentlich schwachsinn
<uniX67> oder?
<uniX67> wird auch veraltet und nicht aktuell sein
<uniX67> apollo13: was ich eine busybox?
<uniX67> wo finde ich sie?
<apollo13> normalerweise sollte dich das ding bei fehlern reindroppen
<apollo13> aber so oder so wennst auf ner livecd bist versuch mal das lvm manuell zu assemblen, wenns da keine fehler gibt bist auf nem guten weg
<uniX67> wie assemble ich lvm? kann ich das mit einem befehl anstossen?
<apollo13> naja, halt mehr oder weniger pvscan, pvs, vgscan, vgs, vgchange -ay und dann halt mal schaun was da so ist…
<apollo13> lies dir aber lieber die manpages zu den dingern durch
<uniX67> wo befindet sich der LOST+FOUND verzeichnis?
<apollo13> ??
<apollo13> was hat das damit zu tun
<uniX67> vielleicht wurde dort etwas nutzliches abgelegt?
<koegs> uniX67: fängst du wieder an nicht auf die leute zu hören?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> dort wird genau gar nix abgelegt
<apollo13> außerdem ist es lost+found (sic)
<uniX67> apollo13:  dann gehe ich die sachen durch: pvscan, pvs, vgscan, vgs, vgchange -ay
<uniX67> apollo13: pvscan http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815444/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> apollo13: pvs http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815453/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> apollo13: vgscan http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815459/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> apollo13: vgs http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815467/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> uhm, ich meinte damit nicht dass ich die alle sehen will :þ
<apollo13> du sollst dir die anschauen und entsprechend ausführen was nötig ist^^
<apollo13> mir reicht wenn du sagst ob nach vgchange -ay alles so ist wie es sein soll
<uniX67> apollo13: vgchange -ay http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815505/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> aus meiner sicht JA
<apollo13> kein grund zu schreien
<uniX67> sorry
<apollo13> dann mounte dir das system nach /mnt bau das initramfs neu und reboote und schau dann dass du die fehlermeldung mitschreibst/fotografierst
<uniX67> system nach /mnt mounten? autsch... 
<uniX67> gibt es dafür einen befehl?
<apollo13> eine ganze reihe
<uniX67> :-))
<apollo13> so wie zb im wiki zur widerherstellung von grub beschrieben ist
<apollo13> aber nachdenken was du tust und nicht einfach blind befehle abtippen
<uniX67> ah, da war ich heute..
<uniX67> moment
<uniX67> apollo13: der beschreibung GRUB soll im MBR derselben Platte - also /dev/sda - installiert werden. bei mir laut fdisk -l ist das nicht der fall.
<apollo13> wann hab ich gesagt, dass du grub neu installieren sollst?! außerdem zeigt dir fdisk -l nicht an wo grub installiert ist
<uniX67> apollo13: ah, ok.. weiter lesen.. moment
<uniX67> apollo13: Methode 5: GRUB wiederherstellen bei Benutzung von LVM - das ist doch bei mir der fall, oder?
<apollo13> *sigh*
<apollo13> grub interessiert hier aktuell keinen, oder hast du ein problem mit grub?
<uniX67> zitat: <apollo13> so wie zb im wiki zur widerherstellung von grub beschrieben ist
<apollo13> uniX67: ja, den teil von "system nach /mnt" mounten -- der ist dort auch beschrieben, heißt aber jetzt nicht dass du grub widerherstellen sollst
<apollo13> tu doch lesen was ich schreib…
<uniX67> ups. momento.
<uniX67> apollo13: also die LV einbinden
<uniX67> und es gibt 3 davon: /root, /home, /swap
<uniX67> mount /dev/mapper/vg-root /mnt/ubuntu/root 
<uniX67> mount /dev/mapper/vg-home /mnt/ubuntu/home
<uniX67> mount /dev/mapper/vg-swap /mnt/ubuntu/swap
<uniX67> und
<uniX67> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu/boot 
<uniX67> boot-partition einbinden
<uniX67> ist die vorgehensweise richtig?
<DerRaiden> Ich hab da nen kleines problem mit meinem neuen Acer Laptop. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch Antergos installiert hier hatte sich nach dem Herunterfahren ddas Gerät abgeschaltet bzw. nach einleiten des Rebootes neugestartet. Jetzt wollte ich mal Ubuntu Mate 15.04 Testen, hier Funktionieren die genannten sachen nicht. Auch Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 zeigt das selbe Symptom. Ein eintrag in grub mit noapic half nicht.
<uniX67> apollo13: muss es dabei der schritt vollzogen werden: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu?
<uniX67> apollo13: wieso erstelle ich ein mnt/ubuntu verzeicchnis?
<uniX67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815915/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniX67> was mache ich bei der GEQUIRRRRLTEN SCHEISSE falsch!!!!
<k1l> was sagt denn der wiki artikel zu "mount"?
<k1l> ich dachte du wolltest lernen und lesen?
<uniX67> welchen artikel sollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll sich den lesen
<uniX67> einer sagt grub
<k1l> ich zitiere mal wieder aus der wiki seite, die du ja nicht gelesen hast: "Um ein Dateisystem einhängen zu können, muss zuerst ein Einhängepunkt (Mountpunkt) vorhanden sein."
<uniX67> und verwiest mich dahi
<uniX67> n
<uniX67> anderer fragt nach mount
<k1l> uniX67: stellst du dich extra so dumm?
<uniX67> nein, aber unter support stelle ich mir folgender vor:
<k1l> uniX67: du willst doch mount benutzen und hast zu mount eine frage. also guck in die wiki seite (oder in die manpage) von mount.
<uniX67> mach 1.
<uniX67> mach 2
<uniX67> mach 3
<k1l> haha
<k1l> uniX67: endlich bist du mal ehrlich und sagst, dass du nur einfach befehle hingerotzt haben willst weil du keinen bock auf lernen oder lesen hast. 
<uniX67> meine fressse .... ein enfaches problem... und die quellerei geht doch schon seit 2 tagen
<uniX67> genauso wie mit tor-button
<k1l> aber das gibst hier nicht. hier gibts hilfe zur selbsthilfe. du suchst bezahlten support. also nimm geld in die hand und bezahl wen damit er deine arbeit macht
<k1l> ganz im ernst: installier einfach ein ubuntu neu. ohne lvm, oder schnickschnack dem die nicht verstehen wirst. einfach ein normales ubuntu. 
<uniX67> du liegst falsch. ich kenne die denkweise. bezahlten support und der ganze kram. in meine abteilung, die ich jahrelang geleitet habe, war ich mit genau diesem problem konfrontiert.
<k1l> und wenn du dann wieder ein cooles howto siehst "hey hier das coole zeug, das brauchst du unbedingt". dann liest du dich erstmal in das thema ein damit du weißt was du da machst. und nicht hinterher rumheulst, dass dein system kaputt ist.
<uniX67> besonders IT leute sind da auf dem auge blind
<uniX67> gena. sehr wahrscheinlich ist das problem in 15 sec. gelöst, aaaaaaaaaaaber nein...
<k1l> uniX67: zahl mir 150euro die stunde und dann bete ich dir vor was du machen musst. sonst arbeite ich weiter und zeige dir den lösungsweg und du musst aber selber einarbeiten. weil du sollst ja beim nächsten mal nicht wieder herkommen müssen sondern wissen wie du das problem löst
<uniX67> lies dies, lies das... und vielleicht doch noch dies und jenet....
<uniX67> toll
<uniX67> klaasse argumetation... was machst du den hier? verdienst du hier geld, oder supportest du? und dann wenn? die jenigen die eigentlich support NICHT brauchen? 
<uniX67> toll
<LetoThe2nd> uniX67: jetzt ist wieder gut, bitte.
<uniX67> ich smeiss mich weg
<LetoThe2nd> uniX67: offensichtlich ist gerade niemand da, der dir assistieren kann/will/sonstwas.
<uniX67> let
<LetoThe2nd> uniX67: das tut mir dann leid, aber ist nichts das sich jetzt durch mehr getexte lösen liesse. also, bitte mal durchatmen, und später wieder versuchen. danke.
<uniX67> LetoThe2nd: ah, merke ich gerade seit 4 wochen
<LetoThe2nd> tut mir leid zu hören, aber es ändert nichts an der lage. wenn hier keiner helfen kann oder will, hast du keinen anspruch darauf. sorry.
<uniX67> LetoThe2nd: ich denke Du liegst falsch. ich merke schon, ob jemand nicht hilft, weil er es nicht kann. das kann ich schon unterscheiden von einer perversen art der dezenten hinweisung auf mangelhaftes know-how.
<LetoThe2nd> dann tuts mir leid, ich habs cersucht.
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> uniX67: Du darfst Dich nun mal ein wenig abkuehlen,d raussen
<dreamon_> was macht man wenn man gerade keinen Fenstermanager am laufen hat und noch einen Wichtigen Process am laufen hat. Ich hab aus gewohnheit auf minimieren geklickt. Nun ist das Fenster weg, aber es läuft noch im Hintergrund.. 
<LetoThe2nd> für nen shellprozess: reptyr. für gui-krempel, keine ahnung, ausser warten und abschätzen wie "wichtig" der prozess wirklich ist.
<DerRaiden> hat keiner ne idee zu meinem roblem? :|
<dreamon_> Dumm gelaufen. nur wegen diesem minimieren geklicke.. nicht mal alt+tab geht.. 
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, haha.. ich habs gefunden. Nur in der Konsole "unity" eingeben. :)
<tm_ebis> oder STRG+ALT+F1 -> einloggen -> Prozess beenden
<dreamon_> tm_ebis, Wollte ihn ja nicht beenden.. sondern weiter damit arbeiten.
<tm_ebis> dreamon_, achso sorry, dann hatte ich die Frage falsch interpretiert
<mnass> moin - http://pastebin.com/uH1P2v93 - Ist die Swap Parition bei mir eingebunden? Der zeigt 0 an bei Gesamt .. das is irgendwie komisch oder?
<kubine> mnass: Title: Gesamt Belegt Frei Gemeinsam Puffer Cache Speicher: 16290592 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dreamon>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10817463/ -> Ich werde gerade mit diesen Fehlern tod geschlagen. Kann ich das irgendwie fixen?
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> habs im griff
<DerRaiden> hat hier jemand ahnung von ubuntu mit uefi installieren?
<ring0> mnass, vielleicht "swap on". hast du mal hier geguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swap-anlegen
<kubine> ring0: Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> DerRaiden, frag einfach. was ist denn das problem?
<ring0> DerRaiden, pauschal könnte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement für dich interessant sein
<DerRaiden> ich habe hier ein acer laptop mit uefi und wollte ubuntu-mate installieren, im legacy modus geht es aber er geht beim herunterfahren nicht aus... im uefi modus habe ich folgende partitionen erstellt:
<kubine> ring0: Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DerRaiden> efi-boot ( hier hat der installer efi files hinterlegt) eine root partition und eine home partition
<DerRaiden> auf der root partition hat der installer einen boot ordner erstellt mit grub
<DerRaiden> nach der installation und reboot sagt er no disc found
<ring0> hm. hast du im bios das bootmedium auf deine platte geändert?
<DerRaiden> ich hatte vorher antergos als uefi installiert das lief ohne probleme
<DerRaiden> ich kann auch im bios nur uefi an oder aus schalten, und secure mode aus oder an aber das half auch nicht
<DerRaiden> ist nur ein insyde bios da geht nicht viel
<ring0> kann man da nicht einstellen, wovon gebootet werden soll?
<Mundus> Hi,
<Mundus> nach dem Anmelden auf Ubuntu 14.04 erhalte ich bei meiner Kennung immer den Hinweis
<Mundus> System Program Problems Detect
<Mundus> Wie kann ich den Fehler finden und beheben?
<DerRaiden> doch das schon
<DerRaiden> aber da steht die ssd schon ganz oben
<ring0> DerRaiden, bei "no disc found" würde ich auf nämlich auf das dvd-laufwerk tippen
<ring0> ach so, na dann :)
<DerRaiden> und im boot menü vom efi wird die platte aber nicht angezeigt
<DerRaiden> das problem hatte ich bei antergos auch
<ring0> das ist komisch
<DerRaiden> da hatte ich de platte mit mbr formatiert
<DerRaiden> aber bei ubuntu kann man das im installer ja nicht direkt einstellen das er gpt machen soll
<ring0> bei manuell partitionieren sollte das auch gehen
<DerRaiden> da kann ich nur neue partitionstabelle erstellen, keine auswahl welche art
<ring0> welche iso nimmst du denn?
<DerRaiden> ubuntu mate 15.04 beta 2 hatte ich genommen
<DerRaiden> ich fahre sie gerade nochmal im virtualbox hoch
<ring0> bei betas kann es natürlich durchaus sein, dass der installer noch fehlschlägt. aber da wissen die jungs in #ubuntu-de+1 mehr bescheid
<DerRaiden> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3956/5ok6aco4_jpg.htm das rscheint bei Prtitionsauswahl sonstige
<kubine> DerRaiden: Title: ubumate.JPG - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<ring0> jo, zuerst neue partitionstabelle, dann partitionen hinzufügen
<ring0> bei + - ändern
<DerRaiden> jo
<DerRaiden> und wenn ich im efi modus hochlade habe ich zwei zusätzliche arten.... efi-boot und bios-boot
<DerRaiden> bei ersteller efi boot partition sind die efi files dort drin und grub auf der root partition
<DerRaiden> ansonsten würde ich einfach mal austesten wenn ubuntu die partition selbst vor nimmt was er dann alles wie erstellt
<ring0> hab mal nachgeguckt
<ring0> ich hab eine bios-boot
<ring0> dann wird auch entsprechend ein gpt erstellt
<DerRaiden> und wofür ist die efi-boot
<ring0> wenn man statt der alten bios methode efi nutzen will. z.b. mit secure boot
<ring0> ist hier eigentlich ganz gut erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen
<kubine> ring0: Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pausiert> hi
<pausiert> ich habe ein ubuntu 14.10 frisch installiert und die gesamte festplatte verschlüsselt. beim neustart bleibt der bildschirm nach dem grub schwarz. bis ich auf die linke pfeiltaste drücke und im "terminal modus" das passwort eingebe. nach einem weiteren linkdruck erscheint dann auch die grafische eingabe. ideen warum die nicht automatisch startet?
<mnass> ring0, in der fstab war ne falsche UUID eingetragen
<mnass> Hat sich alles geklärt
<ring0> mnass, hihi
<DerRaiden> genau diese dateien werden auch angelegt in /efi/ubuntu
<DerRaiden> ich kann dann im bios unter secure boot die files auch auswählen aber ist es denn auch richtig das grub totzdem auf der root partiton liegt und nicht auf der efi partition ?
<ring0> DerRaiden, wenn du efi nutzt soll /efi/ angelegt werden ja, sonst nein
<DerRaiden> so hatte ich das
<DerRaiden> auf der lagen dann die efi files mehr nicht
<ring0> grub soll auf die root partiton liegen, sofern du keine separate /boot partition hast
<DerRaiden> so war das auch
<DerRaiden> wenn ich die efi partition anlege müsste er ja dann auch gpt tabelle erstellen
<ring0> wieso nimmst du nicht bios-boot einfach?
<DerRaiden> ist bios-boot denn auch für efi?
<ring0> du hast den artikel nicht gelesen, ne? ;)
<DerRaiden> doch mom
<DerRaiden> ^^
<DerRaiden> vlt zu schnell
<ring0> es gibt auch eine ganze themenseite dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<kubine> ring0: Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DerRaiden> If Ubuntu is installed on a GPT disk (...) create a BIOS-Boot partition (1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag) at the start of its disk. <- das meinste richtig ?
<DerRaiden> die hat mir nämlich gefeht
<DerRaiden> gefehlt
<ring0> jo. grundsätzlich gibt es zwei modi: 1. im "bios" efi aktiviert (eventuell auch secure boot), dann nimmst du die efi-boot
<ring0> 2. im "bios" legacy modus gewählt, dann bios-boot mit dem 1 mb freien speicher, den du gerade gefunden hast ;)
<DerRaiden> erste modi funzt bei mir aber nicht
<DerRaiden> da sagt er ja wie gesagt no disc found
<DerRaiden> uefi aktiviert mit secure boot
<ring0> wenn du unbedingt efi nutzen willst, auf zu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren
<kubine> ring0: Title: EFI Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ich würde aber einfach efi im legacy oder aus nutzen, und modus 2 wählen 
<DerRaiden> da ist mein problem das das acer teil nach herunterfahren nicht abschaltet oder er beim reboot sich aufhängt...... ich hab auch schon acpi=off und noapic im grub eingetragen brachte beides nichts, im englischen channel sagten se dann das einer es mit efi lösen konnte das problem
<DerRaiden> ein etwas blödes problem was ich damit halt habe
<ring0> naja, ich glaub da ist irgendwo ein fehler in deiner konfiguration. wenn du sauber modus 1 oder modus 2 nimmst, geht beides
<DerRaiden> ich probiers morgen nochmal aus hab das gerät jetzt leider auch nicht hier zum weiter testen, aber ich danke dir trotzdem für die mühe
<ring0> gerne
<DerRaiden> wenigstens der usb stick bootet im efi modus mit gp tabelle ^^
<ring0> Mundus, guck mal in /var/crash. da sollten die logfiles sein. zuständig dafür ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport
<kubine> ring0: Title: Apport › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> ring0: Danke.
<Mundus> Wie kann ich das Programm bzw. die Fehlerursache erkennen? Den kompletten Bericht zu pastebin ist wohl kaum zielführend, oder?
<ring0> wenn da nix persönliches drin ist, kannst du das doch mal pasten. vielleicht erkennt es jemand
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10818001/
<kubine> Mundus: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> ja, der unity-greeter hat da einen fehler bei dir wohl. das ist das fenster bei unity, bei dem du dich beim start mit user und passwort anmeldest
<kitikonti> hi
<ring0> Mundus, läuft denn die anmeldung an sich?
<Mundus> ring0: Die Anmeldung läuft aus meiner Sicht problemlos.
<Mundus> Der Hinweis erscheint auch nur bei meiner Nutzerkennung, also alle anderen Nutzer erhalten keine Fehlermeldung.
<kitikonti> ich wollte mit vagrant einen ubuntu server aufsetzen, der host ist ein mac, und die virtualisierung laeuft ueber virtualbox. aufgrund der schlechten performance von den virtual box shared folder wird ja empfohlen das man nfs verwendet, jedoch laeuft das irgend wie nicht so wie ich moechte
<kitikonti> aufgrund von fehlenden berechtigungen kann ich am server in den shared folder so gut wie gar nix machen
<stevieh> na, dann gib halt die richtigen berechtigungen.
<kitikonti> kann ich auch ned
<kitikonti> auch dafuer fehlen mir die berechtigungen
<kitikonti> auch nicht wenn ich sudo verwende
<stevieh> na, das wird doch eher auf der serverseite sein, oder?
<sash_> Machste auch am Host, nicht am Client.
<kitikonti> ja sag ich ja, auf der serverseite kann ich nichts in den shared foldern machen
<stevieh> ok, reden wir von Mac Seite und Ubuntu Seite. Wo kannst du nix machen?
<kitikonti> ubuntu
<sash_> Ja, dann kannst du da halt nichts gegen tun. Wenn bspw. der shared Folder read only für das virtualisierte System ist, dann ist das eben so.
<stevieh> und wer ist der nfs server?
<sash_> Da kannst du aus dem Ubuntu raus nichts gegen machen.
<kitikonti> ich vermute mal das der mac der nfs server ist, aber das kann ich nicht genau sagen wie vagrant das macht
<stevieh> wer mounted denn was wo?
<ring0> Mundus, ok. entweder einen neuen sauberen nutzer anlegen, die daten kopieren oder den fehler ignorieren. kannst die fehlerberichte auch abschalten bei bedarf
<ring0> Mundus, falls du den fehler natürlich melden möchtest, kannst du das gerne tun: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<kubine> ring0: Title: Fehler melden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Mundus, auf launchpad könnte man z.b. auch nach schon vorhandenen fehler bezüglich unity-greeter gucken. oft ist sowas auch schon gemeldet und wird in einer nächsten version gefixt
<kitikonti> stevieh hmm das kann ich nicht sagen, das macht vagrant mit virtual box selbst
<kitikonti> https://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/synced-folders/nfs.html
<kubine> kitikonti: Title: NFS - Synced Folders - Vagrant Documentation (at docs.vagrantup.com)
<kitikonti> so the server is the mac
<stevieh> so isses. Dann musst du das da richtig einstellen. man nfs
<stevieh> und das hat mit sashs einwand IMHO nix zu tun.
<kitikonti> hmm mir kommt das trotzdem etwas komisch vor, kann mir nicht vorstellen das da alle anderen die vagrant/virtualbox/nfs verwenden da auch solche probleme haben
<Mundus> ring0: Ich vermute eher, dass ich bei irgendwelchen "Probier-Aktionen" Einstellungen verstellt habe;). Aber danke für deine Hilfe.
<ring0> Mundus, liegt wohl nicht ganz so fern, ja ;)
<stevieh> kitikonti: das ist ganz normal. Bei den Computas geht nix ab werk...
<kitikonti> stevieh aber grundsaetlich zu nfs, da ich mich damit noch nie befasst habe weil ich bis vor kurzem so und so nur windows hatte, es ist schon moeglich das beide seiten ganz normal in den nfs share arbeiten?
<Guest71246> habe mir eine eigene lightdm konfigurationsdatei angelegt, die aber seltsamerweise nicht beachtet wird unter kubuntu
<stevieh> kitikonti: ja. eine reine frage der Rechte.
<Guest71246> 14.04.2
<apollo13> ganz normal und nfs :þ
<apollo13> dass ich das in einem satz noch erleben darf
<kitikonti> stevieh und wie sieht das auch wenn irgend eine der beiden seiten die besitzer/gruppe der dateien veraendert?
<stevieh> dann sollte der nutzer auf der anderen Seite hoffentlich die passenden Rechte haben ;-)
<stevieh> keine Sorgen, ich muss auf meinem Kodi die Dateien auch immer rektal weglöschen, weil ichs nicht schnalle :-)
<apollo13> wobei das bei nfs eh relativ ist, da es auf die uid geht und das auf beiden seiten ganz andere nutzer sein können
<kitikonti> apollo13 ja das ist so und so auch noch ein problem, aber zumindest mit sudo sollte ich ja trotzdem alles aendern koennen
<apollo13> meh, NFSv4 verwenden
<Anf> Guten Abend, hätte man eine kleine frage, ich hab im Mainboard 4 Sata anschlüsse, davon 2 Schwarze, einen Weißen und einen Blauen, möchte jetzt gerne wissen, welche von den 6GB/s sind, eigendlich sind die Weißen ja immer 6Gb/s und die schwarzen sind meistens immer 3GB/s, aber was ist mit den einen Blauen, kann man das mit Ubuntu und einem Befehl herausfinden? Auf dem Mainboard steht auch nichts unter dem Blauen Anschluss.
<stevieh> anschliessen und bonnie laufen lassen?
<apollo13> dokumentation lesen :þ
<apollo13> außerdem brauchts kein bonnie, smartctl sagt dir schon wie viel der stecker kann und was ausgehandelt wurde
<Anf> Ich hab leider die Papiere von dem PC nicht mehr, und auf dem Mainboard steht auch nicht das Modell. Das ist ja das Problem
<apollo13> hwinfo sollte dir auch das sagen
<Guest71246> Guten Abend, irgendwie wird meine Konfigurationsdatei für Lightdm nicht beachtet?
<dasjoe> Anf: "dmidecode -t baseboard" sollte dir das Mainboard nennen können
<Anf> hwinfo gibt mir fehler aus
<Anf> Ich sehe gerade, das Hardinfo nachinstalliert werden muss, ist das richtig?
<mrkramps> Anf, gut möglich
<Anf> Ich schau erstmal was mir "sudo lshw -C system " sagt
<Anf> gibt mir leider nur den Hersteller raus, was ich ja auch weiß :)
<mrkramps> Anf, dmidecode (s.o.) hat auch kein ergebnis gebracht?
<dasjoe> Anf: dann kannst du das schonmal ein bisschen eingrenzen. Hersteller + IDs von Chipset + Audiochip + Netzwerkadapter und so mal in Richtung Google werfen
<Anf> Habs mit einem Befehl gefunden; Dell 0C2KJT  Finde aber nichts bei Googel zu den Anschlüssen :(
<stevieh> na, Dell Manuals sollte es aber geben.
<Anf> ja klar, aber googel findet nur das Mainboard zum kaufen bei Aliexpress :)
<Anf> Hab ne seite gefunden, dort steht alle 4 sind Sata 3GB/s haben aber 3 verschiedene Farben, bisschen unlogisch :)
<mrkramps> Anf, muss jetzt nichts heißen, dass die unterschiedliche farben haben
<apollo13> ist wohl nen inspiron?
<mrkramps> 580?
<apollo13> würde ich meinen ja
<mrkramps> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/681154/Dell-Inspiron-580.html
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: DELL INSPIRON 580 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download. (at www.manualslib.com)
<Anf> Ja, ein Inspiron 580
<apollo13> warum sagste das nicht gleich
<Anf> hab gerade erst selber gefunden
<Anf> Soll ich mir wirkich die ganze Bedinngsanleitung durschschauen? Blaubt Iht, das es da steht?
<apollo13> ich denke nicht, ich würde einfach platte anstecken und mit smartctl schaun^^
<mrkramps> die werden alle SATA II mit 3Gb/s sein
<dreamon> ich habe es irgendwie geschafft das lightdm/gdm/unity-greeter nicht mehr startet. .. Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen.
<dreamon> startx bringt die gui. aber ohne Fenstermanager.
<k1l> dont use startx
<dreamon> k1l, what else.. I have no gui anymore
<k1l> wenn du mit startx rumfummelst hast du dir eh schon total viele rechte zernagelt
<k1l> starte lightdm (wenn es ein normales ubuntu ist) und schau was er für fehler bringt
<dreamon> es passiert gar nix. 
<dreamon> keine Meldung
<Anf> hab smartmontools installiert, aber we kann ichs damit testen?
<k1l> dreamon: sudo start lightdm
<dreamon> bei gdm seh ich die Uhrzeit, habe aber keine Möglichkeit mit anzumelden.
<dreamon> Ok ich reboote
<k1l> dreamon: welches ubuntu ist das da genau? welche desktop? welche dm?
<dreamon> 14.10 ubuntu cinnamon .. 
<dreamon> mom ich probier mal kurz
<mrkramps> Anf, sudo smartctl -i /dev/sd? # wobei ? dem entsprechend des laufwerks angepasst werden muss
<dreamon> k1l, failed to start lightdm -> Ich komm dann in dieses menu wo Low Graphic Mode steht.. und man mit dem gekreuzten mauszeiger rumfährt
<k1l> dreamon: also wird der video treiber geladen?
<dreamon> y
<mrkramps> dreamon, Xorg.0.log?
<Anf> SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s) Was meint er damit?
<apollo13> dass du 3gb/s verwendest
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10818405/
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> Anf, deine platte aber SATA III könnte
<Anf> ok, das ist auch die Platte die im bei Schwarz angeschlossen habe, teste gleich mal mit der Platte die im Weißen Anschluss ist, mal schauen ob die 6GB/s ist :)
<k1l> dreamon: [   105.736] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<k1l> dreamon: wo hast du den treiber installiert? vom offiziellen ubuntu repo oder von der nvidia seite oder von nem ppa?
<dreamon> k1l, Hmm.. hab mit nvidia eh immer nur probleme gehabt. da es eine hybrid karte ist, hätte ich mit dem Intel auch keine Probleme
<dreamon> k1l, Ich hab gar keinen installiert. oder nouvau.. oder wie der heißt.. 
<k1l> welche karte ist es denn genau?
<dreamon> lsmod zeigt -> video                  20128  2 i915,nouveau
<dreamon> NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<Anf> Die Platte die im Weißen ist, gibt mir auch das selbe raus? Komisch ich hab gedacht Weiße Anschlüsse währen 6GB/s
<mrkramps> Anf, die farben sind nicht allgemeingültig und ggf. herstellerbedingt eingefärbt
<bekks> Die Anschlüße sagen eigentlich nur, dass sie bunt sind :)
<stevieh> ich würde schon sagen, die blauen sind blauer als die weissen.
<mrkramps> dabei sind die in bunt ungerade ports und die in schwatt gerade ports
<k1l> dreamon: die sollte locker mit dem normalen treiber arbeiten
<mrkramps> aber SATA II sind die alle
<Anf> Im Bios hab ich auch nichts gefunden, man kann da auch nichts umstellen, schade, dan kann ich wohl doch keine SSD einbauen
<apollo13> Anf: hä?
<mrkramps> Anf, tüllich geht da eine SSD rein
<dreamon> Ok, ich versuchs mal zu installieren. Sind ja immer noch die gleichen nvidia Treiber VersionsNr. wie unter 14.04
<Anf> Ja, aber mit 3GB/s
<mrkramps> Anf, ja und?!
<apollo13> was glaubst denn du was ne ssd packt :þ
<Anf> Hab irgendwo gelesen, das man für SSD 6GB/s braucht
<mrkramps> Anf, völliger quatsch
<apollo13> 300mb/s ist im regelfall nicht viel unter dem was ne ssd kann (je nach access pattern)
<apollo13> aber noch immer nen gewaltiger gewinn über ne hdd
<k1l> Anf: selbst bei 3gb/s ist eine ssd noch meilen weit schneller als eine hdd. und das merkt man total am system wenn da eine ssd drin ist.
<sash_> Anf: Der Profi nennt das "Schwuppdizität".
<sash_> :)
<Anf> ok, ich hab nur auf den SSD's 6GB/s gelesen, und hab gedacht, das der Rechner es unterstützen muss, diese 6GB/s
<k1l> auf meinem alten dell vostro 1500 hat die ssd den gnadenstoß um jahre nach hinten verschoben. und das ding konnte auch nur 3gb/s
<dreamon> k1l, DANKE.. Endlich wieder ein anmelden möglich.. auch wenn cinnamon ständig abstürzt.
<mrkramps> Anf, SATA ist abwärtskampatibel
<Anf> was soll das den heißen?
<mrkramps> Anf, was SATA III kann, kann auch II
<k1l> sata 6gb/s in sata3gb/s reingesteckt macht halt einfach nur 3gb/s. sonst klappts aber
<Anf> Ja klar, das es klappt, aber ich hab gedacht, wen der Rechner 6GB/s kann, das die SSD schneller währe, das es auch mit 3GB/s klappt ist ja logisch, aber ob es genau so schnell wird?
<mrkramps> Anf, der SATA controller schafft eine übertragung von max. 6 Gb/s … das schafft im moment kaum (gar kein?) gerät
<k1l> Anf: bleib mal auf dem teppich
<k1l> wenn deine kiste überhaupt nur sata3gbs kann, dann ist das immernoch ein höllenritt im vergleich
<Anf> ok, das heißt das man mit 3GB/s und einer SSD trotzdem viel schneller ist, als mit HDD
<bekks> Man hat weniger Latenz.
<bekks> Dadurch hat man mehr IOPS.
<k1l> Anf: aber hallo
 * bekks hat heute ein Windows in VMware auf SSDs betrieben - 725MB/s schreibend :P
<bekks> "Ja, man ist schneller."
<Anf> und wen man statt dem 3GB/s im PC einen 6GB/s anschluss hat, wäre man noch schneller, oder tut es da nichts mehr viel?
<apollo13> bekks: toll was nen iocache alles kann, ne?
<k1l> Anf: hätte wäre wenn hilft dir nicht weiter. kauf ne ssd, klopp die in deinen rechner. fertig
<Anf> ok, alles klar :)
<apollo13> s/kauf ne ssd/kauf ne ordentliche ssd/ :p
<bekks> apollo13: Das waren zuviele Daten für den IO Cache. Aber der Großteil ging durch den Cache, ja. 
<Anf> Ich hab die Samsung 850 Pro 128GB im Auge
<Anf> Ist das was Gutes, kann man mit der SSD was falsch machen?
<stevieh> ja, man kann sie zu klein kaufen.
<Anf> ja, aber für Ubuntu und die Programme, müssten doch 128 GB reichen?
<Anf> Ubuntu nimmt doch nur ein paar GB weg und die Programme nehmen doch nicht mehr als 100GB ein
<mrkramps> Anf, grundsätzlich reicht das, aber was genau du mit dem gerät machst udn wofür die SSD sonst noch vorteilhaft sein könnte, könnte wir nicht beurteilen
<Anf> klar, aber für Ubuntu und die ganzen Programmen müssten die 120 doch reichen, die Daten wie Musik und Bilder usw. speichere ich auf meiner NAS
<stevieh> da reicht sogar weniger...
<Anf> Gerade meintest Du, das man die SSD zu klein kaufen kann, jetzt reicht sogar noch weniger, was den nun? :)
<mrkramps> Anf, gibt eben anwendungsfälle, in denen eine SSD < 128GB sinnvoller sein kann
<stevieh> :-)
<Anf> ja, war auch scherz, Ihr wustet ja noch nicht, für was ich die einsetzen werde
<stevieh> nur mit OS und programmen wirst du schwerlich über 64Gig kommen, aber meine einzige SSD mit 256 Gig war mir dann auch zu eng...
<apollo13> mhm, du --si qt-opensource* -> 30 gb :þ
<apollo13> irgendwann wirds eng ;)
<stevieh> es wird immer eng
<Anf> welche Programme hast Du den, das deine 256 mit Ubuntu und Programmen voll ist?
<stevieh> ich sagte nicht, mit programmen.
<pc-world> wie krieg ich (mehr oder weniger exakte, d. h. nicht df) Partitionsgröße einer Partition in GiB?
<apollo13> pc-world: was ist an df nicht exakt?
<stevieh> df -h sagt das sehr genau
<Anf> ja, wen du da nicht nur Programme und Ubuntu hast klar, da kann auch eine 1TB zu eng werden :)
<stevieh> sag ich doch ;-)
<stevieh> wobei, die 3 TB reichen jetzt langsam.
<Anf> klar, ich hab es falsch verstanden, ich hab gedacht, das du die 256GB SSD mit Ubuntu und Programmen voll bekommen hast :)
<Anf> Aber du hast die 3TB nicht als SSD, oder :)
<apollo13> dubdidub
<apollo13> ist heutzutage auch nimmer soooo teuer
<apollo13> aber als datengrab eher sinnlos
<stevieh> das besprechen wir jetzt hier nicht weiter ;-)
<Anf> klar, für Datengrad eine große SSD fonde ich auch mehr als Sinnlos, zu Teuer und da braucht man doch diese Leistund der SSD nicht wirklich.
<pc-world> Wie kann ich die Diskrepanz zwischen LVM- und df-Output rausfinden? http://pastebin.com/vJhXiQhL
<kubine> pc-world: Title: $ df -h /dev/mapper/luks- Filesystem - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> pc-world: ignorieren
<apollo13> ich wäre mir nichtmal sicher dass die lv size unbedingt dem useable space entspricht
<pc-world> 4 GB für metadaten oder was auch immer wär aber bisschen viel… (Mir geht es drum die Diskrepanz zu verstehen, der "verlorene" Speicher ist mir egal)
<apollo13> pc-world: nen overhead von knapp 2% finde ich okay
<pc-world> ich seh grad der Unterschied ist ja zwischen LUKS und dem ext4 Filesystem… wie kann LUKS 4GB für nichts verschlingen? Oder stimmt die Ausgabe von df vielleicht doch nicht?
<apollo13> luks ist kein fs
<apollo13> ext4 schon und braucht inode tables die dir als speicherplatz wegfallen
<pc-world> ich mein den Output von lsblk
<apollo13> per default alle 128 mb diskspace 2 mb inodes
<pc-world> aber inodes gehören ja zum Filesystem, also zeigt df doch nicht die wirkliche Partitionsgröße an?
<apollo13> 294000 durch 130 ist dann ja 2261 was 4-5gb wären
<apollo13> kA, hab nie darüber nachgedacht, aber meine milchbuben rechnung macht mir zumindest halbwegs sinn :p
<apollo13>               Specify  the  size of each inode in bytes.  The inode-size value must be a power of 2 larger or equal to 128.  The larger the inode-size the more space the inode table will consume, and this reduces the usable space in
<apollo13>               the filesystem and can also negatively impact performance.  It is not possible to change this value after the filesystem is created.
<apollo13> pc-world: also ich würde das einfach so hinnehmen, du kannst ja das fs neu erstellen mit anderen inode optionen und schaun ob du das ändern kannst
<apollo13> pc-world: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Disk_Layout#Layout ich würde annehmen dass df die "data blocks" anzeigt
<kubine> apollo13: Title: Ext4 Disk Layout - Ext4 (at ext4.wiki.kernel.org)
<Anf> Wollte nochmal kurz nachfragen, ich bekomme manchmal diesen Fehler "W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein" wen ich die Update machen möchte, so wie jetzt gerade eben, wieso kommt dieser Fehler, was ist falsch?
<bekks> Die Checksumme des deb Pakets und die Checksumme in der Katalogdatei unterscheiden sich.
<bekks> Benutzt du irgendeinen Proxy, z.B. apt-cacher-ng, oder squid oder so?
<pc-world> okay, inodes klingt sinnvoll
<pc-world> df hat auch einen -i Parameter für Inodes, aber weiß nicht so recht wie man die in Blöcke bzw. Bytes umrechnen könnte
<bekks> df -i sagt Dir doch in der ersten Zeile, wie du das umrechnen kannst.
<Anf> ich hab kein Proxy oder änliches, aber der Fehler kommt immer ab und zu?
<bekks> Das liegt an einer Race Condition auf dem Mirror Server den du nutzt.
<Anf> ok, aber wie kann ich es ändern, der server wird doch automatisch benutzt und ausgewählt?
<bekks> Der synchronisiert die Dateien von seinem Masterserver. Wenn Du jetzt die Dateien A (deb Paket) und B (Katalogdatei) holst, kann es passieren, dass eine der beiden bereits vom Master übertragen wurde, die andere noch nicht. Dann versuchst du, die andere vom Mirror zu holen, die passt aber noch nicht zur ersten Datei.
<bekks> Das kannst du nicht ändern, außer zu warten, z.B. eine Stunde, und dann nochmal ein apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade durchführen.
<Anf> wen das so ist, dan liegt es daran  das ich die Updates mehrmals am Tag durchführe, um zu gucken, ob es was neues gibt, deswegen reicht die Zeit vielleicht nicht
<bekks> Genau.
<bekks> Mach das Update einfach max. einmal am Tag.
<Anf> ok, alles klar, ich hab nur gedacht, das ich was falsch im system verändert habe, und hab den Fehler Nie bis jetzt verstanden, vielen Dank
<mrkramps> und nicht unbedingt nachts
<bekks> Gerne :)
<bekks> Ich durfte mich wochenlang mit apt-cacher-ng herumschlagen, und feststellen, dass einige externe Quellen Verzögerungen von bis zu 24h haben.
<Anf> Sind die Server Nachts am schlafen, oder warum nicht Nachts :)
<bekks> Weil die Server nachst selbst syncen.
<Anf> ok, alles klar
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-14
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe einen Ubuntu 14.04 Server und habe mit der Netzwerkverwaltung Probleme. Ein "/etc/init.d/networking restart" bewirkt rein gar nichts wenn ich "/etc/network/interfaces" umschreibe. Auch ein "dhclient eth0" funktioniert nicht mehr. Auf Ubuntu 12.04 habe ich die Probleme nicht.
<yogg> Muss ich da eventuell nur andere Scripte verwenden?
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand wie man bei cinnamon Ubuntu 14.10 das lästige tippen=klicken losbekommt?
<leszek> dreamon_: wenns nix zum konfigurieren direkt in cinnamon gibt dann hilft natürlich immer gpointing-device-settings
<dreamon_> leszek, Hallo leszek, Cool damit gings nun!!!! Danke
<dreamon> leszek, lästig.. nach reboot ist es wieder beim alten :(
<geser> yogg: das Init-Skript tut nichts, wenn upstart genutzt wird (was bei Ubuntu der Fall ist): nimm stattdessen "service networking restart" (service funktioniert mit klassischen Init-Skripts, Upstart-Jobs und Systemd-Units)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich das root-fs remounten ohne reboot?
<ShiroNeko> mount -o remount / zeigt irgendwie keine wirkung
<ShiroNeko> on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,quota,usrquota,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered) mir geht es um die beiden quotaeinträge
<apollo13> ShiroNeko: umd was geht es eigentlich?
<ShiroNeko> möchte die quotas, die ich mal vergeben hatte, löschen
<apollo13> dann schalt sie einfach aus
<apollo13> quotaoff ist dein freund
<apollo13> quota* ist für mount eh ein noo
<apollo13> noop*
<apollo13> also außer vlt auf xfs, aber wir reden hier von ext4…
<apollo13> vlt geht nen remount mit noquota durch, aber ich würde auf quotaoff tippen
<ShiroNeko> mount -o remount,noquota hat geholfen. 
<ShiroNeko> nach deinstallation von quota müsste ich die aquota.user wohl auch gefahrlos löschen können
<ShiroNeko> ?
<apollo13> wie gesagt, mount ignoriert quota* optionen komplett
<apollo13> ich würde zuerst quotas abschalten
<apollo13> man quotaoff
<ShiroNeko> hatte erst quotaoff gesetzt, dann mount -o remount,noquota, apt-get remove quota
<ShiroNeko> alles was jetzt noch übrig ist, ist die aquota.users
<apollo13> fstab anpassen…
<apollo13> und ich hätte noch quotaoff -p getestet damit du dir sicher sein kannst dass sie aus sind, aber ja…
<ShiroNeko> fstab ist angepasst
<apollo13> naja, dann würde ich die aquota wegmoven, rebooten und wenn dann alles geht kannste löschen
<apollo13> wobei es eigentlich egal sein sollte
<kcalB> hallo Leutz, Wie füge ich ein Programm (ubuntu) in die Systemeinstellungen ein. Verwende Ubuntu Gnome
<ria_> Hallo zusammen
<k1l> hi
<ria_> Wer kann mir helfen ubuntu 14.04 64bit , meine Problem ist ,ich habe meine home ordner auf ein zweite Platte plaziert,  beim ein zweite instalation bootet Gnomen nicht 
<leszek> ria_: du meinst du nutzt ein home für zwei verschiedene installationen oder kannst du nochmal schritt für schritt erklären was du gemacht hast ?
<kcalB> Danke  :) by
<ria_> ich habe ubuntu auf eine ssd, home auf SAta platte, ubuntu hatte ein update ausgefürt, dann ist das Problem Augetaucht , ich melde mich an dann, bleibt Gnomen kurz hängen, dann komm wider das anmelde fenster
<ppq> ria_, schau mal in deine ~/.xsession-errors oder, falls gnome selbst noch loggt, da rein
<ria_> Bein einhängen von Typ =ext 4 ist ein Fehler augetreten
<ppq> was sagt dmesg dazu? die relevanten zeilen in einem pastebin wären nett
<ria_> ich bin ein anfänger
<ppq> !paste > ria_ 
<kubine> ria_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ria_> ppq:ich bin mit ein tablet imchat
<ppq> ria_, mit strg+alt+f2 kommst du aus dem login-fenster in ein terminal, wo du dich auch nochmal einloggen musst. dann einfach mal "dmesg" eingeben und in den letzten zeilen mal gucken, ob dort interessante dinge zu dem mount-fehler stehen (irgendwas mit sda1/sdb1/sdc2 oder was auch immer und ext4)
<ria_> ppq:das sind mehrere Seiten wie kann ich einzeln blättern
<ppq> ria_, dmesg | less
<ppq> ria_, dann kannst du mit den pfeiltasten (oder besser: bild-auf, bild-ab) blättern
<ppq> der strich da ist eine pipe, die machst du mit alt-gr und <
<k1l> ria_: kannst du dich in einer tty (also strg+alt+f1) in deinen user einloggen?
<ria_> ppq:werden die ergo rot makiert?
<k1l> ria_: wenn ja dann mach dort bitte mal ein "ls -al" und guck ob die .Xauthority root:root oder deinem user:user gehört
<k1l> ria_: zurück kommst du zur GUI wieder mit strg+alt+f7
<ria_> k1l: ja
<k1l> root oder user?
<ria_> User Al rot auch
<k1l> nein, es geht um die datei ".Xauthority". melde dich bitte in deinen user an auf der tty und mach den befehl "ls -al" dann siehst du am ende die zeile mit .Xauthority, was steht da vor der zeile?
<ria_> nach den anmelden bleibt der Bildschirm schwartz
<k1l> einloggen wo?
<ria_> user
<ria_> gnome
<k1l> ich rede nicht von gnome.
<k1l> ich rede vom tty1, also wenn du strg+alt+f1 drückst
<ria_> jetzt habe ich Einkommen ofen
<k1l> ich versuche gerade zu erfahren ob es ein einfach zu behebender fehler ist. wenn alleine diese 1zu1 anleitung schon zu schwer ist weiß ich nicht wie wir andere probleme lösen könnten
<ria_> noch directory, loggen in Witz HOME
<k1l> ria_: das hat so keinen sinn :/
<ria_> ins gesamt 108
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man bei Ubuntu 14.10 cinnamon das Touchpad vom Tippen=Klicken befreit? Ich habs im System deaktiviert auch mit gpointing device hab ichs deaktviert. Dan geht es .. aber nach reboot wieder aktiviert. jemand eine IDEE?
<k1l> <k1l> ria_: wenn ja dann mach dort bitte mal ein "ls -al" und guck ob die .Xauthority root:root oder deinem user:user gehört
<k1l> ria_: einfachste arbeitsanweisung! wenn du das nicht hinbekommst dann frag mal besser jemanden in deiner umgebung ob er dir direkt helfen kann.
<ria_> keine Zeile mit Xauthority
<ria_> rot root
<ria_> root root meine ich
<k1l> was gibt dir "whoami"?
<ria_> ri
<ria_> user
<k1l> also ist dein usernamen "ri"?
<ria_> ja
<k1l> dann bitte folgendes eintippen: "sudo chown ri:ri .Xauthority"  exact diesen befehl, gorß-kleinschreibung ist auch wichtig
<ria_> .Xauthority nicht möglich Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l> boote mal ein live-usb/cd ubuntu und komm wieder hier her. wir brauchen die logfiles um zu wissen was da abgeht
<ria_> gebootet
<k1l> mounte die platte im nautilus und paste die logs: dmesg und syslog. aus dem verzeichnis /var/log aus der platte in einen pastebin
<k1l> !paste
<kubine> k1l: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823302/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l: ubuntu-gnome=ri
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823311/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ist das von /var/log von der hdd  oder vom /var/log des live systems?
<ubuntu-gnome> ich habe live system
<k1l> zeig mal bitte ein "sudo fdisk -l" in einem pastebin (hinten ein kleines L). und dann noch ein "mount" dazupacken
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823334/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823341/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ok, sind gpt platten. nutze bitte mal "sudo parted -l"
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823375/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ok. also vorneweg: ubuntu ist auf sdb1 und sdb2 installiert
<ubuntu-gnome> ubutnu ist auf sda instaliert
<k1l> nein
<k1l> oh warte, da ist noch eine ext4 partition
<ubuntu-gnome> das home soll auf sdb1
<k1l> dann geh mal bitte in /media/ubuntu-gnome/0a86e6be-49d1-44e1-8fbb-dc2f53cc786d/var/log/ und pastbin das dmesg von dort
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823402/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> nee, nicht "dmesg" eingeben, das liest immer nur das dmesg vom live system aus. gib mal "cat dmesg" ein
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823419/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ok, jetzt bitte ein "cat /media/ubuntu-gnome/0a86e6be-49d1-44e1-8fbb-dc2f53cc786d/etc/fstab"
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10823441/
<kubine> ubuntu-gnome: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> erm, steht das da genau so? gerade die letzte zeile endet bei "ext4"?
<ubuntu-gnome> ja
<k1l> lass mal bitte den befehl laufen "sudo lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999" und paste den link hier
<k1l> hast du versucht die home partition manuell anzulegen? oder etwas händisch an der fstab geändert?
<ubuntu-gnome> ja
<ubuntu-gnome> ubuntu wiki
<k1l> ah ok, das erklärt die kaputte letzte zeile. die funktioniert so nämlich nicht
<ubuntu-gnome> k1l:http://termbin.com/62fx
<k1l> ok. dann öffne bitte mal die fstab mit "sudo nano /media/ubuntu-gnome/0a86e6be-49d1-44e1-8fbb-dc2f53cc786d/etc/fstab" und lösche die letzte zeile und gib dort folgendes ein "UUID=b7ad5dfc-cfc0-4515-a122-17108b9d4994 /home           ext4    noatime,defaults        0       2"
<k1l> dann strg+o zum speichern und strg+x zum beenden.
<ubuntu-gnome> mit" oder ohne
<k1l> ohne die " einfügen.
<k1l> die mache ich nur um zu zeigen was alles ins terminal muss
<ubuntu-gnome> ok erledigt
<ubuntu-gnome> neu booten
<k1l> warte
<k1l> was ist auf sdb1?
<ubuntu-gnome> home
<k1l> von einem alten install?
<ubuntu-gnome> ja
<k1l> ok. dann versuchs mal
<ubuntu-gnome> ok danke für deine hilfe
<ri> k1l:bist noch da?
<k1l> ri: zwischendurch, ja
<ri> nein
<ri> habe jetzt ein neue Jinstalation leider kein ervolk
<ri> k1l:im ich habe eine Zeile mit ext error=remount-ro 0           1  im fatal ist das ok?
<ri> ich meine im fstab
<k1l> wie heisst die zeile genau?
<k1l> das hatten wir doch eben erledigt.
<ri> dass eine andere fest platte nummer
<k1l> du sprichst in rätseln
<ri> ich habe eine neue instalation
<ri> im fstab ist die home platte richtig declariert
<ri> so wie wir es gemacht haben
<ri> die error betrifft eine andere
<k1l> welcher error genau? 
<k1l> ich weiß ja nicht, was du da die ganze zeit rumfummelst und wie und was etc. deswegen musst du das hier schon genau erklären
<ri> ext4  errors=remount-ro   0        1
<ri> Das betrift die instalation platte 
<k1l> das legt der installer doch an
<k1l> ich versteh dein problem nichtmal
<ri> ich habe eine  neue instalatio, und ich will das alte home der sich auf eine zweite Platte befindet verwendenden
<k1l> ok
<k1l> und wo ist das problem? das mit dem home hatten wir doch eben geregetl
<ri> Das Problem ich komme nicht in das grafische gnome
<k1l> bist du jetzt in dem ubuntu?
<ri> anmelden warten dann will er wieder anmelden
<ri> nein
<k1l> in strg+alt+f1 einloggen und dann "ls -al"
<k1l> da sollte ziemlich alles ri:ri gehören (bis auf .gvfs z.b.) aber vor allem .Xauthority sollte nicht root:root gehören
<ri> ich sehe keine Zeile mit Xautority
<k1l> "ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ri> habe ich
<k1l> hat es nen link ausgespuckt? dann bitte den hier zeigen
<ri> http://termbin.com/4hnq
<k1l> ja super. du hast ein verschlüsseltes home
<k1l> da bin ich raus.
<ri> wiso
<ri> Wie so
<k1l> weil das nicht meine baustelle ist. vielleicht können dir hier andere helfen. oder frag mal im forum auf ubuntuusers.de
<ri> Oktober ich Danke dir viel mal
<ri> Ok ich Danke dir viel mal
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-15
<jokrebel> Mein dist-upgrade hängt bei "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20150414.1.orig.tar.gz
<jokrebel> inzwischen sogar bei 2 Rechnern. Einmal per ssh und Terminal; einmal per Aktualisierungsverwaltung. Was tun?
<LetoThe2nd> abbrechen und später nochmal probieren
<LetoThe2nd> wenn er noch bei den downloads ist, leidet da der upgradevorgang auch nicht.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Das macht er ja beim flashplayer leider erst während der Installation. Die Aktualisierungsverwaltung sagt "Aktualisierungen werden instaliert..." und die typischen Downlaodfortschrittsbalken sind durch ein schwarzes (art) Terminalfenter bereits abgelöst http://i.imgur.com/ECzGKKQ.png
<ppq> jokrebel, in diesem fall kann mans auch während der installation bedenkenlos abbrechen
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: dann keine ahnung, sorry. beimir ist das ding heute frph gut durchgelaufen
<jokrebel> ppq: Abbrechen ist ausgegraut (siehe Screenshot)
<ppq> jokrebel, tzz, immer diese gui nutzer
<jokrebel> ah! und auf dem fernen Rechner ist er wohl nun doch irgendwann noch fertig geworden.
<jokrebel> ppq: :-þ
<ppq> hab guake auf F12, da muss ich nur einmal auf "a" drücken (alias für apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade) und los gehts
<ppq> viel komfortabler :)
<jokrebel> ppq: Die GUI macht die Erinnerung an fällige Aktualisierungen automatisch im Hintergrund. Wenn etwas ansteht bekomm ich ein Symbol. Das klick ich an und starte es per Klick. _Das_ ist "viel komfortabler :)"
<jokrebel> <g>
<ppq> jokrebel, ich drück halt mehrmals täglich die zwei tasten.. brauche also die erinnerungen gar nicht erst ;)
<jokrebel> ah! Nun läuft auch die GUI endlich weiter. *puh*
<Fnerd> huhu
<Fnerd> ich habe einen fehler bei der  installation von qemu gemacht
<vitus> was kann man den faslch machen bei einer installation aus den paketquellen?
<Fnerd> hmm irgendwie sagt er dwer symlink /usr/bin/qemu würde schon existieren
<leszek> Fnerd: hast du evtl. nen kvm oder irgendwas anderes installiert ? Schau mal mit dpkg -S /usr/bin/qemu
<Fnerd> also die shell sagt folgendes 
<Fnerd> dpkg-query: Kein Pfad gefunden, der auf Muster /usr/bin/qemu passt
<Fnerd> was kann ich jetzt tun?
<leszek> ja irgendwoher muss ja /usr/bin/qemu als link herkommen. Kannst es ja mal entfernen und dann sollte das paket auch installieren
<nagetier> verschieben oder umbenennen wäre günstiger
<naharis> Hallo, ich will mich mit HTML und CSS auseinandersetzen. Kennt jemand gute HTML-Editoren?
<sash_> naharis: 1. (Nicht sonderlich Ubuntu-abhängig) 2. Jeder Editor mit Syntax-Highlightning ist gut. Falls du einigermaßen gut englisch kannst, empfehle ich http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/web
<kubine> sash_: Title: HTML & CSS | Codecademy (at www.codecademy.com)
<sash_> nagetier: Weitere Diskussion dazu dann gerne nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DerRaiden> ring0?
<muck_> Nabend. Wie kann ich sehen auf welcher Mhz Zahl mein Arbeitsspeicher läuft? Leider ist dies über das BIOS nicht ersichtlich
<ppq> muck_, sudo dmidecode -t memory
<muck_> prima, danke! =)
<kcalB> Hi alle, ich 
<DerRaiden> hallö
<kcalB> Hallo alle, ich habe ein problem, wie kann ich eine gtx 850m grafikkarte installieren ohne das ich mein Desktop Schwarz ist. http://askubuntu.com/questions/581219/installing-nvidia-geforce-on-ubuntu-14-10-14-04 Hab ich probiert, geht nicht. Besitze ein ASUS - R752LK-T4058H. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
<kubine> kcalB: Title: drivers - Installing Nvidia Geforce on Ubuntu 14.10 & 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<muck_> mal eine frage bzgl. Leistung. Mein Netbook bzw. die CPU ist mit Ubuntu-Mate gerade wenn ich z.B. youtube schaue voll auf 100% ausgelastet und hakt extrem. die cpu ist 64Bit tauglich. würde das evtl. etwas bringen 64Bit zu nutzen?
<ppq> muck_, höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. was für hardware ist das denn genau?
<muck_> CPU: IntelAtom N450 / 1,66GHz - RAM habe ich gestern von 1GB auf 2GB (maximum was das Netbook unterstützt) erweitert
<muck_> im Moment habe ich ein i386 Ubuntu laufen
<ppq> uh ja. ruckelfrei: keine chance.
<muck_> Ist das Samsung N150 - JA02DE Netbook
<ppq> höchstens wenn du youtube nur im HTML5 modus nutzt mit SD videos
<ppq> dann könnte es wohl laufen
<dasjoe> muck_: der N450 kann amd64
<ppq> dasjoe, meinst das bringt so viel?
<muck_> also der firefox und adobe flash scheint ja extrem auf die cpu zu gehen
<muck_> daher dachte ich, 64bit bringt evtl irgendwie was ^^
<stevieh> nich viel, wenn überhaupt
<Rochvellon> jo, flash ist ein cpu-fresser
<k1l> 64bit bringt schon etwas. aber eine rakete wird das ding nie werden mit der hardware.
<k1l> generell sollte man immer 64bit installieren wenn es die hardware kann.
<muck_> ok, ich werd's einfach mal versuchen. schaden kann es ja nicht. und wirklich verschlechtern werd ich mich dadurch, denk ich mal, auch nicht =]
<muck_> haben desktopumgebung / fenstermanager auch noch einfluss?
<muck_> oder zielen die mehr auf den ram?
<k1l> jo. ich würde Lubuntu empfehlen
<muck_> ok
<muck_> danke :)
<dadrc> habt ihr das schon mal gesehen? gparted zeigt in einer extended partition 3 logische an (parted auch), aber in dmesg stehen sie nicht drin und ich kann sie auch nicht mounten o0
<nagetier> dadrc, fdisk zeigt sie auch an?
<nagetier> ist das Device zu finden?
<dadrc> ja, nein
<nagetier> hm
<dadrc> gparted einmal an und wieder aus, jetzt sind die device nodes da.
<dadrc> wtf.
<nagetier> n guter grund sich zu kratzen
<ppq> dadrc, jo, das löst ein partprobe aus
<nagetier> ah
<dadrc> joa, trotzdem komisch, waren vorher ja schon da
<dadrc> hab an der platte nichts verändert.
<ppq> huh
<BenLue_> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe mir Ubuntu x64 14.04 LTS auf VMWare installiert! Die Sprache ist auf Englisch! Ich habe versucht die Sprachfiles für deutsch zu installieren, diese lassen sich jedoch nicht auswählen! Hat jemand ein Rat für mich?
<k1l> das sollte eigentlich bei der installation mit den einstellungen fürs keyboard und zeitzone gesetzt sein
<k1l> bzw wo genau ist es nicht übersetzt?
<BenLue_> überall
<BenLue_> Deutsch ist zwar installiert aber es ist grau hinterlegt
<BenLue_> auch wenn ich mich auslogge kann ich das Layout für Keyboard nicht auf DE umstellen
<BenLue_> Da ist nur EN
<k1l> schieb mal deutsch nach ganz oben in der sprachen liste
<k1l> BenLue_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen hier ist das nochmal beschrieben
<kubine> k1l: Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BenLue_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Unity-GNOME-3
<kubine> BenLue_: Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BenLue_> Da braucht man ja ne Brille :D
<BenLue_> k1l; danke für den Tip
<k1l> beim draufklicken werden die beispielbilder auch größer
<BenLue_> k1l; Gibt es für Keyboard eine seperate Einstellung?
<k1l> scroll runter zu "tastatur"
<BenLue_> k1l; da steht nur Tastatureingabemethothe IBus
<k1l> wo?
<BenLue_> Bei Sprache
<BenLue_> Und bei der Tastatur selbst kann ich nur kürzel erstellen
<k1l> du musst auch schon in der richtigen systemeinstellung gucken
<k1l> systemeinstellung -> tastatur -> unten auf "texteingabe"
 * k1l fragt sich, was du denn da bei der installation angegeben hast
<BenLue_> Hab es jetzt gefunden in der Texteingabe :D! k1l VMWare installiert Ubuntu höchstwarscheinlich nur mit EN als Ausgangssprache! Ich konnte nur Benutzernamen und Passwort angeben
<k1l> also hast du ein vorinstalliertes image gestartet
<BenLue_> ja
<BenLue_> Hatte eigendlich mir nen Image runtergeladen und mit eingebunden
<k1l> ja siehste. das ist keine "installation"
<k1l> das ist einfach nur ein image, was du dann startest. da ist es normal, dass du das noch anpassen musst.
<BenLue_> hat jetzt geklappt, und nochmals danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-16
<uniX67> ich habe ubuntu 14.04.2 unter verwendung LVM installiert. warum die differenz zwischen fdisk -l /dev/sda=250,1GB und PVdisplay/VGdisplay=232,38GB betraegt FAST 20GB. wo sind diese geblieben? vor der Neuinstallation dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 NICHT ausgefuehrt. 
<uniX67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833296/
<koegs> uniX67: bitte lies dich ein was der Unterschied zwischen GB und GiB ist :)
<uniX67> ups
<uniX67> danke
<uniX67> koegs, gelesen. danke für den hinweis :-)
<KlaWa> habe ein DruckerProblem.  LaserJet-CP1025 läuft am USB tadellos; als Netzerkdrucker an der Fritzbox kein Ausdruck. Näheres: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421673/
<jokrebel> KlaWa: Welche Fritzbox mit welchem FritzOS Stand?
<KlaWa> Fritz 7330 - OS 06.20  alles andere bei: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421673/
<KlaWa> jokrebel, Fritz 7330 - OS 06.20    weiteres bei: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421673/
<jokrebel> KlaWa: Hab zwar keien 7330, aber habe vor kurzem ein Update auf FRITZ!OS 06.23 installieren können. Schau doch mal als erstes ob Deine Fritz!Box vielleicht auch schon "updatebar" ist.
<jokrebel> KlaWa: Zumindest 6.21 sollte für Dein Modell installierbar sein inzwischen.
<KlaWa> ok
<dreamon> Fuchs, Bist du da?
<Fuchs> dreamon: eher nein 
<dreamon> Sorry. Soll ich es ein andermal versuchen? Würde gerne Nvidia problem ansprechen wollen. Muß aber nicht jetzt sein. Das Problem hab ich noch länger. :)
<Fuchs> definitiv ein andermal, sorry
<gebjgd> dreamon, was für ein problem?
<gebjgd> dreamon, es gibt kein Problem bei Nvidia Karte, oder
<dreamon> gebjgd, Ist ein Notebook mit diesem Hybrid kram. Wenn ich den Nvidia Treiber drauf habe, dann komm ich nicht mehr aus dem Standby. Bild ist schwarz, Hintergrund beleuchtung leuchtet, aber zeigt keinen Inhalt. 
<gebjgd> dreamon, dann nimmst du nicht mehr standby
<gebjgd> dreamon, Ubuntu ist schon schnell genug
<dreamon> Wie bitte ? Standby bei einem Notebook ist zwingend erforderlich.
<DerRaiden> hallou
<gebjgd> dreamon, ja, dann nimmst einfach opensource Treiber
<jokrebel> dreamon: Quatsch - ich gab das Forschen bezüglich Standby (wenn problematisch) schon vor Jahren auf. Entweder es geht OOTB oder man sollte keine weitere Energie in den (bei mir in keinem Fall erfolgreichen) Versuch dies doch noch zum laufen zu bringen investieren IMHO
<mrkramps> jokrebel, +1
<jokrebel> Suspend geht halt oder eben nicht
<bekks> jokrebel: +1
<jokrebel> ...und mit "Energie" mein ich durchaus auch externe (unsere) Energiereserven ;-)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich hab da auch schon Zeit investiert. Ohne nvidia Treiber geht es problemlos, außer ich hatte Virtualbox noch am laufen, dann geht es auch nicht.
<bekks> Geht hier auch mit Nvidia und Virtualbox.
<bekks> Das letzte Mal dass ich das benutzt habe, jedenfalls :)
<mrkramps> bekks, jetzt stichel nicht auch noch
<mrkramps> ^^
<mrkramps> dreamon, also ist jetzt die frage, was machen mit nvidia, oder was machen mit nouveau und vbox?
<bekks> Kein Suspend machen, mit nvidia und virtualbox. :)
<dreamon> Nunja. nvidia macht hier beim 14.04 noch mehr mist. Auf einer anderen Kiste hab ich nvidia treiber drauf, den hab ich manuell installiert. Der läuft dort traumhaft.
<dreamon> Der in den Paketquellen befindliche Treiber funktionierte dort auch nicht sauber. 
<mrkramps> dreamon, das jetzt auch keine neuigkeit, oder?
<bekks> Dann ist der Lösungsweg recht einfach: Nvidiatreiber manuell installieren und selbst Probleme bei jedem Kernelupdate lösen UND Suspend benutzen können, oder halt einfach dieses Suspendgeraffel seinlassen.
<dreamon> Wie ist das, wenn einer neuer Kern kommt, hab ich dann probleme mit dem manuell installierten Treiber?
<bekks> Richtig. Jedes Mal.
<dreamon> bekks, Ah genau das war meine Frage .. Kernelupdate = Probleme?
<jokrebel> is schon immer so
<jokrebel> ja
<bekks> Du darfst dann jedes Mal den Treiber neu installieren. JEDES. MAL.
<jokrebel> ...und manchmal dauerts auch ein paar Tage bis es wieder geht mit dem neuen Kernel
<dreamon> Das war doch bei Virtualbox auch immer so.. aber seit ca. 1Jahr braucht man das nicht mehr machen .. 
<bekks> Das war bei Virtualbox noch nie so seit es DKMS gibt.
<bekks> Und DKMS benutzen die seit... irgendwann in Version 2.x
<dreamon> Dann war es was anderes.. da kam doch immer so eine Meldung.. man müsse das in der Konsole ausführen und dann ging es wieder.
<bekks> Die Kernelmodule manuell bauen, wenn man Virtualbox manuell installiert hat? Ja.
<dreamon> Ja, das dauerte 30Sekunden und alles lief wieder. Das muß man aber schon länger nicht mehr machen..
<bekks> Seit DKMS ...
<dreamon> Bei Nvidia scheint das nicht so einfach?
<bekks> Richtig...
<dreamon> Mich hat auch gewundert, als ich von 14.04 auf 14.10 umgestiegen bin, das der Treiber der gleiche blieb. ist das immer so?
<bekks> Weder ist das immer so, noch ist der Treiber gleich geblieben.
<dreamon> Doch .. die VersionsNr. ist die gleiche
<bekks> Von welchem Paket genau?
<dreamon> Ich rede von Nvidia versteht sich.
<bekks> Nvidia baut keine separaten Treiber für spezifische Releases.
<bekks> Das haben die noch nie getan.
<dreamon> Davon ging ich auch aus, sondern ich dachte das Ubuntu die neueren Treiber in die Versionen vom Hersteller übernimmt? Bei den Programmen ist es ja auch so..
<bekks> Watt?
<bekks> Da "die Version gleichgeblieben" ist, kannst Du an der Stelle nur von Ubuntupaketen reden.
<bekks> Also von welchem Ubuntupaket redest Du?
<dreamon> Nein ich rede von Ubuntu 14.04 (verwendet Nvidia 331.113) und Ubuntu 14.10 (verwender auch Nvidia 331.113).
<bekks> Wie heisst das Paket?
<dreamon> Andere Prorammpaket.. z.B. blender macht ja auch nach einem Upgrade von Ubuntu einen Versionssprung von 2.69 auf 2.71
<bekks> Wie heisst das Nvidiapaket von dem du sprichst?
<dreamon> nvidia-331 .. 
<bekks> Du wunderst Dich jetzt allen Ernstes darüber, warum nvidia-331 überall die Version 331.irgendwas installiert...?
<bekks> Wofür genau könnte "331" im Paketnamen stehen...?
<dreamon> Ich wundere mich warum 14.10 nicht "346"enthält.
<bekks> Wieso sollte es? Selbst Vivid liefert nur 340.
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, dass Ubuntunicht wegen Treiberupdate von Nvidia ein neues Paket baut, oder?
<bekks> *wegen jedem
<dreamon> Sei so lieb und erklär es mir. Ich verstehe es nicht. Daher ja meine "blöde Frage". Früher konnte man auch zwischen mehreren verschiedenen Wählen.
<bekks> Kann man auch heute noch.
<bekks> Nur wenn du gezielt nvidia-331 wählst, solltest du dich halt nicht wundern, dass du einen 331 bekommst.
<dreamon> Bei einem steht "nvidia-update" glaub noch bei
<bekks> Das ist kein nvidia-331
<bekks> Du meinst sicher nvidia-current-updates, der aber den 304 liefert.
<dreamon> Um genau zu sein. Nividia binary driver - version 331.113 von nvidia (-updates) .... das einzige was die Zeilen sich unterscheiden, ist das wort updates. Sonst sind sie identisch.
<bekks> Wo liest du das denn? :)
<dreamon> bekks, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/86836
<bekks> Nochmal: Was erwartest du, wenn Du ein Paketmit 331 im Namen installierst?
<vorarlberger> hallo an alle und einen schönen abend!
<dreamon> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.. das wollte ich doch gar nicht wissen.. vielmehr warum ubuntu keine neuere Version verwendet bei einem neuen Release.
<vorarlberger> darf ich jemanden von euch um hilfe beim einrichten einer internetverbindugsfreigabe bitten? ich bekomme das leider nicht hin :(
<bekks> dreamon: Dann bemühe bitte mal packages.ubuntu.com um Dir anzusehen welches Release welche Version liefert.
<bekks> vorarlberger: "internetverbindugsfreigabe" hört sich so nach Windows an?
<mrkramps> !frag > vorarlberger 
<mrkramps> -.-
<vorarlberger> naja, weiss nicht, wie ich es besser umschreiben soll :D soll unter kubuntu 14.10 stattfinden :)
<bekks> vorarlberger: Was hast Du denn vor? :)
<mrkramps> vorarlberger, was genau möchtest du denn tun
<vorarlberger> folgendes szenario: kleiner medienserver geht per wlan ins internet und ist per lan mit dem blueray player verbunden
<vorarlberger> habe eth0 im netzwerkmanager auf "für andere rechner freigeben" unter ip4 gestellt
<vorarlberger> verbindung mit patch- und normalem cat5 kabel versucht, aber der blueray bekommt keine adresse....
<bekks> Und de facto möchtest du auch mit dem blueraydings ins Internet?
<vorarlberger> und ich möchte den blueray ja auch ins internet lassen, um updates zu holen, radio zu hören, ...
<vorarlberger> genau
<bekks> Patchkabel sind heutzutage übrigens CAT5. Nur so am Rande.
<vorarlberger> :)
<bekks> Diesen Artikel kennst du schon?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<vorarlberger> ja, nach diesem artikel habe ich gearbeitet. drum auch der versuch miot normalem und patch-kabel
<dreamon> bekks, Ups. Vivid bietet viel mehr Treiber an. 311, 313, 319, 340, 346 -> das ist ja merkwürdig.
<bekks> vorarlberger: WAs soll der Unterschied zwischen "normalem" und "Patchkabel" sein?
<vorarlberger> und ich vermute mal, dass das "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" in dem artikel besagtes "für andere Rechner freigeben" in der Version 14.10 ist.....
<bekks> dreamon: Was auch immer du daran merkwürdig findest.
<dreamon> bekks, Danke das du mir gezeigt hast wo ich nachschauen konnte. 
<vorarlberger> Crosskabel, Verzeihung :)
<bekks> vorarlberger: Das macht heutzutage keinen Unterschied mehr, da mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit einer der beiden Verbinungspartner MDI/MDI-X beherrscht.
<dreamon> bekks, Wie ich schon 2mal sagte, das zwischen 14.04 und 14.10 keine Änderung war, währen 15.04 plötzlich so viele anbietet.
<vorarlberger> da ethtool kein mdi-xanzeigt, sondern nur mdii habe ich es eben auch mit einem crossover versucht.....
<vorarlberger> sorry, meinte MII
<vorarlberger> und da ich es beim blueray nicht weiss eben der versuch mit beiden kabelarten
<bekks> vorarlberger: Sinnvoller wäre es wahrscheinlich einen Router aufzusetzen, statt mit dieser Internetverbindungsdingsda herumzuturnen.
<ppq> naja, die frage warum es nicht geht ist schon berechtigt
<ppq> vorarlberger, hast du es mal mit anderen geräten statt dem blu ray player getestet?
<ppq> nur mal so um ursachen auszuschließen
<vorarlberger> bekks: inwiefern router aufsetzen?
<vorarlberger> ppq: habe sonst gerade kein gerät zum richtig testen da, versuche gerade mal, einfach eine Verbindung aufzubauen, indem ich fixe ip's vergebe
<bekks> vorarlberger: Deinem Ubunturechner mitteilen, dass er ein Router ist.
<vorarlberger> geht das denn so einfach, rsp. sollte nicht diese freigabe genau das selbe machen?
<bekks> Nein, leider nicht.
<vorarlberger> müsste dazu das ganze system neu aufgesetz werden oder geht das auch nachträglich?
<bekks> DAs geht auch nachträglich. Das ist ja kein Windows :)
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<vorarlberger> was etwas komisch ist: habe der lan-karte mal die ip 192.168.0.1 zugewiesen, trotzdem sagt mir ifconfig immer noch, dass der multicast aktiv sei und zeigt keine ip4 an....
<bekks> Wieso sollte multicast bei einer statischen Adressen nicht aktiv sein?
<vorarlberger> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:24:21:16:c0:ef             inet6-Adresse: fe80::224:21ff:fe16:c0ef/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
<vorarlberger> okay, warein falscher denkansatz von mir:) trotzdem komisch, dass ich keine inet-adresse, also ip4 sehe....
<bekks> Wie hast du sie denn gesetzt?
<vorarlberger> im Verbindungs-Editor, Registerkarte IP4, unteres Feld "Adresse hinzufügen"
<vorarlberger> 192.168.0.1, Subnetz 255.255.255.0, Gateway mal leer gelassen
<vorarlberger> dann das ganze mit Okay bestätigt.....
<koegs> ohne gateway und ohne dns kein "internet"
<vorarlberger> das ist klar, aber unter ifconfig müsste ich doch 1. die ip4 sehen können und 2. zumindest einen ping auf den blueray machen können.
<bekks> Welche IP hat denn dein Rechner?
<vorarlberger> nur um sicher zu gehen, dass überhaupt eine verbindung zwischen den beiden geräten besteht...
<vorarlberger> bekks: am lan-anschluss die 192.168.0.1
<vorarlberger> am wlan 10.0.0.133 (manuell vergeben)
<bekks> Wenn du nun die 192.168.0.1 dem Bluerayding gibst, kann das nicht funktionieren.
<vorarlberger> der blueray hat auch die 192.168.0.12, als gateway die 192.168.0.1 eingetragen....
<bekks> Zeig uns mal ein ifconfig -a von deinem Rechner, zusammen mit einem lsb_release -a und einem uname -a bitte :)
<vorarlberger> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:24:21:16:c0:ef             inet6-Adresse: fe80::224:21ff:fe16:c0ef/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1           RX-Pakete:15791 Fehler:0 Verloren:17 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0           TX-Pakete:9444 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000            RX-Bytes:72
<bekks> Pastebin.
<bekks> Nicht hier in den Channel spammen.
<vorarlberger> pastebin?
<bekks> !pastebin
<bekks> ?pastebin
<bekks> MOAAARRRR. Dieser Drecksbot.
<mrkramps> !nopaste > vorarlberger 
<mrkramps> aber der bot ist trotzdem gerade im feierabend :\
<vorarlberger> !pastebin 
<mrkramps> vorarlberger, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/add/
<mrkramps> abschicken und anschließend die URL hier posten
<ppq> <bekks> Nein, leider nicht. <-- doch, eigentlich schon. NAT und DHCP eingeschlossen. nur portweiterleitungen sind nicht ohne weiteres damit machbar. aber ansonsten ist die "internetverbindungsfreigabe", der der network-manager kann, schon recht mächtig - war sie schon vor fünf jahren
<bekks> ppq: Ich bezog mich eher aufs persistente Routing.
<vorarlberger> okay, hier sind die befehle drin: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421678/
<vorarlberger> sorry mrkramps fürs blinde posten vorhin
<mrkramps> vorarlberger, kein problem … wir wissen, dass nicht alle anwender mit dieser methode vertraut sind
<vorarlberger> danke :)
<vorarlberger> noch jemand da? bei mir tut sich im channel nichts mehr......
<mrkramps> schweigen im walde … ein bisschen geduld
<vorarlberger> geduld hab ich mehr als genug, wollte nur einen neuen einstieg in den chan vermeiden :D
<vorarlberger> re, sorry!
<vorarlberger> kurzes update: kabelgebundenes netzwerk gelöscht, neu angelegt. fixe ip: 192.168.0.1, gateway 10.0.0.133 (die wlan karte). Verbindung zwischen blueray und lan-karte hat funktioniert, weiterleitung ins internet nicht. dafür hat mich linux aus allen aktiven verbindungen rausgeschmissen und ich hatte keine internetverbindung mehr.....
<vorarlberger> kabelgebunden wieder gelöscht, und internet funktioniert wieder..... :(
<vorarlberger> nach einem letzten verzweifelten Versuch habe ich es komischerweise hinbekommen!!!!
<vorarlberger> im wiki steht: "Das Kontrollkästchen "Automatisch verbinden" muss bei allen vorhandenen Profilen unter "Kabelgebunden" entfernt werden"
<vorarlberger> habe es einfach mal zum trotz rein gemacht, das ganzte übernommen und SOFORT nach der bestätigung mit Okay hat sich mein blueray doch tatsächlich eine IP geholt und die Verbindung ins internet gefunden....
<vorarlberger> also habe ich eigentlich genau das gegenteil von dem gemacht, was im wiki steht.... (unter "Internetverbindungsfreigabe")
<vorarlberger> vielen dank für eure unterstützung! :-)
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-17
<luzifer9999> Guten Morgen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Usern das einbinden von USB-Sticks zu verbieten? Wir verwenden derzeit unter /etc/modprobe.d/nousb.conf 'balcklist usb_storage'. Leider müssen wir dann als root das Modul wieder Laden um USB-Sticks zu verwenden. Gibt es eine andere Lösung?
<LetoThe2nd> luzifer9999: theoretisch sollte es reichen, die benutzer aus der gruppe plugdev rauszunehmen
<luzifer9999> LetoThe2nd, wir nutzen LDAP für unsere Benutzer und diese sind alle nicht in der Gruppe plugdev. 
<LetoThe2nd> luzifer9999: dann weiss ichs nicht, sorry.
<aschildbach> Hallo zusammen! Hat schon wer auf den vivid RC upgedated und auch das problem dass die deutsche tastaturbelegung nicht mehr funktioniert?
<nggrb> moin
<aschildbach> hi
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche gerade auf einem ubuntu 14.04 ein windows share ohne passwort zu mounten (gvfs mount über die GUI) aber ich werde immer wieder um das passwort gefragt (das leer ist)
<yogg> Wenn ich am Windows Server ein Passwort setze, dann funktioniert es :(
<yogg> Gibts da nen workarround?
<yogg> ist egal geworden ich bau das auf was anders um
<dAnjou> hi, wisst ihr wie ich zu einer "hidden" byobu session connecte? gestartet mit byobu -S .max
<dAnjou> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/byobu-select-session.1.html
<sdx32> dAnjou: nimm doch screen ohne den Murks aussenrum. Das sollte mit "screen -list" die auch anzeigen und mit "screen -r .max" attachen.
<dAnjou> sdx32: ich will genau diesen murks drumrum
<dAnjou> bessere keybindings, bessere übersicht
<dAnjou> aber es geht jetzt, wenn ich's mit byobu new -s max starte
<dAnjou> is zwar nur tmux und nix hidden oder so, aber egel
<dAnjou> *egal
<dAnjou> in screen immer ctrl-a-c|n|p is mir zu anstrengend
<gillsu> neuHier
<jokrebel> seiWillkommen
<trohn_javolta> hallo leute
<trohn_javolta> habe ein boot problem, kann nicht mehr ins windows booten
<trohn_javolta> ist jemand da der zuhört? und gegebenenfalls helfen möchte?
<trohn_javolta> ?
<sdx32> ja und nein.
<sdx32> bzw.: beschreib doch mal genauer, was nicht geht
<sdx32> wird ein Eintrag für Windows angezeigt?
<DerProfessor_> Hallo Leute, trohn_javolta wenn Dir hier einer helfen kann dann meldet Er/Sie sich hier bei Dir. Und wenn sich keiner Meldet dann kann Dir auch keiner helfen 
<DerProfessor_> Wie Du siehst hab ich Recht ;)
<trohn_javolta> okay hab mal gewartet auf irgendeine rückmeldung
<trohn_javolta> gut, ich versuche mal mein setup und das bisherige vorgehen so gut wie möglich zu beschreiben
<trohn_javolta> also, ich habe windows 7 und ubuntu auf einer ssd laufen
<trohn_javolta> die ssd habe ich damals mit einer gpt partitionstabelle versehen
<trohn_javolta> achso und uefi bios
<trohn_javolta> als erste partition habe ich eine efi boot partition erstellt
<trohn_javolta> nun ist mir leider die root partition von ubuntu zu klein geworden
<trohn_javolta> also hab ich diese in gparted vergrößert
<trohn_javolta> nun kann ich zwar noch ins ubuntu booten aber nicht mehr in windows 7
<trohn_javolta> windows eintrag gibt es
<trohn_javolta> bei windows startbildschirm gehts nicht mehr weiter
<sdx32> hoom. hom. 
<trohn_javolta> bei erneutem start kann ich die starthilfe aufrufen
<sdx32> Du hast deinen Windows Bootloader zerschossen.
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur , Abschnitt: EFI-Installation .. ich würde den GRUB2 einfach nochmal installieren und schauen was das ergab
<sdx32> Kann man versuchen, hat imo Erfolgschancen von quasi Null.
<trohn_javolta> windows starthilfe sagt zwar es repariert etwas doch danach gehts immer noch nicht
<nagetier> sdx32, falls du recht hast mit deiner Annahme stimme ich da zu
<trohn_javolta> das programm boot-repair habe ich bereits in vielen versch. optionen durchlaufen lassen
<nagetier> aber ist schon etwas verfrüht, finde ich
<trohn_javolta> brachte keinen erfolg
<nagetier> ok
<trohn_javolta> grub2 auch schon manuell neu installiert...(macht boot-repair unter anderem auch)
<sdx32> nagetier: möglich. Ich hab mit den Dingern nach ntldr von xp nichts mehr zu tun gehabt - haben müssen, zum Glück.
<trohn_javolta> boot-repair verfasst dann noch so eine info datei und läd sie auf pastebin
<trohn_javolta> kann euch mal den link posten...
<trohn_javolta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840021/ 
<trohn_javolta> bzw. ubuntu paste
<trohn_javolta> ..okay möglicherweise hats mit der secure boot option zu tun
<trohn_javolta> glaub ich hab bis jetzt nicht aus grub2 ins windows gebootet
<trohn_javolta> sondern windows aus dem efi menü gestartet
<trohn_javolta> lese das gerade: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Problembehebung#Probleme-mit-Windows 
<trohn_javolta> bei booten aus dem grub menü
<trohn_javolta> vllt ist der windows eintrag im efi menü nicht mehr aktuell, aber noch da..
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, bisher bin ich bei solchen Konstellationen besser gefahren, wenn Windows vor Linux liegt.. dann wäre jedenfalls das Vergrößern von / problemlos verlaufen.. so wurde die Boot-Partition von Windows verschoben, IMHO mag das Windows nicht (habe hier noch keine UEFI Maschinen, kann auch alles anders sein)
<trohn_javolta> okay lest sich logisch
<nagetier> aber ok, das sollte auch so klappen.. war aber in der Vergangehit mit mehr Aufwand belastet
<trohn_javolta> damals hab ichs nicht gewusst
<trohn_javolta> hab extra so gut wie möglich beim verkleinern, vergrößern "aufgepasst"
<trohn_javolta> hatte die reihenfolge an partitionen:
<trohn_javolta> root | swap | home
<trohn_javolta> in home war noch platz
<trohn_javolta> also home verkleinert
<trohn_javolta> freien platz als neuen swap genommen
<trohn_javolta> alten swap gelöscht
<trohn_javolta> und root damit vergrößert
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, ah. ok.. die Windows Boot-Partiton wurde also gar nicht angefasst?
<trohn_javolta> kann ich nicht 100 %ig sagen
<trohn_javolta> denke nicht
<trohn_javolta> naja...
<trohn_javolta> wie ich fertig war hat gparted noch iwo dazwischen 1 mb nicht vergebenen speicher angezeigt
<trohn_javolta> glaub zwischen root und swap...
<trohn_javolta> hab dann nochmals vergrößert und da hat mir gparted die "standardwarnung" geschrieben, dass ein verschieben dazu führen kann dass das betriebssystem nicht mehr bootet
<trohn_javolta> ...hätt ich den einen scheiß mb vllt. in ruhe und frei lassen sollen
<trohn_javolta> egal
<trohn_javolta> ich werde jetzt mal testweise im bios die secure boot option deaktivieren und schauen ob windows dann aus grub2 bootet
<trohn_javolta> meld mich wieder, vllt. fällt noch jemandem was ein
<trohn_javolta> hi
<trohn_javolta> ..okay, hatte im bios das secure boot gar nicht aktiviert
<trohn_javolta> =(
<DerProfessor_> wb trohn_javolta, klappt es den jetzt?
<trohn_javolta> nein
<trohn_javolta> wie gesagt secure boot war nie aktiviert
<trohn_javolta> im wiki steht nur, dass es probs geben kann, wenn man aus grub2 ins windows booten will, aber die bios option secure boot aktiviert ist
<trohn_javolta> =/
<trohn_javolta> ...dabei wollt ich heut noch this war of mine zockn..
<trohn_javolta> jz ist es dreiviertl 10 und ich bin scheißdrauf
<trohn_javolta> hier vllt. nochmal das info script von boot-repair
<trohn_javolta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840021/
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, schon versucht Windows direkt zu booten.. also per F8 oder ähnlich GRUB zu überspringen und Windows anwählen?
<trohn_javolta> jep
<trohn_javolta> dies ist mittlerweile auch wieder eingestellt
<trohn_javolta> also beim start drück ich f12 und komme ins uefi boot menü
<trohn_javolta> dort gibts unter anderem windows boot loader
<trohn_javolta> und ubuntu
<trohn_javolta> mit auswahl windows boot loader komme ich bis zum startbildschirm
<trohn_javolta> windows wird gestartet...
<trohn_javolta> und aus
<trohn_javolta> über ubuntu komme ich in grub2
<trohn_javolta> dort gibts mehrere "windows" einträge
<trohn_javolta> bootmgr64 oder so
<trohn_javolta> und UEFI widows...etc.
<trohn_javolta> alle wege führen nicht nach rom
<trohn_javolta> also windows =)
<trohn_javolta> aber es wird bemerkt, dass windows nicht ordnungsgemäß startet
<trohn_javolta> und die starthilfe wird vorgeschlagen
<trohn_javolta> dort schreibt windows es repariert etwas..
<trohn_javolta> aber bringt nix
<trohn_javolta> mittlerweile kommt es kann nichts mehr repariern
<trohn_javolta> und ich kann weiter optionen auswählen
<trohn_javolta> zb wiederherstellung
<trohn_javolta> systemwiederherstellung beendet sich mit einem fehler
<jokrebel> !enter trohn_javolta 
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, bin mir fast sicher dass sich das über die Windows-DVD lösen lässt.. sich dort ein äqivalent zu fixmbr befindet
<trohn_javolta> irgendeine datei kann icht auf ursprung gesetzt werden
<jokrebel> !enter > trohn_javolta 
<nagetier> jokrebel, ich glaube Kubine ist aus
<jokrebel> scheint so
<trohn_javolta> c:/windows/system32/wbem/performance/WmiApRpl.h
<trohn_javolta> wegen dieser datei beendet sich die systemwiederherstellung mit unbekanntem fehler
<trohn_javolta> dachte mir nämlich, ok bevor nix mehr geht, eben systemwiederherstellung
<trohn_javolta> leider gehts auch nicht
<trohn_javolta> welche windows dvd meinst du?
<trohn_javolta> achso, ich kann auch noch in ein terminal
<trohn_javolta> eingabeaufforderung schlägt windows auch vor, unter systemwiederherstellung als option
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: Wärst Du bitte so nett, eher längere Posts zu schreiben und erst wenn Du wirklich meinst fertig mit tippen zu sein die Enter-Taste drückst.
<trohn_javolta> okay mach ich
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, na die Installations-DVD .. schau mal ob das hier weiter hilft, allerdings fehlen mir da die Befehle auf der Konsole wie ich es vom Reparieren des MBR kenne.. http://hydra.geht.net/tino/howto/uefi/winrepair/
<jokrebel> Ich würd auch meinen, dass Du das (wenn dann) mit der Windows-CD reparieren kannst. Aber nur weil Du es mit Ubuntu und gparted kaputt gemacht hast ist Windows eher kein Thema für den ubuntu-supportkanal.
<nagetier> aber evtl ist das ja bei UEFI alles anders :/
<nagetier> würde da auch schon eher einen Windows-Channel aufsuchen
<jokrebel> /s/eher/dennoch
<trohn_javolta> achso, denkt du dass da ein programm drauf is, um noch was zu reparieren?
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, definitiv
<trohn_javolta> ja okay, ich dachte ich fang mal im ubuntu support an. werd weiter in der windows ecke fragen. vielen dank für die vorschläge soweit.
<nagetier> Viel Erfolg.
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: Wenn Du dann Windows repariert hast wird vermutlich Ubuntu nicht mehr hoch kommen, dann muss Grub nochmal repariert werden.
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: Und! Backup nicht vergessen!
<trohn_javolta> okay, dann muss ich über live media alle relevanten verzeichnisse mouten und grub neu installieren und aktualisieren, richtig?
<trohn_javolta> betonung liegt auf wenn..=)
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, ist auf der vom mir anfänglich verlinkten Seite beschrieben
<nagetier> aber passt schon, was du sagst :)
<trohn_javolta> ..hatte das schon mal =)
<nagetier> trohn_javolta, chroot nennt sich das
<trohn_javolta> also dann machts gut
<trohn_javolta> tschau
<nagetier> cu
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-18
<uni67x> fn key zur regulierung der helligkeit nach installation von UBU14.04.2 LTS außer funktion. maschine: acer aspire 5736 z, intel gma 4500m. erbitte hilfe. danke im voraus.
<kcalB> hallo Leutz, ich benutze ubuntu im Fallbackmodus, wie kann ich bei einzelnen Fenstern die Fensterdekoration entfernen oder ist das nicht möglich ? Jemand da der sich auskennt ?
<stevieh1> uni67x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352&page=2
<stevieh1> kcalB: was immer der fallbackmodus ist...
<kcalB> gnome falbackmodus oder sowas
<stevieh1> und wieso nimmst du den?
<stevieh1> aber seis drum. evtl. kann devilspie sowas.
<kcalB> weil ich's einfach haben möchte :) 
<mrkramps> devilspie kann undecorate
<kcalB> danke ich kuck mal durch :))
<stevieh1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37111/how-to-make-firefox-main-windows-have-no-decorations-using-devilspie
<uni67x> helligkeit-problem beseitigt. aber die grafische darstellung der Helligkeitsregulierung ist weg. hat jemand eine idee, wieso?
<uni67x> ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. acer 5736Z. intel gma4500m.
<mrkramps> kommt drauf an
<uni67x> mrkramps: nach der Install konnte ich die helligkiet nicht regulieren, alber der grafische Balken/die Anzeige bei betätigung von fn taste war da.
<uni67x> mrkramps: jetzt ist es umbekehtr.
<mrkramps> uni67x, hast du das problem nach dem link von stevieh1 behoben?
<uni67x> mrkramps: ich?
<uni67x> der link war nicht für mich bestimmt
<mrkramps> uni67x, woher sollen wir wissen, was du gemacht hast, bevor diese "umgekehrt" bei dir eingetreten ist?
<uni67x> moment bitte
<stevieh1> uni67x: und wieso hab ich dann deinen Nick davor geschrieben?
<uni67x> stevieh1: wo denn? hab nichts bekommen. leider. hätte mich sehr gefreut. 
<uni67x> ich bereite etwas vor
<uni67x> damit ihr wißt was ich verändert hab
<uni67x> zunächst GRUB bezogen
<stevieh1> (15:30:52) stevieh1: uni67x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352&page=2
<uni67x> genau. das war meine anweisung, an die ich mich gehalten hab. ohne erfolg.
<uni67x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844600/
<mrkramps> warum ohne erfolg?! hintergrundbeleuchtung geht doch bei dir jetzt
<uni67x> mrkramps: missverständnis. die gings immer. was nach der install nicht ging , das war die regulierung der helligkeit.
<uni67x> dann hab ich grub modifiziert
<mrkramps> das meine ich doch
<uni67x> dann konnte ich die helligkeit mit fn tasten regeln, aber dieser kleine icon, wenn man fn taste betätigt, war plötzlich weg. wieso?
<uni67x> kann ich das irgendwie reparieren?
<stevieh1> ging das alles mal?
<mrkramps> ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn man acpi_backlight=vendor setzt
<stevieh1> das denke ich auch  ;-)
<uni67x> kommisch. dann kehre ich zum asgangspunkt zurück, ok. moment mal.
<uni67x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10844646/
<uni67x> nach der installation: die helligkeit läßt sich nicht regulieren. aber der grafischer regulator (fn-taste) ist da.
<kcalB> danke euch stevieh1 mrkramps, hat geklappt :D
<mrkramps> kcalB, bitte schön
<kcalB> bin mal weg
<mrkramps> uni67x, Fn-Tasten sprechen standardmäßig ein generisches acpi-gerät für die helligkeitsregelung an und von diesem gerät nimmt der "grafische regulator" seine informationen
<mrkramps> dieses generische gerät muss deswegen - sagen wir mal - harmonieren mit dem tatsächlichen gerät für die helligkeitsregelung
<uni67x> mrkramps: dh dass der regulator bekommt jetzt eine falsche information, weil durch die betätigung nicht anspringt.
<mrkramps> mit acpi_backlight=vendor wird - afaik - das generische ignoriert
<mrkramps> deswegen auch keine benachrichtigungen mehr
<mrkramps> uni67x, hast du mal verschiedene kombinationen durchprobiert mit den bootoptionen, weil du hattest ha auch bspw acpi_osi gesetzt
<mrkramps> was passiert, wenn du nur acpi_backlight einträgst bzw. nur acpi_osi
<uni67x> mrkramps: in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=?
<uni67x> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere passiert nichts.
<uni67x> aber ich teste das noch mal, ok?
<uni67x> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" " lasse ich so stehen
<mrkramps> jau
<uni67x> mrkramps: :-)
<uni67x> bei acpi_backlight it works
<uni67x> mrkramps: und das mach so einen unterschied: acpi_backligt=vendor & acpi_backlight?
<mrkramps> sollte auf diese weise alle herstellerspezifischen treiber eigentlich überschreiben und diese als fehlerquelle ausklammern
<uni67x> mrkramps: das einzige was jetzt noch angepasst werden könnte, aber kein MUSS, ist: fn+hell zeig dunkel und fn+dunkel zeigt hell :-))
<uni67x> mrkramps: kennst du dafür einen trick?
<mrkramps> uni67x, dann setz das jetzt noch mal testweise mit der bootoption für invert, die du vorher hattest
<uni67x> na da bin ich gesprannt
<aggr0nym> gibts für die ubuntu taskleiste ein temperatur gadged?
<mrkramps> aggr0nym, ja … sollte ein indicator applet dafür geben
<aggr0nym> ich meinte eher ein applet o.ä das mir die temp als graph dargestellt wird
<mrkramps> aggr0nym, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<mrkramps> psensor sollte sein, was du suchst
<aggr0nym> ty
<vitus> aggr0nym: warum nicht mal kurz und knackig die Paketsuche http://u.42.pl/8t2o anwerfen?
<aggr0nym> psensors sieht ganz gut aus
<aggr0nym> 100 punkte an mrkramps 
<uni67x> mrkramps: ich habe ubu noch mal installiert und die GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight" funktioniert nicht. hast du eine idee wieso?
<uni67x> dh: der fn regler ist da
<uni67x> die helligkeit lässt sich nicht regulieren
<uni67x> vor deiner hilfestellung, habe ich folgendes gemacht:
<uni67x> ls /sys/class/backlight/  + sudo touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf + sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf 
<uni67x> wie in der unterlage: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel#Intel-Corporation-Mobile-4-Series-Chipset-Integrated-Graphics-Controller
<uni67x> mrkramps: soll ich das wiederholen?
<mrkramps> uni67x, wenn das funktioniert hat, dann macht das wohl sinn
<mrkramps> hast du vorhin ja nichts von erwähnt
<uni67x> mrkramps: sorry:-)
<uni67x> mrkramps: ist das üblich, dass nach der install sowohl /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf als auch /etc/X11/xorg.conf nicht existieren? das verzeichnis xorg.conf.d auch nicht.
<mrkramps> uni67x, ja
<mrkramps> uni67x, wer hat dir eigentlich dieses 'sudo gedit' vorgeschlagen?! Das ist riskant, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<bekks> Das ist nicht nur riskant, das ist Müll. 
<uni67x> mrkramps: niemand. aber damit kann ich gut umgehen.
<mrkramps> uni67x, s.o. lesen!
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht, da du sudo gedit statt gksudo gedit verwendest.
<uni67x> mrkramps: ist bei nano Ʌ=STRG-Taste? ɅX=Beenden?
<mrkramps> uni67x, ja
<uni67x> mrkramps: es funktioniert, aber ich gebe zu, es fehlt der hintergrundverständnis. leider. ps> danke, heute jede menge gelernt. ehrlich.
<uni67x> jetzt läuft die brightness control einwandfrei auf dem acer mit 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<uni67x> aber auf dem sony
<uni67x> mit intel mobile GM965/GL960 passiert folgendes
<uni67x> der brightness regler wird 20 stufig und auf der minimalsten stelle bei 0 wird der laptop in eine art schlaf versetzt und nicht auwacht, wenn ich mit fn eine stufe nach oben gehe...
<uni67x> dann beleuchte ich den bildschirm mit eine lampe
<uni67x> wähle ich "bereitschaft"
<uni67x> drücke die leer taste
<uni67x> und die hintergrundbeleuchtung ist wieder da
<uni67x> mrkramps: hast du vielleicht eine idee? wieso? warum? was kann ich tun? wo nachlesen?
<mrkramps> kein ahnung … such doch einfach mal im internet nach dem fehlerbild
<uni67x> fehlerbild=fehlerbeschreibung?
<mrkramps> vermutlich hilft auch hier irgendeine bootoption oder eine XServer-Konfiguration
<uni67x> ok.
<uni67x> danke.
<uni67x> mrkramps: ich suche nach geeigneter Quelle bzw. Fehlerbild. ich steche im nebel. bekomme ich einen tipp? bei wem könnte ich nachfragen?
<mrkramps> uni67x, bei google?
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-19
<uni67x> suche seit 3 stunden , aber irgendwie formuliere ich die anfrage falsch. denke ich.
<uni67x> na ja, morgen dh heute schon ist auch ein tag. und google ist bestimmt nicht pleite, oder?
<uni67x> GN8
<zerwas> Ich bekomme beim Booten die Meldung "do_boot_cpu failed(-01) to wakeup CPU#01/02/03. Nach dem Booten steht dann nur ein Kern cur Verfügung und das System reagiert langsam.
<zerwas> Nach dem vierten Reboot hat sich das Problem gerade von selbst gelöst. Ich frage gar nicht erst nach.
<zerwas> Ich hatte das Problem schon mal, da war es auch nach einem Reboot verschwunden.
<florian> Hi Leute. Kennst sich hier jemand gut mit Grafikarten unter Linux aus? Ich brauche Hilfe. 
<florian> Ich habe mir nämlich zuverst die Nvidia GTX 750 gekauft --> tearing und schlechte performance
<ppq> hallo. ich nicht, aber im irc kommt man mit metafragen nicht weit, einfach direkt fragen ;)
<florian> Dann mit mit der nvidia gt 730 das gleiche
<florian> okey danke :D
<florian> jetzt bin ich mittlerweile extrem angepisst da nicht mal die Intel HD Grahics funktioniert ohne das es grauenhaft ausschaut
<ppq> florian, probier es mal mit dieser option im abschnitt Device deiner xorg.conf:     Option         "metamodes" "Mode0 +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<florian> Habe ich schon probiert Hilft nichts
<ppq> florian, damit habe ich meine nvidia tearing-frei bekommen
<bekks> florian: Welches Ubuntu nutzt du denn genau?
<aggr0nym> ich will heute mal einen nostalgie linux sonntag machen. weiss zufällig jemand wo ich alte linux distris herbekomme? :D stelle mir sowas wie ubuntu 5.05 vor können auch vpc images sein
<florian> Ich habe es sowohl mit Ubuntu Mate als auch mit Ubuntu Gnome versucht (14.04 LTS)
<ppq> aggr0nym, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bekks> florian: Welches Ubuntu nutzt du denn genau?
<aggr0nym> ty
<ppq> florian, was für einen bildschirm hast du und wie ist der angeschlossen?
<florian> Ich bin dann auch mit beiden Grafikarten swohol den Treiber von der Nvidia Homepage Versucht als auch den über das "Zusätzliche Treiber" Programm. 
<florian> Ich habe einen über DVI und den anderen über HDMI angeschlossen. 
<bekks> florian: Und welches Ubuntu nutzt du _aktuell_? Und welche Grafikkarte _aktuell_?
<florian> Das Problem liegt bei beiden vor
<ppq> florian, und welche auflösung?
<bekks> florian: Das beantwortet meine Fragen nicht.
<florian> Gestern hatte ich Ubuntu Mate 14.04 LTS drauf mit der Grafikarte Nvidia GTX 730
<bekks> Gestern ist mir auch egal.
<florian> beides mal 1080p mit 60 fps
<bekks> Was ist AKTUELL?
<florian> Heute habe ich die Grafikarte ausgebaut, Fedora 21 drauf installiert, und die Intel Graphics versucht
<bekks> Also benutzt Du AKTUELL Fedora 21?
<florian> Das ist nur zum testen. 
<bekks> Das ist EGAL.
<bekks> Benutzt du es AKTUELL? JA oder NEIN?
<florian> JA 
<florian> :D
<bekks> Gut, dann frag bitte den Fedora-Support. Danke.
<ppq> ...
<ppq> florian, bei mir hab ich außerdem eine modeline und ein "    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "True"" in der Screen sektion
<florian> Hier geht es auch nicht um einen Ubuntu spezifische Frage. Es geht darum das ich Tearing Probleme habe und das mit allen Distris. 
<ppq> mein dell monitor hat per EDID unfug übermittelt
<florian> Ich habe zwei Samsung Monitore
<bekks> florian: Dann bist du hier trotzde, falsch, weil HIER der Ubuntusupport ist und nicht der distributionsübergreifende Linuxsupport.
<florian> (verschiedene Modelle)
<bekks> *trotzdem
<ppq> florian, welche nvidia-treiber hattest du unter windows denn getestet`
<ppq> den 349er mal probiert?
<ppq> ääh, unter ubuntu
<florian> ppq: Keine. 
<ppq> jetzt schreib ich schon windows statt ubuntu. wo soll das noch hinführen
<oktay> wirst von bill gesteuert Oo
<florian> ppq: Die Neusten und die wo mein Modell dabei steht. 
<florian> Mir geht es eigentlich nicht mal darum das Problem mit der aktuellen Grafikarte zu lösen.
<bekks> Sondern?
<ppq> florian, das kann alles heißen
<florian> Ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon 25 Stunden da rein gesteckt.
<bekks> Worum geht es Dir denn? 
<k-stz> florian: bemerkst du das tearing beim scrollen? wie testest du es
<florian> Ich möchte einen Möglichkeit finden Hardware zu kaufen die Plug and Play mäßig funktioniert. 
<florian> k-stz. Beim bewegen von Fenstern. Schauen von Youtube videos ...
<bekks> Was ist denn "plug and play mäßig"
<bekks> Und was hat das alles mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<florian> kaufen --> PC aufschrauben --> einbauen --> Treiber installiert .
<ppq> florian, aktivier unter 14.04 mal den LTS enablement stack http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks und installier den neusten nvidia-treiber 349 aus dem xorg-edgers ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa 
<bekks> florian: Der Einbau installiert keine Treiber. Bei keiner Hardware.
<bekks> ppq: Er hat Fedora, nicht Ubuntu. :)
<oktay> florian #fedora-de
<k-stz> florian: hast du neustes adobe-plugin? sudo apt-get install adobe-flash-plugin  (iirc)
<bekks> k-stz: Er hat keine Probleme mit Flash, er hat Probleme mit Nvidia unter Fedora.
<florian> k-stz: Adobe war installiert. Das kommt mit dem Paket ubuntu-restricted-extras mit was ich standardmäßig installier
<florian> Ich frage mal ganz anders. Wenn ich einen PC will der mit Ubuntu 14.04 problemlos funktioniert (zwei Monitore, 1080p 60fps, Raid5 mit 3 SSDs, flüsterleise) was muss ich dann tun? 
<bekks> Die Ubuntu HCL anschauen Dir einen Rechner zusammenbauen.
<florian> Ich bin mittlerweile überfragt wie ich Hardware kaufen soll für Ubuntu 
<ppq> florian, probier mal was ich erwähnte. 
<florian> Ich habe ja schon die neusten Treiber direkt von NVIDIA installiert über das *.run Script. Somit hatte ich schon die neusten Treiber auf meinen Rechner. 
<ppq> ich meinte besonders auch den neueren kernel
<ppq> und xorg
<bekks> Und somit hast du das Problem, dass dir dieser Treiber bei JEDEM Kernelupdate um die Ohren fliegt.
<bekks> florian: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia lesen :)
<bekks> Und tun, was ppq Dir vorschlägt, was Du aber offensichtlich ignorierst.
<k-stz> florian: yep, ich hab auch über nvidias+skript installiert, und ich habe kein tearing. Aber: ich habe alle compiz effekte abgeschalten
<florian> k-stz: Ich empfinde das nicht als Lösung wenn man Compiz abschalten muss um kein Tearing zu bekommen. 
<k-stz> und steam spiele: borderlands 2, z.b. laufen wie auf windows
<k-stz> florian: ich weiß nicht ob es am compiz liegt, ich habe es nur abgeschalten wegen den wackelingen effekten etc.
<florian> Meine Nvidia Grafikarte wird übrigends von Nvidia officel unterstütz. 
<k-stz> florian: google sagt das ist ein prominentes problem unter ubuntu 14.04 z.b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235382
<florian> Auf der Website von Ubuntu findet man aber nichts von Nvidia, oder?
<florian> k-stz: Ich habe bereits alles von diesem Artikel druchprobiert, aber danke
<k-stz> (da ist ne lösung drauf) achtung beim ansprechen von mehreren monitoren, denk dran backup xorg.confs zu machen
<k-stz> oh, ok
<florian> Sorry Leute. Ich glaube man merkts. Ich bin derbe angepisst. Aber Linux (oder eher Ubuntu) ist nicht daran schuld sondern Nvidia bzw. Intel
<bekks> Ja, und da du nicht mal Ubuntu nutzt, hat das HIER auch WIRKLICH NICHTS zu suchen.
<bekks> Ich hab mir das jetzt lange genug angeguckt.
<florian> sorry bekks. Ich weis ich habe gerade im augenblick nicht Ubuntu auf dem PC. 
<bekks> Richtig. Also hat das HIER nichts zu suchen.
<bekks> Habe ich Dir jetzt oft genug gesagt.
<florian> bekks: ich will auch nicht das Problem unter Feodra lösen. Den im Augenblick steckt da garnichtmal die Nvidia Grafikarte drin
<bekks> Wundervoll.
<bekks> Diese Diskussion ist hier und jetzt beendet.
<florian> Ich sitze auch im Augenblick nicht vor diesem PC sondern vor einem Laptop mit Ubuntu Gnome
<bekks> Du kannst das ja gerne im Offtopickanal weiterführen, aber es hat nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun.
<florian> Naja. Danke ppq, k-stz und bekks für eure Hilfe. 
<florian> sorry bekks das ich diesen Kanal "missbraucht" habe
<florian> tschau
<k-stz> florian: viel erfolg
<sirusdev> guten tag
<greenfinger> Hallo
<k-stz> greenfinger: hallo
<greenfinger> Kann mir jemand sagen warum sich Elster bei mir nicht mehr öffnet? Seit dem Update auf 14.04 funktioniert es nicht mehr
<jokrebel> elster?
<jokrebel> greenfinger: Das Steuerdingens? ElsterOnline? Oder ElsterFormular? Was passiert wenn Du es aus dem Terminal heraus zu starten versuchst?
<jokrebel> greenfinger: Na dann geb ich Dir mal ein paar Links und beschäftige mich wieder mit eigenen Problemen. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31548   https://www.elster.de/anwenderforum/showthread.php?40429-ElsterFormular-unter-Ubuntu-(Linux)-installieren   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ElsterOnline    http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ElsterFormular
<peter1965> Hi @ all
<jokrebel> nabend
<peter1965> nabend, ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann
<jokrebel> ohne Frage kaum <g>
<peter1965> hab vor paar wochen linux Mint installiert, bin / war auch sehr zufrieden damit... ;-) nur es hatte mich immer im wlan rausgeworfen. jetzt hab ich seit heute ubuntu respontory installiert und jetzt ne mischung aus ubuntu und linux mit mit mate... wie bekomme ich den aktuellen mate?
<ppq> peter1965, installier lieber ein sauberes ubuntu mate neu
<jokrebel> peter1965: Wrong Channel
<ppq> so mix-systeme gehen ziemlich schnell kaputt
<ppq> (von ganz allein ;)
<ring0> peter1965, guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE
<peter1965> danke ppq, dafür bräuchte ich erstmal n rohling :D
<jokrebel> peter1965: Und ppq muss ich leider recht geben. 
<jokrebel> peter1965: Geht auch mit USB-Stick
<peter1965> wann kommt ubuntu 15.10 raus?
<ring0> 10 wie oktober
<ppq> peter1965, das geht auch vom stick
<peter1965> okay, n stick hab ich hier...
<jokrebel> peter1965: Und kommende Versionen werden in #ubuntu-de+1 bequatscht 
<ring0> peter1965, dann hol dir die ubuntu mate iso. verlinkt auf der wiki-seite von eben und pack das auf den stick
<ambossarm> moin. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen Elsterformular und Wine? Das alte ging Problemlos, nur haben sie jetzt wohl den Support für winXP gedroppt und Wollen VC++ 2013 und das tut bei mir in Wine nicht
<jokrebel> ambossarm: Kann das sein dass Du da heut schonmal als greenfinger gefragt hast?
<ring0> peter1965, für die erstellung des usb-sticks mit der ubuntu iso, sollte das hier helfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<ambossarm> lol, nein. Kannste mir die Anwort schicken, die greenfinger bekam, falls sie inhaltlich taugt
<jokrebel> ...und dann auf gegenfragen nicht genatwortet.
<jokrebel> hehe
<jokrebel> greenfinger: Na dann geb ich Dir mal ein paar Links und beschäftige mich wieder mit eigenen Problemen. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31548   https://www.elster.de/anwenderforum/showthread.php?40429-ElsterFormular-unter-Ubuntu-(Linux)-installieren   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ElsterOnline    http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ElsterFormular
<ambossarm> jokrebel: Ist halt bis 31.05 muss die Steuererklärung gemacht sein und es tut halt nicht. Darum glaub ich, dass da bald mehr kommen werden... im Wiki steht nix
<jokrebel> ambossarm: Der hatte wohl auch irgendwelche Elster-Probleme seit nem Update
<ambossarm> huch im wikie steht ja doch was. Muss neu sein. Ja das update will VC++ 2013 installieren und schlägt fehl
 * jokrebel hat da keine eigenen Erfahrungen weil er sich schon seit Jahren um Steuererklärungen rumdrücken kann.
<peter1965> okay, hab mir das gerad durchgelesen, dann warte ich die paar tage noch ;-)
<ring0> peter1965, welche paar tage?
<jokrebel> ring0: Vielleicht bis gleich 15.04 kommt?
<ring0> jokrebel, wer weiß :)
<nagetier> das kann man auch jetzt schon gut verwenden
<jokrebel> nagetier: Psschhht - NOCH ist es nicht soweit <g>
<nagetier> na gut *flüster*
<jokrebel> wann ist eigentlich der offizielle Termin?
<ambossarm> 23. glaub ich
<nagetier> so steht's geschrieben - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vivid_Vervet
<ambossarm> Okay, mit dem Winetricks script, dass ich jetzt aus dem Wiki fürs Formular hab, konnte ich vcrun2013 installieren. Er meckert zwar, dass er vc++2013 nicht verifizieren kann, aber es funktioniert. Danke
<ambossarm> Das Winetricks, dass ubuntu mitliefert hat leider kein vc++2013
<jokrebel> wieso ist in Mate eigentlich so gleich mal gar keine Auswahl an Panel-Erweiterungen? Nicht mal ein Systemmonitor gibt es da.
<sonotos> jokrebel: hm eventuell fehlt dir da das passende paket ich hab den systemmonitor unter mate
<sonotos> da waren so ziemlich alle von gnome2 mit dabei wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab
<jokrebel> sonotos: Hm. Mal suchen. Danke
<sonotos> mate-applets müsste das sein
<sonotos> wenns da nicht dabei ist könnte es 
<sonotos> mate-sensors-applet
<sonotos> Display readings from hardware sensors in your MATE panel
<sonotos> sein
<jokrebel> sonotos: Hört sich gut an. Nochmals danke
<sonotos> gern
<jokrebel> sonotos: Sehr schön, hat geklappt. ...ooO( warum nur bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen? )
<Rochvellon> manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht
 * nagetier *abhelf*
<sonotos> jokrebel: kenn ich
<ub_umstieg> Guten abend eine frage wo kann ich in 14.04 unity die standards für deiendungen setzen  mp4 mit vlc Z.B
<k-stz> ub_umstieg: müsste im nautilus rechtsklick auf die datei->eigenschaften->öffnen 
<k-stz> *öffnen mit reiter
<ub_umstieg> Danke
<k-stz> gern geschehen
<ub_umstieg> das icon ändert sich scheinbar nicht °! aber es funktioniert jetzt auch bei anderen mp4 files
<Guest47012> Hallo? Is da wer?
<mrkramps> !frag > Guest47012 
<mrkramps> Guest47012, einfach deine frage stellen! wenn jemand was weiß, wird man sich melden
<Guest47012> Bin das erste mal in einem Chat. Gibt es eine Anleitung für blutige Anfänger irgendwo im Netz?
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<mrkramps> das mit dem "einfach fragen" hat aber nichts damit zu tun
<Guest47012> Ähmm ... da komm ich her, da stehen aber nur sehr kurz die Befehle. Ich aber weiß gar nix. Ist das hier freenode? 
<mrkramps> das hier ist freenode
<nagetier> Guest47012, Hallo, eine Anleitung wozu?
<Guest47012> Einfach ne Kurzeinführung. Wie man sich hier verhält, die 4 wichtigsten Befehle, was irc ist, was freenode ist, welche Chatrooms es gibt. Irgendetwas in der Richtung. 
<nagetier> Ah, ok.. dachte zu Ubuntu.
<ambossarm> Es gibt hier nen topic, da stehen Regeln drin
<mrkramps> Guest47012, wenn du von der wiki-seite hier her kommst, dann solltest du mal unten in die links schauen
<nagetier> Guest47012, Dann denke ich ist die Seite von freenode genau richtig - https://freenode.net/
<mrkramps> insbesondere die externen links
<nagetier> Guest47012, Und herzlich Willkommen. Du bist auch gerne eingeladen nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu kommen. Dort werden Themen abseits von Ubuntu gerne besprochen.
<k-stz> mit dem befehl: "/join #ubuntu-de-offtopic" im chat
<Guest47012> Danke, aber lieber noch nicht channel wechseln, sonst komme ich nicht mehr zurück ;-)
<k-stz> :)
<nagetier> :)
<Guest47012> Frage zu Ubuntu: Ich habe ufw angeschalten. Wie kann es sein, dass der Server vom IRC durch die Firewall durchkommt? Eigentlich dürfte ich doch nur raussenden können. 
<mrkramps> Guest47012, solange du keine regeln definiert hast, tut ufw genau gar nichtst
<nagetier> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewall#Stateful_Inspection_2
<Guest47012> WIE BITTE??????
<Guest47012> Ich surfe die ganze Zeit ohne Firewall?
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ufw
<mrkramps> lesen!
<mrkramps> ebenso wie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheits_1x1 und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Personal_Firewalls
<nagetier> Guest47012, du verwendest keinen Router mit aktivierter Firewall?
<Guest47012> Nein, ich hab nur ein Modem
<bekks> Wie baust Du denn dann die Verbinfung auf? Hast du im NetworkManager unter Ubuntu deine Zugangsdaten eingegeben?
<k1l> Guest47012: du hast eine ganz verkehrte vorstellung von firewall und von netzwerk und von sicherheit
<Guest47012> zu vorsichtig oder zu unvorsichtig?
<Guest47012> Ups - ich wollte fragen: Bin ich zu vorsichtig oder zu unvorsichtig?
<k1l> internet ist keine einbahnstrasse. wenn du nur daten rauslassen würdest (also datenpakete) dann hast du nichts vom internet. dann ist das wie ein telefon, wo ein hörer kaputt ist.
<Guest47012> Ja, aber die Firewall erkennt ja, dass sie established sind. Aber IRC ist doch angeblich ein Server.
<k1l> du verbindest dich mit dem internet fast ausschliesslich mit servern. wo ist denn jetzt das problem?
<Guest47012> ich dachte, die Firewall fkt nicht. Hab jetzt noch mal sudo ufw default deny eingegeben. Aber es geht immer noch. Offenbar kann man IRC auch betreiben, wenn man alle eingehenden Vbdgen ablehnt.
<bekks> Bestehende Verbindungen werden nicht unterbrochen.
<nagetier> Guest47012, Wichtig ist, dass dein eigenes System keine Dienste auf die öffentliche Adresse anbietet. Tut es das, kann man diese mit einer Firewall reglementieren.
<Guest47012> netstat -tulpen liefert ca. 6 Einträge mit Listen nach 127.0.1.1 von 0.0.0.0:* Das heißt, dass da schon einige Dienste sind, die offenbar lauschen
<k1l> ja was denn?
<bekks> Auf localhost ist das völlig schnuppe.
<Guest47012> Ok und auf 0.0.0.0:445, ist das dann auch egal?
<bekks> Wir müssen raten, was da horcht?
<k1l> 445 ist samba oder?
<Guest47012> Nein, natürlich nicht, das ist  805/smbd  
<Guest47012> Volltreffer k1l
<bekks> Dann schalte Samba halt ab, wenn du nicht willst dass es läuft.
<Guest47012> Was ist denn dieses 0.0.0.0 als Local Adresse. Offenbar kann man sich dahin von außen verbinden?
<mrkramps> 445 ist samba … Microsoft-DS SMB file sharing/ 	Microsoft-DS Active Directory, Windows shares
<Guest47012> Igitt Microsoft. Das wird ja immer schlimmer.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server - das ist Samba.
<mrkramps> muss man jetzt echt noch erläutern was samba und microsoft so gemeinsam haben!?
<Guest47012> Das s? Auch wenn der Spruch nicht gerade neu ist, aber ich habe das nicht installiert. Das hat sich selber installiert.
<Guest47012> <kopfkratz>
<bekks> MAcht doch nichts. Schalt es ab wenn du es nicht brauchst.
<k1l> Guest47012: das was du da machst klingt nach hexenjagd.
<Guest47012> Das ist also nicht standardmäßig bei 14.04 xubuntu dabei?
<bekks> Wer sagte das?
<k1l> ohne ahnung einfach mal wilder aktionismus.
<Rochvellon> ubuntu installiert standardmäßig samba
<k1l> Guest47012: was ist jetzt genau dein problem? was möchtest du ändern? was klappt nicht?
<k1l> weil das was ich bisher gelesen habe klingt für mich nach: "da hat einer keine ahung und fummelt am netzwerk rum weil er meint er würde es so sicherer machen"
<Guest47012> Als erstes würde mich interessieren, ob meine Firewall funktioniert, denn wenn ich versehentlich mal einen Server/Dienst installiere, dann soll der nicht gleich von außen erreichbar sein
<Guest47012> Wie kann ich denn ufw fragen, ob es auch wirklich mit den korrekten Regeln läuft. Aktiv ist es. Aber wie kann ich fragen, ob es alle Vbdgen auch wirklich ablehnt?
<bekks> sudo "sudo ufw status"
<bekks> Und das Wort das du suchst heisst "Verbindungen".
<bekks> Willst du es genauer wissen: sudo ufw status verbose
<bekks> Steht aber auch in dem bereits genannten Artikel.
<Guest47012> Negativ, das mit dem verbose ist ein sehr wichtiger Tipp
<bekks> So, damit ist das Problem ja gelöst. Was ist denn nun das eigentliche Problem dahinter? :)
<Guest47012> Ich bekomme jetzt etwas mehr Infos z.B. Voreinstellung: deny (eingehend), allow (abgehend), disabled (gesendet)
<Guest47012> Wenn ich versehentlich nen apache installiere (wie anfangs geschehen), dann will ich nicht, dass jemand sich übers Modem von außen in mich reinhackt
<bekks> Du hast eine völlig falsche Vorstellung von einem Netzwerk.
<bekks> Wie genau hast du Dich verbunden - hast du im NetworkManager die Zugangsdaten für deinen Internetzugang eingegeben, oder nur deine WLAN Zugangsdaten, oder oder oder?
<Guest47012> Nein, normales Modem, USB-Modem, einfach Sim-Karte rein und nunmehr über ppp0
<bekks> Also ein UMTS Stick.
<Guest47012> Korrekt
<bekks> Also kein Modem, sondern ein UMTS Stick :)
<Guest47012> Shit
<bekks> Da ufw läuft - was ist das Problem?
<Guest47012> Oben hat jemand behauptet, man müsste noch Regeln in ufw eingeben. Das habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht, weil ich dachte, dass ufw standarmäßig immer auf default deny steht. Stimmt offenbar nicht. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich feststelle, wie der default ist
<bekks> Dann schau Dir die vorhandenen Regeln an?
<bekks> Und was genau stimmt an der Aussage nicht dass ufs per default incoming deny macht?
<bekks> *ufw
<nagetier> Guest47012, zeige doch mal den output
<nagetier> !paste > Guest47012 
<nagetier> grml
<nagetier> Guest47012, bitte wenn dann hierher - http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<uniX67> mrkramps,  Thema: sony vaio fn keys. Folgendes ausprobiert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225858 mit 1.) 20-intel.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d && 2.) video.use_native_backlight=1
<Guest47012> Wie zeige ich die Regeln an? Über iptables?
<nagetier> Guest47012, hattest ihr das nicht gerade? Kenne mich mit der UFW nicht aus.
<uniX67> mrkramps,  in beiden Fällen: blackscreen wenn FN=0=min. 
<mrkramps> uniX67, "blackscreen" heißt was genau?
<nagetier> Guest47012, wie ich innerhalb von 20 Sekunden lesen konnte, sollte ein 'sudo ufw default deny' das erreichen, was du suchst.
<bekks> nagetier: Das ist standard und wurde bereits schonmal abgesetzt.
<nagetier> oki
<bekks> Ich warte ja immer noch auf die eigentliche Problembeschreibung :)
<nagetier> DANN frage ich mich das auch ;)
<Guest47012> Problem ist, wie stelle ich fest, wie meine Firewall eingestellt ist. Wenn ich default deny mache, dann heißt das ja nur, dass der Standard auf verbieten (ist ja schon mal gut), aber ich vermisse ein wenig die Übersichtsdarstellung ALLER Regeln wie normal üblich bei Firewalls
<uniX67> mrkramps, wenn ich auf der brightness MIN stuffe bin, sprich mehr als 10 s. dann wird unmöglich, den screen wieder zu beleben, dh. die hintergrundbeleuchtung schaltet sich aus
<nagetier> Guest47012, 'sudo ufw status verbose' gint das nicht aus?
<uniX67> mrkramps, wenn ich mit lichtquelle display beleuchte, dann sehe ich alles, versetze ich den laptop in die bereitschaft und
<Guest47012> Dann bekomme ich das: Voreinstellung: deny (eingehend), allow (abgehend), disabled (gesendet)
<naized> Moin, kann mir irgendwer von euch verraten, wie ich dafuer sorgen kann dass ich coredumps bekomme? ich habe ein binary was mit "illegal instruction" aussteigt, aber trotz "ulimit -c unlimited" bekomme ich keine coredups geschrieben
<uniX67> mrkramps, dann wacht er auf, solange ich irgendeine taste berühre
<uniX67> mrkramps, sprich hintergrundbeleuchtung wird aktiviert
<Guest47012> Was heißt diese Zeile? vor allem, was heißt disabled (gesendet), macht keinen Sinn
<nagetier> Guest47012, gibt 'man ufw' Informationen aus?
<Guest47012> Ja, ne ganze Menge
<nagetier> Dann hast du ja eine Menge zu lesen :)
<mrkramps> uniX67, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1381625
<mrkramps> fehler bekannt, kein fix vorhanden
<Guest47012> Wie? Ich habt alle keine Firewall, zumindest keine bei der ihr die Regeln einfach mal schnell abfragen könnt? Was macht ihr dann, wenn ihr mal öffentliches WLAN benützt?
<k1l> keinen apache starten
<k1l> du hast wohl ein grundproblem nicht verstanden: ports sind immer offen, aber wenn an dem port kein program lauscht, ist das eh latte.
<Guest47012> Und wenn jetzt ... sagen wir mal ein samba lauscht? Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass die Grundeinstellung von ubuntu immer so ist, dass sich von draußen nix reinverbindet?
<bekks> In einem öffentlichen WLAN betreibe ich keinen Samba.
<Guest47012> Samba ist in der Grundkonfiguration des ubuntu offenbar dabei. Schaltest Du das dann alles gleich nach der Installation ab?
<k1l> nein. die grundeinstellung ist auf verbindungsfreundlichkeit ausgelegt.
<nagetier> Guest47012, es lauscht doch aber so nicht auf der öffentlichen Adresse.
<nagetier> Änderst du das, sollte man sich auch um weitere Schritte Gedanken machen.
<bekks> Guest47012: Ich schalte alle Dienste ab, die ich nicht benötige. Das ist sinnvoller als mich mit einer Firewall herumzuschlagen.
<Guest47012> Was ist eine öffentliche und was ist eine private Adresse und wie kann ich das sicher unterscheiden?
<nagetier> Guest47012, aufgrund des Adressbereiches.. das ist jetzt aber zu weit vom Ubuntu-Support entfernt
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Offene_Ports - das liegt noch im Ubuntusupport :)
<nagetier> War auch nur eine faule Ausrede meinerseits.. runter beten kann ich das auch nicht ohne nachzulesen ;)
<Guest47012> Ich habe als Local Host typischer Weise folgende Einträge a) 0 0.0.0.0:5353 b) 127.0.0.1:631 c) :::445. Was davon wäre öffentlich?
<bekks> Wenn du immer nur die Hälfte postest, kann Dir das niemand sagen :)
<bekks> Welcher Befehl liefert welche Ausgabe?
<Guest47012> Die Listen-Seite ist immer gleich. Das ist immer 0.0.0.0:*. Also von irgendwo kann jemand herkommen. Der geht dann entweder auf meinen loopback-Adresse (da wurde mir gesagt, dass das egal ist) oder z.B. auf :::445. Und das müsste dann doch prinzipiell gefährlich sein von den Vbdgs-Endpunkten aus gesehen. Ist das soweit richtig?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung. 
<bekks> Ich habe noch keinen konkreten Befehl und dessen vollständige Ausgabe gesehen.
<nagetier> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0.0.0.0 , http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<Guest47012> Geil! Genau das habe ich gesucht.
<nagetier> Du willst lokal den Port 445 erreichen, also muss der auch gesetzt sein.
<nagetier> Oder es ist einfach nicht nötig samba auf dem System zu haben, dann kommt das runter, und der Port 445 ist lokal geschlossen.
<bekks> Oder man deaktiviert samba einfach.
<nagetier> Oder das.
<Guest47012> Werd ich sowieso machen, (muss ich aber noch nachlesen wie das nun wieder geht) aber ich habe 6 mit Status listen. Deswegen frage ich. Besonders stört mich dnsmasq. Lokalse Adress ist 127.0.1.1:53 und horcht auf 0.0.0.0:*
<uniX67> mrkramps, wenn ich den bug-bericht richtig interpretiere, dann ist der bug noch offen, isn´t it? nicht endgültig erledigt.
<mrkramps> uniX67, wie gesagt, fehler bekannt, kein fix vorhanden
<Guest47012> Ich hab das alles nicht installiert, weiß nicht, was das soll
<uniX67> mrkramps,  schad.
<nagetier> Guest47012, weil du zu dnsmasq noch nichts gelesen hast, richtig?
<Guest47012> Wie gelesen? Das ist ein Zusammenbindungs-Protokoll (du weißt, dass ich normaler User bin?)
<nagetier> oder hattest du dir Port 80 schon erfolgreich gesperrt? :)
<nagetier> Guest47012, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq - "Es werden die Namen aus dem lokalen Netz entsprechend der Datei /etc/hosts aufgelöst. Unbekannte Namensanfragen werden weitergeleitet und im Cache gespeichert." .. damit wäre schon grob geklärt was es macht.
<nagetier> Da greift nichts von außen zu.
<nagetier> Also schon, aber nur aus dem lokalen Netzwerk.
<bekks> Guest47012: Welches Ubuntu sagtest Du, hast Du?
<Guest47012> 14.04 xubuntu (hoffe ich)
<Guest47012> Also um genau zu sein stand Ubuntus Studio xubuntu 14.04 drauf
<k1l> Guest47012: "lsb_release -d"
<Guest47012> Das ist die Ausgabe: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<Guest47012> Könnte das mit dem UMTS-Modem zusammenhängen?
<bekks> Was? :)
<nagetier> Und, nein, auch aus dem lokalen Netzwerk greift da nichts direkt zu :)
<Guest47012> Mein UMTS-Modem ist gar kein Modem?
 * bekks ist raus aus der Nummer.
<nagetier> Guest47012, Was könnte damit zusammenhängen?
<apollo13> is ein UTMS model was kein modem ist nicht nen widersprich in sich selbst?
<Guest47012> Keine Ahnung. Ich hab kein Netz. Ich hab nur ein Modem. Keine Ahnung
<nagetier> Alles gut, das ist ein Modem.. bitte weitermachen
<apollo13> nagetier: :D
<Guest47012> Sagst Du es mir heute noch? Weil, für mich macht das keinen Sinn. 
<Guest47012> Da komme ich auch nicht drauf
<k1l> Guest47012: was ist denn die frage?
<Guest47012> Kann ich das dnsmasq abschalten, oder macht das Probleme (bzw. was ist das überhaupt?)
<nagetier> Guest47012, lass es bitte an.
<apollo13> die frage ist eher warum du das überhaupt am rennen hast?!
<Guest47012> ich habs nicht installiert
<nagetier> apollo13, ist default, gehört in das System.
<Guest47012> Und warum?
<apollo13> nagetier: wow, seit wann das?
<nagetier> Guest47012, weil es DNS-Anfragen weiterleitet und Ergebnisse zwischenspeichert.
<nagetier> apollo13, kA, IMHO schon etwas länger
<apollo13> das erklärt natürlich warum in der firma auf den neuen systemen nix mehr lief und warum dnsmasq deinstallieren die lösung war -- und ich hab schon die leute selber verdächtigt^^
<nagetier> Ohne, würden AFAIR Anfragen immer wieder erneut gesendet werden.
<k1l> networkmanager? vpn clients? irgendwas wird das wohl mitgezogen haben
<k1l> hier ist er jedenfalls nicht installiert beim ubuntu
<apollo13> nagetier: so schlimm ists auch nicht, meiste software cacht so oder so
<nagetier> Joa, ist wohl um es von den Anwenden abzutrennen und die Funktion dem System zu übergeben.
<apollo13> und sonst cacht halt der router oder was weiß ich, aber auf nem client pc ist das im normalfall ziemlich doof
<nagetier> *Anwendungen
<nagetier> Ja, aber nicht jeder hat einen Router.
<apollo13> ja, nur macht das system das leider falsch im gegensatz zu anwendungen :þ
<k1l> ach warte. dnsmasq-base ist installiert. scheint wohl von network-manager zu kommen
<apollo13> dnsmasq-base ist aber noch nicht der server oder?
<nagetier> apollo13, mag sein, ich nutze das auch nicht
<k1l> apollo13: jo
<mrkramps> jau, ist vom network-manager
<nagetier> Guest47012, aber nur, weil hier ein Router läuft der die selbe Funktion kontrolliert.
<k1l> "Note that the package "dnsmasq" interferes with Network Manager which can use "dnsmasq-base" to provide DHCP services when sharing an internet connection. "
<Guest47012> Also weil ich keinen Router habe, cacht mein dnsmasq irgendetwas? Deswegen ist es da. So in etwa?
<k1l> also kommts vom networkmanager für den umts tether
<apollo13> oder normales wlan sharing
<nagetier> Guest47012, noch ein Honweis.. Ubuntu ist ein ziemlich komplett geschnürte Distribution, dem Benutzer wird ein vollständiges System geboten. Es gint auch Distributionen, wo solche Pakete alle nachinstalliert werden müssten.. 
<k1l> Guest47012: "dpkg -l | grep dnsmasq" in ein pastebin bitte
<nagetier> boa, was ein Satz^^
<k1l> naja, er kann ja auch einfach eine minimal install machen wenn er hexenjagd machen will. dann kann er genau gucken was er installiert und was nicht.
<nagetier> stimmt
<nagetier> IMHO will man bei seinem Setup dnsmasq.. 
<k1l> nein
<k1l> er will einfach, dass der networkmanager das alles regelt (mit dem dnsmasq-base eben)
<nagetier> aber das macht doch dann auch dnsmasq?
<Guest47012> Ist mit pastebin ein /pastebin gemeint?
<k1l> sein problem ist gerade nur, dass er da blind schuldige sucht ohne zu wissen was er sich eigentlich anguckt
<k1l> Guest47012: damit wir nicht immer nur raten müssen sollst du die ausgabe im terminal kopieren und uns in einem pastebin zeigen. wie ein foto hochladen, nur mit text.
<k1l> paste.ubuntuusers.de oder vergleichbare
<Guest47012> Aber wenn doch klar ist, dass ich es sowieso nicht abschalten muss, (auch nicht in öffentlichen WLANs) dann lasse ich es einfach. 
<k1l> Guest47012: du redest immer von winter und winterreifen, hast aber gerade sommer
<apollo13> ne der fängt erst im juni an
<nagetier> Bestimmt sehr lange Windows genutzt :)
<k1l> in einem normalen wlan, wo ein router oder AP das ganze netwerk macht ist das doch ein ganz anderes setup. da hilft dir jetzt die ausgabe mit deinem umts netwerk nicht
<Guest47012> Ich will eigentlich über öffentliche WLANs demnächst gehen, wir haben da ein paar z.B. in der Nähe der Bücherei
<Guest47012> Oh, hat sich überschnitten. Ja, dann schaue ich da erst mal, was mein netstat im öffentlichen WLAN so sagt
<bekks> Nichts anderes als jetzt.
<Guest47012> Muss ich das dnsmasq überhaupt abschalten, oder kann man das bedenkenlos im öffentlichen WLAN anlassen
<apollo13> oO
<bekks> 0419 234715 < Guest47012> Aber wenn doch klar ist, dass ich es sowieso nicht abschalten muss, (auch nicht in öffentlichen WLANs) dann lasse ich es einfach.
<bekks> Vor vier Minuten war das irgendwie noch klar.
<apollo13> natürlich abschalten, ist definitiv mehr code der aktiv rennt, ergo größere angriffsfläcje (bofh lässt grüßen)
<nagetier> Jetzt ist er wieder im Verteidigungsmodus :)
<mrkramps> also http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Offene_Ports#Keine-offene-Ports-Philosophie-von-Ubuntu sagt eigentlich schon alles
<apollo13> naja nicht unbedingt, wenn ein dns query den umweg über einen caching server macht ist das ein dienst mehr der fehler haben kann ;)
<mrkramps> und für Ubuntu Studio kann hier sowieso keiner die Hand ins Feuer legen
<Guest47012> Heißt Fehler hackbar?
<apollo13> je nach fehler ja
<Guest47012> Ich habe das Studio genommen, weil ich nicht wusste, wo man die ganzen Schriften herbekommt. Aber vermutlich kann ich die einfach in eine neue xubuntu-Installation kopieren
<bekks> Die braucht man nicht zu kopieren, die kann man einfach installieren.
<nagetier> Studio verwendet andere/mehr Schriften als xubuntu?
<Guest47012> Alle Schriften bekomme ich aus der Paketverwaltung?
<nagetier> .. ohne Studio?
<mrkramps> nagetier, nein … die haben dafür nur ein metapaket
<nagetier> ok
<mrkramps> ist aber in den offiziellen paketquellen
<mrkramps> ubuntustudio-font-meta
<nagetier> ah, ok
<mrkramps> das ist nur nichtmal die hälfte drin, von dem, was ich brauche -.-
<apollo13> es gibt mehr als arial und sans? :p
<Guest47012> Aber notfalls kann ich doch alle Schrifte einfach mit find -iname "*ttf" suchen und dann ins home kopieren
<mrkramps> Guest47012, und wozu?!
<Guest47012> Ich will lieber xubuntu, wenn das studio anders ist. Ich habe es nur wegen der Schriften genommen
<bekks> Dann installier Dir doch einfach die Desktopumgebung nach, wenn Dir das lieber ist?
<Guest47012> Auf den lowlatency-Kernel verzichte ich gerne
<apollo13> not sure if trolling
<mrkramps> die schriften liegen alle mit ihren eigenen paketen in den offiziellen quellen. da muss man nichts ins homeverzeichnis kopieren
<Guest47012> Sag mal apollo13, bist Du Wikipedianer?
<nagetier> Guest47012, schau mal was 'apt-cache -n search ttf' alles ausgibt.
<nagetier> oder tausche ttf geben font
<nagetier> *gegen
<apollo13> oder apt-file search *.ttf
<mrkramps> font ist inzwischen richtig
<apollo13> mhm, vlt ohne stern
<Guest47012> 133 Schriften
<Guest47012> Aber ich hatte einfach keine Schriften gefunden. Ich brauche schon ein paar Schriften für mein inkscape. Und ich wusste einfach nicht wo ich die herbekomme. Habt ihr da was?
<mrkramps> was soll das jetzt heißen?
<Guest47012> Gibt es noch mehr Meta-Pakete für Schriften?
<mrkramps> sind mir nicht bekannt
<ring0> kannst mal hier gucken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftarten
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fontmanager , http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftarten , http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften
<mrkramps> ansonsten http://openfontlibrary.org und https://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/
<nagetier> jo
<Guest47012> Ah prima. Das war ein echts Problem - war bei Windows etwas einfacher, sich da was zu kaufen
<mrkramps> kaufen? schriftarten? Oo
<Guest47012> Na ja, für 20 Euro hast Du da ne DVD bekommen, die für den Normalanwender ausreicht. 
<Guest47012> Mein Access war sehr viel teurer, glaube mir
<ring0> mehr schriftarten als in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftarten aufgelistet braucht kein mensch
<nagetier> kann man die nicht auch in Ubuntu verwenden?
<bekks> NAtürlich.
<nagetier> dachte es mir
<Guest47012> Leider nein!!!
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<mrkramps> ach?
<bekks> In welchem Format liegen die Schriften denn vor?
<apollo13> locate *.ttf|wc -> 1049 auf nem system wo kein wert auf schriftarten gelegt wird, kA was ihr wollt
<Guest47012> ÜÄÖ ist alles falsch übersetzt. Da kommt nur Blödsinn bei fast 40% der Schriften. Alle liegen im ttf-Format vor. 
<bekks> ttf Schriften werden nicht übersetzt. Und das Format ist unter Windows und Linux identisch.
<Guest47012> Hmmm ... dachte das liegt am utf8
<Guest47012> Könnte aber auch an der billig-DVD von damals liegen, weil mein Corel und mein Word hat mir eigentlich die meisten Schriftarten installiert
<Guest47012> Aber das ist nicht so wichtig. 
<Guest47012> Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank mit den Tipps mit der Firewall. Ich war mir da echt etwas unsicher. 
<nagetier> Wobei nach 0.0.0.0 suchen nicht soo schwer gewesen wäre :)
<Guest47012> Komm da erst mal drauf, das einfach nur in die Suchmaschine einzugeben! 
<nagetier> passt schon ;)
<Guest47012> Wer seid ihr eigentlich. Informatik studiert? Normale User seid ihr (hoffentlich) nicht.
<Guest47012> Nicht dass ich mich schämen muss (eigentlich habe ich Ubuntu schon länger)
<mrkramps> Guest47012, das ist wohl eher ein thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest47012> Ich wollte nicht zu privat werden, wollte nur wissen, wieso ich seit 3 Jahren Ubuntus benütze und das alles nicht weiß (nicht dass ich hier mit Profis rede und mich wundere)
<k1l> desto mehr man sich in themen einliest, desto mehr wissen bekommt man und lernt vor allem auch wie man sich effizient wissen besorgen kann wenn man es braucht.
<mrkramps> schön gesagt, k1l 
<mrkramps> dafür muss man übrigens nicht studierter informatiker sein
<Guest47012> Wie einarbeiten? Gekaufte Bücher oder Internet? Oder geht es doch nur mit Freund?
<bekks> LEsen. Zum Beispiel die Links die man dir gab.
<k1l> Guest47012: mal hand aufs herz: hast du dir die verlinkten wiki seiten durchgelesen? oder hast du nur überflogen ob da befehle stehen?
<mrkramps> internet ist was ganz tolles … foren, wikis, irc channel
<Rochvellon> das wiki von ubuntu ist bspw. recht gut.
<mrkramps> mailing lists, bug tracker, datenbanken
<Guest47012> Ehrlich? Mehrmals
<bekks> In der kurzen Zeit kann das nicht sein.
<Guest47012> Doch. Ich lese es seit 3 Jahren
<mrkramps> das wiki vielleicht, aber sicher nicht die links, die du in der letzten stunde bekommen hast
<Guest47012> Da waren zwar neue dabei, aber z.B. ufw habe ich mir schon 10 Mal durchgelesen mitsamts man-Seite
<bekks> Dann hättest du von "ufw status verbose" gewusst, z.B.
<ika> Hi Leute, Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Ubuntu Installiert und mich heute an mein erstes Shell Skript gewagt. Es soll meine Bildschirmauflösung auf 1920x1080 Pixel umstellen. Den Code von dem Skript hab ich hier gepostet: Wenn ich das Skript ausführe stellt es mir die Auflösung auch richtig ein. Leider aber nur für etwa 1 Sekunde dann bekomme ich wieder die vorherige Auflösung. Den neuen Mode von xrandr hat es aber auf jeden fall ers
<ika> hinzugefügt. Denn wenn ich nach ausführen des Skript per hand xrandr --output VBOX0 --mode "1920x1080_60.00" in die bash schreibe bekomme ich wieder die Full hd Auflösung, und diesmal bleibt sie auch. Jetzt meine Frage warum bleibt die Auflösung nicht gleich nach ausführen des Skripts richtig?
<mrkramps> bekks, der befehl steht echt nicht im wiki
<ika> ups den code hab ich hier: http://pastebin.com/yTjRtGbk
<Guest47012> Und selbst wenn er dort stünde, so kommt mit dem Output nicht zurecht.
<mrkramps> ika, hast du die gasterweiterungen im gastsystem in virtualbox installiert?
<ika> mkrkramps, hmh ne nicht das ich wüsste ^^
<mrkramps> ika, mit den gasterweiterungen sollte es keine probleme mit der auflösung mehr geben … oder hast du einen besonderen anwendungsfall?
<ika> ich google mal was das ist und mach das ^^
<mrkramps> ika, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#Gast-Erweiterungen
<ika> mrkramps nein hab ich nicht ist nur für mich zum üben =) 
<ika> mrkramps danke =) 
<mrkramps> ika, und wo bitte ist $lin2 in dem skript deklariert?
<ika> mrkramps oh da habe ich mich gerade beim kopieren in pastebin vertippt die zweite zeile ist die deklaration von lin2 ... ich habe 2 variablen verwenden weil ich nur weiß wie ich links oder rechts was von der variable abtrennen kann und nicht beides gleichzeitig ^^ 
<ika> mrkramps also die zweite zeile ist eigentlich lin2=${lin##*Modeline }
<mrkramps> ok
<ika> ich musste das skript pre hand abschreiben weil ich nicht aus der viertuellen box heraus ins windows kopieren konnte ^^
<bekks> mrkramps: aber in der "RULES SYNTAX" der man page.
<mrkramps> bekks, herje … wolltest du dem jetzt auch noch manpages erklären ^^
<bekks> Nope, er sagte, er habe die man-page gelesen.
<bekks> Da stehts halt drin.
<mrkramps> ah, das habe ich nicht mitbekommen … dann hätte er es aber ganz bestimmt wissen müssen
<mrkramps> ika, bis auf den typo sollte das skript so funktionieren
<mrkramps> allerdings solltest du eine abfrage einbauen, ob die modeline schon existiert, bevor du die immer wieder beim ausführen des skriptes neu einbindest
<ika> mrkramps jo es funktioniert ja eigentlich auch, wenn ich es ausführe wird die auflösung auch auf 1920x1080 gestellt aber nur für eine sekunde danach setzt sie sich auf die vorherige 1600 mal irgendwas zurück :/
<mrkramps> ika, deswegen mal im gastsystem die gasterweiterungen installieren: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-utils
<bekks> Das wird nur funktionieren, wenn deren Versionen mit der vbox Version auf dem Windows Host übereinstimmen.
<bekks> Ansonsten muss man diese Pakete deinstallieren, und die Guest Additions wie im Virtualbox-Handbuch beschrieben installieren.
<mrkramps> wusste gar nicht, dass VBox da so pingelich ist :\
<ika> jo wollt ich grade mache aber irgendwie hat mein ubuntu in der vbox keine internet -.- ... als ich es gestern gestartet habe hatte ich noch internet ^^ ich schaue grad was da nicht stimmt ^^
<nagetier> mrkramps, vbox meldet sich doch direkt wenn die Versionen nicht übereinstimmen
<mrkramps> nagetier, dann haben die bislang bei mir wohl immer übereingestimmt
<ika> ok ich glaub ich habs bald ^^ erstmal in der vbox das netzwerk auf nat statt auf netzerkbrücke eingestellt ^^ ... das habe ich dann habe ich vbox gasterweiterungen installieren wollte ein fehler bekommen , dass ich trotzdem keine verbindung zum http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu herstellen konnte ^^ dann hab ich in nem forum gelesen dass man in der sources.list das de wegmachen muss ... jetzt wirds grad installier ^^
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-18
<Svafa> servus
<wobelinger> /co/connect Freenode 
<LupusE> hi
<tojoko> hello
<Wishmaster2> hallo
<tojoko> Meine SD-Karte wird bei der Installation nicht angezeigt. Wenn's 'ne doofe idee ist, dann frag ich mich, warum der usb stick angezeigt wird.
<David1977> sd karte wieder raus....terminal öffnen und: 'tail -f | dmesg' eingeben
<David1977> dann sd carte wieder rein stecken und schauen ob sie erkannt wird
<tojoko> ok, danke - und hoffen, dass es spaeter beim booten keine Probleme gibt, oder? 
<David1977> bootest du von der SD-Karte?
<tojoko> nee, aber da soll halt das system drauf.
<David1977> ok, dann kann es sein, dass sie "noch" nicht erkannt wird, da sie noch nicht formatiert ist?!
<David1977> wie gesagt...dmesg wird dir mehr erzählen
<tojoko> nee, sie ist partitioniert und zumindest die erste partition ist auch formatiert.
<tojoko> danke! :)
 * David1977 afk
<mase-tech> Moin leute, ich habe ein sehr ärgerliches problem, das ich nicht lösen kann. Ich hab auch versucht eine lösung für das problem zu googlen, aber nichts gefunden. Das Probelm ist seid einiger zeit kann ich nach einem update mich bei twitch nicht mehr anmelden noch streams schauen. Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher game glotzer und das dies nun nicht mehr anständig funktioniert beeinträchtigt die freude an ubuntu.
<mase-tech> Ich habe versucht das problem einzugrenzen. dazu habe ich chrome und chromium installiert. Anmelden funktioniert nicht.
<mase-tech> Dann habe ich das ganze in windows probiert (dort ist die updatefunktion ausgeschaltet). Mit allen browsern kann ich mich anmelden und stream schauen. es funktioniert problemlos
<mase-tech> Ich habe dann die brwoser einstellungen kontrolliert. Und habe alles auf default einstellung zurück gestellt -> windows geht. ubuntu nicht.
<mase-tech> Moin leute, ich habe ein sehr ärgerliches problem, das ich nicht lösen kann. Ich hab auch versucht eine lösung für das problem zu googlen, aber nichts gefunden. Das Probelm ist seid einiger zeit kann ich nach einem update mich bei twitch nicht mehr anmelden noch streams schauen. Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher game glotzer und das dies nun nicht mehr anständig funktioniert beeinträchtigt die freude an ubuntu.
<mase-tech> <mase-tech> Ich habe versucht das problem einzugrenzen. dazu habe ich chrome und chromium installiert. Anmelden funktioniert nicht.
<mase-tech> <mase-tech> Dann habe ich das ganze in windows probiert (dort ist die updatefunktion ausgeschaltet). Mit allen browsern kann ich mich anmelden und stream schauen. es funktioniert problemlos
<mase-tech> <mase-tech> Ich habe dann die brwoser einstellungen kontrolliert. Und habe alles auf default einstellung zurück gestellt -> windows geht. ubuntu nicht.
<k1l> hast du in windows auch mal die browser aktualisiert?
<mase-tech> jo
<mase-tech> sonst kann ich nicht vergleichen
<mase-tech> bzw sonst könnte der fehler bei browser liegen
<mase-tech> mich würde interessieren ob noch jemand hier dieses problem hat
<mase-tech> ich habe auch in vb andere ubuntu derivate installiert mit dem selben ergebnis, das es nicht geht
<k1l> welche plugins braucht der twitch kram denn? was kommt wenn du den browser in einem terminal startest?
<mase-tech> plugins ? es braucht keine
<dadrc> Ich habs gerade mal mit 'nem aktuellen Fx und einen aktuellen Chrome probiert, funktioniert
<dadrc> Und doch, twitch braucht Flash =)
<mase-tech> kannst du dich einloggen ?
<mase-tech> das flash dabei ist sollte klar sein
<dadrc> Ja
<k1l> mase-tech: mach mal rechte maus auf das chromium icon und wähle "mit temporärem profil starten"
<dadrc> Ich würd mal behaupten, da läuft irgendein Script- oder Werbeblocker Amok
<mase-tech> ich habe alles ausgeschaltet
<mase-tech> k1l was dann
<k1l> gucken obs geht. das sollte ohne alle plugins starten
<k1l> gerade mit genau dem und chromium probiert: twitch hauptseite läuft mit video
<mase-tech> dadrc: Ich habe auf vb ubuntu-mate, linuxmint manajro installiert. da geht nix
<k1l> mase-tech: firefox tuts auch. also bitte mal genau gucken was du da hast
<k1l> mase-tech: welches ubuntu ist das da jetzt genau?
<mase-tech> die letzte LTS
<k1l> "lsb_release -d"
<mase-tech> de trust 
<mase-tech> trusty tar
<mase-tech> 14 04
<k1l> welchen browser genau?
<mase-tech> firefox chrome und chromium zeigen das selbe ergebnis
<mase-tech> dadrc: bei dir gehts ?
<dadrc> ja
<Matze202> hiho @all, mein Chrome-Browser startet leider nicht, wo finde ich die Log-Dateien, in die Ursachen niedergeschrieben werden?
<mase-tech> welche version ?
<k1l> Matze202: mach ein terminal auf und starte chrome von da aus und sieht die errors an
<mase-tech> Matze202: gute Idee
<dadrc> Google Chrome 49.0.2623.112 
<dadrc> Mozilla Firefox 45.0.1
<mase-tech> 49 ist nicht aktuell
<k1l> chromium 49 ist aktuell
<mase-tech> 50.0.2661.75 (64-bit)
<mase-tech> chrome
<k1l> auch im 50er chrome gehts bei mir
<mase-tech> 49.0.2623.108
<mase-tech> chromium
<Matze202> k1l: thx, mit dem "chrome" startet nix, wie sind die befehle um den Google Chrome zu starten? also kein Chromium
<dadrc> google-chrome
<k1l> mase-tech: "dpkg -l | grep flash | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mase-tech> dadrc: ok passt
<mase-tech> k1l: das is nice
<k1l> url bitte hier rein
<Matze202> k1l: bei 'google-chrome' kommt "Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)"
<k1l> Matze202: pack mal alles in einen pastebin und zeit alle fehler hier.
<dadrc> So, Chrome-Update, Google Chrome 50.0.2661.75 
<dadrc> Geht immer noch
<Matze202> k1l: das war schon alles
<k1l> jo. ich glaube da ist entweder ein super-anonym tool was da eben blockt oder kein installiertes flash.
<k1l> twitch läuft jedenfalls. 
<kakashiAL> morgen
<kakashiAL> gibt es einen pdf reader, der adobe commentare darstellen kann?
<mase-tech> ii  adobe-flashplugin                           1:20160407.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1                       amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin
<k1l> mase-tech: zeig doch einfach die url
<Matze202> k1l: so besser? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15909207/
<mase-tech> also bei mir gehts nicht
<k1l> Matze202: benenn mal den .config/google-chrome ordner in deinem home in google-chrome-backup um. und versuche es dann nochmal
<tuor> Warum hindert apparmor bind am schreiben nach /etc/bind?
<mase-tech> scheisse jetzt is meine pizza verbrannt
<mase-tech> http://termbin.com/pgbp
<k1l> mase-tech: welches ubuntu ist das denn jetzt genau? weil ein 14.04 ubuntu ist das nicht
<mase-tech> ich habe die ergebnisse von
<mase-tech> meinem host system gepostet (das copy paste) und von ubuntu mate (url
<mase-tech> ubuntu mate ist guest auf VB
<mase-tech> könnte es vielleicht an meinem internet provider liegen ?
<mase-tech> ich habe einen dsl lite anschluß
<mase-tech> niewieder unitymedia
<mase-tech> es macht nur probleme
<mase-tech> hostsystem : ii  adobe-flashplugin                           1:20160407.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1                       amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin
<mase-tech> ubuntu 14 04
<k1l> mit dem hoster hat es nichts zu run
<k1l> *ISP
<mase-tech> danke für deine mühen erstmal obwohl wir das problem noch nicht gelöst haben
<k1l> er muss da was verbockt haben oder plugins laufen haben die das blocken. denn chrome nutzt ein eigenes flash plugin und die anderen nutzen das aktuelle adobe.
<k1l> aber da er ja weg ist hat er den fehler wohl gefunden
<Matze202> k1l: sorry ich musste kurz weg, ich mach das sofort
<Matze202> k1l: das ergebnis ist unverändert, bis auf das ein kleines Fenster mittig auf dem Monitor so kurz auftauchte, das nichts zu erkennen war
<Matze202> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15909207/ diese meldung kommt auch bei dem Chromium
<sdx23> Matze202: "strace chromium" und davon die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin bitte
<Matze202> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15909872/ (Chromium) 
<Matze202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15909895/ (Google Chrome) beides leider unvollständig, da nicht alles im Fenster angezeigt, sondern der Anfang ausgeblendet wurde
<sdx23> Matze202: nichts was mir auffallen wuerde. Was hast du getan zwischen "geht" und "geht nicht mehr"?
<Guest77651> hallo kann mir jmand mal bitte helfen ?? ich habe für meinen wlan stick einen treiberordner für linux beim hertsller gedaownloadet
<Guest77651> wie kann ich nun das instaöllieren so das mein ubuntu den stick automatisch erkennt und ich per waln ins netz kann??
<sdx23> Guest77651: welcher Stick? Was sagt 'sudo lsusb'?
<Guest77651> digitus
<Matze202> sdx23: letzte Nacht in den Standby geschickt und heute wieder aufgeweckt, da waren die Fenster geschlossen, obwohl ich die beim Standby nicht geschlossen hatte
<Guest77651> ich habe einen ordner gezogen mit den treibern für linux
<k1l> Matze202: ich würde einfach mal gucken ob es nach einem reboot nicht geht
<Matze202> sdx23: dann hab ich das von k1l vorgeschlagene umbenennen des Verzeichnisses im Config-Ordner noch gemacht
<Guest77651> cp_module.sh und cp_util.sh so heissen die dateien im ordner nein nachm reebot geht nichts musst wieder kabel anschließen
<k1l> Guest77651: evtl brauchst du den kram gar nicht. der wlan chip ist das ausschlaggebende. mach mal bitte "lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url
<Matze202> k1l: ok, da werde ich es mal tun und überraschen lassen, bis gleich dann
<k1l> Guest77651: nicht alles in diesem kanal ist für dich. hier reden viele gleichzeitig. siehe die nachrichten, die deinen nick vorne haben.
<Guest77651> us 001 Device 003: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<Guest77651> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest77651> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 24ae:2000  
<Guest77651> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest77651> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest77651> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest77651> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 18c3:6255  
<Guest77651> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<k1l> Guest77651: nicht einfach zig linien hier reinkopieren :/
<Guest77651> ok sorry
<sdx23> Guest77651: welche Ubuntu Version? Ab Kernel 4.2 ist ein passender Treiber bereits enthalten.
<Guest77651> ich habe schon versucht die sh dateien im ordner ausführbar zu machen und in der term auszuführen geht aber leider nicht
<Guest77651> 15.10
<Guest77651> es wir mir auch kein waln netz angezeigt wenn ichs kabel ziehe
<Guest77651> auch nachm reebot nicht
<Guest77651> digitus bietet direkt einen treiber ordner für linux an den habe ich drauf
<Guest77651> der liegt im downloadordner
<k1l> Guest77651: nimm einem kurz gedanklich abstand von dem treiber ordner
<sdx23> unter Linux laeuft das anders mit den Treibern, als du von Windows gewohnt bist.
<Guest77651> ja ich weiss
<k1l> Guest77651: ziel nummer 1 ist, dass es ohne ein gefummel läuft, weil ubuntu bzw der kernel das alles übernehmen.
<Guest77651> ich habe schon foren durchforstet
<Guest77651> ok und wie kann ich das wlan starten??
<sdx23> Sieh mal die Ausgabe von dmesg durch, ob nicht vielleicht einfach die firmware fehlt. 
<k1l> Guest77651: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" die url dann bitte hier zeigen
<Guest77651> unter windows hatte ich nach install der triber ein extrafenster für den stick wo ich die config machen konnte
<Guest77651> bei dmesg zeigt der einiges auf
<k1l> Guest77651: zeig doch einfach mal die fakten in einem pastebin
<Guest77651> was alles was dort steht hier rein kopieren??
<k1l> nein
<k1l> ich habe die den befehl shcon genannt, der das alles erledigen würde
<Guest77651> wie meinst du das??
<k1l> <k1l> Guest77651: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" die url dann bitte hier zeigen
<Guest77651> ja habe das doch so eingegeben ins term erst dmesg und dann das anderen
<k1l> was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? mach ein terminal auf, kopiere den befehl da rein, der spuckt ne url aus, die url kopierst du zeigst sie hier
<Matze202> sdx23: k1l: jetzt startet er wieder aber im terminal kommt folgende fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/15910349/
<Guest77651> ich kann hier nix kopieren
<sdx23> Guest77651: Offenbar kann man die Firmware von hier verwenden: sudo wget -O /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin https://github.com/porjo/mt7601/raw/master/src/mcu/bin/MT7601.bin  # c.f. http://askubuntu.com/questions/672021/how-to-install-wlan-driver-mt7601u-filemt7601usta-ko-is-missing-while-doing - und ab 16.04 funktioniert's einfach
<k1l> Matze202: wenn alles sonst klappt würde ich es erstmal aussitzen :)
<Guest77651> mann ich kenn mich nicht aus 
<Guest77651> wie kann ich denn hier wwas rauskopieren??
<k1l> Guest77651: benutze deine maus
<k1l> also markieren, kopieren und einfügen ist computer grundlage und klappt auf windows genau so. das ist jetzt kein "ich kenn mich mit linux nicht aus"
<Guest77651> der kopiert nur die url sonst nüscht
<Matze202> k1l: ok thx
<Guest77651> im term kommt ungültige funktion
<Guest77651> gibt es usb sticks die automatisch erkannt werden???
<k1l> Guest77651: clicke und halte die maustaste, dann fährst du über den text, dann lässt du die maus los. dann sollte der text markiert sein. dann drückst du "strg+c"  dann gehst du zum terminal, da drückst du dann "strg+shift+v"
<sdx23> Guest77651: du musst _nur_ den Befehl, den ich dir schrieb, korrekt abtippen und das Ding laeuft.
<k1l> Guest77651: du kannst das problem in 2 minuten lösen. wenn du dich einmal darauf einlassen würdest mitzuarbeiten.
<Guest77651> ok gebe mir mühe
<Guest77651> ok jetzt ist was passiert in der term
<Guest77651> so soll ich das hier rein kopieren was dort steht k1l??
<k1l> ich weiß ja jetzt nicht was du gemacht hast. aber wenn es mehr als 3 zeilen sind, dann nutzt du bitte paste.ubuntu.com und zeigst die url hier
<Guest77651> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15910470/
<Guest77651> habs gemacht wie du gesagt hast
<Guest77651> habe dort den inhalt der term reinkpopiert
<k1l> ok, jetzt noch bitte einmal "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" die url dann bitte hier zeigen
<Guest77651> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15910496/
<k1l> Guest77651: ok, mach mal nen reboot und guck obts geht
<Guest77651> ok ich versuchs danke für deine geduld
<sdx23> Stick raus und wieder rein haette vmtl. gereicht. Aber gut.
<k1l> oder modul neuladen
<k1l> aber das wollte ich jetzt nicht noch erklären müssen
<morpheus_> möchte mich recht herzlich bedanke hat funktioniert
<morpheus_> das wlan wird erkannt spitze
<morpheus_> danke
<k1l> gut :) nächstes mal bitte nicht immer alles von anfang an mit "ich hab keine ahnung" abtun. meistens gehts mit kleinen terminal befehlen schon recht einfach zu lösen :)
<morpheus_> ja werde ich beherzigen
<morpheus_> kl1 darf ich noch was fragen wegen meinem mikrofon??
<k1l> frag einfach
<morpheus_> ok also mein mikrofon wird nicht erkannt es funzt nicht
<morpheus_> ist kein usb mikro ist noch der alte anschluss
<morpheus_> gibts da nen trick wies geht??
<stevieh> mit alsamixer schauen, ob der kanal offen ist...
<morpheus_> alsamixer? mom muss ich installieren
<morpheus_> meinst du das alsamixer für gnome im softwarecenter?
<stevieh> ich vermute alsa-utils
<k1l> das ist ein terminal program
<morpheus_> muss ich das was in das terminal eintippen?
<stevieh> sudo apt-get alsa-utils 
<stevieh> und danach alsamixer
<sdx23> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<stevieh> oder so ;-)
<morpheus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15910719/
<morpheus_> das ist passiert
<NTQ> Mein Chef hätte gerne eine freie Groupware-Lösung für Kalender und Kontakte, die mit Thunderbird verbunden werden kann. Habt ihr Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen?
<stevieh> schön
<stevieh> NTQ: sogo nehm ich und bin zufrieden. Sonst gibts noch Horde und owncloud.
<morpheus_> ok und was muss ich jetzt tun um das mikro zu aktivieren??
<stevieh> alsamixer starten und lesen, was da steht
<morpheus_> so das es bei audacity direkt geht? oder im teamspeak??
<morpheus_> wie muss ich den alsamixer starten?
<stevieh> einfach mal alsamixer eintippen?
<stevieh> weia
<NTQ> stevieh: Owncloud hab ich eh grad aufgesetzt, aber da ist die Kalender-Funktion etwas beschränkt. Es ist zum Beispiel schwer gemeinsame Termine zu finden, wenn man die Kalender der anderen nicht sieht. Sogo schau ich mir mal an. Danke
<morpheus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15910750/
<NTQ> morpheus_: F4 und dann schauen, ob dein Mikro an ist
<sdx23> morpheus_: das Interface ist mit den Pfeiltasten recht intuitiv zu bedienen
<morpheus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15910766/
<morpheus_> das wird nach f4 angezeigt
<morpheus_> habe alles per pfeiltasten hochgedreht
<morpheus_> mikro geht nicht rauscht nur bei aufnahme
<NTQ> Hast du den richtigen Input bei Audacity gewählt? Und musst du vielleicht erst dein Mikro einschalten?
<morpheus_> mikro ist an
<sdx23> ist das die richtige "Input Source"? 
<morpheus_> wie meinst du das??
<sdx23> da gibt es den "Input Source" regler, damit kannst du auswaehlen, von wo das Signal genommen wird. Stell das doch mal um.
<morpheus_> wo meinst du gibts die einstellung?? sorry bin echt neu bei linux
<morpheus_> achsoo
<morpheus_> input source steht nix 
<morpheus_> mom ich geb dir maln link
<morpheus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15910766/
<morpheus_> sieht so aus als ibs gar nicht erkannt wird oder??
<sdx23> drueck die Pfeiltaste nach rechts, bis du das ausgewaehlt hast. Dann hoch/runter um was anderes auszuwaehlen
<morpheus_> ok da kommt sowas wie line oder stereomix
<morpheus_> oder mic
<stevieh> wie gesagt, da nimmt man 
<stevieh> alsamixer und liest. Und pastet hier nicht die ganze Zeit unmotiviert rein
<NTQ> Ich hab einen externen Owncloud-Server und einen internen Samba-Server. Kann ich Owncloud jetzt ohne Probleme über WebDAV auf dem internen Server mounten und das dann über Samba freigeben, damit die Mitarbeiter darauf zugreifen können?
<NewUser2016> Hallo, habe folgendes vor: Ubuntu + Windows auf einem PC möchte ich mit Veracrypt verschlüsseln. Es ist mir wichtig das die ganze Festplatte verschlüsselt ist.
<NewUser2016> Wie geht das?
<sdx23> NewUser2016: ich rate dazu, linux-eigene Funktionen zu nutzen. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<stevieh> NewUser2016: ich vermute du wirst zumindest die ubuntu systemplatte und swap mit ubuntu verschlüsseln. 
<koegs> NewUser2016: kurzform im Wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<koegs> ist zwar noch für "truecrypt", sollte sich aber nicht wesentlich unterscheiden
<tuor> Wie geht das mit DNS bei Ubuntu 15.10? /etc/resolv.conf zeigt ja nur noch nach 127.0.0.1.
<tuor> s/\.$/
<tojoko> tuor: pong
<tuor> tojoko, ?
<sdx23> tuor: da laeuft ein dnsmasq
<tuor> sdx23, ah ok. thx.
<maxmuster> ist das normal, wenn man auf seinem server tls verwendet, daß der server die verbindung zu website verhindert?
<tojoko> so ungewöhnlich scheint's nicht zu sein. https://www.nethinks.com/blog/it-ueberwachung/debugging-ssltls-connections/
<koegs> für mich macht die frage so gar keinen sinn
<maxmuster> einmal geht es, dann wieder nicht, reboot hilft manchmal
<koegs> ich versteh die Frage immer noch nicht, wer kann hier nicht mit wem verbinden und ansonsten: Logfiles lesen
<k1l> "mein auto ist blau, manchmal springt es nicht an"
<maxmuster> ich selber kann nicht verbinden, ohne ssl geht immer alles super
<k1l> also ist ssl nicht richtig eingerichtet?
<maxmuster> wahrscheinlich
<tojoko> maxmuster, ich will ja nicht schwarzmalen, aber so ganz ohne logs wird dir wahrscheinlich keiner helfen können. Ferner ist wohl klar, dass Verschluesselung in der Regel ein Zertifikat voraussetzt, dass auch validierbar sein sollte. Deshalb: http://noxxi.de/research/ssl-debugging.html#hdr2 :)
<tojoko> wobei, mit wireshark wäre ich vorsichtig.
<k1l> zu beginn sollten die serverlogs ja erstmal genug hinweise liefern
<tojoko> naja, könnte das Problem nicht der browser sein? Die sind mittlerweile zum Teil zu restriktiv eingestellt, und melden einem womöglich nicht, dass se ein problem mit dem zertifikat haben.
<tojoko> and just say no
<stevieh> maxmuster: du kannst dich nicht verbinden? Womit? mail? ftp? stecker im FingeR?
<tojoko> rofl
<maxmuster> jetzt geht die seite im ie aber in chrome nicht usw usw
<maxmuster> einmal so und einmal so
<stevieh> aha. Du kannst dich wohl nicht per https verbinden. Und was kommt dann, wenn du dich nicht verbinden kannt? Grauer Rauch, eine Sirene, 404?
<maxmuster> verweigerung des servers
<k1l> maxmuster: details matter. im moment sind wir beim: roten auto startet, blaues auto startet nicht.
<maxmuster> verbindung unerwartet geschlossen und so
<maxmuster> website nicht erreichbar
<maxmuster> im ie aber schon
<k1l> maxmuster: fehlermeldungen und ihr genauer wortlaut haben einen sinn.
<k1l> "mein auto ist kaputt und so"
<maxmuster> ERR_CONNECTION_CLOSED
<k1l> maxmuster: du machst es einem wirklich schwer dir zu helfen.
<maxmuster> im chrome ERR_CONNECTION_CLOSED
<k1l> schau mal ins /var/log/apache2/error.log 
<maxmuster> ok bis dann
<k1l> gut, problem gelöst :)
<musca> stevieh: zusammenfassend: "schwarzer Rauch"
<morpheus_> leude ich brauch nochmal eure hilfe
<morpheus_> wie bekomme ich einen neueren grafiktreiber???
<morpheus_> ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> was ist denn mit dem, den ubuntu dir liefert?
<morpheus_> es ruckelt etwas und ein spiel verlangt opgen gl was neueres
<morpheus_> ich hab nen dell optiplex 360
<tojoko> ein spiel? morpheus!?
<morpheus_> ja son spiel aus dem softwarecenter
<morpheus_> ich wollts mal testen
<morpheus_> da kam die meldung irgendwas mit nem grafikproblem open gl
<k1l> lspci |nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> das im terminal laufen lassen und die url bitte hier her
<morpheus_> oki ich versuch das mal
<morpheus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15914121/
<morpheus_> k1l erst maln fettes danke für deine hilfe
<k1l> und die ausgabe von "uname -a". die kannst du direkt hier rein kopiere, ist nur eine zeile
<morpheus_> Linux morpheus-linux 4.2.0-35-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 15 19:53:28 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l> ok. da gibts keinen neueren intel treiber. der ist im kernel bereits enthalten
<morpheus_> ahsoo ok
<morpheus_> also neue grafikkarte rein bauen??
<tojoko> rofl, ja - oder ev. 'n nightly build?
<morpheus_> nightly build? wasn des??
<morpheus_> achsoo nochwas wie richte ich denn dieses jabber ein????
<morpheus_> Pidgin hab ich schon drauf
<tojoko> morpheus_, nochwas http://news.softpedia.com/news/intel-graphics-installer-brigs-support-fro-ubuntu-15-10-and-drops-support-for-15-04-and-14-04-lts-496373.shtml ;)
<morpheus_> danke für den link aber für mich sind das bömische dörfer lach ich versteh das was dort steht nicht
<morpheus_> würde bei mir ubuntu cinnamon laufen???
<denlud> Hey Leute, ich suche ein Laptop welches von Ubuntu komplett unterstützt wird, wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur Akkulaufzeit und Aussehen. Bis 700€.
<denlud> Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
<morpheus_> ubuntu geht fast auf jedem laptop
<morpheus_> bei ganz alten lappis nimmste einfach die 12.10 version oder so
<denlud> Habe 3 schon getestet, keins hat vollständig funktioniert.
<morpheus_> und bei neuer die die 15.10 er also so würde ichs machen
<denlud> Lenovo E550 funktioniert nicht, Lenovo 100S auch nicht und ein Terra nicht.
<stevieh> denlud: was ging denn am E550 nicht?
<stevieh> und mit welchem Ubuntu?
<morpheus_> hä??? klar müsste iegentlich funktionieren
<denlud> Der Fingerprint reader ging nicht. Und Hibernate funktioniert nicht, getestet mit Ubuntu 15.10
<denlud> Sowie das Lenovo OneLink Dock funktioniert an einigen Stellen nicht.
<denlud> Zum Beispiel eth am Dock.
<stevieh> hmm... fingerprint ist manchmal tricky, aber eh fürn arsch. hibernate dito. das mit dem oneLink Dock ist ärgerlich.
<tojoko> denlud: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/schenker+s506+rdm+slim+notebook/?nbb=pla.google_&wt_cc2=911-0001_Hardware_252451&gclid=CLSgwsy9mMwCFYMK0wodOnUJ-Q <- ich glaube damit könnt ich leben.
<denlud> Dazu wurde die Videoeinheit nicht richtig erkannt. Und daher war es nicht möglich die VA API zu benutzen.
<stevieh> das mit video würde mich wundern, das ist ne intel grafik, oder?
<denlud> Ja
<stevieh> das würde mich extrem wundern.
<stevieh> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Onelink-Dock-and-Linux-support/td-p/1346267
<denlud> Funktioniert denn das Skalieren mit Ubuntu? Das Notebook hat Full HD.
<stevieh> skalieren?
<denlud> Ja in dem Link steht ja, eth funktioniert nicht.
<stevieh> in dem link steht, wie man es zum funktionieren bringt.
<tojoko> denlud: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/forum/Notebooks/SCHENKER/Ubuntu
<denlud> Nein steht in dem Link nicht. Den kenne ich auch schon :D
<ring0> denlud, im dritten post steht es.
<denlud> Ich kenne den Link und glaube nicht, dass die Lösung funktioniert, ich habe das eigentlich getestet.
<denlud> Denn was bringt mir ein Eth Port, wenn das Laptop nicht funktioniert?
<stevieh> hä?
<denlud> *Es ist mir egal. Denn was bringt mir ein Eth Port, wenn das Laptop nicht funktioniert?
<ring0> der link war für den nicht out-of-the-box laufenden ethernet port. wie man den fixt steht da drin
<stevieh> da schreibt einer, dass es ein kernel modul ist, und ein anderer schreibt, das damit ethernet mit dem onelink geht. Wo ist da das problem?
<denlud> Ja, ich weiß.
<denlud> Ok, also ich fang nochmal von vorne an. Ich möchte ein neues Laptop kaufen. Bereits getestete Laptops funktionieren nicht. Unteranderem das E550.
<ring0> jetzt ist das problem auf einmal das gar nicht funktioniert? ordne doch erstmal deine gedanken und fragen
<denlud> Das E550 funktioniert an ganz vielen Stellen nicht. Einige habe ich oben bereits aufschrieben.
<stevieh> das E550 wird ziemlich sicher ziemlich gut funktionieren. 
<stevieh> man muss sich nur ein wenig mühe geben. Ansonsten kauf einen mit vorinstalliertem Ubuntu, da geht genausowenig. :-)
<denlud> Ich gebe mir sehr viel Mühe. Beim konfigurieren. Nur manches funktioniert einfach nicht.
<denlud> Bei meinem letzten Gerät funktioniert auch einiges nicht. Du kannst ja mal reinschauen.
<denlud> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/66079/sd-karte-home-wird-falsch-behandelt.html
<stevieh> wie gesagt, vergiss fingerabdruck. Der geht aber auch. Hibernate war sicher nur fehlkonfiguration. eth auf dem onelink scheint zu gehen. Also nur noch dein Grafikproblem. Und das würde mich wundern...
<stevieh> und, hast du den Tip ausprobiert?
<denlud> Sorry falscher Link.
<denlud> Das E550 habe ich eigentlich schon wieder im Karton, vielleicht willst du mir ja helfen das Lenovo 100S zum laufen zu bringen ;)
<stevieh> eine sd karte als home ist so sinnlos wie ein Loch im Knie.
<denlud> Stimmt, ist ja nicht so als wäre der Slot im Laptop dafür gedacht den Speicher zu erweitern.
<stevieh> der ist dafür geacht speicherkarten einzustecken, und nicht home directories da drauf zu fahren. Auch das bekommst du sicher hin, wenn du ein wenig mit den pm sachen rumspielst, aber in 4 Wochen ist deine SD Karte am Arsch
<denlud> Das Laptop  hat nur 32GB internen Speicher und der Slot ist für die Speichererweiterung gedacht.
<stevieh> viel spass dabei
<stevieh> ich wüsste, welchen "Laptop" ich wieder in den Karton packen würde.
<denlud> Und die Raspberry PI werden auch nicht alle 4 Wochen wieder neu aufgesetzt ;)
<stevieh> wie gesagt. viel spass.
<stevieh> das zauberword ist pm für deine probleme mit dem home. Aber es wird schwierig werden, wenn überhaupt.
<denlud> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sd-karte-home-wird-falsch-behandelt/
<denlud> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernel-kompilieren-mit-modifizierter-config/
<denlud> Die Links wollte ich eigentlich schicken ;)
<stevieh> ich denke, bleib mal bei Windows, das ist ein guter plan ;-)
<denlud> Und ich habe beim E550 noch mehr probiert um es zum laufen zu bringen, manches funktioniert einfach nicht.
<stevieh> tja, da warst du nicht hier mit.
<denlud> Und ich denke, das Windows leider nicht für mich möglich ist. Oder denkst du auf die Idee bin ich selber noch nicht gekommen?
<stevieh> wieso ist windows für dich nicht möglich?
<denlud> Weil ich einige Kurse an meiner Uni leite und mich damit abfinden muss Ubuntu zu Vorführzwegen zu nutzen.
<denlud> Du hinterfragst anscheinend gerne Sachen.
<denlud> *zwecken, ohman zum glück studiere ich keine Sprachen.#
<stevieh> und für die Vorführzwecke brauchst du den Fingerprintreader?
<stevieh> wie gesagt. Mein Tip: pack den E550 wieder aus und gib dir da mehr mühe und frag hier.
<denlud> Neee aber ich dachte mir, wenn man schon über 500€ ausgibt, wäre es ganz schön, wenn wenigstens die hälfte davon einigermaßen funktioniert.
<stevieh> die hälfte funktioniert mindestens.
<denlud> Sind ja gute Aussichten.
<stevieh> nochmal: fp und hibernate gehen sicher beide und sind aber unnötig. Intel Grafik würde mich sehr wundern, wenn es da probleme gibt, und das mit dem OneLink sieht gelöst aus...
<Guest70111> leute wenn ich ein upgrade von 15.10 auf 16.04 mache sind dann meine einstllungen weg???
<stevieh> nein.
<Frickelpit> warum sollten sie?
<Guest70111> also bleibt alles an programmen und einstellungen erhalten??
<Frickelpit> Guest70111: ja, sonst wäre eine Aktualisierung im Vergleich zur Neuinstallation sinnfrei
<stevieh> ja, aber wenn du so schon fragst, warte noch bis Juni mit dem Upgrade ;-)
<Guest70111> oh warum bis juni warten???
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Bei so gravierenden Änderungen sollte man definitiv trotzdem _alles_ gesichert haben (Backup)
<stevieh> weil auch eine LTS erst abhängen und reifen muss.
<Guest70111> ah ok ja macht sinn
<stevieh> genau und backups sollte man eh immer haben.
<Guest70111> was ist an der 16.04 anders weiss das jemand??
<Frickelpit> Die Versionsnummer
<jokrebel> stevieh: Wenn er 14.04 hätte. Er hat aber ja 15.10 (non LTS)
<stevieh> guggst du release notes, wenns draussen ist.
<denlud> Am Software Manager hat sich einiges getan.
<stevieh> jokrebel: ja und? Davon wird ein Unbuntu beim Rauskommen auch nicht reifer ;-)
<Guest70111> achso die 15.10 hat keinen longtimesupport??
<denlud> Auch bei dem neuen Libre sind ein paar nützliche Features dabei gekommen.
<stevieh> egal. Trotzdem warten.
<Frickelpit> Guest70111: Nein, alle 2 Jahre mit der Aprilversion
<Guest70111> denlud hast du schon die 16 er ??
<denlud> Ja, ist bei mir gerade installiert
<Guest70111> und läuft die gut??
<Guest70111> also meine wlan geschichten usw bleiben wie sie sind??
<Frickelpit> Guest70111: Dafür gibts #ubuntu-de+1
<Guest70111> sach ma denlud
<denlud> Naja, mein Laptop läuft ja sowieso nicht so super. Daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber die neuen "Pakete" sind schon ganz gut.
<denlud> Ist meine Meinung.
<stevieh> denlud: haha, du bist mir ja einer. Erst bekommst du es nicht zum laufen und dann haust du gleich erstmal unreleaste Sachen drauf...
<Guest70111> na solang meine sachen an konfigurationen bleiben wie se sind ists ok
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Nö - die letzte LTS war (aktuell ist) die 14.04 --- das LTS-Dist-Upgrade wird erst mit dem ersten point-release (16.04.1) im Sommer ausgeliefert.
<denlud> Also hast du meine Threads nicht gelesen stevieh= ;)
<stevieh> damit man gleich noch ein paar mögliche Fehlerquellen mehr und referenzen weniger hat.
<Guest70111> stev was heisst unreleaste sachen??
<stevieh> ist 16.04 draussen?
<Guest70111> 16.04 wird als upgrade gemeldet
<denlud> Ich habe doch in den Threads geschrieben, dass es Hardware Probleme mit 15.10 gibt, dann bleibt mir ja wohl sonst nichts überig ;)
<Guest70111> dewshalb frag i ja
<denlud> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernel-kompilieren-mit-modifizierter-config/
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Du bekommst jetzt schon ein Upgrade auf 16.04 angeboten?
<Guest70111> jep
<jokrebel> und wie hast Du da was aufgerufen?
<Guest70111> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stevieh> --lad-mir-den-heissesten stoff.
<Guest70111> sudo update-manager -d
<Frickelpit> Guest70111: du weißt, wofür das -d steht?
<Guest70111> nein
<stevieh> Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<jokrebel> ja klar, dann erzwingst Du die devolper-Versin (also Beta) ;-)
<Frickelpit> warum tippst du es dann?
<Guest70111> weils so im forum irgendwo stand
<Guest70111> was bedeutet es??
<jokrebel> irgendwo *seufz*
<Frickelpit> schau nach
<Guest70111> ich will mir keinen mist draufziehen
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Warum tippst Du sachen ab, wo Du nicht mal verstanden hast, was die machen?
<koegs> denlud: suspend ist ein ewiges Thema, entweder geht es oder nicht, ist immer glückssache
<Guest70111> also kanjn ich warten und das upgrade wird dann von allein angeboten??
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Dann lass es, bis es mit der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung automatisch angeboten wird.
<Guest70111> jokrebel leuchtet ein mache ich
<stevieh> und ein home verzeichnis auf eine SD Karte zu machen, die man evtl. nur durch entladen in den griff bekommt, ist schon mal eher ungünstig.
<Guest70111> stev ja ok ihr habt recht
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Und vorher die Backups nicht vergessen (sollte selbstredend sein)
<Guest70111> die 16 er wird also auf alle fälle in der aktualisierungsverwaltung angezeigt wenn sie raus ist??
<stevieh> ich werde auch immer ganz nervös, wenn ne neue release kommt, aber ich zwinge mich, 4-8 Wochen zu warten.
<jokrebel> Guest70111: ja
<denlud> koegs ja habe auch viel versucht, habe mich mittlerweile auch damit abgefunden ein anderes Laptop zu holen.
<Guest70111> das mit den backups kann ich leider nicht ich blicke da nicht durch
<jokrebel> stevieh: guter Plan
<denlud> Habe noch Rückgaberecht.
<stevieh> Guest70111: externe USB PLatte kaufen, nachlesen, wie es geht
<_moep_> denlud: mit einem thinkpad wäre das nicht passiert!111 *duck&renn*
<denlud> Bin eigentlich nur hier um Empfehlungen für ein neues Laptop ein zuholen.
<stevieh> denlud: nimm ein E550 :-)
<denlud> Ja, habe ja vorher ein E550 getestet, welches an vielen Ecken nicht ging. ;)
<Guest70111> ok jungs danke ich werde warten
<jokrebel> Guest70111: hörte gerade nen guten Spruch diesbezüglich "No backup no mercy". Und Du weist ja, Murphy schlägt natürlich bevorzugt da zu, wo _kein_ Backup vorhanden ist.
<denlud> Vielleicht ein T420 habe gehört es soll gut laufen, auch wenn ich da bei der Optik kompromisse machen muss. Uff :D
<denlud> Und bei der Laufzeit.
<Guest70111> jokrebel da hast recht
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Nutze die Wartezeit um Backup zu erzeugen
<Guest70111> kann man backup auch aufn usb stick machen??
<stevieh> denlud: wir drehen uns im Kreis :-)
<Guest70111> oder dvd??
<Guest70111> bei mir klemmts mit der kohle
<jokrebel> Guest70111: klar
<stevieh> glaub mir ich würde ein E550 ziemlich weit zum Laufen bekommen...
<Frickelpit> Guest70111: ja aber nicht zu empfehlen
<stevieh> Guest70111: eine reine Frage der Datenmenge
<denlud> Ok, fangen wir an bei dem Fp? ;)
<Guest70111> ok jokrebel dann sach ma wie ichn backup anlege mache ich 
<jokrebel> Guest70111: sowohl DVD als auch USB-Stick sind für Backup geeignet.
<Guest70111> denlud ich glaub die jungs ham recht
<Guest70111> ok packup via dvd
<jokrebel> Guest70111: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/ da lesen (auch die Unterlinks) und schlau machen ;-)
<Guest70111> ja mach ich bin noch eingeloggt 
<stevieh> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16167/
<stevieh> der fp reader steht sogar bei certified. ...
<denlud> Ok, du lässt aber auch nicht locker mit dem E550 :D
<denlud> Der funktioniert auch, aber der hat ein Treiber Problem das noch nicht gefixt wurde. Er scannt den Finger nur einmal und erkennt ihn danach nicht wieder.
<Guest70111> datensicherung in den sys einstellungen jokrebel??
<stevieh> einfach nicht benutzen.
<denlud> Habe auch dazu "damals" einen Thread erstellt bei dem am Ende keiner mehr weiter wusste. Warte ich suche Ihn eben.
<denlud> Du denkst vielleicht ich würde Ubuntu drauf spielen. Und danach aufgeben :D
<denlud> http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=27139.0
<denlud> Unter Ubuntu ist es das selbe Spiel.
<stevieh> vergiss den FP reader.
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Alles lesen; verstehen. Nicht überfliegen und gleich wieder nachfragen. Die Wiki-Artikel sind sehr ausführlich und keiner hier hat große Lust den gesamten Artikel mit Dir händchenhalten durchzukauen (Du bist nicht der erst, der Hilfe braucht - und genau deshalb sind die Wiki-Artikel inzwischen auch sehr ausführlich)
<denlud> Gut, dann denkt man sich vergess den FP reader. Dann möchte man nachdem man Ewigkeiten ein Laptop gehabt hat mit nur 32 Bit endlich mal ein hochauflösendes Video gucken.
<stevieh> denlud: was soll da nicht gehen?
<denlud> Versucht man 4K Youtube. Läuft nicht. Videoeinheit wird nicht unterstützt.
<Guest70111> ja
<Guest70111> mach ich
<stevieh> 4k? Ah ja. Wo gibst du das aus?
<denlud> Einmal Gstreamer als gedownloadete Datei und im Browser funktioniert beides nicht.
<stevieh> und 2k geht?
<denlud> Gut, aber ist ja kein Problem, muss man halt noch konfigurieren. Ich saß ewig an einer lösung für die VA API.
<Guest70111> also denlud ich bin auch neuling in sachen linux aber ich finds besser als windows
<denlud> Irgendwann stellt sich raus, dass der va Treiber nicht richtig funktioniert mit 14.04 oder 15.10.
<stevieh> aha
<ring0> denlud, mal im ernst, wozu 4k bei einem display mit 1366x768?
<stevieh> psst.
<denlud> Irgendwann habe ich dann mit neuen xorg Paketen und neuen Kernel alles zum laufen im Gstreamer. Was ich ja eigentlich
<Guest70111> ähm bei ubuntuusers steht was von 3 tagen oder so bis ne neue version rauskommt 
<denlud> möchte eigentlich ein stabiles System, kein super neues.
<denlud> Danach bekomm ich ffmpeg nicht dazu die VA API zu nutzen, da seit version 39 im Firefox nicht mehr der Gstreamer genutzt wird.
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Du warst grad bei "in Backup einlesen" ... Und smalltalk ist hier eh nicht so gern gesehn. Dafür gibt es den Offtopic-Kanal
<denlud> Ich könnte weitermachen, am Ende läuft es daraufhinaus, dass ich mehrere patches versucht habe vor der Kompilierung von Chromium ohne Erfolg.
<stevieh> und was hat das nun alles nochmal mit dem E550 zu tun?
<stevieh> irgendwie geht mein X230 sehr geschmeidig unter 15.10. 
<denlud> Ist das eine scherz Frage?
<stevieh> auch die Filmchen in Browser.
<stevieh> und die sind glaub ich nicht sw rendered
<denlud> Glaubst du also...
<denlud> Ist ja auch egal und toll wenn dein Laptop läuft.
<Guest70111> jokrebel ja ok bin halt neeu in der materie
<denlud> Ich möchte einfach nur ein Laptop jetzt mal haben, wo ich auch mal die Sachen nutzen kann, welche ich kaufe, das ist alles.
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Weshalb es Dir nachgesehen und erklärt wird.
<denlud> Ich könnte weiter machen von der Videoeinheit, bis zum Dock, Fingerprint, Intel TPM, was alles nicht funktioniert.
<stevieh> denlud: ok, lassen wir das. Ich hab besseres zu tun, als dir was verkaufen zu müssen. Kämpf dich einfach weiter mit sinnlosigkeiten ab.
<jokrebel> wo ist denn da eigentlich das Ubuntu-Support-Problem grad?
<denlud> Stevie und du hast von Anfang an meine Frage nicht verstanden. Du hinterfragst immer mein E550. Dabei habe ich gefragt, nach empfehlungen von einem Laptop was vollständig unterstützt wird.
<jokrebel> !hlc
<denlud> Nicht, ob du mir helfen kannst ein E550 mit irgendwelchen beta Kernel zum laufen zu bringen.
<Guest70111> jokrebel die 14.04 hat diesen longtimesupport 
<Guest70111> da hab ich mit 15.10 wohl die falsche version erwischt
<jokrebel> denlud: Dafür gibt es extra Hardware-Datenbanken, hat aber "vorher" noch nichts mit ubuntu-Support zu tun (wozu dieser Kanal dient)
<stevieh> denlud: du fragst nach einen "voll funktionierenden Laptop unter Linux" kommst mit ziemlich vielen Spitzfindigkeiten. Mit solchen spitzfindigkeiten wirst du wahrscheinlich keinen "voll funktionierenden" Laptop unter Linux finden (und wahrscheinlich auch keinen Win Rechner). Da musste dir nen Mac kaufen.
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Ja
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Das ist jetzt wohl eh schon egal, wenn alles passt.
<Guest70111> naja der longtimesupport ist mir schon wichtig
<Guest70111> ja passt eigentlich alles nur das headset geht nicht
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Musst halt dran denken nach dem dist-upgrade auf 16.04 (wenn er Dir denn angeboten wird) in den Update-Einstellungen _dann_ auf "nur Langzeitunterstützung" umzustellen. Dann wird es trotzdem zu ner LTS-Version.
<denlud> jokrebel, habe vorm E550 kauf extra in der Datenbank geguckt. Leider scheinen die aber ziemlich ungenau zu sein. Sobald das Laptop wohl irgendein Bild anzeigt ist der Certifiziert.
<Guest70111> ok
<Guest70111> also ab und an die aktualisierungsverwaltung starten udn schauen
<denlud> Ich meine das auch gar nicht böse oder so. Ich wollte einfach nur ein paar Empfehlungen einholen im Chat.
<Guest70111> warum wird eine version wie zb 15.10 nicht longtimesupportet an was liegt sowas??
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Genau - sollte aber frühestens am Donnerstag kommen wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und ein paar Tage/Wochen länger warten ist eher besser als schlechter (Die Server sind nicht mehr so überlastet UND die ersten (dann erst entdeckten) Fehler vielleicht schon gefixt)
<denlud> Ich glaube Ubuntu würde ein Laptop auch zertifizieren, wenn direkt beim booten von der Installationscd ein error käme. Solange die CD noch eingelegt werden konnte ist alles kompatibel ;)
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Weil es LTS halt nur alle 2 Jahre gibt
<Guest70111> ok
<ring0> denlud, die thinkpads sind in der regel alle gut unterstützt: t, x, w, l. die edge serie ist halt die billig serie und am weitestens von bekannter thindpad qualität entfernt
<jokrebel> denlud: Sei doch so nett und verlag das nun bitte in den Offtopic Kanal. Das hat mit Support nichts zu tun.
<ring0> denlud, das mit deiner zertifizierungsansicht ist quatsch
<stevieh> LTS bedeutet halt, dass die Maintainer der Pakete über diese lange Zeit auch für die alten pakete sicherheitsrelevante Patches einbauen müssen. Das macht nicht so richtig spass. Daher macht man das so.
<denlud> Ich glaube die gucken nur ob man irgendwo eine CD oder USB reinstecken=kompatibel.
<denlud> :D
<ring0> denlud, falsch
<Guest70111> achso ok
<jokrebel> denlud: Nu is gut
<stevieh> *seufz*
<denlud> Die E Serie nicht so?
<denlud> Ich hatte schon einigen Stress aufgrund von diesen Zerfikaten. Daher halte ich davon nichts.
<stevieh> deine "Probleme" wirst du mit der T Serie und der X und der L serie haben, weil es echt "minor issues" sind.
<denlud> Naja, sagen wir mal so, suspend und hibernate funktioniert nicht mit 14.04. Kann man als minor issue bezeichnen wenn man denn möchte.
<ring0> denlud, deine persönliche meinung kannst du in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gerne kundtun. hier ist der platz für konkreten support
<Guest70111> jokrebel ich habe bei anwendungen&aktualisierung über neue version den schlater auf langzaitunterstüzte version gesetzt
<jokrebel> Bitte Leute -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic bei nicht konkreten Supportanfragen - Danke
<stevieh> denlud: suspend würde mich wundern beim E550, evtl. HW compatibility Layer installieren. hibernate ist dieser Tage minor.
<jokrebel> Guest70111: Ich würd das erst auf "LTS" umstellen, wenn ich eine LTS-fähige-Version habe. 
<Guest70111> ok
<jokrebel> ist aber ne persönliche Meinung
<Guest70111> danke mache ich so
<denlud> Hat denn jemand ein Full HD Laptop und ubuntu skaliert?
<denlud> Funktioniert das gut?
<denlud> Full HD auf einem 14" wäre sonst zu klein.
<stevieh> du meinst HDPI support?
<Guest70111> jokrebel danke dir schönen abend noch
<denlud> Ja, genau
<denlud> Ich hatte schon gesehen, dass man einen bestimmen scaling wert da auf 2 Stellen kann. Allerdings soll dann alles seeeehr groß sein.
<stevieh> ich glaub HDPI steckt für Linux immer noch in den "Kinderschuhen".
<sdx23> Hu? Einfach ganz normal dpi Einstellung von X ändern und gut ist.
<denlud> Das E460 gibt es für mich leider nur in der Full HD version.
<stevieh> sdx23: und dann? das interessiert die meisten Programme einen kehricht ;-)
<sdx23> stevieh: dann vernünftige Programme verwenden? Ich hab hier keine Probleme.
<stevieh> denlud: haste mal ausprobiert? ich würde sagen FHD auf 14" ist zwar klein aber geht noch. Terminalfonts und browser und Mailer kann man ja hochdrehen.
<stevieh> sdx23: skaliert z.B. gimp seinen werkzeugkasten hoch?
<denlud> Nee noch nicht probiert.
<stevieh> jokrebel: sorry, aber sowas kann man nicht im offtopic besprechen, da kommen gleich wieder die zwei Windows dödel und prahlen damit, dass bei ihnen alles geht :-)
<sdx23> stevieh: gut, wenn man so schlecht sieht, dass auch Nichttext Probleme macht, sollte man wohl wirklich was anderes machen.
<denlud> Also ich überlege ja das E460 zu bestellen. Und würde es natürlich lieber lassen, wenn ich nicht skalieren kann.
<stevieh> https://github.com/jedireza/gimp-hidpi ist halt alles rumgewürge
<stevieh> ich bin 50, aber mein nächster Laptop wird genau sowas 14" und FHD. Das geht noch...
<stevieh> aber das HW beratungsthema können wir dann doch eher nach offtopic verschieben
<denlud> Für mich wäre das zu klein.
<denlud> Bin 21 :p
<jokrebel> denlud: Und nun endlich _ BITTE auch Du
<tojoko> kann mir einer erklaeren, wie ich eine linux partition formatieren muss? Vor 10 jahren gab's 'n text-installer, der hat das selber gemacht. Das Grafikinterface kann ich nicht bedienen, weil ich es nicht schaffe, die festplatte auszuwaehlen. Was mache ich falsch!?
<nagetier> tojoko, du kannst auch heute noch einen text-installer verwenden.. ist imho eh vorzuziehen
<tojoko> hehe - naja gut, aber die sd-card wird von selbst erkannt, wo das ding drauf soll. gut, welchen schalter brauche ich dafuer!?
<nagetier> tojoko, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tojoko> danke
<nagetier> bitte
<tojoko> aber, wo wir gerade dabei sind, wie würde man eine linux partition formatieren ... wenn man sie unter windows vorbereiten wollte. So das ubuntu vielleicht von selbst erkennt, welchen platz man für 's angedacht hat?
<nagetier> tojoko, da ist mkfs für zuständig
<nagetier> mkfs[.DATEISYSTEM]
<nagetier> tojoko, verwende zum partitionieren lieber fdisk oder ähnliches
<nagetier> tojoko, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/ https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung/
<tojoko> danke
<tojoko> wobei, partitioniert is's ja ... aber ich werd's mal lesen.
<nagetier> tojoko, im Wiki ist natürlich ebenfalls etwas zum formatieren vorhanden
<tojoko> mama mia
<tojoko> sorry, but i have a quit simple question: Will ubuntu jetzt 'ne primäre oder 'ne erweiterte Partition? Ich mach das net erst seit gestern. Aber diese Installationsroutinen werden auch immer komplizierter.
<ppq> ist egal
<ppq> standardmäßig wird eine erweiterte angelegt, muss aber nicht
<ppq> tojoko, und wenn dich der grafische installer stört: den textbasierten gibts immer noch
<ppq> tojoko, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<ppq> achso, hatte nagetier schon erwähnt
<nagetier> jo, nur anderer link
<ppq> :)
<tojoko> id83 - klingt das gut? - ja, danke, aber bevor ich jetzt reboote wollte ich nur die id richtig setzen. vielleicht kommt's dann ja von selber drauf, wo's hinsoll.
<tojoko> naja, ich probiers mal.
<tojoko> und ext4?
<Fuchs> ist vernuenftig, ja
<tojoko> danke Fuchs. 
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-19
<idleone_> ...neeeeein denlud geh noch nicht......
<denlud> was los idleone? Habe dich noch rufen hören....
<idleone_> Ich muss dir noch was sagen, denlud.....ich glaube...ich liebe dich.
<denlud> idleone, wir können nicht zusammen sein, du benutzt openSuSE ich Ubuntu. Wie soll so eine Beziehung funktionieren?
<idleone_> Im Kern sind wir gleich denlud...
<denlud> Es tut mir Leid, ich kann einfach nicht, idleone. Wir sind zu unterschiedlich.
<LupusE> hi
<liliput> moin
<Sandra> hallo könntet ihr mir bitte helfen??
<Sandra> ich musste ubuntu 15.10 neu installieren mein wlanstik wird nicht erkannt
<Sandra> kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
<koegs> Sandra: was ist die Frage?
<Sandra> koegs ich musste ubuntu 15.10 neu installieren mein wlanstick wird nicht erkannt so das ich nur via kabel ins inet komme
<koegs> Sandra: was für einen WLAN-Stick hast du denn im Einsatz?
<Sandra> levelone wua-0603
<Sandra> so heisst der stick
<koegs> Sandra: kannst du bitte mal folgenden befehl ausführen und uns die url nennen?
<koegs> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sandra> ok mom
<Sandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15928091/
<Sandra> so richtig??
<Sandra> http://termbin.com/wm52
<Sandra> koegs sorry das erste hab ich falsch gemacht
<koegs> die Info ist ok, "24ae:2000" ist dein USB WLAN Stick
<koegs> ich gucke gerade noch wie der ans laufen gebracht werden kann, hast du noch ne ahnung was du damals gemacht hast?
<Sandra> koegs ja aber es geht leider kein wlan am pc nur kabelnetz wird angezeigt
<Sandra> ich habe noch einen anderen stick digitus aber dieser wird auch nicht erkannt
<Sandra> es wird oben in der leiste nur das kabelnetz angezeigt
<Sandra> ubuntu erkennt das wlan nicht
<Sandra> ich habe beide sticks nacheinander getestet
<Sandra> bei dem digitus stick gibts glaube ich treiber für linux irgendwo
<Sandra> aber ich hab von linux keine ahnung bin blutige anfängerin
<stevieh> mahch mal ein "dmesg | grep wlan" ins pastebin 
<koegs> Sandra: meine Frage war ob du dich noch an irgendwas erinnerst wie du den Stick damals ans laufen gebracht hast?
<Sandra> das war der dicitus stick da hatte mein sohn irgend etwas in die term kopiert 
<Sandra> ich weiss es nicht aber ich vermute es war irgend so ein download install link zu der seite dabei
<stevieh> dmesg | grep wlan
<user_> hello stevieh can you read this?
<Sandra> stev habs so ins term ist nichts passiert
<stevieh> no
<stevieh> Sandra: ok, dann mal evtl. "dmesg | grep 24ae"
<stevieh> oder einfach mal ins dmesg reinschauen, wo da was wegen dem Stick steht.
<user_> kannst du das lesen?
<Sandra> mom stev ich teste das gleich
<stevieh> oh, ich konnte es doch lesen ;-)
<Sandra> stev nichts passiert
<Sandra> mom ich starte den rechner mal neu
<stevieh> weg isse
<Sandra> so wieder da
<Sandra> nein stev hat nicht geklappt
<stevieh> dmesg | pastebinit
<stevieh> dann schaun wir da mal rein
<Sandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15928470/
<stevieh> das 24ae dingens ist wohl ein USB Dongle für die Funkmaus / Tastatur, das ist kein WLAN
<koegs> hm, da hab ich mich wohl vergoogelt :D
<Sandra> mom ich mal mal den dicitus stick rein
<stevieh> haha. Und dann bitte nochmal ein dmesg | pastebin
<stevieh> und ein lsusb | pastebin
<Sandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15928542/
<Sandra> so
<Sandra> der stick ist ein digitus wlan stick
<stevieh> und das dmesg nochmal
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206873
<stevieh> wenn sich da nix geändert hat, überfordert dieser Stick IMHO deine Linux Kenntnisse ;-)
<stevieh> -> anderen kaufen.
<Sandra> der digutus stick ging ja am ubuntu 15.10 bist mein sohn was verstellte deshalb hab ichs neu installiert
<stevieh> zeig mal das dmesg
<Sandra> mom
<stevieh> und wieso richtet dein Sohn das nicht? :-)
<koegs> entweder auf 16.04 warten oder das hier benutzen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation
<koegs> sektion: Ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 4.2 and Ubuntu 15.10
<Sandra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15928606/
<Sandra> ich bin stinkesauer auf meinen sohn
<koegs> oder noch kürzer, diesen befehl im Terminal benutzen: sudo wget -O /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin https://github.com/porjo/mt7601/raw/master/src/mcu/bin/MT7601.bin
<Sandra> auf der seite von digitus gibt es einen treiber für linux
<Sandra> ok hab ich gemacht
<koegs> testweise den stick aus und wieder einstecken, ansonsten hilft am einfachsten ein reboot
<Sandra> ok ich starte mal neu
<koegs> -.-
<koegs> warum hab ich das nur gesagt
<Sandra> ich möchte mich recht herzlich bedanken wlan ist nun da
<Sandra> wenn mann ein uprade später auf die 16 version macht bleiben da diese dinge erhalten??
<koegs> angeblich funktioniert der stick ab 16.04 einfach so, ohne den befehlt
<Sandra> muss ich irgendwas einstellen damit ich die 16 version bekomme? oder geht sowas automatisch
<Sandra> keogs kommt so ein udate zu ubuntu 16 automatisch??
<stevieh> wie alt ist der Sohn denn?
<frostschutz> wenn nicht, komm und frag nochmal wenns erstmal draussen ist (man muss aber auch nicht an tag 1 updaten) :;)
<Sandra> mein sohn ist 15
<stevieh> ja, das ist ein Alter, wo man ihm das Einrichten übergeben sollte ;-)
<Sandra> man sagte mir das die lts versionen immer besser sind
<stevieh> bei meinem mach ich das noch selbst.
<stevieh> Sandra: nein, das kann man so nicht sagen. Die werden nur länger mit sicherheitsupdates versorgt.
<stevieh> nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
<Sandra> ah ok also könnte ich die 15.10 bedenkenlos drauflassen
<stevieh> Wenn du also alle 6 Monate was frisches willst aber dann auch innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit upgraden muss, sind non LTS apselut ok
<stevieh> Sandra: ja kannst du.
<Sandra> ah ok
<Sandra> stev was ist denn an der 16 anders als an der 15.10??
<stevieh> k.a. alles wieder eine runde frischer. Aber das kannst du problemlos updaten, wenn es raus ist. Ich würde da - ausser es klemmt was massiv - aber nicht vor Ende Mail drüber nachdenken.
<Sandra> ok sag mal was kann man tun wenn die grafik zb beim librewriter ruckelt??
<stevieh> schmiert oder ruckelt? :-)
<Sandra> ruckelt
<stevieh> was ists denn für ein Rechner?
<Sandra> ein dell optiplex 360
<stevieh> der ist schon ein wenig älter.
<stevieh> evtl. mehr speicher reinstecken?
<stevieh> weiss ja nicht, wieviel drinist
<Sandra> ja ist er aber vorher bei windows 7 ruckelte nichts
<stevieh> tja nun.
<Sandra> ich glaube 2 gb arbeitsspeicher und eine 1 terrabyte festplatte
<stevieh> da würde ich mal mehr speicher dazu stecken. 
<Sandra> hm ok damit muss ich mich mal befassen also liegts nicht am treiber von linux?
<stevieh> was für ein ubuntu nimmst du denn? 
<stevieh> das Ding ist so schwach auf der Brust, da würde ich dir eher zu was schlankem raten.
<Sandra> ubuntu 15.10
<stevieh> und unity? d.h. rechts sind so lustige icons?
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/413569/whats-the-lightest-ubuntu-desktop-environment
<stevieh> evtl. lohnt es sich - wenn du gerade erst damit anfängst - nochmal ne frische xubuntu oder lubuntu installation zu machen
<Sandra> was ist daran anders???
<stevieh> die grafische oberfläche ist weniger ressourcenhungrig -> es bleibt mehr rechenpower für das Programm, das du nutzt selbst.
<Sandra> ah ok
<stevieh> und noch einige andere Stellen, die ressourcenschonender sind, aber halt auch nicht so geschmeidig.
<Sandra> aber bei windows 7 lief doch auch alles flüssig
<stevieh> ja, win7 ist halt so wie xubuntu. win10 ist wie unity. Das hast du aktuell drauf.
<stevieh> in der neuen C't ist ein sehr schöner Artikel zu
<Sandra> win 19 war auch kurz drauf lief auch flüssig
<Sandra> win10
<stevieh> tja nun.
<stevieh> egal.
<Sandra> aber ich finde linux besser
<tuor> Hi, ich habe ja den/die Entwikler von libwbxml angefragt ob er/sie die maintenance vom Paket für Ubuntu übernehmen würde/n. ya1gaurav würde es übernehmen, er weis nur nicht wie. Kann ihm da jemand antworten?: https://github.com/libwbxml/libwbxml/issues/50#issuecomment-211840416
<tuor> Oder mir sagen wo ich die Infos dazu finde, dann antwort ich ihm.
<k1l_> #ubuntu-packaging und #ubuntu-motu
<tuor> k1l_, ok thx.
<geser> tuor: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ dürfte so einiges an Dokumenten verlinkt haben
<geser> hmm, es gibt auch einen 3 Jahre alten Debian-Bug, wo um eine neue Version gebeten wird
<k1l_> gut wäre es in debian zu fixen und dann per debian sync nach ubuntu zu holen
<koegs> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/143052827250/when-the-build-fails-at-the-last-step
<koegs> sorry. wc :(
<sandra_> stev ich habe lubunut desktop in der softwareverwaltung entdeckt
<stevieh> kannst du installieren  und das unity zeugse rauswerfen - brauchst du aber nicht unbeding. Einfach beim Anmelden dann lubuntu wählen.
<sandra_> was ist der unterschied lubuntu zu ubuntu bleiben alle einstellungen erhalten??
<sandra_> wie werfe ich unity raus???
<sandra_> aber die programme bleiben drauf oder???
<sandra_> auch mein waln bleibt oder??
<sandra_> wlan
<sandra_> wenn alles bleibt würde ich das jetzt mal versuchen
<sandra_> wie mache ich die unity dann weg???
<Ekkehardt> sandra_: https://www.intux.de/2012/09/wie-werde-ich-unity-los/
<sandra_> kann man dann trotzdem noch upgrades oder so durchführen??
<Ekkehardt> Mann muss es nicht entfernen, wie stevieh schon sagte.
<Ekkehardt> Ja klar.
<jokrebel> sandra_: Du musst einfach nur im Anmeldebildschirm lubuntu auswälen.
<sandra_> ok
<sandra_> ok ich versuchs danke
<jokrebel> sandra_: Du kannst Unity sogar auch druaf lassen
<stevieh> sie ist zu schnell
<sandra_> man kann auch lubuntu desktop wieder runtermachen umm dann gnome zu probieren?
<stevieh> kann man alles. 
<stevieh> aber gnome frisst auch ressourcen. Also eher nicht auf dem Rechnerchen
<sandra_> ok ich teste lubuntu jetzt mal wenn ich fragen habe komm ich wieder danke euch
<stevieh> und wehe der "kleine" kommt nach hause. Dann setzt es aber was ;-)
<sandra_> nein sohnemann kommt nicht mehr an meinen rechner
<stevieh> der hat nen eigenen der ist ca. 20 mal so schnell.
<sandra_> der hat seinen laptop soll er da rummurcksen
<sandra_> ja kann sein
<stevieh> klar
<sandra_> so habe lubuntu desktop installiert mann siehts auch beim start aber nun ist unity da
<stevieh> dann musst du vor dem Anmelden die richtige Session wählen.
<sandra_> da kommt keine auswahlmöglichkeit stev
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern.
<sandra_> ist wirklich so
<stevieh> da wo du deinen usernamen und passwort eintippst, kannst du auch die Sitzung auswählen
<sandra_> bei dem hochfahren stand lubuntu da aber es startete unity
<sandra_> diese eingabe möglichkeit habe ich nicht ich habe automatisch anmeldung
<stevieh> tja, dann mach die mal wieder aus.
<sandra_> wo kann ich die einstellung machen??
<stevieh> systemeinstellung --> benutzer
<jokrebel> selten das Frauen ständig zu schnell sind
<jokrebel> einfach auf abmelden gehn hätte auch geholfen ;-)
<sandra_> hallo kann man ub untu zurücksetzen??
<sandra_> stev wie kann ich mein ubuntu zurücksetzen??
<Robert_Zenz> sandra_, definiere "zuruecksetzen".
<jokrebel> oder beschreib einfach das "eigentliche" Problem.
<sandra_> ich habe erst lubuntu desktop installiert das ging nicht danach ubuntustudio das ging
<sandra_> ich meine so das ichs auf standart unity zurücksetze
<sandra_> beim hochfahren steht lubuntu da aber wenns steht ist es ubuntustudio
<jokrebel> sandra_: Geh einfach auf "abmelden" und wähle im Anmeldebildschirm "lubuntu" aus. Und wenn Du nicht immer so hektisch schnell schnell den Kanal verlassen würdest, wüsstest Du das schon lange ;-)
<sandra_> kann man hier auch privat schreiben??
<stevieh> nur mit bildern
<jokrebel> ja kann man. Aber Du solltest den betreffenden User besser vorher fragen. Viele mögen ungefragte Querys gar nicht.
<jokrebel> stevieh: hehe ;-)
<sandra_> ok
<stevieh> och menno, spassverderber ;-)
<sandra_> also kann mans nicht zurücksetzen auf standart
<stevieh> nein, nur neuinstallieren. Wo hast du denn ubuntustudio her? 
<sandra_> ok danke
<stevieh> lol
<koegs> junge junge, mutter und sohn sind wohl beide sehr hektisch :D
<stevieh> apt-get install ritalin
<k1l> das ubuntu-studio hat er die tage doch installiert, weil er mit unity nicht umgehen konnte und dann es so aussah wie windows.
<jokrebel> na mal schaun wie lang ""14:31:50     Sandra | aber ich finde linux besser "" hält ;-)
<dAnjou> hi, hat jemand den aktuellsten google chrome installiert und kann mir sagen was in der entsprechenden sources list steht?
<dAnjou> irgendwie erstellt das offizielle DEB die nich bei mir
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Chrome? Chromium? Und was meinst Du mit "aktuellsten"?
<jokrebel> woher installiert . . .
<dAnjou> also wirklich, jokrebel :)
<dAnjou> google chrome, hab ich doch geschrieben
<dAnjou> und den aktuellsten, den es eben offiziell runterzuladen gibt
<k1l> dAnjou: das deb paket hat keinen eintrag in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ordner gemacht?
<dAnjou> k1l: nö
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß gibt es google chrome in keiner halbwegs offiziellen ubuntu paketquelle
<jokrebel> :-/
<dAnjou> es gibt ein DEB von google, welches bei der installation eigentlich ein repo konfigurieren sollte
<dAnjou> machts aber bei mir nich
<k1l> man zieht sich das .deb paket und das macht beim install das 3rd party (google) repo ins .d ordner
<k1l> dAnjou: http://termbin.com/6ot0
<k1l> dAnjou: wenn es ein 32bit system ist, klopp chrome sofort in die tonne
<dAnjou> danke
<dAnjou> wie genau heißt die datei?
<jokrebel> ++ k1l dAnjou unter 32bit will man höchstens Chromium
<k1l>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<dAnjou> ich fahr schon seit jahren nirgendswo mehr 32bit
<dAnjou> k1l: danke
<k1l> dAnjou: aber komisch, dass er das nicht gemacht hat.
<dAnjou> jop
<dAnjou> hatte jetzt aber nich viel bock, das zu debuggen
<Perzeus> hi x49
<Perzeus> hi x49
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> Perzeus: kann man Dir helfen? 
<k1l> kein x49 hier
<Perzeus> hallo k1l
<Perzeus> wer bist du denn fuchs
<Perzeus> kennen wir uns
<Perzeus> lol
<Fuchs> ich bin ich, was genau suchst Du? 
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> moment
<Perzeus> mus snoch jemand erklaeren 
<Perzeus> wie er in ubuntu-de
<whitein> hallo bin verzweifelt .... sollte ich zu ubuntu wechesln? ... hat jemand paar gute gründe?
<k1l> whitein: es ist kostenlos, bietet kostenlose sicherheitsudpates und es ist open source.
<Loetmichel> und du hast fast alles an software gleich "dabei". nix noch extra office kaufen und so
<masturbator> leute
<masturbator> ich muss mit euch reden
<masturbator> ubuntu 16.04 kommt morgen oder?
<k1l> änder deinen nickname. der kindergarten ist abends geschlossen
<Fuchs> mei ist da jemandem langweilig? 
<whitein> *push: Argumente?
<k1l> whitein: probier es doch einfach mal aus. z.b. mit einem live-usb system
<Fuchs> whitein: was haettest Du gerne noch fuer welche?  Frei, kostenlos, Softwareverwaltung, nette Community, guter kostenloser Support
<tandelpups> whitein: ich bin selbst am überlegen!!!
<whitein> keine Arg´s?
<tandelpups> DAS größte PROBLEM istn och der KernelBUG
<Perzeus> was ist den mit dem update-manager -d los
<Perzeus> funktioniert das schon?
<Perzeus> von 15.10 auf 16.04
<k1l> Perzeus: wenn du ein unstabiles Developer system haben willst, dann kannst du -d nutzen.
<tandelpups>  Also das funktioniert NICHT perh
<tandelpups> Perzeus:
<tandelpups> MAN kann kein dist upgrade auf 16.04 machen erst ab 16.04.01
<whitein> Dann nehm ich eben WindowSXP
<k1l> tandelpups: wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal den rand halten.
<tandelpups> warum
<k1l> whitein: troll woanders
<tandelpups> whitein: wäre was nettes ja
<Perzeus> k1l: ja zum testen
<Fuchs> so, wo waren wir 
<nagetier> schlimm, einfach nur schlimm und kaum auszuhalten
<Perzeus> ich habe schon viele leute umgestellt von windows auf ubuntu und linuxmint
<Perzeus> es ist sehr zaeh
<k1l> die linux mint user werden sich bedanken, dass du ihnen ein unsicheres system untergejubelt hast.
<Perzeus> die leute davon zu ueberzeugen
<Perzeus> k1l : ????
<k1l> wie linux mint sicherheitsaspekte handhabt ist mehr als kritisch zu sehen. da gab es in letzter zeit einige vorfälle, die das dem letzten nochmal vor augen geführt haben sollten
<Perzeus> noe habe nix gelesen 
<Perzeus> habe nur einmal gelesen 
<Perzeus> das die ihre patches spaeter als ubuntu bekommen
<Perzeus> nicht alle wollen ubuntu
<k1l> https://lwn.net/Articles/676664/  und genauer gesagt: https://lwn.net/Articles/676681/
<Perzeus> ok 
<Perzeus> lese es gerade
<k1l> mint blockiert aktiv updates von ubuntu, weil diese updates nämlich ihren linux mint kram überschreiben würden. kurzum: linux mint ist ein frankenstein setup, was auf kosten der updates vorgaukelt ein eigenes OS zu sein.
<Perzeus> besser als windows 10
<k1l> den umgang mit sicherheit haben sie nochmal jedem auf die nase gebunden, als ihre seite gehackt wurde und die downloads kompromitiert wurden.
<k1l> und da ubuntu sowohl cinnamon als auch mate liefert, ist das  eh wurscht.
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> ich gehe schlafen 
<Perzeus> gute nacht 
<Perzeus> tschuess
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-20
<LupusE> hi
<rene-> hallo macht es sinn die ubuntu 15.10 auf die 16.04 zu upgraden??
<sash_> rene-: http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life 15.10 wird noch bis Mitte des Jahres mit Updates versorgt, danach macht ein Upgrade durchaus Sinn. Vorher ist aber auch vollkommen in Ordnung. 
<rene-> sash wäre es ein nachteil 15.10 so zu belassen??
<sash_> rene-: Erstmal nicht, sobald das aber EOL (End of Life) ist, gibt es keine Updates mehr. Das will man nicht.
<rene-> ich habn alten rechner läuft denn die 16.04 so gut wie die 15.10??
<sash_> rene-: 16.04 wird eine sogenannte Long Term Support-Version, die wird 5 Jahre lang mit Updates versorgt, da kann man dann also ne Weile bei bleiben.
<sash_> Ich würd sagen, überall wo 15.10 läuft, läuft auch 16.04.
<rene-> ah ok
<rene-> sash ich bin neu in der linux welt kannst du mir sagen wie ich zu dem update komme??
<sash_> rene-: 16.04 kommt erst morgen raus, das sollte dein Software-Update-Programm dann melden und das Update ermöglichen (nehme ich an)
<LetoThe2nd> rene-: was denn etwa für ein rechner?
<koegs> rene-: wenn es keinen zwingenden grund gibt, würde ich bis 16.04.1 mit dem Upgrade warten
<rene-> koegs was macht das warten für einen sinn??
<sash_> rene-: In 16.04.1 werden ein paar Bugs gefixt sein usw, die erst nach Release aufgefallen sind.
<rene-> achso ok
<rene-> also einfach iin der aktualisierungsverwaltung dann warten lassen??
<sash_> genau
<rene-> ok danke
<rene-> achsoi sash nochwas wenn ich den tor browser installiere dann geht der nicht was kann ich da tun??
<sash_> Weiß nicht, ich hatte nie Probleme mit dem.
<rene-> om sash thanks und schönen tag noch
<rene-> hallo was muss man tun damit ubuntu film dvd s abspielt?
<k1l> libdvdcss oder so installieren. steht im wiki bei codecs wie man das macht
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Wiedergabe/#Libdvdcss
<rene-> finde ich das in den paketquellen??
<k1l> siehe mein link :)
<k1l> (ist in universe in den repos)
<rene-> ah ok danke werden die dann automatisch erkannt und abgespielt??
<k1l> dvds sind "verschlüsselt". das wurde eingeführt damit man die nicht kopieren kann. das kann man natürlich trotzdem aber macht jetzt allen normalen nutzern mehr probleme. aber damit sollten die meisten DvDs laufen
<k1l> gibt halt noch DvDs die extra kopierschutz haben. Die dann wiederum noch mehr probleme machen. aber versuch es erstmal damit 
<rene-> ich will keine kopieren sondern anschauen
<rene-> so das die automatisch erkannt und abgespeitl werden
<k1l> k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Wiedergabe/#Libdvdcss
<k1l> könntest schon lange den film angucken
<rene-> habs schon installiert danke dir
<Kiwikaki> Hi. Weiß jemand, ob man bei MultiSystem einzelne Linux-Versionen hinzufügen und entfernen kann? Oder muss man immer den kompletten USB Stick neu erstellen?
<stevieh> es gibt multi boot sticks
<stevieh> http://multibootusb.org/features/
<stevieh> http://www.gtkdb.de/index_7_1184.html
<Kiwikaki> Du meinst fertige? Ich wollte mir halt einen Stick mit meinen gewünschten Distributionen erstellen.
<Kiwikaki> Schaue ich mir mal an, danke dir.
<stevieh> ist aber immer ein wenig gefrickel.
<Kiwikaki> Ahh, ok
<stevieh> und noch mehr mit dem ganzen UEFI Scheiss. Aber ohne UEFI geht sowas eigentlich
<Kiwikaki> Okay. Ich habe im ubuntuusers wiki auf die schnelle MultiSystem gefunden, deshalb meine Frage. Aber danke noch mal für die Links
<stevieh> ich hab meinen mit dem zweiten gebaut
<jokrebel> Kiwikaki: Da ist Multisystem ideal
<jokrebel> Kiwikaki: Da kannst Du nach und nach alle Deine Gewünschten Distibutionen drauf spreichern und eine dovon dann sogar noch zur persistant Installation machen.
<jokrebel> Ich find Multisystem Klasse. Keine Ahnung warum man "umständlichere" Wege will.
<Kiwikaki> Okay, danke dir jokrebel :)
<Kiwikaki> Dann teste ich das jetzt einfach mal und mache morgen nachträglich noch die 16.04er Versionen drauf.
<TheInfinity> So. Nach langer Zeit hab ich auch mal wieder n Problem, wo ich mal ein Denkanstoß brauche. Samba. AD-Controller. Update letzte Nacht auf 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.13. Seitdem gehen die Shares nicht mehr. Login geht, DNS Verwaltung geht. Interactive Mode schmeisst keine ernstzunehmenden Fehler.
<TheInfinity> Wo zur Hölle kann man da noch ansetzen?
<k1l> sollte das nicht eh 4.3 sein mittlerweile bei samba? wegen dem badlock dingens?
<TheInfinity> Win7 schmeisst bei Shares Fehler 80004005, die Userverwaltung auf Win7 schmeisst den Fehler, dass der RPC Server nicht laufen würde.
<sash_> RPC klingt nach badlock related
<TheInfinity> Könnt mir vorstellen, dass irgendwas beim Backport hops gegangen ist.
<sash_> Sind die Windosen auch durchgepatcht?
<TheInfinity> ja
<k1l> TheInfinity: weches paket ist das? 
<TheInfinity> AutoUpdate. Letztes sicherheitsrelevante Update war am 13.4.
<k1l> TheInfinity: mach mal noch nen update. die woche kamen die badlock updates. wie gesagt sollte das jetzt 4.3 sein und nicht mehr 4.1
<sash_> TheInfinity: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/samba
<TheInfinity> 2016-04-20 00:49:05 upgrade samba-common-bin:amd64 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.13 2:4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 <— das gilt aber für samba komplett, da gabs n dickeres update
<sash_> 4.3.8
<sdx23> TheInfinity: hat im lokalen Rechenzentrum hier auch einiges zerlegt, deren Loesung war zurueck auf 4.11 - und naechstes Mal Debian verwenden...
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Stimmt. Ich bin auch mittlerweile bei Samba 4.3, nachdem ich zunächst auf 14.04.12 wollte. Hat aber irgendwie nicht so richtig was verändert.
<k1l> debian wird die selben patches haben. ob das in dem fall hilft weiß ich nicht
<sdx23> k1l: was ich las wurden die dort komplett zurueckportiert.
<TheInfinity> sdx23: bringt bei mir nix, da läuft n zimbra drauf, und das gibts nur mit support für ubuntu.
<TheInfinity> sdx23: das ist aber schon mal ne wertvolle info.
<TheInfinity> Dann wäre vielleicht die Frage: wie macht man saubere downgrades?
<TheInfinity> (ich hab da n lan von 10 rechnern. MiM attacke. HAHA! -.- )
<TheInfinity> der letzte absatz klingt aber interessant: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Badlock-Details-Samba-Entwickler-im-Gespraech-mit-c-t-3175539.html
<k1l> bei debian finde ich nur bei wheezy nen 3.6er samba gepatcht und bei stretch und sid die gleiche verison wie bei ubuntu.
<k1l> jessie scheint da auf ein paket zu linken was es nicht mehr gibt. aber zwischen den versionen gibts da auch nichts gepatchtes.
<k1l> aber hilft ja alles nicht bei deinem problem :)
<TheInfinity> die sicherheitslücke ist in meinem fall auch keine. wenn da wer lokal rein will, geht er rein.
<k1l> jo. aber bist du da überhaupt auf dem letzten stand der updates jetzt?
<TheInfinity> yep. bin ich.
<TheInfinity> und sowohl 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.13 als auch 4.3.* machen probleme.
<TheInfinity> 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.12 war das, von dem ich gekommen bin, machte keine probs.
<sash_> Samba macht doch immer Probleme :)
<TheInfinity> Ok. Just for the records. 2 Schritte waren notwendig. a) winbind activieren, b) den server auf client ntlmv2 auth = yes und client use spnego = yes zwingen.
<TheInfinity> Alter. Das hat mich jetzt knapp 4h gekostet.
<TheInfinity> Danke für die Hilfe, mal in badlock artikeln zu suchen. Heise ist ein Schatz.
<Sassa> tachchen
<Sassa> leute folgendes porblem wie kann ich von meinem ubuntu eine bootbare dvd (system-image) erstellen??
<oxto> runterladen, brennprogramm, eine beschreibbare leere dvd, (iso-)abbild brennen
<Sassa> oxto habe k3b schon drauf
<jokrebel> oxto: "mein" =/= "ein" (*vermut*)
<Sassa> wo finde ich die einstellung in k3b??
<oxto> sassa: du laedst dir dein ubuntu im netz runter, startest ein brenn-programm das abbild brennen kann, legst eine beschreibbare dvd rein, und dann brennst du dein iso-abbild
<oxto> ich kenne k3b nicht
<jokrebel> würd mich jetzt wundern, wen k3b keinen eigenen Wiki-Artikel hätte.
<Sassa> nein ich meine mein bereits installiertes system
 * jokrebel dachte sich das schon...
<Sassa> von meinem installierten system eine bootbare dvd brennen
<oxto> ok ich steige aus
<Sassa> in der wikki ubuntuusers hab ich nichts aufklärendes gefunden
<Sassa> gibts da was was man mit wenigen handgriffen machen kann??
<stevieh> Sassa: nein, nicht auf DVD
<stevieh> das wird sehr schwer. Schau alleine mal, wie gross deine Installation jetzt schon ist.
<Sassa> ein system abbild backup als bootbare dvd hmmm naja schade
<stevieh> ist aber auch nicht nötig. a) nimmt man für sowas grosses heutzutage festplatten und b) geht wenn dvd dann eine "normale" ubuntu DVD und dann ein backup zurück spielen.
<oxto> du koenntest doch die daten und alles andere sichern als backup und danach dein ubuntu neu aufsetzen
<Sassa> ok ja mach ich bb
<ghostmag> Hey Leute (: habe um Wine zu testen ein Spiel installiert
<ghostmag> Hey Leute (: habe um Wine zu testen ein Spiel installiert
<ghostmag> GTA III, allerdings funktioniert die Tastatur bei Fullscreen nicht
<ghostmag> Ich kann unter Wineconfig einen virtuellen Bildschirm einstellen. Der ist dann allerdings nicht fullscreen, erkennt dafür aber die Tastatur
<ghostmag> Maus funktioniert in jedem Fall problemlos
<ghostmag> Irgendwelche Ideen?
<ghostmag> Es scheint, als hänge die Tastatur quasi noch im vorherigen Bereich. Wenn ich jetzt GTA über Wine starte, bleiben die Tastatureingaben hier im Channel hängen
<k1l> schau in die app database was man machen muss damit das funktioniert mit wine.
<ghostmag> Finde da leider nichts
<Svafa> ghostmag: ich würde dir playonlinux empfehlen
<Svafa> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/PlayOnLinux/
<Svafa> das übernimmt im grunde schon alle konfigurationen usw.
<Svafa> da hat man solche probleme dann im idealfall nicht
<ghostmag> Habe PlayOnLinux, aber habe das Spiel damit nicht so starten können
<ghostmag> hatte da einmal testweise GTA Vice City über Steam ausprobiert, das Problem war da leider das gleiche 
<ghostmag> :( aber danke, Svafa
<k1l_> bei wine kann dir keiner helfen aussser die wine leute und die wine datenbank
<k1l_> und ich bezweifel, dass dort nichts zu gta3 steht...
<Svafa> ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen qemu zu nutzen
<Svafa> und da einfach windows zu installieren und dann die grafikkarte durchzureichen
<ghostmag> Danke dir, aber dafür müsste ich erst Windows installieren. Das ist mir gerade zu umständlich
<NewUser2016> Habe mal folgende Frage:
<tojoko> computer says: no.
<NewUser2016> Habe ein Thinkpad T61 2GB Ram - Intel DualCore T7100 1,8 GHz:   32Bit oder 64Bit Installation?
<tojoko> was hast'n drauf? Windows? Dann geh mal in die Systemsteuerung und guck halt.
<Frickelpit> wenns 64bit kann, dann 64bit
<k1l_> NewUser2016: 32bit stirbt aus. wenn die hardware 64bit kann (das kann deine) dann nimm immer 64bit egal wieviel ram du hast
<tojoko> NewUser2016, empfohlen wird ja immer die netinst, auch wenn ich die nicht so prickelnd fand.
<k1l_> warum denn die netinstall?!?
<tojoko> k1l_, naja, viele netbooks brauchen glaube ich noch die 32.
<tojoko> k1l_, oder mini oder wie die bei euch heisst.
<k1l_> tojoko: uralt netbooks. ja. aber auf den 1st gen atom dingern will man eh kein normales OS mehr laufen lassen.
<tojoko> k1l_, naja, das liegt aber wohl eher an den Programmierern der os als an den atoms.
<NewUser2016> netinst finde ich schlecht, da man auf ständige Internetverbindung angewiesen ist
<k1l_> tojoko: nein. die lahmen atom cpus können nicht nur nicht 32bit, die können auch andere befehlssätze nicht, die das leben eines desktops besser machen. von der lahmen vga mal ganz abgesehen.
<ppq> nur während der installation, NewUser2016 
<tojoko> NewUser2016, naja, ich weiss nicht genau, wie die funktionieren. Wenn dafür nur das installiert wird, was Du wirklich brauchst, dann haette das auch wieder was gutes. Ich komme nur mit den Installationsroutinen im Moment nicht zurecht.
<k1l_> NewUser2016: nimm irgendein 64bit iso von ubuntu. am besten das, was direkt deinen lieblings desktop schon installiert hat :)
<stevieh> NewUser2016: und gönn dir 2 GB RAM mehr und ne SSD, dann geht da sogar noch ein wenig was.
<NewUser2016> Werden bei der 64Bit-Version nicht weniger Geräte unterstützt?
<Frickelpit> wir haben 2016
<bekks> DAs war vor zwanzig Jahren mal so ;)
<k1l_> NewUser2016: du kannst die 14.04 nehmen, wenn du nicht alle 6 monate aktualisieren willst. oder die 15.10 und dann von morgen bis juli auf die 16.04 aktualisieren
<NewUser2016> Wie sieht es mit Itunes und Iphone aus?
<bekks> Itunes gibt es nur für Windows und OSX.
<k1l_> das ist natürlich direkt die apple patent und closed source hölle
<NewUser2016> Aber mein Iphone gib ich nicht weg nur wegen Linux
<NewUser2016> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen bezüglich Itunes?
<bekks> Ja. Gibt es.
<bekks> Itunes gibt es nur für Windows und OSX.
<k1l_> es gab da mal programme für linux, aber da apple die sachen ständig absichtlich ändern gehen die oft nicht mehr bei neuen geräten/iOS updates.
<bekks> NewUser2016: Kein Grund für ein Query ;)
<tojoko> NewUser2016, tu dir ein gefallen und lass es mit der kiste. https://www.luxnote-hannover.de/
<k1l_> itunes soll wohl auch mit wine gehen. wenn hier keiner mit einem iphone ist, dann guck mal was wiki.ubuntuusers.de zu iphone und itunes sagt
<bekks> Die aktuellen iTunes-Versionen gehen wohl mehr schlecht als recht mit iTunes.
<tojoko> braucht itunes nicht allein schon 2gb ram?
<NewUser2016> Nene 2GB sind für mich i.O.
<stevieh> na, dann installier ein 14.04er xubuntu und gut ist.
<bekks> 2GB sind für niemanden in Ordnung ;) Schon gar nicht mit einem Intel Atom.
<tojoko> hej, nicht schon wieder unqualifizierte beiträge über intel atom.
<bekks> Ich war selbst Besitzer eines solchen, das qualifiziert mich :)
<stevieh> ich hab hier so nen R61, aber ich glaub, ich hab 4 Gig reingesteckt. Aber weiss gar nicht mehr. 
<Frickelpit> bekks: wer nicht? ;)
<NewUser2016> Welcher SODIMM für den T61?
<Frickelpit> http://thinkwiki.de/T61#Technische_Daten
<NewUser2016> THX Frickelpit
<mich78> moin
<mich78> Bei mir friert ab und zu der Bildschirm ein, wenn ich den Bildflächenumschalter aktiviere
<mich78> Also in der Ansicht mit den vier virtuellen desktops
<stevieh> was für ne Grafikhw?
<mich78> moment ich such mal
<mich78> NVIDIA GK107M[Geforce GT 750M]
<mich78> (dafür werden mir zumindest unter "Anwendungen und Aktualisierungen" unterschiedliche Treiber angeboten) 
<stevieh> jo, wird so ne übliche nvidia gülle sein. 
<mich78> hab aber den Quelloffenen Treiber eingestellt
<bekks> 750m - klingt wie Optimus.
<k1l_> nimm mal den nvidia treiber. der funktioniert wesentlich besser als der offene treiber.
<mich78> Beim "getesteten" propiritären Treiber von NVIDIA hatte ich das gleiche Problem
<mich78> insgesammt werden drei von NVIDIA angeboten
<mich78> bei allen steht (Proprietär) und bei einem (Proprietär, getestet) 
<mich78> Ich dachte das der der BEste sein müsste, da hatte ich das Problem aber auch
<k1l_> welche ubuntu denn genau?
<mich78> 14.04
<k1l_> probier mal den nvidia-352 
<k1l_> und wenn das optimus ist, dann muss auch auf jeden fall nvidia-prime mit installiert sein
<mich78> nvidia-352.63 hab ich probiert, der hatte die gleichen Probleme
<mich78> Der steht aber such zwei mit drin, einmal als getestet und einmal ohne Getestet
<mich78> ich hab nur den getesteten probiert
<mich78> wo finde ich nvidia-prime?
<k1l_> ich spreche von paketen. die kannste du mit einem paketmanager deine wahlt insatllieren
<mich78> Ok, gefunden und wird installiert
<mich78> jetzt aktiviere ich noch den Treiber von NVIDIA und schau mal ob er mir wieder einfriert
<mich78> Richtig?
<k1l_> aktivieren? warte
<k1l_> warum hast du nicht einfach die beiden pakete installiert, die ich genannt hatte?
<k1l_> das ding in den system settings da ist nur eine andere GUI. die macht auch nix anderes als pakete zu installieren
<mich78> ja, meine ich ja.
<k1l_> am besten jetzt nen reboot. und dann gucken obs besser ist
<mich78> ich setze da den Haken beim NVDIDA Treiber und dann wird der runter geladen und installiert
<k1l_> warte
<mich78> also erstmal ohne den Treiber zu wechseln?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> sudo apt install nvidia-prime nvidia-352 
<mich78> Ok, das kann ich leider von hier aus nicht machen
<mich78> 375mb
<mich78> Bin über Handy online ;)
<mich78> dann muss ich das morgen machen wenn ich wieder echtes Internet hab
<k1l_> mach das
<mich78> Trotzdem danke :) morgen weiß ich mehr :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-21
<prago_1> hallo. wenn ich die icon-größe des unity-launcher verkleinere (anderer wert als 48 standard) werden alle icons unscharf. was kann ich machen?
<LupusE> hi
<harry_> hello
<harry_> has anyone good literature of ldap and samba
<stevieh> oreilly should have. And this is a very deutsch speaking ubunut tschännel
<LetoThe2nd> beim vboxautostart daemon, gibts da auch ne möglichkeit die dinger kontrolliert runter zu fahren? das starten funktioniert ganz toll, aber wenn mir die usv das ding abwürgt, scheint der die vboxen einfach hart mit poweroff zu beenden :-(
<LetoThe2nd> bekks, koegs ^^^^^
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: was ist denn, wenn du vboxautostart-service  stop machst? 
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: dann hält er sich dran.
<LetoThe2nd> aber bei poweroff/shutdown nicht
<stevieh> d.h. wenn du den host runterfährst, hauts die vms zusammen?
<LetoThe2nd> bingo.
<stevieh> dann stimmt doch was mit dem systemd oder wie das starter / runterfahr zeug grad heisst nicht.
<stevieh> weil das stop sollte doch immer kommen, wenn das system runtergefahren wird.
<stevieh> vielleicht da mal an sinnvolle stellen debug meldungen einbauen.
<LetoThe2nd> hab da definitiv nix dran getrickst, ist ein ganz ordinäres 14.04 mit vbox vom oracle-repo installiert. an upstart absolut nix gedreht.
<stevieh> musste mal schauen, ob du upstart so mitloggen kannst, dass du siehst, was passiert
<LetoThe2nd> bäh :-(
<LetoThe2nd> hatte ich jetzt gerade nicht vor, aber habs befürchtet
<koegs> leider hab ich auch keinen besseren rat :(
<stevieh> ich drück mich auch immer vor dem upstart zeugse, wenns klemmt.
<LetoThe2nd> das mache ich definitiv erst wenn ich heute mein nachmittagsbier erreicht habe
<stevieh> spätestens nach dem 4. ist es dann auch egal, wie brutal die VMs auf die Fresse fallen ;-9
<LetoThe2nd> oder so. die box ist ja noch nicht produktiv.
<harry_> hey, hatte gerade das problem das meine maschine in virtualbox nicht startete. nach 2 stunden lags daran, daß virtualbox auf 5.0.18 upgedatet werden mußte, ächzzzz.
<volker> hi ubuntu 16.04 lts upgegradet von 14.04 lts - Kernel 4.x nicht im bootmenü mit drin? wo liegt mein Fehler,habe ich was vergessen?
<stevieh> ja, noch drei Wochen Geduld zu haben ;-)
<volker> meinst du mich stevieh?
<Dejavu> Ergo - ubuntu 14.04 server am besten noch nicht updaten wenn es um einen produktiven Einsatz geht?
<stevieh> volker: ja
<volker> ok,,dachte schon ich hab was falsch gemacht
<volker> warum gehts noch nicht?
<stevieh> der update von 14.04 wird doch afaik auch noch gar nicht angeboten. Ihr macht das doch alle mutwillig.
<volker> update -d halt gemacht
<stevieh> na, wenn das mal kein Fehler war.
<volker> supi, woher soll ich das wissen?
<tcs> Naja, wenn's nur die Testmaschine war...
<volker> ich habe keine Testmaschine*g*
<tcs> Jetzt schon :-P
<stevieh> welchen Befehl hast du mit -d gemacht?
<volker> sudo apt-get update -d   oder upgrade -d ...irgend sowas
<stevieh> na, weisst nicht mehr, was du gemacht hast?
<koegs> wenn man nicht mehr weiß was man überhaupt tippt vor aufregung...
<volker> lach...na es wurde mir dann aber 16.04lts als update angeboten
<stevieh> also, was hast du eingegeben?
<volker> mom
<volker> sudo update-manager -d
<stevieh> dann gib doch jetzt mal "man update-manager" ein.
<volker> aha---devel-release
<volker> überall stand heute 16.04lts
<stevieh> genau, und die wird dir, wenn du nicht weisst, ob die Kernels der Storch oder Linux bringt, erst dann angeboten, wenn sie abgehangen genug ist.
<luefterluefter> hi einer meiner Lüfter rappelt sehr laut, wie kann ich den notfalls anhalten? Während der Konfigurationsroutine von fancontrol hält der auch manchmal an. Wie kann ich schauen, was da los ist?
<koegs> luefterluefter: wie wäre es mit rechner ausschalten?
<koegs> ein lüfter läuft normalerweise nicht ohne grund, wenn der rechner an ist
<luefterluefter> koegs: Geht seit gestern, so. An und ausschalten hilft nichts,
<luefterluefter> habe gestern am sound mit rosegarden rumgespielt, das ist alles.
<stevieh> laptop?
<LupusE> luefterluefter: hast du den rechner anders hingestellt? wenn sich das lager ueber jahre eingeschliffen hat und dann durch ein kippen andere belastung bekommt, dann kann es zu vibrationen und geraeuschentwicklung kommen.
<koegs> nur ausschalten bringt ja auch nix und mutwillig den lüfter im betrieb runterregeln ist halt keine gute idee, dann überhitzt irgendwas
<LupusE> allerdings auch wenn eien kugel sich geluest hat, das fett ranzig wurde oder oder oder.
<LupusE> einfach fuer 5-10e einen neuen kaufen?
<luefterluefter> stevieh: ja
<stevieh> rechner aufschrauben und mit druckluft durchpusten.
<luefterluefter> Das Laptop auf schrauben und Druckluft an die zugänglichen Teile? Ich habe wohl einen Staubsauger ..
<stevieh> kannst du probieren. Vielleicht reicht es
<luefterluefter> Wie finde ich heraus, welches der Lüfter ist, der Lärm macht, und um welche Kühlung es sich handelt?
<stevieh> hat das ding mehr als einen Lüfter?
<stevieh> kannst ja mit sensors schauen, welcher sich wie schnell dreht
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung/
<jokrebel> luefterluefter: Lüfter beim Saugen/Pusten arretieren!
<jokrebel> Und natürlich im ausgeschalteten Zustand.
<stevieh> es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann
<jokrebel> bis er das Mainboard schrotten kann ;-)
<harry_> man sollte doch mal das gerät aufmachen und entstauben
<stevieh> das mit dem arretieren soll sein, damit sich das lager nicht ausrenkt?
<luefterluefter> stevieh: mit xsensors habe ich schon geguckt, aber schlau geworden bin ich immer noch nicht daraus, welcher von den hwmon0 is acpitz
<luefterluefter>    hwmon1 is nouveau
<luefterluefter>    hwmon2 is dell_smm
<luefterluefter>    hwmon3 is coretemp
<luefterluefter> der ist der Lärm macht.
<stevieh> ich mach das immer so...
<stevieh> luefterluefter: das sind doch alles temperaturen, aber keine fans?
<stevieh> was für ein Dell isses denn?
<luefterluefter> Inspiron-N5110
<jokrebel> stevieh: Nein, damit der Motor des Lüfters nicht wie ein Dynamo Strom ins Mainboard jagt!
<luefterluefter> harry_
<luefterluefter> harry_
<luefterluefter> harry_: thx
<stevieh> jokrebel: oh, macht er das?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Wenn man ihn nicht festhält oder absteckt durchaus.
<luefterluefter> Found the following fan sensors:
<luefterluefter>    hwmon2/fan1_input     current speed: 5211 RPM
<stevieh> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz6BEAwMbPo
<stevieh> jokrebel: ist echt ein Argument, muss ich mir mal merken
<luefterluefter> und ich glaube das war der falsche fan, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob der laute fan regelbar ist.
<stevieh> da ist nur ein fan drin.
<luefterluefter> Dann habe ich eine andere Geräuschquelle als diesen einen Fan.
<stevieh> dann mach mal besser ein backup ;-)
<luefterluefter> Es kann sich stufenweise herunterregeln.
<luefterluefter> Festplatte?
<luefterluefter> backup->festplatte vor crash?
<luefterluefter> hm
<jokrebel> wenn er laut ist, was würde es Dir helfen, wenn er regelbar wäre? Wenn die Lager eines Lüfters am Ende sind kommt man oft um einen Austausch nicht herum. Säubern mit Druckluft und Elektronikreiniger kann helfen, dass er nicht so schnell drehen muss und dadurch die Geräusche minimiert werden. Geräusche durch defekte Lager beseitigt man aber am besten durch Austausch des Propellers. Bei einem kautten
<jokrebel> Lager läuft man nämlich auch Gefahr, dass es sich irgendwann "frisst" ohne dass es einem auffällt und dann kann es durch Überhitzung zu Folgeschäden kommen. Das ist aber alles eigentlich kein Ubuntu-Support-Fall und wär wenn dann eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal luefterluefter 
<luefterluefter> Ok hab verstanden, bei ubuntu ist alles ok, der Fehler liegt anderswo. Hardware kaputt. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ich über Ubuntu etwas über den Hardwaredefekt erfahren könnte: Da ist ein Lüfter, denn ich höre ihn, aber er ist nicht regelbar, sonst wäre er in der Liste von den von fancontrol gefundenen.
<luefterluefter> glauben wir das denn mal, Danke an alle, auch.
<jokrebel> wie soll Ubuntu da hefen können?
<stevieh> nicht alle biosse lassen unter linux das regeln der Lüfter zu, da musst du mal schauen. Aber wenn er kaputt klingt, bekommt das kein OS der Welt repariert. ... ausser windows.
 * jokrebel reicht ganz fette Ironie-Tags nach
<luefterluefter> jokrebel: Es reicht doch schon, sich zu verständigt zu haben.
<jokrebel> luefterluefter: Passt aber vom Thema her nicht in diesen Kanal. Glücklicherweise lief ja gerade kein anderweitiges "echtes" Supportgespräch, dann kann man sowas schon mal durch gehn lassen ne Zeit lang.
<dakira> Ich rate jetzt mal den Release-Zeitpunkt: 18:04 (16:04 UTC).
<dakira> Ubuntu 15.10 wurde um 15:10 UTC released.
<luefterluefter> hallo, als wie war das. ich habe ein zweites github konto mit einem eigenen Systemuser. jetzt will ich wie gewohnt auf den Sourcen rumschreiben. Wie ist die Vorgehensweise.User1 Gruppe zufügen, und dann an die Eigentümer und Zugriffsrechte irgend rum fummeln? Das wäre brute force "sudo chmod 777 /opt". Sehr schlimm?
<luefterluefter> Kann mir das mal erklären, wie das mit den Gruppen, Eigentümern und Zugriffsrechten idealerweise geht?
<luefterluefter> Danke im Voraus.
<dakira> luefterluefter: ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Github (einer Internetseite) und deinem lokalen Rechner und Dateirechten darauf nicht. Was hast du vor?
<jokrebel> luefterluefter: Und die Rechte sind hier recht ausführlich erklärt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/ ... das müssen wir jetzt nicht einzeln hier noch mal durch kauen. Wenn es konkrete Fragen gibt kannst Dich melden.
<jokrebel> und "irgendwie rumfummeln" ist nicht das was man will
<luefterluefter> ich habe doch tatsächlich einen Ordner auf dem Computer, der einem anderen Benutzer gehört, einen ordner mit git rep zusammen mit git hub. Das deshalb weil github unterschiedliche Identitäten von devs nicht wünscht und erschwert.
<luefterluefter> Problem: beide user müssen auf diesselben Dateien schreiben. bislang mache ich chmod -R 777 repdir, als root. Wie es wohl eleganter ginge, fragt man sich dann aber doch nebenbei ..
<luefterluefter> Rechteseite kenne ich auswendig wohl, trotzdem weiß ich nicht, was in diesem Fall best practice wäre.
<Drops> servas
<Kiwikaki> servus
<Drops> wie kann i bei ubuntu dvd filme abspielen????
<Drops> die werns net erkannt
<Drops> kann mir da bitte jemand nen tipp geben??
<k1l> das hab ich dir doch gestern schon alles verlinkt und erklärt
<Drops> musste alles neu aufsetzen sei so nett
<oxto> netflix
<k1l> Drops: ok. im wiki.ubuntuusers.de nach dvd suchen. da wird alles erklärt
<Drops> ok mach ich
<oxto> ist das der gewesen der gestern fragte wie man das eigene system neu aufsetzt?
<phablet> hi
<stevieh> sachtmal, wo können denn überall die .desktop Dateien rumliegen? ICh hab da im Unity, welche, die ich nicht finde...
<phablet> oh wow cool. Nutye gerade das BQ Tablet Ubuntu Edition. Da kommt man ja direkt in diesen Channel, wenn man xchat startet >/(
<jokrebel> phablet: und nun?
<stevieh> ui, schick. Wo hast du das her?
<phablet> stehvieh> Meinst du mich? Habe das von bq.com
<stevieh> kann man das einfach so bestellen?
<phablet> Habe eine externe Bluetooth Tastatur dran von Ligitech. Ist ywar eine de Tastatur, aber das ist das US Layout
<phablet> Ja kann man einfach so bestellen
<phablet> Habe es gerade an meinen grossen Monitor angeschlossen, eine externe Tastatur und Maus und das ist fast wie am PC 
<stevieh> hat das dann ein home verzeichnis?
<wlbi> ...
<wlbi> stevieh: ja hat es /home/phablet
<stevieh> naja. viel spass dabei
<Frickelpit> stevieh: nutz find zum suchen
<stevieh> Frickelpit: und wonach soll ich suchen?
<Frickelpit> nach .desktop dateien?
<stevieh> und dann darin nach dem Text suchen?
<Frickelpit> 20:11:41 < stevieh> [20:01:31] sachtmal, wo können denn überall die .desktop Dateien rumliegen?
<stevieh> danke für den schlauen tip.
<Frickelpit> bitte
<ppq> stevieh, ~/.local/share/applications und /usr/share/applications/
<ppq> stevieh, ersteres supersedes (was heißt das auf deutsch?) letzteres
<stevieh> ja nicht, das dachte ich auch. Aber in beiden find ich zwei Einträge nicht, die ich im Dash sehe...
<ppq> es gibt manchmal /usr/local/share/applications
<ppq> aber standardmäßig nicht
<ppq> und sicher noch weitere
<stevieh> wo find ich mögliche pfade?
<ppq> hängt von der DE ab leider
<ppq> von unity hab ich null ahnung :) zur not mal im src googeln
<Yoshimo> überstimmen, ersetzen , übertrumpfen`
<ppq> die ersten beiden sind in dem kontext nicht ganz richtig und das dritte klingt irgendwie, naja ^^ nach kartenspiel oder so
<stevieh> überladen
<Yoshimo> ich finde ersetzen kommt doch hin
<ppq> "ersteres überlädt letzteres".. hmm, schon besser als übertrumpfen
<stevieh> find ich nicht ;-) dann wäre sie ja weg.
<ppq> vllt. "überdeckt"
<stevieh> ja, wegen mir auch
<moxie> hi. sind schon einige von euch mit dem bq tablet am experimentieren?
<phablet> moxie: ja ich
<wlbi> moxie: hast du auch eins?
<moxie> ja, heute bekommen
<moxie> ich habe ein bluetooth keyboard von lenovo dran
<moxie> das geht ganz gut
<wlbi> ich auch... bin gerdae mit dem Tablet hier im Chat
<moxie> nur leider kann ich das keyboard layout nicht aendern. ist immer us
<wlbi> Habe auch ein Bluetooth Kezboard von Ligitech
<moxie> me too
<wlbi> Logitech
<moxie> hast du es hinbekommen das layout anzupassen?
<moxie> localectl sagt nur read only filesystem
<wlbi> ja das Problem mit dem Keyboard Layout hatte ich schon beim Ubuntu Phone mit externer USB-Tastatur.
<moxie> und jetzt hast du us layout?
<wlbi> Genau, habe zwar eine de Tastatur, aber ist das US Layout
<moxie> ah, das macht es einfacher :P
<moxie> ausserdem versuche ich noch den scaling factor der apps anzupassen
<moxie> mir ist die schrift zu klein
<moxie> in ff geht das gut mit einer about:config option
<stevieh> moxie, wlbi: geht ihr bitte nach udo rüber?
<moxie> stevieh, was ist das genau?
<stevieh> guggst du topic
<moxie> meinst du off topic?
<stevieh> ja
<moxie> ah, ist denn das touch fuer dich off topic
<moxie> denn wir besprechen ja gerade problemchen damit
<wlbi> Ich verstehe nicht, warum das off topic sein soll. WIr reden hier vom Ubuntu Tablet
<stevieh> na dann.
<moxie> also duerfen wir hier weiter chatten stevieh?
<moxie> oder lieber doch rueber gehen?
<wlbi> ne, wir muessen jetyt in Suse Kanal 
<k1l_> dieser kanal ist um technische probleme zu lösen. rum reinen schwatzen haben wir den #ubuntu-de-offtopic damit der support nicht untergeht
<k1l_> *zum
<wlbi> Das technische Problem war, wie man bei Ubuntu Touch am Tablet, die externe Tastatur so hin bekommt, dass sie auch deutsch ist.
<moxie> es gibt scheinbar in den einstellungen unter sprache eine option fuer die externe tastaturbelegung.
<moxie> nur in X11 Anwendungen wird die leider nicht genommen
<moxie> aber im Touch Terminal und so schon.
<wlbi> moxie: ja tatsaechlich. Habe es gerade umgestellt und im Terminal ist es nun Deutsch, aber hier im Chat immer nich englisch
<mik_> Guten Abend. Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten IRC Client für mein Lubuntu auf einem Netbook. Ich schwanke zwischen XChat-Gnome, HexChat und Smuxi. Ist von den dreien einer besonders zu empfehlen?
<musca> xchat wurde durch hexchat ersetzt.
<mik_> Ahh, ok
<mik_> Dann werde ich mir HexChat mal genauer anschauen. Danke dir
<Tuxedomoon> Nicht über Query! ;-)
<Tuxedomoon> Ups, sorry, falscher Channel...
<Heart|> hi, ich hab ein rießen problem :(
<Heart|> hab gerade alle meine alten kernel löschen lassen per terminal
<Heart|> und genau während dessen zack bildschirm schwarz und groschreib- u. rollen led auf der tastatur wild am blinken, nix ging mehr
<Heart|> nach reboot per reset-knopf laufen jetzt tausend error messages durch (wo eigentlich grub starten sollte)
<Heart|> live-usb stick rein, reboot, aber selbst dieser wird nicht gebooted... ich bekomm nur die tausende error messages durchlaufen
<k1l_> hattest ne kernel-panik. warum auch immer
<k1l_> klingt aber eher nach hardwarefehler?
<Heart|> ich dachte, ich lass den grub neu schreiben durch booten in ein live-usb system... aber wenn selbst usb stick nicht bootet. dieser sollte doch unabhängig geladen werden, auch wenn grub zerschossen ist oder?
<frostschutz> wenn du den stick nicht gleich mit zerschossen hast... und die bootreihenfolge stimmt
<k1l_> Heart|: das klingt wie gesagt eher nach einem anderen problem. so eher hardware mässig
<Heart|> stick war bei der aktion nicht eingesteckt... boot reihenfolge nochmal im bios gecheckt
<Heart|> k1l_: ssd problem meinst? oder eher anderer natur?
<k1l_> also der usb boot sollte die ssd ja nicht anfassen
<Heart|> stimmt :(
<k1l_> der sollte ja mit dem grub und dem os nichts zu tun haben
<frostschutz> als bei mir die tastatur lustig geblinkt hat wars defekter ram
<frostschutz> aber selbst damit müsstest du zumindest ins bootmenü kommen (um memtest auszuwählen)
<frostschutz> funktioniert der stick an einer anderen kiste?
<Heart|> das bin ich gerade am prüfen
<Heart|> hab gott sei dank noch eine boot repair cd rom gefunden... mit der bootete der pc und konnte repariert werden
<Heart|> die grub einträge passen jetzt zwar nicht mehr komplett, aber die müsste ich ja jetzt im gebooteten/korrekt system wieder reparieren können?
<k1l_> ja
<morgenistfreitag> Guten Abend, ich versuche Chrome zu installieren, aber da steht: "Diese Software könnte unfreie Komponenten enthalten.". Wenn man auf den Button "Installieren" klickt, passiert nix. Mache ich etwas falsch?  (gnome ubuntu 16.04)
<morgenistfreitag> Nach dem Root-Passwort wird auch nicht gefragt
<Heart|> k1l_: nach einem update-grub und reboot passen die grub einträge immer noch nicht... wie "fixe" ich das am besten?
<Beppone> Hi,
<k1l_> Heart|: bootet das system?
<Beppone> Ich habe eine DVBSky S952 Karte und bekomme sie unter Ubuntu 14.04 nicht zum laufen, kann mir jemand ein paar tips geben?
<Heart|> ja... wenn ich den korrekten eintrag in grub finde/starte
<Heart|> default eintrag ist falsch... das korrekte system hat eine ganz komische/ellenlange bezeichnung usw
<k1l_> Heart|: was für ein setup ist das? mehrere partitionen? verschlüsselt?
<Heart|> mehrere platten/part. ja.. verschl. nein
<David1977> Welchen Grund hat es eigentlich, dass Ubuntu 5 Jahre Support bekommt, Kubuntu oder Xubuntu nur 3?
<k1l_> weil nur sachen in main die 5 jahre haben. und der kde kram vo kubuntu team nicht in main ist und die da nur 3 jahre garantieren können
<Beppone> Ich habe eine DVBSky S952 Karte und bekomme sie unter Ubuntu 14.04 nicht zum laufen, kann mir jemand ein paar tips geben?
<David1977> k1l_: danke
<David1977> Beppone: http://www.vdr-portal.de/board18-vdr-hardware/board102-dvb-karten/123115-dvbsky-s952-l%C3%A4sst-sich-nicht-zum-laufen-bewegen/
<David1977> vielleicht hilft das ja
<David1977> Beppone: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/7583623/
<k1l_> Heart|: ja hattest du mehrere partitionen bei ubuntu? funktionieren alle? hattest du ein seperates /boot ?
<Heart|> hab boot repair nochmal durchlaufen lassen und explizit meine root part. als default setzen lassen... jetzt sieht es afaik wieder i.O. aus
<Beppone> danke
<David1977> gern
<nagetier> Habe folgende Konfiguration: /dev/sda1 Windows 7 "system-reserved", /dev/sda2 Windows 7 OS, /dev/sda3 Windows 7 OS, /dev/sda5 /boot .. kann ich /dev/sda2 und /dev/sda3 auch direkt über Grub2 booten, oder muss über /dev/sda1 (loader) gegangen werden?
<nagetier> Sieht so aus, jetzt muss das noch umgesetzt werden
<enbewe> Guten Abend, habe nach der Installation (16.04) ein kleines Problem mit WLAN 
<enbewe> Im Live System läuft alles großartig, nach der Installation wird die Firmware nicht geladen
<enbewe> Irgendwer ne Ahnung woher sowas kommen kann?
<enbewe> Meldung im dmesg: "Loading firmware rtl8723aufw_B_NoBT.bin", danach "Firmware failed to start."
<enbewe> Würde ja vermuten, dass da irgendwelche Packages unterschiedlich konfiguriert sind, aber bisher noch nix rausgefunden was da kaputt geht. Kernelmodule sind auf jeden Fall die selben geladen 
<_moep_> firmware installiert?
<_moep_> afaik gibt es nen paket firmware-nonfree oder so
<enbewe> die firmware datei ist unter /lib/firmware/rtlwifi vorhanden und hat auch die selbe md5sum wie im live
<enbewe> Der wlan chip ist eh echt kacke, ist nen rtl8723au ... bisher lief der immer mit nem nachträglichen modul von github
<derarsch> GREAT!
<derarsch> IT IS THERE!
<enbewe> hmm, mal liste der installierten packages vergleichen
<enbewe> erstmal wieder ssd umbauen ....
<nagetier> enbewe, Ort und Berechtigungen hattest ebenfalls geprüft?
<nagetier> gehe ich von aus..
<enbewe> ort? was meinste damit?
<enbewe> firmware file?
<enbewe> ja
<nagetier> enbewe, spuckt 'modprobe -v r8723au' etwas brauchbares aus? (hier, unter 15.10, wird es fehlerfrei geladen)
<derarsch> du hast noch
<derarsch> 15.10???
<enbewe> nagetier: ne, sagt gar nix
<nagetier> enbewe, -vvv kann man sich auch mal ansehen
<enbewe> unauffällig paste.ubuntu.com/15974108/
<nagetier> wohl wahr
<enbewe> packages/module sind zumindest keine netzwerk bezogene unterschiede
<enbewe> Naja, muss wohl für heute reichen ...
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-22
<LupusE> hi
<tuor> Hi, ich habe verschiedene Browserprofile und entsprechende Starter (.local/share/applications/*.desktop). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine einzelne Webseite in einem Browser zu öffnen, und nur die Seite (ohne Register oder Menus) anzuzeigen? Sozusagen eine Webseite die man wie ein Programm starten kann und dann auch wie ein Programm aussieht aber halt eine Webseite.
<tuor> (z.B. spotify)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: stichwort wäre wohl kiosk mode
<jokrebel> tuor: Ich glaub ich wüsst da was für Dich. Hast Du Chromium?
<tuor> jokrebel, ja. 
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ok thx. :)
<jokrebel> Dann öffne mal die gewünschte Webseite in Chromium
<jokrebel> dann gehst auf Ablage (Puldownmenü) -> App-Verknüpfung erstellen.
<jokrebel> an den Haken nichts ändern und auf "erstellen" klicken
<jokrebel> Nun hast Du ein neues Icon auf dem Desktop (nicht besonders hübsch, aber man kann sich ja ein anderes Bildchen dafür suchen)
<jokrebel> Einfach rechtsklick auf das neue Icon - Eigenschaften - da dann wieder auf das Icon klicken (mit links). Dann kann man ein "benutzerdefiniertes Symbol wählen" in dem man sich ein anderes Icon sucht und auf "öffnen" klickt
<jokrebel> tuor: 
<tuor> koegs, moment melde mich bald.
<tuor> jokrebel, cool danke!
<jokrebel> tuor: Gerne
<tuor> jokrebel, hmm wie kann ich jetzt ein Bild zuweisen? In der Starterleiste ist nun nur ein Fragezeichen.
<jokrebel> tuor: Schrieb ich doch. 
<jokrebel> Einfach rechtsklick auf das neue Icon - Eigenschaften - da dann wieder auf das Icon klicken (mit links). Dann kann man ein "benutzerdefiniertes Symbol wählen" in dem man sich ein anderes Icon sucht und auf "öffnen" klickt
<jokrebel> neue Icons findetst Du unterhalb von /usr/share/icons
<jokrebel> Das Icon schon vorher zuweisen, bevor Du das Desktop-Symbol in die Starterleiste ziehst
<tuor> So jetzt. Thx.
<imox> moin moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich files älter als X tage löschen kann? 
<stevieh> mit find
<imox> ich hab gegooglet aber das funktioniert alles nicht. 
<stevieh> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/194863/delete-files-older-than-x-days
<imox> find /path/to/*.gz -mtime +5 -exec rm {} \;
<stevieh> da geht nix?
<imox> alles probiert klappt nict
<imox> ich verstehs auch nicht warum 
<stevieh> also as erstes mal rm durch n echo ersetzen und schauen, was rauskommt.
<stevieh> find . -name "*.gz" -exec echo {} \;
<scheuerhans> Hallo! Wenn ich bei meinem Ubuntu (15.10) mein Handy anstecken will, dann muss ich oft Roulette spielen, welcher USB-Anschluss "mit dem Handy funktioniert". Das Handy laedt, aber nicht erkannt vom Rechner, bis ich den richtigen USB Anschluss finde... Gibts da einen fix?
<k1l_> scheuerhans: direkt den richtigen nutzen? :)
<jokrebel> laß sich, als wär das random immer ein anderer ;-)
<stevieh> das richtige kabel nutzen? Das Handy richtig einstellen?
<scheuerhans> ist immer ein anderer
<stevieh> find . -name "*.gz" -mtime +1000 -exec ls -la {} \; geht bei mir eins a
<scheuerhans> ist schon das 4te Handy, das USB Roulette braucht
<imox> stevieh: ok alles files sind vom 18.04.  mit -mtime +2 werden die mir noch angezeigt mit -mtime +3 nicht mehr 
<imox> stevieh:  find /backupTest/ -mindepth 1 -type f -mtime +3 | xargs echo
<k1l_> scheuerhans: schau mal in "dmesg"
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich dengelt da immer noch irgend ein mtp schrott rum
<scheuerhans> Kann es am USB Hub liegen?
<k1l_> scheuerhans: jo
<imox> stevieh: meinst ntp? aber was meinst mit schrott?
<stevieh> imox: ka. wie sich mtime definiert. aber scheint ja dann noch zu gehen...
<stevieh> imox: nein, das mit mtp war für den scheuerhans
<imox>  stevieh ja stimmt hast recht ^^ das mit dem echo hätt ik ja auch mal vorher machen können ^^
<stevieh> insgesamt rate ich von mtp eher ab. rsync ist viel lustiger und man kann sein phone in der qi ladestation liegen lassen.
<k1l_> mtp funktioniert. das problem seh ich hier aber eher beim sub hub
<scheuerhans> wie soll ich aufs handy rsnycen?
<rrcc> Frage zu passwd in nginx: Bei mir kommt dieser Fehler:500 Internal Server Error, nachdem er das Passwort abgefragt hat. muss man fastcgi_pass etc. noch einfügen?
<stevieh> scheuerhans: rsync backup
<stevieh> k1l_: bei vielen Dateien hat sich das bei mir immer verschluckt...
<scheuerhans> aber ohne MTP kann ich das Handy doch nicht connecten
<stevieh> scheuerhans: rsync über wlan
<scheuerhans> oO how
<imox> stevieh: hmm also mit +1 bekomm ich alle files vom 20. mit 0 bekomm ich nichts und mit -1 alle von heute 
<imox> wie komm ich an die files von gestern? 
<stevieh> k.a.
<scheuerhans> stehvieh: ich seh ja das Handy nicht als Netzwerk Device
<stevieh> nein, aber das handy sieht deinen rechner.
<scheuerhans> hmm, aber ich will in die andere Richtung
<k1l_> scheuerhans: mal ohne usb hub probiert?
<stevieh> scheuerhans: das kann in beide richtungen.
<scheuerhans> Nein, ich werds probieren und mich spaeter nochmal melden...
<scheuerhans> stehvieh: hmm, true, muss ich eine terminal app installieren. Danke fuer die IDee
<stevieh> keine terminal app. rsync backup heisst das teil
<scheuerhans> achso! gleich mal ansehen, danke! Apropos rsync, gibts eine Moeglichkeit via samba zu rsyncen? Immer wenn ich das versuche, dann will er alle Dateien & Ordner kopieren
<stevieh> ?
<scheuerhans> ich versuche uebers netzwerk mit meinem Ubuntu Rechner einen Win7 Rechner einen Ordner zu rsyncen
<arq> hi :) mag mir jemand bei einem fstab/mount problem helfen?
<tuor> Ich verwende xfreerdp und es tut auch. Mein Problem: Die Windowsserver zu denen ich verbinde haben ja so animationen, z.B. wenn ein Fenster auf geht oder man bei ws2012 das Startmenu öffnet. Diese Animationen sind sehr langsam und Ruckeln. Sogar die Maus ruckelt. Kann ich das irgendwie beschleunigen oder ausschalten? Mein lokaler Laptop kann in virtualbox windows server anständig betreiben und wenn ich
<tuor> die 3D beschleunigung einschalte sind die animationen flüssig.
<stevieh> scheuerhans: sollte eigentlich gehen
<scheuerhans> stehvieh: hmm, okay. ich werde genauer schauen, wo die Probleme liegen
<scheuerhans> Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe
<arq> ich hab meine externe festplatte in fstab zum automatischen mounten bei systemstart eingetragen. es funktioniert auch, mittels uuid, er mountet die festplatte wunderbar. allerdings kann ich auf den mountpoint nach dem mounten nur als root zugreifen, bei allen anderen nutzern sagt er, dass ich keine berechtigung habe. wenn ich die festplatte unmounte, und ich dann den ordner in /media aufrufe, dann scheint es kein problem zu geben. mo
<yacc_> arq, wenn du ein fs wie vfat verwendest => dann must du den user angeben.
<yacc_> Also du hast die folgenden Optionen:
<yacc_> Vergiss das mit den optionen.
<arq> aso meinst du vllt. bei den optionen "rw,users,auto,user=$USERNAME" ??
<yacc_> uid=<user>,gid=<group>
<arq> ah uid
<yacc_> user= sollte auch gehen,
<arq> lets try
<yacc_> Das Problem ist das es auto mounted => das passiert als root.
<tuor> jokrebel, das ist ziemlich cool, das --app feature von chromium. :) Ich glaube, ich werde chromium vermehrt verwenden. :)
<yacc_> Also ist der user root.
<arq> ja, ich habe den ordner für den mountpoint als root erstellt und dann chmod 777 auf den ordner ausgeführt
<yacc_> Wenn du hingegen noauto verwenden würdest und als user arq oder so mountest, dann passt der user.
<arq> aber nach dem mounten ist ihm das irgendwie egal
<yacc_> Der Mountpoint ist egal, weil der ist nach dem mount unsichtbar.
<arq> ich teste mal mit dem user= schnell, moment
<yacc_> Auf dem Mountpoint siehst du danach was das gemountete FS als sein root dir angibt.
<arq> ja klar, also du meinst wenn ich nach den mounten den mountpoint anwähle und ls ausführe, zeigt er mir den inhalt des filesystems?
<arq> okay jetzt kann ich das nicht unmounten :( target is busy ... moment
<yacc_> arq: was sonst?
<yacc_> fuser -m mountpoint
<arq> yacc_: frage nur, damit ich es verstehe
<arq> okay, user= hat mal nicht gewollt. fragen wir gleich nach dem richtigen, das laufwerk soll später mittels samba im heimnetzwerk freigegeben werden, da muss ich doch dann die gid vom samba angeben dann, bzw. auch die von meinem nutzer
<arq> meinst du wenn ich dir_mode=777 und file_mode=777 auch mitangebe, könnte es was bringen ... ach lets try
<arq> okay das mag er gar nicht :(
<arq> mhm meine frau ruft zum essen ... da muss ich kurz ...
<mhc> hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach dem ubuntu mini.iso 1604 in der stable version von gestern, kann es aber nicht finden. hat jemand eine ahnung, wo das zu finden ist?
<mhc> ups
<mhc> hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach dem ubuntu mini.iso 1604 in der stable version von gestern, kann es aber nicht finden.
<mhc> hat jemand eine ahnung, wo das zu finden ist?
<k1l_> mhc: 64bit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<mhc> k1l_, danke für den link
<mhc> ist das denn auch die stable? dort steht 2016-04-20
<k1l_> das ist die letzte gebaute.
<arq> mhmpf ich bekomm das nicht so ganz zusammen, irgendwas gebe ich falsch an wahrscheinlich
<arq> ha
<arq> uid=1000
<arq> passt läuft :)
<arq> das waren jetzt knapp 3 stunden fstab lernen :D 
<arq> auch danke für deine hilfe yacc
<arq> wobei ich jetzt nur lesezugriff habe :(
<arq> muss ich bei debian ntfs-3g nachinstallieren? weil vom kernelmodul kann er ja nur lesen?
<k1l_> debian? da fragste am besten mal #debian-de
<arq> und der samba geht auch nicht
<arq> ja aber ubuntu ist doch debian?
<arq> der unterschied ist doch nur die gui, oder?
<k1l_> nope.
<arq> naja jedenfalls, das ubuntu wiki hilft mir ziemlich oft :)
<k1l_> init system ist bei einigen versionen anders. pakete haben andere versionen und andere abhängigkeiten. ubuntu ist rein auf sudo fokussiert,..... frag einfach in #debian-de
<arq> ich hab das nie so getrennt wie beispielsweise fedora und ubuntu
<arq> funzt nun alles, lag an fehlendem ntfs-3g am ende dann noch
<tuor> Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich jetzt für 16.04 wieder neu installieren soll oder ein upgrade wagen... Ich bin auf jeden fall mal am eine Sicherung machen.
<tuor> 15.10 -> 16.04: Das Init-System ist bei 15.10 ja schon systemd. Das sollte also kein Problem darstellen. Sonst, räht mir jemand davon ab, zu aktualisieren? (Ich habe eben erst neu aufgesetzt, und will es nur ungerne wieder tun.)
<stevieh> ja. noch 4-6 Wochen warten, aber das hatten wir ja schon
<tuor> ok.
<stevieh> aber auf mich hört ja eh keiner. Ich sollte Pfarrer werden.
<enbewe> Wenn zu viele auf dich hören würden, dann würde das warten nix bringen. 
<stevieh> ein sehr gutes Argument ;-)
<enbewe> Irgendwer muss ja in die Bugs reinrennen
<tuor> Das stimmt auch wieder. Einige müssen ja updaten, sonst gibt es keine Erfahrungsberichte^^
<tuor> Gibts sowas wie ein "Systemmonitor" bei Ubuntu (Der Infos wie, Dateisystembelegung, Arbeitspeicherbelegung, Temperatur, Inodes,... anzeigt)?
<stevieh> welches DE?
<nagetier> top, htop, iotop.. steht die in der Konsole immer bereit
<nagetier> -die
<tuor> Unity
<nagetier> suche mal nach 'apt-cache search -n top', da finden sich schon ein paar
<tuor> sowas wie top, iotop und sensors aber graphisch^^
<tuor> Halt eines für alles ;)
<tuor> nagetier, diese Liste ist ziemlich lang.
<nagetier> tuor, grafisch dürfte da auch nichts dabei sein
<nagetier> es wird halt oft ein Werkzeug für eine Funktion eingesetzt
<stevieh> tuor: es gibt doch den system-monitor. Bis auf die Festplattenbelegung ist da alles drin
<pikapi> Ich wünsche einen guten Tag. Hab hier einen HP Windows Laptop von einem Freund, der löblicherweise auch mal Linux ausprobieren möchte. Vor der Installation kommt leider folgende Fehlermeldung http://paste.scsys.co.uk/paste Wie würdet ihr weiter vorgehen?
<pikapi> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/511247
<phablet> test
<stevieh> klingt so, als ob du das Ding im Bios mal in den Kompatibilitätsmodus versetzen solltest und dann schaun, ob das Windows noch bootet und wenn ja, nochmal mit ubuntu probieren
<tuor> stevieh, hmm stimmt. Die Festplattenbelegung ist drin, nur die Temperatur nicht.
<pikapi> stevieh: also Windows startet ohne Probleme hab es jetzt schon mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen versucht (nach dem Artikel zum Thema), aber jedesmal kommt diese Meldung
<stevieh> pikapi: nach welchen Artikel? C't?
<pikapi> stevieh: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren/
<stevieh> tuor: festplattenbelegung eigentlich auch nicht. Temperatur geht auch nicht. Wenn du langeweile hast, richte dir Conky ein, das kann alles.
<tuor> stevieh, ok, die Dateisytemebelegung ist drin. Ich schau s mir mal an.
<stevieh> pikapi: ne, das ist ja nicht das Thema. Auf der Platte ist wohl auch noch ein MBR, der halt für den compatibility mode benutzt wird. kann sein, dass der gar nicht verwendet wird, dann ist alles ok.
<stevieh> ich würde eben das machen, was ich dir oben empfohlen habe.
<pikapi> ok ich teste es mal
<pikapi> stevieh: ich geh mal davon aus, kompatibilitätsmodus macht man mit Legacy enabled an!?
<stevieh> yep
<stevieh> denk ich auch
<pikapi> stevieh: also das war schon standardmäßig enabled, windows startet auch nur so, wenn es disabled ist, findet er die Festplatte nicht "Boot Device Not Found"
<k1l_> du kannst nach dem install den uefi modus nicht mehr ändern
<pikapi> also einfach mal Continue bei der Fehlermeldung drücken und hoffen das Windows danach noch bootet?
<Matze202> hiho @all, zur Zeit nutze ich das Ubuntu 15.10 und beim Update wird mir jetzt vorgeschlagen auf 16.04 LTS zu aktualisieren. Ich nutze einen Apache2 Webserver mit vhost's, miniDLNA und zahlreiche andere Programme, gibts da besonders was zu beachten oder sollte man den lieber komplett neu aufsetzen? Gibt es Gegenüberstellungslisten, woran man vielleicht auf deutsch oder mit schlechtem englisch leicht erkennt, was sich damit verbessert?
<Matze202> oder verändert
<dadrc> Naja, auf die Dauer solltest du von 15.10 weg, weil das dann irgendwann keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr kriegt
<dadrc> Muss aber nicht heute oder morgen sein
<k1l_> du hast keine wahl. du musst bis juli aktualisiert haben.
<philipp__> Mehr Infos zur neuen Version gibt es auch hier: https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2016/04/21/ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-ist-erschienen/
<k1l_> mach backups der wichtigen dinge. dann das update anstoßen. 
<philipp__> Das upgrade lief allerdings auf meinen Rechnern nicht durch, ist mittendrin wegen dieses Bugs abgebrochen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1544904
<philipp__> Daher würde ich empfehlen, noch ein paar Tage zu warten.
<stevieh> ich würde ein paar Wochen warten
<stevieh> Matze202: das ist eher ein Server?
<Matze202> thx, für die antworten, war im anderen fenster und schau erstmal alles durch, was ihr gepostet habt :D
<Matze202> stevieh: neee, Home-Rechner mit localhost (incl. vhost) und minidlna
<stevieh> ok, dann ist 15.10 erlaubt ;-)
<pikapi> stevieh: falls es dich interessiert, windows is futsch ubuntu läuft...
<stevieh> lol. Recht so.
<pikapi> haha also futsch auch nicht, dateien sind noch da, aber wird halt direkt ohne nachfrage ubuntu gestartet..
<stevieh> da hat sich die Redmonder EFI Fraktion mal selbst ein Bein gestellt... 
<clay> hallo, folgendes funktioniert nicht. Scheint an dem ! zu liegen. Auf einem anderen Rechner geht´s. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich da weiter machen kann?
<clay> find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/* ! -newermt "-10 days"| xargs rm -rf 
<stevieh> was macht denn das ! da drin?
<clay> Das sagt, dass diejenigen Dateien gelöscht werden sollen, die NICHT neuer als 10 Tage alt sind.
<clay> Die Umkehrung hab ich schon aus Gründen drin. 
<ppq> bei rm im find-befehl immer erstmal ein echo davorstellen
<ppq> sonst löschst du dir schnell alles mögliche :)
<stevieh> ist das unterschiedliche expansion bei bash oder sh?
<clay> xargs: unpassender einfache-Anführungsstrich;  standardmäßig sind Anführungsstriche für xargs vorgesehen, es sei denn sie verwenden die Option -0
<clay> das wird als Fehler ausgegeben
<clay> was bedeutet "unterschiedliche expansion"?
<clay> ich habe auf diesem Rechner bereits sh und bash ausprobiert
<ppq> find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/ -mindepth 1 -mtime +10 -delete
<ppq> bittesehr
<ppq> zum testen: find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/ -mindepth 1 -mtime +10 -depth -print
<ppq> clay, die pipe, xargs und rm sind unnötig
<ppq> von der shell expansion mal ganz zu schweigen
<clay> ok, Sinn der Sache ist, dass ich die gefundenen Dateien erst sichern und dann löschen möchte. Es ginge auch ein Verschieben in einen anderen Ordner. 
<clay> daher das pipe xargs 
<clay> das funktioniert noch nicht
<ppq> auch da sind pipe/xargs unnötig, es gibt -exec
<clay> hm
<ppq> clay, find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/ -mindepth 1 -mtime +10 -exec echo {} \;
<ppq> für {} wird der dateiname eingesetzt, mit pfad
<sash_> Nota forgeta ""
<sash_> "{}"
<ppq> aye
<ppq> sash_, geht hier gerade auch ohne "". für cp und ls, mit leerzeichen im dateinamen
<ppq> aber schaden kanns nicht, klar
<clay> das funktioniert noch nicht
<clay>  find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/ -mindepth 1 -mtime +10 -exec echo {} \;
<clay> gibt mir die richtigen Dateien
<clay> diese Daten möchte ich sichern
<clay> dann wäre doch jetzt folgendes korrekt, oder?
<clay> find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/ -mindepth 1 -mtime +10 -exec mv "/home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/neu" \;
<ppq> nein
<ppq> {} stehenlassen
<ppq> das sollst nicht du ersetzen
<ppq> das macht find für dich
<clay> find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/ -mindepth 1 -mtime +10 -exec mv {} \;
<clay> mv: Fehlender Zieldatei‐Operand hinter »/home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/list.txt“
<clay> das ist die Fehlermeldung
<Etarius> ist die livecd derzeit als fix zu verstehen? also keine sprachauswahl usw?
<clay> auch mit ""
<clay> find /home/martin/Desktop/Ablage/ -mindepth 1 -mtime +10 -exec mv "{}" \
<ppq> clay, lies mal bitte die manpage von mv
<clay> hab ich gerade getan
<k1l_> Etarius: ich versteh die frage nicht
<ppq> clay, und wie viele argumente will es? :)
<clay> ja. wie geb ich mv diejenigen Dateien, die ich mit find gefunden habe. Das ist ja die Frage.
<ppq> ich zitier mal
<ppq> mv [OPTION]... [-T] SOURCE DEST
<clay> Wie gesagt, auf einem anderen Rechner funktioniert es
<ppq> das bezweifle ich
<clay> ah
<clay> ja
<clay> ok
<clay> danke
<ppq> :)
<clay> :)
<Etarius> k1l_, na die livecd von 16.04 … ist das gewohlt mit dem com32r der fehler?
<k1l_> Etarius: "mit dem com32r fehler"  welcher fehler?
<Etarius> na das was beim starten der cd hast
<k1l_> Etarius: wir können nicht wissen oder sehen was da dein problem ist. deswegen ist es schwer dir zu helfen, wenn du davon ausgehst, das alle bescheid wissen
<Etarius> hat denn niemand einen fehler bei starten der livecd?
<ppq> also ich nicht
<Etarius> hmm … ist nur bei der 16.04 bei der 14.04 ist kein fehler beim starten
<k1l_> Etarius: mach als erstes mal nen md5sum check ob das iso und die cd überhaupt in ordnung ist
<Etarius> sind …
<Etarius> ausserdem ist es mit zsync gezogen worden
<k1l_> einmal die md5sum zu checken tut nicht weh
<Etarius> c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186  ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l_> und von der cd?
<k1l_> oder ist das ein usb stick?
<ppq> den check kann man ja auch beim booten von selbiger cd/usbstick durchführen lassen
<Etarius> ist ein stick
<k1l_> ersteltt mit?
<Etarius> mit dem startmedienersteller vom 14.04
<k1l_> man soll wohl da die tab taste drücken und kann dann auswählen ob man live oder die live install oberfläche will. 
<k1l_> aber könnte sein, dass das wiedermals mit dem neuen syslinux zusammenhängt. ich "dd" meine isos auf die usb, und das ist problemlos
<Etarius> aha
<k1l_> "This error also happens if you're using, say Ubuntu 14.04 to make a bootable USB stick for anything from Ubuntu 15.04 and above."
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/a/746412/31260
<Etarius> okay danke
<ppq> oha. das könnten sie aber ruhig mal fix0rn in 14.04
<sash_> Neue Features in eine LTS? Wo kämen wir denn da hin?
<ppq> :)
<ppq> oder wenigstens ne warnung, dass ab 15.10 nicht mehr supportet wird
<ppq> wobei das auch unfug wäre :D
<Etarius> ppq, das mit der meldung wäre aber sehr hilfreich gewesen … und ich würde nicht dann an flaschen stellen rumsuchen ;)
<ppq> Etarius, joa, statt der meldung den bug zu fixen wär aber besser, das meinte ich ;)
<Etarius> hatte nur bisher mit dd und usb-livecds negative erfahrungen gemacht daher auch das verwenden des startmediensrtellers
<k1l_> Etarius: hö?
<k1l_> das ist eigentlich die genauste lösung. da es wirklich 1zu1 kopiert und nicht noch am startbildschirm etc rumfummelt
<ppq> ich nehm auch nur dd für sowas
<Etarius> ja hatte öfters mal livecdimages von verschiedenen distributionen mal im laufe der zeit gehabt, da konntest du mit dd leider nichts gescheites auf den stick bekommen, bzw lies sich das ganze nicht starten
<ppq> das ist heute anders
<Etarius> hofentlich
<k1l_> ne distro die kein hybrid iso anbietet will man nicht nutzen
<Etarius> weil die gebrannten cds von diesen kandidaten die nicht wwollten haben aber nocrmal gefuntzt
<Etarius> *normal
<Etarius> hmm genau meine befürchtung … es geht nicht …
<Etarius> der stick startet zwar ganz kurz ist aber nach einer sekunde weg und es ladet das eigentlich system von der platte
<Etarius> hat wer ne ahung was man alles mit dd beachten muss zum eine iso auf nen stick zu spielen?
<macsn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/ könnte helfen ;)
<macsn> bzw https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/ in dein fall
<Haraldo> Laptop Asus K73SV mit GraKa GT540M; 16.04 frisch aufgesetzt, sollte ich die proprietären Treiber installieren? Derzeit ist Nouveau aktiv.
<ppq> Haraldo, moin :) ist das ein gerät mit nvidia optimus? wenn ja, ist es egal, zumindest wenn einem nur akkulaufzeit wichtig ist - afaik geht das auch mit den freien treibern ganz gut. 
<ppq> aber wenn man die gpu auch mal belasten will, sind die nvidia treiber sinniger
<Haraldo> ppq, ah okay, danke! =) Zwei proprietäre stünden zur Verfügung. Das wäre die nächste Hürde, welchen ich da nehmen soll.
<ppq> einen mit und einen ohne "-updates"?
<ppq> nimm den ohne, ist meiner erfahrung nach stabiler bei updates, paradoxerweise
<ppq> wenns verschiedene versionen sind, nimm den mit der größeren zahl ;)
<Haraldo> Na dann, herzlichen Dank. =)
<Etarius> ppq, hat ne ahnung wie ich den ordner und die daten mit dem namen isolinux in syslinux umbenannt bekomme auf dem stick, der derzeit als isofs gemountet ist?
<Etarius> *hast
<ppq> das geht nicht ohne alles neu zu remastern
<ppq> nimm einfach dd
<Etarius> ppq, das funtzt mit dd nicht …
<ppq> deine bootprobleme können an uefi liegen, btw
<ppq> da kommt statt syslinux/isolinux ein grub und keine sprachauswahl
<Etarius> das ist ein 8 jahre alter rechner da gabs das noch nicht
<ppq> sehr gut
<ppq> dann sollte es mit dd kein problem sein
<ppq> probier auch mal andere sticks
<ppq> und, wie vorhin schon gesagt, die "online" überprüfung ob das system auf dem stick intakt ist
<Etarius> hab ich … das selbe
<Etarius> da kommt ganz kurz eine meldung mit syslinux und dann ist alles weg und er startet des system von der festplatte nur
<ppq> deaktivier im bios mal das booten von hdd - installieren auf der hdd kann man immer noch. kannste dann später wieder aktivieren
<Etarius> nun steht "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"
<ppq> mit frisch dd'tem stick?
<Etarius> ja
<ppq> entweder machst du was falsch oder es ist was kaputt
<ppq> hardwareseitig
<Etarius> ka … aber von usb tut der echner schon booten
<Etarius> *rechner
<Etarius> hab ja schon paar sticks gebootet
<ISITOUT> HEY!
<ISITOUT> all!
<ISITOUT> !isitout
<Haraldo> Installation von Chrome (*.deb von deren Homepage) mit Software-Installation schlägt fehl. Button "Installieren" springt kurz auf "Wird installiert" um, dann wieder "Installieren". Wie kann ich es zur Gänze installieren?
<ISITOUT> ist es out???
<ISITOUT> Ist 16.04 da?
<ppq> Haraldo, dpkg -i im terminal und gucken was da los ist
<ppq> fehlermeldung googeln kann auch nie schaden :)
<Haraldo> Hätte ich eine, würde ich ja gerne ...
<ppq> joa, kommt dann im terminal
<Haraldo> ppq, danke, erledigt. =)
<AndreasR_> ich habe ein problem, zwar nicht ubuntu aber raspi, heute das 3.5" lcd installiert und jetzt bootet er nichtmehr mit dem fehler "platform soc:leds: driver leds-gpio requests probe deferral", wie kann ich das am schnellsten beheben?
<dreamon> Hallo. Hab hier ein Acer Notebook. Uefi hab ich im Bios deaktiviert. Es gelingt mir kein einziges Linux zu Booten. Weder CD/DVD noch USB stick. Es kommt zwar das Logo aber es friert dann ein. ACPI: Unable to load the system description tables. Dann steht Kiste. 
<dreamon> Ich hab auch mit F6 sämlichte optionen gewählt, ich kriegs nicht zum Laufen
<jokrebel> Hardwaredefekt? Was ist denn aktuell drauf? 
<nagetier> dreamon, ist das BIOS aktuell?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Windows 10 das läuft, aber ich will mit Livecd Datenrettung machen.
<jokrebel> mit welchen Versionen hast Du es versucht?
<dreamon> nagetier, Das weiß ich nicht, aber ein Update werd ich nicht machen. Damit hab ich schon mal eine Kiste geschrottet.. 
 * nagetier hat gestern noch drei gemacht
<dreamon> 14.04, 15.10, GRML, Rescatux
<nagetier> dreamon, die Option acpi=off hattest auch versucht?
<dreamon> nagetier, ja
<dreamon> ich probier mal 16.04.. 
<nagetier> ich tippe stark auf ein veraltetes BIOS
<jokrebel> 32 oder 64 bit?
<nagetier> so ein Updates bringt auch ab und zu neue ACPI-Tables mit
<dreamon> nagetier, Bei der letzten Kiste, hab ich Original Bios aufgespielt und beim Aufspielen hiess es plötzlich Checksum failed.. und Freez.. 
<nagetier> -s
<dreamon> grml 32 und ubuntu 64 bit
<nagetier> dreamon, du kannst dich auch an diesen ACPI-Optionen auslassen - https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<nagetier> dreamon, welches Acer hast du denn genau, und welche BIOS-Version residiert da?
<nagetier> schau dir mal die Changelogs an, dann kannst immer noch entscheiden
<nagetier> dreamon, und auf aktuellen Geräten wird die Checksum zuvor geprüft, das war damals oft anders
<dreamon> nagetier Acer E15 (E5-573-365R) | Bios V1.25 InsydeH20  → das kenn ich das hab ich damals gekillt.
<nagetier> Ganz ohne Risiko ist es nicht, das stimmt schon
<nagetier> Habe auch immer +3°C Innentemperatur
<nagetier> ui, =+3
<dreamon> Am liebsten würde ich die HDD ausbauen. Aber das Gehäuse ist komplett zu. Es macht keinen Spaß mehr.
<Kiwikaki> dreamon, kein bootfähiges windows zur hand? ;)
<dreamon> Doch Windows bootet, aber das tue ich meinen Nerven nicht mehr an. ;)
<Kiwikaki> Nur um Daten zu retten meine ich. Darum gehts doch, oder?
<dreamon> Kiste von einem Kumpel.. er hat etwas gelöscht und will wissen ob ich wieder retten kann.. Will nicht noch mehr überschreiben wie eh schon weg ist
<Kiwikaki> Ach so, ok. Dachte da liegen Daten drauf die kopiert werden müssen.Schon gelöscht ist natürlich schlecht.
<dreamon> Ok, hab Festplatte jetzt ausgebaut. 20 Schrauben .. dieses Gerät ist bescheiden montiert.. Pfui deibel
<shyim> Laptop neuinstalliert wegen 16.04 und bei der Iso Wahl nicht aufgepasst und wieder 15.10 installiert ohh man -,-
<jokrebel> warum kann ich an einem ubuntu 14.04.4 per USB-Tethering manchen Webseiten nicht aufrufen?
<shyim> Was erscheint denn dort?
<jokrebel> Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
<ppq> jokrebel, vielleicht ein dns problem
<jokrebel> apt update && apt full-upgrade läuft
<ppq> jokrebel, schau mal auf der ccc seite, die haben eine liste mit DNS servern (die nicht google heißen)
<ppq> manuell einstellen und mal testen ob es hilft
<Haraldo> Installation Radiotray, erfolgreich. Aufruf Radiotray: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422628/ Da komme ich nicht mit klar.
<ppq> klingt nach falschen einstellungen beim ./configure
<ppq> falls du es selbst kompiliert hast
<ppq> falls nicht: bug im build
<Haraldo> Nein, aus den Quellen installiert.
<ppq> The problem is that radiotray uses stuff from python-lxml but doesn't depend on it.
<ppq> → apt install python-lxml
<Haraldo> Neueste Version schon installiert.
<k1l> radiotray läuft hier, ist allerdings ein upgrade auf 16.04 gewesen
<Haraldo> Danke, k1l, unter 14.04 lief es auch all die Jahre bei mir. Ich installierte vorhin vollständig neu.
<k1l> Haraldo: installier mal "dbus-python"
<ppq> python3-lxml
<ppq> sonst
<k1l> ah warte, das gibts bei ubunut nicht mehr
<k1l> python-dbus
<ppq> https://sourceforge.net/p/radiotray/discussion/1062364/thread/76228afb/
<k1l> sorum heissts
<ppq> python-xdg
<ppq> das muss man installieren
<ppq> Haraldo, 
<ppq> src: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/radiotray/+bug/1557115
<Haraldo> Phantastisch, herzlichen Dank k1l und ppq. =) Läuft.
<k1l> und welches war es jetzt=
<Haraldo> k1l: python-xdg
<Haraldo> Das fehlte noch, dann sprang es sofort an
<k1l> ah k
<jokrebel> mei bin ich ein Depp. ;-) Man sollte beim tethern schon auch die Datenverbindung aktiv haben *seufz*
<jokrebel> sorry for the noise
<Haraldo> Dropbox-Icon: Schade, die 16.04 zeigt auch kein korrektes Icon an, da scheint es noch keinen funktionierenden Workaround zu geben?
<ppq> jokrebel, lol
<shyim> Jemand zufällig schonmal LXQT installiert?
<ppq> ne, bin aber neugierig. du?
<shyim> Ich kriegs nicht hin :D
<shyim> Installiert zeigt mir den Desktop jedoch nicht an bei der Auswahl..
<ppq> hat wohl keine xsession angelegt
<ppq> At this time, we are waiting for the LXQt metapackage to be included in the Ubuntu repositories. For now, use the ppa:tsimonq2/lxqt-meta PPA for an up-to-date metapackage. 
<ppq> shyim, 
<shyim> hab ich
<shyim> Ich benutze gerade die hier: ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily
<ppq> auch diese pakete gepurget? light-locker xfce4-power-manager
<shyim> Yup
<shyim> Bist wahrscheinlich auf dem zweiten Link bei Google ubuntu.com/lxqt oder so :D
<ppq> ne, hier https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/lxqt-meta
<shyim> ich kriegs nicht hin egal..
<shyim> SDDM versucht um zu schauen ob er es findet. nope..
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-23
<dreher> hi
<yoshimo> Moin, ich hab ein kleines graphisches Problem mit meinem System.
<yoshimo> Sämtliche anspruchsvolleren Programme meckern über fehlende Dinge. 
<yoshimo> https://pastee.org/bjkzm
<yoshimo> glxinfo sagt Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<yoshimo> wine sagt meine Karte sei plötzlich nicht mehr DirectX9 tauglich
<yoshimo> kate meint libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
<yoshimo> die Nvidia Karte 980 hat vor ein paar Wochen mit dem freien Nouveautreiber bestens funktioniert.
<stevieh> und was hast du seitdem gemacht?
<yoshimo> Sollte also mit dem neuen Kernel eigentlich erst recht funktionierne
<yoshimo> Xenial installiert
<stevieh> tja nun
<stevieh> genau, erstmal einstellen, dass ich nicht über neue Versionen informiert werden will :-)
<yoshimo> brb
<deraffenarsch> hey
<absolon> moinsen
<absolon> leute was kann ich machen das mein angeschlossenes mikro bei ubuntu geht??
<jokrebel> als erstes mal schauen ob es in alsamixer vielleicht gemuted ist.
<absolon> moin jo ja habe ich alles gemacht
<absolon> habe dort alle regler voll aufgedreht 
<absolon> so wies aussieht wirds auch erkannt
<absolon> aber es funzt nicht
<absolon> habe testweise mein altes headset angeschlossen doch das geht auch nicht
<deraffenarsch> hey leute
<deraffenarsch> ganz gut
<deraffenarsch> ganz kurz
<jokrebel> absolon: Alle "Regler voll aufdrehn" bringt auch nichts, wenn der entsprechende Ein-/Ausgang auf "mute" steht.
<deraffenarsch> hast du ein soundkartenproblem?
<absolon> mom ich starte mal den alsamixer
<jokrebel> Und mal so an alle. Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<absolon> nein habe ich nicht unter windoof wirds ja auch sofort erkannt
<jokrebel> absolon: Ich meine ja auch in "alsamixer". Und Windows ist gar nicht soo doof.
<absolon> jokrebel der alsa mixer ist offen wo steht da gemutet??
<jokrebel> "An "MM" means muted, and "OO" means unmuted"
<absolon> bei line zb steht unten MM
<absolon> ah ok
<absolon> und wie kann ichs entmuten???
<jokrebel> togglen kann man das mit der M-Taste
<absolon> ok jetzt stehts auf 00
<stevieh> am ehesten kann man das in alsamixer sehen
<absolon> ja jokrebel windows hat auch seine gute seiten
<absolon> aber ich möchte doch lieber bei linux bleiben
<absolon> so die schlater stehen auf 00
<absolon> was muss ich jetzt tun??
<oxto> testen
<absolon> ok mom
<absolon> hm mist geht nicht
<oxto> hast du noch andere "sound-anwendungen" laufen / eingeschaltet?
<absolon> nein keine
<absolon> ich hatte das eben mit audacity gecheckt aber funzt leider nicht
<oxto> also kein pulseaudio, kein ..
<absolon> nein nix
<absolon> nur den alsamixer habsch offen
<oxto> aber alles andere geht? ich mein jetzt musik ueber youtube oder sowas?
<absolon> ja ton habe ich 
<absolon> nur eben das mikrod geht nicht
<Sascha9906> Hallo! Ich kann keine Pakete mehr herunterladen auch aus dem Software Center nicht. Ich erhalte immer die Meldung: "Failed to download repository information. Check your  Internet connection"
<haraldo> Ganz blöd gefragt, damit legte ich mich mal rein: Mute-Schalter am Mic evtl. vorhanden?
<jokrebel> absolon: Jetzt auch nochmal mit dem Headset probiert?
<absolon> mikro ist angeschaltet
<absolon> ja habe ich headset gehts mikro auch nicht
<oxto> also was steht denn auf mute und was auf ton?
<stevieh> unter f4 input, da müsste was offen sein.
<absolon> im alsamixer habe ich alles auf 00 gestellt
<jokrebel> und es ist oft _nicht_ zielführend "einfach alles" zu aktivieren!
<stevieh> 0 ist doch aus :-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Laut https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer nicht
<absolon> kann es sein das man unter ubuntu die firmware erst noch reinmachen muss??
<absolon> tja stev ich kann nur auff mm oder 00 stellen
<jokrebel> absolon: Und normal sollte da auch noch pulseaudio ein wörtchen mitzureden haben
<absolon> muss ich mir pulse audio erst noch runterladen?? ich finde das bei mir nicht
<oxto> was hast du denn im pulldownmenu?
<jokrebel> absolon: Sollte bei einem ubuntu bereits vorhanden sein
<absolon> ich finds nicht
<oxto> multimedia -> lautstaerkeregler?
<jokrebel> absolon: Was passiert denn, wenn Du auf das Lautsprechersymbol rechts oben rechts klickst
<absolon> stumm schalten und klangeinstellungen
<absolon> mittig ein schieberegler für die laustärke
<jokrebel> klangeinstellungen anklicken
<jokrebel> Dort dann auf Eingang
<absolon> da steh line in
<absolon> ich denke es wird achon irgendwie erkannt
<jokrebel> nix mit "internes Micro"?
<absolon> aber es geht halt nicht
<absolon> nein das steht nicht da
<jokrebel> Line-Eingang =/= Micro
<absolon> da steht nur line in
<absolon> ja aber es geht nicht da habe ich schon voll aufgedreht
<jokrebel> Warum sollte das Micro gehn, wenn Du den Line-Eingang voll aufdrehst?
<jokrebel> Line-Eingang =/= Micro
<absolon> und wie bekomm ich das sch.. miko zum laun??
<absolon> laufen
<absolon> och mann ist richtig ärgerlich
<oxto> eine heizung dreht man auch nicht voll auf, damit die laeuft und voll runter damit sie aufhoert
<absolon> ich habn großen teamspeak und mein mikro geht nicht
<absolon> alles schön und gut
<absolon> aber wie bekommt man das mikro unter linux nun zum laufen
<absolon> kann doch rein logisch nicht so kompliziert sein
<jokrebel> absolon: Welches Ubuntu? Welche Soundkarte?
<absolon> ich habe ubuntu 15.10
<jokrebel> absolon: Jammern hilft keinem. Fakten liefern
<absolon> soundkarte weiss ich nicht
<jokrebel> lspci oder lsusb hilft Dir dabei
<stevieh>  /dev/musi
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15998626/
<absolon> das mikro ist kein usb es nutzt noch den seriellen anschluss
<jokrebel> es geht ja auch nicht um das Micro sondern die Soundkarte
<absolon> habe lspci eingegeben das kam dabei raus:
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15998626/
<jokrebel> und Zeile 6 ist Deine Soundkarte wohl
<absolon> kann sein ich kenne mich nicht damit aus
<stevieh> ein serielles mikro. Soso
<jokrebel> absolon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA/
<absolon> ac du sch.. also doch kompliziert
<absolon> dieses alsa paket ist schon drauf bei mir
<jokrebel> absolon: Les es doch erst mal in Ruhe durch und analysiere mit den entsprechenden Befehlen bevor Du voreilige Schlüsse ziehst.
<jokrebel> na dann - next step
<stevieh> ist das ein laptop?
<jokrebel> Audio ist leider ein sehr weitreichendes Thema
<absolon> mach ich doch gerade ich hau die befehle ins terminal
<jokrebel> Mein "Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)" tut hier prima OOTB
<absolon> das ist prima bei mir geht gar nüscht was das mikro angeht
<stevieh> das intel zeugse geht erstmal ziemlicht gut, aber was passieren kann, ist, dass die verschiedenen inputs nicht schaltbar sind...
<absolon> stev ich hab von sowas keine ahnung
<absolon> sudo apt-get install oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms 
<absolon> das jabe ich nun als letztes im term gemacht
<stevieh> und wieso hast du das gemacht?
<absolon> habe gestern auch schon das wiki durchforstet aber es geht nicht
<absolon> stev weils dort stand
<absolon> ihr seid alle fit in sachen linux 
<absolon> ich habe von alle dem keine ahnung und bin da auf hilfe angewiesen
<Guest38723> Hallo! Ich bin Ubuntu-Einsteiger. Ich habe mein Ubuntu über die wubi.exe installiert. Ich habe das Problem, dass ich keine Pakete herunterladen kann. Egal ob das das Ubuntu Software Center ist oder das Terminal ist. Ich bekomme andauernd die Meldung: "Check your Internet connection." Hat jemand eine Idee?
<absolon> guest das problem hatte ich auch ich hab alles neu installiert
<absolon> lach und das schon zumt dritten mal
<absolon> jetzt gehen zwar die pakete usw aber bei so sachen wie nem mikro geht nix
<Guest38723> absolon: Also meinst du, dass eine Neuinstallation was hilft?
<absolon> ich bin auch blutiger einsteiger da können wir uns die hand reichen
<absolon> na keine ahnung ich habe alles neu draufgemacht und dann ging das
<absolon> ich hocke schon 2 tage daran das irgendwie mein mikro geht
<absolon> bei ubuntuusers steht n ganzer haufen drinn aber das verstehen ist das problem
<absolon> ich dachte auch das ist mit nem mausklick getan aber das kannste vergessen
<absolon> Guest mir hat das ubuntu ein guter freund empfohlen aber das das son aufwand ist alleine ein mikro zu starten hätte ich nie gedacht
<absolon> die sollten mal plug ¬ play machen für nutzer wie uns
<stevieh> wenn du ranten willst, geh nach #windows-de-offtopic
<stevieh> im normalfall geht das alles, wie unter windows auch
<absolon> stev ich möchte nur das das mikro irgendwie geht
<stevieh> also, was für ein rechner ist das?
<absolon> sorry aber ich hocke da schon ne ganze weile drann und es funzt nicht
<absolon> dell optiplex-360
<absolon> stev das sagte man mir auch ich hatte in ubuntuusers auch jemand angeschrieben zwecks mikro der schrieb mir ich soll das irgendwo ins forum schreiben kann aber dauern das man antwortet er empfahl mir von anfang an dieses xchat draufzumachen und hier zu fragen
<stevieh> geht das interne mikrofon?
<absolon> ich habe kein internes mikro stev
<absolon> dell-optiplex istn älterer dell tower pc
<absolon> soweit geht auch alles und dank dem chat hier auch das wlan usw
<absolon> aber beim mikro geht nüscht
<stevieh> I see.
<jokrebel> Könnten wir bitte dringend das ganze Offtopic-Gerede nach nebenan verlagern? Danke.
<absolon> sorry
<stevieh> jokrebel: das ist doch nun nicht offtopic.
<absolon> lach ich werd von einem zum andren geschickt
<stevieh> wenn sound nicht geht, nervts, aber irgendwie würde ich mich wundern, wenn das nicht einfach ab werk funktioniert.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Was ist ranten und zum 5ten mal "funzt nicht" _on_topic?
<zeroC> moinsen, kurze frage, ich moechte gern neu installieren und hab nen software raid (mdadm) was muss ich sichern, damit das bei einer neu installation wieder da ist?
<jokrebel> +an
<absolon> stev habe ubuntu bestimmt 5-6 maal neu installiert glaube mir das mikro geht nicht automatisch
<stevieh> jokrebel: das ist aber schon länger her.
<absolon> es wird aber glaube ich erkannt
<stevieh> mach mal ein ls /proc/asound/card0/
<stevieh> ich bin im Zug und habe lausiges netz... daher kann sein, dass ich nicht immer da bin
<absolon> stev das ganze so in der zeile wie du gechriben hast ins term kopieren??
<absolon> codec#0  id  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm2c  pcm2p
<absolon> das kommt als ergebniss
<stevieh> bitte immer ins pastebin
<stevieh> und dann mal ein cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/info
<stevieh> und cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm2c/info
<absolon> card: 0
<absolon> device: 0
<absolon> subdevice: 0
<absolon> stream: CAPTURE
<absolon> id: AD1984A Analog
<absolon> name: AD1984A Analog
<absolon> subname: subdevice #0
<absolon> class: 0
<absolon> subclass: 0
<absolon> subdevices_count: 1
<absolon> subdevices_avail: 1
<stevieh> hallo! Pastebin!
<absolon> ja ok sorry
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15999577/
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15999593/
<absolon> stev gibt es bei linux sowas wie eine systemwiederherstellung falls man später mal was falsches macht??
<jokrebel> absolon: Backup oder Image halt
<jokrebel> bzw und
<absolon> ah ok 
<absolon> jokrebel aber wie bekommt man das mikro zum laufen??
<jokrebel> den verlinkten Artikel hast Du komplett schon durch?
<absolon> in image wäre sehr gut ja
<absolon> jokrebel ja habe ich alles gelesen und auch einiges in der term ausgeführt aber es geht nicht..
<absolon> ich google seid gestern schon deswegen
<jokrebel> Und was hab ich da vorhin von "daily" gelesen? Was war das für "gefummel"? Sorry da kenn ich mich dann auch nicht aus
<absolon> daily??? was istn das??
<absolon> ich wäre schon froh wenn das mikro geht dann kann ich mich wieder um meinen ts server kümmern
<jokrebel> 11:57:05         absolon | sudo apt-get install oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms  
<absolon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15999881/
<absolon>  kommt dnn s
<jokrebel> mir ging es eher drum, wer/wo diesen Befehl warum empfahl. "daily" hört sich jetzt nicht gerade nach "standard" an
<jokrebel> Aber ich muss jetzt los
<absolon> ok
<absolon> stev hilf mir bitte zwecks dem mikro
<stevieh> tja nun, hab ein lausiges netz im zug
<stevieh> was siehst du denn in unitiy bei den Toneinstellungen?
<absolon> da steht bei aufnahme gerät line in
<stevieh> ich meine unter eingstellungen -> klang -> Eingang
<absolon> line in
<absolon> mom
<absolon> line in internees audio
<stevieh> Line in... klingt nicht gut
<absolon> mehr steht nicht dort
<phablet> hefe
<absolon> also wirds nicht erkannt stev??
<absolon> unter windoof musste ich nen dell audiotreiber unstallieren dann gings automatisch
<stevieh> sorry, ich bin im Zug und das netz ist nur sporadisch. Ich kann dir nicht helfen.
<absolon> oh schade
<absolon> ich komm später nochmal wieder
<absolon> stev kann mann bei ubuntu 15.10 das theme ändern??
<absolon> so wie bei kubuntu zb??
<absolon> wenn ich kubuntu desktop nachträglich installiere habe ich angst das all meine einstellungen wie wlan weg sind
<_moep_> absolon: ist nicht der fall
<_moep_> selbst wenn du das programm deinstallierst, wird idR noch irgendwo die alte konfiguration gespeichert
<absolon> also wenn ich das kubuntu desktop jetzt installieren bleiben meine sachen wie zb wlan konfig und zb tor browser alles erhalten??
<absolon> ich frag deswegen weil ich bei ubuntu die firmware für meinen stick extra installiert habe
<absolon> ich hab dan bissel angst ich musste ubuntu schon 5 oder 5 mal neu installieren
<absolon> 6
<absolon> _moep also kann ichs bedenkelos installieren?
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> oh
<dirk_> hallo. wie bekomme ich das gute alte xchat in ubuntu 16.04? ist nicht in den repos
<Fuchs> dirk_: nimm HexChat
<Fuchs> XChat wird nicht mehr gepflegt 
<dirk_> argh
<Fuchs> warum? 
<Fuchs> Was kann XChat, das HexChat nicht kann? 
<dirk_> mal anschauen, danke
<frostschutz> dirk_, hexchat ist ja xchat, nur der name hat sich geändert
<Tuxedomoon> nein, es hat sich nicht nur der Name geändert...
<Fuchs> es hat ein paar tolle neue Features, wie etwa SASL, 
<Fuchs> ansonsten ist es aber XChat 
<k1l> es ist der fork, der das projekt unter neuem namen weiterführt
<Fuchs> ist ja ein fork 
<Tuxedomoon> ja, aber ein besserer Fork. Eben Xchat + zeitgemäße Features...
<Tuxedomoon> Xchat ist ein wenig wie Debian, und HexChat?^^
<Tuxedomoon> Letztens war doch was mitm XScreensaver u. Verfallsdatum... *SCNR*
<Tuxedomoon> http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Screensaver-bei-Debian-Software-mit-Verfallsdatum-3172970.html
<bekks> Was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<Tuxedomoon> Mir ging es darum, Parallelen aufzuzeigen.
<Tuxedomoon> Xchat ist quasi das traditionelle, bei dem zu sehr an alten Zöpfen festgehalten wird. Erst mit einem Fork tritt längst überfälliger Fortschritt ein.
<Tuxedomoon> Das ist genauso wie mit Debian... Es wird nur an alten Zöpfen/Programmen festgehalten...
<bekks> Xchat ist hat mit Tradition nichts zu tun. Es wird nicht mehr gepflegt.
<bekks> Und Deine Debian Rants haben mit Ubuntusupport nichts zu tun. Danke.
<Tuxedomoon> ist ja gut.
<deathleff> hallo. gst-plugin-scan nutzt permanent 100% eines cpu-kerns. gibts da eine lösung das abzustellen?
<deathleff> ubuntu 16.04
<deathleff> lightdm stoppen und prozess killen hilft, aber doof wenn man sich lokal am wm anmelden möchte :-)
<__deline> ich habe mal eine frage meine Eclipse IDE braucht sehr lange um ein Projekt zu erstellen. bzw hängt sich auf woran kann es liegen
<__deline> ?
<__deline> wie kann ich die konsole dazu bewegen das sie mir evtl fehler des Programms anzeigt ?
<colutov> Hey. Hab ein dummes Problem. Habe libsane-common per dpkg --remove --force-depends gelöscht, und danach wieder per apt-get installiert. Aber es fehlen Dateien des Pakets. Obwohl laut dpkg -L in /etc/sane.d Dateien installiert werden sollten, sind sie nicht mehr vorhanden. Wie krieg ich die wieder?
<__deline> mein Eclipse versucht jetzt seit geschlagenen 10 Minuten eine class zu erstellen kann mir jemand helfen?
<__deline> Gibts auch eine offizelle Ubuntu Quelle für Eclipse Mars2
<__deline> ?
<__deline> Gibts auch eine offizelle Ubuntu Quelle für Eclipse Mars2
<oxto> weiss ich nicht
<__deline> kannn man nicht eine ppa zu den Quellen hinzufügen die das aktuelle Eclipse beinhaltet?
<__deline> ich finde die möglichkeit sollte auch für Benutzer bestehen die auf die aktuelle Version bzw Eclipse  Mars 2 angewiesen sind oder die funtionen von Mars2 b3nutzen möchte
<oxto> weiss ich nicht .. aber vielleicht wissen andere etwas und sitzen grad nicht an der tastatur
<jokrebel> __deline: Vielleicht hilft Dir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eclipse/ - ich hab da aber leider auch keine Ahnung
<__deline> danke für Deine Antwort
<passt> iptraf erkennt mein wlan nicht, warum?
<ring0> wer weiß
<passt> wie kann ich denn die fehlersuche dazu beginnen? 
<_moep_> woanders siehst du sie aber?
<_moep_> und btw: bei mir seh ich sie auch nicht
<_moep_> :D
<ring0> kann iptraf eventuell nur lan devices?
<_moep_> scheint so
<koegs> ich benutze eh lieber nethogs
<_moep_> iperf müsste das für wlan sein
<koegs> nur als empfehlung
<ring0> iptraf ist auch steinzeit alt btw. 3.0.0 kam 19.9.2005
<ring0> gut möglich, dass das probleme mit modernen devices hat
<ring0> nethogs tut in der tat gute dienste
<ring0> passt, für andere alternativen schau mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring/
<passt> ich schaue schon, danke. ich probiere gerade nethogs aus.
<passt> nethogs gefäält mir sehr gut, danke für den hinweis
<ring0> falls du nicht gruppiert nach anwendung listen möchtest, könnte eventuell iftop auch noch interessant sein
<num7> Hi, wenn ich über die weboberfläche von cups -> Administration einen Drucker hinzufügen möchte werde ich nach einen Usernamen und Kennwort gefragt. - Mit dem root + root-Kennwort komm ich nicht weiter. -  Muss ich vorher noch etwas konfigurieren
<kcalB> Hi leutz, hab ein Problem mit dem Nvidia Treiber. Seit Upgrade auf Ubuntu 16.04 hab ich nur noch schwarzen Bildschirm. Grfka ist ne GTX 850M und verwendeten Treiber ist 361.42 < macht Probleme. Nvidia Prime ist auch installiert. Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen
<koegs> num7: du nimmst üblicherweise den sudo-user, weil ubuntu hat ja eigentlich auch gar keinen root-user...
<num7> koegs, mit dem hatte ich leider auch keinen erfolg
<ring0> num7, hast du das gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS/#Weboberflaeche
<ring0> insbesondere den Teil mit "…nur Mitglieder der Gruppe lpadmin akzeptiert"
<num7> ring0, mach ich danke
<ring0> wenn du dich der gruppe hinzugefügt hast, sollte das problemlos auch mit deinem eigenen user funktionieren
<kcalB> keiner ne Ahnung ? oO
<jokrebel> kcalB: Was sagen die einschlägigen Logs? ~/.xsession-errors /etc/log/x....
<nagetier> jokrebel, err
<jokrebel> kcalB: /var/log/ ist der richtige Pfad
<jokrebel> kcalB: Und vielleicht auch mal einen Bugreport erstellen mittels "nvidia-bug-report.sh" - entpacken und in eine Pastbin hochladen und uns den Link geben
<jokrebel>  
<kcalB> jokrebel, meinst du Xorg.0.log
<jokrebel> zB ja
<kcalB> jokrebel, bitte http://paste.ubuntu.com/16010281/
<kcalB> und http://paste.ubuntu.com/16010357/
<jokrebel> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) <--- vermutlich schon mal schlecht
<jokrebel> EE) Unknown chipset: NV117 ... wohl auch nicht toll
<Yoshimo> unknown chipset muss nix heißen laut NouveauTeam, kann auch so funktionieren
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Darfst gern übernehmen ;-) Bin nicht so der Grafikkarten- (und schon gleich gar nicht NVidia-) Spezialist
<Yoshimo> jokrebel: ich bin kein Experte, denn ich krieg meine Grafikkartenprobleme mit kaputtem Glamor auf der NVIDIA Karte selber ned hin
<kcalB> jokrebel, auf Ubuntu 14.04 ging ja alles reibungslos, das wundert mich eben ein bisschen Ö.Ö
<jokrebel> kcalB: Ist das ältere Hardware? Wär jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich, wenn da die closesource Treiber eingestellt worden wären inzwischen.
<Yoshimo> NV117  ist ne Maxwell Karte
<Yoshimo> also alles , nur nicht alt
<kcalB> bin gleich wieder da ... ESSEN :D
<Yoshimo> bis Juni quasi neueste Generation jokrebel
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Noch n Punkt für Dich bezüglich "tieferes Wissen" ;-)
<num7> ring0, Da steht leider kein Hinweis zu meinen Problem. Meinen User "sre" hab ich der gruppe lpadmin hinzugefügt (lpadmin:x:113:sre) leider kann ich mich immer noch nicht einloggen. - Hast du noch eine Idee?
<num7> Ich hab cups auch einmal neugestartet.
<kcalB> sooo... wieder da *rüüüülps
<kcalB> sry
<kcalB> Yoshimo, wie kann ich noch die nvidia nutzen ? oder warten bis neuer treiber kommt ? Was meinst du ? 
<Yoshimo> man könnte in den Systemeinstellungen testweise von NVIDIA auf nouveau umstellen, je nachdem was man damit machen will am Ende.
<kcalB> haupstsächlich zum zocken eben
<Yoshimo> wenn es nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist, ist nouveau auch dazu in der Lage.
<kcalB> schau mal Yoshimo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16012293/
<Yoshimo> mhmm siehst du den Login-Bildschirm oder ist es vorher schon schwarz? Welches Derivat, welche Oberfläche nutzt du?
<kcalB> Login bildschirm sehe ich nicht ; Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<Yoshimo> schade, dann ist es nicht mein kde bug
<kcalB> denkste mit kde würde es gehen ? O.o
<Yoshimo> ne, aber da gibt es ein Problem mit schwarzem Bildschirm und da reicht es einen speziellen Ordner zu löschen
<kcalB> könnte das auch mit gnome funzen ?
<Yoshimo> ne , kscreen dürfte bei gnome nicht in Verwendung sein ;)
<kcalB> lach schadee
<Yoshimo> Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_361 , ich würde fast sagen da sind 2 Treiber geladen die sich in die Quere kommen
<kcalB> nvidiafb und nvidia_361 ?
<Yoshimo> ne nouveau (der freie ) und nvidida (der binäre)
<Yoshimo> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=792321#10 wäre mein Lieblingsbug
<kcalB> wenns so einfach währe
<Yoshimo> ist xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installiert?
<kcalB> uff.... muss ich schauen
<kcalB> ja ist installiert
<Yoshimo> zeigt lsmod nouveau oder nvidia als geladenes modul?
<kcalB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16012423/
<kcalB> Yoshimo, wenn ich was finden würde O.o
<Ekkehardt> kcalB: lsmod | grep nvidia
<kcalB> Ekkehardt, nix
<kcalB> leer
<Ekkehardt> kcalB: Und lsmod | grep nouveau ?
<Yoshimo> also es gibt weder ein NVIDIA modul in der Liste noch ein nouveau modul in der Liste
<kcalB> ne
<Yoshimo> abgesehen davon, lsmod|sort wäre einfacher zu lesen
<kcalB> willste :D
<kcalB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16012631/  hier nochmal und sortiert
<Yoshimo> bleibt dabei kein nvidia-irgendwas und kein nouveau, insofern kein wunder warum es dunkel bleibt
<kcalB> ja wie kann ich das ändern, kenn mich nicht sonderlich gut aus . sry
<Yoshimo> ich würde das nouveau paket deinstallieren und das nvidia paket re-installieren in der Hoffnung das damit das richtige Modul in die initramfs gelangt
<kcalB> ansonsten chrooten wenn nichts mehr geht oder ?
<kcalB> kann man das nicht selbst in die initramfs einwürgen ? 
<kcalB> gleich wieder da, ich versuch mal was
<jokrebel> wie scanne ich von einer Ubuntu 16.04 heraus zuverlässig ein Windows 7 auf Vieren?
<jokrebel> Selbe Festplatte - ander Parition
<jokrebel> Partition
<jokrebel> err - selber Rechner ggf. andere Festplatte
<jokrebel> ist da clamav zielführend?
<dadrc> als erster schritt, joa
<dadrc> ansonsten mag ich ja die desinfec't, da ist noch einiges mehr an scannern drauf, nicht nur clamav
<jokrebel> dadrc: Da müsste man aber ja die aktuelle CD gekauft haben :-/
<dadrc> hmja. ist die einzige c't, die ich jedes jahr kaufe ;)
<Ekkehardt> Über i2p gehts auch *duck*
<Lothenon> jokrebel: ansonsten kannst Du Dir auch Live-CDs von diversen Virenscannern holen. Von bspw. Kaspersky findest Du die Live-CD hier: https://support.kaspersky.com/de/4162
<num7> Ich hab immer noch das Problem das ich mich an meiner cups-oberfläche nicht anmelden kann. Weiß jmd was mit system group hier (http://www.cups.org/doc-1.1/sam.html#13_4) unter punkt 4. gemeint ist?
<jokrebel> Lothenon: Danke
<__deline> gn8
<BlackMage> ich habe meinen Username geändert und hatte ecryptfs aktiv
<BlackMage> der Inhalt war nicht wichtig
<BlackMage> aber wie kann ich jetzt ecryptfs für den User neu einrichten?
<BlackMage> (mit der Inhalt meine ich den Inhalt vom Home Verzeichnis)
<BlackMage> beim Text-Login sagt es mir nur: Signature not found in user keyring
<BlackMage> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<BlackMage> und wenn ich 'ecryptfs-mount-private' ausführe und mein Passwort eingebe gibt er 'Inserted auth tok with sig [0a04243a761bd83b] into the user keyring. Cannot chdir into mountpoint.' aus
<BlackMage> und der Inhalt von Homeverzeichnis kann ruhig verloren gehen
<BlackMage> also vom ehemaligen Homeverzeichnis
<musca> BlackMage: Ein Homeverzeichnis wird für den User benötigt, selbst wenn Dir der Inhalt des alten Homeverzeichnisses nicht wichtig war.
<BlackMage> musca: und wieso nicht er mein neues nicht an?
<BlackMage> -nicht +nimmt
<BlackMage> also wie kann ich die Verschlüsselung neu einrichten?
<_moep_> für mwas
<BlackMage> hat sich schon erledigt
<_moep_> ok
<_moep_> :D
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-24
<zeroC> moinsen... :) 
<zeroC> kann man beim neuen unity festlegen auf welchem desktop applicationen starten (ubuntu 16.04)
<jokrebel> zeroC: sollte sich vermutlich nach wie vor mit devilspy oder CCSM lösen lassen vermute ich
<jokrebel> Sitz hier leider grad nur am Handy
<jokrebel> Z
<hathor|2> Guten Morgen
<hathor|2> ich habe vorhin mit meinem Home Root Server mit gebaut und bräuchte mal hilfe beim beheben. 
<jokrebel> hathor|2: dann beschreib  das genauer bitte. Was tatest Du und was geht jetzt nicht mehr? Fehler Meldung?
<zeroC> jokrebel: cool, danke! :)
<zeroC> dann probier ich mich mal damit
<h4x3> moin, mit welchem player kann ich alle videoformate wiedergeben? also die meisten?
<zeroC> h4x3: mpv mplayer vlc
<zeroC> da gibts nen paar
<zeroC> :(
<zeroC> :)
<h4x3> und zwar nimmt mein vu+ tv receiver auf und ubuntu erkennt es als Text
<h4x3> das sind .ts dateien
<h4x3> vlc kanns nich abspielen
<h4x3> ich probier mal eben mpv player
<h4x3> ok mpv  player kanns wohl auch nicht
<h4x3> der geht einfach aus wenn ich die ts datei draufziehe
<h4x3> muss ich noch codecs installieren oder so?
<spY|da> vlc bringt so ziemlich alle codecs mit die es gibt 
<h4x3> ok komisch
<h4x3> habs rausgefunden woran es lag
<h4x3> die dateien lassen sich übers netzwerk nicht öffnen
<h4x3> muss erst lokal kopieren
<spY|da> ansonsten findest du hier die codecs 
<spY|da> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs/
<h4x3> danke dir
<h4x3> dann hätt ich dfas mal eine andere frage, wie bekomme ich denn einen permanenten mount hin?
<h4x3> mit username und pw
<spY|da> in der /etc/fstab eintragen 
<h4x3> mit user und pw?
<h4x3> klartext?
<spY|da> als root ja, oder in einer credentials datei 
<spY|da> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/
<spY|da> windows freigabe?
<h4x3> jup
<h4x3> smb
<spY|da> /192.168.1.100/music /media/Musik cifs credentials=/home/otto/.smbcredentials 0 0
<spY|da> entsprechend anpassen
<h4x3> und die credentials im klartext?
<musca> h4x3: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount/  z.B. "gvfs-mount smb://Heimserver/Musik"  Eventuell noch benötigte Angaben von Benutzername, Domain und Passwort werden interaktiv erfragt.
<spY|da> h4x3, ja die credentials im klartext 
<zeroC> jokrebel: habs jetzt mal mnit beidem ausprobiert, bede gehen leider nicht, also ccsm und devilspie
<jokrebel> zeroC: Sollte eigentlich schon. Schau mal hier http://www.knetfeder.de/linux/index.php?id=166 bzw. http://www.knetfeder.de/linux/index.php?id=165 gefunden hab ich das über https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie/
<jokrebel> angeblich geht develspie mit unity nicht.
<jokrebel> Aber ich hab das schon länger nicht mehr ausprobiert.
<zeroC> jokrebel: stimmt, ging vorhin auch nicht, regel erstellt, neu gestartet nischt
<zeroC> jokrebel: es gibt auch zu 16.04 in der offiziellen anleitung was allerdings habi ch nicht gefunden was man machen muss das applicationen auf desktops starten
<spY|da> was? 16.04 schon raus? gar nichts mitbekommen 
<spY|da> keine offizelle konfettiparty? 
<zeroC> spY|da: hrhr
<spY|da> tatsache 
<zeroC> keine ahnung, steht aber bei denen irgendwie auf de website das man das wohl runterladen und benutzen kann... ;)
<spY|da> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is here
<zeroC> jokrebel: also devilspie geht wirklich nciht, ich habs dann nochmal mit dem ccsm versucht, funktiojniert doch, allerdings, nur mit fenstern die vorher nicht noch ein anderes vorweg haben
<zeroC> z.B. firefox, der logged sich nirgendwoe ien
<zeroC> aber steam, da gibts en loginfenster, und dann gehts nicht mehr
<zeroC> ebenso bei spotify
<zeroC> -.-
<zeroC> jmd. eine idee was ich googlen koennte? (weil da faellt mir nicht mehr ein wie ich das kurzfassen koennte
<jokrebel> zeroC: IIRC dar man da den Typ nicht auf Fenstertitel lassen
<hydrat> hallo
<zeroC> jokrebel: ich hatte es auch mit klasse versucht, hatte aber nicht geklappt
<zeroC> komisch komisch
<jokrebel> das kann natürlich auch Programmabhängig sein, da ja die Namen alle vom Programm vorgegeben werden.
<zeroC> heissen beide steam... -.-
<zeroC> http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching <- ich hatte mich schon da dran langgehangelt
<zeroC> und mit xlsclient -l versucht rauszufinden was ich verschieben muss... -.-
<penni> Hi zusammen;
<penni> Ich habe hier einen alten MSI PC herum stehen (Intel Atom 230 CPU (1,6GHz), 1GB RAM). Ich möchte ihn nur für Spotify nutzen (also zum abspielen von Musik an einer Anlage). Ich habe nun Ubuntu 16.04 installiert. Doch leider ist der PC echt lahm, obwohl ich nur Spotify installiert habe. Was kann man da macht? Gibt es vielleicht eine andere Desktopumgebung, die deutlich weniger Ressourcen braucht? Muss nicht schön sein, soll nur fun
<ppq> penni, LXDE
<ppq> penni, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Installation/
<ppq> ich würde aber frisch installieren mit einer Lubuntu CD
<penni> ppq, danke für den Link. Also einfach installieren und dann sollte es fixer laufen?
<ppq> dann hast du nicht den ganzen kram von ubuntu noch mit drauf.
<penni> ppq, also einfach dieses LUbuntu installieren?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<penni> Klingt cool, danke!
<penni> Dann noch ein anderes Problem: Ich habe an meinem PC einen zweiten Bildschirm angeschlossen. Ubuntu erkennt die Bildschirme aber immer falsch herum. Ich habe sie schon richtig in den NVIDIA X Server Settings konfiguriert, nur nach jedem Neustart werden diese Einstellungen wieder resettet.
<penni> Und ja, ich klicke auf "Apply" und ja, ich klicke auch auf "Save to X Configuration File" nur auch das bringt nichts
<Kiwikaki_> penni, mit der iso von ppq oben kommst du glaub nicht weit. die ist 64-bit, du brauchst afaik 32-bit.
<penni> Kiwikaki_ : Läuft nicht 64 bit auch Problemlos auf einem 32 Bit system?
<Kiwikaki_> Nee, nur umgedreht. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Kiwikaki_> Das ist die richtige
<penni> Kiwikaki_: Bin jetzt schon am installieren von dem 64 bit System. Mal schauen ob es läuft, sonst wechsel ich auf 32
<Kiwikaki_> Install läuft schon?
<penni> Korrekt
<Kiwikaki_> Verrückt. Ich habe ein Eee PC mit Atom 270 CPU, da rennt die 64 bit auf keinen Fall.
<Kiwikaki_> einen*
<penni> Das 64 bit mehr als 4GB RAM unterstützt und 32 bit nicht, verstehe ich schon. Ich verstehe nur nicht so ganz, was ansonsten der Unterschied ist
<stevieh> nicht viel. Ausser dass du heute alles als 64bit kompilat bekommst und bei 32 bit eher aufpassen musst.
<penni> Hat das nicht was mit den verwalteten Bits zu tun? Kann ein 32 bit system nicht nur 2^32 Zustände (daher auch die 4GB)?
<penni> Dann dürfte 64bit auch nicht endlos viel RAM unterstützen, sondern nur 2^64. Aber das ist auch erstmal schon ganz schön viel :D
<stevieh> kannst du alles in offtopic besprechen ;-)
<penni> ok, sry
<ppq> Kiwikaki, der atom 230 kann 64 bit, bei den alten atoms muss man das im einzelfall checken.
<ppq> hatte ich getan und daraufhin die 64 bit version empfohlen
<Kiwikaki> a
<Kiwikaki> ppq, ahh ok, danke dir
<ppq> :)
<studio-user669> Moin, kann mir hier jemand helfen ein NAS Laufwerk einzubinden
<jokrebel> bei einem echten ubuntu?
<studio-user669> ne bei studio, müßte aber gleich sein
<studio-user669> bin aber anfänger
<studio-user669> nich alle auf einmal
<jokrebel> studio-user669: Wär dann vielleicht in #ubuntustudio besser aufgehoben
<studio-user669> das ist aber nur englisch und die haben mich rausgeschmissen
<jokrebel> tjo
<studio-user669> so is dat
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<studio-user669> Muss man in der etc/fstab das Passwort  und den usernamen von dem Nas eingeben oder von ubuntu ?
<bekks> Natürlich nicht den von Ubuntu.
<pintman> Das Passwort der Freigabe muss eingegeben werden.
<pintman> Besser ist jedoch, eine credentials-Datei anzugeben, die Nutzer und PW enthält.
<studio-user669> na ich bleinbm amal lieber bei der fstab
<studio-user669> dst@PC:~$ sudo mount -a mount: /etc/fstab: parse error: ignore entry at line 13. mount: /etc/fstab: parse error: ignore entry at line 14.
<studio-user669> was ist da falsch?
<Frickelpit> Zeile 13 und 14, steht doch da
<koegs> woher sollen wir das wissen, wenn wir die zeile nie gesehen habe? ;)
<pintman> cat /etc/fstab
<jokrebel> und bitte in einem NoPasteService. Nicht direkt
<pintman> cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Wishmaster2> Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand bei einem Mount-Problem mit Ubuntu 16.04 helfen? Der Ordner wird mir zwar im Dateisystem als eingehängt angezeigt, aber wenn ich versuche darauf zuzugreifen dann kommt folgendes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16040142/
<bekks> Das FS hat nicht die erwarteten Daten. 0.4.2016 ist kein gültiges Datum.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, wie fixe ich dies?
<Wishmaster2> also ohne die Daten zu verlieren :)
<bekks> Wie und womit hast du das FS denn erstellt?
<Wishmaster2> Windows 10...
<bekks> Dann frag doch mal in ##windows, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Metadaten ein kaputtes Datum liefern.
<bekks> Was spricht denn gegen NTFS zum Beispiel?
<Wishmaster2> Hmja, meine Frage ist eher, wie ich den Stick in Ubuntu auslese ohne dabei die Daten zu verlieren?
<Wishmaster2> bekks: Prinzipiell nichts, nur würde ich gerne vor dem Formatieren noch die Daten auslesen
<bekks> Garnicht, mit kaputten Metadaten.
<bekks> Nimm Windows 10, lies die Daten aus, sichere Sie, und bau ein NTFS darauf.
<Wishmaster2> Gibts keine mount-Option zum Ignorieren der Metadaten?
<bekks> Das verrät Dir fusemount
<bekks> Damit mountest du das Ding sicher, oder?
<Wishmaster2> Hm, gemountet wird automatisch wenn ich den Stick einstecke, ich weiß nicht was genau dabei intern abläuft...
<bekks> Dann wirst du das Ding manuell mit fusemount mounten müssen und nachgucken müssen, ob fusemount irgendwas in der Richtung "Ignorieren von Metadaten" bereitstellt.
<Wishmaster2> hm, was genau ist der unterschied zwischen mount und fusemount?
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-17
<OS-22176> join #vulnhub
<banyantree> Moin Leute
<banyantree> kann mir jemand bei der Einrichtung von mpd helfen? Kriege meine pci-soundkarte nicht angesprochen.
<jokrebel> aber generell funktioniert die Soundkarte?
<banyantree> jokrebel: ja, hör sonst überall etwas.
<banyantree> jokrebel: in der mpd.conf gibts einen bereich audio_output. Bin gerad zu doof den korrekt zu befüllen
<jokrebel> Du kennst https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD/Server/#Konfiguration ?
<le_bot> Title: Server › MPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<banyantree> jokrebel: moment
<banyantree> jokrebel: die seite ist mir bekannt. Habe so einen audio_output block in meine mpd.conf verwendet mit "hw:2,0". Wie kann ich denn verifizieren ob das richtig ist? (außer hörste was?!)
<banyantree> jokrebel: die config datei wird auch eingelesen, da ich meinen musik ordner dort angebeben habe und dieser jetzt verfügbar ist.
<banyantree> jokrebel: mit mpd --stdout bekomm ich folgendes zu sehen: failed to read mixer 'sb audigy': no such mixher control: PCM
<banyantree> i'm off - reboot
<nagetier> jokrebel: " Wie kann ich denn verifizieren ob das richtig ist?", 'aplay -l' gibt das Gesuchte aus
<jokrebel> nagetier: hm?
<jokrebel> ach so
<nagetier> Ja
<nagetier> Falls derjenige nochmal wiederkommt.. ich hau mich in die Waagerechte
<dreamon> Hallo. Kennt jemand ein Programm das jpg's repariert? Will 10000 Bilder durchprüfen lassen. Bei einigen sehe ich das Vorschaubild. Beim Öffnen jedoch ist es kaputt. Fehler oder nur Bruchteil sichtbar.
<dreamon> Fotos kommen von einem defekten USB Stick
<jokrebel> die üblichen Datenrettungstools?
<jokrebel> und - defekter Stick? (die Bilder waren nicht wichtig, wenn es kein Backup gab ;-)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Die Daten hab ich schon gerettet. (natürlich nachdem die Daten weg waren) Jetzt versuch ich das maximale wiederherzustellen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: erzieh dein Klientel mal endlich zu nem vernünftigen Backup Verhalten
<jokrebel> 19:00:44   jokrebel | die üblichen Datenrettungstools
<dreamon> Dachte es gibt eventuell ein programm das defekte jpgs einliest. Das maximal darstellt und dann neu abspeichert.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wie immer wäre das dann in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/ auch aufgeführt
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> dreamon, es gibt direkt ein paket recoverjpeg. aber bisher nicht geteset, hört sich aber passend für dich an ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/#recoverjpeg
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> ring ich schaus mir mal an, ich wunder mich nur das man den auf die Partition/Laufwerk anwendet. Das macht ja photorect eigentlich auch.
<dreamon> Aber ein Test ist es immer Wert.
<dreamon> Die meisten Bildbetrachter zeigen bei den defekten Bildern nichts an. Thunar Thumbnails zeigt er aber sauber an. Also ist das noch mehr. imagemagik zeigt auch einiges an..
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nur weil das Thumbnail (kleine Vorschau) noch intakt ist, muss nicht das Bild selbst "rettbar" sein
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ein gutes Tool sollte aber Teile davon darstellen und nicht schwarz ausblenden. Daher such ich ja ein tool.
<dreamon> ring0, Ich hab mit ddrescue in ca. 18Stunden ein Image gerettet. Ist es möglich anstelle von einem /dev/sd.. ein Image anzugeben?
<jokrebel> sollte? Weil?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hab ich doch gerade erklärt.
<ring0> dreamon, ich hab das ding nie genutzt, wie ich schrieb
<jokrebel> manchmal ist ein jpg noch zu hälfte anzeigbar. Manchmal aber halt auch nicht
<ring0> dreamon, hast du dran gedacht, die blocksize anzupassen? dann dauerts echt ewig
<dreamon> ring0, Nein hab ich nicht. Weil er beim Retten zig mal den Stick verloren hat. War sehr sehr lästig. Mit log Datei wars aber einigermaßen möglich.
<sash_> dreamon: photorec kann man auf Images laufen lassen, recoverjpg vermutlich auch
<dreamon> ring0, man kann auch ein Image angeben stelle ich gerade fest. Ob er die Bilder auch versucht zu reparieren. Der Stick hat echten Datenverlust.
<ring0> dreamon, probier es aus
<dreamon> ring0, Ok, kein gutes Tool. Ist schon fertig. 35 Bilder gefunden von 10000. ;)
<ring0> dreamon, kann auch sein, dass der rest echt defekt ist
<jokrebel> na für nen Stick der auch schlagartig völlig unlesbar sein hätte können ist das doch gar nicht so schlecht. Sollte lehrreich für das Backupverhalten sein
<dreamon> jokrebel, Bitte trage etwas konstruktives bei. Oder lass es. Oder ich mach mich aus dem Weg. Ich kann mit diesem "unproduktivem Zeug nix anfangen."
<jokrebel> Bilder die man sicher nicht verlieren will hat man auf mehr als 2 Datenträgern. Keinesfalls auf einem einzigen USB Stick
<dreamon> ^
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nimm es Dir endlich mal zu Herzen (ist ja nicht das erste Mal) und vor allem bring es bitte auch endlich Deinen "Schützlingen" nahe!
<jokrebel> Sorry wenn ich da (inzwischen) so hart bin. Aber aber wir versuchen in schöner Regelmäßigkeit irgendwelche Daten mit Dir zu retten. Da ist das Grundkonzept mau. Sorry für die Offenheit
<bekks> "kein gutes Tool". Photorec is so ziemlich das Beste was du kriegen kannst.
<bekks> dreamon: und du hast den Unterschied zwischen Thumbnail und Bilddaten nicht verstanden. Lies dich bitte erstmal in die Thematik ein um zu verstehen wo und wie ein THumbnail in einer Bilddatei gespeichert wird, bevor du von "konstruktiv" faselst.
<bekks> Danke,
<dreamon> Guten Abend.
<dreamon> bekks, Hast mal wieder recht. Das thumbnail wir ebenfalls in der jpg gespeichert. Dachte das wird aus dem Original erzeugt.
<bekks> dreamon: Das hängt davon ab ob es in der Datei gespeichert wurde oder nicht.
<dreamon> http://www.impulseadventure.com/photo/fix-corrupt-jpeg-photo.html
<le_bot> Title: ImpulseAdventure - Fix Corrupt JPEG Photos! (at www.impulseadventure.com)
<dreamon> → But the JPEG Thumbnail is OK!
<bekks> Und was sollen wir jetzt mit dem Link?
<dreamon> Deine These untermauern
<bekks> Du musst den JPEG Bildaufbau nicht untermauern, der wird schon von einem Standard definiert. :)
<dreamon> Ein jpg mit hexeditor zu reparieren.. *gruslig*
<bekks> Och, gibt schlimmeres. Kannste auch mit dd machen, wenn du willst.
<kempo> bei domains bei denen keine ip hinterlegt ist, öffnet meine workstation immer den localhost, wie kann ich das abstellen
<kempo> er hinterlegt dafür immer 127.0.53.53
<markus_> hallo. ich habe gerade snort aus den repos installiert und wie folgt gestartet:
<markus_> snort -A console -i enp0s3 -u snort -g snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf
<markus_> wenn ich nun einen nmap-scan ausführe wird nichts im terminal ausgegeben
<markus_> es sieht so aus als würde snort das nicht erkennen - kann mir wer helfen?
<bekks> Wie genau scannst du denn?
<markus_>  nmap -O -sV -sC 192.168.1.102
<markus_> oserkennung, scripts + version fingerpringting ... sozusagen volle breitseite 
<bekks> Nur keinen vollständigen Portscan, oder?
<markus_> nope
<markus_> sollten die standardports von nmap sein
<bekks> Dann gibts da auch nicht so viel zu detektieren.
<markus_> mit -p1-65535 erkennt er auch nicht mehr 
<markus_> -sS und -sT lassen snort auch kalt...
<bekks> Probier doch mal -A full statt -A console.
<markus_> bekks: was sind den in den repos für regeln dabei?
<bekks> Guck doch ins config file.
<markus_> soll ich da besser mal die von snort.org laden?
<bekks> Da stehen die ja drin.
<bekks> Musst du selbst entscheiden, welche Regeln du haben willst.
<markus_> dachte nur es kann an den regeln liegen
<markus_> scan.rule is ja da und aktiviert in der conf-datei
<markus_> -A full hilft auch nicht
<markus_> kann scannen wie ich will snort checkt es nicht
<markus_> es läuft aber - bei irgendeiner anfrage auf port 68 hat es angeschlagen - war aber ein anderer pc im netzwerk und nicht der, der scannt
<bekks> Welche Regeln sind denn überhaupt definiert?
<markus_> auslieferungszustand der repos
<bekks> Welche Regeln sind denn überhaupt definiert?
<markus_> hast die oder soll ich die nopasten?
<bekks> Ich weiß nicht mal welches OS du da hast, also wirst du sie wohl nopasten müssen, idealerweise :)
<markus_> nur die .conf + scan.rules?
<markus_> 16.04.4
<markus_> scan.rules = https://nopaste.me/view/c471670b
<le_bot> Title: Untitled - Nopaste.me (at nopaste.me)
<bekks> Ich entdecke in den Regeln keinerlei Scanversuche die du da ausführst.
<bekks> Ergo wird Snort auch nicht anschlagen.
<markus_> hast eine funktionierende?
<bekks> Die, die du hast funktioniert auch.
<bekks> Nur nicht dafür, wofür du sie nutzen willst.
<markus_> schon kapiert... meinte ja ob du eine hast, die nmap-scans erkennt
<bekks> "nmap-scans" kann man nicht generisch erkennen. Dazu musst man schon wissen was genau du detektieren willst.
<bekks> Und aus genau dem Grund musst du deine Regeln auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
<markus_> was macht dann das in den regeln: msg:"SCAN nmap XMAS"
<bekks> Es erkennt einen XMAS Scan.
<markus_> was fehlt dann? die erkennung für -sS bzw. -sV bzw. -O
<markus_> wobei ich dachte, da sollten zeile 32 oder 35 anschalgen
<bekks> Da musst du Dir genau anschauen was der nmap Scan tut, und dann mit der Regel vergleichen von der Du glaubst dass sie zutreffen sollte.
<markus_> aber bei -sX schlägt auch nichts an...
<markus_> hast du eventuell funktionierende regeln? 
<bekks> Keine, die dein Szenario abdecken.
<bekks> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass Dir https://www.google.de/search?q=snort+nmap+rules weiterhilft ;)
<le_bot> Title: snort nmap rules - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<markus_> und welches szenario decken die ab bzw. welche art von nmap-scan?
<bekks> Vergiss den Gedanken an Copy&Paste. Deine Regeln müssen um wirksam irgendetwas zu tun auf dein spezielles Szenario zugeschnitten sein. Die wirst du selbst bauen müssen :)
<markus_> ich brauche es für ein beispiel - sonst nichts
<bekks> Dann kommst du mit obigem Link sicherlich weiter.
<markus_> eine regel die anschlägt und dann teste ich rum mit welchen optionen ich die austrickse, fertig
<markus_> in dem sinne spart mir copy&paste viel zeit
<bekks> Und bringt Dir leider nicht bei, wie die Scans, auf die die Regeln anschlagen, funktionieren.
<bekks> Was du versuchst, ist das wilde Probieren von Scanoptionen bis sich der Scan soweit ändert, dass irgendeine Regel nicht mehr anschlägt.
<markus_> das kann ich mir beibringen wenns mich interessiert
<markus_> ich hab keine zeit snort von der picke auf zu lernen - eigentlich ist es mir sogar sch***egal welches IDS
<bekks> Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück bei was auch immer du da versuchst.
<markus_> zeigen, dass man die austricken kann mit diversen optionen von nmap
<bekks> Und die nächste Regel kann man damit dann nicht austricksen. Also hast du nur deine Zeit verschwendet und nichts damit gezeigt.
<markus_> klar und mir egal
<bekks> Dann viel Glück.
<markus_> google hilft auch sehr viel... alert tcp any any -> any any (flags:S,12; msg:"SYN"; sid: 1231213;) gefunden und klappt nicht
<mark___> bekks: was ich weiters nicht checke, dass die xmas-scan regel nicht geht
<mark___> obwohl ich folgendes aktiviert habe: preprocessor sfportscan: proto  { all } memcap { 10000000 } sense_level { low }
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-18
<_Maik_> ist das open-xchange project noch unterstüzt ?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Aprikose> Installation ubuntu 16.04 LVM; LVM-Einrichtung OK; Fehlermeldung bei der Installation (USB-Stick): "Paket grub-efi-amd64-signed konnte nicht in /target/ installiert werden"
<Aprikose> ich sehe gerade, das in /dev/mapper/lukslvm keine Partitionstabelle angelegt ist. Wie richte ich die denn darin ein??
<deem> gar nicht
<deem> da gehört keine hin
<nagetier> Aprikose: Du hast einen Grund /boot vom LVM nicht zu separieren?
<ppq> Aprikose, wenn du sowieso LVM und LUKS verwendest, nutz doch einfach die automatische partitionierung des ubuntu-installers mit haken bei "verschlüsselung" o.ä., dann passiert das alles von selbst
<Aprikose> danke - ich probiers mal
<Aprikose> also /boot hatte ich auf sda1 eingerichtet; das LVM auf sda2
<Aprikose> wie lösche ich die "Partition" in /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root:232GB ?
<nagetier> Aprikose: Du solltest dich wirklich in LVM einarbeiten
<nagetier> Aprikose: vgremove
<Aprikose> danke
<nagetier> Aprikose: Du hast auch einen triftigen Grund LVM einzusetzen?
<Aprikose> Verschlüsselung und spätere Erweiterung 
<bekks> Für Verschlüsselung braucht man kein LVM.
<Aprikose> bekks, richtig, aber für die Erweiterungen mit zusätzlichen Platten schon
<Aprikose> ist denn generell LVM eher nicht zu empfehlen für einen Desktop-PC?
<bekks> LVM ist state of the art und sollte eigentlich immer verwendet werden.
<Aprikose> Die Neueinrichtung sieht etwas ungewohnt aus: paste.ubuntu.com/24407322
<bekks> Sieht völlig normal aus.
<deem> Aprikose: das is kein luks, wenn du das meinst
<Aprikose> Partition-1 als fat32? und was ist Partition-2 512MB .. naja da muss ich noch etwas Lektüre futtern zu LVM  :-)
<Aprikose> LUKS muss ich dann noch machen
<deem> das isn uefi. das is auch völlig normal
<bekks> Du weisst schon, dass du EFI hast, oder? :)
<Aprikose> ja
<bekks> Also brauchst du auch eine fat32 Partition.
<Aprikose> ah ja stimmt, das ist ja dann Windows kompatibel
<deem> m(
<bekks> Aprikose: Völliger Blödsinn.
<bekks> Das hat genau NICHTS mit Windows zu tun.
<bekks> UEFI braucht das, nicht Windows.
<deem> könnte aber daran liegen, dass uefi von ms mitentwickelt wurde *scnr* :D
<apollo13> hi, kann man im unity (16.04) die menubar aus der titelleiste wieder sauber raus bekommen?
<apollo13> stichwörter genügen, ich weiß allerdings nichtmal was die bezeichnung dafür ist ;)
<ppq> global menu oder so, iirc
<ppq> achso aus der titelleiste
<ppq> keine ahnung :)
<apollo13> joah also aus der window decoration raus
<apollo13> https://askubuntu.com/questions/785238/removing-global-menu-bar-ubuntu-16-04 mal probieren
<le_bot> Title: Removing global menu bar Ubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> apollo13, global menu war glaub ich das, wo das menü oben im panel der desktopumgebung ist
<ppq> wie bei mac
<apollo13> ne das hat geholfen, sieht wieder normal aus
<k1l_> das sollte man in den systemsettings  unter darstellung umstellen können
<apollo13> k1l_: da kannst leider nur einstellen, dass er entweder in der topbar oder in der titelleiste das macht
<apollo13> oder ich bin blind
<k1l_> ich glaube ich habe dein problem anders verstanden.
<apollo13> joah, hab grad rumgespielt
<apollo13> old-style bekommt man scheinbar nur hin wenn man das zeugs komplett removed
<_moep_> https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/854259070299021314/photo/1
<le_bot> Title: nixCraft auf Twitter: "Daughter: Dad, you know Binary Search Trees? Dad: Say no more. Dad: *later*nNow watch as I delete and rebalance! Daughter: DAD, NOOOOO! https://t.co/0MWDg8I1f0" (at twitter.com)
<tadeus1> Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit meinen MP3 Player den ich im Nautilus sichtbar machen möchte um Dateien zu überspielen. Das funktioniert leider nicht. Per lsusb wird was erkannt (Bus 001 Device 024: ID 066f:3770 SigmaTel, Inc.) und mein syslog sagt das hier https://pastebin.com/utkffEJM
<le_bot> Title: Apr 18 16:59:07 tadeus kernel: [ 357.742620] usb 1-11: new high-speed USB devic - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tadeus1> wird da jemand draus schlau?
<tadeus1>  hab noch nen anderen Übertragungsmodus gefunden, dann schmeist mir syslog sowas raus https://pastebin.com/xqvrHufu
<le_bot> Title: Apr 18 17:05:42 tadeus kernel: [ 752.765085] usb 1-11: Manufacturer: Philips A - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-19
<pLaTo0n> moin
<xmedi> huhu   16,10>17,04 update     Virtaulbox Vms laufen nicht mehr .sudo  /sbin/vboxconfig ausgeführt  gleiche fehler 
<xmedi> vorher lief virtualbox einwandfrei 
<dadrc> `lsmod | grep vbox` in 'nem Pastebin, bitte
<xmedi> wie bekommt ich das wieder zum laufen ?  danke für eure hilfe 
<dadrc> und `apt-cache policy virtualbox` auch
<xmedi> <dadrc>  das in terminal eingeben ?  sudo lsmod | grep vbox    
<xmedi> ?
<k1l> sudo lsmod | grep vbox | nc termbin.com 9999
<dadrc> geht auch ohne sudo
<k1l> mach mal das in einem terminal und zeig die url, die der ausspuckt
<dadrc> aber ja, sonst genau das.
<xmedi> Use netcat.
<xmedi> gibt das aus 
<xmedi> Use netcat.
<k1l> dann gibts kein vbox module
<xmedi> jo 
<xmedi> soll kernel module installen 
<k1l> ist "linux-generic" installiert?
<xmedi> keine ahnung ging aber vorher alles 
<k1l> apt policy linux-generic virtualbox | nc termbin.com 9999
<xmedi> http://termbin.com/hm1b
<k1l> welche virtualbox ist denn installiert? nicht die von ubuntu
<k1l> bin mal afk, aber da liegt der hund begraben
<dadrc> xmedi: wo hast du denn deine virtualbox her?
<xmedi> Version 5.1.12 r112440 (Qt5.7.1)
<dadrc> Ja, aber wie kommt die auf dein System?
<dadrc> Anscheinend hast du sie nicht über die üblichen Pakete installiert
<xmedi> virtualbox . rg 
<xmedi> virtualbox . org 
<xmedi> ne 
<xmedi> da hagt es bei mir. richtig zu installen 
<xmedi> was mus ich eingeben in terminal das die pakete re oder installt werden   
<xmedi> sudo apt-get installl ......???
<dadrc> mom
<dadrc> normalerweise genau so, aber dazu musst du wissen, wie dein virtualbox-paket heißt
<dadrc> anscheinend nicht virtualbox ^^"
<dadrc> ah, hier... ist bei dir virtualbox-5.1 installiert?
<xmedi> ja
<dadrc> gut. weg damit.
<dadrc> apt remove virtualbox-5.1
<xmedi> aber ich hab shnappschüsse  die ich brauc h 
<deem> was ist denn an den paketen von oracle auszusetzen?
<dadrc> deem: das dkms funktioniert nicht ordentlich, man muss nach jedem kernelupdate die module von hand bauen
<dadrc> das kann man machen, wenn unbedingt die allerallerneuste version haben muss, sonst halt ich es für unsinnig
<deem> aber nur unter 17.04? ich hab hier mit 16.10 keine probleme
<dadrc> bei 16.04 hab ich das auch
<dadrc> xmedi: wir deinstallieren nur das programm, nicht deine VMs
<dadrc> danach `sudo apt install virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-ext-pack virtualbox-qt`
<xmedi> https://pastebin.com/KRyy5Xgj
<le_bot> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> bleh, kaputter scheiß.
<dadrc> hast du virtualbox noch laufen?
<dadrc> Alle VBox-Fenster zu und `sudo service virtualbox stop`
<xmedi> ja 
<xmedi> istallt grad 
<dadrc> Wie, du hast gerade einen Installer laufen?
<xmedi> ja das 
<xmedi> danach `sudo apt install virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-ext-pack virtualbox-qt`
<xmedi> ist fertig
<xmedi> [13:45] <dadrc> bei 16.04 hab ich das auch  
<xmedi> ist immer bei den 04 versionen  das man die kernel-module von hand einfügen musss   
<xmedi> und jedes jahr fängt das das grosse raten an 
<xmedi> ok weiter ?
<xmedi> juhu es tut  :) danke jungs 
<dadrc> na, wunderbar.
<dadrc> sollte jetzt auch kernelupdates und so überstehen
<xmedi> hab aber noch eine frage. wenn ich ein 2ten rechner-system aufsetze 
<xmedi> gibt es eine methode mein virtaulx  maschienen sicher aufs andere system zu übertragen ?
<koegs> xmedi: einfach den ordner kopieren
<koegs> xmedi: du kannst natürlich auch die VM über die Virtualbox-GUI "exportieren", aber eigentlich reicht es den "Virtualbox VMs"-Ordner zu kopieren
<xmedi> hmm ich hab immer probleme gehabt wenn ich ubuntu auf das bestehende system neu installt hab 
<xmedi> Virtualbox-GUI "exportieren"  
<xmedi> das klingt gut 
<koegs> ich kopier immer einfach die Ordner, das klappt immer, sogar zwischen $linux und windows
<xmedi> danke kopieren kenn ich schon  hatte nur probleme mit 
<xmedi> snapshots die danach dazu kamen wurden nicht erkannt usw. 
<xmedi> @ll aber danke erstmal 
<xmedi> cu
<ceegee> hallo
<veryhappy> Hi Leute, ich komme an einem Schritt nach meiner Ubuntu installation nicht zurecht. Ich habe Ubuntu 16.04.2 x64 Minimalinstallation installiert und die standard sysstem utilities aus dem tasksel Schritt auch deaktiviert. Nun habe ich nach der Installation gemerkt, dasss ich nur das loopback device angezeigt bekomme, lspci zeigt mir beide Adapter meines Notebooks an (LAN und WLAN), was kkann ich jetzt machen, um weiter zu kommen und m
<veryhappy> ein Internet zu aktivieren? ;) Danke schon mal.
<mrkramps> kabel anstecken?
<veryhappy> Nein mrkramps bitte erst lesen und keine stupiden Kommentare bitte, danke
<ppq> veryhappy, sudo apt install ubuntu-minimal
<ppq> das sollte alles nötige für netzwerk mitbringen
<veryhappy> Ich komme ja nicht rein, ich habe nur das loopback deviced
<ppq> naja, die schnittstelle ist halt nicht konfiguriert
<ppq> automatisch tut sie das nur mit zb. network-manager
<ppq> wenn du den nicht installieren willst, kannst du sie manuell konfigurieren
<mrkramps> seit wann?
<veryhappy> naja lshw ist nicht mitinstalliert, ich habe ein sehr schlankes system, aber ich brauche auch jetzt erstmal internet um neue pakete zu installieren
<veryhappy_> muss ich erstmal ein modul laden mit insmod oder wie komme ich da jetzt weiter?
<mrkramps> normalerweise wird das automatisch konfiguriert bei der installation
<mrkramps> deswegen mein kommentar mit dem kabel
<ppq> nein, du musst einfach nur das netzwerk konfigurieren, zb per /etc/network/interfaces
<veryhappy_> naja tut mir leid ich habe im irc schon so oft dumme kommentare bekommen, entschuldige
<veryhappy_> also mein kabel ist schon angesteckt gewesen, leider ist nichts passiert
<jokrebel> was genau ist der Grund mit minimalst zu beginnen und dann alles erst umständlich von Hand hinzubiegen?
<mrkramps> editier halt wie ppq sagt die /etc/network/interfaces
<mrkramps> auto eth0
<veryhappy_> Linux from Scratch ähnlich Ubuntu zu lernen
<mrkramps> ifacec eth0 inet dhcp
<mrkramps> *iface
<mrkramps> und netzwerkdienst einmal neu starten
<veryhappy_> muss ich da nicht besser enp3s0 eintragen?
<mrkramps> vielleicht
<mrkramps> hab das ewig nicht mehr gemacht
<veryhappy_> und dann service network-manager restart oder eher /etc/init.d/network-manager restart?
<mrkramps> systemctl networking restart?
<veryhappy_> ok
<leszek> mrkramps: welche ubuntu version ?
<veryhappy_> 16.04.2
<leszek> ah veryhappy_ sry :) 
<leszek> hmm... 
<mrkramps> sollte also systemctl sein
<veryhappy_> ich  habe noch mit system level gelernt ;)
<mrkramps> service mag soagr noch klappen
<veryhappy_> früher gabs ja noch init level usw
<leszek> veryhappy_: also ein normales ifconfig zeigt dir nur loopback ?
<veryhappy_> richtig, ifconfig und ifconfig -a
<leszek> uff also ifconfig -a zeigt auch keine Geräte an ? 
<leszek> sehr seltsam
<veryhappy_> nur loopback
<mrkramps> leszek, man kann das konfigurieren der netzwerkschnitstelle im installer überspringen
<mrkramps> dann mag sowas passieren
<mrkramps> oder halt treiberproblem und netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt
<leszek> echt ? Ich dachte die tauchen auf, wenn das modul geladen ist
<veryhappy_> naja mrkramps während der installation war das netzwerkdevice enp3s0 konfiguriert.
<leszek> veryhappy_: ich vermute mal dass die module nicht geladen sind. Was sagt den lsmod ? bzw. lspci -nn dazu ?
<mrkramps> aber in der minimal-installation ist network-manager nicht dabei oder?
<ppq> nein
<veryhappy_> moment leute, ganz kurz bitte
<leszek> lspci -nnk natürlich
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-minimal
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package ubuntu-minimal in xenial (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<leszek> mrkramps: vollkommen egal network-manager hat damit nix zu tun
<jokrebel> was genau ist der Grund mit minimalst zu beginnen und dann alles erst umständlich von Hand hinzubiegen?
<ppq> wenn das ganze zeug da installiert ist, muss es gehen
<ppq> zur not halt woanders runterladen und mit stick o.ä. installieren. kann man auch automatisieren, von einem anderen ubuntu aus
<ppq> aber einfach mal checken, ob ubuntu-minimal schon installiert ist, ist auch ne gute idee ;)
<veryhappy_> es gibt leute wie mich, die als kleiner junge von ihrem cousin ne knoppix cd bekommen haben, aber linux auch mal richtig verstehen wollten und bisher noch eine 6000kbit internetverbindung haben, die zu langsam für alle src sind um linux from scratch durchzuführen, ubuntu minimal ist da einfacher zu bewerkstelligen
<veryhappy_> ich brauche ja für 67 gb gta 5 in steam 4 tage
<veryhappy_> für den download ;)
<leszek> ja das ist hart. Für solche Nutzer gabs vor ein paar Jahren noch Debian Heft DVDs mit dem ganzen Archiv auf einer zwei seitigen DVD
<mrkramps> leszek, heute kann man solche datenträger immerhin noch bestellen
<veryhappy_> nur zur anmerkung ich bin heute 29 jahre alt und naja jetzt hat das halt mal ergeben mit dem linux lernen
<veryhappy_> moment
<leszek> veryhappy_: wie hast du es denn installiert ? 
<veryhappy_> naja so langsam ist die inet verbindung nicht, über iso image auf nem usbstick mittel diskdump
<veryhappy_> also lspci -nnk zeigt mir ethernet und wlan an
<veryhappy_> muss nochmal kurz away
<veryhappy_> wieder da
<veryhappy_> ich weiß auch nicht, warum die verbindung meines netbooks ab und zu verloren geht
<veryhappy_> ich habe hier mehrere rechner, mein ubunturechner über den ich jetzt spreche ist mein notebook
<mrkramps> welche verschlüsselung ist in deinem router eingestellt?
<veryhappy> mrkramps, meinst du jetzt für wlan?
<mrkramps> oder ist dein notebook über kabel dran?
<veryhappy> ja kabel
<mrkramps> dann liegt es schonmal nicht am wlan
<veryhappy> richtig ;)
<veryhappy> da ich jetzt keine lust habe alle module die geladen sind hier abzutippen, welche module müssten für netzwerk geladen sein?
<rsx> was zeigt ls /sys/class/net
<mrkramps> veryhappy, steht denn bei dir kein kernel modul bei ethernet? also in der ausgabe von lspci -nnk?
<veryhappy> moment
<veryhappy> ich arbeite erstmal beide befehle ab
<veryhappy> ls /sys/class/net zeigt "lo"
<mrkramps> ist ja auch nur lo konfiguriert
<veryhappy> lspci -nnk zeigt 03:00.0 Ethernet controller -> kein Kernel module
<rsx> d.h. nur Treiber für loopback geladen
<veryhappy> also insmod /lib/...
<mrkramps> veryhappy, welcher ethernet controller?
<veryhappy> Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x
<mrkramps> veryhappy, müsste modul alx sein
<veryhappy> ich schaue mal
<veryhappy> also unter /lib/modules/4.8.0-36-generic/kernel/net müsste ich schonmal richtig sein
<mrkramps> sudo modprobe alx
<mrkramps> und gut is
<veryhappy> achso der lädt das selber mit namen? ok
<veryhappy> tja schade
<veryhappy> module alx nicht gefunden
<mrkramps> hm hm
<rsx> find /lib/modules -iname "*alx*"
<veryhappy> bringt leider auch keine treffer
<mrkramps> evtl. bin ich da beim namen auch falsch … ich stochere im moment noch im netz rum
<veryhappy> moment
<mrkramps> könnte auch atl1c sein
<mrkramps> nope, der alx sollte da sein
<mrkramps> ah ja, im paket linux-image-extra =D
<mrkramps> lass mich raten … das feht dir noch, veryhappy?
<veryhappy> nein müsste schon alx sein, stand jetzt hier auch bei mir
<veryhappy> ich schaue mal
<veryhappy> ich habe linux-image-4.8.0-36-generic installiert
<veryhappy> war das ein fehler?
<mrkramps> nein, das andere paket ist halt ein "extra"
<veryhappy> hätte ich eher das linux-image-extra benutzen sollen??
<veryhappy> ok
<mrkramps> das ist nur eine erweiterung
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> also muss ich jetzt versuchen, per usb stick das alx modul zu downloaden und zu kopieren
<veryhappy> auf mein notebook
<mrkramps> noe, hol dir halt das ganze paket
<veryhappy> das linux-image-extra?
<mrkramps> und dessen abhängigkeiten
<rsx> in der passenden Kernelversion
<rsx> womit hast du installiert?
<veryhappy> mit nem usbstick
<veryhappy> da habe ich per diskdump die iso übertragen auf den usb stick
<rsx> ist deine sources.list noch ok?
<veryhappy> ich schaue mal moment
<rsx> Sprich probiere einfach mal nachinstallieren
<veryhappy> das muss ich ja auch mit vi machen
<veryhappy> oder less moment
<nick123> hallo, totale OT-Frage: für mich ist die washingtonpost.com nicht erreichbar. Am PC nicht und am Handy auch nicht, mag jemand von Euch versuchen?
<mrkramps> nick123 → #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrkramps> nick123 → #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mrkramps> sry
<nick123> Ah OK Danke
<veryhappy> also in der sources.list sind alle quellen aktiviert
<rsx> probiere mal apt install linux-image-extra-$(uname -r)
<mrkramps> rsx, was soll der mit der sources.lst wenn der kein internet hat?
<mrkramps> wir kämpfen ja mit der netzwerkkarte =D
<rsx> dort steht auch der usb stick drin
<veryhappy> naja der usb stick ist ja abgezogen ist ja nach der installation
<veryhappy> :D
<mrkramps> hm, stimmt … installationsmedium kann man ja auch nehmen
<veryhappy> moment mrkramps du bist genial
<mrkramps> das ist rsx's idee gewesen!!!
<mrkramps> allen dank an ihn
<rsx> noch haben wir's ja nicht
<veryhappy> mrkramps, finde ich auf dem usbstick das modul für die netzwerkkarte=
<mrkramps> veryhappy, hast du zufällig noch eine andere iso von 16.04?
<rsx> nein, einfach das paket installieren
<veryhappy> ja desktop
<mrkramps> beides 16.04.2?
<veryhappy> beide 16.04.2
<mrkramps> auf der desktop dvd ist das paket definitiv dabei
<veryhappy> nun moment mal, auf der serverversion auch
<mrkramps> einfach auf dem laptop iso einhängen und raussuchen, was du brauchst
<mrkramps> veryhappy, gut dann ist das noch einfacher
<veryhappy> wie hätte er sonst mein netzwerkdevice aktivieren sollen während der install?
<mrkramps> berechtigter einwand ;)
<veryhappy> ich  muss nur schauen ob ich da ein alx finde
<veryhappy> moment mal+
<rsx> alx wirst du nicht (direkt) finden, weil es in einem deb Paket drin ist
<rsx> das Paket installieren ist dir zu einfach?!
<veryhappy> nö
<veryhappy> ich muss bloß jetzt erstmal den usb stick finden
<veryhappy> :D weil er den mir nicht anzeigt
<veryhappy> ist das alles ein krampf :D
<rsx> nö Ubuntu
<rsx> du meinst der ist nicht gemountet?
<mrkramps> musste halt den stick erst einhängen
<rsx> dmesg zeigt dir Details
<veryhappy> ja klasse /dev/sda1..5
<veryhappy> kein /dev/sdb
<rsx> und dann mount ...
<jokrebel> veryhappy: Wenn man nicht "von unten" mit ner Minimaliso anfängt ist das natürlich alles wesentlich einfacher ;-)
<rsx> ich finde das gar icht so schlecht, da lernt man viel
<rsx> dauert halt
<rsx> *nicht*
<veryhappy> jokrebel, ich hatte schon mehr als man an seinen 2 händen abzählen kann an distributionen :D aber wie rum meinst du denn nicht von unten aufziehen?
<veryhappy> ich habe assembler gelernt, als ich c++ und c durchgelesen habe, um auch die grundlagen zu verstehen :D
<veryhappy> nun mache ich das ganze nochmal mit linux auf die unterste ebene zu gehen
<mrkramps> veryhappy, wenn du das alles so super kannst, warum bist du dann noch nicht fertig mit diesem alx da?
<jokrebel> Na ja - ne ganz normale Desktop- ode Server-ISO installieren. Und dann lieber das, was man meint nicht zu brauchen wieder entfernen ;-)
<veryhappy> mrkramps, ich kann assembler nicht linux ;) lesen
<veryhappy> :D
<jokrebel> veryhappy: Dann lüppt das auch aut-of-se-box
<veryhappy> ok usb 3-5
<veryhappy> cnmemory spaceloop 32gb
<veryhappy> nur warum kein /dev/sdb?
<veryhappy> nein es gibt nur /dev/sda1...5
<rsx> fdisk -l zeigt auch nix an?
<mrkramps> parted -l?
<veryhappy> ram1..15 und sda
<mrkramps> veryhappy, hast du mal 'nen anderen (bspw. fat32) stick zum gegenprüfen?
<veryhappy> mrkramps, parted: command not found
<rsx> hmm, war ja ISO per diskdump
<mrkramps> rsx, eigentlich ist das mit hybrid images aber kein thema
<veryhappy> wenn das hier alles nichts wird dann installiere ich nochmal drüber aber diesmal aktiviere ich die standard system utilities
<rsx> hmm, das überlege ich gerade
<mrkramps> veryhappy, minimal installieren ist gut, aber wenn schon mini.iso, dann bitte vollständig
<jokrebel> ...ooO( bei minimal ist halt einfach auch nicht viel software vorhanden ;-)
<veryhappy> naja mir wurde gesagt, kein problem einfach nachinstallieren
<veryhappy> aber ohne internet usw
<veryhappy> ziemlich dumm
<mrkramps> veryhappy, die neuinstallation dürfte dich etwa 30 minuten kosten
<veryhappy> oder ubuntu-minimal paket runterladen auf die windows partition packen
<jokrebel> geht schon - per Stick oder so; macht aber halt unnötig Schmerzen 
<veryhappy> windows einhängen und von linux aus installieren
<mrkramps> und die partitionierung kannste ja einfach direkt verwenden
<veryhappy> ist nen dual boot
<rsx> du kannst das paket auf einem anderen Rechner holen, dann auf usb stick usw.
<veryhappy> rsx das geht ja nicht, der wird ja nicht erkannt :D
<veryhappy> also schon per dmesg aber nicht eingehängt :D
<rsx> mit einem anderen z.B.
<rsx> einhängen must du ihn selbst mit mount
<rsx> z.B. mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jokrebel> falls die Treiber fürs Dateisystem vorhanden sind ...
<veryhappy> rsx: was habe ich gerade geschrieben? ich habe nur /dev/sda1...5 kein sdb
<rsx> aber wenn du den nicht mit fdisk siehst...
<rsx> eben
<rsx> daher anderen stick nehmen
<veryhappy> nö, ich boote jetzt auf windows und lege in c: einfach das paket
<veryhappy> dann von linux aus das paket mounten und installieren
<veryhappy> da fehlt auch ja ntfs unter /lib
<veryhappy> das geht doch wohl zu weit :D
<veryhappy> ich glaube ich installiere jetzt nochmal minimal aber diesmal mit standard system utilities :D
<mrkramps> die alleine werden es nicht reißen
<veryhappy> nein?
<veryhappy> also doch besser normale serverversion?
<veryhappy> das ist zumindest das einfachste minimale
<veryhappy> mrkramps, ich installiere jetzt die serverversion 16.04.2
<mrkramps> kannst du auch machen
<veryhappy> danke trotzdem für alle versuche und denkanstöße
<veryhappy> und minimal wirds nicht reißen??
<veryhappy> also mit den standard system utilities
<mrkramps> veryhappy, in den utilities ist halt der netzwerkkartentreiber nicht mit drin
<veryhappy> naja ok
<veryhappy> gut dann halt wieder die serverversion
<veryhappy> danke
<veryhappy> ;) schönen abend noch, wenn ich nochmal probleme habe, komme ich wieder ;) danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-20
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ShiroNeko> Morgen, ich wüsste gerne ob es möglich ist in einer apache config mehr als ein Cert zu hinterlegen, sodass example.com und blafoo.org nicht in getrennte configs müssen
<NTQ> Ich baue mir demnächst ein kleines NAS. Was meint ihr ist besser: Ein RAID5 mit mdadm und dann zfs drauf oder gleich ein RAIDZ mit zfs erstellen?
<dadrc> Wenn ZFS, dann komplett. Aber frag mal drüben: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, das ist keine so richtige Supportfrage
<NTQ> Ja, scheiße. Falscher Tab. Sorry
<dadrc> Kein Ding
<satanist> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit mit apt-pinning die priorität der instalierten version zu ändern?
<ppq> satanist, moin, ja, genau dazu ist pinning da
<satanist> ja aber wie referenzier ich die instalierte version und nur diese?
<ppq> satanist, wenn das paket aber sowieso aus einem dritt-repo kommt, ist es eleganter, einfach das repo zu deaktivieren nach der installation.
<ppq> satanist, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning/#Pinning-per-Version
<le_bot> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<satanist> ich will aber später enfach up und downgraden
<satanist> ohne die config anpassen zu müssen
<satanist> also ich stelle ein problem fest/brauche die neue version und sage aptitude instal package=1.2
<satanist> und der pin soll jetzt auf diese version lauten
<DerRaiden> hat hier jemand ein notebook vom tuxedo computers?
<DerRaiden> sorry falsches fenster
<deem> satanist: lies den link von ppq. da steht genau drin, wie du ein paket auf einer festen version lässt
<satanist> ich will aber nicht eine versionsnummer in die config schreiben
<satanist> sondern ich will die version behalten die installiert ist
<satanist> aptitude hold funktioniert nicht, da es bei up/downgrades nicht persistent ist
<satanist> auserdem will ich das vorgehen bei up/downgrades so einfach wie möglich halten, damit man nichts vergisst
<deem> das wird alles ein wenig aufwendig sein
<deem> es gibt die "hold"-befehle für apt usw und wohl noch ein tool namens dselect
<deem> wenn du das paket aber danach aktualisieren willst, musst du das auf jedenfall wieder entfernen
<deem> egal auf welchem weg du das paket gepinnt hast
<satanist> gibt es kein "version now" oder so in der richtung
<satanist> version now ist es nicht, hab ich schon getestet
<deem> nicht für apt-pinning und auch für die anderen wäre mir das nicht bekannt
<deem> aber welchen unterschied macht das?
<Joe-GAMER> Ich habe jetzt einen Kernel für mein tablet kompiliert ist ein 3.0.8er und der funktioniert soweit brauch aber noch init um dann auch weiter starten zu können, kann ich dann Ubuntu drauf installieren?
<jokrebel> hört sich antik an der Kernel
<Joe-GAMER> Kann schon gut sein :D
<Joe-GAMER> Das ist ein Amlogic Meson6 Tablet, von Yifang
<jokrebel> Ich fürchte da wirst Du kein aktuelles Ubuntu zum laufen bekommen. Ist das ein ARM? 
<Joe-GAMER> Ja das ist ARMv7
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER: Da versuch es vielleicht noch in #ubuntu-arm weil meine Aussage eher nur eine Mutmaßung ist, als echtes Wissen
<Joe-GAMER> Auf jedenfall werde ich mich da an höhere Kernel hocharbeiten müssen, von 3.0.8 auf höhere Versionen, ist das ein Ding der Möglichkeit?
<Joe-GAMER> Das Problem mit dem Tablet ist das der Bootloader Quellcode im Kernel Quellcode irgendwo versteckt ist. 
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-21
<pLaTo0n> moin
<karlivoxi> hallo, wie kann ich in der bash die letzte ausgabe anzeigen lassen? 
<LetoThe2nd> karlivoxi: die letzte ausgabe *von*?
<karlivoxi> einem script das gelaufen ist
<LetoThe2nd> karlivoxi: gar nicht, wenn du die ausgabe nicht explozit weggespeichert hast (oder das script in irgendeiner art von umgebung läuft die das macht)
<karlivoxi> achso. wenn ich PROGAMM > DATEI mache, dann wird glaub ich alles gescpeichert? wenn ich aber nur die letzten Zeilen speichern will mache ich das wie?
<LetoThe2nd> karlivoxi: entweder erst alles speichern und dann gefiltert ausgeben (z.b. mit tail), oder direkt einreihen. müsste etwa so gehen: PROGRAMM | tail -n 20 > DATEI für 20 zeilen, ist jetzt aber spontan ungeprüft
<karlivoxi> danke, nicht was ich wollte aber immer hin eine Lösung
<LetoThe2nd> karlivoxi: du musst halt geistig unterscheiden zwischen der bash, die die befehle ausführt und dem terminalemulator, der ein/ausgaben vornimmt und anzeigt, wie zum beispiel gnome-terminal, terminator, etc.
<maredebianum> Moin, kann ich gnome-session das übermäßige loggen ins systemlog abstellen? Das nervt total, da man im systemlog nichts relevantes mehr erkennen kann wegen unwichtiger Meldungen
<maredebianum> Ach so, Ubuntu 16 LTS hier
<k1l> inwiefern übermäßig? 
<maredebianum> ca 2000 messages/h
<maredebianum>  länger als eine Stunde reicht das log nicht zurück, dann wird rotiert
<k1l> das klingt eher so als wenn was kaputt ist
<maredebianum> gnome kaputt?
<LetoThe2nd> was logt es denn?
<k1l> ja wenn der so viel da rein schreibt, dann ist da wohl was kaputt. das versucht er dir mitzuteilen und schreibt es immer und immer wieder ins log
<maredebianum> ist aber eher so Zeug, was sonst in der .xsession auftauchen würde, IIRC, und der log level scheint auf debug zu stehen
<Frickelpit> dann zeig doch mal die "uneichtigen Meldungen"
<maredebianum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24425396/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> caja? welches ubuntu ist das?
<maredebianum> u 16 LTS
<maredebianum> Ich hatte aber mal mate Desktop genutzt, das Tool ist daher
<maredebianum> Oder kann das mit einer kaputten gnome-extension zusammenhängen? Davon habe ich welche.
<maredebianum> BTW, weiß jemand einen gunktionierenden clipboardmanager für gnome3? clipit integriert sich nicht richtig und taucht in einem "notification Dings Bereich" unten links zum aufklappen auf, offensichtlich gibt es unter gnome3 keine "taskbar" Bumms mehr...
<sash_> maredebianum: Nach oben bekommst du die auch mit ner Extension. Top Icons Plus
<empedokles78> Wenn ich auf Alt-Gr drücke wird im Firefox immer das ganze Emailfeld markiert.
<empedokles78> Wie kann ich das ausschalten? Ubuntu LTS 16.04
<volker777> Guten Morgen, kann mir jemand zum Thema Jack bei ubuntu 17.04 weiterhelfen?
<volker777> Ich habe es schon in verschieden internationalen channeln probiert, aber da sich die Parteien zum Problem die Bälle hin und her spielen, komm ich leider nicht weiter. 
<nagetier> volker777: Hau die Frage raus.. :) Würde es versuchen, nutze hier allerdings Jack mit dem Repository von kxstudio
<nagetier> (was ich wärmstens empfehlen kann, auch wenn man nur die Konfiguration von Jack verwendet, und nicht die weiteren Pakete)
<volker777> Ich habe mit ardour5  unter 16.10 Projekte erstellt mit calf-plugins. Unter 16.04 und 16.10 hatte ich keine Problem. Bei 17.04 kann ich die Projekte nur im abgesichterten Modus laden. Sonst wird es nicht geladen. Lade ich die Plugins von calf nach stürtzt Ardour ab. 
<volker777> Ich habe bisher nur von Ardour und calf ne Antwort, das es vermutlich an Jack im 17.04 liegt
<nagetier> volker777: Du bist uf 17.04 durch Upgraden gelangt?
<nagetier> *auf
<volker777> ich habe beides probiert
<nagetier> Also auch neu installiert?
<volker777> ich habe Ardour und calf und sogar jack dann mal selber gebaut
<volker777> ja auch 17.04 neu installiert
<volker777> und dann erst mit dem mitgelieferten getestet
<nagetier> volker777: Mit "abgesichterten Modus" meinst du den von Ardour selber?
<volker777> danach selbst kompeliert
<volker777> immer der gleiche Fehler
<volker777> ja Ardour selber im abgesicherten Modus
<nagetier> volker777: Ein neues Projekt mit Calf-PlugIns hattest du auch versucht?
<volker777> für ardour habe ich auch ein buildscript gebaut was ich dann ab und an ändere wenn mal neue Abhängigkeiten kommen..
<volker777> Ja habe ich probiert
<volker777> neues Projekt 
<nagetier> Ich hoffe du hattest tiefgreifende Gründe auf solch einer Maschine LTS zu verlassen :)
<volker777> dann was aufgenommen und calf 8-Band eq rein
<volker777> wutsch weg
<nagetier> mich würde das ja irre machen..
<nagetier> volker777: kxstudio ist dir bekannt?
<nagetier> Da du derzeit eh am basteln bist, würde ich versuchen das PPA in 17.04 einzubinden und dann mal zu schauen
<empedokles78> Wenn ich auf Alt-Gr drücke wird im Firefox immer das ganze Emailfeld markiert. Wie kann ich das ausschalten? Ubuntu LTS 16.04
<nagetier> volker777: Auch hättest du damit einen sehr guten Kanal hier auf #freenode
<volker777> ich hatte das gestern mal gemacht. welche Pakete soll ich von kxstudio nehmen? weil komptett ist scheiße das 
<volker777> sorry nicht so gut
<volker777> der realtime-kernel von Ubuntu-studio läuft nur bei mir besser als der von kxstudio 
<volker777> der von kxstudio und  arch-linux hakelt bei mir
<volker777> nagetier: ich bin im Moment nicht am basteln. im Moment läuft 16.10 :-D
<nagetier> volker777: Das läuft hier auf zwei Maschinen unter 16.04 alles wunderbar. Ich glaube die Pakete kxstudio-repos-gcc5 und kxstudio-desktop sollten ausreichen, um zumindest JACK und die kxstudio-Werkzeuge eingerichtet zu haben
<nagetier> volker777: Ich würde es einfach mal versuchen, wenn die Zeit vorhanden ist. Normales Ubuntu, kleine aber nützliche Oberfläche, darauf kxstudio
<volker777> nagetier: Mich würde ja mal brennend interessieren, was sich da so verbogen hat, das 17.04 diese Probleme macht. die Repos hatte ich gestern schon unter 17.04 hinzugefügt und update laufen lassen
<volker777> normales ubuntu?
<nagetier> volker777: Ja, kein -Studio
<nagetier> volker777: Du willst die Werkzeuge von kx, glaube mir :)
<nagetier> volker777: Guck dir bitte Cadence, Carla(!) und Claudia an
<volker777> ich finde kx schon gut nur der Kernel wie gesagt, Dich würde das auch ankotzen wenn du alle 2 Minuten ein kurzes einfieren hast. 
<leszek> volker777: du musst den doch nicht verwenden
<volker777> Carla finde ich fast optimal
<nagetier> volker777: Ist hier alles stabil, und was leszek sagt
<nagetier> JACK läuft auch ohne RT-Kernel realtime
<volker777> Ich probiere das mal aus 
<volker777> ach bei 20 Spuren merkst Du wo der Unterschied liegt  :-D
<nagetier> volker777: Meine derzeitige Ausgabe von Cadence : http://i.imgur.com/DNJsshJ.png
<nagetier> Die Xruns sind übel, ja..
<volker777> naja die merkt man eventuell kaum wenn sie gut verteilt sind :-D
<nagetier> volker777: Liegt hier an der HW, die ist zu schwachbrüstig
<nagetier> Auch läuft auf dem Rechner zu viel nebenbei
<volker777> xubuntu oder soll ich gleich Mint ;-) nehmen :-D
<nagetier> volker777: Ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, setze hier auch kein 17.04 ein
<volker777> nu ich habe ja einen i7 da gehts
<nagetier> volker777: pfui, Mint wäre in dem Fall eine ganz falsche Entscheidung (auch wenn es sonst evtl. welcher geben sollte)
<volker777> das war ja auch prvoziert :-D
<nagetier> und vom mir ehrlich und nicht voreingenommen)
<volker777> trotzdem erst mal vielen Dank
<leszek> lubuntu gibts ja auch noch :)
<nagetier> Xfce finde ich schon optimal
<nagetier> Das vorgeschlagene KDE mindestens unnötig
<leszek> jedem das seine. Ich genieße mein plasma :)
<nagetier> Jo
<nagetier> ill mir das ja auch mal wieder ansehen ;)
<leszek> und es gibt ja soviele wunderbare schöne desktops überall, man kann sich kaum entscheiden was man nehmen soll
<leszek> e21 fällt mir z.B. auch noch ein, das hier auf nem anderen laptop läuft
<volker777> plasma kannst Du aber bei Ardour sehr schnell vergessen
<volker777> die kommen sich im Arbeitsspeicher schon ins Gehege
<leszek> kommt auf den arbeitsspeicher an. Aber ich denke die 100-150MB die Plasma braucht sollten da keine Stolperstein sein
<nagetier> Noch hoffe ich ja da war etwas tiefgreifenderes mit gemeint als lächerliche paar MB zu verlieren :)
<leszek> :P
<volker777> ach das war blutiges Halbwissen  von mir :-X:-/
<nagetier> Ich mag deine Einsichtigkeit.. :) *jetzt aber genug OT*
<volker777> empedokles78:  Du drückst nur Alt-Gr ?
<empedokles78> volker777, ja.
<empedokles78> Alt-Gr wird bei uns benötigt um ein @ zu erzeugen.
<volker777> empedokles78: Hast Du mal einen neuen Tab aufgemacht und about:config eingegeben?
<volker777> empedokles78: Beachte die Sicherheitsinfo
<volker777> empedokles78: Dann such mal nach alt (im Suchfeld ) und schau Dir an was Du gelistet bekommst
<volker777> empedokles78: Hast Du was gefunden ?
<empedokles78> volker777, nein, da werde ich nicht schlau draus: http://imgur.com/ESicnFe
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<volker777> empedokles78: Wenn dort nichts verstellt ist, stellt sich noch die Frage ob Du das Problem  z.B. in Thunderbird auch hast, und du vielleicht ein falsches Tastatur-Layout geladen hast
<empedokles78> Thunderbird verwende ich nicht.
<empedokles78> Ich verwende nur webmail.
<volker777> empedokles78: oder ob Du noch das Sprachpaket nachinstallieren musst
<empedokles78> Was soll ich nachschauen?
<volker777> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Installation › Firefox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> meines wissens benutze ich die vorinstallierte version von firefox.
<volker777> Ja bei manchen Installationen musst Du das Sprachpaket nachinstalieren
<volker777> Ist Dein Firefox noch auf englisch ? oder sind die Menüeinträge auf Deutsch
<empedokles78> Auf Deutsch ja. Ich bin aber aus der Schweiz.
<empedokles78> Was vielleicht wegen dem Tastaturlayout eine Rolle spiele könnte?
<volker777> welchen Desktop benutzt Du?
<empedokles78> Standard, Unity heisst er glaub.
<ShiroNeko> hi, hab ein kleines problem mit mariadb und den open_files_limit. egal was ich in die /etc/mysql/my.cnf eintrage, das open_files_limit steht permanent auf 16384. jemand eine idee warum?
<volker777> empedokles78: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<le_bot> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<volker777> empedokles78: HAst Du das mal abgearbeitet?
<volker777> Ich muss mal kurz die die Xubuntu CD starten ;-)
<empedokles78> volker777, Nein, unter Sprache ist Deutsch (Deutschland), English (United Kingdom) und English
<empedokles78> Unter "Regionale Formate" Deutsch (Schweiz)
<empedokles78> Scheint mir korrekt.
<volker777> empedokles78: So wieder da 
<volker777> empedokles78: Dein Problem lösen?
<volker777> empedokles78: Konntest Du Dein Problem lösen?
<k1l> empedokles78: und wie die letzten 20 male: hast du mal mit einem sauberen firefox profil probiert? ich kann das hier nicht nachstellen. 
<volker777> Vielen Dank an nagetier und leszek für die tolle Unterstützung. Es lief zwar ein bischen ander mit den KXStudio Repos hinzufügen, aber immerhin es läuft jetzt :-)
<leszek> :)
<nagetier> volker777: Innerhalb von KXStudio?
<volker777> wollte noch was zu carla fragen. wie bekomme ich das hin das carla die Regler-Events meines midikeyboards an zB. u-he Software-Synthesitzer weiterleitet.
<volker777> ich habe xubuntu installiert und da die Repos eingebunden
<nagetier> Schön, in 17.04?
<volker777> dann aber den linux-lowlatency von ubuntu-studio
<volker777> jup 17.04
<nagetier> volker777: Fragen zu Programmen die sich in KXStudio befinden sind wohl sehr oft besser in #kxstudio hier auf Freenode aufgehoben
<volker777> nagetier: sorry da hast Du uneigeschränkt recht :-$
<nagetier> volker777: Aber dazu würde ich mir die Einstellungen in Cadence qenauer ansehen
<nagetier> *genauer..
<dreamon> Kann man noch ein 10.04 auf 12.04 auf 16.04 upgrade? Oder ist das gar nicht mehr möglich?
<koegs> neuinstallation ist wahrscheinlich schneller
<sash_> Neuinstallation würde ich empfehlen.
<koegs> vor allem wäre es 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<Lengsdorfer> ja. wenn man den gesamten home ordner sichert und bei der Neuinstallation als /home einbindet hat man auch recht wenig Einrichtungsaufwand
<dreamon> Hmm.. gehen die configs echt noch, oder hole ich mir das Konfigurationswahnsinn ins Haus? Da ist noch gnome2 und dieser 3d Desktop drauf, weiß den namen gerade nicht mehr.
<Tuor> dreamon, Unity 7
<dreamon> Wenn ich home sichere und komplett neu installiere, dann das home (gleicher user) drüber kopiere?
<dreamon> nee.compiz? kann das sein
<dreamon> Das Würfelzeug
<dreamon> Würde jetzt XFCE draufmachen. Ist ja ähnlich
<Lengsdorfer> ne, /home als sep. Partition einrichten und dann auch gleichnamigen User anlegen
<Lengsdorfer> das klappt natürlich nicht mit allem aber zB die thunderbird konten braucht man schonmal nicht neu machen
<Tuor> dreamon, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/ ist der Standard. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/ Compiz ￼ "ist ein Composite- und Fenstermanager". Wenn du von einem Desktop redest gehe ich von Einer Desktop Umgebung aus. Aber wie auch immer, ja Unity verwendet Compiz.
<le_bot> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> sash_, Würde es denn gehen auf 12.04 zu upgraden? Was müsste ich machen damit er es mir anbietet?
<dreamon> Tuor, 10.04 hatte noch kein Unity! Da gabs noch gnome2.x da war die Welt noch in Ordnung ;)
<Tuor> dreamon, ich weis. Du hast nach dem 3D Desktop gefragt.
<Tuor> Wie auch immer lassen wirs. Ist ja eigendlich egal.
<empedokles78> volker777, nein, konnte ich nicht.
<empedokles78> k1l, was ist ein sauberes firefoxprofil?
<k1l> empedokles78: ohne plugins und ohne sonstige altlasten
<empedokles78> k1l, du meinst ich soll firefox löschen und neu installieren, plugins habe ich eigentlich nicht gross: Shockwave Flash und OpenH264.
<k1l> empedokles78: nein, mal mit einem neuen sauberen profil versuchen
<empedokles78> k1l, verstehe immer noch nicht, was das ist. der privatemodus?
<k1l> weil das mit dem alt-gr drücken für das @ ist .de standard und andere haben das nicht
<k1l> firefox -p
<empedokles78> und jetzt default auswählen?
<k1l> nein, neues erstellen, das testen
<empedokles78> Im neuen scheint das nicht zu sein.
<empedokles78> Und nun?
<k1l> dann ist das irgendwas in deinem alten profil
<empedokles78> Kann ich es löschen?
<k1l> also ein plugin oder eine einstellung.
<empedokles78> addons habe ich noch ein paar: adblock, ghostery, disconnect
<volker777> empedokles78: Ich lösche beim firefox wenn garnichts mehr geht den .mozilla Ordner , bzw. falls ich meine noch etwas daraus zu brauchen benenne ich den um
<volker777> empedokles78: Dann sind aber alle pesönlichen Einstelluneg und plugins weg und müssen neu zusammengesucht werden
<empedokles78> volker777, nicht ideal.
<empedokles78> was sind die Ubuntu modifications (die man nicht löschen kann)?
<NTQ> Kann man innerhalb einer Shell herausfinden von welcher IP man gerade eingeloggt ist? Zum Beispiel zeigen "last", "who" oder "w" das ja an, aber ich bräuchte das bash-skript-kompatibel vom gerade aktiven User.
<volker777> empedokles78: Deine Lesezeichen kannst Du ja separat sichern
<volker777> ifconfig
<koegs> NTQ: schneid es dir halt passend raus :)
<empedokles78> wie sichere ich meine lesezeichen alle?
<volker777> Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt .... das geht schon
<volker777> NTQ: aber da man damit ne menge Blödsinn machen kann solltest Du Dir das skript schon selber zusammenschreiben :-D
<NTQ> ifconfig bringt ja nichts, da sehe ich nur die IP des servers, auf dem ich mich befinde. Ich brauche quasi meine IP, von der aus ich mich mit dem Server verbinde.
<NTQ> koegs: Ja, vielleicht greppe ich ein bisschen rum. mal schauen, vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein
<volker777> empedokles78: Siehst Du dei Memüleiste ? mit den Einrägen :Datei, Bearbeiten  usw...  ?
<Frickelpit> NTQ: per SSH angemeldet?
<NTQ> Frickelpit: ja
<Frickelpit> Dann solltest du beim anmelden den last login sehen
<volker777> empedokles78: STRG+Umschalt+O
<volker777> empedokles78: Importieren/Sichern anklicken
<koegs> NTQ: grep, sed, awk, kriegt man doch bestimmt hin
<NTQ> ja, sicher. Ich hatte nur gehofft ihr kennt da wieder einen kleinen, aber feinen Befehl, der das direkt macht ;-)
<Frickelpit> ja, ssh ^^
<koegs> w
<koegs> die frage ist wie genau du es brauchst...
<NTQ> Ich hab hier ein Skript, mit dem man IPs bannen kann und ich will nur nicht, dass man da sich selbst sperren kann. etwas DAU-Kompatibilität eben.
<koegs> klingt nicht gut, wäre fail2ban nicht einfacher O.o
<Frickelpit> ein script, welches IPs bannt ist in den meisten Fällen eher doof
<NTQ> Das wird schon genutzt, aber die Chinaserver, die einfach nicht aufhören, banne ich permanent
<koegs> http://stuffphilwrites.com/2013/03/permanently-ban-repeat-offenders-fail2ban/
<le_bot> Title: Phil Hagen's Scratch Pad | Permanently Ban Repeat Offenders With fail2ban (UPDATED) (at stuffphilwrites.com)
<NTQ> koegs: Ja, das kenne ich, ich habe es aber nicht ans Laufen bekommen. Und mein Skript läuft jetzt auch schon lange gut.
<empedokles78> volker777, ja, die menuleiste von firefox habe ich.
<empedokles78> volker777, und gesichert habe ich auch -> json.tmp auf schreibtisch.
<volker777> was brauchst Du noch von deinem Firefox?
<empedokles78> hmm.. ich weiss nicht. die plugins adblock und disconnect brauche ich nicht oder?
<volker777> die kannst Du Dir ja mal aufschreiben
<empedokles78> volker777, deutsches wörterbuch (schweiz) ist noch unter wörterbüchern.
<volker777> empedokles78: Du solltest Dir in den Einstellungen unter SIcherheit Gespeicherte Zugangsdaten Deine Daten mal notieren
<empedokles78> ich habe diese option nicht aktiviert. (zugangsdaten für websites speichern.)
<empedokles78> master passwort auch nicht.
<volker777> empedokles78: die Wörterbücher kann man ja auch neu runterladen. Alles was sich nicht wieder herstellen lässt ist wichtig
<empedokles78> ein firefox-sync-konto habe ich.
<volker777> empedokles78:  Und die Zugangsdaten für das sync-Konto hast Du auch parat ? Dann solltest Du ja alles haben. Dann kannst Du wenn Du wilst den .mozilla Ordner löschen. Er wird neu angelegt beim nächsten Start von Firefox
<volker777> Aber nicht hauen wenn Du doch noch was brauchtest
<empedokles78> volker777, wo liegt dieser ordner?
<volker777> empedokules78:  Du musst die versteckten Dateien anzeigen lassen im Dateimanager
<volker777> empedokules78:   Die Versteckten Ordner fangen alle mit einem Punkt an und .mozilla liegt in Deinem Benutzerverzeichnis  also meinetwegen /home/empedokules78
<volker777> empedokules78:  /home/(benutzername)
<volker777> empedokules78:  /home/(benutzername)/.mozilla
<volker777> empedokules78: Hast Du es gefunden ? ich müsste nämlich gleich weg.....O:-)
<empedokles78> volker777, sorry, ja, ich habe ihn in den papierkorb geschoben. reicht das schon?
<empedokles78> dann hätte ich eine sicherungskopie.
<empedokles78> oder muss ich den papierkorb leeren, bevor ich wieder firefox starte?
<volker777> empedokles78: ne müsste schon passen
<empedokles78> volker777, okay, die lesezeichen habe ich auch importiert. bloss die miniicons sehe ich momentan nicht.
<volker777> empedokles78: miniicons?
<empedokles78> volker777, also die lesezeichen, die ich unter der broswerleiste angezeigt hatte.
<empedokles78> vermutlich nur eine einestellung irgendwo.
<volker777> empedokles78: rechte Maustaste in die Menüleiste dann kannst Du sie hinzufügen
<empedokles78> volker777, gefunden. vielen dank.
<empedokles78> was sind eigentlich Ubuntu Modifications?
<volker777> ) empedokles78: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/was-genau-macht-das-ubuntu-firefox-modificati/
<le_bot> Title: Was genau macht das "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" Add-on und wie deinstalliere ich es? › Programme › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<volker777> empedokles78: ich finde das allerdings ganz praktisch
<empedokles78> volker777, danke, scheint also sinnvoll zu sein.
<volker777> ) empedokles78:  vor allem nicht groß
<empedokles78> ich glaube fast, adblock war kürzlich mal negativ in der presse.
<koegs> ublock origin ist ne gute alternative
<volker777> So viel Glück ich bin dann mal weg nachdem mein eslbstkompiliertes Ardour, Muse, Qsampler, linuxsampler, calf ...... läuft vielen Dank noch mal für den tollen Support heute 
<empedokles78> volker777, vielen dank, bis bald.
<empedokles78> koegs, merci für den tipp, werde ich austesten.
<deem> wie bekomme ich denn automatisch eigene zertifikate installiert? wenn ich ein zertifikat nach /usr/share/ca-certificates packe und dann ein update-ca-certificates ausführe, wird das zertifikat nicht eingerichtet. Erst nach einem manuellen dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates und aktivierens des Zertifikats ist es verfügbar. Auf einem Server ist das eher unpraktisch, wenn man das Skripten möchte.
<leszek> deem: mal den Ordner /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/ ausprobiert ? 
<leszek> soweit ich weiß wird dann ein neues zertifikat mit sudo update-ca-certificates hinzugefügt, wenn es dort liegt
<deem> leszek: joa. damit geht's. danke dir :D
<deem> wenn es in /usr/share/ca-certificates liegt, muss man zwingend dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates ausführen, weil das nur Zertifikate aus /etc/ca-certificates.conf berücksichtigt. Außer es liegt unter /usr/local/share/ca-certificates, die werden immer hinzugefügt.
<Aprikose> wie kann ich in Ubuntu 16.04 Programme in das Systemtray integrieren - Stichwort Indikatoren ... Shutter/Taschenrechner/../ ?
<maredebianum> Aprikose: welcher Desktop? Und willst du die Programme selbst schreiben? Sonst bei Extensions gucken, z.B. https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Aprikose> maredebianum, Unity-Desktop - keine selbstgeschriebenen Programme, sondern Shutter/Taschenrechner/...
<maredebianum> Du willst sie mit Klick starten können? Versuch mal mit alt-Maustaste (rechts) auf der Leiste.
<Aprikose> maredebianum, das verstehe ich nicht. ich möchte Programme aus dem Systemtray starten; so, wie z.B. den ClassicMenuIndicator
<maredebianum> Wenn du ein Starticon machen willst, wie gesagt mal mit alt-klick probieren, wenn da was angezeigt werden soll, extensions. Nutze unity nicht, aber das Panel bei gnome abgeguckt...
<maredebianum> Gnome3 verbietet dir das, da braucht man wahrscheinlich wieder eine extra extension, um die Funktion zurückzuholen...
<Web-Kanotix239> hi
<egon1> sagt mal  ich interessiere mich für ubuntu hätta aber am liebsten einen KDE-Desktop
<maredebianum> kubuntu
<egon1> kann man das ändern, oder wäre es besser kubuntu zu installieren
<egon1> wie ist der support dort?
<maredebianum> du kannst auch einfach installieren, bei kubuntu ists halt default
<egon1> ist es schwierig das ubuntu auf kde zu wechseln?
<maredebianum> apt install kde, ausloggen einloggen
<egon1> gut))
<egon1> und als virtuales windowas via quemu?
<maredebianum> ich nahm immer virtualbox, aber geht sicher auch anders ;)
<jokrebel> maredebianum: Gibt es da nicht ein (besser passendes) Metapaket?
<Nicknack2> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem UbuntuGnome 17.04 Es bleibt beim booten hängen. Wenn ich es im SafeMode starte hängt es an dieser Stelle: https://www.pic-upload.de/view-33046515/IMG_20170421_184921.jpg.html
<le_bot> Title: Pic-Upload.de - IMG_20170421_184921.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<Nicknack2> Wie kann ich das lösen?
<k1l_> Nicknack2: was hast du vorher gemacht?
<Nicknack2> k1l_: die letzten paar mal hab ich nur den Browser benutzt, das letzte was ich installiert hab waren tools wie htop oder iftop
<Nicknack2> und ne ssh Verbindung zu nem Server hab ich letztes mal noch aufgebaut
<k1l_> kannste das grub menü sehen?
<Nicknack2> ja
<k1l_> teste mal mit einem älteren kernel
<Nicknack2> hab keinen
<Nicknack2> ich hab den PC erst vor kurzem neu eingerichtet
<k1l_> ist das ein normales ext4?
<Nicknack2> ja
<Nicknack2> mit parallelem win10
<k1l_> hast du einen ubuntu usb griffbereit?
<Nicknack2> nö aber ne dvd
<jokrebel> Nicknack2: Boote mal mit der
<k1l_> jo, ist ja vom resultat gleich. boote da mal in den live ubuntu desktop. da kannst du erstmal die ubuntu partition mit fsck teste ob sie fehler hat
<Nicknack2> k1l_: fsck frägt ob er die anzahl freier blöcke reparieren darf, weil die falsch ist
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> bist du sicher, dass die platte noch ok ist?
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch mal die SMART Werte anschaun
<Nicknack2> sicher bin ich mir nicht, das ist ne 1 Jahr alte samsung ssd
<Nicknack2> also der Kurztest smartctl -H /dev/sda bringt mir ein PASSED
<ppq> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/318263/error-mounting-exit-status-32-cant-mount-my-ext4-data-partition
<le_bot> Title: Error mounting, exit status 32, Can't mount my ext4 data partition - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<ppq> das liest sich so ähnlich wie dein fall, wenn auch nicht gleich
<ppq> jedenfalls auch "bad message" und linux vs. windows
<ppq> möglicherweise hat windows das dateisystem auf sda1 kaputtgemacht *vermut*
<Nicknack2> smartctl -a sieht auch gut aus, kein error count und keine bad blocks
<k1l_> systemd ist da sehr sehr zickig was partitionen angeht
<Nicknack2> also ich kann mein /dev/sda1 im live ubuntu mounten
<Nicknack2> wie finde ich raus ob mein dateisystem kaputt ist?
<k1l_> das macht fsck
<Nicknack2> hab jetzt nochmal normal gestartet jetzt läuft wieder alles normal
<Nicknack2> ?
<Nicknack2> mysteriös
<k1l_> ja, da scheint "irgendwas" die root partition zerfummelt zu haben
<Frickelpit> wie sehen die Einträge in deiner fstab aus?
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. ich habe hier ein ubuntu parallel zu einem win8.1 auf ner ssd installiert. Dazu musste ich vorher die win partition verkleinern, was auch gut geklappt hat. Dabei maulte das gparted, das die blockgröße der platte nicht stimmen würde. Auch die Installation klappte wunderbar, alles funktioniert, wie es soll. Ist das mit der Blockgröße schlimm oder bekannt?
<Nicknack3> Frickelpit, hier meine fstab https://pastebin.com/Hx88HFyv
<le_bot> Title: UUID=41b25363-f3f0-461e-8904-2bbb055a9cfd / ext4 errors=remount - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Nicknack3> geändert hab ich an der aber nix, die ist seit der Installation so
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, vielleicht meinte gparted, dass damit das alignment nicht für SSDs passt. das ist schon doof, weil dann immer zwei blöcke geschrieben werden müssen, wenn eigentlich einer ausreicht
<ppq> vielleicht besser erst mit gparted frisch partitionieren (ohne dateisysteme zu erstellen), dann windows installieren, dann ubuntu
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment/
<le_bot> Title: Alignment › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-22
<Tuxchen> hey
<Tuxchen> is anyone online?
<jokrebel> niemals
<Tuxchen> oh deutsch xD
<jokrebel> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Tuxchen> ok ubuntu-DE, übersehen
<Tuxchen> Ja schon klar, aber das war schon meine Frage ^^
<volker777> nagetier: mit dem Soundsystem habe ich jetzt dennoch ein Problem
<volker777> durch das Jack von kxstudio werden mir 32 Ausgänge generiert und auf keinem ist was zu hören.
<nagetier> volker777: alsamaxiker kontrollieren, dann cadence
<nagetier> -k
<nagetier> volker777: und natürlich die Anschlüsse in Claudia
<volker777> nagetier: Wie kommen die vielen outputs zustande?
<nagetier> volker777: Die werden nur vorsichtshalber erstellt, können aber beschränkt werden
<nagetier> volker777: Ebenfalls in cadence
<nagetier> volker777: Ich bin vorerst weg vom Rechner
<bekks> 10.04 ist seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Hui, DAS war mal ein Backlog-Lag :D
<volker777> naketier: habs es hinbekommen mit Cadence. Wenn man erst mal weis wo man suchen muss.......
<volker777> nagetier: sorry hatte mich vertippt
<tuxiano2> Hi, ich möchte eine Festplatte mit EFI-, Betriebsystem- und Datenpartition klonen. Leider ist die Originalplatte (HDD) größer als die neue Platte (SDD). 
<bekks> Dann scheidet klonen ja schonmal aus.
<tuxiano2> Ich habe bereits die Partitionen so verkleinert, dass sie auf die neuen Platte passen sollten, aber Clonezilla schein das nicht zu interessieren.
<bekks> Du kannst clonezilla verwenden, um die eigéntlichen Daten zu kopieren, auf angepasste Partitionen.
<bekks> Du musst die Partitionen dann natürlich auch einzeln kopieren.
<tuxiano2> ok, habs mir schon fast gedacht.
<tuxiano2> hatte gehofft, dass es eine elegantere Lösung gibt
<bekks> Das ist die elegante Lösung.
<tuxiano2> nun gut, dann mache ich mich mal ans Werk
<jokrebel> ich hörte mal, dass es eine eher ungute Idee sei eine HDD einfach auf ein SSD zu klonen
<bekks> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
<satanist> jokrebel: hast du da auch ne begründung für?
<jokrebel> glaub die Begründung dieser Behauptung/Bedenken war irgendwas mit "völlig andere Datenstruktur" "alignment" oder so
<satanist> lol
<bekks> Dann ist die Begründung völlig falsch, weil "alignment" und "Datenstruktur" nichts gemein haben.
<bekks> Das Alignment ist die eine Sache, und die Datenstruktur ist ja das, was man klonen will.
<jokrebel> bekks: Vielleicht hab ich die Stichwort der Begründung auch falsch in Erinnerung. 
<bekks> Um es kurz zu machen: es gibt keinen Grund der dagegenspricht eine HDD auf eine SSD zu klonen.
<bekks> Das Alignment kann man wenn man möchte anpassen, und fertig ist die Laube.
<jokrebel> gut zu wissen. Danke
<damian> hallo zusammen
<tomreyn> moin moin
<lahmer> Hi @ll
<lahmer> bekomme folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich meine virtualbox starte:
<lahmer> Die Ausführung der virtuellen Maschine kann zu dem unten beschriebenen Fehler führen. Sie können diese Meldung ignorieren, sollten aber angemessen reagieren, um diesen Fehler zu vermeiden.
<lahmer> details:
<lahmer> Cannot connect to the network interface 'enp2s0'. The virtual network card will appear to work but the guest will not be able to connect. Please choose a different network in the network settings.
<lahmer> 'enp2s0'.
<lahmer> network
<lahmer> vor 2 tagen lief alls konnte meine vm wunderbar öffnen
<tomreyn> hast du eine frag eoder wolltest du das dem channel nur mal mitteilen?
<lahmer> kann mir jemand tipp geben pls
<lahmer> ja hab ich
<tomreyn> mein tippe wäre der von der anwendung ausgegeben empfehlung zu folgen.
<tomreyn> am besten verbinduest du die VM mit deinem internet-interface falls du der intenret geben möchtest
<tomreyn> per bridge oder als NAT.
<lahmer> ich kann bei snapshots ja nicht mehr die virtuelle netzwerkkarte ändern
<tomreyn> huch, das wär mir neu
<lahmer> oder geht das ?
<tomreyn> na ich glaub dir das schon wenn du sagst dass e snicht geht
<tomreyn> wahrscheinlich hast du ne andere version als ich dann
<lahmer> Virtualbox 5.1
<tomreyn> aber um das virtuelle netwerkinterface geht's bei der meldung denke ich auch nicht, sondern darum wie der traffic zwischen diesem und dem host-netzwerkinterface fließt
<lahmer> Virtualbox.org
<tomreyn> ich hab virtualbox 5.0.38 hier. und da kann man systemkonfigurationen wiederhergestellter snapshots soweit ich mich erinnere schon ediitieren.
<lahmer> hatte meine vms auf ein anderen rechner ursprünglich
<lahmer> ordner rüber-kopiert kommt die fehlermeldung
<tomreyn> wenn's in der 5.1 nicht mehr geht bei snapshots dann kannstentweder nen clone des snapshots erstellen oder alle anderen snapshots löschen, dann müpsste es ja wieder gehen.
<lahmer> ne
<lahmer> will den virtualbox der bei ubuntu integriert ist benutzen
<tomreyn> aber ich würde denken du musst wohl wirklich nur die generelle netzwerkkonfiguration von virtualbox (oder die der kopierten VMs) ändern damit der das 'upstream'-netzwerkinterface findet. vermutlich ist das auf diesem host ein anderes als auf dem vorherigen.
<lahmer> dazu mochte ich virtualbox 5.1 löschen
<tomreyn> ahso
<lahmer> nur weis ioch den befehl dazu nicht
<lahmer> .sudo remove virtualbox 5.1 ?
<lahmer> dann die kernel-module installen
<lahmer> und die pakete für virtualbox laden lassen -installen
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/
<le_bot> Title: VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lahmer> ich bin neu bei ubuntu dabei kann mir nicht jemand einfah die befehle geben pls
<Frickelpit> stehen doch im Wiki
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-23
<lahmer> Hi habe immer noch das problem mit meinem virtualbox hier die fehlermeldung die virtaulbox ausgibt
<lahmer> https://pastebin.com/Xy212Xsk
<le_bot> Title: The device helper structure version has changed. If you have upgraded VirtualBo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lahmer> https://pastebin.com/9tPu3mS7
<le_bot> Title: Cannot connect to the network interface 'enp2s0'. The virtual network card will - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Rene_> Brauch mal hilfe beim installieren einer W-Lan Karte. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? LG Rene
<k1l> was ist denn das problem?
<Rene_> ich habe sie eingebaut und weiß nicht wie ich eine verbindung aufbauen kann
<k1l> pci? oder usb?
<Rene_> pci
<k1l> Rene_: und welches ubuntu hast du da genau? 
<Rene_> 16.4
<Rene_> 16.04
<k1l> im network-manager vom desktop wird sie nicht angezeigt?
<Rene_> arbeite relativ neu mit ubuntu, über lan hat er automatisch gemacht. keine ahnung?
<k1l> dann guck doch mal im network-manager
<Rene_> wo finde ich ihn?
<jokrebel> oben rechts
<k1l> das ist doch das gleiche, als wenn du bei windows das netzwerk umstellen willst.
<k1l> im systray.
<Rene_> dort ist nur die Lan verbindung zu sehen
<jokrebel> und da machst Du einen rechtsklick drauf
<jokrebel> im Idealfall siehst Du dann bereits die WLAN in Deiner Umgebung
<Rene_> sehe leider keine verbindungen
<Rene_> bl0ß die lan verbindung
<jokrebel> was sagt "rfkill list"
<Rene_> rfkill list?
<jokrebel> ja
<Rene_> was ist das? kenne ich nicht
<jokrebel> ein Befehl für das Terminal
<jokrebel> den kopierst Du dann und noPastest ihn zB. auf paste.ubuntu.com und reichst uns den Link dann
<Rene_> befehl nicht gefunden
<Rene_> oder es passiert garnichts
<Rene_> bzw. es passiert nichts
<jokrebel> dann mal ein lspci
<Rene_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24440191/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Rene_: Da sehe ich aber nichts, was nach WLAN/WiFi aussieht
<Rene_> ich auch nicht^"
<Rene_> steckt aber drin
<jokrebel> Dann ist sie nicht korrekt eingebaut, defekt oder wird von Linux nicht erkannt (warum auch immer)
<Rene_> ich baue sie kurz noch einmal ein und melde mich denn neu
<Herbert-51> .
<ppq> .
<Rene_> Karte überprüft steckt drin, lampe leuchtet auch (power) hat sich aber nichts geändert
<Rene_> erkennt die karte nicht
<Rene_> worann kann es denn liegen? könnte sie im Bios abgeschalten sein? eigentlich nicht, ist doch eine externe karte?
<k1l> guck mal ob im bios pci deaktiviert ist.
<Rene_> okay mach ich, bis gleich
<tomreyn> es kann sein dass der pci slot / seine adressierung im bios deaktiviert ist
<smallybells> Hey, weiß einer wie man die gsamte Festplatte auf Ubuntu unter Dualboot mit Windows anzeigen kann? Bei mir werden nur die für Ubuntu relevanten Partitionen angezeigt.. Danke schonmal..
<jokrebel> grafisch übersichtlich mit GParted
<smallybells> gracias
<k1l> smallybells: sudo parted -l
<smallybells> sehr cool, danke!
<ppq> smallybells, nur als ergänzung: lsblk
<smallybells> @ppq danke, wird immer besser
<Rene_> okay, danke. im bios einstellung geändert und karte neueingebaut jetzt funktioniert alles (y) auf wiedersehen
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-16
<Indy73c> Hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob mein Rechner das Interne UMTS Modem erkannt hat ?
<k1l_> lsusb, lspci
<Indy73c> k1l_: lsusb zeigt das Huawei modem an lspci nicht
<Indy73c> ich vermute mal weil es auf dem M2 Socket sitzt und das als USB läuft und nicht als PCI ?
<k1l_> möglich. wenn es bei meinem der beiden auftaucht, dann wirds erkannt. liegt dann nur an der internen verkabelung
<Indy73c> okay dan liegt das Problem wohl doch im Treiber etc. ich kann darüber keine Verbindung aufbauen
<Indy73c> also es wird im netzwerk manager auch nicht angezeigt
<k1l_> dmesg angucken was der kernel zu dem ding sagt. dann gucken ob das evtl spezielle module (treiber) braucht
<k1l_> das geht immer ganz gut mit der "usbid", die da bei lsusb angezeigt wird
<Mathis> seit wann laufen Geräte an einem M2-Sockel auf USB? Würde eher auf PCI-E tippen
<Indy73c> Mathis: eine ahung, ich konnte mich entscheiden noch en HDD rein oder das 3G Modem
<Indy73c> unt unter lsusb wird es auch angezeigt
<k1l_> Mathis: es geht mehr um den bus, an denen das intern verkabelt ist. usbbus ist da nicht unüblich
<Indy73c> +scheinbar läuft das im falschen modeus, das Problem ist auch im Wiki dokumentiert aber bei mir klappt das nicht, vielleicht mache ich was falsch oder habe die sachen nicht richtig angepasst
<stevieh> moin. pdfchain verstirbt bei mir ohne Angaben von gründen. Gab es da nochwas, mit dem ich mehrere einzelseiten zu einem Dokument zusammenschubsen kann?
<_moep_> pdfchain ist das gleiche, wie pdfjoin stevieh?
<_moep_> brb
<stevieh> ich will was zum schubsen
<stevieh> ah, ich glaub der pdfshuffler war das
<geser> und dann gibt es auch noch pdftk (tool for manipulating PDF documents)
<Indy73c> kann man unter ubuntu dem UMTS eine manuelle netzwahl geben ?
<stevieh> geser: aber das ist auch nicht zum schubsen
<geser> stevieh: pdfmod schon angesehen?
<Tim__> Schönen guten Abend.
<Tim__> Was muss ich tun, wenn ich Ubuntu fest auf dem Laptop installieren will?
<Tim__> Da auf dem Laptop auch ein Windowssystem ist, habe ich Angst, bei einer richtigen Installation Daten zu verlieren.
<Frickelpit> Dann solltest du als erstes ein Backup der Daten machen
<Tim__> Beim Googeln habe ich die Seite papercut entdeckt.
<Tim__> Kennt das jemand?
<jokrebel> ich würd mich ja eher das ubuntuusers Wiki halten - und nein, keine Ahnung hier was papercut sein soll
<tomreyn> offenbar eine in softwar egegossene erziehungsmaßnahme für internetausdrucker
<Tim__> Schönen guten Abend.
<Tim__> Ich habe versucht, mit dem Terminalbefehl nc printer 9100 < zu drucken, aber ich bekam die Meldung "nc printer 9100 < test.ps"
<Tim__> Ich habe versucht, mit dem Terminalbefehl nc printer 9100 < zu drucken, aber ich bekam die Meldung "nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known"
<Tim__> Da ich keine Treiber installieren kann, suche ich einen anderen Weg.
<Tim__> Schönen guten Abend.
<jokrebel> keine Geduld die Leute
<jokrebel> ah
<Tim__> Jetzt versuche ich mit Google Cloud Print zu drucken.
<Tim__> Kann ich nur mit dem Browser drucken oder auch mit LibreOffice?
<jokrebel> Tim__: Die durchschnittliche Antwortzeit im IRC ist "etwas bis stark" höher als bei Whatsapp
<Tim__> verstehe
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung warum man Google Cloud Print nutzen will und nicht einfach den Drucker unter Ubuntu direkt einrichtet. Per Drucker-GUI oder wenn es denn per Browser sein soll über CUPS und dessen lokales Webfrontend
<Tim__> Ich versuche anhand der Bedienungsanleitung https://medium.com/the-sysadmin/google-cloud-print-on-ubuntu-16-04-in-10-minutes-1f0bf97ba9d3 zu drucken.
<le_bot> Title: Google Cloud Print on Ubuntu 16.04, in 10 minutes! – The Sysadmin – Medium (at medium.com)
<Tim__> Ich kann nichts installieren, deshalb
<Tim__> Ich kann keine Aktualisierungen an meinem System vornehmen.
<jokrebel> warum nicht wie es im Ubuntuusers Wiki steht?
<Tim__> Ich kann keine Treiber installieren.
<jokrebel> keine Aktualisierungen? Keine Installationen? Ist es nicht "Dein" System? Dann frag den, der Adminrechte hat
<jokrebel> sonst wird das nichts sinnvolles
<Tim__> Schönen guten Abend.
<Tim__> Jetzt hats geklappt.
<Tim__> Mit Google Docs und Google Drive und Google Cloud hab ich was drucken können.
<tomreyn> der arme admin von solchen systemen/usern... 
<stevieh> hmm... womit mach ich denn schnell mal ne statische html seite, die mir alle pdfs in einem dir am besten mit vorschaubild anzeigt? album macht wohl komischerweise nur die erste Seite...
<ppq> stevieh, calibre kann sowas
<stevieh> ohje. dann muss ich die dinger erst in calibre importieren? nä :-)
<ppq> das ist 1 drag & drop vong aufwand her
<stevieh> ah, habs. album -medium_type jpg
<stevieh> dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-17
<ubu> moin
<Tuor> Hi, unterstützt Ubuntu 16.04 das NTFS Feature EFS (Verschlüsselung)?
<Tuor> Mit Unterstützen meine ich: eine Ubuntu 16.04 standard Installation ohne selbst Programme für diesen Zweck zusätzlich zu installieren.
<stevieh> man ntfsdecrypt?
<Tuor> damit lautet die Antwort ja. thx.
<stevieh> damit lautet die Antwort, dass es da was zu geben scheint, ob das geht und wie gut... *shrug*
<Tuor> Was die man beschreibt scheint alles das zu sein was ich so wünschen würde. Lesen und Bearbeiten von verschlüsselten Daten. Wie einfach das ganze ist, ist dann eine zweite Sache. ^^
<stevieh> da denne.
<uniCATx> kann ich ubuntu-Live-System auf aple mcbook pro laufen lassen?
<uniCATx> ist da etwas zu beachten?
<uniCATx> kennt sich jemand mit der Materie aus?
<jokrebel> vermutlich die einschlägigen Artikel über Mac Hardware im Ubuntuusers Wiki - aber selber mach ich große Bögen um Apple Hard- und Software
<uniCATx> jokrebel, ich will jetzt gerade einem Mädel helfen, ubuntu drauf zu bekommen. Aber danke Joki für den Hinweis.
<dreamon> Hallo. Jetzt muß ich doch mal Fragen.. Ich hab ein progrämmchen geschrieben, das mir ein Verzeichnis als Art Diashow abspielt. VmSize und Taskmanager zeigen mir Virutellen Speicher von 20Terabyte an. Während der verwendete Speicher 200MB ist. Sollte ich mir sorgen machen?
<dadrc> heißt erstmal, dass du eine menge kram im speicher gemappt hast
<dadrc> muss nicht schlecht sein, solange der echte speicherverbrauch klein bleibt
<dadrc> wenn du massig bilder öffnest, könnte das schon hinkommen
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich öffne schon eine Menge Bilder, aber ich gebe es sofort als pixbuf aus und gebe den Speicher wieder frei. Habe ich getestet sonst läuft mir wirklich Speicher voll.
<dadrc> viele forks?
<dreamon> 20TeraByte .. da haut es mir die Socken weg. Selbst wenn ich es neustarte ist sofort der Speicher allociert.
<dreamon> Du meinst threads, die im Hintergrund laufen?
<dreamon> Von ca. 100000 Dateien lese ich deren Namen ein um sie zügig abspielen zu können. Nach ca. 40Sekunden hat er dann und dann ich ganz schnell die Verzeihnisse wechseln, das hat er wohl im Speicher.
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich stelle gerade fest, wenn ich das Programm beende.. und dann den debugger anwerfe und die erste Zeile des Codes ablaufen lasse dann zeigt er da schon die 20TB an. 
<dreamon> Also das kann nicht sein, das muß er vor vorher laufenden versuche alllociert habe..und irgendwie übernehmen
<dadrc> wenn du das nicht explizit programmiert hast, halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich
<dreamon> dadrc, schon etwas unheimlich → http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=b2cdd2a7605a81568c8662c912d17a9d
<dadrc> joa, aber solange RSS so klein bleibt, was solls
<dreamon> Mir ist das mit dem Virtuell nicht so richtig klar. Wird das komprimiert, oder wie stell ich mir das vor?
<dadrc> ne, das ist der adressraum … da muss nicht mal speicher hinter sein
<dreamon> Den Speicher was ich da alloc'e ist vielleicht ein paar MB groß.
<dadrc> joa, aber wahrscheinlich lädst du libraries und so
<dadrc> das zählt da alles zu
<dadrc> wie du damit auf 20tb kommst, ist mir auch etwas unklar, aber naja
<dreamon> Ich reboote mal neu und geb mir das vmsize mal aus.. und arbeite etwas mit meinem Programm.. dann seh ich ja wenns explodiert.
<dreamon> dadrc, merci
<dreamon> dadrc, Habe das Problem entdeckt. Ich hab zum debuggen im Linker die Option "-g -fsanitize=address" hinzugefügt. Da verursache die 20TB. Wennich das weglasse, dann ist der VmSize unter 1MB bei Neustart
<dadrc> das klingt sinnvoller
<dreamon> dadrc, der fsanitize ist eigentlich zum suchen von Memory leaks und suchen von segmentation fehlern gedacht, das er selbst soviel virtuellen Speicher braucht, damit hab ich nicht gerechnet.
<jokrebel> hmm -ich kann unter Gnome 16.04 die Druckaufträge nicht per GUI (Drucker - Auftragsliste) löschen. Über das Weinterface von CUPS geht es. Jemand ne Idee dazu?
<holgersson> jokrebel: Drucker riechen Angst & Zeitdruck. Wenn Du beides nicht hast, check mal die Rechte, vielleicht fehlt dir eine Gruppe (lpr oder so?). Schau mal in der cups server config, wo der socket liegt, auf dem CUPS läuft, und nach dessen Rechten :)
<zeitsofa> jokrebel: ggf auch mal gtk3-print-backends prüfen ob es installiert ist - n8i zusammen 
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-18
<jokrebel> Danke für die Ideen. Werd ich wohl erst später dazukommen
<deem> Kann man mir mal jemand kurz erklären was "Shared Memory" ist und wofür Applikationen das normal benutzen? Ich hab hier so ein System mit einer Oracle Datenbank, die anscheinend "sehr viel" vom Shared Memory benutzt (35% des RAMS) und mich würde interessieren, ob das irgendwie schlecht ist
<stevieh> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shared_memory
<le_bot> Title: Shared memory - Wikipedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<deem> stevieh: Danke, soweit war ich auch schon
<stevieh> na, da steht doch alles. 
<deem> Ich hab nur nicht verstanden inwiefern das das System beeinträchtigt
<deem> Wieso sollte das als Beispiel schlecht sein, wenn Shared Memory mehr als 30% des Rams belegt?
<stevieh> ob das shared oder unshared mem ist, ist relativ wurscht. Wenn die DB es braucht...
<stevieh> das ist nicht schlecht, das ist schlichtweg so.
<deem> Was da auch nicht steht ist, wie man sich anzeigen lässt welche Prozesse Shared Memory verwenden
<deem> Ah. "ipcs" zeigt Shared Memory Segments an
<deem> Aber was da jetzt "Best Practise" für Schwellenwerte ist, erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht.
<stevieh> kannst du denn irgendwo was einstellen?
<stevieh> hat das system noch genügen freien RAM?
<deem> Die Kiste hat 16GB RAM, davon 9GB verfügbar und 5GB Shared
<deem> Ich kann den Schwellenwert zur Alamierung in der Software einstellen, aber ich wollte halt verstehen warum bzw wann Shared Memory schlecht ist
<ppq> deem, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37195896/how-does-limits-on-the-shared-memory-work-on-linux
<le_bot> Title: How does limits on the shared memory work on Linux - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<stevieh> je mehr so ne DB im RAM halten kann, desto besser, weil schneller. Wenn also genug frei ist, ist das fein. Und ob das shared ist oder nicht... ist im Prinzip wurscht. Da geht es ja nur darum, dass auch andere Programme/APIs drauf zugreifen können.
<deem> ppq: Das verwirrt mich irgendwie nur noch mehr.
<deem> stevieh: Können da nich nur Forks des gleichen Programms drauf zugreifen? So hatte ich das zumindest verstanden
<stevieh> im Normalfall ja, k.a. ob es da auch weitere Mechanismen gibt, aber wenn ich mich recht erinner schon.
<stevieh> wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich dein "Problem"?
<deem> stevieh: Das der Schwellenwert in check_mk auf 20% bzw 30% eingestellt ist und die DB im Idle anscheinend schon 35% Shared Memory belegt. Ich wollte nur verstehen, was dafür ein sinnvoller Wert wäre
<stevieh> je mehr desto besser .-)
<stevieh> so lange noch ein wenig für den Rest übrig bleibt.
<deem> Naja. Sp pauschalisieren würde ich das jetzt nicht
<stevieh> natürlich nicht. Aber wenn du 70% speicher unbenutzt hast und der Index dafür öfters mal von der Platte erweitert werden muss, ist das uneffizient.
<deem> Aber ich hab das mal mit 90%/95% festgelegt. Mehr Shared Memory als RAM kann das System ja nicht haben und die Datenbank ist ja auch nicht das einzige Programm, das Shared Memory benutzen kann
<deem> Verwirrend ist nur, dass solange kein Schwellenwert erreicht ist, die Auslastung des Shared Memory nicht angezeigt wird und mein System jetzt angeblich nur 600MB RAM verwendet...
<deem> Aber das tut ja hier nichts zur Sache :)
<stevieh> ich wüsste auch nicht, ob ein Unterschied zwischen Shared Mem ist und normalen Speicher. ...
<well0ne> Challo, kann mir evtl jemand beim routing helfen? https://pastebin.com/QwFd2Tp5 . es ist aktuell so dass ich auf dem 192.168.0.0 subnet bin und kein zugriff auf die 10er ranges habe.  ich habe einiges probiert leider bin ich daraus nicht schlauer geworden . jemand von euch ne idee?
<le_bot> Title: 0.0.0.0 10.251.66.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wan0 0. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> well0ne: fummelst du da auf nem router rum?
<well0ne> rüchtig
<koegs> dann ist hier nicht der richtige channel, kannst es höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder direkt #networking probieren
<well0ne> danke für die anregung :)
<deem> Jemand ne Idee wie das Feature heißt, welches man bei vim abschalten muss, damit man nicht in den "Visual" Modus wechselt, wenn man mit der Maus Text markieren will?
<Frickelpit> deem: machts hier nicht
<deem> Frickelpit: Interessant
<deem> Oh. Das ist ein Debian. Scheint auch nur da zu sein. Mal schauen, was die da wieder fummeln
<deem> Falls das Problem mal jemand bei Ubuntu haben sollte "set mouse-=a".
<stevieh> weiss jemand, ob ich den signal desktop client irgendwie in die notification area bekomme? Eher nicht, befürchte ich...
<deem> stevieh: Das kommt auf deinen Desktop an
<stevieh> ich meine einen indicator... nicht die notifications
<deem> Du meinst ein Icon zum draufklicken in der unteren oder oberen Leiste, oder nicht?
<stevieh> deem: ja
<bumblebee> Hi. Ich habe Lubuntu 16.04 LTS auf einem HP 625 Notebook installiert. Davor war Windows XP installiert. Nach dem Wechsel auf Lubuntu stelle ich nun fest, dass der Lüfter inaktiv ist. Und das obwohl im BIOS eingestellt ist "Lüfter immer an bei Netzbetrieb". Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?
<Scytale89> Kannst du ausschließen, dass es kein Hardware-Defekt ist? Dreht der Lüfter beim Booten?
<bumblebee> Ja, beim Booten dreht er.
<Scytale89> wie ist denn die Betriebstemperatur? Überhitzt er?
<bumblebee> Ja, nach ca. 1 - 2 Stunden wird er extrem heiß.
<bumblebee> Je nach Aktivität.
<bumblebee> Dann springt der Lüfter auf einmal an und ist extrem laut.
<Scytale89> Ich kann dir jetzt leider nur standard-Tipps geben. Einmal das Innere entstauben, mal testweise ein Live-Image einer neueren Ubuntu Version testen, obs wirklich eine Treiber Sache ist. 
<bumblebee> Das Innere hab ich heute schon entstaubt. Das mit dem Live-Image ist eine Idee. Danke.
<bumblebee> Okay, also mit Xubuntu läuft der Lüfter auch nicht.
<TechChristoph> mit Ubuntu auch nicht ? 
<TechChristoph> bumblebee, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung ? 
<bumblebee> Oh, Moment, stimmt nicht. Mit Xubuntu läuft der Lüfter!
<TechChristoph> aha 
<TechChristoph> zu früh gefreut :) 
<bumblebee> Leute, entschuldigt bitte. Er läuft auch mit Lubuntu, merke ich gerade.
<bumblebee> Hab gerade die Finger dran gehalten und so gemerkt.
<bumblebee> Trotzdem ist es so, dass das Notebook nach einiger Zeit extrem heiß wird.
<TechChristoph> oh ok 
<TechChristoph> was für ein Notebook ? 
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-19
<mrhunt>  irc.abandoned-irc.net
<deem> stevieh: Dann ist es durchaus relevant, ob du Gnome, Unity, KDE oder welchen Desktop auch immer vewendest
<stevieh> deem: unity/Gnome
<deem> Also mind. 17.10. Unwahrscheinlich das das da geht. Wenn du Glück hast funktionieren die alten Extensions noch, aber ich bezweifele es ehrlich gesagt, weil Gnome das ja los werden möchte.
<stevieh> deem: äh? ich fragte, ob es einen indicator für den signal client gibt?
<deem> Und ich fragte ob du das Notification Tray meinst und du sagtest ja
<stevieh> nein, ich sagte einen indicator, keine notifications, die gehen.
<deem> m(
<stevieh> naja, seis drum gibt wohl keinen.
<stevieh> dann hat Telegram wohl die schickste Desktop App.
<deem> Die leiste in der oberen, rechten Ecke, die früher mal die Tray Icons zum draufklicken beherbergt hat, nennt man Notification Tray
<deem> Das hat nichts mit den Notifcations an sich zu tun
<stevieh> aha. 
<deem> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/ Hier, dann verstehst du vielleicht was ich meine
<le_bot> Title: TopIcons Plus - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<stevieh> nun denn. aktuell nehm ich eh noch das alte Unity. Aber mit 18.04 werde ich wohl dann doch mal umsteigen, ist aber ein gerüttelt mass an Arbeit.
<Funfood> mein 16.04 macht immer mehr unsinn... ich freu mich auf 18.04, auch wenn ich unity gut fand
<quantikus> hallo zusammen
<quantikus> kurze frage: Wenn ich einene cp befehl am Computer ausführe, funktioniert es. Sobald es auf ein externes Gerät übetragen werden soll, kommt der Fehler, das es infalid argument. 
<quantikus> (zudem ist der Zielort gemountet)
<quantikus> im ubuntuuser wiki finde ich gerade keine infos diesbezüglich
<LetoThe2nd> quantikus: zeig mal den ganzen cp befehl her, buchstabengenau biette.
<quantikus> k
<quantikus> cp -u /var/games/archive/Onlineserver/* /home/NAS-Server/
<quantikus> (es wird am schluss über ein Skrypt ausgeführt, welches 1 mal im Monat gemacht wird)
<quantikus> das interessante ist, das es auf dem Computer selber funktioniert z.b.: vom var zum  home
<quantikus> wenn ich nur eine Datei rübergebe funktioniert es (zb: cp /..../1.txt /home/NAS-Server/1.txt)
<LetoThe2nd> kann es sein dass du das gar nicht auf einem ubuntu ausführst, sondern nem kleinen nas oder so was? wo vielelicht keine richtige shell läuft, sondern nur ne busybox?
<quantikus> so funktioniert es cp -u /var/games/archive/Onlineserver/server-Onlineserver_2018-03-22_18\:25\:25.tgz /home/NAS-Server/Test.tgz
<quantikus> aber eben nur eine einzige Datei
<quantikus> busybox?
<quantikus> (es ist ein nuc, welches ein Archiv auf dem NAS macht. Auf dem Nuc ist ein Virtualbox, und dort dieses minimalverion drauf.
<LetoThe2nd> ich vermute einfach dass die shell nicht das tut was du denkst. oder du irgendeinen relanten teil nicht erwähnst.
<quantikus> Der Befehl sollte ja auf ubuntu(minimal) funktionieren oder, auch wenns ein externes Gerät ist??
<deem> Wenn von einem Ubuntu zu einem NAS kopiert wird, kann es auch sein, dass das NAS einfach unbrauchbare Timestamps zurückgibt und das cp deshalb nichts kopiert.
<deem> Ich bin für solche Aufgaben ja ein Freund von rsync. Das macht das imo besser als cp
<quantikus> hmmm, oki, ich schau mir das mal genauer an, danke :) ich melde mich wieder wies ausgegangen ist.
<quantikus> rsync -a -v /var/games/archive/Onlineserver/* /home/NAS-Server/   | sry die doffe Frage, aber wenn ich es in ein gemountetes(externes) Verzeichnis verschiebe, sollte es gehen oder?
<quantikus> (extern gemountet ist der NAS-Server
<quantikus> ich glaub langsam, das es nicht am befehl an sich liegt, sondern an dem Zielort (NAS). Wenn ich der Datei einen Namen gebe, funktioniert es, sobald ich aber mehrere Kopieren will, funktionierts nicht.
<deem> quantikus: Bei rsync musst du extrem mit den abschließenden Slashes aufpassen. /var/quelle/ /var/ziel ist etwas anderes als /var/quelle/ /var/ziel/
<deem> Und ich bin mir grade auch nicht sicher, ob rsync das '/*' nicht einfach ignoriert
<deem> quantikus: Wie ist denn das NAS an deinem Rechner gemountet? NFS? Samba?
<quantikus> ^^ gute frage. der befehl war: mount -o username=.....,password=...... //192.168.1.13/archive /home/NAS-Server
<quantikus> also, ich habe nur den Nuc zum Nas gemountet, nicht umgekehrt.
<quantikus> Der Nuc hat die freigabe, den NAS zu beschreiben.
<quantikus> hmmm. okay, ich schau mir rsync nochmals an ^^
<stevieh> also für rsync brauchst du noch nicht mal zu mounten, das ist der angenehe vorteil.
<quantikus> bin noch gerade dran die anleitung durchzulesen. (SSH ist beim NAS deaktiviert)
<quantikus> ich kanns einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wieso es mit cp nicht geht.
<quantikus> (letztes aktualisieren war vor ca 20 minuten^^, ist also auf den neusten stand )
<stevieh> mach besser ssh beim nas an als nfs
<stevieh> das mit cp kann am * liegen.
<quantikus> ich werds mal über ssh machen, ist ne interessante idee. ich werd einfach den Standartport noch anpssen vom ssh
<quantikus> * ist eigentlich nichts anderes, das es alles im Verzeichnis kopieren soll
<quantikus> also bei cp ^^
<quantikus> habs aufm laptop getestet und intern aufm nas
<quantikus> nuc
<quantikus> nicht nas ^
<quantikus> rsync --numeric-ids -avze 
<quantikus> The authenticity of host '192.168.1.13 (192.168.1.13)' can't be established.
<quantikus> RSA key fingerprint is 6a:79:38:1f:ec:32:95:db:d7:f3:df:c7:b0:c0:4a:15.
<quantikus> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? 
<quantikus> RSA key fingerprint is 6a:79:38:1f:ec:32:95:db:d7:f3:df:c7:b0:c0:4a:15.
<quantikus> ähm
<quantikus> rsync error: error in file IO (code 11) at receiver.c(302) [receiver=3.0.7]
<quantikus> rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at io.c(820) [sender=3.1.1]
<quantikus> ich werd ich mal genauer mit dem rsync beschäftigen
<koegs> quantikus: nächstes mal bitte einen pastebin benutzen
<quantikus> hat was
<quantikus> ok
<quantikus> danke für die Tips :)
<quantikus> bis nächstes mal
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-20
<bumblebee_> hi.
<bumblebee_> könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, wie ich unter ubuntu/lubuntu das programm "lm-sensors" starte?
<koegs> bumblebee_: wie immer im wiki beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors/
<le_bot> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumblebee_> ok, vielleicht noch eine frage vorab: ist es damit möglich, die temperatur eines notebooks zu regulieren?
<bumblebee_> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hp-625-notebook-linux-geraet-wird-viel-zu-heis/
<le_bot> Title: HP 625 Notebook + Linux: Gerät wird viel zu heiß › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumblebee_> vielleicht habt ihr noch eine idee dazu
<koegs> hast du schon das setting im bios umgestellt?
<dadrc> sensors reguliert keine Temperaturen
<bumblebee_> "Eine "Perfomance"-Option gibt es bei diesem BIOS nicht. Man kann nur einstellen, ob der Lüfter während des Netzbetriebs dauerhaft laufen soll oder nicht."
<dadrc> Das liest nur Temperaturen aus
<koegs> bumblebee_: und hast du auf dauerhaf umgestellt?
<bumblebee_> ja
<bumblebee_> dadrc: danke
<bumblebee_> man kann da wohl nichts machen, oder?
<koegs> bumblebee_: hast du mal dauerhaft beobachtet wovon die CPU ausgelastet wird?
<koegs> aber wahrscheinlich ist die CPU vom aktuellen Betriebssystem überforder bzw. die Kühlung im Notebook unterdimensioniert
<bumblebee_> nein, dauerhaft noch nicht
<koegs> je nachdem wie alt das ding ist, könnte man als fachmann das notebook aufschrauben und wärmeleitpad/paste austauschen und Lüfter sauber machen
<bumblebee_> das mit dem lüfter säubern hab ich bereits getan, das hat die sache besser gemacht. das mit der wärmeleitpaste hab ich noch nicht gemacht
<bumblebee_> das notebook ist etwa 7 jahre alt. wie oft sollte die wärmeleitpaste erneuert werden?
<DaVu> Hakel, den ich als versierten User betrachte, hat ja schon in deinem Thread geantwortet
<bumblebee_> das hilft mir leider nicht weiter, was der da schrieb
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee_: da kannst du scharueb soviel du willst, die mühle wird unter nem aktuellen system immer dauerlüften
<DaVu> "Sieht schlecht aus." ist aber eine Aussage
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee_: hab gerade aus ähnlichem grund nen c2d mit 2gb ram ausgetauscht - das gerät an und für sich funktioniert einwandfrei, aber mit ner aktuellen distribution ständig überlastet und am dauerlüften.
<bumblebee_> es ist ja gut, wenn dauergelüftet wird. ich will aber, dass der lüfter sich schneller dreht, damit das notebook nicht so heiß wird. geht das?
<DaVu> Das Wenn es per BIOS nicht einstellbar ist, dann wird es wohl eher schlecht aussehen. 
<k1l> guck vor allem mal, ob due die aktuellste bios version da drauf hast.
<DaVu> ^^ 
<k1l> gerade die lüftersteuerung wird oft mit bios updates verbessert
<DaVu> das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Ein BIOS Update könnte hiflreich sein
<bumblebee_> wie updatet man denn ein bios?
<k1l> ansonsten sind alte Win Xp kisten meistens für heutige ansprüche einfach zu lahm. wenn sie damals schon nicht top modelle waren.
<bumblebee_> ist keine win xp kiste. win vista war da mitgeliefert, glaube ich
<DaVu> Das ist das, was du schreibst: "Zuvor wurde dieser mit Windows XP betrieben"
<bumblebee_> ist ja auch so
<bumblebee_> aber das heißt nicht, dass es eine win xp kiste ist
<k1l> vista macht es nicht besser :D
<bumblebee_> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: bei nem ding das 2010 von hp schon als low-end gerät verakuft wurde, mit superlahmen turion und wat scheins 1 oder 2 gb ram, da ist jede supportzeit zu schade
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee_: sorry, aber das ist die realität. (bin damit auch raus)
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: stimmt eigentlich auch
<koegs> jo, das ding ist halt ausreichend um ein OS zu betreiben, aber alles was applikationen betrifft ist heute zu anspruchsvoll
<bumblebee_> nein, die supportzeit ist nicht zu schade, denn es ist doch seltsam, dass das gerät mit lubuntu heißer wird als mit win xp
<koegs> das muss man einfach verstehen und nicht einfach denken "mit linux läuft das schon", bringt halt nix, wenn die Videos schon die CPUs überfordern
<DaVu> Dann nimm halt winXP ;)
<bumblebee_> ...
<bumblebee_> könnt ihr mir wenigstens den grund dafür sagen?
<DaVu> veraltete Hardware?!
<DaVu> Das wäre zumindest ein Grund
<k1l> die cpu wird für die berechnung der codecs zu lahm sein. sodass die vollgas fahren muss. damit auch sehr viel hitze erzeugt.
<koegs> bumblebee_: hast du doch selber geschrieben, CPU ist zu 50% ausgelastet, das bedeutet bei einem Dualcore das mindestens ein Kern unter Volllast läuft
<k1l> neue cpus machen das im standgas
<LetoThe2nd> bumblebee_: ganz einfach: ein os von vor 10 jahren (a.k.a xp) macht einfach per default weniger im hintergunrd und automatisch als ein os von heute (a.k.a. (l)ubuntu 16.04)
 * LetoThe2nd geht jetzt wirklich :)
<bumblebee_> achso
<bumblebee_> ja, gut, klingt logisch
<DaVu> bumblebee_: ist ja nicht so, als würden wir nicht wollen. Das Ding ist halt, dass es nun mal Hardawre gibt, die irgendwann nicht mehr supported ist, oder halt auch schlecht supported ist. Ich hatte mal einen Laptop den ich nicht auf 14.04 updaten konnte, da die Grafik nicht mehr supported wurde
<DaVu> Also war das Ding nur noch ein Briefbeschwerer
<k1l> sprich: du kannst dir Lubuntu angucken, was weniger power braucht im desktop. aber youtube wird weiterhin power brauchen für die codec berechnung.
<bumblebee_> k1l: es ist doch lubuntu
<k1l> jagut, dann wirds eng
<k1l> schau die bios version nach. und ob es von hp da was neueres gibt.
<bumblebee_> ok, moment
<bumblebee_> da steht eine "ROM-Revision" und eine "Grafik-BIOS-Revision"
<bumblebee_> gibt es eine möglichkeit, die bios-version über lubuntu auszulesen?
<k1l> sudo dmidecode
<bumblebee_> ok, da steht jetzt einmal was von einer "version: 68DVA Ver. F.03", "Release Date: 08/13/2010"
<bumblebee_> und einmal was von "BIOS Revision: 15.3", "Firmware Revision: 114.14"
<DaVu> Das sieht ja lustig aus. Um ein BIOS update machen zu können, musst du wohl Windows installiert haben ;)
<DaVu> siehe: https://support.hp.com/de-de/drivers/selfservice/hp-625-notebook-pc/4173277
<le_bot> Title: HP Software- und Treiber-Downloads für HP Drucker, Laptops, Desktops und mehr | HP® Kundensupport (at support.hp.com)
<DaVu> auf jeden Fall gab es wohl 2015 noch ein Update
<bumblebee_> oh je :D
<DaVu> Ist ja grundlegend erstmal kein Problem. Du kannst dir irgendwo ein Windows7 runterladen und das dann installieren. du kannst es (glaube ich) 30 Tage testen. Du brauchst es ggf einen Tag ;)
<DaVu> Dan schmeißt du es wieder runter und versuchst wieder Ubuntu
<DaVu> *Dann
<bumblebee_> na ja, bisschen umständlich
<DaVu> du kannst die Kiste auc wegwerfen ;)
<bumblebee_> nein, ist nicht meine
<bumblebee_> ich mache das für eine freundin
<bumblebee_> ähm, auf der seite, die du gepostet hast, steht nichts von BIOS
<DaVu> Lass mich raten. Du nutzt gerade ein Linux um auf die Seite zu gehen?
<bumblebee_> wo siehst du da was?
<bumblebee_> ja
<DaVu> Dann wähle mal ein anderes Betriebssystem aus
<DaVu> Da läuft eine Erkennung
<DaVu> "Ausgewähltes Betriebssystem ........... ändern"
<bumblebee_> ok, und wieso bieten die das bios-update nicht für linux an?
<DaVu> Weil du deren Software verwenden musst um ein BIOS update zu machen und die läuft nur unter Windows
<bumblebee_> was für penner
<DaVu> und das ist dann jetzt auch kein Ubuntu Support mehr
<DaVu> von daher doch sehr OT hier
<bumblebee_> ot?
<bumblebee_> abschließende frage: denkt ihr, das bios-update würde etwas bewirken bzgl. des hitzeproblems? wie hoch/gering sind da die chancen?
<bumblebee_> ich müsste da jetzt nämlich ganz schön viel zeit investieren
<bumblebee_> windows besorgen, es parallel zu linux installieren, später wieder runterwerfen etc.
<DaVu> Durch das BIOS update wird sich die Performance des Laptops nicht ändern
<DaVu> Du hast ggf. mehr/andere Funktionen und ggf. auch eine Lüftersteuerung
<DaVu> Wenn du es jetzt schon auf "Dauerhaft lüften" stehen hast und der Lüfter nicht ausreichend ist, wird sich "vielleicht" nicht viel ändern. 
<DaVu> Falls der Lüfter regelbar ist und ggf. schneller läuft, wirkt sich das im Endeffekt auf die Lautstärke aus. Heißt, dass der Lüfter sehr laut werden wird. 
<bumblebee_> hm
<bumblebee_> ich danke dir/euch
<bumblebee_> für die tipps und die meinung
<bumblebee_> wünsche einen schönen tag
<bumblebee_> bis dann!
<somebody> ich hab auf meinem rechner einen http server installiert und möchte im wlan-hotspot eine feste DNS zuweisen. Wie mache ich das?
<vlt> somebody: DNS?
<vlt> somebody: Eine IP-Adresse?
<vlt> somebody: Benutz die Konfiguration Deines DHCP-Servers im WLAN-Router dafür.
<somebody> ich will dass der server nur im wlan-hotspot unter z.b. http-server:8080 erreichbar ist
<DaVu> Ja, dann setz dich schon mal mit bind auseinander ;)
<DaVu> Du kannst auch local in der hosts-datei etwas verweisen, was dann nur für das eine Gerät gilt
<somebody> Da kann ich dann aber nicht von z.b. einem handy drauf zugreifen, richtig
<DaVu> richtig
<DaVu> dafür brauchst du dann einen DNS server
<jokrebel> oder DynDNS
<DaVu> lokal?
<jokrebel> lokal sollte das der Router machen bei Standardkonfiguration wo keiner irgendwas verfrickelt hat
<DaVu> DynDNS kenne ich immer nur in der Verbinung "zugriff von 'außen'"
<somebody> z.b. isc-dhcp-server?
<DaVu> dhcpp ist kein DNS
<dadrc> fritzboxen können sowas, wenn man das wirklich will
<DaVu> jokrebel: so wie ich es verstehe hat der User 2 Netzwerke und wenn er sich mit dem Hotspot verbindet möchte er auf den Webserver zufgreifen können. wnen nicht, dann nicht
<DaVu> somebody: ^^ liege ich richtig?
<somebody> Also. Ich habe einen Webserver auf nem Laptop, der z.B. über Ethernet mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Auf dem mache ich einen hotspot auf, sodass ich mit dem handy auf den Webserver am Laptop unter z.B. "laptop:8080" zugreifen kann.
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was Dein "User" will aber vielleicht willst Du Dich in Netzwerktechnick/WAN/LAN noch einbisschen einlesen
<DaVu> ah, ok. also keine 2 Netzwerke
<jokrebel> und n Proxy vermutlich ^^
<jokrebel> aber was hat das mit Ubuntu an sich zu tun?
<DaVu> ganz einfach. wie man das unter Ubuntu configuriert
<jokrebel> wie lerne ich Fahren ... ich habe einen Audi ... :-/
<somebody> jokrebel: danke, wie du mich hier als dumm verkaufst. googlen kann ich selber, ich möchte wissen welche tools ich dafür verwenden kann
<deem> somebody: dns, also bind oder unbound zb
<DaVu> sag ich ja
<jokrebel> welche Tools Du wofür verwendest? Ich hab leider den Eindruck, dass es da am generellen Hintergrundwissen mächtig mangelt
<DaVu> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du gerade ziemlich schlechte Laune hast und dich dann vielleicht besser aus einer solchen Diskussion raus hälst, wenn du nicht helfen kannst/möchtest
<deem> somebody: du musst dann aber auch deinen lokalen DNS-Server deines Clients, der den Server erreichen soll umstellen
<jokrebel> DaVu: wenn Du meinst...
<somebody> jokrebel: das mag sein, aber das kann ich mir schon irgendwie beibringen
 * jokrebel tut wieder was produktives
<DaVu> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber so wie du die User hier angehst, finde ich das nicht in Ordnung
<DaVu> nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt
<jokrebel> is auch nicht böse gemeint gewesen. Fand halt nur, dass es da mächtig an Grundlagen fehlt. Und Netzwerkcrashkurse gibts nebenan wenn überhaupt
<DaVu> Netzwerkkonfiguration gibt es hier
<DaVu> und da gehört DNS konfiguration nun mal dazu
<DaVu> somebody: wenn du dich also mit deinem Handy zu dem Hotspot, den dein Laptop bietet, verbindest, dann muss auf dem Laptop ein DNS-Server laufen. Ein DNS Server ist "bind" z. B.. Dieser hat (je nach Konfiguration) einen oder mehrere DNS konfiguriert. Ggf. auch die IP 127.0.0.1 damit er erstmal lokal nachschauen kann, ob er die URL auflösen kann oder nicht. Kann er das nicht, weil die URL nicht in 
<DaVu> dem Netzwerk erreichbar ist, dann geht es nach "außerhalb" mit dem anderen konfiguriertem DNS server (welcher dann oftmals dein Router ist)
<somebody> Okay, ich denke das habe ich verstanden. Ich werd mich mal einlesen in bind. Danke schonmal.
<DaVu> gern
<deem> Hi. Ist das ein Client oder ein Server Problem? https://imgur.com/kDUu08i Das Programm wurde via X11Forwarding (ssh -X $host) geöffnet
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<stevieh> ich seh kein Problem :-)
<deem> stevieh: Wenn du das lesen kannst, darfst du gerne für mich übersetzen :P
<deem> War übrigens ein Server problem. Hatte keine Schriftarten installiert
<f00> hi..bin rel. neu @ linux. möchte ein backup machen des ganzen systems, falls ich mal mist baue. könnt ihr mir n tool empfehlen, das mir einen wiederherstellungspunkt zur verfügung stellt?
<tomreyn> f00: wenn du mit 'wiederherstellungspunkt' sowas wie das meinst was es bei windows gibt, dann wäre das lvm oder zfs snapshotting. aber das ist kein backup.
<tomreyn> für backup gibt es dejadup (ne grafische benutzeroberfläche (GUI) für 'duplicity' - das man aber auch ohne GUI nutzen kann), restic und boxbackup.
<tomreyn> und ein paar proprietäre lösungen von cloud backup-diensten
<f00> tomreyn: danke
<f00> tomreyn: mit ging es um einen snapshot, wie du grade sagtest
<quantikus> koegs: 
<danial> Guten Abend zusammen! Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich mein Anliegen hier oder im offtopic-Kanal schildern soll. Jedenfalls wollte ich fragen, ob es Ubuntu Programme gibt, welche eine virtuelle Tastatur auf dem Display darstellen (habe ein Convertible und würde gerne meinen Touchscreen auch entsprechend nutzen)
<k1l_> bist hier schon richtig dafür
<danial> Habe bereits nach ''Ubuntu virtual keyboard'' gesucht aber irgendwie nichts gescheites gefunden
<danial> Benutze btw. KDE Plasma Oberfläche 
<k1l_> das sollte das barrierefreiheit dinges eigentlich schon mitbringen
<k1l_> bei kde weiß ichs nicht
<danial> Streng genommen habe ich KDE neon, basiert aber auf Ubuntu und nutzt auch selben Paketmanager
<k1l_> nne besseres stichwort wäre wohl on-screen keyboard
<danial> Ist das nicht das selbe wie ''virtual keyboard'' ?
<k1l_> mit kde neon musste dich aber schon direkt an die kde jungs wenden.
<k1l_> kde-neon ist halt explizit das KDE os. (deswegen hast du das ja auch genommen und nicht kubuntu). frag am besten mal die direkt
<danial> Gibt's da auch einen Kanal ?
<k1l_> weil kann gut sein, dass die das in der neuen version wieder drölfzigmal umbenannt oder umgestellt haben und die kubuntu anleitungen dann nicht mehr richtig sind
<danial> Oh, okay :P
<k1l_> #kde
<danial> Habe spontan im Paketmanager nach ''onscreen'' geschaut und ''iok - Indic Onscreen Keyboard'' gefunden
<k1l_> #kde-de gibts wohl auch
<danial> Danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-22
<k0tze> Hallo, jemand zufällig auf die schnelle einen Sammelbegriff für Programmiersprachen und Skriptsprachen parat? "Sprachen der Informatik" klingt nicht so schön..
<nils_2> "Programmiersprachen in der Informatik"
<nils_2> eine skriptsprache ist für mich auch eine programmiersprache
<k0tze> nils_2, du hast recht, wird scheinbar allgemein so verstanden. Dann reicht ja einfach "Programmiersprachen". Danke!
<TechChristoph> programmiersprachen sind auch skriptsprachen 
<TechChristoph> skriptsprachen brauchen einen interpreter zur Ausführung 
<Jenka> Interessant wäre der Zusammenhang wo du die Info gerade brauchst :). Vieleicht ist in deinem Kontext ja auch ne ganz andere Unterscheidung interessant.
<k0tze> Jenka, "Für die Programmiersprachen Java, Python und Javascript existieren verschiedene Parser, die sich in ihrer Zuverlässigkeit sehr unterschiedlich zeigen."
<k0tze> JavaScript ist ja zumindest als Scriptsprache gedacht..
<k0tze> Soweit ich weiß, wird Python aber auch Interpretiert und trotzdem allgemein als Programmiersprache angesehen "interpretierte höhere Programmiersprache"
<Jenka> Nja manche halten HTML auch für ne Programmiersprache.
<k0tze> Gut, aber bei Darstellungssprachen ist die Grenze wohl recht eindeutig
<Jenka> Dein Satz dort oben, liest sich gerade so ein bischen, als wenn du die Zuverlässigkeit von mehreren Parsern vergleichst, die unterschiedliche Sprachen behandeln müssen?
<k0tze> Jenka, nein, ich halte nur zusammen welche Parser für einen speziellen Fall existieren.
<Jenka> k0tze: Ah ok :)
<user03> j#freebsd
<user03> nach den start ist nur ein mauszeiger auf schwarzen hintergrund zu sehen, recuovere mode geht. kann mir da wer helfen?
<stevieh> d.h. im recover mode wird ein login screen angezeigt und normal nicht? Spezielle Grafikhw?
<Jenka> Hatte ich letztens auch, da hat mir Secure Boot beim Treiber installieren dazwischen gefunkt.
<user03> stevieh, ja
<user03> lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<user03> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:22b1] (rev 21)
<user03> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3904]
<user03> 	Kernel modules: i915
<user03> fly@sun:~$ 
<stevieh> ich hab zwei Fragen gestellt :-)
<stevieh> das ist ja eher keine spezielle gfx hw
<stevieh> was für ein ubuntu nimmst du denn?
<user03> 16.04
<stevieh> dann ist das lightdm?
<user03> was ist das?
<stevieh> der display manager. Der, der den login anzeigen sollte
<stevieh>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log <- da mal reinschauen
<stevieh> mit Ctrl-Alt-F1 von der konsole aus
<user03> danke
<stevieh> /var/log/lightdm/
<stevieh> und da auch mal guggen.
<stevieh> ich hoffe, du hast das auch richtig verstanden: du kannst dich noch nicht mal anmelden.
<user03> doch aber nur in recouvere mode
<stevieh> ja, dann am ehesten mal in den Sachen oben schauen.
<user03> da habe ich kein error oder so gefunden
<user03> in Xorg.0.log
<stevieh> dann mal in den lightdm logs schauen.
<stevieh> könnte auch klarer sein, weil mauszeiger sagt ja eigentlich, dass X oben ist.
<user03> (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<user03> in Xorg log
<stevieh> boah, wenn man nach sowas googlet bekommt man selbst auf askubuntu.com tips, die aus der Win Ecke kommen könnten... https://askubuntu.com/questions/554399/how-to-fix-blank-screen-with-mouse-pointer-on-ubuntu-install-reboot
<le_bot> Title: system installation - How to fix blank screen with mouse pointer on Ubuntu install reboot? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<user03> danke ich starte mal bin guter hoffnung :)
<user03> stevieh, jetzt kann nur noch ein schwarzer screen
<stevieh> lol 
<stevieh> user03: und, kommste weiter?
<user03> ich habe mir das ein wenig angeschaut, ich glaube ich sollte den debug log einschalten usw. ich denke mir eine neuinstallation ist vielleicht schneller
<stevieh> ging es denn mal?
<user03> stevieh, ja, lange zeit und nach ein update dann nicht mehr. davor wollte ich debian installieren, aber da ist die grafik nicht gegangen, bei ubuntu schon :)
<dmant> hi all
<dmant> kennt jemand einen Browser oder weiss wo ich den Firefox 15.2 noch bekomme? Ich benötige einen Browser wo ich den Cache und den User-Agent bearbeiten/verändern kann. Danke euch
<tomreyn> dmant: das geht doch beides mit dem aktuellen firefox?
<jokrebel> wo ist das Problem einen aktuellen Browser zu benutzen?
<dmant> ich kenne nur die addons für firefox zum ändern der user agent und cache daten und bei dem aktuellen lassen sich die addons nicht installieren da nicht kompatibel
<dmant> The User Agent Switcher extension is not yet compatible with the new extension framework in Firefox 57+. I do plan to update the extension, but it will require being rewritten from scratch so it is not possible for me to guarantee any release date.
<jokrebel> nei starten und Addons auch aktuallisieren?
<tomreyn> mitunter gibt es da von den gleichen entwicklern unter gleichem namen nachfolger. oder du suchst dir halt was passendes raus., oder du nutzt die schon eingebauten web developer tools.
<jokrebel> neu*
<tomreyn> nicht großartig, aber an sich ausreichend: https://mybrowseraddon.com/useragent-switcher.html
<le_bot> Title: User-Agent Switcher :: MyBrowserAddon (at mybrowseraddon.com)
<dmant> ne, ich muss das per hand editieren können
<dmant> also nicht nur ändern sondern eigene daten einfügen können
<tomreyn> gibts sicherlich auch, musst du halt mal 5 minuten investieren für die suche
<dmant> ich suche ja schon länger
<dmant> und ein cookie manager, gibts leider alles nur für firefox 52
<tomreyn> ein cookie manager ist integriert in firefox
<dmant> ne
<tomreyn> und hier, nach drei minuten suche gefunden, ein UA manager mit der möglichkeit custom UA strings zu hinterlegen https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/changer-user-agent/
<le_bot> Title: User Agent Changer – Add-ons für Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dmant> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/cookie-manager/
<le_bot> Title: Advanced Cookie Manager – Дополнения для Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dmant> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-overrider/
<le_bot> Title: User Agent Overrider – Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dmant> die habe ich bisher immer genutzt, heute ein dist-upgrade gemacht, nun wars das
<dmant> oh, den changer sehe ich mir mal an
<dmant> wo ist denn ein cookie manager integiert?
<tomreyn> chrome://browser/content/preferences/cookies.xul
<dmant> ne klappt nicht
<tomreyn> PEZKUS
<tomreyn> (dt. übersetzung von PEBKAC)
<jokrebel> merkwürdige Übersetzung BTW
<dmant> hab einen gefunden
<dmant> :)
<tomreyn> oh stimmt für keyboard gibts ja auch ein deutsches wort
<jokrebel> ach ne?
<jokrebel> aber was hat das mit Ubuntu Support zu tun?
<f00> Hallo, meine schriften auf youtube sehen verschwommen aus. aber nur auf youtube. alles andere ist okay. konnte nix dazu finden. ist da ne lösung für bekannt?
<jokrebel> mit anderem Browser probiert f00 ?
<f00> ne noch nicht..firefox gefällt mir eig. ganz gut
<f00> chromium hat mir irgendwie nicht gefallen
<f00> obwohl ich unter win chrome nutze
<jokrebel> aber um es zu verfizieren wär es nicht verkehrt...
<p01nt3r> nabend. boote hier eine (ubuntu-)iso von einem usb-stick. will diese jetzt persistent machen. habe dazu eine weitere primäre partition testweise mit ext2 sowie ext4 formatiert und ihr das label "casper-rw" verliehen. boote ich jetzt aber diese iso mit dem zusätzl. boot-parameter "persistent", kann ich auf die casper-rw-partition trotzdem nicht schreiben. wieso? was schafft abhilfe?
<p01nt3r> muss ich dazu evtl. die iso auf den stick entpacken, damit das klappt?
<p01nt3r> (was ich eig. nicht will)
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-15
<CaTaCAS> Schönen Guten Tag, ich habe mal eine kleine nachfrage an die Leute, die sich mit den Treibern für Fingerprint Sensoren auskennen. Es gibt für Linus das Tool fingerprint-gui was treiber für die Sensoren bietet. Ich wollte gerne mal wissen, ob diese für neue Sensoren erweitert werden?
<CaTaCAS> Ich möchte mir ein neues Lenovo Notebook kaufen und mit meiner konfiguration ist immer ein Fingerprint dabei, lässt sich mit meiner gewollten konfihuration nicht abwählen. Ich habe den Fingerprint jetzt getestet, dieser wird von Linux noch nicht unterstützt. 
<CaTaCAS> Kann man damit rechnen, das es irgendwan mal der fall sein wird?
<koegs> kann passieren das der irgendwann unterstützt wird, muss aber nicht
<koegs> kommt halt drauf an ob einer der entwickler zeit und lust hast bzw. selber die hardware besitzt
<apollo13> man kann halt im source vom repo schauen obs das schon gibt und nur noch nicht paketiert ist…
<CaTaCAS> Ich würde sehr gerne die Konfiguration ohne diesen Fingerprint nehmen, aber dan habe ich andere Sachen nicht, die ich unbedingt haben muss.
<koegs> dann ignorier halt den Fingerprint Reader, mach ich auch so
<CaTaCAS> Ich hatte mal ein Notebook von Fujitsu, da gint es auch nicht und nach ca. 2 Jahren funktionierte dieser auf einmal.
<CaTaCAS> Da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als diesen zu ignorieren. Kann man den irgendwo schauen, ob daran vielleicht schon gearbeitet wird
<apollo13> ja in den entsprechenden repos der entwickler
<apollo13> bzw bug trackern etc
 * LetoThe2nd ignoriert seinen FPR erfolgreich seit fast drei jahren. voll goil
<apollo13> same here, wobei der auf meinem lenovo sogar rennt
<CaTaCAS> wie finde ich sowas, ich habe nur diese Seite hier gefunden. https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<le_bot> Title: Fingerprint GUI : “Fingerprint readers integration” team (at launchpad.net)
<LetoThe2nd> jo wahrscheinlich würde der sogar gehen
<apollo13> CaTaCAS: naja das project ist offensichtlich "fprint" also danach googlen und bugtracker suchen
<apollo13> https://fprint.freedesktop.org/ sieht schonmal sinnvoll aus
<le_bot> Title: Fingerprint reader support (at fprint.freedesktop.org)
<apollo13> es sei denn die treiber werden unabhängig davon entwickelt, dann wohl eher im umfeld der kernel mailinglist
<CaTaCAS> ok, vielen Dank euch. Ich möchte gerne das t480s, habe gestern im Lenovo Service Center mir das Gerät geschnappt Ubuntu 18.04 vom Stick gebootet und das Tool installiert. Device not found :(
<apollo13> überlege auch gerade zwischen t480s und carbon x1
<apollo13> anyways, sinnvoll wäre lspci auszuführen und dann die ids rausschreiben
<apollo13> dann hast was zum googlen
<apollo13> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T480s#Fingerprint_reader
<le_bot> Title: Lenovo ThinkPad T480s - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<CaTaCAS> ich habe lsusb gemacht, da wurde nur der Smartcard Reader erkannt, aber keine spur von FPR
<apollo13> scheinbar https://github.com/nmikhailov/Validity90
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - nmikhailov/Validity90: Reverse engineering of Validity/Synaptics 138a:0090, 138a:0094, 138a:0097, 06cb:0081, 06cb:009a fingerprint readers protocol (at github.com)
<CaTaCAS> Ich habe mit lsusb die ID nicht herausfinden können. Auf der Arch Seite wird diese ID  06cb:009a angegeben bei dem t480s, wie haben die diese herausgefunden? Und auf der Entwicklerseite steht unter der ID: Init works, leds work, scan doesn't work yet
<CaTaCAS> Kann man also davon ausgehen, das die Jungs dran sind?
<CaTaCAS> Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich zumindest, wo ich nachgucken kann.
<CaTaCAS> Kann mir jemand noch eine letzte empfehlung geben, ich schwanke zwischen FHD und WQHD bei dem t480s 14". Hat da jemand Vor -und Nachteile? 
<LetoThe2nd> more is more
<tomreyn> CaTaCAS: im system journal wird die usb id ggf. aufgelistet
<CaTaCAS> system journal ? Wie komme ich da hin?
<tomreyn> journalctl
<tomreyn> aber in der tat wird dieser fingerprint reader bisher nicht unterstützt. aber die sind eh alle ziemlich unsicher, ich würde da eh von abraten.
<CaTaCAS> Was meinst Du mit unsicher. Ich kann eh nur die konfiguration mit dem Fingerprint nehmen, mir ging es nur darum, ob dieser irgendwann vielleichtz sogar laufen wird.
<koegs> HiDPI ist immer noch ein Stiefkind, deswegen würde ich bei FHD bleiben
<tomreyn> unsicher als singuläres authentifizierungsmerkmal. also als passwort-ersatz.
<CaTaCAS> Du meinst, das man das ding umgehen kann oder so in die richtung.
<tomreyn> genau
<stevieh> und das S kann man sich auch sparen, nur für poser. 
<CaTaCAS> @koegs, ich war gestern bei Lenovo und hatte das WQHD in 100% ohne skalierung, ich konnte damit arbeiten. Was meinst Du mit HiDPi, das die skalierung nicht immer funktioniert. Oder macht Linux auch ohne skalierung beim WQHD probleme
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: hey nix gegen meine 0.0003mm weniger  :)
<CaTaCAS> Ich mag den t480 nicht, weil dieser einfach 2 Akkus hat, wen ein eingebauten Akku dan wie beim t480s. Und wen ein abnehmbaren akku, dan auch bitte nur diesen einen abnehmbaren akku. Und nicht dieses eine aus beiden
<stevieh> ist doch super, hält länger. Ausserdem bekommt man beim T480 zwei platten rein, oder?
<stevieh> genau. das ist alleine schon wichtig.
<CaTaCAS> Und wen es dazu kommt, das der Akku getauscht werden muss, weil dieser platt ist, muss nur ein Akku getauscht werden :)
<stevieh> na, ist dein Geld.
<CaTaCAS> Geld spielt jetzt keine rolle mehr, nachdem mein Fujitsu 2 Monate nach dem Garantieablauf einen Mainboard schaden bekommen hat, nur weil das originale Netzteil kaputt war. Und Fujitsu geht nicht auf Kulanz und das bei einem 1500 Euro gerät :( Ich will jetzt nur endlich ein vernünftiges Gerät, was einfach hällt.
<CaTaCAS> Wie schaut es den jetzt mit FHD und WQHD aus, ich habe "koegs" nicht ganz verstanden, was er gemeint hat
<stevieh> er hat nicht gedacht, dass du ein argusauge hast, das WQHD in 1:1 erkennt.
<CaTaCAS> Das heißt, wenn man das WQHD ohne skalierung nutzt, hat mein keine Probleme. Probleme treten nur bei der skalierung aus
<CaTaCAS> +auf
<stevieh> ja, da gehen nur ganzzahlige verhältnisse wirklich brauchbar.
<CaTaCAS> 4k wäre auf dem 14" auf jeden fall ohne skalierung die höllt, aber mit WQHD ohne skalierung finde ich es noch ganz ok
<stevieh> na, wenn du meinst
<CaTaCAS> Ich habe gehört, die Farben sollen beim WQHD besser sein und auf FHD umschalten kann man ja immer noch
<stevieh> soso
<CaTaCAS> Ich frage mal so, hat man irgendwelche nachteile, wenn man das WQHD ohne skalierung oder als FHD Display nutzt. Kann ich davon ausgehen, das das WQHD ohne skalierung und im FHD Modus sich genau so wie ein FHD Display verhällt
<stevieh> mehr stromverbrauch mindestens mal
<stevieh> und performanceverlust, wenn du es in FHD fährst.
<CaTaCAS> Bis auf den minimalen Stromverbrauch :)
<CaTaCAS> Welche Performanceverlust, wie sollen die den kommen?
<CaTaCAS> Ich finde es nur bisschen merkwürdig, sich ein ca. 1700 Euro Gerät zu kaufen, und das mit einem FHD Display.
<stevieh> ich bin draussen. 
<CaTaCAS> Warum? :)
<stevieh> weil mir das zu anstrengend ist.
<CaTaCAS> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wenn man den WQHD als FHD nutzen kann und ab und zu vielleicht WQHD nutzt (ohne skalierung) um vielleicht Bilder sich anzuschauen usw. was gegen den WQHD sprechnen soll. Außer den minimalen Stromverbrauch
<kryptomuecke> Moin 
<kryptomuecke> Jemand da der mir helfen kann. ?
<tomreyn> ich kann's gern probieren, wenn du nochmal wiederholst was das problem ist, und wo du das siehst
<tomreyn> kryptomuecke: ^
<tomreyn> \o/
<k1l_> war wohl nicht so wichtig
<tomreyn> war vorher in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> <kryptomuecke> The hard Disk has Not supperblock
<tomreyn> das war die spezifischte angabe bisher
<tomreyn> *ste
<Robert_Zenz> Da gibt's dann nur zwei Antworten: Mit testdisk beten dass das die Partitionen wieder findet, oder von Sicherung wiederherstellen (aber wem versuch ich hier veralbern, es gibt nie eine Sicherung).
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-16
<tokam> hi, wo kann ich auf freenode Fragen zu DKIM stellen?
<Fuchs> tokam: uff, vielleicht ein Kanal zu entsprechender Mailsoftware
<Fuchs> zum Bleistift postfix 
<Fuchs> (#postfix) 
<ubudesk> hi
<tomreyn> moin
<ubudesk> hab hier ein wlan problme hab ka wie ich vorgehen soll
<_moep_> na hellsehen können wir nicht
<apollo13> kabel anstecken :D 
<apollo13> was fürn wlan chip, welche problem, welches ubuntu…
<ubudesk> Laptop: Acer 5737Z mit Ubuntu 14.04
<apollo13> uhm lol
<ubudesk> ja moment muss zusammen tragen
<apollo13> 14.04 ist seit jahren nimmer supported
<ubudesk> öhm, hab das wlan modul ersetzt, jetzt ist drinnen intel 7260
<_moep_> apollo13: EOL ist Ende April
<k1l> apollo13: ist noch bis 25.04.
<apollo13> von desktop?
<ubudesk> zuvor atheros...
<apollo13> ohne zu zahlen?
<k1l> apollo13: war die erste mit beidem, jo
<k1l> aber halt nur kram in main
<apollo13> also unbrauchbar :þ
<apollo13> und nunja mit 25.04 als ende sollte man jetzt wo anders sein…
<ubudesk> problem ist nun, Funknetzwerk wurde durch Geräteschalter deaktiviert. unter lspci wird sie angezeigt
<_moep_> ubudesk: dann mach erst mal ein upgrade auf 18.04
<ubudesk> _moep_: lappy zu schwach
<k1l> apollo13: jo, da sollte der update plan stehen :)
<_moep_> ubudesk: du musst ja kein gnome installieren
<ubudesk> hehe
<ubudesk> ohne update kann man das problem nicht lösen?
<k1l> ubudesk: in 9 tagen wird niemand mehr irgendwas lösen
<apollo13> vlt, aber nachdem das ding in den nächsten 10 tagen EOL geht interessiert es hier wahrscheinlich keinen
<k1l> und du hoffentlich das system in die tonne kloppen
<ubudesk> hm
<ubudesk> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Intel/
<le_bot> Title: Intel › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubudesk> Funktioniert out of the box.
<_moep_> ubudesk: probier doch mal mit rfkill rum
<ubudesk> k
<k1l> ubudesk: ja was ist denn das problem genau? wird sie nicht erkannt? was sagt lspci, dmesg und rfkill?
<_moep_> z.b. sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<ubudesk> k1l: lspci zeigt das modul an
<ubudesk> rhkill bin ich dran
<ubudesk> rfkill*
<ubudesk> [23:41:24] <_moep_> z.b. sudo rfkill unblock wifi -> keine Ausgabe, neustarten?
<_moep_> sudo rfkill list all
<ubudesk> k, mom
<ubudesk> wlan soft blocked: no - hard blocked: yes
<k1l> drück den wlan schalter
<ubudesk> hab ich schon
 * apollo13 würde es ja nicht wundern dass der sich weigert was zu tun
<apollo13> oder ist die karte offiziel supported von dem notebook
<ubudesk> habe nichts gefunden
<_moep_> der die firmware nicht dabei
<ubudesk> d.h. kann ich wieder zurück schicken?
<_moep_> wenn dein bios nur gewhitelistete hw unterstützt ja
<ubudesk> k
<_moep_> (oder du besorgst dir coreboot oder lustige bios versionen aus russischen boards)
<ubudesk> könnte es noch informationen im bios selber geben?
<_moep_> könnte? vielleicht :P
<ubudesk> _moep_: ist das typisch für acer?
<_moep_> keine ahnung?
<ubudesk> k
<_moep_> das istg ubuntu und nicht acer support
<_moep_> lies doch mal das manual von der kiste
<ubudesk> schon okay
<k1l> was sagt dmesg?
<ubudesk> mom
<k1l> welcher kernel ist da? die karte geht wohl eh erst ab kernel 4.2
<ubudesk> argh
<ubudesk> 3.13
<k1l> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux* Support for Intel® Wireless Adapters (at www.intel.com)
<ubudesk> mom
<ubudesk> ah k, thx
<ubudesk> mal dumm gefragt ubuntu 14.04 und neuer kernel geht das?
<k1l> aktualisier auf 16.04
<ubudesk> k
<k1l> wenn die kiste zu klapprig ist, dann nimm halt einen schlankeren desktop
<ubudesk> ists bei 16.04 noch unity?
<k1l> ja
<ubudesk> k
<ubudesk> ich probiers mal
<ubudesk> komme später wieder ohne wlan keine update, wahrscheinlich - muss netwerkkabel umstöpseln
<ubudesk> +z
<ubudesk> bis später
<ubudesk> danke
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-17
<CaTaCaS> Hallo, kleine nachfrage. Weiß jemand, wo man herausfinden kann, ob der Fibocom Cat6 L830-EB oder der Fibocom Cat9 L850-GL mit Linux unterstützt wird. Auf der offiziellen Homepage Fibocom steht bei beiden bei OS: Linux mit bei. Im Netz finde ich ab, das der L850-GL nicht unterstützt wird, weil dieser über PCI läuft. Kann mir da jemand aufklähren??
<CaTaCaS> Laut der Archwiki Seite wird das Modul für das T480s unterstützt. Dort ist aber nicht aufgelistet, welches Modeul genau. Weitere Infos finde ich dazu nicht.
<tomreyn> "For me the L830-EB on T480 worked straight out of the box on ubuntu 18.04." https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Other-Linux-Discussions/Linux-support-for-WWAN-LTE-L850-GL-on-T580-T480/m-p/4246387#M11901
<le_bot> Title: Re: Linux support for WWAN/LTE (L850-GL) on T580/T480 - Page 8 - Lenovo Community (at forums.lenovo.com)
<tomreyn> aber scheinbar gibt's da unterschiedliche erfahrungswerte.
<CaTaCaS> https://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/216082-T480s-WWAN-unter-Linux
<le_bot> Title: T480s + WWAN unter Linux (at thinkpad-forum.de)
<CaTaCaS> Vorletzter Kommentar "Treiber für Modems mit PCIe gibt es für Linux derzeit nicht." Dan verstehe ich nicht, wie auf der offiziellen Hompage für beide Modelle Linux unterstützt wird. Aber im netzt wird scheinbat nur das L830 unterstützt
<kirsten> Hi, gibt es für Ubuntu ein Programm, mit dem ich meine Homepage gestallten kann. Also einen WYSIWYG-Editor ? 
<kirsten> oder gestalltet man/frau seine Homepage heut zu Tage nur noch mit Wordpress???
<stevieh> ja, wohl eher :-)
<kirsten> ok, dann muss ich mich wohl damit mal auseinandersetzen
<MadPsymon> denke auch CMS oder static site generation sind so am weitesten verbreitet
<Frickelpit> kirsten: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren/#WYSIWYG-Editoren
<le_bot> Title: Webeditoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> ja, die Seite hatte ich schon gesehen
<CaTaCaS> Weitere nachfrage zum Fingerprint reader, dieser wird ja aktuell bei dem t480s noch nicht unterstützt, die ID von dem Fingerprint 06cb:009a wird aber mit "lsusb" erkannt. 
<kirsten> sah mir aber alles ein wenig altbacken aus. Ich denke mir, ichn werde mich in Wordpress einarbeiten bzw. einlesen
<stevieh> wenn du mit der "eingeschränkten" Sicherheitslage leben kannst, ist das glaub ich echt hilfreicher... ausser du bist schon so gut und schnell ne mobil/desktop Seite mal schnell "von Hand" zu machen.
<CaTaCaS> Da möchte ich mal einfach so aus interesse nachfragen, was ich nicht ganz verstehe. Wenn lsusb die IDs von den Geräten ausgibt, mussen die dan auch nicht unterstützt werden. Wie kann es sein, das lsusb das Gerät erkennt, aber es trotzdem nicht funktioniert
<koegs> kirsten: les mal ein bisschen in "static site generator" nach, da gibt es hugo und co
<koegs> ist evtl. ausreichend für deinen zweck und man hat weniger stress mit sicherheitslücken
<MadPsymon> koegs: das stimmt
<MadPsymon> https://www.staticgen.com/
<le_bot> Title: StaticGen | Top Open Source Static Site Generators (at www.staticgen.com)
<koegs> CaTaCaS: ne USB-ID auslesen ist was anderes als die Funktionen des Geräts zu unterstützen
<MadPsymon> ist ne nette übersicht
<CaTaCaS> Das hab ich mir gedacht, ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, das wen die ID erkannt wird das auch das Gerät funktioniert.
<CaTaCaS> Gibt es den ne möglichkeit, irgendwie schnell herauszufinden, ob das Gerät unter Linux auch wirklich funktioniert, ohne zu jedem im Netzt zu suchen oder testen?
<k1l_> kirsten: ich kann pelican als static website empfehlen. gibt ne menge themes für den look und ist sehr leicht zu bedienen
<CaTaCaS> Der SmartCardReader wird z.B unter lsusb erkannt und laut Archwiki soll dieser auch unter Linux funktionieren, aber ich finde z.B nichts im Netzt, wie man diesen SmartcardReader testen kann.
<koegs> ich glaub, ich hatte auch mal mit pelican und hugo rumgespielt
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: steck halt ne karte rein?
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: gerät erkennen und die richtigen treiber (oder prop. kram) laden und nutzen können oder dürfen sind halt 2 paar schuhe
<CaTaCaS> Ja, aber wen man im Laden ist, vor einigen Rechnern, und nur einen Linux USB STick bei sich hat ist es nicht ganz leicht :)
<koegs> hier kann man auch ein bisschen gucken https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Desktop certified hardware | Ubuntu (at certification.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> diese website zeigt ob ein hersteller dafür gezahlt hat dass canonical-mitarbeiter eine geräteerkennung auf dieser hardware durchgeführt haben. viel mehr zeigt sie nicht.
<CaTaCaS> Wie nutze ich diese Seite eigendlich, da bin ich auch mal drauf gestoßen. Dort werden doch einfach alle Geräte aufgelistet. Nicht so wie bei ArchWiki, mit Ja und Nei, ob das Gerät wirklich funktioniert
<kirsten> pelican?
<koegs> CaTaCaS: das ist das problem, niemand testet wirklich alle gerät in allen möglichen kombinationen und dann tut sich ja evtl. auch viel mit neuen kerneln und treiber, also gibt es nie einen wirklich aktuellen stand
<koegs> hinzu kommt das die Hersteller manchmal eben einfach komponenten innerhalb einer serie tauschen, also ist man sich eh nie sicher
<MadPsymon> kirsten: https://blog.getpelican.com/
<le_bot> Title: Pelican Static Site Generator, Powered by Python (at blog.getpelican.com)
<tomreyn> und auch pci id und usb ids sind leider nicht einzigartig.
<DaVu> Ich will mich nicht groß einmischen, aber es scheint sich ja hier drum zu drehen, oder: 
<DaVu> https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1D02-6HP&APID=117&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3LP64ZzX4QIVTOJ3Ch0bWgx7EAQYAiABEgIcpPD_BwE
<le_bot> Title: Lenovo ThinkPad Fibocom Intel XMM7262 L830-EB CAT6 LTE WWAN Modul 4XC0Q92823 ++ Cyberport (at www.cyberport.de)
<kirsten> a, ja, das sieht sehr gut aus! danke!
<k1l_> kirsten: ist in den ubuntu repos. ist statisch, also nicht so klickibunti wie wordpress. dafür aber auch weniger kram der kaputt oder unsicher wird. 
<DaVu> So wie es aussieht, ist das Teil in einem Thinkpad verbaut und die laufen bekanntlich gut mit Linux/Ubuntu
<CaTaCaS> ok, was sagt den die letzte Homepage wirklich aus, dort ist doch einfach eine auflistung der Hardware. Wenn man diese auswählt, wird doch nur angezeigt welches andere Gerät genau diese Hardware hat
<CaTaCaS> DaVu, das der L830-EB unter Linux läuft, das haben Wir hier schon herausgefunden. Die frage wäre nur, wieso der L850-GL unter Linux nicht funktioniert. Oder zumindest nicht über PCI laufen möchte obwohl auf der offiziellen Homepage Linux support angegeben ist 
<DaVu> ups, dann habe ich das wohl überlesen. Sorry ;)
<tomreyn> CaTaCaS: steht doch in dem forenthread drin den ich vorhin verlinkt hatte (ist allerdings auf englisch)
<CaTaCaS> Ich meinte den Link, den koegs geschickt hatte.
<CaTaCaS> Tomreyn, meinst Du jetzt das WWAN Modul, wieso es nicht unterstützt wird.
<tomreyn> CaTaCaS: das L850-GL meldet sich zuerst als pci device, wohl primär zu dem zweck dass lenovo prüfen kann ob es auf seiner pci device whitelist drauf ist. der windows-treiber schaltet es dann um damit es ganz normal als usb-gerät genutzt werden kann.
<CaTaCaS> Das habe ich auch rausgelesen, aber das jemand den L850-GL zum laufen gebracht hat, hab ich nicht gefunden.
<tomreyn> die haben scheinbar alle thinkpads in dem thinkpad-thread
<CaTaCaS> Manche schrieben ja, das man einige Pins am Modul für das PCI abkleben kann usw. somit läuft das L850 Modul noch nicht unter Linux, oder verstehe ich da was falsch
<tomreyn> ja einer hat versucht das uefi-device-whitelisting zu überlisten indem er die pci-fähigkeiten des geräts hardwareseitig unterbindet. das gerät ist dann aber immer noch nicht auf der usb-whitelist und funktioniert damit immer noch nicht in einem thinkpad.
<CaTaCaS> Somit erschliest mir, das das Modul unter einen Thinlpad immer noch nicht läuft
<tomreyn> so hab ich das zumindest verstanden
<tomreyn> willst du's denn in em thinkpad betreiben?
<CaTaCaS> Ich auch, aber das bedeutet doch, das das Modul unter einem Thinkpad weiterhin nicht funktioniert
<tomreyn> die info fehlte mir hier bisher
<tomreyn> da bleibt dann nur firmware patchen
<tomreyn> wie das geht weiß ich nicht, aber da gibts diverse halbseidene foren und anbietet für
<CaTaCaS> Ja, ich wollte das Modul in einem t480s betreiben, aber da es Probleme macht, werde ich wohl das L830-EB Modul nehmen, was gleich über usb betrieben wird.
<CaTaCaS> Das L850 wie ich es richtig verstanden habe ist die internationale version auch für America und Canada und die L830-EB läuft nur in Europa
<CaTaCaS> Von den Bändern jetzt, aber da bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.
<CaTaCaS> Das eine ist Cat6 und das andere Cat9, was soll das heißen? Mehr Bänder die unterstützt werden, oder bessere Geschwindigkeit
<tomreyn> höhere abschirmung / resistenz gegenüber störsignalen, würde ich denken, bin da aber auch laie.
<tomreyn> und tethering ist keine option? lte-wlan-hotspot auch nicht?
<CaTaCaS> Klar hab ich mein Handy immer dabei, und kann Hotspot freigeben, aber wenn ich das Modul kostenlos verbaut bekommen kann und ein Clone meine SimKarte habe und es auch unter Linux noch läuft, warum nicht:)
<tomreyn> ich find usb tethering ja ganz ok. das handy lädt nebenbei und man hat ein anständiges signal und muss sich um die ganze frickelei mit at-befehlen keine gedanken machen.
<tomreyn> yo, wenn's für lau ist dann ja.
<CaTaCaS> at-befehle?
<tomreyn> zur modemsteuerung-/initialisierung
<CaTaCaS> Ja, da hast Du recht, solle aber doch über die UI kein Problem sein
<stevieh> tomreyn: ack.
<tomreyn> nimm das L830-EB, fertig.
<CaTaCaS> So wird es auch sein, soll auch ab Ubuntu 18.04 OofB funktionieren :)
<stevieh> und das mit WQHD? viel spass :-)
<CaTaCaS> Ich frag mich jetzt nur, ob ich diesen SmartCardReader brauche. Laut Archwiki soll dieser funktionieren unter Linux. Gibt es eigendlich auch Tools dafür, was kann man damit alles machen, ich finde im Netzt keine Beispiele für Linux nur ein paar für Windows
<CaTaCaS> Ne, es wird ein 1080p :)
<stevieh> du kannst SIM karten lesen/schreiben, du kannst HBCI banking machen... du kannst das sogar für ssh keys etc. verwenden (wobei ichdas nicht genau weiss). 
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe beim WQHD auf 1080p umgestellt und mir war das zu unscharf, aber das lag an der umstellung, man sollte ja das Display in seiner realen Größe immer benutzen, das wusste ich nicht
<stevieh> ich will auf jeden Fall immer nen Rechner mit eingebautem Smartcardreader, aber da bin cih einer der wenigen...
<CaTaCaS> Wenn man damit wirklich ssh keys etc. machen kann, bin ich natürlich dabei
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt hab ich alles, bis auf die Auflösung, ich möchte FHD aber WQHD guckt mich mit weinenden Augen an :)
<CaTaCaS> Ich verstehe das einfach mit dieser nativen/aktiven Auflösung nicht.
<stevieh> was ist da dran nicht zu verstehen?
<stevieh> https://wiki.debian.org/Smartcards/OpenPGP
<le_bot> Title: Smartcards/OpenPGP - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<CaTaCaS> Skalieren möchte ich auf jeden fall nicht. Ich habe gedacht, das ich den WQHD auf 1080p umstellen kann, aber dan ist es von der grafik nicht das selber wie ein richtiger FHD, stimmt das
<stevieh> wie sollte es auch? 
<CaTaCaS> Das heiß aber, man könnte ein 4k bildschirm als FHD benutzen und das wäre aber das selbe, also muss es immer teilbar sein, oder wie kann man das verstehen
<stevieh> am ehesten noch. Aber auch da würde ich nicht drauf vertrauen, dass die elektronik "trifft"
<CaTaCaS> Danke für den Link, da bin ich gespannt, was alles mit Smartcards unter Linux funktioniert
<stevieh> da ich HBCI Banking mit der smartcard mache, freue ich mich sehr über eingebaute Reader...
<CaTaCaS> ok, alles klar. Ich schaue gleich nochmal beim Lenovo vorbei, und schau mir nochmal das WQHD Display an, ob ich damit ohne Skalierung wirklich normal arbeiten kann. Letztes mal wo ich da war, sah es für mich normal aus, aber da könnte die skalierung auf 150% gewesen sein oder so
<CaTaCaS> Ja, aber das man HBCI auch unter Linux benutzen kann, finde ich super, also das es dafür Tools gibt. Und immer mehr Banken springen ja von TAN Generator und SMS auf HBCI um
<stevieh> ich setze da moneyplex ein, kostet zwar geld, aber geht gut und ist schick.
<stevieh> ...im Rahmen einer Banking software ...
<CaTaCaS> Läuft das nicht alles über das Web? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das eine Bank für Linux ein Tool macht, oder wie läuft was
<stevieh> das hat nix mit web zu tun
<wonderworld> die webseiten der banken sind auch nur frontends
<CaTaCaS> Das heißt, das ganze Banking läuft über eine Software, aber dan muss diese Software ja auch unter Linux laufen
<stevieh> so ist das.
<stevieh> moneyplex bzw. gnucash
<CaTaCaS> Cool, das Linux schon solche Software anbietet
<stevieh> schon? Das gibts schon ca. 15 Jahre...
<CaTaCaS> ok, ich bin nicht in dem Thema drin :)
<wonderworld> 20 :)
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt frag ich mich nur noch, ob ich mit NFC unter Linux was anfangen kann :) 
<CaTaCaS> Letzte Option die Lenovo für das t480s noch anbietet ?
<stevieh> Ja,  kannst du. 
<stevieh> Ich würde eher den FP Leser weglassen, der ist für die Füsse.
<stevieh> Und nfc auch eher.
<CaTaCaS> Den lasse ich so oder so wen, weil dieser noch nicht läuft und eh unnötig ist.
<stevieh> weil er stört :-)
<wonderworld> mein X230 läuft und läuft aber ich hätte auch ganz gern mal nen flotteres notebook zum zocken
<stevieh> jo, geht mir ebenso
<CaTaCaS> NFC kann man in Not nachrüsten, der Fingerprint ist für immer, entfernen kann man den, aber dan hat man ein Loch :)
<stevieh> mach was du willst.
<CaTaCaS> Fingerprint auf jeden fall weg, Smartcardreader wird eingebaut, wegen Banking und vorallem ssh keys, aber NFC?
<stevieh> spars dir...
<CaTaCaS> NFC nachrüsten ist teurer, als gleich mit zu bestellen, aber was kann ich damit unter Linux alles machen. Ich hab gehört, das soll sehr langsam sein von der Geschwindigkeit, was kann man damit also alles machen
<apollo13> nfs finde ich maximal am handy sinnvoll
<apollo13> NFC*
<apollo13> wenn du nicht weißt was du damit machen kannst brauchst es wohl kaum^^
<CaTaCaS> Vielleicht kenne ich die Futures noch nicht davon
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab beispiele gefunden, das man einzelne Bilder oder Links von Handy auf das Notebook über NFC schnell kopieren kann, aber ob das unter Linux auch klappt?
 * apollo13 kopiert die einfach via jabber oder syncthing
<Frickelpit> apollo13: Wieso? Schön im Supermarkt an der Kasse das Notebook auspacken zum bezahlen, macht man doch so heutzutage als hipper Mensch.^^
<apollo13> oder signal "note to self"
<apollo13> Frickelpit: also zumindest das geht definitiv nicht XD
<CaTaCaS> Ich spar mir das NFC, schon klar. Ich brauch es wirklich nicht, aber ich bin einfach gespannt, ob es unter Linux und mit welchen Funktionen klappt
<apollo13> oder dem kassierer wenn er blöd kommt das notebook übern schädel ziehen?
<Frickelpit> ^^
<apollo13> naja linux kann ziemlich sicher ndef, damit sind wahrscheinlich 99% der anwendungsfälle abdeckbar
<CaTaCaS> brauch aber syncthing kein locales Netzt, also ein Moden, über das beide geräte laufen, um die Dateien zu kopieren, NFC läuft dabei ohne einem Modem als brücke :)
<wonderworld> schafft dafür aber auch nur 50kb/s
<apollo13> nein syncthing braucht kein lokales netz
<apollo13> die geräte können auch über das Internet verbunden sein
<CaTaCaS> *Netz *Modem, was ist mit meiner tastatur los :)
<CaTaCaS> Dabei geht zwar Datenvolumen weg, zumindest wen Dateien auf das Handy kommen, anders herum gehts natürlich ohne das Datenvolumen verloren geht
<apollo13> Ähm lol? Datenvolumen geht immer weg egal ob handy schickt oder empfängt
<apollo13> die richtung spielt da nicht wirklich ne rolle für mobilfunkbetreiber
<wonderworld> er meint glaube ich per NFC kostet es kein volumen
<apollo13> ah
<CaTaCaS> Also 18 Euro sparen und kein NFC im Notebook, alles nur spielereien. Und die geschwindigkeit von ca. 75kb/s sind natürlich naja
<apollo13> fwiw das würde bluetooth oder ein wlan hotspot am notebook weitaus mehr bringen
<CaTaCaS> Ne, ich meine schon, wen beide geräte über das Internet verbunden sind, und ich mit dem Notebook auf das Gerät zugreife und Dateien von Handy kopiere, dan macht das Handy doch upload
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: du zahlst den traffic egal ob upload oder download am handy im handynetz
<wonderworld> zuhause kannste das handy ins wlan packen, unterwegs kannst du bluetooth nehmen
<wonderworld> nfc ist auf jeden fall nicht ideal zur datenübertragung :)
<CaTaCaS> Schon klar, aber das mit dem upload verstehe ich nicht.
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: was verstehst du da nicht?
<CaTaCaS> Ich habe doch z.B xGB Datenvolumen im Download
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du hast xGB datenvolumen und eine "Downloadgeschiwndigkeit"
<k1l_> aber das datenvolumen zählt auch beim upload
<wonderworld> CaTaCaS: wenn upload vom handy nichts kosten würde, könnteast du zb. den ganzen monat lang live streamen von deinem handy.
<CaTaCaS> @wonderworld und um zu Bezahlen mit Notebook wohl auch nicht ;)
<CaTaCaS> So habe ich es auch gedacht, live stream hab ich noch nie gemacht, aber so würde ich mir das denken ja
<CaTaCaS> Was für schw..ne, ich lese mir heute abend mal den Vertrag durch, bin gespannt wie es dort beschrieben ist :)
<CaTaCaS> @k1l, was sagt Du zum WQHD oder FHD auf dem 14" Thinkpad. Ich brauche eine weitere entscheidende Meinung :)
<stevieh> CaTaCaS: du nervst
<CaTaCaS> Ich wollte nur eine weitere meinung.
<stevieh> seit wieviel Tagen? Lass mal gut sein.
<stevieh> echt jetzt.
<CaTaCaS> Aber ich habe nur meinungen von Dir zu dem Display gehabt, dewegen war ich auf andere Meinungen gespannt. Aber ok, was zu viel ist ist zuviel
<Frickelpit> Was interessiert denn die Meinung von anderen, wenn du täglich auf den Bildschirm schauen musst.
<CaTaCaS> Vor und Nachteile der beiden Bildschirme, ich wusste z.B bis vor kurzem nicht, das man das Display in der realen größe immer benutzen soll und nicht runterstellen kann, sonst wird es nicht die selbe quallität usw.
<Frickelpit> und dann fragst du im "Internet-Chat" nach einer Meinung, wo dutzende "Spezialisten" sind. Smart.
<Frickelpit> aber gut, das wird nun zu sehr offtopic.
<CaTaCaS> Mir hätte z.B auch vor Tagen gereicht, WQHD ohne skalierung nur dann, wen man was erkennen kann, runterstufen von der Auflösung führt zum schlechten Bild dadurch immer in der realen Auflösung des Bildschirmes sein
<CaTaCaS> Stell auch gerade fest, das ich im falschen Channel bin und eigendlich über Treiber fragen wollte, sorry :)
<CaTaCaS> Vielen Dank euch nochmal für den support.
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-18
<empedokles78> Bei der LTS installation wird man nach externen Graphik und Wifi-Treibern gefragt. Für die dann aber ein separates Passwort zu setzen ist. Ist das wichtig/notwendig?
<stevieh> separates passwort?
<koegs> das kommt afaik, wenn secure boot enabled ist
<koegs> also entweder mit dem passwort leben oder secure boot disablen
<tomreyn> ah ja das ist das einrichtungspasswort für secureboot, was auf dem mainboard hinterlegt wird. sollte man nicht vergessen, denn sonst gibts u.U. keine möglichkeit mehr das secureboot anzupassen oder zu deaktivieren später
<empedokles78> hmm.. was ist secure boot?
<empedokles78> brauch ich das?
<ppq> kein mensch braucht das
<empedokles78> verstehe ich das richtig, ich muss ein passwort eingeben um den pc überhaupt zu starten (unabhängig vom ubuntu passwort und von der festplattenverschlüsselung)?
<ppq> einfach secure boot im bios deaktivieren
<empedokles78> also secure boot im bios disablen?
<empedokles78> ok. suche ich mal.
<empedokles78> ist die third-party software (graphics und wifi) ein sicherheitsrisiko?
<empedokles78> medienformate sind auch dabei.
<k1l> das sind vor allem erst mal sachen, die prop. sind und nicht von ubuntu per quellcode gebaut werden können
<k1l> also video treiber von nvidia, wlan treiber, etc. auch codecs, die nicht ausgeliefert werden dürfen bei install (früher war das mp3 iirc)
<empedokles78> kurzum, ich brauche das?
<tomreyn> und dadurch dass deren sourcecode nicht vorliegt sind sicherheitsupdates dafür dann auch davon abhängig dass die jeweiligen anbieter diese zeitnah zur verfügung stellen - das ubuntu sicherheitsteam kann das dann nicht leisten.
<tomreyn> je nachdem was für hardware du hast könntest du es haben wollen. in der regel kannst du es aber auch problemlos noch nachträglich installieren.
<tomreyn> und da ist es dann auch einfacher festzustellen ob du's wirklich brauchst.
<empedokles78> wird das denn zeitnah angefragt? ich habe einen intel-nuc.
<empedokles78> keine dezidierte graphikkarte.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: was wird zeitnah angefragt?
<empedokles78> tomreyn, ob ich was haben will.
<empedokles78> selber, werde ich das nicht merken. :)
<tomreyn> oh die sicherheitsupdates. ich denke nicht dass die angefragt werden, die veröffentlicht an sich jeder hersteller von sich aus, sobald sicherheiitslücken bekannt werden. im idealfall.
<empedokles78> dann muss ich es wohl besser aktivieren.
<tomreyn> ich denke nicht dass du mit einem intel nuc die proprietären pakete brauchst
<empedokles78> könnte ein sicherheitsrisiko sein. :)
<empedokles78> aber man kann nie wissen...
<empedokles78> vielleicht besser mal drinnen lassen.
<empedokles78> Nicht, dass dann was fehlt.
<tomreyn> wget -qO- http://archive.canonical.com/dists/bionic/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.gz | gunzip | awk '/^Package:/ {print $2}'
<tomreyn> gibt dir die liste der pakete im canonical-partner repository für Ubuntu 18.04 LTS amd64
<empedokles78> adobe-flashplugin, ibm-java80 und google-cloud.
<empedokles78> das ist alles?
<empedokles78> flash ist ja schon ein ziemliches risiko.
<empedokles78> Was ist die "Partition 1 auf dev/nslssssl als ESP" die als 3. partition angelegt werden will?
<empedokles78> dazu zwei LVm
<empedokles78> LVM
<empedokles78> eine ext und eine als swap.
<tomreyn> "dev/nslssssl" scheint mir kein üblicher Gerätepfad zu sein, ich denke da hast du dich verschrieben. ESP steht für "efi system partition", die partition in der ein über UEFI bootendes system seinen uefi-bootcode ablegt.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, ist UEFI okay, oder hätte ich das deaktivieren sollen?
<empedokles78> (ja, hab' ich abgeändert.)
<tomreyn> uefi is schon ok, bios stirbt aus.
<tomreyn> eventuell möchtest du decureboot deaktivieren
<tomreyn> *"secure boot"
<empedokles78> hab ich bereits, uefi ersetzt das bios?
<tomreyn> yo
<empedokles78> Komisch, ich mein cryp passwort wird nicht akzeptiert. Ich habe jetzt die Installation schon 2 mal durchgespielt.
<empedokles78> cryptsetup failed - bad password or options?
<empedokles78> Das ist kaum vorstellbar, oder?
<apollo13> so wenig vorstellungsvermögen?
<apollo13> versuch mal das passwort so zu tippen als wäre die tastatur englisch
<Frickelpit> Ein tzpischer Fehler!
<apollo13> well played
<j0k> wo is da das große Ü
<apollo13> direkt neben dem großen Ätsch
<empedokles78> Oha. Aber das ist keine schöne Lösung.
<empedokles78> Und sollte wohl auch nicht so sein.
<apollo13> *sigh*
<j0k> Merke: Passwörter am besten so wählen, dass sie auf jedem Tastaturlayout tippbar sind
<drc> 1234 zB geht gut
<apollo13> naja jedes ist etwas zu viel verlangt
<apollo13> spätestens mit dvorak oder so geht nix mehr
<j0k> naja ... die "gängigen" halt
<empedokles78> Kann man das Tastaturlayout auf dieser Ebene umstellen, damit ich es nicht noch einmal installieren muss?
<apollo13> eventuell
<apollo13> aber für einen ersten versuch wäre es einfacher es englisch tippen
<j0k> oh! Man kann ein Kryptopasswort nicht ändern? *zwiefel
<apollo13> kann man
<apollo13> aber dafür muss man zuerst mal unlocken können :D
<empedokles78> wie kann man es ändern?
<apollo13> man cryptsetup
<apollo13> aber dafür musst du es zuerst mal aufbekommen -> rescue cd
<empedokles78> ich bin schon drin, da stimmt das layout auch nicht, obwohl ich bei der installation das layout angegeben habe.
<empedokles78> hm.
<stevieh> hmm... in meinem Kalender oben in gnome sind termine drin, die ich sonst nirgendwo sehe. Wo hat die gnome denn her?
<j0k> Dir unbekannte Termine?
<j0k> ggf. in Evolution importierte "öffentliche"?
<stevieh> stimmt, da gibt es noch einen "Kalender"... strange...
<empedokles78> man cryptsetup ist mehr als cryptisch.
<empedokles78> wie ändere ich das passwort?
<tomreyn> cryptsetup luksChangeKey
<tomreyn> empedokles78: ^
<empedokles78> tomreyn, too late. :)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: tut, mir sehr, sehr leid.
<tomreyn> </ironie>
<empedokles78> neuaufsetzen ist auch ok.
<empedokles78> von was ist die anzeige von GRUB abhängig (kommt jetzt immer)?
<empedokles78> gibt es mittlerweile eine Gnome Lösung für den nervigen Curtain mit der Uhr, der jeweils nach Abwesenheit erscheint?
<derdritte> Ich verwende xubuntu cosmic und habe seit ich einen meiner zwei Bildschirm gedreht habe (rotate:right) beim wake-up von suspend Artefakte auf einem Bildschirm, und einen xrandr-berichteten screen von 320x1080. 'xrandr --auto' bringt es wieder in Ordnung, aber nur bis zum nächsten suspend. Ideen in welche Richtung ich hier nachschauen kann?
<derdritte> Auf #xubuntu habe ich auch gefragt, warte noch auf Antwort.
<j0k> einfach kein Suspend nutzen (ist zumindest meine Devise wenn das nicht out-of-the-box fehlerfrei funktioniert)
<ppq> derdritte, keine antwort auf deine frage, aber ein möglicher workaround: einen passenden xrandr-befehl automatisch ausführen lassen, wenn das system aufwacht. weiß nicht ob das hier noch aktuell ist, aber einen versuch ists wert: https://blog.christophersmart.com/2016/05/11/running-scripts-before-and-after-suspend-with-systemd/
<le_bot> Title: Running scripts before and after suspend with systemd « Just another Linux geek (at blog.christophersmart.com)
<derdritte> ppq, danke, das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, leider haut es auch ein panel zam :/ Ich würde nur ungern meine ganze Umgebung neustarten nur weil irgendwas bei wakeup nicht will.
<ppq> derdritte, ahja, das verzeichnis scheint jetzt /lib/systemd/system-sleep/ zu sein (das gibt es bei mir unter 18.04 zumindest)
<derdritte> ppq: danke jedenfalls für den Link, das sieht fast schmerzfrei aus.
<ppq> derdritte, du kannst auch dein zwei-monitor-setup per xrandr-befehl aktivieren. das geht am einfachsten, indem du mit arandr (gui tool) die bildschirmanordnung grafisch machst und abspeicherst. das erzeugt ein shell-script, das einen xrandr befehl enthält
<derdritte> xrandr --auto stellt es eh richtig wieder her, ich weiß aber nicht warum er beim suspend die config zamhaut.
<ppq> derdritte, oder, noch ausgefeilter: überprüfen ob der zweite monitor gerade angeschlossen ist und dann entweder xrandr --auto oder das o.g. script für multimonitorbetrieb
<derdritte> Ist ein Desktop, ändert sich quasi nie was. Und ich als langzeit Linux-Benutzer bin das "oha, irgendwas geht nicht mehr" quasi eh gewöhnt ;)
<ppq> :)
<tomreyn> firmware-update gemacht?
<tomreyn> mainoard-firmware meine ich.
<derdritte> tomreyn: Ist schon eine weile her, sicher nicht gleichzeitig/nahe am Auftreten des Fehlers.
<tomreyn> na ja das kann ja auch jetzt erst maifestieren weil die neuere software funktionen nutzt die vorher schon kaputt waren.
<derdritte> Ansonsten ist es ein System an dem ich laufend Updates einspiele.
<tomreyn> ansonsten schau mal ob du acpi-fehler (exceptions) hast beim booten. falls ja, hilft ggf. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux: ACPI: Fix problems with Suspend, Resume, and Missing devices using acpi_osi= (at iam.tj)
<derdritte> tomreyn: Ich habe schnell durchge-grept, sehe da nichts auffälliges.
<tomreyn> und, vielleicht in der tat vielversprechender, schau mal per modinfo -p MODULNAME für dein grafiktreiber-.modul ob das power saving optionen bietet. und falls ja, schau mal ob die artifekte mit ausgeschaltetem power saving weg gehen.
<tomreyn> *artifakte ;)
<tomreyn> arte... whatever
<derdritte> Ich verstehe halt nicht warum das durch das rotate auftritt.
<derdritte> Der Treiber sagt übrigens ppfeaturemask:all, sprich alles was er kann ist an, aber keine Ahnung was er kann, amdgpu, rx 480 ist drinnen.
<derdritte> ppq: Das suspend/wakeup-script läuft jetzt schon mal, aus unbestimmten Gründen treten die Artefakte aber nur auf wenn ich länger suspende, yay
<derdritte> Danke für den Input Dudes/Dudettes, ich werde mich jetzt wieder produktiveren Dingen zuwenden. Gemütlichen Abend!
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 19.04 wurde veröffentlicht \o/
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-19
<empedokles78> Auf welche Zugriffsrechte sollte ich dateien setzen, die ich auf einem anderen Computer nutzen möchte?
<stevieh> das ist eine sehr allgemeine Frage :-)
<empedokles78> stevieh, naju, ich habe ein paar mp3s und ich will die weiter verwenden können. Bei einem Versuch übers Ethernet per Freigabe haben Dateien mit Gruppenrechten auf keine Probleme gemacht.
<empedokles78> Ich habe dem neuen Rechner mal denselben Namen gegeben.
<stevieh> was ist denn "freigabe"
<stevieh> ah... k.a. was das ist.
<doev> Hallo. Ich habe ein ubuntu-server 18.04 in einer VM. Aber nach "halt" schaltet sich die VM nicht ab, sondern bleibt bei "system halted" stecken. Fehlt da noch was?
<empedokles78> stevieh, bei einem ordner mal rechtsklicken, da auf Eigenschaften und dann der Reiter "Freigabe im lokalen Netzwerk"
<empedokles78> Dann die Checkbox aktivieren.
<empedokles78> Scheint allerdings nur mit dem Gastzugriff zu klappen.
<empedokles78> Gibt's noch einen anderen Weg Freigaben zu handeln?
<empedokles78> Ein neu installiertes Ubuntu kann MPEG4 nicht wiedergeben?
<j0k> durchaus denkbar, dass dafür bei der Installation ein entsprechender Haken hätte gesetzt werden müssen
<empedokles78> Den habe ich gesetzt.
<empedokles78> VLC scheint die Sachen abzuspielen.
<empedokles78> Der default Player nicht.
<j0k> !codec
<j0k> !codecs
<le_bot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<empedokles78> j0k, empfiehlst du die ganze gstreamer liste die da mit dem kommando angezeigt wird zu installieren?
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu-restricted-extras › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> kommt halt drauf an ob man ggf. mit anderen codecs auch noch abspielprobleme haben will und ob man bereit ist, auch unfreies in seinem Ubuntu haben zu wollen
<empedokles78> okay, ich habe das metapaket mal installiert. da öffnet sich ein dialog für die konfiguration von ttf-mscorefonts von microsoft, unten steht: ok. aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das bestätigen kann.
<j0k> iirc ... durchlesen (mit scrollen bis zum ende) ... dann wird das OK auch klickbar
<j0k> ggf. ear da auch noch unten ein Haken zu setzen
<empedokles78> ach so, die tab-taste..
<empedokles78> Hat jemand den Gnome curtain mit der Uhr weg gekriegt? Das entsprechende Gnome Addon habe ich installiert, aber wenn man länger weg bleibt, kommt die Uhr doch wieder.
<empedokles78> Können mit Thunderbird 2 Rechner dasselbe Emailkonto abrufen/verwalten?
<Rochvellon> jo, mit imap geht das wunderbar
<empedokles78> Wenn einer eine neue Email (fett markiert) anzeigt: Erscheint sie dann beim anderen Rechner als gelesen?
<chris34> wenn beide Internet haben, nö. Der Readstatus wird mit IMAP synchronisiert und auf dem Mailserver gespeichert
<j0k> und da kommt es dann drauf an wie man seinen Mailclient eingestellt hat ob und nach welcher Zeit er die (zu syncronisierende) Mail als gelesen markiert (und deshalb dann nicht mehr fett ist
<empedokles78> chris34, du meinst ja, oder?
<empedokles78> Verwendet ihr alle Evolution oder auch Thunderbird?
<j0k> was brächte Dir ein Umfrageergebnis? Und für die eigentliche Frage ist der benutzte Client auch ziemlich unerheblich
<empedokles78> Ja, stimmt.
<empedokles78> Lässt sich Mailspring nur mit einem Konto bei denen verwenden?
<empedokles78> Sieht so aus. :)
<sash_> Wie halt bei quasi jedem E-Mail-Anbieter.
<ppq> !ban *!*Bambus@*$#ubuntu-de-overflow
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-20
<empedokles78> sash_, naja ein programm ist jetzt kein webanbieter. es ist schon ziemlich ungewöhnlich ein konto erstellen zu müssen, um eine software zu verwenden.
<empedokles78> Was sind die wichtigen Vor- und Nachteile von Mailspring, Evolution und Thunderbird?
<empedokles78> Kann man eine verschlüsselte Festplatte eigentlich aus dem OS heraus per Shortcut sofort in den verschlüsselten Modus setzen?
<apollo13> sicher
<apollo13> einfach das command was du sonst ausführen würdest in einen shortcut verpacken
<apollo13> also zumindest wennst sie nicht gerade verwendest :D
<empedokles78> Welches kommando führt man denn aus?
<apollo13> man cryptsetup
<apollo13> und davor halt sinnvollerweise unmounten etc
<empedokles78> das war ziemlich cryptisch. muss es nochmal anschauen.
<empedokles78> die festplatte ist diejenige vom os. :)
<apollo13> dann hast verloren
<apollo13> dann ist das sinnvollste runterfahren
<empedokles78> ah, okay.
<apollo13> du kannst nicht im laufenden betrieb das ding locken
<apollo13> zumindest nicht soweit ich weiß
<empedokles78> schade.
<apollo13> naja wie sollte das gehen? gelockt würde heißen das was du gerade verwendest ist weg…
<empedokles78> kann man ja kurz abspeichern.
<empedokles78> emergency-button.
<apollo13> naja aber das system kann ja nimmer weiterrennen
<apollo13> logs etc werden ja alles auf die platte geschrieben
<apollo13> crons die ausgeführt werden müssen etc etc
<empedokles78> vielleicht gibt es einen fast-shutdown?
<empedokles78> ohne nachfragebox.
<apollo13> sicher, jedes shutdown command tut das
<apollo13> die nachfrage von der gui ist ja nur damit du dir nicht versehentlich was runterfährst
<apollo13> aber die ganzen command line shutdown requests fahren einfach runter
<empedokles78> okay, dann kann ich mir sowas hinterlegen. für alle fälle.
<_moep_> empedokles78: und dann bringt jmd eisspray mit :P
<empedokles78> _moep_, das musst du noch auflösen.
<empedokles78> Weiss jemand, wo rhythmbox die ganzen playlisten speichert?
<empedokles78> Ich erhalte nach dem Kopieren der playlists.xml und rhythmdb.xml folgende fehlermeldung: https://dpaste.de/7uFm
<le_bot> Title: dpaste/7uFm (Bash) (at dpaste.de)
<_moep_> empedokles78: wenn deine festplatte entschlüsselt ist, liegt das PW im RAM. also mit eisspray an den RAM einfrieren und du kannst dein secret auslesen
<empedokles78> _moep_, okay, dann müssen sie schnell sein. warum liegt das cryptsetup password im RAM?
<_moep_> dein rhythmbox ist ein speicherzugriffsfehler
<empedokles78> das heisst? ich kriege auch andere GTK-meldungen.
<_moep_> hast du  rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar  installiert?
<empedokles78> keine ahnung.
<_moep_> dann schau nach
<empedokles78> auf dem alten system ja.
<_moep_> hä altem system?
<empedokles78> Ich habe die playlist.xml auf ein neues System kopiert.
<_moep_> das mit cryptsetup: https://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/14621/how-is-luks-dm-crypt-secure-if-the-key-is-stored-with-the-encrypted-data
<le_bot> Title: encryption - How is LUKS dm-crypt secure if the key is stored with the encrypted data? - Cryptography Stack Exchange (at crypto.stackexchange.com)
<_moep_> dein anderes problem: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rhythmbox-stuerzt-ab-4/
<le_bot> Title: Rhythmbox stürzt ab › Multimedia › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> Selbes Problem, selbe Lösung auf Ubuntu 18.04. Vielen lieben Dank! Man kann auch einfach unter "Erweiterungen" die Option "Alternatives Erscheinungsbild" abwählen
<_moep_> wenn das nicht geht, deinstallier das paket oben
<empedokles78> _moep_, apt list rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar zeigt das paket auf beiden systemen an.
<empedokles78> _moep_, ich habe das paket gleich deinstalliert. komisch, dass der bug nach so langer zeit noch da ist.
<empedokles78> weisst du, wo die eigenen bewertungen hinterlegt werden?
<empedokles78> das punktesystem.
<_moep_> nope, ich hab rhythbox noch nie installiert
<empedokles78> welchen nutzt du?
<LupusE> empedokles78: bei rhythmbox sollte das rating in .local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml liegen.
<empedokles78> "rhythmdb.xml" unter .local/share/rhythmbox
<_moep_> empedokles78: audacious,vlc und mplayer
<empedokles78> Gefunden, danke.:) fehlt noch im wiki
<LupusE> warum fehlt das? man sollte nicht manuell in dne config spielen. das gehoert hoechwstens in die programm doku,
<empedokles78> mir ging es darum das file auf das neue system zu kopieren, damit ich die bewertungen wieder habe. die werden nicht im den musikdatein hinterlegt.
<LupusE> das steht im abschnitt 'bibliothek'. denn dazu gehoert auch das rating.
<empedokles78> Okay. Was die DB so umfasst war mir nicht klar.
<empedokles78> Kann der MP3-player in Audacious nicht angezeigt werden?
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-21
<empedokles78> Kann man bei Gnome irgendwo einstellen, dass bei einem Benutzer sofort die Passworteingabe angezeigt wird, statt den Nutzernamen erst anklicken zu müssen?
<lotterbube> Mahlzeit zusammen 
<lotterbube> Mahzeit zusammen
<empedokles78> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein Bash commando in ein Symbol packe?
<j0k> höchstens wenn Du erklärst wie Du das meinst
<empedokles78> j0k, ich möchte ein commando im Dock mit dem Befehl poweroff anlegen.
<empedokles78> bzw. ein Symbol.
<j0k> also einen Starter, der ein Icon auf dem Desktop hat welches dann bei doppelklick ein "poweroff" ausführt?
<empedokles78> Die Symbole im Dock muss ich normalerweise nur einmal klicken.
<j0k> da wär dann ggf. vielleicht auch qshutdown eine Alternative
<empedokles78> j0k, unterschied?
<j0k> ah; nicht auf dem Desktop. Welche Oberfläche nutzt Du
<empedokles78> j0k, Gnome.
<empedokles78> qshutdown wäre vielleicht eine alternative für regelmässig um 24:00 herunterfahren oder so.
<empedokles78> Aber dauert wahrscheinlich länger (Programm öffnen und Jetzt klicken.)
<j0k> ich hab das auf einem Rechner, der dann (wenn ich nicht ok klicke) automatisch nach ner Stunde runterfährt und bei nem anderen zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit (wenn ich es nicht spätestens kurz vorher verhindere) - für alles andere und bei anderen Rechnern nehm ich einfach die normalübliche Herunterfahroption (die man sich sogar auf den Power Knopf legen kann)
<j0k> aber klar, man kann sicher auch nen Starter anlegen, welcher "poweroff" (braucht das nicht auch noch root?)ausführt und im Dock platziert werden kann
<empedokles78> j0k, welchen Powerknopf? In Gnome ist oben rechts ein Symbol, das wiederum ein Menu öffnet auf dem der richtige Powerknopf ist. Dann gibt es noch eine Rückfrage. Das Kommando "poweroff" ging gestern auch ohne sudo, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
<empedokles78> Was hast du als Befehlsmethode für Shutdown in qshutdown ausgewählt, damit kein Dialog kommt?
<j0k> müsst ich einen der entsprechenden Rechner erstmal kurz starten und nachschaun. Zu lange her, dass ich das auswendig qüsste
<j0k> aber vielleicht steht hier ja was (damit kam ich glaub damals gut selbst zurecht)
<j0k> !qshutdown
<le_bot> Informationen zu qshutdown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/qshutdown
<empedokles78> j0k, hast du das dann als autostart-programm hinterlegt? Wenn ich es öffne muss ich die Zeit erst festlegen und aktivieren.
<j0k> bei mir startet das automatisch mit (und beim einen Rechner mit "shutdown nach 60 Minuten" und beim anderen "shutdown um 22 Uhr") glaube, dass ich das tatsächlich in die Startprogramme hinterlegt hab
<j0k> Konfigurieren und in den Einstellungen anpassen muss man das natürlich. Ggf. ist sogar dort eine Option für den automatischen Start
<j0k> Hab auch ein Problem. Und zwar mit TV-Browser (Java Programm). Auf nem 18.04 64bit Ubuntu. Startet seit (keine Ahnung genau wie lang schon) einiger Zeit nicht mehr. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PzBpnGV6Bk/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> so sieht das aus beim Versuch über das Terminal zu starten
<j0k> ging schon seit Jahren (schon vor dem do-release-upgrade von 16.04LTS nach 18.04LTS) und auch danach seit Monaten problemlos
<j0k> auch    tvbrowser -safemode     führt zu einem termiated
<empedokles78> j0k, danke, muss mir das programm näher ansehen, danke für den tipp. Genau was ich gesucht habe.
<j0k> empedokles78: gerne
<j0k> oh! https://www.tvbrowser.org/Download Kann das sein, dass da nichts mehr weitergepflegt wird? Scheint die aktuelle Version schon über ein Jahr alt zu sein
<le_bot> Title: Download (at www.tvbrowser.org)
<j0k> wobei es ein 4.9.0.95 beta gibt
<j0k> ah. scheinbar wurde die Javaversion angehoben. Mit der Beta sieht es bis jetzt erst mal besser aus
<irgendwer4711> hi, ich hab ein merkwürdiges problem unter ubuntu 18.04 wenn ich mysql installieren will, der postinstall prozess crash und mysql wird nicht komplett installiert.
<irgendwer4711> die installation ist gerade mal einen monat alt, also versteh ich nicht, was da schiefläuft
<j0k> paste doch mal die komplette Terminalausgabe in einem NoPasteService
<j0k> und am besten gleich auch noch ein (komplettes mit Ein- und allen Ausgaben) "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<irgendwer4711> updates liefen immer sauber durch
<irgendwer4711> j0k: https://pastebin.com/uzpGT4k5
<le_bot> Title: irgendwer4711 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<j0k> sieht nicht nach "komplett und mit Ein- und Ausgabezeilen" aus. Und apt update sowie full-upgrade würd ich trotzdem gern auch noch zusätzlich sehen bitte
<irgendwer4711> ich sage doch, da ist nichts! ich habe schon 1000x ubuntu und mysql aufgesetzt
<j0k> was riecht hier grad so nach Köllnischwasser?
<irgendwer4711> ich nicht, wohne rechts-rheinisch
<j0k> und wenn da nichts ist müsste ja alles passen
<irgendwer4711> nicht, wenn das paket ne macke hat
<irgendwer4711> er sagt doch schon "Initialization of mysqld failed: 0"
<j0k> nagut - dann fix es was auch immer da kaputt ist
<irgendwer4711> wer es verraten würde was
<irgendwer4711> ich hatte auch schon alles runtergeworfen, mit find und grep noch mal kontrolliert.
<j0k> weshalb ich ja mehr Input einforderte welchen Du vehement verweigern willst
<irgendwer4711> weil ich weiss, was relevant ist und was nicht
<j0k> na dann! God luck weiterhin
<irgendwer4711> Initialization of mysqld failed: 0 ist für dich also normal oder was?
<j0k> Du lieferst weder nen kompletten Paste von update/full-upgrade wo man schon so manches erkennen kann. Nicht mal _alles_ was u.A. diesen (Deiner Meinung nach so alles aussagekräftigen) Fehler wirft bringst Du bei. Stattdessen maulst rum und prahlst damit es ja eh besser zu wissen ... *seufz*
<irgendwer4711> es gibt aber NICHTS upzudaten, das system ist neu
<j0k> nungut ... weil Ubuntu freundlich ist, hab ich ein zweites mal freundlich versucht. Ich mach wieder was anderes. Schöne Ostern noch
<irgendwer4711> LOL
<irgendwer4711> dann kann ich auch schon freundliche die lösung für mich behalten, wenn ich sie gleich gefunden habe
<j0k> P.S. klingt fast schon, als hättest Du Fremdquellen oder so zu "verheimlichen" weil Du Dich da gar so vehement dagegen sträubst
<j0k> wenn es denn überhaupt ein Ubuntu ist können wir da vermutlich auch mit leben
<irgendwer4711> nein, das teil ist pur
<irgendwer4711> bisher nur samba und openvpn.
<j0k> ich red nicht weiter "drum rum" ... bring Fakten oder lass es
<irgendwer4711> die fehlermeldung war da, du hast sie wohl nicht verstanden oder nicht gesehen...
<irgendwer4711> oder brauchst du nen DD-image???
<tomreyn> eher frech, dafür das du hier hilfe erbittest, oder?
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: sonst nix zu tun??
<j0k> da stand noch nicht mal, welcher Befehl (u.A.) diese Zeilen schmeißt. War meiner Meinung nach nicht vollständig und die EINGABEZEILE fehlte. Und während Du hier Recourcen bindest in einer Diskussion ob nun "apt update/full-upgrade" dafür wichtig oder nicht ist... achh ... ich hab kein Bock auf sowas
<j0k> irgendwer4711: Oder ist Dir grad Langweilig und eigentlich nur nach trollen?
<irgendwer4711> j0k: scheinst mir eh nicht qualifiziert genug...
<tomreyn> hab grade mal mysql-server unter 18.04.2 amd64 installiert, klappt erwartungsgemäß.
<k1l_> schau mal im apt log, was beim ersten install versuch von mysql das problem war
 * j0k liest hier grad was von ReactOS im Bezug zu irgendwer4711 ...
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: eigentlich immer das selbe, mysql startet nicht, der rest geht den bach runter
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: nur das tolle systemd-log weiss mehr. angeblich hätte /var/lib/mysql gefehlt, da ist aber da.
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: ok, dann zeig mal das apt log file mit "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<irgendwer4711> mysql-systemd-start[6304]: MySQL system database not found in /var/lib/mysql. Please run mysqld --initialize.
<irgendwer4711> mysqld --initialize legt die mysql-eigenen tabellen nicht an
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: auf der suche nach der ursache des problems, damit wir das problem auch beheben können, brauchen wir schon ein paar informationen ohne das sie durch dich gefiltert sind, da du evtl wichtige informationen als nicht so wichtig erachtest und deswegen uns nicht mitteilst.
<irgendwer4711> mehr sagt mysql aber nicht dazu
<k1l_> deswegen fragte ich nach dem log vom ersten install versuch.
<irgendwer4711> und ich sagte bereits, da ist kein unterscheid
<irgendwer4711> erlegt die inno struktur an, fehlt aber mysql-db
<k1l_> die meisten pakete und dienste sind beim ersten versuch noch sehr gesprächig, danach sagen sie nur noch "klappt nicht, weil kaputt, ende."
<irgendwer4711> der installer merkt das problem selbst nicht. mysql meckert über tabellen
<irgendwer4711> zeitlich müsstes es das sein: [Warning] Gtid table is not ready to be used. Table 'mysql.gtid_executed' cannot be opened.
<mikemator> alter, liefer doch die logs, wenn du hilfe willst. und fix dein utf8problem gleich mal mit.
<k1l_> ok, dann so: dein system hat irgendwelche veränderungen, die mysql crashen lassen beim installieren. ein install auf einem unangetasteten system funktioniert. das wird bei ubuntu automatisiert getestet.
<mikemator> https://pastebin.com/8nsWT5XG
<le_bot> Title: $ sudo apt remove --purge --auto-remove mysql-client-5.7 mysql-client-core-5.7 m - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mikemator> here, i fixed that for you.
<irgendwer4711> hab ich schon x-mal gemacht
<irgendwer4711> danach gibt es keine datei die irgendwie mysql heisst oder wo mysql drin vorkommt
<k1l_> also sie nach, was du verändert hast, und dann wirst du da das problem finden. das kann sein, dass du da schon mal mysql installiert hattest, oder daten migriert hast, oder evtl berechtigungen verändert hast oder mit apparmor was verändert hast
<k1l_> *sieh
<irgendwer4711> apparmor habe ich schon abgestellt
<irgendwer4711> jetzt noch mal mit teardown
<k1l_> das waren jetzt nur einige der möglichen fehlerquellen. ohne gezielte logs ist das leider nicht genauer möglich. 
<irgendwer4711> hat auch nix gebracht
<irgendwer4711> na schön, dann eben strace...
<irgendwer4711> so fertig. bye
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-13
<user____1> user____1
<user____1> quit
<user____1> exit
<user____1> oder wie gehe ich wieder?
<maredebianum> N'abend, ich mache gerade ein do-release-upgrade -d von 18 auf 20 LTS und grub sagt, dass es das Gerät/disk nicht mehr gäbe, wo es mal installiert war. Hm, an der Partitionierung habe ich nichts geändert und die vorgeschlagene Partition ist die EFI partition: kommt mir komisch vor, kann man da ein grub hin installieren? Sollte ja im MBR sein, aber hat ein EFI da noch etwas?
<maredebianum> Die Frage ist letzlich, ob von dort (EFI Partition) grub ordentlich gebootet wird (schaut das BIOS dort nach bootsektor?).
<k1l> hab die tage das grub update bei der entwicklerversion auch gehabt. das sollte mit der vorgeschalgenen efi partition weiter laufen wie vorher
<maredebianum> Ich finde auch gerade Bug #1872100
<maredebianum> und probiere es einfach aus, auch wenn es ein dualboot Dings ist...
<tomreyn> wenn du ne efi system partition hast dann hast du keinen MBR
<maredebianum> tomreyn: ah ja, klar: GPT, habe ich gerade keine Details zu im Kopf, muss man auch meist nicht mehr so genau wissen ;) Immerhin habe ich den im Bug genannten deadlock wohl nicht...
<tomreyn> in der regel will man bei gpt partitionstabelle und uefi booting grub in die efi system partition installieren, was grub-install auch automatisch macht wenn man dem keinen parameter mitgibt.
<maredebianum> tomreyn: Danke für die Aufklärung, also ist alles normal.
<tomreyn> alles außer dem -d hinter dem do-release-upgrade, ja ;)
<maredebianum> Jetzt ist Zeit, und lange ist es ja nicht mehr bis zum release. Außerdem ein System, das nicht kritisch ist, also gut zum testen ;)
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-14
<Wishpacker> Moin! ich habe ein Anliegen! auf meinem pc, einem asus f541s habe ich ubuntu 18.04 drauf. Der Mauszeiger vermehrt sich und zieht sich so hinterher wenn der pc arbeitet. vermutlich liegt es daran dass mein pc nicht der beste ist. kann man ubuntu etwas abspecken oder muss ich die distro wechseln?
<Heavy91> Wishpacker Du kannst Ubuntu abspecken, indem du einen leichtgewichtigen Desktop verwendest. Z.B. Ubuntu MATE oder Xubuntu (Xfce).
<k1l_> die frage ist ja, was für hardware dein gerät hat. und was "wenn es arbeitet" heisst. aber ja, ubuntu bietet auch eine menge an anderen desktop umgebungen an, die etwas schlanker daherkommen.
<k1l_> du kannst diese auch zusätzlich auf deinem ubuntu installieren und durch auswählen am login entscheiden, welchen desktop du nutzen möchtest.
<k1l_> Wishpacker: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop/
<le_bot> Title: Desktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> dort sind die verlinkt. 
<Wishpacker> okay danke ich versuch mal mein glück
<doev> Hi. Evtl. kann mir jemand bei einem Monitorproblem helfen.
<doev> Ich habe einen freien HDMI-Anschluss und ein altes TV, den ich anschließen möchte. Das TV hat nativ 1360x768. 
<doev> Wenn ich das aber in den Einstellungen (Xubuntu/XFCE4) wähle, dann habe ich ein mieses Bild und das TV zeigt auch nur 1024x768 an.
<doev> Was könnte ich versuchen?
<stevieh> xorg log anschauen?
<doev> Ich habe gerade noch geprüft, dass der Desktop tatsächlich mit 1360x768 darstellt.
<doev> Hat da jeder Monitor ein eigenes Log?
<doev> also Xorg.0 .... Xorg.1 ... ?
<doev> Weil dann würde das Log vom dritten Monitor (TV) fehlen.
<stevieh> nein. Xorg.0 sollte das sein
<doev_> habe mir leider alle Monitore deaktiviert.
<doev_> Dachte eigentlich, dass er nach 10s die Einstellugen resetet.
<doev_> Kann ich da per ssh was tun?
<doev> Modeline "1360x768"x0.0   84.75  1360 1568 1704 1776  768 790 795 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz eP)
<doev> Das wäre der Modus den ich gerne hätte. Kann ich damit was anfangen?
<doev> Im Datenblatt habe ich gefunden das das TV eine Auflösung von 1366x768 hat. Allerdings kann ich mit xrandr nur 1360x768 oder 1368x768 erstellen.
<doev> Windows macht es besser. Das Bild ist scharf. Allerdings wird der Rand nicht dargestellt.
<Axel70> Moun, ich hätte mal eine kleine Nachfrage. Ich habe einen alten Rechner mit Intel Pentium D und 2 GM Ram, auf diesem ich gerne Xubuntu zum laufen bringen möchte. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob die die 32 oder 64-bit Version bei 2GB Ram nehmen soll. Oder ist dieses bei Linux egal, hauptsache die CPU kommt damit zurecht?
<k1l_> nimm 64bit wenn die cpu das unterstützt
<Axel70> Das wollte ich hören, vielen Dank.^^
<k1l_> aber evtl solltest du schon eher mit Lubuntu rechnen, wenn die kiste alt und langsam ist. das ist noch mehr auf weniger hardware power ausgelegt
<Axel70> Ich weiß, wollte es aber erstmal mit Xubuntu mal ausprobieren. Sonst kommt Lubuntu auf die Kiste. Der Rechner soll nur Office und Firefox können müssen.
<Axel70> Ich finde gerade in diesem alten Windows XP die Einstellung nicht mehr, wo die Info über die bit Version angezeigt werden. Konnte Windows XP diese damals überhaupt anzeige^^
<k1l_> jo, aber firefox wird mit 2gb sicher kein spaß werden
<k1l_> Axel70: cpuz für windows.
<Axel70> Habe es im Live Modus sogar über CD (weil der Rechner nicht vom USB booten kann) ausprobiert, firefox mit youtube hat wunderbar funktioniert. Auf einer kleinen SSD sollte es ja sogar besser sein.
<Axel70> Ich will die Kiste jetzt nicht an das Netz nehmen um dieses Tool zu installieren.
<k1l_> sollte aber 64bit können
<Axel70> Windows XP ist in 32bit installiert, aber die Kiste hatte auch bis gestern nur 1GB Ram. Ich habe diese heute auf 2GB erweitern können, mehr kriegt das Mainboard nicht hin.
<k1l_> danach darfst du nciht gehen. windows hängt 64bit jahrzenhte hinterher
<Axel70> Ich glaube mit 64-bit wird es nichts. Im Geräte-Manager bei der CPU in den Eigenschaften bei Hardwareerkennung steht "Genuintelntel_-_x86_Family" :(
<ppq> Axel70, das sagt nichts aus
<ppq> Axel70, es geht nur darum, ob die cpu es prinzipiell kann. laut wikipedia können das alle pentium D
<Axel70> ok, dann wird direkt getestet bei der Installation. Warte gerade noch drauf, das die 32GB an Daten über USB 1.0 oder 1.1 kopiert werden :)
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-15
<Axel16> Moin, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich bekomme bei der installation von Xubuntu den Fehler, das das ext4 Dateisystem nicht erstellt werden kann. Ist ein etwas älterer Rechner mit 2GB Ram.
<Axel16> Verbaut wurde eine 256GB SSD. Ich habe 51GB für / , 200GB für /home und 4GB für Swap eingestellt.
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-16
<karl-otto> QUIT ciao
<micha48> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu-Server 18.04 auf einem Pi4 installiert. darauf habe ich Moodle installiert. Bei mir im Heimnetz läuft auch alles super. Wenn ich jetzt aber meine DynDns in der Fritzbox aktiviere, so komme ich von außerhalb nicht auf Moodle, sondern auf die "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page" hat jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch gemacht habe? in
<micha48> der Moodle config.php habe ich meine DynDns - Adresse eingetragen.
<micha55> Hallo, Folgendes Problem: ich habe einen Ubuntu-Server 18.04 auf einem Pi4 aufgesetzt. Darauf läuft Moodle. In meinem eigenem Netz läuft alles super. Wenn ich jetzt über die DynDnss auf 
<micha55> Moodle zugreifen will, so komme ich auf den Apache Server, also in das Verzeichnis /var/www/ Es sollte jedoch die Moodle-Startseite erscheinen. Jat jemand eine Idee?
<micha55> Hat
<stevieh> ja, dein indianer ist falsch konfiguriert, oder hat moodle gar nix mit dem apache zu tun?
<micha55> doch den braucht man für Moodle
<micha55> ok. d.h. ich müsste den Apache anders konfigurieren. Hast Du eine Idee, was ich da ändern müsste?
<stevieh> ich hab keine grosse ahnung vom apache, aber so wie es aussieht, hast du mindestens zwei sites da am laufen, eine moodle und eine default. 
<stevieh> Du musst die default rauswerfen und die moodle zur default machen. Zeit mal die moodle apache cfg im pastebin
<micha55> okokoko, ich bin da nicht sooo schnell. geht gleich los.
<micha55> ok, ich habe jetzt nur die Moodle config.php gefunden: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TXcrfWXp2m/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> die interessiert mich nicht. Da muss noch was in sites-enabled sein oder so
<micha55> sites-enabled ? ist das ein Verzeichnis oder eine Datei?
<stevieh> /etc/apache oder so. Ich kenn mich nicht mit apache aus
<k1l_> micha55: du musst noch die /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ändern und dann den apachen neustarten
<k1l_> also dadrin /var/www zu /var/www/moodle ändern oder wohin du das moodle hingelegt hast
<micha55> noch mal eine doofe Frage:  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default da habe ich zwei Dateien: 000-default.conf und default-ssl.conf 
<micha55> vermutlich die zweite Datei, gell?
<micha55> Hallo, ich bin es noch mal, ich habe jetzt beide Dateien angepasst: DocumentRoot /var/www/html/moodle/ Aber leider startet Moodle immer noch nicht : (
<micha95> Hallo, folgende Frage. ich habe einen Ubuntu-Server 18.04 mit Moodle laufen. Wenn ich mit im Heimnetz mit CFG->wwwroot   = 'http://192.xxx.xxx.xx/moodle' auf Moodle zugreife klappt das. Wenn ich es mit CFG->wwwroot   = 'http://xxxmoodle.dyndnss.net'; aus dem Netz probiere geht es nicht. Wo könnte da der Fehler sein?
<le_bot> Title: Dyndns Updater • xxxmoodle Dyn-Domain Error Message • Fehlermeldung (at xxxmoodle.dyndnss.net)
<tomreyn> micha95: löst xxxmoodle.dyndnss.net denn auf die öffentliche ip-adresse des border gateways ("router") auf? und ist von dort eine weiterleitung des traffics zu dem moodle-server eingerichtet (falls da noch ein LAN dazwischen ist?)
<tomreyn> ich nehme mal an "xxxmoodle.dyndnss.net" ist nicht die wirkliche adresse, denn die löst derzeit auf die gleiche ip-adresse auf auf der auch der dyndnss.net -Server läuft.
<micha95> also es läuft da ein Apache Server
<tomreyn> wo?
<micha95> klar, ich wollte, solange es noch nicht alles richtig eingerichtet ist, die adresse hier nicht preis geben
<k1l_> micha95: du musst an deinem router die ports auf den "server" weiterleiten. sonst weiß der router ja nicht, wo er die ankommenenden pakete hinschicken soll im heimnetz
<micha95> der Apache-Server läuft auf dem Ubuntu-Server
<micha95> ja, das habe ich an meiner Fritzbox eingestellt
<micha95> Also ich bekomme im Browser die Meldung: Not FoundThe requested URL was not found on this server.Apache/2.4.29 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.xxx.xxx.xx Port 80
<micha95> Also, der Apache Server läuft, denn wenn ich DocumentRoot /var/www/html in der /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl.conf einstelle dann bekomme ich einen Index of und es wird der inhalt vom Ordner html angezeigt
<micha95> also vermute ich, dass die Adresse /var/www/html bzw. /var/www/html/moodle falsch ist. Allerdings habe ich keine Idee, welches Verzeichnis das richtige sein könnte :-(
<k1l_> wo hast du das moodle denn hin gepackt? und was ist die fehlermeldung?
<micha95> nunja, ich bin mir nicht sicher, wo ich es hingepackt habe.
<micha95> ich habe mehrere Moodle-Ordner
<micha95> eine Fehlermeldung in diesem Sinne gibt es nicht - es passiert einfach nichts. Der Browser bleibt weiss.
<micha95> ich habe einen Moodle Ordner unter /var/www/html/moodle/ und einen unter /home/ubuntu/moodle/
<micha95> wenn ich allerdings auf  /home/ubuntu/moodle/ verweise, dann bekomme ich die Meldung: ForbiddenYou don't have permission to access this resource.
<tomreyn> "Not Found: The requested URL was not found on this server.Apache/2.4.29 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.xxx.xxx.xx Port 80" -> der webserver antwortet auf die anfrage, aber die anfrage ist eine die der webserver keinen bestehenden virtualhost zuordnen kann
<k1l_> sind denn alle abhängigkeiten von moodle installiert und aktiviert? so wie php, mysql und co?
<micha95> ja
<micha95> wie gesagt im lokalen netz funktionioert ja alles super
<tomreyn> du musst dem webserver beibringen dass er *diese* website bei anfragen an den xxxmoodle.dyndnss.net -Hostnamen zurückliefert
<micha95> ok, also irgendwo in der default.conf vom apache-Server?
<tomreyn> hast du keinen VirtualHost für moodle angelegt?
<tomreyn> https://serverfault.com/questions/520195/how-does-servername-and-serveralias-work
<le_bot> Title: apache 2.2 - How does ServerName and ServerAlias work? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<tomreyn> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/name-based.html
<le_bot> Title: Name-based Virtual Host Support - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<tomreyn> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/core.html#virtualhost
<le_bot> Title: core - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<micha95> ich habe ein skript abgearbeitet und leider keine Ahnung, wass im Einzelnen alles angelegt wurde :-(
<tomreyn> das ist halt immer ungünstig wenn man nur abtippt ohne zu verstehen.
<tomreyn> wenn du das skript hier verlinkst kann ggf. nochmal jemand gucken woran es liegen könnte. aber meiner einer muss nu in die heia. viel erfolg!
<micha95> ja, aber zum Verstehen reicht die Zeit nicht, ich wollte das Ding Ende der Woche am laufen haben ...
<micha95> ok, meine Augen können auch schon nicht mehr so gut. ich arbeite noch mal Eure links ab... ansonsten ist ja morgen auch noch n Tag...
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-17
<nilsof> hallo
<nilsof> ich wollte ubuntu auf einer virtuellen machine installieren
<nilsof> auf der virtualbox von oracle
<nilsof> nun kriege ich die fehelermeldung: für die virtuelle machine Ubuntu konnte keine neue Sitzung erstellt werden
<nilsof> was mache ich da falsch?
<micha32> Hallo, Folgendes Problem: Ich komme über meine Dyndnss nicht auf meine Moodle-Instanz, die auf einem Ubuntu Server 18.04 läuft (auf nem Pi4) kann es sein, dass es sich dabei um ein Rechteproblem handelt? ls -ld /var/www/html/moodle ergibt:drwxr-xr-x 54 www-data www-data 4096 Apr 16 17:52 /var/www/html/moodle
<micha32> und ~$ ls -l /var/www/html/moodle/config.php ergibt:-rw-r----- 1 www-data www-data 781 Apr 17 18:07 /var/www/html/moodle/config.php
<k1l> ist php angemacht am webserver?
<micha32> hm, wie macht man das an?
<micha32> also, ich weiß leider nicht, ob es an ist
<k1l> ist libapache2-mod-php installiert?
<micha32> wie kann ich das herausfinden?
<k1l> apt policy libapache2-mod-php
<micha32> sieht gut aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hFKMBJy4f4/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<micha32> sieht gut aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hFKMBJy4f4/
<k1l> ok
<k1l> dann guck doch mal ins apache log was da abgeht
<k1l> unter /var/log
<micha32> so schaut der error log aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7MQ82Ng66w/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> die rechte sollten gehen
<k1l> entweder hast du nicht alle ports vom router weitergeleitet oder deine vhost config macht probleme
<k1l> die erste fehlermeldung oben von heute mittag zeigt so in die richtung.
<tomreyn> "zum Verstehen reicht die Zeit nicht, ich wollte das Ding Ende der Woche am laufen haben"
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-18
<micha39> Hallo, ich habe Moodle auf einem Ubuntu Server 18.04 installiert. Wie bekomme ich dieses Moodle wieder sauber deinstalliert?
<tomreyn> so wie du's installiert hast, nur umgekehrt.
<tomreyn> "sudo apt purge moodle" wenn es als "moodle" für Debian-Derivate paketiert ist.
<micha39> ok, danke. Und jetzt noch eine Frage: ich möchte Moodle noch einmal nach dieser Anweisung installieren: https://techexpert.tips/de/moodle-de/moodle-installation-auf-ubuntu-linux/ wenn ich allerdings apt-get updateeingebe, erwartet Ubuntu von mir sudo-Rechte. Ist das korrekt? (Es wundert mich halt, dass davon nichts in der Anleitung steht)
<le_bot> Title: Tutorial - Moodle Installation auf Ubuntu Linux [ Schritt für Schritt ] (at techexpert.tips)
<tomreyn> schlechte anleitungen gibt's zuhauf. aber dass man für "apt-get update" im allgemeinen sudo-rechte braucht ist auch eine der ersten sachen die man lernt, insofern kann man das schon auch voraussetzen ohne ne schlechte anleitung zu machen.
<Heavy91> micha39 Ja, für ein "apt-get update" bzw. "apt update" braucht man root-Rechte. Wenn davon nichts in der Anleitung steht, geht die Anleitung wahrscheinlich davon aus, dass der Befehl bereits in einer root-Shell ausgeführt wird.
<j0k> mal abgesehn von der Anleitung solltest Du schon wissen ob du Debian oder Ubuntu nutzt
<micha39> ok, danke
<Heavy91> Davon abgesehen ist die Anleitung durchaus fragwürdig. Es wird ein Verzeichnis "/downloads" angelegt und dort eine große Datei abgelegt, ohne beides am Ende der Aktion wieder zu löschen. Für sowas gibt's /tmp.
<tomreyn> oder das home-verzeichnis des jeweiligen users, wo der download dann auch vor veränderungen durch andere user geschützt ist.
<tomreyn> noch fragwürdiger ist allerdings dass das alles offenbar als root ausgeführt werden soll.
<tomreyn> schön wäre auch noch ne überprüfung der checksums die's zu den downloads auf https://download.moodle.org/releases/latest/ gibt.
<le_bot> Title: Latest release (at download.moodle.org)
<tomreyn> https://docs.moodle.org/38/en/Installation ist die generische (aber englischsprachige) installationsanleitung für die aktuelle version.
<le_bot> Title: Installation - MoodleDocs (at docs.moodle.org)
<tomreyn> leicht veraltete ubuntu-spezifische (aber englischsprachige) installationsanleitung für 18.04 LTS https://docs.moodle.org/38/en/Step-by-step_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Step-by-step Installation Guide for Ubuntu - MoodleDocs (at docs.moodle.org)
<tomreyn> die verwendet allerdings den moodle-code direkt aus dem git-repository, was ich für ne produktionsumgebung nicht machen würde.
<micha39> oh man, es wird jetzt langsam komplizier... aber danke!
<poeloq> Hi zusammen! Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen wieder Ubuntu und massive Probleme mit Grafikkarte. Ubuntu 19.10, Lenovo Yoga 460, Intel Graphics 520. Kann jemand evtl mir helfen?
<k1l_> was heisst probleme?
<poeloq> Zwei große Probleme: 1. Ingame FPS von <10 bei allen Spielen (Laptop hat 16GB Ram) 2. Schließe ich einen zweiten Monitor an und versuche irgendwas an den Einstellungen zu ändern, dann freezed das System egal was ich mache.
<j0k> sprich: genauere beschreibung des Fehlverhaltens. GGf. Fhlermeldungen und logs
<poeloq> Lösung für Problem 1 wäre aber erstmal interessant. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da nicht mehr geht.
<poeloq> Was ich bisher versucht habe: maximal RAM Zuteilung von 512MB im BIOS eingestellt (vorher 256). RAM von 8->16 geupgraded. 
<poeloq> Angeblich sind ja die Intel Treiber für Grafik direkt in Ubuntu integriert.
<k1l_> ist das nur die intel? ich finde da auch einige leute die von nvidia reden
<poeloq> Es gibt glaube ich auch Modelle mit Nvidia, aber meins hat wohl nur die Skylake GT2 - intel 520
<k1l_> und ja, da die intel treiber im kernel sind, sind die schon mit dabei. es gibt zwar noch möglichkeiten auf neuere treiber aber das ist bei einer technik von 2015 nicht nötig
<poeloq> Okay - ich habe keinerlei Anhaltspunkte wo ich mit der Fehlersuche anfangen sollte. Im Netz finde ich nur widersprüchlige Antworten
<poeloq> XFCE als WinManager hat auch nix gebracht btw. Normal Gnome
<tomreyn> mach mal biosupdate. und probier nen mainline kernel
<tomreyn> !mainline
<tomreyn> ah die trigger gibts hier nicht
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<le_bot> Title: Kernel/MainlineBuilds - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<poeloq> Danke
<micha30> Hallo, ich habe auf /var/www/html/  zwei Ordner (moodle und moodledata) auf moodledata kann ich über den Apache-Server zugreifen, auf moodle nicht. Wie kann das sein? Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass moodle der Gruppe www-data angehört und moodledata der Gruppe root angehört
<k1l_> in dem ordner sollte man alles www-data als user übergeben
<k1l_> aber ausser den besitzern sind ja noch die berechtigungen entscheidend
<k1l_> !rechte
<le_bot> Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<micha30> ok, ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es an dieser Stelle kompliziert wird...
<tomreyn> jetzt müsste man wieder lesen, aber dafür ist ja keine zeit.
<micha30> nein, lesen und verstehen ;)
<k1l_> micha30: das grundsystem ein mal verstehen. das wirst du bei linux und anderen immer wieder antreffen.
<micha30> komischerweise haben beide Ordner die gleichen Rechte: drwxrwxrwx 
<k1l_> ordner und dateien haben rechte
<micha30> mein Problem ist, dass ich die Dinge meist immer wieder recht schnell vergesse, weil die Sachen ja eigentlich ewig laufen - wenn sie ersteinmal laufen...
<k1l_> das sind grundlagen
<micha30> ja, leider
<micha30> ok, vielleicht könnt ihr mir doch noch mal helfen: die Dateien im Ordner moodledata haben die Rechte -rw-rw-rw- (auf die kann ich zugreifen) und die im Ordner moodle haben: -rw-rw---- (kann ich nicht drauf zugreifen)
<micha30> wäre es jetzt sinnvoll den Dateien im moodle-Ordner auch die Rechte  -rw-rw-rw- zu geben?
<k1l_> https://docs.moodle.org/38/en/Step-by-step_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Step-by-step Installation Guide for Ubuntu - MoodleDocs (at docs.moodle.org)
<k1l_> halte dich einfach mal an den offiziellen guide von moodle
<Heavy91> micha30 Ja, wenn die Dateien nicht dem User oder der Gruppe www-data (unter dem der Webserver läuft) gehören, dann brauchen sie rw-rw-rw. Nicht vergessen auch das Verzeichnis zu prüfen!
<micha92> Hallo, ich habe auf einem Ubuntu Server 18.04 nach dieser Anleitung ein Moodle aufgesetzt: https://docs.moodle.org/38/en/Step-by-step_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu#Step_2:_Install_Apache.2FMySQL.2FPHP 
<le_bot> Title: Step-by-step Installation Guide for Ubuntu - MoodleDocs (at docs.moodle.org)
<micha92> solange ich auf meinem Pi bleibe, also lokal, ist alles ok und läuft super. Sobald ich aber über das Internet drauf zugreifen möchte, komme ich zwar in den Moodleordner in /var/www/html/moodle/, es passiert aber nichts 
<micha92> wenn ich in diesem Ordner nachträglich eine html Datei hinnein kopiere, so öffnet sich diese Seite. 
<micha92> d.h. mein Apache-Server funktioniert (was ja schon mal gut ist) und Moodle funktioniert auch - aber nur lokal :-(
<micha92> hat hier vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee?
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-19
<thelounge4256> hello! wer ist schon auf 20.4? ich finde es so seltsam, dass mein x220 mit ubuntu mehr zu rackern hat als mit dem arch (aktuell auf meiner platte, ebenfalls gnome und dieselben apps).
<thelounge4256> -dem :D
<thelounge4256> gefühlt bewege ich nur den cursor und der fan brummt los
<Fussel> moin, thelounge4256 ich denke mal arch kann man trotz der selben apps wie bei ubuntu doch sehr schlank halten. und ubuntu ist ein etwas leistungshungriges linux
<Fussel> och mönsch
<apt-ghetto> Was ist denn ein "etwas leistungshungriges linux"?
<Fussel> zb. ubuntu ;)
<Fussel> gegenüber einem arch oder so, 
<apt-ghetto> In anderen Worten, du hast keine Ahnung?
<Fussel> wenn du das so auslegen möchtest gerne
<Fussel> natürlich kann man arch auch "aufpumpen" das es viel leistung braucht, aber im grunde ist es sehr schlank hab ich mir sagen lassen. ich selbst nutze es nicht
<stevieh> auch wenn mir keiner zuhört... das kann bei ubuntu schon an den snaps liegen.
<k1l> gnome ist jetzt nicht gerade für die performance bekannt. zudem wird da endlich mal an der performance gearbeitet von ubuntu, seit ubuntu das wieder als standard hat. allerdings liegt der release vom gnome so, dass das immer erst ein release später in ubuntu rein kann.
<k1l> also guck mal welche versionen du da vergleichst.
<stevieh> das gnome bei 18.04 war kernschrott. 
<k1l> ich denke der grund zu diesem standard war weniger die performance als mehr die sicherheit, dass aufgrund von redhat dahinter der desktop lange bestehen bleibt.
<stevieh> ? Die hatten einfach keinen Bock / keine Knete mehr, Unity weiterzuverfolgen.
<k1l> ja klar. aber eben andere projekte wie xfce etc bieten da zu wenig sicherheit
<stevieh> und ist halt auch ein anderes nutzerniveau, aber das ist eh schon alles off-topic.
